# 26+ / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5+ / 29+  Galerie, Technik und allgemeine Diskussionen



## Holland (13. April 2015)

Irgendwas sagt mir in mir, dass "B+" früher oder später in Form eines 130-140mm Fahrwerks in meinem Fuhrpark einziehen könnte und das geliebte 26" AM Fully ausbooten könnte.

Wenn Dich ähnlich hohe Erwartungen an B+ plagen, willkommen in diesem Warte-Thread!

Wenn Du aber B+ grundsätzlich verächtlich findest, dann ist das hier *NICHT* Dein Thread.

Mein Ziel ist es, die wichtigsten Entwicklungen an Rahmen, Felgen und Reifen hier zu sammeln. Format 650B mit ca. 3" Reifenbreite - halbfett.

Auch spannend sind erfolgreiche Umbauten mit aktueller Ware. Auf MTBR finden sich beispielsweise vielversprechende B+ Aufbauten auf Basis des Banshee Prime.
http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/b-prime-phantom-lets-talk-about-939538.html


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. April 2015)

Kennst du diesen Thread hier schon? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zweimal-b-ist-sexy-wird-b-dann-richtig-hot.729368/

Ich denke, das überschneidet sich ziemlich mit deinem (begrüßenswerten) Vorhaben und ich würde vorschlagen, deinen Post in den existierenden Faden zu packen. 

Oder spricht da deiner Meinung nach etwas dagegen? 

Was ich noch machen würde, ist die Plus-Fäden aus dem 29er-Bereich hier in die FAQ zu integrieren. Dann wäre zumindest eine Art Brückenschlag gewährleistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. April 2015)

B+ wird bereits im 29er Forum seit geraumer Zeit in diversen Threads beackert. Da kann man sich einige Infos herholen...oder die betroffenen "Mods" die Arbeit machen lassen.


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

Ich hätte nichts dagegen* wenn die Plusler hier im Fatbike Land mitmischen.
Krampen, 26/27plusser, ...

Die haben doch die ähnlichen Probleme wie Fatbiker, die andere Radgattungen
nicht haben. Am Reifen streifende Ketten, breitere Tretlager, Reifenfreiheit,
Lieferschwierigkeiten etc.
29er sind sie nicht wirklich.
Oder es gibt noch mal ein Semifat/+ Unterforum.


*kann bei Bedarf gelöscht werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts dagegen* wenn die Plusler hier im Fatbike Land mitmischen.
> 
> 29er sind sie nicht wirklich.


Im Außendurchmesser doch schon, oder? Ich glaube, es stört weder Fätbiker noch TNIer, die sich nicht häufig ins andere Unterforum "verirren", wenn dort jeweils eigene Threads hochgehalten werden. 
Mein Beitrag oben war auch nur als Hinweis gemeint. Konkurrenz belebt bekanntlich eher, als das sie schadet.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. April 2015)

Dass inzwischen alles zum Plus-Thema, was entweder 29" im Namen trägt oder einen ähnlichen Reifenumfang hat, mit dem Hinweis, es gebe ganz und gar keine Ähnlichkeiten zu Fatbikes, bei den 29ern eingepflegt wird, ist schon etwas amüsant. 
Ich fände diese Themen, solange es kein eigenes Unterforum für die Midfatgrößen gibt (wie seit kurzem auf mtbr), hier aus den von zoomer genannten Gründen gut aufgehoben.
So wäre auch die Felgengrößenunterscheidung für die Plus-Größen zwischen 650B und 29" auf der einen Seite und 26" auf der anderen Seite überflüssig.


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

36" würd ich aber bei den 29ern lassen.

Ich denke das würde von der MTB News Mehrheit (26er Fahrer)
weitgehend unterstützt 


Aus meiner beschränkten Sicht ist natürlich das einzige Plus Format
das ein 29er ersetzen kann natürlich 29+
Von mir aus braucht es die kleineren Plusser gar nicht.
Es kann gar nicht gross (oder breit) genug sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. April 2015)

Wie heißt es so schön..."ein bissl Demagogie schadet nie..." oder war es "Threadkopie schadet nie"...keine Ahnung, aber auch gerne von mir den Iro_nie_-Smiley


----------



## Fabeymer (13. April 2015)

Also Thread lassen und die Plus-Fäden aus dem 29er-Bereich hier mit ins Verzeichnis aufnehmen? 

Kann ich gut mit leben.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. April 2015)

Das Sherpa kommt


----------



## zoomer (13. April 2015)

RM zeigt sich in letzter Zeit erstaunlich flexibel und weltoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (13. April 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2015)

Eigentlich ist doch 650b-fat seitens Trek der konsequente Schritt. Bei 26" Schreit inzwischen alles nach Platz für Bud und Lou, da ist dann 27.5"x4" der richtige Zwischenschritt zu 29+.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. April 2015)

Irgendwie sollte man die Bags doch mMn wenigstens optional gleich mitordern können, finde ich. Was hilft's mir, wenn ich das Rad da stehen habe und auf Tour will, wenn ich mindestens vier Wochen auf die passenden Taschen warten muss? Bei Lenker- und Satteltasche kann man natürlich auf andere Hersteller ausweichen, aber beim Fully macht das Porcelain-Konzept mit den Streben richtig viel Sinn und für den Rahmen muss man sowieso auf eine Custom-Lösung zurückgreifen. Und das dauert...Schablone machen, wegschicken, nähen...noch dazu gibt es meines Wissens nach in D derzeit niemanden, der Custom Framebags macht. Müsste dann entweder zu SpokWerks (  ) in die Schweiz oder auf die Insel zu Alpkit.


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schablone machen, wegschicken, nähen...noch dazu gibt es meines Wissens nach in D derzeit niemanden, der Custom Framebags macht.


Wenn du wüsstest


----------



## chickenway-user (14. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollte man die Bags doch mMn wenigstens optional gleich mitordern können, finde ich. Was hilft's mir, wenn ich das Rad da stehen habe und auf Tour will, wenn ich mindestens vier Wochen auf die passenden Taschen warten muss? Bei Lenker- und Satteltasche kann man natürlich auf andere Hersteller ausweichen, aber beim Fully macht Porcelain-Konzept mit den Streben richtig viel Sinn und für den Rahmen muss man sowieso auf eine Custom-Lösung zurückgreifen. Und das dauert...Schablone machen, wegschicken, nähen...noch dazu gibt es meines Wissens nach in D derzeit niemanden, der Custom Framebags macht. Müsste dann entweder zu SpokWerks (  ) in die Schweiz oder auf die Insel zu Alpkit.



Ich kann leider grad nicht nachschauen, weil die Seite ein wenig kaputt ist. Aber Parsley-Bags (aus Berlin glaub ich) nähen Custom-Fahrradtaschen. Ich vermute mal die machen auch Framebags. Und der Name von den anderen Customtaschenbauern in D fällt mir grad nicht ein...


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

Was genau hat denn ein 3.0er Reifen mit nem Fatbike zu tun ?

Erklärt mir das bitte jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (14. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was genau hat denn ein 3.0er Reifen mit nem Fatbike zu tun ?
> 
> Erklärt mir das bitte jemand ?


650+ gibts auch mit 3.2 als Aufdruck 
Soweit ich gelesen hab ist alles overhalb von 2.5 in Richtung fat eingeordnet.


----------



## Holland (14. April 2015)

Nicht vollfett, klar. Es ist fätter als bis dato in dem Bereich.
Die daraus resultierenden Fragen sind ähnlich: Reifenfreiheit, Achsstandards, Felgen/reifenkombis, ...
Für mich ist B+ das Format für vollgefederte Fahrwerke mit mehr Grip und Traktion ales mit schmalen Reifen.
Und wenn es seitens Mod kein Problem ust, dann bleibts eben hier im Forum. Oder das Thema zieht um. Wen es nicht interessiert, muss ja hier auch nicht reinschauen.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

Für mich fingen Fatbikes bisher bei 3.7 an, als Maßstab hierzu sah ich immer den Surly Endo als Ur-Fät-Reifen.
Wenn sich das jetzt neuerdings geändert hat und 2.7 (laut der Definition von Vighor) bereits Fät ist, hab ich was verpasst.


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2015)

Ab 2,5" aufwärts ist Neuland.

Ich höre bereits die ersten Klagen über self steering bei 3.0" Reifen
oder Rahmen in die die Reifen nicht rein passen.
Wenn das mal keine vertrauten Randgruppenprobleme sind ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2015)

@Bumble Ich verstehe dein Problem mit der Einordnung. Surly hat nach dem Pugsley, Necromancer und Moonlander halt einen Schritt weiter gemacht und ihr "Fatbike-Thema" auf die inzwischen völlig normal gewordenen 29er Bikes angewandt.
Einfach die 4"/4,8" Breite auf 29" zu übertragen wäre wohl etwas zu viel des Guten gewesen und so hat man sich auf eine Zwischengröße geeinigt und das Krampus erdacht.
Ohne die Vorreiterrolle von Surly bezüglich der 26" Fatbikes gäbe es mMn kein Krampus.


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ab 2,5" aufwärts ist Neuland.



Für den Großteil der Biker sicher schon, da bin ich wohl ne Ausnahme 

Sowohl Michelin DH32, also auch Intense Fro Lite DH waren mit 2.8 und 2.7 mächtig dicke Pellen, da jetzt von Fatbike-Reifen zu sprechen halte ich jedoch für äußerst zweifelhaft, ne stop, nicht zweifelhaft sondern def. falsch 

Eigentlich müssten wir dann aber auch den Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5 als Fatbike-Reifen mit reinnehmen, der ist nämlich für nen 2.5er ein ungewöhnlich fettes Monster und steht den oben genannten Reifen kaum nach....

Das ganze dicke Zeug bin ich ne gute Weile gefahren um extrem Low-Pressure unterwegs sein zu können,  bevor ich dann komplett aufs Dicke umgestiegen bin und der Vergleich passt einfach nicht, es ist def. ne andere Welt.


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ohne die Vorreiterrolle von Surly bezüglich der 26" Fatbikes gäbe es mMn kein Krampus.



Auch bei der Krampe tu ich mich schwer mit der Bezeichnung Fatbike 

Die Kiste ist total geil, hat absolut ihre Daseinsberechtigung, ist aber nun mal kein Fatbike, zumindest nicht das was ich darunter verstehe


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2015)

Aber dir ist doch klar, dass Surly damals mehr oder weniger beliebig eine Grenze für Fatbikes gezogen hat. 
"Wir haben hier einen dicken Reifen mit 3,7" für ein Bike, das im Schnee bewegt werden kann. Die Reifendimension ab der man von Fatbikes spricht, liegt bei 3,7"." 
Ist das nicht eine ziemlich selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung?


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

Ich bin nicht derjenige, der diese Grenzen definiert, das dürft ihr gerne tun, ich setze lediglich die Grenzen für mein eigenes Verständnis fest und das beruht auf meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit allen möglichen Reifen/Felgen Kombis und da fängt Fat halt erst bei 65mm Felge in Kombination mit 3.7er Reifen an.
Nennt mich deswegen ruhig oldschool oder von mir aus auch altmodisch, da komm ich super mit klar


----------



## exto (14. April 2015)

Vielleicht ein eigenes Unterforum für Stahl-/Mid- und Vollfat.

Damit dürfte für einige Gestalten der komplette Interessenbereich abgedeckt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Damit dürfte* für einige Gestalten* der komplette Interessenbereich abgedeckt sein



Können wir jetzt wieder zu nen normalen Umgangston zurückkehren ? Danke !!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2015)

Ich denke, da hat exto sich auch selbst mit einbezogen und es dementsprechend nicht als Angriff gemeint.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> das beruht auf meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit allen möglichen Reifen/Felgen Kombis und da fängt Fat halt erst bei 65mm Felge in Kombination mit 3.7er Reifen an.


Ein Glück, dass Surly ihr erstes Fatbike nicht nur mit dem 3,7" breiten Endo ausgestattet haben, sondern auch die Large Marge mit Ach und Krach 65mm gehabt hat. Dass das Pusgley sich das erste Serienfatbike nennen darf, ist also ein Schicksal, das auf Messers Schneide stand!


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass Surly ihr erstes Fatbike nicht nur mit dem 3,7" breiten Endo ausgestattet haben, sondern auch die Large Marge mit Ach und Krach 65mm gehabt hat. Dass das Pusgley sich das erste Serienfatbike nennen darf, ist also ein Schicksal, das auf Messers Schneide stand!


Wie gesagt: Für mich gilt das genau so wie beschrieben, der Rest der Welt darf das gerne völlig neu definieren.

Es gab ja auch "Gestalten" um den Exto-Ausdruck mal aufzugreifen, die auf ne Large Marge eine 2.5er Schwalbe Muddy Marry aufgezogen haben, auch das ist im Bumble-Universum kein Fatbike, sondern lediglich ein Bike mit ungewöhnlich breiter Felge und nem DH Reifen drauf


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2015)

Mir ging´s auch nicht darum, deine persönliche Erfahrung und was dir taugt, infrage zu stellen, sondern nur daraufhinzuweisen, dass die Definition eines Fatbikes über seine Mindestmaße vom Pusgley als erstem Vertreter abstammen und mit der Erweiterung des Themas auf 29" (und nun auch 650B) in ihrer engen Eingrenzung vielleicht etwas aufgebrochen werden "müssten".
Da nach dem Pugsley die Stoßrichtung mit dem Moonie zu "noch fetter" beibehalten wurde, fällt es vielen schwer, Bikes wie das Krampus auf gleicher Linie einzuordnen. Mir persönlich eben nicht, weil ich es mehr nach der Gesamtkonzeption einordne.
Krampus mit Bikepackingsetup sich im Dickicht einen Weg suchend: Fatbike.
Bulls Monster mit E-Motor auf dem Weg zum Bäcker: Moped.


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2015)

Ich seh für mich Fatbikes auch generell ab 4.0"

Es ist nur die Frage ob man für jede Nuance gleich ein Unterforum braucht.
Und wenn nicht dann müssen die Plusser irgendwo mit rein. Und da seh ich
ich mehr Verwandschaft mit den "richtigen" Fatbikes als mit den inzwischen
etablierten 29ern.
Bisher ist noch nicht mal klar welche Plusser sich durchsetzen.
Für mich war Plus immer automatisch 29. Es sieht aber jetzt mehr nach 27,5 aus,
und womöglich pusht irgend jemand noch 26 Plus.

Ich würd mir auch gar keinen Zacken aus der Krone brechen, einen im Sandkasten
mitspielen zu lassen, auch wenn er nur mit einem mickrigen 3.0" Schäufelchen
daher kommt.

Aber wenn es die meistens hier stört - werfen wir die Plusser halt raus in ein
kleines Plusserunterforum. Stört mich auch nicht.


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber wenn es die meistens hier stört - werfen wir die Plusser halt raus in ein
> kleines Plusserunterforum. Stört mich auch nicht.



Wir können ja die Pluser drin lassen, sie dann aber bitte nicht Fatbiker nennen, wäre das ein Deal ? 

Für mich hat das sonst so  bissl was von nem Japsen-Chopper-Fahrer, der sich nen Harley Aufkleber auf den Tank babbt und zum Harley Treffen fährt


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2015)

Na ja, ich denke auf so was würde es rauslaufen .....


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> sie dann aber bitte nicht Fatbiker nennen, wäre das ein Deal ?


Wenn dir das wichtig ist, meinetwegen.
Mir wäre wichtiger, Menschen nicht mit rassistischen Begriffen abzuwerten, wenn du verstehst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich denke, da hat exto sich auch selbst mit einbezogen und es dementsprechend nicht als Angriff gemeint.



Jap, absolut. 
Der @exto ist einer von uns und großer Krampen-Fan. 

Also alles gut @Bumble!


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mir wäre wichtiger, Menschen nicht mit rassistischen Begriffen abzuwerten, wenn du verstehst...



Nicht ganz, erklärst du es mir ? Japsen-chopper ist rassistisch ?


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2015)

Ja, Chopper sagt man nicht mehr


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2015)

@Bumble Ich würde sagen, schon. Auch wenn ich weiß, dass du es so nicht meintest, sondern höchstens flapsig das Gefährt betreffend.


----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

Mein Gott waren wir zu meinen Mopped Zeiten üble Rassisten 

Joghurtbecher is z.b. auch son krasser slang


----------



## Dr.Struggle (14. April 2015)

Reiskocher ist dann sicher auch zu rassistisch  
Dieses ganze einordnen bringt sowieso nix,nennt ja doch jeder die Bikes wie er will.Ein Krampus ist natürlich ein Fatbike wenn es neben einem 2.0 bereiften steht und wirkt magersüchtig neben einem "echten" Fatbike ab 4 Zoll.Wurscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. April 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Reiskocher ist dann sicher auch zu rassistisch



Aua, ganz übel


----------



## Holland (14. April 2015)

Boah. Die Diskussion passt doch nicht in diesen Thread, wie Eingangs dargestellt.

Ich wiedehole nochmal meine Sicht der Dinge:

B+ ist nicht ganz fat. aber alle die Themen rund um diese nächste Ding sind vergleichbar mit dem, was uns bis heute mit den Fatbikes beschäftigt. Auch hier droht mal wieder Das Paradoxum sogenannter Standards. Beim dünnen 29er kommen die themen so nicht auf. 
Und warum sollte man die nicht hier, wo die Expertise aus dem fetteren Bereich da ist, diskutieren?

Und bis ein Moderator das anders entscheidet ist das eben (auch) hier.

Da muss man doch kein velosophischen Diskussionen zu führen, die kein Ergebnis haben werden.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## exto (14. April 2015)

Kaum werden die Reifen schmaler, wird's auch schon unentspannter 

Flo hat übrigens Recht: Bei den "Gestalten" rechne ich mich mitten rein. Hab das halt so adaptiert, weil ich seit Jahren mit Eingang, Stahl und einem Hang zu voluminöser Bereifung den Argwohn der anderen Waldbewohner wecke.

Macht eigentlich nix, nur merke ich langsam, dass ich meinerseits eine leichte Intolleranz gegenüber Massenware entwickle. Die ist hier - obwohl leider auch im Kommen - noch am wenigsten vertreten. 

Deshalb (und nur deshalb) wäre mir ein Umzug der Halbfatten jeden Durchmessers ganz recht


----------



## Rommos (14. April 2015)

Servus

wenn ich das hier so lese, dann bin ich umso sicherer, dass 29+ und B+ weiterhin gut im 29er Forum aufgehoben sind. 

Ihr könnt ja jederzeit vorbeischauen, so wie etliche aus dem 29er Forum sich ja auch hier freudig rumtreiben. 

Gruß
Roman
(Mod 29er)


----------



## muschi (14. April 2015)

Langweiliger wird es auf keinen Fall, wenn wir uns jetzt unsere Infos aus 2Unterforen und, ich habe mal gezählt, 5 Threads zum Thema +Format im Allgemeinen ziehen können.


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2015)

Ist es nicht völlig Banane, wo das nun am besten hin passt und was die magische Grenze ist? Wer offen für was neues dieser Art ist, den heiße ich hier herzlich willkommen. Auch Krampen sehe ich hier gerne und finde die ganz und gar nicht offtopic.


----------



## Rocky10 (14. April 2015)

Ich habe plus probiert. Leider ist der Reifen schlicht unfahrbar. Ist aber sicher auch ein spannender Ansatz mit Plus aus 26" 27.5" zu machen


----------



## zoomer (14. April 2015)

Und warum ?

Von einem der seit eineinhalb Jahren auf Floaters unterwegs ist


----------



## Vighor (14. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wir können ja die Pluser drin lassen, sie dann aber bitte nicht Fatbiker nennen, wäre das ein Deal ?
> 
> Für mich hat das sonst so  bissl was von nem Japsen-Chopper-Fahrer, der sich nen Harley Aufkleber auf den Tank babbt und zum Harley Treffen fährt


HMM, als Fatbiker wurde ich uns ja auch bezeichnen wenn wir mal so ein b+ zur Probe fahren


----------



## Holland (15. April 2015)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378133 Leider ist der Reifen schlicht unfahrbar.



Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. April 2015)

Das Thema hier interessiert mich sehr. Meine Frau hat letzte Woche gemeckert, sie würde auch gerne mit mir und den Kindern Fahrradfahren gehen. Ob ich ein "Normales" Rad hätte, auf dass sie sich setzen könnte....
Auf's Fatbike will sie nicht, dass sehe ihr zu "affig" aus. Ich meinte allerdings, es würde ne schmale Figur machen....
Mit dem Crosser und dem Satansgeweihlenker kommt sie auch nicht zurecht.
Aaaallllssssoooo.....was normales kommt mir allerdings nicht ins Haus. Daher mein Interesse an nem Hardtail mit B+. Ich suche jetzt die ganze Zeit schon einen vernünftigen, erschwinglichen Rahmen, in den später mal auf ner 40-45mm Felge ein 2,8-3,0er Reifen passen soll.
Angeblich sollen ja die meisten 29er B+-tauglich sein....haha...
Momentan hänge ich am OnOne-Parkwood. Da kursieren ja schon Bild mit der WTB Skyscraber und dem Trailblazer in 2,8. Schön wäre jetzt noch eine schwarze Starrgabel, in die B+ passt. Gibt's so ne Gabel schon irgendwo oder muss man auf ne Fatbikegabel ausweichen?


----------



## --Freeride-- (15. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Thema hier interessiert mich sehr. Meine Frau hat letzte Woche gemeckert, sie würde auch gerne mit mir und den Kindern Fahrradfahren gehen. Ob ich ein "Normales" Rad hätte, auf dass sie sich setzen könnte....
> Auf's Fatbike will sie nicht, dass sehe ihr zu "affig" aus. Ich meinte allerdings, es würde ne schmale Figur machen....
> Mit dem Crosser und dem Satansgeweihlenker kommt sie auch nicht zurecht.
> Aaaallllssssoooo.....was normales kommt mir allerdings nicht ins Haus. Daher mein Interesse an nem Hardtail mit B+. Ich suche jetzt die ganze Zeit schon einen vernünftigen, erschwinglichen Rahmen, in den später mal auf ner 40-45mm Felge ein 2,8-3,0er Reifen passen soll.
> ...



In jede 29iger Starrgabel wird ein B+ Reifen reinpassen...
Zum Rahmen, da würde ich mal bei Cube schauen, die 29er haben massiv viel Platz für B+ meine Freundin fährt auch eins und die bekommt über früh oder lang ein B+ Hinterrad.

Das Parkwood soll ja eher wenig Platz hinten herum haben, da wäre ich mir also nicht so sicher ob das der richtige Rahmen ist.
Cube Rahmen gibt's sehr günstig und in riesiger Auswahl hier:

http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/



@ All: Übrigens sehr interessant, was hier auf einmal für versöhnliche Töne in Richtung schmälerer Reifen kommen. Die ja die gleichen Probleme haben wie die Fatbiker...

Als ich letztes Jahr mein 26+ Votec Fully im Fatbike Forum gepostet habe, bin ich nur verspottet worden und der Thread wurde sofort verschoben...

So schnell ändern sich die Zeiten haha!



Für mich sind + Fullys ganz sicher die Zukunft! Nur die großen Hersteller haben das wohl noch nicht gemerkt, ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wieviele in Fullys der Richting es 2016  geben wird, gehört hat man ja noch Garnichts...

Ich bin schon seit über einem Jahr auf der suche nach einem passenden Fullyrahmen, jetzt ist es vollbracht, B+ oder 29+ egal mit dem Banshee Phantom geht alles und das ohne all zu viele Spezialteile:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-phantom-fully-mit-dicken-reifen.745637/


----------



## zoomer (15. April 2015)

Ich finde überhaupt nicht dass B+ automatisch in ein 29er passt.
Mein AMS ist mit 2.35 Hans Dampf bereits mehr als befüllt.
Die Fox Gabel ebenfalls. Am meisten Platz in der Breite hätte ich noch
beim Flash (!).
B+ würde ich in kein einziges 29er reinbekommen. Vor allem sitzt die
breiteste Stelle des Reifens dann schon weiter innen wo Yoke/Gabel etc.
bereits wieder schmäler werden.


----------



## --Freeride-- (15. April 2015)

Hat niemand behauptet, dass das automatisch passt.
Bei einer Starrgabel hat man die Probleme mit dem verjüngen nicht.

Wenn Federgabel und B+ dann sollte man ne 27.5er Fox nehmen.

Ich hab ne 29iger Fox 34 mit 29+ 3.0er Maxxis und da ist rund um gut Platz.

Die Cube Hardtail Rahmen verjüngen sich auch nicht nach innen, sondern werden immer breiter...
Auch kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass ein 2.8er Trailblazer garnicht groß breiter ist als ein 2,35er Hansdampf... er hat ein schmäleres Profil, und kommt damit trotz mehr Volumen wieder auf die selbe Breite.


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Als ich letztes Jahr mein 26+ Votec Fully im Fatbike Forum gepostet habe, bin ich nur verspottet worden und der Thread wurde sofort verschoben...
> 
> So schnell ändern sich die Zeiten haha!



Dein damaliger Post war völlig unpassend aber irgendwo muss das ganze breite Zeug ja hin 

Hier wird lediglich drüber geredet und diskutiert ob B+ (und eventuell auch 26+) im Fatbike-Bereich mit aufgenommen wird oder besser in den 29er Bereich (oder sonst wo hin) gehört.

Deswegen wird aus nem B+ aber genausowenig ein Fatbike wie aus ner Surly Krampe mit 29+ oder aus deinem 26+ Votec.

Alle drei sind sehr geile neue Formate (naja 26+ ja eigentlich nicht ) denen ganz klar die Zukunft gehört und die sich auch mit Sicherheit sehr geil fahren, bei der krampe kann ich das sogar bestätigen, B+ würd ich dann auch sehr gern mal testen.


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> In jede 29iger Starrgabel wird ein B+ Reifen reinpassen...





zoomer schrieb:


> Ich finde überhaupt nicht dass B+ automatisch in ein 29er passt.





--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Hat niemand behauptet, dass das automatisch passt.


----------



## zoomer (15. April 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Auch kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass ein 2.8er Trailblazer garnicht groß breiter ist als ein 2,35er Hansdampf... er hat ein schmäleres Profil, und kommt damit trotz mehr Volumen wieder auf die selbe Breite.



Dann finde ich das auch uninteressant.
Unter B+ verstehe ich schon die Verwendung von breiten Felgen und 3.0" Reifen
die zwischen 70 und 75 mm breit sind.


----------



## --Freeride-- (15. April 2015)

Na dann ließ Dir dich das zitierte nochmal durch, vielleicht verstehst Du es dann?
Da steht Starrgabel und die Aussage ist sicher richtig, allgemein 29iger hab ich nicht geschrieben, das hast Du drauß gemacht.

Ich kenne keine 29iger starrgabel die sich oben groß verjüngt...  Surly, Salsa, DT, China-Alu Gabeln, das wird alles passen.


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Na dann ließ Dir dich das zitierte nochmal durch, vielleicht verstehst Du es dann?



Beschreibs vernünftig dann verstehns auch die doofen Fatbiker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (15. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Dann finde ich das auch uninteressant.
> 
> Unter B+ verstehe ich schon die Verwendung von breiten Felgen und 3.0" Reifen
> die zwischen 70 und 75 mm breit sind.



Noch ein Ausschlusskriterium? Breite Felgen sind nicht zwingend erforderlich. Es geht doch um die Reifenbreite. Das würde ja auch bedeuten, dass eine Marge Lite für Fatbiker nicht gilt..


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Als ich letztes Jahr mein 26+ Votec Fully im Fatbike Forum gepostet habe, bin ich nur verspottet worden und der Thread wurde sofort verschoben...
> 
> So schnell ändern sich die Zeiten haha!


Die haben sich gar nicht so sehr geändert. Du hattest auf breite (Trial?)Felgen stinknormale 2,4er Conti aufgezogen. Ja, die Rubber Queen ist voluminös, aber die Plus-Größen fangen halt nun mal dort an, wo normale Reifenhersteller aufhören (~2,5").


----------



## Holland (15. April 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Wenn Federgabel und B+ dann sollte man ne 27.5er Fox nehmen.



Würde da eher ne 29er sehen. Mit einen breiten felge und 3" wird der aussendurchmesser zu gross.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (15. April 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Noch ein Ausschlusskriterium? Breite Felgen sind nicht zwingend erforderlich. Es geht doch um die Reifenbreite. ..




Richtig, hier geht es um die breite. Aber nicht die, die auf den reifen gedruckt ist, sondern um die reale, zu der man dann eben auch die breiten felgen braucht. Was nützt mir denn ein breiter reifen auf einer schmalen felge? Die aufstandsfläche ist nicht viel grösser und damit er nicht runterploppt braucht es mehr lufttdruck.
Nene, >= 3" sind dann reale 75mm plus noch etwas. Und so was passt nicht per se in jeden 29 er rahmen rein. Auch bei manchen starren kann der raum schon eng werden.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das würde ja auch bedeuten, dass eine Marge Lite für Fatbiker nicht gilt..


Er meinte mit 70-75mm die Reifenbreite


----------



## zoomer (15. April 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Noch ein Ausschlusskriterium? Breite Felgen sind nicht zwingend erforderlich. Es geht doch um die Reifenbreite. Das würde ja auch bedeuten, dass eine Marge Lite für Fatbiker nicht gilt..



Nein,
ich hab doch nichts dagegen.

Ich fände es nur für mich traurig wenn ich versuchen würde einen schmalausfallenden
+Reifen auf einer 19 mm Felge gerade noch so in einen 29er Hinterbau zu quetschen.
B+ hiesse für mich schon auch spezieller +Rahmen.

Ich würde ja sowieso auf 29+ gehen,
und da gibt es ja bereits 2 wunderschöne Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. April 2015)

Um dem Ganzen mal wenigstens eine winzige Prise Information beizumischen:

29+ (Knard/Rabbit Hole) passt in die Krampus- , Fargo- , On One Carbon- 29er Starrgabeln. 

Das sollte also auch mit B+ funktionieren.


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sowieso auf 29+ gehen,
> und da gibt es ja bereits 2 wunderschöne Rahmen


ROS und Rooster?


----------



## Holland (15. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Daher mein Interesse an nem Hardtail mit B+. Ich suche jetzt die ganze Zeit schon einen vernünftigen, erschwinglichen Rahmen, in den später mal auf ner 40-45mm Felge ein 2,8-3,0er Reifen passen soll.
> Angeblich sollen ja die meisten 29er B+-tauglich sein....haha...
> Momentan hänge ich am OnOne-Parkwood. Da kursieren ja schon Bild mit der WTB Skyscraber und dem Trailblazer in 2,8. Schön wäre jetzt noch eine schwarze Starrgabel, in die B+ passt. Gibt's so ne Gabel schon irgendwo oder muss man auf ne Fatbikegabel ausweichen?



Canfield Nimble 9 und Yelli Screamie scheinen auch schon recht aufnahmefähig zu sein, wie auf mtbr zu lesen:
#724


----------



## Holland (15. April 2015)

und hier...
http://canfieldbrothers.com/canfield-brothers-nimble-9-wtb-trail-blazer-28-275-wheels


----------



## zoomer (16. April 2015)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> ROS und Rooster?



ROS und Krampe,
mehr kannte ich noch gar nicht ...


----------



## --Freeride-- (16. April 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Würde da eher ne 29er sehen. Mit einen breiten felge und 3" wird der aussendurchmesser zu gross.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Es ist aber nicht die höhe das Problem(bei Rockshox schon), sondern die Breite und bei ner 29iger Gabel sitzen genau da die Dichtungen, wo der 27,5er + Reifen breit baut.
Ein 3Zoll Reifen auf breiter Felge passt hingegen locker in eine Fox 34 also ein 29+ Reifen in eine 29iger Gabel.
Der Reifen oben auf den Bildern ist der Trailblazer, der wird so in ziemlich jeden Rahmen passen, wo etwas mehr luft ist. nur ist der keine 75mm sondern deutlich unter 70mm...


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2015)

Auf Instagram gibt's ein Bild vom Parkwood mit dem Trailblazer auf einer 35mm WTB-Felge. Das würde mir schon so ganz gut gefallen. Wenn dann in die 29er OnOne-Carbongabel ebenfalls ausreichend Platz ist, würde ich die Kombi aus Rahmen und Gabel mal ordern.



Leider erkennt man auf dem Bild nicht, wieviel Platz da wirklich ist. Das sieht auch an der Kette eng aus...


----------



## --Freeride-- (16. April 2015)

Sind die Reifen denn jetzt lieferbar? was nützt der schönste Rahmen wenn man die Reifen nicht ran bekommt. Angeblich sollten sie schon letzten Herbst verfügbar sein...


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2015)

Es muss bei mir nicht der Trailblazer sein, ein anderer in Richtung 2,7-2,8 (vielleicht der Vee Trax Fatty?) würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Der_Christopher (16. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn dann in die 29er OnOne-Carbongabel ebenfalls ausreichend Platz ist, würde ich die Kombi aus Rahmen und Gabel mal ordern.



Wenn du die MKM 35 Gabel meinst, da sind genau 90mm Platz drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (16. April 2015)

Wenn der 27.5+ Reifen nicht in die 29er Gabel passt dann kann man ja immer noch den Dremel in die Hand nehmen 
Beim Rahmen hilft dann Bumbles Wagenheber.

Mein Sobre Dad 29er Rahmen ist so eng das hinten selbst ein 2.5 29er Reifen nicht reinpasst.


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Wenn du die MKM 35 Gabel meinst, da sind genau 90mm Platz drin.
> Anhang anzeigen 378450


Das ist schon mal gut zu wissen. Danke für die Info. Wobei ich schon lieber zu dieser Gabel tendieren würde:


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2015)

Ich würde aufgrund besserer Abstützung und mehr Platz beim Rad einfädeln wohl zu einer Fatbikegabel mit 135mm greifen.
Ist bei dir nicht gerade eine frei geworden, @Optimizer ?


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2015)

Ja, zwar frei, aber schon wieder weg. Außerdem will ich nicht unbedingt ne Sonderlösung mit 135mm-Nabe vorne machen und so. Ich frag mal bei OnOne an, was in die Monocoque-Gabel an Breite reingeht. 70mm würden mir schon reichen.


----------



## zoomer (16. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Außerdem will ich nicht unbedingt ne Sonderlösung mit 135mm-Nabe vorne machen und so.



Eben - wir haben doch jetzt 110/15


----------



## Fabeymer (16. April 2015)




----------



## Fatster (16. April 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> ....  Mein Sobre Dad 29er Rahmen ist so eng das hinten selbst ein 2.5 29er Reifen nicht reinpasst.



Hy Vighor,

ich gebe mal das weiter, was ich vor Kurzem von @retorix geschickt bekommen hab:

"Die WTB Trailblazer 2.8x27.5 sollten mit einer nicht zu breiten Felge in die meisten Hinterbauten passen. Du solltest die lichte Breite des Hinterbaus ungefähr bei Radius *348mm *ausmessen, um das relevante Maß für die Reifenfreiheit zu bekommen.
Eine gute Maßtabelle erschien vor einigen Monaten in der Bike, erstellt von C. Artmann (twentynineinches-de.com):





Und by the way:
*Die WTB werden ausgeliefert!!!* Hab gerade meine DHL-Versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>



Das ist ein gelungenes Bike von Rocky.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. April 2015)

Schöne Fotos und ein Fahrbericht vom Sherpa: http://bikepackersmagazine.com/firs...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos und ein Fahrbericht vom Sherpa: http://bikepackersmagazine.com/firs...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Danke, guter Bericht und sehr geile Fotos. Aber 4.500 bucks, oh je


----------



## zoomer (16. April 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Eine gute Maßtabelle erschien vor einigen Monaten in der Bike, erstellt von C. Artmann (twentynineinches-de.com):



Meine 26er Rocket Ron 2.4 " sind auch über 60 mm breit, auf 19er Mavic.
Muss ich die dann auch Plus nennen.

Sorry.


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2015)




----------



## mikeonbike (17. April 2015)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht die höhe das Problem(bei Rockshox schon), sondern die Breite und bei ner 29iger Gabel sitzen genau da die Dichtungen, wo der 27,5er + Reifen breit baut.
> Ein 3Zoll Reifen auf breiter Felge passt hingegen locker in eine Fox 34 also ein 29+ Reifen in eine 29iger Gabel.
> Der Reifen oben auf den Bildern ist der Trailblazer, der wird so in ziemlich jeden Rahmen passen, wo etwas mehr luft ist. nur ist der keine 75mm sondern deutlich unter 70mm...



das möchte ich mal bezweifeln... einen 29+ knard kriegst du nicht problemlos in jede x-beliebige fork... das gibt's genügend abhandlungen drüber, was da alles abzuschleifen ist, damit die reifen in die gabel gehen...

hier z.b. http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/krampus-front-suspension-830280-2.html

da schauen einige gabeln extrem schlecht (u.a. auch die 2014 Fox 34) aus... da darf sich der reifen nicht mehr mit irgendwelchem modder zusetzen...


----------



## Optimizer (17. April 2015)

Könnten wir bitte bei B+ bleiben?


----------



## Riffer (17. April 2015)

Was lernt man daraus, wenn ein 29er Knard nicht in jede Gabel geht? Dass ein 27,5"x3" je nach Form der 29"-Gabel schon besser geht, oder?

Ich freue mich über das Sherpa, aber mir geht dieser USB-Vorbau und der Nabendynamo ab. Wäre schon angebracht, wenn man das bei dem Preis auch kriegen kann, weil so fein sind die verbauten Teile dann auch wieder nicht, dass nur der Carbonrahmen (vielleicht kommt eine Alu-Version ja auch mal nach) den Preis rechtfertigt, finde ich,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (17. April 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über das Sherpa, aber mir geht dieser USB-Vorbau und der Nabendynamo ab. Wäre schon angebracht, wenn man das bei dem Preis auch kriegen kann, weil so fein sind die verbauten Teile dann auch wieder nicht, dass nur der Carbonrahmen (vielleicht kommt eine Alu-Version ja auch mal nach) den Preis rechtfertigt, finde ich,



Der USB-Vorbau wäre pfiffig gewesen, würde zu dem "Overland-Thema" optimal passen. Stahl-Version wäre fein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. April 2015)

Schwalbe springt offenbar zeitig auf den B+Zug auf und hat Rocket Ron und Nobby Nic in 2,8" und 3,0" vorgestellt. 
Der Rocket Ron in 3" würde mir dermaßen taugen!


----------



## Rommos (17. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schwalbe springt offenbar zeitig auf den B+Zug auf und hat Rocket Ron und Nobby Nic in 2,8" und 3,0" vorgestellt.
> Der Rocket Ron in 3" würde mir dermaßen taugen!



Sehr coole Sache, jetzt kommt Bewegung in die Sache - somit gehen die Projekte nicht aus


----------



## nordstadt (17. April 2015)

Lieferbar dann ab August 2016...


----------



## Fabeymer (18. April 2015)

Speiseeis Bplus-Hardtail mit eigenen Reifen:






Salsa Bplus-Fully:







> So this is the next thing. It will annoy us with a 110 front axle, but reward us with 27.5 plus rubber. That's 27.5x3.0. It also has room to take 29er wheels.


----------



## exto (18. April 2015)

... dazu ne 29+ Federgabel von Manitou und 27,5 x 4" Reifen von Bontrager...

Letzteres finde ich extrem interessant für's Bikepacken. Könnte sogar in's Krampus passen. Dann könnte ich hier endlich mitmachen


----------



## Optimizer (19. April 2015)

Schwalbe hat zwei B+ Reifen auf dem SeaOtter vorgestellt. Die gibts aber bestimmt erst 2017 zu kaufen, da die nicht hinterherkommen,um sie für das B+-Canyon zu produzieren......


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. April 2015)

Jetzt ergibt der Name "Fat Tire Bikes" endlich Sinn  Ich würde die + Formate auch nicht als Fatbikes bezeichnen, aber Fat Tire Bikes sind es auf jeden Fall.

29+ ist für mich persönlich nicht so interessant, für meine Körpergröße kommen eher 26+ und B+ in Frage. Aber gerade diese beiden Größen finde ich eine fantastische Entwicklung für "normale" Bikes. Jetzt wo wir schon eine Menge Fahrräder auf dem Markt haben, die für 27,5 gerüstet sind oder eben für 29 Zoll, tun sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten auf. Die Außendurchmesser dieser beiden Formate sind vorteilhaft, aber das Volumen der Reifen, die dünne Optik und das im vergleichsweise geringe Potenzial der Reifen, sich dem Untergrund anzupassen, enttäuschte bislang. Mit den + Formaten kann man stabilere Felgen, dickere Reifen und den günstigen Außendurchmesser kombinieren und hat als Bonus noch eine Hammeroptik. Je nach Rahmen braucht man noch nicht mal ein neues Bike kaufen.

Für mein 301 zum Beispiel bin ich schon lange am überlegen, hinten einen schönen fetten 26+ Reifen zu montieren und vorne auf einen B+ Reifen zu gehen. Das 26+ Angebot ist allerdings im Moment noch so eingeschränkt, dass es keine vernünftigen Reifen gibt, die so eine Umstellung rechtfertigen. Der Dirt Wizard scheint nicht so berauschend zu sein. Bin sehr gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Holland (19. April 2015)

Neue, spezielle Hardtails und Reifen ... die Entwicklung läuft erstaunlich fix.
Warum "B+" aber nun "27+" heißen soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Mein "Ding" wäre ein AM/EN Fully mit ca. 140mm, schön lang und flach. Mit 1x11 sollte man mit einem soliden Alu-Rahmen und mit ohne Leichtbau noch unter 14kg bleiben. Sehr vielversprechend...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2015)

Ohne Holland fahr'n wir mit B+ ohne Holland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (20. April 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Neue, spezielle Hardtails und Reifen ... die Entwicklung läuft erstaunlich fix.
> Warum "B+" aber nun "27+" heißen soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht.
> 
> Mein "Ding" wäre ein AM/EN Fully mit ca. 140mm, schön lang und flach. Mit 1x11 sollte man mit einem soliden Alu-Rahmen und mit ohne Leichtbau noch unter 14kg bleiben. Sehr vielversprechend...
> ...


 Das klingt ja eh nach dem Salsa... (stimmt allerdigns, dass es vermutlich kurzhubiger sein wird)


----------



## Vighor (20. April 2015)

Manitou hat jetzt auch ne + Gabel (Manitou Magnum). Platz für entweder B+ und 3.4Zoll Reifen oder 29er 3,4Zoll Reifen.

Weshalb die aber etwas neu entwickeln mit nur 120mm Federweg und keinen Platz für echte Fatbike Reifen dürfen die jetzt selbst erklären.


----------



## grottenmolch (20. April 2015)

Servus miteinand,
keinen Bock mehr auf Warten! Semmel-hol-Radl auf B+ umgebaut: WTB Trailblazer auf Velocity Blunt 35er,Tubeless, VR 0,9-1 bar, HR 1,1bar....Unter 0,8 bar burpts bei der Kombi raus.....Hinten, dank Darkside, 5mm Platz; Vorne Fox36 2015 180er 27,5 genug Platz,
selbst für mal 3,0er (Weihnachten 2016, wenn Schwalbe liefern kann....). Erster Eindruck: Rollt gefühlt einen Gang leichter (Vorher Maxxis Shorty 3C DH auf Flow) Grip trocken ganz gut (nicht 3CDH Niveau), Kurvengrip gut, schneller Allroundreifen....Wenns nass wird, hab ich ja meine Shortys


----------



## Holland (20. April 2015)

Wie breit ist der Reifen im dem Banshee?
Wo sind die 5mm Luft? jeweils auf beiden seiten?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## grottenmolch (20. April 2015)

Reifen muss ich mal messen..... 5mm sind jeweils an der Eckstolle gemessen zur Sitzstrebe, an der Kettenstrebe ist viel mehr Platz!


----------



## grottenmolch (21. April 2015)

Trailblazer bei 1,1 bar ca. 63mm breit. Reifen-Felge-Kombi für Tubeless nicht optimal, läßt Luft, hab jetzt Schläuche drin....
Erster Fahreindruck hat sich bestätigt - Mein Wunsch wär n Maxxis Minion oder Conti Baron in 2,8 oder 3,0!


----------



## Holland (21. April 2015)

63mm ist nicht wirklich breit. Kaum mehr als ein fat albert. Selbst mit ner breiten felge kommt der wtb wohl nicht an 70mm ran.


----------



## Fatster (22. April 2015)

So, jetzt wär' ich dann auch endlich soweit:

Hab gestern Abend in einer konzertieren Aktion die WTB Trailblazer auf meine FUN WORKS Track Mack Evo (34mm außen, 28mm innen) aufgezogen.

Und was soll ich sagen:
Auch wenn ich noch keinen Meter gefahren bin, optisch bin ich aber schon mal vorneweg restlos begeistert*  genau so* hab ich's mir vorgestellt! *Nicht zu wuchtig* aber doch ein optisch *deutlich voluminöser* *Unterschied* zu den 29" Zoll 2.25er ROCKET RON oder RACING RALPH auf 23mm Carbon-Felgen.

Die Reifenmontage an sich war (eigentlich) total easy, allerdings stellte sich heraus, dass die (gestossene, nicht geschweißte) Felge acht !! saublöde kleine Löcher hat, welche mittels des tubeless-Bandes überaus korrekt abgedeckt werden wollten und mussten.
Nach mittelschweren "Problemen" mit den tubeless-Ventilen (sowohl das notubes- als auch das ROVAL-tubeless-Ventil ließen anfangs Luft ) hat die Dichtmilch dann letztlich ihre Aufgabe voll erfüllt und heute früh, 04.00 Uhr, war dann auch der letzte Zweifel beseitigt; zu 100% dicht! 
Ach ja, das Rad, auf welchem die Trailblazer ab jetzt ihren Dienst verrichten dürfen, ist ein KKK ... nein, nicht was ihr denkt  ... ein KONA KING KAHUNA 29er mit Lefty. Eingespeicht wurden die Felgen auf DT Swiss 240er Naben mit Sapim Race Speichen.
Die Freigängigkeit bei diesem Hardtail-Rahmen ist der HAMMER! An den Sitzstreben als auch an den Kettenstreben links und rechts noch je 1 cm Luft ... würde so aus der Hüfte geschossen sagen, da geht (irgendwann mal ) auch 3.0 noch rein ... (sh. nachfolgende Bilder!)

Fazit:
Das  *KKK* war bisher einzig und alleine zum "Schnellfahren" bestimmt - alles andere hat der KONA-Aufkleber auf dem Lenker (For competition use only!) auch gar nicht zugelassen .
Mit den 2.8er Trailblazern hat es jetzt im Vergleich zum 29" Zoll Carbon-LRS zwar insgesamt um 1 kg zugelegt (von 10,5 auf 11,5 kg) und sieht irgendwie aus wie der kleine,  ok, der *ganz* kleine Bruder meines Speci FatBoy. Doch kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der "_*K*ing_" mit diesem Setup jetzt erst recht das Zeug zu einer richtigen Spassmaschine hat 

Da ich allerdings nicht davon ausgehe, dass die Trailblazer auch nur annähernd an die Trail-Performance eines 4.8er GROUND CONTROL rankommen, brauch sich mein FatBoy gar nicht erst einzubilden, sich über den Sommer womöglich 'nen ruhigen Lenz machen zu können 

Erste "Roll"berichte werde ich heute auf dem Neckarradweg sammeln können/dürfen/müssen (F*** Bahnstreik!) und denke, dass ich für dieses Terrain mal mit 1,2 bar antesten werde.
Trailerfahrungen werde ich vermutlich erst am Samstag sammeln können. Dann allerdings hoffe ich, dass auch Drücke < 1 bar realisierbar sein werden ... schau mer mal, ich werd berichten.

Ich versuch jetzt gleich anschließend mal, Bilder vom iphone hochzuladen, befürchte allerdings, dass die nicht "formatfüllend" wie die anderen da oben sondern nur so als "Anhang" dargestellt werden ... wen's interessiert, der muss dann halt extra anklicken.

Schön' Tach auch


----------



## Fatster (22. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (22. April 2015)




----------



## Fatster (22. April 2015)




----------



## Riffer (22. April 2015)

Großartiges Bike!

Ob jetzt B+ für mich etwas wird oder nicht, sei dahingestellt, aber gefallen tun die Bikes!!


----------



## exto (22. April 2015)

Da hätten dann auch "richtige" +Felgen gepasst, mit denen sich das gespannte Warten auf die Reifen auch gelohnt hätte. 
So wird das Potenzial dieser Art von Reifen schon ein bisschen verspielt.


----------



## Fatster (22. April 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Da hätten dann auch "richtige" +Felgen gepasst, mit denen sich das gespannte Warten auf die Reifen auch gelohnt hätte.
> So wird das Potenzial dieser Art von Reifen schon ein bisschen verspielt.



Also ich kann nur sagen, für *mich* hat sich das Warten auf die Reifen auch mit *diesen* Felgen absolut gelohnt.  
Was ein eventuelles Verspielen von Potential angeht, da kann ich, wie bereits ausgeführt, leider noch nichts Belastbares zu sagen, denn ich bin ja noch keinen Meter in mir vertrautem Terrain unterwegs gewesen.

Mir stellte sich bei meiner Entscheidung: "Probier ich B+ mal aus oder nicht" halt damals einfach nur die Frage:

_*Was erwarte ich von B+?*_

Ich bin dann letztlich zu der Entscheidung gelangt, dass ich schon gerne den Charakter dieses Bikes *so gut als möglich* beibehalten will. Dass die 900Gr. schwerem Reifen natürlich im Vergleich zu Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph etwas "Speed" kosten, dafür aber ein Mehr an Federungskomfort bieten werden, diese leichte Verschiebung hin zu mehr "Komfort" war ich beim KKK bereit in Kauf zu nehmen.

Hinzu kam bei der seinerzeitigen Entscheidung für die TRACK MACK, dass sie diejenige war, von der ich am ehesten davon ausgehen konnte, dass sie wohl mit Sicherheit in den Rahmen passen würde. Klar hab ich gemessen und hin und her, aber ich hatte nullkommanull Bock auf eine Reifen-Felgen-Kombi, die mir nachher noch rechts und links lediglich 1mm Luft gelassen hätte und sorry, aber ich bin keiner, der sich dann mit Dremel oder sonstigen Methoden nachträglich künstlich Reifenfreigang verschafft. Es sollte einfach nur funktionieren und geil aussehen, und beides tut es ... übrigens geht die Kette auch wunderbar auf dem kleinsten Gang am Reifen vorbei (36/22 vs. 11/36) ... was will man(n) mehr!?



Aber ich gebe dir insofern recht, als die TRACK MACK sicher nicht mit der SCRAPER vergleichbar ist. Die TRACK MACK war jetzt halt mal der erste *sichere* Schritt hin zu B+ und der *übernächste* Schritt, wer weiß, vielleicht versuch ich ja später doch noch irgendwann mal die SCRAPER.
Doch vorher werd ich meinem FatBoy einen schönen 29+ Laufradsatz kredenzen, aller Voraussicht nach mit den viiiiiiiiel zu schweren und verabscheuungswürdigen ZTR Hugos und nem Satz 120 TPI Knards ... schau mer mal ...
Ich jedenfalls bin jetzt erst mal mit dem glücklich, was ich hab ... aber "Nichts ist beständiger als der Wandel", heißt es!


----------



## grottenmolch (22. April 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> 63mm ist nicht wirklich breit. Kaum mehr als ein fat albert. Selbst mit ner breiten felge kommt der wtb wohl nicht an 70mm ran.


 B+ baut aber wesentlich höher (ca. 1 cm); fahre deshalb jetz mein Banshee in der tiefsten Tretlagerposition.... Abroll + Überrollverhalten gewinnen dadurch [email protected] Fatster: deine Erwartungen werden sich erfüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. April 2015)

Also wenn das B+ ist, dann fahre ich seit Jahren 26+. Ich komme mit 2.5er auf mehr Breite und hoch sieht er für mich nicht aus.


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also wenn das B+ ist, dann fahre ich seit Jahren 26+. Ich komme mit 2.5er auf mehr Breite und hoch sieht er für mich nicht aus.


Sag ich doch schon von Anfang an !!! Da wird teilweise jeder stinknormale Scheiss als revolutionär neue Reifenbreite abgefeiert 

Für den 2.25er-Fahrer mag das ja ein Aha-Erlebnis sein, für jemanden der aber schon immer dicke Pellen fährt, isses eher unverständlich bis peinlich was da teilweise so gepostet wird.


----------



## grottenmolch (22. April 2015)

Im Vergleich zum 26er C Baron in 2,5 bauen die B+ fast 2cm im Radius höher und nen Furz mehr Volumen .....
Rollt halt besser....
Ansonsten geb ich dir (Bumble) recht, ein AHA-Erlebnis hat sich bei mir bis dato noch nicht eingestellt (anders als zu nem richtigen Fatbike, wo sofort!!!! dieses Erlebnis da war).....


----------



## Fatster (22. April 2015)

Ich versuchs jetzt nochmal gaaaaanz laaaangsam und von vorn - und wenns diesesmal nicht kapiert wird, dann lass ich's aber auch:

Bei B+ geht und ging es mir - klar: *MIR!* - nicht darum, mir hier einen FatBike *Ersatz* zusammen zu schustern ... FatBike hab ich schon lange, fahr ich schon lange, alles gut soweit ... ok, habt ihr das?

Es ging mir einzig und allein darum, das KKK in *leichter* konzeptioneller Anlehnung an das "Prinzip" des FatBikes dahingehend etwas zu "pimpen", über das B+ Reifen-Format etwas mehr "Komfort" bei (m)einem 29" Hardtail zu generieren ... denn das hatte ich nunmal, allerdings hing es wegen des FatBoys nur noch ungenutzt an der Wand.
Ich war nämlich ebenfalls vom ersten FatBike-Meter an von den dicken Reifen infiziert, wie @grottenmolch und viele andere auch ... aber das ist ne andere Geschichte; hier geht's um B+.

B+ bot mir von der Überlegung her einfach nur die Möglichkeit, dieses *"Prinzip"* der eben doch etwas dick*eren* Reifen in (m)ein bereits vorhandenens 29" Zoll Hardtail zu implantieren.
Ich erwarte mir jetzt auch keinen "AHA-Effekt", die Erleuchtung oder gar orgiastische Gefühlswallungen von dem *für mich eben nicht *"_stinknormalen Scheiß_", aber ich erwarte mir ein deutlich komfortableres Fahrverhalten meines Hardtails. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger, *Punkt!*


In diesem Sinne ... wer B+ dissen will, soll dissen! Ich werd mich nachher auf jeden Fall auf meinen _nicht stinknormalen Scheiß_ setzen, mit selbigem 'ne schöne GA2-Trainingseinheit fahren und höchstwahrscheinlich ne Menge Spass haben.
Vorher muss ich allerdings nochmal schnell in den ... mmmh, mal schauen ... genau  in den Singlespeed-Thread. Dort such ich mir dann ein Thema, das mich selbst gar nicht direkt betrifft - weil ich ja keinen Singlespeeder hab  - aber ich will einfach auch mal bisschen *prophylaktisch* rumdissen ... scheint ja nicht zu schaden ... oder doch?


----------



## BigJohn (22. April 2015)

Es geht nicht darum b+ zu dissen. Ich habe bereits gesagt, dass mir jegliche Vielfalt recht ist. Man sollte es halt auch richtig machen, wenn man es anfängt. Aber bei anders lautenden Meinungen gleich mangendes Verständnis zu unterstellen, zeugt nicht gerade von geistigem Tiefgang, geschweige denn Diskussionsbereitschaft.


----------



## Fatster (22. April 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum b+ zu dissen. Ich habe bereits gesagt, dass mir jegliche Vielfalt recht ist. Man sollte es halt auch richtig machen, wenn man es anfängt. Aber bei anders lautenden Meinungen gleich mangendes Verständnis zu unterstellen, zeugt nicht gerade von geistigem Tiefgang, geschweige denn Diskussionsbereitschaft.



Hmmm ... witzig, dass *Du* dich jetzt rechtfertigst ... aber wie auch immer: Dasselbe dachte ich beim Anblick eines "Vogelzeig-Smileys" dieses Laufradformat betreffend auch vorhin ... aber gut ... Sponge over ...

edit:
Und bitte sieh's mir nach, dass ich es nicht "richtig" gemacht habe, ich kann's halt nicht besser ... sorry!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2015)

Hatte der WTB Bridger in 3" hier schon Erwähnung gefunden? In den News ist auch ein Salsa Prototyp damit am VR ausgerüstet:


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2015)

Vielleicht könnte man es ja B+ Light nennen.

B+ ist für mich einfach ein dafür vorgesehener Rahmen ausreichend Reifenfreiheit
besitzt dass man alle B+ Reifen auf dafür vorgesehenen Reifen verwenden kann.
(> 75 + 2x6 mm Reifenfreiheit - an der richtigen Stelle)

Generell hab ich gar nix gegen B+ und in welchem Forum es behandelt wird.
Auch nix gegen 29er Rahmen in die man mit Hilfe von 650B Felgen die maximal,
noch etwas breiteren Reifen montiert. Oder 650B Rahmen in die man 26er mit
+Reifen montiert.


----------



## Holland (22. April 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sag ich doch schon von Anfang an !!! Da wird teilweise jeder stinknormale Scheiss als revolutionär neue Reifenbreite abgefeiert
> 
> Für den 2.25er-Fahrer mag das ja ein Aha-Erlebnis sein, für jemanden der aber schon immer dicke Pellen fährt, isses eher unverständlich bis peinlich was da teilweise so gepostet wird.



Ausnahmsweise  schließe ich mich einmal Deiner Meinung an. Von einem 2.25er kommen ist selbst ein 2.4er schon spürbar anders. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das noch nicht einmal langsamer wäre.

Der WTB fällt auf einer Felge <40mm in Realität anscheinend kaum breiter als ein oller Fat Albert auf einer breiteren Felge aus. Das PLUS sind gerade mal 2-4mm.

Meine Vorstellung sind 75-80mm wobei Karkasse und Profil beide in der Region liegen sollten. Wir warten auf B+....


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Rommos (22. April 2015)

...wenn ich das hier so mitverfolge, dann finde ich es schön, dass wir das nicht aus dem 29er Bereich verschoben haben....

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. April 2015)

Ist es denn so schlimm hier ?

Findest Du die kritisierenden Beiträge zu hart oder zu penetrant ?
Dass zu viel zerredet wird ?
Oder dass alles oberhalb 2.4" als Plusformat eingeordnet werden soll ?

Fatbiker lassen ja mit sich reden


----------



## Bumble (22. April 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...wenn ich das hier so mitverfolge, dann finde ich es schön, dass wir das nicht aus dem 29er Bereich verschoben haben....
> 
> Gruß
> Roman


Und ich bedaure dass wir euch den Mist nicht abtreten konnten 



zoomer schrieb:


> Fatbiker lassen ja mit sich reden


Hääää ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. April 2015)

Bei Fatbiker gehts erst ab 4.0 los. Nix reden!!


----------



## Rommos (22. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist es denn so schlimm hier ?
> 
> Findest Du die kritisierenden Beiträge zu hart oder zu penetrant ?
> Dass zu viel zerredet wird ?
> ...



...eben weil ich hier bisher eigentlich alles sehr locker empfunden hab (hab natürlich nicht überall alles gelesen...) hat mich der Ton etwas überrascht.... das Thema Fatbike find ich eh ziemlich verlockend  - hab es mit allergrößter Selbstbeherrschung und Ausdauer geschafft, keinen Rahmen zum Selbstaufbau zu ordern, 3 aktuelle Aufbauprojekte reichen erstmal 

Immer entspannt, alles wird gut, habt Spaß an und mit den Bikes, egal wie fat es ist 

@zoomer - Brauch mal einen Guide für die Isartrails, vielleicht klappt ja mal was 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2015)

Der Ton ist hier manchmal etwas rauher - als es gemeint ist 


PS :
Kenne mich nur mit den Trails nicht so aus. Ausser die anspruchslose Ostseite, Tierpark bis Grünwald.
Wenn ich Guide höre denke ich eher spontan an OlliMünchen etc. 
Und schau auch mal in die lokalen Isar Threads rein, da gibt es jede Menge Luftbilder mit eingezeichneten
Trails und Beschreibungen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2015)

Specialized hat ja auch schon B+ in der Pipeline. Ground Controls in 3" verstehen sich von selbst.








Neben der Lösung von Trek find ich auch die hier zu sehende geteilte Kettenstrebe zur Ermöglichung kurzer Streben in Verbindung mit ausreichender Reifen-/Kettenblattfreiheit ganz ansehnlich.


----------



## Aardvark (22. April 2015)

schon schick... aber ist irgendwie noch nieschiger (?) als nen BMW x6.

Gilt für B+ eigentlich auch die Faustformel 1,5 (1,6) x Felgenbreite = Reifendurchmesser? (Wegen des "Z" der Flanke bei zu breiten Felgen beim federn und dem walken und steuern)
Oder fährt man höheren Druck?


----------



## Holland (23. April 2015)

Was ist das für eine Formel?


----------



## Aardvark (23. April 2015)

die hab ich mal in einem Artikel über Fatbikes aufgeschnappt.
Diese Formel bildet wohl ein sinnvolles Verhältnis von Reifen und Felgenbreite, ohne dass die Felge zu schmal wird. Beobachtungen haben wohl gezeigt, dass sich niedriger Luftdruck im Reifen besser mit einer balligen als einer gerade Flanke fahren lässt, aus folgenden Gründen: Eine runder Querschnitt lässt bei Kompression ein gleichmäßiges konvexes Wölben der Flanke nach aussen zu. Ein eher kastiger Querschnitt bei breiten Felgen, kann bei Kompression einem "Z" im Querschnitt der Flanke führen, was das Fahrverhalten unvorhersehbar macht und den Rollwiderstand wohl erhöht selfsteering ist wohl auch so ein ding dabei...
Mit der Formel fährt man angeblich bei niedrigen Drücken besser. Ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen und noch fahre ich auch 4.8 auf 90mm. Meine zukünftigen Felgen liegen mit ihren 80mm (Innenmaß 76mm) bei 4.8er Reifen ganz gut in dieser Formel (bei 1,6x76= 121,6 das ist ungefähr 4,78 "). Ich bin persönlich skeptisch bei der Formel, auch wenn sie logisch klingt. Ob es tatsächlich ein besseres fahren ist, sehe ich dann mit meinen neuen Laufrädern...

Ich frage nur weil die felgen dann doch sehr schmal aussehen bei dem 3" Specialized

Die Formel (hier allerdings mit 1,6-1,8 als Faktor) taucht auch hier im MTB-news Artikel http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/20/fatbike-test-1-sind-fatbikes-noch-mountainbikes/ auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. April 2015)

Ich seh das so,
ist die Felge zu schmal (29er),
kann der Reifen super federn, kippt dafür in Schräglage ab etc.
ist die Felge zu breit (Fatbike),
bleibt der Reifen in Kurven stabil, dafür federt er nicht mehr so schön ein.

Je nachdem worauf man am meisten Wert legt gibt es da einen sweet spot.

Mir geht es eher ums Federn, daher bin ich auch ein 1,5er.
(Hab dieses Verhältnis nur bisher noch an keinem Rad  )


----------



## nordstadt (23. April 2015)

Wie schrob Speiseeis doch vor Jahren: Shut up and Ride - geht auch ohne Formel.


----------



## Aardvark (23. April 2015)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Wie schrob Speiseeis doch vor Jahren: Shut up and Ride - geht auch ohne Formel.


sicher geht auch ohne Formel. Ohne Gangschaltung geht auch. Und ohne Bremsen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2015)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Wie schrob Speiseeis doch vor Jahren: Shut up and Ride - geht auch ohne Formel.


Das sind dann immer solche Binsenweisheiten, die sich, in ein Forum getippt, selbst ad absurdum führen, nech?


----------



## nordstadt (23. April 2015)

Passt aber: Theroetisch und berechnet ist ein Fatbike/Singlespeed/whatever doch auch unsinnig. Vielleicht wehre Ich mich auch nur gegen solche Formeln wie der Reifen muss auf so einer Felge so breit und nicht schmäler sein bliblablub...


----------



## Aardvark (23. April 2015)

Ähm. Gut. Jedem seine eigene Meinung. Wenn man den verlinkten Artikel liest, merkt man, dass es eine Annäherung basierend auf bisherigen Erfahrungen ist und keineswegs ein MUSS. Bei allen anderen MTB Varianten stellt doch auch niemand diese Orientierungshilfen in Frage. Es hilft vielleicht Leuten bei Entscheidungen dieses oder jenes zu kaufen oder auch nicht. Fatbikereifen und Felgen sind leider zu teuer für rumprobieren und wegschmeißen. Man kann auch auf sowas verzichten, einfach kaufen und fahren. Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht 

Sorry für OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (23. April 2015)

Haste ja recht ;-)


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2015)

endlich hab auch ich B+ verstanden 





es fängt an interessant zu werden


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> endlich hab auch ich B+ verstanden



Demnächst dann B+umble?


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Demnächst dann B+umble?


warum nicht


----------



## Fatster (1. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> warum nicht


----------



## Holland (1. Mai 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> es fängt an interessant zu werden



Ich sag ja, solche pellen im fully machen sinn. Ich denke mal, das man mit einem 140er fahrwerk und 1x11 antrieb ohne grosse kunst unter 14kg bleiben würde. Für ein hardtail wäre es für mich keine option. Da dann lieber echt fett.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## garbel (1. Mai 2015)

Mit B+ könnte man ja sogar mal vollstarr wagen....hm...


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, solche pellen im fully machen sinn.



War jetzt auch mein Gedanke, entweder ein Fat-Fully oder eben mal B+umble Fully ausprobieren


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2015)

@garbel 

Sollte ganz gut gehen 

Ich bin früher, mehr oder weniger aus Jux, gern starr (und ohne Schaltung) gefahren. Das war zwar ganz lustig, aber irgendwie auch grenzwertig schmerzhaft. Jetzt mit dem Krampus und den +Reifen ist es immer noch lustig (und anders als mit Federung), aber nicht meht so extrem herausfordernd.

Ich bin heute mit meiner Freundin mal wieder mit dem (starren) MTB-Tandem unterwegs gewesen und hab die ganze Zeit gedacht, das B+ da das absolute Optimum wäre. Ich fahr da 2.4er (26") Reifen auf "breiten" Felgen, aber bei 150 Kilo Fahrergesamtgewicht fehlt es an Volumen. Unter 2 bar v/h geht gar nix. Für die Straße dann 29er mit Super Motos und ich könnte mir ne Menge mehr Spaß vorstellen. Vielleicht muss ich mich doch noch mal mit Yann von Salamandre unterhalten


----------



## Turbo1 (1. Mai 2015)

Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Test


alles gut bei dir ?


----------



## garbel (1. Mai 2015)

exto schrieb:


> @garbel
> 
> Sollte ganz gut gehen



Diesmal aber nur nach ausführlichen Probefahrten. Ein 29er hab ich mir auch aus einer Laune "einfach mal so" gekauft und bin nie damit warm geworden.


----------



## Rommos (1. Mai 2015)

exto schrieb:


> @garbel
> 
> Sollte ganz gut gehen
> 
> ...




Aaahhh, du bringst mich auf Ideen 
Tandem steht schon lange auf der Wunschliste, aber mit B+ und starr und Getriebenabe, boahh, voll der Knaller


----------



## muschi (1. Mai 2015)

Ja Roman lass die Macht fliessen.


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2015)

Sowas halt:





Nur halt B+ bereift. Was Tandems angeht, hätte ich so meine Bedenken gegenüber vollfat.


----------



## Rommos (1. Mai 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Sowas halt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jep, nur noch mit Gates  und hydr. Disc


----------



## Riffer (1. Mai 2015)

Nach meiner Erfahrung beim Test des Bucksaw behaupte ich, dass mein nächstes Bike noch ein wenig länger warten muss. Es war schlicht überzeugend, somit kam also mein erstes Fatbike in Form eines Fully, was für mich nicht ungewöhnlich oder unvorhersehbar war.

Bei B+ gehe ich davon aus, dass ich das als Fully eher als ein reines 27,5er oder 29er nach der Lebensdauer meines jetzigen Fuhrparks andenken werde. Außer es kommt das Bedürfnis nach einem wirklich leichten Bike auf. Wäre aber nicht logisch, drum mal die ersten Entwicklungen abwarten...

Das fette Tandem schaut cool aus. Da wäre auch ein Test zwischen sämtlichen Bereifungen interessant - Habenwollen-Faktor ist allerdings sehr niedrig.


----------



## Kuhfladen (8. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte immer alles ab 4" wären Fatbikes. 
Ich glaube das die Vorteile bei Fatbikes nicht mal die Hälfte ins  Mid-Fatbike einziehen. Viele MTBs bewegen sich zwischen 2" und 2.8".  
Also wenn ich mit 3" dann unterwegs bin lass ich wohl  die Vorteile beider Kategorien Zuhause?


----------



## BigJohn (8. Mai 2015)

"Die Vorteile beider Seiten", das hört sich an wie ein Werbespruch für 650B (Standardbreite). Ein Fatbike hat seine Vorteile und Nachteile. Gehst du runter auf 3" sind beide schwächer ausgeprägt. Das kann das richtige sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. Mai 2015)

So sieht ein B+ Bike für mich aus !

Richtiges Rahmenmaterial, schöne Farbe, ausreichend Platz für Reifen und die
schönste Ausfallendenbremsadapterkombination die man sich nur vorstellen kann !


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2015)

Whooo!

Das ist aber wirklich schön!!!


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Mai 2015)

An sich sehr geil nur was die Ösen für's Schutzblech sollen weiß ich nicht. Damit ist es (zumindest für mich) wiederum ein no go...


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2015)

Daran kann man zur Not sicher auch einen Gepäckträger montieren


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Mai 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Daran kann man zur Not sicher auch einen Gepäckträger montieren



Vermutlich sogar viel besser als ein Schutzblech.


----------



## Kuhfladen (10. Mai 2015)

Es gibt so viele  MTBs mit 2,5 zoll und sogar 2,6 oder ähnliches. Warum wird für 3" also ein halbes Zoll mehr gleich ne neue Kategorie an MTB gegründet. 

Klar, das bike sieht toll aus. Sieht für mich aber zugleich wie ein Normales CrossCounry Gerät aus. Oder ein AllMountain mit Hardtail.	

Es ist sicher schön MTBs mit 3" zu fahren oder das es sowas gibt und Leute die sich daran erfreuen. Aber das neu zu Kategorisch anzulegen und mit B+   Midfat  oder 27,5 +  zu betitteln ist nur Marketing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. Mai 2015)

Das Mehr an Breite ist nicht der entscheidende Punkt, viel gravierender wirkt sich das Mehr an Volumen auf. 

Davon ab gilt:


Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Warum versteht jeder *+* als neuen Standard? Ist es doch gar nicht. Ein *+* auf dem Reifen sagt dem Käufer "Achtung, ich bin extrabreit, check ma vorher, ob das in deinem Rahmen passt!" bzw. ein *+* auf dem Rahmen sagt "Hey, bei mir kannst du auch extrabreite Reifen hinten einbauen."





Kuhfladen schrieb:


> betitteln



Ich hab nix gegen Betitteln. B+ mit der Einschränkung "Midfat" find ich in dem Zusammenhang ziemlich gut. 27,5+ darf auch gerne der Fall sein.


----------



## Aardvark (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte schon im Fatboy Fred gepostet deswegen hier nicht nochmal. Ich freue mich riesig dass 29+ ins Fatboy passt und ich mir kein Zweitrad holen muss. Und es sieht noch nicht einmal schräg aus. Einzig der Platz zwischen Sattelrohr und reifen ist ein wenig eng, da wird sich denn letztlich in der Praxis zeigen ob es ein Nachteil ist.


----------



## Monolithic (12. Mai 2015)

Klasse - beim Jamis käme man dank Paragon-Ausfaller sogar um diesen Boost148-Schwachsinn drumrum bzw. man muss sich beim nächsten "Standard" nicht nach 'nem neuen Rahmen umsehen.


----------



## Holland (16. Mai 2015)

Speiseeis stellt das 2016er Stumpjumper 6Fattie vor:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/12233077/?s6
Geht schon gut in die Richtung, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, wenn auch nicht meine Marke. Hoffe doch sehr, dass man in Lübbrechtsen, Ascheffel und Halifax auch an so etwas arbeitet.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (16. Mai 2015)

B+ was is`n dass scho wieder, ne neue Sport BH Körbchengrösse ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Mai 2015)

Mich würde ja vielmehr 26+ interessieren, zumindest für hinten. Gibt es da außer dem Dirt Wizard von Surly was interessantes im Bereich 2,75-3.00?


----------



## zoomer (17. Mai 2015)

Dachte gerade,
was interessiert einen 26+ wenn man schon einen 26 +++ Lou im Hinterbau hat ....

Da fiel mir gerade noch ein, ggf. hat man noch so Sachen im Keller wo ein richtiger
Reifen gar nicht rein passt


----------



## Bumble (17. Mai 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mich würde ja vielmehr 26+ interessieren, zumindest für hinten. Gibt es da außer dem Dirt Wizard von Surly was interessantes im Bereich 2,75-3.00?


http://www.bike24.de/p1113031.html


----------



## Aardvark (17. Mai 2015)

den Knard von Surly gibts auch in 3.00

Edith: Also das wo @Bumble hinverlinkt hat


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Mai 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Speiseeis stellt das 2016er Stumpjumper 6Fattie vor:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/12233077/?s6
> Geht schon gut in die Richtung, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, wenn auch nicht meine Marke. Hoffe doch sehr, dass man in Lübbrechtsen, Ascheffel und Halifax auch an so etwas arbeitet.
> 
> ...



Was'n das für ne Fox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte bei Bike Rumor auch ein paar mal zurückgeblättert weil
ich dachte ich hätte den grossen Fox+ Gabelankündigungsartikel
verpasst. Hab aber nix gefunden.

Ist dann wohl ein Silent Upgrade ...


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Mai 2015)

Das ist doch die hier:

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2015/03/12/fox-stellt-als-erste-eine-275-federgabel-vor/
http://www.bike-magazin.de/news/teile_zubehoer/neu-fox-factory-34-float-275+-kommt-2016/a23989.html

War auch hier schon in den News, finde nur gerade den entsprechenden Artikel nicht bzw. bin zu faul zu suchen. Steht ja eh das Gleiche drin.


----------



## zoomer (17. Mai 2015)

Gut, den Newsartikel hier hatte ich schon wieder vergessen.

Aber eine Neuankündigung die nicht auf Bike Rumor stattfindet ist keine Neuankündigung ...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das ist doch die hier:
> 
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2015/03/12/fox-stellt-als-erste-eine-275-federgabel-vor/
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/news/teile_zubehoer/neu-fox-factory-34-float-275 -kommt-2016/a23989.html
> ...



Du solltest als Redakteur arbeiten, bei Deiner Informationslage. No kidding!

Die Fox könnte das erste Produkt seit langem sein, dass ich zu fiesem Preis kaufen. *-Reifen zumindest vorne, das hat was...


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Mai 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Du solltest als Redakteur arbeiten, bei Deiner Informationslage. No kidding!







Danke dir! Freue mich über das Kompliment und dass ich helfen konnte.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie macht die Gabel den Eindruck, als ob es die 110mm gar nicht brauchen würde.

/EDIT: die Chinesen wieder


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Mai 2015)

Außer dem 3,0er Knard habt ihr nix in 26+ auf Lager?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Mai 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Außer dem 3,0er Knard habt ihr nix in 26+ auf Lager?



Den Dirt Wizards gibt's auch noch, aber das weißt du sicher...nehme ich an.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Mai 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mich würde ja vielmehr 26+ interessieren, zumindest für hinten. Gibt es da außer dem Dirt Wizard von Surly was interessantes im Bereich 2,75-3.00?


Ja, den hatte ich ja in der Eingangsfrage erwähnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. Mai 2015)

Glaube fast nicht daran dass da noch viel nach kommt.
Die Plus Reifen werden doch fast nur noch in 27 vorgestellt. Selbst die 29+
werden von vielen vergessen (Z.B. Schwalbe).
Ich denke 26+ haben bei Herstellern ein wenig das 26er Ladenhüterimage.


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Mai 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ja, den hatte ich ja in der Eingangsfrage erwähnt...



Sorry, hatte ich überlesen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Glaube fast nicht daran dass da noch viel nach kommt.
> Die Plus Reifen werden doch fast nur noch in 27 vorgestellt. Selbst die 29+
> werden von vielen vergessen (Z.B. Schwalbe).
> Ich denke 26+ haben bei Herstellern ein wenig das 26er Ladenhüterimage.


Ja das fürchte ich auch. Jedoch ist es so, dass es eine Vielzahl von interessanten _neuen_ Bikes gibt, die auf 650B ausgelegt sind und die ohne große Probleme 26+ fahren könnten. Bikes wie z.B. ein aktuelles Nomad oder die Specialized-650B-Räder.

Aber die Industrie hat ja kein Interesse daran, wenn bestehende Rahmen oder Teile weiterverwendet werden, lieber alles neu, dann gleich mit dem Bullshit148 Standard oder nochmal neuen Vorderradnaben und Gabeln... Wobei die Reifenhersteller ja eigentlich den Bestand im Auge haben sollten und nicht nur die neuen Modelle, und da sehe ich bei 26+ am meisten Potenzial.

Aber im fetten Segment wird ja gerne mal gepennt


----------



## zoomer (18. Mai 2015)

Ich denke bei 26+ besteht die Befürchtung es könnte ggf. in einige der bestehenden
26er Rahmen passen und diese wieder aufwerten.
Selbst wenn es nur in die letztjährigen 27er Rahmen passen würde, wäre es doch
sinnvoller diese schon jetzt wieder durch nicht mehr passende 27+ Grössen obsolet
zu machen und neue 27+ Rahmen zu verkaufen.
26 scheint mir schon ein Tabuthema geworden zu sein.
Also aus Sicht des Marketings .... 

Ich hoffe aber auch für alle Liteviller etc. dass die noch zu ihrem Spass kommen.


Seit den 2016er Neuankündigungen mache ich mir ja tatsächlich schon Sorgen dass
man nicht nur 29+, sondern auch meine geliebten 29er an sich, langsam verdrängen
wird.
Z.B. der Wechsel auf 27er bei 29-for-ever-Specialized oder Cooker, die die ganze Palette,
einschliesslich der hervorragend funktionierenden 29er-Flaggschiffe auf 27 zurück
stellen.


----------



## Holland (18. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht die Gabel den Eindruck, als ob es die 110mm gar nicht brauchen würde.
> 
> /EDIT: die Chinesen wieder



Die Manitou kommt doch mit Boost 110. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (18. Mai 2015)

Habe gestern mal ein wenig in Sachen Felgen (maulweite >=40mm) und Reifen >=3,0" gestöbert.
Und dann das theoretische Gewicht für ein B+ Enduro auf 14,4kg erhöht.
Schuld sind die Reifen. Unter 1000g das Stück wird es wohl nix werden. WTB nennt für den Bridger ab(!) 1200g.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (18. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht die Gabel den Eindruck, als ob es die 110mm gar nicht brauchen würde.
> 
> /EDIT: die Chinesen wieder


Wo hast Du denn das Bike her? Gibts dazu einen Link?


----------



## zoomer (18. Mai 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das Bike her? Gibts dazu einen Link?



Eh nicht hässlich.
Cooler Marken- und Produktname.
FätLäb Tütümats'ö


----------



## BigJohn (18. Mai 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Die Manitou kommt doch mit Boost 110.


Also falls du das auf meine Aussage beziehst: die 110mm habe ich auf die Fox bezogen. Abgesehen davon finde ich die Manitou aber ziemlich sexy.



LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das Bike her? Gibts dazu einen Link?


Logo, die kooperieren wohl irgendwie mit Sandman. Die normale HP ist offline, daher nur Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/FatlabComponents








Eigentlich richtig schön das Ding, aber sehr wahrscheinlich bei uns nur schwer zu bekommen. Sieht nach Titan aus.


----------



## zoomer (18. Mai 2015)

Die Biegungen an Sitzstrebe und Unterrohr noch ein wenig ausgeprägter und man hätte
ein ROS 7 27B mit Sitzrohrknick.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (22. Mai 2015)

Über Details lässt sich vielleicht Diskutieren, aber insgesamt ist es doch ziemlich geil 












http://nakedbicycles.com/gallery/the-naked-29-roost/2015/05/19

Ja ist 29+, aber eine +Gallerie haben wir hier ja nicht.


----------



## Holland (22. Mai 2015)

Nett gemachte Kiste, aber für mich ein gutes Beispiel, das 29+ eher etwas für ungefederte Hardtails und Abenteuerbikes ist. Oder für die richtig langen Jungs und Mädels.Der Vorbau kommt mit der langen Gabel verdammt hoch. Chopper-feeling... Zudem ist der standover mächtig gefährlich für die Familienplanung.

29+ ist nicht B+. Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand und eröffnet auch dafür eine eigen Galerie.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Optimizer (22. Mai 2015)

29+ wird zum Großteil schon im 29er Subforum abgehandelt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Mai 2015)

Sub kommt manchmal aber auch von 'anderen in die Sub spugge'


----------



## exto (22. Mai 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 29+ wird zum Großteil schon im 29er Subforum abgehandelt.



Sogar mit Galerie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (4. Juni 2015)

Das geht doch schon mal in die richtige Richtung...






Gruss
holland.


----------



## Streichholzman (18. Juni 2015)

imho - 
nach 4.8 Bulldozer auf dem Fatty, und nun etwas Praxis mit den 3.0 Knard und Surly. 
Fazit: ab 3.5 wirds spassig - darunter eher sowie 26x2,4 nur undefinierter und schwerer zu treten.

 
VG


----------



## Fatster (18. Juni 2015)

Streichholzman schrieb:


> imho -
> nach 4.8 Bulldozer auf dem Fatty, und nun etwas Praxis mit den 3.0 Knard und Surly.
> Fazit: ab 3.5 wirds spassig - darunter eher sowie 26x2,4 nur undefinierter und schwerer zu treten.Anhang anzeigen 396634
> VG



Schaut "stimmig" aus!  Was sind das für Reifen? Kanns zwar nicht genau erkennen, aber schaut nach 26+ aus ( 26x2,75 Knard? ). 
Und welche Felgen? Rabbit Hole's sinds ja augenscheinlich keine.


----------



## Streichholzman (18. Juni 2015)

Moin,

Dually mit 26x3.0 Knard und Hope Naben.
auch hier ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/surly-instigator-2-0-halbfett-3-0.743062/page-2

VG


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juli 2015)

Cotic Solaris im B+ Trimm.







(Quelle)


----------



## exto (3. Juli 2015)

Oh! 

Das ist interessant! Ich hab noch nen schönen Cotic Simple Rahmen hier, der auf ne zündende Aufbau-Idee wartet


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juli 2015)

Sobre Upgrade mit B+ (Light)









(Quelle)


----------



## Rommos (5. Juli 2015)

Ich warte auch noch  WTB TB liegen parat, LRS kommt hoffentlich die Tage....


----------



## Holland (9. Juli 2015)

Ist schon skuril. Kaufbar ist kaum etwas an B+ Zeugs, aber schon diskutiert man in den bikebravos ob 2.8 oder 3.0 das bessere B+ ist. 

Meine Meinung: Wenn der ein Rahmen 3.0er aufnehmen kann, dann sollten die auch darein. Flummi-effekt hin oder her. So wild wie mit echt fetten Reifen wird es nicht sein. Traktion zählt.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (9. Juli 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Ist schon skuril. Kaufbar ist kaum etwas an B+ Zeugs, aber schon diskutiert man in den bikebravos ob 2.8 oder 3.0 das bessere B+ ist.
> 
> Meine Meinung: Wenn der ein Rahmen 3.0er aufnehmen kann, dann sollten die auch darein. Flummi-effekt hin oder her. So wild wie mit echt fetten Reifen wird es nicht sein. Traktion zählt.
> 
> ...



Du hast es erfasst! 
Bei einer "Umrüstung" eines vorhandenen TwentyNiners wirds wohl in den allermeisten Fällen für einen 3.0er mit einer "artgerechten Felge" nicht reichen.

Wer allerdings NEU kauft, sollte genau deinen Rat befolgen und  zu 3.0 greifen ... bin mal auf das RUZE und das 6Fattie gespannt


----------



## Optimizer (9. Juli 2015)

Da ich auch nen 29 to 27,5+ Umbau vorhab, bin ich mal gespannt, ob vielleicht doch mehr als 2,8" auf 35er Felge in den geplanten Rahmen reinpasst. Zu meinem Projekt gibts übrigens drüben im 29er Forum nen Aufbaufred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/project-b-andit.758213/


----------



## Fatster (9. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da ich auch nen 29 to 27,5+ Umbau vorhab, bin ich mal gespannt, ob vielleicht doch mehr als 2,8" auf 35er Felge in den geplanten Rahmen reinpasst. Zu meinem Projekt gibts übrigens drüben im 29er Forum nen Aufbaufred:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/project-b-andit.758213/




Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass es KEINE 29" Rahmen gibt, in die ein 27,5er 3.0er passt. 
In meinen KONA-Rahmen würde (höchstwahrscheinlich!) auch ein 3.0er auf ner 35er Felge passen, der TB auf ner 29er Felge hat nämlich noch massig Platz ... und die Lefty sowieso. 

Aber ich geh das Thema "Plus" jetzt erst mal im Laufradformat 29 an. 
Nach einer Probefahrt mit der Krampe von @Fatbikebiker im Rahmen der Befreiung Cubas bekommt mein FatBoy jetzt 52er Hugos und Knards 

P.S.:
Fred ist bekannt


----------



## Aardvark (10. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Aber ich geh das Thema "Plus" jetzt erst mal im Laufradformat 29 an.


Das steht bei mir nach dem neuen Antrieb an weil im Fatboy 29+ nur mit 1x irgendwas geht. Wäre schön zu lesen ob es gut passt bzw sich gut fährt im FatBoy.


----------



## Fatster (10. Juli 2015)

@Aardvark 

... hast PN


----------



## Bumble (23. Juli 2015)

schaut euch mal das aktuelle BDW an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> schaut euch mal das aktuelle BDW an




Schau dir mal den anderen B+ Fred (Zweimal B ist sexy ....) an, da gibts sogar Bilder des Bikes in "Äktschn"  ... ab deck vorher die Tastatur ab! 

edit: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zweimal-b-ist-sexy-wird-b-dann-richtig-hot.729368/page-24


----------



## Bumble (23. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den anderen B+ Fred (Zweimal B ist sexy ....) an, da gibts sogar Bilder des Bikes in "Äktschn"  ... ab deck vorher die Tastatur ab!
> 
> edit:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zweimal-b-ist-sexy-wird-b-dann-richtig-hot.729368/page-24


Is also für euch Insider schon ne olle Kamelle


----------



## Fatster (23. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Is also für euch Insider schon ne olle Kamelle



Wenn ich mal so weit bin, dass so ein g***** Bike nach vier Wochen schon ne "olle Kamelle" sein sollte, dann leg ich mich zum Sterben in den Keller


----------



## Rommos (23. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch  WTB TB liegen parat, LRS kommt hoffentlich die Tage....



Alles passt


----------



## cluso (23. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Alles passt



WOOOWWWW....sehr geil.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juli 2015)

Hab vorgestern mein TB bestellt. "Sind" lieferbar bei bike24.de Gestern die Mail, dass der Lieferant noch nicht geliefert hat..... Danke....

@Bumble: Ich bau gerade auch so B+ auf...


----------



## Imre (24. Juli 2015)

Ich liebe mein neues 6Fattie Fuse 














Geht ab wie Schnitzel. Habs jetzt auf Schlauchlos umgerüstet, bin mal gespannt. Nächstes Projekt wird glaub ich ein 29+ SSP Bike.


----------



## jake (24. Juli 2015)

http://www.mtb-check.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Cannondale-Bad-Habit-27.5-plus-600x400.jpg

http://mtbs.cz/media/2015/07/20/Cannondale16EoB2_cl.jpg

vllt ist ja für den ein oder anderen was dabei


----------



## Puhdaswarschwer (28. Juli 2015)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378133 Ich habe plus probiert. Leider ist der Reifen schlicht unfahrbar. Ist aber sicher auch ein spannender Ansatz mit Plus aus 26" 27.5" zu machen


Ich habs auch probiert und bei meinem Bike geht's echt gut. Viel mehr Traktion als vorher und bergab geht's auch wie nur was. Allerdings für meinen Fahrstil. Als ich mein Bike an einen Downhiller verlieh, um zu erfahren, was er von 26+ hält, sagte er nach ein paar Stunden, daß es ihm bergab nicht gefallen hätte, weil der Vorderreifen zu sehr walken würde. Am Hinterrad fand er den dickeren Reifen klasse, weil er damit die steilsten Geröllpassagen rauffahren konnte, ohne abzusteigen. Ist also nicht für jeden, eher für Old School Fahrer. Und er hatte zwei Snakebites.




Ich glaube, die Felgen auf deinem Liteville sind schlicht zu schmal für die Dirt Wizards.


----------



## Rommos (29. Juli 2015)

Hab meonen B+ Lrs mal in den SlimJim gesteckt (nur um zu sehen ob's passt, (noch) nicht gefahren)






Im Rahmen einwandfrei, Gabel nicht arg viel Luft...

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das passt. Heißt ja nicht umsonst "Slim Jim".


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2015)

Kommt aber besser als im Blackbuck.


----------



## Rommos (30. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kommt aber besser als im Blackbuck.



Na ja, der Eindruck kommt  großteils vom schlechten Bild/ der blöden Perspektive beim Blackbuck Bild.
Ich muss das erst mal richtig fotografieren, kommt im Blackbuck auch gut


----------



## Rommos (30. Juli 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das passt. Heißt ja nicht umsonst "Slim Jim".



Hier noch Details


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Na ja, der Eindruck kommt  großteils vom schlechten Bild/ der blöden Perspektive beim Blackbuck Bild.
> Ich muss das erst mal richtig fotografieren, kommt im Blackbuck auch gut


Jetzt ließt du aber meine Aussage wie eine Frau. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es im Blackbuck nicht gut kommt, sondern dass es im SJ besonders gut kommt.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hier noch Details


ich würde sie seitlich Rasieren, damit die Farbe dort bleibt wo sie momentan ist.


----------



## LockeTirol (9. August 2015)

Habe heute den Holger Mayr in Sölden getroffen. Der hatte B+ Conti X-King am Scott Genius Bike. Hatten ca. 2,8 Zoll. Da kommt also auch noch etwas...


----------



## BigJohn (9. August 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Habe heute den Holger Mayr in Sölden getroffen. Der hatte B+ Conti X-King am Scott Genius Bike. Hatten ca. 2,8 Zoll. Da kommt also auch noch etwas...



Also gibt doch endlich einen echten 2.4er X-King


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2015)

XC King.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (12. August 2015)

Alutech will wohl das Tofane für B+ "aufbohren". Würde schon gefallen, wenn 3" passen würden...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. August 2015)

Bist du sicher, das B+ mehr ist, als Nicht-Fisch-nicht-Fleisch? Ich war ja am Anfang sehr begeistert. Da hatte ich "nur" mein 29er Trailbike und das Fätty noch nicht.
Jetzt lüstet es mich nach mehr als 4.0er JJ, also eher up- als downgraden. Spaßfaktor-Anstieg immens. Und letztendlich entscheiden doch mehr die Beine, wie gut es _rauf _geht. Nicht der Reifen.


----------



## danchoize (12. August 2015)

Was meint die versammelte Mannschaft  hier zu 2.8er Reifen (VEE Trax Fatty) auf 30er (innen) Felgen. Zu schwammig? Kann aufgrund von 90 kg eh nicht super niedere drücke fahren. 
Ich muss mal Teile bestellen und kratze mir darüber den Kopf.


----------



## Holland (12. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, das B+ mehr ist, als Nicht-Fisch-nicht-Fleisch? Ich war ja am Anfang sehr begeistert. Da hatte ich "nur" mein 29er Trailbike und das Fätty noch nicht.
> Jetzt lüstet es mich nach mehr als 4.0er JJ, also eher up- als downgraden. Spaßfaktor-Anstieg immens. Und letztendlich entscheiden doch mehr die Beine, wie gut es _rauf _geht. Nicht der Reifen.



Weiss ich noch nicht, da noch nicht gefahren. Am Hardtail für mich keine Option. 
Am Fully (=29er Enduro) hingegen könnte das für mich schon mehr Sinn machen. Traktionszuwachs ohne Flummieffekt und viel mehrgewicht. Im Notfall ausreichend Optionen auch ohne gut sortierten Bikeladen mobil zu bleiben.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. August 2015)

Wahrscheinlich taugen die Nobby Nic Semifat eher als die Vee...wenn sie denn mal käuflich sind siehe JJ. Alternativ erinnere ich mich an den Bike-Artikel aus der vor...letzten Ausgabe, der Speci GC war da wohl noch ein Nümmerchen mehrmehrsemi.


----------



## Holland (12. August 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Was meint die versammelte Mannschaft  hier zu 2.8er Reifen (VEE Trax Fatty) auf 30er (innen) Felgen. Zu schwammig? Kann aufgrund von 90 kg eh nicht super niedere drücke fahren.
> Ich muss mal Teile bestellen und kratze mir darüber den Kopf.



Bin den Produkten dieses Herstellers skeptisch ggü aufgestellt. Was bringen 10mm mehr Breite, wenn die Pelle schlecht rollt und das Profil Käse ist? Dann lieber mit ner Apex Karkasse oder vergleichbarem.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (12. August 2015)

OK. Um eine verwertbare  Antwort zu bekommen streicht doch mal das Reifenprodukt aus der Frage. Wen ein NN2.8 oder ein XK 2.8 erhältlich wären würde ich eh einen davon bevorzugen. 
Die Frage galt eher der Auswahl der Felgenbreite, ob nun 30mm genug sind (Verhältnis Breite Reifen/Felge > als 2/1) ... Können auch gerne Erfahrungen mit den bereits verfügbaren Schlappen von WTB, Surly, Maxxis, Panaracer etc sein. Danke.


----------



## BigJohn (12. August 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> OK. Um eine verwertbare  Antwort zu bekommen streicht doch mal das Reifenprodukt aus der Frage. Wen ein NN2.8 oder ein XK 2.8 erhältlich wären würde ich eh einen davon bevorzugen.
> Die Frage galt eher der Auswahl der Felgenbreite, ob nun 30mm genug sind (Verhältnis Breite Reifen/Felge > als 2/1) ... Können auch gerne Erfahrungen mit den bereits verfügbaren Schlappen von WTB, Surly, Maxxis, Panaracer etc sein. Danke.


Wenn es die Maulweite ist, sehe ich das tendentiell unkritisch. Das Breitenverhältnis ist immernoch günstiger als bei einem "normalen" Reifen auf einer "normalen" Felge.


----------



## Rommos (12. August 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> OK. Um eine verwertbare  Antwort zu bekommen streicht doch mal das Reifenprodukt aus der Frage. Wen ein NN2.8 oder ein XK 2.8 erhältlich wären würde ich eh einen davon bevorzugen.
> Die Frage galt eher der Auswahl der Felgenbreite, ob nun 30mm genug sind (Verhältnis Breite Reifen/Felge > als 2/1) ... Können auch gerne Erfahrungen mit den bereits verfügbaren Schlappen von WTB, Surly, Maxxis, Panaracer etc sein. Danke.


Hab meine WTB 2.8er auch auf 30mm innen (Blunt35) - möchte die nicht auf breiteren Felgen fahren....

Und bis Schwalbe kommt, da vergeht noch Zeit....


----------



## Fatster (13. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, das B+ mehr ist, als Nicht-Fisch-nicht-Fleisch?



Lass dir von jemandem sagen, der so einen Laufradsatz *besitzt* *UND fährt:*	Es *ist* mehr, es ist sogar *viel mehr*! 




danchoize schrieb:


> OK. Um eine verwertbare  Antwort zu bekommen streicht doch mal das Reifenprodukt aus der Frage. Wen ein NN2.8 oder ein XK 2.8 erhältlich wären würde ich eh einen davon bevorzugen.
> Die Frage galt eher der Auswahl der Felgenbreite, ob nun 30mm genug sind (Verhältnis Breite Reifen/Felge > als 2/1) ... Können auch gerne Erfahrungen mit den bereits verfügbaren Schlappen von WTB, Surly, Maxxis, Panaracer etc sein. Danke.



Also aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, für mich, *MICH!*, funktioniert 2.8er Reifen und 30mm Maulweite GEIL! Ich fahr zwar auch "_fleisch_"ige 4.6er GROUND CONTROL sowie "_fisch_"ige 29+ KNARDS auf Hugo's, doch wenns mal über längere Strecken richtig, *richtig* schnell sein darf, dann greif ich zu meinem KONA mit den 2.8ern WTB Trailblazer. 
Ich fahre die TB auf Felgen mit 28,5mm Innenbreite und - Achtung, jetzt kommts! - es ist nicht die BREITE, die diese Kombi meiner Meinung nach so g*** funktionieren lässt sondern die HÖHE! 
Der Komfortgewinn zu "normalen" 29ern Reifen ist für mich schon deutlich ... und wenn ich damit bei nem Rennen pro Runde 2 oder 3 Sekunden langsamer bin - so what ... werd ich halt am Ende 193. und nicht 191. ... 

und @hierzu:


danchoize schrieb:


> ....  Kann aufgrund von 90 kg eh nicht super niedere drücke fahren.



Wie "niedrig" darf's / soll's denn sein? Ich bin da fast in der gleichen Liga wie Du und ich fahr im Gelände immer so +/- 1,0 bis 1,1 bar und wenn ich Bock auf ne Rollrunde am Neckar habe, dann 1,2 - 1,3 bar ... und bin "_glückselig_"


----------



## danchoize (13. August 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich fahre die TB auf Felgen mit 28,5mm Innenbreite und - Achtung, jetzt kommts! - es ist nicht die BREITE, die diese Kombi meiner Meinung nach so g*** funktionieren lässt sondern die HÖHE!


Als B+ oder 29+ Aufbau? 

Frage an mich selbst: Gibt's den TB überhaupt in 29?



Fatster schrieb:


> Wie "niedrig" darf's / soll's denn sein? Ich bin da fast in der gleichen Liga wie Du und ich fahr im Gelände immer so +/- 1,0 bis 1,1 bar und wenn ich Bock auf ne Rollrunde am Neckar habe, dann 1,2 - 1,3 bar ... und bin "_glückselig_"


Aus Mangel am breiten Material kann ich dir das garnicht so genau sagen. War eine Schätzung. 
Fahre am normalen 29er mit 2.2er Pneu und 23mm Innenweite in der Regel 1,7 bar vorne und 1,9 hinten (oder wenn ich zu faul bin den Prüfer ausm Rucksack zu holen 2bar an der Pumpe gemessen)


----------



## Fatster (13. August 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Als B+ oder 29+ Aufbau?
> 
> Frage an mich selbst: Gibt's den TB überhaupt in 29?
> 
> ...




ich spreche vom RECHTEN! .. dazu im Vergleich ein 29x2.25er ROCKET RON auf 23mm Carbonfelge links daneben.

Ganz links FISCH, 2. v.l. FLEISCH


----------



## Fatster (13. August 2015)

von der Seite siehst du den Unterschied im Volumen, der mMn den Unterschied macht, nicht die Breite


----------



## Imre (13. August 2015)

So ich hab für mein Fuse ein Gabel und Bremsenupdate in der Pipeline  Vorne darf zukünftig eine Manitou Magnum Pro ihren Dienst tun und gebremst wird mit SLX und 200/180 
Kann's kaum erwarten. War am WE damit in Sölden und hatte VIEL Spaß!


----------



## danchoize (7. September 2015)

danke @Fatster für die Ausführlichen Berichte.  

Noch eins wundert mich: warum braucht der TB die durchgehende Mittellinie wenn die halbe welt bei B+ über den grosseren Abdruck / Contact Patch / Latsch redet? 
Naja, aber wenn ihr sagt der rollt, wirds schon stimmen...

Der Neue Cotic Solaris hat hinten zwar mehr Durchgang hinten als früher, aber bei 2.4 XKIngs auf 23mm Felgen ist Schluss wenn man noch Platz für Dreck lassen will. 
Also werde ich über kurz oder lang mal B+ ins Auge fassen..


----------



## dragonjackson (22. September 2015)

Mal ne Frage - ich warte ja auch auf 
a) mehr Auswahl an B+ Reifen (wobei der NN interessant aussieht) und 
b) vertretbare Preise für breite 650 Felgen
Habe ich etwas übersehen? Gibt es da schon Empfehlungen für breite Felgen (ohne 100,-/Felge zu latzen)? 
Würde gerne einen preiswerten Umbau meines Cube 29" LTD auf B+ machen. Vom Platz her, müsste es passen.
Tipps oder Einwände?
(Irgendwie schwer auch im Forum/Netz was dazu zu finden, da bei B+ sofort die neu entwickelten Rahmen/Bikes kommen, bzw. dann die Fat Bikes. Hab wirklich nur den Umbau des 29" vor)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (22. September 2015)

Ach...stimmt...hier gabs ja auch ein B+ Thread...
Mein B+ - Aufbau für meine Frau ist fertig. Also kann ich den hier auch mal zeigen:


----------



## dragonjackson (22. September 2015)

Geiles Bike! Das RAW passt herrlich zu dem lila. Echt stimmig!
Wenn ich richtig sehe, sind das die Alexrims Supra 35?! Wo hast du die bestellt? (Und was hast du bezahlt? Sollen ja preislich in die richtige Richtung gehen)


----------



## Optimizer (22. September 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Geiles Bike! Das RAW passt herrlich zu dem lila. Echt stimmig!
> Wenn ich richtig sehe, sind das die Alexrims Supra 35?! Wo hast du die bestellt? (Und was hast du bezahlt? Sollen ja preislich in die richtige Richtung gehen)


Der Laufradsatz kam komplett von German-Lightness.


----------



## Holland (22. September 2015)

Ist das ein B(+)andit?
Wie breit sind die Pellen und was bleibt an Freiraum zu den Streben im Hinterbau?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## skaster (22. September 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Ist das ein B(+)andit?
> Wie breit sind die Pellen und was bleibt an Freiraum zu den Streben im Hinterbau?
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Steht doch im Fotoalbum, also das mit dem B+andit


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Ist das ein B(+)


Guckst du.  Leider kein B+


----------



## slowbeat (22. September 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


>


Obercooles Fakefoto. Der Lenker passt eh nicht durch.

Wichtigtuer!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Obercooles Fakefoto. Der Lenker passt eh nicht durch.
> Wichtigtuer!


Ich wär da vorsichtig... Der Opti hat gerade mit solchen Metall-Treppen viel Erfahrung


----------



## Bumble (22. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Obercooles Fakefoto. Der Lenker passt eh nicht durch.
> 
> Wichtigtuer!


Obercooles Kommentar du Ober-Checker, kennst wohl die einklappbaren Lenkerenden vom Opti noch nicht 

Alternativ legt er den Lenker aufs Geländer und rutscht runter, hatten wir alles schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2015)

...vom Opti seiner Chika...wenn schon, denn schön!


----------



## Optimizer (22. September 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Ist das ein B(+)andit?
> Wie breit sind die Pellen und was bleibt an Freiraum zu den Streben im Hinterbau?
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Die Pellen sind 74mm, also "fast" 3 Zoll, auf einer Felge mit 31mm Maulweite und 35mm Außenweite. An den Sitzstreben ist jeweils 5-6mm Platz, an den Kettenstreben 6-7mm Platz.



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Guckst du.  Leider kein B+



Versteh ich dich jetzt falsch? Ironie? Natürlich ist das B+



slowbeat schrieb:


> Obercooles Fakefoto. Der Lenker passt eh nicht durch.
> Wichtigtuer!



Du hast Recht, der Lenker passt nicht durch....aber drüber! Wenn man auf der Treppe ist, ist zwischen Lenker und Treppe ca. 20cm Platz. Nicht links und rechts vom Lenker, sondern unterm Lenker. Da ich alleine unterwegs war, bin ich sie allerdings nicht gefahren. Aber, ich denke, die ist fahrbar!

Edith: @Trail Surfer : Vergiss es, beim nochmal Drüberlesen hab ichs dann kapiert....


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2015)

Opti, ich meinte ihn bzw. das nach ihm benannte Trek-Bike. Das ist leider kein B+ wäre zu geil, ne..


----------



## skaster (22. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Guckst du.  Leider kein B+
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422210


@Holland hat der @anatol20 jetzt dafür gesorgt, dass ein Bike nach dir benannt ist, find ich


----------



## Holland (23. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> @Holland hat der @anatol20 jetzt dafür gesorgt, dass ein Bike nach dir benannt ist, find ich



Ich muss das mal meinem Anwalt wg der Markenrechte übergeben.
Warum die das so nennen, ist nicht klar. Keine Spur von Orange  und 10 Gänge zu viel.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Fatster (23. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Obercooles Fakefoto. Der Lenker passt eh nicht durch.
> 
> Wichtigtuer!




Hmmm ...  ... *Du* bietest Sachen zum Verkauf an, die Du offenbar nicht hast 

DT-Swiss EX 1501 LRS
SRAM X01 Schaltgruppe

Frag mich grad, WER hier der "Wichtigtuer" ist? 


Ach ja, und das der Opti das an diesem Tag *NICHT!!* gefahren ist, das steht übrigens hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/project-b-andit.758213/page-6#post-13250026


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (23. September 2015)

http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/frames/primal-275-1
Das fiel mir beim stöbern gerade auf. Interessant fand ich die Rahmen schon, wollte mir damals das Hornet aufbauen. 
Das Primal 27,5+ hat eine Freigabe für 150er Gabeln... Interessant wann es rauskommt!


----------



## cola4 (5. November 2015)

Wenn ich meine Kollegen frage, dann ist das Interesse an B+ nicht so gross. Gut die meisten haben gerade ein neues 27.5Zoll Bike gekauft. Was mich auch wundert,  das die Downhiller und Enduroracer, nicht schon umgestiegen sind. Was hat der B+ für Nachteile? 
Cola


----------



## Davedr (5. November 2015)

B+ ist nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.


----------



## zoomer (5. November 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> B+ ist nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.



Damit also mehrheitsfähig ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2015)

Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> B+ ist nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.


Das muss richtigerweise heißen: B+ ist nichts Halbes plus nichts Ganzes.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. November 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber B+ grundsätzlich verächtlich findest, dann ist das hier *NICHT* Dein Thread.





Davedr schrieb:


> B+ ist nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.



Du siehst also, dass du dich in der Threadtür geirrt hast.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2015)

Ich bin entschuldigt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. November 2015)

Du sowieso!


----------



## Puhdaswarschwer (6. November 2015)

cola4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Kollegen frage, dann ist das Interesse an B+ nicht so gross. Gut die meisten haben gerade ein neues 27.5Zoll Bike gekauft. Was mich auch wundert,  das die Downhiller und Enduroracer, nicht schon umgestiegen sind. Was hat der B+ für Nachteile?
> Cola


Die Nachteile habe ich für mich noch nicht herausgefunden, ich fahre 26+, 29+ und 26x4.6, aber ein Bekannter, der auf sehr hohem Niveau DH fährt, sagte, nachdem er mein 26+ gefahren ist, daß ihm die Reifen in bestimmten Situationen, sehr schnelle, enge Kurven und Anlieger, zu sehr walken würden. Bergauf viel besser, aber bergab nichts für ihn. Er fährt allerdings so radikal, das ist eine andere Liga. Zum normalen Mountainbiken sind dicke Reifen allerdings wesentlich besser als dünne. Dünn: unter 2.6" auf schmalen (< 40mm) Felgen. Man muß es ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (11. November 2015)

Für wen könnte B+ besser geeignet sein:
A) leichte Fahrer
B) schwere Fahrer
C) Fahrergewicht spielt keine Rolle, jedoch jemand der ein neues All-Mountain Bike sucht.
Gruss cola


----------



## Fatster (11. November 2015)

cola4 schrieb:


> Für wen könnte B+ besser geeignet sein:
> A) leichte Fahrer
> B) schwere Fahrer
> C) Fahrergewicht spielt keine Rolle, jedoch jemand der ein neues All-Mountain Bike sucht.
> Gruss cola



Fragst Du das "uns" oder dich selbst? ... und wenn ich jetzt ne falschen Antwort gebe, bekomm ich dann einen "ZONK"?


----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2015)

Leider die falsche Antwort. Richtig wären Tor 3 oder der grüne Umschlag gewesen


----------



## cola4 (12. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Leider die falsche Antwort. Richtig wären Tor 3 oder der grüne Umschlag gewesen


Hallo BigJohn. Was soll das mit dem Zonk. Die Frage ist, ob B+ eher für leichtere Fahrer Vorteile bring, oder mehr Vorteile wenn der Fahrer viel Gewicht hat?
Gruss cola


----------



## Fatster (12. November 2015)

cola4 schrieb:


> Hallo BigJohn. Was soll das mit dem Zonk. Die Frage ist, ob B+ eher für leichtere Fahrer Vorteile bring, oder mehr Vorteile wenn der Fahrer viel Gewicht hat?
> Gruss cola



Je schwerer, je besser!


----------



## exto (12. November 2015)

Ich fürchte, es war schon klar, was die Frage war. Wenn ich mal raten soll, würde ich sagen, dass der Zonk den eher fragwürdigen Sinn der Frage illustrieren sollte 

Ich stell mal die Gegenfrage: Welche Gummibärchen sind besser? Die roten, oder die gelben?


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Welche Gummibärchen sind besser? Die roten, oder die gelben?



Wer isst denn bitteschön die gelben Gummibären, sind fast so eklig wie die Weissen


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Je schwerer, je besser!


Würd ich jetzt "aus dem Bauch raus" (Achtung, wer entdeckt den Witz) auch sagen.
Schließlich erhöht sich ja die Hangabtriebskraft mit zunehmendem Gewicht.


----------



## Fatster (12. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt "aus dem Bauch raus" (Achtung, wer entdeckt den Witz) auch sagen.



ICH! ... ICH! *streck&fingerschnipp*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2015)

Surly Dirt Wizard 27,5 x 3,0":










Ich hoffe, zum Knard in 27,5" ist´s nicht mehr lang hin!?


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Surly Dirt Wizard 27,5 x 3,0":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich mich damit noch nicht so wirklich befasst habe:

Wo liegt denn so ein B+ Dirt Wizard 3.0 beim Gesamtdurchmesser im Vergleich mit z.b. Lou auf 80er Felge und 29Zoll Dirt Wizard 3.0 ?

Müsste doch eigentlich alles ohne Probleme in den Dude reinpassen, oder ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da ich mich damit noch nicht so wirklich befasst habe:
> 
> Wo liegt denn so ein B+ Dirt Wizard 3.0 beim Gesamtdurchmesser im Vergleich mit z.b. Lou auf 80er Felge und 29Zoll Dirt Wizard 3.0 ?
> 
> Müsste doch eigentlich alles ohne Probleme in den Dude reinpassen, oder ?



In den Dude passt das dicke. 
Mir fehlen bisher auch die direkten Vergleichsbilder zu den Fatbikepellen, aber man kann grob von einem Umfang wie 29x2,2" ausgehen, also irgendwo zwischen 26x3,8" und 4,5".
Da die Reifen mit etwas höherem Druck gefahren werden als Lou und Co., dürfte der BB Drop im Betrieb sehr ähnlich sein.

Der Dirt Wizard in 29" ist ferner ein ganz schwieriger Vergleichskandidat, weil er einer der, wenn nicht der kleinste der 29+ Vetreter ist. Hoffentlich ist er in B+ also besser gelungen.


----------



## exto (28. November 2015)

Wenn du im Dude Bud und Lou fahren kannst, geht auch 29+! Warum also Kompromisse machen? 

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das kein Schmuddelwetterprojekt sein soll, also braucht's auch keinen Dirt Wizzard.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Surly Dirt Wizard 27,5 x 3,0":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manno des ist so fies  Ich warte genau auf den Reifen in 26 Zoll 
Der 3.0er Knard geht bei Schnee garnet 
Bin heute wieder den 2.75 Dirt Wizzard gefahren und der ist einfach ein super Winterreifen (wenn man mal net Fati fährt)...und ein genitalgenialer Sommertrockenreifen.
Aber ich will ihn so dick wie den 3.0er Knard haben...und in 26 Zoll

G.


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Dirt Wizard in 29" ist ferner ein ganz schwieriger Vergleichskandidat, weil er einer der, wenn nicht der kleinste der 29+ Vetreter ist.



Ein unwürdiger 3.0er ? Schade....


exto schrieb:


> Wenn du im Dude Bud und Lou fahren kannst, geht auch 29+!



Die Frage is halt wie PLus das PLus ist 

Es geht um die Überlegung nen alternativen LRS für den Dude aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grottenmolch (28. November 2015)

Plus ist immer n Plus für die epischen Mehrtagestouren zur Eisdiele .....
Hier noch n B+ Update: neue Lyrik 160 Boost mit 3.0Bridger auf Hugo


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2015)

Wenn ein Bike um 26x4" herum entwickelt wurde, ist B+ definitiv das geeignetere Ticket, auch wenn Platz für 4,8" ist.
29+ bockt die meisten Fatbikes schon gehörig auf. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache und kommt auf den BB des Rahmens an.


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Bike um 26x4" herum entwickelt wurde, ist B+ definitiv das geeignetere Ticket, auch wenn Platz für 4,8" ist.
> 29+ bockt die meisten Fatbikes schon gehörig auf. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache und kommt auf den BB des Rahmens an.


Mir is der Dude auch mit 4.8er Pellen noch zu tief, ich setze im Vergleich zum Fatty ständig mit den Pedalen auf bei technischen Uphills....

Vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach nur auf ne 170er Kurbel wechseln, mal schaun.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. November 2015)

Wäre das _perfekte_ Rad nicht irgendwie auch langweilig?


----------



## Bumble (28. November 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wäre das _perfekte_ Rad nicht irgendwie auch langweilig?


Nööö, mir nicht, man kanns halt einfach noch mehr krachen lassen


----------



## exto (28. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich aber auch einfach nur auf ne 170er Kurbel wechseln, mal schaun.



170er sind für Dackel 

Wenn's hauptsächlich über Hardpack geht, kann ich mir nen Knard 29+ LRS gut im Dude vorstellen. Das dürfte die "plussigste" Variante sein. Tubeless mit so um die 0,7 bar oder weniger, da geht schon was!

Is natürlich nix für'n weichen Dreck!


----------



## Smart_Sam (8. Dezember 2015)

Fett und Halbfett 
 
Und nur halbfett


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig. Mein B+Laufrad ist in der Mache und darf dann spätestens zwischen den Feiertagen eingeweiht werden!


----------



## danchoize (21. Dezember 2015)

Meine B+ Jungfernfahrt. 




Fazit: ist nicht meins. 
Das Selfsteering fand ich extrem unangenehm. 
Und vielleicht lag es an meinen müden gliedern, aber so richtig von Fleck bin ich nicht gekommen. 
Ich geb Dem ganzen nochmal nen Versuch mit den Nobby Nics die heute gekommen sind aber ich vermute das wir keine Freunde  werden. 
Setup: 
DT XM 481 Felgen mit WTB Breakout vorne und Trailblazer hinten. 
0,55bar vorne und 0,7hinten


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Meine B+ Jungfernfahrt.
> Anhang anzeigen 446203
> Fazit: ist nicht meins.
> Das Selfsteering fand ich extrem unangenehm.
> ...



Nicht wissend, was Du wiegst, finde ich, dass dein Luftdruck sowohl vorne als auch hinten grenzwertig ist für B+. Auch wenn Du ein wirkliches Leichtgewicht sein solltest denke ich, mit 0,8 - 0,9 bar hast Du immer noch alle Vorteile (zumindest des TB hinten) von *B+* und die Fuhre wird einfach anders rollen. 
Das selfsteering des Breakout erklärt sich m.M.n. ebenfalls von selbst bei diesem Luftdruck. 

Und dass der TB bei richtigem Luftdruck eines definitiv *kann*, nämlich *rollen wie der Deibel*, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, denn den hatte ich vor meinen CHAOYANG Big Daddy's drauf. 
Auch Letztgenannter ist gestern mit demselben Luftdruck (v: 0,8, h: 0,9) gefluppt wie Sau  

Mach mehr Luft rein und fahr die WTB-Kombi nochmal!  ... der NN wird mit deinen niederen Drücken _mutmaßlich_ auch nicht besser rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (21. Dezember 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Meine B+ Jungfernfahrt.
> Anhang anzeigen 446203
> Fazit: ist nicht meins.
> Das Selfsteering fand ich extrem unangenehm.
> ...



Wow, das ist echt sehr wenig Druck.... Hast du die PaceStar NobbyNic in 2.8 von ActionSports? Bitte abmessen und informieren 

Das PYGA kommt schon sehr gut mit B+ 

Gruß
Roman

P.S. bin letztens auch mit zu wenig Druck unterwegs gewesen, dachte auch, dass ich nicht vom Fleck komm. Luft rein und es rennt


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wow, das ist echt sehr wenig Druck....
> 
> 
> Das PYGA kommt schon sehr gut mit B+
> ...



Hab ich vergessen:
JEPP, das Pyga sieht geil aus mit den etwas voluminöseren Pellen .. wäre ne Schande, das nicht nochmal mit etwas mehr Luft zu versuchen!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> 0,55bar vorne und 0,7hinten



Das würde ich auch als nicht fahrbar bezeichen. Zwischen 0.9 und 1.1 Bar sind ansich die normalen Drücke für 3.0er Reifen mit Procore.
Ohne Procore kanns ichs aber netmal sagen, weil da wäre ich mit so niedriegen Drücken net recht lang froh 
Und such dir als Vergleich einen schönen flachen wurzeligen Trail...und nimm wenigstens den 3.0er NN 

G.


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch als nicht fahrbar bezeichen. Zwischen 0.9 und 1.1 Bar sind ansich die normalen Drücke für 3.0er Reifen mit Procore.
> Ohne Procore kanns ichs aber netmal sagen, weil da wäre ich mit so niedriegen Drücken net recht lang froh
> Und such dir als Vergleich einen schönen flachen wurzeligen Trail...und nimm wenigstens den 3.0er NN
> 
> G.



... Felgenbreite kann man zwar nur raten, würde aufgrund der Optik aber auf irgendwo zwischen 30-35mm IW tippen ... da könnte ein "echter" 3.0er knapp werden


----------



## mw.dd (21. Dezember 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Felgenbreite kann man zwar nur raten



Die XM481 hat 30mm IW.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es eine Syntace W40 mit 33er Innenbreite ist, dann geht das mit 3.0 schon.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die XM481 hat 30mm IW.




Oh, war zu langsam und  hab schon wieder vergessen was oben stand  

G.


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die XM481 hat 30mm IW.



ups! dito


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde hier wird zu viel gelabert. Macht lieber mal anständige Bilder von euren Rädern (vielleicht wird der Thread dann interessanter für mich  Ich träume ja heimlich von 29+). Hier sind nämlich einige Plusser vertreten von denen ich gar nix wusste.

Das Pyga ist ein 29er-Rahmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (21. Dezember 2015)

Hier auch noch zur Info:

Im Übrigen kommen von Ryde die Trace in 35 & 42mm Innenweite im Februar 16.


----------



## danchoize (21. Dezember 2015)

Nochmal zurück auf das PYGA. Danke für eure tips. 3.0" reifen passen leider nicht. Weder Gabel noch Rahmen. (Auch am Solaris hinten ist bei 2.8er Schluss) deswegen die NN auch in 2,8" bestellt.


----------



## Rommos (21. Dezember 2015)

Bin auch gespannt was die Waage sagt...da ist Schwalbe ja oft sehr "tolerant"...


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Dezember 2015)

Wo hier von den Nobbies geredet wird, weiß jemand wo es den in Trailstar in 2,8 gibt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wo hier von den Nobbies geredet wird, weiß jemand wo es den in Trailstar in 2,8 gibt?


Noch nicht lieferbar. Die Pacestar sind die ersten. Trailstar soll im Laufe des Januar in den ersten Shops erhältlich sein.


----------



## exto (21. Dezember 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> ...Auch am Solaris hinten ist bei 2.8er Schluss...


Interessante Info. Hab schon länger drüber nachgedacht, meinen schönen Cotic Simple Rahmen mit B+ wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. Aber wenn ich schon im Durchmesser Kompromisse machen muss, dann nicht auch noch in der Breite. Aufgrund der Ausfallenden is aber im Simple n bisschen mehr Spielraum. Ich bräuchte halt mal jemanden, der mir seinen LRS für'n Paar Tage zum ausmessen ausleiht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (21. Dezember 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt was die Waage sagt...da ist Schwalbe ja oft sehr "tolerant"...


Die Waage sagt: 851g und 882g 
Schwankt also <5% um den angegeben Wert von 860g

Hab sie noch nicht aufgezogen, b2b Breite ist 166mm also vergleichbar mit WTB Trailblazer und Breakout


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Dezember 2015)

In der Bike oder war es MB haben sie den 2,8er mit 70mm gemessen.


----------



## danchoize (21. Dezember 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> In der Bike oder war es MB haben sie den 2,8er mit 70mm gemessen.


Ja, da darf die Industrie ja auch Korrekturlesen.


----------



## firevsh2o (24. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch als nicht fahrbar bezeichen. Zwischen 0.9 und 1.1 Bar sind ansich die normalen Drücke für 3.0er Reifen mit Procore.
> 
> G.



Welche maximale Innenbreite darf eine Felge für Procore eigentlich haben? Ich finde dazu nirgends Angaben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2015)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Welche maximale Innenbreite darf eine Felge für Procore eigentlich haben? Ich finde dazu nirgends Angaben.


Das wird von Schwalbe wirklich nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt! Einziges Indiz, das auf max. Felgenbreite hinweisen könnte: sie geben bei der Verwendung das Schwalbe Tubeless Tape an, das es bis max 29mm Breite gibt.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2015)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Welche maximale Innenbreite darf eine Felge für Procore eigentlich haben? Ich finde dazu nirgends Angaben.



Hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt und irgendwo hab ich mal was von 45mm gelesen.

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2015)

Aber nicht bei/von Schwalbe selbst.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei/von Schwalbe selbst.



War bei irgendeinem Test...ganz "offiziell" gestanden. 

G.


----------



## exto (24. Dezember 2015)

Also, 3" + Procore + 1,0 bar versteh ich nicht. Wo und wie fahrt ihr denn?

Ich als bekennender, durchaus risikobereiter Grobmotoriker komme mit 29x3,0" ganz ohne Procore mit knapp unter 1bar git zurecht. Bei etwas lässigerem Terrain bin ich eher so bei 0,7 vorn und 0,85 hinten unterwegs.


----------



## firevsh2o (25. Dezember 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Also, 3" + Procore + 1,0 bar versteh ich nicht. Wo und wie fahrt ihr denn?
> 
> Ich als bekennender, durchaus risikobereiter Grobmotoriker komme mit 29x3,0" ganz ohne Procore mit knapp unter 1bar git zurecht. Bei etwas lässigerem Terrain bin ich eher so bei 0,7 vorn und 0,85 hinten unterwegs.



Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass man bei B+ unbedingt Procore braucht. Das ganz sicher nicht. Mein Fatbike habe ich aber gerade bei 0.5 Bar mit einem Steinchen ziemlich beleidigt. Da möchte ich bei meinem eventuellen zukünftigen B-plusser zumindest die Option auf Procore haben.

Im Procore Test auf Twentynineinches wird übrigens eine Felgeninnenweite von 23-40 mm erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2015)

Bei B+ ist Procore ansich Pflicht, ohne geht garnet. Zumindest wenn man rasant und im MB Gelände unterwegs ist.
Je dicker der Reifen, desto mehr nützt einem Procore. Dummerweise gibts für Fättis nur Selbstbauversionen.

G.


----------



## danchoize (25. Dezember 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Die Waage sagt: 851g und 882g
> Schwankt also <5% um den angegeben Wert von 860g
> 
> Hab sie noch nicht aufgezogen, b2b Breite ist 166mm also vergleichbar mit WTB Trailblazer und Breakout


Nobby Nic 2,8
Aufgezogen: Karkasse 64mm / Stollen 68mm 
Felge DT 481 mit 30mm MW


----------



## exto (25. Dezember 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei B+ ist Procore ansich Pflicht, ohne geht garnet...



Aha!


----------



## BigJohn (25. Dezember 2015)

Wie konnten wir bisher überhaupt ohne Procore fahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie konnten wir bisher überhaupt ohne Procore fahren?



Wer fuhr vorher denn 3Zoll breite 800g Reifen? Normale 2.5er kann man auch ohne Procore sinnvoll fahren, früher und heute 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Aha!



Ist net jeder aus der Lüneburger Heide  

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Dezember 2015)

Bei unseren schnellen steinigen Trails ist "Procore" egal ob selbstgebaut oder selbstgekauft wirklich pflicht für richtiges Fahren mit passendem Luftdruck...
Bzw. würde ich nie wieder ohne fahren wollen

Einen 3 Zöller mit 1,5 - 1,8Bar fahren ist vollkommen Sinnfrei und geht am Konzept vorbei...
Soviel Druck braucht man allerdings um sorgenfrei (Snakebite oder Dellen in der Felge) unterwegs zu sein wenns mal richtig flott wird...

Für mich ists auch mitn Fatbike vollkommen sinnfrei hinten mit 0,7 oder 0,8 bar zu fahren nur weil man Angst hat, dass es einem die Felge zerdengelt...

"Runflat" und gut is


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Das Warten hat ein Ende. WTB i35 asym und Duro Miner 3.0 macht eine Stollenbreite von glatt 75mm und Karkassenbreite 71,2mm. Noch mit Latexschlauch. Geiler Scheizz.
Der Pascha muss natürlich auf dem Diwan Platz nehmen...


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2015)

Alle wollen fetter und du machst schmäler
Kauf dir halt ein B+ Bike wenn du das so geil findest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Ist fürs 29er Fully/"Trailbike", Whyte T129S. Muss "man" aber nicht kennen.


----------



## Holland (30. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende. WTB i35 asym und Duro Miner 3.0 macht eine Stollenbreite von glatt 75mm und Karkassenbreite 71,2mm. Noch mit Latexschlauch. Geiler Scheizz.
> Der Pascha muss natürlich auf dem Diwan Platz nehmen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 448532



Aussendurchmesser?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Aussendurchmesser?


Gemessen habe ich noch nicht, aber gegen das 29er Hinterrad mit Maxxis DHRII gehalten und schätze es einen halben Zentimeter weniger im Außerdurchmesser als jenes.


----------



## Riffer (30. Dezember 2015)

Die Reifen von Duro kannte ich noch nicht. Woher hast du den Miner? Wie ist die Gummimischung? Bisher haben alle breiteren Reifen durch die Mischung nicht den Grip wie ein Maxxis Supertacky oder Baron 2,5 BCC erreicht, vielleicht gibt es ja da mal Fortschritte. (Vanhelga liegt daheim für den kommenden Sommer)

Momentan hätte ich neben einer 29er-Idee auch Gusto auf ein Bucksaw mit 27,5+! Würde mir optisch und in Details auch technisch und ergonomisch besser taugen als das neue Horsethief/Pony Rustler.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Hi Riffer,
danke der Nachfrage. Der Reifen wurde bei ridewill.it bestellt und kostete 27 Euro plus 14 Euro Versand, also im Rahmen. Wiegt 836 Gramm und hat eine sich sehr geschmeidig anfühlende Karkasse. Es gefällt mir auch, dass die Seitenwände komplett schwarz sind und kein Dickgelber Schriftzug a la Maxxis oder anderes Hersteller-Blingbling. Die Gummimischung ist wohl 60a komplett. Was mich erst einmal nicht schreckt, da ich vom Fatbike die Erfahrung habe das es mehr ausmacht, wenn viel Reifen greifen kann. So z.B. fährt der Vanhelga über eine glitschig-feuchte Wurzel mit 10cm Durchmesser einfach drüber, während Maxxis MaxxTerra 2.3 Shorty zackbumm wegrutscht.
Von daher bin ich, wie gesagt, vorerst sehr entspannt aber auch gespannt, was da auf den technischen Sektionen auf mich zukommt. Da werde ich gerne drüber auf dem Laufenden halten!
Grüße und guten Rutsch.


----------



## Riffer (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde die Optik schon genial. Der Crux 27,5/3,25" schaut auch super aus.

Danke für die Infos! Der Preis ist im Gegensatz zu vielen Fatbikereifen sehr ok, und wenn die Mischung 60a ist, dann taugt das sicher mer für mein Anwendungsgebiet als der Surly-Compound beim Nate. Dort sind trotz der Auflagefläche bei technischen Passagen finde ich feuchte Wurzeln nicht sicher zu passieren - auf die Vanhelga bin ich da eh schon sehr gespannt.

Auf der News-Seite ist Chris Akrigg mit einem Mongoose Plus-HT sauber unterwegs...




 bzw.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/12/30/chris-akrigg-winterfahrt-auf-dem-plus-bike-video/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (31. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gemessen habe ich noch nicht, aber gegen das 29er Hinterrad mit Maxxis DHRII gehalten und schätze es einen halben Zentimeter weniger im Außerdurchmesser als jenes.



Ich weiss ja, dass Du durchaus der Präzision an sich gegenüber positiv gestimmt bist. Kannst Du den Durchmesser deswegen unter Anwendung eines Gliedermaßstabs oder ähnlicher Vorrichtung in einer metrischen Angabe übermitteln? 
Mich interressiert nämlich, wie weit das Tretlager bei B+ dem Boden näher kommt.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2015)

Der Radius, Abstand von Nabenmitte bis Oberkante Mittelstollen beträgt genau 36,5 cm.


----------



## Riffer (31. Dezember 2015)

Also im Vergleich zu einem Hans Dampf, den ein Kollege mal gemessen hat (Durchmesser 742mm, was genau dem Nate 4,0 entspricht), sind das im Radius 6mm, also senkt sich das Tretlager rund 5mm.


----------



## Holland (31. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Radius, Abstand von Nabenmitte bis Oberkante Mittelstollen beträgt genau 36,5 cm.



Thänx!


----------



## Holland (31. Dezember 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Also im Vergleich zu einem Hans Dampf, den ein Kollege mal gemessen hat (Durchmesser 742mm, was genau dem Nate 4,0 entspricht), sind das im Radius 6mm, also senkt sich das Tretlager rund 5mm.



Dazu noch ein paar Milimeter, weil der breite Reifen stärker nachgibt, als der Schmal Hans.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2015)

Wer die Option/Interesse hat, auf Einfach-Antrieb umzubauen, kann natürlich wieder etwas schinden. Zwischen dem großen 36er Kettenblatt und einem 28er zum Beispiel müsste locker ein ganzer Zentimeter Unterschied sein.
Ich hatte das Tretlager auch durch eine längere Gabel angehoben (DT Swiss OPM O.L.), die ich aber auch wollte um später (also: jetzt) problemlos und bei jedem Wetter (Stichwort "Matsch und verbleibende Reifenfreiheit) B+ mit mind. 3,0 Zoll Reifen fahren zu können.


----------



## Riffer (31. Dezember 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein paar Milimeter, weil der breite Reifen stärker nachgibt, als der Schmal Hans.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Natürlich nominell, den Sag eines Reifen habe ich nicht gemessen und der war auch nicht gefragt.
Guten Start ins neue Jahr wünsche ich allseits!!!


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Januar 2016)

@Rommos: Nach dem Faux-pas mit dem Titan-E-Tandem bin ich so frei und mache dich mal auf dieses Schmuckstück aufmerksam.
Gleiches gilt für den @exto.

Ziemlich geil, auch wenn's mir als 29+ noch besser gefallen würde.






Sklar Bikes.

Ach, und eine weitere Quelle für einen Bullmoose für die @fatbikepeg steckt auch noch in diesem Beitrag...


----------



## exto (4. Januar 2016)

Alter!

Aaaaalter!!!


----------



## exto (4. Januar 2016)

Auch wenn's jetzt OT wird:

Ich such schon seit einiger Zeit nach einer Idee für ein Everyday-Bike für meine Süße.

Jetzt hab ich's:

Das da oben mit 29" Super Moto, Holzfendern, Alfine Di und Gates


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. Januar 2016)

Everyday dann im Sinne von jeden Tag ein neues, wenn das alte verschwunden ist?


----------



## exto (5. Januar 2016)

Heh!

Wenn du in einer beschaulichen, ostwestfälischen Kleinstadt lebst, kann das Leben manchmal ein bisschen "überschaubar" aussehen.
Das Gute ist allerdings, dass man hier auch ein wirklich schönes Rad länger besitzen darf 

Genau EIN geklautes Rad in 25 Jahren Fahrradfimmel sind dafür ein guter Beleg


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mein Fanes auch mal zum B+ Aufgerüstet 




 

 

 

 



Mit Specialized Purgatory 27,5x3,0


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2016)

Wie breit baut denn der Reifen das er in den Faneshinterbau paßt ?????


G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2016)

Bei meinen Felgen mit 25mm Innenbreite komme ich an der breitesten Stelle der Reifen ( Stollen ) auf etwa 71mm.
Damit habe ich an der Kettenstrebe auf jeder Seite noch ca. 2 - 3 mm Platz.


----------



## zoomer (8. Januar 2016)

Im Allgäu, wo Alle immer schön kehren, passt dass ....


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2016)

Ah dann bauen sie recht schmal. Ein 2.75er Dirt Wizzard baut auf 25mm Maulweite auch 69-70mm.
Hat mich jetzt nämlich überrascht, weil 3.0er in der Regel um die 76-78mm haben. Aber schön des ein so breiter Reifen ins Rad paßt 

G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2016)

Der 2,8er WTB den ich vorher Probiert habe hatte nur 62mm Breite


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2016)

Oh mei...aber mit 70mm läßt sich schoh was anfangen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei...aber mit 70mm läßt sich schoh was anfangen
> 
> G.



Das hoffe ich doch , wird aber vom Gripp her bestimmt nicht an meine 4,8er am Fatty ran kommen


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch , wird aber vom Gripp her bestimmt nicht an meine 4,8er am Fatty ran kommen


Ausreichend wird er aber allemal sein.


----------



## StephanHo (8. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Fanes auch mal zum B+ Aufgerüstet



Ist das eine 34er Fox?
Baujahr?


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2016)

StephanHo schrieb:


> Ist das eine 34er Fox?
> Baujahr?



Nein ne 36er mit 180mm Federweg von 2015


----------



## haekel72 (11. Januar 2016)

Hi, sorry habe hier nichts gefunden, bekomme einen b+ LRS aber passt leider nicht in meinen Rahmen (Trailbanger team 27,5), kann ich auch einen 2,5 Reifen aufziehen auf die Felge (hat 32mm Außen)? Denke schon und bitte nicht hauen^^


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Januar 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, sorry habe hier nichts gefunden, bekomme einen b+ LRS aber passt leider nicht in meinen Rahmen (Trailbanger team 27,5), kann ich auch einen 2,5 Reifen aufziehen auf die Felge (hat 32mm Außen)? Denke schon und bitte nicht hauen^^



Wir hauen nicht , wir lästern nur gern 

Ne , ne das passt schon.

Meine Felge hat außen 30mm und da würde ein 2,5er gut passen , also wird er bei 32mm auch noch gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (11. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wir hauen nicht , wir lästern nur gern
> 
> Ne , ne das passt schon.
> 
> Meine Felge hat außen 30mm und da würde ein 2,5er gut passen , also wird er bei 32mm auch noch gehen


Hihi, na dann ^^ Merci Dir


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Januar 2016)

Ich packe das mal in diesen Faden, weil es B+ ja auch betrifft. Außerdem ist's mein Heimatbereich hier im Forum.  
Und zwar hatte ich die Gelegenheit, verschiedene Felgenbreiten zu testen und meine Eindrücke bzw. die durch den Vergleich gewonnenen Erkenntnisse festzuhalten.

Wen es interessiert, der klickt hier: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2016/01/07/praxisvergleich-felgenbreiten-im-plusformat/


----------



## downi (18. Januar 2016)

Habe die WTB TB mal auf ne Günstigfelge von cnc gezogen. 50 mm Außenbreite und 45 mm Innenweite. Der TB misst 71.5 mm Breite, wobei die Stollen nicht so breit sind, ca. 60 mm. Sieht komisch aus ... bisher waren die Stollen bei meinen Reifen immer breiter als die Karkasse. Aber voluminös sind sie


----------



## Rommos (18. Januar 2016)

Hi, kannst du bitte ein Bild machen, das die Kontur des Reifens zeigt?

Danke und Gruß
Roman


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mal ne etwas ungewöhnliche Frage:

Ist jemand bereit, sein B+ Laufrad incl. Reifen zum Ausprobieren zu verschicken? (Am liebsten mit ner breiten Felge, wie im Post von @downi) Ich würd natürlich den Versand übernehmen.

Auch schön wär natürlich jemand aus nem etwa 75 km-Umkreis von Bad Oeynhausen. Dann könnte ich mal mit meinem Rahmen und nem Bierchen vorbei kommen.


----------



## Fatster (19. Januar 2016)

downi schrieb:


> Habe die WTB TB mal auf ne Günstigfelge von cnc gezogen. 50 mm Außenbreite und 45 mm Innenweite. Der TB misst 71.5 mm Breite, wobei die Stollen nicht so breit sind, ca. 60 mm. Sieht komisch aus ... bisher waren die Stollen bei meinen Reifen immer breiter als die Karkasse. Aber voluminös sind sie



Hi @downi ,
wenn Du die Laufräder mal gefahren bist, schreib doch bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht hier in diesen Fred. Insbesondere interessieren mich die Felgen, mit denen ich auch schon geliebäugelt hab. Ehrlicherweise muss ich jedoch sagen, dass mich mein Bauchgefühl bisher vom Kauf abgehalten hat. Aber vielleicht ist "günstig" ja gar nicht so schlecht, wie ich das befürchte  

Ach ja:
Optik - auch mit den TB - ist sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Fatster (19. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Fanes auch mal zum B+ Aufgerüstet
> 
> Mit Specialized Purgatory 27,5x3,0


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Januar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


>



Keine Angst Rainer , Deinen TB hab ich hinten noch drin , da war mir der Purgatory doch etwas zu Breit 
Aber vorne paßt der griffigere Purgatory rein 

Schau mer mal wie er sich macht  
Die TB sind bei trockenen Verhältnissen jedenfalls sehr griffig .


----------



## Fatster (19. Januar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Keine Angst Rainer , Deinen TB hab ich hinten noch drin , da war mir der Purgatory doch etwas zu Breit
> Aber vorne paßt der griffigere Purgatory rein
> 
> Schau mer mal wie er sich macht
> Die TB sind bei trockenen Verhältnissen jedenfalls sehr griffig .


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2016)

(Quelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (20. Januar 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hi, kannst du bitte ein Bild machen, das die Kontur des Reifens zeigt?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Roman


Ich habe den WTB mal gegen einen Maxxis Ardent 2.4 29er ggü. gestellt. 



Die Stollen sind nicht wesentlich breiter!


----------



## downi (20. Januar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hi @downi ,
> wenn Du die Laufräder mal gefahren bist, schreib doch bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht hier in diesen Fred. Insbesondere interessieren mich die Felgen, mit denen ich auch schon geliebäugelt hab. Ehrlicherweise muss ich jedoch sagen, dass mich mein Bauchgefühl bisher vom Kauf abgehalten hat. Aber vielleicht ist "günstig" ja gar nicht so schlecht, wie ich das befürchte
> 
> Ach ja:
> Optik - auch mit den TB - ist sehr sehr geil!


Ich muss zugeben, ich bin glaube ich kaum der Richtige, um wirklich eine Aussage treffen zu können. Für mich ist das nur ein Hobby. Da gibt es wesentlich erfahrenere und professionellere Personen hier! 
Kurz zum Preis: Ich habe 261 Euro inkl. Montage mit Novatec-Naben für den LRS bezahlt. Ob die lange halten ist mir für den Preis fast egal. Falls nicht kommen bessere Felgen drauf. Ich probier es erstmal so.


----------



## Holland (20. Januar 2016)

downi schrieb:


> Ich habe den WTB mal gegen einen Maxxis Ardent 2.4 29er ggü. gestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Stollen sind nicht wesentlich breiter!



Deswegen passt der ja auch in viele 29er Rahmen. Vermutlich kein Traktionsvorteil für den schmalen B+ hierdurch. Die Karkasse ist schon etwas breiter weshalb weniger Luftdruck drin sein dürfte. Die eckige Form, macht die sich beim Lenken bzw. Kurven bemerkbar? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er zum abrupten Wegschmieren neigt.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## blaubaer (21. Januar 2016)

ach hier gibt es ja auch einen B+ "fred", schön, hab ja seit Sept.'15 schon einiges gefahren. Gerade frisch montiert, den WTB Bridger 3.0. da der Chronicle hinten doch etwas mühe hatte mit der JahresZeit und Untergrund hier, Felsig, Nass und Matschig mag er nicht so. Der trockene Nov-Dez. hingegen war genial zu fahren mit dem Chronicle. Vorne noch immer mein lieblings Reifen der Speci Purgatory. 

Auf den GroundControll & Fat B Nimble gehe ich nicht genauer ein, das kann man hier nachlesen


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Februar 2016)

War nix


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Februar 2016)

Hab in mein Dad auch mal einen geliehenen Satz mit Trailblazern reingehängt. Platz ist da mehr als genug. Eine Runde über den Parkplatz war auch recht vielversprechend. Was mir allerdings gar nicht gefallen hat, das war das deutliche Übergewicht. Ich denke wenn ich mir so etwas mal anschaffe, dann mit richtig leichtem Laufradsatz und mit Rocket Rons.


----------



## downi (8. Februar 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hab in mein Dad auch mal einen geliehenen Satz mit Trailblazern reingehängt. Platz ist da mehr als genug. Eine Runde über den Parkplatz war auch recht vielversprechend. Was mir allerdings gar nicht gefallen hat, das war das deutliche Übergewicht. Ich denke wenn ich mir so etwas mal anschaffe, dann mit richtig leichtem Laufradsatz und mit Rocket Rons.


Mir persönlich gefallen dünne Stahlrahmen mit den midfat-Reifen mega! Da wäre mir das Gewicht "fast" egal! Ich bau mir mir ja sowas auch auf, und da ich immer an den 90kg kratze ist Leichtbau für mich sowieso nur am Rand interessant! 
Bei mir muss es halten! Das haben doch früher die BMX auch, und die waren auch nicht leicht, da muss man halt mal mit Kraft arbeiten für die tollen Tricks. Hauptsache es bricht mir nicht unter den Füßen wech. Und da war einiges dabei, Gabeln, Pedale, einige Zähne die am Vorbau gelandet sind usw. Lieber stabil.


----------



## F R I T Z (8. Februar 2016)

LockeTirol !
Ein wirklich schönes Rädchen.
Könntest du bitte Bilder zum Freigang des Reifens zur Sitz- und Kettenstrebe machen, oder einfach die jeweiligen Rahmen-Innenmaße messen.

Dank und Gruß
F R I T Z


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Februar 2016)

Bilder habe ich keine gemacht und der LRS nicht mehr verfügbar. Waren aber rundherum ca. 10mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (8. Februar 2016)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte Bilder zum Freigang des Reifens zur Sitz- und Kettenstrebe machen, oder einfach die jeweiligen Rahmen-Innenmaße messen.


Hier sind noch Bilder von einem Dad mit Trailblazer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/samm...atible-fs-und-ht-rahmen.771668/#post-13292899


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht macht er ja hier ne bessere Figur:





Außerdem noch der Speedster in 2.8" und ein komplett neuer B+ Reifen


----------



## CaseOnline (9. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht er ja hier ne bessere Figur:



@BigJohn, was ist den das für einer??? Wann, wo, wie? Mein Chuppa ist bald abgefahren...


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2016)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> @BigJohn, was ist den das für einer??? Wann, wo, wie? Mein Chuppa ist bald abgefahren...


Das ist der Vee Bulldozer. In 26"x4.7" hat er "mixed Reviews" erhalten, daher die hoffentliche bessere Figur. So wie ich das verstehe, ist er schon auf dem Markt. Auf der Insel wird schon in etlichen Shops angeboten zB http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/vee-tire-co-bulldozer-29-x-325-10144-p.asp
Dieser französische Shop, bei dem die Leute hier aus dem Forum gern ihre Vees holen, hat ihn glaub ich noch nicht.
Der Reifen ist übrigens mit 1040g angegeben...


----------



## CaseOnline (9. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist der Vee Bulldozer. In 26"x4.7" hat er "mixed Reviews" erhalten, daher die hoffentliche bessere Figur. So wie ich das verstehe, ist er schon auf dem Markt. Auf der Insel wird schon in etlichen Shops angeboten zB http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/vee-tire-co-bulldozer-29-x-325-10144-p.asp
> Dieser französische Shop, bei dem die Leute hier aus dem Forum gern ihre Vees holen, hat ihn glaub ich noch nicht.
> Der Reifen ist übrigens mit 1040g angegeben...



Leider findet sich noch keine Info im Netz, wie breit der Reifen wirklich baut...


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Februar 2016)

Bisher nur im On One-Thread gezeigt... Hier der Umbau meines Fattys auf B+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (10. Februar 2016)

das gefällt aber sehr gut im gesamtpaket


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2016)

Ich packe das mal hier rein, werd's aber auch noch einmal im allgemeinen Reifenthread posten:











Die Kombination: Salsa Bucksaw mit Bontrager Hodag 27.5"*3.8" auf WTB Scraper i45 Felgen.

Die Reifengeometrie sieht überraschend brauchbar aus, mir selbst war auf der Krampe die Kombi Chupacabra auf i35 schon etwas suspekt...da wurden mir die glatten Reifenflanken zu sehr nach gebogen und standen weiter raus als die Außenstollen.


----------



## Riffer (10. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich packe das mal hier rein, werd's aber auch noch einmal im allgemeinen Reifenthread posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suspekt ist mir das Rosa an dem schönen blauen Rahmen.  Aber davon abgesehen finde ich es nicht nett, mir solche Sachen ins Hirn  zu setzen. Das arbeitet und will dann irgendwann umgesetzt werden. 

Hm, aber ohne Lefty oder Magnum wird das vorne eh nicht gehen, also mit der Bluto wird es vermutlich zu eng, oder?  Naja, mit Hodag fange ich sowieso nichts an, und mal schauen, ob sich mit 27,5x3,0" etwas mal ergibt...


----------



## Duke_do (10. Februar 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Suspekt ist mir das Rosa an dem schönen blauen Rahmen.  Aber davon abgesehen finde ich es nicht nett, mir solche Sachen ins Hirn  zu setzen. Das arbeitet und will dann irgendwann umgesetzt werden.
> 
> Hm, aber ohne Lefty oder Magnum wird das vorne eh nicht gehen, also mit der Bluto wird es vermutlich zu eng, oder?  Naja, mit Hodag fange ich sowieso nichts an, und mal schauen, ob sich mit 27,5x3,0" etwas mal ergibt...



Das mit dem rosa pink Mix hat mir auch die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen. Aber über Geschmack kann man ja nicht streiten.

Aber ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass das bei der Bluto passt. Ein Lou geht ja auch rein. Der ist fast auf 29+ Format.

Man hat ja jetzt einen Reifen zum messen, kannst uns ja mal den Durchmesser / Radius geben, dann kann man mal mit der Bluto vergleichen.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Riffer (10. Februar 2016)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Das mit dem rosa pink Mix hat mir auch die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen. Aber über Geschmack kann man ja nicht streiten.
> 
> Aber ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass das bei der Bluto passt. Ein Lou geht ja auch rein. Der ist fast auf 29+ Format.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn das Bild des Bucksaw sehr bunt ist und so zum Avatar passen könnte: gehört das dir @Fabeymer? Ich hatte angenommen, es ist ein Webfund. Aber falls es dein Bucksaw ist, bitte den Außendurchmesser des Hodag zur Kenntnis bringen, das wäre interessant.

Stimmt, dass ein Lou reinpasst. Der Hodag 27,5x3,8" ist ja auch irgendwie schon wie 29+, und du hast Recht, denn das Farley 9 2016 hat die Bluto und den Hodag 27,5!


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Bild des Bucksaw sehr bunt ist und so zum Avatar passen könnte: gehört das dir
> 
> @Fabeymer? Ich hatte angenommen, es ist ein Webfund. Aber falls es dein Bucksaw ist, bitte den Außendurchmesser des Hodag zur Kenntnis bringen, das wäre interessant.



Muss dich leider enttäuschen, ist ein Webfund. Gebe ich das nächste Mal mit an, dann spart sich der eine oder andere die für eine Nachfrage erforderliche Schreibarbeit. 
Die Farbassoziation finde ich allerdings , herzlichen Dank dafür! 


Aber das hier finde ich dann doch schon fast ein wenig frech:



Riffer schrieb:


> Aber davon abgesehen finde ich es nicht nett, mir solche Sachen ins Hirn  zu setzen.



Da durchforstet man sämtliche Quellen und der erste Gedanken ist der, die hiesige Gemeinde mit Informationen zu versorgen und dann kommt sowas. Pffft!


----------



## Riffer (10. Februar 2016)

Ein bisschen frech schadet nicht! 

In Wahrheit ist es ja mein interner Wahnsinn, und ich denke grade eher an eine andere Baustelle - das Bucksaw erfreut mich so, wie es ist!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Aber falls es dein Bucksaw ist, bitte den Außendurchmesser des Hodag zur Kenntnis bringen, das wäre interessant.


Die Maße sind jetzt hier zu finden.


----------



## Fatpak (11. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich packe das mal hier rein, werd's aber auch noch einmal im allgemeinen Reifenthread posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann jemand erkennen was das für Felgen sind?  
sabber


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2016)

WTB Scraper, vermutlich i45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (11. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> WTB Scraper, vermutlich i45



Vermutlich!


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> WTB Scraper, vermutlich i45


 


Fatster schrieb:


> Vermutlich!



Ich darf mit den wilden Gerüchten aufräumen: Es sind WTB Scraper i45.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2016)

Bin ich zu sparsam mit den Smileys umgegangen??


----------



## Fatster (11. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich darf mit den wilden Gerüchten aufräumen: Es sind WTB Scraper i45.



YES! STRIKE!  ... ich wusste, dass ich mich auf meine neue Brille verlassen kann


----------



## Riffer (11. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich es nicht gelesen hätte, ich hätte es nicht geglaubt...


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hab´s immer gewusst: Der Name Ulf wird wieder salonfähig.





(Rawland Ulv)


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Februar 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht gelesen hätte, ich hätte es nicht geglaubt...



Und ich musste es sogar zweimal schreiben, um es glauben zu können! 

Ist aber auch selbst hier selten, dass jemand beim Stellen seiner Frage gleich schon die Antwort mitzitiert.


----------



## Fatpak (11. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> WTB Scraper, vermutlich i45



Danke


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2016)

Mal ne etwas andere Interpretation. Ich finde das hat Potential, besonders da die UVP unter 1000€ liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. Februar 2016)

das finde ich allerdings auch vor allem weil ich für den zweck gar nicht sooo viel ändern wollen würde


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2016)

Bis auf die orangen Teile,gar nicht übel!


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Februar 2016)

Das kleine Marin fand ich auch ganz nett,  aber das Pine Mountain 2 gefällt mir noch besser    und hat für den aufgerufenen Preis ne ordentliche Ausstattung.  Nächste Woche teste ich mal so eins


----------



## downi (15. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mal ne etwas andere Interpretation. Ich finde das hat Potential, besonders da die UVP unter 1000€ liegt.


Und? Wo gibts das? Ich meine lieferbar und nicht auf Vorbestellung in einem englischen Bike-Shop! Sollte schon im November kommen! Gibt immer noch keine genauen Angaben zu den verbauten Reifen usw. 
Naja, so wirds kein Kult Marin!


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Februar 2016)

Das Pine mountain bekommt man noch sehr gut,  einfach die deutschen Händler anrufen in deiner Gegend.  Ich hatte mit dem PM2 etwas mehr Arbeit,  das ist sehr stark ausverkauft.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Februar 2016)

downi schrieb:


> Und? Wo gibts das? Ich meine lieferbar und nicht auf Vorbestellung in einem englischen Bike-Shop! Sollte schon im November kommen! Gibt immer noch keine genauen Angaben zu den verbauten Reifen usw.
> Naja, so wirds kein Kult Marin!


http://www.marinbikes.com/de/bikes/description/2016-pine-mountain-12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (15. Februar 2016)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Das Pine mountain bekommt man noch sehr gut,  einfach die deutschen Händler anrufen in deiner Gegend.  Ich hatte mit dem PM2 etwas mehr Arbeit,  das ist sehr stark ausverkauft.


Ok, also online habe ich es noch nicht gefunden! Ich rufe dann mal die Händler an. Oder besser noch ein Fax


Downhillfaller schrieb:


> http://www.marinbikes.com/de/bikes/description/2016-pine-mountain-12


Yo, danke, funktioniert in meinem Browser nicht die Dealer Suche. Muss ich morgen mal auf der Arbeit mit dem Internet Explorer versuchen. Aber online gibt es die Teile in Germany nicht, sehe ich doch richtig, oder? Ich habe zumindest keine Angebote gefunden! Nix - nada!


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich auch gedacht,  dann hab ich telefoniert und alle können es besorgen oder hatten das PM1 sogar da.  Ich hab nur 4 angerufen im PLZ 3 Raum und schon hatte ich das letzte PM2 . Und auch noch günstiger bekommen. 
Ruf einfach an,  auf der HP der Händler ist fast nix zu finden von Marin, trotzdem haben die was da oder können was ordern


----------



## exto (15. Februar 2016)

Oh, Dirk! Sag bloß, du wirst jetzt auch langsam Fat !?


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Februar 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Oh, Dirk! Sag bloß, du wirst jetzt auch langsam Fat !?


Jo Axel, aber nur HalbFat


----------



## Vighor (16. Februar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bis auf die orangen Teile,gar nicht übel!


Oranje ftw


----------



## Fatster (16. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mal ne etwas andere Interpretation. Ich finde das hat Potential, besonders da die UVP unter 1000€ liegt.



... und ein *geraaaades* Sitzrohr hat!  Reifen sehen übrigens verdächtig nach CHAOYANG BIG DADDYs bzw. FAT B NIMBLE aus - haben ja dasselbe Profil.


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Februar 2016)

Kenda Havok 27,5x2,8" steht in der Beschreibung


----------



## Fatster (16. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... und ein *geraaaades* Sitzrohr hat!  Reifen sehen übrigens verdächtig nach CHAOYANG BIG DADDYs bzw. FAT B NIMBLE aus - haben ja dasselbe Profil ..... _*oder natürlich ein KENDA HAVOC ... *_wenngleich der aber mal sowas von anders aussieht  .


----------



## Fatster (16. Februar 2016)

... es könnten aber auch VEE TIRE TRAX FATTYs sein, denen man auf dem ersten Bild mittels Photoshop die Beschriftung entzogen hat ... aber eigentlich ist's auch sch***eg**!   Das Bike hat was und schließlich kauft man(n) ja das Rad und nicht die Reifen, odda?


----------



## digi-foto.at (20. Februar 2016)

Hi, so mein warten hatte gestern endlich ein Ende und ich konnte mir mein neues Gerät abholen.
Orbea Loki 27+ H-LTD ist nun mein neuer Untersatz.

Heute gings dann gleich mal auf meine Hausrunde, und auch wenn der letzte Ride schon etwas her ist, (hab mein letztes Rad schon Ende November verkauft und seit dem gewartet  ) ists doch eine "leichte" Umstellung von einem 29" Carbon XC-Hardtail auf den blauen Flitzer..
Aber meine Befürchtungen das sich das ganze sehr zäh pedaliert wenns mal etwas auf guten Forstwegen oder Asphalt dahin geht blieb eigentlich unerfüllt.
Der Grip ist echt faszinierend, nicht mal auf Schnee bergauf dreht das Hinterrad durch, gut ich beschwere es auch ordentlich .

Naja da müssen noch ein paar km runter, aber der erste Eindruck ist schon echt genial.

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2016)

Was sind denn das für Felgen? Und weißt du die Maulweite?

G.


----------



## Schnipp (20. Februar 2016)

Die Homepage sagt 40c:
http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/loki-27+-h10/


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2016)

Hmmh...was immer das auch ist. Des WWW gibt über die Laufräder auch net wirklich was her.

G.


----------



## digi-foto.at (20. Februar 2016)

Auf meine Nachfrage diesbezüglich beim Händler meinte der ..."macht Orbea selber..."
Maulweite weis ich leider nicht exakt.. kann dir aber gerne mal außen hinmessen wenn's wäre..

lg
Kurt


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2016)

Sehr schönes Gerät! Und entgegen des momentanen Trends sogar mit Umwerfer um mit den dicken Schlappen steilste Rampen zu erklimmen und im Flachen trotzdem flott voranzukommen.

Sind die Felgen vielleicht Alex MD-40? Müsste man mal neben ein Norco Torrent stellen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2016)

Außen sagt immer net echt viel, aber danke 

G.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Außen sagt immer net echt viel, aber danke
> 
> G.



Naja, bei 40mm außen werden es wohl um die 34mm IW sein. Auf den Millimeter kommt es bei der Breite nun wirklich nicht mehr an


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Naja, bei 40mm außen werden es wohl um die 34mm IW sein. Auf den Millimeter kommt es bei der Breite nun wirklich nicht mehr an


Ich würde das genaue Gegenteil behaupten


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich würde das genaue Gegenteil behaupten


Außen 34 und innen 40 
Wie soll das denn gehn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Naja, bei 40mm außen werden es wohl um die 34mm IW sein. Auf den Millimeter kommt es bei der Breite nun wirklich nicht mehr an



Es kommt natürlich auf jeden mm an 
Ne Hugo hat zB. 52 außen und 50 innen und zwischen 2 und 6mm weniger sind dann doch schoh Welten.

Aber die Außenbreite wäre dennoch interessant, vielleicht hat sie ja 45 außen, dann wären die 40 im Artikelname evtl die Maulweite.
Bei den WTB Plusfelgen wird ja auch die Maulweite im Namen verwendet.

G.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Außen 34 und innen 40
> Wie soll das denn gehn ?


Hey, das stammt nicht von mir


----------



## Fatster (21. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hey, dass stammt nicht von mir



  ... da hat @Bumble aber mal wieder richtig einen rausgehauen, wa?


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es kommt natürlich auf jeden mm an
> Ne Hugo hat zB. 52 außen und 50 innen und zwischen 2 und 6mm weniger sind dann doch schoh Welten.
> 
> Aber die Außenbreite wäre dennoch interessant, vielleicht hat sie ja 45 außen, dann wären die 40 im Artikelname evtl die Maulweite.
> ...



Kein Problem werd ich dir heute Abend mal messen und posten..

lg
Kurt


----------



## danchoize (22. Februar 2016)

Ich verkaufe zwei verschiedner Sätze B+ Reifen. 
Schaut in meine bikemarkt Anzeigen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2016)

Bist du dir sicher das du die zwei nagelneuen Duros zusammen für nur 50Euro verkaufen willst 
Wenn ich net zu faul wäre Geld zu überweisen, dann würd ich sofort mal kaufen obwohl ich sie net brauch 

Kleiner Fehler in der Anzeige, da steht noch 26Zoll 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Kein Problem werd ich dir heute Abend mal messen und posten..
> 
> lg
> Kurt





G.


----------



## danchoize (22. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das du die zwei nagelneuen Duros zusammen für nur 50Euro verkaufen willst
> Wenn ich net zu faul wäre Geld zu überweisen, dann würd ich sofort mal kaufen obwohl ich sie net brauch
> 
> Kleiner Fehler in der Anzeige, da steht noch 26Zoll
> ...



Ja. 50 für beide. 
Versuche noch die Laufradgrösse zu editieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Ja. 50 für beide.
> Versuche noch die Laufradgrösse zu editieren.



Bei 26Zoll hätte ich ja sofort zugeschlagen  Da ist die Auswahl von Reifen die wirklich 76-78mm breit sind sehr überschaubar 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2016)

Können die Duros denn was? Der Name läuft bei mir eher unter der Billigreifen-Kategorie


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2016)

Naja, sie sind leicht, dick und werden halt trocken können, wie alle Plusreifen.
Also wahrscheinlich ein guter Tourenreifen der halt rollern kann.
Aber bei 50Euro für zwei Reifen kann man da durchaus mal ein Experiment starten 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2016)

Ist leider die falsche Größe. Wenns 29 Zoll wären, würde ich sie mir auf Verdacht ins Regal legen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2016)

Das ist doch wiedermal der Beweis das 650B keiner braucht   
Bei 26 und 29 Zoll wäre der Reifen schon verkauft 

G.


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.




Sind aussen exakt 45mm!

HTH
Kurt


----------



## Optimizer (22. Februar 2016)

Es handelt sich bei der Felge in dem Orbea um eine Rodi Rim mit 40mm Maulweite. Die Felge heißt Blackjack 40. Dieselbe Felge ist im einem B+ - Prototypen von Conway verbaut, den ich letzte Woche kurz Probefahren konnte. Als Reifen kamen dort 27,5x3" Nobby Nic zum Einsatz.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Sind aussen exakt 45mm!
> 
> HTH
> Kurt



Ui, dann wären die Felgen ja richtig interessant, weil sie dann wohl wirklich 40 innen haben und ansich auch noch procoretauglich wären.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei der Felge in dem Orbea um eine Rodi Rim mit 40mm Maulweite. Die Felge heißt Blackjack 40. Dieselbe Felge ist im einem B+ - Prototypen von Conway verbaut, den ich letzte Woche kurz Probefahren konnte. Als Reifen kamen dort 27,5x3" Nobby Nic zum Einsatz.



Uiui, letzten Beitrag übersehen 
Na jetzt ist ja dann alles geklärt 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Februar 2016)

Hier mal was feines plussiges von Ibis:





Mojo 3
Quelle: http://reviews.mtbr.com/ibis-mojo-3-first-ride-review/ibis_mojo3_5


 
Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/tricyclesg...000036916455/1050517751677474/?type=3&theater


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Februar 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die B+ Profis hier: was brauch ich für die WTB Scraper 45 um sie tubeless zu fahren?  Bin kein Neuling auf dem Gebiet, nur kenne ich die Felgen nicht. Gleiche Ventile und Yello Tape wie bei normalen ZTR z.B. ? Wieviel Milch nehmt ihr pro Reifen (Trail Blazer 27,5x2.8")?


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2016)

Ich habe bei meinen Scraper i45 in 29" das TCS Felgenband und die Alu-TCS Ventile von WTB genommen...also alles aus einer Hand. 
Milchmenge weiß ich nicht mehr, da müsste ein anderer einspringen.


----------



## exto (27. Februar 2016)

Versuchs erst mal mit den üblichen 60ml. Lieber mal n bisschen nachkippen als ständig mit nem gefüllten Planschbecken unterm Hintern durch die Gegend eiern. Das klappt in 95% aller Fälle.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2016)

@Fabeymer sollten wir den Thread vielleicht mal umbenennen? Wir warten ja nicht mehr auf b+ und ein bisschen ist das auch der plus bike Sammelthread


----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hi, so mein warten hatte gestern endlich ein Ende und ich konnte mir mein neues Gerät abholen.
> Orbea Loki 27+ H-LTD ist nun mein neuer Untersatz.
> 
> Heute gings dann gleich mal auf meine Hausrunde, und auch wenn der letzte Ride schon etwas her ist, (hab mein letztes Rad schon Ende November verkauft und seit dem gewartet  ) ists doch eine "leichte" Umstellung von einem 29" Carbon XC-Hardtail auf den blauen Flitzer..
> ...


Hey gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Weißt du was das gesamte Rad wiegt?
Vielleicht noch Rahmengewicht und Laufradsatzgewicht? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Februar 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hey gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Weißt du was das gesamte Rad wiegt?
> Vielleicht noch Rahmengewicht und Laufradsatzgewicht?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Hi,
Gewicht weis ich leider noch nicht, wollt das Bike aber eh mal wiegen.
Werd ich mal machen und hier posten.
Einzellgewichte weis ich aber nicht.
Könnte aber das montierte Vorderrad mal extra wiegen wenns wär.

Lg
Kurt


----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gewicht weis ich leider noch nicht, wollt das Bike aber eh mal wiegen.
> Werd ich mal machen und hier posten.
> Einzellgewichte weis ich aber nicht.
> ...


Das gab Gesamtgewicht reicht  da weis man wo man landet. Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (28. Februar 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das gab Gesamtgewicht reicht  da weis man wo man landet. Danke schon mal.


So war kurz im Keller..
Also... gesamt mit Schläuchen, Tacho, XT-Klick Pedale und 2x 203'er Scheiben zeigt die Waage 14,8-14,9kg an .. _(zeigt nur 0.1 genau an, wird also was zwischen drinn sein..)
_
HTH

Kurt


----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> So war kurz im Keller..
> Also... gesamt mit Schläuchen, Tacho, XT-Klick Pedale und 2x 203'er Scheiben zeigt die Waage 14,8-14,9kg an .. _(zeigt nur 0.1 genau an, wird also was zwischen drinn sein..)
> _
> HTH
> ...


Danke vielmals. Ich hätte ja eine 13 vorm Komma gedacht.


----------



## Holland (28. Februar 2016)

So, ich habe fertig mit warten auf B+. Allerdings hat sich die Ausrichtung meines Projekts doch etwas verändert.


Den Bodenkontakt übernehmen vorerst ein Paar Fat B Nimble, die sich auf einer XM551 voll entfalten dürfen, wobei die nominierten 3,5 Zoll bei Weitem nicht erreicht werden.






Alles dreht sich um Hope Pro 4, die gegenüber Ihren Vorgängerinnen nun leider leiser auftreten.






Antriebsseitig wird auf einen wartungsarmen Eingangbetrieb gesetzt. Etwas Luft für mehr Ritzelchen ist aber vorhanden.






Auch die Bremsanlage setzt auf Wartungsarmut.






Der Reiter nimmt auf einem edlen britischen Sattel platz.






Und überträgt seine Muskelkraft ohne elektrische Hilfe in handpolierte italienische Kurbeln.






Der aus Stahl geschweisste Rahmen ist hier und da für gröbere Manöver verstärkt.








Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fabeymer sollten wir den Thread vielleicht mal umbenennen? Wir warten ja nicht mehr auf b+ und ein bisschen ist das auch der plus bike Sammelthread



Gute Idee, ich überleg mir was!


----------



## grottenmolch (29. Februar 2016)

Servus,
da mir die Warterei  auf....  und die Farbe des Last FFWD nicht taugte, hier mal mein Ragley Big Wig, auf B+ mit 160er Lyrik  Boost , Lenkwinkel irgendwo um die 64Grad, ´Tretlagerhöhe bei angenehmen 31cm..... Geht wie die SAU!


----------



## BigJohn (29. Februar 2016)

Bulldozer 29+



 






> Quelle: https://twitter.com/StoogeCycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (2. März 2016)

Für die Freunde der schlanken Bereifung - Maxxis bringt wohl DHR II und DHF als 27,5+ und 29+! Hell, yesss!!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/day-one-randoms-taipei-show-2016.html


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> So, ich habe fertig mit warten auf B+. Allerdings hat sich die Ausrichtung meines Projekts doch etwas verändert.
> 
> 
> Den Bodenkontakt übernehmen vorerst ein Paar Fat B Nimble, die sich auf einer XM551 voll entfalten dürfen, wobei die nominierten 3,5 Zoll bei Weitem nicht erreicht werden.
> ...


Würdest du den fbn mal für mich vermessen? Also die Breite an den Stollen und der Karkasse und wie weit die breiteste vom äußeren Radius (ich glaub den hast du irgendwo schon erwähnt) entfernt ist.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2016)

TRUSSFORK, FORK YEAH! 






@BigJohn:


----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2016)

Jo Volltreffer. Anbauteile wären bei mir ganz anders, aber die Basis und der Antrieb sind der Hammer


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2016)

Genau so. Andere Anbauteile, aber der Rahmen samt Antrieb und Laufrädern...heidewitzka!


----------



## Fabeymer (27. März 2016)

Habe den Thementitel mal aktualisiert, gewartet wird ja mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2016)

26+ und 29+ müssen draußen bleiben?


----------



## versteher (27. März 2016)

26+ ist leider schon tot bevor mal richtig was draus geworden ist ...


----------



## exto (27. März 2016)

Ich find ja auch, dass man die "ernsthaften" Plusser hier mal versammeln könnte.
Drüben, im 29er Bereich, geht's eigentlich nur darum, wie man möglichst schmale +Reifen auf möglichst schmalen Felgen in auch noch den letzten 29er Rahmen quetschen kann


----------



## Holland (27. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Ich find ja auch, dass man die "ernsthaften" Plusser hier mal versammeln könnte.
> Drüben, im 29er Bereich, geht's eigentlich nur darum, wie man möglichst schmale +Reifen auf möglichst schmalen Felgen in auch noch den letzten 29er Rahmen quetschen kann



Genau darum ging es schon im ersten Post zu diesem Thread.
Die Umbenennung finde ich sehr sinnvoll. Das Warten auf B+ ist schliesslich vorbei.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. März 2016)

Ich bin die Woche mal drei Plus Bikes gefahren. Bulls Copperhead+, Scott Scale 720+ und zu guter Letzt ein Specialized Fuse 6.

Im Serientrimm taugte mir das Specialized am meisten bzw das Gesammtpaket. P/L voll in Ordnung (+150€ Rabatt) genau wie bei Bulls. Das Scott war mir der Preis zu saftig. Bin ganz stark am überlegen ob ich das Speci in die Garage stell. Getestet habe ich Größe L.


----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2016)

@Holland @exto ich finde es aber interessant, dass die Philosophie hinsichtlich der Reifen dort komplett entgegengesetzt ist. Während hier 4zöller am besten weniger als 1 kg wiegen, darfs drüben auch mal etwas mehr sein


----------



## Riffer (28. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Holland @exto ich finde es aber interessant, dass die Philosophie hinsichtlich der Reifen dort komplett entgegengesetzt ist. Während hier 4zöller am besten weniger als 1 kg wiegen, darfs drüben auch mal etwas mehr sein


Das mit dem Anspruch der besonders leichten 4"-Mäntel ist aber auch eine Subgruppe...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Habe den Thementitel mal aktualisiert, gewartet wird ja mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich.


Jetzt ist die gleiche Laufradgrö$e 3x im Titel!


----------



## BigJohn (28. März 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Anspruch der besonders leichten 4"-Mäntel ist aber auch eine Subgruppe...


Das stimmt. Man ist mit diesem Anspruch aber sehr präsent. Aber lassen wir das. Immerhin hat das der einzige Ort an dem wir mit 4zöllern offtopic sind


----------



## versteher (28. März 2016)

> *26+* / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5"+ / 29+ Galerie, Technik und allgemeine Diskussionen



Dankeschön!
Endlich eine kleine Heimat für die (seltenen) 26plusser


----------



## Fabeymer (28. März 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die gleiche Laufradgrö$e 3x im Titel!



Das ist durchaus beabsichtigt und hat etwas mit der Forensuche zu tun...egal, welche Nomenklatur für die halbfetten 27,5-Zöller genutzt wird, dieser Thread soll in den Ergebnissen auftauchen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2016)

OK, thx. Ich bezweifele trotzdem ein bisschen, den "Q" von Leuten, die Suchfunktion auch entsprechend nutzen zu können oder...wollen...
Erfahrung halt.


----------



## Fatster (29. März 2016)

OK Fabi, aber was wird dann ab sofort aus @muschi s 29+ Thread? Ist ja auch "Galerie und Technik"?   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29-gallery-und-tech-thread.714487/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (29. März 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> OK Fabi, aber was wird dann ab sofort aus @muschi s 29+ Thread? Ist ja auch "Galerie und Technik"?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29-gallery-und-tech-thread.714487/



Dafür bin ich nicht zuständig.  

Im Ernst: Man wird das - glaube ich - nicht völlig verhindern können, dass sich da etwas überschneidet. Und man muss ja auch sagen, dass sowohl der fette als auch der 29er Bereich irgendwo zurecht den Anspruch erheben, Heimat des Plus' zu sein. 
Wahrscheinlich wird es eh darauf hinauslaufen, dass es irgendwann einmal einen eigenen Bereich für diese Laufradplattformen geben wird. Bei den amerikanischen Kollegen von mtbr ist das bereits der Fall.


----------



## Bumble (29. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Und man muss ja auch sagen, dass sowohl der fette als auch der 29er Bereich irgendwo zurecht den Anspruch erheben,* Heimat des Plus'* zu sein.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. März 2016)

Ein eigener Bereich für B+ käme auf jeden Fall der Übersicht zu Gute.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. März 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ein eigener Bereich für B+ käme auf jeden Fall der Übersicht zu Gute.



Dann bleiben aber auch wieder die anderen Plus-Formate außen vor. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man diesen Thread hier (und gerne auch die anderen vorhandenen) nutzen sollte, bevor man sich weiter den Kopf darüber zerbricht, wer jetzt was wo postet bzw. wer jetzt welche Info wo findet. Solange es keinen eigenen Unterbereich gibt, muss man sich eben mit redundanten Postings arrangieren. 

Wir drehen uns nämlich mit der Diskussion mittlerweile im Kreis und das ist für alle Beteiligten unnötig aufgewandte Mühe.


----------



## Schnipp (29. März 2016)

Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll das Fatbike-Unterforum in "Semi-Fat" (2,8-3,5") und "Voll-Fat" (ab 3,8") zu unterteilen?! (also z.B. wie bei Tech-Talk mit Bremsen, Federung, Laufräder, etc.)
Dann könnte man übergreifen für 26+, 27,5+ und 29+ in einem Unterforum bleiben.


----------



## muschi (29. März 2016)

Ich glaube auch das sich die Laufradgrößen in den Forenkategorien neu sortieren müssen. 
Ich werde das mal auf die Tagesordnung bringen. Mal hören was der Chef sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (29. März 2016)

muschi schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das sich die Laufradgrößen in den Forenkategorien neu sortieren müssen.
> Ich werde das mal auf die Tagesordnung bringen. Mal hören was der Chef sagt.



Super!
Können uns da gerne auch zusammentun und etwas aufsetzen/ausbaldowern.


----------



## mikeonbike (30. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Holland @exto ich finde es aber interessant, dass die Philosophie hinsichtlich der Reifen dort komplett entgegengesetzt ist. Während hier 4zöller am besten weniger als 1 kg wiegen, darfs drüben auch mal etwas mehr sein



Ketzer


----------



## Bumble (30. März 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll das Fatbike-Unterforum in "Semi-Fat" (2,8-3,5") und "Voll-Fat" (ab 3,8") zu unterteilen?!


Cool, ich bin schon vor 14 Jahren Semi-Fat gefahren


----------



## OZM (30. März 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> "Semi-Fat" (2,8-3,5") ... zu unterteilen?!


Worin liegt beim Begriff "Semi-Fat" die ordnende Wirkung? "+" haben jetzt viele schon mal gehört. "Semi-Fat" ist zumindest für mich wieder neu - auch wenn sich der Begriff ganz gut selbst erklärt  .
Bei denen die + fahren, konnte ich noch kein gesteigertes Zugehörigkeitsbedürfnis zur Fatbike Szene erkennen. Aber da hat sicher jeder sein eigenes kleines Blickfeld und mein Eindruck mag täuschen.
Technisch gesehen halte ich es eh für einen Irrtum, "+" bikes in der Nähe von Fatbikes anzusiedeln.
my 2 Cent


----------



## Schnipp (30. März 2016)

Wie es am Ende heißt und eingeordnet wird ist mir egal, war nur ein Vorschlag.
Wichtiger mMn wäre, dass man eben für die *+*Bikes (2,8" bis 3,5") eine Kategorie/Unterforum macht, unabhängig von der Laufradgröße


----------



## Fatster (30. März 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Wie es am Ende heißt und eingeordnet wird ist mir egal, war nur ein Vorschlag.
> Wichtiger mMn wäre, dass man eben für die *+*Bikes (2,8" bis 3,5") eine Kategorie/Unterforum macht, unabhängig von der Laufradgröße



Und dann kommt BONTRAGER mit einem 27,5 x 3,75" semi-fat-plus-Reifen, wo gehört der dann hin? 

Ich denke, wir sollten die @muschi s und anderen Mod's einfach mal machen lassen. Die fühlen schon, was wir denken  
Das Problem ist jedenfalls grundsätzlich erkannt und deshalb wird hundertprozentig bestimmt alles vielleicht irgendwann gut!


----------



## OZM (30. März 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> ... für die *+*Bikes ... eine Kategorie/Unterforum macht ...






Fatster schrieb:


> ... Die fühlen schon, was wir denken


ich hoffe das war ironisch gemeint


----------



## Burba (30. März 2016)

Ich les hier so mit und bin etwas erstaunt, dass die Umbenennung eine Diskussion in Gang gesetzt hat. Scheinbar braucht das Plusformat (egal welcher Größe) tatsächlich noch eine Heimat...
Ich lass mir grad nen Laufradsatz mit in 27,5 mit Dually bauen und betrachte das als Erweiterung meiner 29er Aktivitäten und nicht als Ausflug in fätte Gefilde, geb insoweit @OZM recht. Ich würd für eine eigene Kategorie plädieren.
Wie wärs mit einer Umfrage dazu?


----------



## CaseOnline (30. März 2016)

Ladies, Gentlemen, mal was zum Thema: Wisst ihr, zu wann der Maxxis Minion in 29+ erwartet wird?


----------



## gnss (30. März 2016)

Wie wäre es mit chubby tire bikes? Dann bekommt man die ganzen Zahlen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. März 2016)

Vielleicht sind es die zwei Richtungen, aus denen man sich dem Thema nähern kann, die zwei unterschiedliche Meinungen bezüglich der Zugehörigkeit entstehen lassen:

Erstens die, die sich gedanklich aus der 29er Ecke anschleichen und etwas suchen, dass ein bisschen mehr Komfort, Grip oder sonstwas an die Dackelschneider bringt. Da geht's dann darum, möglichst filigran zu bleiben um noch Platz im Rahmen zu finden.

Als zweites die, die vom Fatbike rüberwalzen. Da geht's um Volumen und ne gewisse "Fluffigkeit", die das Fatbike-Feeling belässt, aber die Fuhre besser rollen lässt.

Wenn man beide Treads liest, wird das schnell deutlich.

Die erste Gruppe pendelt sich so knapp über einem Bar Luftdruck ein, die andere so um 0,75 

Irgendwie scheinen also beide Threads durchaus ihre Berechtigung zu haben und die beiden Gruppen teilen sich nach und nach von selbst ein


----------



## exto (30. März 2016)

Um mal dem neu erklärten Galerie-Anspruch n bisschen Schwung zu verschaffen (und um @Bumble n bisschen zu nerven ) :




Für den großen Ausflug...




Für die schnelle Runde...


----------



## Bumble (30. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> (und um @Bumble n bisschen zu nerven ) :



Mit ner Krampe kannst mich nicht nerven, find ich klasse 

Was ich nur völlig peinlich finde is, wenn hier bei 26x2.8 oder 27.5x2.8 von semifat geredet wird


----------



## CaseOnline (30. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Um mal dem neu erklärten Galerie-Anspruch n bisschen Schwung zu verschaffen (und um @Bumble n bisschen zu nerven ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baust Du immer alles um, oder hältst Du dir zwei Krampen? Zwei Krampen wäre ja schon wieder voll fett...


----------



## Schnipp (30. März 2016)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Baust Du immer alles um, oder hältst Du dir zwei Krampen?


Habe ich mich auch gefragt, wenn ich mir aber mal ansehe welche Teile so alles anders sind, dann würde ich da schon auf 2 Bikes tippen. (Kurbel, Bremsen, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker)


----------



## OZM (30. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind es die zwei Richtungen, aus denen man sich dem Thema nähern kann, ... 29er Ecke [vs.] Fatbike


ich gehe davon aus, das in "+" viel mehr Potential steckt, als nur _29er Fahrern etwas mehr Komfort _zu bieten oder _Fatbikern geringeren Rollwiderstand_. Derzeit befinden wir uns imho beim Thema + an der Stelle, an der Rahmenhersteller vor einigen Jahren waren, als sie 650B Laufräder in bestehende Rahmen gefummelt haben.
[ich räume aber auch ein, das ich bisher wenig/nichts brauchbares am + Markt gesehen habe - habe aber dazu aber auch keinen großen Überblick]



Bumble schrieb:


> ... völlig peinlich ... 26x2.8 oder 27.5x2.8 ... semifat


Daher mein obiger Einwurf, "+" doch bitte nicht als ein _Fat _Derivat zu behandeln - denn das ist es nicht.


----------



## exto (30. März 2016)

Nee, ist nur ein Rad.

Das schöne, an nem großen Teilefundus ist halt, dass man immer mal n neues Rad hat, ohne groß was neues kaufen zu müssen 

Wenn man mal in Mixlaune ist, zerlegt man einfach zwei Räder und hat hinterher zwei neue . Deshalb achte ich gern drauf, dass die Komponenten, die ich kaufe, zu möglichst vielen Rädern und auch untereinander kompatibel sind.

Wenn man im Fotoalbum stöbert, findet man immer wieder die selben Teile in unterschiedlichen Kombinationen.


----------



## exto (30. März 2016)

OZM schrieb:


> [ich räume aber auch ein, das ich bisher wenig/nichts brauchbares am + Markt gesehen habe - habe aber dazu aber auch keinen großen Überblick]



Oh, da gibt es so einige gute und eigenständige Konzepte. Z.B. Das Instigator, dass oben zu sehen war, das Kramus eben, oder das Treck Stache z.B. 
Alles sehr taugliche Räder, die völlig unterschiedliche Charakteristiken haben und sich auch von ihren 29er und Fat-Brüdern deutlich absetzen.
Das funktioniert aber vielleicht nur deshalb so gut, weil jedes Rad eben konsequent gemacht ist und nicht ein zusammengebastelter Kompromiss.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2016)

OZM schrieb:


> Daher mein obiger Einwurf, "+" doch bitte nicht als ein _Fat _Derivat zu behandeln - denn das ist es nicht.



So isses. Nach fast zwei Jahre Plus und Fat im ständigen Wechsel sind das für mich imernoch 2 völlig verschiedene Richtungen was Mountainbiken angeht.
Plus hat halt den Vorteil von funktionierender Dämpfungstechnik und der Möglichkeit von richtig Federweg...was in Kombinantion mit Procore schon unvergleichlich genial ist.
Und genau der Punkt ist bei Fat eher zweitranging. Und Plus kommt an die Möglichkeiten die Fat bieten nicht mal annäherungsweise hin.
Und Semifat war schoh immer 4.0 

Das einzige was Fat und Plus gemeinsam haben. Beides funktioniert am besten beim Tourenfahren.

Mein dünnes Plus:






Mein dickes Plus und ein richtiges Fat:






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice_bear (1. April 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon erwähnt wurde, mir war es bis eben noch neu.
WTB´s jüngstes Kind: "Road Plus"






Quelle:


----------



## exto (1. April 2016)

Und wieder das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt!

Ich verstehe ja noch, warum man versucht, Laufräder und Reifen zu schaffen, die es ermöglichen, bestehende Rahmen aufzurüsten und dabei bereit ist, Kompromisse einzugehen.
Warum man um diese kompromissbehafteten Teile herum dann aber ein ganz neues Rad designt, ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Road Plus wäre für mich eine (gemäßigte) Rennradgeometrie mit Platz für beispielsweise Super Motos oder mindestens Kojacks in 700er Durchmesser.


----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2016)

Was ist denn an nem 47er Reifen auf ner 24er Felge plus? Ich habe auf meinem Trekker Felgen mit 25mm Maulweite und würde sogar noch mehr nehmen, wenn ich auf Bremsflanken verzichten könnte. Plus ist da aber absolut gar nichts.


----------



## ice_bear (1. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was ist denn an nem 47er Reifen auf ner 24er Felge plus? Ich habe auf meinem Trekker Felgen mit 25mm Maulweite und würde sogar noch mehr nehmen, wenn ich auf Bremsflanken verzichten könnte. Plus ist da aber absolut gar nichts.



Da hast du recht. Aber die Fahrradindustrie kann dafür nicht so hohe Preise aufrufen...


----------



## Riffer (1. April 2016)

Frage an diejenigen, die vielleicht eine neue Rockshox Yari oder Lyrik Boost 27,5+/29" haben:

Wie groß ist denn der Abstand Achse zu Unterkante der Castingbrücke?

Hab mir ausgerechnet, dass ein 29+Reifen ungefähr 390mm im Radius nach oben benötigt (Datensheet des Knard 29+ 3"). Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort!


----------



## kubus74 (1. April 2016)

ice_bear schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon erwähnt wurde, mir war es bis eben noch neu.
> WTB´s jüngstes Kind: "Road Plus"
> 
> 
> ...


Hat das vielleicht ein bisschen was mit dem heutigen Datum zu tun? Egal ... wo kann man es bestellen, wieviel Druck fährt man und wie geschmeidig ist die Karkasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice_bear (1. April 2016)

kubus74 schrieb:


> Hat das vielleicht ein bisschen was mit dem heutigen Datum zu tun? Egal ... wo kann man es bestellen, wieviel Druck fährt man und wie geschmeidig ist die Karkasse?



Für einen Aprilscherz ist der verlinkte Artikel schon zu alt


----------



## Fabeymer (1. April 2016)

ice_bear schrieb:


> Für einen Aprilscherz ist der verlinkte Artikel schon zu alt



Zumal die Reifen in Taipei real vorgestellt wurden.  
Die entsprechende Meldung existiert seit Anfang Februar.

Davon ab hat's aber mit plussigen Geländerädern wenig zu tun.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2016)

Heute hab ich die erste Trailtour mit meiner leicht angedickten Alutech Fanes ( 27,5x2,8 auf DT Swiss Felgen mit 40mm Innenbreite ) unternommen. 
Der Gripp mit den neuen Nobby Nic`s war auf trockenen Wurzeln , Laub und Felsen für ein Nicht-Fatbike echt Super.
Fast so gut wie bei einem Freund von mir , der mit seinen dicken Fatboy dabei war.


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2016)

Gibts eigentlich den Surly Dirt Wizzard 27,5 x 3 schon irgendwo bei uns, oder hat den schon einer getestet?
Danke für einen Radschlag.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich den Surly Dirt Wizzard 27,5 x 3 schon irgendwo bei uns, oder hat den schon einer getestet?
> Danke für einen Radschlag.



Der gute Charlie aus UK hat offenbar welche: http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/surly-dirt-wizard-275-plus-10832-p.asp
Frag aber auch ruhig mal bei Jelle (www.singlespeed.nl) nach, der hat ebenfalls 'nen guten Draht zu Surly.


----------



## BigJohn (3. April 2016)

Wow, der Preis ist heftig


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. April 2016)

112 Euronen und wart ich lieber noch, aber danke für den Link


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. April 2016)

Servus Chris

Wenn Du 27,5x3,0 testen willst , dann probier doch mal meine Specialized Purgatory  https://www.nanobike.de/Specialized...s-Ready-650b-MTB-Reifen-275-Zoll-x-30-black_1


----------



## Fettydriver (4. April 2016)

Gestern, kurze Rast bei den Segelflieger und Fallschirmspringern.










Seit ich die Krampe habe fahre ich fast nur noch mit dieser und das Pugs trauert im Keller.
Ich denke meine 4,0“ und 4,8 Zöller-Zeit ist vorbei.
29+ ist für mich genau das richtige, das läuft wie Sau   aber immer noch fluffig.


----------



## Davedr (4. April 2016)

Dann solltest dich aber nun umbenennen, denn dein Nickname "Fettydriver" passt leider nicht zu dem "Schmalreifler"  am besten wäre nun "thindriver"  wieso gibt einer freiwillig das Fatbike fahren auf 4.8" ist das beste was man einem Fahrrad antun kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. April 2016)

Täuscht das oder ist es hinten fetter? Wie bist du mit den leichten Schlappen zufrieden?


----------



## exto (5. April 2016)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Seit ich die Krampe habe fahre ich fast nur noch mit dieser und das Pugs trauert im Keller.
> Ich denke meine 4,0“ und 4,8 Zöller-Zeit ist vorbei.
> 29+ ist für mich genau das richtige, das läuft wie Sau   aber immer noch fluffig.



Lass es doch einfach n Weilchen stehen. Manchmal kommt dann die Lust auf Veränderung, dann kannst du es einfach raus holen und losfahren


----------



## BigJohn (5. April 2016)

Ist der fbn nicht näher an normalen 29ern als an plus?


----------



## MEG-Biker (5. April 2016)

So dann will ich mein neustes Spielzeug auch mal zum Besten geben. Auch ein Loki H-Ltd 27,5+. Nach den ersten 200km kann ich nur sagen... auch die Basken können Räder bauen  . Fühle mich superwohl auf dem Teil und es fährt sich genial.
Geändert nur Griffe und Sattel.
Grüße Marc


----------



## digi-foto.at (5. April 2016)

MEG-Biker schrieb:


> Geändert nur Griffe und Sattel



Cool..
Den Sattel hab ich bei meinem Loki auch getauscht, der originale und mein A...h wurden einfach keine Freunde...

lg
Kurt


----------



## gnss (5. April 2016)

Die Lokis sind in jeder Farbe hübsch. @MEG-Biker wie groß bist Du und welche Schrittlänge hast du? Das Rad dürfte XL sein?


----------



## BigJohn (5. April 2016)

Die Reifen sehen so unplussig aus


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. April 2016)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin,  dass mein alter Deister Kumpel Axel mich mit meinem neuen 650B+ Dackelschneider aus lacht mal zwischen den vielen schreibenden Kollegen ein Bild von meinem Stahl B+ Marin Pine Mountain 2 mit einigen Veränderungen


----------



## exto (5. April 2016)

Das geht doch schon sehr stramm in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (5. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Reifen sehen so unplussig aus



Sind sie aber keineswegs. Ein 2.8er WTB Blazer wird - was Volumen und Breite angeht - von den Chronicles deutlich übertroffen.


----------



## Rommos (6. April 2016)

Da kann ich mein selbstgebautes 29+ auch mal zeigen






Ein paar Infos dazu gibt's hier 

LG
Roman


----------



## shibby68 (6. April 2016)

das marin ist ja super. jemand ne idee wo man den rahmen einzeln bekommt`?


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2016)

@shibby68  Ich fürchte gar nicht. Da wäre es einfacher ein Pine Mountain 1 zu schlachten


----------



## shibby68 (6. April 2016)

ja fürchte ich auch aber das wäre mir dann unterm strich zu teuer


----------



## gnss (6. April 2016)

Selbst wenn hat das Pine Mountain 1 leider einen anderen, billigeren Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2016)

Ich finde den sogar schöner, weil er ohne Knicke auskommt


----------



## Optimizer (6. April 2016)

Das B+andit meiner Frau. Morgen kommt noch ein anderer Sattel drauf.


----------



## Fatster (6. April 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das B+andit meiner Frau. Morgen kommt noch ein anderer Sattel drauf.



Dann hat deine Frau also *zwei* Banditen?


----------



## Fabeymer (6. April 2016)

Jetzt geht's auch für 29+ gabeltechnisch los: 



> Up to now RockShox’s flagship Pike enduro fork topped out at either 27.5″+ or regular old 29er wheels. But now they have added another option for those looking for even bigger rubber. The new 29″+ fork will be available in the top of the line Pike RCT3, but also in the Pike RC and even RockShox’s more affordable Yari RC. That means all three fork levels come in both 29+ and the combined 27.5+/29er versions.



http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/04/06/rockshox-adds-29-boosted-pike-yari/


----------



## dkc-live (6. April 2016)

Gibt es bei 650B+ eine alternative zur DT XM551 Felge. Carbon möchte ich nicht. Schwerer auch nicht.

Schmaler weiß ich nicht. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Fabeymer (6. April 2016)

Die WTB Scraper i45 ist 30g schwerer, hat dafür allerdings 5mm mehr Maulweite.

Wäre das verkraftbar?


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. April 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> das marin ist ja super. jemand ne idee wo man den rahmen einzeln bekommt`?



Da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben. Ich hatte einen, aber den wollten sie bei Marin wieder haben. Nun hab ich nur noch den einen und der wird jetzt wohl erstmal gefahren.


----------



## muschi (6. April 2016)

SOOOOOOOOOO, mal für alle Plusliebhaber.

In Kürze wird es ein eigenes Unterforum für Plusformate geben. Darin dürfen sich alle Plusformate wohl fühlen.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich alle User aufrufen die im Fatbikeforum oder im 29er Forum einen Plusformatethread laufen haben, mir per PN mitzuteilen, ob dieser in das neue Forum verschoben werden darf. Meine Threads werden alle ins neue Format verschoben.
@Fabeymer wird Admin im neuen Plusformateforum. Fabian und ich werden aber keine Threads ohne Rücksprache verschieben. 

Ich hoffe, das alle Plusliebhaber mit dieser Entscheidung glücklich werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2016)

Fein. Sprichst du auch mal in der Redaktion 650B an? Soll das bei 29 bleiben oder bekommt 26 Zoll so langsam ein eigenes Unterforum?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2016)

Im Plusunterforum werdn wohl alle Plusgrößen Platz finden.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (6. April 2016)

Nein der Rene meint die normalen 650B Reifengrößen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2016)

Ach so....aber die sind doch normal 

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2016)

Eben. Bis jetzt ist aber forumstechnisch 26 Zoll normal.  Back to Topic.


----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2016)

Und was wird aus mir und meinem FFWD? Vorne 29, hinten B+


----------



## boblike (7. April 2016)

Die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt, aber ich bin sicher wir werden hier einen Platz finden.  Hinten RR3.0 und vorne FBN3.0

So, heute eine schöne Runde gefahren und ich liebe es!<br />Mir kamen sogar Gedanken in den Kopf wie: wozu brauch ich mein Fully jetzt noch, macht doch viel mehr Spaß. <br />Hoffe ich komme bald dazu du Schläuche raus zu holen und die volle Performance der Plus Größe zu nutzen. <br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trial_neuling (7. April 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Um mal dem neu erklärten Galerie-Anspruch n bisschen Schwung zu verschaffen (und um @Bumble n bisschen zu nerven ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinem gärtnerischen Auge ist sofort das neu angelegte Beet aufgefallen. Was ist mit dem rechten Stamm passiert?
In beiden Versionen sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## Riffer (7. April 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Gibt es bei 650B+ eine alternative zur DT XM551 Felge. Carbon möchte ich nicht. Schwerer auch nicht.
> 
> Schmaler weiß ich nicht. Was meint Ihr?



WTB Asym35 ist etwas schmaler, Ryde Trace 42 kommt genau hin.


----------



## dkc-live (7. April 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.
Die Ryde ist leider schwerer.
Die WTB sieht interessant aus. Bin mir nur wegen Asym unsicher. Die Scraper ist zu schwer 

Hmm ich glaube es wird die DT. Es sollen Panaracer Fat Nimble drauf. Möchte gern unter 10 kg bleiben. Die Tabelle sagt 9,3 kg.
Ich mache bald einen Aufbauthread.


----------



## exto (7. April 2016)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Meinem gärtnerischen Auge ist sofort das neu angelegte Beet aufgefallen. Was ist mit dem rechten Stamm passiert?
> In beiden Versionen sehr schönes Rad.



Guter Blick für's Detail 

Ich bastel, neben den Fahrrädern, gern auch noch an anderen Dingen. Z.B. Am Garten und an guten Burgern. Das Beet dient beidem gleichermaßen: Damit versorge ich mich hobbygärtnerisch mit frischen Zutaten für die Burger. Wenn die Paddys in der Grillpfanne glühen, schnell mal raus, Mangold, Ruccola und n Paar Kräuter klar machen, dann gehste nie wieder zu McDoof 

Der Baum ist unversehrt. Ich mein, so unversehrt, wie ein toter Baum halt ist. Der ist nur "sekundär begrünt" (mit Efeu), dafür aber mit allem möglichen Krempel behängt. Ich hab mal den Brauch begründet, dass jeder, der zu Besuch ist, irgendwas dran hängt und sich dafür was wünschen darf  Bisschen blöd, aber macht Spaß. Was du am rechten Stamm siehst, ist eins dieser seltsamen Anhängsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEG-Biker (7. April 2016)

Hi gnss,
ich bin 182cm groß und die Schrittlänge ist 90cm ... ja ist mir bekannt ... lange Haxen ... Meine übrigen Räder Stevens und Specialized fahre ich alle in 20 Zoll bzw L. Das Orbea Loki wurde mir von meine Lieblingsradhändler in XL empfohlen und ich bin froh auf Ihn gehört zu haben. Fühle mich Sauwohl auf dem Rad. Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.
Gruß Marc


----------



## gnss (7. April 2016)

Das hilft mir bei 185/89 und ebenfalls Specialized L und sonst ~20" wirklich sehr. Vielen Dank!


----------



## pedalonator (11. April 2016)




----------



## Allgaeufex (12. April 2016)

Heute war ich mal mit meinem " Dackelschneider " unterwegs


----------



## Riffer (13. April 2016)

Kannst du mir/uns bitte ein bissi über die Veränderung der Fahreigenschaften berichten?

Ich bin sehr 27,5+ und 29+ interessiert, hab ein neues 29er Fully und weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich mir einen Plus-LRS oder einen leichten normalen 29er-LRS als Tuning zulege. Der Originalsatz ist jedenfalls für alles zu schmal, der hat innen 22,5mm. Bin mir unsicher, ob ich neben dem Fatbike (Bucksaw) noch ein Mitteldickes brauche/will... Stichworte wie Agilität, Tricksereien (Vorder- und Hinterrad lupfen), Grenzbereich sind für mich relevante Größen, Rollwiderstand weniger als Traktion, aber auch interessant (kenne ich ja vom Fatbike, dass das zwar nicht so affenartig zu beschleunigen geht, aber durchaus fein rollt).

Die Optik der Plus-Fanes ist jedenfalls sehr gut!!!


----------



## boblike (13. April 2016)

Also ich bin mit 27,5+ und 29+ sehr zufrieden. 
Aber mir fehlt der Vergleich zum Fully.
Wenn ich den RR 2,8 bekomme werde ich mal ein paar Testfahrten auf meinem Hometrail mit Hardtail Plus vs 29er und Fully Plus vs 29er machen. 
Bin echt mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt.
Wobei der Plus LRS noch mit Schlauch ist, da ich den RR3,0 gegen den 2,8 tauschen will um ihn im Stereo testen zu können.
Danach wird er Tubless gemacht.
Mich stört allerdings, dass der FBN in Vergleich zum RR 3,0 so dünn/normal aussieht.
Daher überlege ich ob ich hinten dann den RR 2,8 drin lasse oder Vorne auf RR 3,0 umrüste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir/uns bitte ein bissi über die Veränderung der Fahreigenschaften berichten?
> 
> Ich bin sehr 27,5+ und 29+ interessiert, hab ein neues 29er Fully und weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich mir einen Plus-LRS oder einen leichten normalen 29er-LRS als Tuning zulege. Der Originalsatz ist jedenfalls für alles zu schmal, der hat innen 22,5mm. Bin mir unsicher, ob ich neben dem Fatbike (Bucksaw) noch ein Mitteldickes brauche/will... Stichworte wie Agilität, Tricksereien (Vorder- und Hinterrad lupfen), Grenzbereich sind für mich relevante Größen, Rollwiderstand weniger als Traktion, aber auch interessant (kenne ich ja vom Fatbike, dass das zwar nicht so affenartig zu beschleunigen geht, aber durchaus fein rollt).
> 
> Die Optik der Plus-Fanes ist jedenfalls sehr gut!!!


Es muss ja erst mal hinten rein passen. Wenn du an 2.8er auf Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite denkst, kannst du es evtl auch gleich sparen.


----------



## boblike (13. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es muss ja erst mal hinten rein passen. Wenn du an 2.8er auf Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite denkst, kannst du es evtl auch gleich sparen.



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich fahre den RR 3,0 auf der XM481 und habe keine negativen Eindrücke davon. Sollte sich herausstellen dass der RR 2,8 dem Popometer passt, werde ich diese Kombi mal Tubeless aufbauen und sehen ob sich da was ändert.

Ich glaube der sweetspot liegt zw. 30-35mm Maulweite mit einem RR 2,8 ist die Kombi schön leicht mit ordentlich Grip und die Felge ist nicht so exponiert.


----------



## Riffer (13. April 2016)

Danke @boblike. Ging mir aber schon um die Fanes in dem Post von @Allgaeufex! Die Aussagen zur Maulweite sind aber ermutigend.

@BigJohn: 84mm Reifenfreiheit habe ich gemessen, und in einem Thread habe ich ein Bild eines Traxx Fatty 2,8 auf Scraper Felge in diesem Hinterbau gesehen, das baut 73mm breit. Also wenn ein Maxxis Minion 27,5x2,8" nicht breiter ist, wäre das ideal (bis auf das Tretlager, das weiß ich noch nicht ganz einzuschätzen, ob der Zentimeter niedriger dann schon zu tief wird). Oder wie meinst du deinen Kommentar? Dass 2,8 eh nicht ordentlich ist, oder 30mm-Felge zu schmal?


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> @BigJohn: 84mm Reifenfreiheit habe ich gemessen, und in einem Thread habe ich ein Bild eines Traxx Fatty 2,8 auf Scraper Felge in diesem Hinterbau gesehen, das baut 73mm breit. Also wenn ein Maxxis Minion 27,5x2,8" nicht breiter ist, wäre das ideal (bis auf das Tretlager, das weiß ich noch nicht ganz einzuschätzen, ob der Zentimeter niedriger dann schon zu tief wird). Oder wie meinst du deinen Kommentar? Dass 2,8 eh nicht ordentlich ist, oder 30mm-Felge zu schmal?


Ich ordne das unter verschenktem Potenial ein.  
So wie ein Lou auf ner 50mm Trialfelge, auch wenn so stark hinkt,dass er im Rollstuhl sitzt. Bei den Plussern treffen mit 29ern und Fatbikern zwei Welten aufeinander, die das Thema aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen angehen. Ich habe zB ~80mm Platz im Rahmen und da kommt eigentlich nur ne 50mm Felge in Frage. Mit 84mm bist du auf jeden Fall schon gut dabei.
Damit das Heck nicht zu tief kommt, werde ich wohl zum Fat b Nimble/Chao Yang greifen. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass der schön hoch baut.


----------



## boblike (13. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Danke @boblike. Ging mir aber schon um die Fanes in dem Post von @Allgaeufex! Die Aussagen zur Maulweite sind aber ermutigend.
> 
> @BigJohn: 84mm Reifenfreiheit habe ich gemessen, und in einem Thread habe ich ein Bild eines Traxx Fatty 2,8 auf Scraper Felge in diesem Hinterbau gesehen, das baut 73mm breit. Also wenn ein Maxxis Minion 27,5x2,8" nicht breiter ist, wäre das ideal (bis auf das Tretlager, das weiß ich noch nicht ganz einzuschätzen, ob der Zentimeter niedriger dann schon zu tief wird). Oder wie meinst du deinen Kommentar? Dass 2,8 eh nicht ordentlich ist, oder 30mm-Felge zu schmal?



Das war mir schon bewusst! 
Ich dachte vllt. interessiert dich auch meine Meinung.

Ich glaube, wie auch schon in diversen Testberichten bestätigt, dass die B+ Vorteile mit steigender Reifen- und Felgenbreite nicht maßgeblich steigen, aber die Nachteile wie Gewicht, Selfsteering und exponierte Felge schon.  

Du sprichst den leichten 29er LRS an / Agilität und ich denke du kannst beides haben:
Vorteile von B+ mit Reifen unter 800g und leichtem LRS mit Maulweite 30-35mm.


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2016)

D


boblike schrieb:


> Das war mir schon bewusst!
> Ich dachte vllt. interessiert dich auch meine Meinung.
> 
> Ich glaube, wie auch schon in diversen Testberichten bestätigt, dass die B+ Vorteile mit steigender Reifen- und Felgenbreite nicht maßgeblich steigen, aber die Nachteile wie Gewicht, Selfsteering und exponierte Felge schon.
> ...


Jetzt verwirrst du mich komplett. hast du den direkten Vergleich zwischen 30/35/40?
Ich bin mir so unsicher bei der Felgenbreite für die Nimble. Was wiegst du, dass die "schmalen" Felgen funktionieren?


----------



## boblike (13. April 2016)

Ich wiege über 100 kg und ich habe keinen Vergleich mit breiteten Felgen. Aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass mehr Gewicht an der rotierenden Masse den Spaß bremst und das mehr B+ als nötig keinen Vorteil bringt. 
Bei den Felgen würde ich nicht über 40mm und 550g hinaus gehen und bei den Reifen nicht über 900g.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir/uns bitte ein bissi über die Veränderung der Fahreigenschaften berichten?
> 
> Ich bin sehr 27,5+ und 29+ interessiert, hab ein neues 29er Fully und weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich mir einen Plus-LRS oder einen leichten normalen 29er-LRS als Tuning zulege. Der Originalsatz ist jedenfalls für alles zu schmal, der hat innen 22,5mm. Bin mir unsicher, ob ich neben dem Fatbike (Bucksaw) noch ein Mitteldickes brauche/will... Stichworte wie Agilität, Tricksereien (Vorder- und Hinterrad lupfen), Grenzbereich sind für mich relevante Größen, Rollwiderstand weniger als Traktion, aber auch interessant (kenne ich ja vom Fatbike, dass das zwar nicht so affenartig zu beschleunigen geht, aber durchaus fein rollt).
> 
> Die Optik der Plus-Fanes ist jedenfalls sehr gut!!!



Servus

Leider bin ich kein besonders Feinfühliger Mensch um genauere Feinheiten zu Erfühlen 

Aber ich bin mit den 27,5x2,8er NN auf den 45mm Felgen mehr als Zufrieden.
Den Grip finde ich ( im Trockenen ) extrem gut , zwar nicht ganz so wie mit meinen 4,8er Lou auf meinem Fatboy aber doch besser als mit den 2,35ern Maxxis Minion. ( im nassen habe ich sie noch nicht ausprobiert )
Auf der Strasse rollen sie auch besser als erwartet.
Meine Fanes ist mit den 2,8ern immer noch um einiges Wendiger als mein Faty obwohl der Lenkwinkel wesentlich flacher ist.
Den Hinterbau habe ich in der mittleren Einstellung damit die Reifen nicht streifen.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was die NN aushalten.
Wenn es zu viele Platten geben sollten , werde ich mal die Conti Baron Projekt auf den breiten Felgen Ausprobieren
Jedenfalls bin ich bis jetzt sehr Zufrieden , besonders auch mit der Optik


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. April 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich wiege über 100 kg und ich habe keinen Vergleich mit breiteten Felgen. Aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass mehr Gewicht an der rotierenden Masse den Spaß bremst und das mehr B+ als nötig keinen Vorteil bringt.
> Bei den Felgen würde ich nicht über 40mm und 550g hinaus gehen und bei den Reifen nicht über 900g.



Also ich fahre mein Fatboy sehr gerne , obwohl es in allen Bereichen deutlich über Deinen Vorgaben liegt


----------



## boblike (13. April 2016)

Fatbikes unterliegen einer höheren Macht und sind gemacht um die physikalischen Gesetze auszuhebeln, da gelten doch keine "Vorgaben".
Dein Fans trifft genau ins schwarze mit 40mm Felgen und NN2,8 mit max 850g.
Denkst du eine 35mm würde es auch tun, also wie rund baut der NN mit der 40er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (13. April 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1991420

Also wenn ich dieses Bild ansehe, glaube ich ein wenig mehr Rundung kann der NN locker wegstecken und die Felge ist schon sehr weit draußen (exponiert).
Auf den verblockten Trails hier würde ich bei meinem Glück garantiert damit den ein oder anderen Felsabruck mitnehmen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. April 2016)

Ich glaube schon , das 35mm locker reichen , obwohl der Radius auf meiner breiteren Felge meiner Meinung nach auch noch sehr gut zu fahren ist.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. April 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1991420
> 
> Also wenn ich dieses Bild ansehe, glaube ich ein wenig mehr Rundung kann der NN locker wegstecken und die Felge ist schon sehr weit draußen (exponiert).
> Auf den verblockten Trails hier würde ich bei meinem Glück garantiert damit den ein oder anderen Felsabruck mitnehmen.



Die Felge hat 45mm und der Reifen 70mm , das sollte also schon reichen.
Auf meinem Fatboy hatte ich mal die Vanhelga mit 100mm Breite auf den 90mm Felgen.
Da hab ich mir die hintere Felge auch Beleidigt , bei den Lou mit 120mm Breite hatte ich dann keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Fatpak (14. April 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Leider bin ich kein besonders Feinfühliger Mensch um genauere Feinheiten zu Erfühlen
> 
> ...



Kannst uns auch verraten welche Rahmengröße/Komponente/Gewicht ?
Thx

Lg Fatpak


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. April 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Kannst uns auch verraten welche Rahmengröße/Komponente/Gewicht ?
> Thx
> 
> Lg Fatpak



Die Fanes ist Größe L , Sram 1x11 , Shimano Saint Bremsen 200/180mm , Sattelstütze Vecnum Moveloc 200mm , Gabel Fox 36 Float 180mm , Dämpfer CCDB CS , Laufräder eThirteen , Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27,5x2,8 EVO Trailstar/Pacestar .
Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 15Kg


----------



## Riffer (14. April 2016)

Danke @boblike (dein erster Beitrag war auch schon hilfreich ) und @Allgaeufex - die Inputs schärfen das Bild deutlich!

Also was ich mitnehme: Ich mag glaub ich maximal 2,8er, weil Fatbike hab ich eh. Könnte sein, dass ich auch bei 2,4-2,5 hängen bleibe, aber reizvoll ist das Thema PLusbereifung jedenfalls. Maxxis hat ja leider in 29" nur 3"-Breite angekündigt, die XM551 ist ebenfalls nicht in 29" erhältlich, bleibt dort Trace Trail 35 und Asym 35 mit sinnvollem Preis/Gewicht/Leistungsverhältnis. Dennoch bin ich eher in Richtung 30mm Maulweite unterwegs, um universeller zu bleiben (das Fatbike hat dann 65mm).

OK, also für mich schaut es derzeit nach einem Laufradsatz mit XM481 Felge aus, nur weiß ich absolut noch nicht, ob ich es in 27,5 oder 29" mache, bzw. ob ich ein Mischmodell mit hinten 27,5 mache (wobei hinten der Platz sicher geringer ausfällt, falls ich vorn die Yari 27,5+/29 einbaue). Ich werde beobachten und grübeln, denn das Gewicht und die Wendigkeit wäre wie bei @boblike´s Vorschlag mit der geringeren rotierenden Masse und Innenbreite wohl gegeben ungeachtet der tatsächlichen Reifenbreite.


----------



## boblike (14. April 2016)

Wäre natürlich toll, wenn man sich nicht alles erst kaufen muss um zu sehen ob es passt.
kann dir anbieten meinen LRS zu testen, wenn du es nicht weit nach Darmstadt hast!

Mich würde auch mal reizen einen XM551 LRS mit RR 3,0 zu testen.


----------



## Riffer (14. April 2016)

Eher doch weiter - ich komme aus Wien! Danke für das nette Angebot, das wäre natürlich ein Hit gewesen.


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Fatbikes unterliegen einer höheren Macht und sind gemacht um die physikalischen Gesetze auszuhebeln, da gelten doch keine "Vorgaben".
> Dein Fans trifft genau ins schwarze mit 40mm Felgen und NN2,8 mit max 850g.
> Denkst du eine 35mm würde es auch tun, also wie rund baut der NN mit der 40er?


Das bezieht jetzt nicht nur auf dich, sondern auch auf die aktuelle Diskussion im allgemeinen. Es gibt einen Grund, warum dieser Thread im Fatbike-Forum eröffnet wurde und nicht bei den 29ern. Hier soll es darum gehen die Plusgrößen in ihren Möglichkeiten, was Breite und niedrige Drücke betrifft, voll auszuschöpfen. Fatbike-Rahmen bieten dazu naturgemäß alles was man braucht.
Mit Diskussionen über Felgen unter 500g und ob dieser Reifen auf jener schmalen Felge funktioniert seid ihr hier imho Fehl am Platz. Dafür gibt es ein 29er Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (14. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit Diskussion über Felgen unter 500g und ob dieser Reifen auf jener schmalen Felge funktioniert seid ihr hier imho Fehl am Platz. Dafür gibt es ein 29er Forum.


geht das schon wieder los...


----------



## Riffer (14. April 2016)

Das eigene Unterforum sollte das lösen - wohlgemerkt: sollte!


----------



## exto (14. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Das eigene Unterforum sollte das lösen - wohlgemerkt: sollte!



Immer schön brav bedenken:

Die Jungs machen das in ihrer Freizeit!


----------



## boblike (14. April 2016)

Ein sehr interessanter Rahmen:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c.../hardtail/product/review-bird-zero-am2-50247/


----------



## Riffer (14. April 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Immer schön brav bedenken:
> 
> Die Jungs machen das in ihrer Freizeit!



Moment, das sollte keine Kritik an zu langsamer Umsetzung sein, sondern ich denke daran, dass immer irgendwer mit den geschriebenen Inhalten nicht einverstanden sein kann/wird. Gibt halt immer strenge und lockere Auslegungen - somit wird es etwa möglich sein, ein normales breitbereiftes 29er als Plusbike zu akzeptieren oder eben nicht. So war es gemeint.

Die Arbeit der am Forum mitwirkenden Personen steht dezidiert außer Zweifel!  Hab ich zu knapp geschrieben offensichtlich, war noch knapp nach dem Erwachen...


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Moment, das sollte keine Kritik an zu langsamer Umsetzung sein, sondern ich denke daran, dass immer irgendwer mit den geschriebenen Inhalten nicht einverstanden sein kann/wird. Gibt halt immer strenge und lockere Auslegungen - somit wird es etwa möglich sein, ein normales breitbereiftes 29er als Plusbike zu akzeptieren oder eben nicht. So war es gemeint.


Ich baue mir selbst ein 29er mit B+ auf. Das hat nichts mit Akzeptanz zu, sondern der Herangehensweise und Themen-Schwerpunkten in unterschiedlichen Unterforen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (14. April 2016)

Ja, schon gut, nur wenn alles einmal in einem Plus-Unterforum ist, gibt es ja dann "alle unter einem Dach". Wenn du meinst, es hat nichts mit Akzeptanz zu tun, wenn einer eine andere Herangehensweise hat und deswegen die andere als unpassend bezeichnet?! Aber es ist zum Glück derzeit einfach hypothetisch.

Und jetzt bitte wieder zum Thema und inspiriert weiter, denn es ist ja viel interessanter zu erfahren, was du für dein Projekt für Eckpunkte ausgesucht hast!


----------



## Burba (14. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich baue mir selbst ein 29er mit B+ auf. Das hat nichts mit Akzeptanz zu, sondern der Herangehensweise und Themen-Schwerpunkten in unterschiedlichen Unterforen.


Mir scheint, dass es bei dir sehr wohl um Akzeptanz geht. Du möchtest Leute, die aus der Richtung schmalere Felgen und Reifen kommen, loswerden.
Der Fred hier hat aber als einzigen Schwerpunkt ein *+ *im Namen, alles andere ist offen...


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte wieder zum Thema und inspiriert weiter, denn es ist ja viel interessanter zu erfahren, was du für dein Projekt für Eckpunkte ausgesucht hast!


Dafür ist es noch ein bisschen zu theoretisch, weil mir ne Menge Teile fehlen. Kurz zusammengefasst läuft das ganze wohl unter dem Motto "Bigger is better!" und Kosteneffizienz, sprich das ganze soll sich aus der Teilekiste und einem Schlachtfest nach Möglichkeit selbst tragen.

@Burba diese Diskussion finde ich müßig. Der Thread-Ersteller hat seine Intention erst kürzlich dargelegt, als es mal wieder um die Notwendigkeit dieses Threads ging. Was du in meine Worte rein-interpretierst ist deine Sache. Darauf habe ich eh keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Burba (14. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Burba diese Diskussion finde ich müßig. Der Thread-Ersteller hat seine Intention erst kürzlich dargelegt, als es mal wieder um die Notwendigkeit dieses Threads ging. Was du in meine Worte rein-interpretierst ist deine Sache. Darauf habe ich eh keinen Einfluss.


Jaja, auch bei Interpretationen von Intentionen gibt es offensichtlich verschiedene Blickwinkel 
Und ich find es nicht müßig, jemanden freundlich anzustoßen weil er etwas an seiner Toleranzfähigkeit arbeiten könnte


----------



## Fatpak (14. April 2016)

so san die Franken, nur am meckern


----------



## Fatster (15. April 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> so san die Franken, nur am meckern



...  ...


----------



## tofino73 (15. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand von Euch diesen Rahmen hier schon geordert und aufgebaut:






http://de.aliexpress.com/store/prod...5-20/1683046_32456144554.html?storeId=1683046

Happy trails


----------



## Riffer (15. April 2016)

Ist das nicht der: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufb...tbecher-in-uebergroesse.797905/#post-13738258


----------



## tofino73 (15. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufb...tbecher-in-uebergroesse.797905/#post-13738258



Nein, der hat ja nicht beide Sitzstreben hochgezogen. Wie ein Trek Stache


----------



## Riffer (15. April 2016)

Stimmt, das ist doch anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (15. April 2016)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch diesen Rahmen hier schon geordert und aufgebaut:
> 
> ...




Der könnte mit diesem hier identisch sein: http://www.lamerecycles.com/#!blank/io4sk


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2016)

Den gibt es nur in 18" ohne Achse. Mit Gabel 500 dollar.
Bei icanbikes.com gibt es einen der in jeder Größe lieferbar ist. Wenn du dich bis Sonntag geduldest siehst in meinem thread Detail Bilder.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. April 2016)

Ich betreibe mal wenig Crosspromotion in eigener Sache: 






Mehr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abgefahren-33-ortlieb-bikepacking-taschen.799014/


----------



## Rommos (17. April 2016)




----------



## exto (17. April 2016)

Rahmen und Gabel an sich sind wirklich sehr schön!

Das war's dann aber auch. Die Farbe fand ich schon in den 8ies furchtbar, die Achsen sehen aus wie ein Zentralverschluss für Unimog-Felgen, der Rest ist 08/15. Bis auf diese Kurbel-Pariser. Die sind schlicht etwas peinlich.

Insgesamt 4-


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2016)

Irgendwie nicht stimmig das Rad.


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2016)

Ich finds geil. Habt euch nicht so. 0815 Teile zeugen wenigstens davon, dass das Gerät auch bewegt und nicht nur durch Fotostudios und Galerie-Threads geprügelt wird.


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. April 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Rahmen und Gabel an sich sind wirklich sehr schön!
> 
> Das war's dann aber auch. Die Farbe fand ich schon in den 8ies furchtbar, die Achsen sehen aus wie ein Zentralverschluss für Unimog-Felgen, der Rest ist 08/15. Bis auf diese Kurbel-Pariser. Die sind schlicht etwas peinlich.
> 
> Insgesamt 4-


Kuwahara hatte die Lackierung, oder?


----------



## versteher (18. April 2016)

http://theradavist.com/2016/04/the-...times-bikes-like-men-jump-up-and-say-hello/#1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. April 2016)

Sagt über mich was ihr wolllt, aber ne DT 466d ist ja wohl ne absolute Themaverfehlung


----------



## exto (19. April 2016)

Gib's auf!


----------



## dkc-live (19. April 2016)

Bei 3 Bar auf Asphalt ist die Felgenbreite ohnehin nebensächlich.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Bei 3 Bar auf Asphalt ist die Felgenbreite ohnehin nebensächlich.



Glaub net das man den Reifen mit 3 Bar fahren darf 

G.


----------



## dkc-live (19. April 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub net das man den Reifen mit 3 Bar fahren darf
> 
> G.


Meinst du der platzt dann beim bergauf schieben?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2016)

Den 3.0er Knard darf man nur mit 2 Bar aufpumpen. Bei 3Bar hätte ich schoh aweng angst das der sich zu stark ausdehnt  
Oder zumindest an der ersten scharfen Steinkante explodiert 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (19. April 2016)

Der maximale Druck, bevor die Felge reisst, ist abhängig von der Reifenbreite.
NoTubes (und DT ?) haben schöne Tabellenangaben.

Wenn die Felge den Rennradreifen mit 8+ Bar aushält heisst das nicht dass man
einen 4.0er genauso so fest aufpumpen dürfte.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der maximale Druck, bevor die Felge reisst, ist abhängig von der Reifenbreite.
> NoTubes (und DT ?) haben schöne Tabellenangaben.
> 
> Wenn die Felge den Rennradreifen mit 8+ Bar aushält heisst das nicht dass man
> einen 4.0er genauso so fest aufpumpen dürfte.



Ich bin eher vom Versagen des Reifens ausgegangen 

Zum Felgenplatzthema gibts einen extra Thread zu Drücken, wegen Procore und so. Weil ja kaum MB Felgen exestieren die für 6bar freigegeben sind. 
Das technische Resumee ist, das je schmäler der Reifen desto mehr bar kann fahren ohne das die Felge schaden nimmt. Deswegen ist Procore ja überhaupt doch möglich, weils ja so Rennradgröße hat und der dicke Reifen ja normalen Druck.

G.


----------



## zoomer (19. April 2016)

Der Procore ist ja ein Rennradreifen, nur ohne Lauffläche.
Der richtige Reifen kommt zwar noch dazu aber der hat ja kaum Luft.

Für den Reifen gilt natürlich das gleiche wie für die Felge.
Das was der Reifenwulst an den Felgenhörnern reisst spannt natürlich
auch die Karkasse.
Und das ist bei gleichem Druck beim voluminöseren Reifen aufgrund der
grösseren Fläche auf die der Druck wirkt eben auch grösser.


----------



## LockeTirol (20. April 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


>


Was ist denn das für eines?


----------



## Rommos (20. April 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eines?



schau mal bei Winter bicycles....


ähnlicher Stil


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2016)

(Quelle)


----------



## Fabeymer (23. April 2016)

Krass gute Krampe!


----------



## dkc-live (23. April 2016)

Stimmig und gut. 
Hätte nur die Zugführung vorm lackieren entfernt.ist ja ein ssp! Aber so gibt es einen weg zurück.


----------



## Bumble (23. April 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Krass gute Krampe!


Danke, hab grad überlegt was das fürn Rahmen is


----------



## Rommos (23. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (23. April 2016)

hammer geiles Teil


----------



## Rommos (24. April 2016)

Mal eine Frage zu 26+ - hab da mal gesucht, gibt es da echt nur die Surly-Reifen?? Bin ja schon einiges an verrückt, aber bei fast nem' hunni pro Stück....


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. April 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu 26+ - hab da mal gesucht, gibt es da echt nur die Surly-Reifen?? Bin ja schon einiges an verrückt, aber bei fast nem' hunni pro Stück....



Da gibt´s inzwischen ein paar Alternativen, hier zu finden.


----------



## exto (24. April 2016)

Ich fürchte das ist so 

26+ scheint eine der Größen (neben 27,5x4) zu sein, die sich eher nicht so durchsetzen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass voluminöse 26er Reifen (z.B. Maxxis Ardent/Advantage) auf breiten Felgen ne ähnliche Figur machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu 26+ - hab da mal gesucht, gibt es da echt nur die Surly-Reifen?? Bin ja schon einiges an verrückt, aber bei fast nem' hunni pro Stück....



Der Wolfi 1 hat letztens doch noch einen endeckt. Den Vee Tire Traxx Fatty in 26x3 gibts bei Mountainbikes.net zu kaufen. 
Ist auch nicht so teuer, dafür aber auch nicht so breit.

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. April 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu 26+ - hab da mal gesucht, gibt es da echt nur die Surly-Reifen?? Bin ja schon einiges an verrückt, aber bei fast nem' hunni pro Stück....



WTB steigt auch mit ein, der Sea Otter Classic wurden Bridger und Scraper in 26+ gezeigt. Die Frage ist halt nur, ob man da viel günstiger wegkommen wird...






Könnte ganz interessant sein, ob 26+ in dem einen oder anderen Monstercross-/ Gravelrahmen Platz findet. Vaya, Wolverine und AWOL nehmen ja zum Beispiel bestimmte reguläre 650-Reifen auf...


----------



## ice_bear (24. April 2016)

Hier gibt´s auch paar Infos



ice_bear schrieb:


> 26 Plus wird doch der nächste große Wurf ...
> Die liebe Fahrradindustrie dreht sich eben im Kreis.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabeymer (24. April 2016)

Ich bin nicht unbedingt der Meinung, dass sich da etwas im Kreis dreht. Vielmehr empfinde ich die wachsenden Möglichkeiten, verschiedene Laufradgrößen in ein und demselben Rahmen fahren zu können, als eine der Innovationen schlechthin.


----------



## ice_bear (24. April 2016)

Ein bisschen "hetzten" schadet ja nicht 


Ich geb dir da vollkommen recht. Jede neuerung die uns vorhandenes Material noch vielseitiger nutzten lässt kommt uns ja zugute.
Was meimem Empfinden nach jedoch immer gleich bleibt, ist die Marketing-Maschinerie, welche mit diesen Neuerungen einhergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> WTB steigt auch mit ein, der Sea Otter Classic wurden Bridger und Scraper in 26+ gezeigt. Die Frage ist halt nur, ob man da viel günstiger wegkommen wird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, sehr schön. Vielleicht doch endlich wieder ein Umdenken in die richtige Richtung und es kommen mehr 26+ kompatible 650B Rahmen 

G.


----------



## Rommos (24. April 2016)

Von Veetire gibt es auch was ...


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2016)

Und der Fat b Nimble ist so dünn, dass er auf ner 50 mm Felge ein ordentlicher 26+ Reifen wird.


----------



## radlarmin (25. April 2016)




----------



## radlarmin (25. April 2016)

Habs letzten Freitag geliefert bekommen.
Für mich ein Top Bike.
Leicht ,Top Ausstattung, für nur 1300 euro
Freu mich schon auf eure Kommentare... wegen Bulls


----------



## Dutshlander (25. April 2016)

radlarmin schrieb:


> Habs letzten Freitag geliefert bekommen.
> Für mich ein Top Bike.
> Leicht ,Top Ausstattung, für nur 1300 euro
> Freu mich schon auf eure Kommentare... wegen Bulls


Copperhead, welche Ausführung, RS+, S+ oder + 
wie "Leicht"
welche _(Top)_ Ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlarmin (25. April 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Copperhead, welche Ausführung, RS+, S+ oder +
> wie "Leicht"
> welche _(Top)_ Ausstattung


Copperhead RS+
XT 22 Gang
Reba 100mm
Mit Kofferwaage 12,6 mit Pedalen


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2016)

@radlarmin wie kommts, dass das Rad bei dir ist, aber nicht auf der Bulls-HP?


----------



## radlarmin (25. April 2016)

Gibts glaub ich erst ab Mai offiziell zu kaufen.
Habe es letzten Freitag geliefert bekommen
Für nur 1300 statt 1699 euro


----------



## Schnipp (25. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> wie kommts, dass das Rad bei dir ist, aber nicht auf der Bulls-HP?



Ist doch auf der Homepage zu finden, steht nur etwas weiter unten als die anderen Copperhead:
http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-rs/


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Ist doch auf der Homepage zu finden, steht nur etwas weiter unten als die anderen Copperhead:
> http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-rs/


Irgendwie läuft das mit den Kategorien noch nicht so recht. Wenn man 27.5+ auswählt, findet man gar nichts.

Das interessantere Rad ist aber imho das Duro. Das kommt auch mal ohne die ewig gestrige Bulls-Geo aus.


----------



## Schnipp (25. April 2016)

Ja, wobei 1100€ Aufpreis für die Reverb und Fox 34 auch nicht ohne sind.


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Ja, wobei 1100€ Aufpreis für die Reverb und Fox 34 auch nicht ohne sind.



Richtig. 1000€ günstiger wären fair; dafür  muss es auch keine Fox und kein 1x11 sein.


----------



## Schnipp (25. April 2016)

Reverb und Fox sind einen Aufpreis natürlich wert, ebenso die andere Geo. Aber ich finde 1699€ zu 2799€ (UVP) passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## LockeTirol (25. April 2016)

Das Duro ist echt geil. Schade dass es so teuer ist.


----------



## franz.p. (25. April 2016)

hallo erstmal

nach dem ich die 26+ Variante ausprobiert habe und für gut empfunden habe und noch genug Platz im Rahmen/Gabel dachte ich mir da geht noch was....
kurzerhand den Zollstock genommen und mal ausgemessen!!!
das Ergebnis war 27,5 2.8
In der Totem ist es zwar etwas eng aber es geht...
habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (25. April 2016)

Moin,

ich überlege mein 29 Zoll Singular Buzzard auf 650b+ umzubauen - wahrscheinlich mit 2.8er Reifen, da die Revelation nicht mehr mitmacht.

Wenn ich mich richtig belesen habe, kann ich doch jeden 650b LRS nehmen, vorausgesetzt die Felge ist breit genug (bei 2.8 sollte sie ja so um 35mm breit sein)?

Oder brauche ich einen speziellen LRS?

Ich würde es halt gern mal testen. bevor ich ein Haufen Geld in den Aufbau eines neuen LRS investiere...


----------



## OZM (25. April 2016)

franz.p. schrieb:


> ... das Ergebnis war 27,5 2.8 ...



Was sind das für Felgen?
Vor allem: was für eine Innenweite haben die?


----------



## Fabeymer (25. April 2016)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich überlege mein 29 Zoll Singular Buzzard auf 650b+ umzubauen - wahrscheinlich mit 2.8er Reifen, da die Revelation nicht mehr mitmacht.
> 
> ...



Mit 35mm bist du felgenbreitentechnisch im unteren Bereich, aber zum Testen (und, je nach Anspruch oder persönlichem Geschmack auch darüber hinaus) ist das vollkommen ausreichend.  

Bin gespannt auf Bilder, bisher sahen sämtliche Plus-Singulars, die ich bisher gesehen habe, super aus. Die Kombi aus dünnen Rohren und dicken Schlappen hat einfach was!


----------



## boblike (25. April 2016)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich überlege mein 29 Zoll Singular Buzzard auf 650b+ umzubauen - wahrscheinlich mit 2.8er Reifen, da die Revelation nicht mehr mitmacht.
> 
> ...


Zum testen kann ich mich in Darmstadt anbieten! Habe die DT Swiss XM 481 mit 30mm innen und den Rocket Ron in 2.8 und 3.0 da


----------



## Rommos (25. April 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mit 35mm bist du felgenbreitentechnisch im unteren Bereich, aber zum Testen (und, je nach Anspruch oder persönlichem Geschmack auch darüber hinaus) ist das vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf Bilder, bisher sahen sämtliche Plus-Singulars, die ich bisher gesehen habe, super aus. Die Kombi aus dünnen Rohren und dicken Schlappen hat einfach was!



Du sprichst aus der Sicht des Fatbikers 

Der ursprüngliche Ansatz der B+ Story war ja, Reifen mit mehr Volumen /Bauhöhe in vorhandene 29er Rahmen zu bauen. Und da sind 35mm Felgen (grad für 2.8er Reifen) nicht die schlechteste Wahl....


----------



## Hotschy681 (25. April 2016)

Muss ich aber trotzdem erstmal nen gebrauchten LRS mit entsprechend breiter Felge finden, der auch meinen Achsen-Standards entspricht


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Du sprichst aus der Sicht des Fatbikers
> 
> Der ursprüngliche Ansatz der B+ Story war ja, Reifen mit mehr Volumen /Bauhöhe in vorhandene 29er Rahmen zu bauen. Und da sind 35mm Felgen (grad für 2.8er Reifen) nicht die schlechteste Wahl....


Der Fabi hatte zuerst das Krampus, also spricht er aus der Sicht eines Plus Biker der ersten Stunde.


----------



## Rommos (25. April 2016)

mea culpa, nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil - unter 45mm Innerweote macht es null Sinn


----------



## Hotschy681 (25. April 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Zum testen kann ich mich in Darmstadt anbieten! Habe die DT Swiss XM 481 mit 30mm innen und den Rocket Ron in 2.8 und 3.0 da



Danke, Darmstadt und Dresden liegen leider etwa 4 Stunden auseinander, auch wenn ich im Februar erst da war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (25. April 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Du sprichst aus der Sicht des Fatbikers
> 
> Der ursprüngliche Ansatz der B+ Story war ja, Reifen mit mehr Volumen /Bauhöhe in vorhandene 29er Rahmen zu bauen. Und da sind 35mm Felgen (grad für 2.8er Reifen) nicht die schlechteste Wahl....



Das weiß ich und habe dazu auch mal etwas medial aufbereitet:
http://velomotion.de/2016/02/44220/



BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Fabi hatte zuerst das Krampus, also spricht er aus der Sicht eines Plus Biker der ersten Stunde.



Völlig korrekt, ich bin Rabbit Hole/Knard geschädigt.  



Rommos schrieb:


> mea culpa, nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil - unter 45mm Innerweote macht es null Sinn


----------



## 601 (25. April 2016)

Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2016)

franz.p. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 487335 Anhang anzeigen 487337 Anhang anzeigen 487338 Anhang anzeigen 487334 hallo erstmal
> 
> nach dem ich die 26+ Variante ausprobiert habe und für gut empfunden habe und noch genug Platz im Rahmen/Gabel dachte ich mir da geht noch was....
> kurzerhand den Zollstock genommen und mal ausgemessen!!!
> ...



Steht dem Rad wie die extra dafür erfunden 
An der Totem wirds schoh eng, geht des beim Einfedern wirklich aus?
Der Wolfi hat ja die 3.0er Knard drinnen. 

G.


----------



## franz.p. (26. April 2016)

OZM schrieb:


> Was sind das für Felgen?
> Vor allem: was für eine Innenweite haben die?



hi,
die Felgen haben eine Aussenbreite von 50mm innen??
Marke???
günstige aus EBay!!!
da es ersteinmal ein Versuch war!!!


----------



## franz.p. (26. April 2016)

Hi LB Jörg,
ja geht ganz gut,hat am Anfang am Kabelbinder der Bremse geschliffen!
überlege aber dich durch eine 27,5 Gabel zu tauschen!
Lyrik oder Yari....


----------



## franz.p. (26. April 2016)

Die Felgen sind von P.O.G.!!!
gibt es auch in 29+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2016)

Gibt es am günstigsten über best bike parts oder cnc bike


----------



## aemkei77 (27. April 2016)

Downsizing





Ist das jetzt B+ oder Fat-


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2016)

Fat Doppel-D-Minus.


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. April 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Downsizing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farbe ist jedenfalls der Hammer!


----------



## BigJohn (27. April 2016)

Ich setze mich hiermit für das Fat+ Format ein. Mit 170mm Überboost- und 190mm Megaboost-Naben. Wenn sie jetzt bestellen bekommen Sie den Umrüstsatz für Steckachsen gratis dazu.


----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Downsizing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *26 only*


----------



## aemkei77 (27. April 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


>


man kann nicht ewig gestern leben


----------



## boblike (27. April 2016)

Hat jemand aus dem Umkreis Darmstadt zufällig eine LRS mit 40mm Maulweite und Schwalbe 3.0 Reifen im  Einsatz. Würde gerne mal testen wie die in meinen Rad aussehen und passen.


----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2016)

Wow, wenn ich nicht schon versorgt wäre, könnte ich hier intensiv schwach werden


----------



## Riffer (28. April 2016)

@BigJohn: Kann ich nachempfinden. Wenn das ein Fully wäre, müsste ich alle Bikes verkaufen und ein bis zwei davon (in blau ) haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (29. April 2016)

Ganz nett die Kiste, aber es sind ja nur schmalhanselige 2.8er WTB drin. Zum Schwachwerden müsste da für mich mehr reinpassen...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Fatster (29. April 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Ganz nett die Kiste, aber es sind ja nur schmalhanselige 2.8er WTB drin. Zum Schwachwerden müsste da für mich mehr reinpassen...
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



 ... wer die "schmalhanseligen" 2.8er WTB's mal ne Weile selbst gefahren ist weiß, das "Breite" nicht alles ist


----------



## Riffer (29. April 2016)

Reifen sind schnell gewechselt, und mit Nobby Nics (ich glaube auch 2,8er, aber die sind breiter) hab ich das Ding auch schon gesichtet. Das Last FFWD ist ein starkes Teil, gerade mit 551ern oder ähnlicher Befelgung!


----------



## Rommos (29. April 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Reifen sind schnell gewechselt, und mit Nobby Nics (ich glaube auch 2,8er, aber die sind breiter) hab ich das Ding auch schon gesichtet. Das Last FFWD ist ein starkes Teil, gerade mit 551ern oder ähnlicher Befelgung!


Das oben ist aber kein Last Fast Forward sondern ein Stanton Sherpa 853. Und wenn da 3.0  schön locker reinpassen, dann ist das definitiv eine große Versuchung...


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2016)

Die Ausfallenden und der asymmetrische Hinterbau sind aber weniger geil.


----------



## Riffer (29. April 2016)

Ups, vertan. Stimmt, ist ja eigentlich am großen Bildschirm gut zu erkennen, am Smartphone war es für mich nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Rommos (29. April 2016)

Von @prolink 












Rahmen selbstgebaut


----------



## Fatster (29. April 2016)

Glückwunsch @prolink sehr schön, hat was!  
Einzig der Sattel will (für meinen Geschmack) irgendwie nicht so richtig passen ... 'n Flite oder 'n Cambium wäre (für meinen Geschmack) stimmiger  

anyway: Cooles Bike


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2016)

Jetzt also auch in Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. April 2016)

Man sieht's,an den Schweißnähten!


----------



## zoomer (29. April 2016)

Solange es Alu ist find ich die ok


----------



## ice_bear (1. Mai 2016)

War der hier schon?


----------



## accutrax (1. Mai 2016)

mal ein anderer ansatz für den instigator ...24+..
von HarMi aus dem mtbr forum...
24x4.0 mit rigid ! fox 40...





gruss accu


----------



## BigJohn (1. Mai 2016)

Das ding ist mal brutal hässlich. Dafür haben Fans von Hilfsmotoren irgendwie ein spezielles Händchen.


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2016)

Also ich find's irgendwie geil. Kann man natürlich n bisschen liebevoller und vor allem ohne Motor umsetzen, aber ansonsten ne kernige Kiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (1. Mai 2016)

motor konnte ich bis jetzt nicht entdecken...
im instgator fred auf mtbr lässt sich das bild vergrössern...
gruber assist wäre noch eine möglichkeit..

aber die experimentierfreudigkeit im mtbr forum find ich immer wieder inspirierend...

gruss accu


----------



## BigJohn (1. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht täuscht es ja. Die Packung auf dem gepäckträger sieht nach Akku aus


----------



## Hotschy681 (1. Mai 2016)

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Riffer (2. Mai 2016)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 489194 Anhang anzeigen 489195
> 
> Ich habe fertig!



25mm Maulweite - na dann mach ich vielleicht auch sowas mit den Amride25...  naja, weiß nicht recht. Wie ist das Fahrverhalten? Oder ist es noch nicht bewegt worden?


----------



## Hotschy681 (2. Mai 2016)

Gestern nur mal kurz übers Feld. Fahrverhalten gefällt mir sehr gut, wesentlich satter als mit 2.25 er Rocket Ron bei 29 Zoll. Muss aber noch etwas mit dem Luftdruck spielen.


----------



## boblike (2. Mai 2016)

Aslo ich war gestern wieder mit dem RR3.0 auf einer XM481 30mm Maulweite im Trail und ich konnte bis auf das Wippen bei unrundem Tritt nichts negatives feststellen. 
Da ich noch nicht auf tubless umgerüßtest habe, war ich mit 1,25bar bei 120kg Systemgewicht unterwegs.
Hab es auch mal richtig krachen lassen :-D

Werde demnächst noch den RR2.8 testen und dann kommt tubeless.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (2. Mai 2016)

juhu grad eingetrudelt, my sons new ride. ich hoffe ich darfs mal ausprobieren, gefallen tuts mir richtig gut!


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Mai 2016)

Schick! Ein PM1


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Mai 2016)

Hat hier schon jemand Infos zu den neuen Schwalbe Reifen in 2,6"? So was würde mir als Magic Mary für mein Enduro gefallen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Infos zu den neuen Schwalbe Reifen in 2,6"? So was würde mir als Magic Mary für mein Enduro gefallen!


Keine Ahnung, ob da noch mehr kommen, hoffentlich nicht nur der Nobby, sondern auch grobtauglicheres...nach eigener Er-fahrung würde mir der Fat Albert Front in 2.6 sehr taugen.
Scheint, Schwalbe makes the most out of Boost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (3. Mai 2016)

Demnächst dann noch 2,45 als Slim-Plus oder was?
Für 26" hätte ich mehr Verwendung....


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2016)

Ist doch schön. So hat man wenigstens die Auswahl und kann den breitest möglichen Reifen fahren.
Also wenn man Schwalbe Reifen mag jedenfalls. Den Vorteil 2.6 er Nobbys sehe ich jedenfalls nicht. So leicht rollt der nun auch nicht. Und soviel Grip generiert der schon gar nicht. Find ich persönlich etwas unsinnig.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Mai 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...
> Scheint, Schwalbe makes the most out of Boost.
> Anhang anzeigen 489539



Das ist sicher ein Druck- oder besser Satzfehler


----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,

suche einen 650B+ Hardtailrahmen mit 148 Booststandard für ein Selbstbauprojekt.
Habe im Moment das Datrmoor Primal 27.5+ im Auge (leider noch nicht verfügbar).
Das NS Bikes Eccentric Djambo hat sich leider disqualifiziert (jetzt 142x12, früher mit 148x12 angegeben).
Welche vergleichbaren Rahmen (flacher Lenkwinkel, 150mm Federweg) gibt es denn noch?
Preislich sollte der Rahmen bei max. 400€ liegen.

Boost 148 ist Pflicht, da LRS schon vorhanden.

Für Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar!

Gruß
Swoopyourlife


----------



## boblike (3. Mai 2016)

Von Alpkit gibt's da was schönes
Sonder heißt es glaube ich.


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Mai 2016)

Hat nicht der Last Fast Forward diesen Standard?


----------



## Schnipp (3. Mai 2016)

Gerade mal nach gesucht, kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht :
https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/sonder-transmitter-frame-only


----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. Mai 2016)

Das Sonder Transmitter sieht echt schick aus 

Das Last Fastforward hat laut Homepage 135mm hub with.
Keine Ahnung wie da die Kette am Reifen vorbei kommt


----------



## mw.dd (3. Mai 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> ...
> Das Last Fastforward hat laut Homepage 135mm hub with.
> Keine Ahnung wie da die Kette am Reifen vorbei kommt



Asymmetrisch eingespeichtes Hinterrad (6mm Versatz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Asymmetrisch eingespeichtes Hinterrad (6mm Versatz).



Wie kommt man denn auf den schmalen Pfad?!?
Da habe ich dann ein Standardlaufrad und muss die ganze S...... dann neu einspeichen???
Kein Wunder, dass die jetzt alle im Bikemarkt auftauchen...

Oder hat das irgendeinen Vorteil, den ich nicht sehe???


----------



## OZM (3. Mai 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Gerade mal nach gesucht, kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht :
> https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/sonder-transmitter-frame-only



*Are Sonder available outside the UK?*
They will be - but not just yet. We are seeking out some favourable shipping rates and we will update the Sonder pages when we have these sorted.

schade


----------



## Schnipp (3. Mai 2016)

Ist mir entgangen, in Gunmetal sieht es schon echt gut aus.


----------



## boblike (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte da mal angefragt und die sagten mir sie liegen nach D


----------



## oli_muenchen (3. Mai 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Das Sonder Transmitter sieht echt schick aus
> 
> Das Last Fastforward hat laut Homepage 135mm hub with.
> Keine Ahnung wie da die Kette am Reifen vorbei kommt


Warum sollte das nicht gehen? 1x10/11 wird sicher kein Problem sein. Ich fahr am Singular Rooster auch mit 135mm Hinterachse. Und auch noch 2x10...


----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. Mai 2016)

Aber welche Reifenbreite?
Die Frage bezog sich auf 650B+, also 2,8 oder 3,0 Reifen.
Denke dann wird es knapp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (3. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre fette 3.0er.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. Mai 2016)

Ok!
Ich dachte das geht sich nicht aus ohne Boost.
Wahrscheinlich doch nur  Marketing


----------



## oli_muenchen (3. Mai 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Ok!
> Ich dachte das geht sich nicht aus ohne Boost.
> Wahrscheinlich doch nur  Marketing


Ja, genau


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn auf den schmalen Pfad?!?
> Da habe ich dann ein Standardlaufrad und muss die ganze S...... dann neu einspeichen???



Der Versatz ist so gering, das Umzentrieren reicht.



Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Oder hat das irgendeinen Vorteil, den ich nicht sehe???



Kein Boost 



Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Aber welche Reifenbreite?
> Die Frage bezog sich auf 650B+, also 2,8 oder 3,0 Reifen.
> Denke dann wird es knapp...



Schau in mein Album.


----------



## exto (4. Mai 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich doch nur  Marketing



... dass offensichtlich prima funktioniert hat 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es keine +Bikes gab, bevor der Boost Standard geschaffen wurde. 
Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass es wirklich Leute gibt, die ernsthaft glauben, dass es ohne gar nicht geht


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> suche einen 650B+ Hardtailrahmen mit 148 Booststandard für ein Selbstbauprojekt.
> Habe im Moment das Datrmoor Primal 27.5+ im Auge (leider noch nicht verfügbar).
> ...


Ich würd ja Carbon aus China vorschlagen. 

Gibt durchaus Rahmen für 400$ bei Alibaba. Oder einfach mal bei Carbonal nachfragen. Dann biste bei ungeführ 450 €

Hier ist das Djambo immernoch mit 148 angegeben.
http://www.bruegelmann.de/ns-bikes-eccentric-djambo-650b-plus-rahmen-flat-black-477859.html
ok hier nicht.
http://www.ns-bikes.com/eccentric-djambo,1472,pl.htm

Warum willst du 148? Macht doch nur die Naben teuer und rar.


----------



## boblike (4. Mai 2016)

Also ich habe auch nur 142x12 und einen 3,0 RR der echt dick ist und die Kette hat eine großen Abstand zum reifen!


----------



## Swoopyourlife (4. Mai 2016)

Carbon aus China lass ich lieber...

Das Jambo wird auf der Homepage als Frame (jetzt) mit 142 beschrieben und das Komplettrad mit 148.
Habe bei einem Laden angefragt und als Antwort 142 bekommen, somit ist der für mich raus.

Den LRS mit 148 habe ich schon, konnte im Bikemarkt nicht wiederstehen 

Bin halt zuerst über das Primal 27,5+ gestolpert und dabei wurde dann die Idee mit dem 650B+ Hardtail "geboren".
Und die Beschreibung warum Boost klingen logisch.
Hätte mich evtl. mehr informieren sollen, dann wären jetzt mehr Rahmen in der Auswahl...
Aber der Sonder finde ich schon richtig chick


----------



## boblike (4. Mai 2016)

Finde die Email von denen nicht mehr, aber schreib die an. Haben bei mir sofort reagiert und waren super nett! 
Vllt. kannst du Ihnen anbiete, dass du Ihnen als PDF den Online frankierten Bapper schickst und die müssen den nur noch aufs Packet kleben!
Ach ich würde echt gerne man einen Aufbau von dem Bike sehen!


----------



## Swoopyourlife (4. Mai 2016)

Habe Alpkit heute kontaktiert.
Versand nach Deutschland geht!
Rahmen 24£ Komplettrad 48£.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (4. Mai 2016)

30€ kling echt fair!


----------



## Swoopyourlife (4. Mai 2016)

Finde ich auch!


----------



## accutrax (4. Mai 2016)

salsa redpoint 26+....... 













gruss accu


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2016)

ohh gott ... eine weitere Laufradgröße.


----------



## boblike (4. Mai 2016)

Wo hast du die Bilder her?


----------



## OZM (4. Mai 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Bilder her?



Bildadresse kopieren und ...

tadda

http://singletrackworld.com/2016/05/salsa-26-plus-is-coming/


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Mai 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ohh gott ... eine weitere Laufradgröße.



Nein, nur ein weiterer Rahmen, in den man eine bereits existierende Laufradgröße einbauen kann.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2016)

Na toll, jetzt kommen sie mit 26+ in die Gänge


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2016)

Jetzt haben ja alle ihr 26 verkauft .
Wann kommt 650- um 26" rahmen zu retrofitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (4. Mai 2016)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, hab mir mal einen Satz 26+ Felgen ins Hochregallager gestellt - entweder für ein Tandem oder...


----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hab noch nen Satz. Meint ihr bei 33 mm Maulweite krieg ich einen 3.0er in nen 650b Rahmen? ￼￼


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2016)

Endlich die richtige Rädergröße 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, hab mir mal einen Satz 26+ Felgen ins Hochregallager gestellt - entweder für ein Tandem oder...



Welche denn?

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Infos zu den neuen Schwalbe Reifen in 2,6"? So was würde mir als Magic Mary für mein Enduro gefallen!





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob da noch mehr kommen, hoffentlich nicht nur der Nobby, sondern auch grobtauglicheres...nach eigener Er-fahrung würde mir der Fat Albert Front in 2.6 sehr taugen.
> Scheint, Schwalbe makes the most out of Boost.
> Anhang anzeigen 489539





mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist sicher ein Druck- oder besser Satzfehler




Aber sicher....gaaaanz sicher......und das schlimme ist, die häufen sich...


----------



## Riffer (6. Mai 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> salsa redpoint 26+.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bike fand ich auf den ersten Blick genial, aber ich glaube, dass doch das Pony Rustler/Horsethief meine Erwartungen eher trifft. Ich weiß nicht, 26"+ ist zwar fein an sich, aber ohne größere Reifenauswahl wohl nicht sehr sinnvoll. Ranger 3" wäre für mich hinten ok, vorne müsste ich aber auf einen Maxxis 27,5x2,8" warten - oje, das klingt reizvoll... 

Und der neue Nobby Nic in Übergröße ist leider auch interessanter als ich es ihm zugestehe. Wenn nur dir bisherigen Erfahrungen mit den Schwalben nicht so eindeutig gewesen wären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (6. Mai 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, 26"+ ist zwar fein an sich, aber ohne größere Reifenauswahl wohl nicht sehr sinnvoll. Ranger 3" wäre für mich hinten ok, vorne müsste ich aber auf einen Maxxis 27,5x2,8" warten - oje, das klingt reizvoll...



nachdem surly im frühjahr die instigators in usa zum superpreis (aus)verkauft hat, 
als bundle mit rabbit hohle felgen um die 600.-$ !!
hätte ich erwartet das wars mit 26+...und mit dem insti in der bisherigen form...

nachdem salsa das redpoint aber nun als 26+ auf dem sea otter gezeigt hat 
wird es in zukunft bestimmt ein grösseres angebot an 26+ reifen geben..

und vielleicht ja im zuge mit dem neuen krampus auch einen neuen instigator..

gruss accu


----------



## nordstadt (6. Mai 2016)

Schon lustig was die bei QBP machen der eine übernimmt die 26+ Spare vom anderen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2016)

Mir bietet 26 mal 3.0 alles was ich will. Nimmt nur einen Teil vom quirligem Spaß und man hat schon halbes Fatifeeling mit den perfekten Rolleigenschaften.
Das ist es was mich bei 650B+ abschreckt, wenn ich den Außendurchmesser will, dann fahr ich gleich 4.0 oder ganz Fat. 

G.


----------



## accutrax (6. Mai 2016)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Schon lustig was die bei QBP machen der eine übernimmt die 26+ Spare vom anderen.


wie beim 29+ krampus....surly testet mit (in der herstellung günstigen) stahlframes an ...
salsa übernimmt dann ...mit vollcarbon frames..
gehört nicht 45nrth auch zu quality bicycle parts..?



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mir bietet 26 mal 3.0 alles was ich will. Nimmt nur einen Teil vom quirligem Spaß und man hat schon halbes Fatifeeling mit den perfekten Rolleigenschaften.
> Das ist es was mich bei 650B+ abschreckt, wenn ich den Außendurchmesser will, dann fahr ich gleich 4.0 oder ganz Fat.
> 
> G.



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen..
und nachdem es meinen früheren lieblingsreifen michelin dh 26x2,8 nicht mehr gibt...


gruss accu


----------



## BigJohn (6. Mai 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> gehört nicht 45nrth auch zu quality bicycle parts..?


Jup  Ich warte schon auf die ersten super-hochpreisigen Plus Reifen. Vielleicht ja zur Ausnahme mit Spikes?


----------



## aemkei77 (6. Mai 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist es was mich bei 650B+ abschreckt, wenn ich den Außendurchmesser will, dann fahr ich gleich 4.0 oder ganz Fat.
> 
> G.



Ich bin von 26×4.0 auf 27.5x3.0 umgestiegen und finds besser


----------



## Riffer (6. Mai 2016)

So gesehen will ich eigentlich 26x2,5", 26x4" und 27,5x2,8-3" im Fuhrpark haben, aber derzeit schaut es statt letzterem einfach nach 29x2,5" aus. Aber der Markt wird sich entwickeln, und ob ich in die Yari in ein paar Jahren dann einen 26er, einen 27,5 oder 29 jweils in ca. 3" stecke, ist vom dann verfügbaren Rahmenangebot abhängig.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Ich bin von 26×4.0 auf 27.5x3.0 umgestiegen und finds besser



Dann steig auf 26 mal 3.0 um und es wird noch besser. Das was von 26 mal 4.0 zu 27,5 mal 3.0 besser ist, ist doch hauptsächlich die bessere Federgabel.
Ansich meine ich aber nur wenns um Fullys geht.

G.


----------



## aemkei77 (7. Mai 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann steig auf 26 mal 3.0 um und es wird noch besser. Das was von 26 mal 4.0 zu 27,5 mal 3.0 besser ist, ist doch hauptsächlich die bessere Federgabel.
> Ansich meine ich aber nur wenns um Fullys geht.
> 
> G.


Keine Federgabel, trotzdem besser. Ist halt alles Geschmacksache...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Keine Federgabel, trotzdem besser. Ist halt alles Geschmacksache...



Oke, Starrbikes sind eine andere Welt. Bin von falschen Tatsachen ausgegangen, war ein wenig kurzsichtig 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2016)

Wenn es interessiert. Mit einer Boost Nabe ist die Kettenlinie mit einer Standard 1-Fach Kurbel perfekt.
Die Kette hat noch genügend Abstand zum 3" Reifen und fällt beim Rückwärtstreten nicht vom großen Ritzel.
Ergo: Boost Kurbeln sind meistens überflüssig.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Mai 2016)

Definiere "standard". Die boost Kurbeln haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung, ansonsten wird der Schräglauf in den großen Gängen unter Umständen ziemlich heftig. Ein so endgültiges und absolutes Fazit nach ein zwei kleinen Touren abzugeben, finde ich etwas bedenklich.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Definiere "standard". Die boost Kurbeln haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung, ansonsten wird der Schräglauf in den großen Gängen unter Umständen ziemlich heftig. Ein so endgültiges und absolutes Fazit nach ein zwei kleinen Touren abzugeben, finde ich etwas bedenklich.



Eine BB30 Shortspindle mit 49 mm Kettenlinie also 0 Kröpfung. Das heißt die Kette ist dichter an den großen Blättern. Die pefekte Kettenlinie bei einer Plus Nabe liegt ebenfalls bei 49 mm. Das kannst du hier nachlesen. Was soll ich sagen es stimmt. Es schaltet butterweich die Kette läuft auf allen Gängen ohne rattern. Sie bleibt sogar beim Rückwärtstreten auf dem Ritzel.

Wie du dem Text entnehmen kannst, haben Standard naben eine 46 er Kettenlinie. Die zugehörige Kurbel hat 0 Offset (short Spindle) oder 6 mm Offset (long Spindle). Das Ergibt eine Kettenlinie von 49. Ergo 3 mm Differenz.
Die Boost Bikes brauchen angeblich mehr Platz. Deshalb sind beide Kettenlinien nach außen gewandert. Bei einer Short Spindle geht das nicht (Darum offiziell nicht Boost tauglich). Bei einer Long Spindle geht das mit einem 3 mm Offset Kettenblatt und einer Kettenlinie von 52mm. Da haben wir wieder diese 3 mm. Dieser Schräglauf ist nur aus Angst vor Reifenkollsionen entstanden. Ich kann dir sagen, dass es bei mir erst ab einer Reifenbreite von 79 mm zur Kollision kommen würde. Da sind wir aber deutlich über den Boost Maßen. Ich hoffe diese Erklärung ist einigermaßen einleuchtent.

Im Fazit heißt das: Bei non Boost Kurbel und Boost Nabe, wandert die Kettenlinie in Richtung der großen Ritzel. Eben dort wo es am meisten Schaltprobleme gibt.

Grüße.


----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2016)

Ein wenig Galerie:


----------



## gazzpacho (11. Mai 2016)

Mal was für die Galerie


----------



## gazzpacho (11. Mai 2016)

noch eins


----------



## digi-foto.at (11. Mai 2016)

Ganz interessanter Test finde ich..






lg
Kurt


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2016)

Kann man wohl 1 zu 1 auch für einen Vergleich zwischen 650B und 26 mal 3.0 hernehmen 

G.


----------



## aemkei77 (13. Mai 2016)

Geile Trails, geiles Bike, super Fahrer aber was sagt die Stylepolizei zum Leitungssalat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (13. Mai 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> aber was sagt die Stylepolizei zum Leitungssalat


Vllt das hier: wer was kann, der kann, der muss nicht mit aufs µ genau gefriemelten Leitungen als Leistung angeben ;-)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Mai 2016)

Ist doch praktisch!
Daran kannst du dein verschwitztes Trikot aufhängen und während der Fahrt trocknen lassen!


----------



## dragonjackson (13. Mai 2016)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> noch eins


Ich habe auch das LTD als 29" hier rumstehen und dachte auch daran es umzubauen. Bin damals davon abgekommen, weil es mir eng vorkam... Welche Felgen hast du denn aufgezogen? Nehme an, das sind die 2.8er NN?


----------



## gnss (13. Mai 2016)

In der Lüneburger Heide reicht B+ trotz tiefer Sandlöcher vollkommen aus.


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. Mai 2016)

Und im Mainzer Hinterland bei einer wirklich tollen Tour reichte 29+ heute auch. Und das starr.


----------



## gazzpacho (15. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das LTD als 29" hier rumstehen und dachte auch daran es umzubauen. Bin damals davon abgekommen, weil es mir eng vorkam... Welche Felgen hast du denn aufgezogen? Nehme an, das sind die 2.8er NN?


Jep sind 2.8er in p.o.c Felgen mit 35 mm Maulweite. Passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (15. Mai 2016)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Jep sind 2.8er in p.o.c Felgen mit 35 mm Maulweite. Passt perfekt.


Danke! 35mm Maulweite... wo hast du die her, wenn ich fragen darf. Ebay gibt nur die mit 45mm Maulweite her...


----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Danke 35mm Maulweite... wo hast du die her, wenn ich fragen darf. Ebay gibt nur die mit 45mm Maulweite her...


Gibts bei totembikes und ridewill.it. Evtl inzwischen auch bei Best bike Parts


----------



## gazzpacho (15. Mai 2016)

Die Felgen gibt es bei cnc Bikes als eigenmarke. Sind aber baugleich mit p.o.c.


----------



## gazzpacho (15. Mai 2016)

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_1133&products_id=15360


----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2016)

Damit dürften sie alle relevanten Läden mit diesen Felgen komplett haben


----------



## dragonjackson (15. Mai 2016)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_1133&products_id=15360


812g?! Uffff, neeee...


----------



## gazzpacho (15. Mai 2016)

Keine Panik. Merkst du nicht beim Fahren. Nur beim Kellertreppe hoch tragen.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. Mai 2016)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Keine Panik. Merkst du nicht beim Fahren. Nur beim Kellertreppe hoch tragen.


Na beim "normalen" LRS merk ich 200g mehr (oder hier deutlich mehr) schon... Oder bewegt sich das + so träge, dass es eh egal ist?


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> 812g?! Uffff, neeee...





gazzpacho schrieb:


> Merkst du ...Nur beim Kellertreppe hoch tragen.


Uffff nee, nuffff jaaa?!


----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> 812g?! Uffff, neeee...


Meine DB-Z50 haben "nur" 710g. Da haben die Schmalen wohl deutlich mehr Fleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (15. Mai 2016)

Ja, mir auch aufgefallen, dass die breiten leichter zu sein scheinen... die Frage ist nur, ob die Reifen (NN 2.8) dann noch in mein Cube LTD passen...


----------



## gazzpacho (15. Mai 2016)

Müsste eigentlich. Bei meiner 35 er sind die Schulterstollen die breiteste stelle. Ich denke, dass da nix mehr breiter wird. Es werden wahrscheinlich nur die Flanken weiter.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. Mai 2016)

Hatte bei meinen ersten Überlegungen folgendes am Cube ausgemessen:



dragonjackson schrieb:


> So, vielleicht hilfreich für den ein oder anderen stillen Mitleser: ein CUBE LTD 29" Hardtail eignet sich wohl nicht zum Umbau. Die Sitzstreben messen an der Karkasse nur 75mm und an der Stollenhöhe sogar nur 72mm. Damit hat sich mein Umbau erstmal erledigt...



Wie kommst du da mit den Schlappen durch?! Ich messe nachher nochmal aus... bezweifel aber i45 und NN 2.8 da rein zu bekommen...


----------



## gazzpacho (15. Mai 2016)

Wie gesagt, hatte keine Probleme. Die Reifenbreite ist  68 mm. Passt also.


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Mai 2016)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Keine Panik. Merkst du nicht beim Fahren. Nur beim Kellertreppe hoch tragen.


 unsensibel oder was
ich behaupte das jeden Gramm an Rotierende massen sehr deutlich spürbar sind


----------



## gazzpacho (16. Mai 2016)

Na dann freue ich mich schon auf den mathematischen Beweis deiner Behauptung.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Mai 2016)

Popometer & Physik...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## gazzpacho (16. Mai 2016)

Genau! Und mein Popometer sagt mir, dass bei einem Reifendruck von einem Bar und einer entsprechend große Auflagefläche des Reifens der Rollwiderstand so hoch ist, dass ein Mehrgewicht von 120 Gramm pro rotierenden Masse (zumal der Rotationsdurchmesse im Vergleich zum 29er geringer ist) nahezu irrelevant ist.


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2016)

Weiter Jungs!

Genau dies Diskussion erheitert mich jetzt seit 10 Jahren in diesem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## dkc-live (17. Mai 2016)

Um nochmal auf die Kettenlinie - Non Boost Kurbel - Boost Nabe zurückzugkommen.
Das entspricht bei einem Standard Rahmen im weitesten der Kettenlinie des Syntace EVO6. Allerdings funktioniert das nicht mit Asymetrischen Rahmen bei denen die Kassette 6 mm in richtung Antriebsseite verschoben ist.
Habe jetzt über 100 km weg und schaltet einfach bestens.

https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2015/12/liteville-101-trailbike-erfahrungsbericht/


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2016)

Ich habe 50mm Kettenlinie mit 6mm versetzter 11-fach am Ffwd, das passt wunderbar. Mittiger wäre evtl um die 48mm, aber das passt nicht und ist auf dem meist genutzten 13er Ritzel zu schräg.
50mm ist ganz normal nicht-boost von Absoluteblack.


----------



## dragonjackson (17. Mai 2016)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Genau! Und mein Popometer sagt mir, dass bei einem Reifendruck von einem Bar und einer entsprechend große Auflagefläche des Reifens der Rollwiderstand so hoch ist, dass ein Mehrgewicht von 120 Gramm pro rotierenden Masse (zumal der Rotationsdurchmesse im Vergleich zum 29er geringer ist) nahezu irrelevant ist.


Alles klar - nachdem ich ein paar physikalische Ableitungen durchgelesen habe sehe ich - ok, es war einfach nur das Gewicht, was ich spürte. Egal ob es an rotierender Masse, oder an dem Rahmen, oder an mir war... ernüchtern. Danke dafür - so irrt man jahrelang...
Der Umwerfer vorne musste oder sollte beim Umbau dran glauben? Wirds da eng?


----------



## gazzpacho (17. Mai 2016)

Genau kann ich es nicht sagen. Ich habe den Umwerfer direkt weggelassen. In unseren Breitengraden brauche ich ihn einfach nicht. Habe es mir gerade nochmal genau angeschaut. Ich denke es ist zu knapp. Eine Zweifach-Kurbel würde evtl. noch gehen aber bei einer Dreifach-Kurbel würde der Umwerfer am Reifen reiben.


----------



## Rommos (19. Mai 2016)

...von hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. Mai 2016)

Die Preise sind aber schon abgehoben. Mein lieber Scholli.
Schick ist es ja.


----------



## Rommos (19. Mai 2016)

...war die Tage etwas unterwegs...


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2016)




----------



## Swoopyourlife (20. Mai 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Von Alpkit gibt's da was schönes
> Sonder heißt es glaube ich.



Danke nochmal für den Tip!
SONDER Transmitter ist bestellt!


----------



## gnss (21. Mai 2016)




----------



## digi-foto.at (22. Mai 2016)

War gestern auch mit dem blauen Nordgott unterwegs 





War eine echt schöne Tour, ein paar mehr Bilder und ne kleine Tourbeschreibung habe ich schon im anderen *+*Galerie Thread gepostet.

lg
Kurt


----------



## Gravelander (22. Mai 2016)

Ein Salamandre.
http://salamandrecycles.canalblog.com/archives/2016/04/10/33649122.html


----------



## jam1 (23. Mai 2016)

Bin am überlegen mein 29er auf 26+ umzurüsten, nur kenn ich keine breiten 26er felgen. Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo reifen dafür?
Wäre für ein paar tipps dankbar


----------



## midge (24. Mai 2016)

Bei 26+ wird dein Tretlager ziemlich tief liegen, 27,5+ macht bei einem 29er Rahmen mehr Sinn. Gibt zB. von Surly 26+ Reifen.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Mai 2016)

http://www.velocityusa.com/product/rims/dually-559
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Knard-26-Faltreifen-120tpi-p50024/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (24. Mai 2016)

jam1 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mein 29er auf 26+ umzurüsten, nur kenn ich keine breiten 26er felgen. Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo reifen dafür?
> Wäre für ein paar tipps dankbar



Den Gedanken würde ich nicht ernsthaft weiter verfolgen, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll. Dein Tretlager käme einfach *viel zu tief* und beim Pedalieren in auch nur halbwegs anspruchsvollem Gelände würdest Du ständig (auch mit der Kurbel) aufsetzen.

Wenn 29er Umbau, dann geh auf B+ (650b+, 27,5+). Selbst hier kommt das Tretlager i.d.R. eine Winzigkeit tiefer, aber das ist meist im Bereich einiger weniger Millimeter und zu verkraften.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (31. Mai 2016)

So Leute gestern war Weihnachten
Mein Transmitter ist angekommen 

Also ich muss sagen die Leute von Alpkit sind echt klasse!
Super freundlich und promt auf meine Mails geantwortet. Haben mir für meine Wunschkonfiguration ein gutes Angebot gemacht. Und das ganze super schnell geliefert.
Am 16. Bezahlt
Am 24. Versand mit DHL
Am 30. Angekommen

Das Bike war super verpackt und alles war sauber montiert und eingestellt  (da musste ich bei meinem Swoop mehr kontrollieren. ..)
Und was soll ich sagen,
es sieht geil aus und fährt sich auch so 
Werde die Tage das ganze noch richtig im Gelände testen und berichten. 

Bei Interesse gibt es noch mehr Bilder / Infos

Gruß
Swoopyourlife


----------



## blaubaer (1. Juni 2016)

seit 3000km unterwegs mit dem 6Fattie und jede ausfahrt immer wieder  
neu auf kompletten WTB Reifen unterwegs, da mich in letzter Zeit der vordere Speci Purgatory 3" etwas im stich gelassen hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2016)

Hmmh, jetzt muß ich mal nachfragen an die Verwender der WTB Reifen. Was mir hier und in anderen Thraeds aufgefallen ist, viele verwenden den Trailboss, aber die Einen hinten und die Anderen vorne. Immer in Verwendung mit dem Trailblazer oder den Bridger.
Hab selber jetzt den Boss und Bridger hierleigen.

Was sind denn eure Gründe für die jeweilige Paarung, bzw. den Boss mal hinten und mal vorne aufzuziehen.

G.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Hat jemand noch zufällig eine Fox 34 oder Pike mit 130mm und Boost übrig? 
Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juni 2016)

@LB Jörg  den Bridger bin ich jetzt seit anfang des jahres hinten gefahren, der hat einfach gute Selbstreinigungseigenschaften, auf jedenfall besser als der Speci Purgatory, deshalb flog der auch vom Bike. den TrailBoss wollte einfach mal so probieren, und von meiner Umgebung her, Untergrund und Bodenverhältnisse passt der bei mir einfach besser nach hinten. hat auch die heutige ausfahrt gezeigt, er reinigte sich im und nach tiefem matsch nicht so schnell wie der Bridger, und ich hab einfach lieber mehr grip vorne als hinten. 

ein weiterer Vorteil von den WTB Reifen, bei der ersten Tubless Montage von Anfang an Dicht, da könnte Speci noch was von lernen...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> @LB Jörg  den Bridger bin ich jetzt seit anfang des jahres hinten gefahren, der hat einfach gute Selbstreinigungseigenschaften, auf jedenfall besser als der Speci Purgatory, deshalb flog der auch vom Bike. den TrailBoss wollte einfach mal so probieren, und von meiner Umgebung her, Untergrund und Bodenverhältnisse passt der bei mir einfach besser nach hinten. hat auch die heutige ausfahrt gezeigt, er reinigte sich im und nach tiefem matsch nicht so schnell wie der Bridger, und ich hab einfach lieber mehr grip vorne als hinten.
> 
> ein weiterer Vorteil von den WTB Reifen, bei der ersten Tubless Montage von Anfang an Dicht, da könnte Speci noch was von lernen...



Für die Variationsvariante hab ich mich eigentlich auch entschieden. Allerdings ohne eigene Erfahrung und nur weil der Bridger optisch für vorne besser aussieht 
Aber schön zu hören das sie gleich dicht werden 

G.


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Nanatzaya (6. Juni 2016)

Neu im Forum aber ich möchte gleich mal meinen "Beitrag" leisten: 

Seit Februar ersetzt ein Orbea Loki mein 5 Jahre altes Trek 4500 Disc.

Es ist das "Basis"-Plus-Modell H30 in M.
So sah es noch am Tag der Abholung aus:




Erstaunlicher Weise passte das Rad von Anfang an wie angegossen.
Wo ich mich bei den Probefahrten auf dem Specialized Fuse in M noch total unwohl fühlte, kam es mir beim Loki schon nach den ersten 5 m so vor, als wäre ich nie was anderes gefahren.

Nach einigen sehr erfolgreichen Probefahrten zwischen Februar und Ende Mai, die viel Spaß bereitet haben, und erfolgreichem Umzug ging's dann an die ersten Upgrades.
Zuerst hab ich den 60 mm Vorbau samt Lenker und Griffen, sowie den Sattel getauscht.
Die Orbea Schaumstoffgriffe waren der absolute Sch***. Die gingen so schwer runter, dass ich sie letztlich zerschneiden musste.

Danach die Bremsen, denn die Shimano M506 waren ziemlich unterdimensioniert für die schweren Reifen.
Montiert sind jetzt Magura MT5 vorne und hinten mit Magura Storm Scheiben.

Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich dann auch gleich den Umbau auf 1x10 gewagt.
Bin zwar ob des stürmischen Wetters noch nicht damit gefahren aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das klappt, da ich auf den 10/15 Touren bisher die allerhöchsten und -niedrigsten Gänge so gut wie nie gebraucht habe.
Wenn nicht, muss ich halt 'n bisschen trainieren. 
Mittwoch oder Samstag folgt dann der erste richtige Test.

Fertig sah dann alles so aus:




_Lenker (RF Next SL) und Vorbau (RF Atlas 35/35)_




_Kettenblatt ist ebenfalls RF. Nur echt mit 32 Zähnen. 
Hinten ist auf dem Bild noch der Shimano Stopper dran, dessen Tausch hab ich heute aber nachgeholt._

Ich denke mal, das war es dieses Jahr weitestgehend mit den Upgrades.
Nach dem Winter schau ich mal, was an Verschleißteilen so alles bereit zur Ablösung wäre.
Evtl. ein neues Innenlager samt Kurbel mit 34er Kettenblatt und 11-fach XT Schaltung.

Langfristig würde ich auch gerne die Laufräder und die Gabel (Pike oder Yari) tauschen, sowie 'ne Reverb verbauen.

Bin bisher aber wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Der Rahmen bietet eine wunderbare Basis für Upgrades und sollte auch die kommenden Jahre alle gängigen Standards erfüllen.
Und fahren tut es sich natürlich traumhaft.
Wobei ich das, vom 26er kommend, wohl über jedes moderne Bike sagen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2016)

Das Teil ist in der Farbe einfach hübsch. Billigtuningtipp: Schmeiß die Schläuche raus(370g pro Stück), es ist bereits das richtige Felgenband verbaut, die Reifen sind tubeless ready und die Felgen funktionieren ebenfalls sehr gut ohne Schlauch. Eigentlich zu gut, denn man bekommt die Reifen wirklich nur sehr schwer aus dem Sitz raus. Du brauchst also nur Ventile und ein wenig Milch, es reicht eine einfache Pumpe zum aufpumpen. Die Bremsen stehen bei mir auch noch zum Wechsel an, die sind zwar nicht wirklich schlecht, aber ich habe lieber Bremsen, die in jeder Situation nur einen Finger am Hebel erfordern. 1-fach kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, mit den dicken Dingern kann man senkrechte Wände hochfahren, da ist ein 22er ganz praktisch.

Hat deine Gabel eigentlich auch enormes Buchsenspiel?

Nachtrag: Falls du Zugriff auf ein Tensiometer hast unbedingt die Laufräder nacharbeiten, die Speichenspannung ist sehr ungleichmäßig.


----------



## Nanatzaya (7. Juni 2016)

Hehe, ja. Ich guck's mir auch sehr gerne an. Fast so gerne, wie ich damit fahre.
Echt n schönes Rad. Auch die Form und die Proportionen passen.
Schöner find ich tatsächlich nur die neuen Santa Cruz, also Bronson oder Hightower.

Die Umrüstung auf Tubeless steht noch an.
Hab bisher noch überlegt welches Felgenband, aber wenn schon welches drin ist - umso besser.
Danke für den Tipp. Ich hätte sonst noch ne Weile überlegt. 
Ne ordentlich Standpumpe hab ich in meinem Besitz, das sollte also kein Problem sein. 

Ich dachte eigentlich erst, dass die Bremsen reichen aber nach zwei, drei brenzligen Situationen, wo ich den ein oder anderen Notausgang genommen habe, kam die Erkenntnis "das langt nicht".
Man muss schon ordentlich an den Hebeln zerren, damit die Verzögerung einen gewisse Vehemenz annimmt aber dann ist's mit dem Dosieren auch nichts mehr, weil man schon am Ende des Hebelwegs angelangt ist.

Die "senkrechten Wände" sind bei uns zum Glück nicht so lang (max. 500 m), dass ich da in konditionelle Probleme laufe.
Aber stimmt, die Traktion ist der Wahnsinn.
Nur den granny-ring hab ich bisher eigentlich so gut wie nie gebraucht.
Und wenn ich doch mal aufs 22er gewechselt hab, dann nie in Kombination mit dem 36er hinten. Maximal das 32er.
Daher denk ich, dass ich mit 1-fach gut klar komme. Wenn nicht, ist's für mich wie gesagt ein Trainingsreiz. 

Die Gabel geht eigentlich. Wirklich negativ aufgefallen ist mir kein Spiel, auch wenn natürlich welches da ist.
Ein bisschen flexi ist die aber schon. Deswegen soll auch langfristig was mit 35 mm rein.
Schlimmer als bei meinem alten 26er ist's aber auf jeden Fall nicht. 

Das mit den Laufrädern ist mir auch recht schnell aufgefallen. Das sind wirklich schlecht gebaute Laufräder.
Hinten war eine Speiche extrem locker. Die wäre bestimmt bald von alleine rausgefallen.
Ich hab rundrum zwar schon alle mal kontrolliert und nachgezogen aber da ich die knapp 1 mm Seitenschlag hinten partout nicht rausbekomme, werde ich die Dinger evtl. mal zum Freundlichen schaffen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Juni 2016)

Sehr cool... schon drei blaue Lokis hier 
Das mit der Speichenspannung kann ich auch bestätigen.. aber mal richtig nachgespannt _
(danke für Tipp1 von @gnss, hab das TM-1 übrigends letzte Woche mal in der Firma überprüft und das passt erstaunlich gut was da angezeigt wird)_ 
halten die Teile echt was her, und ich finde die Laufräder bisher echt gut..
Tublesszeuch liegt dank dem Tipp2 von @gnss auch schon bereit und die Bremse habe ich, da ich ein ordentlicher Broken bin, gleich als XT mit 203er Icetec-Scheiben bestellt, das bremst schon echt gut .

Die 34er Fox finde ich auch extrem gut passend in dem Radl..

Und ja ich geb zu das ich, wenns mal wider länger regnet, auch manchmal in den Radabstellraum reinschaue beim vorbeigehen 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Nanatzaya (7. Juni 2016)

Wg. tubeless: Brauch ich jetzt Ventile mit Band oder ohne? 
Bei Stan's Kits sind die Ventile und Felgenband ja üblicher Weise eine Einheit.
Es gibt aber auch Ventile ohne Band.
Z. B. die milKit-Ventile.


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Juni 2016)

Hab welche von Stan ohne Felgenband, aber noch nicht verbaut..
Wird demnächst mal erledigt..

cu
Kurt


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Juni 2016)

Bewegt hier schon einer das Norco Torrent 7.2 über seine Trails?
Würde mich über ein paar bewertende Worte freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. Juni 2016)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Wg. tubeless: Brauch ich jetzt Ventile mit Band oder ohne?



Kommt auf die Felge an. Bei TLR-Felgen eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Nanatzaya (8. Juni 2016)

Na, dann schau mer mal.
Gestern erstmal die Räder mal zum Meister um die Ecke gebracht bzgl. Zentrieren und neu Abdrücken.

Zudem milKit + Stan's Dichtmilch bestellt.


gnss schrieb:


> ... die Reifen sind tubeless ready und die Felgen funktionieren ebenfalls sehr gut ohne Schlauch. Eigentlich zu gut, denn man bekommt die Reifen wirklich nur sehr schwer aus dem Sitz raus.


Das kann ich nun einwandfrei bestätigen. Da muss man echt ziemlich kräftig zerren, um die Reifen aus der Felge zu kriegen.
Und die Schläuche sind ganz schöne Anacondas.


----------



## crossboss (9. Juni 2016)

Habe mein Rocky Mountain Instinkt 29 bereits mit denn neuen Maxxis Rekonstruktion B+ gefahren. Reifen baenca 70mm breit  und passen ohne Boostteile in den Hinterachse und die Formulare Gabel. Zusammen mit dem tiefen Tretlager des Instinkt und den 150-130er Federwegen schon ein geiler Zwitter mit dem schönsten aus 2Welten. So ist es dem Pipeline+ Rocky verdammt nahe.


----------



## digi-foto.at (9. Juni 2016)

Hi..
wie viel Milch macht ihr so rein in nen 3Zöller? Hab noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit Tubeless..

lg
Kurt


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Juni 2016)

Ich hab so ca. 80-100ml drin. Lieber erst mal mit weniger anfangen und wenn das Zeug dann nach ein paar Wochen etwas angezogen hat lieber noch mal ne kleine Ladung nachgeben.


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2016)

Habe im 2.8 Zoll Reifen gut 80ml, 100ml scheint passend zu sein.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2016)

Ich hab 60gr drinne...


----------



## Nanatzaya (10. Juni 2016)

Stan empfiehlt zwischen 90 und 120. Ich werd's auch erstmal mit 100 versuchen.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juni 2016)

100 sind absolutes Fatbike Milieu und für plus ziemlich viel


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2016)

Kann die Veltec Milch empfehlen. Trocknet fast nicht ein und dichtet top. Recht günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (10. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 100 sind absolutes Fatbike Milieu und für plus ziemlich viel


Hm. Dann werd ich doch erstmal mit weniger starten. In die milKit-Spritze passen eh maximal 75 ml rein.


----------



## gnss (11. Juni 2016)

Nach 1000km ohne Schlamm und Regen rastet der Steuersatz im Loki lustig vor sich hin.


----------



## digi-foto.at (12. Juni 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Nach 1000km ohne Schlamm und Regen rastet der Steuersatz im Loki lustig vor sich hin.


Blöde Sache das... 
Ich kann bisher _(700km, von denen ich gestern das 2te mal diese Saison heimgekommen bin *OHNE* von unten bis oben voll mit Dreck zu sein und somit das Bike eigentlich spätestens alle 50-60km neben den Schlammpackungen auch noch komplett gewaschen wurde) _über keinerlei Mängel berichten.
Alles TOP..
Und das Bike wird weis Gott nicht geschont!

Einzig die Lager der Pedale hab ich nach 600km schon getauscht, hat aber natürlich gar nix mit dem Bike zu tun.

cu
Kurt


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Nach 1000km ohne Schlamm und Regen rastet der Steuersatz im Loki lustig vor sich hin.


Bei schlecht gedichteten Steuersätzen immer kräftig Bootsfett rein.

http://www.testberichte.de/p/liqui-moly-tests/bootsfett-250-ml-testbericht.html


----------



## gnss (12. Juni 2016)

Um den Tod von dem billigen FSA-Gelump um ein paar Kilometer hinauszuzögern? Wenn ich da ran muss kann ich unten gleich Hope einbauen, der hält.


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Um den Tod von dem billigen FSA-Gelump um ein paar Kilometer hinauszuzögern? Wenn ich da ran muss kann ich unten gleich Hope einbauen, der hält.


Mach was du willst....
Scheinst ja eh alles besser zu wissen


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Juni 2016)

um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, Kugellager werden bei der Produktion immer nur Punktuell gefettet da die meisten Hersteller da von ausgehen das diese Lager für Rotationsbetrieb genutzt werden und die Schmierung verteilt sich von allein.
Da die Lager Größtenteils bei MTB´s nur eine kleine "hin und her" Bewegung machen ist ein "Nachfetten" gar nicht so abwegig.
Da eine Feuchtigkeit in den Lagern Platz hat ist Rost bzw. erhöhten verschleiß nicht mehr weit. Resume: bald Kaputt.
Wer gut schmiert der gut fährt.


----------



## Nanatzaya (13. Juni 2016)

Stimmt. Pflege ist wichtig.

Aber ich geb' da @gnss auch irgendwie recht.
Der FSA-Steuersatz wird durch CC oder Hope getauscht, sobald er durch ist.
Da noch ordentlich Fett reinzuschmieren ist relativ sinnlos.
Es gibt das Minimalpaket, sodass ich während der Tour keinen Schiffbruch erleide, aber mehr auch nicht.

Bisher hab ich aber noch keinen Grund zu meckern. Obwohl ich 2 Monate bei winterlichen Konditionen gefahren bin.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juni 2016)

WTB ist jetzt auch reifenmäßig mit im 29+ Boot:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/wtbs-new-plus-sized-ranger-tire
Die B+ Variante kommt zudem auch in einer Version mit verstärkter Karkasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Juni 2016)

Letztes Wochenende habe ich meinen persönlichen Rekord mit einem Plusbike übertroffen: 120 km mit dem Rooster. Von Mittenwald über Scharnitz zum Isarursprung und dann wieder die Isar runter bis weit hinter Bad Tölz. Erste Erkenntnis: 29+ ist nach wie vor super für Touren. Und die zweite ist: die Isar ist wirklich sauschön im Ursprungsgebiet, ein wilder Gebirgsbach.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2016)

Gerade beim Händler Abgeholt 



 

 

 

 



Santa Cruz Hightower CC 650 B+ 

Ein paar Sachen muß ich gleich noch ändern , z.B. die Bremsleitungen anders verlegen und den Luftdruck von etwa 2,0 Bar  auf 1,0 - 1,2 Bar absenken.
Da hat der Mechaniker von meinem Händler leider etwas gepfuscht 
Aber das sind ja nur Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Juni 2016)

Oh, ein Santa! Fein!
Bei meinem kann ich hinten leider kein B+ fahren...


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juni 2016)

Ich hab da auch noch eins das noch nicht ganz fertig ist: 650b+ Fat B Nimble auf Carbon Felgen mit 46mm Maulweite , Titan und Rohloff.


----------



## Fatster (17. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gerade beim Händler Abgeholt
> 
> Santa Cruz Hightower CC 650 B+
> 
> ...



Da hast Du deiner Frau aber ein schickes Rad gekauft


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juni 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da hast Du deiner Frau aber ein schickes Rad gekauft



Tja , leider ist das Hightower doch zu hoch für meine Frau 

Dann muß ich das Radel wohl selbst fahren 

Aber meine Frau hat ja erst vor 6 Monaten ein neues Radel gekauft , da wird sie das bestimmt Verschmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (18. Juni 2016)

Ist 


Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Tja , leider ist das Hightower doch zu hoch für meine Frau
> 
> Dann muß ich das Radel wohl selbst fahren
> 
> Aber meine Frau hat ja erst vor 6 Monaten ein neues Radel gekauft , da wird sie das bestimmt Verschmerzen



Ist es dann statt des Plus-Fanes oder nur, damit dieses wieder auf normalen Mtb-Reifen rollt?


----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ist
> 
> 
> Ist es dann statt des Plus-Fanes oder nur, damit dieses wieder auf normalen Mtb-Reifen rollt?


Ich glaub das is eher dass der Geldbeutel bissl schmäler wird und endlich wieder in die Gesäßtasche passt


----------



## Toronto (18. Juni 2016)

Optimale Anzahl Räder ist nunmal n+1. 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Riffer (18. Juni 2016)

Mir fällt auf, dass es dann zu einem Bore-out kommen kann bei manchen Bikes, die nur herumstehen.  Aber als Fahrer die Auswahl haben, ist natürlich fein.

Aber auch wenn n+1 gilt, muss das Fanes ja nicht mit Plusreifen gefahren werden, wenn es ein anderes dafür gibt - hätte mich interessiert...


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juni 2016)

Um hier die Diskusion über meine Räder mal etwas einzuschränken 

Der Sohn eines guten Freundes wollte ein abfahrtslastiges Enduro , also hat er meine Fanes bekommen.
Und da ein anderer Freund von mir sich gerade ein Hightower gekauft hat und es in höchsten Tönen gelobt hat , bin ich eben auch mal eins Probe gefahren.
Was soll ich sagen , ich bin auch restlos Begeistert.
Heute haben wir die Zwillinge mal zusammen bewegt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 504094 Anhang anzeigen 504096 Anhang anzeigen 504102 Anhang anzeigen 504109 Anhang anzeigen 504110 Um hier die Diskusion über meine Räder mal etwas einzuschränken
> 
> Der Sohn eines guten Freundes wollte ein abfahrtslastiges Enduro , also hat er meine Fanes bekommen.
> Und da ein anderer Freund von mir sich gerade ein Hightower gekauft hat und es in höchsten Tönen gelobt hat , bin ich eben auch mal eins Probe gefahren.
> ...



Ist der vordere Reifen eine 3C Gummimischung? ...und hast du zufällig mal dieBreite gemessen? 

G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist der vordere Reifen eine 3C Gummimischung? ...und hast du zufällig mal dieBreite gemessen?
> 
> G.



Ja , vorne ist 3C , die Breite kann ich Morgen ja mal messen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ja , vorne ist 3C , die Breite kann ich Morgen ja mal messen



Wäre schön  
Dann wäre der Maxxis ja der erste richtig weiche Plusreifen....hmmh 

G.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Juni 2016)

Bin gespannt was du über die Reifen sagst. Liegen bei mir auch wartend im Keller.


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wäre schön
> Dann wäre der Maxxis ja der erste richtig weiche Plusreifen....hmmh
> 
> G.


Der Maxxis Rekon in 3C hat unheimlich viel Grip , hinten ist er in der normalen Ausführung und nicht ganz so Griffig , aber dafür rollt er hinten auch etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist der vordere Reifen eine 3C Gummimischung? ...und hast du zufällig mal dieBreite gemessen?
> 
> G.



Also der Maxxis 27,5x2,8 mit 3C Mischung ist auf meiner Easton ARC 40 Felge ( Aussenbreite 44mm ) bei 1,2 Bar und Schlauch 68mm Breit


----------



## Rommos (19. Juni 2016)

Ich erlaube mir mal das Surly von @LeDidi zu zeigen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Also der Maxxis 27,5x2,8 mit 3C Mischung ist auf meiner Easton ARC 40 Felge ( Aussenbreite 44mm ) bei 1,2 Bar und Schlauch 68mm Breit



Danke fürs Messen  
Also exakt die Mitte von einem 2.5er Minion mit 63mm, bei 1,6Bar und einem 3.0er Trailboss mit 73mm, bei 1.0Bar, auf einer 40er Maulweitenfelge.
Und würde sogar locker in eine normale 650B 36er Foxgabel passen.
Uiui...dann wäre der Reifen wohl zur Zeit das Optimum um Granitplatten runterzufahren 

G.


----------



## novaterra (19. Juni 2016)

Hab seit 3 wochen diese gerät, gefalt mich super!!  Nur einlenken ist noch bisschen komisch, bisschen spielen met luftdruck wahrscheinlich


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Danke fürs Messen
> Also exakt die Mitte von einem 2.5er Minion mit 63mm, bei 1,6Bar und einem 3.0er Trailboss mit 73mm, bei 1.0Bar, auf einer 40er Maulweitenfelge.
> Und würde sogar locker in eine normale 650B 36er Foxgabel passen.
> Uiui...dann wäre der Reifen wohl zur Zeit das Optimum um Granitplatten runterzufahren
> ...



Auch auf feuchten Allgäuer Wurzeln und Erdreich ist der Reifen eine Macht


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Danke fürs Messen
> Also exakt die Mitte von einem 2.5er Minion mit 63mm, bei 1,6Bar und einem 3.0er Trailboss mit 73mm, bei 1.0Bar, auf einer 40er Maulweitenfelge.
> Und würde sogar locker in eine normale 650B 36er Foxgabel passen.
> Uiui...dann wäre der Reifen wohl zur Zeit das Optimum um Granitplatten runterzufahren
> ...



In die 36er Foxgabel 650B hat auch der 27,5x3,0 Specialized Purgatory auf der DT Swiss XM551 Felge rein gepasst


----------



## tiss79 (19. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wäre schön
> Dann wäre der Maxxis ja der erste richtig weiche Plusreifen....hmmh
> 
> G.



Zählt der Nobby Nic Trailstar nicht als weich? Oder Plus?
Nur als Zusatzinfo: Der Maxxis Rekon (genau wie der Ikon+) kommt bei mir mit 29mm Felge auf 66mm (0.9 bar).

Gruß 
Matthias


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2016)

Den 2,8er Nobby hatte ich auf meiner Fanes vorne als Trailstar und hinten als Pacestar drauf.
Die Reifen waren auch sehr griffig solange es Trocken war , aber sobald es feucht wurde hatten sie Probleme mit dem Grip.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> In die 36er Foxgabel 650B hat auch der 27,5x3,0 Specialized Purgatory auf der DT Swiss XM551 Felge rein gepasst



Beim 3.0er Bridger ists bei komplett eingefederter Gabel etwas knapp, bzw. an der Grenze. 
Mit dem 2.8er Ricon ist man auf jedenfall auf der sicheren Seite und hat noch gut Dreckplatz an der Brücke.
Sind die Seitenstollen deiner Meinung nach beim 3C Maxx Terra mit der 42a Mischung vergleichbar?

@tiss79 : Werd ich erst wissen wenn ich mal die Recon 3C Maxx Terra ausprobieren konnte 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind die Seitenstollen deiner Meinung nach beim 3C Maxx Terra mit der 42a Mischung vergleichbar?
> 
> G.



Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen , ich kenn mich mit den verschiedenen Mischungen nicht so aus


----------



## tiss79 (19. Juni 2016)

Beim 3.0er Nobby habe ich vorne bei nassem Waldboden und Wurzel keine Probleme. Auch nicht weniger Grip als mit dem Rekon. Zur Zeit hats ja leider keine trockenen Bedingungen. Ich fahr den Nobby aber auch mit 0,85 bar vorne.
Zu nassen Felsen kann ich nix sagen.
Der Duro Crux hingegen war, obwohl ordentlich breit (80mm), im nassen nicht besonders.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juni 2016)

Geiles Gerät. Wieviel plus sind das?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
eine Frage an euch alle, ihr Spezi's

Ich bin auf der Suche nach gebrauchten plus Laufräder aber in 26. ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein 26'er in Plus Format aufzurüsten.
Hat jemand was, oder weiss jemand der was hat?
Nach Recherchen sollten es mindestens 40 mm Felgen sein.

Am Betsen mit Naben:
Vorne 20*110
Hinten 12*142

Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ich brauchbare Antworten bekomme.

Danke


----------



## Riffer (21. Juni 2016)

Gerade bin ich etwas aus den Wolken gefallen, weil ich bei Actionsports neue Fun Works-Felgen mit sehr interessanten Daten gesehen habe. Da hätte ich wohl noch etwas mit meinem Laufradsatz warten sollen...

http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-30-disc-black-650b-19984?c=324
http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-35-disc-black-650b-19983?c=324
http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-40-disc-black-650b-19982?c=324
(sowie die auch interessante DT Swiss 511 mit ähnlichen Daten wie die XM481, nur etwas robuster und schwerer)

http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-30-disc-black-29er-19986?c=325
http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-35-disc-black-29er-19985?c=325
http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-40-disc-black-29er-19987?c=325

Das eröffnet neue Perspektiven, wobei ich ja jetzt dem Plusformat einmal Zeit lasse und vorerst einfach am 29er unterwegs sein werde.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Gerade bin ich etwas aus den Wolken gefallen, weil ich bei Actionsports neue Fun Works-Felgen mit sehr interessanten Daten gesehen habe. Da hätte ich wohl noch etwas mit meinem Laufradsatz warten sollen...
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-30-disc-black-650b-19984?c=324
> http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-35-disc-black-650b-19983?c=324
> ...



Hmmmh...durch die Bank aber procoreuntauglicher Leichtbau 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. Juni 2016)

Mir gefallen die 29er gut.
Hab nur leider kein 29er wo sie reinpassen würden 

Nur in die Flash CC-Feile


----------



## Riffer (21. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmmh...durch die Bank aber procoreuntauglicher Leichtbau
> 
> G.



Aha - ist für Procore eine schwere Felge nötig, oder was meinst du damit? Aber die EX511 hab ich extra erwähnt, die ist zwar nicht wirklich breit, aber immerhin eine etwas robustere Felge.

Die FunWorks Trailride+30 finde ich auch extrem leicht, das könnte bei mir auch eher in Richtung unterdimesioniert gehen.

Welche sind denn für Procore empfehlenswert?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Aha - ist für Procore eine schwere Felge nötig, oder was meinst du damit? Aber die EX511 hab ich extra erwähnt, die ist zwar nicht wirklich breit, aber immerhin eine etwas robustere Felge.
> 
> Die FunWorks Trailride+30 finde ich auch extrem leicht, das könnte bei mir auch eher in Richtung unterdimesioniert gehen.
> 
> Welche sind denn für Procore empfehlenswert?



Da ist in der Beschreibung bei allen ein maximaler Druck von 3 Bar angegeben, unabhängig von der Reifenbreite.
Deswegen von vornherein nicht procoretauglich 
Ich verwende gerade die EX 551, mehr wie 40mm Innenweite wird wohl eh für porcore kritisch. Und bei 26 Zoll mit dem Knard hab ich die Syntace W40, zwar recht schmal, aber zu 100% procoretauglich.

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2016)

Na dem Procore ist die Breite wurst, nur erfüllt es dann bei 45mm IW nicht mehr den Zweck des Durchschlagschutzes, da es zu flach wird (habs daher ausgebaut).
Wenn es Procore in entsprechender Größe gäbe (also wie ein 2" Reifen), ginge das auch.

Aber dass in die FW Trailride nur 3 bar dürfen , da kann man ja manche Reifen garnicht fahren, weil die dann nicht reinploppen. Bei der AMRide habe ich über 4 bar gebraucht, bis die Minions drauf waren.


----------



## zoomer (21. Juni 2016)

Der Zulässige Druck hängt immer von der Reifenbreite ab.
Wenn man nur einen Druck angibt bezieht sich das auf die vorgesehene Reifenbreite.

3 Bar für die Breite finde ich schon recht gut, bzw. optimistisch.
Meine 29er Stan's dürfen glaube ich ich nur 2.5 Bar bei 2.25" haben.

Die Druckangabe gilt für den max. Betriebsdruck.
Zum Montieren kann man das schon mal vorsichtig überschreiten.
Sonst könnte ich meine 4"er Jumbo Jim ja niemals auf der On One Felge montieren.

Ein dickerer Pro Core für eine 40er Felge würde sie bei 6 Bar vielleicht zerreissen.
Aber wenn er so breit wäre dass er sinnvoll in die Felge passt, bräuchte er natürlich
auch nie 6 Bar wie die bisherige Rennradbreite um Durchschläge zu verhindern,
da reichen dann vielleicht schon 3,5 Bar.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der Zulässige Druck hängt immer von der Reifenbreite ab.
> Wenn man nur einen Druck angibt bezieht sich das auf die vorgesehene Reifenbreite.
> 
> ..........




Genau 



> Reifendruck 2.5 : 2.4bar (44psi)
> Reifendruck 2.8 : 2,0bar (40psi)
> Reifendruck 3.0 : 1,8bar (38psi)



...und max Druck egal wie dick oder dünn



> max. Luftdruck: 3bar



G.


----------



## downi (22. Juni 2016)

Hier darf es dann auch rein, ein 29er Charge Cooker 4 Stahl-Rahmen aus 2015 mit b+. Hinten würde noch mehr als ein WTB Trailblazer reinpassen, aber die Montage wäre dann wohl schwierig.

Fahren lässt es sich wirklich gut, ich habe auch nicht das Problem beim einlenken, dass es sich ungewohnt anfühlt. Vielleicht bin ich auch nicht sensibel genug.


----------



## Rommos (27. Juni 2016)




----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Gerade bin ich etwas aus den Wolken gefallen, weil ich bei Actionsports neue Fun Works-Felgen mit sehr interessanten Daten gesehen habe. Da hätte ich wohl noch etwas mit meinem Laufradsatz warten sollen...
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-30-disc-black-650b-19984?c=324
> http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-35-disc-black-650b-19983?c=324
> ...


Warum zeigst du sowas! Bist du IRRE?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen , ich kenn mich mit den verschiedenen Mischungen nicht so aus



Hab sie jetzt aufgezogen und werde sie dann mal ausprobieren.
Sehr verwirrend mit den Gummimischungen bei Maxxis mittleweile. Niemand hat wirkliche Angaben bei welchem Reifen wo welche Gummihärte gegossen wird. 
Hab jetzt den Dualcombound hinten und den 3C vorne drauf. Vielleicht genau verkehrt herum, zumindest was den Fingerdrucktest der Noppen betrifft 


Falls sich jemand für die Maße des 2.8er Rekon auf einer 40mm Maulweitenfelge interessiert, bei erstmal 1,2Bar:
Karkasse Höhe/Breite: 81/68
Noppen Höhe/Breite: knapp 85/68

Die Höhe ist inkl. XM551 gemessen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (27. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Warum zeigst du sowas! Bist du IRRE?



Immerhin hab ich nicht die Eastons hergezeigt...


----------



## Nanatzaya (28. Juni 2016)

Auf das Hightower von @Allgaeufex bin ich ja ein "klein wenig" neidisch.
Sehr schönes Teil. Auch in der "richtigen" Farbe. Leider total über meinem Budget.
Und Fullys sind auch nich so meins. Ein Carbon-Hardtail-Rahmen mit der Formensprache des Hightower wäre mein absoluter Traum.

Die Arc 40 stehen neben den XM551 auch auf meiner Liste. Sollten die Felgen meines Orbea mal was haben, weiß ich wo die Reise hingeht. 

Noch ne kleine Frage an die Rekon+ Fahrer:
Wie hoch ist der Reifen auf der Felge und mit Luft gefüllt genau?
Mich würde nämlich der Vergleich zum Chronicle interessieren - also ob ich auch statt den 3.0ern auch die 2.8er fahren könnte, ohne dass das BB zu tief kommt. Das Profil der Rekon+ sollte bei schlechterer Witterung schon besser zu sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2016)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Auf das Hightower von @Allgaeufex
> 
> Noch ne kleine Frage an die Rekon+ Fahrer:
> Wie hoch ist der Reifen auf der Felge und mit Luft gefüllt genau?
> .



Rechnerisch 64mm, wenn ich die 21mm der Xm551 abziehe.

G.


----------



## Bumble (2. Juli 2016)

Stadtschlampenaufbau mit alten Teilen, geht das schon als 26Plus durch ?


----------



## Rommos (3. Juli 2016)

Sieht interressant aus  - die Felge ist schon ziemlich Plus , ist das ein Hookworm drauf ?


----------



## exto (3. Juli 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2016)

Wer bremst, hat Angst?


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juli 2016)

Ich tippe stark auf Fixed Singlespeed , wer braucht da noch ne Bremse


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wer bremst, hat Angst?





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich tippe stark auf Fixed Singlespeed , wer braucht da noch ne Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sieht interressant aus  - die Felge ist schon ziemlich Plus , ist das ein Hookworm drauf ?


Ja der 2.5er


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Ah , 2 Gang-Automatik-Nabe mit Rücktrittbremse


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Stadtschlampenaufbau mit alten Teilen, geht das schon als 26Plus durch ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 508051



Du schleifst doch jeden Rahmen, oder?


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Du schleifst doch jeden Rahmen, oder?


Fast jeden  Und alle Zughalter und sonstiger Mist kommt auch immer ab. 

Den alten 80er Lack hättest aber net sehen wollen


----------



## meikltschäcksn (10. Juli 2016)

noch bei der Sattel/Vorbau und Positionsfindung


----------



## Burba (11. Juli 2016)

Nun gibt's endlich die 2,8er Sumo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (11. Juli 2016)

Und, wie breit kommt er?


----------



## Burba (12. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Und, wie breit kommt er?


Auf der Dually 68 mm...


----------



## Burba (18. Juli 2016)

Heute unterwegs. Kiste macht Spaß...


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo in die Runde..
Ich hätte da mal 1-2 Fragen an euch 
Ich überlege gerade mir für mein Loki einen hochwertigen Laufradsatz zuzulegen.
Da ich aber ehrlich gesagt bei dem Thema nicht wirklich die große Ahnung habe würde ich euch gerne mal Fragen ob meine geplanten Teile so zusammen passen, oder ob da doch was nicht so passt..

Also ich würde mir gerne die Hope Pro4 Naben
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-4-Disc-6-Loch-Boost-HR-Nabe-Modell-2016-p47844/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-4-Disc-6-Loch-Boost-VR-Nabe-Modell-2016-p47843/

und dazu die Dt Swiss XM 551 Felgen
https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/XM-551-Disc-27-5-Felge-Modell-2016-p45268/

holen.

Mein primäres Augenmerk dabei ist was stabiles zu bekommen, Gewicht ist nebensächlich..
Die Naben möchte ich auf jeden Fall verwenden, bei den Felgen auch gern was alternatives wenn wer was kennt was evtl "stabiler" ist..

Bei den Speichen währe ich auch für einen Tipp sehr dankbar, vor allem wie ich die richtige/benötigte Speichenlänge raus kriege..?

Da ich meine XT-M8000 Bremse erstmal weiter fahren möchte diese aber Centerlock hat, hab ich mir überlegt wenn ich eh schon neue Scheiben brauche eventuell auch die von Hope
https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...-Tech-Evo-Tech-3-X2-M4-V4-Modell-2016-p48372/
zu nehmen (möchte das alles in orange) spricht da was dagegen, passen die mit den XT-Sätteln?
Oder könnte es da mit der Dicke oder sowas Probleme geben.

Währe super wenn mir hierzu der ein oder andere mich an seinem Wissen teilhaben lassen könnte .

lg
Kurt


----------



## Schnipp (24. Juli 2016)

Du könntest auch DT Swiss 350 Boost nehmen und so die Bremsscheiben behalten.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=155712;menu=1000,2,98
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=155734;menu=1000,2,98


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Juli 2016)

Ich könnte die Boost mit DT 350 von Asian Cycle Express sehr empfehlen meine wiegen 1500g glaube ich. Kosten mit Zoll und Versand 750 Euro ca.


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Juli 2016)

Hi.. danke euch für die Vorschläge, aber wie schon geschrieben.. die Hope Naben sollens schon werden, ich steh einfach voll auf den Sound vom Freilauf  (_Ist zwar kein recht rationaler Grund.. aber ist halt so  ) _Und ich denke technisch spricht ja nix GEGEN die Hope oder?

lg
Kurt


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Juli 2016)

Dann schau dir halt mal deren Felgen an...


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Juli 2016)

Hätte ich eigentlich schon, finde da aber nix breites.. (40mm Maulweite)


----------



## Holland (24. Juli 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hi.. danke euch für die Vorschläge, aber wie schon geschrieben.. die Hope Naben sollens schon werden, ich steh einfach voll auf den Sound vom Freilauf  (_Ist zwar kein recht rationaler Grund.. aber ist halt so  ) _Und ich denke technisch spricht ja nix GEGEN die Hope oder?
> 
> lg
> Kurt



Die aktuellen Hope knarren nicht mehr so laut wie ihre Vorgänger.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grauphilter (24. Juli 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Hope knarren nicht mehr so laut wie ihre Vorgänger.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Gerücht! Beweise?


----------



## BigJohn (24. Juli 2016)

grauphilter schrieb:


> Gerücht! Beweise?


Kannst dir die hope Naben in seiner Galerie ja mal anschauen. Aber Hauptsache erst mal rumstänkern.


----------



## digi-foto.at (24. Juli 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Hope knarren nicht mehr so laut wie ihre Vorgänger.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Hi,
danke für die Info..
Ist aber nicht nur die Lautstärke, ich finde das surren einfach cool.. egal..
Ich hab in deiner Galerie gesehen das du ja die gleiche Naben-Felgenkombie verwendest..
Könntest du mir da eventuell was zur Speichenlänge sagen?

vielen Dank.

lg
Kurt


----------



## Holland (24. Juli 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für die Info..
> Ist aber nicht nur die Lautstärke, ich finde das surren einfach cool.. egal..
> Ich hab in deiner Galerie gesehen das du ja die gleiche Naben-Felgenkombie verwendest..
> ...



Die surren auch anders als vorher. Ich würde fast sagen, wie ne normale Nabe auch. Ich will Dir aber auf keinen Fall davon abraten. Ich hatte noch mit keiner Hope irgendwelchen Stress. Bei Wartungsaufwand null.
Speichenlänge kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich habe den LRS bauen lassen. Bei der DT Felge gibt es aber vorgaben für die DT Nippel.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2016)

Ich finde man sollte den LRS von einem Fachmann aufbauen lassen, wenn man die Speichenlänge nicht berechnen kann.


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2016)

Hi...
Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich den LRS bauen will.. im Gegenteil ich schrieb ja das meine Erfarhung hier nicht groß ist..
Ich* lerne* gerade die Laufräder mal gelegentlich zu zentrieren, aber kann sicher keinen neuen Satz aufbauen..
Macht Gottseidank ein Bekannter von mir, der aber immer ziehmlich gestresst ist und so will ich nur vorab einfach die passenden Teile besorgen..

Aber was wolltest du mir nun eigentlich mittteilen?

Das du die Lösung für mein "Speichenproblem" kennst, aber dazu lieber nichts sagst..
Oder das dus auch nicht weist, aber halt trotzdem was schreiben wolltest?

lg
Kurt


----------



## Der Toni (25. Juli 2016)

Das müsste dir weiterhelfen:
https://whizz-wheels.de/speichenrechner


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das müsste dir weiterhelfen:
> https://whizz-wheels.de/speichenrechner



SUPER.. perfekt.. danke dir vielmals..

lg
Kurt


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2016)

Ich meine genau das, was ich geschrieben habe. 
Auch ein Speichenrechner ist kein Allheilmittel, wenn man nicht weiß woran man ist. Der Whizzwheels Rechner wählt zB kürzere Speichen aus, wenn man längere Nippel nimmt. In meinen Augen ist das völliger Unsinn, weil die Speichen eigentlich immer im Nippelkopf enden sollten. Genauso wird in den Nutzungsbedingungen sämtlicher Haftungsausschluss thematisiert, aber es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf ob beim ERD noch was für die Nippelköpfe draufgeschlagen wird (bzw ob man das selbst machen muss). 
Damit kaufst du im Zweifelsfall also schon die erste Sollbruchstelle, bevor der LRS überhaupt steht. Und darum verweise ich dich auch nicht auf irgendeinen (möglicherweise zweifelhaften) Link, der dich nur scheinbar weiterbringt. Deine Fragen haben eine gewisse Unerfahrenheit suggeriert (was nicht verwerflich ist) und da müsste man eigentlich auf den Leitfaden zum Laufradbau von Sheldon Brown verweisen. 
Wenn dein Kumpel Zeit hat, einen LRS aufzubauen, dann kann er auch noch die zwei Minuten für die richtigen Speichen investieren. Ich würde das für meine Freunde zumindest so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (25. Juli 2016)

Das klingt absolut logisch.. danke dir..
Da hast du schon recht, aber mein Spetzi ist halt ein "alter Hase", der wenns nicht unbedingt sein muss nicht so gerne im Netzt rumstöbert...
sprich, zwar durchaus weis was er da handwerklich macht aber auch immer eher auf das Material welches er gut "kennt" zurück greift..

Wenn Felge und Nabe da sind wird sich die Länge sicher rausfinden lassen, aber ich wollte halt den "kurzen Weg" gehen und dann gleich alles zusammen bestellen..

Naja wie auch immer das wird schon, und dank eurer Hilfe weis ich ja nun schon ein bischen mehr..

danke euch

Kurt


----------



## Schnipp (25. Juli 2016)

Nutzt doch den Spokomat von @xrated:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/xrated.474/#info

Da sind die Felgen und Naben schon eingetragen.


----------



## Der Toni (25. Juli 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Nutzt doch den Spokomat von @xrated:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/xrated.474/#info
> 
> Da sind die Felgen und Naben schon eingetragen.


Weder die Hope pro4 noch die DT xm551 sind da gelistet


----------



## Schnipp (25. Juli 2016)

Im Programm fürn PC sind sie drin.


----------



## accutrax (25. Juli 2016)

zum bereich galerie ....
salsa woodsmoke 27.5 +, 29,29+.....





mehr hier..
http://salsacycles.com/culture/introducing_woodsmoke

gruss accu


----------



## Rommos (25. Juli 2016)

Boah, ist das hässlich , sorry - aber der Hängebauch, für was braucht's denn sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (25. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Boah, ist das hässlich , sorry - aber der Hängebauch, für was braucht's denn sowas



Der sorgt für viel Platz, um einen großen Framebag unterbringen zu können. 
Ich find's ziemlich cool und es gefällt mir um einiges besser als das Stache. Irgendwie mag ich den 90er-Vibe, der mit der Rahmenform sowie der Farbe mitschwingt.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2016)

Viel haben die ja an der China-Ware nicht mehr verändert  Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob sich 29+ und 27.5+ sinnvoll im selben Rahmen umsetzen lassen. Oder sagen wir, ich hab meine Zweifel.


----------



## Schnipp (26. Juli 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob sich 29+ und 27.5+ sinnvoll im selben Rahmen umsetzen lassen.


Mit (wie es scheint) austauschbaren Ausfallenden könnte man ja die Kettenstrebenlänge und Bodenfreiheit auf die Laufraddurchmesser anpassen.


----------



## Rommos (26. Juli 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Mit (wie es scheint) austauschbaren Ausfallenden könnte man ja die Kettenstrebenlänge und Bodenfreiheit auf die Laufraddurchmesser anpassen.



So steht's zumindest drin. Aber wenn man so schaut was sie sonst noch ankündigen - diese Unterrohrform findet sich bei einigen, auch beim Mukluk....


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mir die Bilder mal aus der Nähe angeschaut. Bei 27.5" ist deutlich mehr Platz nach vorne. Nix mit verschobenem Ausfallende. Im Grunde kann ich gar keinen Unterschied erkennen. Kann man nur hoffen, dass die B+ Ausfallenden zum Pressetermin noch nicht fertig waren.


----------



## Schnipp (26. Juli 2016)

Leider kann man es an den Bildern mit niedriger Auflösung nicht so gut erkennen, aber ich meine da Unterschiede von 29+ und B+ zu erkennen:

B+:




29+:


 

Fraglich ist halt ob da noch mehr verstellt werden kann oder es schon am Anschlag ist.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Fraglich ist halt ob da noch mehr verstellt werden kann oder es schon am Anschlag ist.


Ok sieht aus, als wäre 29+ minimal weiter hinten. Da bleibt aber trotzdem ordentlich Luft nach vorne. Von der Höhe brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu reden.


----------



## zoomer (26. Juli 2016)

Für mich hört sich das so an als ob die neue Ausfallendenkonstruktion
in erster Linie zur Anpassung der Tretlagerhöhe gedacht sind.
Zumindest sich dadurch von ihren bisherigen verstellbaren Ausfallenden
unterscheiden.
Ich würde dann mal davon ausgehen dass man dabei Kettenstrebenlänge
und Achshöhe gleichzeitig optimiert.
Habs gar nicht genau angeschaut aber es muss ja gar nicht unbedingt stufenlos
einstellbar sein sondern nur flipchipmässig zwei oder mehr Positionen bieten,
die jeweils auf einer einzigen Kurve liegen.


----------



## robbi_n (26. Juli 2016)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen bei Reifenbreiten?

Ich suche einen möglichst schmal bauenden b+ Reifen , also einen 2.8er.

Ich habe den WTB Trailblazer und bräuchte etwas das ein ganz kleines stück schmäler ist , 2mm wären schon ok.
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.

Danke


----------



## boblike (27. Juli 2016)

Da fällt mir nur der Rocket Ron 2.8 ein. Wenn der nicht geht musst du auf einen 2.6 oder 2.5er Reifen gehen. Wenn du es nicht weit nach Darmstadt hast kannst du gern mal zum anprobieren vorbei kommen. Hab einen RR 2.8 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juli 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> zum bereich galerie ....
> salsa woodsmoke 27.5 +, 29,29+.....
> 
> 
> ...



On One hat auch in Kürze einen Rahmen dieser Art am Start - Rango:






Mehr dazu hier. Die Entscheidung von Salsa, das Schaltwerk über die Sitzstrebe anzusteuern, war die optisch bessere.


----------



## Schnipp (27. Juli 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung von Salsa, das Schaltwerk über die Sitzstrebe anzusteuern, war die optisch bessere.


Da ja aufgrund der verschiebbaren Ausfaller die Bremse (idealerweise) eben an diesem montiert wird macht es ja auch Sinn Bremsleitung und Schaltzug so gemeinsam zu verlegen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juli 2016)

Mir geht´s um das unschöne Stück sichtbaren Zug von der Kettenstrebe ins Unterrohr am On One.
Er sagt´s ja selbst: 





> as ever the devil is in the detail and all the fixtures, cable routings and layup schedule is all our own.


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Da hätten dann auch "richtige" +Felgen gepasst, mit denen sich das gespannte Warten auf die Reifen auch gelohnt hätte.
> So wird das Potenzial dieser Art von Reifen schon ein bisschen verspielt.



Na @exto jetzt besser?  

Hab jetzt meinen vor über einem Jahr gemachten Äußerungen von Seite 5 nun Taten folgen lassen und endlich Zeit und Muße gefunden, die 29mm Felgen der Versuchsstufe 1 nun in Stufe 3 gegen "richtige" 45mm Felgen zu tauschen. 
Die ursprünglichen 2.8er Trailblazer hatte ich ja schon länger gegen die voluminöseren CHAO's getauscht und nun also noch die Felgen.

Mission erfüllt, "mehr" geht felgen- und reifentechnisch in diesem meinem "Twentyniner-upgrade-Falle" jetzt nicht mehr. 

Das "Beast of the Wild South" wiegt jetzt 11,1kg wie abgebildet und damit kann ich super leben.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. Juli 2016)

Karate Monkey 2017 
http://www.bikepacking.com/bikes/surly-karate-monkey-27-5-troll/


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2016)

Die Ausfallenden klingen interessant


----------



## meikltschäcksn (29. Juli 2016)

ich nehme spontan noch mein b+ bike nach italien mit. habe aber keinen ersatzschlauch, zumindest am wochenende jetzt. weiß jemand ob ein 29er schlauch problemlos geht? das aussenmaß hat er ja. er müßte sich ja nur nach innen und auf 3" ausweiten oder? 
ich will nicht zum testen das tubeless setup umbauen, deswegen frage ich...


----------



## Swoopyourlife (29. Juli 2016)

Falls jemand günstige 650B+ Laufräder sucht.
https://www.alpkit.com/lovemud


----------



## schaeufele (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir ein Liteville H-3 in 3+ aufbauen und da ich schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr im Thema bin,
bräuchte ich bei ein paar Punkten Eure Hilfe:

- welche aktuelle 140er Gabel könnt Ihr emfehlen?
- da ich meine Laufräder immer aufbauen lasse, könnt Ihr mir sagen ob die im Liteville-Bundle angebotene Syntace W40 27,5 Boost/EVO 6
auch was taugt? (95kg hab ich mit allem schon) oder doch lieber vom Laufradbauer?

Des weiteren etwas Off Topic, sorry - aber ich glaube bei 3+ Bikes bin ich hier gut aufgehoben:

mein Sohn will ebenfalls ein 3+ Bike, hat allerdings max. 2500.- zusammengespart.
Er hat das Scott Scale 710 plus gefahren und würde es sich gerne kaufen da es ihm einfach passt. 
Was meint Ihr zu dem Bike und den Komponenten?

Pressfit ist nicht so mein Ding aber als Paket für ca. 2.500.- scheint das Bike doch zu taugen?
Er wiegt 90 kg  - also sollten die Läufräder/Gabel/Bremsen ebenfalls halten.
Ich blicke nicht durch - stimmt da die Boost/EVO6 Geschichte bezogen auf die Kettenlinie und den Reifenabstand schon?
Soll ja ein neuer Standard werden - das 2017 Scale, also der Nachfolger hat nur noch 35er Felgen.

Einen Aufbau will er nicht, da er das Bike vorher fahren will und mir nicht traut bei meiner Rahmen- und
Komponentenempfehlung ( in seiner Preisklasse den Dartmoor Primal 27,5+) 

Ich habe im Liteville-Bereich dieselben Fragen gestellt, bin aber noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen.
Danke schon einmal.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2016)

@LockeTirol hat doch das dicke Scale, wenn auch selbst aufgebaut


----------



## LockeTirol (31. Juli 2016)

@schaeufele 
Also mit gefällt das Scale als Allrounder sehr gut. Ich fahre es mit den Rekon Plus Reifen. In normalem Gelände sehr unauffällig und auf lockeren, flowigen Singletrails machen sowohl Reifen als auch Geometrie Spaß. Im Nachhinein hätte die 32er Fox Gabel die im Komplettbike verbaut ist, auch gereicht. Ein Enduro ist es halt doch nicht und die Pike vielleicht gar nicht notwendig. Das Bike macht aber im Vergleich zu einem normalen, klassischen Hardtail deutlich mehr Spaß!

In alpinem Gelände hätte ich mir etwas mehr erwartet wenn ich ehrlich bin, da fahre ich doch dann doch lieber mein Enduro mit schmalen aber dafür stabilen Reifen ala Minion oder M.Mary.


----------



## schaeufele (31. Juli 2016)

Ich habe eben erst Deinen Aufbauthread gelesen, saubere Sache!

Deine Komponenten sind hochwertiger als bei dem 710er von der Stange - was mich auch zu dem Thread hier bewogen hat.  
Meinst Du er macht beim Kauf etwas falsch? Taugen die Felgen bzw. Laufräder usw.? 

Die Rahmengeo ist als Allrounder sicher kaum zu toppen, alpin war das bereits von Dir gefahrene H-3 sicher noch spaßiger...doch
mit dem Scale soll mein Sohn zurechtkommen und nicht ich.

Das H-3 habe ich im Auge, wenn Du mir zusätzlich Tipps für eine 140 Gabel und Läufräder (W40?) hättest wäre es klasse.
Wie fandest Du dass H-3 uphill?


----------



## LockeTirol (31. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube das die Originalausstattung ausreichend ist. 

Anstatt der W40 würde ich eher den von mir gewählten ACE Laufradsatz nehmen. Der ist deutlich leichter und dazu eher noch günstiger. Als Gabel würde ich jetzt nach Budget entweder eine Fox 34 nehmen,  das wäre meine erste Wahl oder halt eine Pike. 

Das H3 fand ich uphill sehr gut, aber in der Ebene nicht so. Fand den Sitzwinkel zu steil mit 140er Gabel.


----------



## Rommos (1. August 2016)

44bikes


----------



## rumigali (2. August 2016)

Fahr mein Loki H10  jetzt seit 5 Monaten. Mit ein paar Änderungen zur Serie ein top Gerät für technische Trails. Hab mein Fully seitdem kaum noch gefahren weil das Ding so einen Spass macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toronto (2. August 2016)

Hab mir vor kurzem nen Transalp Ambition Team 29er Rahmen aufgebaut und mit 27,5+ Spank Oozy 395 und 2,8er Nobby Nic verfrühstückt.
Kleinere Einstellarbeiten sind noch zu machen, aber erste Fahrt war klasse. Geiles Gerät.
Macht voll Laune.

Wenn gewünscht kann ich die Tage mal nen nachträglichen Aufbaufred machen.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Rommos (2. August 2016)

Toronto schrieb:


> Hab mir vor kurzem nen Transalp Ambition Team 29er Rahmen aufgebaut und mit 27,5+ Spank Oozy 395 und 2,8er Nobby Nic verfrühstückt.
> Kleinere Einstellarbeiten sind noch zu machen, aber erste Fahrt war klasse. Geiles Gerät.
> Macht voll Laune.
> 
> ...




immer gut, freu mich drauf


----------



## Fettydriver (5. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wer weiß mehr dazu?
Sind die Maxxis Hookworm 29 x 2,50 Zoll Reifen auf einer Felge mit 50mm Maulweite noch montier-und fahrbar ? hat jemand Erfahrungen?
Die Felgen sind Surly Rabbit Hole 50mm.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Speedskater (5. August 2016)

Schaut so aus
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-b...ine-diskussionen.750243/page-36#post-13910774


----------



## BigJohn (5. August 2016)

Ja isch des noch plus oder scho fett? 



 

 

 
Dumme Ideen erfordern noch dümmere Maßnahmen. Am dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an @SchakkaZulu, der mir seine alten JJs für mein Experiment überlassen hat. Leider fehlt mir derzeit ein passender Rahmen für die Geräte. Bzw ist er an meinem anderen Wohnsitz und für B+ vorgesehen. Obwohl die Felgen ziemlich schmal bauen, halte ich es für gut fahr- aber nicht schaltbar.


----------



## Toronto (5. August 2016)

Ohh wie leggaaaa!!!

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (5. August 2016)

@BigJohn 
was sind denn das für felgen.....
techn Daten?
preis etc???


----------



## Rommos (5. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja isch des noch plus oder scho fett?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 517220 Anhang anzeigen 517221 Anhang anzeigen 517222
> Dumme Ideen erfordern noch dümmere Maßnahmen. Am dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an @SchakkaZulu, der mir seine alten JJs für mein Experiment überlassen hat. Leider fehlt mir derzeit ein passender Rahmen für die Geräte. Bzw ist er an meinem anderen Wohnsitz und für B+ vorgesehen. Obwohl die Felgen ziemlich schmal bauen, halte ich es für gut fahr- aber nicht schaltbar.


Muss ich direkt mal mit meinen Kendas und den 26+ austesten  die Veerubber Trax bauen nur ca. 68mm breit


----------



## Toronto (5. August 2016)

@big John, wenn es fahr- aber nicht schaltbar ist, schreit, nein brüllt das doch schon fast nach SSP. 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Fettydriver (5. August 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Schaut so aus
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-b...ine-diskussionen.750243/page-36#post-13910774


Ja, super, danke für das Bild.
Die Felge von @Bumble könnte dem Bild nach sogar noch etwas breiter als 50mm sein ...kann auch täuschen ....passt schon.
Werde zwei bestellen, den Herstellerangaben nach sind sie sogar noch etwas leichter wie die 3,0er Knard Draht, die ich jetzt drauf habe.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samenmeg22 (6. August 2016)

Hallo,
Bin neu hier! Aber habe mein geliebtes 601 getauscht gegen ein h3 von liteville. 
Das hat hinten dehn Boost Standard. Wil das Rad erst Ma aufbauen mit wtb 2.8. nun ist die Frage!? Geht um 27,5 w40 lrs
Mus ich da nun unbedingt ne Boost Gabel kaufen, oder kann ich meine 34 fox 27,5 benutzen? Oder besser ne 29er  Gabel nehmen. 
Und die andere ist, ich habe eine xt m8000 Gruppe liegen. Nur keine Boost Kurbel. Kann ich da was machen mit spacer!? Oder mus da doch ne Boost Kurbel ran?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.
Danke schon mal. 
Mfg hauke


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> @BigJohn
> was sind denn das für felgen.....
> techn Daten?
> preis etc???


Das sind ganz normale trial Felgen. außen 40mm, knapp 600g schwer. Denn Preis weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, irgendwas unter 100€ fürs Paar. Einfach mal mal bei trialmarkt reinschauen. Der LRS stammt noch aus Zeiten, als es plus noch nicht mal in den Köpfen gab. 


Toronto schrieb:


> @big John, wenn es fahr- aber nicht schaltbar ist, schreit, nein brüllt das doch schon fast nach SSP.


Hab ich mir auch gedacht, oder eine auf 6-7 Gänge beschnittene Kassette.


----------



## samenmeg22 (7. August 2016)

samenmeg22 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin neu hier! Aber habe mein geliebtes 601 getauscht gegen ein h3 von liteville.
> Das hat hinten dehn Boost Standard. Wil das Rad erst Ma aufbauen mit wtb 2.8. nun ist die Frage!? Geht um 27,5 w40 lrs
> Mus ich da nun unbedingt ne Boost Gabel kaufen, oder kann ich meine 34 fox 27,5 benutzen? Oder besser ne 29er  Gabel nehmen.
> ...


Keiner der mir hier weiter helfen kann?


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2016)

Wenn du nen boost LRS kaufst, wird die Nabe kaum in ne normale Gabel passen. Es gibt keine boost Kurbeln, da wird normalerweise mit anders gekröpften Kettenblättern gearbeitet. Ob mit deiner Kurbel was geht, hängt primär erst mal davon ab,  was du für ne Kurbel hast.


----------



## samenmeg22 (7. August 2016)

Ich Habe ne 2x11 xt m8000 kurbel. 
Und das laufrad vorne, da Habe ich noch die wahl. Oder 15x100 oder 15x110. 
Aber die frage ist Ob ein 2.8-3.0 27,5+ in einer 27,5 34er fox past oder in einer 29er gabel. Oder dan doch besser ne 27,5+ Gabel kaufen?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Toronto (7. August 2016)

Die selben Fragen hatte ich auch bevor ich mich entschieden hab mein 29er als 27,5+ aufzubauen, nur dass ich den Rahmen zu dem Zeitpunkt schon hatte.
Da hilft nur ausmessen. Auch was die Gabel angeht.
Ab Achse nimmste halben Felgendurchmesser + Reifenhöhe als Maß. Da weisst du dann in etwa, wo der Reifen sich in deinem Rahmen oder Gabel befinden wird. Da dann messen wo die engste Stelle sein wird.
Reifenmaße gibts in der Reifenbreitendatenbank.

Ich hab ne 29er Fox32 und da passt der 2,8er Nobby Nic problemlos. Ebenso im Rahmen hinten.
Vorne ginge auch der 3.0, hinten nicht.
Habe kein Boost, sondern Standard 100/135 mit Schnellspannern.

Wie gesagt, ohne Ausmessen und viel lesen/vergleichen/rechnen gehts nicht.

Gruß Torsten.

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## samenmeg22 (8. August 2016)

Danke,  da habe ich ja schon eine Antwort. 
Also in einer 29er fox past ein 2.8-3.0 Reifen. Das ist schon mal super. 
Danke.  Mein Rahmen ist das neue h3 von liteville. Da paßt alles locker rein. Brauche nur noch ne Lösung für die Kurbel. 
Aber nochmals vielen Dank. 
Zur Info,  habe noch nichts im Haus! Also messen wird schwer. Deswegen die Frage ob jemand Erfahrung hat. 
Mfg Hauke


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. August 2016)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei Liteville an und frag nach.


----------



## samenmeg22 (8. August 2016)

Keine schlechte Idee! Weiß jetzt nicht ob die auf solche Fragen Lust haben!!
Aber fragen kann man natürlich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2016)

Ich würde ein Rad, das speziell für Plus-Bereifung entworfen ist, nicht ein Standardgabel beschneiden. Wenn du doch mal was breiteres fahren willst, dann kannst du wieder ne Gabel kaufen. Es ist auch ne Frage der verwendeten Felge, ob das problemlos passt.


----------



## samenmeg22 (8. August 2016)

Breiter dan 2.8! Hat das überhaupt Sinn mit ner federgabel um die 150-160mm
Und was sagt man hier zu der yari?


----------



## mw.dd (8. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es gibt keine boost Kurbeln, da wird normalerweise mit anders gekröpften Kettenblättern gearbeitet.



Das gilt m.W.n. für SRAM-Kurbeln, für Shimano so nicht.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Rad, das speziell für Plus-Bereifung entworfen ist, nicht ein Standardgabel beschneiden. Wenn du doch mal was breiteres fahren willst, dann kannst du wieder ne Gabel kaufen.



Die Gabel in 27,5 hat er doch schon? Und wenn ein Plusreifen passt, wieso ist es dann "beschneiden"?


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. August 2016)

samenmeg22 schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee! Weiß jetzt nicht ob die auf solche Fragen Lust haben!!
> Aber fragen kann man natürlich immer


Natürlich, musst nur einen an die Strippe bekommen. Das ist halt Liteville, schon kompetent aber auch nicht immer erreichbar. Aber ich würde es versuchen. Du willst glaube ich 2 Fach fahren, dann könnte es vielleicht etwas eng zwischen Kette und Reifen werden. Bei Einfach 1x11 würde ich mal aus Erfahrung sagen das das bei 2.8" passen müsste. Ich hatte in meinem im Frühjahr gekauften Plus Bike 1x11 eine xt ohne Boost werksseitig drin. Kein Problem, hab da aber auf 2x10 umgebaut und noch etwas breitere aber leichtere (3")als die originalen WTB TB drauf gemacht und dann paßte es trotz 2x10 Boost xt Kurbel nicht mehr weil die Kette am Reifen schliff. Mit 3mm Spacer am Innenlager dann wieder ok. 
Im übrigen interessiert mich dein Projekt weil mein H3 dann ja nun auch noch hier angekommen ist und ich da für noch eine 1x11 ohne Boost liegen habe und die auch dort einbauen will, wenn ich mal die Zeit dafür habe.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das gilt m.W.n. für SRAM-Kurbeln, für Shimano so nicht.


Stimmt, wieder was gelernt. Trotzdem könnte es mit Spacern oder 1xSchaltung klappen.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Gabel in 27,5 hat er doch schon?


Ob er die Gabel schon hat, kann ich nicht klar erkennen. Er fragt auch nach 29er Gabeln. 


mw.dd schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Plusreifen passt, wieso ist es dann "beschneiden"?


Eigentlich beantwortest du die Frage schon selbst. *Ein* Plusreifen passt und was mit all den anderen? Was ist, wenn der eine Reifen dem Fahrer nicht taugt und er lieber was potenteres will? Bei 3-Zöllern wird die Luft in normalen Gabeln ziemlich dünn. Es soll jeder das kaufen und fahren, was er will. Aber ich stelle doch kein Rad für zig tausende zusammen und knausere dann wegen 2-300€ Differenz an der Gabel.


----------



## mw.dd (8. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber ich stelle doch kein Rad für zig tausende zusammen und knausere dann wegen 2-300€ Differenz an der Gabel.



Natürlich nicht. Mir ging es nur darum, die (anscheinend) vorhandene Gabel weiter zu nutzen.
Bei einem Neukauf würde ich definitiv eine Gabel kaufen, in der sowohl 29" als auch B+ in 3" passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samenmeg22 (8. August 2016)

Hatte gehoft das mein Deutsch als Holländer ausreichend wäre. Tut mir leid für die Missverständnisse. 

Die xt Kurbel ist eine wo 2x11 mit gefahren werden kan. ich werde sie aber als 1x11 benutzen. 
Und die Sache mit der Gabel. 
Ich habe eine 26er fox36 Van rc2 mit 180mm. Und in mein 301 ist ne 34er 27,5 fox. 
Nun dachte ich mir, ich stecke die Van ins 301. und nehme die 27,5 fürs h3. Aber das past nicht so wie ich das hier lese. Also muss da was anderes gekauft werden. Für die Van bekomme ich irgendwo um die 350-400€. 
Nun ist das Angebot an 29er gabeln Größer dann das von 27,5+ Gabeln. Deswegen die Frage. 
Und ich habe mein 601 Rahmen und lrs getauscht gegen ein neuen H3 mit 27,5 w40 lrs von Syntace. Also bis jetzt kein Pfennig ausgegeben. Und das sollte eigentlich so bleiben. 
Und ich habe noch die Wahl ob ich vorne 15x100 oder 15x110 bekomme. 
Deswegen hoffte ich auf jemanden der schon vor solche Entscheidung gestanden hatte, und seine Erfahrungen teilen wollte. 
Aber ich bin schon etwas schlauer geworden. 
   Dank


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. August 2016)

Dein Deutsch ist schon sehr gut,  da mach dir mal keine Sorgen!

Ich habe die gleichen Syntace Felgen hier wie du,  eine 1x11 ohne Boost und auch die WTB TB Reifen in 2,8".
Bei der schlechten Wettervorhersage werde ich bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen mal Zeit haben zum basteln.  
Ich hab auch eine 27,5 Fox34 ohne Boost da, aber keine syntace Felge zum testen,  also kann ich dir da nichts zu sagen ob das passt. Ist auch stark vom Reifen abhängig. 
Deswegen habe ich da eine Fox mit Boost vorgesehen.


----------



## samenmeg22 (8. August 2016)

Steht eine fox 34 mit Boost im bikemarkt für 400€. 
Ist aber in Polen. Und weis nicht was jetzt die bessere ist. Den es ist auch ne 34er 29er mit Avalanche Tuning für 400. 
und die rs yari ist für 350€ zu bekommen mit 160mm die Qual der Wahl so zu sagen.


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2016)

@samenmeg22 mit derartigen Fragen gehst du am besten mal zu den 29ern. Dort gibt es zwei Threads zu B+ und deutlich mehr know how hinsichtlich plus in Fedegabeln


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. August 2016)

samenmeg22 schrieb:


> Hatte gehoft das mein Deutsch als Holländer ausreichend wäre. Tut mir leid für die Missverständnisse.
> 
> Die xt Kurbel ist eine wo 2x11 mit gefahren werden kan. ich werde sie aber als 1x11 benutzen.
> Und die Sache mit der Gabel.
> ...


Ich hab vorhin mal den Trail Blazer WTB 2.8" auf die Syntace W40 MX montiert.  Bei 1 bar Luftdruck baut der Reifen 65mm breit und das Laufrad hat einen Durchmesser von 72cm. 
Must du mal messen an deiner Fox, in meine passt sie wegen fehlendem Boost nicht rein.  Aber rein optisch könnte das passen. 

Empfehlen würde ich dir aber auch eine Boost Gabel


----------



## samenmeg22 (8. August 2016)

Ok, dank dir sehr. 
Werde ich machen. 
Mfg hauke


----------



## Fabeymer (9. August 2016)

Neues Schuhwerk für die Krampe, montiert wird dann jenseits des großen Teiches...Urlaubszeit! 
Der Ranger macht einen top Eindruck und erinnert ein wenig an eine fiesere Version des Chupacabra. Geiles Ding!


----------



## digi-foto.at (9. August 2016)

Hi,
Hier ein Foto von meinem Loki bei der Tour gestern..





Ich habe den anderen "+Bike Bilder Thread" nun zum "+Bike on Tour" Fred umbenannt.
Ich denke so machts mehr Sinn wenn sich der andere dann mehr auf Tourenfotos konzentriert.

Hier etwas mehr von der Tour gestern..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/on-t...m-27-5-650b-29-26.791663/page-3#post-13982802

lg
Kurt


----------



## samenmeg22 (10. August 2016)

Habe heute die wtb auf der w35mx in 27,5 probiert ( Bin wieder zuhause) 
Und das past locker.


----------



## samenmeg22 (10. August 2016)

Und das war mit 2,5 bar druck im reifen. Nur um zu probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samenmeg22 (10. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @samenmeg22 mit derartigen Fragen gehst du am besten mal zu den 29ern. Dort gibt es zwei Threads zu B+ und deutlich mehr know how hinsichtlich plus in Fedegabeln



Danke bigjohn 
Werde ich machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2016)

samenmeg22 schrieb:


> Habe heute die wtb auf der w35mx in 27,5 probiert ( Bin wieder zuhause)
> Und das past locker.



Laß aber zur Vorsicht mal die Luft aus der Gabel, weil die Brücke am Tauchrohr über die Brücke am Standrohr geht. Zumindest bei der 36.

G.


----------



## samenmeg22 (11. August 2016)

Habe heute Antwort bekommen von Liteville. 

Hallo Hauke,
Danke für deine Anfrage. Unser H-3 ist für Boost Kurbeln ausgelegt. Der Q-Faktor ist aber ausschlaggebend ob die Kurbel an das Rad passt. Wenn dieser bei über 167mm liegt sollte die Kurbel am Rad montiert werden können. Die Kettenlinie ist dann nicht ganz optimal da die Kettenblätter der Boostkurbel ja 3mm weiter raus gehen. Montieren solltest du das Innenlager(Shimano) mit einem Spacer auf der Antriebsseite.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Best Regards


----------



## 29erBiker (16. August 2016)




----------



## a3styler (17. August 2016)

Servus... 

Ich bau mir auch grad ein 27,5+ Bike auf... 
Rahmen ists ein Mondraker Vantage RR+ geworden...  in M...  musste extra aus Frankreich bestellt werden, da der überall ausverkauft war. 
Federgabel hab ich mir eine 140er Rock Shox Yari besorgt.
Bremsen Hope Tech3 E4
Lenker/Vorbau Easton Haven...

Jetzt brauch ich einen Laufradsatz...  ;-)
Bin bis jetzt auf Hope Pro 4 Evo Naben mit NoTubes ZTR Hugo 52 Felgen.
Will den Maxxis Chronicle 3.00 montieren.
Speichen bin ich noch am überlegen... 
Was meint ihr dazu?
Hat wer schon Erfahrungen damit...  ?

Danke


----------



## Nanatzaya (17. August 2016)

Die Pro 4 Naben hab ich als Upgrade für mein Orbea Loki auch im Auge.

Die Hugo 52 sind schon ziemlich breit.
Für 3.0er Reifen sind 40 oder 45 mm eigentlich optimal. Für 2.8er (z. B. die Maxxis Rekon+) kann man auch 35 mm Felgen nehmen.
Und da gibt's genug Auswahl von bewährten Herstellern.
DT Swiss XM551, Easton/Race Face ARC, WTB Scraper, ...

Würde die XM551 empfehlen. Die sind relativ leicht und günstiger als die anderen, trotz entsprechender DT Swiss Qualität.


----------



## samenmeg22 (17. August 2016)

Und Syntace! 
Die w40, habe ich gekauft. Warte nur noch auf dehn Rahmen


----------



## Fatster (17. August 2016)

a3styler schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> Ich bau mir auch grad ein 27,5+ Bike auf...
> Rahmen ists ein Mondraker Vantage RR+ geworden...  in M...  musste extra aus Frankreich bestellt werden, da der überall ausverkauft war.
> ...




Ja was jetzt?  Im anderen B+ Thread waren Felgen und Naben doch gesetzt, dachte ich. Da ging's dir nur um die Speichen ... jetzt doch wieder anders, oder wie?  ... so kann man die Leute auch beschäftigen ...


----------



## Speedskater (17. August 2016)

Ich fahre den Fat B Nimble zwar nicht auf einer Hugo, aber die ist 52mm breit, das schaut dann so aus.




Damit kann ich noch mit 0,7 Bar fahren ohne dass es sich schwammig anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (17. August 2016)

Der Fat Nimble ist ja aber auch ein 3.5er Reifen oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## BigJohn (17. August 2016)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Der Fat Nimble ist ja aber auch ein 3.5er Reifen oder lieg ich da falsch?


Nur auf dem Papier



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Fat B Nimble zwar nicht auf einer Hugo, aber die ist 52mm breit, das schaut dann so aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist wirklich schön geworden. Da wird mein Stahlbomber ne ganze Ecke weniger edel. Welche Primärübersetzung fährst du?


----------



## BigJohn (17. August 2016)

.


----------



## a3styler (17. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ja was jetzt?  Im anderen B+ Thread waren Felgen und Naben doch gesetzt, dachte ich. Da ging's dir nur um die Speichen ... jetzt doch wieder anders, oder wie?  ... so kann man die Leute auch beschäftigen ...



Naben und Felgen sind auch sogut wie fix. 
Nur bei den Speichen bin ich mir noch unsicher welche es werden. 

Aber wenn jemand Erfahrung mit den Naben/Felgen hat, dann würd mich das schon ,noch, interessieren... 
Ich denk, da kann man schon nachfragen...  deswegen ist ja ein Forum da.. 

Danke für eure Antworten...  
Wollt vorher die Spank 395, nur sind die meiner Meinung nach zu schmal für ein + Bike. 
Deswegen bin ich auf die NoTubes Hugo gekommen...


----------



## Nanatzaya (17. August 2016)

Jetzt muss ich auch noch mal was fragen:
Hat jemand die 27.5+ Suntour Raidon und ein 29er Vorderrad?
Ich hätte gerne zusätzlich einen 29er Laufradsatz für mein Loki, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob 29x2.4" (auf 30 mm Felge) in die Gabel passt.
Die 29er sind ja insgesamt doch ca. 2 cm größer als die 27.5+. 
Das könnte nach Augenmaß knapp werden. Evtl. zu knapp.
Ich hab nach stundenlanger Suche nichts konkretes gefunden... Kann hier jemand Fakten schaffen?
Danke schon mal.
Ich möchte nämlich keine Räder kaufen um dann festzustellen, dass das Vorderrad wegen einem Zentimeter oder so nicht in die Gabel passt.


----------



## Speedskater (17. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nur auf dem Papier
> 
> Ist wirklich schön geworden. Da wird mein Stahlbomber ne ganze Ecke weniger edel. Welche Primärübersetzung fährst du?



Danke.
Der Fat B Nimble ist auf der Felge mit 46mm Maulweite 75mm breit, also geht der gerade mal als 3zöller durch.

Im Moment fahre ich 38/16 und hoffe dass es bald die Zahnriemenscheiben für den neuen Ritzel Carrier gibt. Dann kommt eine blaue Kurbel und Zahnriemen dran. Werde dann 46/20 fahren.

Bei Speichen verwende ich Sapim Laser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (17. August 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke.
> Der Fat B Nimble ist auf der Felge mit 46mm Maulweite 75mm breit, also geht der gerade mal als 3zöller durch.
> 
> Im Moment fahre ich 38/16 und hoffe dass es bald die Zahnriemenscheiben für den neuen Ritzel Carrier gibt. Dann kommt eine blaue Kurbel und Zahnriemen dran. Werde dann 46/20 fahren.
> ...


Fahre auch den Fat B Nimble auf der WTB scraper. Bei 0.9 bar ist er bei mir auch 75mm breit. Aber du hast schon recht das es mit weniger Luft auch sehr gut geht.  
Nur auf Asphalt surrt er ganz schön, hat aber den Vorteil das jeder Platz macht.
Das Marin schlägt sich nach 6 Monaten auch sehr gut.  Als Trailbike oder Reiserad.  Geht alles sehr gut.  Gibt bestimmt was besseres aber ich mag es. [/IMG]


----------



## digi-foto.at (26. August 2016)

Heut durfte mein Loki wieder mal vor die Linse als ich nach dem wechsle der Bremsen noch ne kurze Testrunde gedreht hab 



 

cu
Kurt


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. August 2016)

Heute im Vinschgau



 

 

 

 

 



Von der Tarscher Alm über die Lascher Alm und den Roatbrunntrail runter nach Latsch 

Ein wunderbarer Trail


----------



## Rommos (1. September 2016)

Krasses Gerät von Portus


----------



## Burba (1. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Krasses Gerät von Portus



Spannende Rahmenform. Ich weiß bloss nicht, warum die Rahmen immer länger werden müssen, irgendwann brauch ich Arm-Adapter...


----------



## boblike (1. September 2016)

Oder wir montieren den vorbau einfach nach hinten -50mm


----------



## Burba (1. September 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Oder wir montieren den vorbau einfach nach hinten -50mm


----------



## Speedskater (4. September 2016)

@Allgaeufex, Roatbrunn Trail ist cool:


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. September 2016)

Hab was entdeckt...

Wilier Jaroon+


----------



## dopero (9. September 2016)

Das dürfte sehr nett aussehen mit dem gebürsteten Stahlrahmen.
Mein Händler hat ein Wilier 503PLUS da stehen, das sieht auch schon mächtig aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (9. September 2016)

Hoffentlich sind die  Minion + bald Lieferbar 

http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhf-2/?

http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhr-ii/?


----------



## cola4 (9. September 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die  Minion + bald Lieferbar
> http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhr-ii/?



Fürs Hinterrad gibts auch noch den DHR II +. Saftige Preise 
http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhr-ii/?


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. September 2016)

cola4 schrieb:


> Fürs Hinterrad gibts auch noch den DHR II +. Saftige Preise
> http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhr-ii/?



Ja die Preise sind ganz schön Abschreckend , aber ich hoffe da auf Sonderkonditionen meines Händler`s 
Allerdings müssen die Reifen erst mal Lieferbar sein


----------



## BigJohn (9. September 2016)

@Rubberduckxi @dopero


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. September 2016)

Sieht aus, als wären Papa und Sohn unterwegs.  Dabei war ich nur mit meinem Kollegen auf Tour. Er ist so groß wie ich.




Ich weiß, warum ich nicht mehr zu 26 zurück kann bzw. will.


----------



## Burba (11. September 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als wären Papa und Sohn unterwegs.  Dabei war ich nur mit meinem Kollegen auf Tour. Er ist so groß wie ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



putzig...

und da bist du wohl nicht allein


----------



## Dutshlander (11. September 2016)

Ich nenne es einen Halbfully, bequem und gebe es auch nicht mehr her.


----------



## schaeufele (13. September 2016)

Was nehmt Ihr eigentlich für Schläuche bei 27,5+ bis 3"?
Ich hab nur einen Schwalbe 21F gefunden, allerdings soll dieser momentan nur mit Autoventil
lieferbar sein.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. September 2016)

ich habe den SV in meine Satteltasche *klick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaeufele (13. September 2016)

danke.
Und in den Reifen Milch


----------



## Dutshlander (13. September 2016)

Nö fahre mit schlauch, und die komplette "Kiste" wiegt 12,6 Kg so wie sie auf dem Bild da steht (ohne dreck)


----------



## schaeufele (13. September 2016)

merci.


----------



## Phil21886 (13. September 2016)

12,6 klingt top. Wieviel an dem Fuse ist da noch original?


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. September 2016)

Bei mir waren bei der Auslieferung Maxxis Schläuche drinnen mit nem SV Ventil..
Wenns wär kann ich daheim mal genau schauen ob auf denen ne genaue Bezeichnung drauf steht..

cu
Kurt


----------



## schaeufele (13. September 2016)

Hallo Kurt,
sehr gerne, evtl. für alle interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (13. September 2016)

Phil21886 schrieb:


> 12,6 klingt top. Wieviel an dem Fuse ist da noch original?


Schläuche und Kassette sind nicht mehr original.


----------



## boblike (13. September 2016)

Ich habe 0815 26er Schläuche drin.


----------



## boblike (13. September 2016)

Schwalbe oder Conti


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. September 2016)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Hallo Kurt,
> sehr gerne, evtl. für alle interessant...



Hi... 
wären diese hier..

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Maxxis/Plus-Fatbike-27-5-Schlauch-Modell-2016-p46040/

27.5x2.5/3.0

lg
Kurt


----------



## Dutshlander (13. September 2016)

gewicht 
Edit:
27,5x2,5-3,0 SV : 364 g


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. September 2016)

Jop.. die Angabe passt auch ganz gut, hab meine 2 mal gewogen als ich auf TS umgebaut hatte...
Einer hat 363gr, der 2te hat 371gr.


----------



## Toronto (13. September 2016)

Nobby Nic 27,5x2,8 SnakeSkin, TL-Easy, PSC
777g
827g

Schwalbe SV 21F Schläuche
211g
210g
208g

Spank Oozy 395+
Novatec Superlight D771/D772
Sapim Race 2,0/1,8/2,0
Sapim Polyax Alu Nippel
vorne 942g
hinten 1056g

Das ganze Bike, Transalp Ambition Team 29 wiegt ca 12,7kg.
Bietet aber noch jede Menge potential fürs leichter machen.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Rommos (15. September 2016)

...noch nicht ganz fertig, aber sieht schon lecker aus


----------



## Burba (16. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...noch nicht ganz fertig, aber sieht schon lecker aus



Da baut er still und heimlich was ...wo ist der Fred dazu?


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Da baut er still und heimlich was ...wo ist der Fred dazu?


Nein, ist nicht meines - Farbe passt, Material passt, 29+ passt - aber Gabel und Hinterbau harmonisieren nicht für mich  
...kennst mich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (16. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Nein, ist nicht meines - Farbe passt, Material passt, 29+ passt - aber Gabel und Hinterbau harmonisieren nicht für mich
> ...kennst mich doch


Ah, na dann...
so genau hab ich noch gar nicht hingeschaut, war nur überrascht...


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Ah, na dann...
> so genau hab ich noch gar nicht hingeschaut, war nur überrascht...


Na, ich muss mal meine Plus-Kollektion fertig machen und den 26+ LRS  mit einem Sobre fiver vermählen....


----------



## Burba (16. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Na, ich muss mal meine Plus-Kollektion fertig machen und den 26+ LRS  mit einem Sobre fiver vermählen....


Na da bin ich gespannt...
ich roll ja zur Zeit fast nur noch auf den dicken Sumos rum...



 

hab so das Gefühl, das wird neben 29" mein Ding. Muss grad Gedanken wegscheuchen...


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Na da bin ich gespannt...
> ich roll ja zur Zeit fast nur noch auf den dicken Sumos rum...
> 
> hab so das Gefühl, das wird neben 29" mein Ding. Muss grad Gedanken wegscheuchen...



Jens, das kenn ich  ständig tauchen neue Inspirationen und Ideen auf 

Das bike soll irgendwie "scramblermäßig" werden, starr natürlich, hab auch noch optional einen 27,5er LRS mit Big One in 2,35 dafür.
Denke, es wird wieder 1x11 - ist alles noch in der Schwebe, Gabel braucht evt. noch Aufnahmen für einen Träger, dann alles mit neuer Farbe - es nimmt kein Ende...


----------



## Burba (16. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Jens, das kenn ich  ständig tauchen neue Inspirationen und Ideen auf
> 
> Das bike soll irgendwie "scramblermäßig" werden, starr natürlich, hab auch noch optional einen 27,5er LRS mit Big One in 2,35 dafür.
> Denke, es wird wieder 1x11 - ist alles noch in der Schwebe, Gabel braucht evt. noch Aufnahmen für einen Träger, dann alles mit neuer Farbe - es nimmt kein Ende...



klingt gut

Und wie immer: Nach dem Bike ist vor dem Bike...


----------



## BigJohn (16. September 2016)

@Burba Romans Bilder sind nur echt mit frisch gepflasterter Einfahrt im Hintergrund


----------



## Burba (16. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Burba Romans Bilder sind nur echt mit frisch gepflasterter Einfahrt im Hintergrund


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Burba Romans Bilder sind nur echt mit frisch gepflasterter Einfahrt im Hintergrund


Genau  - obwohl das eigentlich eine Spielstraße ist, deshalb stehen da auch meine Spielzeuge 















Wünsche einen guten Start ins Wochenende 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Bildbrecher (17. September 2016)

29erBiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 520560
> Anhang anzeigen 520561
> Anhang anzeigen 520557
> Anhang anzeigen 520559


Ist das Orbea?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil21886 (17. September 2016)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Ist das Orbea?


Specialized Ruze
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/trail/ruze-pro-6fattie/113968


----------



## 29erBiker (18. September 2016)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Ist das Orbea?





Phil21886 schrieb:


> Specialized Ruze
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/trail/ruze-pro-6fattie/113968



Genau, Specialized Ruze, Größe M, passt mir wie angegossen und bin super zufrieden damit. Ist ja eigentlich eine Damen Geo aber was solls. Hab den Rahmen sandstrahlen und pulvern lassen und den ganzen Aufkleberscheiß entfernt, das Fully hab ich zuletzt stehen lassen weil das Teil ist der Hammer!
Allerdings ist es kein Pro Modell, weil das war hier nicht zu bekommen, es ist das normale Expert welches in Deutschland vertrieben wird.


----------



## dagex (19. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Cannondale Bad Habit:

Hat irgendjemand eine Info bzgl. der Rahmengewichte, insbesondere der Vergleich zwischen den Alu-Rahmen und den Carbon-Rahmen der 2017er-Modelle?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß
David


----------



## digi-foto.at (21. September 2016)

Heute hab ich endlich meinen neuen LRS am Loki das erste mal ausführen können 











Die Hope Naben sind, wie hier ja schon von einigen angekündigt, wirklich nicht mehr sehr laut, aber der Sound ansich ist echt genial..


cu
Kurt


----------



## a3styler (21. September 2016)

Sehr cool...  

Hast du den Laufradsatz Tubeless aufgebaut... ?!
Wenn ja, welche Milch hast du benutzt und gings einfach mit dem TR Reifen...  ?

Und wie bist du mit dem Maxxis zufrieden... vom Grip...  ?!


----------



## digi-foto.at (21. September 2016)

Hi,
Jop.. TL.. diesmal mit der Tune Milch, die soll angeblich sehr lange halten..
Ging wieder total problemlos, die Maxxis hielten auf den Felgen sogar ohne Milch fast ne Woche dicht.
_(Hab die Reifen letzte Woche schon montiert, aber gestern die Milch erst bekommen, so standen die aufgepumpt im Eck rum.)
_
Also ich mag die Chronicles schon recht gerne, mit tiefen Matsch kommen sie halt wegen der eher kleineren Stollen nicht so gut klar, aber auf trockenen, und was mich besonders gewundert hat, auf losen _(Sand... Schotter)_ Untergrund sind die echt fein..
Und rollen halt auch sehr gut.
Hatte die auch schon auf dem originalen LRS drauf, und hab sie auch gerne wieder gekauft.

cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (21. September 2016)

Danke...  

Ich überleg auch grad die Chronicle zu kaufen. 
Wo hast du sie gekauft bzw. bestellt... ? 

Dass die Tubeless so einfach zu montieren sind find ich mal richtig gut.


----------



## digi-foto.at (21. September 2016)

Jetzt hättest mich fast erwischt.. 
Hab die letzte Zeit so viel Zeug kreuz und quer bestellt das ichs fast nicht mehr wußte  
Aber hab sie von hier...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...n-Modell-2016-p46152/schwarz-27-5x3-0-o28091/

cu
Kurt


----------



## Nanatzaya (23. September 2016)

Kann den Eindruck zu den Chronicle bestätigen.
Auf trockenem Grund (egal ob fest oder lose) sehr viel Grip. Schwimmen halt konstruktionsbedingt bei Matsch und Schnee auf.

Der Rollwiderstand ist extrem niedrig für das Format. Selbst auf Ashpalt geht's noch halbwegs, wie ich letzte Woche bei einer 40 km Tour mit 10 km auf der Straße feststellen durfte.
Leicht sind se auch für Plus-Reifen. Halt aber dennoch einiges aus.

Und sie werfen gerne Steine... auch mal große.


----------



## mikeonbike (23. September 2016)

der chronicle macht sich auch bei meinem krampus sehr gut. etwas schwerer als die knards, aber nicht schlechter...


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. September 2016)

Tremalzo Runde, auch mit B+ E Bike immer wieder ein Genuss.


----------



## Fatster (23. September 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 531377 Anhang anzeigen 531378 Anhang anzeigen 531380 Anhang anzeigen 531381
> Tremalzo Runde, auch mit B+ E Bike immer wieder ein Genuss.



Jo geh, spinnst Du?! 

Naa, ned weng dem Radl, dees bassd scho; oba Oida, Du host jo an richtigen Fahrradhööm!


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. September 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 531377 Anhang anzeigen 531378 Anhang anzeigen 531380 Anhang anzeigen 531381
> Tremalzo Runde, auch mit B+ E Bike immer wieder ein Genuss.


Sehr schön Chris  da war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr 

Ja , B+ hat schon was , auch ohne " E "


----------



## a3styler (23. September 2016)

Sehr cooles Radl...  

Wie bist du mit dem Laufradsatz zufrieden... ? 
Würd den (AR 27) grad billig bekommen... für mein Enduro...  
Kan man den weiter empfehlen... ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. September 2016)

a3styler schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Radl...
> 
> Wie bist du mit dem Laufradsatz zufrieden... ?
> Würd den (AR 27) grad billig bekommen... für mein Enduro...
> Kan man den weiter empfehlen... ?



Danke 

Die Easton ARC40 sind sehr Stabil und dabei auch noch sehr leicht zu Beschleunigen 
Ich bin damit jedenfalls sehr Zufrieden


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. September 2016)

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/krampus
Die Krampe bekommt einen neuen Anstrich. Schönes Bayern Rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. September 2016)

Wenn dann ja wohl glubb-rot. Die Bayern halten ihren Farben nicht die Treue


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. September 2016)

ich hätte da auch noch was.....


----------



## Fabeymer (23. September 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> http://surlybikes.com/bikes/krampus
> Die Krampe bekommt einen neuen Anstrich. Schönes Bayern Rot



In echt:






Ich brauche da irgendwie noch etwas, die Ur-Krampe hat mir auf den ersten Blick gefallen, auch, was die Geometrie betrifft. 
Bin gespannt, ob die Gepäckträgergewinde es diesmal in die Serienproduktion schaffen.


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> In echt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die Gabel jetzt länger oder nicht?


----------



## Bonpensiero (24. September 2016)

Von Rawland kommen bald das ULV und RAVN. Nette Preorder-Preise!


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2016)

Das ist nur die Anzahlung. Der Rest wird bei Lieferung fällig


----------



## Bonpensiero (24. September 2016)

Ja, genau lesen bildet.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist die Gabel jetzt länger oder nicht?



Soweit ich gelesen habe, steckt in dem Interbike-Bike eine 120mm Gabel und das Krampus (bzw. die Starrgabel) ist weiterhin auf 100mm corrected. Wird also alles etwa 1° flacher, zumindest unbelastet.


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe, steckt in dem Interbike-Bike eine 120mm Gabel und das Krampus (bzw. die Starrgabel) ist weiterhin auf 100mm corrected. Wird also alles etwa 1° flacher, zumindest unbelastet.


Was mich wundert, das Surly nicht mehr ihre eigenen Felgen beim Gesamtbike verbaut. Könnte auf eine Erneuerung im Sortiment hinweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, das Surly nicht mehr ihre eigenen Felgen beim Gesamtbike verbaut. Könnte auf eine Erneuerung im Sortiment hinweisen.



So neu ist das nicht, auf dem Messe-Deadwood vom letzten Jahr waren auch WTB Scraper, obwohl Salsa und Surly ja zur gleichen Mutterfirma (QPB) gehören.  
Aber klar, neue Felgen können gut sein, inzwischen fahren sehr viele Leute Tubeless und mit den Rabbit Holes ist das nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2016)

Apropos Messeräder...falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat:






http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/euro...s-titanium-exotischer-traum-aus-titan.819460/


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2016)

Gabel find ich einfach nur hässlich, das Geröhr ist einfach zu dünn zum Rest.


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> So neu ist das nicht, auf dem Messe-Deadwood vom letzten Jahr waren auch WTB Scraper, obwohl Salsa und Surly ja zur gleichen Mutterfirma (QPB) gehören.
> Aber klar, neue Felgen können gut sein, inzwischen fahren sehr viele Leute Tubeless und mit den Rabbit Holes ist das nicht ganz so einfach.


Auf der Eurobike waren Whiskey Parts verbaut, also alles wie gewohnt


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auf der Eurobike waren Whiskey Parts verbaut, also alles wie gewohnt



Welches Rad meinst du genau? Das Deadwood gab es ja heuer nicht zu sehen.


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Welches Rad meinst du genau? Das Deadwood gab es ja heuer nicht zu sehen.


Alle plus Räder. Das Fargo, das Woodsmoke, keine Ahnung wie dieses Fully heißt, usw. Bei dem ganzen wood blicke ich nicht mehr durch, aber alle Plusser haben die Eigenmarke verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2016)

Wobei auf den Bildern bei Salsa immer noch Scraper am Deadwood sind


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wobei auf den Bildern bei Salsa immer noch Scraper am Deadwood sind



Das Deadwood gibt's ja dieses Jahr nicht mehr, das war quasi ein Vorgriff auf das neue Fargo. Erkennt man auch daran, dass das Deadwood letztes Jahr schon den konifizierten Rohrsatz hatte, der sich jetzt auch am überarbeiteten Fargo findet.


----------



## Rommos (25. September 2016)

SingleBe


----------



## BigJohn (25. September 2016)

Die grellen Camo Lackierungen sind echt nicht meins


----------



## Burba (25. September 2016)

Och, die Lackierung, warum nicht. Aber die Gabel ist gruslig...


----------



## mikeonbike (26. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich brauche da irgendwie noch etwas, die Ur-Krampe hat mir auf den ersten Blick gefallen, auch, was die Geometrie betrifft.



aber ehrlich...


----------



## Nanatzaya (26. September 2016)

@Bjoern_U. Wie ist die Magnum so? Hab seit Samstag auch eine zu Hause rumstehen.
Warte noch auf den Headdoctor, dann gehts los. 

Ach und ich hab grad festgestellt, das meine neue Magnum bei angeblich 140 mm Federweg nur etwa 530 mm Einbauhöhe hat. Könntest du mal grob messen ob deine in der Nähe der von Manitou angegebenen 547 mm ist?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die 120/140 mm Variante mit 140 mm ausgeliefert wird, da die beiden Spacer für die Reduktion auf 120 mm in der Packung liegen.
Zur IVA können die beiden eigentlich auch nicht gehören - die hatte ich schon mal ausgebaut und da stecken schon 4 Spacer drauf (soweit ich gelesen habe, wird die Progression nicht über die Anzahl, sondern über die Verteilung der Spacer geregelt).


----------



## .Konafahrer. (26. September 2016)

Vergangenes WE im Schwarzwald

Badener Höhe





1,49km langer Trail-Porno für Stein- und Wurzelfeld-Fetischisten





So sehr ich den niedrigen Luftdruck für den Komfort und Traktion schätze und liebe; in diesem relativ flachen S2-S3 war er das erste Mal hinderlich. Denn an den hohen Steinen und Kanten federte der Reifen zu viel (wie wenn man sich auf einen Gymnastikball setzt und zurück federt) und ich hatte ständig das Problem entweder zu langsam zu sein und nicht über das Hindernis rollen zu können - oder zwangsläufig zu schnell zu sein mit der Gefahr abzufliegen (nur einmal sanft in die Hecken).





PS. Da ich stellenweise am Limit war (ein Stein folgt dem anderen), kann es natürlich sein das mir nur dir Routine fehlt bzw. überfordert war um das Zurückfedern fahrtechnisch zu kompensieren. Mich würde darum sehr die Erfahrung von besseren Fahrern beim Bikestolpern (S3) interessieren.


----------



## Bildbrecher (26. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> In echt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist es schon bekannt, wann die neue Krampe kommt?


----------



## 601 (28. September 2016)

"The new Krampus will retail for $1500 and will be available this coming winter."

Siehe:

http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-reviews/revamped-surly-krampus-29-test-ride-review/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. September 2016)

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo online eine gute Übersicht über die derzeitigen Plus Reifen für 27,5" ?
Irgendwie ist es in den div. online Shops etwas... mühselig nach +, B+ oder 27.5+ zu suchen, da i.d.R. das Pluszeichen die Suchroutinen in die Irre führt


----------



## Schnipp (28. September 2016)

Also BC hat eine Unterkategorie "MTB Reifen Plus" und Bike24 hat bei den Reifengrößen Filter für Plus-Reifen, so z.B. für 27,5".


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. September 2016)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> @Bjoern_U. Wie ist die Magnum so? Hab seit Samstag auch eine zu Hause rumstehen.
> Warte noch auf den Headdoctor, dann gehts los.
> 
> Ach und ich hab grad festgestellt, das meine neue Magnum bei angeblich 140 mm Federweg nur etwa 530 mm Einbauhöhe hat. Könntest du mal grob messen ob deine in der Nähe der von Manitou angegebenen 547 mm ist?
> ...


die Magnum finde ich bis jetzt besser wie gedacht, insbesondere da es ein "Notkauf" war da Ende Juli die Pike als B+ Version nicht wirklich und schon gar nicht zu einem vertretbaren Preis zu bekommen war.
Was mir gerade am HT gut gefällt, dass sie nicht durch den Federweg rauscht und recht progressiv ist. Das passt sehr gut zum 0mm Federweg hinten 
Steifigkeit ist für mich völlig ausreichend. Ich merke jetzt jedenfalls wie weich meine 32mm Revelations und sogar die alte Lyrik sind 
Ich bin beim Anblick des O-Rings auch immer wieder erstaunt, wie wenig Federweg die Gabel tatsächlich freigegeben hat. Beim Fahren fühlt es sich nach mehr an. Allerdings bekomme ich auch mit druckloser Luftkammer nur ~130mm FW raus  
Aber ich bin noch nicht wirklich dazu gekommen viel auszuprobieren. Das mehr oder weniger out-of-the-box Setup passt eigentlich ganz gut. Beim Luftdruck bin ich noch dabei mich an "meinen" Druck heran zu tasten. Beim IVA habe ich einen (oder doch zwei) Spacer umgesteckt
Ich war froh überhaupt Zeit für den Umbau gefunden zu haben. Jetzt erst einmal einfahren und dann kommen die Feinheiten dran.

Ausgeliefert wird sie übrigens in der 120mm Variante. Um auf die 140mm zu bekommen muss man sie recht weit auseinander nehmen, die Spacer entfernen und wieder zusammenbauen. Da ich meine RS Gabeln auch alle selbst warte ist das für mich kein Problem, dachte ich....
Denn soweit so gut.... es geht aber definitv nur mit "Spezialwerkszeug". Manitou bzw. die Online Shops wollen dafür ab 50,-€. 
Ich habe es mir selbst "gebaut" indem ich ein altes Kassettentool aufgeflext habe und eine lange 8mm Nuss passend abgedreht habe. Eine 24mm Nuss habe ich eh. Leider findet sich für die Magnum nirgends eine Anleitung oder auch nur Infos zum Schmieröl Art/Menge, das man beim Zusammenbau wieder einfüllen muss. Ich habe mich da einfach mal an die Anleitung der Mattoc gehalten. 
Für was die beiden beiliegenden Spacer sind weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht wenn einer sie auf 100mm traveln will.... 
Vermutlich sind das aber fertig konfektionierte Beilagetütchen, da die kurze Version wohl in 100mm geliefert wird und auf 80mm getravelt werden kann.
Blöd finde ich die Leitungsverlegung der VR Bremse sowie die recht fummlige und manchmal etwas zickige Steckachse. 
Aber ich habe es nicht bereut die Magnum genommen zu haben, eher im Gegenteil


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. September 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Also BC hat eine Unterkategorie "MTB Reifen Plus"


oh, das scheint recht neu zu sein ! 
Danke


----------



## Speedskater (29. September 2016)

Ich denke auch dass die Innereinen weitgehend baugleich mit der Mattoc sind.
In die Magnum sollte auch das IRT rein passen, das habe ich in der Mattoc drinne, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Nanatzaya (29. September 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ausgeliefert wird sie übrigens in der 120mm Variante. Um auf die 140mm zu bekommen muss man sie recht weit auseinander nehmen, die Spacer entfernen und wieder zusammenbauen. Da ich meine RS Gabeln auch alle selbst warte ist das für mich kein Problem, dachte ich....


Danke für den Bericht. Ich bin dann mal gespannt auf die erste Fahrt.
Aber dann hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht. Hab meinem Mechaniker des Vertrauens gesagt, er soll sich das mal angucken und ggf. auf 140 traveln.

Die ganze Gabel auseinander bauen? Dafür hab ich, auch wenn ich gern am Rad schraube, bei aller Liebe keine Nerven.


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. September 2016)

Monte Creino - ein schöner Tag


----------



## Rubberduckxi (29. September 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Kann sein, dass ich nicht ganz durchblicke, daher muss ich da mal in die Runde fragen...

Mein Lord Dwarf ist mit 100mm Felge und 4.8 Reifen ausgestattet. Als Übersetzung hab ich 2x10 mit vorne Surly ICT 
Kurbel 36/22 und hinten 11-42. Bei meiner Feierabendrunde brauch ich praktisch die ganze Bandbeite, halt je nach Befinden... Ich bin also total happy mit der Kombi nur 1x10 oder 1x11 wär mir zuweing.
So weit so gut.

Nun male ich mir ein zweites Projekt aus. Obs dann kommt ist noch offen. Es soll ein 29+ sein. Der Radumfang ist ziemlich identisch mit 26/4.8. Daher überlege ich, dass ich die gleiche 2-fach Abstufung möchte, also 2x10 oder 2x11. Es wird auch Boost (12x148) sein, das steht auch fest.
Nun find ich aber keine Boost Kurbeln mit 36/22. Shimano hat die XT Boost immer mit 10er Abstufung, also 34/24, 36/26.

Habt ihr mir da Rat?


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. September 2016)

Hi Chris 

Hast Du schon wieder ein neues Faty  

An der Sattelstellung solltest Du aber noch Arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (29. September 2016)

Sram:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-2x10-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-Modell-2016-p43665/

Oder Shimano Boost 26-36 nehmen und kleines KB auf 22Z tauschen.
Shimano hat jetzt 10Z Differenz wegen der SideSwing-Umwerfer.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (29. September 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Sram:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-2x10-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-Modell-2016-p43665/
> 
> Oder Shimano Boost 26-36 nehmen und kleines KB auf 22Z tauschen.
> Shimano hat jetzt 10Z Differenz wegen der SideSwing-Umwerfer.



Also fznktioniert das mit dem kleinen Shimano Kettenblatt tauschen. Geht das dann noch mit dem Umwerfer oder brauchts dann einen speziellen? Bei dem Projekt wurde der Umwerfer von oben dem Sattelrohr runter angesteuert bzw kommt der Schaltzug her.


----------



## Schnipp (29. September 2016)

Ich würde einfach einen 2x10 Umwerfer nehmen, die können 14Z schalten.

Hier mal von Bike24 bzgl. Boost-Kurbel


> B-Version für Boost 148 Standard
> Die hier angebotene B-Version der FC-M8000 bietet eine 3 mm weiter außen liegende Kettenlinie (51,8 mm statt 48,8 mm) und ist kompatibel mit Boost Naben / Laufrädern mit 148 mm Einbaubreite. Die Naben kommen an aktuellen Plus-Bikes mit speziellen Rahmendimensionen zum Einsatz, die die erforderliche Kassettenposition sowie Umwerfermontage ermöglichen. Solche Rahmen sind ausschließlich mit E-Type sowie Direct-Mount Umwerfern kompatibel.


https://www.bike24.de/p1129493.html

Sprich, Schellen-Umwerfer gehen nicht, also 2x10 E-Type oder DirectMount Umwerfer sollten gehen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. September 2016)

Das Dartmoore täte mir schon sehr gefallen!


----------



## CC. (30. September 2016)

Ich frag hier auch mal: fährt jemand ein Banshee Paradox mit 27.5x3.0 hinten drin?


----------



## Burt4711 (1. Oktober 2016)

Nur mal so ne Frage....

Passen die plus-formate eigentlich auf die gängigen Gepäckträger????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nen thule heckträger da passt der 2.8 gut der 3.0  gerade so. 4.0 geht nur mit extra Gurten,  Hält dann aber ebenfalls stabil. (Vorderrad bekommt sowieso immer einen 2. Gurt. )

Am Thule freeride Dachträger hingegen wars mit 4.0 ein Problem.

gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## BigJohn (3. Oktober 2016)

Das alte kann auch mit Federgabel, wenn man es will:


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das alte kann auch mit Federgabel, wenn man es will:



woaah, straftatbestand erfüllt... die arme krampe verstümmelt...


----------



## Burba (3. Oktober 2016)

gruslig ...


----------



## BigJohn (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich wüsste die duc sicherlich besser zu verwerten


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Oktober 2016)

Sentiera della pace


----------



## boblike (5. Oktober 2016)

Super Bild

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Oktober 2016)

Stilfser Joch


----------



## 29erBiker (5. Oktober 2016)

Goldseeweg


----------



## Familybikers (6. Oktober 2016)

Oder doch lieber der Tibettrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (7. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Frage, mit der Suche hab ich nichts gefunden. Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit 27,5+ in 29er Rahmen?
Ich bin am Wochenende ein 27,5+ gefahren und brauch auch so fette Reifen, man fühlt sich damit so sicher und die Fahrtechnik ist auch nicht mehr so relevant.

Ich hab ein Radon ZR Race 29 8.0 (Modell 2014). Die Gabel ist eine Rock Shox Sid mit 100mm.
Für nächstes Jahr ist ein Fully mit 27,5+ geplant, aber eigentlich reicht in meiner Umgebung ein Hardtail auch locker. Daher war meine Überlegung, dass ich evtl. einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit fetten Reifen für mein Hardtail kaufe.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Oktober 2016)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, mit der Suche hab ich nichts gefunden. Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit 27,5+ in 29er Rahmen?


Im 29er Forum. Wird bei deinem Rahmen aber vermutlich nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## P4LL3R (7. Oktober 2016)

Danke, hab ich mir schon gedacht. An der Gabel sehe ich kein Problem, aber bei den Kettenstreben. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist jetzt bei meinen 2,25er Raceking schon seitlich wenig Platz. Ich werde mal messen gehen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Rommos (7. Oktober 2016)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich mir schon gedacht. An der Gabel sehe ich kein Problem, aber bei den Kettenstreben. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist jetzt bei meinen 2,25er Raceking schon seitlich wenig Platz. Ich werde mal messen gehen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.



Du musst einfach mal messen im Bereich 340-350mm von der Achse, da sind die 27,5 Plusser am dicksten - normalerweise.
Dann siehst du was reingeht. Denke, dass es an der Gabel genauso eng ist...


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Oktober 2016)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, mit der Suche hab ich nichts gefunden. Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit 27,5+ in 29er Rahmen?
> Ich bin am Wochenende ein 27,5+ gefahren und brauch auch so fette Reifen, man fühlt sich damit so sicher und die Fahrtechnik ist auch nicht mehr so relevant.
> 
> Ich hab ein Radon ZR Race 29 8.0 (Modell 2014). Die Gabel ist eine Rock Shox Sid mit 100mm.
> Für nächstes Jahr ist ein Fully mit 27,5+ geplant, aber eigentlich reicht in meiner Umgebung ein Hardtail auch locker. Daher war meine Überlegung, dass ich evtl. einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit fetten Reifen für mein Hardtail kaufe.



sowas?






da würde ich mal sagen, da geht nüschte ...


----------



## P4LL3R (7. Oktober 2016)

Hab gerade gemessen, ca. 7cm hab ich Platz, das wird also nix. Vielleicht passen die 2,6" Reifen, die jetzt so langsam kommen. Ich hab mir jetzt aber wenigstens einen XKing 2,4 für vorne gekauft, der hat wenigstens echte 2,25", denn bis jetzt hatte ich einen XKing 2,25 drauf, der nur 2" breit war. 

Aber trotzdem danke für eure Bemühungen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukestah (9. Oktober 2016)

hab mein alu 6fattie gegen die karbon version getauscht, das bessere ist des guten feind


----------



## Bildbrecher (12. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Rahmen hier?

http://www.ridewill.it/p/it/ridewil...p-12x148mm-alluminio-grezzo-taglia-49/159456/


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Oktober 2016)

nö, ist aber ein interessantes Angebot, aber die qualität ist bestimmt mies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (12. Oktober 2016)

Und 27,2 Sattelrohr ist das Aus für eine (aktuelle) autm. Sattelstütze


----------



## Bildbrecher (12. Oktober 2016)

mit dem Sattelrohr könnte ich noch leben. Worauf sollte man achten, wenn man den Rahmen kauft?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei diesem Rahmen sieht man halt keine Detail Bilder. Aber wenn ich mir den 40'er 27,5 Plus rahmen anschaue, wie da das Unterrohr auf das Tretlagergehäuse geschweisst ist, hätte ich Zweifel.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei der Qualität/Stabilität würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Die Schweißraupen sind sicherlich nicht die hübschesten und möglicherweise ist der Rahmen nicht besonders leicht. Die Geometrie entspricht vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt dem, was gerade angesagt ist.
Ein Paar Fatbikes-Rahmen von diesem Händler sind auch hier im Forum unterwegs und hat man nichts grundsätzlich schlechtes gehört. Zum Probieren ist es sicherlich ok. Der Preis ist ja ziemlich konkurrenzlos


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2016)

Wo finde ich denn genaue Gewichtsangaben zum Cannondale Bad Habit 1?
Die schweigen sich alle über das Gewicht aus


----------



## Titanbein1302 (12. Oktober 2016)

Rahmen

Bad Habit 27+, 120mm, Smartformed Alloy, BB30, Flat Mount Brake, Pivoting Der Hanger, 1.5 Si headtube
*Farbe* tea
*Gabel* Lefty 2.0 Alloy OPI, 120mm, Isolated Damper Technology with Trail+ tune and updated controls, 55mm offset
*Dämpfer* RockShox Monarch RL w/ high volume eyelet, 120mm travel
*Laufradgröße* 650b/27,5
*Felgen* WTB Scraper i45 27.5", 45mm, tubeless ready
*Naben* Lefty 60 front, Formula with XD driver 142x12 rear
*Speichen* Stainless, 15g
*Bremse* Shimano Deore, Resin pads, 180/180
*Kurbelsatz* Cannondale Si, BB30, SpideRing 30t
*Innenlager* Cannondale Alloy BB30
*Kassette* SRAM XG-1150, 10-42, 11-speed
*Kette* SRAM PC-X1, 11-speed
*Schalthebel* SRAM GX, 11-speed
*Schaltwerk* SRAM GX, 11-speed
*Lenker* Cannondale C3 riser, Alloy, 4 degree upsweep, 9 degree backsweep, 760x15mm
*Griffe* Cannondale Dual Locking Grips
*Vorbau* Cannondale C3, 6061 Alloy, 1.5", 31.8, 5 deg.
*Steuersatz* Cannondale HeadShok Si
*Sattel* Cannondale Stage 3
*Sattelstütze* Cannondale C3, 6061 alloy, 31.6x350mm (S,M) 400mm (L,X)
*Bremshebel* Shimano Deore
*Reifen* WTB Bridger, 27.5x3.0, tubeless ready
*Fullsuspension/ Hardtail* Fullsuspension
*Gewicht* 14,90 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2016)

Das hier gefällt mir sehr gut: https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/cannondale_bad_habit_carbon_1_mountain_bike_2017-ID_70969#


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Oktober 2016)

Das Gewicht kommt ganz gut hin.


----------



## dukestah (14. Oktober 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Rahmen
> 
> Bad Habit 27+, 120mm, Smartformed Alloy, BB30, Flat Mount Brake, Pivoting Der Hanger, 1.5 Si headtube
> *Farbe* tea
> ...



nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht, das speci 6fattie alu comp liegt schon unter 14, die carbon version bekommt man unter 13 kg,  und da ist bei beiden schon ne teleskopsattelstütze drin und zee bzw saint bremsen, erstaunlich was am cannondale das gewicht bringt...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. Oktober 2016)

Hi Leute
Ich hab ne Frage bezüglich 29 plus.
Die HR-Nabe hätte 148 mm (Boost). So muss auch die Kurbel Boost haben, so weit so gut. Nun muss das aber 2 x 11 sein, einfach wegen des Übersetzungsbereiches. Es gäb ja neu die Sram Eagle, die gefällt mir aber überhaupt nicht. Daher zwingend 2 x 11.
Boost Kurbeln gibts von Shimano und Sram. Wenn eine ab Stange, ann wärs die Shimano.
Nun gibts da noch die HOPE. Die wär auch interessant, schon alleine wegen der Farbauswahl (andere Komponenten wären dann farblich und markentechnisch passend).
Weiss jemand ob der 2-fach Spider Boost Standart hat? Denn ich finde nur einen 2-fach Spider. Auf der HP von Hope steht auch nix Spezielles bezüglich Boost. 
Grüsse


----------



## dukestah (14. Oktober 2016)

ich hab auch ne weile überlegt mein 27,5+ 6fattie auf 2x umzubauen, bin dann aber aufgrund der hier beschriebenen 'situationen' doch wieder davon abgekommen http://blaubaer74.blogspot.de/2015/10/1000km-specialized-stumpjumper-6fattie.html
es wird sehr wahrscheinlich zu problemen mit der kette auf dem kleinen kettenblatt geben, bei breiteren reifen reibt die am profil
ich hatte auch überlegt, die viro kurbel anzubauen, da ist allerdings beim 6fattie als fully nicht genug platz für das 36er kettenblatt, vorteil wäre hier die gleiche kettenlinie auf klein wie großem kettenblatt

noch was vergessen, bei den meisten rahmen, an denen ich kurbeln montiert hatte, brauchte ich immer distanzen am tretlager, mit denen kann man natürlich auch die kurbel etwas nach aussen versetzen, boost ist ja nur ein versatz um 3 mm. falls die linke kurbel genug luft am rahmen hat (kettenstrebe), dann wäre im extremen fall sogar das plandrehen des kurbelgehäuses auf der linken seite machbar, damit bekommt man die kurbel auch noch etwas weiter nach rechts. das war bei einigen rahmen bei der hammerschmidt montage nötig, weil die auch so nah am rahmen sitzt, dass beim fully gelegentlich die kettenstrebe rechts im weg war. wen der mittige versatz stört, der kann auch pedale mit unterschiedlicher breite montieren, von sqlab gibts das, allerdings nur paarweise, ist dann mehr für lange sicht, man hat noch ein satz pedale als ersatz da


----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. Oktober 2016)

Danke schon mal für die Info.
Eigentlich sind doch die Boost eben fürs Plus-Format gemacht, sprich 29x3.0. das müsste doch in jedem Fall gehen, sofern 148er Nabe, Boost 2-fach Kurbel und 29x3.0 Reifen. 
Und eben, gibts da was von Hope 2-fach?


----------



## Speedskater (14. Oktober 2016)

Von Race Face gibts für Cinch Kubeln einen 2-fach Spider für Boost Standard.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Von Race Face gibts für Cinch Kubeln einen 2-fach Spider für Boost Standard.



Nur in DE nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Speedskater (15. Oktober 2016)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=172698;menu=1000,2,88;page=26


----------



## digi-foto.at (16. Oktober 2016)

Have a Break... 




 

..nach dem Uphill durch den nebligen Morgenwald erwartete mich ein schönes Plätzchen für eine Pause in der Sonne die langsam durchkam.
Bei 10° und Wind macht es trotzdem Sinn das durchschwitzte Shirt zu wechseln und zu trocknen. 
Herbst is super!!!

lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaeufele (17. Oktober 2016)

Mann hab ich einen Hals 
Neues "Plus" Bike seit gestern, mit einer Yari - und dann gleich sowas s.u.:
Ohne rohe Gewalt, bei dem dünnwandigen Röhrchen an der Steckachse wunderts nicht - das Beste nirgens als Boost oder Stealth Achse lieferbar, erst ab Dezember!
Also Gabeln gibts aber keine Ersatzteile?!
Katastrophe, neues Bike und soll nun für Wochen stehen....
Ich würde sogar kaufen und nicht reklamieren -keine Chance- Sauerei


----------



## Rommos (17. Oktober 2016)

Da muss man doch was "basteln" können - um wenigstens die Zeit zu überbrücken. 

Natürlich voll ärgerlich, sowas sollte nicht passieren


----------



## BigJohn (17. Oktober 2016)

Wenn der Händler nicht nachbessern kann oder will, ist das imho ein Wandlungsgrund


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (17. Oktober 2016)

Fährt hier einer den Rocket Ron 2.8 auf ner 40er Felge (Innenweite) und mag mir mitteilen wie breit er baut.
Auch über einen Tip zu schmal bauenden +Pneus.


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Oktober 2016)

Servus
Ich hatte den WTB Trailblazer 27,5x2,8 auf einer 40er Felge. https://www.bike24.de/p1117731.html
Er kam auf 68mm Breite , rollte sehr gut und hatte trotzdem guten Grip auf Wurzeln und Fels ( wenn es trocken war )


----------



## boblike (18. Oktober 2016)

Aber der trailblazer fällt kleiner aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (18. Oktober 2016)

Wie schmal soll/kann/muss es denn sein?


----------



## Speedskater (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe einen 2.4er X-King auf einer Felge mit 46mm Maulweite, der ist dann 65 mm breit, bei vorne 0,9 Bar und hinten 1,3 Bar.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (18. Oktober 2016)

@Speedskater 
In 26 oder 27,5 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Oktober 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie schmal soll/kann/muss es denn sein?


 71mm darf es breit werden.
Der LRS muss auch erstmal eintreffen inklusive vormontierten TB 2.8
Hab ich sehr günstig bekommen und soll in ein 27,5 gepflanzt werden.


Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 2.4er X-King auf einer Felge mit 46mm Maulweite, der ist dann 65 mm breit, bei vorne 0,9 Bar und hinten 1,3 Bar.


Ich hab hier auch noch 2 XKing in 2,4 die im Notfall drauf können. Mach mir da aber um die Kontur des Reifens sorgen. Hättest du ein Foto davon zur Hand?




boblike schrieb:


> Aber der trailblazer fällt kleiner aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


RR und TB haben in 2.8 die gleichen B2B Maße +/- 1mm.


----------



## Duke_do (18. Oktober 2016)

Der RocketRon in 2.8 ist auf meiner 32 Innenweite Felge schon gut 71mm.

mobil gesendet


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> 71mm darf es breit werden.
> Der LRS muss auch erstmal eintreffen inklusive vormontierten TB 2.8



Der Maxxis Rekon 2.8 hat auf der 40er Maulweite 68mm Breite, an der Karkasse und den Noppen. Die Maße sind bei 1Bar gemessen. Also bei 1,2 Bar ruhig noch nen mm dazuzählen.
Die Maße sind bei bei beiden Gummimischungsvariaten gleich.

G.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Oktober 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> @Speedskater
> In 26 oder 27,5 ?



27,5



Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch noch 2 XKing in 2,4 die im Notfall drauf können. Mach mir da aber um die Kontur des Reifens sorgen. Hättest du ein Foto davon zur Hand?



Müsste erst mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 27,5
> 
> 
> 
> Müsste erst mal ein Foto machen.


Das wäre super! Ich würde mich auch über mehr als ein Foto freuen


----------



## Speedskater (18. Oktober 2016)

Der 650B 2.4er X-King schaut auf der 46mm Felge so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. Oktober 2016)

Danke sehr, Sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, auch wenn man nicht von Volumen sprechen kann


----------



## Speedskater (18. Oktober 2016)

Da ich auch bei Schmuddelwettter mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre habe ich Schutzplaste montiert und da haben die Fat B Nimbles leider nicht drunter gepasst, also musste ich bissel dünnere Reifen aufziehen. Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwann mal Schutzplaste für B+ Reifen.


----------



## LockeTirol (19. Oktober 2016)

Hi, bräuchte mal eure Einschätzung.

 Bin gerade dabei mir ein eigenes Trailbike zu konstruieren. Beim BB Drop hätte ich gesagt 60mm. Damit sollte der Rahmen mit 175er Kurbeln und 120er Gabel für 29" und mit 140er Gabel für B-plus geeignet sein. Durch die längere Gabel reduziert sich der Drop auf ca. 53mm.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## schaeufele (20. Oktober 2016)

Sodele, alles wieder gut
Nachdem ich die Achse im allg. bekannten Onlinehandel nicht bekommen konnte,
hat es mein Fahrradhändler irgendwie vor Dezember hinbekommen 
Was soll ich sagen - online ist nicht unbedingt schneller und billiger!
Daher danke an Carsten und Mirjam von der Bike Ranch
Die Achse ist seit ein paar Minuten verbaut, drumrum siehts (bis jetzt noch) so aus:





 Ich bin voll gespannt wie sich die Geo macht. Der Rahmen alleine war nicht zu bekommen - sollte sich das Bike so fahren wie ich vermute, gehts ans pimpen 





Kleines Schmankerl - die Steben sind bauchig ausgeführt.

Stealth-Achse liegt aber trotzdem auch schon parat 





Grüßle


----------



## schaeufele (21. Oktober 2016)

Die Bikes sind endlich fertig, wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne 
Midfat rockt voll am Hardtail - war die beste Entscheidung.


----------



## Gravelander (23. Oktober 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Heute hab ich endlich meinen neuen LRS am Loki das erste mal ausführen können
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 530818
> Anhang anzeigen 530819
> ...


Nochmal zu dem Orbea Loki...
kann es sein, dass das kleinere abzweigende Rohr zum Sitzrohr manchmal kürzer, manchmal länger angeschweißt wird. Auf manchen Bildern wirkt es arg kurz im Vergleich zu vielen Bildern hier im Forum:


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. Oktober 2016)

Wird vermute ich an der Rahmengröße legen...
Meins ist xL.
Da ragt auch das Sitzrohr über den Hinterreifen drüber, drum wohl die längere Abstrebung.

Cu
Kurt


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Oktober 2016)

So dass Experiment 27,5 aufbocken auf Plus funktioniert. Etwas größeres als der TB wird nicht funktionieren. Da wäre der RR oder NN in 2,6 wohl noch passend. Bilder in freier Wildbahn kommen wenn Kassette und Scheiben da sind.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ist das ein 26 oder 27,5 Rahmen?
Hat sich schon erledigt. Ich depp. Steht Jo do.


----------



## dkc-live (25. Oktober 2016)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Der RocketRon in 2.8 ist auf meiner 32 Innenweite Felge schon gut 71mm.
> 
> mobil gesendet


Sicher? Mein 3.0 ist auf 35 mm nur 72.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajetan (25. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt auch mit B+.  Leider zu blöd, um das Foto einzustellen.


----------



## P4LL3R (25. Oktober 2016)

Ach komm, ist doch nicht so schwer 

1.) Geh auf http://fotos.mtb-news.de/upload/form
2.) Zieh das Bild vom Explorer in das weiße Feld und warte, bis der Upload abgeschlossen ist (Optional: Gib einen Bildtitel ein)
3.) Klick auf Fertig
4.) Klick auf das neue Bild
5.) Klicke auf den Button "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" (etwas weiter unten auf der Seite)
6.) Kopiere den Text aus dem Feld unter BBCode (Forum)
7.) Füg den Text in genau der Form hier ein

Fertig


----------



## kajetan (25. Oktober 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Oktober 2016)

...oder einfach unter dem Antwortfeld auf "Datei hochladen" klicken, Bild auswählen...

Dann geht es nur als Anhang hoch, ohne den Umweg über das Album


----------



## CaseOnline (26. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Technik-Frage: Das 39er-Blatt am Krampus ist durch. Gibts für die O.D.-Kurbel auch ein 39er in Stahl mit (!) Steighilfen?

Also, Steighilfen für die Kette, ich komm noch so auf den Bock... 

Grazie,
Marc


----------



## kajetan (31. Oktober 2016)

Noch ne Frage hinterher. Nobby Nic in 3.0 tubeless: Fährt das hier jemand und mit welchem Druck. Was habt ihr einen Eindruck vom Rollverhalten?

Gruß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Oktober 2016)

kajetan schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage hinterher. Nobby Nic in 3.0 tubeless: Fährt das hier jemand und mit welchem Druck. Was habt ihr einen Eindruck vom Rollverhalten?


ja
Druck: pendelt sich auf VR 0,8-1 bar; HR 1-1,2 bar ein
rollt recht gut, lediglich auf harten relativ glatten Untergründen merkt man etwas in Richtung zähes Abrollen. Mit >1,5bar gefühlt kaum ein Unterschied zum 2.35er Hans Dampf


----------



## kajetan (31. Oktober 2016)

Danke, ich finde ihn etwas zäh im Rollverhalten, auf Trails wunderbar, aber bei härterem Untergrund klebt er ganz schön. In Kurven empfinde ich ihn hinten mitunter etwas schwimmend. Werde hinten auch mal ein wenig mehr Druck drauf geben. Was wiegst Du, wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## svennox (1. November 2016)

..zwar "nur" ein semi-FATBIKE, aber trotzdem gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (1. November 2016)

Sklar? Starke Farbkombinationen


----------



## BigJohn (1. November 2016)

Ein bisschen habe ich mich irgendwie an dem geschwungenen Geröhr satt gesehen


----------



## digi-foto.at (1. November 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>




Sehr sehr schick... 

Was hast'n da für Pedale drauf?

lg
Kurt


----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick...
> 
> Was hast'n da für Pedale drauf?
> 
> ...



Wenn's nur meines wäre... 

Kann bei der Frage nach den Pedalen jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## ONE78 (1. November 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wenn's nur meines wäre...
> 
> Kann bei der Frage nach den Pedalen jemand weiterhelfen?


Sollten die hier sein
http://twenty6products.com/products.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (1. November 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wenn's nur meines wäre...
> 
> Kann bei der Frage nach den Pedalen jemand weiterhelfen?


..ohhjaaa LECKER ...auch die twenty6 Pedals


----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2016)

Kurze Info für die, die es interessiert:

Der 26 Zoll WTB Ranger 2.8 passt auf 29er (Maulweite) sehr gut ins On One 456 Evo - ist zwar nicht richtig Plus, aber erstmal der günstigste Kompromiss ;}

Er ist auf der Felge bei ca. 1 bar 67 mm breit (von Stolle zu Stolle)


----------



## Speedskater (4. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kurze Info für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> Der 26 Zoll WTB Ranger 2.8 passt auf 29er (Maulweite) sehr gut ins On One 456 Evo - ist zwar nicht richtig Plus, aber erstmal der günstigste Kompromiss ;}
> 
> Er ist auf der Felge bei ca. 1 bar 67 mm breit (von Stolle zu Stolle)



Danke, interessiert.
Die Breite des 26 X 3.0er Ranger auf einer Felge mit 60mm Maulweite würde mich interessieren.
Gibt es außer dem Ranger und dem Knard noch 26Zöller mit 3.0er Breite oder noch bissel breiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kurze Info für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> Der 26 Zoll WTB Ranger 2.8 passt auf 29er (Maulweite) sehr gut ins On One 456 Evo - ist zwar nicht richtig Plus, aber erstmal der günstigste Kompromiss ;}
> 
> Er ist auf der Felge bei ca. 1 bar 67 mm breit (von Stolle zu Stolle)



Hast du mal an der Seitenwand auch gemessen oder?
Da ist nämlich der kritische Punkt bei meinem neuen Rahmen 

G.


----------



## Rommos (4. November 2016)

Also meine Veetire T-fatty in 26x3,0 haben auf einer 40er MW "nur" 68mm max. Breite


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2016)

Die hab ich auch Zuhause liegen, aber die taugen mir net recht. Also otisch und die Lauffläche ist recht schmal.

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (4. November 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..zwar "nur" ein semi-FATBIKE, aber trotzdem gut



Ich hab das mal vom Ansatz her nachgestellt...



 

Ps: Sorry, Handy und Instagram, da leidet das Foto.


----------



## svennox (4. November 2016)

..HIHI ..yeahh cool .. 
ps. stimmt nur leider...das das mit der Fotoqualität echt traurig ist  ..naja


----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du mal an der Seitenwand auch gemessen oder?
> Da ist nämlich der kritische Punkt bei meinem neuen Rahmen
> 
> G.



Stolle/Stolle ist am breitesten, Flanke/Flanke kann ich gerne messen (nachher), ist aber etwas schmaler...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Stolle/Stolle ist am breitesten, Flanke/Flanke kann ich gerne messen (nachher), ist aber etwas schmaler...



Oh ja, beim neuen ION 650B Rad passen zwar die 2.8er 650B Plusräder, aber durch die Verjüngung keine richtig breiten 26er mehr.
Mit den Rekons fahre ich auch seit dem meine längeren Touren, aber werde mit dem großen Durchmesser net so warm 
26 Zoll 3.0 Knards waren um Welten besser. Werd jetzt wohl erstmal vorne 3.0er Knard und hinten 2.75er Dirt Wizzard ausprobieren.

Und der Ranger ist ja jetzt wirklich in jeder möglichen Version lieferbar 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2016)

...so, gemessen:

Flanke/Flanke sind 64 mm...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2016)

Danke, 64mm dürften reingehen 
Werds die Tage mal mit dem Dirt Wizzard versuchen, dann weiß ichs mit Sicherheit was da mit 26Zoll Durchmesser reinpaßt 

G.


----------



## P4LL3R (5. November 2016)

Ich "muss" mich gerade zwischen einem Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 6Fattie und einem Scott Genius 710 Plus entscheiden. Preislich kosten beide so ziemlich das gleiche (~3700€). Welches würdet ihr nehmen? Das Scott würde ich beim Händler vor Ort bekommen, das Specialized müsste ich aus England bestellen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir die Entscheidung ja ein bisschen vereinfachen. Das Specialized hätte ein bisschen bessere Komponenten drauf (Sram X01 bzw. X1 statt GX und XT Bremse statt SLX). Außerdem gefällt mir das aufgeräumte Cockpit des Specialized besser (der Twinloc-Hebel beim Scott benötigt zwei Leitungen) und es hätte den SWAT-Kofferraum. Dafür hätte ich beim Scott einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort, falls was sein sollte. Und es hat 40mm Felgen, statt 29mm beim Specialized.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. November 2016)

In der Bucht stehen sowohl einen M und L des Type Stumpjumper/6fattie für unter 3 Riesen, falls das helfen könnte deine Entscheidung zu beschleunigen


----------



## P4LL3R (5. November 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, das ist aber das Comp mit Alurahmen. Ich hab das Expert mit Carbonrahmen in meiner Auswahl  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 29erBiker (5. November 2016)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ich "muss" mich gerade zwischen einem Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 6Fattie und einem Scott Genius 710 Plus entscheiden. Preislich kosten beide so ziemlich das gleiche (~3700€). Welches würdet ihr nehmen? Das Scott würde ich beim Händler vor Ort bekommen, das Specialized müsste ich aus England bestellen.
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir die Entscheidung ja ein bisschen vereinfachen. Das Specialized hätte ein bisschen bessere Komponenten drauf (Sram X01 bzw. X1 statt GX und XT Bremse statt SLX). Außerdem gefällt mir das aufgeräumte Cockpit des Specialized besser (der Twinloc-Hebel beim Scott benötigt zwei Leitungen) und es hätte den SWAT-Kofferraum. Dafür hätte ich beim Scott einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort, falls was sein sollte. Und es hat 40mm Felgen, statt 29mm beim Specialized.



Ich finde das Specialized ggw. nur für über 4 Scheine in England und würde zu dem tendieren. Letzten Endes hilft Dir hier der Specialized Händler bei Problemem sicher auch weiter. Eine Schwäche sind aus meiner Sicht die schmalen Felgen, je nach Fahrergewicht und entsprechend niedrigen Luftdrücken hast Du da eher einen Durchschlag. Ob es sich lohnt hier in breitere Felgen zu investieren und die neuen gleich zu verkaufen musst Du selbst entscheiden. Ich würde das so machen. Selbst als Auslaufmodell, beim Preis von 4 Scheinen statt 6 1/2 ist das ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## P4LL3R (5. November 2016)

Bei meinen 73kg werde ich wahrscheinlich keine Probleme bekommen. Ja der Preis ist knapp 4000€, man kann sich aber Teile um 400€ dazu aussuchen. Pedale usw. brauche ich sowieso, also kosten beide etwa das gleiche. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## P4LL3R (5. November 2016)

Hmmm ... das Specialized kostet doch ein bisschen mehr als gedacht, der Umrechnungskurs auf der Seite ist falsch und wenn ich die Paypal-Übersicht runterrechne, komme ich auf etwa 3800€. Ich überlegs mir noch bis morgen, aber ich denke die paar Euro sind in der Preisregion auch schon fast egal.


----------



## gnss (5. November 2016)

Der PP-Umrechnungskurs ist meistens schlechter als der von der Kreditkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (5. November 2016)

Das blöde ist, dass mein Visa-Limit aktuell bei 3000€ liegt, geht sich also nicht aus. Das muss ich echt mal erhöhen lassen.
Da ich damit gerechnet habe, dass ich es bestellen werde, hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auf mein Paypal-Konto 4000€ aufgeladen. Da geht es sich also locker aus.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. November 2016)

Bei cycle-store ?


----------



## dukestah (5. November 2016)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Und es hat 40mm Felgen, statt 29mm beim Specialized.



ich will das speci auf keinen fall madig reden aber die schmalen felgen fand ich nicht so prickelnd. weniger wegen durchschlägen sondern mehr das kippeln der reifen bei 0,7-0,8 bar. obs nun gleich 40 mm wie beim scott sein müssen, mag geschmacksache sein, aber ich fahr jetzt 34, das ist schon spürbar besser.


----------



## P4LL3R (5. November 2016)

Das mit den 29mm Felgen stört mich auch ein bisschen. 

@29erBiker Was meinst du? Falls du fragst, wo ich es bestellen will, ja bei cycle-store.


----------



## 29erBiker (5. November 2016)

Ja, meinte ich. Ich hab es mir dort auch mal in den Warenkorb und lag inkl. Versand bei 4069 Euro


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2016)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Das mit den 29mm Felgen stört mich auch ein bisschen.
> 
> @29erBiker Was meinst du? Falls du fragst, wo ich es bestellen will, ja bei cycle-store.



Wenn du Procore vorhast reinzubauen, dann relativiert sich das mit den 29mm ganz gut. Da Procore den Reifen sehr gut stützt, fallst du auch mit gar so wenig Druck wie dukestha fahren willst.
Kommt auch drauf an wie breit der Speiseeisreifen wirklich ist. Wenn er nur die üblichen, im Schnitt 71mm, an der Karkasse hat, dann ist er mit üblichem Druck, von 1,1 Bar, schon tauglich.
Wenn er allerdings wirklich 76mm hat, dann wären mir 29mm Innenweite auch etwas wenig. Zwischen 33 und 40 wären dann schon Pflicht.
Aber auch nur meine Meinung 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (5. November 2016)

Procore wollte ich eigentlich nicht einbauen, aber evtl. auf Tubeless umrüsten. Aber nur in Kombination mit 2,8er Reifen, da die 3.0er laut der meisten aktuellen Test ja fast schon zu breit sind. 

Es ist halt wirklich keine einfache Entscheidung. Reichen würde jedes locker, ich bin dieses Jahr noch keine 3000km gefahren (Motivationsloch in der ersten Jahreshälfte) und ich fahre auch keine Rennen. Nur möchte ich halt das beste für mein Geld bekommen. 

Scott
Pro: Schon gefahren, passt; Händler vor Ort; Breitere Felgen; Reifen passen auch schon; Etwas günstiger
Contra: GX Schaltgruppe; SLX Bremse; Etwas schwerer; Cockpit schaut durch Twinloc ein bisschen unaufgeräumt aus

Specialized
Pro: X1 Schaltgruppe; XT Bremse; Leichter; SWAT-System
Contra: Teurer; Versand aus England; Noch nicht probegefahren; Reifen müssen erst getauscht werden; Schmale Felgen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2016)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Procore wollte ich eigentlich nicht einbauen, aber evtl. auf Tubeless umrüsten. Aber nur in Kombination mit 2,8er Reifen, da die 3.0er laut der meisten aktuellen Test ja fast schon zu breit sind.
> 
> Es ist halt wirklich keine einfache Entscheidung. Reichen würde jedes locker, ich bin dieses Jahr noch keine 3000km gefahren (Motivationsloch in der ersten Jahreshälfte) und ich fahre auch keine Rennen. Nur möchte ich halt das beste für mein Geld bekommen.
> 
> ...



Also 2.8, besonders mit Schlauch, kannste schoh gut auf der 29mm Felge fahren. 
Und ein Zweitlaufradsatz kann man immernoch kaufen und den dünneren dann für die Spikereifen nutzen 
Aber wenn man sein Gegenerauswahlrad direkt vor Ort vom Händler bekommen kann, dann ist das wirklich eine schwere Entscheidung 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2016)

....aber so ein Kofferraum im Fahrrad hätte schon was 

G.


----------



## P4LL3R (5. November 2016)

Genau das ist mein Dilemma 
Ich denke, ich mach mit keinem von beiden was falsch. Jedes Bike hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

Prio #1 bei dem Bike soll halt Spaß sein, für reinen Vortrieb hab ich mein 29er Hardtail und mein Rennrad.


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2016)

Ist das jetzt noch allgemeine Diskussion? Macht das doch bilateral


----------



## .Konafahrer. (7. November 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> ich will das speci auf keinen fall madig reden aber die schmalen felgen fand ich nicht so prickelnd. weniger wegen durchschlägen sondern mehr das kippeln der reifen bei 0,7-0,8 bar. obs nun gleich 40 mm wie beim scott sein müssen, mag geschmacksache sein, aber ich fahr jetzt 34, das ist schon spürbar besser.


Habe irgendwo mal gelesen: "Ideale Felgenbreite = halbe Reifenbreite" und kann das so bestätigen.

Das erste Aha-Erlebnis bzgl. breiter Felgen hatte ich auf einem Kona 153DL: MAXXIS 27,5*2,5 auf 35er Felge - fährt um Kurven wie auf Schienen.





Auf diesem Stumpi sind 3" breite Schlappen auf den "schmalen" 29mm innnenbreiten Felgen montiert:




Bei um die 1bar knicken die Reifen auf griffigem Untergrund in eng gefahrenen Kurven etwas ab.

Ganz anders die ebenfalls 3" breiten Schluffen auf den 38mm innenbreiten Felgen auf dem Levo:





Keinerlei Auffälligkeiten bei um 1bar trotz des relativ schweren Hobels.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. November 2016)

meine 3" zoll bereifung sitzt bei 0,6 bar auf 45 mm dually's... das ist super...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. November 2016)

Die 29er Felge wäre für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium. Ich bin am HT von 21er auf 35er und würde für mich persönlich ableiten das Plus auf 29mm viel Potenzial liegen lässt.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. November 2016)

nichts gegen 29"


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. November 2016)

Was ist den das für eine Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2016)

Eine brake force one


----------



## mikeonbike (7. November 2016)

das war eine bfo der dritten generation... die schlechteste und zugleich teuerste bremse, die ich je besessen habe. als der hersteller mich dann auch noch verarschen wollte, habe ich die bremse einem kollegen vermacht... der ist bfo fan...


----------



## schlonser (9. November 2016)

Moin!

Jetzt muss ich auch mal euch Plussies nerven:

Ich bin auf den bikepacking-Trichter gekommen, und brauche dafür den passenden Untersatz. Bzw. hab ich den schon, einen on one 45650 Rahmen, einfach weil Stahl und günstig.
Da fürs Grobe das Last Fastforward bereit steht, is das on one eher als reiserad gedacht. Dass man mit großen Schlappen gut voran, und fast überall hoch und runterkommt, hab ich letztes Jahr bei ner Probefahrt mit nem Trek Stache gesehen.

Also muss das 456 für alles außer Geballer herhalten, vom täglichen Arbeitsweg (mit 26er LRS) und sonst als Packesel. Gabelmässig wirds eine Surly Krampus werden, soll wohl gegen Ende Dezember wieder erhältlich sein. Zum Knackpunkt:

Wo kriege ich einen robusten und möglichst günstigen LRS her? Und zwar vorne 29+ und hinten 26+. Um dem Aufschrei entgegenzuwirken- ich pfusche gerne mit Geometrien rum, zumal ich mit der Kiste keinen Alpencross machen will. Kommt halt das Tretlager ein bisschen hoch, aber da die Gabel so ziemlich das längste is was man bezahlbar in starr bekommt- seisdrum.
Hinten passt ja ein 2,8er 26+ rein, wie hier schon berichtet wurde.

Habt ihr nen heißen Tip für mich ?

http://www.remerx-rims.com/wsr-538-9_1

Da hab ich ne Anfrage laufen was die Kosten, bin mal gespannt. Kennt die einer?


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2016)

Da müsstest du aber zwei Laufradsätze kaufen. Sowas bekommst du nur individuell aufgebaut


----------



## schlonser (9. November 2016)

Das fürchte ich auch. Nix gegen Sätze vom Laufradbauer, meine letzten vom Speer sind über alle Zweifel erhaben.
Aber kostet halt auch, und das Last dieses Jahr war auch nich umsonst...

Ich frag ihn mal, vielleicht hat er eine Restekiste, hauptsache die Farbe passt einigermaßen zusammen


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. November 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Da hab ich ne Anfrage laufen was die Kosten, bin mal gespannt. Kennt die einer?



in 26+ mit xt naben oder x9 naben ca 330 euro...

angebot habe ich bekommen hier im forum.....


----------



## 601 (10. November 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> Gabelmässig wirds eine Surly Krampus werden, soll wohl gegen Ende Dezember wieder erhältlich sein.



Falls es interessant sein sollte: (Bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert...)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-SUR...390937?hash=item2cb56d2899:g:~-oAAOSwImRYIjsG


----------



## schlonser (10. November 2016)

Oh, vielen Dank, vielleicht komm ich ja zum Zug bei der Gabel.

Die Tschechen bei Remerx haben sich gemeldet, aber irgendwie keinen Preis rausgerückt, mal sehen. Aber da kann ich 26er und 29er als Satz bekommen, verlockend. 38mm innenweite sollten reichen. 
Die haben außerdem geantwortet dass die Felgen nicht Tubeless sind. Hm, tubeless sollte es aber schon werden, evtl noch nen huck Norris rein um die Felgen bei niedrigen drücken zu schützen...
Hat da einer Erfahrung? Rabbithole sollens ja auch nich sein, is das ein "pain in the ass" die mit Tape umzurüsten?


----------



## Rommos (11. November 2016)

krasses 26+ im bikemarkt entdeckt, Pinion, Carbonfelgen.....






mehr Bilder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. November 2016)

die Felgen sind.... übel 
die Sattelstellung für einen Kinderhasser


----------



## Burba (11. November 2016)

Ich find die Felgen geil


----------



## Titanbein1302 (11. November 2016)

Sind quasi uralt biturbo Felgen und zu schmal für 26+ eigentlich.
Sieht aber dennoch brutal aus.


----------



## Rommos (12. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kurze Info für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> Der 26 Zoll WTB Ranger 2.8 passt auf 29er (Maulweite) sehr gut ins On One 456 Evo - ist zwar nicht richtig Plus, aber erstmal der günstigste Kompromiss ;}
> 
> Er ist auf der Felge bei ca. 1 bar 67 mm breit (von Stolle zu Stolle)




Hi,

so wie ich das verstanden hab, sind die Stollen seitlich die breiteste Stelle des Reifens.
Könntest du bitte mal von dort zur Achse messen, also wo von der Achse aus gesehen bei den Streben die breiteste Stelle sein soll.

Danke dir
Roman


----------



## Martina H. (12. November 2016)

... mach ich morgen - bin momentan nicht vor Ort


----------



## Rommos (12. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... mach ich morgen - bin momentan nicht vor Ort


Kein Stress, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2016)

@Rommos :

332 mm


----------



## Machiavelli (13. November 2016)

Welche Schläuche fahrt ihr bei 26+? Hab mir gerade zwei WTB Ranger in 2,8 bestellt und bin gerade ein wenig unschlüssig.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. November 2016)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Welche Schläuche fahrt ihr bei 26+? Hab mir gerade zwei WTB Ranger in 2,8 bestellt und bin gerade ein wenig unschlüssig.


Ich fahre im Fatbike mit 4.0 Reifen einen normalen Conti Freeride 26"
Funktioniert bestens und sollte daher bei + auch keine Probleme machen.
Die anfangs verwendeten Maxxis Freeride haben im Bereich des Ventils eine dickere Gummischicht und blähen sich nicht so gut auf. Das führt zu einer spürbaren Verengung.


----------



## Rommos (13. November 2016)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Welche Schläuche fahrt ihr bei 26+? Hab mir gerade zwei WTB Ranger in 2,8 bestellt und bin gerade ein wenig unschlüssig.


tubeless montiert - gefahren noch keinen Meter, ist ja erst im Aufbau


----------



## versteher (13. November 2016)

Ich fahre momentan den Knard 3,0x26 mit Schwalbe SV13F (auf Felge mit 40 mm Innenweite).
Keine unangenehmen Auffälligkeiten bisher ...




Umrüstung auf Tubeless (mit Prinzip "fatty-stripper") steht in absehbarer Zeit auf der Agenda.


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2016)

versteher schrieb:


> Umrüstung auf Tubeless (mit Prinzip "fatty-stripper") steht in absehbarer Zeit auf der Agenda.


Auch wenns mit den Strippern leichter wird: mach die auf einen Kampf gefasst, den du unterwegs immer verlieren wirst.


----------



## versteher (13. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auch wenns mit den Strippern leichter wird: mach die auf einen Kampf gefasst, den du unterwegs immer verlieren wirst.


Erzähl! ;-)


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2016)

versteher schrieb:


> Erzähl! ;-)


Naja die trial Felgen sind nicht für tubeless gedacht. Ich habe es mal (ohne plus) versucht und mit auggeschnittenem Schlauch/Kompressor auch geschafft. Aber so bald die Luft einmal draußen ist, bekommt man es nicht mehr dicht.


----------



## Martina H. (13. November 2016)

Heute das erste Mal mit dem "SemiHalbEinviertelPlus" unterwegs gewesen - ist schon geil  

Wie geil muss dann erst "Vollplus" sein - hmmmhhhh


----------



## schlonser (13. November 2016)

Hm, wenn der Ranger in ein 26er 456 reinpasst, sollte doch ein 26x2.8er Ranger in den Hinterbau eines 45650B reinpassen...

Boah, ich hoffe daß 26+ nich nur ne kurze Blase is, sollte ich mir jetzt ein 26er Hinterrad bauen lassen. Aber rein vom Messen passt es, 3.0er Ranger trau ich mich nur vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. November 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> ich hoffe daß 26+ nich nur ne kurze Blase is


naja, wenn man sich die Anzahl verfügbarer Reifen anschaut würde ich mir da nicht zu viel Hoffnung machen


----------



## schlonser (13. November 2016)

Ja, deswegen überlege ich noch, vorne 29+ zu nehmen (meine Handgelenke werden dankbar sein mit Starrgabel) und hinten doch nen Ardent 27,5x2,4 reinzumachen, mit fetter Felge is das wohl das Maximum aber zukunftssicherer. Geht ja sicher auch runter auf 1,6 bar.

Wenn sich nur endlich die Vögel von Remerx zu ner Preisaussage bequemen würden... da kann ich ne 38er Felge wahlweise auf 26, 27,5 oder 29 bestellen, wäre ideal...

Vielleicht bringt die neue Woche neue Infos


----------



## Speedskater (14. November 2016)

Erst wenn alle auf B+ und 29+ umgestiegen sind, werden uns die Marketing-Fuzzies 26+ als die Eierlegendewollmicksau verkaufen wollen.

Ich fahre im Moment einen 27,5x2,4er X-King auf einer Felge mit 46 mm Maulweite, da kann man mit dem Druck schon auf 1 Bar runter gehen.

Mein nächstes Bike hat 26++


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. November 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Moment einen 27,5x2,4er X-King auf einer Felge mit 46 mm Maulweite, da kann man mit dem Druck schon auf 1 Bar runter gehen.
> 
> Mein nächstes Bike hat 26++


Hast du mal ein Bild und gemessene Breite von dem 2.4er auf der breiten Felge?

26++ gibt es doch schon.... 26x3.8 oder 26x4.0 alias Fatbike


----------



## Speedskater (14. November 2016)

ja, der 2.4er X-King ist 65mm breit. und schaut so aus.




genau 26++ ist dann 3.8" und 4.0"


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Erst wenn alle auf B+ und 29+ umgestiegen sind, werden uns die Marketing-Fuzzies 26+ als die Eierlegendewollmicksau verkaufen wollen.
> 
> Ich fahre im Moment einen 27,5x2,4er X-King auf einer Felge mit 46 mm Maulweite, da kann man mit dem Druck schon auf 1 Bar runter gehen.
> 
> Mein nächstes Bike hat 26++


B+ und 29+ = gut; 26+ = böse?


----------



## LockeTirol (14. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal mit dem "SemiHalbEinviertelPlus" unterwegs gewesen - ist schon geil
> 
> Wie geil muss dann erst "Vollplus" sein - hmmmhhhhAnhang anzeigen 546244


Mit was für einer Felge fährst du den Ranger und wie breit ist er dann? Danke!


----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Felge fährst du den Ranger und wie breit ist er dann? Danke!







Martina H. schrieb:


> Kurze Info für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> Der 26 Zoll WTB Ranger 2.8 passt auf 29er (Maulweite) sehr gut ins On One 456 Evo - ist zwar nicht richtig Plus, aber erstmal der günstigste Kompromiss ;}
> 
> Er ist auf der Felge bei ca. 1 bar 67 mm breit (von Stolle zu Stolle)


----------



## schlonser (15. November 2016)

So, Laufradsatz is bestellt:

http://www.remerx-rims.com/wsr-538-9_1

Price for:			 F WSR 622 Ba+See/32, stainless black spokes, Remerx hub 100mm QR – 73,57 EURO without VAT.

								R WSR 559 Ba+See/32, stainless black spokes, Remerx hub 135mm QR – 117,18 EURO without VAT.

Also circa 240 Euro für vorne 29+ und hinten 26+ , mit 38er Maulweite, kann man machen. zwar sackenschwer, aber hoffentlich ebenso stabil.

Und dank @601 is die Krampus-Gabel unterwegs zu nem guten Preis. Jetzt fehlen noch die WTB Ranger.

Ich schwanke noch zwischen verstärkter Karkasse für hinten (vorne gibts noch keine), wiege ja schon allein fast 100 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (15. November 2016)

Hab noch nie was verstärktes verbaut - und bin 100+ 
Meine Ranger sind heut gekommen


----------



## Rommos (21. November 2016)

Mattercycles Twostroke


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. November 2016)

schlonser schrieb:


> So, Laufradsatz is bestellt:
> 
> http://www.remerx-rims.com/wsr-538-9_1
> 
> ...


 Stimmt , 2500g für den 29er LRS ist ja nicht ohne
..


----------



## Rommos (21. November 2016)

noch was von Mattercycles


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. November 2016)

Hallo in die Runde...
Ich möchte am Loki mal andere Reifen probieren.

Ich fahre seit ich das Rad hab den Maxxis Chronicle, mit dem ich auf trockenen und losen Untergründen recht zufrieden bin, rollt auch recht gut.

Nur bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen _(alles und überall nur matschig und schlammig)_ taugen die Chronicle's echt nicht so.
Da ich einfach Interesse halber auch mal 2.8" statt 3.0" probieren möchte habe ich überlegt entweder mal den Rekon+ oder den Nobby Nic zu testen.

Der Reifen sollte halt *jetzt* etwas besser funktionieren, aber dann auch nächste Saison bei trockenen Touren gut hinhau'n.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, was von den beiden würdet ihr montieren?
Oder doch ganz was anderes?


lg
Kurt


----------



## Thiel (22. November 2016)

Nobby Nic, hat ein passenderes Profil für schlammige Verhältnisse. Kostet auch weniger als der Rekon, den ich allerdings nicht kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (22. November 2016)

nobby nic ist ähnlich dem purgatory, beide laufen im matschigen gut, sind aber keine trockenreifen, vorne ja, hinten aber weniger. persönlich finde ich den anspruch 'einer für alles' etwas widersprüchlich, ich fahr bei trockenen, festen böden halt einen anderen reifen als auf weichen, nassen, zumindest hinten.


----------



## digi-foto.at (22. November 2016)

Ja das ist mir soweit schon klar das echte "Spezialisten" das ein oder andere sehr gut können, das "Pendant" hingegen nicht so wirklich...
Und ein Allrounder nichts so "perfekt" kann.. 

Nur heuer hätte man selten bei einer Tour den "richtigen" Reifen drauf gehabt, da es die ganze Saison durch auf meinen Hausstrecken nicht wirklich "aufgetrocknet" hat und die schlammigen Passagen blieben, hingegen der Rest trocken war, natürlich nicht so schlimm wie jetzt grade..

Rein optisch würde ich hier eben den Rekon noch etwas mehr als "allrounder" betrachten, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Aber wär natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit jetzt den Nobby drauf und im Frühjahr raus wieder auf die Chronicles wechseln..

Wäre aber trotzdem interessant wenn die beiden schon mal jemand real verglichen hätte.

cu
Kurt


----------



## kajetan (22. November 2016)

Ich bin von dem 3.0 Nobby nicht so arg begeistert. Ein 4.0 Jumbo Jim rollt besser und hat nicht weniger Traktion nach meinem Gefühl. Zum Frühjahr brauche ich definitiv was anderes.


----------



## OZM (22. November 2016)

kajetan schrieb:


> Ich bin von dem 3.0 Nobby nicht so arg begeistert ...


auf welcher
* Felgeninnenweite, bei welchem
* Luftdruck und welchem
* Fahrergewicht?

by the way
schon mal nen Schwalbe Rocket Ron ausprobiert?



dukestah schrieb:


> nobby nic ... keine trockenreifen, vorne ja, hinten aber weniger ...



das machst Du woran fest?


----------



## gnss (22. November 2016)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Oder doch ganz was anderes?


Vorne Butcher hinten Purgatory oder vorne Purgatory und hinten Ground Control.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. November 2016)

Ich hatte den Eindruck , das der Purgatory etwas mehr Gripp aufgebaut hat als der Nobby Nic.
Richtig Begeistert hat mich aber der 2,8er Rekon in 3C .
Nur leider ist er bei tiefen matschigen Böden doch Überfordert , aber es gibt nun mal nicht " den " Reifen für alles 

Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt für die feuchte Jahreszeit die 2,8er Minion`s montiert 
Leider sind die Reifen abartig Teuer


----------



## gnss (22. November 2016)

Oder bei tiefem Matsch einfach ein schmalbereiftes Rad nehmen, alternativ einen schmalen Zweitlaufradsatz basteln. Die breiten Pellen schwimmen auf, das ist toll auf Sand und im Schnee, im Matsch eher weniger.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. November 2016)

kajetan schrieb:


> Ich bin von dem 3.0 Nobby nicht so arg begeistert


was stört dich ?


kajetan schrieb:


> Ein 4.0 Jumbo Jim rollt besser und hat nicht weniger Traktion nach meinem Gefüh


naja, mit den Mini Stollen rollt der eben gut und ein 4.0" hat von Natur aus eben eine andere/bessere Traktion als ein 3.0" Reifen.
Dazu kommen dann noch die gefahrenen Reifendrücke, Felgenbreiten, Tubeless oder Schlauch, usw...
Wirklich vergleichbar sind der NN 3.0 und der JJ 4.0 jetzt nicht, schon allein weil schon die benötigte Felgenbreite so unterschiedlich ist.



OZM schrieb:


> auf welcher
> * Felgeninnenweite, bei welchem
> * Luftdruck und welchem
> * Fahrergewicht?


das, und neben dem pers. Fahrkönnen/Fahrstil/Vorlieben kommt auch noch der Untergrund auf dem jemand unterwegs ist dazu
Ich musste auch schon feststellen, dass unser griffiger Pfälzer Sandstein was ganz anders ist, als das schon trocken ziemlich glitschige Steinzeug auf der schwäb. Alp


----------



## shield (23. November 2016)

hallo zusammen - bin ja neu dabei.
fährt man im FAT/PLUS bereich schlauch oder doch tubeless?

bin da etwas unschlüssig. da müsste man ja bestimmt n halben liter reinkippen...


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. November 2016)

Also gerade bei den "dicken" macht TL Sinn finde ich..
Fahre meine 3.0" mit 90ml Milch.. also nicht ganz ein 1/2 Liter 

cu
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. November 2016)

shield schrieb:


> hallo zusammen - bin ja neu dabei.
> fährt man im FAT/PLUS bereich schlauch oder doch tubeless?
> 
> bin da etwas unschlüssig. da müsste man ja bestimmt n halben liter reinkippen...


Die plus Reifen fahre ich tubeless 
Die Fat Reifen mangels geeigneter Felgen-Reifen Kombi fahre ich nur vorne tubeless und hinten mit Schlauch.
Milchmenge bei 3.0 ca 100ml, bei 4.0 ca. 130ml in der Erstbefüllung. Nachkippen erfolgt nach Bedarf mit ca 60ml.


----------



## shield (23. November 2016)

Vielen dank euch beiden!


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2016)

Also ich fahre irgendwie deutlich weniger Milch


----------



## Der Toni (23. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also ich fahre irgendwie deutlich weniger Milch


Das ist ne ziemlich genau Angabe 
Ich habe in meinen 3.0ern um die 90ml Milch drin. Anfangs mit 60ml wurden die nicht richtig dicht.


----------



## dukestah (23. November 2016)

bei frischen reifen hab ich auch so 80-100 ml im 3er reifen, wurde der reifen schon mal tubeless gefahren, dann nur ca 50 ml
bei 4,8 fat ist die erstbefüllung auch mal 150-200 ml, hängt aber vom reifen ab, veeruber bulldozer war gleich ohne milch dicht und hielt auch paar tage, da hab ich dann auch nur so 100 ml reingefüllt


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das ist ne ziemlich genau Angabe
> Ich habe in meinen 3.0ern um die 90ml Milch drin. Anfangs mit 60ml wurden die nicht richtig dicht.


Ich habe auch nicht versucht eine Information zu vermitteln. War lediglich eine Feststellung.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. November 2016)

In Erinnerungen schwelgen:


----------



## Nanatzaya (23. November 2016)

Zum Thema Milch:
Ich packe auch nur 60-70 ml in 2.8er Reifen. Das reicht. Ab und zu nachfüllen und gut ist.
Wenn's plätschert, ist's zu viel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. November 2016)

(Quelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (23. November 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> In Erinnerungen schwelgen:



Klasse Fotomontage


----------



## kajetan (23. November 2016)

OZM schrieb:


> auf welcher
> * Felgeninnenweite, bei welchem
> * Luftdruck und welchem
> * Fahrergewicht?
> ...





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was stört dich ?





40mm Felge, 1,0 vorne, 1,2 hinten, tubeless, 85 Kilo Fahrergewicht

Der Nobby ist mein erster Plusreifen, ich finde, er rollt einfach vergleichsweise schlecht, Grip ist o.k.


----------



## Rommos (24. November 2016)

44bikes









Quelle


----------



## BigJohn (24. November 2016)

Erstaunlich, dass es auch Amis gibt die ihre teuren Rahmen mit liebe aufbauen. Die eno ist toll


----------



## DerHackbart (26. November 2016)

Ganz simple Frage:

Welcher Mudguard passt an eine Boost Gabel mit 3.0er Reifen?
Der MarshGuard Plus ist zu klein. [emoji22]


----------



## Dampfsti (26. November 2016)

Jungs, ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Rahmen der ne vernünftig Trailtaugliche geo (Ala ICB 2.0 oder ähnlich max 130 - 140mm Federweg im Heck 65,5 bis 66,5 grad LW) hat und einen Hinterbau der problemlos 3 Zöller schluckt...

HAb da weng den überblick verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (27. November 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Rahmen der ne vernünftig Trailtaugliche geo (Ala ICB 2.0 oder ähnlich max 130 - 140mm Federweg im Heck 65,5 bis 66,5 grad LW) hat und einen Hinterbau der problemlos 3 Zöller schluckt...
> 
> HAb da weng den überblick verloren...



Das würde mich auch interessieren!
Und wenn dann zusätzlich auch "normale" 29er Laufräder reinpassen würden und der Rahmen vom Preis "innerhalb der Ortschaft" ist, dann wäre es perfekt


----------



## accutrax (27. November 2016)

mich auch...
ich könnte mir vorstellen das es nicht mehr allzu lange dauert bis on-one das codeine als plus version bringt..
27.5 und 29 gibt es ja schon, war auch mal ein thema in einem fred im englischen forum
das würde dann in die richtige richtung gehen..
federweg 150mm, LW 65.5, ca 750.-€ mit dämpfer...

gruss accu


----------



## ONE78 (27. November 2016)

Cotic hat doch son stahlfully für 27,5+ und 29zoll

Rocket Max


----------



## ottmar (27. November 2016)

mal wieder was Klassisches, das erste 29+ überhaupt: Surly Krampus


----------



## brigdompteur (27. November 2016)

Einfach schön,deine Krampe.


----------



## downi (28. November 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht, welche (Feder-)Gabeln zu b+ kompatibel sind?


----------



## Dampfsti (28. November 2016)

Des Cotic RocketMax wär schon ne coole kiste, aber das Rahmengewicht is doch recht hoch und vorallem nur b+ 2.8 zoll hinten...

Wenn dann solls schon komplett auf 3zoll rollern...
Und evtl vorn sogar mit 34er Fox und Vanhelga auf 65mm Nextie


----------



## Holland (28. November 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Des Cotic RocketMax wär schon ne coole kiste, aber das Rahmengewicht is doch recht hoch und vorallem nur b+ 2.8 zoll hinten...
> 
> Wenn dann solls schon komplett auf 3zoll rollern...
> Und evtl vorn sogar mit 34er Fox und Vanhelga auf 65mm Nextie



So schwer ist das Cotic nun auch nicht. Bei Deinem Bikeprojekt wird die Waage doch ohnehin kein Leichtgewicht ausweisen. Wäre doch gerade zu passend für den coolen Rahmen.


Gruss 
Holland.


----------



## BigJohn (28. November 2016)

Das cotic ist selbst für mich als Fully-Legastheniker sehr geil


----------



## Dampfsti (29. November 2016)

Schon schon, Rahmengewicht  wär etz net des ausschlaggebende Ausschlusskriterium aber die 2.8 Zoll Reifenfreiheit hinten wollen mir noch nicht so gut gefallen...

unter 14,5 wollt ich schon bleiben...
Also 2 kg leichter wie meine Fanes 

Ansonsten isses schon ein geiles Gerät... Wenns dann genauso gut funktioniert wies ausschaut 

*EDIT: * Hab grad bei Eaven Cycles das Rahmen Gewicht ohne Dämpfer gefunden... für Größe L 3640g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. November 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> die 2.8 Zoll Reifenfreiheit hinten wollen mir noch nicht so gut gefallen...


frag doch einfach mal beim dt. Importeur an ob 3.0 nicht doch passt.
Freigabe durch den Hersteller ist ja eins, Praxis oft was anderes 
http://eaven-cycles.de/

gerade gesehen, es gibt hier ja auch ein Cotic Unterforum 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/cotic.235/


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2016)

Wenn ich sonst schon nichts beizutragen habe (Rad immer noch nicht fertig), kann ich es ja mit Impressionen versuchen.


----------



## Rommos (30. November 2016)

@BigJohn - ...da sieht man ja einige hübsche Dinge, so viel kann doch gar nicht mehr fehlen


----------



## Speedskater (30. November 2016)

@BigJohn , schaut doch gut aus, wir wollen mehr sehen.


----------



## Bildbrecher (30. November 2016)

Hübsch, was ist das für ein Kettenblatt?


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> @BigJohn - ...da sieht man ja einige hübsche Dinge, so viel kann doch gar nicht mehr fehlen


Es sind wirklich nur Kleinigkeiten, aber es kommt immer wieder was neues. Übrigens gibts auch noch ein paar mehr hübsche Dinge, die man nicht sieht. Da hab ich mir dieses mal richtig Mühe gegeben 

@Bildbrecher Das Kettenblatt ist ein Doval aus Korea. Eigentlich für eine 2-fach Kompaktkurbel gedacht, aber mangels Steighilfen sollte es auch in nem 1x Setup funktionieren.


----------



## 601 (2. Dezember 2016)

Für alle Interessierten: Surly hat Bilder für Krampus und Karate Monkey eingestellt:

Krampus:











Weitere Bilder:

http://surlybikes.com/bikes


----------



## ONE78 (2. Dezember 2016)

Das 27,5er Karate Monkey ist sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## fiesermöpp (4. Dezember 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die plus Reifen fahre ich tubeless
> Die Fat Reifen mangels geeigneter Felgen-Reifen Kombi fahre ich nur vorne tubeless und hinten mit Schlauch.
> Milchmenge bei 3.0 ca 100ml, bei 4.0 ca. 130ml in der Erstbefüllung. Nachkippen erfolgt nach Bedarf mit ca 60ml.



Hallo,
Mal eine Frage:
Was macht Ihr eigentlich beim Thema "Burping" ? Ich habe den 2,8er Rocket Ron drauf und obwohl meine Felge als tubelesskompatibel angegeben wird, war der Reifen nach 2-3km leer und ich müsste Ihn komplett wieder aufpumpen.
Luftdruck war ca. 0,9-1,0 Bar. Ringsum auf der Reifenflanke waren überall Milchtropfen, er verlor ständig Luft (liegt nicht am Reifen , der war sofort dicht nach dem Aufziehen). Da hat sich erst gebessert als ich den Druck bis auf 1,3-1,4 bar erhöht habe. Das macht aber keinen Sinn da das Rad dann springt wie ein Flummy auf Asphalt und der Sinn des Plusbikes dahin ist.Die Felgeninnenbreite ist übrigens 40mm

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (5. Dezember 2016)

wie breit sind denn die felgen? ich hatte beim speci 6fattie mit original alufelgen (28 mm) und den 3" speci (purgatory & control) auch leichtes burping bei unter 1 bar aber das hielt sich schon in grenzen und war nur auf sehr schnellen oder wurzeligen trails zu merken. die breiteren roval felgen (32 mm) machen da keine probleme, fahre 2x purgatory mit 0,7 - 0,8 bar, da rülpst nix. welche dichtmilch fährst du? ich hab die conti drin und die klebt auch ziemlich stark, war zumindest echt aufwendig die bliss ready felgenbänder wieder davon zu befreien als ich andere reifen drauf gezogen habe.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke der Reifen sitzt nicht fest genug im Felgenbett. Du könntest eine (zusätzliche) Lage Tape in Felge legen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Dezember 2016)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mal eine Frage:
> Was macht Ihr eigentlich beim Thema "Burping" ? Ich habe den 2,8er Rocket Ron drauf und obwohl meine Felge als tubelesskompatibel angegeben wird, war der Reifen nach 2-3km leer und ich müsste Ihn komplett wieder aufpumpen.
> Luftdruck war ca. 0,9-1,0 Bar. Ringsum auf der Reifenflanke waren überall Milchtropfen, er verlor ständig Luft (liegt nicht am Reifen , der war sofort dicht nach dem Aufziehen). Da hat sich erst gebessert als ich den Druck bis auf 1,3-1,4 bar erhöht habe. Das macht aber keinen Sinn da das Rad dann springt wie ein Flummy auf Asphalt und der Sinn des Plusbikes dahin ist.Die Felgeninnenbreite ist übrigens 40mm
> ...


Mmmh, wenn der Reifen nach 2-3 km schon leer war, würde ich auch eher auf eine schlecht passende Reifen-Felgen Kombination tippen oder der Reifen saß nicht richtig im Felgenhorn oder einen Montagefehler
Burping im klassischen Sinn hat man eher bei Belastungsspitzen bei Sprüngen, schnellen Kuren oder Wurzeln.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (5. Dezember 2016)

Mein Surly Troll, 26 Plus  .


----------



## fiesermöpp (5. Dezember 2016)

dukestah schrieb:


> wie breit sind denn die felgen?



Hallo,

die Innenweite 40mm, die Aussenweite 45mm also mehr als ausreichend. Sind aber nicht die teuersten, der Hobel hat insgesamt 950,- € gekostet, da bin ich nicht böse drum. Benutze jetzt Schwalbe Freeride Schläuche 21F und kann lustig weiter mit dem Luftdruck spielen



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Mmmh, wenn der Reifen nach 2-3 km schon leer war, würde ich auch eher auf eine schlecht passende Reifen-Felgen Kombination tippen oder der Reifen saß nicht richtig im Felgenhorn oder einen Montagefehler
> Burping im klassischen Sinn hat man eher bei Belastungsspitzen bei Sprüngen, schnellen Kuren oder Wurzeln.



Das kann durchaus sein, hatte ich zuvor nur noch die so extrem erlebt. Der Reifen saß definitiv richtig im Felegenhorn, die Umrüstung auf tubeless war aber ein 3 Mann Job: einer am Kompressor(!) und 2 Mann haben den Reifen ringsum geknetet bis er dann 2 Minuten später ins Felgenbett sprang (und nein, wir sind keine blutigen Anfänger und haben schon zig Reifen umgerüstet), alleine hätte das niemand hinbekomen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Dezember 2016)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> ein 3 Mann Job: einer am Kompressor(!) und 2 Mann haben den Reifen ringsum geknetet bis er dann 2 Minuten später ins Felgenbett sprang


dann ist es wohl doch eine ungünstige Felgen-Reifen-Kombination !
Ich habe das Problem am Fatbike mit der Surly RD und den Surly Nate. Ohne Druck fällt der Reifen nach innen ins Felgenbett. Daher traue ich mich hinten mit den Reifen auch nicht an tubeless ran. Vorne lies sich der Reifen nur mit Kompressor und Zurrgurt montieren.
Probiere doch mal, wie schon von @BigJohn vorgeschlagen, das Felgenbett bzw. den Reifensitz mit einer zusätzlichen Lage Tape (bis an den Rand geklebt) etwas im Durchmesser zu vergrößern damit der Reifen strammer sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (6. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
Weiß jemand ob ein Rekon Plus auch in eine Fox 34 650B Boost Gabel passt? Oder muss es zwingend die 650B Plus / 29er Gabel sein?

Dankeschön


----------



## DerHackbart (6. Dezember 2016)

Schau mal auf die letzten Beiträge des Orbea Loki Threads. Da siehst du, wieviel Platz in der 29er Boost Fox 34 von digi-foto.at ist. Vielleicht lässt das ja Rückschlüsse zu.


----------



## 601 (8. Dezember 2016)

Wurde das Sergeant von RSD hier schon gepostet?:





Besonderheit: Mögliche Reifengrößen bis 27.5 x 3.8 oder 29 x 3.0

Titanrahmen haben schon was!

Mehr unter:

http://www.rsdbikes.com/portfolio/2017-sergeant-titanium/


----------



## All_mtn (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand ob das Specialized Rhyme FSR Comp 6Fattie auch mit 29er Laufrädern gefahren werden kann ?

https://www.specialized.com/de/de/women/bikes/mountain/trail/rhymefsrcomp6fattie/107260

Bei den Stumpjumper Modellen soll dies ja ohne Probleme und offiziell möglich sein.
Hintergrund ist, dass der Gedanke im Raum steht ob ein 27,5+ Bike ggf. als "optimales" Trailbike für meine Freundin fungieren würde (erhöhter Komfort und Sicherheitsgefühl).
Aktuell hat Sie ein 26er Fully mit 140mm.

Die Option für 29er Laufräder würde hier ggf. als Option für Alpencross oder längere Touren in Frage kommen, wobei dies sicher auch mit den Plus Reifen geht.

Danke vorab


----------



## Bildbrecher (9. Dezember 2016)

601 schrieb:


> Wurde das Sergeant von RSD hier schon gepostet?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibt es den Rahmen auch in Deutschland?


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute bei schönstem Wetter Unterwegs 

Mit meinem Santa B+ und Frauchen`s schmälerem Radel 



 

 

 

 



Das war bei mir die erste Ausfahrt mit den neuen Maxxis Minion`s 

Wahnsinn , was die Reifen für einen Gripp haben 

Aber auch die neuen Conti Baron auf dem Rad meiner Frau sind schon eine Macht 

Nur Bergauf hatten wir es mit den Reifen etwas schwerer als Zuvor


----------



## T_Man (10. Dezember 2016)

@Allgaeufex  welche Minions sind das denn und wie breit ist die Maulweite der Felgen ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Dezember 2016)

T_Man schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex  welche Minions sind das denn und wie breit ist die Maulweite der Felgen ?



Das sind die Minion DHR und DHF 120TPI 3C in 27,5x2,8 .
Die Maulweite müsste etwa 40mm sein ?
Felgen sind RaceFace ARC 40.


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das sind die Minion DHR und DHF 120TPI 3C in 27,5x2,8 .
> Die Maulweite müsste etwa 40mm sein ?
> Felgen sind RaceFace ARC 40.


 Heute war ja Kaiserwetter. Bärig


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Heute war ja Kaiserwetter. Bärig



Chris , Du worsch Heit gwieß a Unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Chris , Du worsch Heit gwieß a Unterwegs


Genau, aber nach drei Weißbier und zwoa Schnaps auf da Hüttn, muss ich erst de Buidln suchn


----------



## T_Man (10. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das sind die Minion DHR und DHF 120TPI 3C in 27,5x2,8 .
> Die Maulweite müsste etwa 40mm sein ?
> Felgen sind RaceFace ARC 40.


Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## ilfer (14. Dezember 2016)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ganz simple Frage:
> Welcher Mudguard passt an eine Boost Gabel mit 3.0er Reifen?
> Der MarshGuard Plus ist zu klein. [emoji22]


Der Zefal Deflector Lite XL!
http://www.zefal.com/de/mtb-radschutzer-/343-deflector-lite-xl.html
Kostet bei Bike-Discount nur 5,90€ (!) und wird im Gegensatz zum doppelt so teuren (und zu kleinen) Marshguard Plus sogar mit vielen Kabelbindern geliefert!


----------



## ilfer (16. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt was die Waage sagt...da ist Schwalbe ja oft sehr "tolerant"...


Kann ich bestätigen... im überraschend positiven Sinne.
Ich habe hier zwei frische bestellte Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27,5x2,8" SnakeSkin Tubeless Easy. Angegeben mit 785 Gramm.
Einer wiegt 730 Gramm, der andere 686 Gramm.


----------



## DerHackbart (16. Dezember 2016)

ilfer schrieb:


> Der Zefal Deflector Lite XL!
> http://www.zefal.com/de/mtb-radschutzer-/343-deflector-lite-xl.html
> Kostet bei Bike-Discount nur 5,90€ (!) und wird im Gegensatz zum doppelt so teuren (und zu kleinen) Marshguard Plus sogar mit vielen Kabelbindern geliefert!


Danke!
Werde ich dann mal mitbestellen.

Hane jetzt einen MG Plus dran bekommen, aber die Reifenfreiheit ist bei Matschfahrten zu knapp...


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Dezember 2016)

Downgrade/Upgrade.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Dezember 2016)

Nachdem  26+ ja nicht so recht in schwung kommt und ich irgendwas hardtailiges mit dicken Reifen will - evtl. könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben 

Meine Wunschgeo hätte das Ghost Asket - mit Boost sollte 26+ reinpassen (wird aber wohl eine Einbahnstrasse was kaufbare Felgen, bzw. Reifen angeht), ansonsten wäre das meins und ich bräuchte keine Tipps  

Also wohl doch B+???

Was ich suche hätte ungefähre folgende Eckdaten:

27,5 Plus Rahmen - Boost Standard - nix mit Evo6 oder aussermittigen Laufradern...

Sitzrohr deutlich unter 400 mm
Sitzwinkel um die 74°
Lenkwinkel bei 66,5°
Kettenstreben ca. 420 mm
Reach ca. 410 mm
Stack um die 600 mm
BB Drop ??35-40??

Ghost Roket/Asket
Lapierre Edge +

 Specialized, Orbea will ich irgendwie nicht - wisst ihr Alternativen?


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Dezember 2016)

Heute haben wir wieder mal die Salmaser Höhe Überrollt


----------



## Speedskater (17. Dezember 2016)

Martina, das kommt bissel auf dein Budget an. Hast Du schon mal über einen individuellen Rahmen aus Titan nachgedacht?

Ich habe gerade so ein 26++ Projekt gestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nachdem  26+ ja nicht so recht in schwung kommt und ich irgendwas hardtailiges mit dicken Reifen will - evtl. könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben
> 
> Meine Wunschgeo hätte das Ghost Asket - mit Boost sollte 26+ reinpassen (wird aber wohl eine Einbahnstrasse was kaufbare Felgen, bzw. Reifen angeht), ansonsten wäre das meins und ich bräuchte keine Tipps
> 
> ...



wie wäre es mit dem Kingdom Vendetta?
ok, günstig ist es nicht


----------



## Martina H. (17. Dezember 2016)

...das....





.....wär schon geil - aber doch deutlich über meinem Budget


----------



## Martina H. (17. Dezember 2016)

also beides - das Titan und das Vendetta


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Dezember 2016)

das Vendetta ist auch aus Titan


----------



## Martina H. (17. Dezember 2016)

...jep, weiss ich - sollte heissen Titan Individuell und Titan Vendetta - beides leider geil....


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> wisst ihr Alternativen?


Am 410er Sitzrohr in S könnte es scheitern, aber ich will´s dennoch mal erwähnt haben, da alles andere ganz nah dran ist: Sonder Transmitter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Dezember 2016)

... das Sonder - tja, meine letzten Rahmenexperimente haben gezeigt: nie wieder ein Sitzrohr über 400...

Von daher ist es raus


----------



## himbeerquark (17. Dezember 2016)

Aloha, ich glaube hier ist die Frage noch am besten aufgehoben:

Bedingt durch eine neue Wohnsituation, bräuchte ich 'nen dicken (dickeren) Satz Straßenreifen, denn Matsch und Berge sind jetzt nicht mehr 500 m ums Eck, sondern weiter weg. Dafür gibt's viel Rad- und Sandwege durch die Apfelhaine.
Nun steh ich vor der Frage: 2. LRS in Fett mit Black Floyds, oder als 27.5+ mit 2.8ern Sumos? 
Preis ist keine Frage, denn Sumos + 27.5 Felgen kosten soviel wie die Floyds... Nabensatz müsste eh her, Speichen auch. 
Nehm' ich also nun Tor 1, Tor 2, oder nennt mir jemand noch Tor 3?


----------



## DerHackbart (17. Dezember 2016)

Wie wärs mit Schwalbe G-One in 2.8?


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2016)

@Martina H. 
NS bikes eccentric (heißt jetzt djambo?). Allerdings mit 407mm Sitzrohr und und ohne boost. 

Oder du testest einfach 26+ im baby Fatty. Ein LRS ist mit trial Felgen günstig realisierbar und die Reifensituation bessert sich


----------



## versteher (18. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das Sonder - tja, meine letzten Rahmenexperimente haben gezeigt: nie wieder ein Sitzrohr über 400...
> Von daher ist es raus



Wurde der Instigator 2.0 schon erwähnt? Der wäre in S doch perfekt - was das Sitzrohr angeht.
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/instigator_2point0/geometry


----------



## accutrax (18. Dezember 2016)

da ist aber schnelles handeln gefragt,
der insti 2.0 wie auf dem bild wird als auslaufmodell gerade überall abverkauft und ist in den gängigen grössen
s,m,l, nur noch schwer zu bekommen....

gruss accu


----------



## ilfer (18. Dezember 2016)

Mein CHARGE Cooker 2 in Größe L. Serie, bis auf die Schwalbe Rocket Ron im Tubeless-Setup, die Nukeproof Electron Evo Pedale und eine Sunrace MS3 11-40 Kassette. Aktuell 12,9 kg inkl. Pedale. Mehr Infos hier im Thread.

Anhang anzeigen 556496 Anhang anzeigen 556498 Anhang anzeigen 556499


----------



## versteher (18. Dezember 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> da ist aber schnelles handeln gefragt,
> der insti 2.0 wie auf dem bild wird als auslaufmodell gerade überall abverkauft und ist in den gängigen grössen
> s,m,l, nur noch schwer zu bekommen....
> 
> gruss accu



Oh ja; sehe es grad - das ist ja schade! :-(
Bliebe noch das 1x1 zu nennen - mit eher "klassischer" Geo.
Aber auch in XS und S erhältlich.
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/1x1/geometry


----------



## accutrax (18. Dezember 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:
			
		

> ........ Ein LRS ist mit trial Felgen günstig realisierbar und die Reifensituation bessert sich



das geht mir nicht mehr aus dem kopf...
hättest du mir da einen tip wegen den felgen..

gruss accu


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Dezember 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


Von der Urkampe blieb nur mehr der Rahmen übrig. Drunken Master


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Von der Urkampe blieb nur mehr der Rahmen übrig. Drunken Master



Naja, die originale Gabel und die Rabbit Holes samt Knards hab ich noch im Teileregal.


----------



## schlonser (18. Dezember 2016)

Mein LRS von Remerx is da, vorne 29, hinten 26 Zoll, Innenweite 38 mm. 
Für 245,- inkl. Versand nich schlecht ums mal auszuprobieren. Jetzt noch die Ranger drauf...


----------



## boblike (18. Dezember 2016)

f

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## US. (19. Dezember 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weiß jemand ob ein Rekon Plus auch in eine Fox 34 650B Boost Gabel passt? Oder muss es zwingend die 650B Plus / 29er Gabel sein?
> 
> Dankeschön



Fox ist da allgemein großzügig bemessen. Hier der Rekon in einer 36 Float HSC/LSC 27,5". Das ist sogar die Non-Boost-Version und da ist viel Platz. Wesentlich mehr als in der 27.5"-Pike!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2016)

Fahre den Rekon 2.8 auf einer 40mm Innenweitenfelge auch in einer ganz normalen Float36, auch ohne Boost. Absolut kein Problem 






G.


----------



## dukestah (19. Dezember 2016)

uh, pinion-riemen-fully mit plus, eine feine kombination!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2016)

Ja, dummerweise gehts mit 26+ net aus   Die Knardvariante am Effi ist um Welten besser.

G.


----------



## US. (19. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fahre den Rekon 2.8 auf einer 40mm Innenweitenfelge auch in einer ganz normalen Float36, auch ohne Boost. Absolut kein Problem



Mich wundert ja, daß da der Rekon in den Hinterbau passt. Meine Nicolais hatten immer so ein hufeisenförmiges Yoke, das im Bereich der Reifenschulter recht eng war. Das Bike ist natürlich top  Plusreifen, massig Federweg, entspannte Geometrie und Getriebe 

Hast du Minion und Highroller in Plusformat auch schon probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Mich wundert ja, daß da der Rekon in den Hinterbau passt. Meine Nicolais hatten immer so ein hufeisenförmiges Yoke, das im Bereich der Reifenschulter recht eng war. Das Bike ist natürlich top  Plusreifen, massig Federweg, entspannte Geometrie und Getriebe
> 
> Hast du Minion und Highroller in Plusformat auch schon probiert?



Ja wegen dem dämlichen Hufeisen gehen die 26+ net rein. Aber für die 2.8er Rekons ist das Hufeisen perfektm, mit gut aktzeptablem Platz. Wird ansich nur am Ke..ähhh..Riemenspanner knapp, zumindest uneingefedert 
Hab die Minions, die mich auch interessieren würden, noch nicht probiert. Hab soviel Reifen hier und da probiert, das ich erstmal einen Probierburnout habe 

Weil ich lieber kleinere Felgebndurchmesser fahre, hab ich auch eine Knard/DirtWizzard Komni auf einer W40 Felge probiert. Der DirtWizzard geht gerade so hinten rein. Aber im Gebrauch sieht man dann doch spuren vom Hufeisenengpunkt an der Außenseite vom Reifen 
Die Kombi macht aber mehr Spaß am Trail als die Rekons und rollert halt auch noch schneller auf Wald und Wurzeltrails. Drum kann ich bei Trockenheit wohl auch net die Finger davon lassen, selbst wenns aweng bei Verwindung angeht 

G.


----------



## Riffer (20. Dezember 2016)

Meinst du also, der Dirt Wizard hat mehr Grip UND rollt leichter als ein Rekon? Ist der überhaupt brauchbar? Weil als Vorderrefien würde cih den gar nicht unbedingt wollen, hinten kommt er mir ganz interessant vor (falls ich von 29" auf einen 29" und 650b+-geeigneten Rahmen wechseln sollte). Den DW gibt es ja in allen drei Größen. Und mich interessiert auch der DHR2+ und HR2+!



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja wegen dem dämlichen Hufeisen gehen die 26+ net rein. Aber für die 2.8er Rekons ist das Hufeisen perfektm, mit gut aktzeptablem Platz. Wird ansich nur am Ke..ähhh..Riemenspanner knapp, zumindest uneingefedert
> Hab die Minions, die mich auch interessieren würden, noch nicht probiert. Hab soviel Reifen hier und da probiert, das ich erstmal einen Probierburnout habe
> 
> Weil ich lieber kleinere Felgebndurchmesser fahre, hab ich auch eine Knard/DirtWizzard Komni auf einer W40 Felge probiert. Der DirtWizzard geht gerade so hinten rein. Aber im Gebrauch sieht man dann doch spuren vom Hufeisenengpunkt an der Außenseite vom Reifen
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Meinst du also, der Dirt Wizard hat mehr Grip UND rollt leichter als ein Rekon? Ist der überhaupt brauchbar? Weil als Vorderrefien würde cih den gar nicht unbedingt wollen, hinten kommt er mir ganz interessant vor (falls ich von 29" auf einen 29" und 650b+-geeigneten Rahmen wechseln sollte). Den DW gibt es ja in allen drei Größen. Und mich interessiert auch der DHR2+ und HR2+!



Welcher von beiden besser rollert kann ich garnicht sagen. Aber der Dirt Wizard fährt sich bei Trockenheit gutmütiger, wie ein normaler Mountainbikreifen, mit schönem kontrollierbaren Grenzbereich. Mit richtigen Stollen, die richtig biß haben.
Der Rekon halt wie ein Plusreifen, mit allen Überrraschungen. Aber durch die Gummimischung bei Nässe natürlich der bessere Reifen.

G.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (21. Dezember 2016)

Sorry wenn ich hier reinplatze und blöd frage. Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme mit 2.8 oder 3.0 Reifen beim Lifttransport? Passen die Dinger in die Aufnahme. Bei manchen Liftanlagen muss man das Bike ja mit dem Vorderrad einhängen.
Kennt jemand nen Luft wo es Probleme gibt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2016)

Großer Kabelbinder bzw. Zwei hilft zur Not


----------



## Riffer (21. Dezember 2016)

Ah, verstehe - danke!

Mit den Plusreifen-Eigenschaften meinst du das Walken und den Rebound durch die dünne Karkasse, was sich dann auf die Berechenbarkeit der Fahreigenschaften negativ auswirkt, oder? Das wird dann bei Minion DHF, DHR2 und High Roller2 als Plusreifen wohl auch so sein. Hm. Der Aufbau des Reifens macht sich halt auch sehr, wenn auch anders bemerkbar als die Gummimischung. Das hat mich bis jetzt nämlich davon abgehalten, den DW wirklich gut zu finden: Ich hab noch von niemand gelesen, dass die Gummimischung im Feuchten taugt, und das sind auch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Nate im Gegensatz zu Vanhelga.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Welcher von beiden besser rollert kann ich garnicht sagen. Aber der Dirt Wizard fährt sich bei Trockenheit gutmütiger, wie ein normaler Mountainbikreifen, mit schönem kontrollierbaren Grenzbereich. Mit richtigen Stollen, die richtig biß haben.
> Der Rekon halt wie ein Plusreifen, mit allen Überrraschungen. Aber durch die Gummimischung bei Nässe natürlich der bessere Reifen.
> 
> G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe - danke!
> 
> Mit den Plusreifen-Eigenschaften meinst du das Walken und den Rebound durch die dünne Karkasse, was sich dann auf die Berechenbarkeit der Fahreigenschaften negativ auswirkt, oder? Das wird dann bei Minion DHF, DHR2 und High Roller2 als Plusreifen wohl auch so sein. Hm. Der Aufbau des Reifens macht sich halt auch sehr, wenn auch anders bemerkbar als die Gummimischung. Das hat mich bis jetzt nämlich davon abgehalten, den DW wirklich gut zu finden: Ich hab noch von niemand gelesen, dass die Gummimischung im Feuchten taugt, und das sind auch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Nate im Gegensatz zu Vanhelga.



Ja so kann man ausdrücken. 
Denke das das Plus an Berechenbarkeit in Kurven, beim DW, durch die richtig guten und großen Stollen, besonders den Außenstollen, kommt.
Der Rekon hat wenigstens noch mittelgroße Stollen, aber dafür eine bessere Nässegummimischung.
Und der Minion wäre ja dann der erste Plusreifen, der große Stollen und evtl. bessere Nässeeigenschaften hätte.
Die Frage ist nur, wie weit sich das auf die Rollereigenschaften auswirkt.

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2016)

Nach dem SSP-Umbau nun nochmal eine Bilderflut...
Ein Klick auf's Foto öffnet die große Version.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Dezember 2016)

Sehr hübsch! Was haste denn gekettet, 30:18? Und doch nochmal mit Clickies?


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2016)

Wie macht sich der Ranger bei den Bedingungen? Hast Du evtl. einen Vergleich zum Rekon?


----------



## stauber (26. Dezember 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nach dem SSP-Umbau nun nochmal eine Bilderflut...
> Ein Klick auf's Foto öffnet die große Version.


Gefällt mir - fahre auch auf Surly (ab)

Ist der Lenker ein Jones?
Jochen


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch! Was haste denn gekettet, 30:18? Und doch nochmal mit Clickies?



Merci! 
Richtig, Übersetzung ist 30:18. Das passt für 29+ ganz gut, finde ich. Man kurbelt sich in der Ebene noch keinen Wolf, kann aber Steigungen noch relativ gut hochdrücken. 
Die Clickies fahre ich schon seit Februar und eigentlich auch auf allen Rädern...jemand hat mir ein Paar Mavic Schuhe hingestellt und nach ein bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit und Feintuning der Cleatposition klappt das super. Die Crank Brothers Pedale machen dank viel Bewegungsspielraum den Beinen null Probleme, Shimano war mir da zu unflexibel.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Ranger bei den Bedingungen? Hast Du evtl. einen Vergleich zum Rekon?



Zum Rekon habe ich keinen Vergleich, aber ich mag den Ranger sehr gerne als Reifen. Robust genug für die felsigen Trails in Arizona und das Profil taugt auch für unseren Herbst sehr gut. Der Reifen setzt sich kaum zu und hält auch im Matsch gut die Spur. Wenn er mal wegrutscht, lässt er sich gut wieder einfangen und er bricht auch nicht unvermittelt aus. Zudem ist die Karkasse sehr geschmeidig und Tubeless funktioniert einwandfrei. 



stauber schrieb:


> Ist der Lenker ein Jones?



Korrekt, ist ein Jones Loop Bar. Taugt mir super, aber für den SSP Betrieb braucht es noch ein bisschen Eingewöhnung. Evtl. tausche ich ihn gegen meinen Answer 20/20, da sich am Jones wegen des großen Backsweeps nicht mit voller Kraft reißen lässt. Und das ist gerade für steile Anstieg ziemlich wichtig. Aber wir werden sehen, einen vollen Monat geb ich dem Lenker und mir da mindestens. 



stauber schrieb:


> Gefällt mir - fahre auch auf Surly (ab)


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2016)

Danke


----------



## Udu (27. Dezember 2016)

Weiss jemand was maximal in den On One Parkwood  Hinterbau passt?
Geht da noch ein 3 Zöller rein, oder ist da bei 2,8" Schluss?.
PlanetX bietet den grad sehr günstig an, das bringt mich auf "dumme" Gedanken.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Dezember 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Richtig, Übersetzung ist 30:18. Das passt für 29+ ganz gut, finde ich.


Wäre auch meine Wahl, aber ich habe für die langen Etappen gerade erst auf Schaltung umgebaut.



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die Crank Brothers Pedale machen dank viel Bewegungsspielraum den Beinen null Probleme, Shimano war mir da zu unflexibel.


War ja auch mein Tipp, als du mit Shimano so unglücklich warst, doch du warst "damals" noch nicht ganz überzeugt, soweit ich das richtig erinnere. 

Kannst du einen Vergleich zwischen dem Chronicle und Ranger ziehen? Ich will meinen Front-Chupa tauschen und die beiden stehen in der engen Wahl.


----------



## Rommos (28. Dezember 2016)

All City Log Lady 







Quelle The Radavist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerTurtle (28. Dezember 2016)

Einige Bilder von mein Traum Bikepacking Machine!


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Dezember 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> War ja auch mein Tipp, als du mit Shimano so unglücklich warst, doch du warst "damals" noch nicht ganz überzeugt, soweit ich das richtig erinnere.



Ja, das stimmt. Ich vermute, das lag auch ein wenig an dem Schuhwerk, das ich damals im Regal stehen hatte. Die schon angesprochenen Mavic Schuhe haben mir schon beim Anprobieren und Rumlatschen in der Wohnung sofort gepasst und es hat nix gedrückt oder gezwickt. 
Das hat den letztendlich den Ausschlag gegeben, mehr oder weniger komplett auf Klickpedale umzustellen. 



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kannst du einen Vergleich zwischen dem Chronicle und Ranger ziehen? Ich will meinen Front-Chupa tauschen und die beiden stehen in der engen Wahl.



Ich bin schon lange keine Chronicle mehr gefahren, deshalb verweise ich mal auf die Eindrücke aus einem Test, den ich mit dem Orbea Loki machen durfte: http://twentynineinches-de.com/2016/04/14/orbea-loki-h10-fahreindrucke-der-b-variante/

Tendenziell würde ich aber sagen, dass ich den Chronicle eher am Hinterrad sehe. Der rollt schon verdammt gut, aber für Kurven bevorzuge ich dann doch einen stolligeren Reifen. 
Der Ranger hat mich bisher nicht enttäuscht, auch wenn ich mich gestern bei einer Runde mit 'nem Kumpel hingelegt habe. Plötzlich und unvermittelt lehmiger Schlamm in 'ner Kurve bei der Abfahrt, da hätte nur ein echter Matschreifen was gebracht...und selbst der nur vielleicht.  

Für mich ist der Ranger bisher in Bezug auf das Gesamtpaket (Grip, Rollwiderstand, Volumen, Geschmeidigkeit der Karkasse und Robustheit) mit der beste Reifen für 29+, den ich gefahren bin. Und Preis-/Leistungssieger ist er sowieso, wenn man sich anschaut, was die anderen Schlappen in dem Segment so kosten.


----------



## kreisel (30. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es hier jemanden der Erfahrungen mit einem Mondraker Crafty + hat und vielleicht dazu was berichten kann/möchte?

Hier wurden die beiden Modelle aus 2016 mal vorgestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/12/27/mondraker-2016-crafty-r-und-crafty-rr/


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Dezember 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Ranger bisher in Bezug auf das Gesamtpaket (Grip, Rollwiderstand, Volumen, Geschmeidigkeit der Karkasse und Robustheit) mit der beste Reifen für 29+, den ich gefahren bin. Und Preis-/Leistungssieger ist er sowieso, wenn man sich anschaut, was die anderen Schlappen in dem Segment so kosten.


Danke nochmal für die Empfehlung!
Schlanke 924g liegen schon parat.


----------



## talybont (30. Dezember 2016)

Nach über zwei Jahren ohne MTB, nur CX und Schotterrad, kam mir ein Angebot unter, welches ich nicht ablehnen konnte.....

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberduckxi (30. Dezember 2016)

KillerTurtle schrieb:


> Einige Bilder von mein Traum Bikepacking Machine!


Ich find dein Travers echt HAMMER!!! Für mich hätte ich ein RUSSTi gewählt, mit einem farblichen "Thema". Aber auch so super.


----------



## gpzmandel (4. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt hier falsch bin dann sagt es, aber wir haben heute meinem Sohn ein 24+ Bike gekauft ja ich habe mich auch gewundert. 
Es ist hin und weg von dem Bike jetzt fährt er eher Fat als der Papa 
Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Laden er bekommt es zu seinem Geb. und Tuning das macht der Papa. 




Gruß Maik


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Januar 2017)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt hier falsch bin dann sagt es, aber wir haben heute meinem Sohn ein 24+ Bike gekauft ja ich habe mich auch gewundert.
> Es ist hin und weg von dem Bike jetzt fährt er eher Fat als der Papa
> Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Laden er bekommt es zu seinem Geb. und Tuning das macht der Papa.
> 
> ...



Schickes Teil für den Sohnemann 

Jetzt wird's Zeit , das der Papa auch Fat fährt


----------



## downi (5. Januar 2017)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt hier falsch bin dann sagt es, aber wir haben heute meinem Sohn ein 24+ Bike gekauft ja ich habe mich auch gewundert.
> Es ist hin und weg von dem Bike jetzt fährt er eher Fat als der Papa
> Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Laden er bekommt es zu seinem Geb. und Tuning das macht der Papa.
> 
> ...


Bist hier falsch. Aber wenn man den Thread Titel um 24+ erweitert biste wieder richtig. Schönes Rad. Gewicht, Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (5. Januar 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Bist hier falsch. Aber wenn man den Thread Titel um 24+ erweitert biste wieder richtig. Schönes Rad. Gewicht, Preis?


Na ja vielleicht wird der Thread ja um 24+ erweitert sonst bitte löschen. Gewischt Aktuell 11,5 kg, werde versuchen auf knapp 10kg zu kommen. Preis 399€


----------



## downi (5. Januar 2017)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Na ja vielleicht wird der Thread ja um 24+ erweitert sonst bitte löschen. Gewischt Aktuell 11,5 kg, werde versuchen auf knapp 10kg zu kommen. Preis 399€


Ach was, war Spass


----------



## BigJohn (5. Januar 2017)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt hier falsch bin dann sagt es, aber wir haben heute meinem Sohn ein 24+ Bike gekauft ja ich habe mich auch gewundert.
> Es ist hin und weg von dem Bike jetzt fährt er eher Fat als der Papa
> Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Laden er bekommt es zu seinem Geb. und Tuning das macht der Papa.
> 
> ...


Das geballte Know-how versammelt sich im Kinder Fatbike Thread, aber wo man da wieder die Grenze zieht?


----------



## downi (5. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das geballte Know-how versammelt sich im Kinder Fatbike Thread, aber wo man da wieder die Grenze zieht?


Aber ist 24+ jetzt wieder Fatbike, und 26+ nicht? 
Für mich würde ein 24+ hier her gehören, zu den ganzen Midfat-Klassen!


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Januar 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Aber ist 24+ jetzt wieder Fatbike, und 26+ nicht?
> Für mich würde ein 24+ hier her gehören, zu den ganzen Midfat-Klassen!



Ich glaube, da geht es weniger um das Reifenformat als um die Tatsache, dass sich im Kinderfatbikefaden mehr Leute tummeln, die dir Input und Ideen für das Tuning liefern können. 
Hier dürfte es - obwohl vom Reifenformat her passend - eher untergehen. Ansonsten gäbe es ja auch noch den allgemeinen Kinderbikebereich hier im Forum, da solltest du auch einige sinnvolle Tipps bekommen.


----------



## himbeerquark (5. Januar 2017)

So, Reifen sind endlich da und erstes Zusammemstecken heute Nachmittag. Als Straßenreifen gerade breit genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (5. Januar 2017)

@himbeerquark - meine kommen hoffentlich bald, bin schon gespannt. Wie breit sind sie bei dir geworden?


----------



## downi (5. Januar 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> So, Reifen sind endlich da und erstes Zusammemstecken heute Nachmittag. Als Straßenreifen gerade breit genug


Welche sind das?


----------



## himbeerquark (5. Januar 2017)

Schwalbe G-One in 2.8er Breite (die billigere Variante)
Auf der FR570 mit 27,5 mm Innenweite waren sie direkt nach der Montage an der Karkasse 63mm Breit, mit den Stöllchen so 68-69mm nach Messschieber.

Wollte eigentlich den Sumo, aber der ließ sich nicht mal mit Gewalt auf die Felge bringen. Da musste dann halt was faltbares her.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Januar 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> So, Reifen sind endlich da und erstes Zusammemstecken heute Nachmittag. Als Straßenreifen gerade breit genug


du hast ein Kettenproblem


----------



## himbeerquark (6. Januar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> du hast ein Kettenproblem


Das ist aufgrund relativistischer Effekte nötig... ich trete so schnell, da wird die Kette kürzer


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2017)

Schweinegeiler Traktor:


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2017)

Die Reifen kommen gut 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (6. Januar 2017)

Wäre schön, wenn der 29er crux bei uns zu haben wäre


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2017)

Noch ein ganz inordnunges Fahrrad...


----------



## himbeerquark (6. Januar 2017)

Hier mal für die Interessierten ein kleiner Bild-Vergleich beider Hinterräder fürs Caribou






Der Abrollsumfang des 27.5er ist um 2 cm kleiner (Schneidermaßband um die Mittelstollen gelegt), die Breite um 3,5 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (7. Januar 2017)

Ich suche ein Stache 5 aus 2016 in 21,5 Zoll.
Hat einer noch nen Tip?


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Januar 2017)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Stache 5 aus 2016 in 21,5 Zoll.
> Hat einer noch nen Tip?



Und wenn Du Dir Dein Stache selber aufbaust?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/874857-trek-2016-stache-7-purple-lotus-21-set


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Januar 2017)

Was ganz anderes:

Ich suche eine Federgabel mit 100 mm FW für 29+ ohne Boost, die man schon gebraucht bekommen könnte. Eine Gabel, wo ich nicht die Brücke anschleifen muss oder nur einen Fat B Nimble montieren müsste, damit es passt. Und möglichst keine RS1, da es mir darum geht, dass ich meine Laufräder auch weiter verwenden kann...

Hat einer eine Idee?


----------



## Martina H. (7. Januar 2017)

Hi an die Reifenauskenner 

Bin am überlegen hinten 27.5 x 3.0 (WTB Ranger) und vorne 27.5 x 2.8 (Ranger oder Maxxis Rekon) auf 40er Felge zu montieren.

- macht das Sinn? Oder wird das unharmonisch, weil der 3.0er im Umfang dann doch deutlich grösser als der 2.8er vorne ist? Scalesized umgekehrt? 
- hat jemand den direkten Vergleich Rekon/Ranger und kann dazu was sagen?
- lohnt sich der Mehrpreis fur den 3c Maxterra
- irgendwelche anderen Tipps?

Danke


----------



## versteher (7. Januar 2017)

DT SWISS OPM ? Die DT-Gabeln haben (oder hatten?) viel Platz zur Brücke.
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2016/07/20/dt-swiss-opm-o-d-l-modell-2017-testfazit/


----------



## oli_muenchen (7. Januar 2017)

@versteher : Danke für den Hinweis, aber die bekomme ich noch nicht gebraucht. Kann etwa 300 investieren....


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> @versteher : Danke für den Hinweis, aber die bekomme ich noch nicht gebraucht. Kann etwa 300 investieren....


..letztens gab es bei rcz solche opm für unter 300

edit: jetzt sind nur noch 27,5er drin


----------



## boblike (8. Januar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> @versteher : Danke für den Hinweis, aber die bekomme ich noch nicht gebraucht. Kann etwa 300 investieren....



Habe für meine auch nur 330 neu bezahlt und da ist echt viel Platz drin.
Fahre z.Z den Chupacabra und laut dieser Tabelle sollte dann auch fast alles andere rein gehen.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dJpZsY3X_jR6N1TuYwz_clONUs0na2B1XaCaUIctX6U/edit#gid=0


----------



## oli_muenchen (9. Januar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe für meine auch nur 330 neu bezahlt und da ist echt viel Platz drin.
> Fahre z.Z den Chupacabra und laut dieser Tabelle sollte dann auch fast alles andere rein gehen.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dJpZsY3X_jR6N1TuYwz_clONUs0na2B1XaCaUIctX6U/edit#gid=0


Danke. Auf den Fotos sieht es aber so aus, als hättest Du 27.5 plus, nicht 29 plus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Danke. Auf den Fotos sieht es aber so aus, als hättest Du 27.5 plus, nicht 29 plus.


Beides  Vorne sinds aber 29"


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (9. Januar 2017)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Stache 5 aus 2016 in 21,5 Zoll.
> Hat einer noch nen Tip?


In Regensburg beim Stadler steht noch eins in 21,5".


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2017)

Pact Bikes:





(Quelle)


----------



## talybont (10. Januar 2017)

Moin,
gibt es sowas wie eine Mindestreifenbreite für eine 45C-Felge? Die Normtabellen haben diese Formate ja nicht mehr im Sinn.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Moin,
> gibt es sowas wie eine Mindestreifenbreite für eine 45C-Felge? Die Normtabellen haben diese Formate ja nicht mehr im Sinn.


Das hängt vom Reifen ab. Selbst 2.4er werden unter Umständen schon eckig.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Januar 2017)

Mein erstes Mal mit dem 6Fattie im Schnee





Im Vergl. mit 29er bemerkenswerte Traktion





Bis auf Kurven und niedrige Bordsteine im spitzen Winkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo

Ein paar Fragen an die Specialized Fuse Fahrer, hat schon einer einen breiteren Reifen am HR aufgezogen, und am HR eine 180mm Bremsscheibe montiert?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## talybont (11. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein paar Fragen an die Specialized Fuse Fahrer, hat schon einer einen breiteren Reifen am HR aufgezogen, und am HR eine 180mm Bremsscheibe montiert?
> 
> Gruß bikebecker


wenn ich mir meinen Hinterbau so ansehe, ist da aber nicht mehr so arg viel Luft (keine 15 mm rechts und links). Der serienmäßig verbaute GC hat schon reale 76 mm, würde die Grenze so bei 80-82 mm sehen, ansonsten könnte es fies werden.


----------



## Wachtendonker (11. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein paar Fragen an die Specialized Fuse Fahrer, hat schon einer einen breiteren Reifen am HR aufgezogen, und am HR eine 180mm Bremsscheibe montiert?
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Hallo,
 180 mm habe ich, nach Email Kontakt mit Specialized, verbaut.


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Januar 2017)

Habt jemand Erfahrung welche möglichst breiten Reifen auf einer Notubes ZTR Flow EX-Felge (26') noch in die 2015er 160mm Pike (auch 26'') reinpassen? Danke für Infos. All zu viel Platz bietet die Gabel nämlich nicht, wie ich finde


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2017)

... habe den 2.8 WTB Ranger auf der MK3 in die Revelation gehalten - passt, breiter und höher wurde ich nicht machen. Nicht ganz Deine Vorgaben, aber vielleicht hilfts ja...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2017)

Wenn genauso viel Platz wie in der gleich alten Lyrik ist, dann würde der 2.75er Suly Dirt Wizards passen. Falls es was mit richtigen stollen sein soll.

G.


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2017)

...hat den jetzt schon einer den einfach nur wunderschönen ONZA Canis Skinwall in 27.5 x 2.85 verbaut?






Trotz aller Verrücktheit spreizt sich bei dem Preis was bei mir.... 
...hab erst 2 Sätze Winterreifen (195/45-16 & 215/55-16) für unsere Autos gekauft, da war der Reifenpreis günstiger


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2017)

Du hast hier doch selbst mitgelesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dickes-aus-uk-charge-cooker-2-27-5-bike.828130/


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du hast hier doch selbst mitgelesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dickes-aus-uk-charge-cooker-2-27-5-bike.828130/




Richtig, glaub hab den Überblick verloren 

Allerdings gab´s ja keine Infos/Messugnen, da wurden die Reifen ja fast schneller als in der F1 gewechselt...


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2017)

@Rommos  Weil sie dünne Poser sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo und Danke

@talybont  ja das habe ich befürchtet das nichts größeres reinpast.

@Wachtendonker  Danke, dann kann ich ja umbaun.


Hat schon jemand auf Schlauchlos umgebaut?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Rommos  Weil sie dünne Poser sind



...das würde passen   also zum Rad, nicht zu mir


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...das würde passen   also zum Rad, nicht zu mir


Um welches Rad gehts? Irgendwie hab ich bei dir grade nur 26+ und 29+ im Kopf. Ich bin ja heilfroh, dass bei mir hinten der B+ Chaoyang reingeht.


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Um welches Rad gehts? Irgendwie hab ich bei dir grade nur 26+ und 29+ im Kopf. Ich bin ja heilfroh, dass bei mir hinten der B+ Chaoyang reingeht.



Na ja, hab ja diverse Optionen... 

Hier hatte ich mal kurz den b+Lrs reingesteckt







Momentan steckt er aber im SlimJim mit 2.8er Nobbys






Da werde ich aber wieder auf 29" zurückgehen, taugt mir irgendwie besser...

Und dann hab ich noch den Roval Traverse Lrs, der eine Zeitlang im Blackbuck seinen Dienst tat. Der könnte in das zurückgekehrte Inbred kommen, die WTB passen rein, mal die G-One in B+ testen.

Bekommt man eigentlich diese Traverse Schriftzüge von den Felgen, sind ja leider keine Decals....


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Januar 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn genauso viel Platz wie in der gleich alten Lyrik ist, dann würde der 2.75er Suly Dirt Wizards passen. Falls es was mit richtigen stollen sein soll.
> 
> G.


Danke! Hab mal geschaut, der kostet ja schon ne Stange Geld... Gäbs ne billigere Alternative? Mein Einsatzweck: Abfahrtslastige Touren mitm Enduro-Fully.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Trotz aller Verrücktheit spreizt sich bei dem Preis was bei mir....


ja, die Reifenpreise bei + & Fatbike Reifen sind teils echt 
zumal der normale 27,5" Canis skinwall über 40,-€ billiger ist !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Notubes ZTR Flow EX-Felge (26')


IMHO hat die Flow EX doch nur 25mm Innenweite !
Da würde ich bei deinem Einsatzgebiet bei den üblichen bekannten Reifen im Bereich 2.35-2.5 bleiben.
Selbst bei der Flow MK3 mit den 29mm Innenweite sehe ich bei "Einsatzweck: Abfahrtslastige Touren mitm Enduro-Fully" sinnvoll keine Reifen mit mehr als 2.6. Für den Bereich gibt es so viele gute Reifen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2017)

Den Dirt Wizards kann er locker noch auf der 25er Innenweite fahren. Habe ihn auch auf einem Supra 30 Laufradsatz mit 25mm innen. Ein Freund fährt ihn auf einer Felge mit nu 23 mm Innenweite. Selbst da hat er normale Fahreigenschaften und macht optisch auch nicht den Eindruck das das nicht passen könnte.

G.


----------



## Rebell-78 (13. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand auf Schlauchlos umgebaut?
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Ja habe ich. Geht ohne Probleme. Habe ca. 150ml Milch verwendet!
An Fuse hinten ist ein Ground Control verbaut. Die Karkasse ist sehr dünn hat keine ausreichende Dämpfung/Pannenschutz beim Enduro Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. Januar 2017)

Moin,
ich seh mich gerade ein wenig nach einem neuen LRS um. 
Was habt Ihr denn bei einem 3-Zoll-Reifen so für eine Innenweite an der Felge  ?


----------



## digi-foto.at (13. Januar 2017)

40mm... halte ich genau richtig für 2,8" bis 3".


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2017)

45mm


----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2017)

46mm


----------



## Rebell-78 (13. Januar 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> 40mm... halte ich genau richtig für 2,8" bis 3".


Also ein 2.8-er Nobby Nic könnte ich auf 30mm Felgen vorstellen, ein 3.0-er Specialized ist aber eine andere Nummer.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Januar 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn bei einem 3-Zoll-Reifen so für eine Innenweite an der Felge  ?



40mm (XM551)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. Januar 2017)

Danke euch allen  .
Werde dann auch so um die 40mm liegen.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Danke euch allen  .
> Werde dann auch so um die 40mm liegen.


Baust oder kaufst du?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. Januar 2017)

Das ist bei mir ein wenig schwieriger...ähem...und so wie es aussieht wird es wohl auf eine stabile, robuste Felge aus dem Street/Trial-Bereich hinauslaufen, die mir der Örtliche zu einem Laufrad zusammenbaut. Vielleicht nicht ganz optimal...aber preislich interessant und allemal einen Versuch wert  .

Was anderes ist erschwinglich praktisch nicht zu bekommen, denn die Rede ist von *26+* und daher geht es felgenmäßig in diese Richtung...
... ist andererseits auch nicht viel kaputt  .
https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/felgen/felgen-26


----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. Januar 2017)

... ich könnte freilich eine Felge von Surly nehmen (die Rabbit Hole z. B.) guckst Du:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...acturer_id=13&order=manufacturer_asc&limit=20
Aber - ganz ehrlich - die schaut "genauso" aus und kost' ein Vielfaches  .


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2017)

@Abragroll Einrad Felgen sind auch eine Option, zB von Kris Holm


----------



## bikebecker (14. Januar 2017)

Hallo

@Rebell-78  Danke für die Info, aber 150ml, da ist der Gewichtsvorteil zum Schlauch mit 200g aber nicht sehr groß. Mit dem Reifen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, ans VR soll noch was Grobes, Dickes und Leichtes, wenn es das gibt.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> ...ans VR soll noch was Grobes, Dickes und Leichtes, wenn es das gibt.



... da träumen wir alle von 

@abragoll

Es gibt noch die WTB Scraper i40 in 26 Zoll - zu beziehen über BC (allerdings auch nicht in günstig). Ansonsten noch Alexrims - die sind aber in Deutschland wohl (noch?) nicht zu bekommen, in 35er Breite. Dann noch die Syntace W40  ist gut zu bekommen, allerdings auch nur 33 breit.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. Januar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da träumen wir alle von
> 
> @abragoll
> 
> Es gibt noch die WTB Scraper i40 in 26 Zoll - zu beziehen über BC (allerdings auch nicht in günstig). Ansonsten noch Alexrims - die sind aber in Deutschland wohl (noch?) nicht zu bekommen, in 35er Breite. Dann noch die Syntace W40  ist gut zu bekommen, allerdings auch nur 33 breit.



Die WTB kann ich bei BC nicht finden  .
Die haben mir die auch nicht vorgeschlagen. Letzte Woche hatte ich diesbezüglich eMail-Kontakt mit BC und da wurden nur die Syntace W40 genannt...


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2017)

... ich hatte speziell nach der Scraper gefragt und mir wurde gesagt, dass sie die besorgen könnten...


----------



## versteher (14. Januar 2017)

Hatten wir schon die "Velocity Dually" mit 39 mm Innenweite ?





https://www.komponentix.de/Felgen/Dually.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. Januar 2017)

versteher schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon die "Velocity Dually" mit 39 mm Innenweite ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus  .
Muss ich mir mal näher ansehen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Toronto (14. Januar 2017)

Gibts die Spank Oozy 395 auch in 26"? Hab die in 27,5" und find die mitm 2,8 NN ganz ok. Gruß Torsten


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus  .
> Muss ich mir mal näher ansehen. Vielen Dank.


Leider eher nicht bombproof


----------



## Titanbein1302 (15. Januar 2017)

Spank stiffy 40 al
Remerz 40 mm
Hugo notubes 52 mm

Alles in 26 Zoll.


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Januar 2017)

Mal wieder ein 29+ Netzfundstück:






Quelle hier


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Rebell-78  Danke für die Info, aber 150ml, da ist der Gewichtsvorteil zum Schlauch mit 200g aber nicht sehr groß. Mit dem Reifen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, ans VR soll noch was Grobes, Dickes und Leichtes, wenn es das gibt.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker


Gerade beim HT geht es nicht ums Gewicht, Dämpfung, Gripp und Rollwiederstand... TL ist ein MUSS. Deine Reifen und Felgen sind ja TL fähig. Und mit Dichtmittel nicht geizen. Die Reifen sind ja mit 3.0 schön breit.


----------



## drurs (15. Januar 2017)

Hatte ich das hier eigentlich schon ?




Mein Argon jetzt mit knard 29*3...
Läuft supi, hinten ausreichend Platz, an der bluto ist es aber sehr grenzwertig, max 2mm bis zur Brücke...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2017)

Super, auf welcher Felge hast du den denn? Für Schnee ist der aber net so toll...aber im Sommer bei Trockenheit wird des Rad rollern als wärs ein E-Bike und kannst immer noch locker 20km mehr zur Standardtour dranhängen 

G.


----------



## Speedskater (15. Januar 2017)

Drurs, cool den passenden Rucksack zum Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (16. Januar 2017)

Felgen weis ich grad nicht, hab den LRS von @taunusteufel übernommen[emoji6]
Die Reifen rutschen auf Schnee ganz gut, (mein fat-LRS ist aber grad zur Reparatur ...) dafür laufen sie echt wie Hölle, ganz neues Fahrgefühl [emoji106]


----------



## BigJohn (16. Januar 2017)

Dann sind es die POG Felgen


----------



## drurs (16. Januar 2017)

Ja genau, jetzt wo du's sagst fällt mir's auch wieder ein...
Fahr ich übrigens schlauchlos, bisher ohne Probleme (abgesehen davon , daß mir ein Reifen bei der Montage von der Felge gehüpft ist, war wohl etwas zu forsch beim aufpumpen[emoji849])


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Felgen weis ich grad nicht, hab den LRS von @taunusteufel übernommen[emoji6]
> Die Reifen rutschen auf Schnee ganz gut, (mein fat-LRS ist aber grad zur Reparatur ...) dafür laufen sie echt wie Hölle, ganz neues Fahrgefühl [emoji106]



Das Thema Knard und Schnee hab ich nach einem Ausflug auf den Hausberg beendet. Man hat damit sogar ohne Kurve das Rad im Schnee vergraben 






G.


----------



## Nanatzaya (16. Januar 2017)

Immerhin weich gefallen. 
Aber letztes Jahr bei mir auf den Chronicles war das auch eine abenteuerlich Rutschpartie.

Ich mach noch eine oder zwei Wochen Pause, dann dreh ich auch mal wieder ne Runde.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2017)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Immerhin weich gefallen.
> Aber letztes Jahr bei mir auf den Chronicles war das auch eine abenteuerlich Rutschpartie.
> 
> Ich mach noch eine oder zwei Wochen Pause, dann dreh ich auch mal wieder ne Runde.



Ja 90% der Plusireifen sind nicht gerade die Schneespezialisten.Würde mit meinen Rekonlaufradsatz auch nicht bei Schnee losziehen.
Die Reifen mit dicken Stollen sind noch rar gesäht, was aber wohl seinen Grund hat.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (16. Januar 2017)

Na, ich hoff mal, daß ich nächste Woche mein Hinterrad wieder hab, dann geht's wieder mit den Biestern durch den Schnee...[emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Na, ich hoff mal, daß ich nächste Woche mein Hinterrad wieder hab, dann geht's wieder mit den Biestern durch den Schnee...[emoji106][emoji6]



 

Und freu dich mit deinem neuen LS auf die Zeit von trocken Böden im Sommer, dann hast du E-Bikefeeling 

G.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (16. Januar 2017)

Ich kapier einfach nicht warum der Schaltzug durchs Unterrohr geht. Gleich wie beim Trek Stache. Das sieht mit der Leine dort einfach so scheixxe aus! Das hätten die echt besser durchs Oberrohr gezogen...



oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein 29+ Netzfundstück:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Holland (16. Januar 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich kapier einfach nicht warum der Schaltzug durchs Unterrohr geht. Gleich wie beim Trek Stache. Das sieht mit der Leine dort einfach so scheixxe aus! Das hätten die echt besser durchs Oberrohr gezogen...



Sieht doof aus, ist aber praktisch: Kann man beim Bikepacking nasse Socken dran aufhängen und im Fahrtwind trocknen (oder arg Gebrauchte refreshen).


----------



## kreisel (21. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte da auch noch was:




Crafty R+ (2016) mit einigen Modifikationen, z. B.

Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHF+ 2,8 vorne, Maxxis Rekon+ 2,8 hinten
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb stealth 170mm
Bremsen: Magura MT7
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075 12° (noch nicht auf dem Bild)
Gabel: von 140mm auf 160mm getravelt (noch nicht auf dem Bild)
Mehr Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83487


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Januar 2017)

Auf so ein Höllengerät hätte ich ja schon irgendwie Bock...


----------



## Swoopyourlife (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt hier mittlerweile schon diesen Rahmen?
http://www.ridewill.it/p/it/ridewil...p-12x148mm-alluminio-grezzo-taglia-49/159456/

Ein Kumpel hätte da evtl. Interesse. Aber die Geodaten sind sehr dürftig...
Weiß jemand mehr?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Januar 2017)

Am Samstag war ich mal wieder beim örtlichen Händler etwas flanieren.

Dabei fiel mir das Scott Scale 710 Plus in die Hände und wusste zu gefallen. Sehr interessant und passt wie angegossen.

Der Preis kommt mir etwas hoch vor aber das lässt sich lösen mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick 

Gibt's hier Scale Fahrer? Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht würde mich freuen!


----------



## Spoich (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt es eine Liste an 650b+Rahmen für Rohloff bzw, Pinion?
Und ist so ein Rad überhaupt für unter 2000€ zu haben?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Januar 2017)

Spoich schrieb:


> 650b+Rahmen für Rohloff bzw, Pinion?
> Und ist so ein Rad überhaupt für unter 2000€ zu haben?


kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!
Die Rohloff und insbesondere das Pinion Getreibe reißen da schon ein großes Stück vom Budget ab.
Da bleibt für den Rest wenig übrig um gleichwertiges Material zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. Januar 2017)

Mit der im Sommer vorgestellten günstigen Pinionvariante könnte das klappen. Damit soll es möglich sein, grundsätzlich Pinion-Kompletträder im Segment um 2000 € anbieten zu können. 
Allerdings haben wir uns damals nicht über das Reifenformat unterhalten und das dürfte wesentlich mit dafür verantwortlich sein, ob das Rad in das genannte Budget passt.

Rohloff für unter 2000 komplett ist illusorisch, es sei denn, du findest ein richtiges Schnäppchen im Gebrauchtmarkt, um das du dann das Rad aufbaust...aber da musst du wegen der Wertstabilität der Speedhub schon ziemliches Glück haben.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Rohloff für unter 2000 komplett ist illusorisch, es sei denn, du findest ein richtiges Schnäppchen im Gebrauchtmarkt, um das du dann das Rad aufbaust...aber da musst du wegen der Wertstabilität der Speedhub schon ziemliches Glück haben.


Habe ich mir gebaut  sogar nochmal für ne ganze Ecke weniger


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Habe ich mir gebaut  sogar nochmal für ne ganze Ecke weniger



Mit Plusreifen? Geilo!


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mit Plusreifen? Geilo!


Jo, mit Plus-Reifen und Stahl. Am Sonntag hab ich das gute Wetter auch für einen kleinen kleinen Rollout mit Foto-Session genutzt, aber die Bilder sind nicht so toll geworden. Und mit 60ml alter Milch für beide Reifen musste ich relativ bald die Flucht nach Hause antreten. Aber das ist nur eine kleine Panne in einer ganzen Serie von Problemen, die die Bauzeit inzwischen auf 9 Monate aufgebläht haben.


----------



## Rommos (24. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Jo, mit Plus-Reifen und Stahl. Am Sonntag hab ich das gute Wetter auch für einen kleinen kleinen Rollout mit Foto-Session genutzt, aber die Bilder sind nicht so toll geworden. Und mit 60ml alter Milch für beide Reifen musste ich relativ bald die Flucht nach Hause antreten. Aber das ist nur eine kleine Panne in einer ganzen Serie von Problemen, die die Bauzeit inzwischen auf 9 Monate aufgebläht haben.




Zeig doch mal was, das klingt ja interessant


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal was, das klingt ja interessant


Siehe oben. Fotos sind nix geworden und unter der Woche komme ich nicht heim bevor es dunkel wird. Und Da ich nicht so gern alle 2km nachpumpe, muss ich noch auf eine Flasche Milch warten.

/EDIT: und es während kein echter Montags-Aufbau, wenn ich auf der kurzen Runde nicht noch ein paar Baustellen entdeckt hätte.


----------



## endurofila (24. Januar 2017)

Mongoose Teocali
WTB Ranger 26x2,8


----------



## endurofila (24. Januar 2017)

Habe da noch ein Felt DD10, welches ich wahlweise mit Jumbo Jim 26x4,0
bzw. mit Panaracer in 27,5x3,5 fahre. Wobei die Panaracer nur ca. 72mm breit sind.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (25. Januar 2017)

endurofila schrieb:


> Mongoose Teocali
> WTB Ranger 26x2,8


Hallo auf MTX 39 Felgen?
die haben innen 29,6
Wie breit kommen die Ranger, mach mal bild von hinten und Vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endurofila (25. Januar 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Hallo auf MTX 39 Felgen?
> die haben innen 29,6
> Wie breit kommen die Ranger, mach mal bild von hinten und Vorne


Hi, die Reifen sind 67mm breit. Mehr ginge absolut nicht bei dem Rahmen und Gabel


----------



## bikebecker (29. Januar 2017)

endurofila schrieb:


> Habe da noch ein Felt DD10, welches ich wahlweise mit Jumbo Jim 26x4,0
> bzw. mit Panaracer in 27,5x3,5 fahre. Wobei die Panaracer nur ca. 72mm breit sind.Anhang anzeigen 568164



Hallo

Kannst du bitte mal messen wie breit die Felge, und wie hoch der Reifen ist, Danke

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## endurofila (29. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kannst du bitte mal messen wie breit die Felge, und wie hoch der Reifen ist, Danke
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Hi,
Felge iste eine BlackJack mit einer Innenweite von 40mm
Der Reifen ist 74mm breit und ca. 65mm hoch.


----------



## bikebecker (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo
@endurofila Danke für die Info, dann ist der Panaracer auch zu "Dünn".
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## BigJohn (29. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> @endurofila Danke für die Info, dann ist der Panaracer auch zu "Dünn".
> Gruß bikebecker


Was ist für dich denn nicht zu dünn? Der Panaracer ist für seine breite ziemlich hoch


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2017)

schwierige Bedingungen heute um ein Bike zu Testen:

















Schöne Runde war es trotzdem. Morgen noch eine Testfahrt bevor es wieder zurück geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo

@BigJohn  Ich habe auf meinen WTB Scraper 45mm Felgen den 3.0 Ground Control mit 75mm Breite und 63mm Höhe, da erwarte ich von einem 3.5er Reifen etwas mehr. Aber die angaben auf den Reifen, ist so genau wie die Verbrauchsangaben der Autohersteller.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @BigJohn  Ich habe auf meinen WTB Scraper 45mm Felgen den 3.0 Ground Control mit 75mm Breite und 63mm Höhe, da erwarte ich von einem 3.5er Reifen etwas mehr. Aber die angaben auf den Reifen, ist so genau wie die Verbrauchsangaben der Autohersteller.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker


Am breistesten sind meines Wissens der Duro Crux und der 3.25er Vee Trax Fatty. Oder eben gleich der 3.8er Hodag, der es auf irgendwas um die 3.5" schafft. Den Crux könnte ich evtl mal messen.


----------



## himbeerquark (30. Januar 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> so genau wie die Verbrauchsangaben der Autohersteller


Hält man sich denn nicht mehr an ETRTO? Man müsste halt mal wissen, was für welche Reifenbreite die "Standard-Felge" ist, auf der die Breite dann tatsächlich erreicht wird...
Es gibt ja manchmal screenshots aus so Software zum Thema Reifenbreite hat da niemand Zugang zu? 
Hier mal ein Bsp. aus dem MTBR Jumbo Jim Thread


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ein Bike zu Testen


WTF !!! 
du wirst doch dem dicken Kumpel nicht untreu werden wollen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> WTF !!!
> du wirst doch dem dicken Kumpel nicht untreu werden wollen?



Nein, keine Angst


----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nein, keine Angst



*WIR *haben keine Angst, aber *Du* wirst es mit ihr zu tun bekommen, falls Du das durchziehen solltest


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2017)

Abschlußtestfahrt:













Schade, hätte es gerne noch länger behalten 

Kurzes Fazit zum Conway MT927+:

_Das Bike fährt sich echt TOP
Es ist sehr wendig und hat immer ausreichend Grip. Auch der Komfort mit den 2,8er breiten Reifen ist okay.
Laufruhe, und wie es sich mit Durchschlägen verhält konnte *ich* bei den aktuellen Bedingungen leider nicht testen.
Bergauf fährt sich das Bike mit 140er Gabel auch sehr gut, das Vorderrad geht erst sehr spät vorne hoch. 
Die Gabel bügelt alles weg (bin ich ja nicht mehr gewohnt) _


----------



## tiss79 (31. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Am breistesten sind meines Wissens der Duro Crux und der 3.25er Vee Trax Fatty. Oder eben gleich der 3.8er Hodag, der es auf irgendwas um die 3.5" schafft. Den Crux könnte ich evtl mal messen.



Der Crux baut auf 29mm Innenweite 80mm breit. Ist dabei auch ziemlich hoch. Hat aber eine recht harte Gummimischung.
Der Hodag baut tatsächlich schmaler als 3.8? Das könnte interessant sein, weißt du was der in echt in mm hat?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Rommos (1. Februar 2017)

Quelle


----------



## Deleted 217350 (2. Februar 2017)

Man kann es auf den Bildern nicht genau erkennen, aber hinten scheint die Reifenfreiheit eher nicht vorhanden  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. Februar 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Auf so ein Höllengerät hätte ich ja schon irgendwie Bock...



Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Ist das ne Krampe?

Die wär aber arg lang für einen Dropbar.


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Februar 2017)

Schon gesehen? Highroller kommt jetzt auch in 3"

http://reviews.mtbr.com/maxxis-minion-and-highroller-plus-tires-weights-and-measurements


----------



## brigdompteur (4. Februar 2017)

exto schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Ist das ne Krampe?
> 
> Die wär aber arg lang für einen Dropbar.


Yep, ist eine Krampus, habe ich so schon einigemale gesehen.


----------



## kreisel (4. Februar 2017)

Was bringt eigentlich der "Rennradlenker"? Mir wäre das zu schmal und sehr wahrscheinlich auch ungewohnt von der Griffposition...


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Was bringt eigentlich der "Rennradlenker"? Mir wäre das zu schmal und sehr wahrscheinlich auch ungewohnt von der Griffposition...


Das ist ein Dirt Drop bar. Viele Griffmöglichkeiten und damit gut für lange Touren. Bikepacking ist da wohl das Stichwort


----------



## himbeerquark (4. Februar 2017)

Aloha,

ich bräuchte mal ne Reifenempfehlung... hab den Schwalbe G-One in 2.8 druff, passt mir in Bezug auf Breite/Höhe optisch sehr gut in den Kram, aber dieses self steering... ich konnte ja bisher nie nachvollziehen, was genau das ist. Weder mit dem Nate, dem Floater, oder dem Dillinger habe (oder merke) ich es am Caribou. Aber der G-One, in den ersten Kurven hätte es mich fast rausgehauen.

Da ich nun am Roadrat doch wieder auf "dicke 50 mm" Reifen wechseln werde, soll der 27.5 LRS wieder Profil bekommen.
Nutzen möchte ich den LRS trotzdem eher auf Wanderwegen, Feldwegen, Schotter- und Staubpisten im Flachland, und es sollte schön schnell vorangehen können. 
Was nimmt man denn da? Ranger, Trailblazer, Chronicle, oder etwa Rocket Ron?


----------



## 601 (4. Februar 2017)

Für alle Freunde von Rennlenkern und dicken Reifen:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. Februar 2017)

Ich konnte heute einfach nicht mehr länger dran vorbei gehen und hab zugeschlagen.

Da hängt auch noch was dran, aber ich brauch erstmal besseres Licht dann Gibt's nen Foto.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Februar 2017)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Was nimmt man denn da? Ranger, Trailblazer, Chronicle, oder etwa Rocket Ron?



2.8, leicht rollend und leicht: Trail Blazer
3.0, leicht rollend und leicht: Ranger
3.0, leicht rollend und nicht ganz so leicht: Chronicle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (5. Februar 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> 2.8, leicht rollend und leicht: Trail Blazer
> 3.0, leicht rollend und leicht: Ranger
> 3.0, leicht rollend und nicht ganz so leicht: Chronicle



Für den Einsatzzweck würde ich noch den Fat B Nimble hinzufügen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Februar 2017)

So da ist der neue Spross


----------



## brigdompteur (5. Februar 2017)

Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen das Argon GLF musste einfach her.

 
Die Anzahl der normalbereiften Räder in meinem Schuppen schwindet


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. Februar 2017)

So da ich heute morgen etwas Zeit hatte gab's direkt ne Tubeless Interpretation.

Man nehme nen ausgeschnittenes Ventil, fattystripper fürs Kinderfatbike (gab es ne Zeitlang gratis dazu, und ich dachte nur was ich hab das hab ich).

Das Band ist eigentlich für 24" also ist Vorsicht geboten bzw Gefühl gefragt beim aufziehen


----------



## Nanatzaya (6. Februar 2017)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen das Argon GLF musste einfach her.Anhang anzeigen 571896
> Die Anzahl der normalbereiften Räder in meinem Schuppen schwindet


Sieht cool aus. Hab ich auch im Auge für die Zukunft.
Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? M, L?


----------



## gazzpacho (6. Februar 2017)

Fahre es im Trail inzwischen lieber als mein Fully:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (6. Februar 2017)

Geht mir auch so. Das steht schon ein halbes Jahr mit einem Platten in der Ecke. Hab ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen. Darum spendierte ich ihm einen neuen LRS und neue Reifen für die neue Saison. 


Und für den Anhänger kommt eine CC Feile ins Haus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maitre-B (6. Februar 2017)

Ich packe es hier auch mal mit rein.
Dartmoor Primal 29, umgebaut auf B+ mit WTB Trailblazer







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Februar 2017)

Ich will bei meinem Scale 710 Plus die Remote-Steuerung der Gabel raus werfen.
Leider weis ich nicht welcher Jahrgang die Gabel ist um das richtige Cap zu kaufen.
Kann mir jemand weiter Helfen? Danke im Vorraus!

https://www.bike24.de/p1147310.html


----------



## dkc-live (14. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich will bei meinem Scale 710 Plus die Remote-Steuerung der Gabel raus werfen.
> Leider weis ich nicht welcher Jahrgang die Gabel ist um das richtige Cap zu kaufen.
> Kann mir jemand weiter Helfen? Danke im Vorraus!
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1147310.html


Ist doch eine Fox?

Hier den 4 Digit Code eingeben und du bekommst alle Infos zur Gabel. Der Deutsche Service ist sehr kompetent und antwortet sehr schnell! Also einfach anschreiben wenn du das Teil eingebaut haben willst.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. Februar 2017)

Oh super, Danke sehr!


----------



## bike-tech (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hab jetzt die 60 Seiten durchforstet aber leider immer noch nicht den Tipp gefunden....
Suche einen günstigen hardtail rahmen (gerne stahl) der min 26x 2,8" schluckt,qr 135mm ausfaller mit Gepäckträger Ösen hat u. möglichst 68 o.73mm bsa Standard.erste wahl wäre ein Troll.ist mir neu allerdings zu teuer u. die Gabel habe ich schon.
Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich o. Einen gebrauchten Troll in 16 o. 18"?
Vielen Dank schonmal.
vg marc


----------



## Rommos (14. Februar 2017)

bike-tech schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab jetzt die 60 Seiten durchforstet aber leider immer noch nicht den Tipp gefunden....
> Suche einen günstigen hardtail rahmen (gerne stahl) der min 26x 2,8" schluckt,qr 135mm ausfaller mit Gepäckträger Ösen hat u. möglichst 68 o.73mm bsa Standard.erste wahl wäre ein Troll.ist mir neu allerdings zu teuer u. die Gabel habe ich schon.
> Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich o. Einen gebrauchten Troll in 16 o. 18"?
> ...



Servus,

würde mich auch für etwas in der Art interessieren (Stahl, 135mm...) - lieber sogar für 26x3.0"

Keine Ahnung wie es mit dem on-one 45650b aussieht, bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Rückmeldung von on-one zwecks Abstand der Streben (so bei ca. 33cm von der Achse)

LG
Roman


----------



## bike-tech (14. Februar 2017)

Ja,wäre natürlich noch besser wenn zb. Der knard rein passen würde.
Der on one würde mir auch gefallen!vermute aber, daß der nicht genug platz hat....


----------



## Rommos (14. Februar 2017)

bike-tech schrieb:


> Ja,wäre natürlich noch besser wenn zb. Der knard rein passen würde.
> Der on one würde mir auch gefallen!vermute aber, daß der nicht genug platz hat....


Schau dir mal die WTB Ranger an, da kriegst du 2 für einen Knard...


----------



## bike-tech (14. Februar 2017)

Ja.ich weiß.aber die sind ja so schmal.
Habe Akt. Einen dirt Wizard 26x2,75 auf 29mm Innenweite drauf u. der baut 70mm breit.schmaler will ich eigentlich nicht mehr haben.
Warum sind die surly reifen eigentlich so teuer!?zaubergummi???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (15. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> würde mich auch für etwas in der Art interessieren (Stahl, 135mm...) - lieber sogar für 26x3.0"
> 
> ...



Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt ;-)







gesehen hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/one/45650b-884545-6.html


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Februar 2017)

Goldenes Mukluk mit 29+  Bin doch froh, spontan bei einem Rahmen in L in der Bucht zugeschlagen zu haben


----------



## DrachenDingsda (15. Februar 2017)

Was haltet ihr vom Surly  instigator Frame ?

der ist ja für 26 plus wenn man dann schmale 45mm Felgen nimmt geht der schmal bauende 4.0 er nimble rein


----------



## shibby68 (15. Februar 2017)

schönes salsa
kann man passende lrs von der stange kaufen oder muss man die aufbauen wegen fatbikenaben?


----------



## -zor- (15. Februar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Goldenes Mukluk mit 29+  Bin doch froh, dass ich spontan bei einem Rahmen in L in der Bucht zugeschlagen zu haben



sehr geil... gefällt mir


----------



## hw_doc (15. Februar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Goldenes Mukluk mit 29+  Bin doch froh, dass ich spontan bei einem Rahmen in L in der Bucht zugeschlagen zu haben



Ich liebe ja bekanntlich das Salsa-Gold - aber mit den Felgen würde ich ein anderes Bike aufhübschen...  B)


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Februar 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> schönes salsa
> kann man passende lrs von der stange kaufen oder muss man die aufbauen wegen fatbikenaben?


Da muss ich passen. Hatte das Glück, dass der Verkäufer (ein Händler aus Prsto/Italia) das schon da hatte.


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja bekanntlich das Salsa-Gold - aber mit den Felgen würde ich ein anderes Bike aufhübschen...  B)


Bin auch noch unsicher, ob es zu viel blingbling ist. Jedenfalls fährt es sich saugut! Komme grad von einer Nightride Runde wieder...


----------



## Maitre-B (15. Februar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bin auch noch unsicher, ob es zu viel blingbling ist. Jedenfalls fährt es sich saugut! Komme grad von einer Niggtride Rund wieder...



Ich bin wahrlich kein Gold-Fan aber dieses Bike in diesem Ton ist der Oberhammer!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. Februar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bin auch noch unsicher, ob es zu viel blingbling ist. Jedenfalls fährt es sich saugut! Komme grad von einer Niggtride Rund wieder...



A bissl durch die Felgen - kannst ja mal den Fatty-LRS reinhalten!


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> A bissl durch die Felgen - kannst ja mal den Fatty-LRS reinhalten!


Das schaut dann so aus:


----------



## cherokee190 (16. Februar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das schaut dann so aus:



.... normal halt


----------



## Rommos (16. Februar 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> .... normal halt


Genau - mit den goldenen29+ kommt es schon top!! Und man hat halt den gleichen Effekt wie mit "normaler Fatbikebereifung" - die Leute schauen und lächeln und fragen


----------



## hw_doc (16. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Genau - mit den goldenen29+ kommt es schon top!! Und man hat halt den gleichen Effekt wie mit "normaler Fatbikebereifung" - die Leute schauen und lächeln und fragen



Da würde ich mittelfristig mal nach den Nextie Jungle Fox schauen, wenn es bei 29+ bleiben soll:




Mit dem Salsa-Gold sieht für mich 3k matt am besten aus, glossy geht auch - da würde ich dann auch UD ins Auge fassen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Februar 2017)

Nextie kann ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. Februar 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Nextie kann ich mir nicht leisten



Also soo teuer sind die nicht...


----------



## duke209 (19. Februar 2017)

Hilfe!!!!!!

ich suche eine VR Nabe in 110mm mit QR (5mm) Disc/32 Loch???
Das 6Fattie vom Junior hat diese Größe verbaut, finde jedoch 110mm nur mit Boost und ohne Umbaumöglichkeit auf QR.

Bei der DT Swiss 240s 20/110 bin ich nicht sicher ob die umrüstbar ist.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Februar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> eine VR Nabe in 110mm mit QR (5mm)


???
QR hat IMHO doch immer 100mm!
Das neue Boost (15mm Achse) und die 20mm Steckachsen Varianten sind normalerweise die Einzigen mit 110mm


----------



## hw_doc (19. Februar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hilfe!!!!!!
> 
> ich suche eine VR Nabe in 110mm mit QR (5mm) Disc/32 Loch???
> Das 6Fattie vom Junior hat diese Größe verbaut, finde jedoch 110mm nur mit Boost und ohne Umbaumöglichkeit auf QR.
> ...



Falls es sowas wirklich gibt, wird es mit ner Hope-Nabe funktionieren. Klick dich mal durch die Doku zu den Naben nebst Endkappen...
(Und so teuer ist das Zeug für vorne von denen nicht.)


----------



## duke209 (20. Februar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ???
> QR hat IMHO doch immer 100mm!
> Das neue Boost (15mm Achse) und die 20mm Steckachsen Varianten sind normalerweise die Einzigen mit 110mm



Gibt es leider:
Beschreibung Specialized:  Nabe vorn Alloy, 6-bolt disc, 110mm, loose ball bearings, QR, 32h
Nachgemessen (reine Achse ohne die Auflageflächen für Gabel: 110mm :-(

Hope schau ich nochmal, war ich glaube aber schon.





EDIT:
Hilfe vom Bike-Dealer bekommen:
Hope Pro 4 Evo Boost + End Cabs QR der 100mm Nabe = EBM 110 + QR ..puh, schwere Geburt.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. Februar 2017)

Hey, falls schon gefragt wurde, sorry - ich habs nicht gefunden.
Kennt jemand diese Felge?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/231589285163?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
40iw, Gewicht angebl. 580g... Preis 30,- 
Ähhh... wäre zumindest eine Option?!


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Hey, falls schon gefragt wurde, sorry - ich habs nicht gefunden.
> Kennt jemand diese Felge?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231589285163?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 40iw, Gewicht angebl. 580g... Preis 30,-
> Ähhh... wäre zumindest eine Option?!


Vom Profil würde ich sagen, dass sie mit der allseits bekannten P.O.G-Felge verwandt ist. Die Breite kannte ich allerdings auch noch nicht. Das Gewicht dürfte genauso realistisch sein wie made in Europe... Bei einer geösten Felge in der Breite ist das schlicht nicht möglich, ohne dass die Felge völlig labil wird. Eine Option ist die Felge aber definitiv, finde ich sehr interessant.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. Februar 2017)

Ich sehe das Gewicht auch schon sehr... optimistisch. Schlechter, als die POG wirds wohl nicht, eher gleich. 
Lasse jemanden doch den Vortritt... bei mir wäre es mit Kurbelumbau auf 1-fach nur möglich...und das 29er nutze ich ziemlich vielseitig und will die Bandbreite behalten. (nein, Eagle ist keine Option )
Eher so ein leckeres Shan GT


----------



## Phil21886 (20. Februar 2017)

Preislich finde ich die Black Jack 40 sehr interessant. Die Felge wird hier mit 670g angegeben:
https://best-bike-parts.de/Rodi-Felge-Black-Jack-Ready-40-275-40-584-32-Loch

Die Felge wird ab 2017 auch in Serienbikes verbaut:
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes/hardtail/bike/roket-5-al/


----------



## hw_doc (20. Februar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Gibt es leider:
> Beschreibung Specialized:  Nabe vorn Alloy, 6-bolt disc, 110mm, loose ball bearings, QR, 32h
> Nachgemessen (reine Achse ohne die Auflageflächen für Gabel: 110mm :-(
> 
> ...



Siehst Du, hab ich doch gesagt!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (21. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Siehst Du, hab ich doch gesagt!  B)



JA weiß ich, dankbar für Tipp gewesen...mein LBS hat dann prompt mal die beiden Naben zusammengesetzt und gemessen, passte.

Jetzt stellt sich die elementare Frage: 
Für max. 200g Ersparnis am VR ca. 150 € ausgeben (neben den ganzen anderen bereits getätigten Umbaukosten)??


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich die elementare Frage:
> Für max. 200g Ersparnis am VR ca. 150 € ausgeben (*neben den ganzen anderen bereits getätigten Umbaukosten*)??


Im Poker nennt man das "pot-committed", also gib ihm  


(erwartest du wirklich eine anders lautende Antwort in einem Forum voller Verrückter? Der Nabe steht schließlich eine rosige Zukunft in den nächsten Jahren und Rädern bevor)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2017)

> Für max. 200g Ersparnis am VR ca. 150 € ausgeben


Das ist doch noch ein guter Kurs 
So ab 1€ je Gramm Einsparung fange ich langsam an die Sinnfrage zu stellen, bei allem ums LR sogar noch etwas später.
Blöderweise ist mein Kurs mittlerweile bei >3€


----------



## duke209 (21. Februar 2017)

Geht ja um Kinderbike!!
Auf der einen Seite "ja jede 100g zählen für den Lütten"..auf der anderen Seite "1.000 € für Bike für 8 Jährigen?"...und dann der Papa wieder "wenn du 3 hast, warum er nicht 1 gescheites?"
Suche günstig Hope Pro 4 Boost 110mm Nabe & Novatec 135mm QR!!! ..dann überlege ich´s mir


----------



## craze (22. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> So da ist der neue Spross
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 571876


Sehr geil,
an dem bin ich auch dauernd vorbeigeschlichen. Beim Stadler gab's es für einen Bombenkurs.
Wie fährt es draußen? Biste zufrieden?

Geworden ist es dann aber doch ein Trek Stache 7+. Hier auch noch mal Bilder.
Es fährt bombastisch, nach drei Ründchen hatte ich schon 125 km drauf 



















Der Preis bei @Fatbike24 war unschlagbar und Alex war super nett, hat mir noch ein paar goodies dazugepackt. Danke noch mal!

Was mich noch wurmt ist das hohe Gewicht mit 13,5 kg. Allerdings sind noch LKW-Schläuche drin mit über 400g und alleine die Sattelstütze wiegt 400g.
Lenker und Vorbau werden auch nicht die Leichtesten sein, aber nix, was man nicht durch Carbon lösen könnte 

Der erste Umbau am nächsten Wochenende ist jedenfalls tubeless.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Februar 2017)

craze schrieb:


> Umbau am nächsten Wochenende


schau mal ob du die Bremsleitung vorne auch irgendwie anders verlegt bekommst.
so schleift die am Casting und reibt dir das mit der Zeit blank. Auch können vom Reifen hoch gezogene Äste o.ä. sie dort eher beschädigen.
Die Manitou hat da aufgrund der hinten liegenden Gabelbrücke leider nicht wirklich eine gute Leitungsführung.
ich lasse sie hinter dem Casting rauslaufen



auch wenn es so aussieht, sie berührt im Regelfall weder Gabelcasting noch Rahmen


----------



## craze (22. Februar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> schau mal ob du die Bremsleitung vorne auch irgendwie anders verlegt bekommst.
> so schleift die am Casting und reibt dir das mit der Zeit blank. Auch können vom Reifen hoch gezogene Äste o.ä. sie dort eher beschädigen.
> Die Manitou hat da aufgrund der hinten liegenden Gabelbrücke leider nicht wirklich eine gute Leitungsführung.
> ich lasse sie hinter dem Casting rauslaufen
> ...



Guter Tip. Danke!
Das Geklapper da unten ging mir eh auf den Zeiger


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Februar 2017)

@craze
Ja war beim Stadler, der Preis ging noch etwas nach unten.

Zufrieden bin ich absolut. Tubeless war nen Tag später dran. Bis jetzt nur 75km gefahren. Der Remotehebel musste weg, Genau wie Griffe und Pedale.

Was wirklich störend ist sind die Bremsscheiben. Die rubbeln durch die zu großen cuts recht stark. Hinten nicht störend, aber vorne absolut nervig. Hab erstmal andere ohne große cuts verbaut. Aber es werden noch Trickstuff Scheiben kommen.


----------



## duke209 (23. Februar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> schau mal ob du die Bremsleitung vorne auch irgendwie anders verlegt bekommst.
> so schleift die am Casting und reibt dir das mit der Zeit blank. Auch können vom Reifen hoch gezogene Äste o.ä. sie dort eher beschädigen.
> Die Manitou hat da aufgrund der hinten liegenden Gabelbrücke leider nicht wirklich eine gute Leitungsführung.
> ich lasse sie hinter dem Casting rauslaufen
> ...




Da gebe ich Björn recht...so hatte ich sie verlegt:
Rechts geht die Leitung mit Schwung am Rahmen vorbei, ggf. durch Reverb-Leitungshalter an den anderen sichern. Dann liegt sie nirgends an und klappern tut auch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## shibby68 (27. Februar 2017)

einfach immer wieder schön die alte krampe. 
ich weiss nicht ob surly sich mit der neuauflage einen gefallen getan hat. ist irgendwie eine anderes rad geworden ;(


----------



## Rommos (27. Februar 2017)

Hier darf es auch noch rein


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Februar 2017)

Chapeau! Sehr feines Gefährt!


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hier darf es auch noch rein


Wie breit ist der Ranger?


----------



## Rommos (27. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie breit ist der Ranger?


Welcher? Hab 2,8 und 3,0 

edit: 67,5mm und 74mm (und die 3,0er Version für hinten - fast rolling dingsbums - war gut 75mm. Das war mir dann zu eng hinten). Alles tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Welcher? Hab 2,8 und 3,0
> 
> edit: 67,5mm und 74mm (und die 3,0er Version für hinten - fast rolling dingsbums - war gut 75mm. Das war mir dann zu eng hinten). Alles tubeless


Danke für die Maße, Roman. Sehe gerade, dass die Wäscheleine dank dirt drop super eingefügt


----------



## murmel04 (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin gerade am Testen (2Tage)
Vom Cannondale Bad Habit,
Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher mit oder Levty.
Was habt für Erfahrung mit dem Teil.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Februar 2017)

Lefty ist die stabilste und spurtreueste Gabel die es gibt. 
Wenn dann nur mit lefty.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Gibt es eine bezahlbare 29+ taugliche Starrgabel für 110mm Boost?


----------



## franky2222 (28. Februar 2017)

kann ich Titanbein nur zustimmen. 
Und du bist doch auch mit Lefty probegefahren.
Wenn's gepasst hat...


----------



## murmel04 (28. Februar 2017)

Passen schon.
Das optische 
Und ich muss das Transportproblem im
Auto lösen.
Nur wenn - VR raus und ab ins Auto (egal ob stehend oder liegend) ist die Levty weiter im Rennen.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Februar 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.
> 
> Gibt es eine bezahlbare 29+ taugliche Starrgabel für 110mm Boost?



Gibt schon ein paar (wenige). Kubis gibts eine, die hat aber Gewichtslimite.
Travers Prong gibts noch, die hätte sogar Anythingcage Schrauben. Die kostet recht was, hat aber keine Gewichtsbeschränkung.


----------



## Nanatzaya (28. Februar 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.
> 
> Gibt es eine bezahlbare 29+ taugliche Starrgabel für 110mm Boost?


Fällt mir eigentlich nur die Trek Bowie ein, die normaler Weise am Trek Stache 5 montiert war.
Ich glaub, das 5er gibt's aber nicht mehr mit Starrgabel.
Eventuell mal einen Trek-Händler fragen.
Als es die noch gab, war der Kostenpunkt wie bei den meisten anderen Carbon-Starrgabeln so um die 400-500 €.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Februar 2017)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Fällt mir eigentlich nur die Trek Bowie ein, die normaler Weise am Trek Stache 5 montiert war.



Die Trek Gabel ist afaik für 100mm.

Ich habe mittlerweile noch etwas bei mtbr gefunden, das mich weitergebracht hat.
Es gibt wohl in den USA einige Anbieter und Chinaalternativen sind auch vorhanden. Danke!


----------



## Nanatzaya (28. Februar 2017)

Tatsache. Die hat nur 15x100. Was is'n das für'n Käse bei 29+?
Und die Orbea Spirit Fork hat zwar 15x110 aber da wird's bei 29+ in der Breite knapp (27,5+ soll angeblich passen, 29+ dann wohl nicht). Höhe würde reichen...

kannst ja dann mal herzeigen, was du gefunden hast. 
Ich wollt mir auch mal ein starres Carbon-Bike bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (28. Februar 2017)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> kannst ja dann mal herzeigen, was du gefunden hast.
> Ich wollt mir auch mal ein starres Carbon-Bike bauen.



Hab die Idee vorerst verworfen.
Von namenhaften Herstellern zu teuer und ungelabelt aus China muss ich nicht unbedingt haben. Wäre schön, wenn bspw. eXotic was anbieten würde.

Für einen Überblick: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-p...make-29-rigid-fork-boost-spacing-1005827.html


----------



## exto (28. Februar 2017)

Der China-Kram ist in aller Regel tiptop.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte die Gabel gemeint, die Travers XC Prong Boost Carbon. Die scheint echt gut zu sein, gibt offenbar auch kein Gewichtslimit.
http://www.traversbikes.com/store.html#!/Travers-XC-Prong-Boost-Carbon/p/73904492/category=15761046


----------



## What (1. März 2017)

Gestern ein wenig unterwegs gewesen 

kleine Pause 





Schönes Wetter 






Grüße


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. März 2017)

Mein Loki hat über den Winter noch ein paar BlingBling-Teile bekommen.
Sattel, Schelle und Vorbau wurden noch gewechselt, jetzt muss nur das Salz endlich von den Straßen verschwinden dann darf es wieder raus .














lg
Kurt


----------



## kwark (4. März 2017)

Sieht jut aus, aber Straße, Salz und Mountainbike?


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. März 2017)

Naja wohne zwar am Land in einem kleinen Dorf, aber selbst wir haben Straßen die uns zum nächst gelegenen Feldweg/Waldweg/Trail bringen und diese dann auf einer Tour mehrfach miteinander verbinden..

Auch wenns nur ein paar km sind, aber solange das nicht "abgespühlt" ist, und vor allem noch täglich nachgesalzen wird da es Nacht's immer noch minus Grade hat, so lange darf das Baby noch im Wohnzimmer stehen und das Fatty muss herhalten


----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2017)

ach je, da wird auch im was der ein oder andere Kratzer dran kommen auch das ist bei richteigen Einsatz nich zu vermeiden, aber du könntest es ja bis dahin tragen


----------



## digi-foto.at (4. März 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ach je, da wird auch im was der ein oder andere Kratzer dran kommen auch das ist bei richteigen Einsatz nich zu vermeiden, aber du könntest es ja bis dahin tragen




Mannn.. danke dir.. auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen...
Du bist ein Genie..

Aber mach dir keine Sorgen das Teil wird schon würdig bewegt.. nur wann und wo ich damit fahre wirs't wohl schweren Herzens einfach mir überlassen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (5. März 2017)

Nackig:






Packig/Sackig:


----------



## hofschalk (6. März 2017)

first post als frischgebackener 6fattie Besitzer: Heute festgestellt, dass die verbaute Suntour Raidon mit 120mm ein Längeres Einbaumass hat, wie meine 160er Durolux 

Da bleiben einfach gut 35mm ungenutzt, volleingefedert.


----------



## Nanatzaya (7. März 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> first post als frischgebackener 6fattie Besitzer: Heute festgestellt, dass die verbaute Suntour Raidon mit 120mm ein Längeres Einbaumass hat, wie meine 160er Durolux


531 mm. Ist halt ne 29er. 

Anderes Thema:
So ist mein Loki in die neue Saison gestartet...


----------



## hofschalk (7. März 2017)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> 531 mm. Ist halt ne 29er.



Falls ich gemeint bin, das erklärt aber nicht, warum die 35mm beim Standrohr übrig sind, Luft abgelassen und voll eingefedert


----------



## Nanatzaya (7. März 2017)

Ich hab mich eigentlich nur auf die Einbauhöhe bezogen.
Warum so viel Standrohr ungenutzt bleibt, kann ich auch nicht ganz erklären.
Ist bei meiner Manitou aber auch der Fall. Da stehen 170 mm Standrohr bei 140 mm Federweg.

Wenn ich mir im Vergleich ne RS Yari an nem Norco Torrent angucke, dann ist auch das Casting höher als z.B. bei meiner Manitou (also das Ende der Tauchrohre der Yari ist näher an der Oberkante des Reifens als das bei meiner Manitou und der Raidon der Fall sind).

Ich vermute fast, das liegt daran, dass hier die Tauchrohre einer 27,5er in einer Gabel mit der Einbauhöhe einer 29er verbaut wurden.
Mehr Federweg geht da auch nur eingeschränkt, da man sonst aufgrund des größeren Reifendurchmessers die Gabelbrücke anders gestalten müsste.


----------



## Speedskater (7. März 2017)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Falls ich gemeint bin, das erklärt aber nicht, warum die 35mm beim Standrohr übrig sind, Luft abgelassen und voll eingefedert



Schau mal nach dem Dämpferöl, wenn in der Mattoc zu viel Dämpferöl ist federt die auch nicht ganz ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (7. März 2017)

Sie muss ja auch nicht "ganz" einfedern, solange sie die angepriesenen 120 mm einfedert.

Wenn bei 120 mm angegebenem Federweg im Stand schon 140 oder 150 mm Standrohr zu sehen sind, ist's doch klar, dass die Gabel niemals komplett einfedern wird.
Das war auch bei meiner Raidon so und ist auch bei meiner Magnum der Fall.
Wenn die soweit einfedern würde, dass die Standrohre komplett in den Tauchrohren verschwinden, hätte ich etwa 170 mm Federweg statt der eingestellten 140 mm.

Dass bei der Raidon immer 2-3 cm Standrohr übrig bleiben ist vollkommen normal. 

Ansonsten hast du aber natürlich recht: Wenn die 120 mm Federweg nicht erreicht werden, ist vermutlich zu viel Öl in der Gabel.


----------



## ullimuc (7. März 2017)

Das Loki ist echt cool, besonders auf den genialen Fotos von Kurt / @digi-foto.at 

Auch wenn ich da fototechnisch überhaupt nicht mithalten kann, wollte ich Euch noch mein kleines, halbfettes Stahlgeschoss zeigen:




Das Marin Pine Mountain 2 macht mir seit letztem Sommer richtig Freude. Auf dem Foto noch mit den ursprünglichen 3.0" "Performance" Schlappen, die inzwischen gegen 2.8" NoNi/RoRo Evo getauscht wurden.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. März 2017)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Das Loki ist echt cool, besonders auf den genialen Fotos von Kurt / @digi-foto.at
> 
> Auch wenn ich da fototechnisch überhaupt nicht mithalten kann, wollte ich Euch noch mein kleines, halbfettes Stahlgeschoss zeigen:
> 
> ...


Schönes Foto,  schönes Rad [emoji2] hab auch so eins. [emoji9] 
Wo finde ich diese Brücke? Einfach klasse[emoji106]

Diese Brücke war es bestimmt nicht [emoji13]


----------



## ullimuc (7. März 2017)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schönes Foto,  schönes Rad [emoji2] hab auch so eins. [emoji9]
> Wo finde ich diese Brücke? Einfach klasse[emoji106]



Das ist ein Seitenarm des Amazonas ... neee Schmarrn ... ist an der Isar nahe Ismaning 
Klasse, gleich noch ein PM2 zu sehen  Ein tolles, individuelles Tourensetup hast Du Dir geschaffen. Sieht aus, als würde es nur warten auf die nächste (größere oder kleinere) Weltreise, starkes Teil 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. März 2017)

ullimuc schrieb:


> Das ist ein Seitenarm des Amazonas ... neee Schmarrn ... ist an der Isar nahe Ismaning [emoji38]
> Klasse, gleich noch ein PM2 zu sehen  Ein tolles, individuelles Tourensetup hast Du Dir geschaffen. Sieht aus, als würde es nur warten auf die nächste (größere oder kleinere) Weltreise, starkes Teil
> 
> Grüße
> Ulli


Das sah echt aus wie am Amazonas [emoji106] 
Meine "Weltreisen" sind eher kleine Deutschlandreisen mit Ehepartner der noch fit gemacht werden muss für größere Touren.

Farblich sieht dein PM 2 etwas brauner aus,  aber Ok die Isar schaut auch mehr nach Amazonas aus auf dem Bild.


----------



## DerHackbart (7. März 2017)

Nachdem nun die letzten Teile eingetroffen sind, werde ich wohl demnächst mal mit den Umbaumaßnahmen an meinem Loki fertig. Aktuell sind die versenkbare Stütze nebst neuem Sattel und die neuen Reifen noch nicht montiert. Aber sobald das passiertist,sollte dann auch mal der Frühling kommen!


----------



## Nanatzaya (9. März 2017)

Loki-Armada.


----------



## DerHackbart (9. März 2017)

Spricht für sich! [emoji3] 
Preis/Leistung stimmt einfach mehr als bei so manch anderem Hersteller!


----------



## hofschalk (9. März 2017)

Bewegungsdrang hat den inneren Schweinehund besiegt. Aber so langsam hab ich Lust auf Frühling. 

Leider kann ich nur mit einem schnöden Komplettrad dienen. 






Das Gabelthema wurde vom Suntour-Service auch beantwortet. Soll 35mm über den Federweg stehen, damit die dicken Reifen nicht an anderen Rahmen schleifen beim Einfedern


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. März 2017)

(Quelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. März 2017)

bei der Gabel schüttelt es mich tatsächlich noch mehr als bei einer Leffty


----------



## Bildbrecher (13. März 2017)

Was ist das für ein Kettenblatt?


----------



## Fabeymer (13. März 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei der Gabel schüttelt es mich tatsächlich noch mehr als bei einer Leffty



Die Gabel rockt und ist ar$chgeil! 

Aber: Das Stache schaut in meinen Augen einfach irgendwie verkehrt aus...kann diesem kurzen Hinterbau nix abgewinnen, sowohl optisch als auch vom Fahrverhalten her.


----------



## craze (13. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Aber: Das Stache schaut in meinen Augen einfach irgendwie verkehrt aus...kann diesem kurzen Hinterbau nix abgewinnen, sowohl optisch als auch vom Fahrverhalten her.


Das Stache + rockt und ist arschgeil 
Es fährt sich unheimlich agil trotz der großen Räder.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. März 2017)

craze schrieb:


> Das Stache + rockt und ist arschgeil
> Es fährt sich unheimlich agil trotz der großen Räder.





Ich mag einfach längere Kettenstreben lieber, in meinem Krampus habe ich das Rad auch nicht ganz vorne in den horizontalen Ausfallern. 
Der längere Radstand bringt mir persönlich mehr, vor allem bergauf oder dann, wenn die Fuhre bepackt ist als die Verspieltheit durch den kurzen Hinterbau. Und noch dazu gefällt es mir optisch nicht, das Salsa Woodsmoke hingegen schon, obwohl das Konzept mit den Elevated Chainstays ähnlich ist.


----------



## ONE78 (13. März 2017)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Kettenblatt?


absolut black


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die Gabel rockt und ist ar$chgeil!


mag ja sein, ich bekomme beim Anblick trotzdem einen Würgereflex


----------



## boblike (13. März 2017)




----------



## Nanatzaya (14. März 2017)

War das schon?
http://reviews.mtbr.com/2017-santa-cruz-chameleon-27-5-spy-photos

Die Ausführung der variablen Ausfallenden ist clever.
Als Framekit würd ich's mir mal anschauen. 
Morgen sollte es mehr Details dazu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (14. März 2017)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> War das schon?
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/2017-santa-cruz-chameleon-27-5-spy-photos
> 
> Die Ausführung der variablen Ausfallenden ist clever.
> ...


Schaut gut aus!
Sehr variabel und optisch gefällig!

Fraglich ist, wo man preislich in Euro landet...


----------



## Nanatzaya (14. März 2017)

Das Komplettrad soll im günstigsten Fall 1.600 $ kosten.
Optimistisch gerechnet dürfte das etwa 1.900 € entsprechen (inkl. Steuer).

Der Rahmen selbst könnte dann so bei 800 € liegen.

Edit:
Mehr Infos hier:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-chameleon-2017-first-look.html

Die Geo schaut gut aus (mit 140er Gabel und damit etwas "flacher") , optisch gefällt's mir auch.
750 $ für den Rahmen sind allerdings so lala.
Das sind eher 900 als 800 € und die Konkurrenz (Kona Honzo, Scott Scale, ...) ist stark.

Leider hat's scheinbar keine ISCG-Aufnahme...


----------



## Fatpak (15. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die Gabel rockt und ist ar$chgeil!
> 
> Aber: Das Stache schaut in meinen Augen einfach irgendwie verkehrt aus...kann diesem kurzen Hinterbau nix abgewinnen, sowohl optisch als auch vom Fahrverhalten her.



Ich möchte meins nimmer missen


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. März 2017)

Irgendwie doch besser mit schwarzen Laufrädern.






Die goldenen wandern in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## DerHackbart (16. März 2017)

Gute Entscheidung! Sieht wesentlich wertiger aus!


----------



## mikeonbike (16. März 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Irgendwie doch besser mit schwarzen Laufrädern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gab's das nicht auch mit richtigen reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (16. März 2017)

Schönes Plus Bike für die Kleinen auf Basis der VPACE MAX275 Kinderbikes


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Irgendwie doch besser mit schwarzen Laufrädern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du da jetrzt für Felgen drin? Halo erkenne ich, aber welches Modell ist das bzw. welche Innen-/Außenweite haben die?


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. März 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was hast du da jetrzt für Felgen drin? Halo erkenne ich, aber welches Modell ist das bzw. welche Innen-/Außenweite haben die?


Halo Vapour 50. Die haben innen 45.

http://www.halowheels.com/products/part/WHHAV59BK


----------



## cherokee190 (16. März 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Irgendwie doch besser mit schwarzen Laufrädern.



Schade, fand die goldenen Felgen gut


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. März 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Schade, fand die goldenen Felgen gut


Dito


----------



## mikeonbike (17. März 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Schönes Plus Bike für die Kleinen auf Basis der VPACE MAX275 Kinderbikes



babbyblau und weiß... das ist farblich einfach die wucht. weißer sattel und weiße bremsanlage... ein paar rotspritzer ok, aber die rote kurbel und der vorbau sind to much... und die alberne variostütze weg... dann klappts auch noch einigermassen mit dem gewicht..... 

 och, ich schweife ab... hatte da grad so'n bild im kopf...


----------



## LockeTirol (17. März 2017)

Was an einer Dropper Stütze albern ist weiß ich nicht. Ich finde das Gewicht mit unter 11kg eigentlich ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Rommos (17. März 2017)

...noch von gestern am frühen Abend....


----------



## shibby68 (17. März 2017)

Man @Rommos das Teil ist einfach erste Sahne und auch schön abgelichtet. Nutzt du den Gepäckträger oder aktuell mehr ein will- will?


----------



## LockeTirol (17. März 2017)

Schaut mal, habe gerade ein tolles Bike am Start. Der liebe Sören von VPACE hat mir den Musterrahmen geliehen um ihn mal in den Alpen zu testen. Was soll ich sagen, geiles Teil! 65° Lenkwinkel, Reach 430 bei Größe M, Gewicht 1200g. Das Bike wiegt komplett so wie auf dem Foto genau 11kg. Er selber hat den Rahmen im Large aufgebaut mit etwas leichteren Teilen und ist bei nur 10,5kg gelandet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (17. März 2017)

Der Rahmen erinnert stark an das Sonder Transmitter Carbon. Aber ich glaube der Lenkerwinkel ist anders.


----------



## LockeTirol (17. März 2017)

Es gibt da in der Tat Ähnlichkeiten, sie sind aber nicht gleich.


----------



## boblike (17. März 2017)

Kannst so mehr über den Rahmen sagen?


----------



## LockeTirol (17. März 2017)

Was meinst denn konkret? Grundsätzlich steht das ja oben. Die komplette Geo habe ich allerdings nicht vorliegen. Gabel ist übrigens eine 120er. Steckachse hinten Shimano E-Thru. Natürlich Boost. Der Rahmen ist für 27,5 Reifen von 2,5 (ala Minion DHF) bis 2,8 Zoll Schwalbe geeignet. Ich glaube die Maxxis in 2,8 sind ideal. Die sind ja etwas schmaler als Schwalbe.


----------



## Rommos (18. März 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Man @Rommos das Teil ist einfach erste Sahne und auch schön abgelichtet. Nutzt du den Gepäckträger oder aktuell mehr ein will- will?



Dankeschön - war tatsächlich auch schon mit einer Ortlieb Frontroller dran unterwegs...aber wird natürlich nicht immer so sein, ist schon auch so ein Haben-will-hipster-style-was-weiß-ich-Ding 






....aber ich will ja noch was mit Licht machen, das soll an den Träger dran.

Schönes WE


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....aber ich will ja noch was mit Licht machen, das soll an den Träger dran.


Leg schon mal etwas Geld auf die Seite. An das Rad passt nur ein Edelux


----------



## murmel04 (20. März 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Schon gesehen? Highroller kommt jetzt auch in 3"
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/maxxis-minion-and-highroller-plus-tires-weights-and-measurements




Weiß jemand ob und vor allem
wann die denn zu kaufen sind

- auf der Suche nach dem passenden Reifen


----------



## Nanatzaya (20. März 2017)

Das VPACE ist leider geil.
Wann wird's das denn zu kaufen geben?
Hoffentlich auch in Farbe.


----------



## randy randy (20. März 2017)

Stangenware bis auf Laufräder und Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (20. März 2017)

Aktueller Stand:






Änderungen:

RS Reverb stealth 170mm
Syntace Vector 7075 12°
Reifen: VR Maxxis Minion DHF+ 2.8, HR Maxxis Rekon+ 2.8
RS Yari RC von 140mm auf 170mm getravelt
Magura MT7 VR 203mm/HR 180mm
Aufkleber von den Felgen geknibbelt


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. März 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur noch die Maxxis-Schriftzüge schwärzen -> DANN


----------



## Nanatzaya (20. März 2017)

Was haben immer alle gegen die Maxxis-Schriftzüge?
Passen doch in dem Fall sogar zum Gelb an den Bremsen.


----------



## kreisel (20. März 2017)

Durch die blauen Race Face Pedale ist das eh die Villa Kunterbunt...
Aber die Performance passt


----------



## ullimuc (28. März 2017)

Abendstimmung an der Isar ... kleine Runde mit dem "Panzerchen" aus Marin County 






Grüße
Ulli


----------



## spokes666 (29. März 2017)

Mondraker Vantage RR+ noch fast Serie (nur auf Tubeless umgebaut). KeFü liegt schon daheim, aber noch nicht montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## What (29. März 2017)

Noch ein Mondraker 

Sonne tanken am freien Tag 






Grüße


----------



## Nanatzaya (29. März 2017)

Immer dieser Müll im Wald... 

Ist schon 'n cooles Bike, das Vantage.
Was'n das eigentlich für n Vorbau? Chromag?


----------



## What (29. März 2017)

Huhu nanatzaya

die Tempopackung hab ich ordentlich aufgehoben Der Vorbau ist noch der Standart Vorbau , nennt sich Onoff Stoic FG 30mm . Der wird aber demnächst gegen einen von Chromag getauscht .

Grüße


----------



## Nanatzaya (29. März 2017)

Das mit dem Müll war um Gottes Willen keine Kritik an dir oder so.
Bin davon ausgegangen, dass der nicht von dir war. 

Ich find den OnOff eigentlich ziemlich cool.
Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem schlichten Vorbau mit geteilter Klemmung.
Die Auswahl ist, gerade für 35 mm Lenker, leider sehr gering. 

Der Lenker passt übrigens exzellent zum Rad. Schaut gut aus!


----------



## DerHackbart (29. März 2017)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> :
> Ich find den OnOff eigentlich ziemlich cool.
> Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem schlichten Vorbau mit geteilter Klemmung.
> Die Auswahl ist, gerade für 35 mm Lenker, leider sehr gering.



Vorschlag:

Acros Gothic



Frage:

Merkst du eigentlich nen Unterschied zwischen 31,8 und 35 mm Lenker?
Kann mir das irgendwie nicht so wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Nanatzaya (29. März 2017)

Die Klemmung beim Acros ist leider nicht geteilt. Ist ein Teil mit großem Loch.
Ich dachte eher an sowas wie den Renthal Apex ohne das Gold.

Ich bin ja direkt von 31.8 Alu auf 35 Carbon gewechselt.
Und das ist insgesamt ein deutlicher Unterschied. Positiv natürlich.
Wobei ich nicht sagen kann, ob's am Carbon oder an 35 mm liegt.

Ich denke der Wechsel auf 35 mm lohnt sich nur, wenn Vorbau und Lenker getauscht werden sollen (z. B. kürzerer Vorbau und breiterer Lenker).

Fakt ist: Der Lenker flext vertikal deutlich aber kaum horizontal.


----------



## DerHackbart (29. März 2017)

Ich habe im Moment nämlich ein Auge auf ein gebrauchtes (aber wohl ungefahrenes) Lenker/ Vorbau Set geworfen (beides Alu). Soll über 100 Euro kosten. 

Bin mir sehr unschlüssig, ob die Investition lohnt. Lenker wäre 30mm breiter und Vorbau 10mm kürzer.

Optisch gefällts mir persönlich extrem gut. [emoji41]







Ist eine Kombi aus Acros Bizarre Lenker und Gothic Vorbau. Farblich sicher nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Nanatzaya (29. März 2017)

Wenn du den breiteren Lenker und den kürzeren Vorbau willst, dann schlag zu.
Sieht auf jeden Fall peppig aus.


----------



## DerHackbart (29. März 2017)

Naja mal schauen... Los wird es der Verkäufer scheinbar nicht, vielleicht lässt sich der Preis noch drücken. Dann könnte ich schwach werden.


----------



## What (29. März 2017)

Geile Combi DerHackbart , ich mag so buntes Zeig am Bike

Grüße 


p.s. Demnächst kommen bei mir noch die Decals von den Laufrädern und mal schauen was ich mit der Gabel mache , das Orange stört mich dort schon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinki (30. März 2017)

Moin, ich bekomme in Kürz ein Trek Fuel Ex 8 27.5 Plus und wollte das dann sofort auf Tubeless umrüsten. Brauche ich dafür diese Rim Strips oder reicht Tape? Welche Breite vom Tape müsste ich da nehmen oder klebt man das dann in mehreren Lagen? Rim Strips habe ich für diese Felgenbreite leider auch nicht gefunden.

Folgende Felge ist es https://sun-ringle.com/mtb/rims/duroc-4050/
36er IW und TLR

Folgender Reifen vorerst https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...radschlauch/bontrager-chupacabra-tlr/p/12343/
27.5x2.8 TLR

@ilfer, schönes Bike verkaufst du da! Sehe zufällig, dass es sich um 27.5x2.8 Tubeless handelt, wie hast du das gelöst?

Viele Grüße
Reinki


----------



## ONE78 (30. März 2017)

ich hab bei meiner felge mit 45mm IW nur 2 lagen tape (25mm) in der mitte über den löchern. funktioniert super.


----------



## ilfer (30. März 2017)

Reinki schrieb:


> @ilfer, schönes Bike verkaufst du da! Sehe zufällig, dass es sich um 27.5x2.8 Tubeless handelt, wie hast du das gelöst?


Danke  LOS, KAUF'S! ;-)

Als Felgenband habe ich Tesa 4289 Strapping Tape verwendet. Erst in 19 mm einmal rundum über die Speichenlöcher, dann nochmal mit 40 mm über die gesamte Breite. Das Ventilloch habe ich mit dem Lötkolben gestochen und schwarze Schwalbe Tubeless Ventile verbaut. Dann die Rocket Rons drauf gepackt.
Blöderweise habe ich keinen gescheiten Kompressor, bin also zur Tanke gefahren. Musste die Ventileinsätze rausbauen und wegen den breiten Felgen ordentlich rumfummeln bis der Reifen die Luft annahm. Irgendwann hat's dann ein paar Mal ordentlich geknallt. Ventileinsätze rein und nochmal voll gemacht. Zuhause hab ich dann beide Räder mit 3 Bar befüllt und lass die mal über Nacht so stehen. Hat aber nichts gezischt oder Ähnliches! Durch die ganze Aktion und den Tausch von WTB Trailblazern mit Schläuchen hab ich jedes Laufrad um 500 Gramm abgespeckt!!
Die 2,8er Rocket Ron bauen übrigens recht breit, ca. 6,8 cm auf 40 mm Felgen!


----------



## gruenspecht (30. März 2017)

Reinki schrieb:


> Moin, ich bekomme in Kürz ein Trek Fuel Ex 8 27.5 Plus und wollte das dann sofort auf Tubeless umrüsten. Brauche ich dafür diese Rim Strips oder reicht Tape? Welche Breite vom Tape müsste ich da nehmen oder klebt man das dann in mehreren Lagen? Rim Strips habe ich für diese Felgenbreite leider auch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Folgende Felge ist es https://sun-ringle.com/mtb/rims/duroc-4050/
> 36er IW und TLR
> ...




Hatte auch das gleiche Bike, da war original schon Tape in der Felge verklebt. Schlauch raus, Ventil rein,  Milch und fertig.


----------



## Reinki (30. März 2017)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Hatte auch das gleiche Bike, da war original schon Tape in der Felge verklebt. Schlauch raus, Ventil rein,  Milch und fertig.



Coole Sache, das klingt ja mal richtig sinnvoll vom Hersteller! Dann hab ich es ja echt einfach


----------



## Fabeymer (1. April 2017)

Das Grün der ersten Krampe ist einfach so geil! Ach, und Lila auch! Und Rot! Und Silber!


----------



## Rommos (2. April 2017)

...heute war mal Waschtag angesagt


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. April 2017)

Bei mir war Heute Fahrtag angesagt


----------



## shibby68 (2. April 2017)

@Rommos die Sammlung ist so genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. April 2017)

Es fährt jetzt zumindest schon mal und die Fotos sind dieses mal auch halbwegs was geworden.









War ein ganzes Stück Arbeit mit reichlich Pleiten und Pannen. Ich glaube, inzwischen ist es fast ein Jahr her, dass ich den Rahmen von @oli_muenchen übernommen habe. Die Schaltung erfordert etwas Umgewöhnung (und im Moment auch noch Übung), aber ich denke wir werden Freunde. Ich konnte heute nur eine kleine Runde auf fortgeschrittenem Eisdielen-Niveau drehen, aber B+ und meine Interpretation des Ganzen lassen auf viel Spaß im Wald hoffen.


----------



## Rommos (3. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es fährt jetzt zumindest schon mal und die Fotos sind dieses mal auch halbwegs was geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erzähl doch mal a bisserl mehr darüber - gefällt mir sehr, viele schöne Komponenten


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. April 2017)

Wäre ein Rohloff-Kettenspanner nicht gegangen?


----------



## ONE78 (3. April 2017)

Schönes Ding!
Super Bremse!
Welcher FlaHa is'n das?


----------



## BigJohn (3. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Erzähl doch mal a bisserl mehr darüber - gefällt mir sehr, viele schöne Komponenten


Tja wo fange ich da an? Da ich das Rad theoretisch schon fast ein Jahr habe, könnte ich hier vermutlich Seiten füllen. Darum habe ich mich auch kurz gefasst.

Angefangen hat das Projekt, als ich letztes Jahr irgendwann um diese Zeit aus Versehen eine silberne Rohloff gekauft habe. War eines von diesen "dafür bekomme ich die eh nie"-Geboten... habe ich aber doch.
Ich kann noch nicht mal sagen, ob ich seinerzeit schon konkrete Pläne für was plussiges hatte. Die Rohloff passte aber rein zufällig gut zu meiner Maverick Nabe gepasst. Die Maverick SC32 habe ich irgendwann mal aus den USA importiert und seitdem mangels Ideen im Keller eingelagert. 
Dann kam noch dieser türkis-blaue Rahmen um die Ecke, der mir konzeptionell, optisch und geometrisch sehr zusagte. Damit musste ich mir das Projekt dann hochoffiziell eingestehen.

Ursprünglich war das ganze als Low Budget Projekt (= ohne Neuinvestition) mit intensiver Resteverwertung geplant, aber dann habe ich die Rotor Kurbel von nem anderen Rad stibitzt und die Cleg2 Bremse dazugekauft. Quasi als Ansammlung exotischer Teile. 
Verhältnismäßig günstig ist Rad dennoch geblieben, denn bis auf Felgen, Speichen, Sattelstütze (die neue Tmars, auf ebay auch unter Redneck Sports) und Kleinkram ist nichts neu. Die einzige echte Neuinvestition ist die Bremse, den Rest konnte ich durch mein Cannondale und überschüssige Teile gegenfinanzieren.
Der Sattel ist ein San Marco Aspide, der bei mir zur Grundausstattung gehört. Hier das Modell Carbon FX, das ich mit Alcantara bezogen habe. Aus der Nähe sieht man das auch, aber bevor ich alles (mit mehr Geduld) neu mache, soll sich das Material erst mal bewähren.

Der Rest ist dann eigentlich nix aufregendes mehr. Alter Syntace Vorbau, On One Lenker, ebenfalls Standardausstattung. Die Pog-Felgen sind in meinen Augen schwer zu toppen. Das Felgenbett ist super und mit ein wenig Sorgfalt am gesteckten Stoß auch gut dicht zu bekommen. Die Reifen bekommt man bei Bedarf auch einhändig mit der Standpumpe in ihren Sitz.

Die Pedale Modell "Pizzateller" bleiben übrigens nicht. Das war ein Versuchsbalon für den Winter und bis dahin werden die wieder in die Kiste wandern.

Das Rad fährt sich wie gesagt echt spaßig und giert nach Kurven. Zumindest bekomme ich auch dem Rad Lust auf Anliegerkurven. Flott ist es auch, obwohl es recht moppelig geworden ist. 

Falls ich was vergessen habe, wisst ihr ja wo ihr mich findet 



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wäre ein Rohloff-Kettenspanner nicht gegangen?


Welchen Mehrwert bringt der? Ich hätte theoretisch ein komplettes Rohloff DH-Set mit Shorty und Führung vorne/hinten. Wenn die Alu-Röllchen so lange halten, wie ich befürchte, bekommt der Shorty seine Chance noch früh genug.



ONE78 schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> Super Bremse!
> Welcher FlaHa is'n das?


Der FlaHa ist ein Holdsworth für 8€ oder so. Wird mittlerweile mit Planet X-Logo vertrieben.
Die Bremse ist leider nicht mehr die selbe, seit ich die Leitungen gewechselt habe. Obwohl die Anleitung ziemlich exakt formuliert ist, bekomme ich den Druckpunkt nicht mehr ordentlich hin. Aktuell bremst es sich akzeptabel, darum belasse ich es fürs erste dabei.


----------



## Rommos (3. April 2017)

Die Maverick macht mich schwer an - aber ich hab ja genug Plus-bikes 
Wenn was mit Plus, dann ein Lastenrad  da brauch ich vorne aber eine andere Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Die Maverick macht mich schwer an - aber ich hab ja genug Plus-bikes
> Wenn was mit Plus, dann ein Lastenrad  da brauch ich vorne aber eine andere Gabel


Naja, das Risiko "der Versuchung doch zu erliegen" ist ja in Anbetracht der Verfügbarkeit und den meist lächerlichen Preisen überschaubar. Ich dachte, dass die Preise mit dem Aufkommen von vollwertigen Fatbike-Federgabeln verfallen, aber das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall. 
Ich möchte ja eigentlich noch ne DUC32 und könnte mich manchmal für meine damalige Knausrigkeit in den Hintern beißen.


----------



## Rommos (4. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, das Risiko "der Versuchung doch zu erliegen" ist ja in Anbetracht der Verfügbarkeit und den meist lächerlichen Preisen überschaubar. Ich dachte, dass die Preise mit dem Aufkommen von vollwertigen Fatbike-Federgabeln verfallen, aber das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall.
> Ich möchte ja eigentlich noch ne DUC32 und könnte mich manchmal für meine damalige Knausrigkeit in den Hintern beißen.



Als ich die Maverick das erste Mal an seinem Plusbike entdeckte, hab ich natürlich gleich gesucht.
Dachte ich spinne angesichts der aufgerufenen Preise


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. April 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Welcher FlaHa is'n das?



gerade im Angebot:
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOCDGTA/cannondale-gt-40-alloy-bottle-cage


----------



## BigJohn (4. April 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> gerade im Angebot:
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOCDGTA/cannondale-gt-40-alloy-bottle-cage


Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei. Der Halter ist aus Stahl:
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXSTS/planet-x-stainless-steel-bottle-cage


----------



## Maitre-B (7. April 2017)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem nicht Boost B+ LRS mit min. 35mm Innenweite, hat da einer einen preisgünstigen Tipp für mich?


----------



## downi (7. April 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem nicht Boost B+ LRS mit min. 35mm Innenweite, hat da einer einen preisgünstigen Tipp für mich?


Rcz nach Miche suchen oder bikemarkt z.B. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...m-race-27-5-plus-laufrader-45mm-15x100-10x135

Ok rcz hat sich erledigt, da gabs einen LRS für 169 Euro, der ist wech


----------



## Maitre-B (10. April 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Rcz nach Miche suchen oder bikemarkt z.B. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...m-race-27-5-plus-laufrader-45mm-15x100-10x135
> 
> Ok rcz hat sich erledigt, da gabs einen LRS für 169 Euro, der ist wech



Danke, der im Bikemarkt war mir entgangen, ist jetzt aber auf dem Weg zu mir, zumal er auch von den Achsen her genau passt.  ;-)

Um dem Galeriegedanken gerecht zu werden gibt's dann demnächst auch noch Bilder.


----------



## elebenty (12. April 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Danke, der im Bikemarkt war mir entgangen, ist jetzt aber auf dem Weg zu mir, zumal er auch von den Achsen her genau passt.  ;-)
> 
> Um dem Galeriegedanken gerecht zu werden gibt's dann demnächst auch noch Bilder.


 
Ja mach das mal, bzw. schreib mal hier rein welcher das ist. Ich brauche auch so einen fürs Eccentric Djambo. Vorne 15x110 und hinten 142x12. Ein 100/142er LRS ließe sich ja adaptieren, aber da gibt es nicht so viel mit >= 35mm Innenbreite.

Ich beobachte zwar den Bikemarkt aber man kann ja nicht nur vorm Rechner sitzen.

Oder kann mir jemand einen preiswerten Laufradsatz beim Namen nennen?


----------



## Maitre-B (13. April 2017)

elebenty schrieb:


> Ja mach das mal, bzw. schreib mal hier rein welcher das ist. Ich brauche auch so einen fürs Eccentric Djambo. Vorne 15x110 und hinten 142x12. Ein 100/142er LRS ließe sich ja adaptieren, aber da gibt es nicht so viel mit >= 35mm Innenbreite.



Annonciert war er als

*Novatec Sapim Race 27,5+ PLUS Laufräder 50mm 9x100 15x100 15x110 10x135*
27,5+ PLUS Laufräder mit 710g leichten Chinafelgen mit 50mm breite 45mm Innenbreite. Leichte rote Chosen Naben (baugleich Sun Ringe Charger Pro) von Hand top eingespeicht mit Sapim Race Speichen und Alunippeln.

Die Felgen sind Tubeless fähig.

Mögliche Achsstandards: Vorne 9x100, 15x100(verbaut), 15x110 Boost (über Adapter)
Hinten 10x135, 12x142(eventuell passend von Sun Charger Pro Laufrädern)

Gem. Rückmeldung des Verkäufers hat er diesen selbst aufgebaut, das dürfte für dich also nur so mittelhilfreich sein.


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. April 2017)

Heut war ich mal wieder mit dem Fotorucksack unterwegs, bin zwar nicht weit gekommen, aber schön wars 









lg
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (15. April 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Heut war ich mal wieder mit dem Fotorucksack unterwegs, bin zwar nicht weit gekommen, aber schön wars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Orbea ist ein Traum


----------



## digi-foto.at (15. April 2017)

Danke sehr  freut mich wenn's nicht nur mir gefällt 

lg
Kurt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. April 2017)

mal ne Frage in die Runde bezüglich Luftdruck
bei meinem "Wohlfühl-Luftdruck"* in den 3.0 NN (Felge mit 40mm innen) sieht es bei steilen technischen Treppenabfahrten so aus




das hier ist die Treppe im Gesamten



meine nicht mehr ganz 0,1t lasten mehr oder weniger komplett auf dem VR

ausreichend ?
oder doch zu wenig?
Ich bin heute mit 1bar im VR gestartet aber das empfand ich schon im Uphill als zu viel und auf der ersten Abfahrt habe ich nach Gefühl etwas rausgelassen. Hier dürften noch so um die 0,7-0,8 Bar drinnen sein.


----------



## DerHackbart (16. April 2017)

Also ich fahre bei gleicher Felgenbreite und Reifen meist um 1 bar und bin ganz zufrieden. Gewicht fahrfertig über 90Kg.

Drücke deutlich unter 1 bar kann ich nicht fahren. Mir ist dann das Einlenkverhalten viel zu ungenau. Bezeichnet man wohl als Self-Steering. Auch der Rollwiederstand erhöht sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich.

Bei meiner letzen Tour hane ich mal probehalber 1,4 bar in den Reifen gegeben um den Rollwiederstand damit zu testen... Das fuhr sich wirklich nur auf hartem und glattem Untergrund akzeptabel. Trails gingen so natürlich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2017)

Leider muss man bei den div. Pumpen auch bedenken, dass die Manometer mehr schlecht als recht funktionieren.
Mittlerweile nutze ich für fast alle Bikes die Topeak JoeBlow Fat, glaube aber nicht, dass deren Manometer richtige Werte anzeigt.
Es zeigt (hoffentlich) immer gleich falsch an und ich habe einen Orientierungswert an dem ich anknüpfen kann. 
Ob das mit einem geeichten Manometer gemessen dann tatsächlich 1bar oder 1,23 oder doch nur 0,85bar wären, ist mir wurscht 



DerHackbart schrieb:


> Drücke deutlich unter 1 bar kann ich nicht fahren. Mir ist dann das Einlenkverhalten viel zu ungenau. Bezeichnet man wohl als Self-Steering.


das merke ich nur, wenn ich mal wieder ne Weile "normal" schmale Reifen (2.25-2.5) auf meinen anderen Bikes gefahren bin. 
Was ich insbesondere auf meiner Hausrunde (wo ich jede Kurve kenne und 1000x gefahren bin) merke ist, dass bei dem o.g. Wohlfühldruck in engen langsamen Kurven der Vorderreifen deutlich mehr Kraft zu einlenken braucht.
Bei zu viel Druck empfinde ich, dass der Reifen immer nur mit Kraft über kleine Wurzeln&Steine rollt


DerHackbart schrieb:


> Auch der Rollwiederstand erhöht sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich.


die Reifen am Fatty rollen nochmal schlechter und auch die 2,5" Kombi (DHF & Big Betty) am Enduro rollt auf harten & glatten Untergrund dagegen eher wie ein Sack Nüsse. Die 3.0 NN empfinde ich pers. nicht so weit weg von einem 2.35er Hans Dampf. 
Ist aber ohne konkrete Messung halt immer subjektiv.

Mir geht es mit dem Bild oben eher um die Meinungen ob das als ok angesehen wird oder vielleicht etwas mehr Druck rein sollte. Ob da jetzt 0,95 oder doch 0,899bar rein sollen, ist angesichts der Manometer Problematik eh


----------



## DerHackbart (17. April 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Mir geht es mit dem Bild oben eher um die Meinungen ob das als ok angesehen wird oder vielleicht etwas mehr Druck rein sollte. Ob da jetzt 0,95 oder doch 0,899bar rein sollen, ist angesichts der Manometer Problematik eh



Ich denke das ist schon okay.
Der Reifen hat ja viel Volumen und das kann man auch nutzen.

Musst halt schauen, ob der Druck auch reicht, wenn sich mal unerwartet ein Stein in den Weg legt. Nicht, dass es dann gleich zur Felge durchschlägt.


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Musst halt schauen, ob der Druck auch reicht, wenn sich mal unerwartet ein Stein in den Weg legt. Nicht, dass es dann gleich zur Felge durchschlägt.


Wenn man einfach über einen Stein drüber ballert, führt das bei diesem Druck mit absoluter Sicherheit zum Durchschlag. Auch das Volumen eines Vierzöllers reicht da meistens nicht mehr aus. 

Vorsicht geht über Plong


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn man einfach über einen Stein drüber ballert, führt das bei diesem Druck mit absoluter Sicherheit zum Durchschlag


aus der Erfahrung.... hinten durchaus, vorne (bisher) nicht  
Das Bild oben ist so ziemlich das Extrem, weil direkt auf der Kante und mit vollem Gewicht auf dem VR


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aus der Erfahrung.... hinten durchaus, vorne (bisher) nicht
> Das Bild oben ist so ziemlich das Extrem, weil direkt auf der Kante und mit vollem Gewicht auf dem VR


Kann sein, dass ich hier den Faktor Federgabel noch evaluieren muss. Das ist für mich noch Neuland. Am Fatbike machts jedenfalls zuverlässig plong.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (18. April 2017)

so einen idealen druck für alle situationen gibt es aus meiner sicht nicht, weder bei halbfett oder vollfett. wenn ich solche strecken fahre wo ich viel treppen oder wurzeln dabei habe, dann fahr ich vorsichtshalber etwas mehr druck, zur not passe ich auch während einer tour mal an. ich fahr auch öfters mit mehr druck los wenn ich zb viel asphalt oder glatte wald/feldwege in der anfahrt habe und lasse dann im gelände ein wenig wieder ab. wenn man die strecke kennt dann ist das nicht so kritisch und ne kleine pumpe passt meist sogar in die radhose und ist gleich griffbereit.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (18. April 2017)

Ne Suchanzeige habe ich schon erstellt, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja noch Tipps geben wonach ich suchen kann.

Gesucht wird ein 26+ Stahlrahmen. Mindestens 2.8" Feifenbreite sollten locker reingehen, lieber 3.0". Geo auch für nicht allzu überlange Starrgabeln tauglich. Stützenmaß 30.9 oder 31.6 wären super (absenkbare Stütze).

Ich weiß bisher von
Sobre Fiver (2.8")
Surly 1x1 (2.8")
Surly Troll (3.0")

27.5+ ist auch ne Option und das aktuelle Karate Monkey ein Traum (bis auf das Gelb), aber ich hätte gern erst mal was gebrauchtes, günstigeres.


----------



## Holland (19. April 2017)

Gibt es bei 26+ überhaupt Reifen?


----------



## null-2wo (19. April 2017)

war auch mein erster Gedanke. Guck vielleicht doch lieber nach B+. in zwei jahren ärgerste dich schwarz, weils keine guten reifen mehr gibt und du 'n halbes neues bike brauchst.


----------



## BigJohn (19. April 2017)

In B+ gibts zumindest schon mal günstige Reifen und Felgen für jeweils rund 30€ (siehe zB ridewill.it oder best-bike-parts.de). Da gäbe es auch ein paar gebrauchte 29er Rahmen, die das noch schlucken.
Gebrauchte Rahmen für 26+ sind leider eher rar.


----------



## Krondrim (19. April 2017)

Dann häng ich mein Plus auch mal hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (19. April 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> war auch mein erster Gedanke. Guck vielleicht doch lieber nach B+. in zwei jahren ärgerste dich schwarz, weils keine guten reifen mehr gibt und du 'n halbes neues bike brauchst.



Ist eh alles eher mittelfristig angelegt. Habe ja erst Ende März die Erkenntnis gefunden, dass ein MTB vielleicht doch mal was wäre (und das ausgerechnet in Hamburg/Harburg ).

Aus dem Monster/Cross/Anyroad-Bereich kommend, klebe ich wohl ziemlich am Raddurchmesser ~700mm (32-622, 57-584 und 75-559 dürften alle ungefähr den selben Durchmesser haben). 29er sehen für mich völlig ungampern aus - bei 27.5+ mit selbem Raddurchmesser stimmen die Proportionen zumindest eher für mich.

Ich muss mich da sowieso noch tiefer einlesen. 27.5+ währe wahrscheinlich wirklich ideal. Muss ich vielleicht doch noch n bissl aufs Karate Monkey sparen.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. April 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Gibt es bei 26+ überhaupt Reifen?



Von WTB gibt's den Ranger, von Surly den Knard und den Dirt Wizard. 
Von den dreien ist der Ranger der beste Deal, da günstiger, Tubeless ready und vor allem auch sicher verfügbar.


----------



## Maitre-B (19. April 2017)

Der Umbau ist vollzogen, das Primal ist jetzt ein ziemlicher Traktor optisch. Gefühlt haben die Reifen auf den 4,5 cm Innenweite das doppelte Volumen. Testfahrt steht noch aus.













Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedskater (19. April 2017)

Schaut gut aus.
Welche Felgen sind das?


----------



## Maitre-B (19. April 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus.
> Welche Felgen sind das?



27,5+ PLUS Laufräder mit 710g leichten Chinafelgen mit 50mm breite 45mm Innenbreite. Leichte rote Chosen Naben (baugleich Sun Ringe Charger Pro) von Hand top eingespeicht mit Sapim Race Speichen und Alunippeln. Vom Verkäufer aufgebaut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (19. April 2017)

Das sind POG Felgen und die sind nicht leicht 

Wie viel Platz bleibt an der Kettenstrebe? Sieht eng aus


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2017)

@tvärsÖverFälten

Das mit 26+ war auch mein Wunschtraum - wird wohl einer bleiben 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es kaum Rahnen gibt (das könnte man lösen indem man sich einen bauen liesse) gibt es einfach zuwenig Auswahl bei Reifen und Felgen. Das wird eine Einbahnstrasse, da kein Hersteller - zumindest noch nicht - den Mut hat was anderes anzufangen. Die laufen immer nur schön hintereinander her. Sprich, sie reagieren nur darauf, was die Konkurrenz macht, anstatt einfach mal zu agieren. Wenn Du also in absehbarer Zeit was haben willst und dann noch flexibel sein wilst, was Reifen und Felgen angeht, wirst Du wohl den sauren Apfel (650 B +) fahren müssen.

Obwohl...

... so sauer st der garnicht  - musst Du einfach mal probieren 

Ach so, hier noch ein Hersteller, der 26+ anbietet. Als Komplettrad in Stahl und in Alu:

Jamis Bikes aus den USA - Evan Cycles in England wäre in dem Fall Dein Ansprechpartner.


----------



## LockeTirol (19. April 2017)

Von Maxxis kommen doch jetzt auch 26 Plus, oder? Felgen gibt's von Alex und WTB.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2017)

Rocky Mountain hat sein Enduro ja auch auf 26Plus mit ausgelegt.

G.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (19. April 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @tvärsÖverFälten
> 
> Das mit 26+ war auch mein Wunschtraum - wird wohl einer bleiben
> 
> ...



Noch bin ich ja genügsam - das einzige was grad in Richtung MTB geht ist mein 97er Karakoram mit 17mm innenbreiten Felgen und 2.25" Reifen.

Das Dragonslayer sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus und Reynolds-Rohr ist es auch (mag ich besonders). Nur Federgabel mag ich eigentlich erst mal nicht - die sind mir zu kompliziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (19. April 2017)

Schwalbe Magic Mary demnächst in 27.5x2.8! Bin gespannt. Wollte eigentlich den HRII testen aber so wird's denk ich erstmal eher die MM.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04/19/transition-throttle-vanquish/#Transition_Vanquish_29
Und das ist auch neu.
Das Vanquish könnte mit Plus-Reifen auch funktionieren.
Der BB ist mit 55 mm jedenfalls sehr moderat.
Die Sitzstreben machen mir aber sorgen. Könnte knapp werden.


----------



## hw_doc (19. April 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ist eh alles eher mittelfristig angelegt. Habe ja erst Ende März die Erkenntnis gefunden, dass ein MTB vielleicht doch mal was wäre (und das ausgerechnet in Hamburg/Harburg ).
> 
> Aus dem Monster/Cross/Anyroad-Bereich kommend, klebe ich wohl ziemlich am Raddurchmesser ~700mm (32-622, 57-584 und 75-559 dürften alle ungefähr den selben Durchmesser haben). 29er sehen für mich völlig ungampern aus - bei 27.5+ mit selbem Raddurchmesser stimmen die Proportionen zumindest eher für mich.
> 
> Ich muss mich da sowieso noch tiefer einlesen. 27.5+ währe wahrscheinlich wirklich ideal. Muss ich vielleicht doch noch n bissl aufs Karate Monkey sparen.



Und es soll definitiv was ohne Dropbar werden?
Das Fargo geht ja spätestens 2017 als Allrounder durch, ansonsten auch das letztjährige Deadwood...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (19. April 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und es soll definitiv was ohne Dropbar werden?
> Das Fargo geht ja spätestens 2017 als Allrounder durch, ansonsten auch das letztjährige Deadwood...



Ja, rennbelenkertes habe ich jetzt zu genüge - Dropbars wie den Midge mag ich nicht. Baue ja grad spaßeshalber das 97er Karakoram auf etwas moderner um, sprich kürzerer Vorbau und 780mm breiter Lenker und 1x10 Antrieb. Das hat schon was und bringt Abwechslung in den Fuhrpark.


----------



## hw_doc (19. April 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ja, rennbelenkertes habe ich jetzt zu genüge - Dropbars wie den Midge mag ich nicht. Baue ja grad spaßeshalber das 97er Karakoram auf etwas moderner um, sprich kürzerer Vorbau und 780mm breiter Lenker und 1x10 Antrieb. Das hat schon was und bringt Abwechslung in den Fuhrpark.



Und andere bauen sich dafür Fatbikes mit Dropbar...  B)
Mit Midge und Konsorten kann ich auch nichts anfangen, aber irgenwann finden sich hoffentlich auch bezahlbare XXL-Dropbars...

Beim Umbau von 90er Jahre-MTBs hab ich große Vorbehalte - hatte mal ein Stevens, dass sich auch mit kurzem Vorbau katastrophal anfühlte. Nen Sunn machte sich insgesamt schon besser, hatte auch ne humanere Geometrie.  

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Hol Dir doch gleich ein Fatbike (ab 170 mm Hinterbau) und wirf an Felge und Reifen rein, was Du magst!


----------



## Rommos (20. April 2017)

SingleBe Camo Plus


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (20. April 2017)

Nee, Fatbikes haben mir zu viele Sonderteile (breite Naben, breite Kurbeln, etc.).

Der große Hebel am Karakoram ist schon speziell, aber hat was. Dass es kein Optimum ist, ist mir bewusst. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal einen längeren Vorbau probieren (100mm statt 70mm).

SingleBe soll mir erst mal nen schnellen Randonneur für Brevets bauen - da weiß ich schon recht sicher, was ich brauche.


----------



## schaeufele (20. April 2017)

Hallo,
ich suche ein 27,5+ Fully als AM.
Seit ich das Big Honzo fahre bin ich von 27,5+ endgültig überzeugt: 

Die Geo des Kona ist für mich ebenfalls super. Klettert wie kein anderes zuvor und fährt auf den Trails hier am Albtrauf äußerst agil.
Die Komponenten werden jetzt nach und nach ausgetauscht - Yari bleibt, Bremsen, Eagle und neue Laufräder liegen parat 

Für längere Tagestouren hätte ich aber doch gerne zusätzlich ein Fully.
Welche bikes in der Geo fallen euch ein?
Alu bevorzugt 

Ich fand bisher nur das Scott Spark 720 plus welches in irgendeinem Test auch gut abgeschnitten hat.
Das Banshee Phantom (Rahmen) wird sehr nahe zum Transition Smuggler beschrieben, welches ich als 29er besitze
und überhaupt nicht klarkomme (steht im Bikemarkt).  
Was Kona für 2018 als + Fully rausbringt erfahren wir erst im Sommer.
Danke + Gruß, Rainer


----------



## hw_doc (20. April 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Nee, Fatbikes haben mir zu viele Sonderteile (breite Naben, breite Kurbeln, etc.).
> ...



Das schränkt Dein eigentliches Gesuch aber auch massiv ein - Boost ist ja demnach genauso wenig willkommen, da es "Sonderteile" benötigt. 
Mehr als die genannten sind es aber auch nicht...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (20. April 2017)

Mit 142mm oder 148mm werde ich bei den Naben wohl leben müssen. Das geht dann aber wohl immer noch mit 73er BSA-Lager bei der Kurbel, oder?

Wie gesagt, komme ich aus dem Cross- und Rennradbereich. Bin Kurbeln mit nicht mal 150mm Q-Faktor gewohnt. Selbst die 175mm von der MTB-Kurbel, die hier liegt werden schon ne Umgewöhnung werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. April 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Nee, Fatbikes haben mir zu viele Sonderteile (breite Naben, breite Kurbeln, etc.).


Deshalb habe ich mir einen Rahmen brutzeln lassen, wo 73 mm BSA Kurbeln, 135mm Achsen und 4Zöller (nur mit Rohloff) reinpassen.
Den könnte ich auch mit 27,5x3" und Kettenschaltung aufbauen.


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> SingleBe Camo Plus


Also die ganzen Camo-Lackierungen, dazu noch in den sonderbaren Farbkombinationen finde ich wirlich grausig. Da scheint sich ja zu einer Art Markenzeichen zu etablieren


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. April 2017)

Als ich "angefangen" habe mit 26+, gab es nur ganz neu den Dirt Wizard von Surly. Inzwischen gibt es da auch noch den Knard, wie gesagt nun auch WTB und auch Vee Tire hat 26+ Reifen. Maxxis kommt usw.

Die verfügbaren Felgen sind in der Tat derzeit überschaubar, aber im Zweifel würde ich bedenkenlos Trial-Felgen oder Einrad-Felgen nehmen, da gibt es jeweils genügend Auswahl.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist insgesamt die Auswahl bei 27,5+ höher, aber man kommt auch mit 26+ gut zurecht  .

Edit:
Mein Rad in diesem Post ist ein Surly Troll mit 26+ (Felgen Syntace W40, vorne Surly Knard in 26x3,00 und hinten WTB Ranger in 26x3,00)


----------



## Maitre-B (20. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sind POG Felgen und die sind nicht leicht
> 
> Wie viel Platz bleibt an der Kettenstrebe? Sieht eng aus



Das war der Anzeigentext des Verkäufers und der Preis war mehr als fair, zumal das Primal mein Spassbike ist. 

Ich habe an den Sattelstreben noch 8mm, an den Kettenstreben noch 5mm.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Das war der Anzeigentext des Verkäufers und der Preis war mehr als fair, zumal das Primal mein Spassbike ist.
> 
> Ich habe an den Sattelstreben noch 8mm, an den Kettenstreben noch 5mm.
> 
> ...


War auch nicht abwertend gemeint. Ich habe die Felgen selbst und finde sie gerade für den Preis genial.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (20. April 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Als ich "angefangen" habe mit 26+, gab es nur ganz neu den Dirt Wizard von Surly. Inzwischen gibt es da auch noch den Knard, wie gesagt nun auch WTB und auch Vee Tire hat 26+ Reifen. Maxxis kommt usw.
> 
> Die verfügbaren Felgen sind in der Tat derzeit überschaubar, aber im Zweifel würde ich bedenkenlos Trial-Felgen oder Einrad-Felgen nehmen, da gibt es jeweils genügend Auswahl.
> 
> ...



Hallo, wie fährt sich denn das Troll so? Dachte immer das wäre ein Reisetrekker? An sich gefällt mir das ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. April 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Hallo, wie fährt sich denn das Troll so? Dachte immer das wäre ein Reisetrekker? An sich gefällt mir das ganz gut.



Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, wie man ihn sich aufbaut. Sehr vielseitig ist er ja  ("er" wg. _der_ Troll  ).

Die neuen Modelle (ab 2017) haben keine Federgabel-Geometrie mehr, was zur Folge hat, dass das Steuerrohr länger und dafür die Gabelholme kürzer sind. Sieht dann wieder eher nach Reisetrekker aus.
Bei meinem Modell (2015) war es so, dass Rahmengrößen ab 20" ein fast waagerechtes Oberrohr hatten, sieht ebenfalls eher Hausbacken aus.
Ich habe einen 18"-Zoll-Rahmen mit abfallendem Oberrohr, was mir besser gefällt.

Zum Thema, wie er sich fährt will ich mal einen Werbeslogan verfremden:
"Und wenn du ein Bike gemacht hättest - wie hättest du das gemacht?"
*Genau so  .*


----------



## Rommos (20. April 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, wie man ihn sich aufbaut. Sehr vielseitig ist er ja  ("er" wg. _der_ Troll  ).
> 
> Die neuen Modelle (ab 2017) haben keine Federgabel-Geometrie mehr, was zur Folge hat, dass das Steuerrohr länger und dafür die Gabelholme kürzer sind. Sieht dann wieder eher nach Reisetrekker aus.
> Bei meinem Modell (2015) war es so, dass Rahmengrößen ab 20" ein fast waagerechtes Oberrohr hatten, sieht ebenfalls eher Hausbacken aus.
> ...



Der 2017er wird ja mit 26+ beworben, hat sich da in Sachen Reifenfreiheit wirklich was geändert zu den älteren Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Der 2017er wird ja mit 26+ beworben, hat sich da in Sachen Reifenfreiheit wirklich was geändert zu den älteren Rahmen?



Weiß nicht, könnte aber sein.
Meiner geht lt. Herstellerangabe bis 2,75" (Dirt Wizard), vorne habe ich aber 3 Zoll, da ist das kein Problem, ginge sogar noch etwas mehr .

Hinten ist dank horizontalem Ausfallende (ganz zurückgezogen) und 1-fach-Schaltung 3 Zoll ebenfalls in Ordnung, aber knapper. Noch mehr ginge nicht.

Zum neuen Modell weiß ich dazu nix  .


----------



## Maitre-B (21. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> War auch nicht abwertend gemeint. Ich habe die Felgen selbst und finde sie gerade für den Preis genial.



So habe ich es auch nicht aufgefasst. 
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Wald, das Fahrgefühl über Wurzeln etc. ist ja schon sehr geil, werde aber noch ein bisschen mit dem Luftdruck experimentieren.

Andere Frage: wie macht ihr das mit dem Tubelessband? Gibt es da extra breites (das ich bei den einschlägigen Versendern bisher nicht gefunden habe) oder klebt ihr das nebeneinander?













Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Andere Frage: wie macht ihr das mit dem Tubelessband? Gibt es da extra breites (das ich bei den einschlägigen Versendern bisher nicht gefunden habe) oder klebt ihr das nebeneinander?



Schau mal hier: https://www.hibike.de/wtb-tcs-felgenband-lange-11m-breite-pfe34a56e1cbff0c23ac651214148ace6

Nicht davon irritieren lassen, dass das Band breiter ist als die Innenweite der Felge, auf die es abgestimmt ist. Das rührt daher, dass auch die Innenwände der Felge mit abgeklebt werden und nicht nur der Bereich, in dem sich sich die Speichenlöcher befinden. 
Funktioniert problemlos, getestet auf Scraper i45, KOM i29 und erst vorgestern auf der KOM i23.


----------



## Maitre-B (21. April 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: https://www.hibike.de/wtb-tcs-felgenband-lange-11m-breite-pfe34a56e1cbff0c23ac651214148ace6


Danke dir! Schön, dass ich ausgerechnet auf hibike nicht gekommen bin, obwohl die quasi um die Ecke sind...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (21. April 2017)

Gibt es da nicht auch etwas von Tesa, was nur halb so viel kostet wie Tubeless-Felgenband?


----------



## null-2wo (21. April 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht auch etwas von Tesa, was nur halb so viel kostet wie Tubeless-Felgenband?


4288 oder 4289


----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2017)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2017)

Oder Siloband. Kost noch weniger und ist recht einfach zu verarbeiten. Und die Funktion mit der POG Felge ist erwiesen. Was hast du genommen @FlowinFlo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (21. April 2017)

Für die POG habe ich das 50er Tesa genommen, da es durch die Vetiefung genau passt und somit weniger Gefummel ist 
als das Siloband im Anschluss zu kürzen.


----------



## Adam1987 (21. April 2017)

Ragley Piglet 650b+

Vorne: Specialized Purgatory Grid 3.0
Hinten: Specialized Slaughter Grid 2.8
Gabel: Manitou Magnum Pro mit IRT @ 120mm


----------



## downi (21. April 2017)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Ragley Piglet 650b+
> 
> Vorne: Specialized Purgatory Grid 3.0
> Hinten: Specialized Slaughter Grid 2.8
> Gabel: Manitou Magnum Pro mit IRT @ 120mm


Schönes Teil. Kannst du was zur Gabel sagen, ich finde da widersprüchliche Angaben. Einbaubreite Naben 100 oder 110mm? 27.5 oder 29er?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Einbaubreite Naben 100 oder 110mm?


die Magnum hat 110mm = Boost


----------



## downi (21. April 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Magnum hat 110mm = Boost


Ok, schade
Hier steht Achsbreite 100mm
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Manitou/Magnum-Pro-29-Federgabel-p44082/


----------



## Maitre-B (21. April 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...zuuufällig habe ich da was im  Bikemarkt



Sorry, 40 ist mir zu schmal, aber Danke!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Ok, schade
> Hier steht Achsbreite 100mm
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Manitou/Magnum-Pro-29-Federgabel-p44082/


das hatten sie letztes Jahr auch bei der 27,5+ stehen.....
erst auf meine Nachfrage was jetzt richtig ist, haben sie bemerkt, dass sie da was falsches stehen haben


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. April 2017)

Vor fünf Minuten im Paket und nun schon montiert. Rocket Ron 2.6 Snakeskin auf ner 35mm Felge.

Breite Karkasse: 61mm
Breite Noppen: 62mm 
Höhe (mit Felge): 78mm
Gewicht: 730g

Zum Vergleich bringt es der 2.8er auf ner 40mm Felge auf 70mm.

Ich hatte am Rad meiner Frau ja schon mit dem Trailblazer 2.8 getestet. Der hat mir aber weder vom Fahrverhalten, Gewicht noch von den Maßen her gefallen. Der Rocket Ron hat eine schöne Kontur und hat, zumindest frisch montiert, etwas weniger Breite als erwartet. Sollte er sich nicht mehr weiten kommt er nach hinten und für vorne kommt dann noch nen zweiter 2.6er oder gar 2.8er.

Zum Vergleich hab ich mal nen Foto vom XKing auf gleicher Felge gemacht. Der hat eine ähnliche Kontur wie der TB 2.8. Und das fährt sich vor allem am der Front unschön.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rommos (25. April 2017)

Sklar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. April 2017)

Das hab ich meiner Freundin schon zum "Mund wässerig machen" unter die Nase gehalten. Als bekennende Tandem-Loverin fand sie's phantastisch! Leider haben Frauen, was Fahrräder angeht, so einen seltsamen Hang zur Vernunft. "Geniales Teil, aber das Tandem in der Garage ist doch auch geil und wird eh zu selten gefahren".

Was für'n bescheuertes Argument


----------



## jusio (25. April 2017)

exto schrieb:


> Leider haben Frauen, was Fahrräder angeht, so einen seltsamen Hang zur Vernunft.


nicht alle


----------



## Martina H. (25. April 2017)

exto schrieb:


> Leider haben Frauen, was Fahrräder angeht, so einen seltsamen Hang zur Vernunft.




Ganz dünnes Eis


----------



## murmel04 (25. April 2017)

Leider haben Frauen, was Fahrräder angeht, so einen seltsamen Hang zur Vernunft. 


Dem muss ich widersprechen


----------



## Rommos (25. April 2017)

exto schrieb:


> Das hab ich meiner Freundin schon zum "Mund wässerig machen" unter die Nase gehalten. Als bekennende Tandem-Loverin fand sie's phantastisch! Leider haben Frauen, was Fahrräder angeht, so einen seltsamen Hang zur Vernunft. "Geniales Teil, aber das Tandem in der Garage ist doch auch geil und wird eh zu selten gefahren".
> 
> Was für'n bescheuertes Argument



Meine potentielle Stokerin spricht da halt nicht so drauf an, obwohl ich damals die Runde auf der Seawall um den Stanley Park super fand 
Und ich würde ihr gerne auch noch ein oder zwei Räder bauen - aber jedesmal wenn ein neues für sie fertig war, musste sofort ein anderes abgestoßen werden  Kenn das mit der Vernunft...


----------



## mauricer (26. April 2017)

Moin,

vorab, bin neu in dieser Sektion und sonst eigentlich bei den Klassikern unterwegs. Der Zufall wollte es aber so, dass ich über Ostern im Harz war und mir für eine kleine Tour vor Ort ein Rad geliehen habe. Nix dolles, Haibike (glaub so um die 1000 Euro war das Modell), aber eben bewusst ein 650B+ Hardtail gewählt, da ich noch nie dieses neue und breite Format gefahren bin. Danach 3 Std. über Waldautobahn und Singletrails gefahren und ganz entzückt gewesen. Ich hab die Federgabel irgendwann gar nicht mehr aufgemacht, da ich das Gefühl hatte, die Reifen haben mich in jeder Situation so ausreichend gefedert, dass ich auch bergab auf steinigem oder wurzeligem Geläuf (natürlich nur bis zu einem bestimmten Grad) laufen lassen konnte. Kurzum es hat mega Spass gebracht und ich werde es sicher nochmal ausprobieren.

Trotzdem eine Frage vorab: wer fährt denn hier z.B. ganz starre 650B+, bestenfalls sogar Stahl (ich liebe Stahl!) und nicht als Spazierbike sondern bewusst auch auf Touren oder Trails. Geht die Empfehlung eher in Richtung "Federung vorne muss schon sein" oder wie seht ihr das?

Ich war einfach erstaunt, da ich sonst nur starre Bikes aus den 90ern fahre und gerne auf eine Federgabel verzichte (auch weil ich nicht die Oberdownhillsau bin), wie super sich das Rad handeln liess und für mich ausreichend Federung aufbringen konnte.

Freue mich mal, ein paar Einschätzungen dazu zu hören.

Viele Grüße

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. April 2017)

Geht mir quasi genauso - suche deshalb auch ein "starres" +Rad


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. April 2017)

Ich fahre bewusst vollkommen starr, allerdings 26+  .
Aus mehreren Gründen.

Zum einen vollkommen unromantisch, u. a. da ich auch Winterfahrer bin: der Wartungs- u. Pflegeaufwand. Wenn ich sowohl im "echten Leben" als auch hier im Forum andere Biker höre, kommt sehr schnell das Gespräch auf Dämpfer und Federgabel. Da wird fachgesimpelt aber es werden auch Probleme gewälzt, die ich so nicht habe und nicht kenne. Ich nenne das immer schulterzuckend "Luxusprobleme".

Ein anderer Grund ist "meine Gegend", die eigentlich keine Federgabel erfordert. Das hiesige Terrain ist schlicht zu einfach um eine Federung zu benötigen. Ich kann das alles fahren, fahre auch alle vorhandenen Trails...hier zu Hause nicht einmal langsamer, als die gefederte Fraktion.
Heißt, mir genügt ein starres Plusbike zu 95% vollkommen. Die verbleibenden 5% im Jahr, in denen ich z. B. in die "echten Berge" fahre, muss ich halt ggf. Abstriche machen.

Zum Dritten ist es die eher ideelle Philosophie "simplify your Bike". Ich empfinde das Fahren als ein pures und reines Erlebnis, was mir sonst kein anderes Bike bietet  .

Andererseits muss ich einräumen, dass ich z. B. kürzlich auf einem Forumstreffen gewesen bin und dort mit meinem dicker bereiften Starren nicht nur "Außenseiter" war, sondern auch nahe an die Grenzen dessen gekommen bin, was für mich noch fahrbar war und Spaß macht. Ging schon so...aber ganz ideal war es nicht  .

Aber da sind wir halt wieder bei den 5% und den Abstrichen.

Ansonsten gilt: nix anderes  .


----------



## shibby68 (26. April 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vorab, bin neu in dieser Sektion ..
> 
> Moritz



geht mir mit meinen fatbike genauso. testhalber mal mit federgabel probiert. mittlerweile wieder komplett starr und kann mir aktuell nix anderes vorstellen. einfach klasse.


----------



## mauricer (26. April 2017)

Oh, schön, dass es offensichtlich anderen auch so geht. Das mit dem Terrain, in dem man sich so hauptsächlich bewegt, wie oben von @Abragroll beschrieben, geht mir eben auch so. Hochalpines Trailfahren ist eher die Ausnahme. Die anderen Argumente wie Wartungsarmut und grundsätzliche Einfachheit des Bikes kann wohl jeder unterschreiben.  

Wenn ich an starr denke, dann finde ich sowas hier besonders schön, aber eben als Plusvariante.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. April 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Oh, schön, dass es offensichtlich anderen auch so geht. Das mit dem Terrain, in dem man sich so hauptsächlich bewegt, wie oben von @Abragroll beschrieben, geht mir eben auch so. Die anderen Argumente wie Wartungs  Hochalpines Trailfahren ist eher die Ausnahme. Wenn ich an starr denke, dann finde ich sowas hier besonders schön, aber eben als Plusvariante.



Es gibt hier den Plusbike-Unterwegs-Thread. Da findest du haufenweise dieser "Hobel", teils mit und ohne Federung  .
Klick:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-semi-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.821935/

Edit: falscher Link. Jetzt stimmt's  .


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2017)

Auf Schotter und flowigen Trails bin ich mit dem B+ Radel unterwegs.




Wenn es ruppiger wird bevorzuge ich das hier


----------



## Rommos (27. April 2017)




----------



## Maitre-B (28. April 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: https://www.hibike.de/wtb-tcs-felgenband-lange-11m-breite-pfe34a56e1cbff0c23ac651214148ace6
> 
> Nicht davon irritieren lassen, dass das Band breiter ist als die Innenweite der Felge, auf die es abgestimmt ist. Das rührt daher, dass auch die Innenwände der Felge mit abgeklebt werden und nicht nur der Bereich, in dem sich sich die Speichenlöcher befinden.
> Funktioniert problemlos, getestet auf Scraper i45, KOM i29 und erst vorgestern auf der KOM i23.



Hi, nochmal ne Frage hierzu bevor ich Freitag zu Hibike fahre. Bei 45 mm Innenweite 50 mm Tubelesstape? Und wieviel ml Milch schüttet ihr in eure Plusreifen? Idealerweise in WTB Trailblazer 

Danke schon mal.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rollador (28. April 2017)

so 60-90 ml pro Reifen


----------



## DerHackbart (28. April 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Hi, nochmal ne Frage hierzu bevor ich Freitag zu Hibike fahre. Bei 45 mm Innenweite 50 mm Tubelesstape? Und wieviel ml Milch schüttet ihr in eure Plusreifen? Idealerweise in WTB Trailblazer
> 
> Danke schon mal.
> 
> ...


In meine 3.0er Nobby Nic hab ich 60ml je Reifen gegeben. Aber eher aus der Not heraus, dass ich nicht mehr Milch hatte.
Funktioniert aber tadellos! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2017)

@Maitre-B 
50er Tape und am Stoß einmal Quer bis ganz Hoch ans Felgenhorn. Ich müsste 90ml eingefüllt haben, aber meine Reifen sind auch noch etwas breiter. Im Zweifel ein 60ml Fläschchen und wenn es dann nicht richtig dichtet, nochmal ein halbes.


----------



## Maitre-B (30. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Maitre-B
> 50er Tape und am Stoß einmal Quer bis ganz Hoch ans Felgenhorn. Ich müsste 90ml eingefüllt haben, aber meine Reifen sind auch noch etwas breiter. Im Zweifel ein 60ml Fläschchen und wenn es dann nicht richtig dichtet, nochmal ein halbes.



Danke an alle!

Anderes Problem, der Felgenstoß ist nicht 100% gleichmäßig bündig, sodass der Reifen an der Stelle Luft verliert, also quasi zwischen oberem Felgenrand und Reifen, da hilft auch das Tape nicht. Für kreative Tipps wäre ich jetzt empfänglich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. April 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Anderes Problem, der Felgenstoß ist nicht 100% gleichmäßig bündig, sodass der Reifen an der Stelle Luft verliert, also quasi zwischen oberem Felgenrand und Reifen, da hilft auch das Tape nicht. Für kreative Tipps wäre ich jetzt empfänglich.


Milch rein, aufpumpen (gerne zulässiger Max.Druck Felge/Reifen) und dann an der Stelle schütteln schütteln schütteln schütteln schü....
am besten gleich ne Runde fahren und die Milch ihren Job machen lassen


----------



## maece78 (30. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte euch meinen 27.5+ Aufbau vorstellen. Erstmal etwas zu mir. Ich bin lange kein Rad mehr gefahren. Doch vor rund 2 Jahren hat sich dies durch meinen Arbeitsweg geändert. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir dann ein schickes Rennrad gekauft, welches mir auch viel Freude bereitet. Seit ich Kinder habe, verbringen wir unsere Sommerferien in den Bergen. Letzten Sommer habe ich einige Touren gemacht, bin aber mit meinem Arbeitsrad mit der 28er Bereifung (nicht Rennrad) an den meisten gröberen Feldwegen gescheitert. Da war es mir klar, ein Bike muss her. Aber was für eins? 
Ich habe ja keine 2 linken Hände und bei den meisten Bikes hat mich was gestört. Ein eigener Aufbau muss also her. Zuerst wurde mal fleissig in Zeitschriften, Online oder bei Freunden Informationen gesammelt. Das Konzept war nach gut 2 Monaten geboren. Ein Hardtail sollte es sein mit 27.5+ Bereifung. Einsatzort = schöne Alpentouren hoch und runter. 
Jetzt muss ein passender Rahmen gefunden werden. In den Englischen Foren habe ich viel Gutes von Dengfu gelesen. Also habe ich diese gleich mal angeschrieben. Sehr freundlich und sehr vieles möglich. Individuelle Lackierung, einiges an Zubehör. Nach ca. 30 Mail war dann alles bestellt. Etwas vor dem letzten Mail  habe ich die Manitou Magnum Pro bestellt. Dies damit ich die Rahmenfarbe der Gabel angleichen konnte. Den Rest der Anbauteile wurden unter dem Vorsatz gute Teile zu guten Preisen gekauft. 
Kurz vor Weihnachten konnte ich dann auf die erste Runde. Was mir da durch den Kopf ging war in etwa: Leck sind das Walzen, eine Klingel werde ich wohl nicht brauchen. Traktion ohne Ende. Warum bin ich schon wieder unten, dass war einfach Geil. Nach einigen Ausfahrten habe ich feststellen müssen, dass Klickpedale auf dem Renner spitze sind aber auf dem Bike fühle ich mich  nicht wohl damit. Auch die Sattelstütze sollte besser versenkbar sein. Also nochmals ab in diverse Foren, in Test‘s forschen und dann schnell Flatpedals und eine Variostütze bestellt. So ausgerüstet habe ich anfangs Monat einen Bikekurs besucht. Dieser Tag war genial und hat mir sehr viel gebracht. Das Cockpit haben wir noch etwas angepasst und leider musste ich einen Kompromiss zwischen optimal Bremsen und Schalten eingehen. Dies wollte ich unbedingt vermeiden. Also ihr wisst schon, schnell ins Netz und Möglichkeiten suchen. Ich habe mich für den 1-Finger Bremshebel entschieden. Dies hat den nötigen Zentimeter gebracht. Nun kann es richtig losgehen. 
Mit dem Gewicht von 11.5Kg bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es ginge sicher noch leichter, aber mir war die Zuverlässigkeit neben dem Gewicht auch sehr wichtig. Verbaut habe ich nun folgendes.

Rahmen:				  Dengfu FM476 19“ (Carbon)
Gabel:					 Manitou Magnum Pro 100mm
Laufrad:				  Dengfu 50mm / Chosen Naben (Carbon)
Reifen:					Nobby Nic Trail und Pacestar 3.0“ Tubless verbaut
Sattelstütze:			Easton Heaven 125mm
Fernbedienungshebel: Easton Heaven für 1x11
Bremsen:				 Magura MT8 umgebaut mit 1-Finger Bremshebel / Storm SL Scheiben 180/160
Schaltwerk:			 Shimano XT RD-M8000 SGS11-fach lang
Schalteinheit:		   Shimano XTR SL-M9000 1x11
Kassette:				Shimano XT CS-M8000 11-fach 11-46
Kurbel:					Race Face Atlas 175mm
Kettenblatt:			 Race Face Cinch 28T
Kette:					 KMC X-11 EL
Pedal:					 Crank Brother Stamp
Kettenführung:		 E thirteen TRS+ ST
Sattel:					Dengfu SD006 (Carbon)
Sattelklemme:		  KCNC SC13 Twin Clamp
Vorbau:				   Denfu 90mm (Carbon)
Lenker:				   Dengfu 700mm (Carbon)
Steuersatz:			 Dengfu
Steckachse:			Dengfu
Lenkergriffe:			Ergon GE1 Evo
Flaschenhalter:		Dengfu EB002 (Carbon)

Bilder sind noch vor dem 1-Finger Bremshebel umbau.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. Mai 2017)

Entgegen all meinen Gewohnheiten, habe ich bei der Specialized Fuse-Aktion zugeschlagen und das Comp geordert. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das so macht - da ist fast alles anders als an meinen bisherigen Rädern.


----------



## DerHackbart (3. Mai 2017)

maece78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 599410




Schöner Aufbau mit sinnvoller Teileauswahl.
Nur die roten Felgen sind mit zu Rot! 


Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Dengfu-Teilen gespannt!


----------



## Maitre-B (3. Mai 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Entgegen all meinen Gewohnheiten, habe ich bei der Specialized Fuse-Aktion zugeschlagen und das Comp geordert. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das so macht - da ist fast alles anders als an meinen bisherigen Rädern.



Welche Aktion denn?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. Mai 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Welche Aktion denn?


Das Fuse Expert und Fuse Comp wurde am Wochenende (bzw. wird immer noch?) für lau (das Expert für 900€, das Comp für 600€) bei ein paar Versendern angeboten. Specialized will da wohl ein Lager räumen. Nubuk zB oder Bike24 (da nur noch in S und M) - gab noch mehr.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Welche Aktion denn?


Werden für 599 verschleudert



Der Satz Scraper Felgen allein kostet schon mehr als die Hälfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (3. Mai 2017)

Danke @tvärsÖverFälten !
Bike24 hatte es sogar noch in rot, ich bin gespannt


----------



## downi (3. Mai 2017)

Hab eins in rot für meine bessere Hälfte bestellt. Für den Preis?! Wenn es passt, wird es ein älteres Cube XMS ablösen. Mal sehen ...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. Mai 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Hab eins in rot für meine bessere Hälfte bestellt. Für den Preis?! Wenn es passt, wird es ein älteres Cube XMS ablösen. Mal sehen ...



Dass es da ein Damenmodell gibt hast Du gesehen?

https://www.bike24.de/p1224591.html


----------



## downi (3. Mai 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Dass es da ein Damenmodell gibt hast Du gesehen?
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1224591.html


Nö, ich und sie nehmen das aber nicht so genau, wie das die Industrie gerne hätte. Ich will das ja auch fahren. Also 2 Gründe für Candy red.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Mai 2017)

Ok, wollte es nur erwähnt haben - was da wirklich der Unterschied ist, kann ich als MTB-Laie nicht beurteilen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (5. Mai 2017)

Das Fuse Comp ist jetzt auch wieder in L zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (5. Mai 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Das Fuse Comp ist jetzt auch wieder in L zu haben


Aber die Lieferzeiten haben sich wieder nach hinten verschoben, von erst dem 11.5. auf den 18.5. nun auf den 26.5.


----------



## Maitre-B (5. Mai 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Aber die Lieferzeiten haben sich wieder nach hinten verschoben, von erst dem 11.5. auf den 18.5. nun auf den 26.5.



Zwei Wochen Wartezeit für 1.100,- EUR Ersparnis gegen UVP finde ich einen recht fairen Deal ;-)


----------



## downi (5. Mai 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen Wartezeit für 1.100,- EUR Ersparnis gegen UVP finde ich einen recht fairen Deal ;-)


Hätten wir letzten Sonntag den 30. April? Sind dann mehr als 3.5 Wochen ab Bestellung.  Aber völlig wurscht, für den Preis warte ich auch


----------



## Maitre-B (5. Mai 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Hätten wir letzten Sonntag den 30. April? Sind dann mehr als 3.5 Wochen ab Bestellung.  Aber völlig wurscht, für den Preis warte ich auch



Ich habe am 3.5. zum 18.5. geordert, das sind 2 Wochen plus Rundungsdifferenz 
Wenn's dann wirklich länger dauert fahr ich solange was anderes (obwohl ich trotzdem schon sehr gespannt auf das Teil bin).


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 601 (5. Mai 2017)

Das Expert wird ja auch zu einem recht interessanten Preis angeboten. Bei Nubuk sogar für nur 799,- Euro. Aktuell werden aber nur noch Rahmen in S und M angeboten. Wobei heute kurzzeitig auch ein L im Angebot war. Das Ganze sogar lagernd. Bin mal gespannt ob das L nur ein kurzfristiger Fehlbestand war, oder ob es in den kommenden Tagen wirklich hier im Karton ankommt...


----------



## talybont (5. Mai 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Entgegen all meinen Gewohnheiten, habe ich bei der Specialized Fuse-Aktion zugeschlagen und das Comp geordert. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das so macht - da ist fast alles anders als an meinen bisherigen Rädern.


Macht sich super - meins ist ein Sylvesterrad, für unter 1K.
Wenn man sich mal an die Walzen gewöhnt hat, gehen auch 8h Touren.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikebecker (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Um euch die Wartezeit zu verkürzt, hier mal unsere.(leider nicht aus dem Sonderangebot )



Umbau auf XT Bremsen (waren noch übrig) XT Schaltwerk und Saint Schalthebel.




Gleicher Umbau, nur das 30er Kettenblatt auf 28er getauscht und den Vorbau gegen einen 70mm , beide sind auch Schlauchlos (das erste mal für mich)

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## ilfer (6. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Um euch die Wartezeit zu verkürzt, hier mal unsere.
> Anhang anzeigen 601384
> Umbau auf XT Bremsen (waren noch übrig) XT Schaltwerk und Saint Schalthebel.
> Gruß bikebecker


Danke für die Fotos! Ich wollte ja eigentlich ein rotes Comp mit ner schwarzen Gabel umbauen, bin mir aber nach den Fotos nicht mehr sicher, ob ich das komplett schwarze Expert nicht schöner finde... Hmm....

Warum der Bremsen-Umbau? Fandest Du die SLATE so schlecht?!


----------



## bikebecker (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Ich habe die Slate Scheibenbremse nur beim Händler auf dem Hof gefahren, da war sie nicht schlecht. Die XT Bremsen hatte ich noch übrig, sie ist auch bei unseren anderen Räder verbaut, da brauche ich dann auch nur eine Sorte Bremsbeläge.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## 601 (6. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Um euch die Wartezeit zu verkürzt, hier mal unsere.(leider nicht aus dem Sonderangebot )
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Hallo bikebecker, Dein Comp ist ein XL? Wie groß bist Du, wenn ich fragen darf? Der Sattelstützenauszug lässt ja schon eine gewisse Körpergröße erahnen. 

Ihr seid zufrieden mit den Rädern?

Wobei ich überlege mein Expert wieder zu stornieren. Jetzt warte ich schon so lange, bis mein eigentlicher Wunsch, das Surly Krampus endlich lieferbar sein wird, dann sollte ich die letzten Wochen Wartezeit auch noch überstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (6. Mai 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos! Ich wollte ja eigentlich ein rotes Comp mit ner schwarzen Gabel umbauen, bin mir aber nach den Fotos nicht mehr sicher, ob ich das komplett schwarze Expert nicht schöner finde... Hmm....



Hallo ilfer, hast Du das Comp schon live gesehen? Das rot sieht in der Realität fast noch "quietischiger" aus. Das soll nicht wertend sein, mir war es aber etwas zu viel. Natürlich kann es gerade deshalb auch besser gefallen. Je nach persönlicher Vorliebe.

Ich würde empfehlen, beim nächsten Specialized-Händler vorbei zu schauen. Teilweise werden die Räder auch dort schon zu den günstigen Preisen angeboten.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (6. Mai 2017)

Danke fürs Bild - da bin ich mal gespannt.

Mir war das Schwarz zu fad und da ich es eh nicht lassen kann Kompletträder umzubauen, bleibt beim Comp mehr Geld über. Wirklich Ahnung hab ich ja eh nie von MTB-Teilen. 

Hydraulik wollte ich zum Beispiel nie am Rad haben. Nachdem ich mal gesehen hab wie n Kumpel die Bremsen entlüftet hat (=Sauerei), aber n Umbau auf ne Avid BB7 wäre wohl auch albern.


----------



## DerHackbart (6. Mai 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Danke fürs Bild - da bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> Mir war das Schwarz zu fad und da ich es eh nicht lassen kann Kompletträder umzubauen, bleibt beim Comp mehr Geld über. Wirklich Ahnung hab ich ja eh nie von MTB-Teilen.
> 
> Hydraulik wollte ich zum Beispiel nie am Rad haben. Nachdem ich mal gesehen hab wie n Kumpel die Bremsen entlüftet hat (=Sauerei), aber n Umbau auf ne Avid BB7 wäre wohl auch albern.


Da hat dein Kumpel scheinbar was falsch gemacht... Bei mir gabs da noch nie Sauerei und somit würde ich auch nie von Hydr. auf mech. Bremsen umbauen... 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maitre-B (6. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Um euch die Wartezeit zu verkürzt, hier mal unsere.(leider nicht aus dem Sonderangebot )
> Anhang anzeigen 601384
> Umbau auf XT Bremsen (waren noch übrig) XT Schaltwerk und Saint Schalthebel.
> ...



Mach uns nur neidisch 
Wie ist denn die Funktion der Sattelstützen, kannst du dazu was sagen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikebecker (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo 

@601 ja es ist ein XL, ich bin 193, SL 92.
Zufrieden ja, ich bin sonst mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, mein Enduro ist jetzt verkauft, das Hardtail verschenkt.  Bei meiner Frau sollte es das Fully ersetzen (Rahmenbruch), sie fährt das Fatbike nur im Winter, das Enduro steht im Moment auch nur im Keller, das Fuse will sie auf ihre AlpenX fahren. 
@Maitre-B Die Sattelstütze ist stufenlos, Funktion bis jetzt gut und problemlos. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (6. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> das Fuse will sie auf ihrem AlpenX fahren.




ach nee, , ein Hardtail auf'm AlpX?? geht ja garnicht


----------



## bikebecker (6. Mai 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ach nee, , ein Hardtail auf'm AlpX?? geht ja garnicht



Hallo

Sie wird es demnächst auch im Harz testen 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (6. Mai 2017)

Harz??? Okeyyy...

Na, schaun 'mer mal, ich wüsste da noch was anderes...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (6. Mai 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Da hat dein Kumpel scheinbar was falsch gemacht... Bei mir gabs da noch nie Sauerei und somit würde ich auch nie von Hydr. auf mech. Bremsen umbauen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


Mein erster Gehversuch mit Rennrad-tubeless war heute auch nicht gerade sauber 

Ach und passend dazu. Ist das Comp ab Werk tubeless oder muss man das selbst machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (6. Mai 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Mein erster Gehversuch mit Rennrad-tubeless war heute auch nicht gerade sauber



Sauber waren meine immer... nur nicht immer erfolgreich [emoji849]

Ich gehe im übrigen nicht davon aus, dass es  tubeless kommt.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikebecker (7. Mai 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Sauber waren meine immer... nur nicht immer erfolgreich [emoji849]
> 
> Ich gehe im übrigen nicht davon aus, dass es  tubeless kommt.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hallo 

Schlauchlos umgebaut war ganz einfach, Schlauch raus, Ventile und Dichtmilch rein, fertig. Die VR Reife habe ich auf Specialized Purgatory 3.0 getauscht. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## ilfer (7. Mai 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Hallo ilfer, hast Du das Comp schon live gesehen? Das rot sieht in der Realität fast noch "quietischiger" aus. Das soll nicht wertend sein, mir war es aber etwas zu viel. Natürlich kann es gerade deshalb auch besser gefallen. Je nach persönlicher Vorliebe.


Ich hab das rote Comp schonmal bei nem Händler gesehen und mich sofort verliebt. Ich steh auf quitschig ;-) Mein anderes Rad ist ein neongrüner Crosser, da verblasst das schwarze Expert arg daneben...


----------



## rmaurer (7. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 601390



Welche Maße (Körpergröße/Schrittlänge) hat der Fahrer der das obige schwarze Fuse in Rahmengröße M fährt? Sieht schon etwas "am Limit" aus, vor allem wenn man dann noch einen längeren 70mm Vorbau braucht.

Habe das Fuse Comp in M und L bestellt weil ich mit meiner Größe (180cm mit 88cm Schrittlänge) genau zwischen den Größen liege, vielleicht ist jemand hier genauso groß und kann was dazu sagen?

zum Fuse gibt es mittlerweile einen eigenen thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/844594/

^^ Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wofür dieses Rad mit 5.4kg Laufrädern überhaupt gut ist und würde mich daher freuen wenn sich erfahrene 27.5+ Fahrer an der Diskussion zu beteiligen.


----------



## bikebecker (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo

@rmaurer  Ich antworte noch mal hier. Der Rahmen ist ein M, meine Frau ist 178, SL 79, die Sattelstütze kann noch 5cm raus. Für was so eine Rad mit 5,4kg gut ist: Zu fahren.  Ich fahre sonst Fatbike mit 80mm Felgen und 4.8 Reifen, mein Frau unter anderem ein Enduro EVO mit 180/160mm federweg das auch schwerer ist , ob man das Fuse braucht: Nein,  aber man braucht sowieso keine MTB.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## rmaurer (7. Mai 2017)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @rmaurer  Ich antworte noch mal hier. Der Rahmen ist ein M, meine Frau ist 178, SL 79, die Sattelstütze kann noch 5cm raus. Für was so eine Rad mit 5,4kg gut ist: Zu fahren.  Ich fahre sonst Fatbike mit 80mm Felgen und 4.8 Reifen, mein Frau unter anderem ein Enduro EVO mit 180/160mm federweg das auch schwerer ist , ob man das Fuse braucht: Nein,  aber man braucht sowieso keine MTB.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker


Hallo, danke für deine Rückmeldung.
Die Schrittlänge deiner Frau würde ich auf obigen Photo aber eher auf deutlich >80cm schätzen, wurde sie den sicher richtig gemessen? (s. Google pictures -> Schrittlänge)

Bei tatsächlichen Maßen von 178cm/79cm SL wäre der Sattelstützenauszug weitaus geringer und das Rad massiv zu kurz (es sei denn sie hat extrem kurze Arme...)

Könntest du die effektive Oberrohrlänge abmessen mal abmessen?






Ich habe den Verdacht dass der Wert auf der Specialized Homepage nicht stimmt nachdem ich gestern ein Levo HT 6fattie in L gefahren bin welches 20mm kürzer war als lt. offizieller Geometrietabelle angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2017)

...macht einen Heidenspass


----------



## Bikebetti (7. Mai 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...macht einen Heidenspass
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 602064




Anhang anzeigen 602064[/QUOTE]
Das kann nich sein, die Laufräder sind zu schwer.
Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2017)

Schwere kann ich nicht schieben - bin halt ein schwaches Weib


----------



## rmaurer (7. Mai 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 602064
> Das kann nich sein, die Laufräder sind zu schwer.
> Gruß Bikebetti



Hallo schönes Rad aber wenn du auf meinen Kommentar oben ansprichst, ich habe nie behauptet dass die dicken Laufräder "keinen Spaß" machen, ganz im Gegenteil, ich hoffe dass sich 27.5+ weiter etablieren wird. 

Es stellt sich eher die Frage ob Einschränkungen bei der Alltagstauglichkeit den "zusätzlichen Spaß" der 3.0" Reifen gegenüber 2.6" Reifen wert sind.

Schade dass immer gleich alles polemisch gesehen wird. Zugegeben, über den Unsinn diese Frage in einem solchen thread überhaupt aufzuwerfen lässt sich streiten...


----------



## Bikebetti (7. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Hallo schönes Rad aber wenn du auf meinen Kommentar oben ansprichst, ich habe nie behauptet dass die dicken Laufräder "keinen Spaß" machen, ganz im Gegenteil, ich hoffe dass sich 27.5+ weiter etablieren wird.
> 
> Es stellt sich eher die Frage ob Einschränkungen bei der Alltagstauglichkeit den "zusätzlichen Spaß" der 3.0" Reifen gegenüber 2.6" Reifen wert sind.
> 
> Schade dass immer gleich alles polemisch gesehen wird. Zugegeben, über den Unsinn diese Frage in einem solchen thread überhaupt aufzuwerfen lässt sich streiten...



Ruder mal zurück, und schau dir mal die Laufräder von @Martina H. an, das sind wohl einer der leichtesten LR  die so gibt.
Ob 3.0 mehr Spaß macht als 2.6 keine Ahnung, ich messe nicht nach, ich fahre einfach.
Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## rmaurer (7. Mai 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Ruder mal zurück, und schau dir mal die Laufräder von @Martina H. an, das sind wohl einer der leichtesten LR  die so gibt.
> Ob 3.0 mehr Spaß macht als 2.6 keine Ahnung, ich messe nicht nach, ich fahre einfach.
> Gruß Bikebetti


Naja das Argument "hey schau ein breiter leichter Laufradsatz" ändern nix daran dass für 3.0" Reifen konstruierte 40-45mm Laufräder immer schwerer sein müssen als 30mm Laufräder.

1780g sind für 40mm Felgenbreite schon super leicht, dem steht aber ein hoher Preis und eine eingeschränkte Haltbarkeit gegenüber. 

Wenn wir schon American Classic Laufradsätze als Beispiel hernehmen, da gibt es um ebenfalls 900€ den 200g leichteren und 10mm schmäleren Wide lightning für 2.6" Reifen.

Ja absolut gesehen ist der 40mm Smoking Gun noch immer leicht, dafür aber wenig haltbar und enorm teuer, für weniger Geld bekomme ich bei anderen Herstellern einen stabileren 30mm Laufradsatz der zudem leichter ist.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Hallo schönes Rad aber wenn du auf meinen Kommentar oben ansprichst



Nö, macht @Bikebetti  nicht, der war für mich 



rmaurer schrieb:


> 1780g sind für 40mm Felgenbreite schon super leicht, dem steht aber ein hoher Preis und eine eingeschränkte Haltbarkeit gegenüber



1750 inkl. Felgenband um genau zu sein. Und ja, ist für 40er Innenweite sehr leicht. Eingeschränkte Haltbarkeit?? Hmmh, ich wiege 60 kg und fahre mit Sicherheit nicht mit 60 km/h in ein Steinfeld oder mache 6 m Drops (schon gar nicht mit dem HT, Plus hin oder her) - bei mir wird er schon halten. Hoher Preis?? Naja, erstmal Hobby (wer spricht da schon über Preise oder Vernunft?) und ich habe keinen günstigeren und leichteren mit 40er Innenweite (die ich haben wollte, warum auch immer) gefunden (die UVP habe ich natürlich nicht gezahlt, aber wer macht das schon?)



rmaurer schrieb:


> Schade dass immer gleich alles polemisch gesehen wird



Glaube nicht, dass Du Dich angegriffen fühlen musst - wie gesagt, die Spitze ging an mich 

Von daher: habt Euch lieb, habt Spass, jeder/jede mit dem was er/sie will


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Naja das Argument "hey schau ein breiter leichter Laufradsatz" ändern nix daran dass für 3.0" Reifen konstruierte 40-45mm Laufräder immer schwerer sein müssen als 30mm Laufräder.
> 
> 1780g sind für 40mm Felgenbreite schon super leicht, dem steht aber ein hoher Preis und eine eingeschränkte Haltbarkeit gegenüber.
> 
> ...



Nun, wenn Ihnen leichte Laufräder zu teuer sind und die des georderten Fuse zu schwer ist B+ vielleicht einfach nicht Ihrs oder zumindest noch nicht. 
Ich habe weder hier noch im Nachbarthread etwas Positives aus Ihrer virtuellen Feder gelesen, nicht über die Laufräder noch bzgl. der Übersetzung, stattdessen referieren Sie über die vermeintlich minderwertigen Komponenten und den dringend benötigten Justierungen noch vor dem ersten Fahren. Dass negative Erfahrungen viel häufiger in die Welt posaunt werden als positive wäre hier u.U. auch mit einzubeziehen. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass z.B. die WTB i45 Felge allein schon 159 EUR/Stück bei Bike Components kostet finde ich 599 EUR für ein Komplettrad einen mehr als attraktiven Preis, man bekommt hier Specialized mit State-of-the-Art Geometrie und aktuellen Standards zum Preis eines Einsteigerhardtails einer Handelsmarke.

Ich kann aus der Erfahrung mit dem Dartmoor Primal sagen, dass das Fahrgefühl bergab großartig ist und ich dafür die Nachteile in Kauf nehme. Natürlich ist es weniger spritzig als ein Carbonracer, dessen sollte man sich vor dem Kauf schon gewahr sein.
Würde ich es als einziges Bike haben wollen? Weiß ich nicht, es ist schon etwas speziell. Möchte ich B+ fahren, um viel Spaß zu haben ohne auf (aufwärts führende) Strava KOMs zu achten? Ja bitte!

Des weiteren passen z.B. 2.8" WTB Trailblazer sehr gut eine eine Felge mit 45mm Maulweite, wenn Sie hochscrollen auch mit Bildbeweis, Potenzial einen schmaleren/leichteren Reifen zu verbauen ist also übers Tubeless-Setup, dass wohl auch 400-500g am LRS bringt, hinaus vorhanden.

Um Ihre Frage bzgl. der Größe noch zu beantworten: 1,72m, 84 cm Innenbeinlänge, Bike in Größe M geordert.


----------



## rmaurer (7. Mai 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Um Ihre Frage bzgl. der Größe noch zu beantworten: 1,72m, 84 cm Innenbeinlänge, Bike in Größe M geordert.



Danke. (ich muss sagen Sie haben bzgl Wortwahl und Satzbau einen einmaligen Schreibtil wenn wir uns schon nicht duzen dürfen)

Das mit dem Preis ist ein guter Punkt, aber nur dann ausschlaggebend wenn man vorgehabt hätte aus ähnlichen Teilen ein eigenes Rad zusammenzustellen da wir hier nicht die OEM Preise der verbauten Komponenten mit Retail Preisen im Einzelhandel vergleichen können. Was interessiert mich eine in meinen Augen mit 160€ total überteuerte 650g schwere 45mm Felge wenn ich für weniger Geld eine 100g leichtere 40mm Felge bekomme?

Und ich brauche das Fuse nicht gefahren sein um zu wissen dass die Übersetzung nicht ausreichend ist, wenn sie bei meinem eigenen, leichteren Rad, nichtmal reicht. So erwirbt man ein Produkt welches, damit es auch sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann, weitere Investitionen benötigt. Die Tatsache dass Specialized weitaus mehr Räder produziert hat als sie verkaufen konnten zeigt dass ich hier nicht der einzige Kunde bin der Vorbehalte hat.

Ich werde sobald ich das Rad selber gefahren bin gerne Bericht erstatten wie es sich tatsächlich in der Praxis schlägt.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, ich messe nicht nach, ich fahre einfach




... so muss das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (7. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Danke. (ich muss sagen Sie haben bzgl Wortwahl und Satzbau einen einmaligen Schreibtil wenn wir uns schon nicht duzen dürfen)


Danke. Ich habe versucht möglich sachlich zu bleiben.
Was ich allerdings noch nicht verstanden habe ist, warum Sie das Rad geordert haben, wenn es in so vielen Eckdaten unbefriedigend ist.


----------



## rmaurer (7. Mai 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings noch nicht verstanden habe ist, warum Sie das Rad geordert haben, wenn es in so vielen Eckdaten unbefriedigend ist.



mehrere Gründe:

Ich probiere gerne Neues aus und kann das Rad jederzeit um den "Einkaufspreis" wieder verkaufen, vielleicht sogar darüber.

Für ein Fahrrad welches nicht perfekt ausgestattet ist habe ich mehr Sympathie als für ein 9.000€ teures Santa Cruz, bei der Übersetzung hätte Specialized dennoch mehr "common sense" an den Tag legen können.

Dem offensichtlich schlechten Verkaufserfolg steht eine relativ große Fangemeinde gegenüber. Eventuell ist das ein Produkt welches man einfach probiert haben muss?

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit B+ gemacht, teile aber die Meinung dass wir in den nächsten Jahren bei 2.6-2.7 Reifenbreite landen werden.

Bei einem Hardtail ohne Heckfederung macht möglicherweise 3.0" mehr Sinn als bei einem Fully, ich bin bisher leider nur B+ Fullies gefahren und dann max.  1-2 Stunden.


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> mehrere Gründe:
> 
> Ich probiere gerne Neues aus und kann das Rad jederzeit um den "Einkaufspreis" wieder verkaufen, vielleicht sogar darüber.
> 
> ...



Damit kann ich etwas anfangen, das klingt doch deutlich differenzierter.
Insgesamt werden wir sehen, wohin der Markt sich entwickelt, das ist wohl das Los des "early adopters". Ich wünsche trotz aller Bedenken viel Spaß mit dem Rad, ich gehe für mich davon aus, dass ich diesen haben werde.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Mai 2017)

Es gibt doch einen Thread für die Specis. Kann man den für diese absurde Diskussion nicht nutzen, damit hier nicht alle Abonnenten unnötig belästigt werden? Danke!


----------



## rmaurer (7. Mai 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Es gibt doch einen Thread für die Specis.



Ja und dieser thread ist hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/844594/

nachdem das Thema durch die Aktion am WE eine Eigendynamik entwickelt hat wäre es wirklich nicht schlecht dort weiterzureden


----------



## 601 (10. Mai 2017)

Hat von Euch schon jemand etwas von einem möglichen Liefertermin der 2017er Surly Krampus gehört? Entsprechend der Ankündigungen sollte es ja schon lieferbar sein (Ende April).


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Mai 2017)

Im Krampus-Thread auf mtbr.com ist heute das erste Foto aufgetaucht. Rahmen sind wohl vorrätig, aber in sehr geringer Stückzahl. 
Für DE rechne ich persönlich nicht vor Juni mit den aktuellen Krampen. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/surly-krampus-802452-79.html


----------



## 601 (10. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich bedenke wie lange ich schon auf den Rahmen warte, ist Juni schon fast morgen... 

Der XL-Rahmen sieht nicht schlecht aus! Mal sehen, ob es ein L, oder ein XL wird. Ich hätte nur gedacht, dass bei den größeren Rahmen am Sitzrohr Befestigungspunkte für einen Flaschenhalter vorhanden sind. Zumindest konnte ich auf den Bildern nichts entsprechendes erkennen.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Mai 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Der XL-Rahmen sieht nicht schlecht aus! Mal sehen, ob es ein L, oder ein XL wird. Ich hätte nur gedacht, dass bei den größeren Rahmen am Sitzrohr Befestigungspunkte für einen Flaschenhalter vorhanden sind. Zumindest konnte ich auf den Bildern nichts entsprechendes erkennen.



Oha, jetzt, wo du es erwähnst...da ist tatsächlich nichts. Dafür gibt es anscheinend Gepäckträgerösen hinten. 
Meine Proto-Krampe (M) hat zwei Aufnahmen für Flaschenhalter, meine OPS-Krampe (M) ebenfalls. Allerdings fehlen bei letzterer die Ösen für einen Gepäckträger.

Auf den Bildern von bikepacking.com ist immerhin eine Aufnahme am Unterrohr zu sehen, bei den verlinkten Bildern auf mtbr.com auch. 
Von daher würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass es folgendermaßen aussieht: Anythingcage-Aufnahme oben am Unterrohr, Flaschenhalter unten am Unterrohr, Gepäckträgerösen, kein Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Mai 2017)

Hat die erste Generation denn einen Ausgang für eine Stealth Dropper? Falls nein, ist der Wegfall der Flaschenhalterösen am Sitzrohr vielleicht damit zu erklären.


----------



## 601 (10. Mai 2017)

Die erste Generation hat keinen Ausgang für eine Stealth-Dropper-Stütze. Entsprechend kann das schon die Erklärung sein. Aber wie kommen sich Ausgang für die Stütze und Flaschenhalterösen in die Quere? Der Zusammenhang erklärt sich mir nicht.

Schade das in dem Beitrag auf mtbr.com kein Gewicht für den Aufbau genannt wird.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Mai 2017)

Die aufgrund des zunehmenden Hubs inzwischen sehr langen Dropperposts kommen den Ösen schnell in die Quere.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (13. Mai 2017)

das muss jetzt noch individualisiert werden - geht gar nicht, so serienmäßig


----------



## MrBrightside (13. Mai 2017)

Ich find's geil.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Mai 2017)

Gestern war Track-Test fürs Scale+ auf dem Geiskopf. Systemgewicht 120kg (den Großteil des Gewichts macht natürlich das Rad aus! )

Fazit: Gabel und Rahmen hält......Schwalbe Rocket Ron (2.8) fällt!
Die Karkasse ist am Hinteren gerissen 
2 Millimeter über der Felge auf 4cm Länge. Ich denke ich werde das reklamieren, an diesem Riss geht eine Linie den gesamten Reifen entlang. Leider bekommt es meine Handyknipse nicht abgebildet 

Leider war das ganze auf der Hälfte der zweiten Abfahrt und somit Gibt's auch keine schönen Fotos. Mit schlechter Laune werden die eh nix 

Fazit: Der Hobel macht so richtig Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Juni 2017)

so mal was von mir zum Thema . 
Umf hardy eigentlich  ein  dirt jump rahmen eignen sich aber auch gut als universelles fr hardtail.hinten ist ein 2.6er ardent verbaut der noch gut 10mm rechts und links hat eher mehr durch die ausfallenden  und den platz nach vorne würde ich sogar 27.5+ mal versuchen.benutze das rad für alles genau wie meine anderen fr hts


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. Juni 2017)

Moin Moin,
nach meinem kurzen Ausflug in die Welt der schönen, leichten und günstigen China Carbonfelgen bin ich wieder hart auf dem Boden der Tatsachen angekommen. 






Jetzt muss was aus Alu her. Ich schwanke zwischen der WTB Asym i-35 TCS und der Fun Works Trailride+35. Kann jemand was zu den Felgen sagen oder hat evtl. Alternativvorschläge (35mm Innenweite, max. 100 EUR)?

Danke im Voraus?

Ciao
Ampel


----------



## ONE78 (1. Juni 2017)

Aua!

Ich hab die dually am VR und kann nix negatives sagen.


----------



## loslobos1 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre seid 6 Monaten sehr zufrieden Spank Oozy Trail 395+.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Juni 2017)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> oder hat evtl. Alternativvorschläge (35mm Innenweite, max. 100 EUR)?



Scchau mal in der Bucht nach RODI 40 Felgen bzw. Laufrädern.
Das sind die Systemläufräder von Haibike und recht günstig.


----------



## Bichi92 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Community,

Kaum ein Thema sorgt momentan für mehr Diskussionsstoff als die Laufradgrößen.

Nun genau zu diesem Thema eine Frage:

Macht es Sinn, ein 27,5+ Plusbike mit leichten 29" Laufrädern zu bestücken und daraus dann ein Tourenbike zu "zaubern"?

Was meint ihr??


----------



## DerHackbart (4. Juni 2017)

Da wurde zwar zum XC Bike umgerüstet, aber vielleicht hilft es trotzdem weiter.


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Juni 2017)

Mein VPACE CTRAIL ist nun auch endgültig fertig. Gewicht wie auf dem Bild 11,0 kg. Einsatzzweck ist schnelle Feierabendtour, Kinderbiketraining und general XC. Den Marathon in Riva bin ich damit auch mitgefahren. Macht richtig Laune die Karre!

Als nächstes werde ich mal die 2,6er Schwalbe Nobby Nic probieren.


----------



## DerHackbart (8. Juni 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Mein VPACE CTRAIL ist nun auch endgültig fertig. Gewicht wie auf dem Bild 11,0 kg. Einsatzzweck ist schnelle Feierabendtour, Kinderbiketraining und general XC. Den Marathon in Riva bin ich damit auch mitgefahren. Macht richtig Laune die Karre!
> 
> Als nächstes werde ich mal die 2,6er Schwalbe Nobby Nic probieren.


Würde am Hinterrad eher auf den Rocket Ron gehen.

Ich fahre zwar die 3.0er Breite, aber am Hinterrad finde ich den Nobby Nic etwas harsch. Rollt recht laut ab und fühlt sich auf sehr festen Böden rumpelig an.


----------



## Nanatzaya (8. Juni 2017)

Gibt's Infos, was der Rahmen kosten soll? Hab da bisher nix finden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (8. Juni 2017)

Die sind im Zulauf. Ich meine 800 oder 900.


----------



## tofino73 (8. Juni 2017)

Hier gibts auch noch ein paar Infos zum Velo:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/fahrbericht-vpace-ctrail-plus-hardtail/a35904.html

Happy trails


----------



## --HANK-- (9. Juni 2017)

Mein UK Import:


----------



## sasch12 (11. Juni 2017)

Hey... 

hat hier evtl. jemand den direkten Vergleich, Rekon+ und Nobby Nic in 2,8 und kann mir kurz was dazu schreiben ?
mein Rekon+ ist bald mal fertig und nun überleg ich eben wieder mal über was anderes nach.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Juni 2017)

sasch12 schrieb:


> Hey...
> 
> hat hier evtl. jemand den direkten Vergleich, Rekon+ und Nobby Nic in 2,8 und kann mir kurz was dazu schreiben ?
> mein Rekon+ ist bald mal fertig und nun überleg ich eben wieder mal über was anderes nach.



Der Rekon+ mit 3C Mischung ist am Vorderrad Super solange es nicht richtig Nass oder Matschig wird.
Der einfache Rekon+ ohne 3C am Hinterrad rollt etwas besser und hat mir gut getaugt ( solange es trocken ist ).

Der Nobby Nic mit Trail Star Mischung am Vorderrad war vom Gripp vergleichbar mit dem Rekon+ 3C aber im Matsch noch etwas besser.
Der Nobby Nic mit Pace Star Mischung war am Hinterrad noch etwas Besser vom Gripp als der Rekon+ und rollt etwa gleich gut.

Wenn Du richtige Grippmonster haben willst , dann nimm die Maxxis Minion DHF und DHR mit 3C  allerdings rollen die dann doch etwas zäher 

Aber das sind meine eigenen Empfindungen und nicht Unbedingt die anderer Radler


----------



## sasch12 (11. Juni 2017)

Weltklasse Antwort, Dankeschön dafür 

werd ich wohl dann mal zum "spielen" besorgen, Minion kenn ich die schmale Version schon und hab sie immer geliebt.
Aber jetzt mit dem + Format muß ich mich erst noch vertraut machen...
die Schwalbe haben ja auch immer noch etwas mehr Volumen, wobei Du auch schon mit 40mm Innenweite fährst.

sehr schönes Rad hast da übrigens...


----------



## tofino73 (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand schon, das "*On One Rango Carbon 27.5 +" gekauft, oder selberaufgebaut?*

*http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOORAN27PLUSNX1/on-one-rango-carbon-275--sram-nx1-mountain-bike*

*Happy trails*


----------



## BigJohn (12. Juni 2017)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hat jemand schon, das "*On One Rango Carbon 27.5 +" gekauft, oder selberaufgebaut?*
> 
> ...



Bei den 29ern. Wenn du da Rango in die Suche eingibst, spuckt es dir sicherlich den Thread aus.


----------



## aquadody (16. Juni 2017)

Nabend,

Ich hab heute nach knappen 5 Wochen Wartezeiten  mein MITECH 29+ ähnlich dem Tyke abgeholt.

Ausstattung:
-Maßrahmen in Dormant Apple Green
-PinnionP12
-Gates Riemen
-2018er Pike 29+ RCT3 120mm
-Reverb Stealth 
-WTB Ranger 3"
-XT Bremse 180mm hinten 203mm vorne

Erste Testfahrt war schon sehr sehr gut, wenn auch etwas ungewohnt, bin die letzten Jahre nen starres Kona Unit mit ohne Schaltung gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2017)

Gute Kombination.


----------



## MrBrightside (16. Juni 2017)

Ja, die Kombination ist echt interessant.

Wie viel wiegt das Rad ungefähr?


----------



## aquadody (17. Juni 2017)

Hi



MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ja, die Kombination ist echt interessant.
> 
> Wie viel wiegt das Rad ungefähr?



Hi,

das Gute Stück bringt 15,7 kg auf die Waage, dafür das nicht ein Leichtbauteil am Rad zu finden ist, ist das ganz OK wie ich finde.

Heute wurde das Radl über meinen Lieblingstrail gescheucht....das Grinsen habe ich immer noch im Gesicht. Es läuft schön geradeaus ohne dabei unwendig zu sein, echt ne Spaßmaschine.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. Juni 2017)

Boa semifatsexy


----------



## Gravelander (18. Juni 2017)

mir gefällt es auch richtig gut!! Glückwunsch!

Als Pinion-Liebhaber stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum die P1.12 gewählt wurde. Dachte die Reihe gibt es nicht mehr, sondern ausschließlich nur noch die C-Line?
(ich habe auch die P1.12 seit knapp zwei Jahren am Fatbike und bin sehr sehr glücklich)


----------



## aquadody (18. Juni 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


> mir gefällt es auch richtig gut!! Glückwunsch!
> 
> Als Pinion-Liebhaber stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum die P1.12 gewählt wurde. Dachte die Reihe gibt es nicht mehr, sondern ausschließlich nur noch die C-Line?
> (ich habe auch die P1.12 seit knapp zwei Jahren am Fatbike und bin sehr sehr glücklich)


Ich wollte aus Kosten und Gewichtsgründen  eigentlich das C12, da wäre es aber Laut MITECH wegen der schmaleren Riemenlinie recht eng zwischen Riemen und und meinen 29x3 Reifen geworden.
Als schöner Nebeneffekt passen jetzt die Getriebedeckel perfekt zu den Hope Naben [emoji7] 

Ich habe noch nichts davon gehört das die P Serie eingestellt werden soll, die 18 Gang Version gibt es auch nur in der P Serie.

Ich bin vollends Begeistert von dem Getriebe, hochschalten geht total flüssig und schnell auch mehrere Gänse auf einmal, beim runterschalten muß man etwas Druck raus nehmen, dann geht das auch fix und sehr zuverlässig.  Auch die Bandbreite reicht mir vollkommen. 

Die Aufbauqualität vom Rad ist grandios, ich habe jetzt zwar erst 60 km mit dem Teil gemacht, aber es knarzt und klappert nichts, alles ist super auf meine Maße eingestellt, selbst die Position Sattel zu Kurbel passt perfekt.

RIESENLOB AN MITECH [emoji106] [emoji108] [emoji122] 

Gesendet von meinem BBA100-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (18. Juni 2017)

Sind die Reifen eigentlich tubeless montiert? Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen/probieren.


----------



## aquadody (18. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Sind die Reifen eigentlich tubeless montiert? Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen/probieren.


Jepp, sind tubeless montiert, funzt problemlos. Brauchte noch nicht nachpumpen, am HR 1 bar und vorne 0.8 bar sind seit Freitag konstant. 

Gesendet von meinem BBA100-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juni 2017)

schönes Bike, gefällt sehr


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (18. Juni 2017)

Krasser Luftdruck  .ich fahre nur nach handgefühl um 2 bar .wie fahren sich 0. 8


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juni 2017)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> Krasser Luftdruck  .ich fahre nur nach handgefühl um 2 bar .wie fahren sich 0. 8



2 bar im plus Reifen?

Das bin ich nicht mal bei 26 Zoll mit 2,35 Reifen gefahren


----------



## DerHackbart (18. Juni 2017)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> Krasser Luftdruck  .ich fahre nur nach handgefühl um 2 bar .wie fahren sich 0. 8


2 Bar bei 3 Zoll Breite?!


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2017)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> Krasser Luftdruck  .ich fahre nur nach handgefühl um 2 bar .wie fahren sich 0. 8



...sehr gut


----------



## lucie (18. Juni 2017)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> Krasser Luftdruck  .ich fahre nur nach handgefühl um 2 bar .wie fahren sich 0. 8



Absolut bescheiden...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Juni 2017)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> ich fahre nur nach handgefühl um 2 bar


du kennst aber schon die Vorteile von Plusreifen?
bei 2bar ist alles was der Reifen machen soll einfach nur kastriert, da kannst du auch einen 2.0er mit 3bar fahren
Ich habe je nach Terain zwischen 0,8bar und 1,2bar drauf, meist vorne 0,8 und hinten 1bar, fährt sich super 
btw. selbst im schmalen 2,25 habe ich nur 1,8bar drauf und das mit ner Starrgabel.


----------



## MrBrightside (18. Juni 2017)

Auf den Specialized-Plusreifen steht ein maximaler Druck zum Fahren von 1,5bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquadody (19. Juni 2017)

Mit dem geringen Luftdruck fährt es sich genial, man braucht halt ne breite Felge... Beim Reifen hab ich mich zur stabileren Variante der Karkasse entschieden da walkt nicht und es gibt Grip ohne ende, ich habe ein Paar Trailabschnitte durch Kiefernwälder, nichtmal diese dämlichen Kiefernzapfen bringen die Fuhre aus der Ruhe.....


----------



## aquadody (19. Juni 2017)

Hier nochmal ein schöneres Bild:


----------



## MrBrightside (19. Juni 2017)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das geht, wär aber dafür das Rad zu den Bike der Woche Vorschlägen zu tun. Vielleicht kann das ja jemand machen, dem danach ist. Bin auch nur am Smartphone grad.

Danke!


----------



## Nanatzaya (19. Juni 2017)

Mit den Barends wird das aber ein schwerer Gang vor die Style-Polizei. 

_(nicht dass ich persönlich was dagegen hab, aber ihr seht was in den Threads zum BdW immer los ist)_


----------



## MrBrightside (19. Juni 2017)

Ja, ein zwei sympathische Sätze warum die dran sind wären gut. Dann verstehen das vielleicht auch alle.


----------



## 601 (19. Juni 2017)

aquadody schrieb:


> man braucht halt ne breite Felge...



Hi, welche Innenbreite hat die Felge?


----------



## DerHackbart (19. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ja, ein zwei sympathische Sätze warum die dran sind wären gut. Dann verstehen das vielleicht auch alle.



Davon kann man leider nicht ausgehen...


----------



## null-2wo (19. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> ein zwei sympathische Sätze


"... die sind dran, weil (der Besitzer) es so will. Wem es nicht passt, darf sich das Rad selbst ohne die Dinger aufbauen oder gleich die Bullen rufen."


----------



## aquadody (20. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Blumen,  freut mich das es nicht nur mir gefällt. 

Die Barends sind ab, da gab es nen Missverständnis mit dem Erbauer ......

Gesendet von meinem BBA100-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquadody (20. Juni 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Hi, welche Innenbreite hat die Felge?


Das ist ne Fun Workshop Trailride + 40  mit 40mm Innenweite.



Gesendet von meinem BBA100-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (20. Juni 2017)

Passt auf eine Felge mit 45mm Innenweite noch ein 2.6er Reifen? Oder wird der dabei zu breit gezogen. Bekomme nächste Woche mein Fuse, denke aber, dass mir der 3.0 zu breit ist


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juni 2017)

Nicht denken, sondern fahren!


----------



## DerHackbart (20. Juni 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Passt auf eine Felge mit 45mm Innenweite noch ein 2.6er Reifen? Oder wird der dabei zu breit gezogen. Bekomme nächste Woche mein Fuse, denke aber, dass mir der 3.0 zu breit ist


Einfach die 3.0er fahren und am Komfort erfreuen! Aber nicht vergessen die Schläuche rauszuwerfen!


----------



## Maitre-B (20. Juni 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Passt auf eine Felge mit 45mm Innenweite noch ein 2.6er Reifen? Oder wird der dabei zu breit gezogen. Bekomme nächste Woche mein Fuse, denke aber, dass mir der 3.0 zu breit ist



2.8er sind darauf schon recht "eckig", siehe hier: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-dartmoor-primal-29.711520/page-20#post-14501510


----------



## CrossX (20. Juni 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Einfach die 3.0er fahren und am Komfort erfreuen! Aber nicht vergessen die Schläuche rauszuwerfen!


Tubeless Kit steht schon hier. Vielleicht probiere ich es erst mal mit den breiten Puschen. Zu irgendwas werden die ja schon gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (20. Juni 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> 2.8er sind darauf schon recht "eckig", siehe hier:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-dartmoor-primal-29.711520/page-20#post-14501510



naja der TB ist allgemein recht eckig. ich hatte den nobby 2.8 auch auf 45 IW ohne probleme. jetzt der 2.8 minion auch ok.


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Juni 2017)

Als Alternative zum 2.8er Minion habe ich mir zum Tourenfahren mal was schnelles draufgemacht. Nobby Nic in 2.6. Hat auch was, wobei das typische Plusgefühl nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## MrBrightside (21. Juni 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Als Alternative zum 2.8er Minion habe ich mir zum Tourenfahren mal was schnelles draufgemacht. Nobby Nic in 2.6. Hat auch was, wobei das typische Plusgefühl nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


Was für eine Innenweite haben die Felgen?


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Juni 2017)

36mm


----------



## MrBrightside (21. Juni 2017)

Danke.
Meinst du mit 40mm würden 2,6"er auch noch ordentlich draufpassen?


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Juni 2017)

Ich denke schon dass das noch geht.


----------



## MrBrightside (21. Juni 2017)

Cool. Sieht gut aus bei dir. Nur nicht mehr (semi-)fat.


----------



## imun (21. Juni 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Als Alternative zum 2.8er Minion habe ich mir zum Tourenfahren mal was schnelles draufgemacht. Nobby Nic in 2.6. Hat auch was, wobei das typische Plusgefühl nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


Der Rahmen gefällt mir


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2017)

Eine der wenigen 29+ von den großen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (23. Juni 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>


Sehr geil!
Ist die Gabel stino oder aftermarket?


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Juni 2017)

Danke.

Ist Aftermarket Chinacarbon.


----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ist Aftermarket Chinacarbon.


Haste mal nen Link?


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Juni 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Haste mal nen Link?


Hier mal was aus Deutschland:

https://best-bike-parts.de/Kubis-29...ork-15-110mm-29-tapered-PM-495mm-770g-UD-matt


----------



## kwark (24. Juni 2017)

Scaled Plus 
War ein Test ob ein 3/29"er in die neue 29er Rev/Pike passt.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Juni 2017)

Ist das überhaupt ein echter 3.0er?


----------



## kwark (24. Juni 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt ein echter 3.0er?


Nein, der ist 26x2,1", wollte euch nur verarschen...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2017)

was hast Du in höhe und breite gemessen?
auf welcher felge?
die gabel hat boost?
ich zweifel nicht an, dass es ein 3.0er ist, mich würden nur die werte interessieren.


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Juni 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Haste mal nen Link?



Lief über eBay, aber der Verkäufer scheint inaktiv. Finde die Gabel auch auf die Schnelle nicht mehr, sorry.
Ist wohl die Kubis Gabel im "Direktvertrieb" 

Das Laufrad im grünen Stanton is ebenfalls meins. Gabel hat Boost. Der Minion DHF hat um die 76mm an den Stollen. Fällt etwa aus wie der Bontrager Chupacabra. Felge ist Sun Mulefüt 50mm Innenweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (25. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Danke.
> Meinst du mit 40mm würden 2,6"er auch noch ordentlich draufpassen?


Schwalbe empfiehlt für Nobby Nic 2.6 30-40mm Maulweite, Stans 29-32mm

lt. meinen Recherchen sind 40mm bereits zu breit für 2.6 Reifen weil die Seitenwände zu exponiert sind, es ist zudem fraglich ob die zusätzliche Abstützbreite einer 35mm Felge überhaupt noch einen spürbaren Unterschied macht, ich fahre seit 2 Wochen die Nobby Nic mit 0.9bar auf 30mm Felge hinten / 0.8bar auf 35mm Felge vorne


----------



## ilfer (26. Juni 2017)

Nachdem die Customizierungsarbeiten fürs Erste abgeschlossen sind, häng ich unsere beiden Plusbikes hier auch mal rein.
Nummero 1: Mein Specialized Fuse. Größe L. Es war mal ein Comp, hat nun aber die Manitou Magnum Comp vom Expert drin und einen Henge Titan Sattel, sowie Nukeproof Electron Evo Pedale. Außerdem ein 1x11 Setup mit XT-GS-Schaltwerk, XT-iSpec-B-Triggern, Sunrace 11-50 Kassette und Sram X01 Carbonkurbel mit Absolute Black 34 T Oval-Kettenblatt. Der Radsatz ist ein El Guapo von Planet X auf WTB i40 Felgen und Schwalbe Rocket Ron 27,5x2,8 (tubeless mit bc-Ventilen). Gesamtgewicht komplett 12,9 kg.


----------



## ilfer (26. Juni 2017)

Nummero 2: Das Specialized Ruze meiner Frau. Größe M. Serie bis auf Schwalbe G-One 27,5x2,8 Reifen (tubeless mit bc-Ventilen), ein Myth Sattel mit schwarzen Streben und Exustar-Pedale. Gesamtgewicht komplett auch 12,9 kg.


----------



## DerHackbart (26. Juni 2017)

Auf ein Fazit zu den Plus G-One bin ich sehr gespannt.
Fahre Sie in 29 Zoll am Zweitrad und bin schwer angetan.

Eine Verwendung am Plusbike hat sich mir bisher nicht erschlossen, da sich die Lisgrößen meiner Meinung nach eher für Trails als fürs Kilometerfressen anbieten...


----------



## digi-foto.at (26. Juni 2017)

@ilfer ....sehr schöne Bikes....

Wie macht sich das Schaltwerk mit der 50'er Kasette?
Was hast du hier genau für einen Käfig verbaut?
Denn mein originales XT Schaltwerk (Direktmount) kämpft schon etwas mit der 11-46'er  

lg
Kurt


----------



## Nanatzaya (26. Juni 2017)

Das Ruze gefällt mir optisch irgendwie besser als das Fuse. Schickes Gerät.

Die 50'er Kassette sieht schon mächtig aus. Eignet sich ja fast schon als Pizzateller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (26. Juni 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Auf ein Fazit zu den Plus G-One bin ich sehr gespannt.


Da meine Frau selten richtiges Gelände sieht, sind die genau richtig für ihre Einsatzzwecke: Fahrradweg und Schotter. Auch Ausflüge auf trockene Trails sollen laut diesem Test kein Problem sein. Ich hatte G-One kurzzeitig auf meinem Hinterrad und war sehr begeistert, wie leicht die rollen - vor allem im Vergleich zu den originalen Specialized Ground Control. Genug Grip haben sie dank der Plus-Größe auch.


digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das Schaltwerk mit der 50'er Kasette?
> Was hast du hier genau für einen Käfig verbaut?


Das Schaltwerk funktioniert prima mit der Kassette, nur auf den kleinen Ritzeln muss ich noch ein bissl nachjustieren. Es ist die mittellange Version (Shimano XT 11-fach Schaltwerk RD-M8000 GS Shadow-Plus), die soll besser mit großen Kassetten klar kommen als die lange. Kette ist die SRAM X1.


Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Das Ruze gefällt mir optisch irgendwie besser als das Fuse. Schickes Gerät.


Ich finds auch super  Erinnert mich sehr an den Stumpjumper von der Form her.


----------



## schaeufele (26. Juni 2017)

Was bringt das Ruze denn so auf die Waage?
(Tubeless?)


----------



## ilfer (26. Juni 2017)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Was bringt das Ruze denn so auf die Waage?
> (Tubeless?)


Beide Bikes haben im gezeigten Zustand mit Flaschenhalter, Tacho und tubeless-Montage 12,9 kg. Ich habs oben ergänzt


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juli 2017)

Stanton Sherpa 29+ Prototyp





(Quelle)


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2017)

Schick.


----------



## schaeufele (6. Juli 2017)

Das Stanton macht Lust zum Biken, echt klasse.
Kannst Du etwas zu den Reifen verraten, VEE? / TL?


----------



## -zor- (7. Juli 2017)

sehr fein das Sherpa 
... und ab auf die Liste


----------



## Toronto (10. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Hat hier jemand mit nem Transition Scout oder Smuggler bereits Plusbereifung ausprobiert und kann sagen ob das passt?

Überlege ob ich mir mit einem der Rahmen nen Bike aufbaue und würde halt gerne Plus fahren.
Muss nicht zwingend 3,0 sein, auch nen 2,8 NN z.B, oder in der Art würde mir reichen.

Alternativ reichts auch wenn jemand die Innenbreite zwischen den Ketten- & Sattelstreben messen kann. Abstand von der Achse zur breitesten des Reifens hab ich grad nicht zur Hand (ca 31-34cm??).
Kann ich sonst auch im Scout oder Smuggler Sammelthread posten.

Schon mal Danke für Infos.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## svennox (21. Juli 2017)

ein paar echt tolle Netzfunde, wie ich finde


----------



## svennox (21. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (21. Juli 2017)

wow! noch eins SORRY 
quelle : http://theradavist.com/2017/05/the-...skool-new-school-tom-ritchey-27-5-hardtail/#1


----------



## novaterra (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo, ist es moglich ein 27,5"plus laufrad(2.8nn auf 40mm felge) in ein 27,5" boost fox 34 zu montieren? 

Gruss Joost


----------



## Rommos (23. Juli 2017)

Was ist denn ein richtig breiter B+ -Reifen? 
Bin am überlegen mit einer 50er POG-Felge mal versuchsweise was fürs Fatbike alternativ zu basteln, 29+ passt da nicht rein. Vom Durchmesser wäre ein dicker B+ ziemlcih gut passend....

Der Fat Nimble in 3.5" ist da z.B. 77mm breit, also eigentlich genau 3.0"...

Merci
Roman


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juli 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein richtig breiter B+ -Reifen?
> Bin am überlegen mit einer 50er POG-Felge mal versuchsweise was fürs Fatbike alternativ zu basteln, 29+ passt da nicht rein. Vom Durchmesser wäre ein dicker B+ ziemlcih gut passend....
> 
> Der Fat Nimble in 3.5" ist da z.B. 77mm breit, also eigentlich genau 3.0"...
> ...


Der ist fett:
https://www.fatbike24.de/products/F...begazi-Team-Issue-TLR-Fatbikereifen-2017.html


----------



## Rommos (23. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Der ist fett:
> https://www.fatbike24.de/products/F...begazi-Team-Issue-TLR-Fatbikereifen-2017.html


Wow, bin ja grad über die Maxxis Minion in 27,5x3,8 "gestolpert, aber der ist krass (und leichter als die Maxxis...).
Aber das ist wohl beides schon wieder zu breit für eine 50er Felge. Und werden auch höher als ein echter 3,25" bauen


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juli 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wow, bin ja grad über die Maxxis Minion in 27,5x3,8 "gestolpert, aber der ist krass (und leichter als die Maxxis...).
> Aber das ist wohl beides schon wieder zu breit für eine 50er Felge. Und werden auch höher als ein echter 3,25" bauen


Bontrager hat da wohl mehr in 27,5". Kannst ja durchschauen.

Schwalbe sagt übrigens 50mm Maulweite bis 75mm Reifen.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2017)

Die dicksten Plus-Reifen sind der Vee Trax Fatty und der Duro Crux


----------



## Rommos (23. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die dicksten Plus-Reifen sind der Vee Trax Fatty und der Duro Crux


Glaub Duro Miner hab ich noch hier im Hochregal  die waren damals zu breit für den Einsatz in 29er Rahmen....


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Glaub Duro Miner hab ich noch hier im Hochregal  die waren damals zu breit für den Einsatz in 29er Rahmen....


Der Miner ist etwas schmaler als der Crux, aber auch gut dimensioniert. den Crux und den Nimble/Chaoyang kann ich für dich messen, wenns um den Milimeter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (23. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Miner ist etwas schmaler als der Crux, aber auch gut dimensioniert. den Crux und den Nimble/Chaoyang kann ich für dich messen, wenns um den Milimeter geht.


Klingt gut, merci  Ich hab gesehen, dass es bei ridewill den Big Daddy in 3,5" gibt, wäre für das Geld einen Versuch wert  Noch ist keine Eile, ist erst mal so ein Hirnschwurbel...


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juli 2017)

Der Big Daddy dürfte identisch mit dem Fat B Nimble sein, da der Fat B Nimble auch von Chaoyang produziert wird.


----------



## rmaurer (24. Juli 2017)

novaterra schrieb:


> Hallo, ist es moglich ein 27,5"plus laufrad(2.8nn auf 40mm felge) in ein 27,5" boost fox 34 zu montieren?
> 
> Gruss Joost


http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-p...bby-nic-standard-27-5-frame-fork-1016507.html

...oder einfach mal diesen thread lesen? (durchsuchen)


----------



## svennox (26. Juli 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>


..wirklich lecker das Teil ..  ..mußte ich somit auch in deinem Album "liken"


----------



## b_a (26. Juli 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hab was entdeckt...
> Wilier Jaroon+
> Anhang anzeigen 527307



Da das hier ja mal gepostet wurde und der Faden gerade so schön Schwung hat, stell ich mal ganz frech mein neues Baby hier rein, vielleicht interessiert es ja wen...


 



 



 



 
Ist Grösse S, die 29" sind nach Ansicht gewisser Mitmenschen wohl etwas grenzwertig, die Geo auf jeden Fall ziemlich ausgereizt; macht mir aber trotzdem mächtig Spass


----------



## maxito (26. Juli 2017)

@b_a super, mehr Monstercrosser geht nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (26. Juli 2017)

Magst du gern so kleine, kurze Rahmen? Oder warum S? Sattelstütze sieht aus als könntest du locker was größeres fahren. Extremer Langbeiner?


----------



## b_a (26. Juli 2017)

Mädel - daher tendenziell schon Langbeiner; Schrittgrösse ist 85cm bei Total 170 und vom Crosser/ Rennrad her kommend wollte ich keinesfalls überstreckt auf dem Rad sitzen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juli 2017)

Sehr geil, das Jaroon! Erst gestern im Netz danach geguckt, weil man es so selten sieht... 
Viel Spaß damit! 

Wie passt dir die Übersetzung mit dem 32er auf 11-42?


----------



## hw_doc (26. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Magst du gern so kleine, kurze Rahmen? Oder warum S? Sattelstütze sieht aus als könntest du locker was größeres fahren. Extremer Langbeiner?



Viel kürzer geht der Vorbau dann auch nicht - also woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?


----------



## b_a (26. Juli 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr geil, das Jaroon! Erst gestern im Netz danach geguckt, weil man es so selten sieht...
> Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Wie passt dir die Übersetzung mit dem 32er auf 11-42?



Na ja, mit den Lieferfristen hatten sie's nicht so; aus Anfang März wurde Juni (bestellt Ende Januar), abgesehen von der Nische dürfte das mit ein Grund sein, warum das Rad eher selten ist .

Hab knapp 3 Monate verletzungsbedingte Pause hinter mir; wünschen tät ich mir daher ab und zu schon ein grösseres Ritzel, ich denke aber, dass ich mich mit der Übersetzung langfristig arrangieren kann. Den Reflex, bei Abfahrten auf Asphalt mittreten zu wollen, muss ich mir irgendwie einfach noch abgewöhnen  - mit 11/32 kommt man da nicht wirklich weit, allerdings macht das Rad auf Asphalt ohnehin wenig Sinn...

@hw_doc Vorbau wurde immerhin schon gegen was längeres ausgetauscht (ich meinte ein 60er von Speci); original war so ein Promax-Superstummel drauf


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juli 2017)

b_a schrieb:


> wünschen tät ich mir daher ab und zu schon ein grösseres Ritzel, ich denke aber, dass ich mich mit der Übersetzung langfristig arrangieren kann. Den Reflex, bei Abfahrten auf Asphalt mittreten zu wollen, muss ich mir irgendwie einfach noch abgewöhnen  - mit 11/32 kommt man da nicht wirklich weit, allerdings macht das Rad auf Asphalt ohnehin wenig Sinn...


Wenn die Kassette verschlissen ist, kannst du ja auf eine Sunrace 11-46 wechseln und hättest damit vielleicht die gesuchte Reserve.
Das Schaltwerk macht das locker mit.


----------



## b_a (26. Juli 2017)

Ja -in die Richtung hab ich auch schon gedacht... Ich peile bis zum Winter ohnehin einen zweiten etwas schmaleren und leichteren Laufradsatz an; wahrscheinlich tausche ich dann einfach die Kassetten.


----------



## hw_doc (26. Juli 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn die Kassette verschlissen ist, kannst du ja auf eine Sunrace 11-46 wechseln und hättest damit vielleicht die gesuchte Reserve.
> Das Schaltwerk macht das locker mit.





b_a schrieb:


> Ja -in die Richtung hab ich auch schon gedacht... Ich peile bis zum Winter ohnehin einen zweiten etwas schmaleren und leichteren Laufradsatz an; wahrscheinlich tausche ich dann einfach die Kassetten.



Obacht - wenn jetzt SRAM verbaut ist, wird das ohne weiteres nichts mit dem Tausch zu Sunrace!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2017)

Erste Reaktion: dickes Ding.
Gefällt mir richtig gut.
Wie viel reifenfreiheit hast Du mit der aktuellen Bereifung?


----------



## b_a (26. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Obacht - wenn jetzt SRAM verbaut ist, wird das ohne weiteres nichts mit dem Tausch zu Sunrace!



ok - das "einfach" lass ich dann halt weg 
ev. würde auch die 9-44 von e-thirteen mit einem 30er vorne Sinn machen... aber vorerst müssen die Beine und nicht das Bike optimiert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Obacht - wenn jetzt SRAM verbaut ist, wird das ohne weiteres nichts mit dem Tausch zu Sunrace!


Obacht, da ist zwar SRAM verbaut, allerdings die NX mit 11-42t.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Obacht - wenn jetzt SRAM verbaut ist, wird das ohne weiteres nichts mit dem Tausch zu Sunrace!



Wenn das kleinste Ritzel jetzt ein 11er ist, dann aber doch


----------



## hw_doc (26. Juli 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Obacht, da ist zwar SRAM verbaut, allerdings die NX mit 11-42t.





mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn das kleinste Ritzel jetzt ein 11er ist, dann aber doch



Ich leg mich jetzt besser hin...


----------



## b_a (26. Juli 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wie viel reifenfreiheit hast Du mit der aktuellen Bereifung?



An Ketten- und Sattelstreben jeweils 12 bis 15mm, oben in der Gabelkrümmung so 2 bis 3mm, also eigentlich gerade knapp schleiffrei...


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2017)

Oh, das an der Gabel ist nicht viel.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2017)

Ui, so wird das ausgeliefert?


----------



## b_a (27. Juli 2017)

macht bis jetzt keine Probleme und Schlamm und Dreck hat das Bike probehalber auch schon gesehen, langfristig dürfte der Lack nicht so erfreut sein, aber sonst...auf der Vorderseite öffnet sich die Gabel nach oben, da ist also viel mehr Raum; die Engstelle wäre mir gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich gestern nicht genauer hingeschaut hätte.


----------



## bolg (28. Juli 2017)

b_a schrieb:


> macht bis jetzt keine Probleme und Schlamm und Dreck hat das Bike probehalber auch schon gesehen, langfristig dürfte der Lack nicht so erfreut sein, aber sonst...auf der Vorderseite öffnet sich die Gabel nach oben, da ist also viel mehr Raum; die Engstelle wäre mir gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich gestern nicht genauer hingeschaut hätte.


Die Gabel war mit dabei oder hast du die separat gekauft?


----------



## b_a (28. Juli 2017)

Gabel war mit dabei, das Jaroon+  wird leider nur als komplettrad verkauft...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (28. Juli 2017)

Dem Rollerer gefällt das Rad. Sehr.
Und auch das Terrain. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Monster. Und wir wollen hier mehr Bilder sehen...!


----------



## bolg (30. Juli 2017)

b_a schrieb:


> Gabel war mit dabei, das Jaroon+  wird leider nur als komplettrad verkauft...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Ich plane seit zwei Jahren ein Reiserad für den Querfeldeineinsatz als Selbstaufbau und komme einfach zu keiner Entscheidung. Dein Jaroon kommt meinen Vorstellungen aber schon recht nah.


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juli 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Ich plane seit zwei Jahren ein Reiserad für den Querfeldeineinsatz als Selbstaufbau und komme einfach zu keiner Entscheidung. Dein Jaroon kommt meinen Vorstellungen aber schon recht nah.



Fargo!


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juli 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fargo!


+1
Oder das vaya


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Juli 2017)

Wenn auch kleinere Räder gehen:
NS Rag+
http://www.ns-bikes.com/rag,132,pl.html


----------



## bolg (30. Juli 2017)

Mir schwirrt was mit 29+ und Pinion im Kopf rum, wobei letztere eher so ein Goodie darstellen würde. Ich hatte mich schon mal fast für den Surly ECR entschieden, aber die Farben sind wirklich so gar nicht mein Ding. Und den gleich umlackieren lassen wollt ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (30. Juli 2017)

Surly ECR wurde jetzt gerade als neue Version vorgestellt. 

Nochmal mein Museumsstück:


----------



## Holland (30. Juli 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Ich plane seit zwei Jahren ein Reiserad für den Querfeldeineinsatz als Selbstaufbau und komme einfach zu keiner Entscheidung. Dein Jaroon kommt meinen Vorstellungen aber schon recht nah.



Velo Orange Piolet.


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Klingt gut, merci  Ich hab gesehen, dass es bei ridewill den Big Daddy in 3,5" gibt, wäre für das Geld einen Versuch wert  Noch ist keine Eile, ist erst mal so ein Hirnschwurbel...


Hab dich nicht vergessen 

Chao Yang "3.5":
75 mm an der Karkasse
71 mm an den Stollen 
730 mm Durchmesser. 

Duro Crux:
78 mm an der Karkasse
82 mm an den Stollen 
740 mm Durchmesser. 

Jeweils bei ~1,1 Bar, tubeless auf 50mm POG Felge /45 mm Maulweite


----------



## Speedskater (30. Juli 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Mir schwirrt was mit 29+ und Pinion im Kopf rum, wobei letztere eher so ein Goodie darstellen würde.



Wenn Du von Pinion schreibst scheint dein Budget nicht so stark begrenzt zu sein. Schon mal über einen
"Custom Made Titamium Frame" aus China nachgedacht, da muss man keine Kompromisse machen.
Wenn Du den Jungs mitteilen kannst was Du haben möchtest, brutzeln die Dir das.

Habe ich schon zwei mal gemacht, das erst Bike schaut so aus.


----------



## bolg (30. Juli 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn Du von Pinion schreibst scheint dein Budget nicht so stark begrenzt zu sein. Schon mal über einen
> "Custom Made Titamium Frame" aus China nachgedacht, da muss man keine Kompromisse machen.
> Wenn Du den Jungs mitteilen kannst was Du haben möchtest, brutzeln die Dir das.
> 
> Habe ich schon zwei mal gemacht, das erst Bike schaut so aus.


Na, das mit den Kosten für die Pinion ist auch ein wunder Punkt. Auch Rahmen anfertigen lassen hatte ich schon mal angedacht, aber sh. Pinion. In erster Linie scheitert die ganze Geschichte aber momentan an der zu knappen Zeit und ohne gescheiten Plan, wo die Reise hingehen soll, fang ich nicht an.


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Juli 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Surly ECR wurde jetzt gerade als neue Version vorgestellt.
> 
> Nochmal mein Museumsstück:
> 
> ...



meins schaut irgendwie nur halb so fertig aus ... was hast du denn am sattelrohr gebastelt? sieht ja übel aus ... wie zufrieden bist du mit den wtb's - die kommen bei mir die woche jetzt auch drauf... mindesten 200 gr pro reifen ersparnis... wenn die auch schön rollen, bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## b_a (31. Juli 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Ich plane seit zwei Jahren ein Reiserad für den Querfeldeineinsatz als Selbstaufbau und komme einfach zu keiner Entscheidung. Dein Jaroon kommt meinen Vorstellungen aber schon recht nah.





hw_doc schrieb:


> Fargo!



Das Fargo stand bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Auswahlliste, vor allem, weil hier das Frameset erhältlich gewesen wäre. Bezüglich Gewicht und Preis bewegen sich die Räder aber in einem ähnlichen Rahmen und der gebürstete Stahl des Wiliers hat mich dann schon sehr gereizt (ich weiss gar nicht mehr, ob ich den Titan-Frame des Fargo je angeschaut habe; preislich wär mir das aber für so ein "Experiment" ohnehin noch zu heftig gewesen…)

Edit: Also bezüglich Ästhetik des Rahmens war das Wilier schon die richtige Entscheidung: wenn ihr wollt mach ich gerne ein paar Detailaufnahmen: ich bin von den "unsichtbaren" Schweissnähten und der Oberfläche immer noch jedes Mal geflasht, wenn ich das Bike anschaue


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Juli 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> meins schaut irgendwie nur halb so fertig aus ... was hast du denn am sattelrohr gebastelt? sieht ja übel aus ...



Naja, ich hab die Krampe ja jetzt auch schon über vier Jahre... 

Zum Sattelrohr: Das passt schon...Hauptsache, es geht weiter und der Rahmen muss nicht an die Wand. 
Eine Dokumentation der Reparatur gibt's seit Freitag im Verkehrszentrum des Deutschen Museums zu sehen.  

Passiert ist mir das hier: 








> R&D prototype Krampus frame and its 27.2 seat post, jump tube, funky T-slot (which we obviously had some issues with).  Notice this proto has rack mounts



Oberhalb des Risses wurde das Sattelrohr abgeschnitten und dann hinten 'ne Klemme drauf gelötet. 

Ich habe quasi den blauen Rahmen, nur mir diesem Ausfallende (Gepäckträgerösen habe ich auch):






Mein Yoke sieht ebenfalls so 






und nicht so 






aus. 

Alle Bilder stammen hier her (übrigens ziemlich interessant zu lesen): http://surlybikes.com/blog/post/2017_krampus_updates_or_if_you_lived_here_youd_be_home_by_now2

Falls das gute Stück tatsächlich mal endgültig die Grätsche machen sollte (ich hoffe auf eine Ewigkeit zusammen), habe ich mit einer schwarzen OPS Krampe vorgesorgt.







Zum Ranger: 
Ich fahre den Reifen jetzt ein knappes Jahr in der Light Variante und ohne Schlauch. 

Rollt sehr leicht, nach meinen und den Erfahrungen einer Hand voll anderer Ranger Fahrer kein Selfsteering, nicht ganz so voluminös wie ein Chupacabra, fluffige Karkasse, Tubelessmontage war problemlos mit der AirShot möglich, nach dem ersten Reinploppen reichte dann die normale Standpumpe.

Such mal in den Plusfäden nach Ranger und Beiträgen von mir, ich habe schon einige Male etwas zu den Reifen geschrieben.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2017)

Der Ranger ist ein top Plusreifen. Hab ihn jetzt mittlerweile schon einige Touren drauf, allerdings nur in 26 Zoll 
Fahre ihn auch schlauchlos, bzw. mit Procore und er war sofort dicht und hält die Luft richtig gut.
Hatte vorher den Knard drauf. Im direkten Vergleich rollert die Leichtrollervariante fast genauso gut wie der Knard, zumindest so mein Empfinden. Und für mich ist das Rollern der entscheidende Punkt bei Plusreifen, drum der Vergleich mit dem Knard.
Auf der W40 Felge hat der Ranger aber eindeutig das bessere Beherrschbarkeitsverhalten im Grenzbereich...und das bessere Nässeverhalten. Für mich hat der Ranger den Knard abgelöst.







G.


----------



## bolg (31. Juli 2017)

b_a schrieb:


> Das Fargo stand bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Auswahlliste, vor allem, weil hier das Frameset erhältlich gewesen wäre. Bezüglich Gewicht und Preis bewegen sich die Räder aber in einem ähnlichen Rahmen und der gebürstete Stahl des Wiliers hat mich dann schon sehr gereizt (ich weiss gar nicht mehr, ob ich den Titan-Frame des Fargo je angeschaut habe; preislich wär mir das aber für so ein "Experiment" ohnehin noch zu heftig gewesen…)
> 
> Edit: Also bezüglich Ästhetik des Rahmens war das Wilier schon die richtige Entscheidung: wenn ihr wollt mach ich gerne ein paar Detailaufnahmen: ich bin von den "unsichtbaren" Schweissnähten und der Oberfläche immer noch jedes Mal geflasht, wenn ich das Bike anschaue


Das würde mich schon interessieren, wie der Rahmen im Detail gearbeitet ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaeufele (31. Juli 2017)

@LB Jörg 
mich interessiert der Ranger ebenfalls - es gibt 2 Varianten, meinst du den schwereren? 

*Lieferumfang:*
- 1 x Faltreifen WTB Ranger TCS Tough Fast Rolling PLUS

*Gewicht:*
-schwarz / 27,5x2,8 : 1044 g
-schwarz / 27,5x3,0 : 1080 g


Grüsse
Rainer


----------



## null-2wo (31. Juli 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.


das bike...


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Juli 2017)

Jupp, in schwarz auch sehr schön... Danke für die Tipps...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2017)

schaeufele schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> mich interessiert der Ranger ebenfalls - es gibt 2 Varianten, meinst du den schwereren?
> 
> *Lieferumfang:*
> ...



Ich hab zwar alle 3 Rangersorten daheim lliegen, aber am Rad hab ich die Light Fast Rolling.
Dachte mir, erst wenn die nicht taugen, dann montiere ich die Tough  Aber bis jetzt keine Defekte, deswegen die Anderen noch nicht probiert.

G.


----------



## b_a (1. August 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Das würde mich schon interessieren, wie der Rahmen im Detail gearbeitet ist!


hier ein paar Detailaufnahmen des Rahmens, ich denke, der Charakter des Materials kommt hier recht gut rüber...


----------



## ONE78 (1. August 2017)

Puh, die Nähte sehen schon geil aus, aber dieses Ofenrohr da vorn dran???


----------



## svennox (2. August 2017)

..naja .. was für Nähte ?!  ..man sieht sie ja gar nicht 

NENE .. scherz beiseite ..is schon geil, trotzdem finde ich es auch GEIL, wenn man sie NOCH erkennen kann, aber sauber MÜSSEN sie sein !


----------



## CC. (2. August 2017)

Ich stehe ja auch auf diesen Raw-Look. So schön kann also auch Stahl sein. Und diese Nähte sind schon ein echer Hingucker.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## bolg (2. August 2017)

b_a schrieb:


> hier ein paar Detailaufnahmen des Rahmens, ich denke, der Charakter des Materials kommt hier recht gut rüber...
> Anhang anzeigen 629716
> Anhang anzeigen 629714
> Anhang anzeigen 629717
> ...


Jo, das sieht edel aus. Respekt. DAnke für die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (3. August 2017)

Das Surly ECR gibt's bald auch als 27,5+ in kleineren Rahmengrößen. Sollte also auch eine gute Basis für normale 29er Laufräder sein, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## bolg (3. August 2017)

randinneur schrieb:


> Das Surly ECR gibt's bald auch als 27,5+ in kleineren Rahmengrößen. Sollte also auch eine gute Basis für normale 29er Laufräder sein, oder übersehe ich da was?


Hm, warum nicht gleich jeneswelches? 
ECR 29


----------



## randinneur (3. August 2017)

schon klar. Damit legt man sich auf 29+ fest. Ich finde 27,5+ aber die bessere Basis für kleinere Rahmengrößen. Eine zusätzliche Option für normale 29er Räder wäre einfach schick. Ich denke da so an 27,5+ mit Rohloff und 29er Singlespeed und bei Bedarf wechseln... Nur so ne Idee.


----------



## bolg (3. August 2017)

randinneur schrieb:


> schon klar. Damit legt man sich auf 29+ fest. Ich finde 27,5+ aber die bessere Basis für kleinere Rahmengrößen. Eine zusätzliche Option für normale 29er Räder wäre einfach schick. Ich denke da so an 27,5+ mit Rohloff und 29er Singlespeed und bei Bedarf wechseln... Nur so ne Idee.


Ah ok. Nö, dann stimmt dein Konzept. Aber ohne den Rahmen zu kennen gibt's je nach  Reifen halt ein Limit, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## hw_doc (4. August 2017)

b_a schrieb:


> Da das hier ja mal gepostet wurde und der Faden gerade so schön Schwung hat, stell ich mal ganz frech mein neues Baby hier rein, vielleicht interessiert es ja wen...
> Anhang anzeigen 627743
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 627748
> ...



So, dann mach ich mal weiter!
Mit grenzwertiger Geo kann ich auch dienen!  B)

Das hier sind die Bilder vor der ersten Tour:








Inzwischen ist der Sattel getauscht und auf passender Höhe, schicke Scheiben kommen noch.

Grundidee war ein günstiger Monstercrosser - da kam mir das Angebot vom Fuse in traumhafter Farbe gerade recht!

Klar, dass die Bremsen mit dem Lenker getauscht werden mussten. Hatte vor ein paar Monaten den Specialized Hilo-Dropbar mit Rise auf ner Messe entdeckt und war froh, dass der inzwischen auch einzeln zu bekommen ist. Passte auch zum Stil des Bikes.

Rahmenhöhe S kam gleich mit nem 40er Vorbau, die 100er Gabel wurde auf 120 (wie bei M und darüber) aufgestockt, um vorne höher zu kommen.
Der Plan ging wunderbar auf!

Da ich an der Schaltung wenig verändern wollte und die Hydros für 11-fach unglaublich teuer sind, war ich froh, dass ich da einen preiswerten Kompromiss gefunden hab. Bei SRAM gibt es ja keine Probleme beim Mixen von RR und MTB. Die Bremsen ziehen mit Avid-Scheiben sehr gut - klare Empfehlung!

Der linke Schalthebel steuert anstelle eines Umwerfers den Dropper an, wegen der Gesamtlänge bin ich bei einer 150er TranzX gelandet. Scheinen obendrein leichter als die  Originalstützen!

In der Ebene fehlen mir schon ein paar Zähne am 30er KB - also wird die Kassette evtl. auch noch weichen.
Mit ein paar flotteren Reifen kann ich den Wunsch sicherlich noch dringlicher machen - mal sehen!  B)


----------



## BigJohn (4. August 2017)

Lässt sich das im Unterlenker überhaupt fahren. Sieht recht steil aus. Der Dropper am sti ist genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (4. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Lässt sich das im Unterlenker überhaupt fahren. Sieht recht steil aus. Der Dropper am sti ist genial



Danke!

Ja, geht sogar besser, als an meinem Oldscool-Ritchey-Dropper am Alltagsrad! Bin abwärts sogar ab und an im Unterlenker unterwegs - bessere Bremskontrolle und dabei den Lenker sicherer im Griff. Funktioniert nur begrenzt, wenn es wirklich steil wird - da ist man - genau wie im Rest des Geländes - am besten auf den Hebeln unterwegs.
Mit blockierter Gabel und damit entsprechend noch mehr Höhe fühlt sich das sehr langstreckentauglich an.


----------



## MrBrightside (4. August 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, dann mach ich mal weiter!
> Mit grenzwertiger Geo kann ich auch dienen!  B)
> 
> Das hier sind die Bilder vor der ersten Tour:
> ...


Interessantes Projekt! Danke, dass du uns teilhaben lässt! 

Hast du die original TRP-Bremse mit den Sram-Rennradhebeln kombiniert?


----------



## hw_doc (4. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Interessantes Projekt! Danke, dass du uns teilhaben lässt!
> 
> Hast du die original TRP-Bremse mit den Sram-Rennradhebeln kombiniert?



Die SRAM-Hebel kommen komplett mit Zange!


----------



## MrBrightside (5. August 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Die SRAM-Hebel kommen komplett mit Zange!


Ok. Danke und viel Spaß noch damit!


----------



## b_a (5. August 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bin abwärts sogar ab und an im Unterlenker unterwegs - bessere Bremskontrolle und dabei den Lenker sicherer im Griff. Funktioniert nur begrenzt, wenn es wirklich steil wird - da ist man - genau wie im Rest des Geländes - am besten auf den Hebeln unterwegs.



spannendes Rad - der Dropper bezieht sich  auf die absenkbare Sattelstütze, richtig? Da bin ich im Moment recht hin- und hergerissen, ob ich das möchte oder nicht: der hohe Sattel störte mich bis jetzt noch nicht richtig, aber ein gewisses Konfliktpotential in brenzligen Situationen lässt sich doch auch ohne viel Fantasie erahnen  Andererseits ist das Rad für mich halt wirklich immer noch ein fetter Crosser, den ich nicht unnötig "verfälschen" möchte -  das Teil sitzt sich eher wie ein Rennrad denn MTB, im Unterschied zu Dir bin ich im Gelände auch grösstenteils im Unterlenker unterwegs, sobald es schnell oder anspruchsvoll wird, selbst in ganz steilen Abwärtspassagen. Überschlagsgefühle sind bis jetzt noch nicht aufgekommen, könnte aber auch mit der Starrgabel zu tuen haben...


----------



## hw_doc (5. August 2017)

b_a schrieb:


> spannendes Rad - der Dropper bezieht sich  auf die absenkbare Sattelstütze, richtig? Da bin ich im Moment recht hin- und hergerissen, ob ich das möchte oder nicht: der hohe Sattel störte mich bis jetzt noch nicht richtig, aber ein gewisses Konfliktpotential in brenzligen Situationen lässt sich doch auch ohne viel Fantasie erahnen  Andererseits ist das Rad für mich halt wirklich immer noch ein fetter Crosser, den ich nicht unnötig "verfälschen" möchte -  das Teil sitzt sich eher wie ein Rennrad denn MTB, im Unterschied zu Dir bin ich im Gelände auch grösstenteils im Unterlenker unterwegs, sobald es schnell oder anspruchsvoll wird, selbst in ganz steilen Abwärtspassagen. Überschlagsgefühle sind bis jetzt noch nicht aufgekommen, könnte aber auch mit der Starrgabel zu tuen haben...



Danke!

Genau: Dropper = Variostütze.
Bei dem Auszug wär es nicht ganz einfach, eine passende 27,2er Stütze zu finden, meine ich. Sicherlich haben Thomson da was, ist aber nicht günstig. Aber wenn's auch ohne geht...
Bin beim nächsten Mal sicherlich auch häufiger im Unterlenker unterwegs - ist ja noch "neu"!  B)
Die Gabel fahr ich relativ hart, sie gibt so etwa 60 mm Federweg frei, ist aber nicht wirklich unkomfortabel. Blockiert steht sie fast zwei cm höher.


----------



## mw.dd (5. August 2017)

b_a schrieb:


> Da bin ich im Moment recht hin- und hergerissen, ob ich das möchte oder nicht: der hohe Sattel störte mich bis jetzt noch nicht richtig, aber ein gewisses Konfliktpotential in brenzligen Situationen lässt sich doch auch ohne viel Fantasie erahnen  Andererseits ist das Rad für mich halt wirklich immer noch ein fetter Crosser, den ich nicht unnötig "verfälschen" möchte - das Teil sitzt sich eher wie ein Rennrad denn MTB,



Ich habe mittlerweile recht viele recht lange mit einem Crosser o.ä. auf Trails vor mir gesehen und kann daher nur sagen: Sch... auf den Style, wenn dafür bergab Bewegungsfreiheit da ist.


----------



## yo_eddy (6. August 2017)

*26+ / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5+ / 29+*

Kann mir - nach dreijähriger Abstinenz - bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Was ist "+", "B" und "650b"?

Finde es ja schon lustig, dass 4.0 inzwischen "semi-fat" ist, ich mir 9fach Kassetten auf Halde legen muss, weil's die fast nicht mehr gibt. Die Bikeindustrie versucht offensichtlich, jetzt richtig Wirrwarr zu erzeugen, unnötige Produktvielfalt und -zyklen, wie sie der Elektronikindustrie Standard sind zu etablieren.

Danke & Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Speedskater (6. August 2017)

Also "+" sind so Reifen mit 2,8" bis 3,5" Breite und 4,0" ist eher "++" , ist aber nur meine Meinung. "650b" oder "B" ist eine alte französische Felgengröße 584mm oder auch 27,5" genannt, die jetzt schwer gehyped wird.
Und wie "+" Bikes ausschauen gibts ja hier genug Beispiele.


----------



## hw_doc (6. August 2017)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> *26+ / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5+ / 29+*
> 
> Kann mir - nach dreijähriger Abstinenz - bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Was ist "+", "B" und "650b"?
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/11/12/reise-blog-made-taiwan-26-275-und-29-plus-das-sein/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldfreund11 (7. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand schon einmal auf einem +Bike einen 2,6 " breiten Reifen gefahren? Ich habe ein Scott Genius 710 Plus mit einer 40 er Syncrosfelge...hat das schon jemand probiert?


----------



## MrBrightside (7. August 2017)

Waldfreund11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand schon einmal auf einem +Bike einen 2,6 " breiten Reifen gefahren? Ich habe ein Scott Genius 710 Plus mit einer 40 er Syncrosfelge...hat das schon jemand probiert?


Dazu:





rmaurer schrieb:


> Schwalbe empfiehlt für Nobby Nic 2.6 30-40mm Maulweite, Stans 29-32mm
> 
> lt. meinen Recherchen sind 40mm bereits zu breit für 2.6 Reifen weil die Seitenwände zu exponiert sind, es ist zudem fraglich ob die zusätzliche Abstützbreite einer 35mm Felge überhaupt noch einen spürbaren Unterschied macht, ich fahre seit 2 Wochen die Nobby Nic mit 0.9bar auf 30mm Felge hinten / 0.8bar auf 35mm Felge vorne



Meine Meinung: es geht. Optimal ist es nicht.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. August 2017)

Mich würde interessieren, was es derzeit an 26+ Rahmen bzw. Kompletträdern gibt. Stahl bevorzugt, Alu aber auch interessant. 2.8" sind Pflicht und ideal - 3" auch ok. Geschaltet (1x oder 2x; 10 oder 11fach); Achssystem auch soweit wumpe (Kette muss halt am Reifen vorbei); gerne ohne Pressfit/mit BSA; geeignet für ne Dropper Post gerne mit 30.9mm oder 31.6mm (sollte bei meinem Gewicht stabiler sein). Federgabel ist wohl ein nötiges übel, Starrgabel wäre mir aber fast lieber.

Hintergrund? Ich bin mit dem Fuse von Speci noch nicht warm geworden. Es fühlt sich irgendwie "sperrig" an - die dicken Reifen emfinde ich dafür ganz angenehm als ausreichende Dämpfung.


----------



## Rommos (7. August 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was es derzeit an 26+ Rahmen bzw. Kompletträdern gibt. Stahl bevorzugt, Alu aber auch interessant. 2.8" sind Pflicht und ideal - 3" auch ok. Geschaltet (1x oder 2x; 10 oder 11fach); Achssystem auch soweit wumpe (Kette muss halt am Reifen vorbei); gerne ohne Pressfit/mit BSA; geeignet für ne Dropper Post gerne mit 30.9mm oder 31.6mm (sollte bei meinem Gewicht stabiler sein). Federgabel ist wohl ein nötiges übel, Starrgabel wäre mir aber fast lieber.
> 
> Hintergrund? Ich bin mit dem Fuse von Speci noch nicht warm geworden. Es fühlt sich irgendwie "sperrig" an - die dicken Reifen emfinde ich dafür ganz angenehm als ausreichende Dämpfung.




Tja, 26+ ist nochmal die "Nische in der Nische" 

Surly Instigator fällt mir ein - oder halt der Versuch einen 27,5er Rahmen mit ausreichend Reifenbreite zu finden....(siehe z.B. mein BdW 3 - aber 3.0er passte hinten nicht)


----------



## Der Toni (7. August 2017)

WTB hat auch 26+ Reifen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Toni (7. August 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/W...en-Modell-2017-p53067/schwarz-26x2-8-o200387/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. August 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Tja, 26+ ist nochmal die "Nische in der Nische"
> 
> Surly Instigator fällt mir ein - oder halt der Versuch einen 27,5er Rahmen mit ausreichend Reifenbreite zu finden....(siehe z.B. mein BdW 3 - aber 3.0er passte hinten nicht)



Ich weiß, aber 26"x2.8" erscheint mir als der (hab ich neu gelernt) "sweet spot" in Sachen Reifenvolumen und -umfang. Das alte Surly 1x1 mit der kurzen Gabel wäre perfekt, hat nur kein Schaltauge und das Stützmaß ist nur 27.2mm - und eben nur schlecht zu bekommen.

Das Jamis Dragon Slayer gibt es als Komplettrad mit Federforke und 1x-Antrieb. Das könnte es sonst werden. In das On One 45650B passen leider nicht die 2.8" rein. Die Preise beim tschechischen Rahmenbau haben ja auch angezogen, sonst wäre das ne Option gewesen.


----------



## CrossX (7. August 2017)

Und das Fuse mit leichten Laufrädern und 2.8er Reifen ausstatten wäre keine Option? 
Damit sollte es sich deutlich handlicher werden


----------



## Rommos (7. August 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber 26"x2.8" erscheint mir als der (hab ich neu gelernt) "sweet spot" in Sachen Reifenvolumen und -umfang. Das alte Surly 1x1 mit der kurzen Gabel wäre perfekt, hat nur kein Schaltauge und das Stützmaß ist nur 27.2mm - und eben nur schlecht zu bekommen.
> 
> Das Jamis Dragon Slayer gibt es als Komplettrad mit Federforke und 1x-Antrieb. Das könnte es sonst werden. In das On One 45650B passen leider nicht die 2.8" rein. Die Preise beim tschechischen Rahmenbau haben ja auch angezogen, sonst wäre das ne Option gewesen.



ja, der 45650b war auch auf meiner Liste, aber nach Ewigkeiten hab ich jemand gefunden der mir (enttäuschende) Messergebnisse sagen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. August 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und das Fuse mit leichten Laufrädern und 2.8er Reifen ausstatten wäre keine Option?
> Damit sollte es sich deutlich handlicher werden



Die Räder werden davon nicht kleiner, aber den Umbau auf tubeless werde ich sicher mal in Angriff nehmen um das ganze leichter zu bekommen. In neue Reifen investiere ich erst mal nicht. Ein paar Ausfahrten probiere ich es sicher auch noch - nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Aber meinen Idealvorstellungen entspricht es einfach nicht.


----------



## TheFroggy (7. August 2017)

Moin,

ich habe an meinen Radon Slide+ 27,5" momentan vorne und hinten Schwalbe Nobby Nic Tubless in 2,8" druff, hinten bin ich ganz zufrieden aber vorne wünsche ich mir a bisl mehr Grip. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2017)

Anderen Reifen kaufen


----------



## MrBrightside (7. August 2017)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe an meinen Radon Slide+ 27,5" momentan vorne und hinten Schwalbe Nobby Nic Tubless in 2,8" druff, hinten bin ich ganz zufrieden aber vorne wünsche ich mir a bisl mehr Grip. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


Vielleicht kannst vorne noch ein wenig Luft ablassen.


----------



## imun (7. August 2017)

Maxxis DHF wenn er denn endlich mal kommt


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. August 2017)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe an meinen Radon Slide+ 27,5" momentan vorne und hinten Schwalbe Nobby Nic Tubless in 2,8" druff, hinten bin ich ganz zufrieden aber vorne wünsche ich mir a bisl mehr Grip. Hat jemand einen Tipp?



Hast Du vorne schon die Trail Star Mischung drauf ?
Ich bin mit dem NN 27,5x3,0 in TrailStar Mischung eigentlich sehr Zufrieden.

Den Maxxis Minion DHF 2,8 finde ich auch sehr gut.

https://www.hibike.de/maxxis-minion...arkasse-tpi-p79f3115ccad2863ddf29fc9f35148aa9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (8. August 2017)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe an meinen Radon Slide+ 27,5" momentan vorne und hinten Schwalbe Nobby Nic Tubless in 2,8" druff, hinten bin ich ganz zufrieden aber vorne wünsche ich mir a bisl mehr Grip. Hat jemand einen Tipp?



Maxxis DHF+ 2.8


----------



## Der Toni (8. August 2017)

kreisel schrieb:


> Maxxis DHF+ 2.8


zur Zeit leider nicht zu kriegen


----------



## kreisel (8. August 2017)

Das ist schade, da bin ich froh, dass ich einen habe:







Vorne: DHF+ 2.8
Hinten: Rekon+ 2.8


----------



## MrBrightside (8. August 2017)

Der Specialized Butcher in 2,8" wär auch ne Möglichkeit, die nicht erhältlich ist.


----------



## mw.dd (8. August 2017)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> vorne wünsche ich mir a bisl mehr Grip



Vorn 29er fahren, da ist die Reifenauswahl größer.


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vorn 29er fahren, da ist die Reifenauswahl größer.


Oder laufen, dann stellt sich die Problematik mit dem Reifen nicht. Also manche Tipps...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. August 2017)

Ist Dresden nicht die Geburtsstätte des Bumsleys? Da musste schon bissl Verständnis für solche Vorschläge haben


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> In das On One 45650B passen leider nicht die 2.8" rein.




... hmmh, ich habe in meinem 456 Evo den 2.8er Ranger auf der MK3 - passt super (auch mit Platz für Dreck). Gleiche Kombo passt dann auch gut in die 26 Zoll  Revelation...leider habe ich  keinen Vergleich zum 45650B, nur warum sollte da weniger Platz sein??


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. August 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hmmh, ich habe in meinem 456 Evo den 2.8er Ranger auf der MK3 - passt super (auch mit Platz für Dreck). Gleiche Kombo passt dann auch gut in die 26 Zoll  Revelation...leider habe ich  keinen Vergleich zum 45650B, nur warum sollte da weniger Platz sein??



Meines Wissens wird das sehr knapp mit 2.8" auf ner 40mm Felge.
Aber ich habe heute von nem Hersteller die Info bekommen, dass er demnächst was 26+ fähiges haben wird. Zufällig der Hersteller, dessen Rahmen mir als nicht-Mountainbiker schon immer sehr gut gefallen haben. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob der Rahmen dann die Lösung ist


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2017)

... und der wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (8. August 2017)

Ich denke da nicht lange nach, wenn ich eine Lösung für mein Wunschrahmenproblem suche, schicke ich meinem lieblings Titan-Rahmenbauer ein paar Mails und ca. ein Monat nach Klärung aller Feinheiten ist der Rahmen da und ich bau ein Bike draus.
Da muss ich keine Kompromisse machen und mir Gedanken machen, ob im Rahmen X die Reifen Y auf Felge Z reinpassen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. August 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und der wäre?



Das war bestimmt eine vertrauliche Info 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich denke da nicht lange nach, wenn ich eine Lösung für mein Wunschrahmenproblem suche, schicke ich meinem lieblings Titan-Rahmenbauer ein paar Mails und ca. ein Monat nach Klärung aller Feinheiten ist der Rahmen da und ich bau ein Bike draus.
> Da muss ich keine Kompromisse machen und mir Gedanken machen, ob im Rahmen X die Reifen Y auf Felge Z reinpassen.



Das hilft mir in dem Moment gar nicht mal weiter, was Du machen würdest. Sicher wohl auch für die wenigsten Menschen eine Lösung.


----------



## 601 (15. August 2017)

Moin, ich habe es gerade auch bei den 29ern gepostet. Für alle die dort nicht unterwegs sind, hier meine Frage:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 29+ Carbon-Gabel für mein Krampus. Die Gabel sollte ein tapered Gabelschaft haben und für 110x15er Boost-Naben ausgelegt sein. Bisher habe ich folgendes gefunden:

https://best-bike-parts.de/Kubis-29...ork-15-110mm-29-tapered-PM-495mm-770g-UD-matt

Die Gabel hat einen 495mm Einbauhöhe, entsprechend etwas höher als die original Krampus-Gabel (483mm)

https://www.tritoncycles.de/frames-...MI7cCGivLP1QIVCzobCh0TRgjQEAQYASABEgJLGPD_BwE

Hier sind die technischen Daten etwas lückenhaft. Auch die Einbauhöhe ist, zumindest für mich, etwas undurchsichtig beschrieben (445mm und für "Race" 490mm)

Habt Ihr noch Vorschläge für eine Carbon-Gabel, am besten mir 483mm Einbauhöhe und wie schon geschrieben mit tapered Gabelschaft und Boost-Achsaufnahme?

Zur Auflockerung, hier noch ein Bild von meiner gestrigen Bike & Hike-Tour:

Anhang anzeigen 633729


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2017)

Guck Mal den Norton shores Gabeln....


----------



## Deleted435886 (15. August 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch Vorschläge für eine Carbon-Gabel, am besten mir 483mm Einbauhöhe und wie schon geschrieben mit tapered Gabelschaft und Boost-Achsaufnahme?



Travers XC Prong Boost. Die gibt es auch mit Ösen.
http://www.traversbikes.com/store.html#!/Travers-XC-Prong-Boost-Carbon/p/73904492/category=15761046
Und mit Gutschein-Code CARBONPRONG gibt es noch 10% Rabatt.


----------



## 601 (15. August 2017)

Hier bin ich gerade noch selbst drüber gestolpert:

https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Starrgabel-29-BOOST-Carbon-9-RDO-tapered-QR15-Stealth-schwarz-matt


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. August 2017)

Trek baut das Stache 5 wohl doch wieder. 
Heißt jetzt 1120 und hat Gepäckträger sowie zahlreiche Ösen bekommen:










(Quelle)


----------



## DerHackbart (15. August 2017)

Schaut sehr interessant aus! 

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2017)

Die Art wie sie bei Trek die Gepäckträger integrieren weiss zu gefallen. Noch geiler wären diese natürlich in stealth gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (15. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die Art wie sie bei Trek die Gepäckträger integrieren weiss zu gefallen. Noch geiler wären diese natürlich in stealth gewesen.


Na ja, schwarze Spraydose gibt es ja zu kaufen....


----------



## -zor- (16. August 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Trek baut das Stache 5 wohl doch wieder.
> Heißt jetzt 1120 und hat Gepäckträger sowie zahlreiche Ösen bekommen:
> 
> 
> ...



uhhh sehr schön !!!


----------



## nightwolf (16. August 2017)

Mal eine andere Frage, wie ist eigentlich die Liefersituation bezueglich Material fuer 26+??
Ich finde bei der 'Geheimwaffe' Aliexpress z. B. grad mal einen einzigen Typ Reifen, bei Bike-Components gibts gar nix.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...r-26er-26-3-0-26-3-0-DH-Tire/32784203572.html


----------



## Rommos (16. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, wie ist eigentlich die Liefersituation bezueglich Material fuer 26+??
> Ich finde bei der 'Geheimwaffe' Aliexpress z. B. grad mal einen einzigen Typ Reifen, bei Bike-Components gibts gar nix.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...r-26er-26-3-0-26-3-0-DH-Tire/32784203572.html



Schau mal, den WTB Ranger gibt es z.B. hier


----------



## nightwolf (16. August 2017)

Danke, ist sogar in Stuttgart, gar nicht mal weit weg


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (16. August 2017)

Also die WTB Reifen gibt es bei Bike24 und bike-components.

Schwieriger finde ich bezahlbare Felgen bzw. Laufräder zu finden.
Pro Felge 150€ finde ich recht sportlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (16. August 2017)

Bei 26+ sollten doch auch trial Felgen taugen


----------



## Rommos (16. August 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Bei 26+ sollten doch auch trial Felgen taugen


 z.B. hier


----------



## ONE78 (16. August 2017)

Bekommt man sowas tubeless dicht? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Rommos (16. August 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Bekommt man sowas tubeless dicht? Wenn ja, wie?



Ich würde sagen hiermit, also meine Felgen am 26+ von superstar sehen schwer nach trail aus, mit Fattystripper und bling-tape funzt es


----------



## BigJohn (17. August 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Bekommt man sowas tubeless dicht? Wenn ja, wie?


Wenn es eine Single Wall Felge ist, kann man es vergessen. Das hab ich schon durch und nach kürzester Zeit wieder aufgegeben.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (17. August 2017)

Hm, bei mir sollte es schon vom Typ her in Richtung WTB Scraper gehen. Was wäre denn ideal für 26"x2.8" tubeless? 35mm (halbe Reifenbreite) oder sogar 40mm Maulweite?

Alex Rims hat leider nicht alle Felgen der MD-Serie in 26" und ich nehme an, dass die MD35 nur 35mm außen breit ist.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. August 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Zur Auflockerung, hier noch ein Bild von meiner gestrigen Bike & Hike-Tour:


 ...im ersten Moment habe ich gedacht, du hättest mir meinen Troll geklaut  .


----------



## nightwolf (17. August 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Also die WTB Reifen gibt es bei (...) bike-components. (...)


Ja das stimmt. Wieso hab ich die nicht gesehen gestern?? Naja 


ONE78 schrieb:


> Bei 26+ sollten doch auch trial Felgen taugen


Ich bin mal ketzerisch und sage: Wenn wir frueher auf 17C Felgen Reifen mit 2.2" gefahren haben, dann sollte auf 21C auch 2.8" gehen 

OK vielen Dank fuer die Infos soweit. Ich gehe mal in mich. Geld ist da fuer neues Material und der Spieltrieb bricht sich seine Bahn


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (17. August 2017)

Naja, tubeless mit 2.8" und 1bar ist was anderes als ein Schlauch bei 2.5bar und 2.2". Besagte 17c-Felge bin ich mit 2.25" unter 2bar gefahren und empfand es absolut unangenehm.


----------



## nightwolf (17. August 2017)

Falls Du mit mir redest, was ich nicht weiss, weil mehrere Leute zu mehreren Fragen gleichzeitig posten, kein Zitat dabei ist und obendrein ein Seitenumbruch reingekommen ist ... 

Also jedenfalls: Ich hab nie 'Tubeless' gesagt  Ich hab nur die 26+ Reifen bei BC nicht sofort gefunden  

Ich ueberlege mir lediglich, mein Lastenradprojekt auf Plus-Reifen umzustellen.

In den Hinterbau (siehe Link) passt sonstwie viel rein - da hab ich keine Not. Gabel braeuchte ich dann die Surly Instigator, Reifen, Schlaeuche, sowie vermutlich Felgen und -baender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> dass die MD35 nur 35mm außen breit ist.



... die ist ERTRO 559 x 35 - also 35 innen.

Ist bei Alexrims eigentlich generell so: Bezeichnung ist Innenweite.

Alexrims hat einige interessante Felgen, dass Problem ist, sie zu bekommen


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (18. August 2017)

Das neue Cotic was 26+ kann ist übrigens das BFe Gen5. Bilder gibt's bei Flickr und Infos von den Newsletter-Abonenten bei Cotic.


----------



## nightwolf (19. August 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> (...) Ist bei Alexrims eigentlich generell so: Bezeichnung ist Innenweite. (...)


Das ist der Standard gemaess ETRTO. Verwirrend zwar, die Leute kommen staendig durcheinander, aber dennoch Standard  

Ich bestell mir jetzt Mavic-Felgen mit 25C, die sind bis 3.0" freigegeben.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (19. August 2017)

Ich hab mal bei Alexrims angefragt. Im Hartje-Katalog (wohl der dt. vertrieb) leider nicht drin.


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das ist der Standard gemaess ETRTO. Verwirrend zwar, die Leute kommen staendig durcheinander, aber dennoch Standard



... schrieb ich ja ERTRO 559 x 35


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. August 2017)

Surly "Krampug"





(Quelle)


----------



## Fabeymer (29. August 2017)

Muss meine Aftermarket Krampengabel auch mal montieren. 
Zwei Manything Cages warten auch noch auf ihr Plätzchen...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. August 2017)

Also Hartje konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen und die Europäische Alexrims-Vertretung reagiert nicht mehr 

Achso, 26x2.8" mit normaler MTB 2fach-Kurbel und 142mm Nabe passen zusammen? Oder schleift die Kette dann, wenn sie auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt (26 oder 28T) und dem größten Ritzel (36T) liegt?


----------



## _stalker_ (2. September 2017)

Hi,

welchen Reifen würdet ihr für hinten im Herbst/Winter für hinten empfehlen, wenn es etwas mehr sein darf als ein Chupacabra?

Es soll tourentauglich bleiben, aber auf Trails etwas besser grippen und Traktion haben als der Chupa.
Am Vorderrad ist der Minion DHF montiert.

Ich freue mich über Input


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (2. September 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welchen Reifen würdet ihr für hinten im Herbst/Winter für hinten empfehlen, wenn es etwas mehr sein darf als ein Chupacabra?
> 
> ...


Bontrager Hodag


----------



## _stalker_ (2. September 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Bontrager Hodag



Den gibt es nicht als 29x3.0, oder?

Sorry, hab vergessen die Größe dazu zu schreiben...


----------



## MrBrightside (2. September 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Den gibt es nicht als 29x3.0, oder?
> 
> Sorry, hab vergessen die Größe dazu zu schreiben...


Wtb Ranger
(Maxxis chronicle, surly knard)


----------



## _stalker_ (2. September 2017)

Den Ranger hatte ich auch im Auge. Es gibt ja überwiegend positive Berichte von wegen kann alles besser außer Verschleiß. Ich denke der wird es dann werden.

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Satz Chupacabra 29x3.0?


----------



## nightwolf (7. September 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Ich bestell mir jetzt Mavic-Felgen mit 25C, die sind bis 3.0" freigegeben.


Und dann hab ich noch Reifen in 26x3.0 beim Aliexpress bestellt, die sind jetzt weil dieser Pappnasenbaer keine Rechnung aussendrauf geklebt hat, beim Zoll gelandet  

Meine Frau holt die dann am Montag. Vorher muss ich ihr das Auto zurueckbringen und volltanken. Stress pur wieder mal


----------



## Ampelhasser (7. September 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Den Ranger hatte ich auch im Auge. Es gibt ja überwiegend positive Berichte von wegen kann alles besser außer Verschleiß. Ich denke der wird es dann werden.
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse an einem Satz Chupacabra 29x3.0?



Der WTB ist auf trockenen Untergrund eine Wucht, aber wenn es feucht, nass oder schlammig ist, ein Totalausfall. 







Ich habe mich schon mehrmals in die Botanik verabschiedet, weil der Reifen ohne Vorwarnung weggerutscht ist. Ich werde im Herbst/Winter auf den Surly Dirt Wizard 29+ wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (7. September 2017)

Nabend in die Runde,
da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mein Banshee Rune abzugeben, hätte ich ein paar Fragen bzgl. Plus-Bikes.
Ich werde vom Banshee vllt nur den Rahmen verkaufen. Somit würde ich gerne ein paar der Teile, eigentliche alle bis auf die Gabel wiederverwenden.
- Derzeit fahre ich WTB Asyn i29 Felgen, würden dort auch bspw. 2,8" oder gar 3" breite Reifen rauf gehen?
- welche Starr-Plusbikes, bei denen man einen Gepäckträger vorn ranmachen kann, gibt es alles? Auch mit der Option eine Federgabel zu montieren.
Mir derzeit bekannt sind: Surly Krampus und Surly Karate Monkey (das sind die Surlys die mich interessieren würden).
- kann man an die Surly Gabel auch Seitenhalter für bspw. Ortlieb Frontroller Taschen montieren?

Edit:
- Gibt es zwischen B+ und 29"+ erhebliche Unterschiede was das Fahrgefühl angeht, Überroll etc?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Rommos (7. September 2017)

Hier kann ich mein Inbred B+ auch noch zeigen, heut erst mal fertig geworden


----------



## Fabeymer (7. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 641496 Anhang anzeigen 641497 Hier kann ich mein Inbred B+ auch noch zeigen, heut erst mal fertig geworden



Das ist echt mal gut zu wissen, dass das Inbred B+ schluckt...ein Kumpel schleicht da nämlich rum als Alternative zum Karate Monkey. 
Passen 3.0er auch noch gut rein und wie breit sind die Felgen?

Merci,
Fabian


----------



## Rommos (7. September 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das ist echt mal gut zu wissen, dass das Inbred B+ schluckt...ein Kumpel schleicht da nämlich rum als Alternative zum Karate Monkey.
> Passen 3.0er auch noch gut rein und wie breit sind die Felgen?
> 
> Merci,
> Fabian


Vorsicht - sind 2.8er Trailblazer auf Roval Traverse, Reifen ca. 67mm. Breiter geht da nicht mehr viel...

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Fabeymer (7. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Vorsicht - sind 2.8er Trailblazer auf Roval Traverse, Reifen ca. 67mm. Breiter geht da nicht mehr viel...
> 
> Gruß
> Roman



Danke Roman, 

das war sehr hilfreich...wenn auch nicht die Info, die ich mir für ihn gewünscht hätte. 

Viele Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## ice_bear (7. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 641496 Anhang anzeigen 641497 Hier kann ich mein Inbred B+ auch noch zeigen, heut erst mal fertig geworden



@Rommos toll was du da mal wieder gezaubert hast. Sind das etwa Hope C2?


----------



## Rommos (8. September 2017)

ice_bear schrieb:


> @Rommos toll was du da mal wieder gezaubert hast. Sind das etwa Hope C2?



Gut erkannt   hatte ich schon ewig hier liegen. Find das schön an IS-Aufnahmen von Rahmen & Gabel auch IS-Sättel zu haben


----------



## ice_bear (8. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gut erkannt   hatte ich schon ewig hier liegen. Find das schön an IS-Aufnahmen von Rahmen & Gabel auch IS-Sättel zu haben



So muss das. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach Bremsen mit IS Sättel. Finde die Magura Marta ja sehr schön.

Braucht die Hope 165mm bzw 185mm Scheiben?


----------



## Rommos (8. September 2017)

ice_bear schrieb:


> So muss das. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach Bremsen mit IS Sättel. Finde die Magura Marta ja sehr schön.
> 
> Braucht die Hope 165mm bzw 185mm Scheiben?


hab 180/160 montiert. ABer die Marta Schaiben sind irgendwie nicht der Bringer, find die zwar wunderschön, haben aber auf dem SpotBrand auch schon nicht gut funktioniert  Da muss wohl was anderes her...
Vielleicht kommt mal als Versuch schnell die R1 vom Alltagsrad drauf...


----------



## Rommos (8. September 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Danke Roman,
> 
> das war sehr hilfreich...wenn auch nicht die Info, die ich mir für ihn gewünscht hätte.
> 
> ...



Hier noch bildlich die Platzverhältnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. September 2017)

Danke dir nochmals vielmals!


----------



## Rommos (8. September 2017)

...macht Laune, erste Testfahrt war gut, nur die Bremse ist noch nicht der Brüller...


----------



## -zor- (8. September 2017)

das letzte Foto ist herrlich


----------



## ONE78 (8. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...macht Laune, erste Testfahrt war gut, nur die Bremse ist noch nicht der Brüller...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 641789 Anhang anzeigen 641790 Anhang anzeigen 641791


Woher bekommt die Lampe Saft?


----------



## Rommos (8. September 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Woher bekommt die Lampe Saft?


...momentan von nirgends 
Der Sattel war eigentlich am Sobre Fiver Gravel 26+/B+ dran. Da ist aber jetzt ein Cambium C13 in 158mm Breite, top
Hab so ein kleines Batterie-Kästchen mit Schalter, vielleicht kommt das unter den Sattel....


----------



## svennox (8. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hier kann ich mein Inbred B+ auch noch zeigen, heut erst mal fertig geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..na na .. nicht doppelt zeigen .. ! Das wären jetzt zumindest DEINE WORTE ..nicht meine !   

Aber ich find es toll .. also darf es auch überall rein .. egal ob doppelt oder nicht !


----------



## Jockelmatz (20. September 2017)

Ich interessiere mich auch für ein 29+ bike,  aber bin mir bei den Reifen unschlüssig:

Komme ich mit z.B. Chronicle oder WTB Ranger tubeless auch mal auf Asphalt noch einigermassen voran, oder setzt die grosse Bremse ein?
Kann man über den Luftdruck noch was verbessern dafür?
*
NUR* Trails ohne Anfahrt geht bei uns eben nicht..


----------



## shibby68 (20. September 2017)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für ein 29+ bike,  aber bin mir bei den Reifen unschlüssig:
> 
> Komme ich mit z.B. Chronicle oder WTB Ranger tubeless auch mal auf Asphalt noch einigermassen voran, oder setzt die grosse Bremse ein?
> Kann man über den Luftdruck noch was verbessern dafür?
> ...


kenne ich... hab leider auch immer anfahrt zum trail. 
macht aber. fahre am krampus den wtb ranger in der toughversion. rollt super auf asphalt.


----------



## gnss (20. September 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Ranger für Asphalt ein wenig besser geeignet, da er in der Mitte so einen Buckel hat. Rollt gefühlt besser, abseits von Asphalt kann ich da keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (20. September 2017)

Danke, Herrschaften, das hört sich gut an. Dann marschiert demnächst der Ranger durch die Heide!  

Den gibt's auch in light, vielleicht sollte ich den nehmen?!


----------



## aquadody (28. September 2017)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für ein 29+ bike,  aber bin mir bei den Reifen unschlüssig:
> 
> Komme ich mit z.B. Chronicle oder WTB Ranger tubeless auch mal auf Asphalt noch einigermassen voran, oder setzt die grosse Bremse ein?
> Kann man über den Luftdruck noch was verbessern dafür?
> ...



Moin Moin,

habe den Ranger Tubeless montiert, Asphaltanfahrt geht ganz gut, auf dem Trail ist er super wenn es nicht zu matschig ist, das kann er nicht so gut.

Das ist dann auch direkt meine Frage, gibt es nen 29+ Reifen der mit Matsch besser klar kommt als der Ranger? Ich hatte schon an den Nobby Nic 29x2,6 gedacht, den kenne ich als 27,5x2,6 ist der 29er vergleichbar?


----------



## 601 (28. September 2017)

aquadody schrieb:


> Das ist dann auch direkt meine Frage, gibt es nen 29+ Reifen der mit Matsch besser klar kommt als der Ranger? Ich hatte schon an den Nobby Nic 29x2,6 gedacht, den kenne ich als 27,5x2,6 ist der 29er vergleichbar?



Surly Dirt Wizard 29x3.0 sollte passen. Ich bin den Reifen aber selbst noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## aquadody (29. September 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Surly Dirt Wizard 29x3.0 sollte passen. Ich bin den Reifen aber selbst noch nicht gefahren.



Jaaa den hab ich schon im Hinterkopf, ein günstigerer und nicht viel schlechterer wäre cool.


----------



## aquadody (1. Oktober 2017)

Welcher reifen kommt denn besser mit matsch klar?

Vee Tire Bulldozer 29x3,25 (dem traue ich nicht so viel zu, kleine Profilblöcke)
Maxxis Minnion DHR II / DHF II 29x3 (macht auf mich einen etwas besseren Eindruck, wird aber eigendlich als Trockenreifen beworben)
Surly Dirt Wizzard 29x3 (der wohl beste für weiche Verhältnisse)


Oder ist es sinnvoller auf Plusreifen zu verzichten und schmalere Reifen zu wählen? 

Da bin ich beim  Conti Baron 2,4 für vorne und Conti MK 2,4 für hinten......oder Maxxis Highroller


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2017)

Der Baron ist was GRIP angeht etwas besser als der dirt wizzard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (5. Oktober 2017)

Hi, ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher welche Gabel ich für 27,5 x 3.0 Reifen kaufen soll..
Da steht maximale Reifenbreite 81mm: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Air-Boost-27-5-Federgabel-Modell-2018-p56652/
Breite passt, aber wie sieht es mit der höhe aus? Oder muss ich eine 29er Boost Gabel kaufen?

bei Bike24 Steht bei der selben Gabel maximal 2,8er Reifen.. : https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...=1000,2,121;pgc[14697]=18549;page=3;orderby=2


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Oktober 2017)

Kauf am besten die 29" Boost Gabel, wenn du B+ fahren möchtest. Ein guter Freund fährt eine 27.5" Boost Yari mit B+ und da ist zwischen Krone und Reifen ziemlich wenig Platz.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Oktober 2017)

in die normale Pike 27,5" Boost ging der 3.0 NN (auf einer Felge mit 40mm Innenweite) nicht schleiffrei rein !
Mit nur 0,7 Bar drehte sich der Reifen zwar aber es haben noch die kleinen Gummifitzelchen von Neureifen geschliffen und zur Brücke war nach oben (!) vielleicht noch 1mm Platz. Ab 1,5 Bar drehte sich der Reifen nicht mehr da er oben an der Gabelbrücke anstand.
Von daher für 3.0" die 29" Gabel nehmen aber auf die maximale mögliche Innenweite achten, für (Schwalbe) 3.0" braucht es so ab 78mm mindestens und das ist je nach LR Steifigkeit schon knapp !


----------



## Speedskater (6. Oktober 2017)

Federgabel für 27,5x3" wäre meine 1. Wahl die Manitou Magnum


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Oktober 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Federgabel für 27,5x3" wäre meine 1. Wahl die Manitou Magnum


meine auch


----------



## a.nienie (6. Oktober 2017)

formula selva wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2017)

Bei Fox brauchts netmal Boost das es paßt.

G.


----------



## Tony- (6. Oktober 2017)

Ok, entweder eine 29er Boost oder eine 27,5er wie Manitou Magnum, die auch als "Plus" verkauft wird.. danke!
Gibt 29er Reba, die auch als 27,5+ angeboten wird: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...95]=1;pgc[14697]=0;pgc[14696]=18359;orderby=2
Die Magnum und Selva sind mir etwas zu teuer für das was ich vorhabe.


----------



## Tony- (6. Oktober 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> meine auch


Passen in den Liteville 3 Zoll Schlappen rein?


----------



## lucie (6. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ok, entweder eine 29er Boost oder eine 27,5er wie Manitou Magnum, die auch als "Plus" verkauft wird.. danke!
> Gibt 29er Reba, die auch als 27,5+ angeboten wird: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=215194;menu=1000,2,121;mid[95]=1;pgc[14697]=0;pgc[14696]=18359;orderby=2
> Die Magnum und Selva sind mir etwas zu teuer für das was ich vorhabe.



Ich habe noch diese RS Reba Boost 120mm herumliegen. Kann nachher mal Fotos mit einem Maxxis Rekon 2.8 auf einer Felge mit 40mm Innenweite machen und kann messen, wieviel Luft da noch seitlich und nach oben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (6. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich habe noch diese RS Reba Boost 120mm herumliegen. Kann nachher mal Fotos mit einem Maxxis Rekon 2.8 auf einer Felge mit 40mm Innenweite machen und kann messen, wieviel Luft da noch seitlich und nach oben ist.


Hab mir grad noch ein Paar gedanken über die Geometrie gemacht.. Brauche mindestens den Einbaumaß einer 29er Gabel mit 130mm Federweg sonst wirds komisch..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Passen in den Liteville 3 Zoll Schlappen rein?


ja, problemlos 
schau mal on das Album 
nur mit 2x Kurbel wird es sehr eng bzw je nach Kettenlinie passt es nicht


----------



## Tony- (6. Oktober 2017)

Das mit 3 Zoll hat sich glaube ich erledigt, habe grad 2,8er RoRo in meinem Rahmen ausprobiert und es sind nur noch 5-6 mm Luft links und Rechts an den Kettenstreben.
@lucie wie breit baut der Maxxis auf? wenn 2.8er Reifen in die 27,5er Reba reinpassen könnte ich die 140er Gabel nehmen.


----------



## lucie (6. Oktober 2017)

Meine Reba ist eine 27,5"+/29 Boost, Einbauhöhe 535mm. Der Maxxis Rekon 2.8 baut auf der Scraper i40 ca. 72mm.

Mache dann die Fotos mit dem Rekon und kann dann mal messen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2017)

Meine Rekons haben auf einer 40mm Innenweitefelgen bei 1,2 Bar 68mm.

G.


----------



## lucie (7. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Meine Reba ist eine 27,5"+/29 Boost, Einbauhöhe 535mm. Der Maxxis Rekon 2.8 baut auf der Scraper i40 ca. 72mm.
> 
> Mache dann die Fotos mit dem Rekon und kann dann mal messen.



Zietiere mich mal selbst 
Auf die 72mm kommt der Rekon bei ca. 0,65 bar, wiege ja nicht so viel. Fahre den Reifen aber meist mit 1,0 - 1,2 bar wegen der Hüpferei, um Durchschläge zu vermeiden.

Bei letzterem Luftdruck kommt der Reifen auf schmale 68mm.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Oktober 2017)

Beim Rekon auf meiner 40mm Felge (innen) hatte ich ähnliche Werte gemessen. Breiteste Stelle ist allerdings die Außenseite der Karkasse und nicht eine der Stollen wie beim NobbyNic vorne
Heute kam der Rekon zum ersten mal in steinigem Gelände (Gardasee) zum Einsatz und sah hinterher dann beidseitig rundherum so aus.



Das gefällt mir nicht so, da ist es IMHO nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein scharfkantiger Stein die Flanke aufschlitzt.
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen machen müssen?


----------



## Rommos (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich zeig mal hier das B+ Tandem von Julie Racing Design


----------



## BigJohn (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich frage mich ob deren Markenzeichen in einem Tandem gut aufgehoben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Oktober 2017)

HemoRide? 
Bloody brilliant!


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2017)

Welche Erfahrungen gibt es mit dem Trax Fatty 27,5 x 3,25 taucht der was?
Ich suche also die EierlegendeWollMilchSau für Gelände und Asphalt, da die Gummis an einem Universalschweinchen zum Einsatz kommen sollen.
In Rahmen und Gabel passen 27,5 x 3 bis 27,5 x 3,8 rein, die Felgen haben 45mm Maulweite.


----------



## accutrax (14. Oktober 2017)

eventuell etwas OT..
aber falls jemand mit dem gedanken spielt 650b + mal auszuprobieren..
entsprechenden frame vorausgesetzt....


https://www.alpkit.com/products/love-mud-rumpus-100-142-wheelset

gruss accu


----------



## lucie (15. Oktober 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> eventuell etwas OT..
> aber falls jemand mit dem gedanken spielt 650b + mal auszuprobieren..
> entsprechenden frame vorausgesetzt....
> 
> ...



???


----------



## accutrax (15. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> ???



eigentlich ganz einfach...

der momentane fahrer meines stahl quarterhorse 29ers will schon seit einiger zeit 650b plus ausprobieren , 
die kosten für einen LRS mit xd freilauf haben ihn aber bis jetzt abgehalten..

für 186.- € hat er jetzt den kompletten LRS, mit xd freilauf ,inclusive versand, gekauft !
und wird ihn wohl ende der woche einbauen und testen.. 
felgenbreite wird kritisch werden...aber zum experimentieren (umspeichen..etc) 
passt es bei dem preis..

gruss accu


----------



## nightwolf (15. Oktober 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> eigentlich ganz einfach... (...)


Heisst in diesem Forum leider nicht, dass es automatisch jeder kapiert  

Ich habs nicht aufgerufen, weil das bei mir nicht in Frage kommt, aber dass es vermutlich um ein guenstiges Angebot in der genannten Richtung gehen duerfte ... so weit war ich dann doch  

Aber vll auch mal wieder ein Bild posten? Hier mein neu gebautes 26 plus Vorderrad fuers Xtracycle

Shimano 32er Nabendynamo
DT Swiss Competition in gerader Ausfuehrung (krumm sind nur die Schatten  ) mit CuZn Nippel

Mavic 325er Felge 32 Loch 

Schwalbe Felgenband 25-559 und AV13D Schlauch (nicht zu sehen )

76-559er Schlappen von Aliexpress
160mm Bremsscheibe war noch auf Lager. Ob ich auf 180 umstelle ... mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (15. Oktober 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> eigentlich ganz einfach...
> 
> der momentane fahrer meines stahl quarterhorse 29ers will schon seit einiger zeit 650b plus ausprobieren ,
> die kosten für einen LRS mit xd freilauf haben ihn aber bis jetzt abgehalten..
> ...



Bin bei der Threadüberschrift davon ausgegangen, das hier ja sowieso schon +LR in den verschiedensten LR- Größen in Betrieb sind, warum sollte man hier also einen Post/Link wie Deinen einstellen?


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Bin bei der Threadüberschrift davon ausgegangen, das hier ja sowieso schon +LR in den verschiedensten LR- Größen in Betrieb sind, warum sollte man hier also einen Post/Link wie Deinen einstellen?


Du lässt jetzt auch nicht gerade viele Chancen aus, um deinen eigenen Krempel an ungeeigneter Stelle zu bewerben, daher ist deine Kritik schon etwas sonderbar. Ansonsten richtet sich dieser Thread auch ausdrücklich an "Interessierte", darum finde ich Verweise auf Schnäppchen schon sinnvoll.


----------



## lucie (15. Oktober 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du lässt jetzt auch nicht gerade viele Chancen aus, um deinen eigenen Krempel an ungeeigneter Stelle zu bewerben, daher ist deine Kritik schon etwas sonderbar. Ansonsten richtet sich dieser Thread auch ausdrücklich an "Interessierte", darum finde ich Verweise auf Schnäppchen schon sinnvoll.



Ich habe nicht kritisiert, sondern gefragt und festgestellt...

Es war eben nur eine Frage, weil ich mich einfach über den Link gewundert habe und ich kann nix dafür, dass Du keinen Krempel mehr im Bikemarkt stehen hast. 



> *Im Bikemarkt:* nix mehr




Und wo Du "Interessierte" in der Threadüberschrift liest erschließt sich mir gerade nicht.  Also mal schön den Ball flach halten...


----------



## nightwolf (15. Oktober 2017)

Das heisst hier



> *Galerie, Technik und allgemeine Diskussionen*


 
in der Ueberschrift.
Also ziemlich weit gefasst.
Dann darf man einen Hinweis auf ein guenstiges Angebot IMHO durchaus hier reinstellen.
Ansonsten draengt sich ein leiser Kindergarten-Verdacht auf


----------



## boblike (15. Oktober 2017)

Aber 2.5 kg für einen LRS klingt etwa viel oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Speedskater (15. Oktober 2017)

So lange keine Rohloff Speedhub verbaut ist, sind 2,5 kg zu hoch für einen Laufradsatz.


----------



## lucie (15. Oktober 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das heisst hier
> 
> in der Ueberschrift.
> Also ziemlich weit gefasst.
> ...



Jo, ganz kleine Gruppe und die aus der großen dürfen mir sagen, was ich schreiben darf und was nicht. 

Ich werde doch mal in die Runde werfen und fragen dürfen, was jetzt so toll an einem 2,5 Kilo LRS mit 45er Innenweite zum Rumprobieren in einem 29er sein soll - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der nicht wirklich passen wird (min. 2.8er Reifen).

Zum Umspeichen wäre der für mich ein berechtigtes Schnäppchen, wenn wenn es entweder leichte Naben oder Felgen wären, die normalerweise in sonst teureren LRS verbaut sind (Beispiel: sackschwere Naben, Speichen, dafür aber die WTB Scraper I40 oder I45, oder eben sackschwere Felgen, dafür 240er DTSwiss o.Ä.). Scheint bei dem Gewicht nicht wirklich der Fall zu sein. Und warum sollte dieser LRS dann ein Schnapper sein, wenn ich ihn bei "Nichtpassen" dann auch noch umspeichen soll? Kommen ja auch wieder weitere Kosten dazu. 

Interessant wäre vielleicht einfach nur gewesen, wenn der Kumpel mit dem 29er das Ganze probiert hätte und dann hier gepostet hätte, wie das System an seinem Bike passt (mit Maßen etc., Bildern...).

Das wäre informativ gewesen und der Link hätte dann sicher sehr gut hierher gepasst.


----------



## Bikesen (19. Oktober 2017)

Grüßt Euch,

ich baue mir aktuell ein 27,5+ Trailbike auf und habe folgende Reifen zur "Auswahl" (wurden günstig im Bikemarkt für ein anderes Projekt erworben):

2x Maxxis Chronicle Exo 27,5 x 3,0
1x Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo PaceStar SnakeSkin 27,5 x 3,0

Welche Reifenanordnung würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Ich möchte die Reifen tubeless montieren und deshalb nicht so oft hin- und herwechseln.

Über Tipps freue ich mich sehr!


----------



## Tony- (19. Oktober 2017)

Kann RoRo PaseStar für hinten Empfehlen, Rollt saugut und in der 3.0er Breite ist der Reifen auch noch grob genug Profiliert für bisschen Matsch. Vorne könnte man RoRo TrailStar montieren oder wenn mehr Grip erwünscht dann Nobby Nic.
Maxxis sieht mir bisschen zu flach und zu geschlossen von Profil her aus, habe aber keine Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## ilfer (19. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Kann RoRo PaseStar für hinten Empfehlen, Rollt saugut und in der 3.0er Breite ist der Reifen auch noch grob genug Profiliert für bisschen Matsch. Vorne könnte man RoRo TrailStar montieren oder wenn mehr Grip erwünscht dann Nobby Nic.
> Maxxis sieht mir bisschen zu flach und zu geschlossen von Profil her aus, habe aber keine Erfahrungen mit.


Es gibt keine Rocket Ron TrailStar. Nur Nobby Nic gab es wahlweise, bis Addix kam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2017)

Natürlich gibt es den Rocket Ron als PaceStar...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...akeSkin-27-5-Faltreifen-Auslaufmodell-p45455/


----------



## Tony- (19. Oktober 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Rocket Ron PaceStar. Nur Nobby Nic gab es wahlweise, bis Addix kam!


Dann habe ich mir das geträumt, dass noch letztens einen hatte..


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2017)

Am HR in Benutzung, vorn rollt ein Maxxis Rekon.


----------



## ilfer (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich meinte natürlich TrailStar. Es gibt keine Rocket Ron TRAIL STAR.


----------



## Tony- (19. Oktober 2017)

Hab ich auch da, sorry es gibt's!


----------



## boblike (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich verstehe. Er hast drei Reifen und will wissen welchen er wo drauf macht


----------



## Tony- (19. Oktober 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich verstehe. Er hast drei Reifen und will wissen welchen er wo drauf macht


Achsooo!


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Oktober 2017)

Surly Krampus mit Platz für Gepäck






...und Duro Crux





(Quelle)


----------



## boblike (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde Maxxis vorne und Schwalbe hinten drauf machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (19. Oktober 2017)

Falls jemand nen 3.0 Rocket Ron loswerden will, ich hätte Interesse!

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich konnte den Rocket Ron Speedgrip jetzt mal direkt mit den PaceStar gegentesten.

Also nicht mal der Preis rechtfertigt die Wahl des PaceStar. Maximal am Hinterrad ne Alternative. War da schon sehr überrascht. Mit PaceStar blockiert mir das Rad vorne auf kalten Asphalt wenn ich in die Bremse lange. Der Speedgrip dagegen krallt sich förmlich in den Asphalt.

Mein nächster Kauf steht damit fest


----------



## versteher (22. Oktober 2017)

Plussige (und spassige) Ausfahrt - bevor der Regen kam ...


----------



## 601 (22. Oktober 2017)

versteher schrieb:


> bevor der Regen kam ...



Regen?





(Ich habe es zwar schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet, aber es passte hier gerade so gut... )


----------



## Tony- (22. Oktober 2017)

Tolles Herbstwetter  was ist das für ein Schutzblech hinten?


----------



## 601 (22. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Tolles Herbstwetter  was ist das für ein Schutzblech hinten?



Die Schützer könnten für 29+ ein wenig breiter sein. Der meiste Dreck wird aber abgefangen…

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/crud-race-pac-29er-schutzblech-set/rp-prod143211

Hier noch die Produktseite:

https://www.crudproducts.com/racepac-29er/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. Oktober 2017)

versteher schrieb:


> Plussige (und spassige) Ausfahrt - bevor der Regen kam ...



Also falls jemand so ein 1x1 in L loswerden möchte, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. Oktober 2017)

Hat sich denn in Sachen 26+ Felgen was auf dem Markt getan oder sind die WTB i35 weiterhin die einzige erhältlichen in Deutschland? Bei den Trail-Felgen bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden (schwer, tubelessfähig?)


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2017)

Gibts die W40 nimmer?

G.


----------



## versteher (23. Oktober 2017)

... oder die hier zum Beispiel:
https://www.komponentix.de/Felgen/Dually.html


oder die hier:
https://www.bike24.de/p1214345.html


Die z.Teil sehr hohen Preise lasse ich mal aussen vor.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Oktober 2017)

Die Hugo müsste auch noch zu bekommen sein


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. Oktober 2017)

Die sind ja alle nur geringfügig günstiger als die WTB.
Muss das echt so teuer? Wäre dann fast schon happy wenn das Paar 150€ kostet statt eine.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Oktober 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Die sind ja alle nur geringfügig günstiger als die WTB.
> Muss das echt so teuer? Wäre dann fast schon happy wenn das Paar 150€ kostet statt eine.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...v_dm|pcrid|57477118042|pkw||pmt||prd|567215DE

Wtb scraper i40
Für 166€ das Paar.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/wtb-asym-i-35-tcs-felge-2017/rp-prod151628

Wtb asym i35
100€ das Paar.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. Oktober 2017)

Danke! das geht ja schon mal in die richtige Richtung. Wie ist das mit Asymetrisch vorn einspeichen? Klingt für mich erst mal ungewöhnlich.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> (...) Wie ist das mit Asymetrisch vorn einspeichen? Klingt für mich erst mal ungewöhnlich.


Asymmetrische Felgen gab es in den 90ern auch schon, aber die waren damals nur fuer hinten gedacht, fuer vorn hat man eine normale, symmetrische verwendet.

Ich sag mal, die geometrischen Grundgesetze haben sich seitdem *nicht *geaendert.
Demzufolge halte ich es fuer moeglich, dass man das heute noch genauso machen muss


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Oktober 2017)

Da ich vor einem Gabel Upgrade an meinem Scott stehe bräuchte ich mal eine Einschätzung was ich für die momentan verbaute Gabel im Gebrauchtmarkt verlangen kann. Es handelt sich um eine Fox 32 Float Performance 29 boost. Für Tipps wo ich den Preis ansetzen kann wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. Oktober 2017)

Moppel hat einen B+ Laufradsatz bekommen.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Oktober 2017)

Auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit.


----------



## blubboo (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin seit heute auch auf breiten Reifen unterwegs.
Die erste Ausfahrt Ausfahrt war sehr unterhaltsam, was ganz anderes als mein 29er Cube.

Kann mir jemand einen Satz Reifen für die Matschige Zeit empfehlen?
Der Rocket Ron macht keinen so guten Eindruck.














Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## digi-foto.at (27. Oktober 2017)

Aus besagtem "Matsche-Grund" hab ich letztes Jahr auf die Maxxis Rekons gewechselt..
Sind im richtigen Matsch echt nicht schlecht und machen sich auch den Rest des Jahres echt gut..

cu
Kurt


----------



## blubboo (27. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Empfehlung, schau ich mir mal an.
Viele 27,5x3 Reifen habe ich leider nicht gefunden. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Oktober 2017)

Schickes Rad!

Ich bin auf Schwalbe Nobby Nic Pacestar umgestiegen. Die sind ein ganz guter Kompromiss.


Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. Oktober 2017)

Nobby Nic oder Rocket Ron in 2.8 dessen Stollen sind höher als beim 3.0.


----------



## MrBrightside (27. Oktober 2017)

Maxxis Minion 2,8"


----------



## blubboo (27. Oktober 2017)

Danke, das Bike sieht in natura nochmal besser aus.

Die maxxis Reifen kosten ja eine gute Stange Geld, fast wie meine Motorradreifen.
Nobby Nic hatte ich schonmal auf meinem 29er und war zufrieden. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (27. Oktober 2017)

Habe mir 3.0er Nobby Nic für den Winter bestellt, gibt grad bei bike24 für 35 euro.


----------



## novaterra (28. Oktober 2017)

Fresh tyres, love them by joost nijland, on Flickr

nobby nic ist gut fur trocken, aber jetzt hab ich keine probleme mehr


----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2017)

novaterra schrieb:


> Fresh tyres, love them by joost nijland, on Flickr
> 
> nobby nic ist gut fur trocken, aber jetzt hab ich keine probleme mehr


 
was für eine Maulweite haben die Felgen ?


----------



## novaterra (28. Oktober 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> was für eine Maulweite haben die Felgen ?



34mm

Sind die nextie am40 felgen


----------



## blubboo (28. Oktober 2017)

Die Minions sehen schon im Stand extrem griffig aus. [emoji1474]

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2017)

blubboo schrieb:


> Die Minions sehen schon im Stand extrem griffig aus. [emoji1474]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


und so rollen die auch....ich fahre die selbe kombi auf 40er MW  Felgen,
ist fast wie Fat Bike fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (28. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt auch noch HighRoller. Glaube die Rollen leichter, werden halt auch weniger Grip bieten.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2017)

novaterra schrieb:


> 34mm
> 
> Sind die nextie am40 felgen


würdest Du bitte bei gelegenheit die höhe & breite des reifens auf der felge messen. danke schön


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Oktober 2017)

Die Minion`s sind wahre Grippmonster


----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2017)

Aber die Maxxis gibt es ja nur in 2,8

Aber wie breit und hoch die sind würd mich auch mal interessieren.
Die blöden Nobby müssen weg


----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Aber die Maxxis gibt es ja nur in 2,8
> 
> Aber wie breit und hoch die sind würd mich auch mal interessieren.
> Die blöden Nobby müssen weg


also sooo schlecht sind die Nobby's ja nun auch nicht....ich habe mal die 3.00er mit TS Mischung getestet, rollen jedenfalls deutlich leichter wie DHF und DHR II.
aber ok....für wildes Wurzelgeballer nehme ich auch lieber meine Maxxis


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Oktober 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> also sooo schlecht sind die Nobby's ja nun auch nicht....ich habe mal die 3.00er mit TS Mischung getestet, rollen jedenfalls deutlich leichter wie DHF und DHR II.
> aber ok....für wildes Wurzelgeballer nehme ich auch lieber meine Maxxis



Die NN 3.0 habe ich auch noch , allerdings in PaceStar.
Sie sind wirklich nicht schlecht und rollen auch etwas leichter als die Minion`s.
Aber sobald es feuchter wird , sind sie den Maxxis absolut Unterlegen.


----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die NN 3.0 habe ich auch noch , allerdings in PaceStar.
> Sie sind wirklich nicht schlecht und rollen auch etwas leichter als die Minion`s.
> Aber sobald es feuchter wird , sind sie den Maxxis absolut Unterlegen.



Genau darum geht es mir.
Ich brauch vertrauen in den Reifen wenn feucht wird.
Im Sommer und so ist er ok, aber bei Nässe hab ich kein Vertrauen.

Gut jetzt ist eh erstmal wieder Fati Zeit, evtl tut sich ja noch was in der Zukunft


----------



## MrBrightside (28. Oktober 2017)

Magic Mary kommt auch irgendwann in Plusgrößen.


----------



## Tony- (28. Oktober 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Nobby Nic oder Rocket Ron in 2.8 dessen Stollen sind höher als beim 3.0.


Gerade nebeneinander gehalten, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Magic Mary kommt auch irgendwann in Plusgrößen.


gibt es doch schon...zumindest in 27,5.
ich fahre die 2.8er Marie vo & hi. in soft....
die Speedgrip Mischung hatte ich mal kurz drauf.... die geht mal gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## novaterra (28. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> würdest Du bitte bei gelegenheit die höhe & breite des reifens auf der felge messen. danke schön



Reifen sind beide 67mm breit und rad durchmesser is bei beide +/- 728mm


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Gerade nebeneinander gehalten, das stimmt nicht.


Dann übe mal das nebeneinander halten etwas besser 

In Zentimeter 2.8 = 0.4 / 3.0 = 0.28


----------



## criscross (29. Oktober 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Dann übe mal das nebeneinander halten etwas besser
> 
> In Zentimeter 2.8 = 0.4 / 3.0 = 0.28


normale Serienstreuung bei Schwalbe


----------



## Tony- (29. Oktober 2017)

Habe auch mal ne Münze dran gehalten, bein Nobby sind die Stollen so ziemlich gleich hoch.


----------



## novaterra (29. Oktober 2017)

Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr

erster echte runde mit dhf/dhr combo, mehr grip als erwartet, weniger rollwiderstand als erwartet.
toller winter combo glaub ich


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (29. Oktober 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Habe auch mal ne Münze dran gehalten, bein Nobby sind die Stollen so ziemlich gleich hoch.


Ick sprach ja och vom Rocket Ron [emoji14]


----------



## ilfer (31. Oktober 2017)

Passend zum Reformationstag - mein Fuse mit LAUF Trail Racer. Bei der Gelegenheit sind noch ein paar Shimano Ice Tech Bremsscheiben und neue OneUp Components Pedale ans Rad gekommen. Kampfgewicht sind jetzt 11,8 kg mit allem drum und dran. Tretlagerhöhe bis Mitte Achse sind 290 mm... 

Anhang anzeigen 659727 Anhang anzeigen 659728 Anhang anzeigen 659729 Anhang anzeigen 659730 Anhang anzeigen 659731


----------



## Rommos (31. Oktober 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> Passend zum Reformationstag - mein Fuse mit LAUF Trail Racer. Bei der Gelegenheit sind noch ein paar Shimano Ice Tech Bremsscheiben und neue OneUp Components Pedale ans Rad gekommen. Kampfgewicht sind jetzt 11,8 kg mit allem drum und dran. Tretlagerhöhe bis Mitte Achse sind 290 mm...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 659727 Anhang anzeigen 659728 Anhang anzeigen 659729 Anhang anzeigen 659730 Anhang anzeigen 659731



Cooles Gerät  (nur die Ahead-Kappe noch ausrichten )


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Oktober 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> (nur die Ahead-Kappe noch ausrichten )


Kappe = Schraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (31. Oktober 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kappe = Schraube.


Ja! Mist, das. Wenn jemand nen Trick kennt zum Ausrichten, nur her damit!


----------



## Rommos (31. Oktober 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kappe = Schraube.





ilfer schrieb:


> Ja! Mist, das. Wenn jemand nen Trick kennt zum Ausrichten, nur her damit!



Sorry, meine Unwissenheit (hab keine Lauf im Hochregal liegen ) - das ist  dann natürlich doof...


----------



## Tony- (31. Oktober 2017)

Den Anker im Schaft solange hin und her schieben bis es passt?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sorry, meine Unwissenheit (hab keine Lauf im Hochregal liegen ) - das ist  dann natürlich doof...


Funktioniert vermutlich wie bei anderen Expandern ...

Rad kommt gut mit der Lauf.

Witzig, habe meine heute rausgeschmissen.


----------



## ilfer (31. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Witzig, habe meine heute rausgeschmissen.


Oh warum?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2017)

Steel is real.
Die Lauf ist top, aber ich brauche sie in dem Rad nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (31. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Steel is real.
> Die Lauf ist top, aber ich brauche sie in dem Rad nicht unbedingt.



An welchem dann?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> An welchem dann?


Mal schauen.


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Steel is real.
> Die Lauf ist top, aber ich brauche sie in dem Rad nicht unbedingt.


Steck es in meinem Rad


----------



## mauricer (1. November 2017)

Moin,

kurze Frage. Bin neue in dem Thema +-Bikes aber schon nach einer Fahrt ziemlich angefixt. Eine Frage zum Thema Federgabeln. Gibt es eigentlich aktuell eine Federgabel die 27,5+ und 29,5+ (zumindest bis 2,6") abdeckt? Bestenfalls 120mm. Ich hab Schwierigkeiten mich durch den Wald der Gabeln, bzw. darin zurecht zu finden. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir kurz helfen, welches in dem Bereich so die zuverlässigsten/empfehlenswerten Gabeln sind. Ist erstmal nur für ein Gedankenspiel für ein Projekt.

Danke und Grüsse

Moritz


----------



## MrBrightside (1. November 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze Frage. Bin neue in dem Thema +-Bikes aber schon nach einer Fahrt ziemlich angefixt. Eine Frage zum Thema Federgabeln. Gibt es eigentlich aktuell eine Federgabel die 27,5+ und 29,5+ (zumindest bis 2,6") abdeckt? Bestenfalls 120mm. Ich hab Schwierigkeiten mich durch den Wald der Gabeln, bzw. darin zurecht zu finden. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir kurz helfen, welches in dem Bereich so die zuverlässigsten/empfehlenswerten Gabeln sind. Ist erstmal nur für ein Gedankenspiel für ein Projekt.
> 
> ...


Die Pike gibt es z.B. als 29+ Version.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-51-Off-Set-29-Federgabel-Modell-2018-p56855/


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2017)

Die Formula selva sollte es können. manitou Magnum gibt es auch für 29+


----------



## CrossX (1. November 2017)

Ich war heute das erste Mal mit dem +Bike bei Matsch unterwegs. Das war ja ein Rumgerutsche noch 10. Einmal hat es mich völlig zerlegt.
Ist das bei 3.0 Reifen normal, oder liegt es am Reifen selbst. Fahre vorne einen Specialized Ground Control. 0,85 Bar bei 45mm MW. 
Wollte das Fuse als Winterbike, aber wenn das rum gerutsche bei Matsch normal ist, bleibe ich beim Enduro


----------



## MrBrightside (1. November 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich war heute das erste Mal mit dem +Bike bei Matsch unterwegs. Das war ja ein Rumgerutsche noch 10. Einmal hat es mich völlig zerlegt.
> Ist das bei 3.0 Reifen normal, oder liegt es am Reifen selbst. Fahre vorne einen Specialized Ground Control. 0,85 Bar bei 45mm MW.
> Wollte das Fuse als Winterbike, aber wenn das rum gerutsche bei Matsch normal ist, bleibe ich beim Enduro


Dass der Ground Control nichts für Matsch ist, ist klar.
Vielleicht nen Butcher, Minion, Magic Mary oder ähnliches probieren.


----------



## nightwolf (1. November 2017)

Meine Erinnerung sagt mir, dass fuer Matsch eher *schmal* 'der Weg' ist, und nicht breit. Siehe auch hier, da sind einige auffallend schmale Reifen erwaehnt: 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/die-besten-matschreifen-fuers-mountainbike.592826.2.htm


----------



## criscross (1. November 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich war heute das erste Mal mit dem +Bike bei Matsch unterwegs. Das war ja ein Rumgerutsche noch 10. Einmal hat es mich völlig zerlegt.
> Ist das bei 3.0 Reifen normal, oder liegt es am Reifen selbst. Fahre vorne einen Specialized Ground Control. 0,85 Bar bei 45mm MW.
> Wollte das Fuse als Winterbike, aber wenn das rum gerutsche bei Matsch normal ist, bleibe ich beim Enduro


da haste dir aber auch einen der schlechtesten Reifen für Matsch ausgesucht, klar das der aufschwimmt.
Ich fahre auf ner Felge mit 40er Maulweite 2.8er Magic Marry in soft, das läuft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (1. November 2017)

Ich habe gerade noch mal nach geschaut. Entgegen der Herstellerangabe ist ein Purgatory verbaut. Aber scheint ja dann auch nicht viel besser zu sein


----------



## blubboo (2. November 2017)

Ich hab mir nun die Maxxis Minions 2.8 dhf und dhr bestellt, hoffentlich sind sie bis zum Wochenende da. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hw_doc (2. November 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch mal nach geschaut. Entgegen der Herstellerangabe ist ein Purgatory verbaut. Aber scheint ja dann auch nicht viel besser zu sein



Vorne wie hinten?


----------



## CrossX (2. November 2017)

Nein, vorne Purgatory, hinten Ground Control. Beide in 3.0


----------



## hw_doc (2. November 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nein, vorne Purgatory, hinten Ground Control. Beide in 3.0



Und das Gefühl war auch vorne Mist?


----------



## CrossX (2. November 2017)

Es war zumindest so rutschig, dass ich mich in einer etwas schlammigen Treckerspur  mal so richtig aufs M....l gelegt habe.
Mein Enduro zieht bei solchen Verhältnissen völlig spurtreu seine Linie.
Vielleicht probiere ich mal den MM in 2.8. Als 2.35er macht der sich beim Enduro ja super.


----------



## hw_doc (2. November 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Es war zumindest so rutschig, dass ich mich in einer etwas schlammigen Treckerspur  mal so richtig aufs M....l gelegt habe.
> Mein Enduro zieht bei solchen Verhältnissen völlig spurtreu seine Linie.
> Vielleicht probiere ich mal den MM in 2.8. Als 2.35er macht der sich beim Enduro ja super.



Hmm... Ich glaub, wenn die Minions(!) nicht helfen, dann ist's nen Breiten-Thema.
Generell kann man sagen, dass ein CX oftmals sicherer durch eine Schlammpfütze treibt und alles, was breiter ist, eher darauf herumrutscht.
Der Effekt lässt sich mit anderen Stollen deutlich lindern - gilt auch beim Fatbike.

Falls Du Deinen Purgy loswerden möchtest, wär ich evtl. interesiert - kannst mich ggf. gerne anschreiben!


----------



## nightwolf (3. November 2017)

Es ist wie Aquaplaning. Je breit und schnell desto aufschwimm  
Und Matsch ist zäher als Wasser also muss es nicht mal Auto-Speed sein.

Schon vor vielen Jahren gabs einen Matschreifentest in der BIKE wo lauter 47mm Reifen getestet wurden. Standard damals meist 2.1 Zoll also 54mm.


----------



## Riffer (3. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es ist wie Aquaplaning. Je breit und schnell desto aufschwimm
> Und Matsch ist zäher als Wasser also muss es nicht mal Auto-Speed sein.
> 
> Schon vor vielen Jahren gabs einen Matschreifentest in der BIKE wo lauter 47mm Reifen getestet wurden. Standard damals meist 2.1 Zoll also 54mm.



Diese Erkenntnis werden wir mit einem Zweitlaufradsatz in schmal für unsere Boost-Bikes bezahlen, nicht?! 

Minion/Highroller gegen MM und das in Breite 2,8 wäre schon ein interessanter Test!!!  Wobei ich ja auf bestimmte Maxxis Modelle in 29x2,6er warte, während es diese in 27X2,6 bereits gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2017)

Riffer schrieb:


> ...., während es diese in 27X2,6 bereits gibt...



Wo Maxxis und lieferbar 
Ich suche schon ständig fürs normle Rad dafür.

G.


----------



## ONE78 (3. November 2017)

Riffer schrieb:


> Diese Erkenntnis werden wir mit einem Zweitlaufradsatz in schmal für unsere Boost-Bikes bezahlen, nicht?!
> 
> ...



Du kannst auch einfach nen schmaleren Reifen auf deinen jetzigen LRS aufziehen zum testen.

Das o.g. Kann ich so schon bestätigen. Mein crosser hat im Matsch deutlich weniger Probleme als ein 2.4er


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2017)

Das mit dem Matsch ist eher eine Stollensache. 
Plus und wenig oder kleine Stollen verschlechtern, Plus und groooooße Stollen verbessern...fertig.
Also Knard bis hin zu Maxxis Rekon sollte bei Matsch oder auch Schnee eher Zuhause bleiben und einen heißen Tee vorm Kamin trinken

G.


----------



## nightwolf (3. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das mit dem Matsch ist eher eine Stollensache.
> Plus und wenig oder kleine Stollen verschlechtern, Plus und groooooße Stollen verbessern...fertig. (...)


Ist auch klar denn bei groben Stollen laesst man dem Matsch gewissermassen mehr Platz und muss nicht so viel verdraengen.
Verdraengt man den Matsch nicht schnell & deutlich genug, dann resultiert Aufschwimmen.

Auf frisch gefallenem Schnee auf Asphalt kommt man z. B. mit dem Rennrad besser zurecht als mit dem MTB. Rennrad schneidet durch bis auf den Asphalt, guter Halt, fertig ... 
Wenn der Schnee dann festgefahren, oder schlimmer, von Fussgaengern zertrampelt ist, dann sieht es natuerlich anders aus. 


ONE78 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach nen schmaleren Reifen auf deinen jetzigen LRS aufziehen zum testen. (...)


Vergleichsweise einfache und praktische Loesungen kommen im Internet nicht immer so gut rueber


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. November 2017)

Wobei schmalere Reifen auf 40mm/45mm breiten Felgen leicht was von Niederquerschnittsreifen haben


----------



## Riffer (3. November 2017)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach nen schmaleren Reifen auf deinen jetzigen LRS aufziehen zum testen.



Nein?!  



Einen 1,9er werde ich doch nicht auf 35mm Innenweite aufziehen (wenn ich so breite Felgen hätte). In diesem Sinne bin ich bei @tvärsÖverFälten und natürlich @LB Jörg!



nightwolf schrieb:


> Vergleichsweise einfache und praktische Loesungen kommen im Internet nicht immer so gut rueber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (3. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Wobei schmalere Reifen auf 40mm/45mm breiten Felgen leicht was von Niederquerschnittsreifen haben


Jetzt kommen wir natuerlich zu dem Problem, dass so dermassen breite Felgen vll doch etwas eindimensional sind  
Aber das hilft ja nix, die sind angesagt, also sind sie gut 

Naja jetzt mal ernsthaft: Zwischen 'mal zum Ausprobieren' und 'Dauerloesung' darf ja durchaus auch ein Unterschied sein.
Vll kann man natuerlich auch ausprobierweise einen LRS leihen, von jemandem, der ueberhaupt kein Plus Size hat.
Waere natuerlich auch eine Idee.

Oder mal mit normalem Luftdruck ausprobieren. Ich weiss schon, auch das ist gegen den Trend, der Trend ist 'so gut wie platt' (oben stand was von 0.85 bar), und das hat ja auf manchem Untergrund auch einen Sinn, aber halt nicht unbedingt auf jedem ... auf festem Untergrund ist und bleibt es eine echte Schaizsidee, und unter dem Schlamm ist es fest - nur muss man halt bis dahin durchdringen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2017)

das Plus hat sich trotz meiner anfänglicher Skepsis bezüglich bergauf mit 1x12 auch auf den Gardasee Trails gut geschlagen.


----------



## blubboo (3. November 2017)

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Minions aufzuziehen aber bekomme den Mantel nicht ordentlich auf die Felge, sprich er sitzt nicht richtig am Rand sondern in der Mitte der Felge. Gibt es da einen Trick? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (3. November 2017)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei meine Minions aufzuziehen aber bekomme den Mantel nicht ordentlich auf die Felge, sprich er sitzt nicht richtig am Rand sondern in der Mitte der Felge. Gibt es da einen Trick?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


bissle Spüliwasser auf die Flanken ....dann ploppt das schon


----------



## blubboo (3. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> bissle Spüliwasser auf die Flanken ....dann ploppt das schon


Danke hat geholfen, zumindest hinten. Ich glaube vorne muss noch etwas mehr Druck drauf.

Maxxis hat mich anfangs auch etwas verwirrt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (3. November 2017)

blubboo schrieb:


> Danke hat geholfen, zumindest hinten. Ich glaube vorne muss noch etwas mehr Druck drauf.
> 
> Maxxis hat mich anfangs auch etwas verwirrt.
> 
> ...


 
hast du unterschiedliche Felgengrössen ?


----------



## blubboo (3. November 2017)

Nein, auf beiden Mänteln steht auch 27,5 2.8. Hat wahrscheinlich der Lehrling verpackt. 

Welchen Druck empfehlt ihr für 85kg Kampfgewicht?


----------



## blubboo (4. November 2017)

Ich hab jetzt vorne sowie hinten 1,3 bar drauf, läuft ganz gut.








Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. November 2017)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt vorne sowie hinten 1,3 bar drauf


da ist noch Platz nach unten


----------



## aquadody (5. November 2017)

Ich habe letzes WE das schöne Wetter genutzt und die Bodensteiner Klippen unsicher gemacht....

Unterhalb der Sofaklippe




 

Das Bike im Wintertrimm, bis jetzt  machen die Minions nen guten Job.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. November 2017)

...hach ja: Bodensteiner Klippen


----------



## juergets (5. November 2017)

Das Bike im Wintertrimm, bis jetzt  machen die Minions nen guten Job.
Anhang anzeigen 661496[/QUOTE]
Wie rollen sie so auf festem Grund?


----------



## blubboo (5. November 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Wie rollen sie so auf festem Grund?



Rollen besser als erwartet, machen aber auch mehr Lärm als gedacht.


----------



## juergets (5. November 2017)

Danke, Ich hab auch eine laute Nabe, dann passt das schon.


----------



## Holland (5. November 2017)

wenn's gefällt, gerne hier bekunden!

Gruss
Holland


----------



## aquadody (6. November 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Das Bike im Wintertrimm, bis jetzt  machen die Minions nen guten Job.
> Anhang anzeigen 661496


Wie rollen sie so auf festem Grund?[/QUOTE]Im Vergleich zum WTB Ranger 29x3 rollt der minion deutlich schlechter auf festem Untergrund dafür hat er aber auch erheblich mehr Grip.

Es ist aber zu ertragen, erst recht wenn man mal den Vergleich zu nem minion 26x4,8 zieht, dagegen fühlen sich die 29x3 an wie 22er Rennradreifen.....

Gesendet von meinem BBA100-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## juergets (7. November 2017)

Danke, ich denke ich montiere sie mal für den Winter, ich muss zum Glück nur kurze Stücke auf Asphalt, das meiste ist Trail und allenfalls viel Schnee.


----------



## rootsflyer (8. November 2017)

Mal kurz noch zwei Fotos von meinem Salsa Fargo mit 27,5" Schlappen in 3,0".


 


 

Suche nun noch einen 29" LRS mit + Option. Habt ihr mir einen Link? Danke!


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2017)

rootsflyer schrieb:


> Suche nun noch einen 29" LRS mit + Option. Habt ihr mir einen Link? Danke!


Was meinst du mit "+ Option"? Einfach nur Boost-Naben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. November 2017)

29+ Option würde ich mit einer Felge zwischen 30 und 35 mm Maulweite sehen (breit genug für breite Reifen bis ca. 2.8" aber nicht zu breit für die üblichen 2.3").

Boost braucht es je nach Antriebskonzept/Rahmen. Das Genesis Longitude zB kommt meines Wissens ohne Boost aus, hat aber trotzdem 2x10 oder sogar 2x11.


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> 29+ Option würde ich mit einer Felge zwischen 30 und 35 mm Maulweite sehen (breit genug für breite Reifen bis ca. 2.8" aber nicht zu breit für die üblichen 2.3").
> 
> Boost braucht es je nach Antriebskonzept/Rahmen. Das Genesis Longitude zB kommt meines Wissens ohne Boost aus, hat aber trotzdem 2x10 oder sogar 2x11.


Was hat denn das Logitude mit dem gezeigten Fargo zu tun?  Es ist schwer davon auszugehen, dass der LRS auch für dieses Rad sein soll.


----------



## rootsflyer (9. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "+ Option"? Einfach nur Boost-Naben?


29+, also 3 Zoll Reifen. Hinten brauche ich 148er Breite also Boost Standard, vorne 15x100.
Ja, ich denke es werden Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite. Oder 35?? Hmm, weiß nicht so recht...


----------



## MrBrightside (9. November 2017)

rootsflyer schrieb:


> 29+, also 3 Zoll Reifen. Hinten brauche ich 148er Breite also Boost Standard, vorne 15x100.
> Ja, ich denke es werden Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite. Oder 35?? Hmm, weiß nicht so recht...


Wenn es eher in Richtung 2,4" gehen soll 30mm, eher 3,0" dann 35mm.


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2017)

rootsflyer schrieb:


> 29+, also 3 Zoll Reifen. Hinten brauche ich 148er Breite also Boost Standard, vorne 15x100.
> Ja, ich denke es werden Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite. Oder 35?? Hmm, weiß nicht so recht...


Ich würde eher 35mm nehmen, damit geht fast alles. Möchtest du einen fertigen LRS kaufen, oder was bauen lassen? Bei Boost-LRS ist vorne vermutlich häufig ne 110mm-Nabe verbaut. Evtl. kann man bei Actionsports was schönes zusammenstellen.
Für Alternator Dropouts gibts aber auch Reduzierplatten, mit denen du 135mm und 142mm Naben fahren könntest.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was hat denn das Logitude mit dem gezeigten Fargo zu tun?  Es ist schwer davon auszugehen, dass der LRS auch für dieses Rad sein soll.



Das Fargo habe ich vorhin gar nicht gesehen...unterwegs schalte ich gerne mal die Bilder aus um Datenvolumen zu sparen. Aber der gesuchte LRS wird ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht fürs Fargo sein, denn nach 29+ sieht das nicht aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rootsflyer (9. November 2017)

Ja, ich denke ich tendiere zu 35mm Maulbreite, also Felgenbreite innen. Ist wohl ein guter Kompromiss. Dann kann ich Reifen von 1.95 bis 3.0" aufziehen. Sollte wohl kein Problem sein, oder? 
Die 35er Felgen haben etwas Mehrgewicht als die 30er oder noch schmalere, aber die paar hundert Gramm machen es dann auch nicht mehr aus. Ich fahre ja keinen Carbon Renner bei Rennen


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2017)

Was gibt es für 26+ taugliche Felgen unter 100 euro?

Und wer hat außer surly noch Reifen dafür?


----------



## MrBrightside (9. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Was gibt es für 26+ taugliche Felgen unter 100 euro?
> 
> Und wer hat außer surly noch Reifen dafür?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/wtb-asym-i-35-tcs-felge-2017/rp-prod151628

WTB Scraper, wenn's noch breiter sein soll.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Was gibt es für 26+ taugliche Felgen unter 100 euro?


Lies mal ab hier ein paar Posts.
Bezüglich Reifen am besten bei den Kollegen auf mtbr gucken.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Was gibt es für 26+ taugliche Felgen unter 100 euro?
> 
> Und wer hat außer surly noch Reifen dafür?



Wir haben einen recht ähnlichen Radgeschmack, was? 

Ja die Scraper bei CRC ist die günstigste bisher. Alexrims hätte sicher was günstiges, aber die gibt es nicht in Deutschland.

Reifen hat auch WTB

Darf ich fragen um welchen Rahmen es geht - doch sicher Stahl, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Wir haben einen recht ähnlichen Radgeschmack, was?
> 
> Ja die Scraper bei CRC ist die günstigste bisher. Alexrims hätte sicher was günstiges, aber die gibt es nicht in Deutschland.
> 
> ...


Nur Sammlung von Infos. Das aktuelle Bfe kann 26x3.0 Reifen vertragen.


----------



## Machiavelli (9. November 2017)

Welche Schläuche würdet ihr für den Minion 26x2,8 empfehlen? Laut Schwalbe Homepage müsste der Freeride rein. Da gibt es doch sicher was leichteres?


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. November 2017)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch sicher was leichteres?


185g finde ich für 3" relativ in Ordnung. Manche haben den noch für 4" im Fatbike genutzt, wo er dann aber pannenanfälliger war.
Du könntest es daher auch mit dem 14er Extralight (140g) versuchen.


----------



## blubboo (10. November 2017)

Eine nicht Plus spezifische Frage aber ich stell sie trotzdem mal hier.
Wie montiere ich einen carbon Sattel auf einer Alu Stütze? Muss da Paste dazwischen oder muss ich nur auf das Drehmoment achten? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nightwolf (10. November 2017)

Ueblicherweise bedeutet 'aufs Drehmoment achten' im Nebeneffekt, dass das Zeug nur 'lauwarm' festgeschraubt ist.
Und dann braucht man als 'Hilfskruecke' diese pappige Montagepaste, denn mit Fett wuerde dann alles rutschen und trocken evtl. auch.

Soweit meine Beobachtung  

Ich hab mir mal den grossen Topf Finish Line bei BC mitbestellt, da kann dann gerne jeder eine Doeslifuellung abkriegen. 

Ich bin aber kein grosser Carbonfex, das am Rande. Allerdings verwende ich _heute_ trotzdem dort Montagepaste statt _'wie frueher'_ Fett, wo es nur auf die 'Anti-Seize' Wirkung ankommt und sich eigentlich *nichts* bewegen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2017)

Zu allererst musst du klären, ob die Stütze für die sicherlich ovalen Sattelstreben geeignet ist.


----------



## blubboo (10. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ueblicherweise bedeutet 'aufs Drehmoment achten' im Nebeneffekt, dass das Zeug nur 'lauwarm' festgeschraubt ist.
> Und dann braucht man als 'Hilfskruecke' diese pappige Montagepaste, denn mit Fett wuerde dann alles rutschen und trocken evtl. auch.
> 
> Soweit meine Beobachtung
> ...


Als Montagepaste und fest anziehen, danke. 





BigJohn schrieb:


> Zu allererst musst du klären, ob die Stütze für die sicherlich ovalen Sattelstreben geeignet ist.


Die Stütze passt sogar, obwohl ich darauf nicht geachtet hatte. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nightwolf (10. November 2017)

Naja dieses 'vorgeschriebene Drehmoment' ist halt nicht wirklich fest.
'Frueher' hat man einfach gut festgeschraubt, und das Zeug _(= Metall)_ hat es abgekonnt wg. der beruehmten Eigenschaft der _Duktilitaet_ 
Carbon bricht dann gerne vorher.
Deswegen muss man da anders vorgehen: Lauwarme Verschraubung plus pappige Paste

Hier z. B. ein Vortrag zum Thema 'Carbonteile'


----------



## blubboo (10. November 2017)

Danke, werde ich mir ansehen.

Ich hab heute mal die neuen Reifen richtig testen können, am Berg grippen sie richtig und bei Schlamm schwimmt man schön auf.
Ich hatte trotzdem den besseren Vortrieb als mein Kollegen mit Specialized Butcher und Purgatory am 29er Cube.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. November 2017)

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind:

Welche Montagepaste ist denn besonders zu empfehlen? 

Carbon äußerst äußerst selten bis gar nicht - dafür Alu-Alu oder Alu-Stahl.


----------



## drurs (10. November 2017)

rootsflyer schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke ich tendiere zu 35mm Maulbreite, also Felgenbreite innen. Ist wohl ein guter Kompromiss. Dann kann ich Reifen von 1.95 bis 3.0" aufziehen. Sollte wohl kein Problem sein, oder?
> Die 35er Felgen haben etwas Mehrgewicht als die 30er oder noch schmalere, aber die paar hundert Gramm machen es dann auch nicht mehr aus. Ich fahre ja keinen Carbon Renner bei Rennen



Hi,
Ich würde die newmen Felgen bzw Laufräder empfehlen, hab einen LRS in 27.5 mit 35er felge,robust & leicht[emoji106]
Laufräder gibt’s einzeln , kannst also auch boost und normal kombinieren
Schönes Rad übrigens, steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste..[emoji6]


----------



## nightwolf (11. November 2017)

Jetzt noch eine andere Frage  
Es gibt fuer 26+ bei Schwalbe die Schlauchtypen AV13D und AV13F - Beide sind angegeben fuer 54-559 bis 76-559 (2.1" bis 3.0")
Einmal *D*ownhill, einmal *F*reeride. Die D-Version scheint dicker zu sein, ist naemlich schwerer.
Merkt man das arg? Ich hab zwei AV13D fuer mein 26+ Projekt Laufradsatz besorgt und diese Woche erst ist mir aufgefallen, dass es auch den leichteren 'F' gibt ... der wohl fuer normales Tourenfahren voellig ausreicht.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. November 2017)

Ich fahre die SV13F Schläuche auch in meinen Fatbikereifen bis 4,0" seit etwa zwei Jahren und hatte auch schon lange keinen Platten mehr


----------



## Holland (11. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine andere Frage
> Es gibt fuer 26+ bei Schwalbe die Schlauchtypen AV13D und AV13F - Beide sind angegeben fuer 54-559 bis 76-559 (2.1" bis 3.0")
> Einmal *D*ownhill, einmal *F*reeride. Die D-Version scheint dicker zu sein, ist naemlich schwerer.
> Merkt man das arg? Ich hab zwei AV13D fuer mein 26+ Projekt Laufradsatz besorgt und diese Woche erst ist mir aufgefallen, dass es auch den leichteren 'F' gibt ... der wohl fuer normales Tourenfahren voellig ausreicht.




F wie föllig ausreichend.
Den habe ich als Notfallschlauch auch für das Fätte dabei.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (11. November 2017)

Danke allseits  
Also ich haette jetzt nicht angezweifelt, dass die Version F ausreicht  

Mir ging es eigentlich mehr um die Frage, ob der D eventuell durch Ueberdicke schlechtes Rollen usw. mit sich bringt ... 
Im Zweifelsfalle muss ich es halt einfach mal austesten. 
Laestermaeuler werden jetzt vermutlich anmerken: @nightwolf Du merkst eh nix, Du faehrst ja auch Schwalbe Marathon  

Wie gesagt, ich hab mir die 'D' Version besorgt ohne zu wissen, dass es auch eine duennere Version gibt. 
Haette ich das von Anfang an gewusst, haette ich gleich nur 'F' eingekauft.


----------



## nightwolf (14. November 2017)

Noch eine andere Frage ... Was macht man als Spritzschutz z. B. am VR hin??
Ich hab bei Fahrzeugeinzelteile Deutschland das hier gefunden, zu einem durchaus nicht unhippen Preis:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...Schutzblech-p58206/black-universal-o69400001/

Das schreit geradezu nach einer Suche bei Aliexpress, wo ich allerdings leider nix entsprechendes gefunden habe.
??
TIA


----------



## blubboo (14. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage ... Was macht man als Spritzschutz z. B. am VR hin??
> Ich hab bei Fahrzeugeinzelteile Deutschland das hier gefunden, zu einem durchaus nicht unhippen Preis:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...Schutzblech-p58206/black-universal-o69400001/
> 
> ...



Ich habe vorne einen ganz einfach MudGuard von Fifty Fifty verbaut, schützt das Gesicht vor dem groben Dreck.
Bei Aliexpress gibt es auch einige MudGuard´s zwischen drei und fünf Euro, dein verlinktes Schutzblech konnte ich aber nicht finden.


----------



## nightwolf (14. November 2017)

OK ja haette ich vll dazuschreiben sollen, dass das groessere Problem bei den Fuessen liegt  ... einen Crud Catcher am Unterrohr hab ich aktuell naemlich schon dran am 'Plus-Projekt'. Den Schneeregen-Matsch vom vergangenen Sonntag Abend hab ich eben direkt auf die Schuhe bekommen, dazu musste man nicht mal Gelaende fahren, der Weg durch die Stadt hat schon gereicht  

Die grundsaetzliche Frage ist aber halt auch wieder, wie zwingend das alles unbedingt breiter sein muss als es die guenstigen Teile beim Ali anbieten ... Evtl. riskiere ich es einfach per Trial&Error.


----------



## blubboo (14. November 2017)

Bei diesem Problem hilft sicherlich nur ein klassisches Schutzblech mit Spritzschutz. 
Da werden dir diese kurzen "Bleche" nicht weiterhelfen.

Hast du mal über Überzieher für die Schuhe nachgedacht? KLICK


----------



## nightwolf (14. November 2017)

Ja, Schuh-Ueberzieher besitze ich sogar, sind aber eher unpraktisch fuer meine Einsatzzwecke, da mein Plus-Geraet auch kurze Fahrten mit abdecken soll/muss ... 

Echte Schutzbleche in dieser Breite gibts leider auch keine, zumindest soweit ich weiss. 
Bei 65mm (passend fuer 2.35") ist da meines Wissens Schluss (Bluemels).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (14. November 2017)

Oder hohe Wasserdichte Schuhe?


----------



## nightwolf (14. November 2017)

Das Trum hier ist guenstiger und ebenfalls sehr breit angegeben, 2.8" bis 3.9" ...  
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Zefal/Deflector-FM20-Schutzblech-p47708/schwarz-universal-o200001/


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das Trum hier ist guenstiger und ebenfalls sehr breit angegeben, 2.8" bis 3.9" ...
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Zefal/Deflector-FM20-Schutzblech-p47708/schwarz-universal-o200001/



Gibt es sowas auch für hinten?


----------



## nightwolf (14. November 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas auch für hinten?


Hi Oli, in den Rezensionen schreibt einer, dass man es fuer hinten anpassen kann (muss).
Ist mir zufaellig aufgefallen. Sonst weiss ich grad auch nix 



> Der Platz reicht auf jeden Fall aus. Ich kann sie bisher nur empfehlen. Einen Punkt Abzug gibt es dafür, dass man bei Gabeln mit hinten liegendem Verbindungssteg (Manitou, DT Swiss) mit einem heißen Messer zusätzliche Löcher stechen muss. Das gleiche Gilt für ca. 95% aller Hinterbauten. Wer den FM20 also auch hinten benutzen will, muss sich darüber klar sein, dass er zusätzliche Löcher stechen muss!


----------



## Tony- (14. November 2017)

Zefal Deflector FM 20 (front) und RM 20 (Heck) sind gute Schutzbleche, sind aber niemals für Plus Bereifung gedacht..


----------



## nightwolf (14. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Zefal Deflector FM 20 (front) und RM 20 sind gute Schutzbleche, sind aber niemals für Plus Bereifung gedacht..


Aha, ich hatte mich schon gewundert ...


----------



## stuhli (14. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage ... Was macht man als Spritzschutz z. B. am VR hin??
> Ich hab bei Fahrzeugeinzelteile Deutschland das hier gefunden, zu einem durchaus nicht unhippen Preis:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...Schutzblech-p58206/black-universal-o69400001/
> 
> ...



Das Mudhugger Set fahre ich an meinem Stumpi.
Vorne wie hinten bringen die Teile weniger als man vermutet
Sowas wie ein Marsh-Guard für vorne ist nicht schlechter als das Mudhugger Teil. Hinten kommt es natürlich darauf an wie flach die Sitzstrebe verläuft. Am Honzo mit steiler Sitzstrebe war der Schutz natürlich besser als am Stumpi.
Werde morgen mal ein Bild machen wenn gewüncht.


----------



## nightwolf (15. November 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> Das Mudhugger Set fahre ich an meinem Stumpi.
> Vorne wie hinten bringen die Teile weniger als man vermutet (...)


Mahlzeit Ralf

 Das klingt jetzt eher maessig ueberzeugend 
Hast Du auch das verlinkte *lange* Teil? Gibts ja auch in kuerzer, kostet dann 'nur' nen Zwanzger.


----------



## stuhli (15. November 2017)

Der Mudhugger ist der kurze. Natürlich tut er das was er soll - den nach vorne spritzenden Dreck abfangen. Da er aber auch nach hinten weiter runter geht als ein Marsh-Guard ging ich davon aus dass er den Dreck abhält der nach oben spritzt. Wenn man sich das Teil ansieht, ists natürlich klar dass er da nur bedingt hilft.
Ich finde das Set halt schön und fahre es ganzjährig, also das Heckteilbleibt auch immer dran.
Anbei mal 2 Bilder.


----------



## Tony- (15. November 2017)

Würden auch 3 Zoll reifen durch diese Bleche passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (15. November 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Würden auch 3 Zoll reifen durch diese Bleche passen?


Laut Info von Bike-Components ja ... hier nochmal der Link, den ich weiter oben (bzw. inzwischen eine Seite vorher ) gepostet hatte:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...Schutzblech-p58206/black-universal-o69400001/ 
So kam ich ja auf das Ding: Was gesucht fuer 3" Reifenbreite, weil ich mein Longtail auf 3" umstellen will (Bild vom VR hab ich auch schon mal gepostet), und gern einen Spritzschutz haette; fahrzeugfest, unabhaengig von des Fahrers Garderobe


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. November 2017)

Ich habe hier eine 2016er Pike boost für 27" liegen. Würde die gerne in das Plusbike einbauen. Problem ist die Reifenfreiheit nach oben zur Brücke mit 0.3mm auf 3.0er Reifen. 

Das führt mich zur Frage...
Kann ich das 2016er 27" boost Casting gegen ein 2017er 29" boost Casting tauschen?


----------



## Tony- (15. November 2017)

Das längere Casting hauts dir dann gegen die Gabelkrone.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. November 2017)

Das wäre natürlich blöd, vorausgesetzt das Casting ist wirklich länger.


----------



## stuhli (15. November 2017)

Den vorderen MH, den ich nutze passt meines Erachtens nicht für 3 Zoll.
Wobei, wenn die Gabelholme breiter sind und der MH unten mehr nach aussen gezogen wird, kann man sich das Teil auch passend ziehen. Bissl mit Fön erwärmen evtl. mitmachen tuts der Kunststoff auf jeden Fall.


----------



## nightwolf (15. November 2017)

Hmm bei 30 Euro sollte es halt passen ... find ich.
Basteln kann ich aus alter Milchtuete und/oder PET-Flasche auch ...


----------



## nightwolf (16. November 2017)

Es gibt auch so ein Teil von SKS fuer 18.- Euro beim Erwin. Hab ich jetzt mal bestellt.
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sks-germany-sks-grand-dad-mtb-26-front-schutzblech/aid:413944 

105mm breit, das klingt plausibel fuer 3.0" 


> · Breite: ca. 105 mm
> · inkl. Adapter, passend für SchaftinnenØ 15 - 35 mm
> · passend für Reifen bis max. 26" x 3.0


----------



## mauricer (18. November 2017)

Kurze Frage, wenn man über ein +Bike nachdenkt. Gibt es hier irgendwo einen Faden, der das Thema 27.5+ vs. 29+ behandelt?


----------



## nightwolf (18. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) 105mm breit, das klingt plausibel fuer 3.0"


Auf der OVP steht nur bis 2.5" ... 

Durch die Klemmung von innen in den Gabelschaft hab ich jetzt noch eine weitere Challenge - Da mein Plus-Projekt ja multi-purpose ist (muss jetzt halt mal sein, acht Fahrraeder sollten jetzt mal reichen ...) verfuegt das Rad auch ueber Beleuchtung, also geht die Scheinwerfer-Halteschraube mitten durch den Gabelkopf 
-> Aber den Scheinwerfer kann ich auch seitlich auf die Gabel verpflanzen, denn die Surly Troll Gabel ist ja so ein mit Schrauben uebersaetes Warzenschwein, da nehm ich einfach die ganz oben seitlich knapp unter der Gabelkrone  
Oder ich mach mir eigene Halterungen aus Alublech.
Vll mach ich heute Abend was. Oder morgen. Oder ueber Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (18. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es gibt auch so ein Teil von SKS fuer 18.- Euro beim Erwin. Hab ich jetzt mal bestellt.
> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sks-germany-sks-grand-dad-mtb-26-front-schutzblech/aid:413944
> 
> 105mm breit, das klingt plausibel fuer 3.0"



Nur wenn es relativ nah am Reifen ist, ansonsten scheinen mir die 105mm eher zu schmal für 3"


----------



## nightwolf (18. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Nur wenn es relativ nah am Reifen ist, ansonsten scheinen mir die 105mm eher zu schmal für 3"


Gut, nah am Reifen wird es bei mir sein, ich hab ja keine Federung  

Wenn das VR nach dem Draufsetzen des Fahrers noch ca. 80 der 120mm Federweg weit weg ist vom Schutzblech, wird die Streuung groesser und es geht eher noch was vorbei. Eigentlich logisch


----------



## Fatster (20. November 2017)

verschoben


----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> SUCHE:
> 
> *SURLY 29+ DIRT WIZARD* .... einen oder evtl. auch zwei .... Profil sollte noch (sehr) gut sein.
> 
> Angebote bitte per PN!


Schämst du dich eigentlich net???


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2017)

Apropo Dirt Wizard. Weiß zufällig jemand wie breit der 650B 3.0er auf einer 40mm Felge, an der Karkasse und den Noppen baut.

G.


----------



## Fatster (20. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schämst du dich eigentlich net???



Doch! Fremd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (27. November 2017)

Für die Galerie


----------



## nightwolf (27. November 2017)

Na jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich einer und moniert


gazzpacho schrieb:


> Für die Galerie


musst Du die richtige Seite fotografieren


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. November 2017)

Gibt es gute und günstige 27.5"/26+ Federgabeln mit 120mm Federweg?


----------



## gazzpacho (27. November 2017)

Diese hier:
Suntour SF16 RAIDON 27.5+ LOR QLC 
Hätte da auch noch eine im Angebot


----------



## BigJohn (27. November 2017)

@gazzpacho  26+, nicht 27.5+


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

Heißt ne Boost 27,5" Gabel?
Bzw. eine 27,5er mit viel Reifenfreiheit.


Hier die SID sieht gut aus:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-sid-rl-26-27,5-solo-air-100-tapered-boost-574214

Air Shaft für 120mm braucht's noch  ~20€


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. November 2017)

(Quelle)


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Heißt ne Boost 27,5" Gabel?
> Bzw. eine 27,5er mit viel Reifenfreiheit.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, korrekt. Sollte 27.5"x2.4" können und 26"x2.8" mit mehr Platz und 26"x3.0" mit ausreichend Platz. Die SID habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber von Umbauen habe ich null Plan.


----------



## gazzpacho (27. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @gazzpacho  26+, nicht 27.5+


Ach, passt denn ein 26+ Laufrad nicht in eine 27,5+ Gabel?

Aber die SID passt natürlich besser.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. November 2017)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Ach, passt denn ein 26+ Laufrad nicht in eine 27,5+ Gabel?


Unter Umständen sitzt die breiteste Stelle des Reifens an der engsten Stelle der Gabel (auf Höhe der Dichtungen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (27. November 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Unter Umständen sitzt die breiteste Stelle des Reifens an der engsten Stelle der Gabel (auf Höhe der Dichtungen).



88mm an der engsten Stelle.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. November 2017)

Ein zu kleines Laufrad sieht immer kacke aus in einer Gabel. Am liebsten wäre mir auch ein Rad ohne Federgabel, aber das geht nur mit komplettem Rahmenbau (also auch die Gabel) für noch mehr teuer Geld insgesamt.


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ein zu kleines Laufrad sieht immer kacke aus in einer Gabel. Am liebsten wäre mir auch ein Rad ohne Federgabel, aber das geht nur mit komplettem Rahmenbau (also auch die Gabel) für noch mehr teuer Geld insgesamt.


Surly Troll?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Troll-26-Rahmenkit-Modell-2017-p53731/

Surly Pugsley

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Pugsley-26-Rahmenkit-p40110/


----------



## Holland (27. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Surly Troll?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Troll-26-Rahmenkit-Modell-2017-p53731/
> 
> ...



Die beiden haben doch auch eine lange Gabel, die einen Federweg kompensiert. 
Wird ihm wohl nicht gefallen.
Echter Null-Federweg aus Serie ist selten. Velo Orange Piolet, aber das ist ab Grösse M nicht mehr für 26+ tauglich.

Gruss
Holland


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Die beiden haben doch auch eine lange Gabel, die einen Federweg kompensiert.
> Wird ihm wohl nicht gefallen.
> Echter Null-Federweg aus Serie ist selten. Velo Orange Piolet, aber das ist ab Grösse M nicht mehr für 26+ tauglich.
> 
> ...


420mm Einbaulänge kompensiert keinen Federweg. Recht viel weniger wird mit Plus nicht gehen. (100mm FW - 480mm EBL in 26")

Troll 2017 2.5" 26"





Vielleicht war die alte Gabel länger


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Surly Troll?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Troll-26-Rahmenkit-Modell-2017-p53731/
> 
> ...



alles nur Spinnereien - bin da einfach altmodisch. Mein Lieblingsrad ist ein Karakoram, was ich gerne ins 21. Jahrhundert transportiert hätte: 27.5x2.4" oder 26x2.8", Stahlrahmen, Starrgabel, Scheibenbremsen, Schnippistütze Punkt

Das Pugsley ist mir zu fett und das Troll zu "ösig"

N Cotic "classicSOUL", das wärs


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

Ja, wenn man's genauso haben will wie man es sich vorstellt...

Marino baut Maßrahmen aus Stahl. Sehr bezahlbar.


----------



## DocB (27. November 2017)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Ach, passt denn ein 26+ Laufrad nicht in eine 27,5+ Gabel?
> 
> Aber die SID passt natürlich besser.


Ich greife das mal auf: 
möchte ein 26+ Laufrad auf wtb asym i35 aufbauen. Meine Pike 26" hat laut Datenblatt 66mm Freigang. Was ist den der maximal breiteste Reifen? ich schätze, 2,8" Maxxis ist zu breit?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man's genauso haben will wie man es sich vorstellt...
> 
> Marino baut Maßrahmen aus Stahl. Sehr bezahlbar.



Die aus Peru?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. November 2017)

Wenn Du keine Kompromisse machen willst: Titan aus China. Gibt es aber auch nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis.
Mein B+ Radel ist seit April 2016 in Betrieb und hat 11.000 km auf der Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. November 2017)

Die alte Troll-Gabel war länger (Starrgabel, auszutauschen für lt. Angabe "bis 100 mm Federweg").
Seit dem Modelljahr 2017 (oder war's schon 2016?...müsste man @RetroRider fragen oder auf der Surly-Seite nachlesen) ist die Gabel kürzer, dafür das Steuerrohr länger.


----------



## MrBrightside (28. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Die aus Peru?


Ja. Hier sind zwei ganz neue Enduro-Hardtails im Forum. Sehen gut aus, ging schnell, Preis ist für Custom sehr gut mMn.


Die Rahmen inkl. Versand, Steuern, Zoll: 420€ und 550€


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ja. Hier sind zwei ganz neue Enduro-Hardtails im Forum. Sehen gut aus, ging schnell, Preis ist für Custom sehr gut mMn.



Danke, kann ich ja mal anfragen - mein tschechischer Rahmenbauer macht leider nur die Richtung Rennrad/Cross.


----------



## MrBrightside (28. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Danke, kann ich ja mal anfragen - mein tschechischer Rahmenbauer macht leider nur die Richtung Rennrad/Cross.


Marino kommt glaub ich vom Trial. Da ist 26+ nichts neues für ihn.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich greife das mal auf:
> möchte ein 26+ Laufrad auf wtb asym i35 aufbauen. Meine Pike 26" hat laut Datenblatt 66mm Freigang. Was ist den der maximal breiteste Reifen? ich schätze, 2,8" Maxxis ist zu breit?



Hast du einen direkten Vergleich von der 26 Zoll Lyrik zur 26 Zoll Pike?
Bei der Lyrik ist eher das Problem das es nach oben beim Einfedern angehen könnte, ansonsten könnten man auch 3.0er fahren. Zumindest auf der W35.
Könnte, damit du vergleichen kannst, die die Breite mal mit dem Meßschieber messen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (28. November 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Die beiden haben doch auch eine lange Gabel, die einen Federweg kompensiert. (...)


Troll 'neu' gibts in federgabelkompensierend oder in einfach nur starr.
Letztere hab ich, da passt 26"x3"
Bilder in meinem Xtracycle-Album, allerdings nur mit 2.2" Schlappen drin.

Es ist diese hier. 
Wie bereits gepostet ein Warzenschwein, aber dafuer auch sehr praxisgerecht  - OK die Cantisockel koennten sie von mir aus gern weglassen ...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...l-43-Off-Set-Non-Suspension-Corrected-p57739/


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist diese hier.
> Wie bereits gepostet ein Warzenschwein, aber dafuer auch sehr praxisgerecht  - OK die Cantisockel koennten sie von mir aus gern weglassen ...
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...l-43-Off-Set-Non-Suspension-Corrected-p57739/


... passt so schön ein gebäckträger dran...


----------



## DocB (28. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du einen direkten Vergleich von der 26 Zoll Lyrik zur 26 Zoll Pike?
> Bei der Lyrik ist eher das Problem das es nach oben beim Einfedern angehen könnte, ansonsten könnten man auch 3.0er fahren. Zumindest auf der W35.
> Könnte, damit du vergleichen kannst, die die Breite mal mit dem Meßschieber messen.
> 
> G.


Hi, Nein, habe keinen Vergleich zur Lyrik. Wäre hilfreich, danke! Nehme aber auch eine technische Zeichnung


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Hi, Nein, habe keinen Vergleich zur Lyrik. Wäre hilfreich, danke! Nehme aber auch eine technische Zeichnung



Garnet so einfach zu messen. Meßschieber sagt bei Lyrik so 78mm an engster Stelle


Habe gerade heute zufällig einen Minion DHF und DHR montiert und kann dir ein paar Rechenaufgaben geben, damit du gucken kannst ob es paßt 


Was def. in die Lyrik paßt ist ein DirtWizzard. Der hat folgende Maße bei 1,6Bar auf einer W40 (33mm innen)

Karkasse 65...Noppen 70

Gleicher Reifen auf eine Supra 30 (25mm innen) ...allerdings bei 2 Bar

Karkasse 61,5...Noppen 68


Jetzt der Vergleich zum Minion, aber nur auf der Supra 30 (25mm innen)...auch 2 Bar

Karkasse 62-63mm...Nopen 66-67


Bei einer 40mm Innenweitenfelge wird wohl beides auf so 68mm liegen. Dann muß man noch so 2-3mm Karkasse wegen niedrigerem Luftdruck abziehen müssen.

G.


----------



## DocB (28. November 2017)

Passt schon ganz gut, werden Felgen mit 35 innen. Ist das eine normale oder eine Boost-Lyrik? 27,5" oder 26"?
Minion / High Roller wären Favoriten, habe ich jetzt schon. Wäre halt gerne auf 2,8" gegangen, könnte sich das bei 78mm ausgehen?

Danke übrigens fürs Messen!


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... passt so schön ein gebäckträger dran...



Wasndasfürn Cotic?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Passt schon ganz gut, werden Felgen mit 35 innen. Ist das eine normale oder eine Boost-Lyrik? 27,5" oder 26"?
> Minion / High Roller wären Favoriten, habe ich jetzt schon. Wäre halt gerne auf 2,8" gegangen, könnte sich das bei 78mm ausgehen?
> 
> Danke übrigens fürs Messen!



Bei mir eine normale 26 Zoll Lyrik. 
Wie gesagt ist ja an der engsten Stelle und die breiteste Stelle am Reifen trifft ja nicht auf die engste Stelle. Von der Breite ätte sogar der Knard mit 76mm locker reingepaßt, aber der wäre beim Einfedern so knapp an die Gabelbrücke gekommen das es mir zu heikel war und ich in mein Knardrad eine Fox 36 eingebaut habe. Die Fox hat eh Platz ohne Ende 
Baue mir eben gerade mein Rohloff Morewood Shova wieder zusammen, deswegen hab ich mir die Minions geordert.

G.


----------



## DocB (28. November 2017)

Dankos Maximos, das bringt mich weiter. Fürs Hardtail wäre 150er Lyrik/Yari gut, wg. Kompatibilität zum Fully aber nicht in Boost. Dann kann ich Räder und Gabeln untereinander tauschen. Schau ich mal in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Wasndasfürn Cotic?


Cotic Bfe Gen3 black grape in M, Gabel surly instigator. 700c lrs mit kena Klondike Spike Reifen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. November 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Kompromisse machen willst: Titan aus China. Gibt es aber auch nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis.
> Mein B+ Radel ist seit April 2016 in Betrieb und hat 11.000 km auf der Uhr.



Optisch trifft das schon sehr meinen Geschmack - nur Stahl ist mir lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piklomov (30. November 2017)

Endlich ist der winter da! (in Stuttgart)


----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2017)

Servus,

hat hier jemand die Maxxis Rekon+ (27,5*2.8) auf einer "echten2 B+ Felge verbaut? Ich bin an die Reifen recht günstig ran gekommen und habe sie jetzt mal auf meinem Enduro-LRS (28mm Maulweite) montiert. Direkt nach der Montage hab ich so ~66mm gemessen. 
Für 2,8 Zoll finde ich das etwas mager. 
Sind die Pellen bei euch auf breiteren Felgen breiter oder Fallen die einfach so "schmal" aus? 

Achja.. die Laufräder Stecken in 2018er Nomad mit einer Boost Lyrik. 
Passt 1A


----------



## criscross (30. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat hier jemand die Maxxis Rekon+ (27,5*2.8) auf einer "echten2 B+ Felge verbaut? Ich bin an die Reifen recht günstig ran gekommen und habe sie jetzt mal auf meinem Enduro-LRS (28mm Maulweite) montiert. Direkt nach der Montage hab ich so ~66mm gemessen.
> Für 2,8 Zoll finde ich das etwas mager.
> ...



ja...fallen schon etwas schmal aus,

auf meiner Felge mit 40er mw ca.69mm


----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> ja...fallen schon etwas schmal aus,
> 
> auf meiner Felge mit 40er mw ca.69mm


okay danke. Also liegt es doch eher an den Reifen ;-) für "echte" 2,8 Zoll müsten es ja eigentlich so ~71-72mm sein. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Pellen so fahren.


----------



## Nanatzaya (30. November 2017)

Kann ich bestätigen. Ist normal für die Maxxis Rekon+. 
Meine 2.8er sind auch nur 67 mm auf ner 35 mm Felge.

Das sind eher 2.6er. Kennt man aber kaum anders von Maxxis.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. November 2017)

kann ich auch so bestätigen


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (30. November 2017)

Verträgt sich eine Nicht-Boost-zweifach-Kurbel mit der Kettenlinie von einem Boost-Hinterrad? Konkreter eine Shimano-Kurbel mit 38-26 (wird nach Verschleiß bestimmt auf 40-28 oder 42-30 getauscht) und eine 11-36 Kassette.


----------



## MrBrightside (30. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Verträgt sich eine Nicht-Boost-zweifach-Kurbel mit der Kettenlinie von einem Boost-Hinterrad? Konkreter eine Shimano-Kurbel mit 38-26 (wird nach Verschleiß bestimmt auf 40-28 oder 42-30 getauscht) und eine 11-36 Kassette.


Zweifach weiß ich nicht, könnte gehen.

Das äußere Kettenblatt sollte genau die Boost Kettenlinie von 53mm haben. Du kannst die Kurbel also als einfach Boost-Kurbel verwenden.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (30. November 2017)

Danke! So wäre es ja ideal. Das kleine Blatt als Rettungsring und das große passt mit der kompletten Kassette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2017)

Was fahr ihr denn so an Luftdruck ? 
Ich denk mal dass man ja weiter runter gehn kann als bei normalen Pellen.. 
Ich bin jetzt mal mit 1,6 Bar los. Das hat sich aber so angefühl, wie wenn da noch was raus könnte.


----------



## Nanatzaya (30. November 2017)

Ich fahr vorne nur ganz knapp über 1 Bar. Ist schon sehr weich.
Hinten, da ich HT fahre, mehr (so 1,5-1,6).

Ich wieg aber auch nur knapp über 70 kg.
Mit nem Fully könnt ich hinten bestimmt auf 1,3-1,4 runter.


----------



## DerHackbart (30. November 2017)

Also ich fahre bei 95 Kg fahrfertig am Hardtail bei 27,5×3.0 vorn ca 1 Bar und Hinten 1,2 Bar.

Allerdings baller ich auch nicht durch Steinfelder oder über Wurzelteppiche, sonder seh zu immer sehr saubere Linien zu wählen.

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2017)

Vorne 0,7 und hinten knapp 1bar, zumindest wenn das Messgerät das richtig angezeigt hat.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vorne 0,7 und hinten knapp 1bar, zumindest wenn das Messgerät das richtig angezeigt hat.


dito
und das mit der Messung ist so ne Sache
drei versch Anzeigen und man hat drei werte


----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2017)

Also ich mess mit dem Teil von schwalbe. Das soll wohl relativ genau sein.
Ich probier es einfach mal aus und geh immer weiter runter. Vorne habe ich unterwegs nochmal was abgelassen. Da sind es jetzt so 1,1bar. Hinten sind es so 1,6. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall noch was raus lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. November 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Danke! So wäre es ja ideal. Das kleine Blatt als Rettungsring und das große passt mit der kompletten Kassette.


Die Kette könnte bei vorne Klein und hinten Groß am Reifen rubbeln, bei vorne Klein und hinten Klein könnte sie am nächstgrößeren Ritzel schleifen, zumindest letzteres macht man sowieso nicht. https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/pages/boost-chainline-and-chainrings und der dortige Link zu Bikerumor erklären das ganz gut.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Das soll wohl relativ genau sein


relativ genau ist eigentlich "egal", wichtiger ist immer mit dem gleichen Ding zu messen.
dann ist es vielleicht immer gleich falsch, aber man nähert sich seinem Werte. Ob da als Zahl jetzt 0,7 oder 1,0 angezeigt wird ist "egal", passen muss es 
und gerade in dem niedrigen Bereich um 1 Bar sind die Manometer der div. Pumpen bestenfalls Schätzeisen.


----------



## lucie (30. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat hier jemand die Maxxis Rekon+ (27,5*2.8) auf einer "echten2 B+ Felge verbaut? Ich bin an die Reifen recht günstig ran gekommen und habe sie jetzt mal auf meinem Enduro-LRS (28mm Maulweite) montiert. Direkt nach der Montage hab ich so ~66mm gemessen.
> Für 2,8 Zoll finde ich das etwas mager.
> ...



71 auf 40er Felge bei ca. 1,5 bar


----------



## nightwolf (3. Dezember 2017)

Hab jetzt dieses Grand D.A.D. Schutzblech montiert, noch dreht sich darunter ein 2.1" Schwalbe Ballonreifen, deswegen ist da noch jede Menge Luft _(den 26x3 LRS gibts zu Weihnachten )_.
Den Scheinwerfer hab ich auf die Seite verpflanzt.

Seltsamerweise wackelt diese Aluwinkel-Halterung _(= Verbindung zwischen Vorderteil und Hinterteil unter der Gabelkrone hindurch)_ in der Aufnahme. Ich weiss jetzt spontan nicht, warum, und korrekt erscheint mir das auch nicht.
Die Aufnahme wiederum ist allerdings bombenfest in der Gabel drin _(Plastik-Spreizkonus)_.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## lucie (3. Dezember 2017)

Was sind denn das für dünne Reifen?


----------



## nightwolf (3. Dezember 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für dünne Reifen?


Und wo ist der Schnee??


----------



## lucie (3. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Schnee??



Keine Ahnung. Verkauft oder eingeatmet?


----------



## DerHackbart (16. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt mal eine Fragestellung der anderen Art:

Hat jemand von euch für sein Plus-Radl eine Wandhalterung in Verwendung, in welcher das Rad senkrecht an der Wand steht, also mit dem Vorderrad eingehängt wird?

Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich sowas mal für Fatbikes gesehen, da konnte man den Halter auch noch klappen, sodass man das Radl platzsparend an der Wand verstauen konnte.




Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Dezember 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine Fragestellung der anderen Art:
> 
> Hat jemand von euch für sein Plus-Radl eine Wandhalterung in Verwendung, in welcher das Rad senkrecht an der Wand steht, also mit dem Vorderrad eingehängt wird?
> 
> ...




Meinst Du so was ?

http://www.wigglesport.de/steadyrac...27447&ptaid=aud-384856342315:pla-350132083372

https://www.ebay.de/i/292326018908?...3D707-134425-41852-0%26rvr_id%3D1394080601096


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Dezember 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich sowas mal für Fatbikes gesehen, da konnte man den Halter auch noch klappen, sodass man das Radl platzsparend an der Wand verstauen konnte.


Diesen vielleicht?


----------



## Rommos (16. Dezember 2017)

All City Electric Queen


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (16. Dezember 2017)

Das hat selbst mit ner kurzen Starrgabel noch ne gute Geo, so flach wie das Teil ist. Das bringt mich schon wieder auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## DerHackbart (16. Dezember 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meinst Du so was ?
> 
> http://www.wigglesport.de/steadyrac...27447&ptaid=aud-384856342315:pla-350132083372
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/i/292326018908?...3D707-134425-41852-0%26rvr_id%3D1394080601096


Der erste wars! Danke!

Ist aber doch kostenintensiver als ich dachte.
Habs jetzt erstmal mit einem Modell ohne Klappfunktion probiert, der ist so günstig, da tuts nicht weg wenns nix is.

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## DerHackbart (16. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Diesen vielleicht?


Das war der Post den ich meinte! Auch dir Danke!

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## JollyJumper (17. Dezember 2017)

Probefahrt! Seit paar Jahren erste Fahrt ohne (Benzin) Motor.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Dezember 2017)

Bombtrack Beyond ADV





















(Quelle)


----------



## Speedhub83 (21. Dezember 2017)

Richtig geil!


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2017)

Das wäre dann das dritte Beyond von Bombtrack neben dem Beyond und dem Beyond+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (22. Dezember 2017)

Die Bombtrack-Palette ist gerade generell ziemlich voll, oder?


----------



## fatbikepeg (22. Dezember 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> All City Electric Queen




Oh Scheisse, bin jetzt voll verliebt.


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich frage hier auch mal: weiß jemand einen Gepäckträger für ein Plusbike mit ordentlicher Reifenfreiheit für 3" Reifen und für Steckachse / ohne Ösen?
Freeload Rack hab ich da - paßt leider nicht ganz.


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. Dezember 2017)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Richtig geil!


Find ich auch!


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Oh Scheisse, bin jetzt voll verliebt.


Verliebst dich aber schnell


----------



## gnss (23. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. Dezember 2017)

Bin grad ein bisschen irritiert.

Habe heute die WTB Scraper i40 in 26" bekommen und die scheinen mir viel schmaler zu sein als die WTB Scraper i45 am Specialized Fuse.
Wie kommt denn das zustande?


----------



## versteher (29. Dezember 2017)

i40 = 40 mm Innenweite
i45 = 45 mm Innenweite
... oder sind sie noch schmaler als 40 mm ?

Zeichnung sagt mehr als 1000 Worte ;-)


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Dezember 2017)

Hatte auch beide. Die sind ein bisschen schmaler - wie man's erwartet.

Zieh erst mal den gleichen Reifen auf, denke du täuschst dich.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. Dezember 2017)

In der Theorie ist mir das soweit klar. Hab vorhin nicht nachgemessen - mache ich dann noch mal.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist mir das soweit klar. Hab vorhin nicht nachgemessen - mache ich dann noch mal.


Was baust Du denn schlussendlich zusammen?

26+ monstercross?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Was baust Du denn schlussendlich zusammen?
> 
> 26+ monstercross?



Bisher noch gar nix. Eine modernere Variante meines GT Karakorams. Ich hab heute schon mal mit "größeren" Rädern Maß genommen


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> ...denke du täuschst dich.



Ich hatte tatsächlich nen Knick in der Optik. Die Felgen im Fuse haben Außenmaß 49mm und die i40 das besagte Innenmaß von 40mm.  Irgendwie schräg, dass mir meine Wahrnehmung so einen Streich spielt.


----------



## novaterra (29. Dezember 2017)

Untitled by joost nijland, on Flickr


----------



## DocB (29. Dezember 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ich hatte tatsächlich nen Knick in der Optik. Die Felgen im Fuse haben Außenmaß 49mm und die i40 das besagte Innenmaß von 40mm.  Irgendwie schräg, dass mir meine Wahrnehmung so einen Streich spielt.


Schon ne Idee für Reifen?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. Dezember 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Schon ne Idee für Reifen?



Naja, die Auswahl ist ja extrem übersichtlich. WTB Ranger in 2.8" oder 3.0"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (29. Dezember 2017)

Maxxis gibt es jetzt doch wohl auch in 26x2.8..


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. Dezember 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Maxxis gibt es jetzt doch wohl auch in 26x2.8..



Gut zu wissen - aktuell bin ich ja mit Conti X-King unterwegs und habe mich heute im Matsch ganz wohl gefühlt. Die Minion scheinen mir da schon fast zu grob.


----------



## 601 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach 29x3.0er Spikereifen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Breitere 29er Spikereifen als die 2.35er 45NRTH Nicotine konnte ich leider nicht finden.


----------



## 601 (30. Dezember 2017)

PS: Hat von Euch schon jemand erfolgreich einen 3.0er Reifen zum Spikereifen umgebaut? Der WTB Ranger, den ich fahre, dürfte für den Umbau zu kleine Stollen haben.


----------



## nightwolf (31. Dezember 2017)

Xtracycle jetzt mit 26"x3" vo & hi


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Januar 2018)

(Quelle)


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Januar 2018)

Soma Sandworm 29+


----------



## nobss (9. Januar 2018)

Mein Dicker  27.5+ Beast of the East 



Hier gibt's noch paar Bilder mehr  
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pro...link-140-150-650b.826153/page-3#post-15013165


----------



## DrachenDingsda (9. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Januar 2018)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber „Fat“
> 
> Dick kann jeder aber „Fat“ soll es hier doch sein.
> 
> ...


also bei mir steht oben
*26+ / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5+ / 29+ Galerie*

und nix von FAT


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Januar 2018)

Hallöchen,

da mir mein Fatbike arge Knieprobleme durch den Q-Faktor zaubert, überlege ich langsam, mir ein 27,5er Plus Hardtail anzuschaffen, damit ich normale MTB-Kurbeln fahren kann. So, nun ist es ja etwas schwierig, da etwas Gescheites und Bezahlbares zu finden, wo auf jeden Fall 3,0er Reifen sicher reinpassen. Bis jetzt ist mir das Set hier über den Weg gelaufen: https://r2-bike.com/OPENCYCLE-Mountainbike-Rahmen-29-275-OPEN-ONE-Carbon-Groesse-M und https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Starrgabel-29-BOOST-Carbon-9-RDO-tapered-QR15-Stealth-schwarz-matt . Bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie nicht "zu hoch" baut und bei dem Rahmen schockt mich der Preis etwas. Zudem findet man nichts zur Qualität des Rahmens im Netz. Habt Ihr eine Meinung dazu? Vielleicht habt Ihr andere Tips für mich, was Rahmen und Gabeln (Carbon!) angeht? Ein Fully oder eine Federgabel würde ich nur im allerletzten Notfall in Erwägung ziehen. Ich wohne im Flachland, hier gibts kein "Downhill". Insofern wäre die Dämpfung nur Bordsteinkantenaufstiegshilfe und auf der Straße fahre ich das Bike eh nicht ;o).

Lieben Dank für Eure Meinung!

Sonnige Grüße

Christoph


----------



## MrBrightside (10. Januar 2018)

Wenn's auch 29+ sein darf, gibt es das Trek Stache.
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...-frameset/p/2025100-2018/?colorCode=black_red

In Starr und mit Gepäckträgern, die man ja demontieren könnte. Alu-Rahmen.
http://jehlebikes.shopgate.com/item...FkR6oYMXbcyff_2jDNJcTNM0WczidLssaAsKhEALw_wcB

On one rango
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROORAN27/on-one-rango-275-plus-or-29er-carbon-mountain-bike-frame


----------



## criscross (10. Januar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Wenn's auch 29+ sein darf, gibt es das Trek Stache.
> 
> In Starr und mit Gepäckträgern, die man ja demontieren könnte:
> http://jehlebikes.shopgate.com/item...FkR6oYMXbcyff_2jDNJcTNM0WczidLssaAsKhEALw_wcB



das fährt und beschleunigt wie nen Tanker....dagegen ist mein schmales Fat ne Rakete 

@Frostfalke , schau dir mal das Bike von @Speedskater  an...

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2216458


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Januar 2018)

Joa, 29+ scheue ich. Ich fahre meist tiefen Wald und Singletrails im Schlamm und Schnee und will ein dafür ein Schlechtwetterbike. Also etwas verspielt darf es sich schon bewegen. Das One One habe ich auch gesehen. Ganz sicher, dass da der Reifen reinpasst?

Meint Ihr die Gabel bringts dazu?

Die Speedskaterbikes sind sehr cool. z.B. mit dem Santa Cruz Tallboy habe ich auch geliebäugelt. Bei Santa Cruz weiß man, was man bekommt. Habe einen CC-Rahmen von denen. Gäbe noch einen gelben Rahmen in meiner Größe... . Nur eben ein Fully im Flachland... Will auch nicht 3 kg Dämpfer sinnlos festgestellt durch die Gegend treten ;o).


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Januar 2018)

Seit ich den Artikel über den Vergleich der Tretlagerhöhe von 27.5" und 27.5+ gelesen habe, macht mich die 29"/27.5+ Kombi immer stutzig, aber wenn's starr gefahren werden soll, dürfte das eher von Vorteil sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (10. Januar 2018)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Seit ich den Artikel über den Vergleich der Tretlagerhöhe von 27.5" und 27.5+ gelesen habe, macht mich die 29"/27.5+ Kombi immer stutzig, aber wenn's starr gefahren werden soll, dürfte das eher von Vorteil sein.



Inwiefern stutzig?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Januar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Inwiefern stutzig?



Weil ein 27.5+ Reifen mit einem Druck um die 1.0bar vom Durchmesser zwar annähernd gleich ist wie 29", aber unter Belastung viel mehr nachgibt als der 29" Reifen. Das Tretlager wandert unter Last so also tiefer.

Da bei modernen Rahmen das Tretlager eher hoch ist um beim Einfedern der Federgabel noch genug Bodenfreiheit zu haben ist das im Betrieb ohne Federgabel aber nicht dramatisch bzw. eher von Vorteil.

Hier der Artikel:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/08/der-275-plus-irrtum-oder-womit-ibis-recht-hat/

Ich hab das Thema gerade bei nem Rahmenbau-Projekt (richtige Tretlagerhöhe fürs ungefederte Rad, Kombination Plus und nicht-Plus)


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Januar 2018)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Weil ein 27.5+ Reifen mit einem Druck um die 1.0bar vom Durchmesser zwar annähernd gleich ist wie 29", aber unter Belastung viel mehr nachgibt als der 29" Reifen. Das Tretlager wandert unter Last so also tiefer.
> 
> Da bei modernen Rahmen das Tretlager eher hoch ist um beim Einfedern der Federgabel noch genug Bodenfreiheit zu haben ist das im Betrieb ohne Federgabel aber nicht dramatisch bzw. eher von Vorteil.
> 
> ...



Cool danke für die Info. Bei meinem Cuberahmen sehe ich das nämlich schon beim 29ner, dass das Tretlager recht tief ist. Wo andere noch drüberklettern, muss ich schon wippend treten, damit die Kurbel nicht aufsetzt... .


----------



## criscross (10. Januar 2018)

den On One Rango Rahmen gibts zB. auch bei Aliba, oder nen bissle teurer bei Kubis 

http://www.kubis-bikes.com/bigdig-carbon-PLUS/bigdig-Carbon-650b


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Januar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> den On One Rango Rahmen gibts zB. auch bei Aliba, oder nen bissle teurer bei Kubis
> 
> http://www.kubis-bikes.com/bigdig-carbon-PLUS/bigdig-Carbon-650b



Dankeschön. Damit wäre es ja geklärt, dass die 3,0er auch auf jeden Fall passen. Bleibt das Problem mit der Gabel... also ob die den Reifen sinnvoll aufnimmt oder oben dann 20 cm Luft sind ;o).


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Januar 2018)

Ich sehe hier lieber schöne Bilder, als dass ich eine individuelle Kaufberatung lese. 
Daher mein Tipp:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mtb-kaufberatung.45/


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Januar 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier lieber schöne Bilder, als dass ich eine individuelle Kaufberatung lese.
> Daher mein Tipp:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mtb-kaufberatung.45/



Sorry. Anhand der Threadüberschrift meinte ich, wir sind hier richtig. Steht da: "Technik & allgemeine Diskussionen". Meine Frage ist ja sicher beides ;o). Aber ich poste Dir gern ein schönes Bild, wenn ich bauen sollte und fertig bin und hoffe, dass versöhnt Dich ;o). Hier lesen nun einmal die Leute mit, die sich auch mit den Bikes beschäftigen. In der Kaufberatung gehts selten um 650b + ;o).


----------



## nightwolf (10. Januar 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> (...) Daher mein Tipp: (...)


Wenn einem im Forum was nicht passt, dann Internet-Endgeraet in die Ecke pfeffern und eine Runde Rad fahren  

Dass man vom Thema abschweift ist normal in einer Diskussion unter *Menschen*. 
Hier sind ja keine Roboter am Start


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Januar 2018)

...und entsprechend dem Thread-Titel war es nicht mal off topic.


----------



## Peng999 (10. Januar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Die Speedskaterbikes sind sehr cool




Vielleicht ein Norco HT

https://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/all-mountain/torrent-ht/torrent-1-ht/

Habe ich live gesehen sah mega aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (10. Januar 2018)

Last Fastforward on Trails. Macht richtig Spaß. Jetzt braucht es nur noch gescheite Reifen und wenn es endlich den Newmen Lenker in farbigem Carbon gibt den (vielleicht) noch


----------



## schaeufele (10. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre seit letztem Sommer nur noch das Kona Big Honzo -
der Rest bleibt im Stall.
Einiges habe ich seither aber verändert...:


Sorry, fahre zur Zeit lieber als zu putzen!


----------



## schaeufele (10. Januar 2018)

...doch noch was für die Galerie gefunden:













Der Rahmen und auch die Geo ist top und war mir es Wert das Bike aufzupeppen.
Vorerst kein Bedarf an anderen Bikes mehr, außer das Teil kommt noch als Fully


----------



## Nanatzaya (10. Januar 2018)

Du hast den Rahmen gekauft oder ist das ein umgebautes Komplettbike?
Wenn's nur der Rahmen war, was hat der gekostet und was wiegt er?


----------



## schaeufele (10. Januar 2018)

Leider gibt es das Bike nur komplett aufgebaut


----------



## MTBpleasure (14. Januar 2018)

In der Kaufberatung so gefunden:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-hardtail-27-5-plus.851377/#post-15021646

Kann man den Blödsinn so stehen lassen?


----------



## Speedskater (14. Januar 2018)

Nee, ich Fahre jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren B+ Bikes und das geht sehr gut.

Heute auf dem Feldberg mit dem B+ Bike.


----------



## annos (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

hier kann mir bestimmt geholfen werden: mein Fatbike soll zukünftig auf 29+ Füßen stehen, bzw. rollen. Der Fatbike LRS ist doch einfach sehr träge.
Nun will ich erstmal einen eher einfachen LRS aufbauen, On- One- Naben habe ich noch rumliegen. Kann ich auch Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite für 3 Zoll breite Reifen nehmen? Die gibt es ja zuhauf für günstiges Geld, 35mm Maulweite wird dann schnell recht teuer. Oder ist das "sparen am falschen Ende"?
Danke vorab für alle Antworten!


----------



## boblike (15. Januar 2018)

annos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier kann mir bestimmt geholfen werden: mein Fatbike soll zukünftig auf 29+ Füßen stehen, bzw. rollen. Der Fatbike LRS ist doch einfach sehr träge.
> Nun will ich erstmal einen eher einfachen LRS aufbauen, On- One- Naben habe ich noch rumliegen. Kann ich auch Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite für 3 Zoll breite Reifen nehmen? Die gibt es ja zuhauf für günstiges Geld, 35mm Maulweite wird dann schnell recht teuer. Oder ist das "sparen am falschen Ende"?
> Danke vorab für alle Antworten!


Fahre genau diese Kombination und kann nichts negatives berichten. Aber wenn du dies in ein Fatbike einbauen willst, würde ich auf keinen Fall unter 40mm nehmen. Ich wünsche mir hier schon mehr Volumen. Die Hugo Felgen gibt es manchmal günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (15. Januar 2018)

annos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier kann mir bestimmt geholfen werden: mein Fatbike soll zukünftig auf 29+ Füßen stehen, bzw. rollen. Der Fatbike LRS ist doch einfach sehr träge.
> Nun will ich erstmal einen eher einfachen LRS aufbauen, On- One- Naben habe ich noch rumliegen. Kann ich auch Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite für 3 Zoll breite Reifen nehmen? Die gibt es ja zuhauf für günstiges Geld, 35mm Maulweite wird dann schnell recht teuer. Oder ist das "sparen am falschen Ende"?
> Danke vorab für alle Antworten!


Oozy Trail in Grün für 38€

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01GQ...FMwebp_QL65&keywords=spank+29+oozy&th=1&psc=1


----------



## annos (15. Januar 2018)

Danke, aber außer schwarz ist andere Farbe ausgeschlossen. Es sei denn schwarz...


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2018)

annos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier kann mir bestimmt geholfen werden: mein Fatbike soll zukünftig auf 29+ Füßen stehen, bzw. rollen. Der Fatbike LRS ist doch einfach sehr träge.
> Nun will ich erstmal einen eher einfachen LRS aufbauen, On- One- Naben habe ich noch rumliegen. Kann ich auch Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite für 3 Zoll breite Reifen nehmen? Die gibt es ja zuhauf für günstiges Geld, 35mm Maulweite wird dann schnell recht teuer. Oder ist das "sparen am falschen Ende"?
> Danke vorab für alle Antworten!


Wie wäre es mit P.O.G-Felgen? Die gibts in diversen Shops für rund 30€, zb cnc-bike oder best-bike-parts

Die haben 45mm Maulweite und sind damit eines Fatbikes würdig.


----------



## annos (15. Januar 2018)

@BigJohn , Danke!
Interessanterweise ist die breitere Felge mit 45mm Maulweite 160gr leichter als die schmalere mit 35mm innen!
Die werden es wohl werden...


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2018)

annos schrieb:


> @BigJohn , Danke!
> Interessanterweise ist die breitere Felge mit 45mm Maulweite 160gr leichter als die schmalere mit 35mm innen!
> Die werden es wohl werden...


Die 35er Felge ist die Variante bombproof. Irgendwer hat sie hier im Forum mal gewogen und sie ist tatsächlich so schwer. Die Felgen sind in jedem Fall sehr gut schlauchlos fahrbar. Eine Lage 50er Silotape und am Stoß einmal quer, dann reicht die Standpumpe.


----------



## null-2wo (15. Januar 2018)

etwas teurer, aber 45/50 mm: dartmoor aircraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annos (15. Januar 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> etwas teurer, aber 45/50 mm: dartmoor aircraft



Leider ausverkauft...


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die 35er Felge ist die Variante bombproof. Irgendwer hat sie hier im Forum mal gewogen und sie ist tatsächlich so schwer. Die Felgen sind in jedem Fall sehr gut schlauchlos fahrbar. Eine Lage 50er Silotape und am Stoß einmal quer, dann reicht die Standpumpe.


me. ja, das ding ist massiv.


----------



## Beorn (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hacke mit meiner Frage mal in eine ähnliche Richtung:

Gibt es 29+ Laufradsätze zu kaufen? Felgen finde ich, passende Naben auch, aber aufgrund von wenig Zeit und großer Unfähigkeit kann ich keinen eigenen LRS aufbauen.


----------



## Tony- (15. Januar 2018)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich hacke mit meiner Frage mal in eine ähnliche Richtung:
> 
> Gibt es 29+ Laufradsätze zu kaufen? Felgen finde ich, passende Naben auch, aber aufgrund von wenig Zeit und großer Unfähigkeit kann ich keinen eigenen LRS aufbauen.


Bisschen googeln:
https://r2-bike.com/TUNE-Wheelset-29-Hugo-MTB


----------



## MrBrightside (15. Januar 2018)

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/spank-oozy-trail-395-boost-29-zoll-laufradsatz-schwarz


https://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/...ead-bite-laufradsatz-novatec-superlight-naben


----------



## Beorn (15. Januar 2018)

Au Mann, dass ich nicht auf das Lädle gekommen bin, wo da doch mein HR herkommt

Danke!


----------



## JollyJumper (16. Januar 2018)




----------



## Phil21886 (20. Januar 2018)

Hier mal wieder was neues für die Gallerie


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Januar 2018)

Moin,
vielleicht hat noch Jemand ein Tipp für mich. Da ich das Commando größtenteils mit 29+ fahre...




 

 wollte ich mir einen weiteren 29+ LRS bauen, Der jetzige hat P.O.G. Felgen, nun sollte es etwas anderes werden. Neben den üblichen Verdächtigten Surly, Hugo, WTB habe ich noch die Race Face Arc und Ryde Trace gefunden. Kann Jemand etwas zu den beiden Letzteren berichten? Oder hat noch einen anderen Tipp. Kann auch farbig eloxiert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (20. Januar 2018)

Da ich mir evtl. auch noch einen 29+ Laufradsatz für das Wednesday bauen möchte, hab ich mich auch schon mal etwas umgesehen und bin auf die* Fun Works Trailride+40 disc* gestoßen.
https://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-40-disc-black-29er-19987

Die machen m.M. nach - von der Papierform her - einen guten Eindruck.
Ich glaube unser Shibby68 hat so einen Laufradsatz in seinem neuen Krampus verbaut. Vielleicht kann er ja mal was dazu sagen ...


----------



## MrBrightside (20. Januar 2018)

Spank Oozy Trail Felgen gibt's noch.


----------



## Ampelhasser (20. Januar 2018)

versteher schrieb:


> Da ich mir evtl. auch noch einen 29+ Laufradsatz für das Wednesday bauen möchte, hab ich mich auch schon mal etwas umgesehen und bin auf die* Fun Works Trailride+40 disc* gestoßen.
> https://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-trailride-40-disc-black-29er-19987
> 
> Die machen m.M. nach - von der Papierform her - einen guten Eindruck.
> Ich glaube unser Shibby68 hat so einen Laufradsatz in seinem neuen Krampus verbaut. Vielleicht kann er ja mal was dazu sagen ...



Die Felgen kenne ich nicht, aber ich fahre die Velocity Dually und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Da ist auch gerade ein Angebot im 29er Bikemarkt.


----------



## versteher (20. Januar 2018)

Die Fatlab 55 gäbe es auch noch für 29+ (Innenweite 51 mm)

https://www.fatbike24.de/products/F...Felgen/Fatlab-Tubeless-Fatbikefelge-2017.html


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Januar 2018)

Spank Oozy Trail Felgen habe ich nicht in 29+ gefunden. 
Die Dually sehen besonders rot eloxiert super aus, jedoch kann ich mich des Verdachts nicht erwehren das darunter eine P.O.G. Felge steckt.
Fatlab 55 wäre jetzt noch für mich eine weitere Alternative, kommt mir auch von der Breite mehr gelegen. 40mm ist mir eigentlich schon zu schmal.


----------



## MrBrightside (21. Januar 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Spank Oozy Trail Felgen habe ich nicht in 29+ gefunden.
> Die Dually sehen besonders rot eloxiert super aus, jedoch kann ich mich des Verdachts nicht erwehren das darunter eine P.O.G. Felge steckt.
> Fatlab 55 wäre jetzt noch für mich eine weitere Alternative, kommt mir auch von der Breite mehr gelegen. 40mm ist mir eigentlich schon zu schmal.


Oozy Trail 395 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...K_dm|pcrid|57477118042|pkw||pmt||prd|516450DE

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Spank/Oozy-Trail-395-29-Disc-Felge-Modell-2018-p60950/

https://www.bike24.de/p1159058.html

Ok, wenn dir 40mm zu schmal ist, fällt die Oozy Raus.


Scraper i45
https://www.hibike.de/wtb-scraper-i...b4rhcnORJtSZRs5yDj5pc5AD5X_JUechoCivoQAvD_BwE

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/wtb-scraper-i45-plus-mtb-felge/rp-prod152516


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Spank Oozy Trail Felgen habe ich nicht in 29+ gefunden.
> Die Dually sehen besonders rot eloxiert super aus, jedoch kann ich mich des Verdachts nicht erwehren das darunter eine P.O.G. Felge steckt.
> Fatlab 55 wäre jetzt noch für mich eine weitere Alternative, kommt mir auch von der Breite mehr gelegen. 40mm ist mir eigentlich schon zu schmal.


Die Dually ist sicher keine POG Felge, die gibts schon wesentlich länger. Schmal ist die aber trotzdem. Wenn du 28H Naben auftreiben kannst, wäre mit der RF Arc bei chainreactioncycles ein Schnäppchen möglich.


----------



## MrBrightside (21. Januar 2018)

Easton Arc meinst du. Dt hat alles in 28 Loch, Hope auch. Sollte kein Problem sein.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/easton-arc-plus-mtb-felge/rp-prod152721


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank!
Mit 28 Loch und 135/170 wird's jedoch schwer werden. Außerdem habe ich passende Naben mit 32L bereits liegen. 
Die farbigen Oozy Trail 395 finde ich jedoch echt Klasse. Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht . Wenn nur die geringe Breite nicht wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2018)

Für mich ist das eh keine Felge für einen Plusser, ganz besonders nicht mit der Reifenfreiheit eines Fatbikes. In einem "normalen" Enduro kann ich mir die schon viel besser vorstellen.
@cherokee190 warum nimmst du die Farbe nicht in die eigene Hand? Sollte für dich doch ein Kinderspiel sein. Ansonsten wäre auch Pulver eine Option.


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @cherokee190 warum nimmst du die Farbe nicht in die eigene Hand? Sollte für dich doch ein Kinderspiel sein. Ansonsten wäre auch Pulver eine Option.



Das wäre eine weitere Option, jedoch kommt für mich Pulverbeschichtung nicht in Frage.
Lackieren wäre in Ordnung, ist aber bei einer Felge schon recht aufwändig. Eine farbige Eloxal Oberfläche wäre in meinen Augen vom Finish schon das passendste und auch das stabilste.


----------



## CrossX (21. Januar 2018)

Heute das kleine dicke zum ersten mal im Schnee getestet.  Macht schon Spaß,  gerade wenn der Schnee etwas tiefer wird.  

Nur einmal war die Schlammpfütze doch etwas tief [emoji16]


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Oder hat noch einen anderen Tipp.


Die leichtesten in 50/45er Breite aus Alu sind mWn die Sun Ringlé Düroc 50 mit 655g. 
In Dtl. schwer aufzutreiben, aber vielleicht findest du ja was, wenn sie dir zusagen sollten.


----------



## blubboo (21. Januar 2018)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative für den Lockout meiner Brand X Sattelstütze. Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen, das keine Unmengen an Geld kostet? 

Gesendet von meinem ifive mini 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## DocB (22. Januar 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative für den Lockout meiner Brand X Sattelstütze. Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen, das keine Unmengen an Geld kostet?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ifive mini 4S mit Tapatalk


+1, hätte auch Interesse, der Hebel von der BrandX ist ziemlich doof. Der hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/BikeYoke/Triggy-Lenkerremote-p52138/ kostet aber fast so viel wie die Stütze (hab meine für 100€ gekauft )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (22. Januar 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> +1, hätte auch Interesse, der Hebel von der BrandX ist ziemlich doof. Der hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/BikeYoke/Triggy-Lenkerremote-p52138/ kostet aber fast so viel wie die Stütze (hab meine für 100€ gekauft )



Der Southpaw passt und kostet ca 35.-

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Kind-Shock/Southpaw-Lenkerremote-p44233/

Und da ich von meinem gerade kein "Beweisbild" habe zitiere ich mal fremd:



bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Anhang anzeigen 610264
> Funktioniert einwandfrei.
> Gruß bikebecker


----------



## blubboo (22. Januar 2018)

Danke für deinen Tipp aber ich hab noch eine 2x10 Schaltung und da macht sich so ein Hebel eher schlecht.
Ich bin bei meiner Suche jetzt auf diesen Hebel gestoßen

https://www.bike-components.de/de/X...-T06-SP-T07-p45363/schwarz-universal-o200001/

@DocB Ich Habe eine Brand-X Ascend XL mit 150mm für 130€ aus England bestellt


----------



## CrossX (22. Januar 2018)

Hier stand Quatsch


----------



## DocB (22. Januar 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tipp aber ich hab noch eine 2x10 Schaltung und da macht sich so ein Hebel eher schlecht.
> Ich bin bei meiner Suche jetzt auf diesen Hebel gestoßen
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/X...-T06-SP-T07-p45363/schwarz-universal-o200001/
> ...


Das sieht dem Original-Hebel zu ähnlich. Ich hab auch noch ne LEV, der kleine Hebel davon ist deutlich besser. Weiß aber nicht, ob der Zugweg zur BrandX passt. Die Stütze gab es mal zum BlackFriday mit 120mm für ca. 100€!


----------



## Maitre-B (22. Januar 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Das sieht dem Original-Hebel zu ähnlich. Ich hab auch noch ne LEV, der kleine Hebel davon ist deutlich besser. Weiß aber nicht, ob der Zugweg zur BrandX passt. Die Stütze gab es mal zum BlackFriday mit 120mm für ca. 100€!


Da der Southpaw zur LEV gehört und passt sollte der auch passen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blubboo (22. Januar 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Das sieht dem Original-Hebel zu ähnlich. Ich hab auch noch ne LEV, der kleine Hebel davon ist deutlich besser. Weiß aber nicht, ob der Zugweg zur BrandX passt. Die Stütze gab es mal zum BlackFriday mit 120mm für ca. 100€!


Ich suche einen Hebel der "vertikal" zu betätigen ist und nicht "horizontal" wie der originale.


----------



## bikebecker (22. Januar 2018)

@blubboo
Schau doch mal in den Bikemarkt unter den Sattelstützen, da sind schon welche ab 16€ drin (nicht meine)
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Januar 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tipp aber ich hab noch eine 2x10 Schaltung und da macht sich so ein Hebel eher schlecht.
> Ich bin bei meiner Suche jetzt auf diesen Hebel gestoßen
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/X...-T06-SP-T07-p45363/schwarz-universal-o200001/
> ...



ich habe noch so einen Hebel von meiner KS Stütze, falls der dir was nützen sollte kannst dich mal melden.


----------



## Riffer (23. Januar 2018)

Um der Felgendiskussion noch etwas beizusteuern: Stan´s No Tubes haben auch neue Plusfelgen. Es gibt drei Breiten (hier Innenweite):
Sentry 32mm,
Baron 35mm und
Major 38mm

in den drei Laufradgrößen 26", 27,5" und 29" - Verfügbarkeit ist natürlich ein anderes Thema aktuell, weil sie so neu sind.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Januar 2018)

Dann noch die Hugo, die es ja schon gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (23. Januar 2018)

Die neuen Stan's sind wegen ihrer geringen Breite eher uninteressant. Aber die Hugo 52 gefolgt von den Fatlab 55 stehen bisher ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Die neuen Stan's sind wegen ihrer geringen Breite eher uninteressant. Aber die Hugo 52 gefolgt von den Fatlab 55 stehen bisher ganz oben auf der Liste.


Die Hugo hat allerdings keinen besonder guten Ruf was die Haltbarkeit betrifft.


----------



## cherokee190 (24. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Hugo hat allerdings keinen besonder guten Ruf was die Haltbarkeit betrifft.



Ok, darüber habe ich noch nichts "gehört".
Ein paar Erfahrungswerte zu 29+ Felgen mit mehr als 40mm Innenbreite sind natürlich herzlichst willkommen


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Hugo hat allerdings keinen besonder guten Ruf was die Haltbarkeit betrifft.



Was genau denn? Gibts da Quellen?


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Januar 2018)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrung in Sachen Scaled - Aufbauten, also vorn 29x2,4 und hinten 27,5x3.0?


----------



## boblike (24. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre vorne 29x3 und hinten 27,5x3 und liebe es.
Werde dies bei meinem nächsten Rad auch wieder so machen.


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2018)

ich fahre auch vo. 29 x 2.5 und hinten 27.5 x 2.8 , einfach genial


----------



## ONE78 (24. Januar 2018)

hinten 27,5x2.8 vorn 29x2.4

am HT super!!! zum touren kommt aber besser das 29er HR rein


----------



## CrossX (24. Januar 2018)

Wo sind bei der Kombi die Vorteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wo sind bei der Kombi die Vorteile?


etwas mehr Dämpfung/Komfort durch das dickere HR
flacherer Lenkwinkel bzw. Geometrie"anpassung"
das "geschobene" große VR rollt besser über Hindernisse, das kleine HR rollt nur hinterher (Vergleich Schubkarre über ne Kante ziehen oder schieben)

ich gleiche z.B. mit dem Scaled Sized (VR27,5"/HR26") bei einem 26" Bike die eigentlich zu kurze ältere 26" Carbon Starrgabel aus, um auf eine fast passenden Gesamt-Einbaulänge wie mit der empfohlenen 130mm Federgabel zu kommen.


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wo sind bei der Kombi die Vorteile?


ich fahre vo. nen 29er Maxxis Shorty in 2.5 , der schneidet sich quasi durch den Schlamm und schwimmt nicht so auf und lässt sich auch präziser steuern, ausserdem rollt das große Vorderrad besser über Kanten bzw. Hindernisse.
Die 2.8er MM  am Hinterrad sorgt für max. Tracktion


----------



## brigdompteur (24. Januar 2018)

Ich bin von der Kombi hinten Plus und vorne 29er auch angetan.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Was genau denn? Gibts da Quellen?


Hier steht einiges (weiter unten auf Seite 1 gehts los):
forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/notubes-hugo-52mm-rim-921705.html

Gibt aber mehrere Threads


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Januar 2018)

Bei den Hugo 52 scheint es sich um die erste Serie zu handeln, die mit Schäden verstärkt auf sich aufmerksam gemacht haben. Die zweite Serie, etwas schwerer, ist davon wohl weniger betroffen .

Aber nun ist es ein Satz WTB Scraper i45 geworden. Denke mit dem 45mm Innenmaß kann ich mich anfreunden.



MrBrightside schrieb:


> Scraper i45
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/wtb-scraper-i45-plus-mtb-felge/rp-prod152516


----------



## versteher (27. Januar 2018)

Bei dem Preis kann man wirklich zuschlagen ... 
Ups - jetzt nur noch 1 Stück verfügbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (31. Januar 2018)

@schaeufele welche Teile hast du modifiziert und was floss dabei nochmal zusätzlich an Geld rein? Ich habe 4 Bikes im Fuhrpark und bin 'unglücklich', weil ich keins richtig fahre. Daher überlege ich, mir ein Plus/Hardtail als für mich bestmögliches allinone Bike zuzulegen und komme dabei immer wieder auf das Kona zurück! Du hast geschrieben, du fährst nichts anderes mehr und das macht mir Mut, dass es DAS Bike doch noch für mich gibt!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (31. Januar 2018)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Kombi hinten Plus und vorne 29er auch angetan.
> Anhang anzeigen 689262



Welches Rad ist das?


----------



## brigdompteur (31. Januar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Welches Rad ist das?


Nicolai Argon GLF.


----------



## Waldfreund11 (31. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal einen 2,6 er Reifen auf eine 40 mm Felge gezogen...geht das oder steht da die Flanke zu senkrecht. Einfacher gesagt ein 27,5 + auf 2.6 "ablasten"


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2018)

Waldfreund11 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal einen 2,6 er Reifen auf eine 40 mm Felge gezogen...geht das oder steht da die Flanke zu senkrecht. Einfacher gesagt ein 27,5 + auf 2.6 "ablasten"


sollte gehen. habe einen conti baron 29x2.4 auf einer felge mit 35mm Maulweite, das passt.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sollte gehen. habe einen conti baron 29x2.4 auf einer felge mit 35mm Maulweite, das passt.


davor ein 2.3er speci ground control, auch kein problem, wenn er mal sitzt.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29-gallery-und-tech-thread.714487/page-72#post-14702032


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2018)

Waldfreund11 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal einen 2,6 er Reifen auf eine 40 mm Felge gezogen...geht das oder steht da die Flanke zu senkrecht. Einfacher gesagt ein 27,5 + auf 2.6 "ablasten"



Ja, habe die 2.6er Eisspiker auf einer 40er, super.
Der 2.5er Minion war auch gut, erst beim 2.4er Ardent wird der Flankenschutz etwas schwächlich.

G.


----------



## schaeufele (1. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @schaeufele welche Teile hast du modifiziert und was floss dabei nochmal zusätzlich an Geld rein? Ich habe 4 Bikes im Fuhrpark und bin 'unglücklich', weil ich keins richtig fahre. Daher überlege ich, mir ein Plus/Hardtail als für mich bestmögliches allinone Bike zuzulegen und komme dabei immer wieder auf das Kona zurück! Du hast geschrieben, du fährst nichts anderes mehr und das macht mir Mut, dass es DAS Bike doch noch für mich gibt!


Eigentlich alles bis auf die Gabel  
Laufräder, Bremsen, Kurbellager, Eagle...s. Foto - da kam schon was zusammen


----------



## Frostfalke (1. Februar 2018)

Da ich faul war und im Muklukaufbaufred weitergemacht habe, hier die Infos für Interessenten. Neuer Aufbaufred eines Opencycle One+ hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sal...stlingsfatbike-o.862627/page-21#post-15057869


----------



## WOBRider (2. Februar 2018)

gibt's nen Plus-Reifen der stärkere Flanken hat? Beim Nobby Nic knickt der Reifen bei niedrigem Druck ziemlich stark weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (2. Februar 2018)

Magic Mary 2,8“


----------



## WOBRider (2. Februar 2018)

imun schrieb:


> Magic Mary 2,8“



ist der auch für Hinten zu empfehlen??


----------



## imun (2. Februar 2018)

Also ich hab keine Probleme damit


----------



## MrBrightside (2. Februar 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> gibt's nen Plus-Reifen der stärkere Flanken hat? Beim Nobby Nic knickt der Reifen bei niedrigem Druck ziemlich stark weg


Specialized hat jetzt die meisten Plusmodelle mit verstärkter Grid-Karkasse rausgebracht.
Butcher Grid z.B., wenn richtig Grip gefragt ist.


----------



## Alex1206 (2. Februar 2018)

Eine Mary oder den Butcher möchte ich hinten nicht auf längeren Touren treten müssen......


----------



## criscross (2. Februar 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> gibt's nen Plus-Reifen der stärkere Flanken hat? Beim Nobby Nic knickt der Reifen bei niedrigem Druck ziemlich stark weg


wie breit ist denn deine Felge ?


----------



## Alex1206 (2. Februar 2018)

Ich meine, dass die WTB (habe den Bridger und Trailboss in 3.0) deutlich weniger weg knicken wie die zuvor montierten Nobbys in 2.8. Montiert auf Spank Oozy 395 Trail.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2018)

Für windige Reifen benötigst du eine anständig breite Felge


----------



## criscross (2. Februar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Für windige Reifen benötigst du eine anständig breite Felge


so siehts aus !
ich hatte den 3.0er Nobby auf ner Felge mit 40er MW bei 0,9 Bar, da ist nix weg geknickt.
Bei meinen ganzen 2.8er Maxxis Reifen ebenso....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WOBRider (2. Februar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> wie breit ist denn deine Felge ?




Vorne jetzt 35mm Innenweite mit 40mm Aussenweite.

Hinten glaub ich 30 Innenweite 
Aussenweite weiss ich nicht.

Vorne is mit am Hange beim Querfahren immer der Reifen weggeknickt


----------



## blubboo (2. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mein Scott auf 1x10 Umbauen lassen und ihm einen Service spendiert.

























Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Februar 2018)

Wie ist den eure Erfahrung mit der Schlammaufnahme?! 
Last Fastforward (Stahl), Yari Boost 150mm, 40mm Felgen, WTB Trailblazer 2,8 hinten/ Trail Boss 3,0 vorne. Geht gut ab, ist stabil und macht Laune!
Momentan hat die Kurbel noch ein 32er Blatt verbaut, in kürze wird ein 28er verbaut und getestet.


----------



## Rommos (8. Februar 2018)

Hartleycycles


----------



## blubboo (8. Februar 2018)

Bis auf den Lenker richtig lecker, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Februar 2018)

Das Hartley gehört mittlerweile jemand aus dem Eingangradforum. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hängt die traurige Geschichte dran, dass der Erstbesitzer es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr fahren kann. Ging dann auch mehr oder weniger zum "Schnäppchenpreis" über den Tisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Februar 2018)

Manchmal funktioniert mein Hirn noch 

http://road.cc/content/news/174258-...rces-camille-mcmillan-sell-dream-machine-bike


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Februar 2018)

eigenlob ........


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2018)

1. Testfahrt mit dem neuen Open One+ Rahmen + Eigenaufbau


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. Februar 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> eigenlob ........


... stimmt


----------



## imun (9. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> 1. Testfahrt mit dem neuen Open One+ Rahmen + Eigenaufbau
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 695278


Sieht iwie komisch aus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2018)

Restschnee-Verwertung


----------



## hasman (9. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> 1. Testfahrt mit dem neuen Open One+ Rahmen + Eigenaufbau
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 695278


auf dem Bild scheint das Rahmen etwas zu klein sein


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Februar 2018)

Ist eine spezielle Geometrie von den Jungs von Open & Leightweight mit steilem Lenkerwinkel. Ist ganz deutlich auf CC ausgelegt und um extrem wendig im schweren UND FLACHEN Gelände zu sein, wenn man z. B. im engene Wald mit 3 km/h usw. rumzirkelt. Hier mal etwas zum Belesen zum Bike: 

"During the week of PressCamp, I had the opportunity to take an Open One+ out for a test ride. While I would love to spend more time aboard this intriguing machine, I do have some insights after ripping around some of the Park City singletrack. Firstly, I have never ridden anything like it before. At under 10kg with 2.8" wide Schwalbe plus tyres, the One+ belies normal expectations. Despite the fat tyres, it is incredibly light and incredibly responsive. The carbon ENVE rims help (you'll hear more about these soon), but the snappy handling must be accredited to the sub-900gm frame and the well-balanced geometry. Most journalists at PressCamp queried Gerrard from Open about the steep 71.4-degree head angle and long(ish) 440mm chainstay length, given that most other brands are going slacker in the head tube and shorter in the back end. Despite current trends, Open have stuck to their guns with the One+ to create a very sharp handling bike that remains pure to XC racing and riding. They're not interested in building a bike with sluggish steering, and it shows on the trail. The One+ is nimble and enthusiastic to ride. It eggs you on, demanding that you keep pushing the pedals at any opportune moment on the trail. Thanks to the big tyres though, it doesn't nervous like most race bikes of this weight do. It's surprisingly composed, and I never had the front end tuck under during tight switchback corners. I also never lost front-end traction, which gave me masses of confidence when reaching looser and rockier sections that would typically baulk such a lightweight XC bike."

Und genau für den Einsatzbereich ist es bei mir gedacht. Ich brettere damit im Leipziger Flachland durch den Wald (primär alles Sumpfgebiet hier) und am Strand im tiefen Sand. Wobei wir es auch bei uns im Flachland-Bikepark mal ranngenommen haben. Das Ding ist zwar ein Witz aber selbst kleinere Jumps und Rampen und Blocks hats anstandslos und neutral gemeistert. Man denkt es nur nicht, weil es so völlig Oldschool aussieht. Der Rahmen funktioniert aber ehrlich gesagt wesentlich besser als mein C:68 von Cube und das Ding liebe ich ja schon. 

Das war mein Fahreindruck gestern im Training: "So bin heute 3h im Training Toadie gefahren. Auch mein Trainer musste ihn gleich testen ;o). Selten habe ich ein geplantes Setup so gut getroffen wir bei diesem Rad. Im Wald auf losem Laub war der Grip nicht vom Fatbike zu unterscheiden. Auch auf nassen Wurzeln war das Bike nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Toadie lässt sich leicht in die Kurven zirkeln und geht auch sehr willig in den Bunnyhop. Lediglich beim Wheelie braucht man mehr Startimpuls, weil die Kettenstreben etwas längern sind. „Bergab“ (sofern man hier von bergab reden kann) zeigt sich das Bike sehr neutral. Wenn man in der Kurve überreizt zeigt es das durch leichtes Schieben übers Vorderrad ordentlich an, sodass man noch zurücknehmen (zurücklehnen ) kann. Uphill ist das Teil eine Granate. Selbst auf matschigen Steilstücken kann man im Wiegetritt hoch. Schlußendlich war ich noch im losen Sand. Hier zeigt sich natürlich der Kompromiss der Reifenbreite zum Fatbike. Wo das Fatbike mit 12 km/h noch sehr leicht rollt, ist Toadie bei ca. 9 km. Aber jederzeit sicher fahrbar (auch bei losem Sand) und durch die Kombination hinten 2,8 vorn 3,0 schwimmt das Rad immer schön nach oben im Sand und gräbt sich nicht ein. Von zu viel Frontlastigkeit also keine Spur. Hatte ich mir nach der Schwarzmalerei hier deutlich kritischer vorgestellt.

Nachteil der HighRoller Reifen: Auf Hartpack und Asphalt rollen Sie (ich klau mal den Spruch) wie ein Sack Nüsse ;o). Also definitiv nicht für Marathon zu gebrauchen, aber dafür habe ich ja auch ein 29ner mit CC Reifen. Fazit: Das Rad habe ich so zum Cube abgegrenzt, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Ich bin wirklich, wirklich zufrieden und freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt!"


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. Februar 2018)

Ab welcher Reifenbreite darf ich hier mitmachen?!


----------



## versteher (10. Februar 2018)

2,75 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ab welcher Reifenbreite darf ich hier mitmachen?!



Deinem Profilbild nach, wohl eher "bis zu welcher Reifenbreite?"


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. Februar 2018)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Deinem Profilbild nach, wohl eher "bis zu welcher Reifenbreite?"


Fair enough. Montiere aber später 'Dicke' auf meinem Fully wobei Dicke 2.6 meint, da der Rahmen leider mehr nicht hergibt. Mitlesen werde ich jedoch weiterhin, denn mein Herz schlägt für diese Art! Happy Trails


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Fair enough. Montiere aber später 'Dicke' auf meinem Fully wobei Dicke 2.6 meint, da der Rahmen leider mehr nicht hergibt. Mitlesen werde ich jedoch weiterhin, denn mein Herz schlägt für diese Art! Happy Trails



Na laut Industrie ist 2,6 ja + ;o). Zumindest laut Conti. Da wird der Baron in 2,6 als + beworben


----------



## versteher (10. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Fair enough. Montiere aber später 'Dicke' auf meinem Fully wobei Dicke 2.6 meint, da der Rahmen leider mehr nicht hergibt. Mitlesen werde ich jedoch weiterhin, denn mein Herz schlägt für diese Art! Happy Trails





Frostfalke schrieb:


> Na laut Industrie ist 2,6 ja + ;o). Zumindest laut Conti. Da wird der Baron in 2,6 als + beworben


Na dann einfach mal herzeigen.
....wenns die Insustrie schon erlaubt


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Februar 2018)

Weil wir gerade drüber gesprochen haben, kam auch schon die Werbung. Getreu nach dem Motto: Wenn man über die Wüste spricht, kommt das Kamel .


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade drüber gesprochen haben, kam auch schon die Werbung. Getreu nach dem Motto: Wenn man über die Wüste spricht, kommt das Kamel .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 695666


Ich halte mal mit dem Maxxis Rekon dagegen- Bilder folgen. Scott Genius wäre mein Traum als echtes Plus-Fully, aber 4k für Alu...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2018)

Der 2.6er Baron als 29+ Reifen zu bezeichnen halte ich für gewagt, wenn man die kleinen Brüder kennt.
Werde ich aber trotzdem testen sobald der Preis sinkt.

Vorhin die Magnum montiert und den dirt wizzard gegen einen 2.6er nobby Nick getauscht. Auf einer surly rabbit hole etwas flach, aber wird gehen..m

Bilder morgen von der Ausfahrt.


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Der 2.6er Baron als 29+ Reifen zu bezeichnen halte ich für gewagt, wenn man die kleinen Brüder kennt.
> Werde ich aber trotzdem testen sobald der Preis sinkt.
> 
> Vorhin die Magnum montiert und den dirt wizzard gegen einen 2.6er nobby Nick getauscht. Auf einer surly rabbit hole etwas flach, aber wird gehen..m
> ...



Ist doch allgemein ein Problem von Conti, dass alle Reifen (die ich probiert habe, namentlich: Conti GP II 4000, 4 Season, Cyclo X-King 33+35, Mountainking, X-King Race, Mud-King usw.) viel schmaler bauen als angegeben. Warum sollte der Baron da eine Ausnahme sein? Ging eher drum hier keinen wegen 0,15 Zoll auszugrenzen ;o).


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2018)

Das finde ich auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (10. Februar 2018)

Habe jetzt den Maxxis DHRII und Rekon+ 2.8 montiert. Empfinde die auch als recht schmal bauend.....


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den Maxxis DHRII und Rekon+ 2.8 montiert. Empfinde die auch als recht schmal bauend.....


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab den Minion in 3,0 und 2,8 auf ner 40er Hope Felge am E-bike verbaut. Finde die wuchtig.
Am 601 habe ich zum Vergleich 2,4"... echt zierlich.


----------



## Alex1206 (10. Februar 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab den Minion in 3,0 und 2,8 auf ner 40er Hope Felge am E-bike verbaut. Finde die wuchtig.
> Am 601 habe ich zum Vergleich 2,4"... echt zierlich.



Hatte vorher WTB in 3.0 drauf. Die sind dagegen ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher WTB in 3.0 drauf. Die sind dagegen ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


Die WTB bauen doch kaum breiter. Ich meine, ich hab 2mm gemessen. Ich mache morgen mal Bilder. 
Ach ja, 27,5er.


----------



## Alex1206 (10. Februar 2018)

In meiner Boost-Pike haben die Maxxis pro Seite locker 2mm mehr Platz wie die WTB.... das macht schon einiges aus.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Februar 2018)

Welchen WTB hast Du verbaut? Trailboss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (10. Februar 2018)

Trailboss und Bridger in 3.0
Der Trailboss steht jetzt auch zum Verkauf. Quasi neuwertig.


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Februar 2018)

Ok, falsche Aussage von mir. Es ist kein Minion sondern ein High Roller II in 3" verbaut, Maxxis 74mm zu WTB 75mm.
Ohne E-Unterstützung würde ich den Maxxis nur im Downhill Modus nutzen wollen, immenser Grip das Vieh.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (11. Februar 2018)

Wechsel von Schwalbe Magic Mary / Nobby Nic in 2.35 auf Maxxis Rekon 2.6 (Cannondale Habit)


----------



## Alex1206 (11. Februar 2018)

Der Rekon ist echt gut. Hab ihn als Rekon+ montiert und finde ihn bisher super. Mal schauen wie er sich auf den verschiedenen Untergründen schlägt.


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Februar 2018)

Den Recon schaue ich mir auch noch an. Suche noch einen Reifen im Zusammenspiel mit dem 2,6" Forecaster.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (12. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Der Rekon ist echt gut. Hab ihn als Rekon+ montiert und finde ihn bisher super. Mal schauen wie er sich auf den verschiedenen Untergründen schlägt.


Ich war eigentlich gar nicht sicher, ob bei mir ein 2.6er reinpasst und bin positiv überrascht, wieviel Platz ich aufgrund der Anordnung der Stollen doch noch habe (Magic Mary hätte nicht gepasst in der Breite). Alles in mir schreit, auch mal einen Rekon+ zu verbauen, aber ich weiß gerade nicht, wie ich das ohne viel Verlust (EUR) machen könnte, falls es doch nicht passt...Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## criscross (12. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich gar nicht sicher, ob bei mir ein 2.6er reinpasst und bin positiv überrascht, wieviel Platz ich aufgrund der Anordnung der Stollen doch noch habe (Magic Mary hätte nicht gepasst in der Breite). Alles in mir schreit, auch mal einen Rekon+ zu verbauen, aber ich weiß gerade nicht, wie ich das ohne viel Verlust (EUR) machen könnte, falls es doch nicht passt...Jemand eine Idee?


wie wäre es einfach mit messen ...
Reifenbreite ------ Hinterbau


----------



## CrossX (13. Februar 2018)

Ist schon mal jemand einen Marathon mit dem dicken Reifen gefahren? Im April steht bei mir ein kurzes Rennen an (32km) und ich überlege, ob ich mit dem Plusbike fahre oder doch noch schnell einen 29er Lrs drauf mache.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Februar 2018)

Fährst du um Geld? 
Wenn nicht, fahr' die Reifengröße, die dir mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2018)

Ich denk auch! Wenn die Bodenverhältnisse rau oder matschig sind, wirst Du sicher mit 27,5+ sogar gut dastehen. Auf trockener Waldautobahn wohl eher nicht. Aber wenns Spaß macht ;o).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2018)

Auf frisch geschotterten Forstautobahnen holst du auf jedenfall was raus mit dicken Reifen.

G.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Na laut Industrie ist 2,6 ja + ;o). Zumindest laut Conti. Da wird der Baron in 2,6 als + beworben


Naja ist schliesslich auch logisch.

In ein 'normales MTB' passt vll grad noch ein 2.5" Reifen rein, meist aber weniger. Bei meinem Zoni kann ich 2.5" nur vorne in der Rock-Shox Gabel fahren, hinten geht nur der 2.4er X-King grad noch so. In meine alten 90er Jahre Stahlbikes passt der 2.5er Diesel auch hinten.
Es gibt aber auch Bikes wo gar keine 2.4er reinpassen und bei 2.35" Schluss ist. 

Somit ist es logisch, dass alles beginnend bei / jenseits von 2.5" als 'Plus' bezeichnet wird, denn das ist jenseits dessen, was 'normal' noch passt. 


criscross schrieb:


> wie wäre es einfach mit messen ...
> Reifenbreite ------ Hinterbau


*Zu *einfach


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2018)

2.6 paßt schon "immer" in ein normales Mountainbike und gibts schon eine halbe Ewigkeit als normale Reifengröße.
Kommt halt drauf an in welcher Sparte Mountainbiken die letzten Jahre unterwegs war.
Finde die Bezeichnug Plus ja sowieso idiotisch, da man ja eh eine Größenangabe hat, aber bei 2.6 geht Plus auf jedenfall nicht an. Auch wenns manche Marketingabteilugen gerne so hätten 

G.


----------



## criscross (13. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ist schon mal jemand einen Marathon mit dem dicken Reifen gefahren? Im April steht bei mir ein kurzes Rennen an (32km) und ich überlege, ob ich mit dem Plusbike fahre oder doch noch schnell einen 29er Lrs drauf mache.
> Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?



wenn du dir bei dem Rennen sagst....lieber tot wie Bronze...dann nimm die 29er Räder .
Wenn ich ne Zeit lang nur Fatty gefahren bin und dann auf mein 29er Epic steige, dann ist das wie Rennrad fahren im Wald


----------



## nightwolf (13. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 2.6 paßt schon "immer" in ein normales Mountainbike und gibts schon eine halbe Ewigkeit als normale Reifengröße. (...)


Interessante Aussage, die ich doch deutlich anzweifle, speziell mit der Aussage 'schon immer', das wuerde ja auch Bikes aus den 80er/90er Jahren einschliessen. 
Meine Erfahrungen sind jedenfalls anders.
Wie gesagt passt oft schon 2.5" nicht mehr rein. 

Die Bezeichnung 'Plus' finde ich schon sinnvoll - als Abgrenzung zu dem, was in ein 'normales' Bike noch reinpasst. 
Man sagt ja auch 29" wenn es breiter ist als 2.0", und 28" wenn schmaeler - bei gleicher Felgengroesse.
Und *eigentlich* gibt es die selbe Unterscheidung wie 29" vs 28" auch zwischen 27.5" und 26" x 1 1/2" ... das hat auch beides die selbe Felgengroesse = 584mm, das eine ist breit, das andere normal bis schmal.


----------



## MrBrightside (13. Februar 2018)

2,6" passt auch heute noch nicht in jedes Rad. Auch nicht in jedes abfahrtsorientierte.


----------



## Sid211985 (13. Februar 2018)

hi
kann mir einer sagen welchen Durchmesser ich habe wenn ich eine 27,5 Felge mit 30er Maulweite und 2.6er Reifen habe?
Habe ein On One Evo mit massig platz und wollte von 26 Zoll auf 27.5 mit 2,6er Reifen umschwenken


lg


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Interessante Aussage, die ich doch deutlich anzweifle, speziell mit der Aussage 'schon immer', das wuerde ja auch Bikes aus den 80er/90er Jahren einschliessen.
> Meine Erfahrungen sind jedenfalls anders.
> Wie gesagt passt oft schon 2.5" nicht mehr rein.
> 
> ...



Deswegen immer in Anführungsstrichen 
Die wenigsten waren halt vor 15Jahren schon mit 150 oder mehr Federweg auf Touren unterwegs und haben auf breite Reifen Wert gelegt.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> 2,6" passt auch heute noch nicht in jedes Rad. Auch nicht in jedes abfahrtsorientierte.



Liegt am falschen Käuferverhalten sich Fehlkonstruktionen aufschwatzen zu lassen.
Sowas artet dann soweit aus, das man bei Endurorennen mal schnell 26 Zoll Reifen montiert das der Dreck auch noch durchpaßt.
Wie gesagt, passende Rahmen gabs schon "immer". Wer sich lieber ein Meckisrahmen für den Gardasee kauft, der hat halt kein richtiges Mountainbike 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (13. Februar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn du dir bei dem Rennen sagst....lieber tot wie Bronze...dann nimm die 29er Räder .
> Wenn ich ne Zeit lang nur Fatty gefahren bin und dann auf mein 29er Epic steige, dann ist das wie Rennrad fahren im Wald


Lieber tot wie langsamer als mein Kollege [emoji16]
Die Strecke ist ca 5km Asphalt, der Rest ist Waldautobahn und ein paar kurze Trails.
Ansonsten geht's natürlich nur um den goldenen Blumentopf.

Ich glaube, ich bleibe einfach bei den dicken Reifen. Dann habe ich wenigstens eine Ausrede, wenn ich zu langsam bin [emoji23]


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Lieber tot wie langsamer als mein Kollege [emoji16]
> [emoji23]



Dafür gibts doch ehrliche Wettkampfmittel. Ein durchgeschnittener Schaltzug, Eine Krampe im Reifen, solche Sachen eben ;o). Da muss man nicht so Oldschool sein und seinen Beinen das Kämpfen überlassen ;o).

Ganz beliebt: Gib ihm vor dem Start ein großes Glas Kakao aus (alternativ ein großes Eis). Danach gibts keinen Zweifel mehr, wer schneller ist!


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Wechsel von Schwalbe Magic Mary / Nobby Nic in 2.35 auf Maxxis Rekon 2.6 (Cannondale Habit)Anhang anzeigen 696272



Ob Du mal so lieb bist und mir die Stollenhöhe des Recon ausmisst? Ganz lieben Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (13. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ob Du mal so lieb bist und mir die Stollenhöhe des Recon ausmisst? Ganz lieben Dank im Voraus!


Mitte 0,35 cm
Außen 0,52


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Mitte 0,35 cm
> Außen 0,52



Vielen Dank! Bist Du schon mit dem Reifen gefahren? Wie rollt er auf Hardpack?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (13. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Bist Du schon mit dem Reifen gefahren? Wie rollt er auf Hardpack?


Ich bin enttäuscht, was aber sicherlich an falschen Erwartungen liegt. Er rollt gut - hat für meinen Geschmack aber zu wenig Grip und ist für mich zur Magic Mary kein Gewinn (ruppige Up-and Downhills, Wurzeln, nass, matschig). Willst du ihn für ein Open oder dein C:68? Ich fahre ihn jedoch (noch) in 2.6...

Als Hinterreifen in 2.8 wird er dir sicherlich Spaß machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht, was aber sicherlich an falschen Erwartungen liegt. Er rollt gut - hat für meinen Geschmack aber zu wenig Grip und ist für mich zur Magic Mary kein Gewinn (ruppige Up-and Downhills, Wurzeln, nass, matschig). Willst du ihn für ein Open oder dein C:68? Ich fahre ihn jedoch (noch) in 2.6...
> 
> Als Hinterreifen in 2.8 wird er dir sicherlich Spaß machen.



Ich überlege für mein C:68. Der High Roller II hat Grip im Überfluss und rollt auf allen losen Untergründen gut - der bleibt auf Toadie. Fürs C:68 brauche ich noch einen Reifen, der vorrangig auf Waldwegen läuft, mich aber auch nach Schlammlöchern oder mal nem Ausflug in den Wald nicht im Stich lässt. Also Quasi ein Sommerreifen mit etwas mehr Grip und Selbstreinigung. Bei den Anforderungen sind die gängigen Cross Country-Reifen aber meist am Ende. 2,5 mm Profil ist einfach zu wenig auf losem Waldboden gepaart mit Ästen und Baumstämmen... .

Bt. Für Matsch und nasse Wurzeln, fahre mal den High Roller 2 der ist für lose Böden, Wurzeln und Schlamm gemacht. Nur Hardpack im Flachland kann er gar nicht ;o).


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Februar 2018)

Der Rekon+ ist für mich als reiner Hinterreifen gedacht. Der rollt recht gut und bietet mit den deutlich höheren Stollen bei aktiver Fahrweise einen super Kurvengrip. Wer mit der Fahrweise zurecht kommt hat mit dem Rekon einen super Reifen.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> (...) Ich glaube, ich bleibe einfach bei den dicken Reifen. Dann habe ich wenigstens eine Ausrede, wenn ich zu langsam bin [emoji23]


Wird notiert


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Der Rekon+ ist für mich als reiner Hinterreifen gedacht. Der rollt recht gut und bietet mit den deutlich höheren Stollen bei aktiver Fahrweise einen super Kurvengrip. Wer mit der Fahrweise zurecht kommt hat mit dem Rekon einen super Reifen.



Was fährst Du dann vorn dazu?


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Februar 2018)

DHRII
Das Ganze in 2.8

An meinem 29er hätte ich DHF 2.5 hinten und Shorty 2.5 vorne gefahren. Auch sehr gut zu fahren.


----------



## criscross (13. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ich überlege für mein C:68. Der High Roller II hat Grip im Überfluss und rollt auf allen losen Untergründen gut - der bleibt auf Toadie. Fürs C:68 brauche ich noch einen Reifen, der vorrangig auf Waldwegen läuft, mich aber auch nach Schlammlöchern oder mal nem Ausflug in den Wald nicht im Stich lässt. Also Quasi ein Sommerreifen mit etwas mehr Grip und Selbstreinigung. Bei den Anforderungen sind die gängigen Cross Country-Reifen aber meist am Ende. 2,5 mm Profil ist einfach zu wenig auf losem Waldboden gepaart mit Ästen und Baumstämmen... .
> 
> Bt. Für Matsch und nasse Wurzeln, fahre mal den High Roller 2 der ist für lose Böden, Wurzeln und Schlamm gemacht. Nur Hardpack im Flachland kann er gar nicht ;o).



für dein C68....hast du mal nen 2.25er Rocket Ron probiert ?
ich fahre den schon seit Jahren auf meinem Epic / Race Bike.
beschde Reifen für alles und jedes Wetter


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> für dein C68....hast du mal nen 2.25er Rocket Ron probiert ?
> ich fahre den schon seit Jahren auf meinem Epic / Race Bike.
> beschde Reifen für alles und jedes Wetter



Ne noch nicht. Bis jetzt nur Conti X-King in 2,4 und besagten Maxxis. Ich habe jetzt einen Mountain King mit dem neuen Profil von 2018 hier liegen. Sollte der auch nicht klappen, probiere ich gern mal Rocket Ron.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Februar 2018)

Rekon 2.8 finde ich recht gut (als HR) , gefällt mir besser als der NN 3.0
der RoRo 2.25 ist angesichts des Mini Profils nicht schlecht, vorne habe ich ihn jetzt aufgrund des Dauermatschs aber gegen einen Maxxis Beaver 2.25 getauscht. (allerdings 26" ) der sich ziemlich gut macht.


----------



## Rommos (13. Februar 2018)

Mal eine Frage an die Profis hier:  was gibt es an Carbongabeln für 29+ mit 15x110 und Ösen (Befestigung z.B. Anything Cage)

Kenne die Travers Prong






Hab gesehen, dass im Tout Terrain Outback auch was derartiges verbaut ist, sogar mit integrierter Kabelführung für Licht/Dynamo






Aber keine Ahnung ob es die auch solo gibt, bzw. ob die jemand anders auch anbietet....

Aber vielleicht/hoffentlich gibt es ja noch andere "Väter mit schönen Töchtern" 

Merci und Gruß
Roman


----------



## 601 (15. Februar 2018)

@Rommos 

https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Rigid-Fork-29-BOOST-Carbon-9-RDO-tapered-QR15-Stealth-black-matt






Die hat aber nur zwei Befestigungspunkte pro Seite.

Hier noch ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Gabel:

http://www.bikepacking.com/gear/niner-carbon-mtb-fork-review/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (15. Februar 2018)

601 schrieb:


> @Rommos
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Rigid-Fork-29-BOOST-Carbon-9-RDO-tapered-QR15-Stealth-black-matt
> 
> ...



Die Ninergabeln sind super. Ich habe sie schon an einigen Rädern verbaut, da macht man nichts falsch!


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Februar 2018)

Bombtrack verbaut bei seinem sehr interessanten neuen 29+ Bike auch eine

http://bombtrack.com/mountain/beyondplus-adv/






Ich habe auch schon geschaut, ob es die extra gibt...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (15. Februar 2018)

Welche Reifen sind für die winterlichen Verhältnisse besonders zu empfehlen?

Ich will das Plus mit nach Saas Fee nehmen als eventuelles Ersatzrad für den Fall das Fatty sollte zu Schaden kommen.

Rollwiederstand ist gänzlich egal. Hauptsache Grip und nach Möglichkeit 3.0.

Ich freu mich auf Vorschläge


----------



## blubboo (15. Februar 2018)

Ich bin immer noch begeistert von den Maxxis Minions DHF und DHR.


----------



## Rommos (15. Februar 2018)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bombtrack verbaut bei seinem sehr interessanten neuen 29+ Bike auch eine.
> 
> Ich habe auch schon geschaut, ob es die extra gibt...


....und hast du Erfolg gehabt? Gerne mit PN

Gruß
Roman


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (15. Februar 2018)

601 schrieb:


> @Rommos
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Rigid-Fork-29-BOOST-Carbon-9-RDO-tapered-QR15-Stealth-black-matt
> 
> ...



Boah, über 500 Schleifen für quasi Sondermüll....uiuiuiui


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2018)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Boah, über 500 Schleifen für quasi Sondermüll....uiuiuiui


----------



## Frostfalke (15. Februar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Welche Reifen sind für die winterlichen Verhältnisse besonders zu empfehlen?
> 
> Ich will das Plus mit nach Saas Fee nehmen als eventuelles Ersatzrad für den Fall das Fatty sollte zu Schaden kommen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab auf Toadie ja die Maxxis HighRoller II draufgezogen. War heute im "Schlamm/Schnee-Gemisch draußen, da haben sie eine gute Figur gemacht. 3.0 gibts sie auch. Sind laut Maxxis auch speziell für lose Untergründe gemacht. Bin rundherum zufrieden mit dem Reifen.


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Welche Reifen sind für die winterlichen Verhältnisse besonders zu empfehlen?
> 
> Ich will das Plus mit nach Saas Fee nehmen als eventuelles Ersatzrad für den Fall das Fatty sollte zu Schaden kommen.
> 
> ...



wenn du nicht unbedingt die Bodenfreiheit vom 3.0er brauchst, würde ich ne 2.8er Marie in soft empfehlen, schönes offenes Profil, gute Selbstreinigung und kein verhärten bei Kälte. Die ist genau so breit wie der 3.0er Highroller II, auf 40er Felge ca. 75mm, nur etwas flacher.
Beim HR II stören mich die Auffahrrampen der Mittelstollen und die in einer Linie angebrachten Seitenstollen, das mag im Sommer egal sein, aber im Schnee gefällt MIR das nicht. Am Vorderrad fahre ich einen 2.5er Shorty auf 30er Felge in 29zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (16. Februar 2018)

Die Frage bei Schwalbe ist immer welchen Reifen man hinten kombiniert.....
Die MM in 2,8 soft habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt bevor ich wieder bei Maxxis gelandet bin (DHRII und Rekon+).
Das Problem sehe ich bei Schwalbe am HR. Da gibt es in 2,8 oder 3,0 aktuell nix als Pendant zur MM vorne.


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Die Frage bei Schwalbe ist immer welchen Reifen man hinten kombiniert.....
> Die MM in 2,8 soft habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt bevor ich wieder bei Maxxis gelandet bin (DHRII und Rekon+).
> Das Problem sehe ich bei Schwalbe am HR. Da gibt es in 2,8 oder 3,0 aktuell nix als Pendant zur MM vorne.



vo. und hi. 2.8er MM in soft....mehr Grip geht nicht, das ist fast wie Fatbike fahren


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Februar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn du nicht unbedingt die Bodenfreiheit vom 3.0er brauchst, würde ich ne 2.8er Marie in soft empfehlen, schönes offenes Profil, gute Selbstreinigung und kein verhärten bei Kälte. Die ist genau so breit wie der 3.0er Highroller II, auf 40er Felge ca. 75mm, nur etwas flacher.
> Beim HR II stören mich die Auffahrrampen der Mittelstollen und die in einer Linie angebrachten Seitenstollen, das mag im Sommer egal sein, aber im Schnee gefällt MIR das nicht. Am Vorderrad fahre ich einen 2.5er Shorty auf 30er Felge in 29zoll.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 697965




Cool, dann gleich mal die Frage an Dich: Wie verhält sich den die Mary auf dem Vorderreifen im Punkto Seitengrip? Ich habe (auch mit den Highrollern) bei den Mischreifen für vorn und hinten immer das Gefühl, dass nur Seitenführungskräfte bei Radneigung im Profil entstehen. Sobald man auf losen Gründen oder im teifen Matsch langsam (4-5 km/h) in enge Kurven fährt, schiebt der Reifen vorn gern mal quer. Ganz extrem hatte ich das beim Schwalbe NN, weil der nun gar keine Seitenführungs- oder wenigsten versetzte Stollen im Profil aufweist. Macht das Mary auch?


----------



## Alex1206 (16. Februar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> vo. und hi. 2.8er MM in soft....mehr Grip geht nicht, das ist fast wie Fatbike fahren



MM hinten möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht treten........ Da möchte ich etwas leichter rollendes mit vernünftigem Grip.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Februar 2018)

Rollwiederstand ist wie gesagt absolut egal da es bergab 1700hm in +/- 8 Minuten zu vernichten gibt


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Rollwiederstand ist wie gesagt absolut egal da es bergab 1700hm in +/- 8 Minuten zu vernichten gibt


dann MM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Cool, dann gleich mal die Frage an Dich: Wie verhält sich den die Mary auf dem Vorderreifen im Punkto Seitengrip? Ich habe (auch mit den Highrollern) bei den Mischreifen für vorn und hinten immer das Gefühl, dass nur Seitenführungskräfte bei Radneigung im Profil entstehen. Sobald man auf losen Gründen oder im teifen Matsch langsam (4-5 km/h) in enge Kurven fährt, schiebt der Reifen vorn gern mal quer. Ganz extrem hatte ich das beim Schwalbe NN, weil der nun gar keine Seitenführungs- oder wenigsten versetzte Stollen im Profil aufweist. Macht das Mary auch?



nee...die Marry ist da echt nen braves Mädchen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Die Frage bei Schwalbe ist immer welchen Reifen man hinten kombiniert.....
> Die MM in 2,8 soft habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt bevor ich wieder bei Maxxis gelandet bin (DHRII und Rekon+).
> Das Problem sehe ich bei Schwalbe am HR. Da gibt es in 2,8 oder 3,0 aktuell nix als Pendant zur MM vorne.


MM vorne
Rekon+ hinten


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Februar 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> MM vorne
> Rekon+ hinten



Die Sig ist gleil. "Wo ich bin ist hinten"


----------



## Alex1206 (16. Februar 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> MM vorne
> Rekon+ hinten



Ich möchte immer Markenrein unterwegs sein. Daher kommt keine Mischung für mich in Frage.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Markenrein


aber warum?
die Funktion zählt, ich mische auch bei den Schaltungen Sram und Shimano
und Maxxis ruft gerade bei den + und Fat Reifen doch recht stolze Preise auf.


----------



## Alex1206 (16. Februar 2018)

Stimmt. Die Preise sind knackig. Aber da muss ich halt sagen es ist und bleibt ein Hobby. Da gebe ich auch mal mehr Geld für aus. Markenrein weil für mich zu der Funktion (da sind die Maxxis echt top) auch die Optik zählt. Und bei Schwalbe bekäme ich aktuell für mein Einsatzbereich und bevorzugte Fahrweise nur die MM für vorne und nix für hinten.


----------



## xlacherx (16. Februar 2018)

Hat hier schonmal jemand den 2.6er RoRa von Schwalbe hin der Hand gehabt? 
Halten die die "breite" ein?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (16. Februar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hat hier schonmal jemand den 2.6er RoRa von Schwalbe hin der Hand gehabt?
> Halten die die "breite" ein?



63mm auf 30mm Felge @1Bar


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (16. Februar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


Was möchtest Du damit zum Ausdruck bringen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Februar 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Die Sig ist gleil. "Wo ich bin ist hinten"


das ist Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Februar 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....und hast du Erfolg gehabt? Gerne mit PN
> 
> Gruß
> Roman


Ich hatte nur online gesucht aber nicht direkt bei denen angefragt.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Februar 2018)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du damit zum Ausdruck bringen?


Man muss ihn nicht verstehen


----------



## _stalker_ (19. Februar 2018)

Diese Woche noch gar kein Foto davon hier geposted...


----------



## bus-flo (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

Plane gerade den Aufbau meines Salsa Fargo 2018 mit 27,5 plus Bereifung. 
Da der Rahmen purple ist dachte ich nen Aufbau mit silbernen Teile würde gut passen.

Daher suche ich für den Laufradbau Silberne oder Polierte Felgen mit entsprechender breite für 27,5 Plus Bereifung. 
Bisher allerdings erfolglos jemandem hier silberne Felgen bekannt? 

Grüße Flo


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. Februar 2018)

bus-flo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Plane gerade den Aufbau meines Salsa Fargo 2018 mit 27,5 plus Bereifung.
> Da der Rahmen purple ist dachte ich nen Aufbau mit silbernen Teile würde gut passen.
> ...



Ich kenne keine. Spank macht zumindest farbige
http://spank-ind.com/oozy-trail395plus-rim.php
Die Spank Spike Evo 35 gibt es in silber - mit 2.8" Reifen sollte die vielleicht noch passen.

Mag ja auch silberne Komponenten, aber bei den Laufrädern mag ich die Kombi silberne Naben, silberne Speichen und dezente schwarze Felge am meisten.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2018)

Mit viel Geduld kann man vielleicht noch polierte Velocity Dually auftreiben. Alternativ könntest du eine schwarze Felge von ihrem Farbkleid befreien (lassen) und anschließend polieren (lassen).

Es spricht aber auch nichts dagegen, schwarze Felgen mit silbernen Speichen und Naben zu verwenden. Habe ich auch so gemacht:


----------



## bus-flo (23. Februar 2018)

Hey danke für die Antworten 

die Spanne hab ich auch schon gefunden. es wird sehr Wahrscheinlich auf die schwarzen Felgen mit Silbernen Speichen und Naben rauslaufen. Wollte nur nicht das wenn ich alles Bestellt habe noch jemand sagt hätte auch silberne Felgen gegeben. Deshalb meine Frage hier.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2018)

bus-flo schrieb:


> Hey danke für die Antworten
> 
> die Spanne hab ich auch schon gefunden. es wird sehr Wahrscheinlich auf die schwarzen Felgen mit Silbernen Speichen und Naben rauslaufen. Wollte nur nicht das wenn ich alles Bestellt habe noch jemand sagt hätte auch silberne Felgen gegeben. Deshalb meine Frage hier.


@herrundmeister meinte neulich, die silbernen Velocity sind matt, bzw lackiert, nicht poliert. Und es hätte ein Jahr gedauert ...


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @herrundmeister meinte neulich, die silbernen Velocity sind matt, bzw lackiert, nicht poliert. Und es hätte ein Jahr gedauert ...


Also es gab sie definitv poliert, das sieht man auch auf Bildern. Waren die nicht auch an irgend nem Muschi_Rad verbaut?
Siehe auch hier:http://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/...-velocity-mid-fat-rim-dually-tireside01sm.jpg
Es kann natürlich trotzdem sein, dass es sie jetzt in silber lackiert gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bus-flo (23. Februar 2018)

werd mal ne aufrage bei BLB machen ob die in silber zu besorgen sind. bzw. bei dem Preis mal nachfragen was das polieren kosten würde.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Februar 2018)

bus-flo schrieb:


> bzw. bei dem Preis mal nachfragen was das polieren kosten würde.


Dafür würde ich mir dann allerdings eine tubelesstaugliche und breitere Felge suchen.


----------



## cherokee190 (24. Februar 2018)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> .... nun ist es ein Satz WTB Scraper i45 geworden. Denke mit dem 45mm Innenmaß kann ich mich anfreunden.



... und fertig montiert 





Salsa Conversion 2, Speichen und eloxierte Alu Nippel von Sapin und WTB i45
angedacht sind nun ein Paar Maxxis Minion 29x3.0


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Februar 2018)

Was kostet sowas .


----------



## cherokee190 (25. Februar 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Was kostet sowas .



Ist die Frage an mich gerichtet?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Februar 2018)

Jau, was kostet so ein LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (26. Februar 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Jau, was kostet so ein LRS



Was so ein kpl. LRS kostet ist schwer zu sagen. Naben habe ich schon länger und günstig gekauft, Felgen letztens aus dem Angebot (Link weiter oben), dazu die Speichen machte ca 400,- Materialeinsatz.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Februar 2018)

Gerade auf Schneetour im Vogtland:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. März 2018)

Ich benötige Hilfe beim Kettenblatt Kauf.
Ich fahr auf meinem Scott von Werk aus eine GX Boost Kurbel. Boost/Offset Spider + 30er KB.

Ich möchte nun ein direct Mount KB fahren von Garbaruk. Das KB für Pressfit Lager hat aber kein Offset passt also nicht.
Kann ich das normale Boost KB von Garbaruk nehmen für Direct Mount?


----------



## blubboo (12. März 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Gerade auf Schneetour im Vogtland:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 701945
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 701946



Sehr schön, wo genau warst du unterwegs? Ich komme auch aus dem Vogtland.


----------



## Frostfalke (12. März 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wo genau warst du unterwegs? Ich komme auch aus dem Vogtland.



Morgenröthe Rautenkranz ;o). Da wohnen liebe Freunde von uns (Ferienscheune Glöckner). Ich liebe das Vogtland. War da schon als Kind immer im Ferienlager und bin treuer Urlauber geblieben ;o).


----------



## Alex1206 (12. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich benötige Hilfe beim Kettenblatt Kauf.
> Ich fahr auf meinem Scott von Werk aus eine GX Boost Kurbel. Boost/Offset Spider + 30er KB.
> 
> Ich möchte nun ein direct Mount KB fahren von Garbaruk. Das KB für Pressfit Lager hat aber kein Offset passt also nicht.
> Kann ich das normale Boost KB von Garbaruk nehmen für Direct Mount?



Warum Garbaruk? Wenn ich so ein Thema habe, rufe ich gerne mal bei z.B. bike-components an und frage da nach. Habe dort bisher immer sehr gute Antworten bekommen (sofern ich es selbst montiert habe) und wenn nicht gibt es auch örtliche Bike-Händler die beratend und auch handelnd tätig werden (Wenn ich dort anfrage lasse ich dort auch die Kohle).


----------



## blubboo (12. März 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Morgenröthe Rautenkranz ;o). Da wohnen liebe Freunde von uns (Ferienscheune Glöckner). Ich liebe das Vogtland. War da schon als Kind immer im Ferienlager und bin treuer Urlauber geblieben ;o).


Ja das ist richtig, eine schöne Gegend. Ich wohne noch ein ganzes Stück weiter südlich.


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2018)

Irgendwie hat Specialized seine Tabelle verschoben. Der 2.6er slaughter grid ist genauso breit wie der 2.3er davor. Auf meiner 25er(Felge) sagt der Messschieber 54mm, die Etro Werte haben sie gewürfelt. Habe den ersten reklamiert. Der zweite kam heute und ist genauso schmächtig. Jetzt wird gegen 2.8 getauscht, der dann hoffentlich ok ist... vermutlich so im 2.5er maxxis Rahmen.


----------



## Darth Happy (14. März 2018)

Was meint ihr, Dirt Wizard 2,75 vorn und Minion DHR 2,8 hinten für eine eher abfahrtsorientierte Kiste?
Oder Minion vorn und hinten? Oder evtl. nen Vee Trax Fatty hinten... rein optisch weniger Grip und schneller 
Der Rollwiderstand soll nicht unnötig hoch werden, an der Front ists aber relativ egal. Mein Gedanke mit DW vorn und Minion hinten kommt daher, weil ich mal gelesen hab, dass der Surly super schwer rollen soll...


----------



## versteher (14. März 2018)

Ich empfand den DW als ausgesprochen "leichtfüssig" ... Aber das ist nur meine subjektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (15. März 2018)

Schick 
Wie ist der gefühlte Rollwiderstand, so auf Niveau Conti Trail King?


----------



## Riffer (16. März 2018)

versteher schrieb:


> Ich empfand den DW als ausgesprochen "leichtfüssig" ... Aber das ist nur meine subjektive Wahrnehmung.



Ist das b+ oder 29+? Ersterer soll ja laut einiger Aussagen wirklich ganz anders sein als der 29x3"er.


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2018)

26+


----------



## Adieu (21. März 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Rollwiederstand ist wie gesagt absolut egal da es bergab 1700hm in +/- 8 Minuten zu vernichten gibt


Klingt ganz nach dem Allalin Rennen. Und, hast die 8 min geknackt? Ist ne ganz ordentliche Zeit. Ich hab's nie unter 10 geschafft, bin aber auch immer ganz hinten gestartet, so ist das Risiko gering abgeschossen zu werden ;-)


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. März 2018)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Klingt ganz nach dem Allalin Rennen. Und, hast die 8 min geknackt? Ist ne ganz ordentliche Zeit. Ich hab's nie unter 10 geschafft, bin aber auch immer ganz hinten gestartet, so ist das Risiko gering abgeschossen zu werden ;-)


Ich bin dort ohne jegliche Gewinnabsicht hin. Wollte es einfach mal mitmachen. Rein für die Erfahrung. Mehr als das Training hab ich nicht gemacht da ich Ende erstes Drittel nen Sturz bei knapp 90 hatte. Das Fatty hats überlebt, mein Knie nicht. Daher ist für ein paar Wochen kein Rad fahren drin.
Fürs Plus hatte ich magic mary Soft dabei, kamen aber nicht zu Einsatz.
Das Training habe ich auf dem Fatty gemacht, wäre das Rennen aber auf dem Plus gefahren da man mit der Fatty auf dieser Piste so seine Probleme hat.


----------



## xlacherx (21. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat Specialized seine Tabelle verschoben. Der 2.6er slaughter grid ist genauso breit wie der 2.3er davor. Auf meiner 25er(Felge) sagt der Messschieber 54mm, die Etro Werte haben sie gewürfelt. Habe den ersten reklamiert. Der zweite kam heute und ist genauso schmächtig. Jetzt wird gegen 2.8 getauscht, der dann hoffentlich ok ist... vermutlich so im 2.5er maxxis Rahmen.



Den "2.6er" habe ich auch wieder zurück gegeben. Genau das gleiche wie bei dir - das Ding war schmaler / flacher als der 2.3er, obwohl die Felge sogar 1mm breiter war. 
Ich habe dann sogar beim Support von Speci nach gehackt, was da los ist. Mir wurde dann mit so aussagen geantwortet wie: 

"Wir haben da einen neuen Reifen entwickelt der besser performt - sprich besser rollt, mehr Grip bietet und einen besseren Pannenschutz bietet. Die auf die Breite haben wird dabei aber nicht unbedingt geachtet " 
Da dachte ich mir dann auch nur noch... "WTF Dann schreib die gefälligst nich 2.6 sonder 2.25 drauf"


----------



## Frostfalke (23. März 2018)

Hat jemand von Euch zufällig Erfahrungen mit "Sommerreifen" in Semifat? Da mir mein Schlechtwetterbike mit High Roller II so ausgesprochen gut gefällt, überlege ich, mein 29er auch auf 27,5 + umzustellen. Der Platz für 2,8er wäre da. Sollte dann ein leichtlaufender Sommerreifen für trockene, staubige Untergründe sein. Macht das Sinn oder total Sinnfrei? Wenn ja, welche Reifen für den Sommer könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. März 2018)

Sehr schnell ist der WTB Ranger, gibt's auch in 2,8". 
Oder der Schwalbe Rocket Ron.


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. März 2018)

Hab den Maxxis Chronicle lange in 3.0 gefahren... ein echt breiter Reifen, der aber erstaunlich gut läuft und gerade auf deinen beschriebenen Untergründen sehr gut funktioniert...
Wenns allerdings matschig wird schmiert er relativ schnell..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (23. März 2018)

Wenn 2.8 und da du ja mit Maxxis Happy bist nehm den Rekon+. Den fahre ich am Hardtail hinten und finde den super. Seitlich gute Stollen und läuft auf den Hauptstollen super. Habe ich kombiniert mit DHR II vorne.


----------



## Frostfalke (23. März 2018)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Eure Antworten. Scheint also Sinn zu machen in Euren Augen. Die Reifen schaue ich mir gleich mal an ;o).


----------



## Tony- (23. März 2018)

Fahre Rekon 2.8er vorn und hinten durch das Flachland vor meiner Haustür, finde den Grip mehr als ausreichend auch im Matsch. Rollen tut er auch gut, deutlich besser als Nobby Nic und kaum schlechter als Rocket Ron... nach meinem Empfinden.


----------



## Frostfalke (23. März 2018)

Hmm... also ich will auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Abgrenzung zum High Roller II (sonst habe ich ja 2x das gleiche Rad). Den High Roller nehme ich für Schnee, tiefen Sand und Schlamm. Brauche also etwas Leichtrollendes für Loose over Hard und sonstige trockene und festere Böden. Worauf ich auch Wert lege ist, dass vorn Stollen seitlich versetzt oder länglich gestaltet sind, damit die Seitenführung passt. Der Rekon sieht mir eher gröber vom Profil aus... . Der Chronicle passt leider mit 3.0 nicht hinten rein bei mir... . Rocket Ron probiere ich gerade in 29. Mal schauen, der wird ja überall zerrissen, weil angeblich Addix bei ihm nicht so der Bringer ist... . Was haltet Ihr denn vom Ikon+?


----------



## chris4711 (24. März 2018)

Den Ikon kenn ich nicht. Sieht aber auch brauchbar aus.
Bei mir ist leider hinten nicht viel mit Reifenfreiheit. Daher fahre ich den Trailblazer 2.8.
Die Karkasse ist bei dem Reifen deutlich breiter als die Breite der Stollen.
Trotzdem ist mir der Reifen in Kurven noch nie weggerutscht.
Wenn es vom Platz her kein Problem ist, würde ich aber trotzdem eher den Ranger oder den Rekon nehmen.
Weil sie optisch einfach besser aussehen  Und funktionieren tun sie auch.


----------



## MrBrightside (24. März 2018)

Ich hab keine Erfahrung damit, bei Specialized gibt es noch FastTrack und Ground Control.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2018)

Die Specialized Reifen fallen schmal aus. Habe den slaughter in 2.6 direkt zurückgeschickt. Etro66, bei mir auf 25er Felge 54mm... Laut Netz 61 auf 30mm Felge.
Den 2.8er muß ich noch genau vermessen, aber über 70mm kommt er trotz 30er Felge wohl nicht.

Unabhängig davon ein top Reifen am HR.


----------



## Rommos (24. März 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hmm... also ich will auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Abgrenzung zum High Roller II (sonst habe ich ja 2x das gleiche Rad). Den High Roller nehme ich für Schnee, tiefen Sand und Schlamm. Brauche also etwas Leichtrollendes für Loose over Hard und sonstige trockene und festere Böden. Worauf ich auch Wert lege ist, dass vorn Stollen seitlich versetzt oder länglich gestaltet sind, damit die Seitenführung passt. Der Rekon sieht mir eher gröber vom Profil aus... . Der Chronicle passt leider mit 3.0 nicht hinten rein bei mir... . Rocket Ron probiere ich gerade in 29. Mal schauen, der wird ja überall zerrissen, weil angeblich Addix bei ihm nicht so der Bringer ist... . Was haltet Ihr denn vom Ikon+?


Hab noch 2 RoRo in 2.8 vom letzten Jahr (mit ohne Addix wasweißich)  - einer orig. verpackt, einer einmal montiert, keinen Meter gerollt. Meld dich bei Bedarf und genaueren Angaben...


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. März 2018)

Ab welcher Breite ist ein Reifen eigentlich Semifat? Ab 2,6" oder ab 2,8"?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. März 2018)

Conti sagt ab 2.6" - ansonsten eher 2.8"


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ab welcher Breite ist ein Reifen eigentlich Semifat? Ab 2,6" oder ab 2,8"?



Semifat im Forum ist zwischen 3.8 und 4.4, was du meinst ist Semiplus 
2.6 ist ein normaler Reifen, außer der Baron 2.6, der ist Semiplus 

G.


----------



## Darth Happy (25. März 2018)

Ich dachte, 3,0 galt damals mal als halbfett (mit Erscheinen vom Surly Krampus)(?)^^


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. März 2018)

Eingebürgert hat sich, ab 2,8 von Halbfett zu sprechen. Mit 3,0 ist man diesbezüglich auf der "sicheren Seite"  .
Mit viel Wohlwollen kann man auch noch den Dirt Wizard von Surly mit 2,75 dazuzählen....


----------



## MrBrightside (25. März 2018)

Heißt schon Semifat oder Plus.
2,6"-3,0" laut Industrie.
Überschneidet sich halt an den Randbereichen mit der nächsten Kategorie. Ist auch nur eine Bezeichnung...


----------



## DocB (25. März 2018)

Wird es den Baron Projekt in 26" und 2.6 geben?


----------



## Frostfalke (25. März 2018)

So, lieben Dank Euch allen. Ist jetzt eine 40 mm DT-Swiss Felge und der Maxxis Ikon+ in 2,8 geworden ;o). Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (25. März 2018)

Haut für mich 1A hin diese Kombi 





lg
Kurt


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. März 2018)

Oh. Mann sorry man sollte erst gscheit lesen dann posten...
Bei mir ist nämlich ein _*Re*_kon 2.8 montiert... ... Aber die Felge ist auf jeden Fall super..


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

Dann stell ich auch mal mein Radon Slide+ vor


----------



## Frostfalke (25. März 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Oh. Mann sorry man sollte erst gscheit lesen dann posten...
> Bei mir ist nämlich ein _*Re*_kon 2.8 montiert... ... Aber die Felge ist auf jeden Fall super..



Joa, hätte ich nur ein Semi-Fat hätte ich als Mediumreifen auch den Rekon genommen. Da ich aber schon eins mit High Roller II habe, konnte ich auf kürzere Stollen setzen. So brauche ich keine Reifen mehr wechseln, sondern habe für Nass und Trocken immer den richtigen Reifen startbereit ;o).


----------



## sigma7 (30. März 2018)

Auf dem neuen Reiserad (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-surly-ecr.861440/) möchte ich die Massis Chronicle 29x3.0 fahren. Weiß jemand, wie breit der Reifen auf einer Rabbit Hole baut?


----------



## DocB (30. März 2018)

Hallo, kennt ihr irgendeinen Reifen in 26x2,6"? Habe DirtWizard in 26x2,75" und WTB Ranger in 26x2,8", aber die sind ein bisschen grenzwertig breit


----------



## Frostfalke (30. März 2018)

Hallöchen,

Schwalbe Magic Marry gibts in 2,5. Mehr fällt mir leider in der Größe nicht ein... .

Sonnige Grüße

Christoph


----------



## MrBrightside (30. März 2018)

Wenn man googlet findet man die Magic Mary z.B.


----------



## Frostfalke (30. März 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Joa, hätte ich nur ein Semi-Fat hätte ich als Mediumreifen auch den Rekon genommen. Da ich aber schon eins mit High Roller II habe, konnte ich auf kürzere Stollen setzen. So brauche ich keine Reifen mehr wechseln, sondern habe für Nass und Trocken immer den richtigen Reifen startbereit ;o).



So, bin heute 2h den Ikon in 2,8 ausgerollt. Ein sehr cooler Reifen. Er rollt auf hartem Schlemmsand einen Hauch schlechter als der Rocket Ron, bringt dafür aber gerhörig mehr Grip und Komfort. Gerade wenn man dann abbiegt und das Gelände etwas rauher wird. 120 TPI sind eben 120 TPI und keine 67 ;o). Auch in der Montage überzeugt mich Maxxis immer wieder. Ich brauche da keinen Kompressor, keinen Booster nichts. Draufziehen ohne Reifenheber, Standpumpe rann und die Dinger sind selbst ohne Sealant sofort dicht . Kann ich also als Sommerreifen für trockene Böden wirklich empfehlen ;o).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (31. März 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Hallo, kennt ihr irgendeinen Reifen in 26x2,6"? Habe DirtWizard in 26x2,75" und WTB Ranger in 26x2,8", aber die sind ein bisschen grenzwertig breit


Nevegal 2.5" oder gar 2.7", wenn noch zu finden?
Rollwiderstand bzw. Gewicht sollte dir aber egal sein, gleich vorweg^^
Trailking 2.4" baut schön hoch und sorgt für guten Reifenfederweg. Kein 2.6", ich weiß :/


----------



## DocB (31. März 2018)

Die Reifendatenbank ist ja ganz praktisch, aber viel Kombinationen sind da noch nicht drin. Z.B. gibt es DHF und DHR als 26+, aber ich verliere den Überblick..


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Die Reifendatenbank ist ja ganz praktisch, aber viel Kombinationen sind da noch nicht drin. Z.B. gibt es DHF und DHR als 26+, aber ich verliere den Überblick..



Die sind aber wie der DirtWizard breit, bzw. ich glaub je nach Meßpunkt breiter. Habs nimmer im Kopf.

G.


----------



## Darth Happy (31. März 2018)

Hier angeblich ca. 2,6", aber auf eher suboptimal schmalen Felgen (kommt natürlich drauf an, ob es einem taugt). Laut mtbr Forum z.B. mit 40 mm Maulweite gut an den 2,8" dran.
Ich kann gerne mal meine auf 35 mm messen, wenn ich dazu komme. Kann aber noch dauern, liege flach.


----------



## Frostfalke (31. März 2018)

Der neue Mountainking mit dem Terrex-Profil ist auch in 2,6 angekündigt. Ob er aber in 26x2,6 kommt, weiß ich nicht. Wenn ja, aber ein Top Reifen. Habe ihn als 29ner ausgiebig getestet und der ist echt klasse.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die Specialized Reifen fallen schmal aus. Habe den slaughter in 2.6 direkt zurückgeschickt. Etro66, bei mir auf 25er Felge 54mm... Laut Netz 61 auf 30mm Felge.
> Den 2.8er muß ich noch genau vermessen, aber über 70mm kommt er trotz 30er Felge wohl nicht.
> 
> Unabhängig davon ein top Reifen am HR.


Specialized slaughter grid 2.8
Felge: 30mm (innen)
Druck: 0,85bar
Breite: 63mm
Höhe: 58mm
beides an der karkasse gemessen.

Das Ding war jetzt schon über eine Woche bei ca. 3bar montiert, glaube der wächst nicht mehr großartig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (31. März 2018)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Hier angeblich ca. 2,6", aber auf eher suboptimal schmalen Felgen (kommt natürlich drauf an, ob es einem taugt). Laut mtbr Forum z.B. mit 40 mm Maulweite gut an den 2,8" dran.
> Ich kann gerne mal meine auf 35 mm messen, wenn ich dazu komme. Kann aber noch dauern, liege flach.


Das wäre cool, habe auch eine Felge mit IW 35mm. Gute Besserung (bin auch krank, aber ohne flach )


----------



## Darth Happy (5. April 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Das wäre cool, habe auch eine Felge mit IW 35mm. Gute Besserung (bin auch krank, aber ohne flach )



Bei mir war/ist es zwar ohne flach, aber irgendwie doch :/
Irgendwann wird es schon wieder - hoffe, du bist wenigstens langsam wieder fit 

Also: sowohl beim DHR als auch beim DHF kam ich jetzt nach dem ersten Aufziehen auf ca. 62 mm an der Karkasse, 64 mm an den Stollen.
Die Reifen bauen so ca. 58-59 mm hoch, Stollenhöhe davon 5 mm 
Das ganze war mit 2 bar und Schlauch auf einer alten Spank Stiffy. Ein bisschen pump ich noch nach, um sicherzugehen, dass sie richtig sitzen, dann wird es hoffentlich bald den ersten Ausritt mit fahrbarem Druck geben.


----------



## DocB (5. April 2018)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> hoffe, du bist wenigstens langsam wieder fit


Danke für die guten Wünsche, irgenwie stagniert das Ganze. Linke Nasennebenhöhle ist noch zu, fühle micht total schwach, kein Fieber. Aber kann schon wieder halbwegs arbeiten (Schreibtischtäter). An Radeln ist nicht zu denken, will mir keine Herzmuskelenzündung holen..
Zur Sache: Ist es also richtig, dass Du DHF+/DHR+ 2.8" auf 30mm Felge drauf hast, und die messen "bloß" 64 mm? (Was für mich perfekt wäre)
In Deinem Link schreibt er ja, dass er DHF nach hinten montiert statt nach vorn, machst Du das auch?


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. April 2018)

Hi,

mir ist mein 2,8er Rocket Ron am Hinterrad auf ca.  15 cm Länge am Übergang des Reifenwulstes zur Seitenwand eingerissen d.h. es ist nur ein Riss im Obermaterial des Reifens zur darunterliegenden Schicht. Der Reifen war tuebeless montiert und war auf Tour trotz 60ml milchnachkippens nicht mehr dicht bekommen. Die Milch schwappte auf der ganzen Länge immer wieder durch die auf- und ab Bewegung des Reifens raus. 

Würdet Ihr Sagen dies berechtigt zu einer Reklamation bei Schwalbe ? 

Fahre schon einige Zeit tubeless aber so was ist mir noch nie passiert.

Gruß
fm


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. April 2018)

Ich hatte das auch mit meinem Rocket Ron. Auf zehn Zentimeter aufgerissen. Wurde mir vom Händler anstandslos getauscht.

Seit dem nie wieder was gewesen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Happy (7. April 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Sache: Ist es also richtig, dass Du DHF+/DHR+ 2.8" auf 30mm Felge drauf hast, und die messen "bloß" 64 mm? (Was für mich perfekt wäre)
> In Deinem Link schreibt er ja, dass er DHF nach hinten montiert statt nach vorn, machst Du das auch?



Die Stiffy hat eher 35 IW, aber ja die Messung passt. Passt auch zu diesem früheren Forumsbeitrag.
Aber auch die Höhe beachten, wenns bei dir knapp zugeht 
Ich hab sie erstmal "normal drauf".


----------



## DocB (7. April 2018)

Vielen Dank!
Höhe ist vorn kein Problem, da 27,5 Gabel.
Hinten passt ein WTB Ranger 26+ 2,8" so gerade rein, würde ich aber nur in staubtrockenen Konditionen fahren. Da sollte dann auch nach dem Beitrag ein Maxxis 2,8 in 2.8 reinpassen, wenn der etwas schmaler / flacher ausfällt.
Bleibt noch die Frage: welcher Minion Reifen hinten / welcher vorne...


----------



## Alex1206 (7. April 2018)

DHF hinten DHR vorne. Bei recht feuchten Verhältnissen in dieser Kombination. Bei trockenen Verhältnissen finde ich DHR hinten schon too much.
DHF rollt gut und DHR Grippt vorne sehr gut. Ich habe DHR mit Rekon kombiniert. Rollt gut und grippt gut.


----------



## DocB (7. April 2018)

Rekon gibt's leider nicht in 26+


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Rekon gibt's leider nicht in 26+



Im Prinzip sind die drei praktikablen Möglichkeiten in deiner Breitenklasse der DirtWizard, Der Minion und der Ranger.
Den Ranger gibts in 3 Gummimischungen, von superrollernd und leicht bis zu Enduroklasse und stabil und ist für einen Plusreifen in der Leichtklasse super beherrschbar.
Der DirtWizzard rollert, schaut gut aus und hat halt Stollengrip.
Der Minion hat halt dann ein wenig mehr Allwettergrip und rollert nur gut 
Habe zufällig alle 3 Reifen auf 3 verschiedenen Rädern montiert 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (8. April 2018)

vielen Dank, so langsam nähere ich mich dem Überblick 
DirtWizzard und Ranger habe ich da und probemontiert, Minions (DHR+ und DHF+) fehlen mir noch.
Ranger und DW bauen in etwa gleich breit und hoch, das ist vorne dank Fox34 kein Problem. Hinten wird es (Favorit wäre Ranger) halt schon recht eng (<1cm Platz). Würde also gerne hinten eine DHF+ ausprobieren, der soll ja etwas schmaler bauen -obwohl, @LB Jörg , Du schriebst ja das identisch breit. Wäre schade, gerade hinten soll es beim Hardtail ja + werden, vorne gibts ja eine Federgabel.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> vielen Dank, so langsam nähere ich mich dem Überblick
> DirtWizzard und Ranger habe ich da und probemontiert, Minions (DHR+ und DHF+) fehlen mir noch.
> Ranger und DW bauen in etwa gleich breit und hoch, das ist vorne dank Fox34 kein Problem. Hinten wird es (Favorit wäre Ranger) halt schon recht eng (<1cm Platz). Würde also gerne hinten eine DHF+ ausprobieren, der soll ja etwas schmaler bauen -obwohl, @LB Jörg , Du schriebst ja das identisch breit. Wäre schade, gerade hinten soll es beim Hardtail ja + werden, vorne gibts ja eine Federgabel.



Dummerweise bin ich nicht Zuhause und meine selbsterstellte Plusreifenbreiteliste hab ich auch nicht zur Hand.
DW und Minion hätte ich auch auf einer gleich schmalen Felge montiert zum Unterschied messen. Müßte die Woche aber auch mal heimkommen.
Fahre den Ranger ja aktuell auf meinem Tourenlaufradsatz, Vorne in 3.0 und hinten in 2.8 (mehr paßt nicht beim GPI auch nicht) auf einer W40 mit 33mm Innenweite.
Soweit ich mich erinnere müßte der Minion einen ticken breiter an den Stollen sein, aber der DW etwas mehr an der Karkasse haben. Was aber wohl eher auf den schmalen Felgen beruht, wo er gerade drauf ist 

G.


----------



## DocB (8. April 2018)

Prima, ich warte mal, bist Du wieder daheim bist. Meine Felge hat 35 mm IW.
Welchen Abstand zum Rahmen hältst Du für noch "gesund"?
Wenn alle Stricke Reißen, wird es ein Minion in der WT-Ausführung, das ist das aber nicht mals "Plus light"


----------



## Wilyfox85 (8. April 2018)

Hi. 

Hab heute meinen 2-3 ausritt gehabt und mir dummerweise mitten im wald einen platten zugezogen. Hab als schlach von schwalbe den no21f. 

Frage an euch? Was benutzt ihr für Schläuche oder systeme die nicht so anfällig sind bei 2.8 reifen. Würde mich über gute tipps freuen. Danke Im Voraus


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2018)

Sv19 von Schwalbe. Wobei nach dem Durchschlag heute ein 29er Specialized Schlauch drin ist. Der sitzt irgendwie besser.


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

Wilyfox85 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Hab heute meinen 2-3 ausritt gehabt und mir dummerweise mitten im wald einen platten zugezogen. Hab als schlach von schwalbe den no21f.
> 
> Frage an euch? Was benutzt ihr für Schläuche oder systeme die nicht so anfällig sind bei 2.8 reifen. Würde mich über gute tipps freuen. Danke Im Voraus



TPU-Schläuche von Revoloop. Wenn noch nicht im Shop, mal den @Pepe75  anschreiben.


----------



## Wilyfox85 (8. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sv19 von Schwalbe. Wobei nach dem Durchschlag heute ein 29er Specialized Schlauch drin ist. Der sitzt irgendwie besser.



der SV19 passt doch nicht auf 27,5 plus



Frostfalke schrieb:


> TPU-Schläuche von Revoloop. Wenn noch nicht im Shop, mal den @Pepe75  anschreiben.



hast du mit dem gute Erfahrungen?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Prima, ich warte mal, bist Du wieder daheim bist. Meine Felge hat 35 mm IW.
> Welchen Abstand zum Rahmen hältst Du für noch "gesund"?
> Wenn alle Stricke Reißen, wird es ein Minion in der WT-Ausführung, das ist das aber nicht mals "Plus light"



Wenns im Fahrbetrieb beim Verwinden nicht angeht, dann paßts mir. Nach oben hin hab ich allerdings bei allen Rädern platz ohne Ende, sprich es gibt nirgends ein Dreckproblem 

G.


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2018)

Wilyfox85 schrieb:


> der SV19 passt doch nicht auf 27,5 plus
> 
> 
> 
> hast du mit dem gute Erfahrungen?


Fahre ich die ganze Zeit schon.
Mir ist nichts negatives aufgefallen.
Mmh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

Wilyfox85 schrieb:


> der SV19 passt doch nicht auf 27,5 plus
> 
> hast du mit dem gute Erfahrungen?




Ich bin da quasi neutraler Testfahrer. Gehöre auch nicht zur Firma o. ä. . Ein TPU-Schlauch erlaubt den gleichen Luftdruck wie Tubless und ist nicht durch Snakebites hinzurichten. Dazu kommt das geile Gewicht. Wenn Du also nicht tubeless fahren willst, ist TPU das Maß der Dinge in Sachen Schlauch.


----------



## Wilyfox85 (8. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ich bin da quasi neutraler Testfahrer. Gehöre auch nicht zur Firma o. ä. . Ein TPU-Schlauch erlaubt den gleichen Luftdruck wie Tubless und ist nicht durch Snakebites hinzurichten. Dazu kommt das geile Gewicht. Wenn Du also nicht tubeless fahren willst, ist TPU das Maß der Dinge in Sachen Schlauch.



welche größe wähle ich denn bei 27,5+ mit 2.8?


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

Wilyfox85 schrieb:


> welche größe wähle ich denn bei 27,5+ mit 2.8?



Schreib Pepe an. Die richtige Größe ist noch nicht im Shop. Er hat aber ganz sicher noch Testschläuche rumliegen ;o).


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Prima, ich warte mal, bist Du wieder daheim bist. Meine Felge hat 35 mm IW.
> Welchen Abstand zum Rahmen hältst Du für noch "gesund"?
> Wenn alle Stricke Reißen, wird es ein Minion in der WT-Ausführung, das ist das aber nicht mals "Plus light"



So jetzt kann ich dir selbst gemessene Daten der 26er geben.
Dann kannst du es auf deine Felge übertragen.

Modell ,               Druck,     Felge innen,   Noppen,   Karkasse
Surly DW 2.75    1.6Bar    33mm          70mm     65mm
Surly DW 2.75    2.0Bar    25mm          68mm     61.5mm
Minion DHF 2.8   2.0Bar    25mm          67mm     63mm
Minion DHR 2.8   2.0Bar    25mm          66mm     62mm
Ranger 2.8         1.2Bar    33mm          67mm     64mm (mit Procore)

Apropo, schmälere Felge macht nicht gleich schmäleren Reifen bei den Noppen.
Kommt drauf an wo die Noppen sitzen.
Beispiel Minion DHF WT 2.5 bei 1.6Bar:
Auf 28mm Innenweite (W35) Noppen 65mm Karkasse 61mm
Auf 40mm Innenwite (DtSw) Noppen 63mm Karkasse 63mm
Bei gleichen Reifen, direkt beim Wechsel gemessen.

G.


----------



## Darth Happy (10. April 2018)

Cool, Danke für die Messungen. [EDIT: hast du auch Höhen gemessen?]
Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit der "normalen" Minionkombi, der DHR hat gut Antriebstraktion bergauf wenn es steil wird, der DHF bietet klasse Seitenhalt auch im Steilen bergab. Und rollen tut es noch angenehm leicht trotz Conti FR Schlauch 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so ein Aggro-Profil doch so leicht gehen kann.
Bin schon deutlich schlimmeres gefahren.
Die TPU-Schläuche interessieren mich aber auch... immer her mit Erfahrungsberichten^^


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2018)

Leider haben irgendwelche Forumseinstellungen die Liste nach einer Änderung etwas irreperabel unübersichtlich gemacht, aber man kann es schon ausklmüsern 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (10. April 2018)

Sagt mal, kennt jemand von Euch ein Carbonlaufrad für die 27,5+ mit ausreichender Maulweite (also eins aus Vollcarbon ala Sprengle)?


----------



## Alex1206 (11. April 2018)

Mal bei Nextie schauen. Für Fat haben die eines. 650b+ musst mal schauen.


----------



## Frostfalke (11. April 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Mal bei Nextie schauen. Für Fat haben die eines. 650b+ musst mal schauen.



Gute Idee. Leider nur für Fatbike da... . Ich habe sie aber mal angeschrieben, vielleicht stellen sie ja mal welche her ;o)


----------



## MrBrightside (11. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kennt jemand von Euch ein Carbonlaufrad für die 27,5+ mit ausreichender Maulweite (also eins aus Vollcarbon ala Sprengle)?


Normale Carbonfelgen gäbe es die hier:
https://www.lightbicycle.com/Hand-b...50b-wheels-46mm-wide-tubeless-compatible.html

Ist wohl nicht was du suchst.


----------



## Frostfalke (11. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Normale Carbonfelgen gäbe es die hier:
> https://www.lightbicycle.com/Hand-b...50b-wheels-46mm-wide-tubeless-compatible.html
> 
> Ist wohl nicht was du suchst.



Joa, bei den normalen Felgen habe ich ja Gute von DT-Swiss. Ich habe nur neulich ein Open mit Sprengle-Laufrädern gesehen und das war verdammt cool. Nichts was ich dringend brauche, aber nice to have ;o). Leider denkt man bei Sprengle, dass 27,5+ Dreck ist, weshalb man da keine Laufräder für bauen wird (so krass wurde es natürlich nicht ausgedrückt, aber die Botschaft war klar ;o) ).


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. April 2018)

http://www.eiecarbon.com/S650BC38D30-650B-carbon-bike-rims.html

https://r2-bike.com/TUNE-Wheelset-275-650B-Black-Burner-Plus-MTB-Carbon

Leider alle nicht aus Vollcarbon


----------



## Frostfalke (11. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> http://www.eiecarbon.com/S650BC38D30-650B-carbon-bike-rims.html
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/TUNE-Wheelset-275-650B-Black-Burner-Plus-MTB-Carbon



Lieben Dank, aber das sind ja keine Carbonlaufräder, sondern nur Carbonfelgen ;o). Ich meinte sowas hier:https://www.spengle.com/en/home


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Lieben Dank, aber das sind ja keine Carbonlaufräder, sondern nur Carbonfelgen ;o). Ich meinte sowas hier:https://www.spengle.com/en/home



Die hier werden Dir bestimmt immer noch zu breit sein : 

http://www.nextie.net/fatbike-black-eagle-65mm-NXT65BE-tri-spoke


----------



## Frostfalke (11. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die hier werden Dir bestimmt immer noch zu breit sein :
> 
> http://www.nextie.net/fatbike-black-eagle-65mm-NXT65BE-tri-spoke



Joa und leider auch 26 Zoll ;o(.


----------



## blubboo (13. April 2018)

Ich habe heute eine kurze Testrunde gedreht. 
So wie es aussieht sind die Lager in der hinteren Nabe hinüber... 
Bei rechts Kurven hört man ein rauhes Geräusch und es es fühlt sich an als würde die Kette schlagen. 
Was sagt ihr dazu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (14. April 2018)

Aufmachen dann weiß du es


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. April 2018)

Es gehört zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber...
Ist das noch Plus?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/36-zoll-mou...933838?hash=item2cd10e430e:g:qnEAAOSwq1JZFzhA


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. April 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Es gehört zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber...
> Ist das noch Plus?
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/36-zoll-mou...933838?hash=item2cd10e430e:g:qnEAAOSwq1JZFzhA



Ne , dazu sind die Reifen viel zu schmal 

Plus geht bei 2,8" Breite los


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ne , dazu sind die Reifen viel zu schmal
> 
> Plus geht bei 2,8" Breite los


Ach da kann man bestimmt auch was dickeres drauf machen


----------



## Dutshlander (14. April 2018)

Na viel Spaß beim suchen nach dicke 36Zoller


----------



## Kettentrumm (15. April 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Es gehört zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber...
> Ist das noch Plus?
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/36-zoll-mou...933838?hash=item2cd10e430e:g:qnEAAOSwq1JZFzhA



26' goes 36' ! Das ist ein umgebautes GT aus den 90ern !


----------



## nightwolf (15. April 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Es gehört zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber...
> Ist das noch Plus?
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/36-zoll-mou...933838?hash=item2cd10e430e:g:qnEAAOSwq1JZFzhA


Der hat offensichtlich mehrere davon, alle 'NEU', aber privater Verkaeufer ...
https://www.ebay.de/itm/192485933673
https://www.ebay.de/itm/192510204721

Ja nee alles klar oder??


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. April 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Der hat offensichtlich mehrere davon, alle 'NEU', aber privater Verkaeufer ...
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/192485933673
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/192510204721
> 
> Ja nee alles klar oder??


Einfach das Wort "TOP" mit in die Beschreibung und die Dinger gehen weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## nightwolf (15. April 2018)

Ja stimmt dann verstehts jeder dass man das unbedingt haben muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (15. April 2018)

S


Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hmm... also ich will auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Abgrenzung zum High Roller II (sonst habe ich ja 2x das gleiche Rad). Den High Roller nehme ich für Schnee, tiefen Sand und Schlamm. Brauche also etwas Leichtrollendes für Loose over Hard und sonstige trockene und festere Böden. Worauf ich auch Wert lege ist, dass vorn Stollen seitlich versetzt oder länglich gestaltet sind, damit die Seitenführung passt. Der Rekon sieht mir eher gröber vom Profil aus... . Der Chronicle passt leider mit 3.0 nicht hinten rein bei mir... . Rocket Ron probiere ich gerade in 29. Mal schauen, der wird ja überall zerrissen, weil angeblich Addix bei ihm nicht so der Bringer ist... . Was haltet Ihr denn vom Ikon+?



So, ich bin jetzt den Ikon + 4x3 Stunden gefahren und habe ihn auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Im direkten Vergleich lässt er den RoRo wirklich hinter sich. Er rollt ggf. einen Hauch schlechter greift aber viel besser in die Böden und hat deutlich mehr Traktion und Kurvenhalt. Man merkt auch deutlich die 120 TPI Karkasse. Der Reifen ist sehr geschmeidig. Lustig ist, dass er tatsächlich hinten eher rutscht als vorn, was ich bei gleichen Reifen hinten und vorn noch nie hatte... . Alles in allem sehr guter Reifen fürs CC. Auch die Tublessmontage ist maxxistypisch. Ohne Hilfsmittel mit der Pumpe draufgezogen und sofort ohne Milch dicht... . So macht selbst mir TPU-Fan Tubless Spaß ;o). 
Seine Grenzen sind lose Böden, Geröll (Kies) und alles aus Holz (also quer durch den Wald) da sind die kurzen Stollen deutlich an der Grenze. Werde jetzt noch einmal den angepreisten Rekon+ dagegen testen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. April 2018)

Hast du nen Reifenhandel,oder wo holst du die alle her?


----------



## Frostfalke (15. April 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hast du nen Reifenhandel,oder wo holst du die alle her?



Nö, aber bei mir fährt die ganze Kanzlei Fahrrad ;o). Bei 12 Rädern kann man viele Reifen weitergeben ;o).


----------



## Frostfalke (15. April 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Der hat offensichtlich mehrere davon, alle 'NEU', aber privater Verkaeufer ...
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/192485933673
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/192510204721
> 
> Ja nee alles klar oder??



Also unabhängig von Sinn oder Unsinn der Mühle, hat der da tatsächlich das alte Sattelrohr unten mit Überstand abgesägt?


----------



## MrBrightside (15. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Also unabhängig von Sinn oder Unsinn der Mühle, hat der da tatsächlich das alte Sattelrohr unten mit Überstand abgesägt?


Oder das ist für einen Umwerfer.


----------



## Frostfalke (15. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Oder das ist für einen Umwerfer.



Beim Riemenantrieb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (15. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Beim Riemenantrieb?


Geht bestimmt auch mit Kette der Rahmen.


----------



## Alex1206 (16. April 2018)

@Frostfalke Ich bin gespannt was du zum Rekon+ sagst ...... Berichte mal. Ich bin von meinem am HR begeistert.


----------



## Nanatzaya (16. April 2018)

Den Rekon+ (2.8 Zoll) hab ich ja schon länger auf meinem Loki. 
Insgesamt 1 Jahr vorne und hinten, jetzt seit Winter den HR2 vorne und den Rekon hinten.

Eigentlich n tadelloser Reifen der Rekon+.
Ist ne Mischung aus High Roller 2 und Ardent.
Auf trockenem Boden ist er vom Gefühl her berechenbarer als der HR2, bei Nässe und losen Böden erreicht er seinen aber Grenzbereich früher.
Der Grenzbereich des Rekon+ ist wesentlich breiter - nur eben niedriger.
Außerdem rollt er wesentlich besser als der HR2 und ist um die 200 g leichter.

Im Vergleich zum Chronicle (3.0, der dürfte mit dem Ikon+ vergleichbar sein) rollt er auf Forstwegen usw. etwa genauso gut. 
Auf normalen single Trails ist der Grip bergauf minimal und bergab deutlich besser.
Auf Asphalt geht er im Vergleich zum Chronicle aber unter, obwohl dieser deutlich breiter ist.


----------



## Alex1206 (16. April 2018)

Ich habe zwar noch nie einen HR gefahren in der Breite aber das mit dem Grenzbereich schon öfter gelesen. Daher habe ich den DHR+ vorne mit dem Rekon+ am HR kombiniert. Für mich eine super Kombi. HR soll ja erst ab richtig tiefen Bedingungen besser sein als der DHR.


----------



## Frostfalke (16. April 2018)

Joa, die Highroller II habe ich ja auf dem Winter-/Wildsauwühlbike. Den liebe ich echt. Leider ist er für trockene, harte Böden eben weniger geeignet, das hat der Ikon schon gut gemacht, nur eben nicht wenn er ins Gelände musste. Deshalb hoffe ich ja auf den Rekon, dass er mehr Allmountain ist und weniger CC ;o). Na ich werde berichten ;o).


----------



## xlacherx (16. April 2018)

Da ich heute mal n bisschen Reifen hin und her gebaute habe, hab ich mal geschaut, ob der 2.8er Rekon+ auch in einer normalen Gabel passt. Und siehe da. 

Rekon+ auf 30mm Felge passt in ne normale (non Boost) Pike inkl. Marshguard [emoji16]


----------



## DocB (16. April 2018)

Also mir wäre das zu knapp...


----------



## Frostfalke (16. April 2018)

Mein Ikon sitzt auch in ner normalen Gabel, da ist aber irgendwie mehr Platz ;o). 

Aber mal was Anderes, das Profil sieht ganz schön mächtig aus. Ist das so hoch wie beim High Roller II?


----------



## xlacherx (16. April 2018)

Das täuscht vllt auf den Bildern das dreht sich auf jeden Fall noch und n Stein passt da schonoch durch [emoji16] der marshguard braucht ja auch sein Platz.... Ohne siehts bestimmt ganz anders aus. 

Keine Ahnung wie das Profil vom highroller aussieht bzw wie hoch das ist


----------



## MrBrightside (16. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Mein Ikon sitzt auch in ner normalen Gabel, da ist aber irgendwie mehr Platz ;o).
> 
> Aber mal was Anderes, das Profil sieht ganz schön mächtig aus. Ist das so hoch wie beim High Roller II?


29er und 27,5er Gabel vermutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. April 2018)

also.... ein 3.0er NobbyNic auf einer 40mm Felge, das passt nicht in die normale Pike


----------



## Nanatzaya (17. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Aber mal was Anderes, das Profil sieht ganz schön mächtig aus. Ist das so hoch wie beim High Roller II?


Das Profil ist ca. 2/3 so hoch schätz ich und enger gestaffelt.


----------



## boblike (17. April 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> also.... ein 3.0er NobbyNic auf einer 40mm Felge, das passt nicht in die normale Pike


Der 2.6er auf einer 30er Felge? Sollte passen oder?


----------



## boblike (17. April 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Der 2.6er auf einer 30er Felge? Sollte passen oder?


Pike ohne Boost


----------



## Frostfalke (17. April 2018)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Das Profil ist ca. 2/3 so hoch schätz ich und enger gestaffelt.



Prima Dank Dir für die Einschätzung! So hatte ich es mir eigentlich auch vorgestellt


----------



## bbQ (17. April 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Der 2.6er auf einer 30er Felge? Sollte passen oder?



Also ich habe ne 27,5+/29er...da passen  29x2,6er  Nobby auf 30mm MW gerade so rein...fast bündig muss man schon sagen. 8)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Der 2.6er auf einer 30er Felge? Sollte passen oder?


kann ich leider nix zu sagen...
ich habe weder ne Pike (ging zurück weil 3.0 ja nicht passte ) noch nen 2.6er noch ne 30mm Felge


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2018)

Ihr habt aber schon auch voll eingefedert ausprobiert.
Bei einer FOX gäbs so eine Stempelbremse bei harter Landung 

G.


----------



## Frostfalke (17. April 2018)

In die Sid Worldcup ohne Boost passt der 2,8er mit ordentlich Luft und Fender rein. Stempeln tut da nichts, der Abstand zur Brücke ändert sich ja beim Einfedern nicht ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2018)

Es geht ja auch um die Krone...


----------



## Frostfalke (17. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch um die Krone...



Ist die bei Fox so flach gebaut, dass sie unter die Brücke kommt? Krass. Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nur rocks shox habe ;o).


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ist die bei Fox so flach gebaut, dass sie unter die Brücke kommt? Krass. Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nur rocks shox habe ;o).



Das hat den Vorteil das auch noch Platz für Schlamm ist.
Und der Abstand zur Brücke ändert sich beim voll Einfedern aber auch noch den ein oder anderen mm, wegen erhötem Druck im Reifen.
Bei der alten Lyik wäre es auch schon ein Problem gewesen, auch wenn ein ganz knappes.
Habe aus dem Grund damals, als ich den Knard drauf gemacht habe, auch auf Fox gewechselt. Die hatten schon immer Platz ohne Ende. 

G.


----------



## Frostfalke (18. April 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hat den Vorteil das auch noch Platz für Schlamm ist.
> Und der Abstand zur Brücke ändert sich beim voll Einfedern aber auch noch den ein oder anderen mm, wegen erhötem Druck im Reifen.
> Bei der alten Lyik wäre es auch schon ein Problem gewesen, auch wenn ein ganz knappes.
> Habe aus dem Grund damals, als ich den Knard drauf gemacht habe, auch auf Fox gewechselt. Die hatten schon immer Platz ohne Ende.
> ...



Ich werde da gar nicht drüber fertig. Was bewegt denn einen Konstrukteur einen Stoßdämpfer zu entwickeln, der bei maximaler Einfederung auf den Reifen aufsetzt? Sowas würde beim Auto keinen TÜV bekommen. Merkt man immer, wenn die Schnippser ihre Karren tieferlegen ;o). Aber bei Federgabeln verstehe ich sowieso einiges nicht ;o). Z.b. auch wie es sein kann, dass Citröen schon in den 80gern einen Luftdruckstoßdämpfer bauen konnte, der 200.000 km ohne Wartung lief und wir hier aber aller 50 Betriebsstunden das Ding zerlegen müssen... .


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ich werde da gar nicht drüber fertig. Was bewegt denn einen Konstrukteur einen Stoßdämpfer zu entwickeln, der bei maximaler Einfederung auf den Reifen aufsetzt?


Tut es ja nicht, wenn man sich an die dafür freigegeben Reifengrößen hält.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ich werde da gar nicht drüber fertig. Was bewegt denn einen Konstrukteur einen Stoßdämpfer zu entwickeln, der bei maximaler Einfederung auf den Reifen aufsetzt? Sowas würde beim Auto keinen TÜV bekommen. Merkt man immer, wenn die Schnippser ihre Karren tieferlegen ;o). Aber bei Federgabeln verstehe ich sowieso einiges nicht ;o). Z.b. auch wie es sein kann, dass Citröen schon in den 80gern einen Luftdruckstoßdämpfer bauen konnte, der 200.000 km ohne Wartung lief und wir hier aber aller 50 Betriebsstunden das Ding zerlegen müssen... .



Der Entwickler kann ja nichts dafür wenn der Kunde Reifen montiert die nicht dafür vorgesehen sind.
Im Prinzip wie Bei den Schnippsern, die zu breite Reifen aufs Auto schrauben, weils sie sich anschrauben lassen 

Ein größerer Arch hat halt Vorteile, dann muß man bei Endurorennen auch keine 26 Zoll Reifen in die 27,5 Zoll Gabeln bauen bei RS Gabeln 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (18. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ich werde da gar nicht drüber fertig. Was bewegt denn einen Konstrukteur einen Stoßdämpfer zu entwickeln, der bei maximaler Einfederung auf den Reifen aufsetzt? (...)


Immer dasselbe mit so Nicht-Technikern.
Erst missachten sie die Spec, und dann sind die Ingenieure "schuld" wenns _(vollig ueberraschenderweise  )_ nicht passt


----------



## Frostfalke (18. April 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Immer dasselbe mit so Nicht-Technikern.
> Erst missachten sie die Spec, und dann sind die Ingenieure "schuld" wenns _(vollig ueberraschenderweise  )_ nicht passt



;o). Gut, dass die Gabel dafür nicht zugelassen ist, wusste ich gar nicht. Die SIDs bei mir sind 29 & 27,5+  Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem Wartungsaufwand... .


----------



## Biost0ne (21. April 2018)

Kurzes Frägchen, 

Was Nimmt man am besten für ein Schlauch für 27,5+ zoll (2.8 Reifen schauen aber eher aus wie 2.6 da die Felge schmaler ist) und kann ich da auch ein 29er Schlauch verbauen.


----------



## digi-foto.at (21. April 2018)

Also ich hab immer so einen gefahren.. vor der schlauchlosen Zeit..
https://www.bikester.at/schwalbe-no21f-schlauch-275-zoll-extralight-freeride-367114.html

ob 29" funtzt...


----------



## Tony- (21. April 2018)

Das z.B.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Schlauch-21F-fuer-27-5-Freeride-p37531/


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. April 2018)

Da geht sicher der Schwalbe SV 19a. Den fahre ich seit Jahren im 29er und 29 plus (sogar 29x3.0). Der ist explizit auch für 27.5.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Schlauch-19A-Extralight-fuer-27-5-28-29-p24497/

Das spart nochmal Gewicht...


----------



## Frostfalke (22. April 2018)

Und wenn Du richtig Gewicht sparen willst und pannensicher Tubelessdruck fahren möchtest, dann solltest Du mal nen TPU Schlauch von @Pepe75 probieren. Frag mal Patrick (link vorn) direkt an, der hat sicher schon 27,5er + für Dich, ich habe sie auch schon in der Satteltasche als Ersatz.


----------



## criscross (22. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Und wenn Du richtig Gewicht sparen willst und pannensicher Tubelessdruck fahren möchtest, dann solltest Du mal nen TPU Schlauch von @Pepe75 probieren. Frag mal Patrick (link vorn) direkt an, der hat sicher schon 27,5er + für Dich, ich habe sie auch schon in der Satteltasche als Ersatz.



in der Satteltasche sind die auch am besten aufgehoben  
( laut meinem genervten Mitfahrer )


----------



## Frostfalke (22. April 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> in der Satteltasche sind die auch am besten aufgehoben
> ( laut meinem genervten Mitfahrer )



Joa, die Microlochprobs durch den falschen Farbstoff waren ja nur in einer von 10 Schlauchsorten in der ersten Charge. Das ist ja nun erkannt und behoben. Bei den +Schläuchen (und allen anderen) ist das auch nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## boblike (25. April 2018)

bbQ schrieb:


> Also ich habe ne 27,5+/29er...da passen  29x2,6er  Nobby auf 30mm MW gerade so rein...fast bündig muss man schon sagen. 8)


Habe die selbe Frage im mtbr Forum gestellt und da haben mehrere Leute mit Pike 29 15x100 und NN 2.6 keine Probleme. Verstehe nicht wie es bei der Boost dann so eng (bündig ) zugehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbQ (25. April 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe die selbe Frage im mtbr Forum gestellt und da haben mehrere Leute mit Pike 29 15x100 und NN 2.6 keine Probleme. Verstehe nicht wie es bei der Boost dann so eng (bündig ) zugehen kann?



Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen..vllt baut das casting etwas niedriger?   Bündig sind bei mir 4-5mm Luft..Mudhugger passt gerade noch rein ohne schleifen..Freiheit für Matsch ist dann aber Fehlanzeige..


----------



## boblike (25. April 2018)

bbQ schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen..vllt baut das casting etwas niedriger?   Bündig sind bei mir 4-5mm Luft..Mudhugger passt gerade noch rein ohne schleifen..Freiheit für Matsch ist dann aber Fehlanzeige..


Welchen Druck fährst du?


----------



## bbQ (25. April 2018)

fahr zwischen 1,5- 1,8 ..


----------



## Sylen (30. April 2018)

Hallo,

Ich bin im Moment dabei mir ein Krampus als Bikepackingbike zusammen zustellen.
Plane gerade die Laufräder,  habe jetzt das folgende Angebot gefunden: Easton Arc.
Als Naben würde ich vorne einen Shutter Precision PD8X 110 verbauen und hinten warscheinlich eine Hope. 

Frage mich jetzt nur ob die Laufräder mit 28 Speichen auch wirklich haltbar genug sind, da ich mit ihnen auch im Ausland unterwegs bin.

Was sind denn eure Meinungen?
Danke, Gruß Jonas


----------



## DocB (30. April 2018)

Immer 32 Speichen bei Abenteuern! Nur meine 2ct..


----------



## hw_doc (30. April 2018)

Sylen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin im Moment dabei mir ein Krampus als Bikepackingbike zusammen zustellen.
> Plane gerade die Laufräder,  habe jetzt das folgende Angebot gefunden: Easton Arc.
> ...



Schließe mich dem Rat, möglichst unspeziell zu bleiben, an - also auch auf Messerspeichen & Co. verzichten. Die P.O.G.-Felgen sind wohl auch recht beliebt, aber praktische Erfahrungen hab ich damit noch nicht.


----------



## Sylen (30. April 2018)

Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht eigentlich, es gibt jetzt nur das Problem der Nabendynamo ist nur in 28 Loch verfügbar. Heißt das Vorderrad müsste ich dann so aufbauen hinten dann 32 Speichen, das sollte haltbar genug sein oder?
Habe auch nochmal angefragt wann der Dynamo wieder erhältlich ist, das ganze hat ja auch noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## MrBrightside (30. April 2018)

Sylen schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht eigentlich, es gibt jetzt nur das Problem der Nabendynamo ist nur in 28 Loch verfügbar. Heißt das Vorderrad müsste ich dann so aufbauen hinten dann 32 Speichen, das sollte haltbar genug sein oder?
> Habe auch nochmal angefragt wann der Dynamo wieder erhältlich ist, das ganze hat ja auch noch etwas Zeit.


Welchen Reifen willst du nehmen?


----------



## Sylen (30. April 2018)

Ich hatte überlegt den Maxxis Chronicle zu nehmen, habe gelesen dass der ein guter Allrounder ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. April 2018)

Ein gut aufgebautes Laufrad ist auch mit 28 Speichen langfristig stabil. Bei den Reiseradlern könnte man meinen, alles außer 26" und 36 Speichen wäre quasi Selbstmord. Trotzdem geht es irgendwie ohne  
Ich würde das nicht übermäßig strapazieren und den LRS eher mal nem Profi zeigen


----------



## Sylen (1. Mai 2018)

Ok danke für die Tipps überlege dann nochmal wie ich das mache...

Eine Frage noch, laut Bikecomponents kann ich (Größe 1,82, SL78) sowohl M als auch L fahren, da ich den Rahmen eher zum Touren nutzen werde sollte L ok sein oder (in Rot und M ist der Rahmen auch nicht mehr erhältlich)?


----------



## BigJohn (1. Mai 2018)

Sylen schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Tipps überlege dann nochmal wie ich das mache...
> 
> Eine Frage noch, laut Bikecomponents kann ich (Größe 1,82, SL78) sowohl M als auch L fahren, da ich den Rahmen eher zum Touren nutzen werde sollte L ok sein oder (in Rot und M ist der Rahmen auch nicht mehr erhältlich)?


Warum orientierst du dich nicht an deinem Bestand? Effektive Oberrohrlänge plus Vorbaulänge wäre schon mal ne Orientierung. Hast du die Überstandshöhe gecheckt? Scheint bei allen Rahmengrößen sehr knapp. Schon mal das Karate monkey angeschaut?


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Mai 2018)

Sylen schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt den Maxxis Chronicle zu nehmen, habe gelesen dass der ein guter Allrounder ist.


Gute Wahl, bin mit dem letztes Jahr zwei Wochen durch Schottland geradelt.


----------



## DocB (5. Mai 2018)

Das Bild hängt schief


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Mai 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Das Bild hängt schief


Schottland ist hügelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (5. Mai 2018)

So, nunmehr hat auch der Rekon + in 2,8 4x3 Stunden auf dem Buckel. Der Reifen hat mich mal so richtig überzeugt. Erwartet problemlos war die Tublessmontage. Da packe ich bei Maxxis inzwischen ohne zu überlegen Pannenmilch vor der Montage direkt in den Reifen. Die Taiwanesen kommen immer mit der Pumpe ohne Hilfsmittel. Echt genial. Da können sich Schwalbe und Conti ne Scheibe abschneiden. Seit ich den Tip mit Maxxis bekommen habe, fahre ich auch wieder Tubeless.

Der Reifen rollt auf Asphalt und Hardpack gefüllt so gut wie der Ikon. Da war ich echt erstaunt. Kann schon sein, dass das Labor noch Unterschiede misst. Meine Beine aber nicht ;o). Besser als der Ikon machts der Reifen bei Loose over hard. Ich bin extra an die seitlich schrägen Hänge in der alten Kiesgrube gefahren. Dort zeigt sich immer welcher Reifen Seitenhalt hat oder nicht. Der Nobby Nic mit seinen seitlich in Reihe geschalteten Stollen rutscht da z. B. schneller weg als man schauen kann. Der Rekon steht da wie eine eins. Da war ich sowas von positiv überrascht. Auch auf Sand und losen Böden sieht er noch ganz gut aus. Zur Selbstreinigung kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich nur ein paar Schlammpfützen hatte. Da sahs aber schon nicht schlecht aus. Okay, er wird’s sicher nicht auf die Selbstreinigung des neuen Conti Mountain King bringen, dafür ist das Profil zu dicht aber solange es Conti nicht in 2,8 gibt, brauchen wir ja nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Alles in Allem mein neuer Lieblingsreifen für den Sommer. Der Reifen liegt ist ein echter Allrounder und ist auf keinem Boden ganz falsch. Super. Den fahre ich weiter.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Mai 2018)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Schottland ist hügelig


Auch im Meer??


----------



## Frostfalke (6. Mai 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Auch im Meer??



Das kommt auf den Whiskeystand des Fotografen an


----------



## nightwolf (6. Mai 2018)

So muss es wohl sein


----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. Mai 2018)

Reifenfreiheit

Erstmal nur so, interessehalber. Auf den Bildern sieht man die Reifenfreiheit bei einem Reifen der Größe 26x3.00 .

Wie ist denn eure Einschätzung, ob dort ggf. auch ein 27,5x3.00 Platz fände ?!

Dann denk ich ggf. beim nächsten Reifenwechsel im Herbst mal darüber nach...  .


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Mai 2018)

No contest.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Reifenfreiheit
> 
> Erstmal nur so, interessehalber. Auf den Bildern sieht man die Reifenfreiheit bei einem Reifen der Größe 26x3.00 .
> 
> ...


Also hinten siehts eng aus.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. Mai 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also hinten siehts eng aus.


Hinten geht nur 27,5 "normal" oder 26+, das ist bekannt  .


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Mai 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Reifenfreiheit
> 
> Erstmal nur so, interessehalber. Auf den Bildern sieht man die Reifenfreiheit bei einem Reifen der Größe 26x3.00 .
> 
> ...




Das könnte sich vorne gerade noch ausgehen.
Der 27,5x3,0 dürfte in der Gabel etwa 2 cm höher kommen als der 26x3,0er bei gleicher Felgenbreite.


----------



## versteher (10. Mai 2018)

26" (559) auf 27,5" (584) macht nur 12,5 mm im Radius aus.
So wie das auf den Fotos aussieht, sollte das eigentlich ohne weiteres klappen.

Würde hinten nicht auch 27,5+ funktionieren, wenn du das Laufrad in den Ausfallern entsprechend nach hinten schiebst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. Mai 2018)

versteher schrieb:


> 26" (559) auf 27,5" (584) macht nur 12,5 mm im Radius aus.
> So wie das auf den Fotos aussieht, sollte das eigentlich ohne weiteres klappen.
> 
> Würde hinten nicht auch 27,5+ funktionieren, wenn du das Laufrad in den Ausfallern entsprechend nach hinten schiebst ?
> Anhang anzeigen 727808


Danke.

Würde hinten "vielleicht" klappen, allerdings müsste ich da sehr wahrscheinlich auf ein universelles Schaltauge wechseln (welches auf die Achse kommt und entsprechend mitwandert), das feste Schaltauge wäre im Verhältnis dann zu weit vorne und hakte mit dem Ritzel.
Oder Rohloff natürlich  .
Platzmäßig käme es auf einen Versuch an...


----------



## versteher (10. Mai 2018)

... oder Singlespeed


----------



## DocB (10. Mai 2018)

Mal was für die Galerie:
Umbau 456Carbon in S auf 26+ mit 2.8er Reifen auf i35 Felge. Vorne dank 27.5-Gabel von Fox (non Boost) kein Problem, hinten bekomme ich meinen kleinen Finger so grade nicht mehr zwischen Reifen und Kettenstreben.



Erstes Proberollen war angenehm...


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> ...26+ mit 2.8er Reifen auf i35 Felge.



Schön dass er passt


----------



## Sansibar73 (12. Mai 2018)

Servus zusammen, habe hier noch einen Laufradsatz mit 650b+ in folgender Konfiguration: DTSwiss 350 Boost mit DTSwiss XM551, montiert sind Maxxis Minion DHF und Maxxis Rekon+ in 2,8“. Passt das Vorderrad in eine 650b Pike in der Boost-Version?


----------



## nightwolf (12. Mai 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Reifenfreiheit
> 
> Erstmal nur so, interessehalber. Auf den Bildern sieht man die Reifenfreiheit bei einem Reifen der Größe 26x3.00 . (...)


Surly Troll mit federgabelkorrigierter Originalgabel? Naja durch die Zusatzlaenge fuer die Federgabelsimulation kann man da ja leicht mal die naechstgroessere Radgroesse nehmen. Eigentlich muesste da sogar 29x3.0 passen. Da brauchst Du (622-559)/2= 31.5mm mehr. Und die Federgabelattrappenversion hat 453mm, die normale 420mm, also 33mm mehr. 
Und da keine zusaetzliche Bruecke drin ist oder dgl. was im Wege steht: _Voila_   
https://surlybikes.com/parts/forks/troll_fork


----------



## Sansibar73 (20. Mai 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, habe hier noch einen Laufradsatz mit 650b+ in folgender Konfiguration: DTSwiss 350 Boost mit DTSwiss XM551, montiert sind Maxxis Minion DHF und Maxxis Rekon+ in 2,8“. Passt das Vorderrad in eine 650b Pike in der Boost-Version?


Mal meine eigene Frage beantworten: Es passt, ist aber recht knapp, der Reifen darf nicht viel Gemüse aufsammeln. Aussage gilt allerdings für eine 2017er Lyrik in Boost, 650b.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Mai 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Mal meine eigene Frage beantworten: Es passt, ist aber recht knapp, der Reifen darf nicht viel Gemüse aufsammeln. Aussage gilt allerdings für eine 2017er Lyrik in Boost, 650b.


Auch voll eingefedert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansibar73 (20. Mai 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auch voll eingefedert?


Ebenfalls knapp. Nicht optimal, aber mal sehen. Morgen mal im Gelände testen.


----------



## Maitre-B (21. Mai 2018)

Auf Basis des Schnäppchen-Fuse vom letzten Jahr, geändert wurden
- Fox 34 130mm
- SLX 1x11 mit SRAM Kurbel
- XT Bremsen
- Easton Haven Carbonlenker
- Tubeless










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DocB (21. Mai 2018)

Täuscht das oder ist das vorne "+iger" als hinten?


----------



## Maitre-B (21. Mai 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Täuscht das oder ist das vorne "+iger" als hinten?



Vorne Specialized Ground Control 3.0“ auf 45mm Felge, hinten Rocket Ron 3.0“ auf 40mm Felge, vielleicht liegt es daran.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blubboo (21. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich mein Scott Scale Plus verkauft habe, habe ich mir direkt einen Dartmoor Primal+ Rahmen geschossen... 
Als LRS kommt eine WTB Scraper w45i (@Maitre-B) mit 27,5x3,0 Specialized Purgatory zum Einsatz.
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch für eine Gabel entscheiden 
In Welche, nicht all zu teure, Gabel passen die 3,0er Reifen?


----------



## Maitre-B (21. Mai 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein Scott Scale Plus verkauft habe, habe ich mir direkt einen Dartmoor Primal+ Rahmen geschossen... [emoji1]
> Als LRS kommt eine WTB Scraper w45i (@Maitre-B) mit 27,5x3,0 Specialized Purgatory zum Einsatz.
> Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch für eine Gabel entscheiden [emoji53]
> In Welche, nicht all zu teure, Gabel passen die 3,0er Reifen?



Nachdem du mich schon taggst, wie kann ich helfen? Boost oder Non-Boost? Oder ist das gar mein alter LRS? Der hatte mit 2.8“ WTB Trailblazer gut ich in eine 29“ RS Sektor gepasst, mehr wird allerdings recht eng fürchte ich. Meine 3.0“ passen In eine Fox 34 Boost prima, in die ursprüngliche Suntour Raidon Boost 27.5“ natürlich auch.
Schau mal im Dartmoor Primal Thread, da sollten noch Fotos davon sein. 

Edit: hier gibt’s Bilder davon
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-dartmoor-primal-29.711520/page-20#post-14501510

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (21. Mai 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein Scott Scale Plus verkauft habe, habe ich mir direkt einen Dartmoor Primal+ Rahmen geschossen...
> Als LRS kommt eine WTB Scraper w45i (@Maitre-B) mit 27,5x3,0 Specialized Purgatory zum Einsatz.
> Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch für eine Gabel entscheiden
> In Welche, nicht all zu teure, Gabel passen die 3,0er Reifen?



Ich hätte da noch von meinem Santa Cruze Hightower 27,5 B+ eine Rock Shox Pike Boost RCT3 Solo Air in Top Zustand mit 150mm Federweg und Tapered Schaft mit 174mm Länge Übrig.
Da bin ich auf 45mm Felge auch 27,5x3,0er Reifen gefahren.


----------



## blubboo (21. Mai 2018)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Nachdem du mich schon taggst, wie kann ich helfen? Boost oder Non-Boost? Oder ist das gar mein alter LRS? Der hatte mit 2.8“ WTB Trailblazer gut ich in eine 29“ RS Revelation gepasst, mehr wird allerdings recht eng fürchte ich. Meine 3.0“ passen In eine Fox 34 Boost prima, in die ursprüngliche Suntour Raidon Boost 27.5“ natürlich auch.
> Schau mal im Dartmoor Primal Thread, da sollten noch Fotos davon sein.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich habe dich markiert weil der LRS von einem Specialized Fuse stammt.
An die 34er Fox Rhythm habe ich auch gedacht, da ich die auch am Scott hatte, leider gibt es das Angebot nicht mehr und im Bikemarkt verlangen die Leute 250€...
Die Suntour Raidon hatte ich vor der Fox im Scott, sie hat ihren Job gemacht aber die Fox war eine ganz andere Klasse.



Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch von meinem Santa Cruze Hightower 27,5 B+ eine Rock Shox Pike Boost RCT3 Solo Air in Top Zustand mit 150mm Federweg und Tapered Schaft mit 174mm Länge Übrig.
> Da bin ich auf 45mm Felge auch 27,5x3,0er Reifen gefahren.



Eine Pike wäre natürlich super aber auch ziemlich teuer.

Das Primal ist für 130-150mm ausgelegt.
Welche Gabel von Manitou oder Suntour sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## Nanatzaya (22. Mai 2018)

Was heißt "nicht allzu teuer"?

Gebrauchte Pikes und 34er (Performance) gibt's doch für unter oder um 500 € im Bikemarkt zur Genüge.
Günstiger gibt's auch keine (neuen) Gabeln von Suntour oder Manitou.

Eine andere Option wäre die Fox 34 Rhythm.
Die ist ziemlich gut für das, was sie kostet.
Kriegt man aber selten, weil OEM.

Ansonsten: Ich bin mit meiner Manitou Magnum/Mattoc ganz zufrieden.
Hat aber auch 560 € gekostet.
Meine gebauchte, aber fast wie neue, 2018er Pike war fast 200 € günstiger.


----------



## blubboo (22. Mai 2018)

Nanatzaya schrieb:


> Was heißt "nicht allzu teuer"?



Maximal 250€


> Gebrauchte Pikes und 34er (Performance) gibt's doch für unter oder um 500 € im Bikemarkt zur Genüge.
> Günstiger gibt's auch keine (neuen) Gabeln von Suntour oder Manitou.



Das ist deutlich zu teuer, da das ganze ein Budgetprojekt für die nasse und kalte Jahreszeit sein soll.


> Eine andere Option wäre die Fox 34 Rhythm.
> Die ist ziemlich gut für das, was sie kostet.
> Kriegt man aber selten, weil OEM.



Die Gabel wäre mein Favorit gewesen, da ich sie auch im Scott Scale hatte und jetzt im YT Jeffsy fahre.
Die Gabel hat man zuletzt für 190€ bei BC bekommen, jetzt ist das Angebot vorbei und die Leute im Bike Markt verlangen ca 250€.


> Ansonsten: Ich bin mit meiner Manitou Magnum/Mattoc ganz zufrieden.
> Hat aber auch 560 € gekostet.
> Meine gebauchte, aber fast wie neue, 2018er Pike war fast 200 € günstiger.



Eine Magnum mit 140mm habe ich schon auf meiner Liste, macht einen guten Eindruck.

Kennt jemand die Suntour Zeron?
im Netz findet man leider wenig Details zu der Gabel.


----------



## Nanatzaya (22. Mai 2018)

Ah OK. Dann wird's echt sportlich.

Ich hätte noch die Suntour Raidon von meinem Orbea Loki.
Die brauch ich nicht wirklich. Ist aber auch ziemlich basic das Ding.


----------



## blubboo (22. Mai 2018)

Danke aber von der war ich auch nicht begeistert, die war vor der Fox im Scott. [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Mai 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Danke aber von der war ich auch nicht begeistert, die war vor der Fox im Scott. [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## blubboo (22. Mai 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


Das Angebot klingt schon besser als die anderen, danke.
Trotzdem zahle ich ungern mehr als was die Gabel neu gekostet hätte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Mai 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Das Angebot klingt schon besser als die anderen, danke.
> Trotzdem zahle ich ungern mehr als was die Gabel neu gekostet hätte.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Hast eh noch ewig Zeit. Kannst den RCZ-Newsletter bestellen und warten bis was kommt.
Dazu noch Schnäppchenjägerthread abonnieren.

Kommt mit Sicherheit was passendes, wenn du geduldig bist.


----------



## blubboo (22. Mai 2018)

Da hast du recht, das werde ich machen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (23. Mai 2018)

Ich muss euch nochmal nerven.
Was ist von der Rock Shox Revelation RC zu halten?
Die gibt's preiswert und es passen, in die 29 Zoll Gabel, 3 Zoll breite Reifen rein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (23. Mai 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich muss euch nochmal nerven.
> Was ist von der Rock Shox Revelation RC zu halten?
> Die gibt's preiswert und es passen, in die 29 Zoll Gabel, 3 Zoll breite Reifen rein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk



haste mal nen beweisbild?
hatte die rev jetzt nicht auch 34er rohre?


----------



## blubboo (23. Mai 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> haste mal nen beweisbild?
> hatte die rev jetzt nicht auch 34er rohre?


Beweisbild für was?

Dass 3,0 Zoll breite Reifen in die 29er Gabel passen steht auf der Website.

https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/revelation-rc

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (23. Mai 2018)

ja 27,5 x 3.0

ich dachte da geht auch ein 29 x 3.0er rein??? sowas wäre nett
konkret ein maxxis 29x3.0 soll da rein, jemand infos? die einzige bezahlbare wäre die magnum, oder?

aber schön sind die 35er rohre!


----------



## blubboo (24. Mai 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ja 27,5 x 3.0
> 
> ich dachte da geht auch ein 29 x 3.0er rein??? sowas wäre nett
> konkret ein maxxis 29x3.0 soll da rein, jemand infos? die einzige bezahlbare wäre die magnum, oder?
> ...



Genau, mir geht's um 650b+ 
29+ habe ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm und wird im Primal auch schwierig.


----------



## Nanatzaya (24. Mai 2018)

Die Revelation ist seit letztem Jahr zur Pike endlich das, was die Yari zur Lyrik ist.
35er Standrohre, MoCo, DebonAir.
Eigentlich n gutes Paket für ne Trail-Gabel würd ich sagen.

Allerdings musst mal gucken. Es gibt auf der SRAM Seite 2 Revelations.
Die 2018er (die du verlinkt hast) und die 2019er (zu erkennen am DebonAir-Schriftzug am linken Standrohr, https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/revelation-rc-0).

Die Dämpfung ist aber die gleiche und für die 2018er gibt's die neue Luftfeder für 40 € als Upgrade.


----------



## blubboo (24. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand ein Dartmoor Primal Plus, in Größe L und kann mir sagen wie lang der Gabelschaft mindestens sein muss? 
Das Steuerrohr hat laut Dartmoor 115mm.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Mai 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr hat laut Dartmoor 115mm.


+ 40mm Vorbau (gibt auch welche mit weniger Bauhöhe)
+ Aufbauhöhe des verwendeten Steuersatz (von... bis...)
+ eventuelle nötige Spacer

sprich alles unter 160mm könnte knapp werden


----------



## null-2wo (24. Mai 2018)

mit EC eher 170-180.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (25. Mai 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> mit EC eher 170-180.


Der Steuersatz beim Primal ist doch aber IS?

155 mm wäre für mich das absolute Minimum mit entsprechend flachem Vorbau (z.B. DMR Defy).


----------



## blubboo (25. Mai 2018)

Als kleines Update,
Ich habe eine gebrauchte FOX 34 Rhythm mit 130mm für einen guten Preis bekommen.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Marksbo (28. Mai 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ja 27,5 x 3.0
> 
> ich dachte da geht auch ein 29 x 3.0er rein??? sowas wäre nett
> konkret ein maxxis 29x3.0 soll da rein, jemand infos? die einzige bezahlbare wäre die magnum, oder?
> ...



https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-51-Off-Set-29-Federgabel-Modell-2019-p63668/


Laut BC passen wohl bis 29 x 3.2 in die neue revalation. 
Scheint eine gute Alternative für 29+ zu sein.

Es fehlt aber glaube ich die high speed compression


----------



## Nanatzaya (28. Mai 2018)

Verstellbare HSC gibt's doch eh nur bei der neuen Lyrik (RC2)?
Das hat nicht mal meine Pike mit Charger 2.


----------



## boblike (28. Mai 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe die selbe Frage im mtbr Forum gestellt und da haben mehrere Leute mit Pike 29 15x100 und NN 2.6 keine Probleme. Verstehe nicht wie es bei der Boost dann so eng (bündig ) zugehen kann?



Update:

Der Reifen passt super rein und hat richtig viel Luft, wenn es den in 2.8 gebe würde ich den auch probieren.


----------



## Rommos (5. Juni 2018)

Find ich nicht unhübsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ndg (6. Juni 2018)

hi !
Gibts eigentlich noch etwas dickere Reifen als die 3.0 x 27.5 . 
Ich suche etwas mit relativ  flachen Profil für Schotterwege usw. 
Mir gehts in erster Linie um den größeren Abrollumfang und auch um Comfort .
Ich möchte meinen "In die Arbeit-fahr-Muli aufpeppen .( pedelec).

MfG. NdG


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Juni 2018)

Also der Maxxis Chronicle kommt in 3" schon echt fett rüber für die 3" mMn...
Und ist für deinen geschriebenen Einsatzzweck sicher sehr gut.
Rollt erstaunlich gut und hat gerade auf sandigem losen Untergrund echt gut Grip..
Nur wenns schlammig wird ist schnell vorbei mit lustig..

Ich weis du suchst nach breiter, aber wie gesagt der trägt schon gut auf 
3" Chronicle...




lg
Kurt


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2018)

ndg schrieb:


> hi !
> Gibts eigentlich noch etwas dickere Reifen als die 3.0 x 27.5 .
> Ich suche etwas mit relativ  flachen Profil für Schotterwege usw.
> Mir gehts in erster Linie um den größeren Abrollumfang und auch um Comfort .
> ...


Wirklich breiter sind eigentlich nur der Vee Trax Fatty und der Duro Crux. Flach ist das profil nicht wirklich, steht aber relativ eng beisammen. Den 3.8er Hodag könntest du auch mal testen, wenn du wirklich viel Platz hast. Auf einer 50mm Felge kommt der auf knapp 90mm


----------



## boblike (7. Juni 2018)

Danke für die guten Vorschläge!

https://www.amazon.de/Paar-Kinder-F...Y340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=kindr+fahrradgriffe


Mir gefallen diese sehr gut, was denkt ihr?


----------



## Fatster (7. Juni 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Also der Maxxis Chronicle kommt in 3" schon echt fett rüber für die 3" mMn...
> Und ist für deinen geschriebenen Einsatzzweck sicher sehr gut.
> Rollt erstaunlich gut und hat gerade auf sandigem losen Untergrund echt gut Grip..
> Nur wenns schlammig wird ist schnell vorbei mit lustig..
> ...



Also das LOKI schaut schon Scheißendreck geil aus!  Wenn, Konjunktiv! , wenn ich nochmals schwach werden und mir ne etwas schmälere Reifenbreite zulegen sollte, dann das LOKI genau so!


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Blumen  Es fährt sich neben der Optik auch echt richtig gut.. 
lg
Kurt


----------



## Deleted 217350 (7. Juni 2018)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen  Es fährt sich neben der Optik auch echt richtig gut..
> lg
> Kurt


Ja. 
Und es wird auch niemals schmutzig  .


----------



## digi-foto.at (7. Juni 2018)

Stimmt...
danke für die Ergänzung


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Juni 2018)

Jetzt doch mal wieder mit nachgiebiger Gabel.





Ich weiß bisher noch nicht so recht, ob mir das vom Fahrgefühl her gefällt.

Irgendwie fehlt das relativ direkte und das Rumgerüttel und so schon. Auch wenn es natürlich etwas fehlerverzeihender ist...oder grade deshalb.


----------



## tiss79 (21. Juni 2018)

Falls jemand Lust auf einen Terrene Chunk 27.5x3.0 (ca. 120 km gefahren) für sehr schmales Geld hat, einfach melden.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Juni 2018)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust auf einen Terrene Chunk 27.5x3.0 (ca. 120 km gefahren) für sehr schmales Geld hat, einfach melden.
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias


Tough oder Light? Grundsätzlich interessant


----------



## aka (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

Kann hier jemand sagen ob ein wtb Ranger 26+ in 2.8 noch durch ein altes Lyrik Casting passt? Oder wird das knapp?

Gruss Andreas.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2018)

Feierabendrunde...











Pause.





Das Ratchet-System in der 350er läuft sehr leise.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Juni 2018)

so saubere Räder sind mir suspekt


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so saubere Räder sind mir suspekt


Am rechten Ausfallende ist doch Dreck. Ich weiß nicht was du hast


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juni 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so saubere Räder sind mir suspekt


Geht mir genauso! Deswegen bemühe ich mich, die nagelneuen Räder mit einer ebenso dicken Kruste zu versehen, wie sie der Rahmen noch vom Herbst aufweist.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juni 2018)

accutrax schrieb:


> [QUOTE="Fabeymer, post: 15328340, member: 47356"
> Der Sunrise Bar wandert aber demnächst ans Dicke, wenn das Paket aus Fort Collins hier aufschlägt.



auf den seltsamen lenker bin ich gespannt ...

sunrise bar kommt für mich sehr gut am truck...!


gruss accu[/QUOTE]

Nach knapp 14 Tagen Tracking-Stillstand und einer Mail an Burnsey, der sich dann seinerseits mit einem Nachforschungsauftrag an USPS wandte, lag er heute auf einmal vor der Tür , befindet sich laut Tracking aber immer noch in einem Vorort von Los Angeles. 

Aber soll mir jetzt wurscht sein, ist nämlich geil und definitiv ein angemessenes Geschenk für die grüne Ur-Krampe zu unserem fünften Jahrestag...     
Mögen noch viele weitere folgen, dieses Rad gebe ich nie, nie, nie, nie, nie im Leben jemals wieder her. 

Eckdaten: 840 mm breit, 45 mm Rise, 30° Backsweep.
Krasses Sofa, bringt das König-der-Landstraße-Feeling auf den Trail.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juni 2018)

@Fabeymer wo sind da 30° Backsweep? Das Ding ist doch gerade wie ein Besenstiel?!


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fabeymer wo sind da 30° Backsweep? Das Ding ist doch gerade wie ein Besenstiel?!



Was hast du denn für Besen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Juni 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Besen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 746604


Schau doch dein Foto oben mal an. Mag eine optische Täuschung sein, aber das sieht schon sehr gerade aus.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schau doch dein Foto oben mal an. Mag eine optische Täuschung sein, aber das sieht schon sehr gerade aus.



Ich weiß, dass das auf dem Bild ziemlich gerade ausschaut, aber wenn ich sage, dass der Lenker 30° hat, dann darfst du mir das ruhig glauben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2018)

Was macht das mit den schräg nach oben gerichteten Lenkerenden denn für einen effektiven Rise? Die 45mm scheinen mir vom Vorbau zum Moto-Steg gemessen. Oder täuscht hier auch wieder die Perspektive?


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juni 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was macht das mit den schräg nach oben gerichteten Lenkerenden denn für einen effektiven Rise? Die 45mm scheinen mir vom Vorbau zum Moto-Steg gemessen. Oder täuscht hier auch wieder die Perspektive?



Wahrscheinlich ist das dann etwas niedriger der Sunrise Bar, real wirkt das nicht so extrem wie auf den Bildern. Den Sunrise Bar ich schon auch geil, aber durch den größeren Backsweep (30° ggü. 17°) bin ich mit den Händen fast auf Höhe des Steuerrohrs. Das ist eine günstigere Position, um das Vorderrad leicht in die Luft zu bekommen. Die Front ist durch die Originalgabel ja ohnehin etwas ein Kilo schwerer geworden als sie es mit der Carbongabel gewesen ist, da hilft die veränderte Griffposition schon.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juni 2018)

Krasser Moped-Lenker 
Hast du dir die Farbe so gewünscht  oder ist der so vom Hänger gefallen?


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Farbe so gewünscht oder ist der so vom Hänger gefallen?



Sagen wir's mal so: Wenn ich ihn nicht gesehen hätte, wäre ich nicht auf die Idee mit dem Gelb gekommen. 
Aber die Vorstellung, quasi 'nen Polo Harlekin durch die Gegend zu fahren, fand ich dann doch ziemlich dufte. 
Irgendwo im Fundus hab ich auch noch lila Griffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Juni 2018)

derbes lenkgestänge. sitzt Du da mit nicht sehr kompakt?


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> derbes lenkgestänge. sitzt Du da mit nicht sehr kompakt?



Ich war noch nicht im Gelände damit, weil's hier heute pisst wie Sau und ich außerdem gerade Abschlussprüfungen zu korrigieren habe...aber vom Rumrollen um den Block muss ich sagen, dass das nicht zu kompakt ausfällt. Die Spannweite, die sich durch die Breite ergibt, kompensiert das ganz gut.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Juni 2018)

Heute dreckig gemacht. War gut.


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Juli 2018)

Mir wurden hier lila Griffe versprochen! 

Coole Bude.
Machen. 

edit: apropos lila






Updatebild...die Federgabel und ich...wir kommen jetzt halbwegs miteinander aus


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Juli 2018)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Mir wurden hier lila Griffe versprochen!
> 
> Coole Bude.
> Machen.
> ...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2018)

suche einen 27.5er 3.0 Reifen für das HR mit Volumen, aber eher guten Rolleigenschaften.
Leider sind die 2.8er Speci slaughter nicht wirklich plus.

Vorne fahre ich knard bzw dirt wizzard (29+)


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> suche einen 27.5er 3.0 Reifen für das HR mit Volumen, aber eher guten Rolleigenschaften.
> Leider sind die 2.8er Speci slaughter nicht wirklich plus.
> 
> Vorne fahre ich knard bzw dirt wizzard (29+)


Ist ein Chaoyang Big Daddy (baugleich zum Panaracer fat b nimble) dick genug?
Hier mal ein geklautes Foto:




Bei realen Drücken sollte er bei 71-72mm liegen und baut recht hoch. Wenn interessant, dann messe ich meinen mal.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist ein Chaoyang Big Daddy (baugleich zum Panaracer fat b nimble) dick genug?
> Hier mal ein geklautes Foto:
> 
> 
> ...


danke, zu viel profil für hinten.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke, zu viel profil für hinten.


Wirklich? Der ist doch fast noch schwächer auf der Brust, als ein WTB Ranger. Oder hast du eher was G-One-mäßiges im Blick?


----------



## digi-foto.at (10. Juli 2018)

Maxxis Chronicle 3"  baut sehr voluminös und rollt extrem gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (10. Juli 2018)

WTB Ranger Fast Rolling ?


----------



## Rommos (10. Juli 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> WTB Ranger Fast Rolling ?


...hätte ich in TCS light, aber ist ihm zu leicht


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2018)

Gut, dann ist der Chao erst recht raus. Dann bleibt fast bloß der Ranger tough oder der Chronicle. Schwalbe ist auch ziemlich leicht.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2018)

ok, ranger oder chronicle, danke Euch.


----------



## Nanatzaya (10. Juli 2018)

Hätte auch den Chronicle in den Raum geworfen.


----------



## Tony- (10. Juli 2018)

Rocket Ron ist leicht, schnell und 75mm breit auf ner 45mm Felge. EXO Protection von Maxxis rollt nicht besonders gut im Vergleich zum Snake Skin.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo, suche eine Gabel mit Boost also 110x15 und wenn möglich um 530mm Einbauhöhe. Material gerne Alu hat jemand vielleicht was rumliegen oder einen guten Link? Die Plaste Gabeln in der Bucht kenne ich sind aber irgendwie nicht vertrauenserweckend. Die Stahlgabel von Niner ist mir mit 1,6 kg ein bischen schwer geraten.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2018)

Ich bezweifle, dass es eine Starrgabel mit den gesuchten 530mm gibt. Die erwähnte Niner hat lediglich 490mm.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2018)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob ein 2.6‘‘ Reifen in meine 27.5‘‘ non-boost Pike reinpasst? Speziell geht es mir um den Conti Baron Projekt 2.6 auf einer DT EX511 30mm Felge. Der 2.4er passt ohne Probleme rein, ich nehme aber schon manchmal Steine hörbar durch den Mudguard mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. Juli 2018)

Du hast den Reifen doch eh schon. Pack ihn ans Vorderrad, schau ob er unter die Brücke passt. Wenn ja, lass die Luft aus der Gabel und stell sicher, dass sie voll eingefedert nicht an der Krone angeht.


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Juli 2018)

Hallöle,

hat jemand von Euch zufällig schon ein Maß für den neuen Conti MK in 2,6?

Sonnige Grüße

Christoph


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du hast den Reifen doch eh schon. Pack ihn ans Vorderrad, schau ob er unter die Brücke passt. Wenn ja, lass die Luft aus der Gabel und stell sicher, dass sie voll eingefedert nicht an der Krone angeht.


Ja. Blöderweise habe ich ihn gleich ans HR gepackt und dazu noch tubeless. Da ist der Umbau schwierig. Hätte sein können, dass ihn jemand hier so fährt.

Ich werde wohl den Baron 2.4 vorn runter fahren und dann einen 2.6 bestellen. Sollte der nicht passen, dann kommt der, wenn der HR Reifen runter ist, dort dran.


----------



## Frostfalke (11. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja. Blöderweise habe ich ihn gleich ans HR gepackt und dazu noch tubeless. Da ist der Umbau schwierig. Hätte sein können, dass ihn jemand hier so fährt.
> 
> Ich werde wohl den Baron 2.4 vorn runter fahren und dann einen 2.6 bestellen. Sollte der nicht passen, dann kommt der, wenn der HR Reifen runter ist, dort dran.



Wenn es die gleiche Felge ist, einfach Breite des Reifens und Höhe von der Nabe bis zur Reifenoberseite messen und schon weißt Du es genau ;o). In der Regel passt auch in "Non Boost" bis 2,6 problemlos vorn in die Gabel rein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Wenn es die gleiche Felge ist, einfach Breite des Reifens und Höhe von der Nabe bis zur Reifenoberseite messen und schon weißt Du es genau ;o). In der Regel passt auch in "Non Boost" bis 2,6 problemlos vorn in die Gabel rein.


Jo. Ist die gleiche Felge. Ich werde morgen mal messen.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Juli 2018)

Denk aber trotzdem dran, die Luft mal abzulassen. Zur Krone bleibt voll eingefedert weniger Platz als zur Brücke. 
Das wird gerne unterschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Denk aber trotzdem dran, die Luft mal abzulassen. Zur Krone bleibt voll eingefedert weniger Platz als zur Brücke.
> Das wird gerne unterschlagen


Danke. Werde ich mal schauen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Danke. Werde ich mal schauen.


@BigJohn Wenn mein Mudguard nicht an die Gabelkrone stößt, dann sollte das der Reifen doch auch nicht oder?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> @BigJohn Wenn mein Mudguard nicht an die Gabelkrone stößt, dann sollte das der Reifen doch auch nicht oder?


Ich versuche mir das grade aus der Ferne vorzustellen, denke aber auch, dass du dann auf der sicheren Seite bist.


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> @BigJohn Wenn mein Mudguard nicht an die Gabelkrone stößt, dann sollte das der Reifen doch auch nicht oder?



Jep, dann passt das ;o).


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (12. Juli 2018)

Moinsen,
Fährt einer ein Drössiger XRA 29 Rahmen mit b+ Bereifung? Wenn ja, welche Felgenbreite und welche Reifen passen in den Hinterbau, bei 142x12???
Danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2018)

Hat schon mal irgendwer irgendwo den Surly DirtWizard in 26x3.0 zu kaufen gesehen?

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hat schon mal irgendwer irgendwo den Surly DirtWizard in 26x3.0 zu kaufen gesehen?
> 
> G.



Den kann dir jeder Händler, der Cosmic führt, bestellen. 
Allerdings gibt's davon nur eine 60 tpi Variante.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Den kann dir jeder Händler, der Cosmic führt, bestellen.
> Allerdings gibt's davon nur eine 60 tpi Variante.



Hab schon bei BC nachgefragt. Scheint nicht so einfach zu funktionieren.
Ja leider nur 60TPI, aber soll nur für vorne sein.

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab schon bei BC nachgefragt. Scheint nicht so einfach zu funktionieren.
> Ja leider nur 60TPI, aber soll nur für vorne sein.
> 
> G.



Wende dich mal an Markus vom Velorado in Nürnberg, der sollte dir weiterhelfen können.  Weil geben tut's die Reifen hierzulande definitiv.

Die andere Möglichkeit ist Jelle von justpedal.nl, auch da bin ich mir sicher, dass du sie dort bekommst.

Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wende dich mal an Markus vom Velorado in Nürnberg, der sollte dir weiterhelfen können.  Weil geben tut's die Reifen hierzulande definitiv.
> 
> Die andere Möglichkeit ist Jelle von justpedal.nl, auch da bin ich mir sicher, dass du sie dort bekommst.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2018)




----------



## Frostfalke (19. Juli 2018)

Hallöchen,

weil wir neulich hier drüber diskutiert haben, ob Conti mit 2,6 schon Semifat bzw. Plus sein darf. Ich habe mir eben den neuen Conti Mountainking in 2,6 auf eine 40 mm Felge gezogen (Kenne den Reifen schon vom 29ner und er ist wirklich, wirklich schnicke). Schon ungedehnt und gefaltet war er 5mm breiter als die gängigen Maxxis in 2,8. Da habe ich schon Panik bekommen, dass er gar nicht in die Gabel geht. Aufgepumpt und gedehnt hatte er dann Gott sei Dank aber fasst die gleichen Ausmaße wie der Maxxis Rekon in 2,8. Der Umfang ist (von Felgenhorn zu Felgenhorn gemessen) mit 18,2 mm genau gleich. Der Conti baut 1 mm schmaler als der Rekon (Rekon 66mm und Conti 65mm ) und dafür entsprechend einen Hauch höher. Ich denke, damit können wir die Conti-Palette entsprechend ohne Probleme zu Semifat zählen ;o).

Sonnige Grüße

Christoph


----------



## tiss79 (19. Juli 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> weil wir neulich hier drüber diskutiert haben, ob Conti mit 2,6 schon Semifat bzw. Plus sein darf. Ich habe mir eben den neuen Conti Mountainking in 2,6 auf eine 40 mm Felge gezogen (Kenne den Reifen schon vom 29ner und er ist wirklich, wirklich schnicke). Schon ungedehnt und gefaltet war er 5mm breiter als die gängigen Maxxis in 2,8. Da habe ich schon Panik bekommen, dass er gar nicht in die Gabel geht. Aufgepumpt und gedehnt hatte er dann Gott sei Dank aber fasst die gleichen Ausmaße wie der Maxxis Rekon in 2,8. Der Umfang ist (von Felgenhorn zu Felgenhorn gemessen) mit 18,2 mm genau gleich. Der Conti baut 1 mm schmaler als der Rekon (Rekon 66mm und Conti 65mm ) und dafür entsprechend einen Hauch höher. Ich denke, damit können wir die Conti-Palette entsprechend ohne Probleme zu Semifat zählen ;o).
> 
> ...



Können wir getrost, der Der Baron macht auf 40 mm fast 68 mm. Baut somit so breit wie ein DHR II 2.8 z.B. und breiter als die Specialized 2.6er Fraktion.


----------



## Frostfalke (19. Juli 2018)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Können wir getrost, der Der Baron macht auf 40 mm fast 68 mm. Baut somit so breit wie ein DHR II 2.8 z.B. und breiter als die Specialized 2.6er Fraktion.



Cool, Du fährst den Baron und den DHR II. Ich suche noch einen Reifen für das Winterbike bei Matsch (tiefer Matsch) und Schnee. Welchen würdest Du da nehmen von den Beiden?


----------



## Frostfalke (20. Juli 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> weil wir neulich hier drüber diskutiert haben, ob Conti mit 2,6 schon Semifat bzw. Plus sein darf. Ich habe mir eben den neuen Conti Mountainking in 2,6 auf eine 40 mm Felge gezogen (Kenne den Reifen schon vom 29ner und er ist wirklich, wirklich schnicke). Schon ungedehnt und gefaltet war er 5mm breiter als die gängigen Maxxis in 2,8. Da habe ich schon Panik bekommen, dass er gar nicht in die Gabel geht. Aufgepumpt und gedehnt hatte er dann Gott sei Dank aber fasst die gleichen Ausmaße wie der Maxxis Rekon in 2,8. Der Umfang ist (von Felgenhorn zu Felgenhorn gemessen) mit 18,2 mm genau gleich. Der Conti baut 1 mm schmaler als der Rekon (Rekon 66mm und Conti 65mm ) und dafür entsprechend einen Hauch höher. Ich denke, damit können wir die Conti-Palette entsprechend ohne Probleme zu Semifat zählen ;o).
> 
> ...



So, ich bin jetzt den neuen MK mit Terrex-Profil in 2,6 3x2h Testgefahren. Mal ein Vergleich mit dem Maxxis Rekon:



Der MK hat eine wesentlich stabilere Karkasse als der Rekon. Fährt man ihn mit gleichem Luftdruck, ist er regelrecht hart und fährt sich eher wie ein normaler Reifen. In dem Zustand rollt er signifikant besser als der Rekon, auch wenn er dabei weniger Laufruhe und mehr Geräuchentwicklung hat. Das dürfte an den großen Stollenabständen liegen. Man kann fast sagen, er rattert ;o).

Ich persönlich bin dann von meinem Standardluftdruck (1,1 Bar vorn und 1,25 Bar hinten) auf 0,9 Bar vorn und 1 Bar hinten runtergegangen. Damit fährt sich der Reifen wieder gut fluffig und angenehm und das Rattern ist fast weg. Durch die Luftdrucksenkung steigt der Rollwiederstand dann wieder auf ungefähr das Niveau des Rekon an. Was aber gigantisch gut ist, ist der Grip den der Reifen bei diesem Druck bringt. Loser Sand, Kies, loses Geröll – alles kein Problem für den MK. Ich bin heute Steilstücke mit Geröll hochgefahren, bei denen ich sonst mit dem Rekon schiebe, weil der Hinterreifen keine Traktion mehr bekommt. Krass.

Also, wer mehr befestigte Wege fährt, da würde ich eher den Rekon nehmen. Er läuft einfach ruhiger. Wer auf losen Böden und Singletrails spielt, der ist mit dem MK besser bedient. Auch die Selbstreinigung des MK ist durch die großen Abstände besser.


----------



## JensXTR (20. Juli 2018)

Moin,

schaue gerade nach einen schönen Rahmen im Plus-Bereich. Fahre derzeit hauptsächlich mein Fatbike ( Nicolai Argon FAT Pinion) und würde für sommerlich und leichte Tage es gern mit einem Plusbike erweitern. Ich denke da momentan hauptsächlich an ein 650b+. Materialtechnisch bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen, Stahl oder Alu, alles ist möglich, auch Titan nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossen . Ich würde mal als Grenze für den Rahmen um die 1k€ ansetzen. Auch gern gebraucht. 

Freue mich über eure Anregungen.
Momentan ist mein Favorit der Alutech Cheap Trick. 

Danke und Gruß Jens


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (21. Juli 2018)

Morgähn,

Also ich find ja das Liteville H3 echt schick und kann mir das super als +Aufbau vorstellen.
In Alu RAW kann man sich da auch super mit elox Anbauteilen austoben.


----------



## the donkey (21. Juli 2018)

Mein 650B + Aufbau 
Angedacht war anfangs auch der Alutech bin dann doch am Santa Cruz hängen geblieben


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Juli 2018)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> ch find ja das Liteville H3 echt schick


ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (21. Juli 2018)

Falscher Thread ;o)


----------



## JensXTR (22. Juli 2018)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mein 650B + Aufbau
> Angedacht war anfangs auch der Alutech bin dann doch am Santa Cruz hängen geblieben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 754522



Warum hast Du Dich gegen das Alutech entschieden?


----------



## the donkey (22. Juli 2018)

Weil ich mich für die variable Kettenstrebe interessierte. Der Abstand am Sattelrohr  zum Reifen ist mir zu knapp am Alutech
Ich hatte eine 120er a pike hier und dann kam noch die Rabattaktion bei BC 
Das waren so meine Punkte


----------



## JensXTR (22. Juli 2018)

Fahren denn hier Leute das Alutech und können mal ein wenig berichten?


----------



## JensXTR (22. Juli 2018)

the donkey schrieb:


> Weil ich mich für die variable Kettenstrebe interessierte. Der Abstand am Sattelrohr  zum Reifen ist mir zu knapp am Alutech
> Ich hatte eine 120er a pike hier und dann kam noch die Rabattaktion bei BC
> Das waren so meine Punkte



War für Dich das Liteville H3 auch eine Option?


----------



## null-2wo (22. Juli 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Fahren denn hier Leute das Alutech und können mal ein wenig berichten?


nebenan bei den freeride hardtails war eben erst eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (22. Juli 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> War für Dich das Liteville H3 auch eine Option?




Ja aber das MK1 war bereits ausverkauft in meiner Größe und die Geometrie des MK2 mag mir nicht gefallen

Bin das MK1 kurz gefahren und hatte Gelegenheit die HR Bremse im Rahmen zu verlegen


----------



## doedsmaskinen (25. Juli 2018)

Kenn jemand einen reifen um die 650b x 2.4, der mehr in Richtung Strassenprofil geht?


----------



## Frostfalke (25. Juli 2018)

Also Maxxis hat schöne Straßenprofile, aber nichts in der Breite.

Schwalbe hätte wenigstens einen 2,25er https://www.schwalbe.com/de/road-reader/schwalbe-g-one-allround.html

Conti in 2,2: https://www.continental-reifen.de/fahrrad/reifen/mountainbike/speed-king-2-2


Ansonsten dürfte 2,4 als Straßenreifen eher mau sein... .


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2018)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Kenn jemand einen reifen um die 650b x 2.4, der mehr in Richtung Strassenprofil geht?


Ja, den Super-Moto X. Der Maxxis Hookworm dürfte real auch eher bei 2,4" liegen. Aber das sind keine Plus-Reifen


----------



## Frostfalke (25. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja, den Super-Moto X. Der Maxxis Hookworm dürfte real auch eher bei 2,4" liegen. Aber das sind keine Plus-Reifen



Der Hookworm ist leider nicht in 27,5 verfügbar... . Nur 26 und 29 (und Kinderreifen drunter). Den Super-Moto X habe ich glatt übersehen. Aber Du hast Recht, den gibts genau in 2,4.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. Juli 2018)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Kenn jemand einen reifen um die 650b x 2.4, der mehr in Richtung Strassenprofil geht?


Den hier gibt's z. B. in 2,8"
https://www.schwalbe.com/de/tour-reader/super-moto-x.html


----------



## doedsmaskinen (25. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> . Aber das sind keine Plus-Reifen


mea culpa. ich dachte plus fängt mit 2.4 an. mich verwirrt alles mittlerweile


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2018)

Bis zu welcher Reifenbreite würdet ihr denn auf einer 30mm (Innenbreite) Felge gehen? Ich habe eine EX511 am HR und einen 2.6er Baron Projekt drauf. In den Rahmen passen bis 3.0 rein.


----------



## nightwolf (26. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Reifenbreite würdet ihr denn auf einer 30mm (Innenbreite) Felge gehen? Ich habe eine EX511 am HR und einen 2.6er Baron Projekt drauf. In den Rahmen passen bis 3.0 rein.


Naja dann kannst Du ja bis 3.0 gehen. Von der Felge her reicht fuer 3" eine mit 23C
https://www.komponentix.de/Reifen-und-Felgengroessen/


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja dann kannst Du ja bis 3.0 gehen. Von der Felge her reicht fuer 3" eine mit 23C
> https://www.komponentix.de/Reifen-und-Felgengroessen/


Ja schon aber die Frage ist eher, ob es sinnvoll ist. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch ein 29'' Laufrad für hinten kaufen und einen 2.6er Reifen montieren. Ich weiß einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (26. Juli 2018)

Nicht so viele Gedanken machen sondern einfach fahren  

Was hast Du auf Lager? Irgendetwas davon drauf und fertig.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Reifenbreite würdet ihr denn auf einer 30mm (Innenbreite) Felge gehen? Ich habe eine EX511 am HR und einen 2.6er Baron Projekt drauf. In den Rahmen passen bis 3.0 rein.



Ich denke, 2,6 ist da ideal und so ziemlich das Maximum. Ich fahre selber 40er und da passen die 2,8er und 3,0er von Maxxis gut drauf und stehen genau richtig. Ich hatte vorher eine 25 C Felge und da war 2,6er schon Ballon und wabbelig in den Kurven.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja schon aber die Frage ist eher, ob es sinnvoll ist. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch ein 29'' Laufrad für hinten kaufen und einen 2.6er Reifen montieren. Ich weiß einfach nicht.


Musst du probieren. Ein windiger Schwalbe 3.0er mit vielleicht ~800g wird sich auf der Felge sicherlich schwammig fahren. Ich zähle mich selber zur "Breite-Felgen-Fraktion", kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass ein Reifen mit steiferer Karkasse auch auf 30mm Felgen Funktioniert. Was für ne Pelle hast du denn im Sinn und was stört dich an den 2,6ern?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Reifenbreite würdet ihr denn auf einer 30mm (Innenbreite) Felge gehen? Ich habe eine EX511 am HR und einen 2.6er Baron Projekt drauf. In den Rahmen passen bis 3.0 rein.



Bis auf den Knard fällt mir jetzt kein 3.0Reifen ein der da nicht passen würde.

G.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Musst du probieren. Ein windiger Schwalbe 3.0er mit vielleicht ~800g wird sich auf der Felge sicherlich schwammig fahren. Ich zähle mich selber zur "Breite-Felgen-Fraktion", kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass ein Reifen mit steiferer Karkasse auch auf 30mm Felgen Funktioniert. Was für ne Pelle hast du denn im Sinn und was stört dich an den 2,6ern?


Ich habe noch keine Pelle im Sinn aber der Conti Baron Projekt 2.6 taugt mir irgendwie nicht. Ich dachte schon, dass ich den 2.6er Magic Marry Addix Soft von vorn nach hinten pack und schau. Dann kam mir aber ein breiterer Reifen in den Sinn um noch etwas mehr an Komfort zu haben. Ist ein Hardtail.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Pelle im Sinn aber der Conti Baron Projekt 2.6 taugt mir irgendwie nicht. Ich dachte schon, dass ich den 2.6er Magic Marry Addix Soft von vorn nach hinten pack und schau. Dann kam mir aber ein breiterer Reifen in den Sinn um noch etwas mehr an Komfort zu haben. Ist ein Hardtail.



Für mehr Komfort am Hardtail nimm nen Maxxis Reifen. Die fahren sich entgegen der Contikarkasse wirklich weich. Pass aber auf, Maxxis 2,8 = Conti 2,6 von der Breite her.
Ich habe zusätzlich noch eine Syntace P6 Sattelstütze verbaut. Die flext mehr als alle zuvor. Seit dem fährt sich das Ding fast so komfortabel wie ein Fully.


----------



## rmaurer (26. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Reifenbreite würdet ihr denn auf einer 30mm (Innenbreite) Felge gehen? Ich habe eine EX511 am HR und einen 2.6er Baron Projekt drauf. In den Rahmen passen bis 3.0 rein.



max 2.6" (= 66mm)
für 2.8" Reifen empfiehlt sich eigentlich schon eine 40mm Felge da die benötigte Felgenbreite bei breiteren Reifen überproportional zur Reifenbreite wächst

Habe am HR einen Nobby Nic 2.6 auf einer EX511, baut 63mm breit. Die Kombination 30mm Felge mit 2.6 Reifen wird derzeit oft verbaut, richtig breit werden die 2.6 Reifen aber erst auf einer 35mm Felge.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Syntace P6 Sattelstütze verbaut. Die flext mehr als alle zuvor. Seit dem fährt sich das Ding fast so komfortabel wie ein Fully.


Geht nicht. Habe eine Bikyoke 185mm am HT Enduro.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Geht nicht. Habe eine Bikyoke 185mm am HT Enduro.



Okay, Schnippistütze ;o). Ja da muss man wissen, was einem lieber ist. Downhillperformance oder Komfort. Wäre aber eigentlich mal was, eine flexende Schnippistütze. Die würde dann sogar ich fahren ;o). Aber mit den Maxxis wirst Du sicher auch schon wesentlich mehr Komfort rausholen. Vom Profil her, dürfte der Highroller II in 2,8 her ganz gut zu Dir passen. Wenn Du magst, ich wechsle ja bei meinem Winterbike für mehr Grip auf den DHR II. Ich könnte Dir 4 Highroller II (2 in 27,5x2,8 und 2 in 27,5x3,0) nächste Woche nach dem Reifenwechsel ins Paket stecken. (1 3er und 1 2,8er sind neu, die anderen beiden sind so bei 4,75 mm Profil (ursprünglich 5). Du übernimmst die Versandkosten und ich bekomme Platz in der Bude ;o). Schreib mich bei Interesse gern per PN an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (26. Juli 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bis auf den Knard fällt mir jetzt kein 3.0Reifen ein der da nicht passen würde.
> 
> G.


mmh ich fahre den knard auf einer xm481 hinten, funktioniert gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mmh ich fahre den knard auf einer xm481 hinten, funktioniert gut.



Bin auch 1,5 Jahre den Knard auf einer 33mm Innenweitenfelge gefahren. War so die Grenze, da der Reifen richtig hoch gebaut hat und oben schon spitz zulief. Hat den Grenzbereich in Schotterkurven immer schön spannend gehalten 
Der Knard war aber auch von der breite allen anderen 3.0ern ein ganzes Stück voraus. 77mm beim 26 Zoll sucht man sonst vergebens 

G.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (28. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Pelle im Sinn aber der Conti Baron Projekt 2.6 taugt mir irgendwie nicht. Ich dachte schon, dass ich den 2.6er Magic Marry Addix Soft von vorn nach hinten pack und schau. Dann kam mir aber ein breiterer Reifen in den Sinn um noch etwas mehr an Komfort zu haben. Ist ein Hardtail.


Ich fahre auf meiner Felge mit 29 mm Maxxis Reifen in 2.8 (DHR und Rekon+) - klappt super!


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Juli 2018)

gilt 2,6 mittlerweile tatsächlich auch schon als plus? keksreifenbreite ...


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Juli 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> gilt 2,6 mittlerweile tatsächlich auch schon als plus? keksreifenbreite ...



Der 2,6er Conti ist genauso breit wie der 2,8er Maxxis ;o).


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Juli 2018)

mmh, 2,8 habe ich mittlerweile als plus akzeptiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (31. Juli 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> mmh, 2,8 habe ich mittlerweile als plus akzeptiert...


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2018)

Dass ein 2,6 Conti genauso breit ist wie ein 2.8er Maxxis, spricht eher gegen den Maxxis, als für den Conti.


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dass ein 2,6 Conti genauso breit ist wie ein 2.8er Maxxis, spricht eher gegen den Maxxis, als für den Conti.



Grins, ja so kann man es auch sehen


----------



## nightwolf (31. Juli 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> gilt 2,6 mittlerweile tatsächlich auch schon als plus? keksreifenbreite ...


Naja, ist halt Ansichtssache, fuer mich gilt das als Plus, was in ein klassisches MTB im Stil der 1990er nicht mehr reinpasst.
Also jenseits von 2.5", wobei das ja schon nicht mehr durch alle Rahmen geht. 

Sheldon Brown koennen wir ja nicht mehr fragen


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Juli 2018)

genau, für mich gilt als plus die reifenbreite, die mit dem ersten plus bike - dem surly krampus aufgetaucht ist... und das war 3.0... 1990 warst du mit 2,1" schon prächtig bedient... zu der zeit war eher 1,9" oder 2" gängig... ich erinnere mich da gerne an meine tiogas... oder später dann an die panaracer (smoke und dart)... lange zeit bin ich dann den zmax gefahren... gabs aber lange zeit auch nur in 2,1"...

man, bin ich alt ....


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (1. August 2018)

Hello - ich suche für die Umrüstung meines Fatties einen Sommerlaufradsatz für Semi-Fat - Zielreifen soll 3.0 werden. Benötigt wird 150×15 und 190×12. Hat jemand so was zufällig rumfliegen oder hat einen Tipp für neu kaufen zu einem guten Kurs⁉️ Ich finde einfach nichts passendes Danke


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. August 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> oder später dann an die panaracer (smoke und dart)... lange zeit bin ich dann den zmax gefahren... gabs aber lange zeit auch nur in 2,1"...


da ich die auch alle kenne, bin ich wohl auch schon alt....


----------



## Fatster (1. August 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da ich die auch alle kenne, bin ich wohl auch schon alt....



Ich bin viel älter! 
ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass Super mal 69 Pfennig gekostet hat


----------



## tiss79 (1. August 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich bin viel älter!
> ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass Super mal 69 Pfennig gekostet hat



Das lag doch nur am Bleianteil.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich bin viel älter!
> ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass Super mal 69 Pfennig gekostet hat



Super 69 Pfenning ist echt alt...was fährst du für einen Rollator 

Abgesehen davon hab ich vor über 30 Jahren schon 2.125 gefahren...die waren viel breiter wie die 2.1er.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (1. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Super 69 Pfenning ist echt alt...was fährst du für einen Rollator
> 
> Abgesehen davon hab ich vor über 30 Jahren schon 2.125 gefahren...die waren viel breiter wie die 2.1er.
> 
> G.



lass mich raten... du hattest ein longus


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> lass mich raten... du hattest ein longus



Tsss....ne, 1986 ein K...... und 89 dann ein Scott Superlite. Das aus dem ersten Bikevideo, mit Gaststar Walter Röhrl 

G.


----------



## Frostfalke (2. August 2018)

Testbericht Rocket Ron 2,8 Addix Speedgrip

Nun habe ich mich aus Neugier doch einmal durchgerungen und den Rocket Ron Addix Speedgrip Snackskin in 2,8 getestet. Der Grund war, dass mit der neue Conti Mountainking auf Dauer zu hart in der Karkasse war. So gut der MK von Grip und Rollwiederstand war, er fuhr sich doch ziemlich unkomfortabel wenn man mehr als 3h unterwegs war… .

Man hört ja (außer in Zeitungstests) nicht viel Gutes über den neuen Ron. Rollt schlechter als die alte Mischung usw. Aber der Reifen ist (zumindest teilweise) besser als sein Ruf. Im Einzelnen:

Beim Auspacken war ich überrascht, der Ron kommt mit der gleichen Mittelstollenhöhe wie der Conti MK nämlich 4 mm. Ist auf jeden Fall mehr als die Konkurrenz von Maxxis und Co und schon eher Allmountain als XC. Gewicht war schwalbetypisch wieder völlig daneben. Das die Jungs immer lügen müssen. 45g und 69g drüber sind eine Schweinerei. Ich weiß, es gibt angeblich nach oben und unten Produktionsschwankungen. Ich habe nur eben über Jahre Pech und 40 Reifen erwischt, die alle schwerer waren… . Wer ist wohl der Glückliche, der die Leichten immer kauft? ;o).

Draufziehen: Hier wurde ganz schnell klar, warum ich Schwalbe immer vermeide. Die Reifen waren derart locker, dass sie kaum draufzubekommen waren. Mit einer 40 mm DT-Swiss habe ich sicher auch eine Allerweltsfelge, sodass ich mal die Schuld des Laufrads aufschließe. Mit der Pumpe draufziehen geht gar nicht. Auch der Booster hat nichts gebracht. Selbst beim Kompressor hat sich nichts getan. Da hat sich nicht einmal der Reifen gebläht, ist alles einfach durch den Spalt raus... 3h habe ich gefummelt… . Sackgang. Als der Reifen dann endlich drauf war, ist mir zuerst der nicht vorhandene Rundlauf aufgefallen. Der Reifen eiert seitlich um 5mm (Ist auch nach dem Fahren nicht besser geworden). Dafür war er mit 71 mm schön breit. Das wenigstens passte also.

Ohne große Erwartungen bin ich dann auf den Trail. Hier wurde ich angenehm überrascht. Die 67 TPI-Karkasse fährt sich extrem komfortabel. Kein Unterschied zu den 120 TPI von Maxxis. Das hat mir schon einmal gut gefallen. Vom Rollverhalten vergleiche ich ihn mal mit dem Maxxis Ikon. Nicht besser und auch nicht schlechter. Was mich aber noch mehr als die Dämpfung überrascht hat, war der Grip. Der Reifen ist ein echter Allrounder. Waldboden, trockenes Lauf, Gras alles kein Problem. Selbst dort, wo der Ikon (und auch der Rekon) schon aufgeben, nämlich bei losem Kies und Sand, war er gleichgut zum Conti MK III. Kein Rutschen, kein durchdrehen, immer ein sicheres Gefühl.

Fazit: Wenn er einmal drauf ist und man das Gewicht und den Rundlauf verschmerzen kann, bekommt man einen sehr guten Reifen, der einem wirklich weit bringt. Fährt sich in meinen Augen wie ein leichter Allmountain.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> .Ich habe nur eben über Jahre Pech und 40 Reifen erwischt, die alle schwerer waren… . Wer ist wohl der Glückliche, der die Leichten immer kauft? ;o)...


Tatsächlich gibt es Leute, die im Laden zig Reifen wiegen und sich die leichtesten rauspicken.


----------



## mikeonbike (3. August 2018)

surly knard 3" auf 50 mm felge... 

vs, 2.25"


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. August 2018)

@Frostfalke
Die Addix haben alle durch die Bank weg nen Problem mit dem rundlauf. 
Den meiner Frau hab ich zweimal tauschen lassen beim Händler. Da es so krass war dass man das beim Fahren merkte. 

Anders als bei dir saßen die Reifen aber so streng auf der Felge dass ich eher Angst habe die wieder runter zu tun  

Aber warum 67TPI? Die RoRo haben doch normal 120.

Aber sonst hast du recht, sehr guter Allrounder bei sehr gutem Rollwiederstand. Der 2.8er hat im Vergleich zum 3.0er und 2.6er sogar etwas mehr Profilhöhe.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (3. August 2018)

@Frostfalke Danke für den Bericht, eigentlich hatte ich Schwalbe geistig schon ganz für mich ausgeschlossen...Kurze Bitte: lade doch mal ein Foto von deinem Reifenlager hoch, das muss sich hinter dem ein oder anderen Radladen wahrscheinlich nicht verstecken


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. August 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @Frostfalke
> Die Addix haben alle durch die Bank weg nen Problem mit dem rundlauf.


Ich hatte bisher noch nie einen Reifen, der Probleme mit dem Rundlauf hatte und da waren alle großen Hersteller dabei. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr bei der ersten Montage die Wulst mit ordentlich Spüliwasser benetzt?


----------



## Frostfalke (3. August 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @Frostfalke
> Die Addix haben alle durch die Bank weg nen Problem mit dem rundlauf.
> Den meiner Frau hab ich zweimal tauschen lassen beim Händler. Da es so krass war dass man das beim Fahren merkte.
> 
> ...



Ja der Lightskin hat tatsächlich 120. Beim Snackskin ist es laut Seite nur 67... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (3. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher noch nie einen Reifen, der Probleme mit dem Rundlauf hatte und da waren alle großen Hersteller dabei. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr bei der ersten Montage die Wulst mit ordentlich Spüliwasser benetzt?



Sogar mit Montagefluid ;o)


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Sogar mit Montagefluid ;o)


Gut. Dann hatte ich bisher Glück. Wie schaut das denn aus? Der Streifen an der Reifenflanke ist überall im gleichen Abstand zur Felge und trotzdem eiert der Reifen?


----------



## Frostfalke (3. August 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @Frostfalke Danke für den Bericht, eigentlich hatte ich Schwalbe geistig schon ganz für mich ausgeschlossen...Kurze Bitte: lade doch mal ein Foto von deinem Reifenlager hoch, das muss sich hinter dem ein oder anderen Radladen wahrscheinlich nicht verstecken



Hehe, tatsächlich lohnt das gerade gar nicht, es ist mal ausnahmsweise ganz leer ;o). Was ich nicht bei uns an den Kanzleifahrrädern verbaue, verschenke ich hier oft im Forum oder an Jugendliche aus der Region. So tue ich noch etwas Gutes und andere freuen sich. z. B. hat Niconi hier erst vor ein paar Tagen 4 Stück abgestaubt ;o).


----------



## Frostfalke (3. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gut. Dann hatte ich bisher Glück. Wie schaut das denn aus? Der Streifen an der Reifenflanke ist überall im gleichen Abstand zur Felge und trotzdem eiert der Reifen?



Genau. Wie Du hier siehst, montiere ich ja auch alle Nase lang Reifen, insofern schließe ich mal einen Montagefehler aus ;o). Aber die Fertigungstolleranzen sind bei Schwalbe relativ normal. Das geht schon immer so bei denen. Von der Montagefreundlichkeit geht eh nichts über Maxxis. Die gehen immer mit der Pumpe drauf. Conti braucht ab und an mal nen Schubs mit dem Booster, aber geht auch. Nur Schwalbe ist immer ein Glücksspiel. Ich hatte neulich ungelogen 6! Schwalbe One 25mm RR-Reifen von denen NICHT EINER auf eine Mavic Felge ging. Nicht das er nicht draufsprang, ich habe ihn überhaupt nicht über das Felgenhorn ins Bett bekommen. Wir haben zu Zweit mit den Reifenhebern gehebelt, keine Chance. Verwundert also nicht... .


----------



## ONE78 (3. August 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> surly knard 3" auf 50 mm felge...
> 
> vs, 2.25"


in welches rad kommt der?


----------



## mikeonbike (3. August 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> in welches rad kommt der?













aktuell sind aber wtb's drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (3. August 2018)

Ich bin mal auf den Vergleich zur dually gespannt. Ich überlege ja auch auf was breiteres zu wechseln.

Warum wechselst du zum knard, der Ranger ist doch ganz ok?


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hehe, tatsächlich lohnt das gerade gar nicht, es ist mal ausnahmsweise ganz leer ;o). Was ich nicht bei uns an den Kanzleifahrrädern verbaue, verschenke ich hier oft im Forum oder an Jugendliche aus der Region. So tue ich noch etwas Gutes und andere freuen sich. z. B. hat Niconi hier erst vor ein paar Tagen 4 Stück abgestaubt ;o).


Jo, danke!. Ich brauch nur noch die passende Felge dazu.


----------



## dukestah (21. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Nicht das er nicht draufsprang, ich habe ihn überhaupt nicht über das Felgenhorn ins Bett bekommen.


Kann ich bestätigen, musste letztens einen noppenlos nick 3" wechseln, da bricht man sich fast das Handgelenk beim Runterziehen und drauf ging er auch nur mit etwas Spülmittel, eine absolute Katastrophe wenn das irgendwo im Nirgendwo passiert, dafür sind sie aber schlauchlos meistens gut dicht und dann spart man sich auch das Schlauchwechseln im Notfall, jetzt müssten die halt nur etwas länger halten


----------



## DocB (21. August 2018)

runter geht mit "Treten": Felge auflegen (ich nehme da ein Kantholz), mit dem Fuß den Mantel von der Felge drücken. Das dann rundum. Wenn die Wulst in der Vertiefung der Felge sitzt, geht es. Aber blöd ists schon.


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2018)

Liebes Genesis, alles muss mal ein Ende haben


----------



## Rommos (31. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 767725
> 
> Liebes Genesis, alles muss mal ein Ende haben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 767724




Und was passiert mit dem "altgedienten" Genesis? Sieht immer noch  aus

....ich hoffe, die Verpackung des Marino hat ausreichend geschützt, oder ist da schon das geschlachtete Genesis drin?


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Und was passiert mit dem "altgedienten" Genesis? Sieht immer noch  aus
> 
> ....ich hoffe, die Verpackung des Marino hat ausreichend geschützt, oder ist da schon das geschlachtete Genesis drin?



Ich frag da mal direkter:
Was kommt denn anstelle des (edit: wunderschönen!) Genesis?


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Und was passiert mit dem "altgedienten" Genesis? Sieht immer noch  aus


Du kannst dir sicher denken, dass das auf meiner Prioritätenliste momentan nicht so weit oben steht. Aber natürlich verscherbel ich den Rahmen beizeiten an den nächstbesten Interessenten 


Rommos schrieb:


> ....ich hoffe, die Verpackung des Marino hat ausreichend geschützt, oder ist da schon das geschlachtete Genesis drin?


Um den Karton war nochmal ne Folie, die die Dame vom Zoll freundlicherweise entsorgt hat. Der Rahmen selbst ist nochmal dick in Luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt und so habe ich ihn auch gelassen, damit ich den Arbeitstag zumindest halbwegs produktiv überstehe. Also das Foto ist wirklich heute früh entstanden. Der Rahmen liegt im Auto, ich hock im Büro und bisher habe ich nur den schemenhaften Umriss des Sitzrohrs gesehen.


Fatster schrieb:


> Ich frag da mal direkter:
> Was kommt denn anstelle des (edit: wunderschönen!) Genesis?


Zunächst mal danke fürs Kompliment. Dem Konzept, also Rohloff-Stahl-Plus-Hartdtail, bleibe ich treu, allerdings hat die lange Wartezeit den ursprünglich angedachten Teil-Umzug der Komponenten etwas torpediert. Den Bling-Faktor werde ich runterfahren, dafür wird das ganze wesentlich handfester. 

Bilder schiebe ich selbstverständlich nach, wenn ich selbst mehr weiß.


----------



## Frostfalke (31. August 2018)

Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Pi Rope sammeln können? https://r2-bike.com/PI-ROPE-Laufradsatz-275-650B-RaceLine-One-A30-Aluminium Bzw. was haltet Ihr von dem System für Semifat?


----------



## Fabeymer (31. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Pi Rope sammeln können? https://r2-bike.com/PI-ROPE-Laufradsatz-275-650B-RaceLine-One-A30-Aluminium Bzw. was haltet Ihr von dem System für Semifat?



30 mm ist für mich schon nicht mehr semi-fat. Für echte 3.0 Reifen liegt die untere sinnvolle Grenze aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen bei 35 mm Maulweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2018)

steht auch so in der beschreibung zur a30... bis 2.8...


----------



## Frostfalke (31. August 2018)

Ja, nun diskutieren wir wieder, was Semifat ist ;o(. Meine 2,8er Maxxis DHR II sind nur 2,6er auf der 40ger Felge von den Maßen her... .


----------



## Fatster (31. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja, nun diskutieren wir wieder, was Semifat ist ;o(. Meine 2,8er Maxxis DHR II sind nur 2,6er auf der 40ger Felge von den Maßen her... .



Ich kenne nicht wenige, die hier im "Fat Tire Bikes" Bereich dazu "Dackelschneider" sagen


----------



## Frostfalke (31. August 2018)

Naja, jeder hat so seine Meinung ;o). Du betrachtest meine Bikes ja auch als Unfälle ;o). Aber zurück zum Thema: Gibts Erfahrungen mit den Laufrädern, bzw. was meint Ihr dazu? Spinnerei (also das sowiso^^) aber ich meine gute Sache oder eher lassen wir die Finger von?

Ps. Wobei Du sicherlich inzwischen schon Deine Meinung teilweise überdenken musst, weil ich mich vom Rudel zu 90mm Vorbau und 8 Grad Winkel im Lenker mit 35 mm Rise habe überreden lassen. Ich weiß, für Euch immernoch zu lang aber für mich quasi schon eine Revolution ;o)


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2018)

Die pi-rope ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich Plus-spezifisch. Im News-Artikel wurde das Für und Wider (auch Alternativen) schon lang und breit diskutiert.

Kurz noch was zum Marino:


 



Immerhin noch unter 3kg. Später evtl. mehr.


----------



## Frostfalke (31. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die pi-rope ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich Plus-spezifisch. Im News-Artikel wurde das Für und Wider (auch Alternativen) schon lang und breit diskutiert.



Na also der Pi rope - Thread gibt ja nun zu meiner Frage gar nichts her ;o).


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Na also der Pi rope - Thread gibt ja nun zu meiner Frage gar nichts her ;o).


Was hat denn die Reifenbreite jetzt mit den Speichen zu tun? Du kämst ja auch nicht auf die Idee, explizit nach Messerspeichen für den Plusser zu fragen.
Da das Zeug erst im Juli auf der Eurobike (mal wieder) vorgestellt wurde, dürften die Erfahrungswerte gerade hier im Nieschenforum überschaubar sein.


----------



## Frostfalke (31. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Reifenbreite jetzt mit den Speichen zu tun? Du kämst ja auch nicht auf die Idee, explizit nach Messerspeichen für den Plusser zu fragen.
> Da das Zeug erst im Juli auf der Eurobike (mal wieder) vorgestellt wurde, dürften die Erfahrungswerte gerade hier im Nieschenforum überschaubar sein.



Um die Reifenbreite gings, mehr oben, ob 2,6er und 2,8er auf 30 mm gehen. Das war gar nicht Ziel der Frage. Mir gings eher drum, ob sie schon jemand gefahren hat, da die Reifen ja nun seit einiger Zeit bei R2 bestellbar sind. Jut, man hätte auch im Laufradforum fragen können, da hast Du schon recht. War wohl Reflex hier reinzuposten ;o).


----------



## DerHackbart (31. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die pi-rope ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich Plus-spezifisch. Im News-Artikel wurde das Für und Wider (auch Alternativen) schon lang und breit diskutiert.
> 
> Kurz noch was zum Marino:
> Anhang anzeigen 767862 Anhang anzeigen 767863
> ...


Gern auch Bilder vom kompletten Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (31. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die pi-rope ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich Plus-spezifisch. Im News-Artikel wurde das Für und Wider (auch Alternativen) schon lang und breit diskutiert.
> 
> Kurz noch was zum Marino:
> Anhang anzeigen 767862 Anhang anzeigen 767863
> ...


...was heißt hier "evtl. mehr"?????

Ganz sicher wollen wir da was sehen, wenn nicht gleich am Besten einen Aufbau-thread


----------



## -zor- (31. August 2018)

jippp weniger schmale Reifen, dafür mehr vom Rahmen


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2018)

Ja, ich musste halt noch schnell zum Friseur  Ich hätte auch lieber geschraubt.

Irgendwo hab ich auch schon mal ein Bild gepostet, als der Rahmen noch in Peru war. Jetzt ist das Licht leider schon zu schlecht für Fotos


----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2018)

So, ich hatte euch ja Bilder versprochen. Leider hab ich mit meiner letzten Bestellung was verkackt, wodurch wichtige Teile noch bis Anfang der kommenden Woche fehlen.



 

 

 

 



Zwischen den Kettenstreben sind ca. 90mm Platz (bis 3,25" hatte ich gefordert). Mit den Slidern ganz vorne ist beim 3.0er Ranger rundum gut Platz. Die Kettenstreben sind dann 420mm lang.


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So, ich hatte euch ja Bilder versprochen. Leider hab ich mit meiner letzten Bestellung was verkackt, wodurch wichtige Teile noch bis Anfang der kommenden Woche fehlen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 768493 Anhang anzeigen 768489 Anhang anzeigen 768490 Anhang anzeigen 768491 Anhang anzeigen 768492
> 
> Zwischen den Kettenstreben sind ca. 90mm Platz (bis 3,25" hatte ich gefordert). Mit den Slidern ganz vorne ist beim 3.0er Ranger rundum gut Platz. Die Kettenstreben sind dann 420mm lang.


sattelklemme integriert finde ich etwas rustkal. paintjob mit den fades ganz ansprechend.


----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sattelklemme integriert finde ich etwas rustkal. paintjob mit den fades ganz ansprechend.


Findest du die Ausführung oder die Answesenheit der integrierten Sattelklemme rustikal? Am Genesis hab ich ne Liplock und selbst die wirkt wie ein Klumpen. Auf die Suche nach einer 33mm Klemme hatte ich keine Lust, darum hab ich mal was ausprobiert.
Der Lack ist leider nicht so prall geworden. Am Sitzrohr ist er recht uneben und die Übergänge sind auch nicht so schön. Aber der Lasurlack ist eh vergänglich, also hänge ich mich nicht dran auf. Komplett grün wäre es wohl besser geworden, aber das war mir zu last fastforward


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2018)

die ausführung, aber weniger dick als eine normale klemme ist es schon.


----------



## Rommos (2. September 2018)

An sich hat so eine integrierte Klemme schon was. Grad wenn das Sattelrohr schräg endet und der Schlitz vorne ist....schöner und zierlicher als eine extra Klemme....


----------



## Frostfalke (2. September 2018)

Ich mag die auch. Sieht schick und elegant aus.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (6. September 2018)

Ausfallenden finde ich sehr geil.schick wirds


----------



## Martina H. (6. September 2018)




----------



## Rommos (6. September 2018)

Die Teravail Reifen sind genial 

bearclaw beowulf


----------



## Adieu (6. September 2018)

.


----------



## Rommos (6. September 2018)

Alpinum schrieb:


> @Rommos
> Genial
> 
> Wo hast Du die Teravails her?




ich hab keine, hab sie nur entdeckt durch ein Instagramm - Bild von Monk cycle


----------



## Adieu (6. September 2018)

.


----------



## Rommos (6. September 2018)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Danke für die Info und... schade. Wüsste gern wo die hierzulande erhältlich sind


frag mal bei Monk, vielleicht hat er ja den Vertrieb  bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. Hab nur gesehen in USA liegen die so bei 75$


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (6. September 2018)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Wüsste gern wo die hierzulande erhältlich sind


Mit MyUS.com sind die aber auch günstig über den Teich zu holen...


----------



## Adieu (7. September 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Mit MyUS.com sind die aber auch günstig über den Teich zu holen...


Solange ich hier eine Auswahl vergleichbarer Reifen habe, lasse ich mir nicht extra was von USA schicken. Ich fluche schliesslich auch ab den Touristen, die sich Kaviar in die Alpendörfer einfliegen lassen 
Bleibt also vorerst bei den üblicheren Verdächtigen bis ein Freund die USA besucht


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2018)

Ist ja auch gar nicht gesagt, dass die Reifen viel mehr können, als gut aussehen 

Wobei die Tan-Wall und der Preis ja dafür sprechen, dass die Pellen in Japan hergestellt werden


----------



## null-2wo (7. September 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


>


 Die Felgen!  Gibts sowas in Europa zu kaufen?


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Die Felgen!  Gibts sowas in Europa zu kaufen?


Könnte eine Dually sein. Die dürfte kaum noch zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Rommos (7. September 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Könnte eine Dually sein. Die dürfte kaum noch zu bekommen sein.


Ja, denke auch, glaub @Burba hatte da mal ein Set verbaut....aber ist echt die Suche der Nadel im Heuhaufen...


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ja, denke auch, glaub @Burba hatte da mal ein Set verbaut....aber ist echt die Suche der Nadel im Heuhaufen...


wenn jemand polierte felgen in dieser Art weiss, möge er/sie sich bitte äussern. danke.


----------



## Tony- (7. September 2018)




----------



## schaeufele (7. September 2018)

Sind die spank oozy trail 395+ in silber wieder lieferbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (7. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn jemand polierte felgen in dieser Art weiss, möge er/sie sich bitte äussern. danke.



Und wie wäre das:
Ne Hugo kaufen und entlacken (denke da an den RAW-Forumsmeister @KHUJAND ) oder eben polieren.


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Und wie wäre das:
> Ne Hugo kaufen und entlacken (denke da an den RAW-Forumsmeister @KHUJAND ) oder eben polieren.


Lieber keine Hugo, die hält nix aus. Ne schnöde pog vom Christoph Nies reicht völlig


----------



## Rommos (7. September 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Lieber keine Hugo, die hält nix aus. Ne schnöde pog vom Christoph Nies reicht völlig


Das hätte ich auch gesagt, mit so einer Felge kann man nix falsch machen eigentlich...

Würde mich wahrscheinlich "backflashen" in die Zeit, als ich die Aluschwinge meiner KTM LC4 von Hand auf Hochglanz poliert habe


----------



## Rommos (7. September 2018)

Wegen der Teravail Reifen







sigma7 schrieb:


> Mit MyUS.com sind die aber auch günstig über den Teich zu holen...





Alpinum schrieb:


> Solange ich hier eine Auswahl vergleichbarer Reifen habe, lasse ich mir nicht extra was von USA schicken. Ich fluche schliesslich auch ab den Touristen, die sich Kaviar in die Alpendörfer einfliegen lassen
> Bleibt also vorerst bei den üblicheren Verdächtigen bis ein Freund die USA besucht




Also hab die Info von Michael Monk, dass man sie bei ihm bekommen kann.
Sobald ich genaueres hab, geb ich gern Bescheid. Oder selber bei MonkBicycles nachfragen.

LG
Roman


----------



## Burba (9. September 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ja, denke auch, glaub @Burba hatte da mal ein Set verbaut....aber ist echt die Suche der Nadel im Heuhaufen...


Ja in 27,5 hatt ich die  aus Holland, die Seite gibt es leider nicht mehr...
BLB hat die zur Zeit in 26 und 29 im Portfolio


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2018)

SingleBe the 29r plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (24. September 2018)

SingleBe the plus 29+


----------



## -zor- (24. September 2018)

richtig legger die letzten beiden


----------



## Burba (24. September 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> SingleBe the plus 29+


Wär mir zu groß, ich brauch zwei Nummern kleiner...
Hab mir noch ein Unit gegönnt und es auf 26+ gestellt....







@Rommos  ist schuld 
(https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-26-allround-gravel-travel-trekking.824703/)


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> Wär mir zu groß, ich brauch zwei Nummern kleiner...
> Hab mir noch ein Unit gegönnt und es auf 26+ gestellt....
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich gerne schuld  (hab letzte Woche auch wieder umgerüstet auf 26+ )


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2018)

Velo Orange Piolet


----------



## -zor- (24. September 2018)

die Teravail hät ich auch gerne


----------



## Burba (24. September 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Velo Orange Piolet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 776516


 Oh jaaa...das hatt ich auch im Auge, hat ne tolle Farbe


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2018)

Ich war noch ein Bild mit den lila Griffen schuldig...


----------



## gnss (25. September 2018)

Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2018)

Ein Razorbar von Oddity Cycles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. September 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich war noch ein Bild mit den lila Griffen schuldig...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 776895


Für die Farbenpracht muß man sein!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. September 2018)

irgendwo haben Kinder jetzt keine Farben mehr im Malkasten


----------



## Rommos (26. September 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich war noch ein Bild mit den lila Griffen schuldig...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 776895


Ist mir untenrum eindeutig zu eintönig, alles rot, geht gar nicht . Also wenigstens eine orange Kurbel....


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Für die Farbenpracht muß man sein!



Wer kann, der kann!


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist mir untenrum eindeutig zu eintönig, alles rot, geht gar nicht . Also wenigstens eine orange Kurbel....



Na, die bleibt. Eine rote Linie hat noch nie geschadet und die Schnellspanner sind nicht komplett rot, sondern die Rasta-Version.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. September 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich war noch ein Bild mit den lila Griffen schuldig...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 776895



Schöne bunte Akzente , nur den Seitenständer finde ich etwas Klobig


----------



## exto (28. September 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich war noch ein Bild mit den lila Griffen schuldig...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 776895



Was Spaß macht, darf auch ruhig ein bisschen weh tun


----------



## Fabeymer (28. September 2018)

exto schrieb:


> Was Spaß macht, darf auch ruhig ein bisschen weh tun



Damit Mensch und Maschine dabei aber nichts passiert:

http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlbike-zubehor/lecker-und-sicher-safety-pizza


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (2. Oktober 2018)

http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/wp-content/uploads/P9250355.jpg

Was'n das für ein Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (2. Oktober 2018)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/wp-content/uploads/P9250355.jpg
> 
> Was'n das für ein Lenker?





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ein Razorbar von Oddity Cycles.





Eckdaten: 30° Backsweep, 45 mm Rise, 840 mm breit. Rockt!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Oktober 2018)

Heute schon an morgen... Ähhh .. Nächsten Sommer denken. Für 15€ das Stück musste ich zuschlagen. 

*2.8er Chupacabras für das 27,5 Plusser



 *


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2018)

Heute kehrte meine No.4 zu mir zurück. 
Ein zufälliger Blick in den Bereich hinter dem Tretlager....mhm, da könnte doch...also Räder raus, am am anderen Bike Räder raus, Reifentausch...
und siehe da, noch ein Plus-Bike



 

jetzt noch umgestalten und ordentliche Laufräder bauen lassen.


----------



## DocB (8. Oktober 2018)

Aber üppig ists nicht, oder...


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Aber üppig ists nicht, oder...


Nö, aber ausreichend, auf beiden Seiten je ein cm.


----------



## DocB (9. Oktober 2018)

Ah ja, 1cm ist doch gar nicht so wenig.. @Alle: habt ihr Erfahrung, wie weit man runter gehen kann mit dem Freiraum Reifen-Kettenstrebe? Für trockene oder Schlammige Bedingungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (9. Oktober 2018)

Also 2-3mm ist machbar aber das bewegt sich ein laufrad locker


----------



## DocB (9. Oktober 2018)

Warum ich frage: ich habe ca. 7 mm Freigang zu den Kettenstreben, und sehe nach dem sehr trockenen Sommer keine Kratzspuren am Rahmen. Aber der Herbst/Winter kommt, irgendwann wird es (hoffentlich) auch noch mal regnen...


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Warum ich frage: ich habe ca. 7 mm Freigang zu den Kettenstreben, und sehe nach dem sehr trockenen Sommer keine Kratzspuren am Rahmen. Aber der Herbst/Winter kommt, irgendwann wird es (hoffentlich) auch noch mal regnen...


Klar, im Trockenen kein Problem, da bin ich auch schon mit 1-2 mm hingekommen. Bei Nässe ist die Schlammkonsistenz entscheidend...im schlimmsten Fall ist die Reifenfreiheit völlig egal...


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2018)

Hab mein neues Plus-Bike mit anderem Lenker , anderer Kurbel und der herumliegenden Gabel aus meinem Unit Nr.4 ausgestattet....


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2018)

hier hätte die titangabel doch gut gepasst, oder ist sie Dir zu hoch?

immer noch halbfett unterwegs.


----------



## nightwolf (10. Oktober 2018)

Super Fotos und auch das Thema 'warum ich keine Felgenbremsen mehr fahre' wurde bildlich wunderbar umgesetzt


----------



## Burba (10. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hier hätte die titangabel doch gut gepasst, oder ist sie Dir zu hoch?
> 
> immer noch halbfett unterwegs.
> Anhang anzeigen 781947


Die Unit-Gabel ist schon wieder raus, jetzt ist die Cruiser-Gabel drin...
Baut sogar niedriger, ist dezenter und flext besser. Muss nächste Tage mal Foto machen.


----------



## 601 (14. Oktober 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Eckdaten: 30° Backsweep, 45 mm Rise, 840 mm breit. Rockt!



Hallo, hattest Du den Lenker zufälligerweise mal auf einer Waage liegen? Auf der Herstellerseite hatte sich das so gelesen, als wäre 800mm Breite das Maximum. Aber wie Du schreibst, scheinen ein paar Zentimeter mehr auch kein Problem zu sein. Kommt dann noch ein "Überbreitenzuschlag" dazu?


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Oktober 2018)

601 schrieb:


> Hallo, hattest Du den Lenker zufälligerweise mal auf einer Waage liegen? Auf der Herstellerseite hatte sich das so gelesen, als wäre 800mm Breite das Maximum. Aber wie Du schreibst, scheinen ein paar Zentimeter mehr auch kein Problem zu sein. Kommt dann noch ein "Überbreitenzuschlag" dazu?



Nein, gewogen hatte ich ihn nie.
Die Frage nach dem Überbreitenzuschlag kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten, ich hab den Lenker ja sehr spontan gekauft, als er bereits produziert war, bin aber schon länger drumrum geschlichen. Ich vermute, dass er für ein Showbike gedacht war und dann nicht mehr gebraucht wurde. 

Werde mir demnächst wohl aber nochmal etwas bauen lassen. Zu Oddity hab ich mittlerweile durch eine Hand voll gemeinsame Bekannte einen ganz guten Draht, mal sehen... Gerade genießt ein anderes Rad, bei dem der Lenker in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zeigt, Aufbaupriorität. 


-------------------------------------

Kurz noch zu neuen Reifen: Den WTB Vigilante gibt's nun auch in 27.5*2.8 und ab ca. Februar 2019 mit der gleichen Breite auch in 29".


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Oktober 2018)

Darf ich hier auch was im 2.6er Dackelschneider Format  vorstellen oder werd ich dann gesteinigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (20. Oktober 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Darf ich hier auch was im 2.6er Dackelschneider Format  vorstellen oder werd ich dann gesteinigt?


Nur wenns gut ist


----------



## the donkey (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich find mein's gut


----------



## DerHackbart (20. Oktober 2018)

the donkey schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 786347
> Ich find mein's gut


Ich auch!


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Oktober 2018)

Gut wirds denk ich schon, hoffe nur es hält den Einsatzzweck als Ersatz für meine Fanes aus









Ist noch im Aufbau, aber paar Daten kann ich trotzdem schon mal nennen.

Rahmen : ICB 2.0
Dämpfer RS Monarch plus rt3
Gabel: RS Pike RCT3 150mm 29er 15x100
LRS: Syntace w35 MX 27.5"
Reifen: Mary 2.6 Soft vorn und Speedgrip hinten, vorne Tubeless normal und hinten mit Procore.
Kurbel: XTR 970 mit 30er Absolut Black ovalblatt
Schaltung: GX Eagle
Bremsen: Zee, evtl. aber auch MT5 oder MT7 Scheiben V+H 200mm
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Lite 740mm evtl. kommt noch was breiteres.
Sattelstütze: Vecnum Movelock 200mm

Zielgewicht wird so knapp unter 14kg liegen

Wird übrigens zum Großteil aus der Restekiste aufgebaut


----------



## Tony- (21. Oktober 2018)

Schwalbe Reifen werden nach ein Paar Ausfahrten 2-4 mm dicker je nach Breite..


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Schwalbe Reifen werden nach ein Paar Ausfahrten 2-4 mm dicker je nach Breite..



Ist noch genug Platz dafür vorhanden...
Auf dem Bild sind auch noch 2,5 Bar zum setzen drin.

Bei meinem 2SoulsCycles Quarterhorse waren auch nie mehr wie 4 oder 5mm beidseitig Platz.

Wenn mal schleift, solls halt mal schleifen


----------



## Frostfalke (21. Oktober 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ist noch genug Platz dafür vorhanden...
> Auf dem Bild sind auch noch 2,5 Bar zum setzen drin.
> 
> Bei meinem 2SoulsCycles Quarterhorse waren auch nie mehr wie 4 oder 5mm beidseitig Platz.
> ...



Ohne Carbon halte ich das auch für unkritisch. Mehr als ein Lackschaden kommt da nicht... .


----------



## DocB (21. Oktober 2018)

XTR970er Kurbeln sind immer noch die Schönsten imho


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ohne Carbon halte ich das auch für unkritisch. Mehr als ein Lackschaden kommt da nicht... .



Wo kein Lack drauf is, kann kein Lackschaden entstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Oktober 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Darf ich hier auch was im 2.6er Dackelschneider Format  vorstellen oder werd ich dann gesteinigt?



Ergänzung zum Dude oder Ersatz? 
Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Ergänzung zum Dude oder Ersatz?
> Auf jeden Fall



Ergänzung zum Dude, soll eigentlich die Fanes ersetzen. 
Das Dude kann ich net hergeben, ist eigentlich mein Lieblingsrad

Aber für die heftigen Missionen ala Bikebergsteigen und Bikebouldern ist der Dackelschneider dann doch besser geeignet.

Die Fanes ist auch ne geile Kiste, aber mit 16,5 Kilo in rundum sorglos Ausstattung dann doch bisschen schwer mittlerweile.
Und zu plüschig ist se mir an der Hinterhand


----------



## Burba (21. Oktober 2018)

Hab doch wieder ne Titangabel verbaut,  auch wenn sie etwas kürzer ist...dafür hat sie wunderbar  Flex und filtert kleinere Stöße weg.
Die blaue Kona P2 trug mir zu sehr auf...


----------



## Rommos (21. Oktober 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 786690
> 
> Hab doch wieder ne Titangabel verbaut,  auch wenn sie etwas kürzer ist...dafür hat sie wunderbar  Flex und filtert kleinere Stöße weg.
> Die blaue Kona P2 trug mir zu sehr auf...
> ...


Gabel passt vom Design her top zum Hinterbau, vom Material her sowieso 

Nur noch schöne, passende Pedale fehlen


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gabel passt vom Design her top zum Hinterbau, vom Material her sowieso
> 
> Nur noch schöne, passende Pedale fehlen


und den lenker in rahmenbehandlung (matt geburstet?)

2x2.8rekon+


----------



## Burba (22. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> und den lenker in rahmenbehandlung (matt geburstet?)
> 
> 2x2.8rekon+




Lenker auch noch in matt gestrahlt wäre mir zuviel. Der Rahmen in diesem dunklen Grau reicht. Das Bike wird sonst zu dumpf...
Ich würde den lenker eher poliert haben wollen, passend zu Kurbel und Stubby 

Deine 2,8er sind schon recht fett in dem Rahmen  hinter dem  Tretlager könnte es aber etwas eng zugehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> Lenker auch noch in matt gestrahlt wäre mir zuviel. Der Rahmen in diesem dunklen Grau reicht. Das Bike wird sonst zu dumpf...
> Ich würde den lenker eher poliert haben wollen, passend zu Kurbel und Stubby
> 
> Deine 2,8er sind schon recht fett in dem Rahmen  hinter dem  Tretlager könnte es aber etwas eng zugehen?


zu den kettenstreben ist es enger... ca. 5mm je nach eiern des reifens.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2018)

Muss mal bloed fragen 
Das ist doch ein Kona Humuhumu?? Das kam ab Werk mit 50-622 (29x2.0) und Du hast jetzt 71-584 (27.5x2.8) drin??
Google sagt:
http://2017.konaworld.com/humuhumu.cfm
https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-519-140-rekon-plus


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Muss mal bloed fragen
> Das ist doch ein Kona Humuhumu?? Das kam ab Werk mit 50-622 (29x2.0) und Du hast jetzt 71-584 (27.5x2.8) drin??
> Google sagt:
> http://2017.konaworld.com/humuhumu.cfm
> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-519-140-rekon-plus


ja. die felgen sind nicht so breit und die rekon+ bauen auch nicht so breit, wie maxxis meint...


----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2018)

Ja Reifen sind meistens in echt ein bissl schmaeler als angegeben.
Hab inzwischen irgendwo gelesen, dass sei deshalb so, damit es nicht passiert, dass ein Reifen irgendwo *nicht* reinpasst, wo er von der Groesse her theoretisch reinpassen sollte. Also legen sie sich ans unterste Ende des Toleranzfensters.
Meine Chinaboeller 3" Reifen auf dem Xtracycle sind _(auf 25C Mavic Felge, mit einer richtig Breiten saehe das dann auch wieder um ein paar Millimeter anders aus)_ sogar nur 68mm statt 'offiziell' 76mm.


----------



## Rommos (22. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Burba (22. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zu den kettenstreben ist es enger... ca. 5mm je nach eiern des reifens.


Ok, das reicht ja...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin grade auf Suche nach einem neuen Plus Rahmen. Mein aktuelles Scott soll weichen weil mir der Rahmen zu kurz / klein ist. 

Der neue Rahmen soll sich stark am Pole Taiga orientieren da ich mich mit dessen Geo pudelwohl fühle. Nur leider habe ich so meine Probleme mit der Interpretation der ganzen Geodaten.

Wenn ich Stumpf nach der Geo (Abseits der Kettenstrebenlänge, die darf beim Plus ruhig kurz sein) komme ich beim Nukeproof Scout 275 raus, gefolgt vom Dartmoore Primal. Tendiere eher zum Nukeproof.

Auch abseits der beiden wären alle Bedingungen im Mondraker Vantage erfüllt, nur leider ist mir der LW zu steil.

Ich bin aber mal wieder bezüglich der Rahmengröße unsicher. M liest sich für mich bei beiden kurz, aber vielleicht bin ich auch auf dem Holzweg.

Über Hilfe und Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar. Wenn wer eines der beiden in L oder M hat wäre ich auch über ein mögliches Probesitzen im Raum Süddeutschland hoch erfreut.

Happy Trails


----------



## BigJohn (22. Oktober 2018)

Warum kein Taival? Wenn du Tipps willst, bräuchte es ein paar Daten, zumindest Einbaubreite und -höhe.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum kein Taival? Wenn du Tipps willst, bräuchte es ein paar Daten, zumindest Einbaubreite und -höhe.



Hast natürlich recht. 
Boost Hinterbau, 27.5+, minimum 2.8er Reifen. Ja auf das Taival hatte ich auch geschaut, nur habe ich mit CroMo Rahmen noch gar keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Wbs_70 (22. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Oktober 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hast natürlich recht.
> Boost Hinterbau, 27.5+, minimum 2.8er Reifen. Ja auf das Taival hatte ich auch geschaut, nur habe ich mit CroMo Rahmen noch gar keine Erfahrung.


Zeit wirds. Ich hätte ein Marino, das du mal probesitzen könntest. Ist allerdings auf Augenhöhe mit den XL Taiga, also wohl eher zu groß. Hast du schon mal bei Alpkit nach den Sonder Rädern geschaut?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Oktober 2018)

@BigJohn
Danke fürs Angebot. Aber XL wird bei mir nix. Mein Forumsname kommt nicht von ungefähr... Beine wie ein Schaf beim Körper einer Kuh 

Mein Fehler ist scheinbar mich zu sehr an die Größen M zu halten.
Wenn ich mir das Nookproof Scout 2019 in L anschaue sollte das passen, fast Identisch zum Taiga. Mal sehen für was für einen Preis die ab Ende November zu haben sind.

Hat ja etwas Zeit, der Scott Rahmen soll auch erstmal verkauft sein.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute

Ich würde mir gerne eine Absenkbare Sattelstütze zulegen. Ich stehe grad am Anfang meiner Vollgefederten Bike-Karriere. Bin eine sehr langsamer und unsicherer Bergrunterfahrer, war schon immer so. Rennrad ist das viel besser, lustigerweise. Egal, Bikn macht mir Spass, und die Geräte die mir das erleichtern existieren...
Bisher hab ich mich 1x den Uetliberg Antennentrail runtergeworfen. Spass hats gemacht! Nur, wie ich schon früher wusste, der Sattel ist im Weg.
Ich hab meine Lucille, Cannondale Bad Habit 1, angeschaut, schon beim Kauf, die Vorbereitung für interne Zugführung ist da. Lucille ist bewusst eher sportlich eingestellt, ich komme halt vom Rennrad, drum fahre ich gerne auch so, wohlwissend, dass das eben genau nicht zum runterfetzen hilft.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich hätte mir die Sattelstütze ausgesucht:

Fox Racing Shox Transfer Internal Performance

Jetzt bin ich unsicher welche länge ich brauche. Ich habe zwischen Sattelrehling und Stützenklemme ca. 240mm. Da müsste doch die 125mm Version mit 406 Länge passen. Wobei die kürzere 100mm mit 356 Länge eigentlich auch passen würde.
Was meint ihr? Oder hättet ihr mir noch einen anderen Tipp? Mir gefällt der Zug, mag nicht mit Öl wie Rochshox. Zudem scheint mir, ist die Fox zuverlässig. Your thoughts please


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (24. Oktober 2018)

Moin @Rubberduckxi 

bei 240mm kannst du doch auch eine 150mm Hub nehmen.
Mit der Fox Transfer machst du nix falsch, haben hier im Umkreis aktuell 5 im Einsatz und keine macht Mucken.
Ich empfehle allerdings einen anderen Hebel z.b. den BikeYoke Triggy da der Fox Hebel sein Geld nicht wert ist.


----------



## blubboo (24. Oktober 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @BigJohn
> Danke fürs Angebot. Aber XL wird bei mir nix. Mein Forumsname kommt nicht von ungefähr... Beine wie ein Schaf beim Körper einer Kuh
> 
> Mein Fehler ist scheinbar mich zu sehr an die Größen M zu halten.
> ...



Du hast leider noch nichts zu deiner Größe gesagt. 
Ich fahre mit 180cm und SL 84cm das Primal+ in Größe L. 
Meine 150mm Vario hat einen Auszug von ca 2cm.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. Oktober 2018)

@blubboo 
Ich weiße quasi genau deine Maße auf 179/83er SL


----------



## nightwolf (24. Oktober 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @blubboo
> Ich weiße quasi genau deine Maße auf 179/83er SL


Ich auch 178/84. Lass mich dann wissen was Du gekauft hast (sofern Du hinterher damit zufrieden bist)


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. Oktober 2018)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Moin @Rubberduckxi
> 
> bei 240mm kannst du doch auch eine 150mm Hub nehmen.
> Mit der Fox Transfer machst du nix falsch, haben hier im Umkreis aktuell 5 im Einsatz und keine macht Mucken.
> Ich empfehle allerdings einen anderen Hebel z.b. den BikeYoke Triggy da der Fox Hebel sein Geld nicht wert ist.



Danke für den Input. Ich denke, ich werde 125mm wählen... Und danke für den Tipp mit dem Hebel! Gibts denn da noch andere Hebel die passen? Bin mit der Auswahl etwas überfordert...

habs grad erlesen, der passt für diverse Sattelstützen


----------



## blubboo (24. Oktober 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @blubboo
> Ich weiße quasi genau deine Maße auf 179/83er SL


Dann seid ihr in der glücklichen Lage und könnt euch die Größen aussuchen
Bei einem langen Oberkörper würde ich aber den größeren Rahmen nehmen.
Btw steht mein Rad im Raum Starnberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Oktober 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Danke für den Input. Ich denke, ich werde 125mm wählen... Und danke für den Tipp mit dem Hebel! Gibts denn da noch andere Hebel die passen? Bin mit der Auswahl etwas überfordert...


Wenn du Platz für 150mm hast, solltest du das ausnutzen, da du eh einmal Geld in die Hand nimmst und nur wenig Gewicht hinzu käme.
Es wäre obenrum ja sogar Platz für eine 170er, falls das auch rahmenintern passt.

Ich habe mir kürzlich die Brand-X mit 170mm für 140€ gekauft - man müsste eher "gestohlen" sagen. Deren neuer Hebel ist im Vergleich zum alten jetzt auch sehr passabel.


----------



## Ampelhasser (24. Oktober 2018)

Hola,

auf mtbr.com ein Artikel, ob Plus Bereifung noch "in" sind - KLICK. 
Ich scheine mit meinem 29plus alles richtig gemacht zu haben und die Zielgruppe voll zu bedienen

<<“They’re not looking to set Strava PRs, they’re just out to have fun.”>>
<< “Most are intermediate weekend warrior types who are older than 40..>>
<<Other applications where Plus still finds favor include bikepacking, where weight is a non-factor but traction and durability are premium>>

Ciao
Ampel


----------



## 601 (26. Oktober 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Danke für den Input. Ich denke, ich werde 125mm wählen... Und danke für den Tipp mit dem Hebel! Gibts denn da noch andere Hebel die passen? Bin mit der Auswahl etwas überfordert...
> 
> habs grad erlesen, der passt für diverse Sattelstützen



Hallo, wenn es um viel Hub geht, dann würde ich Dir die Bikeyoke Revive empfehlen. In Deinem Falle würde sogar die Version mit 185mm Hub passen:

https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/seatpost-revive-185-30-9.html

Die Stütze kann man auch sehr umfangreich selbst warten, wenn man das will. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme und bin ich sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## the donkey (26. Oktober 2018)

Diese mit 185mm hab ich beim Chameleon L Rahmen im Einsatz passt perfekt


----------



## 601 (26. Oktober 2018)

the donkey schrieb:


> ...passt perfekt



Bei mir beim Krampus in XL auch.  Hier ein Bild der eingebauten Revive mit 185mm Hub:


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Oktober 2018)

Mhm, die Revive scheint eine gute Sache! Muss das nochmal überdenken. Habt ihr zu berichten bezüglich Langzeiteinsatz? Wartung scheint ja selber einfach zu bewerkstelligen zu sein. Allein das ist schon mal gut zu wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (27. Oktober 2018)

Fahre zwei Bikeyoke Stützen seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme mir kommt nix anderes mehr ans Bike


----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2018)

Ganz vergessen, ich hatte ja vor meinem Urlaub mal was von Bildern gefaselt. Jetzt Bilder...









Ist soweit fahrbereit, aber nicht fertig. Vorhin habe ich auch noch ein 29er Vorderrad eingespeicht.


----------



## -zor- (28. Oktober 2018)

@BigJohn ... welchen Reifen hast du vorne drauf?

und da Galerie:


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> @BigJohn ... welchen Reifen hast du vorne drauf?


Ist ein Duro Crux. Mehr Fatbike-Feeling am Plusser geht nicht, allerdings zeigt er am neuen Rad minimales Selfsteering.
Entweder liegts am Lenkwinkel, oder ich bin zu viel Schmalspur gefahren


----------



## blubboo (28. Oktober 2018)

Moin, welche Reifenbreite ist für eine 35mm MW empfehlenswert? Sind 3" schon zu dick und man sollte lieber auf 2,8er setzen?

Und welches Tubelessband nimmt man am besten? 32 oder 37mm?


----------



## sigma7 (28. Oktober 2018)

@BigJohn: mit GEBLA Schaltbox?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte bereits auf meiner 3. Ausfahrt einen Platten vorne. Glücklicherweise hat es grad noch gereicht um nach Hause zu kommen...

Zwei Dinge:

1. Die Reifen waren ohne Reifenhebel nicht mal zu bewegen! Die waren dermassen fest am Felgenhorn! Der grösste Kampf war es, den Reifen in die Mitte zu kriegen um ihn dann eifach ohne Wkz über die Felge zu nehmen. Ich fahr mit Schlauch, daher stört mich das Gerurkse wegen Tubeles schon sehr 
2. Da war Sand im Reifen . Wo schraubt Cannondale die Räder zusammen? Am Strand? In der Sahara...? Es war wie wenn der Schlauch vor der Montage etwas im Sand „panniert“ wurde... naja, hab dann den Reifen innen abgewischt, den Dorn entfernt, und neuen, leichteren Schwalbe Schlauch reingemacht. Aufpumpen muss man wegen des Tublessgelumpes auch immer wie ein Holer damit der Reifen sauber sitzt. Das wird im Wald sicher lustig  

Wie macht ihr das damit der Reifen auch im Wald sauber sitzt? Einfach pumpen bus plopp...? Oder andere andere Tricks?


----------



## yo_eddy (28. Oktober 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das damit der Reifen auch im Wald sauber sitzt? Einfach pumpen bus plopp...? Oder andere andere Tricks?



Bei einer Notreparatur im Wald ist's mir egal, wie der Reifen sitzt, Hauptsache er ist dicht und ich komme heim. Zuhause nehme ich den eh nochmal ab, prüfe, säubere und montiere neu. Dabei pumpe ich auf Maximaldruck des Reifens auf, auch über den Plopp hinaus, stumpe ein paarmal auf Asphalt auf, drehe eine Runde und lasse über Nacht stehen. Am nächsten Tag reduziere ich auf den gewünschten Druck.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## versteher (28. Oktober 2018)

... aber dabei bitte auch den max. zulässigen Druck der Felge beachten!
Der ist meist geringer als der max. Druck vom Reifen.
Nicht daß einem die Felgenhörner "um die Ohren Fliegen" ;-)


----------



## hw_doc (28. Oktober 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits auf meiner 3. Ausfahrt einen Platten vorne. Glücklicherweise hat es grad noch gereicht um nach Hause zu kommen...
> 
> Zwei Dinge:
> 
> ...



Als erstes würde ich doch mal die Gefahr reduzieren, überhaupt platt zu fahren. Wenn schon eine akute Tubeless-Allergie besteht, kipp doch einfach mal Milch in den Schlauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> @BigJohn: mit GEBLA Schaltbox?


Ja genau. Mit dem Drehgriff bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden. Ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit ist dann halt dann leider nix mehr.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Oktober 2018)

Ach ja, wo ich gerade mal hier bin:

Hab mir aus aktuellem Anlass (Urlaub) so einen plüschigen Plus-Eimer von Radon aka. "Slide Plus" ausgeliehen:





Funktioniert ganz anständig, das Teil, auch wenn der Hinterbau mir ab und an bei Abfahrten etwas das Gefühl vermittelt, akut viel Federweg freizugeben. Trotzdem sind noch gut Reserven vorhanden und in der Ebene läuft alles vollkommen unauffällig. Liegt vielleicht an mir...
Einziger Fehler bei der Serienausstattung ist IMO das 34er Kettenblatt bei 1x11 mit 42er Ritzel. Derzeit ist AFAIR nen 30er verbaut und das lässt mir hier auf der Insel keine Reserven, ohne zu viel Trittfrequenz einzubüßen.
Da es hier gerade immer mal wieder regnet, stünde dem 3"-Nobby hinten etwas mehr Restprofil ganz gut, vorne ist sein Zwilling auch schon recht angefressen (bis hin zum Zersetzen der Stollen), zickt aber noch nicht herum.

Zwei Toureneindrücke dieses Tages:








Bislang hält die Luft...  B)


----------



## sigma7 (28. Oktober 2018)

@BigJohn: bist Du mit der Funktion zufrieden? Ich überlege, das Mukluk auf Trigger umzubauen da die Züge des Drehgriffs für dicke Rollen (Winterschlafsack) nicht optimal verlaufen.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Oktober 2018)

versteher schrieb:


> ... aber dabei bitte auch den max. zulässigen Druck der Felge beachten!
> Der ist meist geringer als der max. Druck vom Reifen.
> Nicht daß einem die Felgenhörner "um die Ohren Fliegen" ;-)



Echt jetzt? Ich behaupte, die biegts höchstens, so dass der Reifen drüberrutschen würde. Ist in meinem Fall Alufelge... Die steht jetzt mal 14 Tage so, also mit dem „Popp-Druck“. Dachte, das hilft vielleicht, dass es nächstes Mal einfacher geht....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Oktober 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich behaupte, die biegts höchstens, so dass der Reifen drüberrutschen würde. Ist in meinem Fall Alufelge... Die steht jetzt mal 14 Tage so, also mit dem „Popp-Druck“. Dachte, das hilft vielleicht, dass es nächstes Mal einfacher geht....


naja, auch wenn nur der Reifen abfliegt gibt das bei Tubeless eine schöne Sauerei und der Knall sorgt schonmal für ein Knalltrauma. 
Mir ist mal eine durchgebremste Felgenbremsen Felgen bei knapp 3bar um die Ohren geflogen. Resultat war mehre Stunden Hörverlust auf einem Ohr und für mehrere Tage ein Tinitus Gepfeife auf beiden Ohren


----------



## nightwolf (29. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir mal


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> (...) Mir ist mal eine durchgebremste Felgenbremsen Felgen bei knapp 3bar um die Ohren geflogen. Resultat war (...)


morgens um 5:30 der ganze Stadtteil wach 

Bin dann schnell mit dem Rennrad abgehauen


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits auf meiner 3. Ausfahrt einen Platten vorne. Glücklicherweise hat es grad noch gereicht um nach Hause zu kommen...
> 
> Zwei Dinge:
> 
> 1. Die Reifen waren ohne Reifenhebel nicht mal zu bewegen! Die waren dermassen fest am Felgenhorn! Der grösste Kampf war es, den Reifen in die Mitte zu kriegen um ihn dann eifach ohne Wkz über die Felge zu nehmen. Ich fahr mit Schlauch, daher stört mich das Gerurkse wegen Tubeles schon sehr



Es hilft sehr, dezent auf die Reifenflanke zu treten, um den Reifen an einer Stelle aus dem Tubelesssitz zu bekommen. 
Hast du ihn umlaufend gelöst? Dann benötigt man meiner Erfahrung nach keinerlei Werkzeug.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (29. Oktober 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Es hilft sehr, dezent auf die Reifenflanke zu treten, um den Reifen an einer Stelle aus dem Tubelesssitz zu bekommen.
> Hast du ihn umlaufend gelöst? Dann benötigt man meiner Erfahrung nach keinerlei Werkzeug.



Versuche ich nächstes mal.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Oktober 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> @BigJohn: bist Du mit der Funktion zufrieden? Ich überlege, das Mukluk auf Trigger umzubauen da die Züge des Drehgriffs für dicke Rollen (Winterschlafsack) nicht optimal verlaufen.


Inzwischen läuft es eigentlich ganz gut. Ein bisschen rumprobieren war nötig, bis der Hebelweg minimal war, ohne dass die Federn sich gegenseitig blockieren. Wobei der minimale Hebelweg und auch die Rückmeldung nicht einer Kettenschaltung zu vergleichen sind -> besonders wenn man zB 11-fach Sram gewöhnt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (29. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen, ich hatte ja vor meinem Urlaub mal was von Bildern gefaselt. Jetzt Bilder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Rad gefällt mir, besonders die Farbkombi am Rahmen schaut super aus! 
Eine Rohloff wollte ich persönlich aber nicht im Trailbike fahren wollten, hat mir zu wenig Einrastpunkte. Mit meinem Rohloff-Fargo fand ich eingeklickt sogar einen Trackstand an der Ampel schon heikel.  

Aber ist vermutlich ich das so wie vieles reine Gewöhnungssache...viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## DocB (29. Oktober 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Es hilft sehr, dezent auf die Reifenflanke zu treten, um den Reifen an einer Stelle aus dem Tubelesssitz zu bekommen.
> Hast du ihn umlaufend gelöst? Dann benötigt man meiner Erfahrung nach keinerlei Werkzeug.


Ich lege dazu die Felge möglichst großflächig auf einen Baumstumpf /Kantholz auf und trete dann den über die Kante überstehenden Reifen von der Felge runter. Ideal könnte ich mir einen Felgenring vorstellen, den man unter die Felge auf den Boden legt.
(Früher hat man Autoreifen mit dem Vorschlaghammer von der Felge geschlagen...)


----------



## Burba (29. Oktober 2018)

Mein Unit hat paar kleinere Änderungen erfahren...




der originale Kona-Sattel kam zurück (k.A., komme mit dem C 15 nicht mehr klar...)
ein Vorbau von OnOne mit - 17 Grad
die Cruisergabel getauscht gegen eine ähnlichr, etwas schmalere in Grau...
neue Laufräder (schwarze Dually + Hope, die anderen Räder gehören in meine No.1)




und meine noch original verpackte RaceFace Forged kam nun zum Einsatz (bei meiner No.3 brach letztens das Pedalgewinde aus der schönen alten Stronglight, naturlich unverhofft bei nem kräftigen Antritt , da musste ich Kurbeln durchtauschen...)




ich glaub, ich lass das jetzt mal (ne Weile) so...


----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das Rad gefällt mir, besonders die Farbkombi am Rahmen schaut super aus!
> Eine Rohloff wollte ich persönlich aber nicht im Trailbike fahren wollten, hat mir zu wenig Einrastpunkte. Mit meinem Rohloff-Fargo fand ich eingeklickt sogar einen Trackstand an der Ampel schon heikel.
> 
> Aber ist vermutlich ich das so wie vieles reine Gewöhnungssache...viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


Naja, es ist jetzt nicht so, dass es an meinem Trackstand viel kaputtzumachen gäbe  Aber für ne Rolle Rückwärts hat das Rad ja auch ein Schaltauge bzw. andere Ausfallenden mit Steckachse. Da die Karre wirklich sau schwer geworden ist, würde ich auch nicht ausschließen, dass das da mal ein schnöder 29er 11-fach-Schaltung draus wird.


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, es ist jetzt nicht so, dass es an meinem Trackstand viel kaputtzumachen gäbe  Aber für ne Rolle Rückwärts hat das Rad ja auch ein Schaltauge bzw. andere Ausfallenden mit Steckachse. *Da die Karre wirklich sau schwer geworden ist*, würde ich auch nicht ausschließen, dass das da mal ein schnöder 29er 11-fach-Schaltung draus wird.



Was wiegt die Fuhren denn?


----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Fuhren denn?


Wenn ich das wüsste. Den direkten Vorgänger mit Genesis-Rahmen und Maverick Gabel hatte ich mal an der Waage und das müssten knapp 16kg gewesen sein. Alles was ich zusammen mit dem Rahmen getauscht habe, sorgt nicht unbedingt für Gewichtseinparungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (30. Oktober 2018)

Respekt, das ist 'ne Hausnummer...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (30. Oktober 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich lege dazu die Felge möglichst großflächig auf einen Baumstumpf /Kantholz auf und trete dann den über die Kante überstehenden Reifen von der Felge runter. Ideal könnte ich mir einen Felgenring vorstellen, den man unter die Felge auf den Boden legt.
> (Früher hat man Autoreifen mit dem Vorschlaghammer von der Felge geschlagen...)



Ich seh schon, ne menge Möglichkeiten die Felge zu beschädigen, dank Tubeless Technology . Muss ich mit leben, aber vermutlich werde ich weiterhin mit Reifenheber arbeiten, da kann ich nix beschädigen... und im Wald oder sonst wo gehts ja eh nicht viel besser...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. November 2018)

Hat einer der Plus Fahrer einen Duro Crux 27,5*3.25 abzugeben? Auch suche ich nen WTB Bridger in 3.0.


----------



## Rommos (9. November 2018)

Prova Cycles


----------



## Nanatzaya (9. November 2018)

Wow. Schöne Rahmen. Die Farbe vom ersten ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Tony- (9. November 2018)

Guckst Preise


----------



## nightwolf (9. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Guckst Preise


Wie im Italienurlaub bevor der Euro kam ... nicht genauer als halbe Tausender   

Naja, sind Aussie-Dollar, Google spuckt mir aktuell 64 Europfennige aus als Wechselkurs.


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2018)

Aufgelötetes/poliertes Headbadge


----------



## Tony- (9. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aufgelötetes/poliertes Headbadge
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 793025


Kabelbinder


----------



## Rommos (9. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Kabelbinder


...wenigstens richtig abgeschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. November 2018)

Ein bisschen Service und Reifenwechsel am Sonntag...hoffe mal, der Duro taugt für Tubeless, das Setzgeräusch war ziemlich dumpf im Vergleich mit dem *pling* des Ranger...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. November 2018)

Der Duro sitzt nicht sehr straff.
Hatte fast damit gerechnet das der sich mit nem knall von der Felge löst heute morgen beim Tubeless montieren. Auch die sehr leichte bzw dünne Karkasse war nicht unbedingt förderlich beim montieren ohne Schlauch.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. November 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Der Duro sitzt nicht sehr straff.
> Hatte fast damit gerechnet das der sich mit nem knall von der Felge löst heute morgen beim Tubeless montieren. Auch die sehr leichte bzw dünne Karkasse war nicht unbedingt förderlich beim montieren ohne Schlauch.



Hat er bei dir gehalten?
Ah, gecheckt...du hast auch erst montiert...bin mal gespannt, wenn die Karkasse tatsächlich so flexibel ist, kann man ja evtl. höheren Druck fahren, ohne dass es große Komforteinbußen gibt. Also so mit 0,5 bar war es schon abenteuerlich, man konnte den Reifen mit dem Daumen so eindrücken, dass die Milch rauskam...


----------



## BigJohn (11. November 2018)

Der Crux hält bei mir seit Monaten dicht. Vorher (ich musste eine andere Nabe einspeichen) noch länger. Auch der Bikepark und verbockte Trails konnten ihn nicht schocken


----------



## Fabeymer (11. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Crux hält bei mir seit Monaten dicht. Vorher (ich musste eine andere Nabe einspeichen) noch länger. Auch der Bikepark und verbockte Trails konnten ihn nicht schocken



Klingt sehr gut! 
Hätte auch gerne noch einen für hinten gehabt, aber Jelle hatte nur noch ein Exemplar verfügbar...


----------



## Fatster (11. November 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut!
> Hätte auch gerne noch einen für hinten gehabt, aber Jelle hatte nur noch ein Exemplar verfügbar...



https://www.einradladen.com/29-x-325-Zoll-82-622-Reifen-Duro-Crux


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. November 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hat er bei dir gehalten?
> Ah, gecheckt...du hast auch erst montiert...bin mal gespannt, wenn die Karkasse tatsächlich so flexibel ist, kann man ja evtl. höheren Druck fahren, ohne dass es große Komforteinbußen gibt. Also so mit 0,5 bar war es schon abenteuerlich, man konnte den Reifen mit dem Daumen so eindrücken, dass die Milch rauskam...



Ich bin heute bei 1,25 Bar unterwegs gewesen, war komfortabel und rollte gut.
Milch trat keine aus.



Fatster schrieb:


> https://www.einradladen.com/29-x-325-Zoll-82-622-Reifen-Duro-Crux



Da hab ich meinen gestern Abend persönlich abgeholt. Absolut netter Laden der mich abseits von Öffnungszeiten bedient hat. Nach Eintreffen dort wurde sofort für das leibliche Wohl in Form von warmen und kalten Getränken gesorgt. Ein Betrieb den man gerne unterstützt!
Nen 36er Radl stand da auch zum bestaunen rum


----------



## Fabeymer (11. November 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> https://www.einradladen.com/29-x-325-Zoll-82-622-Reifen-Duro-Crux



Ah cool, danke! 
Jetzt ist der Ranger schon drauf, hatte eh noch ein Paar im Regal. 
Mal schauen, wie sich der Duro vorne so schlägt, evtl. ordere ich noch einen zweiten.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2018)

Also, ich muss ganz offen sagen, so wirklich traue ich dem Duro nicht für den Schlauchlosbetrieb. Die Luft hat er zwar recht passabel gehalten, aber den Stufendrücktest im Keller hat er mit einem *pfft* kommentiert und ich kann mit der Hand (auch bei ca.1 bar Druck) die Reifenflanke so reindrücken, dass es zischen und Milch rausblubbert.

War das bei den Duros, die hier im Umlauf sind auch der Fall? Irgendwie wirkt das für den Trail nicht so recht vertrauenserweckend, zumal im SSP-Betrieb und noch dazu starr ja schon gut draufgehalten wird. 

Kurz gesagt: Wagen und evtl. heimschieben oder vorne auch wieder einen Ranger drauf? Wie ist die Einschätzung? Mein Duro ist vom Hersteller nicht als Tubeless-ready spezifiziert...

Danke euch,
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2018)

Ungünstige Felgen-Reifen-Paarungen gibt es immer. Keine Ahnung, wie das Bett der Scraper grundsätzlich so ist, aber evtl.


BigJohn schrieb:


> solltest du [...] noch eine Lage Silotape um die Felge(n) legen.



Wie gesagt: Steinfelder, Anliegerkurven,... alles schon durch. Ich steige zur Demontage auf die Reifenflanke, wie ich es bei dicken Reifen gewöhnt bin. Ich schau nachher mal, ob ich noch genug Licht für ein Bild habe.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ungünstige Felgen-Reifen-Paarungen gibt es immer. Keine Ahnung, wie das Bett der Scraper grundsätzlich so ist, aber evtl.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt: Steinfelder, Anliegerkurven,... alles schon durch. Ich steige zur Demontage auf die Reifenflanke, wie ich es bei dicken Reifen gewöhnt bin. Ich schau nachher mal, ob ich noch genug Licht für ein Bild habe.



Wirklich seltsam, neben Ranger bin ich auch Trax Fatty und Chupacabra gefahren, beide schlauch- und problemlos...nur der Duro mag nicht recht. Willig in den Reifensitz gesprungen ist er ja schon, nur eben mit einem ziemlich dumpfen Geräusch. 

Silotape lasse ich glaub ich, dann lieber mal mit Schlauch...der lässt sich wenigstens ohne Rückstände wieder entfernen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. November 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Also, ich muss ganz offen sagen, so wirklich traue ich dem Duro nicht für den Schlauchlosbetrieb. Die Luft hat er zwar recht passabel gehalten, aber den Stufendrücktest im Keller hat er mit einem *pfft* kommentiert und ich kann mit der Hand (auch bei ca.1 bar Druck) die Reifenflanke so reindrücken, dass es zischen und Milch rausblubbert.
> 
> War das bei den Duros, die hier im Umlauf sind auch der Fall? Irgendwie wirkt das für den Trail nicht so recht vertrauenserweckend, zumal im SSP-Betrieb und noch dazu starr ja schon gut draufgehalten wird.
> 
> ...



Der Duro sitzt bei mir auch nicht sonderlich straff auf der Syntace W40. Habe von gestern auf heute 0,40 bar Verlust gehabt. Aber mit dem Finger kann ich keinen Milchblubber wie du provozieren. Mal beobachten wie sich das entwickelt. Kann auch gut sein dass sich das noch gibt.

Bei dir ist wohl einfach Felgen Reifen combo nicht die beste.


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2018)

Ich hab vorhin nochmal getestet. Mit dem Finger ist da nichts zu bewegen. Die pog Felgen sind aber auch wirklich gut.

@Schafmuhkuh ordentlich Milch (bestimmt zwei Fläschchen) und dann fahren hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin nochmal getestet. Mit dem Finger ist da nichts zu bewegen. Die pog Felgen sind aber auch wirklich gut.
> 
> @Schafmuhkuh ordentlich Milch (bestimmt zwei Fläschchen) und dann fahren hat bei mir geholfen.



Ich hab erstmal 130ml rein, mal sehen. Einen Austritt konnte ich bis jetzt nicht feststellen.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin nochmal getestet. Mit dem Finger ist da nichts zu bewegen. Die pog Felgen sind aber auch wirklich gut.



Bei den Ranger hilft sonst auch nur die Fußmethode, um den Reifen wieder von der Felge zu bekommen...von daher wundert mich das schon irgendwie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. November 2018)

30km mit dem Crux hinter mich gebracht. Er fährt sich extrem komfortabel. In Verbindung mit der Carbon Stütze merke ich so gut wie nix mehr vom Hinterbau. Bestätigt mich ihn nicht vorne zu montieren. Das wäre mir zu entkoppelt.
Grip ist zu genüge vorhanden, rollt besser als mein vorheriger Nobby Nic.


 
Luft verliert er nach wie vor noch. Es wird aber besser. Ausritt von Milch kann ich keinen sehen, alles dicht. Ich hab ja mit dem Gedanken gespielt das Scott, zumindest den Rahmen, weg zu geben. Aber der Duro hat diese Absicht ganz schön ins wanken gebracht


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. November 2018)

boy & bike





picture by Martn Dinse


----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. November 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> 30km mit dem Crux hinter mich gebracht. Er fährt sich extrem komfortabel. In Verbindung mit der Carbon Stütze merke ich so gut wie nix mehr vom Hinterbau. Bestätigt mich ihn nicht vorne zu montieren. Das wäre mir zu entkoppelt.
> Grip ist zu genüge vorhanden, rollt besser als mein vorheriger Nobby Nic.
> Anhang anzeigen 794948
> Luft verliert er nach wie vor noch. Es wird aber besser. Ausritt von Milch kann ich keinen sehen, alles dicht. Ich hab ja mit dem Gedanken gespielt das Scott, zumindest den Rahmen, weg zu geben. Aber der Duro hat diese Absicht ganz schön ins wanken gebracht


Wo bekommt man denn den Crux her  ?


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2018)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn den Crux her  ?


Ist doch oben verlinkt. Alternativ bei Ridewill


----------



## Dani (16. November 2018)

Der 27.5x3.25-er Duro Crux, den ich etwa einen Monat probehalber gefahren bin, bevor ich auf 29+ umgestiegen bin, hat die Luft perfekt gehalten, Milch ist nie ausgetreten. Ich hatte ihn vorne montiert. Auch ein zweiter an einem Kundenfahrrad hält Luft und Milch über Monate perfekt.


----------



## CC. (20. November 2018)

Frage in die Runde: kann ich einen Luftdruckmesser für Autoventile auch für Presta-Ventile benutzen,  wenn ich einen Adapter verwende? Wird der Ventilstift da irgendwie mit gedrückt oder ffunktioniert das nicht?


----------



## Rommos (24. November 2018)

Servus Männers

zum Teravail Coronado 29x2.8 (gibt´s schwarz und tanwall) gibt´s vielleicht die Möglichkeit einer Sammelbestellung.






hab Info von Michael Monk:

_....planmäßig bekommt der Importeuer diesen Reifen erst im neuen Jahr. Weiß nicht wann genau...
Ab einer gewissen Stückzahl würde evtl. auch schon früher was gehen.
Vielleicht will ja jemand im Forum (Du??) eine verbindliche Sammelbestellung organisieren.
Was meinst Du, wieviele Leute tatsächlich Interesse haben?_


Ich hab noch keine Preisinfo, aber wie sieht's aus? Wer Interesse hat, schreibt mir einfach ein PN, kommt dann mit in eine Unterhaltung aller Interessenten. Dann sehen wir weiter....

Hier noch der Link zur Teravail Info

Gruß
Roman


----------



## BigJohn (24. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Servus Männers
> 
> zum Teravail Coronado 29x2.8 (gibt´s schwarz und tanwall) gibt´s vielleicht die Möglichkeit einer Sammelbestellung.
> 
> ...


Und mit dem kleinen 3.0er geht nix?


----------



## Rommos (24. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und mit dem kleinen 3.0er geht nix?


Den gibt's ja eh, soll ich dich mit dazunehmen?


----------



## BigJohn (24. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Den gibt's ja eh, soll ich dich mit dazunehmen?


Ich halte mich mal zurück. Weiß nicht ob der in die Gabel passt. Aber ist wohl nicht ganz so riesig: https://fat-bike.com/2018/10/teravail-coronado-29-x-2-8-light-supple-tan-wall-plus-tires/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (24. November 2018)

Bin gern dabei, wenn es einen guten Kurs gibt. 29x2.8 tanwall 1x. Da ich sowieso auf eine Starrgabel schiele, sollte das passen.


----------



## blubboo (24. November 2018)

Ich hatte heute so eine Idee....







Felt Surplus Rahmen, China Boost Gabel und 3 Zoll Bereifung.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (24. November 2018)

Sieht ganz schick aus. Wie breit sind den die Felgen?


----------



## blubboo (24. November 2018)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Sieht ganz schick aus. Wie breit sind den die Felgen?


Das sind WTB Scraper i45.
Als Reifen hätte ich gerne noch etwas leichteres, die Purgatory sind ziemliche Brummer.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (24. November 2018)

Ja meine Frau fährt die Purgatorys, sind sicher nicht die leichtesten aber sehen wenigstens ordentlich Plusig aus. Gibts eigentlich noch nen 27,5er der breiter baut?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. November 2018)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Ja meine Frau fährt die Purgatorys, sind sicher nicht die leichtesten aber sehen wenigstens ordentlich Plusig aus. Gibts eigentlich noch nen 27,5er der breiter baut?



Crux 3,25 und alles ist breit... Ähhh.... Fein.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (25. November 2018)

Jup der sieht schick aus, wie is der vom Grip her einzuordnen?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. November 2018)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> Jup der sieht schick aus, wie is der vom Grip her einzuordnen?



Die Gummimischung ist eher hart. Durch die recht große Auflagefläche aber trotzdem sehr guter grip. Rollwiederstand ist für seine Größe und Gewicht aber absolut in Ordnung. Momentan baut meiner auf ner 40er Felge 83mm breit @ 1,3Bar.
Was mich aber am meisten begeistert vom Komfort her fühlt er sich an wie ein Fatbike.


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (26. November 2018)

Uh 83mm und Fätbikefeeling ich glaube sowas brauch meine Frau im Frühling. Danke für die Infos @Schafmuhkuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (26. November 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Die Gummimischung ist eher hart. Durch die recht große Auflagefläche aber trotzdem sehr guter grip. Rollwiederstand ist für seine Größe und Gewicht aber absolut in Ordnung. Momentan baut meiner auf ner 40er Felge 83mm breit @ 1,3Bar.
> Was mich aber am meisten begeistert vom Komfort her fühlt er sich an wie ein Fatbike.


kannst du bitte mal messen, auf was für einen Radius/Durchmesser du damit kommst?
Hab da noch einen Fatbike-Rahmen liegen , und was mit 27,5-fat würde mich reizen..
Felgen muss ich mich mal schlau machen, dürfen durchaus etwas breiter sein...

Merci und Gruß
Roman


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. November 2018)

@Rommos 
Jup kann ich machen heute Abend. Ich glaub der Crux auf 50-60mm Felgen wäre schon ne Hausnummer


----------



## Rommos (26. November 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> @Rommos
> Jup kann ich machen heute Abend. Ich glaub der Crux auf 50-60mm Felgen wäre schon ne Hausnummer



Das wär schon was...nur die Frage, welche Felge??? In der Breite ist das Angebot äußert dürftig....P.O.G. mit 45 innen ist bis jetzt verlockend


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das wär schon was...nur die Frage, welche Felge??? In der Breite ist das Angebot äußert dürftig....P.O.G. mit 45 innen ist bis jetzt verlockend


Ich kann mich immer nur wiederholen: die POG ist eine absolut geile Felge. Unabhängig vom Preis. 

...und sie verträgt sich sehr gut mit dem Crux.


----------



## Speedskater (26. November 2018)

Ich habe den VeeTire Trax Fatty 27,5x3,25 auf WTB Scraper I45, der kommt auf 82mm bei 0,9 bar.
Die P.O.G. mit 45 mm finde ich bissel schwer.
Die WTB mit 640g geht gerade noch.












Bei Yishun gibt's gerade die RSD275-52S-UD-32H recht günstig.
https://de.yishunbike.com/mtb-carbon-rims-rsd-series_p131.html


----------



## Rommos (26. November 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe den VeeTire Trax Fatty 27,5x3,25 auf WTB Scraper I45, der kommt auf 82mm bei 0,9 bar.
> Die P.O.G. mit 45 mm finde ich bissel schwer.
> Die WTB mit 640g geht gerade noch.
> 
> ...



Meinst die verschicken dann aus D (üsseldorf)  so ohne Zollkalamitäten usw.???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (26. November 2018)

Ich hatte meine Felgen vor 2.5 Jahen aus China bekommen.
Anscheinend gibt es auch inzwischen ein Vertriebsbüro in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. November 2018)

Wenn auch nicht leicht aber Travers UK hat 55er Felgen für nen sehr schmalen Taler.

Edit: sogar momentan 50% Rabatt
https://www.traversbikes.com/journal/russti-rim


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2018)

Geilomat!


----------



## Rommos (26. November 2018)




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. November 2018)

@Rommos
752mm Außendurchmesser +/- 3mm


----------



## BigJohn (27. November 2018)

Apropos Crux:



 

Mit Farbe:


----------



## hw_doc (27. November 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Wenn auch nicht leicht aber Travers UK hat 55er Felgen für nen sehr schmalen Taler.
> 
> Edit: sogar momentan 50% Rabatt
> https://www.traversbikes.com/journal/russti-rim



Und das ist nicht einfach auch eine "P.O.G.-Felge", die durch das Label IMO nachweislich cooler ist?


----------



## BigJohn (27. November 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und das ist nicht einfach auch eine "P.O.G.-Felge", die durch das Label IMO nachweislich cooler ist?


Wenn der Aufkleber die Felge auch breiter macht, dann schon.


----------



## Rommos (27. November 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und das ist nicht einfach auch eine "P.O.G.-Felge", die durch das Label IMO nachweislich cooler ist?





BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn der Aufkleber die Felge auch breiter macht, dann schon.



...meine sind jedenfalls unterwegs


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (27. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...meine sind jedenfalls unterwegs



Sehr geil, ich würde ja auch gerne. Aber der Hinterbau vom Scott ist schon mit dem Crux @40mm am Ende des machbaren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (27. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...meine sind jedenfalls unterwegs



Was kostet der Versand? 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn der Aufkleber die Felge auch breiter macht, dann schon.



Mit den Anführungszeichen wollte ich was anderes aussagen. Gibt es noch irgendwelche Vorteile neben den (fünf?) Millimetern zur P.O.G.?
Richtig leicht bspw. ist ja was anderes...


----------



## Rommos (27. November 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was kostet der Versand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versand war 10£


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. November 2018)

Wie soll man denn bei dem Bike-Modell die Knie ins Lot bringen?
In meinen Augen eine Fehlkonstruktion!


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

... wer mitlesen mag:


Kokolores, Quatsch mit Sosse


----------



## BigJohn (27. November 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn bei dem Bike-Modell die Knie ins Lot bringen?
> In meinen Augen eine Fehlkonstruktion!


Knielot ist ja wohl sowas von 2007


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Dezember 2018)

Der Anfang ist gemacht 
Verzeiht mir bitte den Verhau in meinem kleinen Keller 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Die meisten Teile hatte ich schon länger herum liegen.
Den Rahmen gab es gerade günstig 
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Innenlager , damit ich meine Kurbel montieren kann und auf eine längere Leitung für meine Reverb Sattelstütze


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Dezember 2018)

Manche Probleme sind so gravierend, dass man eine Veränderung jahrelang vor sich her schiebt, aus Angst, daran zu zerbrechen. 

Endlich hab ich mich getraut und es geht mir besser als jemals zuvor. Da sind der immense Geschwindigkeitsgewinn und die signifikant verbesserten Fahreigenschaften nur kaum erwähnenswerte Nebeneffekte...

Vorher:


 

Nachher:




Halleluja!


----------



## 601 (2. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von Euch jemand eine Bezugsquelle für den Duro Crux 29x3.25 in der Tubeless-Ready-Variante gefunden? Folgende Bezugsquellen sind mir bekannt, dort ist der Reifen aber nicht in der TLR-Variante zu beziehen:

https://www.einradladen.com/29-x-325-Zoll-82-622-Reifen-Duro-Crux

https://www.qu-ax.de/produkt/duro-crux-622x80-mm-29x325-faltreifen/?v=3a52f3c22ed6


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2018)

601 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat von Euch jemand eine Bezugsquelle für den Duro Crux 29x3.25 in der Tubeless-Ready-Variante gefunden? Folgende Bezugsquellen sind mir bekannt, dort ist der Reifen aber nicht in der TLR-Variante zu beziehen:
> 
> ...


Was verleitet dich zu der Annahme, dass es eine extra tubeless Variante gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (2. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was verleitet dich zu der Annahme, dass es eine extra tubeless Variante gibt?



Zumindest wird der Reifen vom Hersteller als TLR-Variante angeboten:

http://www.duro.com.tw/en/product-inside.php?id=681

Und auf meine Nachfrage bei den beiden genannten Shops, wurde mir geantwortet, dass es sich bei den angebotenen Reifen nicht um die TLR-Variante handelt.

Inwieweit es sich hier um zwei parallele Produktlinien handelt, oder ob eventuell ältere Reifen noch nicht TLR sind, kann ich nicht beantworten.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt anscheinend eine TL-Variante, hatte das auch mal bei MTBR aufgeschnappt. 
Manche haben wohl einfach Glück mit dem normalen Crux, ich nicht. 
Nachdem er beim Treppenstufen-/Bordsteindrücktest, mit dem ich bei Plus und Fat meinen Reifendruck abstimme (leichter Durchschlag => passt) ein wenig Luft verloren und Milch gesabbert hat, flog er wieder runter und wurde durch einen Ranger ersetzt. War mir zu riskant. 
Sollte wohl einfach nicht sein in der Kombi mit der Scraper i45. 

Wenn du (@601) dein Glück versuchen möchtest, schreib mir eine PN. 
Milchreste sind dran, hat aber nie Gelände gesehen.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Es gibt anscheinend eine TL-Variante, hatte das auch mal bei MTBR aufgeschnappt.
> Manche haben wohl einfach Glück mit dem normalen Crux, ich nicht.
> Nachdem er beim Treppenstufen-/Bordsteindrücktest, mit dem ich bei Plus und Fat meinen Reifendruck abstimme (leichter Durchschlag => passt) ein wenig Luft verloren und Milch gesabbert hat, flog er wieder runter und wurde durch einen Ranger ersetzt. War mir zu riskant.
> Sollte wohl einfach nicht sein in der Kombi mit der Scraper i45.
> ...


Aber was du da beschreibst, hat doch nichts mit tubeless ready zu tu tun. Der Reifen sitzt/saß einfach nicht sauber und was du dagegen machen kannst, wurde hier auch schon geschrieben. 

Duro hat für jede Größe nur eine Nummer im Katalog. TLR ist doch eh nur eine Marketing-Floskel zur Abgrenzung von Reifen wie zB supersonic, die ausdrücklich nicht tubeless-tauglich sind. 
Ich denke die Händler wissen selbst nicht so genau was sie verkaufen und verlassen sich auf die (ebenso dürftigen?) Angaben des Importeurs.


----------



## 601 (2. Dezember 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Sollte wohl einfach nicht sein in der Kombi mit der Scraper i45.
> 
> Wenn du (@601) dein Glück versuchen möchtest, schreib mir eine PN.
> Milchreste sind dran, hat aber nie Gelände gesehen.



Danke fürs Angebot! Aber mit der Scraper i40 wird es dann wohl leider nicht besser werden...


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber was du da beschreibst, hat doch nichts mit tubeless ready zu tu tun. Der Reifen sitzt/saß einfach nicht sauber und was du dagegen machen kannst, wurde hier auch schon geschrieben.



Doch, er saß schon sauber auf der Felge, es bestanden keine Unwuchten etc. Ich habe sogar nochmal Milch nachgekippt, ausgiebig geschüttelt und den Reifen jeweils eine Nacht auf jeder Seite liegen lassen, in der Hoffnung, die Milch würde ein wenig wie Klebstoff wirken und den Reifen fester sitzen lassen. Beide Male gab es massiven Luftverlust, einmal war der Reifen sogar ganz platt. Auf Ghetto-Tubeless hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## spokes666 (3. Dezember 2018)

Sieht gut aus !! Viel Spaß damit !! 





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist gemacht
> Verzeiht mir bitte den Verhau in meinem kleinen Keller
> 
> Die meisten Teile hatte ich schon länger herum liegen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2018)

spokes666 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus !! Viel Spaß damit !! Anhang anzeigen 801636



Danke , Dein Gerät sieht aber auch Top aus 

Bist Du zufrieden damit ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich bin grade auf Suche nach einem neuen Plus Rahmen. Mein aktuelles Scott soll weichen weil mir der Rahmen zu kurz / klein ist.
> 
> Der neue Rahmen soll sich stark am Pole Taiga orientieren da ich mich mit dessen Geo pudelwohl fühle. Nur leider habe ich so meine Probleme mit der Interpretation der ganzen Geodaten.
> 
> ...




Also ich finde beim Vantage die 66° LW nicht besonders Steil


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (3. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Also ich finde beim Vantage die 66° LW nicht besonders Steil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 801708



Scheint sich was geändert zu haben. Auf den Rahmen von dir hatte ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen. Sieht in echt wohl besser aus, auf den Produktfotos hat mich die Farbe nicht so gepackt. Auf deinen Fotos aber sieht das schon gut aus. 

Schade dass die Vantage eingestellt wurden


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Scheint sich was geändert zu haben. Auf den Rahmen von dir hatte ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen. Sieht in echt wohl besser aus, auf den Produktfotos hat mich die Farbe nicht so gepackt. Auf deinen Fotos aber sieht das schon gut aus.
> 
> Schade dass die Vantage eingestellt wurden




Schau mal da:  https://www.mondraker.com/us/en/2018-vantage-rr

Scheinbar hab ich bei "Alltricks" den letzten 2018er RR Rahmen in M erwischt


----------



## spokes666 (3. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Danke , Dein Gerät sieht aber auch Top aus
> 
> Bist Du zufrieden damit ?




Ist ein super Rad, macht alles mit!

Dir viel Spaß mit dem Bock. Bei mir bleibt das Fully jetzt meist zu Hause .


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2018)

spokes666 schrieb:


> Ist ein super Rad, macht alles mit!
> 
> Dir viel Spaß mit dem Bock. Bei mir bleibt das Fully jetzt meist zu Hause .
> Anhang anzeigen 801811



Madritschjoch ist immer Geil 

Auch mit Fatten Bikes


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Dezember 2018)

Montieren macht hungrig


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Dezember 2018)

Kleines Update meiner Baustelle


----------



## green-frog-love (10. Dezember 2018)

Guten Abend in die Runde!
Hat jemand zufällig schon Erfahrungen mit der x-fusion mcqueen gemacht? Überlege für mein solarismax... . 
Würde mich über feedback freuen...vielleicht kennt einer auch wen der wen kennt, der wiederum... =)

Grüße!
Simon


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Dezember 2018)

29+ am Mittwoch .....  
und mal Lust auf was Neues/ Anderes ...






Ritchey VentureMax und Cane Creek auf ....





..... Avid BB7 in Carbonara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2018)

Mensch, du zerstörst noch das Internet


----------



## a.nienie (20. Dezember 2018)

fieses gerät.
hast Du die bb7 mit 180er scheibe montiert? bei der trailr acer hat es nicht recht gepasst. bin dann auf 185mm avid.


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> fieses gerät.
> hast Du die bb7 mit 180er scheibe montiert? bei der trailr acer hat es nicht recht gepasst. bin dann auf 185mm avid.



Passte auch bei der Carbonara nicht, nun ist eine 203mm Magura Scheibe montiert.


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mensch, du zerstörst noch das Internet


...... besser als gelöscht


----------



## Tony- (20. Dezember 2018)

Mir gefällt der Gerät


----------



## the donkey (26. Dezember 2018)




----------



## skaster (26. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es den CrossKing mittlerweile breiter als 2.4?
Ansonsten find ich das Rad im Plusbereich fehl am Platz.


----------



## the donkey (26. Dezember 2018)

https://r2-bike.com/CONTINENTAL-Reifen-Cross-King-275-650B-x-26-BlackChili-ProTection-2018

Sollte als Antwort ausreichen

Fürs VR ist es ein Baron in 27,5x2.6
Nur für den Fall


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Kleines Update meiner Baustelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 803472 Anhang anzeigen 803473


Wo hast du den Rahmen gekauft?
Ich suche eine XL kann aber nix finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Rahmen gekauft?
> Ich suche eine XL kann aber nix finden.



Servus

Ich hab den Rahmen hier gekauft: https://www.alltricks.de/F-41484-cadres-rigides/P-342757-mondraker_vantage_rr_rahmen_27_5__blau_rot

Es war wohl der letzte in M , soviel ich weiß haben die ihn auch nur noch in S da


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Dezember 2018)

Mein ICB im DackelschneiderPlusFormat ist nun auch endlich mal fertig geworden...

Proberollen und rumspielen im Hof machen Lust auf mehr!!
Trail und Trialtest steht am Sonntag an

Mal schaun ob ich noch Fully fahren kann...

Noch isses Sauber





















Hier nochmal ne kleine Partslist

Rahmen : ICB 2.0
Dämpfer RS Monarch plus rt3
Gabel: RS Pike RCT3 150mm 29er 15x100
LRS: Syntace w35 MX 27.5"
Reifen: Mary 2.6 Soft vorn und Speedgrip hinten, vorne Tubeless normal und hinten mit Procore.
Kurbel: XTR 970 mit 30er Absolut Black ovalblatt
Schaltung: GX Eagle
Bremsen: Zee Scheiben V+H 200mm
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Lite 740mm
Sattelstütze: Vecnum Movelock 200mm
Pedale: Superstar Components mit Titanachse

Mein Zielgewicht von knapp unter 14 kg konnte ich leider nicht halten.
So wies dasteht hats 14,4kg
Aber immernoch 2,2 kg leicher als meine Fanes  ​


----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2018)

Richtig schickes Radl


----------



## BigJohn (28. Dezember 2018)

Wird Zeit, dass es ein separates Wide-trail-unterforum gibt


----------



## Deleted 482182 (28. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass es ein separates Wide-trail-unterforum gibt


Bitte nicht bei uns, voll schwul


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass es ein separates Wide-trail-unterforum gibt



Gute Idee! 



Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Bitte nicht bei uns, voll schwul



Klar! 
Ich hab schon alles parat, sogar schon Semi-Wide-Trail (linke Spalte). Das wird super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (29. Dezember 2018)

Fährt jemand 2,8er oder 3 Zoll Reifen auf einer Felge mit 30mm Innenweite ?
Ich weiß daß breiter besser wäre.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast Du einen homie beim wtb vertrieb? ;-)


----------



## DerHackbart (29. Dezember 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Fährt jemand 2,8er oder 3 Zoll Reifen auf einer Felge mit 30mm Innenweite ?
> Ich weiß daß breiter besser wäre.


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Fahre aktuell 45mm Felgen mit 2.8er Reifen. Irgendwie zu viel des Guten. 35mm Laufradsätze gibt es leider nicht so häufig günstig zu schiessen, deshalb überlege ich auch schon eine Weile an 30mm rum.


----------



## blubboo (29. Dezember 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> 
> Fahre aktuell 45mm Felgen mit 2.8er Reifen. Irgendwie zu viel des Guten. 35mm Laufradsätze gibt es leider nicht so häufig günstig zu schiessen, deshalb überlege ich auch schon eine Weile an 30mm rum.


Genau das ist der Punkt.
2,8er Maxxis habe ich auf einer Hope w35 Felge und das läuft super, für einen Starren Pluser suche ich aber noch einen günstiger LRS.
Einen Satz WTB Scraper i45 hätte ich zwar noch hier aber der ist auch unheimlich schwer.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hast Du einen homie beim wtb vertrieb? ;-)



Das Foto ist Recycling-Ware aus meinem Krampen-Faden.


----------



## DerHackbart (29. Dezember 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.
> 2,8er Maxxis habe ich auf einer Hope w35 Felge und das läuft super, für einen Starren Pluser suche ich aber noch einen günstiger LRS.
> Einen Satz WTB Scraper i45 hätte ich zwar noch hier aber der ist auch unheimlich schwer.


Ja, die WTB IN 45mm sind echte Brocken, obwohl sie nicht sonderlich stabil sind.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Fährt jemand 2,8er oder 3 Zoll Reifen auf einer Felge mit 30mm Innenweite ?
> Ich weiß daß breiter besser wäre.



Ab 30mm solltest du dir da keinen Kopf mehr machen. 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Dezember 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ja, die WTB IN 45mm sind echte Brocken, obwohl sie nicht sonderlich stabil sind.



Was ist denn da die Schwachstelle? 
Ich fahre die Scraper seit Herbst 2015 und hatte nie Probleme, weder mit der Stabilität, noch mit Tubeless-Zuverlässigkeit. Auch sonst fahren einige Scraper im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis rum, auch da keine Probleme.


----------



## DerHackbart (29. Dezember 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was ist denn da die Schwachstelle?
> Ich fahre die Scraper seit Herbst 2015 und hatte nie Probleme, weder mit der Stabilität, noch mit Tubeless-Zuverlässigkeit. Auch sonst fahren einige Scraper im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis rum, auch da keine Probleme.



Mein Hinterrad ne ziemliche Delle und sowohl VR als auch HR musste ich ziemlich schnell nachzentrieren lassen. Das kann natürlich auch an der Aufbauqualität des Radsatz es liegen.


----------



## blubboo (29. Dezember 2018)

Dellen im Hinterrad kann ich bestätigen, das hat meine Felge ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (29. Dezember 2018)

Wenn jemand 2 VeeTire Trax Fatty 27,5“ x *3,25“ *übrig hat oder eine Quelle kennt, bitte melden 

Merci und Gruß
Roman


----------



## Adieu (29. Dezember 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Fährt jemand 2,8er oder 3 Zoll Reifen auf einer Felge mit 30mm Innenweite ?
> Ich weiß daß breiter besser wäre.


Nein, aber Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6 auf 30 mm und Magic Mary 27.5 x 2.8 auf 35 mm. 
Der NN kommt mit guter Form daher, auch wenn ich den Reifen sonst nicht so mag (anderes Thema) und er auch 2.55" (um 1.7 bar) misst. Ein 2.8 passt sicher ebenfalls noch gut. Finger lassen würde ich von Ranger 3.0 und Knard 3.0 auf 30 mm, die Seitenstollen sind dann quasi nicht vorhanden(dürfte beim Chronicle ähnlich sein). Aber je nach Einsatzzweck (mehrheitlich gerade aus auf weichen Böden) könnte es dennoch passen.

Die grosse Magic Mary passt wiederum super auf der 35 mm Felge, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die auf 30 mm ebenfalls eine gute Figur machen würde.

2.8" auf 30 mm mögen nicht ideal sein und für single tracks heizen eher ungeeignet, aber wenn du eher sachte unterwegs bist, passt's sicher gut.

Zudem passen auch 2.4" Reifen super auf 30 mm und so hast du mehr Möglichkeiten als mit den echten + Felgen.

Was noch beachtet werden kann, sind die Unterschiede in den Breitenangaben der Hersteller. Ein schmaler 2.8" sitzt dann möglicherweise gut wie ein echter 2.6"...


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2018)

Ein Plus Hardtail aufzubauen schaffe ich diesen Winter doch nicht mehr. Die guten Rahmen sind XL alle ausverkauft 

Dann muss das Jeffsy halt als Pluser her halten  ( 2017 - 27er XL )
Reifen 27.5x2.8 Zoll Schwalbe Nobby Nic auf e13 Felgen mit 29mm Innenweite. Tubeless mit 90ml Stans Jizz
Obwohl die Gabel keine Boost ist passt der 2.8er ohne Probleme rein.
Hinten musste ich den Gummischutz ein bisschen kürzen, so habe ich noch ca. 5mm Platz zu den Streben.


----------



## blubboo (29. Dezember 2018)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Nein, aber Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6 auf 30 mm und Magic Mary 27.5 x 2.8 auf 35 mm.
> Der NN kommt mit guter Form daher, auch wenn ich den Reifen sonst nicht so mag (anderes Thema) und er auch 2.55" (um 1.7 bar) misst. Ein 2.8 passt sicher ebenfalls noch gut. Finger lassen würde ich von Ranger 3.0 und Knard 3.0 auf 30 mm, die Seitenstollen sind dann quasi nicht vorhanden(dürfte beim Chronicle ähnlich sein). Aber je nach Einsatzzweck (mehrheitlich gerade aus auf weichen Böden) könnte es dennoch passen.
> 
> Die grosse Magic Mary passt wiederum super auf der 35 mm Felge, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die auf 30 mm ebenfalls eine gute Figur machen würde.
> ...



Danke für deine Einschätzung, auch zu den 29ern.
Die Felgen sollen auf ein Starres Bike, das meistens auf Waldwegen und seichten Trails bewegt wird... könnte daher gut passen.

An meinem 29er Jeffsy wollte ich nächstes Jahr 2,6er Reifen testen.



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ein Plus Hardtail aufzubauen schaffe ich diesen Winter doch nicht mehr. Die guten Rahmen sind XL alle ausverkauft
> 
> Dann muss das Jeffsy halt als Pluser her halten  ( 2017 - 27er XL )
> Reifen 27.5x2.8 Zoll Schwalbe Nobby Nic auf e13 Felgen mit 29mm Innenweite. Tubeless mit 90ml Stans Jizz
> ...



Gefällt mir gut und könnte ich mir für mein 2018er (29er) Jeffsy auch vorstellen.


----------



## DerHackbart (29. Dezember 2018)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Nein, aber Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6 auf 30 mm und Magic Mary 27.5 x 2.8 auf 35 mm.
> Der NN kommt mit guter Form daher, auch wenn ich den Reifen sonst nicht so mag (anderes Thema) und er auch 2.55" (um 1.7 bar) misst. Ein 2.8 passt sicher ebenfalls noch gut. Finger lassen würde ich von Ranger 3.0 und Knard 3.0 auf 30 mm, die Seitenstollen sind dann quasi nicht vorhanden(dürfte beim Chronicle ähnlich sein). Aber je nach Einsatzzweck (mehrheitlich gerade aus auf weichen Böden) könnte es dennoch passen.
> 
> Die grosse Magic Mary passt wiederum super auf der 35 mm Felge, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die auf 30 mm ebenfalls eine gute Figur machen würde.
> ...



Auch von mir ein Dankeschön zu deiner Einschätzung! 

Bei mir geht es um 2.8er Maxxis Rekon, die gefühlt eher schmal ausfallen. Zumindest ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu 3.0er Purgatory.

Gefahren werden die auf einem Trail Hardtail. Vorwiegend auf flowigen Strecken mit kleinen Kickern.

Bei den 45mm breiten Felgen habe ich Bedenken, bei niedrigem Druck zu sehr auf den Außenstollen zu fahren.

Ich werde wohl nicht drumrum kommen es einfach mal zu testen.


----------



## blubboo (29. Dezember 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Dankeschön zu deiner Einschätzung!
> 
> Bei mir geht es um 2.8er Maxxis Rekon, die gefühlt eher schmal ausfallen. Zumindest ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu 3.0er Purgatory.
> 
> ...



Na dann zuschlagen solang noch welche da sind 



kRoNiC schrieb:


> https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=24856340
> 
> Günstiger Boost LRS mit E13 Felgen und Formula Naben
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Dankeschön zu deiner Einschätzung!
> 
> Bei mir geht es um 2.8er Maxxis Rekon, die gefühlt eher schmal ausfallen. Zumindest ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu 3.0er Purgatory.
> 
> ...



Um mal bei 27,5 zu bleiben noch eine Info.
Der 2.8er Rekon baut auf der 40mm Innenweitefelge bei 1,2 Bar, 68mm an Noppen und Karkasse. Also ansich Standardbreite für 2.8er.
Zum Vergleich baut ein 2.6er Conti Baron superbreit, nämlich schon 67mm an Noppen und Karkasse auf der 35mm Innenweite Felge. Die Mesung war aber bei 1,6 Bar. Der Druckunterschied sollte aber nur so 1mm ausmachen.
Der Conti läßt sich aber auch super bis auf einer 25mm Innenweite Felge fahren.

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Dezember 2018)

Die 2.6er Mary baut auf der 30er Felge auch schöne 65mm breit


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Die 2.6er Mary baut auf der 30er Felge auch schöne 65mm breit



Wie ein 2.5er Minion auf der 40mm Felge 
Dachte das der Schwalbe da breiter baut...so wie mans von Schwalbe kennt 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Um mal bei 27,5 zu bleiben noch eine Info.
> Der 2.8er Rekon baut auf der 40mm Innenweitefelge bei 1,2 Bar, 68mm an Noppen und Karkasse. Also ansich Standardbreite für 2.8er.
> Zum Vergleich baut ein 2.6er Conti Baron superbreit, nämlich schon 67mm an Noppen und Karkasse auf der 35mm Innenweite Felge. Die Mesung war aber bei 1,6 Bar. Der Druckunterschied sollte aber nur so 1mm ausmachen.
> Der Conti läßt sich aber auch super bis auf einer 25mm Innenweite Felge fahren.
> ...



Den Rekon fahre ich auch auf meiner 40mm (innen) Felge aber nur hinten.
Aber da gibt es ja zwei Varianten , einmal als 3C Version die sehr guten Grip hat und einmal ohne 3C der dann gleich viel leichter rollt.
Vorne nehme ich immer den Minion FBF


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie ein 2.5er Minion auf der 40mm Felge
> Dachte das der Schwalbe da breiter baut...so wie mans von Schwalbe kennt
> 
> 
> G.



Na zum Glück net, sonst würd se ins ICB ja net nei passen 

War aber extrem erschrocken von den mickrigen Ausmaßen der 2.35er Mary in Supersoft die ich eigentlich vorn rein machen wollt
Sah gefühlt aus wie ein 2.0er

Hab ich dann sofort wieder zurückgeschickt und ne 2.6er in soft bestellt.


----------



## Adieu (29. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> War aber extrem erschrocken von den mickrigen Ausmaßen der 2.35er Mary in Supersoft die ich eigentlich vorn rein machen wollt
> Sah gefühlt aus wie ein 2.0er



Ging mir ähnlich als ich die letzte MM (2.35") montierte. Hab's nicht nachgemessen und komme nächstens nicht dazu, aber ich fand die letzte MM wär schmäler als die ca. 6 Stück, die ich durch's '18 auf der baugleichen 30 mm Felge montierte.
Ein fleischiger Reifen ist es jedoch nach wie vor.


----------



## Adieu (29. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Den Rekon fahre ich auch auf meiner 40mm (innen) Felge aber nur hinten.
> Aber da gibt es ja zwei Varianten , einmal als 3C Version die sehr guten Grip hat und einmal ohne 3C der dann gleich viel leichter rollt.
> Vorne nehme ich immer den Minion FBF


Die Version ohne 3C ist 60 tpi und die mit 3C 120 tpi?
Rekon 29 x 2.6 vorne und Icon 29 x 2.6 hinten... das hätt ich gerne für ne Reise im kommenden Spätsommer...


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na zum Glück net, sonst würd se ins ICB ja net nei passen
> 
> War aber extrem erschrocken von den mickrigen Ausmaßen der 2.35er Mary in Supersoft die ich eigentlich vorn rein machen wollt
> Sah gefühlt aus wie ein 2.0er
> ...


Ich habe 2 MM in SG Super Soft tubeless auf 25mm Felgen.
Die sind ca 63mm breit.


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. Dezember 2018)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Die Version ohne 3C ist 60 tpi und die mit 3C 120 tpi?
> Rekon 29 x 2.6 vorne und Icon 29 x 2.6 hinten... das hätt ich gerne für ne Reise im kommenden Spätsommer...



Ja
https://maxxistires.de/produkt/rekon/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Den Rekon fahre ich auch auf meiner 40mm (innen) Felge aber nur hinten.
> Aber da gibt es ja zwei Varianten , einmal als 3C Version die sehr guten Grip hat und einmal ohne 3C der dann gleich viel leichter rollt.
> Vorne nehme ich immer den Minion FBF



Jepp, hab beide Versionen eine zeitlang gefahren, vorne grippender, hinten rollender 






G.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2018)

A rechte Sauerei war des heut beim Testride. 








Ich finde die lange 29er Gabel mit den 51mm Versatz passt wunderbar, schön Spurtreu und trotzdem handlich.
Ansonsten lässt sich die Fuhre sauber übers und auf dem Hinterrad dirigieren.
Genau so wie ichs mag. 

Wo ich nochmal ran muss ist die Progression von Gabel und Dämpfer.
Vorallem bei der Gabel bin ich von der Mastodon fluffigeren Federweg mit mehr Reserven gewohnt.

Aber ansonsten, coole Kiste. 
Würdiger Fanes Ersatz


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> A rechte Sauerei war des heut beim Testride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Gerät 

Und wie machen sich die Mary`s ?


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gerät
> 
> Und wie machen sich die Mary`s ?



Soviel ich nach den heutigen Wasserschneematschbedingungen sagen kann ganz gut, hatte bergab mehr Grip als gedacht. 
Werde bei besseren Bedingungen wieder berichten.


----------



## DocB (31. Dezember 2018)

Wie ist denn der Freigang Reifen - Sitzstreben bei dem Matsch? Der Härtetest kommt, wenn es breiige Erde mit Sternchen drin hat...
Hihi, Steinchen ... Autokorrektur-Spaß..


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Freigang Reifen - Sitzstreben bei dem Matsch? Der Härtetest kommt, wenn es breiige Erde mit Sternchen drin hat...




Dann wird sein Radel zum Sternchenkreuzer


----------



## don_viki (31. Dezember 2018)

Schuss ins Dunkle: suche 29+ Rahmen gr L. Ala Krampus. Hat jemand oder kennt wer wen der wen kennt der was hat?


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Dezember 2018)

don_viki schrieb:


> Schuss ins Dunkle: suche 29+ Rahmen gr L. Ala Krampus. Hat jemand oder kennt wer wen der wen kennt der was hat?



Er hier hat was in Alu (vermutlich noch nicht verkauft):



scale007 schrieb:


> Verkaufe
> 
> Kaum gefahrenen Kubis 29+ Alu Rahmen für bis zu 29 x 3.0 Reifen möglich in GR 48 / L
> 
> ...



Es gab die Tage sogar mal eine grüne Krampe in L, sogar mit optionalem Chris King Laufradsatz (was anderes hat die Ur-Krampe auch nicht verdient, wenn man ehrlich ist  ). 
Der Rahmen ist wohl aber verkauft.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Freigang Reifen - Sitzstreben bei dem Matsch? Der Härtetest kommt, wenn es breiige Erde mit Sternchen drin hat...
> Hihi, Steinchen ... Autokorrektur-Spaß..



Bei den Bedingungen kein Thema, hat doch 5 bis 6mm rundum





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dann wird sein Radel zum Sternchenkreuzer



Ja so ungefähr. .
Wenns schleift, solls schleifen....
Is ja kein Plasterad


----------



## Speedhub83 (2. Januar 2019)

Guten Morgen in die Runde!

Ich denke über einen Aufbau eines 29+ nach. Die Basis soll der aktuelle Trek Stache 9.7 Rahmen darstellen, ausgestattet mit einer soliden XT 1x11. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich dazu eine Boost-Kurbel brauche, oder ob die "normale" Kurbel auch reicht? Durch die ECS am Rahmen sollte ja eigentlich genug Platz sein, die Frage ist also eher, ob man die 3mm Boost-Versatz in der Kettenlinie benötigt...

Beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. Januar 2019)

Hi, ich befuerchte dass man das nicht so allgemeingueltig auf die Schnelle beantworten kann.
Es muss ja nicht nur die Kurbel am Rahmen vorbei, sondern auch das Kettenblatt, und dann muss (und jetzt wirds plusbike-spezifisch ) auch noch die Kette am Reifen _(was planst Du??)_ vorbeikommen - wenn moeglich auch im kuerzesten Gang 
An genau diesem Punkt kaempfe ich selber noch bei meinem Plus-Bastelprojekt


----------



## Speedhub83 (2. Januar 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Geplant ist ein 29x3.00 Bontrager XR2 oder WTB Ranger auf einer Syntace W40i. Kettenblatt soll 30 Zähne haben, Kassette 11-46...


----------



## nightwolf (2. Januar 2019)

Es geht um dieses Teil?
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...ail-mountain-bikes/stache/stache-9-7/p/22087/
Ich faende es immer hilfreich, wenn solche Links gleich in der Frage gepostet wuerden. Es kennt nun mal nicht jeder jedes Bike. 
 
Aha, und ECS heisst Elevated Chainstay. Das hatten wir schon mal als ich jung war. Meine gleich alte Kollegin hat auch ein Rad mit dieser Bauweise. Also halt von damals.
OK dann ist der Punkt mit der 'Kette am Reifen vorbei' schon mal hinfaellig. Das ist dann automatisch erfuellt, wenn das Kettenblatt am Reifen vorbeikommt. Der Rahmen hoechstselbst steht auch mit keinem seiner Bauteile im Weg. Sehr freundlich  

Mal so rein von der Mathematik her: 3" = 76mm. Die Haelfte davon 38mm. Jetzt rechne ich noch 1/2 Kettenbreite = irgendetwas um 1.5mm plus eine gewisse Reserve, sagen wir mal 5mm, dann kaeme raus, dass eine Kettenlinie von 45mm reichen sollte (38 + 1.5 + 5).
Das wiederum wuerde bedeuten, dass keinerlei 'Klimmzuege' notwendig wuerden.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht auswendig, wo die einfachen KBs (mit bzw. ohne Boost) liegen, aber bei Dreifach war die Mitte IIRC immer so um die 48mm.


----------



## Speedhub83 (2. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Genauer gesagt geht es um dieses Teil (ist aber baugleich zu deiner Verlinkung):
https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...ache-c-frameset/p/23112/?colorCode=grey_green


----------



## nightwolf (2. Januar 2019)

Ja gerne 
Jetzt hoffe ich halt nur, dass ich nix vergessen habe bei der Berechnung  

Das Komplettbike hat: 


> SRAM GX Eagle 1x12-Antrieb


Also brauchst Du in etwa die gleiche Kettenlinie wie diese.
https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/gx-eagle-crankset#specs 
Da werd ich aber irgendwie nicht schlau draus  

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal wer zu Wort melden, der so ein 'modernes' Rad (im ECS-Design der 1980er Jahre ) besitzt.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. Januar 2019)

Wenn du eine Boost HR Nabe hast, würd ich auch Boost Kurbel nehmen. Die Kassette ist ja weiter aussen mit Boost, daher würd ich auch das Kettenblatt nach aussen setzten.


----------



## nightwolf (2. Januar 2019)

Stimmt natuerlich ... Ich hatte mich jetzt nur damit auseinandergesetzt, ob man mit der Kette und dem Kettenblatt an allen moeglichen Hindernissen vorbeikommt ...


----------



## Speedhub83 (2. Januar 2019)

Beides hilft mir weiter! Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Januar 2019)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich dazu eine Boost-Kurbel brauche, oder ob die "normale" Kurbel auch reicht?


Es reicht eine "normale" Kurbel mit etwa 50mm Kettenlinie. So fällt auch die Kette beim rückwärts Treten weniger wahrscheinlich vom größten Ritzel.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Mal so rein von der Mathematik her: 3" = 76mm. Die Haelfte davon 38mm. Jetzt rechne ich noch 1/2 Kettenbreite = irgendetwas um 1.5mm plus eine gewisse Reserve, sagen wir mal 5mm, dann kaeme raus, dass eine Kettenlinie von 45mm reichen sollte (38 + 1.5 + 5).


Die Rechnung bezieht jedoch das deutlich weiter innen sitzende größte Ritzel und auch die Kettenstrebenlänge bzw die Lage des unteren Schaltwerksröllchen im kleinsten Gang nicht mit ein. Dort ist die Kette dem Reifen am nächsten, der seinerseits an der unteren Linie der Kette weiter vom Innenlager entfernt ist und damit zeitiger in die Kette läuft als oben.
Für einen SSP-Antrieb mögen die errechneten 45mm hingegen reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. Januar 2019)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> (...) Die Rechnung bezieht jedoch das deutlich weiter innen sitzende größte Ritzel und auch die Kettenstrebenlänge bzw die Lage des unteren Schaltwerksröllchen im kleinsten (...)


Das spielt keine Rolle. Das KB ist *neben* dem Reifen, nicht davor. Dass die Kette nach innen läuft braucht deshalb nicht berücksichtigt werden, dort wo sie nach innen laeuft ist sie am Reifen schon vorbei 
Das ist eine Besonderheit dieser ECS Konstruktion 
Es war durchaus Absicht, so zu rechnen  Siehe auch Beitrag von 9:02 Uhr


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Januar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das spielt keine Rolle. Das KB ist *neben* dem Reifen, nicht davor. Dass die Kette nach innen läuft braucht deshalb nicht berücksichtigt werden, dort wo sie nach innen laeuft ist sie am Reifen schon vorbei


Das Blatt ist mit der 9 bis 10-Uhr-Position vorbei, nicht aber mit den Positionen 6 und 12, welche die Kette letztlich führen.
Irrelevant ist das also nicht.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2019)

Auf 6 und 12 Uhr ist die Kette aber *auf* dem Blatt und *nicht* auf dem Weg nach innen 
Dass ich fünf mm Reserve kalkuliert habe hast Du gesehen? 

Eine Koinzidenz zweier Situationen (6 Uhr / 12 Uhr einerseits und Kette geht einwaerts andererseits), die bauartbedingt nicht koinzidieren *koennen* (ausser vll bei Kettenabwurf ), muss ich nun mal nicht beruecksichtigen


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (4. Januar 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Fährt jemand 2,8er oder 3 Zoll Reifen auf einer Felge mit 30mm Innenweite ?
> Ich weiß daß breiter besser wäre.


2.8 Maxxis auf WTBi29


----------



## Boik (4. Januar 2019)

Moin moin,

habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen gut dämpfenden, relativ leicht laufenden (sprich komfortablen) Hinterreifen? Soll anstelle eines 2.8er NN ins Hardtail kommen und für gemütliche CC Touren eingesetzt werden. 3.0 Reifen sollten auch noch in den Rahmen passen. 
Rocket Ron in 3.0 vielleicht?

Wo wir schon beim Reifen Thema sind: hat sonst vielleicht schon jemand den 2019er Hans Dampf in 2.8 ausprobiert? Als griffigere Alternative zum NN am Vorderrad (anderer LRS)?

Vielen Dank für Empfehlungen!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (5. Januar 2019)

Ich bin die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach nem 2019er Nukeproof Scout 275 Rahmen. 
Nur leider finde ich keine Bezugsquelle.
Sind die Rahmen so schnell weg gewesen?
Sollten eigentlich seit Ende November verfügbar sein. 

Hat einer nen heißen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (13. Januar 2019)

Ich habe heute bißchen gebastelt, bei dem Wetter kann man ja nicht fahren...


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Januar 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bißchen gebastelt, bei dem Wetter kann man ja nicht fahren...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 814808 Anhang anzeigen 814809



Die silberne Kurbel fügt sich nicht wirklich harmonisch ein, aber sonst schon fein. 

Rahmen ist aus dem Bikemarkt, oder?


----------



## blubboo (13. Januar 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Die silberne Kurbel fügt sich nicht wirklich harmonisch ein, aber sonst schon fein.
> 
> Rahmen ist aus dem Bikemarkt, oder?


Ja der Rahmen ist aus dem Bikemarkt, sehr netter Verkäufer. 

Zur Kurbel, da habe ich mir eine neuwertige Race Face Affect gekauft, nur leider wurde sie unvollständig geliefert. 
Deshalb muss ich erstmal nehmen was in der Restekiste liegt.


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Januar 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ja der Rahmen ist aus dem Bikemarkt, sehr netter Verkäufer.
> 
> Zur Kurbel, da habe ich mir eine neuwertige Race Face Affect gekauft, nur leider wurde sie unvollständig geliefert.
> Deshalb muss ich erstmal nehmen was in der Restekiste liegt.



Ja, ich meine ich habe die Gabel vom selben Verkäufer in meinem Fuse. 
Würde erst zusammen angeboten, hab die Gabel aber einzeln bekommen.


----------



## blubboo (14. Januar 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine ich habe die Gabel vom selben Verkäufer in meinem Fuse.
> Würde erst zusammen angeboten, hab die Gabel aber einzeln bekommen.


Zufälle gibt's. 
Ich war zufällig in seiner Gegend unterwegs und auf der Suche nach einem Plus/29er Rahmen, da hat das super gepasst.

Auf den Fotos ist jetzt ein WTB Scraper i45 verbaut. 
Einen Satz i40 mit WTB Trail Blazer 2.8 habe ich auch noch bekommen, der muss aber noch auf Tubeless umgebaut werden.


----------



## xlacherx (16. Januar 2019)

Dürfen Reifenfragen hier auch rein? 

Ich hab aktuell auf meinem Cotic BFe 2,6er Marry und Nobby auf 35mm Felgen. Ich hätte jetzt dann aber irgendwie mal Bock was anderes zu Fahren, was min. genauso viel Grip hat, aber nicht unbedingt viel schwerer ist. 

Habt ihr da Empfehlungen?


----------



## nightwolf (16. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Dürfen Reifenfragen hier auch rein? (...)


Ist doch das 'zentralste Element' am 'Plus' ...


----------



## Boik (18. Januar 2019)

Boik schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen gut dämpfenden, relativ leicht laufenden (sprich komfortablen) Hinterreifen? Soll anstelle eines 2.8er NN ins Hardtail kommen und für gemütliche CC Touren eingesetzt werden. 3.0 Reifen sollten auch noch in den Rahmen passen.
> Rocket Ron in 3.0 vielleicht?
> ...



Hab mir jetzt einfach mal den RR besorgt. Zum ersten mal tubeless. TESA TL-Band installiert, Ventile von BC, Reifen drauf, 30s mit der Standpumpe gerödelt: Reifen auch ohne Milch sofort dicht und hält jetzt schon ein paar Stunden. Super easy. Heute Nachmittag kommt die Milch rein (Schwalbe) und dann geht's auf ne kleine Probetour.

Den HD werde ich in den nächsten Monaten auch einfach mal testen. Stelle ich mir als Ergänzung zur Magic Mary am Vorderrad ganz passabel vor. Die ist mir für hinten nämlich etwas zu heftig. Ansonsten bin ich total begeistert von dem Reifen.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Januar 2019)

Boik schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt einfach mal den RR besorgt. Zum ersten mal tubeless. TESA TL-Band installiert, Ventile von BC, Reifen drauf, 30s mit der Standpumpe gerödelt: Reifen auch ohne Milch sofort dicht und hält jetzt schon ein paar Stunden. Super easy. Heute Nachmittag kommt die Milch rein (Schwalbe) und dann geht's auf ne kleine Probetour.
> 
> Den HD werde ich in den nächsten Monaten auch einfach mal testen. Stelle ich mir als Ergänzung zur Magic Mary am Vorderrad ganz passabel vor. Die ist mir für hinten nämlich etwas zu heftig. Ansonsten bin ich total begeistert von dem Reifen.



Ich bin in letzter Zeit hinten den Nobby gefahren. Vorne war die Marry Addix soft drauf (beide in 2.6). Passt eigentlich auch sehr gut zusammen. Einzig die Seitenstollen könnten bei dem Nobby etwas größer sein. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist der Nobby am HR gar nicht so schlecht wie sein ruf ;-)


----------



## lucie (18. Januar 2019)

Der RR rollt auf 35er und 40er Innenweite in 2.8 ziemlich unauffällig am Hinterrad. Am VR würde ich ihn persönlich eher nicht sehen, da tut es ein Rekon - für mich passt's die Kombination jedenfalls für fast alle Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boik (18. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich bin in letzter Zeit hinten den Nobby gefahren. Vorne war die Marry Addix soft drauf (beide in 2.6). Passt eigentlich auch sehr gut zusammen. Einzig die Seitenstollen könnten bei dem Nobby etwas größer sein. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist der Nobby am HR gar nicht so schlecht wie sein ruf ;-)


Absolut! Vorne bleibt der auch vorerst drauf. 
Die Sache ist nur, dass mir auf 90% der Strecken hier der RR (gerade hinten) völlig ausreichen sollte - da nehme ich am Hardtail den extra Komfort gerne mit. 
Wenn es was endurolastiger wird kommt halt der andere Radsatz mit MM und NN (oder eben in Zukunft HD am HR) aufs Rad - oder ich nehm direkt das Fully (wo aktuell MM v.&h. in 2.8 drauf sind).

Hast du den NN in der Performance oder Evolution/Addix Mischung? Ich habe bisher nur die Performance Mischung (OEM von Conway). Der Evo soll noch mal deutlich "besser" sein.

@lucie: ja, der RR kommt bei mir auch nur auf das HR. Den Rekon muss ich mir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Januar 2019)

Boik schrieb:


> Absolut! Vorne bleibt der auch vorerst drauf.
> Die Sache ist nur, dass mir auf 90% der Strecken hier der RR (gerade hinten) völlig ausreichen sollte - da nehme ich am Hardtail den extra Komfort gerne mit.
> Wenn es was endurolastiger wird kommt halt der andere Radsatz mit MM und NN (oder eben in Zukunft HD am HR) aufs Rad - oder ich nehm direkt das Fully (wo aktuell MM v.&h. in 2.8 drauf sind).
> 
> ...



Wer kauft schon Performance Reifen 
Ne ist der Nobby in Addix Speedgrip SnakeSkin Apex. 
Vor allem jukt es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wenn das Heck mal weg rutscht  
Gefahren werden die Reifen auch auf meinem Hardtail (Cotic BFe). 
Aber wie schon geschrieben, werd ich dieses Jahr wohl mal andere Reifen (Eventuell Maxxis) in 2.6 testen. 
Den 2.6er Baron hatte ich mal auf dem Enduro. Hat mir aber aufgrund der zu großen Stollenabständen nicht sonderlich gut gefallen.


----------



## Machiavelli (28. Januar 2019)

Was gibt es denn so an leichten 27,5+ Schläuchen?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Januar 2019)

SV21F Schwalbe Freeride 200g
Der geht sogar bei 26x4.


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Februar 2019)

Hat eventuell Jemand den Durchmesser eines 27.5 Laufrades mit durchschnittlicher 3.0" Bereifung auf 50mm Felge parat?


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Februar 2019)

Kucksdu hier


----------



## 007BVK (1. Februar 2019)

Hatte auch schon einen normalen 26“ Schwalbe Schlauch im 27,5x3.0“ Laufrad drinnen. Ging für den Notfall auch.


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Februar 2019)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Kucksdu hier



 übersehe ich da jetzt etwas?


----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Hat eventuell Jemand den Durchmesser eines 27.5 Laufrades mit durchschnittlicher 3.0" Bereifung auf 50mm Felge parat?





BigJohn schrieb:


> Hab dich nicht vergessen
> 
> Chao Yang "3.5":
> 75 mm an der Karkasse
> ...



Morgen könnte ich noch den 3.0er Ranger messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (1. Februar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Morgen könnte ich noch den 3.0er Ranger messen



Mit 3.0 Ranger wäre super  aber auch so schon mal besten Dank!


----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Mit 3.0 Ranger wäre super  aber auch so schon mal besten Dank!


Ganz vergessen: der wtb Ranger hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 720-725 mm.


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Februar 2019)

Moin Ihr Lieben,

da ich gereade in Bastellaune bin ;o). Ich schiele schon lange auf ein Singlespeed Semifatbike. Und da ich schon immer einmal einen Riemenantrieb ausprobieren wollte, wäre auch das sehr cool, wenn es sowas gäbe... . Habt Ihr dafür Vorschläge, welche Rahmen man sich mal anschauen sollte? 

Lieben Dank für Eure Mühe!

Christoph


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Lieben,
> 
> da ich gereade in Bastellaune bin ;o). Ich schiele schon lange auf ein Singlespeed Semifatbike. Und da ich schon immer einmal einen Riemenantrieb ausprobieren wollte, wäre auch das sehr cool, wenn es sowas gäbe... . Habt Ihr dafür Vorschläge, welche Rahmen man sich mal anschauen sollte?
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen muss sich hinten öffnen lassen, sonst wirds schwer mit Riemen montieren  und Spannmöglichkeit...
Oder ECS (Elevated Chain Stay), Salsa Woodsmoke zB  hat auch verstellbare Ausfallenden.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Lieben,
> 
> da ich gereade in Bastellaune bin ;o). Ich schiele schon lange auf ein Singlespeed Semifatbike. Und da ich schon immer einmal einen Riemenantrieb ausprobieren wollte, wäre auch das sehr cool, wenn es sowas gäbe... . Habt Ihr dafür Vorschläge, welche Rahmen man sich mal anschauen sollte?
> 
> ...


Hast du wieder einen Klienten erleichtert?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (7. Februar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (7. Februar 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Der Rahmen muss sich hinten öffnen lassen, sonst wirds schwer mit Riemen montieren  und Spannmöglichkeit...
> Oder ECS (Elevated Chain Stay), Salsa Woodsmoke zB  hat auch verstellbare Ausfallenden.



Genau das war das Problem, weswegen ich mal gefragt habe... . Es gibt zwar jetzt irgendwie einen öffnebaren Riemen, aber der ist wohl noch nicht lieferbar... .


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Februar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hast du wieder einen Klienten erleichtert?



Na hör mal, Du kennst doch das Motto unseres Berufstandes: Wir werden sie schon bekommen, sagte der Anwalt und meinte seine Gebühren! . 

Übrigens, wenn jetzt wieder ein Kommentar von "Du weißt schon wem" (ich wollte jetzt nicht schreiben, "der, dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf" ) kommt, weil wir wieder über meinen Beruf reden, dann bist Du diesmal dran schuld . Wollte ich nur erwähnen .


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2019)

@Frostfalke für Geld machen die div. Rahmenbauer alles was du willst


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Februar 2019)

Aber mal zurück zum Thema: Ich spezifiziere das vielleicht mal: Aufgrund der Knieprobleme (vom Geldsack tragen ) muss es ein Rahmen sein, der eine normale MTB-Kurbel aufnimmt. Also Reifengröße wird dann wohl irgendwo zwischen 2,6-3,0 liegen. Ggf. hilft die Info noch bei einer Empfehlung... . Sollte das nicht mit dem Riemenantrieb werden, dann vielleicht eine Empfehlung zu einem kultigen Rahmen. Kann gern auch Stahl o. ä. sein, ggf. machen wir dann ein farbenfrohes Bling Bling Projekt draus. Gewicht ist zweitrangig, da es mehr oder weniger erstmal das Bike für den Arbeitsweg wird.


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Frostfalke für Geld machen die div. Rahmenbauer alles was du willst



Ja, das ist Plan C ;o). Soll aber nur das "Viertbike" für den Weg zur Arbeit werden. Ich wollte da keine 3k für den Rahmen opfern, zumal ich gar nicht weiß, ob mir Singlespeed gefällt. Ich wollte es einfach mal (angestachelt durch den Bericht zur Singlespeed-MTB-Weltmeisterschaft) mal ausprobieren. Außerdem reizen mich ja technische Neuerungen und Riemen hatte ich eben noch nie... .


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. Februar 2019)

Ohne Gates:


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Frostfalke für Geld machen die div. Rahmenbauer alles was du willst


Anwälte auch


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Anwälte auch



Jep, käuflich und moralisch flexibel! . Und wenn du an einer Kirche vorbei kommst, dann fängt man Feuer . Ansonsten macht man was falsch im Beruf


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2019)

zum Singlespeed ausprobieren würde ich erst einmal einen (billigen) HT Rahmen nehmen und den mit Kette als SS aufbauen.
Ich habe das mal mit meinem Oldie ausprobiert und mir nach ein paar Ausfahrten eingestanden, dass SS nix für mich ist 
Der Oldie hat dann wieder seine 3fach Kurbel und eine aufgrund 10fach abgelegte 9fach Schaltung bekommen


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ohne Gates:



Auch ein sehr schöner Rahmen. Den gibts jetzt auch noch in Blau... das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Ist bei dem Rahmen ein Steuersatz dabei, bzw. was ist das für einer? Semiintegrated? Hast Du das Ding vorher innen behandelt (Rostschutz)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Auch ein sehr schöner Rahmen. Den gibts jetzt auch noch in Blau... das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Ist bei dem Rahmen ein Steuersatz dabei, bzw. was ist das für einer? Semiintegrated? Hast Du das Ding vorher innen behandelt (Rostschutz)?


Das ist nicht meins, also kann ich Dir da gar nix zu sagen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2019)

wie wärs damit ? ist sogar im Angebot
Singular Puffin 29+ oder Fat, SS oder mit Schaltung


----------



## Frostfalke (7. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie wärs damit ? ist sogar im Angebot
> Singular Puffin 29+ oder Fat, SS oder mit Schaltung



Leider zu breites Innenlagergehäuse... . Brauche was für normale Kurbeln...


----------



## Rommos (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Leider zu breites Innenlagergehäuse... . Brauche was für normale Kurbeln...


Dann nimm den Swift - geht bis 27,5x3,25 v/h

Hat ein EBB, find ich immer noch besser/schöner wie die verschiebbaren Ausfaller - und der Rahmen / Farbe sieht gut aus.
Und wenn es dir taugt, dann gehst du zu einem Rahmenbauer und lässt dir in die Sattelstrebe ein Riemen-/Rahmenschloss einbauen.
Z.B. Gibt es so Teile hier

LG
Roman

P.S. an mich, mein altes Inbred muss auch wieder auf SSp umgebaut werden.


----------



## -zor- (8. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> P.S. an mich, mein altes Inbred muss auch wieder auf SSp umgebaut werden.



auf jeden Fall


----------



## bollejahn (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Auch ein sehr schöner Rahmen. Den gibts jetzt auch noch in Blau... das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Ist bei dem Rahmen ein Steuersatz dabei, bzw. was ist das für einer? Semiintegrated? Hast Du das Ding vorher innen behandelt (Rostschutz)?



ist kein steuersatz bei und der surly Rahmen ist innen schon behandelt. Ansonsten der Soma Juice Rahmen gibt es mit Rahmenöffner.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Dann nimm den Swift - geht bis 27,5x3,25 v/h


das wollte ich ihm auch vorschlagen, gibt es aber nur noch in S, das Puffin noch in allen Größen 
und ob da nochmal welche nachkommen???


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Aber mal zurück zum Thema: Ich spezifiziere das vielleicht mal: Aufgrund der Knieprobleme (vom Geldsack tragen ) muss es ein Rahmen sein, der eine normale MTB-Kurbel aufnimmt. Also Reifengröße wird dann wohl irgendwo zwischen 2,6-3,0 liegen. Ggf. hilft die Info noch bei einer Empfehlung... . Sollte das nicht mit dem Riemenantrieb werden, dann vielleicht eine Empfehlung zu einem kultigen Rahmen. Kann gern auch Stahl o. ä. sein, ggf. machen wir dann ein farbenfrohes Bling Bling Projekt draus. Gewicht ist zweitrangig, da es mehr oder weniger erstmal das Bike für den Arbeitsweg wird.


Nimm ein Tumbleweed. Damit könntest du bei Bedarf sogar wieder ein richtiges Fatbike fahren, ohne Kompromisse beim Q-Faktor einzugehen. Ein Rahmenschloss müsstest du aber nachrüsten lassen.


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nimm ein Tumbleweed. Damit könntest du bei Bedarf sogar wieder ein richtiges Fatbike fahren, ohne Kompromisse neim Q-Faktor einzugehen. Ein Rahmenschloss müsstest du aber nachrüsten lassen.



Sieht auch sehr nice aus. Gibt ja echt geile Stahlbikes da draußen ;o). Die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

Also so optisch tendiere ich ja zu einem Karate Monkey in blue, mit Orange eloxierten Anbauteilen... . Was mich jetzt noch interessiert, brauche ich bei dem Rahmen noch einen speziellen Kettenspanner? Passen die 3/32 Singlespeedketten eigentlich auch auf die normalen Narrow-Wide Kurbelblätter von Race-Face?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Februar 2019)

Der Affe hat horizontale Ausfaller für fast alle erdenklichen Nabenstandards.

Da 3/32" Ketten breiter als 10fach Ketten sein sollten, dürfte das passen. Hat natürlich keinen technischen Nutzen.


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Der Affe hat horizontale Ausfaller für fast alle erdenklichen Nabenstandards.
> 
> Da 3/32" Ketten breiter als 10fach Ketten sein sollten, dürfte das passen. Hat natürlich keinen technischen Nutzen.



Was schlägst Du für Ketten vor? Die normale 11 oder 12er Kette nehmen?

Die Aufallenden lassen dann genug Spannen zu oder?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Februar 2019)

SingleSpeed-Ritzel sind doch für 3/32" oder 1/8" Ketten gemacht - 11fach oder 12fach Ketten dürften dafür zu schmal sein.

Der Verstellbereich sollte ausreichen.

Wozu das Narrow Wide Blatt? Weils da ist? Es hat für den Singlespeed-Betrieb ja keinen Nutzen.


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> SingleSpeed-Ritzel sind doch für 3/32" oder 1/8" Ketten gemacht - 11fach oder 12fach Ketten dürften dafür zu schmal sein.
> 
> Der Verstellbereich sollte ausreichen.
> 
> Wozu das Narrow Wide Blatt? Weils da ist? Es hat für den Singlespeed-Betrieb ja keinen Nutzen.



Genau, ich wollte die Teile die noch da sind verbauen. Hier liegt noch eine Race Face Next G4 SL mit nem 30ger Narrow-Wide-Blatt rum, die wollte ich eigentlich nutzen... .


----------



## Rommos (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Sieht auch sehr nice aus. Gibt ja echt geile Stahlbikes da draußen ;o). Die Qual der Wahl...



ich werfe noch Stooge ins Rennen 
http://stoogecycles.co.uk/framesets/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Februar 2019)

Jo, das wär nett!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Februar 2019)

He, Frostfalke!
Warum eigentlich kein Trek Stache?


----------



## cherokee190 (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Also so optisch tendiere ich ja zu einem Karate Monkey in blue, mit Orange eloxierten Anbauteilen... . Was mich jetzt noch interessiert, brauche ich bei dem Rahmen noch einen speziellen Kettenspanner? Passen die 3/32 Singlespeedketten eigentlich auch auf die normalen Narrow-Wide Kurbelblätter von Race-Face?



so etwas wäre als Spanner hilfreich gegen Verschieben ....



 

Um Ketten, Kettenblätter und Ritzel würde ich nicht so ein Gewese machen. Hier ist eine 11fach Kette auf 3/32 Ritzel und 12fach Kettenblatt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> ich werfe noch Stooge ins Rennen
> http://stoogecycles.co.uk/framesets/









da könnte ich fast schwach werden.......


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> so etwas wäre als Spanner hilfreich gegen Verschieben ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 824148
> 
> ...



Super, dass wollte ich hören ;o). Ging drum, ob es innen passt. Dann könnte ich im Falle eines Falles nämlich eine farbige Kette nehmen.

Was ist das für ein Spanner? Hast Du einen Link? Es gibt da ja 4 von Surley...


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> He, Frostfalke!
> Warum eigentlich kein Trek Stache?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 824149



Ja ist auch sehr schön. Ich gewöhne mich nur langsam an den Gedanken, mal ein Stahlbike (wäre mein Erstes) zu bauen. Passt irgendwie zu Retrosinglespeed... . Sieht mit eloxierten Teilen sicher Hammer aus. Blauer Rahmen und Orange Akzente. Hope X2, King & Kong Naben, Pedale, Steuersatz - alles in eloxiertem Orange... . Wird bestimmt optisch ein Highlight.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ja ist auch sehr schön. Ich gewöhne mich nur langsam an den Gedanken, mal ein Stahlbike (wäre mein Erstes) zu bauen. Passt irgendwie zu Retrosinglespeed... . Sieht mit eloxierten Teilen sicher Hammer aus. Blauer Rahmen und Orange Akzente. Hope X2, King & Kong Naben, Pedale, Steuersatz - alles in eloxiertem Orange... . Wird bestimmt optisch ein Highlight.



Stache könnte auch Riemen 

Aber Surly ist sicher auch cool, kultig


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

Wie Stache könnte Riemen. Wo hat das denn ne Öffnung? Oder läuft das da komplett unter der Strebe ab?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Wie Stache könnte Riemen. Wo hat das denn ne Öffnung? Oder läuft das da komplett unter der Strebe ab?






 

Ich würd sagen, Riemen würde gehen.


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

Definitiv... das wäre auch ein Argument!!! Ach verdammt   . Das wären aber auch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Konzepte... . Das Surley wäre geil retro. Das Stache mit Riemen wäre auch geil, dazu mal 29+ Räder sieht sicher auch Hammer aus... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Definitiv... das wäre auch ein Argument!!! Ach verdammt



Vielleicht müsste man das noch mal ganz genau anschauen obs auch wirklich passt. Denn, Riemen hat grössere „Ritzel“, bzw denke die sollten grösser sein als Kettenritzel.
Aber das Stache könnte auch ohne Probleme 1x12, falls dir Singlespeed nicht taugen würde. Und 850 Öiro für das Alurahmenset find ich jetzt nicht soooo überteuert für den Versuch. Lässt sich sicherlich ein geniales Bike bauen, so oder so... und, 29+


----------



## cherokee190 (8. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Super, dass wollte ich hören ;o). Ging drum, ob es innen passt. Dann könnte ich im Falle eines Falles nämlich eine farbige Kette nehmen.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Spanner? Hast Du einen Link? Es gibt da ja 4 von Surley...



https://surlybikes.com/parts/small_parts/snuggnut


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

Gerade gelesen: Außerdem ist ein Adapter im Lieferumfang enthalten, der den Tuggnut, neben 10mm Achsdurchmesser auch kompatibel mit 6mm Schnellspannachsen macht.

Der Achsstandard ist doch aber 148x12... . Da passt der dann nicht oder?


----------



## cherokee190 (8. Februar 2019)

Der Snuggnut ist für eine 12mm Achse


----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2019)

gefährliches halbwissen aus dem internet: die rahmen mit der erhöhten kettenstrebe gelten im antrieb als nicht so steif und beim trek stache wird wohl mitlwerweile nicht empfohlen es singlespeed zu fahren. den genauen link habe ich nicht aber es wurde auf mtbr.com und theradavist diskutiert.


----------



## Frostfalke (8. Februar 2019)

Mal unabhängig vom Rahmen, was fährt man denn für eine Übersetzung mit dem Dicken? 26/18?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Februar 2019)

Früher™ hieß es bei 26" - Singlespeed ist 2:1


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Früher™ hieß es bei 26" - Singlespeed ist 2:1



Auch für alternde Männer in Zivilklamotten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, die nicht völlig durchgeschwitzt ankommen wollen? Das Bike soll ruhig cruisen... . Habs mal durch den Ritzelrechner gejagt... 2:1 sieht dort vom Speed her bitter aus (für Zivilklamotten)... .


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

Btw. Irgendjemand noch einen Plan was die Rostschutzbehandlung des Surley-Rahmens (innen) benötigt? Ich würde sonst sowas hier einfach mal in den Rahmen sprühen: https://www.bike24.de/p113960.html?q=korrosionsschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (9. Februar 2019)

die Surly Rahmen sind innen schon behandelt, da braucht es nichts mehr!
und bei der Übersetzung von um die 2 liegst du nicht verkehrt, oder setz dich auf deinen Schalter und such dir beim fahren den Gang mit dem du alles fahren kannst, am besten immer nen tick schwerer und schau dann nach wo du gelandet bist.


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2019)

Kommt ja auch auf die „Geländegegebenheiten“ an - fahr bei 29er 32:18, also letztendlich das was bei 26“ eben 2:1 an Übersetzung war umgerechnet auf 29“.
Aber bei flach ist halt ab 27km/h immer mehr Nähmaschine angesagt - aber SSp macht einfach unheimlich den Kopf frei


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Auch für alternde Männer in Zivilklamotten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, die nicht völlig durchgeschwitzt ankommen wollen? Das Bike soll ruhig cruisen... . Habs mal durch den Ritzelrechner gejagt... 2:1 sieht dort vom Speed her bitter aus... .



Oha, mein Stadtrad hat 34:13 (26") und das finde ich schon arg entspannt. Ist halt kein wirklicher Berg dazwischen.


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> die Surly Rahmen sind innen schon behandelt, da braucht es nichts mehr!
> und bei der Übersetzung von um die 2 liegst du nicht verkehrt, oder setz dich auf deinen Schalter und such dir beim fahren den Gang mit dem du alles fahren kannst, am besten immer nen tick schwerer und schau dann nach wo du gelandet bist.



Ah klasse, dann hat Bike 24 den Hinweis wohl vergessen rauszunehmen. Dank Dir!


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

Thema Übersetzung: Also ich gondle mit dem Bike vielleicht mit 15-18 km/h im Schnitt zur Arbeit. Mehr gebe ich mir da nicht. Verkehr, enge Nebenstraßen, Berge - das ist die Strecke... . Aber ich probiere es heute mal mit der Schaltung, was so anliegt als Gang. Das ist eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

So, habe mich jetzt kurzerhand für den Surley entschieden. Anbauteile in Orange eloxiert. Wo immer es ging von Hope, um die gleiche Farbe zu haben. Bis auf den Kettenspanner war auch alles lieferbar. Wird dann wohl übernächste Woche wieder einen Aufbaufred geben ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. Februar 2019)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!



Ja freu mich auch schon. Wird mein erstes Stahlbike überhaupt. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gefährliches halbwissen aus dem internet: die rahmen mit der erhöhten kettenstrebe gelten im antrieb als nicht so steif und beim trek stache wird wohl mitlwerweile nicht empfohlen es singlespeed zu fahren. den genauen link habe ich nicht aber es wurde auf mtbr.com und theradavist diskutiert.



Wohl wahr!


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> So, habe mich jetzt kurzerhand für den Surley entschieden.



Hoffentlich ist die Enttäuschung dann nicht allzu groß, wenn plötzlich *Surly *auf dem Rahmen steht...


----------



## nightwolf (9. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> (...) Aber ich probiere es heute mal mit der Schaltung, was so anliegt als Gang. Das ist eine sehr gute Idee


Vor allen Dingen revolutionaer neu ...  


Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist die Enttäuschung dann nicht allzu groß, wenn plötzlich *Surly *auf dem Rahmen steht...


Ah das war doch bestimmt wieder die Autokorrektur ... wollte eigentlich '*Surely*' draus machen aber der Praktikant in Shenzhen hat das halt falsch programmiert


----------



## cherokee190 (9. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Thema Übersetzung: Also ich gondle mit dem Bike vielleicht mit 15-18 km/h im Schnitt zur Arbeit. Mehr gebe ich mir da nicht. Verkehr, enge Nebenstraßen, Berge - das ist die Strecke... . Aber ich probiere es heute mal mit der Schaltung, was so anliegt als Gang. Das ist eine sehr gute Idee



Auch das wird dann nur ein erster Anhaltspunkt und wird eh in der späteren Fahrpraxis korrigiert . Darum lieber so anfangen das du mit KB und Ritzel im Durchmesser kleiner wirst. Kette kürzer ist leichter als Kette länger 
Im Wednesday (Minion 29x3.0) bin ich von 36:20 über 34:18 bei zur Zeit 34:20 gelandet. 

Aber ssp geht auch so ..... angestrebte Übersetzung 1:1 



 

Was ist es denn nun von SURLY geworden?


----------



## Adieu (9. Februar 2019)

@Frostfalke


-zor- schrieb:


> die Surly Rahmen sind innen schon behandelt, da braucht es nichts mehr!


2018 er Krampus Grösse M und L waren in meinem Fall nicht behandelt. Habe die Rähmen über einen Laden meines Vertrauens bezogen und die haben was suf Leinölbasis reingemacht.



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist die Enttäuschung dann nicht allzu groß, wenn plötzlich *Surly *auf dem Rahmen steht...


Oder weil die Fertigungsqualität unter alles Sau ist, insbes. in dieser Preisklasse...
Ich hoffe, du hast mehr Glück als ich und meine Freundin mit unseren Krampen - die ja sonst tolle Räder hergeben.
Ich kauf jedenfalls kein Surly Zeug mehr. QBP... das Q müsste eigentlich raus...

Genug gemotzt...

So wie es jetzt ist, mögen wir unsere Krampen doch sehr gerne.
Hier mein 29+ Schätzchen, wie ich es u.A. gerne nutze.










Das Teil wurde dermassen auf Alltag getrimmt, seit Jahresanfang mit Son und Supernova, dass ich es als Trailbike nicht (mehr) nutze. Hat mir als Trailbike eh nie gepasst. Zu behäbig, träge, langweilig. Dafür super für Alltag und Offroadradreise. Die Nobby Nic in 2.6" sind gar nicht meins, aber ich dachte ich fahre die mal runter und mache dann für den Alltag was passenderes dran, da ist's mir recht wurst was ich fahre. Naja... die Reifen halten sich noch super, selbst nach einem Jahr... Tubeless...

Die Erlösung für ein ssp Trailbike fand ich hiermit



Dies ist dann dafür schön alltagsuntauglich 

Edit: im Alltag mit dem Krampus 34:16, auf Reisen 34:18 (Island ist für den Schweizer flach...), das Moxie 32:18. 32:18 verlangt in den Alpen vollen Körpereinsatz, vielleicht gehe ich dort nach auf 30 runter.
Grösser als 34:16 kann ich mir nur auf einem Strassenrad vorstellen. Das ist im (leichten) Gelände für mich schon ganz ordentlich, aber für durch Täler zu pendeln und gelegentlich mal über einen Hügel ein guter Kompromiss. Meine Freundin macht im Flachen mit 1x12 ordentlich Druck im Flachen, da wird's bei 34/18 schon ungemütlich für mich.

Ich benutze diesen Rechner für die Gänge.


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist die Enttäuschung dann nicht allzu groß, wenn plötzlich *Surly *auf dem Rahmen steht...



 touché


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Auch das wird dann nur ein erster Anhaltspunkt und wird eh in der späteren Fahrpraxis korrigiert . Darum lieber so anfangen das du mit KB und Ritzel im Durchmesser kleiner wirst. Kette kürzer ist leichter als Kette länger
> Im Wednesday (Minion 29x3.0) bin ich von 36:20 über 34:18 bei zur Zeit 34:20 gelandet.
> 
> Aber ssp geht auch so ..... angestrebte Übersetzung 1:1
> ...



Surly Karate Monkey in Blau.


----------



## Frostfalke (9. Februar 2019)

Thema Übersetzung: Habs gerade mit dem Fully probiert. Die "Berge" hier waren mit 30:21 chillig und mit 30:18 noch gut machbar. Ich denke, ich fange mal mit 26:17 an und arbeite mich dann runter. Habe noch 16 und 15 als Ritzel mit dazu bestellt, da sollte dann etwas dabei sein. 

Dank Euch auf jeden Fall allen fürs Mitdenken und Eure Hinweise. Das hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don_viki (9. Februar 2019)

@Alpinum ich beiss mir sowas von in Arsch dass ich meine Krampe verkauft habe. Hatte es mit Son und Rohloff aufgebaut...
Schönes Radl haste da  Ich hab meins auch als Allesmöglichebike benutzt und wenig für ausschliesslich Trail.


----------



## bolg (10. Februar 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Ich plane seit zwei Jahren ein Reiserad für den Querfeldeineinsatz als Selbstaufbau und komme einfach zu keiner Entscheidung. Dein Jaroon kommt meinen Vorstellungen aber schon recht nah.


So, nach weiteren 1,5 Jahren ist es endlich der hier geworden. Farbe stimmt endlich und Optionen habe ich mit dem Rahmen ganz schön viele!


----------



## nightwolf (10. Februar 2019)

Wie jetzt??? Dreieinhalb Jahre rumueberlegen und dann wirds ein Surly Troll??

Du kommst ja gleich nach meiner Frau&Tochter. Die werden jetzt vermutlich die gesamten zwei Jahre, die der alte Punto nochmal TUeV kriegen soll, diskutieren, und am Ende bestellen sie einen grauen Polo


Ja, nein, also das ist sicher eine gute Wahl.
Ich finde beim Troll (Ogre dito) immer, dass dieser Rahmen doch etwas viel auf einmal koennen will und ein bisschen mehr Fokussierung nicht schaden koennte.

Wenigstens auf Disc-Only koennten sie IMHO mal umstellen ... Wer baut denn sowas heute noch mit Felgenbremsen auf? 
Gibt es ueberhaupt welche, die bei 26x3.0 -was ja reinpasst- um den Reifen rumkommen? 
Ich hab in meinem Xtracycle eine Troll Gabel verbaut, und da stoeren bei 26x3.0 dann zum Beispiel die Cantisockel beim Rad Ein-/Ausbau. Da kommt also zum ueberfluessigen (worueber man geteilter Meinung sein kann, nicht jeder ist der Felgenbremsen so ueberdruessig wie ich, schon klar) auch noch ein echter Nachteil dazu, den keiner wegdiskutieren kann.


----------



## bolg (10. Februar 2019)

Echt jetzt, so lange hat es gedauert 
Das kommt davon, wenn Ideen mit dem Geldbeutel kollidieren. Eigentlich hatte ich mal ein Pinion-Antrieb im Kopf, aaber...
Was das Troll angeht, hat mir eigentlich gerade das gefallen, dass er so was von allem hat. Ich bin jetzt mal am sehen, was von meinen alten Komponenten so am besten passt.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Februar 2019)

Ich nehme an, dass das Bridge Club den Troll ablösen wird und hoffe, dass es so bleibt wie es ist (keine horizontantalen Ausfaller, nicht so viele Warzen wie das Troll).


----------



## nightwolf (10. Februar 2019)

Ein Nachbar von mir wollte mal das Ogre haben. Dann haben wir drueber geredet, dass er sowieso Kettenschaltung und Disc montiert, und dann hat er umgeschwenkt auf das On-One Inbred zu einem Bruchteil des Preises.
Es ist halt die Frage, ob man das *wirklich* alles nutzen wird ... Bei ihm war die Antwort 'aeh ... nein'


----------



## bolg (10. Februar 2019)

Überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit, was ich so alles an die Anlötteile so dran schrauben kann...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Februar 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit, was ich so alles an die Anlötteile so dran schrauben kann...



Du scheinst ja noch einen alten Rahmen zu haben - guck Dir mal den aktuellen Troll an.


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> (...) Habt Ihr eine Idee, wo ich sowas beziehen kann?


Gibt es gelegentlich als Aktionsartikel beim Discounter, ansonsten Ebay. Kein Problem, nicht mal teuer.


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Februar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Gibt es gelegentlich als Aktionsartikel beim Discounter, ansonsten Ebay. Kein Problem, nicht mal teuer.



Joa habs unter Umweltmatte gefunden. Man muss nur wissen, wie es heißt ;o).


----------



## nightwolf (10. Februar 2019)

Wie heisst das Zeug jetzt? Umweltmatte  ???
Oh Mann ich wollt grad meckern, wieso es nur noch so teure Teile mit Kultmarkenlogos gibt ... Meine war viel billiger gewesen ...
So wie hier ... https://www.ebay.de/itm/122814170060 

Ich brech ab  Umweltmatte ...


----------



## nightwolf (10. Februar 2019)

Waer halt noch interessant zu wisssen *WIE* gross ... 
https://www.discounter-archiv.de/Schmutzfangmatte-gross-ALDI-Sued_p2496127.php


----------



## Frostfalke (10. Februar 2019)

Ja ich habe auch unter Schraubermatte, Werkstattmatte usw. gesucht. Nix. Aber weil man jetzt per Gesetz unter Mopeds die Matte wegen Öl legen muss, heißen sie jetzt Umweltmatten. Da war die Auswahl super. Hab jetzt 200x100 mit coolem Druck bestellt. Preis 39 Euro. Das war fair.


----------



## nightwolf (10. Februar 2019)

Ja klar, da muss ja irgend so was dahinterstecken ...  

Irgend eine tolle neue Vorschrift ... 
Vermutlich ist es aber illegal, so eine Matte fuers Fahrrad zu nutzen. Also sei besser vorsichtig  



> Diese Werkstattmatte wurde geprüft, ist FIM klassifiziert und kann für Cross- und Enduro als Umweltmatte eingesetzt werden


Cyclocross und Enduro. Da steht nix von Plusbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (10. Februar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja klar, da muss ja irgend so was dahinterstecken ...
> 
> Irgend eine tolle neue Vorschrift ...
> Vermutlich ist es aber illegal, so eine Matte fuers Fahrrad zu nutzen. Also sei besser vorsichtig
> ...


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Februar 2019)

Sagt mal Ihr Lieben, was machen wir eigentlich mit den Schutzblechen fürs schlechte Wetter bei dem Karate Monkey? Plastiksteckschutz bei Regen sieht wohl für den Ar... aus. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## lucie (12. Februar 2019)

... nicht fahren.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (12. Februar 2019)

https://www.raks.it/b2b/de/schutzblech/498-26-schwarz-80-mm-breite-fender-nimmt.html


----------



## nightwolf (12. Februar 2019)

Fiar ohne Uebersetzungsfehler musse Du schalte in die Italienisch 
https://www.bcycles.it/it/parafanghi/777-parafanghi-da-26-neri-80mm.html 

Versand 17.90 nach DE ...


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Februar 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> https://www.raks.it/b2b/de/schutzblech/498-26-schwarz-80-mm-breite-fender-nimmt.html



Hmm, leider zu schmal... . Meine Steckschutzbleche sind schon 90 und auch das ist grenzwertig wenig... . Und nicht fahren ist auch keine Option ;o). Kann ja nicht jedesmal bei Regen frei machen ^^.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (12. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hmm, leider zu schmal... . Meine Steckschutzbleche sind schon 90 und auch das ist grenzwertig wenig... . Und nicht fahren ist auch keine Option ;o). Kann ja nicht jedesmal bei Regen frei machen ^^.



War mehr oder weniger ins blaue getippt 70mm Reifenbreite + 10mm Überhang und Durchmesser größer 730mm


----------



## Rommos (12. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Hmm, leider zu schmal... . Meine Steckschutzbleche sind schon 90 und auch das ist grenzwertig wenig... . Und nicht fahren ist auch keine Option ;o). Kann ja nicht jedesmal bei Regen frei machen ^^.




Schau mal hier http://flexi-carbon.de/ und am Besten direkt anschreiben, Gabriel Kenzel gibt dir dann den Preis durch wenn er genau weiß was du brauchst.


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Schau mal hier http://flexi-carbon.de/ und am Besten direkt anschreiben, Gabriel Kenzel gibt dir dann den Preis durch wenn er genau weiß was du brauchst.



Cool. Ich frag mal an!


----------



## Speedskater (12. Februar 2019)

Flexi-carbon schaut am Bike dann so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (12. Februar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Flexi-carbon schaut am Bike dann so aus.



Sehr schön! Das ist die matte Variante oder?


----------



## Speedskater (12. Februar 2019)

Richtig, die sind matt, hier sieht man die 3k Carbon-Struktur besser.


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Februar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Richtig, die sind matt, hier sieht man die 3k Carbon-Struktur besser.



Sehr coole Teile!


----------



## sigma7 (12. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Sagt mal Ihr Lieben, was machen wir eigentlich mit den Schutzblechen fürs schlechte Wetter bei dem Karate Monkey?


Unter https://www.cyclingabout.com/list-fat-bike-fenders-mudguards-wide-tires/ ist eine gute Übersicht verfügbar.


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Februar 2019)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Unter https://www.cyclingabout.com/list-fat-bike-fenders-mudguards-wide-tires/ ist eine gute Übersicht verfügbar.



Super Dank Dir!


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja klar, da muss ja irgend so was dahinterstecken ...
> 
> Irgend eine tolle neue Vorschrift ...
> Vermutlich ist es aber illegal, so eine Matte fuers Fahrrad zu nutzen. Also sei besser vorsichtig
> ...



So, dass ist die UMWELTMATTE!


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2019)

Stelle gerade fest: Sie stinkt leider wie die helle Pest nach Chemie... . Kommt hinten vom Gummi. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das wegbekommt?


----------



## nightwolf (13. Februar 2019)

Ja so Zeug musst Du u. U. anfangs erstmal ein paar Tage auf dem Balkon ausstaenkern lassen.

Als unsere Goere klein war, hatten wir mal so einen Buchstaben-Puzzle-Teppich, da war das genauso gewesen. 
Unsere kleine Nichte hat diesen dann in geruchsneutral 'geerbt'


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Februar 2019)

Okay, habs auf den Balkon verbannt ;o).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punhill02 (14. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> ich werfe noch Stooge ins Rennen
> http://stoogecycles.co.uk/framesets/



moin,

hat hier jemand etwas mehr infos zu dem stooge highball?? taugt die truss fork?? und wie schwer sind die dinger??

gruß


----------



## JensXTR (15. Februar 2019)

Hier mal mein neues 27,5+


----------



## Boik (15. Februar 2019)

@JensXTR absolutes Traumbike, viel Spaß damit! Sollte ich mal Lust auf einen neuen Rahmen bekommen: dann den!


----------



## Ampelhasser (15. Februar 2019)

Hola,
ich mache bald eine Bikepacking Tour durch Spanien. Da ich größtenteils auf Schotterpisten unterwegs sein werden, sind mir die aktuell aufgezogenen Maxxis Minion zu fett.






Nach einigen Vergleichen habe ich mich jetzt für die Maxxis Chronicle entschieden.

Heute sind die Reifen - verpackt in nette Turnbeutel - angekommen.






Ich habe die Reifen mal auf die Waage gelegt:











Nach der Tour werde ich mal einen ausführlichen Bericht hier posten.

Ciao
Ampel


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2019)

Hab den Dackelschneider auch mal wieder bewegt, zwar nur im Hof aber wenigstens etwas


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. Februar 2019)

Ich habe irgendwo in US-Foren gelesen, dass Maxxis die 29+ Linie komplett aufgibt. Kann das wirklich sein? 
Kann ich mir irgendwie garnicht vorstellen, dass die diesen ganzen bikepacking hype einfach aufgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2019)

Zumindest aktuell sind die Maxxis Minion DHF + DHR, in 29x3,0 noch auf der offiziellen de-Seite gelistet. Wie es in USA aussieht, weiss ich nicht. Maxxis ist nur ein Reifenanbieter, ich würde nichts daraus ableiten. Vielleicht kommt bald ein anderer auf den Markt. z.B. Schwalbe oder Continental oder... Wer weiss das schon.

Der genannte Bikepacking-Hype ist derzeit noch überschaubar und splittet sich auf in Formate wie 27,5, 27,5+, 29 und 29+, sprich: 29+ ist nur ein (kleines) Segment dieses Marktes. Ausserdem gibt es gar nicht wirklich viele Bike-Hersteller, die spezielle 29+Rahmen bauen und anbieten. Als Teile-Zulieferer kann man sich da schon fragen, ob sich dafür Forschung, Entwicklung, Formenbau, Produktion, Marketing und Vertrieb wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Frostfalke (20. Februar 2019)

So Ihr Lieben, neuer Versuch des Aufbauthreads mit dem Karate Monkey: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein...wirklich-ein-semifatbike-aufbauthread.885517/


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Februar 2019)

Einstieg mit dem WED in die B+ Welt 

mit 27,5 x 50mm POG felgen, die ich vom P/L Verhältnis einfach unschlagbar finde....



 
Bohrungen müssen jedoch noch entgratet werden,



 
als Erstbereifung ein Paar Rocket Ron 3.0 für den kommenden Sommer,



 
wie vorher an den 29+ Felgen getestet, bekommen auch die B+ eine geklebt ....



 
bin gespannt wie sich das in der Praxis bewährt,



 

inzwischen brachte der Postbote auch die bestellten Speichen und ich kann somit die Laufräder nächste Woche zusammen bauen.


----------



## Frostfalke (23. Februar 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Einstieg mit dem WED in die B+ Welt
> 
> mit 27,5 x 50mm POG felgen, die ich vom P/L Verhältnis einfach unschlagbar finde....
> 
> ...



Also das mit er Folie finde ich ja mal Hammergeil. Hält das dauerhaft? Was hast Du genommen? Car-Wrappingfolie?


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Februar 2019)

Ja das ist Car Wrappingfolie, ob's dauerhaft hält weiß ich nicht. Das wird die Praxis zeigen. Ist aber auch nicht unbedingt meine Motivation. In ein zwei Jahren bekommt der Rahmen ganz andere Farben und macht das Felgendesign evtl. hinfällig.


----------



## caponedd (24. Februar 2019)

... mein Dude steht seit ein paar Tagen auch auf 29+.
... erste Bilder -> hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...d-technikthread.722544/page-191#post-15764998


----------



## Seneca02 (24. Februar 2019)

Endlich mal Zeit zum Basteln  Die Movelock ist zwar optisch nicht so reizvoll wie die Thomson, aber was tut man nicht alles für die Funktion


----------



## Seneca02 (24. Februar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Oder weil die Fertigungsqualität unter alles Sau ist, insbes. in dieser Preisklasse...


 Treffender kann man es nicht formulieren! +1


----------



## blubboo (24. Februar 2019)

Bei mir war auch basteln angesagt, mein Felt hat einen neuen LRS bekommen

vorher: WTB Scraber i45 mit Specialized Purgatory 3.0
Tolle Kombi die sicherlich alles mit macht, mir aber doch zu schlecht rollte.




 



jetzt: WTB Scraber i40 mit WTB Trail Blazer Light Fast Rolling 2.8
Die rollen wirklich leicht und schnell 



 



Und dann Probefahrt bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## Rommos (26. Februar 2019)

Stoogecycles Ck Flyer Proto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (26. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Stoogecycles Ck Flyer Proto
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 831166 Anhang anzeigen 831167



Aus den Titanrohren hätte man auch sicher einen hübschen Rahmen bauen können.


----------



## -zor- (26. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Stoogecycles Ck Flyer Proto
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 831166 Anhang anzeigen 831167



so is er aber schöner:


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Februar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Aus den Titanrohren hätte man auch sicher einen hübschen Rahmen bauen können.



Oder zwei Rahmen....


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Februar 2019)

Wahrscheinlich lachen jetzt gleich alle, aber ich habe mich gerade gefragt, wie man an dem Rahmen den Steuersatz wechselt? Ist da der Gabelschaft abnehmbar? Was bringt die doppelte Gabel technisch?


----------



## Rommos (26. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich lachen jetzt gleich alle, aber ich habe mich gerade gefragt, wie man an dem Rahmen den Steuersatz wechselt? Ist da der Gabelschaft abnehmbar? Was bringt die doppelte Gabel technisch?



Ja, richtig kombiniert - hier anhand der Jones Truss Fork zu erkennen






Und zum technischen Sinn kann ich ehrlich gesagt nix sagen - hab die früher nur hässlich gefunden. Mittlerweile ertappe ich mich immer mehr dabei, dass ich so etwas als Custom-Projekt gerne haben würde, so mit integrierten Aufnahmen für Taschen und Lampenhalter, intern verlegten Kabel und Bremsleitung, evt. noch kleiner Taschenträger oben....


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ja, richtig kombiniert - hier anhand der Jones Truss Fork zu erkennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ist der Vorbau sozusagen für Reisetaschen usw. gedacht. Was es nicht alles gibt .


----------



## Rommos (26. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Also ist der Vorbau sozusagen für Reisetaschen usw. gedacht. Was es nicht alles gibt .


Nein, von der eigentlichen Intension her nicht, kommt mehr aus den 30er Jahren, als man auch bei Motorrädern wohl Gabeln in den Stil hatte, damit sie stabiler/steifer waren....


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Nein, von der eigentlichen Intension her nicht, kommt mehr aus den 30er Jahren, als man auch bei Motorrädern wohl Gabeln in den Stil hatte, damit sie stabiler/steifer waren....



Ah okay.


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Stoogecycles Ck Flyer Proto
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 831166 Anhang anzeigen 831167



Als Jemand der ne Lauf Gabel fährt muss ich ja vorsichtig mit meinem Kommentaren sein, aber diese Gabeln nich m.M. nach das Schlimmste, was man einem Rahmen antuen kann.

Ciao
Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (26. Februar 2019)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Als Jemand der ne Lauf Gabel fährt muss ich ja vorsichtig mit meinem Kommentaren sein, aber diese Gabeln nich m.M. nach das Schlimmste, was man einem Rahmen antuen kann.
> 
> Ciao
> Ampel



So hab ich das auch immer empfunden, ganz ehrlich - aber seit ca. 6 Monaten und dem Stooge Speedball hat´s mich erwischt


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Was bringt die doppelte Gabel technisch?


Je nach Ausführung variiert das. Im ursprünglichen Sinn soll die Gabel bei Stößen gut flexen, fast schon ein bisschen federn (ähnlich der Lauf), beim Bremsen aber sehr (torsions-)steif sein.

Beim Stooge sieht es von der Rohrdicke und -geometrie eher nach reiner Show aus. Bei der Jones Gabel oben, sind die Bögen stärker ausgeprägt und die Rohre viel dünner. Da würde ich dann auch eine Funktion unterstellen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Februar 2019)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Als Jemand der ne Lauf Gabel fährt muss ich ja vorsichtig mit meinem Kommentaren sein, aber diese Gabeln nich m.M. nach das Schlimmste, was man einem Rahmen antuen kann.
> 
> Ciao
> Ampel


naja, die Lauf empfinde ich tatsächlich als noch schlimmer


----------



## nightwolf (26. Februar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> naja, die Lauf empfinde ich tatsächlich als noch schlimmer


Das ist doch diese Carbon-Furunkel, oder? Igitt


----------



## bolg (26. Februar 2019)

Ich habe für das Fatbike meines Sohnes auch schon mal über die Lauf nachgedacht. Mir gefällt die um Längen besser als die Standardfedergabeln, denen die Hersteller Gabelbrücken aus der Steinzeit spendiert haben. Das hat für mich den Eindruck von „schnell noch auf den Trend aufspringen und gucken, was wir noch so in der Krabbelkiste rumliegen haben“!


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Februar 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Ich habe für das Fatbike meines Sohnes auch schon mal über die Lauf nachgedacht. Mir gefällt die um Längen besser als die Standardfedergabeln, denen die Hersteller Gabelbrücken aus der Steinzeit spendiert haben. Das hat für mich den Eindruck von „schnell noch auf den Trend aufspringen und gucken, was wir noch so in der Krabbelkiste rumliegen haben“!



Die Lauf macht beim Fatbike wenig Sinn. Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Lauf ist eine tolle Gabel und ich liebe sie, aber sie hat ihre Stärken eindeutig bei kleinen Schlägen und Unebenheiten, die sie fantastisch wegbügelt. Das macht aber der Fatbikereifen auch schon von sich aus. Schläge die durch den Reifen gehen, die überlasten auch die Lauf. Also am Semifatbike wirklich gut, aber ab 4er Reifen kann man sich die Ausgabe schenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2019)

die gabel gibt es ja nur in zwei "federhärten", denke dass die leichte auch zu straff für deinen sohn sein könnte, oder hat er schwere knochen? ;-)


----------



## bolg (26. Februar 2019)

Nun, der Junge hat noch Luft nach oben. Im wesentlichen habt ihr auch recht. Wenn ich ab und an auf seinem Rad auch mal fahren darf, denke ich mir jedes mal, dass man mit den dicken Reifen eine Menge Technik spart! 
Nur bei arg vorblockten Trails, wäre eine Federgabel noch von Vorteil, aber da hilft der Federweg der Lauf auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Frostfalke (26. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die gabel gibt es ja nur in zwei "federhärten", denke dass die leichte auch zu straff für deinen sohn sein könnte, oder hat er schwere knochen? ;-)



Ansonsten ist ja die Federhärte auch in 1/3-Schritten senkbar .


----------



## Dani (26. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ja, richtig kombiniert - hier anhand der Jones Truss Fork zu erkennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Truss Fork ist viel steifer als jede herkömmlich gebaute Starrgabel, bei unwesentlich grösserem Gewicht. Komfortabler ist sie eher weniger, auch bei kleinen Rohrquerschnitten und Wandstärken, aber die Bremssteifigkeit ist unerreicht.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Februar 2019)

aber damit wird die front noch höher...
fahre selbst ein stooge mk3 (ohne kran vorne) und das ist schon eine umstellung trotz negativ vorbau.


----------



## Rommos (27. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aber damit wird die front noch höher...
> fahre selbst ein stooge mk3 (ohne kran vorne) und das ist schon eine umstellung trotz negativ vorbau.


Kommt ja auch immer auf persönliche Vorlieben und Körpermaße und -masse an 
Speedball gibt´s ja z.B. nur in einer Größe...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch immer auf persönliche Vorlieben und Körpermaße und -masse an
> Speedball gibt´s ja z.B. nur in einer Größe...
> Anhang anzeigen 831633 Anhang anzeigen 831634



Ja, aber wenn schon dann gleich in Ti machen lassen, mit allem was man immer schon gern gehabt hätte. Und wer seine Geometrie / Sitzposition kennt, der kann den Lenker auch mit der Gabel kombinieren / integrieren, oder sonst was verrücktes...


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2019)

Thema Trussfork:

Ich rede seit etwa zwei Jahren an meinen Krampen-Retter hin, dass wir so ein Teil für den grünen Liebling brutzeln sollten...
Schaut nicht ganz so schlecht aus, dass es dieses Jahr endlich klappt.


----------



## Dani (27. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aber damit wird die front noch höher...
> fahre selbst ein stooge mk3 (ohne kran vorne) und das ist schon eine umstellung trotz negativ vorbau.


Inwiefern empfindest Du die höhere Front als Nachteil? 
Nach meinen Erfahrungen darf die Front ruhig hoch sein, solange der Rahmen lang genug ist, die Rückenneigung bleibt gleich wie bei kürzerem Oberrohr und tieferer Front, aber man hat weniger Druck auf der Hand und kann besser ziehen am Lenker.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2019)

Thema truss fork und hoher front: hab mir gerade eine gebaut aber die truss rods nur bis zum konussitz geführt. Dafür konnte ich aber ein tapered Steuerrohr verbauen.
Die Gabel ist auch nicht so asozial schwer, aber über den flex kann ich noch nichts sagen. Kann 2.8er Reifen auf 650b.

Ich habe das gemacht, weil mich klassische Formgebung beim Basteln einfach nicht anmacht. Ich stehe sowieso mittlerweile auf hässliche Fahrräder


Anderes Thema, weswegen ich mich mal wieder angemeldet habe: gibt es eine gute Federgabel für 26+?  100-120mm
Oder kann irgendeine Gabel die für 650bx2.4 ausgelegt ist 26x3.0 aufnehmen?
Hätte den Vorteil, dass es da auch boost varianten zu häufig gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (28. Februar 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Thema truss fork und hoher front: hab mir gerade eine gebaut aber die truss rods nur bis zum konussitz geführt. Dafür konnte ich aber ein tapered Steuerrohr verbauen.
> Die Gabel ist auch nicht so asozial schwer, aber über den flex kann ich noch nichts sagen. Kann 2.8er Reifen auf 650b.
> 
> Ich habe das gemacht, weil mich klassische Formgebung beim Basteln einfach nicht anmacht. Ich stehe sowieso mittlerweile auf hässliche Fahrräder



Cooles Projekt  Sowas in der Art gibt´s auch von Moonmen - die Moonblaster Fork


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2019)

@Rommos würde auch niemals behaupten, dass ich keine inspiration für das Designeh hatte Das erste Mal habe ich diese Form bei oddity gesehen. Lagen halt einige 16mm cromo Rohre in der Ecke.

Bin am überlegen mein verstossenes MaschinenbauStudium raus zu holen und as Flächenträgheitsmoment über die Gabelhöhe zu berechnen im Vergleich mit herkömmliche unicrown Gabelbeinen und den geschwungenen disc Gabelbeinen, die man so kaufen kann.

Die gabel ist für mein "gravel"+ Rahmen, nicht für ein MTB


----------



## Rommos (28. Februar 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> @Rommos würde auch niemals behaupten, dass ich keine inspiration für das Designeh hatte Das erste Mal habe ich diese Form bei oddity gesehen. Lagen halt einige 16mm cromo Rohre in der Ecke.
> 
> Bin am überlegen mein verstossenes MaschinenbauStudium raus zu holen und as Flächenträgheitsmoment über die Gabelhöhe zu berechnen im Vergleich mit herkömmliche unicrown Gabelbeinen und den geschwungenen disc Gabelbeinen, die man so kaufen kann.
> 
> Die gabel ist für mein "gravel"+ Rahmen, nicht für ein MTB


Wollte da gar nix "ankreiden, aufdecken" oder so, find das einfach sehr cool, sowas zu bauen 
Hab nur gesucht, wo ich das schon mal gesehen hab  deine ist ja auch filigraner, die Moonmen ist ja schon relativ massiv versteift, und für Fatbikes m.W. (edit: wohl custom Zitat Website _The Moonblaster comes as shown for $1525.  Each fork is made custom for perfect fit)_
Hat meinen höchsten Respekt, sowas selbst zu bauen, top! Hoffe, ich sehe mal das komplette bike, ganz egal welcher "Gattung" es angehört


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2019)

Muss den hinterbau nochmal hässlicher machen, dann zeige ich es gerne. Gabelbau war ein Krampf, musste alle gehrungen vonhvon  feilen. So schnell nicht wieder

Habe mich nicht ertappt gefühlt, wollte die Credits nur aufs richtige Vorbild lenken. Moonmen ist auch ganz grosses Kino, sowieso


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Februar 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Thema truss fork und hoher front: hab mir gerade eine gebaut aber die truss rods nur bis zum konussitz geführt. Dafür konnte ich aber ein tapered Steuerrohr verbauen.
> Die Gabel ist auch nicht so asozial schwer, aber über den flex kann ich noch nichts sagen. Kann 2.8er Reifen auf 650b.
> 
> Ich habe das gemacht, weil mich klassische Formgebung beim Basteln einfach nicht anmacht. Ich stehe sowieso mittlerweile auf hässliche Fahrräder
> ...



Sehr cool! Respekt 

Für mich müsste die Truss Fork aber oben am Steuerrohr geklemmt sein, aber ich würd dann für mich den Vorbau und eventuell Lenker auch gleich mit integrieren... aber eigentlich sollte ich schweigen, ich habs bisher noch nicht geschafft was selber zu machen, blos machen lassen...


----------



## Rommos (28. Februar 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Respekt
> 
> Für mich müsste die Truss Fork aber oben am Steuerrohr geklemmt sein, aber ich würd dann für mich den Vorbau und eventuell Lenker auch gleich mit integrieren... aber eigentlich sollte ich schweigen, ich habs bisher noch nicht geschafft was selber zu machen, blos machen lassen...



Das wäre natürlich gleich der Oberhammer - praktisch oben an den Bögen den Lenker anzusetzen - aber da muss dann schon geometriemäßig / Sitzposition alles auf ewig feststehen


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Respekt
> 
> Für mich müsste die Truss Fork aber oben am Steuerrohr geklemmt sein, aber ich würd dann für mich den Vorbau und eventuell Lenker auch gleich mit integrieren... aber eigentlich sollte ich schweigen, ich habs bisher noch nicht geschafft was selber zu machen, blos machen lassen...



Das wollte ich eigentlich als nächstes machen. Also den Vorbau integrieren, Lenker eher nicht.
Aber ich muss mir irgendeine Fräse holen. Wenigstens eine Tischfräsmaschine für 220v. Und erstmal checken, wie diese Gabel so geworden ist.


Aber jetzt Mal zu meiner Federgabel Frage, Jungs


----------



## Rommos (28. Februar 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Das wollte ich eigentlich als nächstes machen. Also den Vorbau integrieren, Lenker eher nicht.
> Aber ich muss mir irgendeine Fräse holen. Wenigstens eine Tischfräsmaschine für 220v. Und erstmal checken, wie diese Gabel so geworden ist.



 du wohnst nicht zufällig bei mir in der Nähe ?



doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Aber jetzt Mal zu meiner Federgabel Frage, Jungs



Dan kann ich leider nicht helfen, hab zwar 26x3.0 in Betrieb, 





aber hab mit Federgabel keine Erfahrung damit


----------



## Speedskater (28. Februar 2019)

Zur Federgabel: In eine Fox 34 27,5+ passen sogar 4Zöller auf 65mm Felgen rein.




Wenn Du eine gute Gabel haben möchtest, würde ich die Manitou Mattoc 27,5+ mit IRT empfehlen, die ist bis 27,5x3,4" freigegeben, da sollte auch ein 26x3" Reifen rein passen.
Die Gabeln haben beide 110x15mm Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> du wohnst nicht zufällig bei mir in der Nähe ?



Wieso? Willste mir ne Fräsmaschine schenken?


----------



## doedsmaskinen (28. Februar 2019)

@Speedskater cool, werde ich mir ansehen. Danke für den tip


----------



## Rommos (28. Februar 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Wieso? Willste mir ne Fräsmaschine schenken?



Nein, aber dann würde ich als zweiter für eine Trussfork-Kleinserie bereit stehen


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2019)

Dani schrieb:


> Inwiefern empfindest Du die höhere Front als Nachteil?
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen darf die Front ruhig hoch sein, solange der Rahmen lang genug ist, die Rückenneigung bleibt gleich wie bei kürzerem Oberrohr und tieferer Front, aber man hat weniger Druck auf der Hand und kann besser ziehen am Lenker.


mir geht es um den richtigen hebel bergauf im wiegetritt. fahre ssp/fxd und wenn der lenker zu hoch ist kann ich nicht gescheit ziehen.
ansonsten ist es beim abfahren durchaus angenehm nicht zu viel gewicht vorne zu haben.


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Februar 2019)

doedsmaskinen schrieb:


> Thema truss fork und hoher front: hab mir gerade eine gebaut aber die truss rods nur bis zum konussitz geführt. Dafür konnte ich aber ein tapered Steuerrohr verbauen.
> Die Gabel ist auch nicht so asozial schwer, aber über den flex kann ich noch nichts sagen. Kann 2.8er Reifen auf 650b.
> 
> Ich habe das gemacht, weil mich klassische Formgebung beim Basteln einfach nicht anmacht. Ich stehe sowieso mittlerweile auf hässliche Fahrräder
> ...




Finde ich irgendwie mal so komplett lässig. Einhorn drauf, Gabelschaft im SCHRAUBSTOCK   . Eine Werkstatt nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich gleich der Oberhammer - praktisch oben an den Bögen den Lenker anzusetzen - aber da muss dann schon geometriemäßig / Sitzposition alles auf ewig feststehen



Wenn man es schlau macht, dann macht man den Vorbau einstellbar ... Ideen wären da, kommt aber immer auf den Einzelfall an was geht und was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani (28. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mir geht es um den richtigen hebel bergauf im wiegetritt. fahre ssp/fxd und wenn der lenker zu hoch ist kann ich nicht gescheit ziehen.
> ansonsten ist es beim abfahren durchaus angenehm nicht zu viel gewicht vorne zu haben.



Alles klar, das kann ich nachvollziehen... Dann musst Du halt das Tretlager 40mm höher ansetzen, dann passt es wieder


----------



## dertutnix (28. Februar 2019)

wer kann mir bitte helfen? 
Ich suche ein 27,5erPlus, ungefedert, Stahlrahmen. 
Eigentlich bin ich Surly-Freund, aber da gibt es doch sicher noch (leistbare) Alternativen?


----------



## Seneca02 (28. Februar 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Finde ich irgendwie mal so komplett lässig. Einhorn drauf, Gabelschaft im SCHRAUBSTOCK   . Eine Werkstatt nach meinem Geschmack!



Im Schraubstock sind weiche Backen, daher ist es kein Problem eine Gabel mit Stahlschaft einzuspannen


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2019)

dertutnix schrieb:


> wer kann mir bitte helfen?
> Ich suche ein 27,5erPlus, ungefedert, Stahlrahmen.
> Eigentlich bin ich Surly-Freund, aber da gibt es doch sicher noch (leistbare) Alternativen?


stooge mk3 bzw 4
brother cycles big bro
genesis longitude
...


----------



## -zor- (28. Februar 2019)

> wer kann mir bitte helfen?
> Ich suche ein 27,5erPlus, ungefedert, Stahlrahmen.
> Eigentlich bin ich Surly-Freund, aber da gibt es doch sicher noch (leistbare) Alternativen?



Kona Unit
Charge cooker 0


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Februar 2019)

Gut, ich bin voreingenommen, aber das Karate Monkey hat sich schon cool gebaut! Warum also nicht bei Surly bleiben und das nehmen?


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Februar 2019)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Im Schraubstock sind weiche Backen, daher ist es kein Problem eine Gabel mit Stahlschaft einzuspannen



Ja, habe ich mir schon gedacht, sah trotzdem geil robust aus .


----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2019)

Inzwischen ist es leider nicht mehr ganz billig, aber das Sardinha ist in meinen Augen das heißere Eisen.
Das Cooker ist sehr günstig, aber als Rahmen kaum noch zu bekommen


----------



## bolg (3. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen! Hat jemand schon mal am Troll an der Originalgabel eine 180er Bremsscheibe verbaut? Wie üblich ist bei dem Thema "Resteverwertung" immer was nicht da, was man gerade braucht. Eine 180er hätte ich noch da, im Waschzettel zum Rahmen gibt Surly jedoch erst mal nur 160er Scheiben an. Das allerdings auch nur explizit für das HR.


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2019)

Mahlzeit @bolg ,

Ich hab eine Troll-Gabel im Einsatz, allerdings ohne den Rest vom Troll  - in meinem Xtracycle Projekt.
Und ich hab eine 180er Scheibe verbaut, das ist auch zulaessig (wenn ich mich nicht komplett taeusche, bin mir ziemlich sicher, das nachgelesen zu haben - ich mach ja keinen Harakiri  ).
Ich hielt es fuer etwas albern, am VR nur 160 zu haben (so war es am Anfang gewesen wg. Teile-Uebernahme), wo das Xtracycle am HR mindestens 180 hat (kleiner geht da naemlich nicht).
Bilder findest Du in meinem Xtracycle Album. https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/84872 

Du kannst mal davon ausgehen, dass die 160 wirklich nur fuer hinten gelten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (3. März 2019)

@nightwolf - auch spannend, was du da geschraubt hast. Was für Schwergewichte musst du denn transportieren?
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Kannst du mir sagen, was wieviel mm das Distanzstück/Spacer (wie heißen die Dinger eigentlich) für die Adaptermontage hatte?


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2019)

Das ist die Troll-Gabel-Anleitung. Die hab ich auch in Print bei meiner Gabel dabei gehabt. 
Wobei bei mir 'Condition' nur bis 2 freigegeben war, jetzt ist es bei 3. Aber OK, meine ist glaub ich von Ende 2017, da kann sich ja was getan haben.
https://surlybikes.com/uploads/downloads/26041_SUR_Troll_Fork_INST-2.pdf


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> @nightwolf - auch spannend, was du da geschraubt hast. Was für Schwergewichte musst du denn transportieren? (...)


Naja bis jetzt noch nicht viel. Wir haben das Auto nochmal durch den TUEV gebracht 
Die Frage stellt sich nach Februar 2021 wieder 

Bei Deiner zweiten Frage steh ich auf dem Schlauch.
Ich hab fuer die Bremse eben dann einen +20 Adapter verwendet fuer die 180er Scheibe anstelle eines 'Nulladapters' fuer 160.
Meinst Du das?

Edit: Was ich vorhin noch sagen wollte - in der Anleitung steht seltsamerweise gar nix ueber die max. Scheibengroesse 

Edit2: Bremsadapter: Hier kannst Du es gut sehen - Typ A fuer 180 statt Typ B fuer 160 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/263873567741


----------



## bolg (3. März 2019)

Denkfehler: Habs inzwischen auch gesehen, dass der Scheibenadapter das "mehr" an Abstand schon mitbringt. Ich dachte, da käme ein Distanzstück zum 160er Adapter dazu.


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> (...) Ich dachte, da käme ein Distanzstück zum 160er Adapter dazu.


Das waere dann, wenn die Gabel PM160mm ausgelegt waere. Dann musst Du einfach unterfuettern fuer die 10mm mehr Radius.
Das ist sowas da: https://www.ebay.de/itm/142031133509 
Aber beim Troll ist noch alles IS


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2019)

Ich bin immer noch am Raetseln, wo ich die Info, dass 180mm moeglich ist, her habe.
Vermutlich war das bei Bike-Components auf der Seite gestanden. 
Und da die Gabel mal wieder nicht lieferbar ist, ist diese Info nicht mehr auffindbar. 
Eine andere Erklaerung hab ich da grade echt nicht.


----------



## bolg (4. März 2019)

Da das Datenblatt zu meinem Rahmen das auch gar nicht ausschließt, werde ich die 180er Scheibe jetzt verbauen. Der ist zwar von 2012, aber da war das ja schon üblich, von daher....


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (4. März 2019)

*29+ Empfehlung für den Einstieg gesucht *

Hello - eigentlich wollte ich meinen Fuhrpark verkleinern und stattdessen werden in diesem Forum Begehrlichkeiten geweckt nach Dingen, von deren Existenz ich bis vor kurzem gar nichts wusste. 

Ich bin (immer noch) auf der Suche nach DEM Bike und bräuchte eine Empfehlung für ein 29+ Bike mit vielen Löchern für Gepäck  wir erreichen mit 2 kleinen Kindern auch bei Tagesausflügen mit dem Rad schnell Volumen, die andere Bikepacker für eine Woche am Start haben. Alle meine Räder sind bisher ein Kompromiss in diese Richtung. 

Es soll ein Arbeitstier werden - Gewicht ist sekundär und Ausstattung soll solide sein, muss aber nicht highend sein. Upgrades kann man immer noch vornehmen.

Bisher richtig geil (aber leider auch teuer) finde ich das Trek 1120 dicht gefolgt vom Surly Krampus. 

Starrgabel und 29x3.0 Freigabe sind mir wichtig, beim Rest bin ich offen.

Gerne als Fertigbike weil wenig Zeit zum Schrauben (aber kein k.o. Kriterium) - neu oder gebraucht ist mir auch egal. 

Habt ihr noch weitere Tipps? Falls ein anderer Thread besser passen würde, bitte um Info.

Happy Trails
Nina


----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> *29+ Empfehlung für den Einstieg gesucht *
> 
> Hello - eigentlich wollte ich meinen Fuhrpark verkleinern und stattdessen werden in diesem Forum Begehrlichkeiten geweckt nach Dingen, von deren Existenz ich bis vor kurzem gar nichts wusste.
> 
> ...


Das Trek 1120 hat einen stolzen Preis für das gebotene. Für Touren bist du bei Surly mit dem ECR vielleicht besser bedient. Willst du aufbauen oder ein Komplettrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (4. März 2019)

@BigJohn Komplettrad vor Aufbau, wobei Aufbau möglich ist. Das ECR kommt in Gr. S als 27.5 soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe. Am Krampus vs. ECR reizt mich, dass es mit der entsprechenden Federgabel später mal ein geiles Trailbike abgeben würde (die Kinder werden ja auch größer irgendwann mal und ich kann wieder fahren wo und wie ich will ]. Ansonsten bin ich natürlich bei dir, dass es vermutlich die bessere Wahl wäre. Aber was beim Fahrradkauf hat mit Vernunft zu tun?! VG


----------



## KillerTurtle (4. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> *29+ Empfehlung für den Einstieg gesucht *
> 
> Hello - eigentlich wollte ich meinen Fuhrpark verkleinern und stattdessen werden in diesem Forum Begehrlichkeiten geweckt nach Dingen, von deren Existenz ich bis vor kurzem gar nichts wusste.
> 
> ...



Travers Angus Titan. Eines für Alles!


----------



## bolg (4. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> *29+ Empfehlung für den Einstieg gesucht *
> 
> Hello - eigentlich wollte ich meinen Fuhrpark verkleinern und stattdessen werden in diesem Forum Begehrlichkeiten geweckt nach Dingen, von deren Existenz ich bis vor kurzem gar nichts wusste.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte eine Weile neben dem ECR und Krampus noch das Salsa Vaya in die engere Wahl genommen. Bietet ebenfalls viele Lötsockel für Gepäckträger etc., bin dan aber bei dem Surly Troll gelandet. Entscheidend war u.a. die große Bandbreite bzgl. Aufbaumöglichkeiten (Derzeit 28“ Felgen - aber mal sehen, der Rahmen ist noch nicht fertig aufgebaut).


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (4. März 2019)

Wollte ganz spontan die Krampe bestellen und jetzt gibt es nirgends das Komplettbike in schwarz in S! Ist das zu glauben? Bruised ego ist zwar fesch, aber hab schon ein Habit in der Farbe...

Das Karate Monkey würde mir bei 29x3 gefallen, aber dafür hat es ja nur die Freigabe bei 27.5...

Da will man einmal Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (5. März 2019)

Ich würde das Trek 1120 nehmen. Für mich haben die da ein Bike mit sehr durchdachter Gepäckanbringung. Kommt natürlich drauf an was alles mit muss.


----------



## bolg (5. März 2019)

Mal unabhängig vom „haben will“-Faktor, muss es zwingend 29“ sein? Bei Rahmengröße S und vlt. späterem Einsatz als MTB wäre 27,5 eigentlich nicht die schlechteste Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (5. März 2019)

Offenbar tickt @Frolleinchen81 gleich wie ich, Sinn und Unsinn sind egal, es muss 29 Plus sein 
Ich kann aber immerhin M fahren, was auch schon ein recht kleines Rahmendreieck gibt... Bei mir werde ich in Bälde mit GODZILLA meine Erfahrungen machen...
Ich denke, auch mit S kann man mit 29 Plus Spass haben. Auch wenn 27.5 Plus mehr Spielraum am Rahmen ergibt.


----------



## bolg (5. März 2019)

Godzilla?!? So ein Mopedumbau? Oder was meinst du? Ich habe da eine Lücke ....


----------



## Rommos (5. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Godzilla?!? So ein Mopedumbau? Oder was meinst du? Ich habe da eine Lücke ....


Guckstu hier


----------



## bolg (5. März 2019)

Ah, hätte gleich im Forum suchen sollen 
Danke!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (5. März 2019)




----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Wollte ganz spontan die Krampe bestellen und jetzt gibt es nirgends das Komplettbike in schwarz in S! (...)


Ja das ist beknackt, ich hab vor ein paar Wochen mal gegooglet und da gabs irgendwo noch eines in S recht guenstig (rot).
Aber das scheint ein Einzelstueck gewesen zu sein und inzwischen ist es wohl weg, sonst haette ich das schon gepostet


----------



## Rommos (5. März 2019)

@Frolleinchen81 hier gibt es das 2017er Frameset vom Krampus in S (hier in deutscher Website Version)


----------



## Speedskater (5. März 2019)

@Frolleinchen81, wenn Du keine Kompromisse machen möchtest, empfehle ich chinesisches Titan, siehe Signatur  Projekt 2016 und 2017.
Custom Titan Rahmen nur paar hundert Euro teurer als Stahl von der Stange.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (5. März 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Frolleinchen81, wenn Du keine Kompromisse machen möchtest, empfehle ich chinesisches Titan, siehe Signatur  Projekt 2016 und 2017.
> Custom Titan Rahmen nur paar hundert Euro teurer als Stahl von der Stange.



Da kann ich nur beipflichten. Setzt aber voraus, dass du ungefähr weisst was du möchtest. Dann kannst du auch gleich die passende Gabel mit Befestigungsösen machen lassen...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (5. März 2019)

Hello- also mit Vernunft hat das mal gar nix zu tun. Mein Herz sagt 29+ und so muss es dann auch sein. 27.5 als Fully ist auch schon da, ebenso wie 26 Vollfat! Bei Titan regt sich nix in mir. 

Rahmenset ginge, aber lieber wäre mir Komplettbike.

Das Trek war eigentlich mein Fav, aber das Surly hat mehr Charme und löst dieses ganz schlimme 'haben-will' in mir aus.

Und nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (5. März 2019)

zu 29+ und Rahmengröße S

das dürft ein 29+ in Größe S sein
http://i.imgur.com/kGFN8cm.jpg

und so schaut ein 27,5+ Bike mit 58 cm Oberrohr aus




Nur mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Hello- also mit Vernunft hat das mal gar nix zu tun. Mein Herz sagt 29+ und so muss es dann auch sein. 27.5 als Fully ist auch schon da, ebenso wie 26 Vollfat! Bei Titan regt sich nix in mir.
> 
> Rahmenset ginge, aber lieber wäre mir Komplettbike.
> 
> ...



Krampe aufbauen.


----------



## bolg (5. März 2019)

Hier noch zu bekommen 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Krampus-29-Rahmenkit-p61209/
Und dann selbst aufbauen...


----------



## Burba (5. März 2019)

jut, mal keine Krampe, hab meine No.4 auf 26+ gestellt...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (5. März 2019)

Beim Stöbern gesehen. S ist nicht an Lager, aber vielleicht ist es doch von Interesse...

Bombtrack BEYOND+ ADV 29+ Offroad Trekking Rahmenset - 2019 - matt metallic green

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=307796;menu=1000,2,99,166;mid=0;pgc=0

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der 2- geht, sprich ein Umwerfer montiert werden kann. Krampus kann, oder? Meine wegen dem Knick im Sitzrohr...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (5. März 2019)

Das Bombtrack finde ich auch richtig geil. Will eh nur einfach!

Mir schwirrt das Kopf, nachdem das ECR und Karate Monkey nun auch/doch im Rennen sind.

Oh man.

Edit: auch als Komplettbike zum fairen Kurs erhältlich:

https://www.bike24.de/p1298786.html

Gewicht bei Gr. M ist mit 12.x kg angegeben was auch sehr akzeptabel ist.

Falls ich nicht mehr schreibe, habe ich bestellt und mein Mann hat mich gekillt...


----------



## Frostfalke (5. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Das Bombtrack finde ich auch richtig geil. Will eh nur einfach!
> 
> Mir schwirrt das Kopf, nachdem das ECR und Karate Monkey nun auch/doch im Rennen sind.
> 
> ...



Du hast den gewöhnungsbedürftigen Mutti-Hollandrad-Lenker am Bombtrack gesehen?  Ansonsten aber auch ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Das Bombtrack finde ich auch richtig geil. Will eh nur einfach!
> 
> Mir schwirrt das Kopf, nachdem das ECR und Karate Monkey nun auch/doch im Rennen sind.
> 
> ...



Dann muss aber er schreiben was du bestellt hast


----------



## Rommos (6. März 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Du hast den gewöhnungsbedürftigen Mutti-Hollandrad-Lenker am Bombtrack gesehen?  Ansonsten aber auch ein sehr schönes Rad!


Oha, du traust dich  das ist ein orig. "Jones-H-Loop Bar" - fast sowas wie ein heiliger Gral in bikepackingtourdividefinisherwasweißichwiemanesnochnennt-Kreisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (6. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Oha, du traust dich  das ist ein orig. "Jones-H-Loop Bar" - fast sowas wie ein heiliger Gral in bikepackingtourdividefinisherwasweißichwiemanesnochnennt-Kreisen


Jungs, vorsicht. Hab so’n Teil! 
Der Lenker ist super! Die Optik ist nur anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Frostfalke (6. März 2019)

Glaub ich Euch aufs Wort . Ich weiß auch, dass er beliebt ist, sieht trotzdem gewöhnungsbedürftig aus .


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. März 2019)

Ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich auch austauschen wollen. Noch kreist mein Finger über dem Bestellbutton...


----------



## bolg (6. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich auch austauschen wollen. Noch kreist mein Finger über dem Bestellbutton...


Hier ein Motivationsschub hinsichtlich Aufbau.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (6. März 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Zur Federgabel: In eine Fox 34 27,5+ passen sogar 4Zöller auf 65mm Felgen rein.



du weisst nicht zufällig ob in ein anderes modell für 29+ 27.5x3.8 passen könnten, oder?
wenn man nicht unbedingt auf die mastodon zurückgreifen möchte. Ich kenne mich mit federgabeln noch kein bisschen aus, taste mich da gerade ran


----------



## Speedskater (6. März 2019)

Ich befürchte das die Fox 34 27,5+ die einzige ist wo 4.0er Reifen passen.
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob bei dem 2018er Model noch 4,0er Reifen passen.
Bei der Manitou Mattoc 27,5+ passt jedenfalls kein 4Zöller rein, sonst wäre es eine Manitou geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (6. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich auch austauschen wollen. Noch kreist mein Finger über dem Bestellbutton...



Ich teste den Lenker gerne - bitte ggf. melden!


----------



## bolg (6. März 2019)

@Frolleinchen81 
Und noch ein Appetithappen


----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2019)

Schade um die catilever Aufnahmen die stören ein wenig.


----------



## bolg (6. März 2019)

Die kommen noch weg, sind eingeschraubt.


----------



## Rommos (6. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 834533 @Frolleinchen81
> Und noch ein Appetithappen


...ist halt kein 29+ 
Aber mit Dropbar und mit ohne  Canti-Bolzen


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Und noch ein Appetithappen


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, inwieweit dein gezeigtes Surly Nina hilft, das anvisierte Bombtrack zu bestellen. 



Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn wahrscheinlich auch austauschen wollen. Noch kreist mein Finger über dem Bestellbutton...



Ergonomische Lenker gibt es ja auch in abgespeckter Version, so etwa den Answer 20/20 in Carbon hier an meinem Stache:


----------



## bolg (6. März 2019)

@Rommos - die fehlende +Bereifung gibt Punktabzug. Andererseits bin mit der Reifengröße auch noch nicht so ganz einig. Evt. baue ich mal noch auf 27,5 um oder verzichte beim nächsten Reifenwechsel auf Stollen - dann passt da noch bis 60mm was rein 
@FlowinFlo - vermutlich hilft es nicht sonderlich, aber es hat auch keine Nebenwirkungen


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. März 2019)

Das Stache oder eben das 1120 gefallen mir auch. So so schwer die Entscheidung.

Inzwischen sind im Rennen (keine bestimmte Reihenfolge):

Bombtrack beyond
Trek 1120
Surly Krampus (würde mir der charmante @Frostfalke nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen
Surly ECR
Surly Karate Monkey
Am WE werde ich mich entscheiden, die Entscheidungsfindung wird ja nicht leichter.

Danke an alle für so coole Ideen!

Happy Trails


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2019)

@Frolleinchen81 29+ geht doch auch im Fatbike,da brauchts doch keinen neuen Rahmen für!?


----------



## -zor- (7. März 2019)

ich würde ja noch das Kona Unit X einwerfen was mit 1300€ fürs komplett Rad auch geradezu ein Schnäppchen ist und auch alles bietet, aber 3.0er nur in 27,5"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (7. März 2019)

@Frolleinchen81 - dann wünsche ich eine gute Entscheidungsfindung, wobei ist doch gar nicht so schwierig :
- wenn du selbst nicht aufbauen willst, dann 3.
- wenn du feddisch kaufen willst 1.


----------



## dertutnix (7. März 2019)

@Frolleinchen81 bei HiBike gibt es das Krampus in S, zumindest wohl noch...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. März 2019)

Also, Update:

Bombtrack beyond
Trek 1120
Surly Krampus (würde mir der charmante 

@Frostfalke nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen
Surly ECR
Surly Karate Monkey
Kona Unit X
@Meister-Dieter: den Gedanken hatte ich nach einem Hinweis hier im Forum auch, zumal mir der Rahmen gut taugt. Daraufhin hat sich @Frostfalke mein Fatbike angeschaut und mir davon abgeraten. Die techn. Gründe kann ich dir leider nicht wiedergeben. Plus (und da setzt wieder die Unvernunft ein, wenn es um Bikes geht: wenn ich für den Umbau eh schon Geld in die Hand nehme, warum dann nicht mehr ein neues Spielzeug kaufen. Passt dann natürlich nicht zum Gedanken, den Fuhrpark zu verkleinern. Aber Logik ist hier eh nicht beteiligt...)


----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2019)

War ja klar, dass der erwiesene Fatbike-Hasser @Frostfalke dir davon abrät. Der ist nur neidisch, dass du mit dem Q-Faktor zurechtkommst


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. März 2019)

Nachtrag: beim ECR Komplettbike gab es wohl zum 2019er Wechsel ein Upgrade auf 1fach plus eine Farbe, die so hässlich ist, dass sie schon wieder rockt: Norwegian cheese oder so ähnlich. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich dieses Bike bekommen könnte? Finde nichts.


----------



## Rommos (7. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: beim ECR Komplettbike gab es wohl zum 2019er Wechsel ein Upgrade auf 1fach plus eine Farbe, die so hässlich ist, dass sie schon wieder rockt: Norwegian cheese oder so ähnlich. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich dieses Bike bekommen könnte? Finde nichts.



Gibt es das überhaupt in S?

Hier ist es erst ab M auswähl- aber auch nicht verfügbar...

Edit: in S dann als 27,5+ hier oder als Komplettbike z.B. und hier als Rahmenset lagernd


----------



## cherokee190 (7. März 2019)

So ganz unsinnig finde ich Fatbikes mit 29+ Laufrädern eigentlich nicht. Ob nun das vorhandene umgerüstet oder ein Fatbikrahmen mit 29+ aufgebaut wird. Es bleibt dabei immer die Option der Wahl zwischen schmalen Plus oder Fatbike Reifen. Auch wenn es nur mal für einen Urlaub am Strand oder für die Wintermonate ist, du hast definitiv mit einem Rahmen mehr Möglichkeiten. Passt dann auch noch der LRS des bisherigen Fatbikes im neuen Rahmen, um so besser.

Wie einige andere auch, nutze ich Fatbikes bereits mehrere Jahre im Wechsel mit 29+ Laufrädern. Das Wednesday habe ich mir dabei zur vorrangigen Nutzung von Plus Bereifung aufgebaut. Aber immer mit der Option auf 4.0" Bereifung. Immer nach Lust und Laune  ...





Beim Komplettbike Kauf irrelevant (eine Krampe in S sieht schon  aus) aber beim Selbstbau (Rahmenkauf) definitiv ein weiterer Gedanke wert. Zudem erhöht das auch den Argumentationswert: ein Rahmen für zwei Bikekonzepte. Ist dann eine vergrößerte Verkleinerung des Bikeparks


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass der erwiesene Fatbike-Hasser @Frostfalke dir davon abrät. Der ist nur neidisch, dass du mit dem Q-Faktor zurechtkommst


Wenn das bikefitting es aber zu Tage fördert,was willst du da machen.......


----------



## Frostfalke (7. März 2019)

Also ich glaube


BigJohn schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass der erwiesene Fatbike-Hasser @Frostfalke dir davon abrät. Der ist nur neidisch, dass du mit dem Q-Faktor zurechtkommst



Hehe, genau. Aber mal im Ernst, wenn schon ein Fatbike da ist und ein neuer Rahmen für 29+ angeschafft werden soll, dann nehme ich doch ein 29+ Rahmen, bei dem die Standards für + schon passen und pfusche nicht mit Fatbikestandards rum. Wäre was Anderes gewesen, wenn es ein 2in1 Bike hätte werden sollen, aber das Fatbike sollte ja nicht abgeschafft werden . Und unter uns, ich heule immernoch innerlich, wenn ich an mein Fatbike denke. Ich hab das Ding echt geliebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (7. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> So ganz unsinnig finde ich Fatbikes mit 29+ Laufrädern eigentlich nicht. Ob nun das vorhandene umgerüstet oder ein Fatbikrahmen mit 29+ aufgebaut wird. Es bleibt dabei immer die Option der Wahl zwischen schmalen Plus oder Fatbike Reifen. Auch wenn es nur mal für einen Urlaub am Strand oder für die Wintermonate ist, du hast definitiv mit einem Rahmen mehr Möglichkeiten. Passt dann auch noch der LRS des bisherigen Fatbikes im neuen Rahmen, um so besser.
> 
> Wie einige andere auch, nutze ich Fatbikes bereits mehrere Jahre im Wechsel mit 29+ Laufrädern. Das Wednesday habe ich mir dabei zur vorrangigen Nutzung von Plus Bereifung aufgebaut. Aber immer mit der Option auf 4.0" Bereifung. Immer nach Lust und Laune  ...
> 
> ...



Sag mal, kann das sein, dass ich das Bike oben links neulich in der Bike gesehen habe? War das Deins?


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2019)

Seite 82-83


----------



## Fatster (7. März 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Also ich glaube
> 
> 
> Hehe, genau. Aber mal im Ernst, wenn schon ein Fatbike da ist und ein neuer Rahmen für 29+ angeschafft werden soll, dann nehme ich doch ein 29+ Rahmen, bei dem die Standards für + schon passen und pfusche nicht mit Fatbikestandards rum. Wäre was Anderes gewesen, wenn es ein 2in1 Bike hätte werden sollen, aber das Fatbike sollte ja nicht abgeschafft werden . Und unter uns, ich heule immernoch innerlich, wenn ich an mein Fatbike denke. Ich hab das Ding echt geliebt...



Ich heul gleich mit! 

@Frolleinchen81 ,

Wenn Du ein Fatbike hast und gesund bist, dann sei nicht blöd und kauf dir einfach nur einen Ersatz- bzw. Zweitlaufradsatz.

29+ Laufräder in einen Fatbikerahmen zu implantieren - da bin ich völlig bei @cherokee190 und @Meister-Dieter -



ist weit weniger „rumgepfuscht“ als ... ne, das schreib ich jetzt nicht.






Aber falls Du dich doch für einen neuen Rahmen entscheiden solltest und ihn nicht selbst aufbauen kannst, dann lass ihn *bitte* von nem versierten Schrauber aufbauen.


----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2019)

Es gibt zwei Arten von Menschen: die, die Laufräder einspeichen können und die, die keine Laufräder einspeichen können...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. März 2019)

@Fatster das lasse ich dann in Leipzig machen bei einem sehr versierten Aufbaukönig.

Meine Gedanken springen minütlich - und meine Online Zeit entspricht dieser Tage meiner Wachzeit. Wenn das mit dem LRS so einfach wäre: 29+ ist ja schon sehr nischig und selbst einspeichen kann ich nicht. Ich halte mich auch nicht für talentiert genug, es zu lernen...


----------



## caponedd (7. März 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 834633
> 
> @Frolleinchen81 29+ geht doch auch im Fatbike,da brauchts doch keinen neuen Rahmen für!?



... kannst Du zu den Reifen ´ne Bezugadresse verlinken?
An so´nem Speedreifen in 29+ hätte ich ja auch Interesse, habe den aber bisher nur in 29x2.35 oder 27.5x2.8 gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (7. März 2019)

Einspeichen ist Meditation PUR - Relaxen und dem entspannten klicken der Sperrklinken zuhören....


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Einspeichen ist Meditation PUR - Relaxen und dem entspannten klicken der Sperrklinken zuhören....


Der Auftrag gehört dir!


----------



## bolg (7. März 2019)

Gewinner


----------



## Frostfalke (7. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich heul gleich mit!
> 
> @Frolleinchen81 ,
> 
> ...



Du nutzt auch wirklich jede Chance oder? Kannst Du nicht irgendwie mal Frieden halten? Nochmal, ich habe mich NIE gegen einen zweiten LRS ausgesprochen. Es war die Rede von einem ZWEITEN Fatbikerahmen zu kaufen und da habe ich gesagt, davon halte ich nichts und das sage ich auch weiterhin. 
Und das Du denkst, ich kann nicht bauen, dass wissen wir ja nun. Wobei ich denke, dass ich das Gegenteil inzwischen hinlänglich dokumentiert habe. Aber auch hier sei Dir Deine Meinung gegönnt. Das ist ja das Schöne an einer Demokratie, jeder kann denken was er will... . Wäre nur nett, wenn DU das mal leise machen würdest. Die persönlichen Angriffe die Du hier immer reinbringst gehen uns allen auf den Sack! Also bitte bleib einfach mal sachlich, wenn Du das überhaupt noch kannst.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Der Auftrag gehört dir!



Ja, aber ganz offensichtlich kann er nur HR eibspeichen


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. März 2019)

Wen ich die Diskussion hier lese, so müsste ich meinen ursprünglichen Plan doch noch zu Ende führen, und meinem LORD DWARF den geplanten 29+ LRS bauen. Naben und Felgen habe ich damals dazu gekauft. Naben hätte ich in meiner Signatur zu verkaufen, Felgen Rabbitholes bring ich nicht übers Herz... Irgendwie will ich nicht immer LR tauschen, und vor allem brauch er fette Räder, wie ich finde.



 

Das ist meine Ausrede einmal ein zweites Fatbike mit 29+ aufzubauen 
Nur habe ich keinen Platz mehr, schon für GODZILLA muss ich mir was einfallen lassen 

Bikes kann Mann und Frau nie zuviele haben! Andere sammeln Weine oder Briefmarken oder Motorräder oder Autos. Ich liebe halt Human Powered Wheels


----------



## Frostfalke (7. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Bikes kann Mann und Frau nie zuviele haben!



Genau so ist das! x+1 ist die Formel .


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> (...) Und das Du denkst, ich kann nicht bauen, dass wissen wir ja nun. Wobei ich denke, dass  (...)


man in DE (leider) stolz sein muss, wenn man staendig von irgendeiner Seite angemacht wird.
Denn das ist die (deutsche) Form der Anerkennung - Mitleid gaebe es geschenkt. Neid muss man sich hart erarbeiten  
(und Bike Nr. x+1)


----------



## Fatster (7. März 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Du nutzt auch wirklich jede Chance oder? Kannst Du nicht irgendwie mal Frieden halten? Nochmal, ich habe mich NIE gegen einen zweiten LRS ausgesprochen. Es war die Rede von einem ZWEITEN Fatbikerahmen zu kaufen und da habe ich gesagt, davon halte ich nichts und das sage ich auch weiterhin.
> Und das Du denkst, ich kann nicht bauen, dass wissen wir ja nun. Wobei ich denke, dass ich das Gegenteil inzwischen hinlänglich dokumentiert habe. Aber auch hier sei Dir Deine Meinung gegönnt. Das ist ja das Schöne an einer Demokratie, jeder kann denken was er will... . Wäre nur nett, wenn DU das mal leise machen würdest. Die persönlichen Angriffe die Du hier immer reinbringst gehen uns allen auf den Sack! Also bitte bleib einfach mal sachlich, wenn Du das überhaupt noch kannst.




  ... na, na, na! Wer wird denn hier die Contenance verlieren? 

Ich werde es mir übrigens so lange nicht nehmen lassen „laut“ zu denken wie Du hier weiter nicht „minder leise“ den Blender und großen Bikebuilder raushängen lässt.
Letztere Einschätzung teilen mit Sicherheit nicht „alle“, aber viel, viel mehr als Du glaubst.

Und in diesem Kreise ist u.a. auch die Frage aufgetaucht, was denn bitteschön die „_technischen_ _Gründe_“ sein könnten, die Du Nina nach der Inaugenscheinnahme ihres Fatbike genannt hast, die sie nicht wiedergeben konnte, aber derentwegen Du ihr von einem 29+ Laufradsatz abgeraten hast? Sag an!

Sorry, sachlicher kann ich’s jetzt wirklich nicht mehr.


Und Nina, das mit dem Video funktioniert! Trau dich, schafft jede/r!!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. März 2019)

Leute! Seit lieb zueinender  es lesen doch noch andere mit 

Lasst doch mal gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (7. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... na, na, na! Wer wird denn hier die Contenance verlieren?
> 
> Ich werde es mir übrigens so lange nicht nehmen lassen „laut“ zu denken wie Du hier weiter nicht „minder leise“ den Blender und großen Bikebuilder raushängen lässt.
> Letztere Einschätzung teilen mit Sicherheit nicht „alle“, aber viel, viel mehr als Du glaubst.
> ...



Leider scheinst Du ja meine Ausführungen nicht zu lesen. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Nina keinen 29+ LRS in Ihr Fatbike hängen kann. Ich habe gesagt, ich halte es für Unsinn extra dafür einen zweiten Fatbikerahmen zu kaufen.


Außerdem lasse ich nicht den Blender und großen Bikebuilder raushängen. Ich berichte hier als Hobbyschrauber für die, die es interessiert, über meine Eigenbauten und hole mir Tips und Anregungen und diskutiere mit Gleichgesinnten. Nie habe ich ein Wort darüber verloren, dass ich besser als andere bin o.ä. Das würde ich schon nicht machen, weil ich es einfach auch nicht denke. Ich nutze das Forum zum Erfahrungsaustausch und zum Lernen von Anderen, genauso wie ich Tips weitergebe.

Das was Du jetzt hier versuchst mir anzuhängen ist BULLSHIT. Nie habe ich hier irgendjemand gesagt, er mache etwas falsch oder ich können es besser. Das lasse ich mir von Dir auch nicht andichten.

Und nein, ich verliere sicher nicht die Contenance, ich habe 2 Jahre lang Geduld mit Dir bewiesen. Ich bin Dir immer wieder entgegengekommen und habe versucht die Sache in Ruhe zu klären.

Nur bist Du offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, Deine Meinung sachlich und ohne persönlich beleidigend zu werden, zu äußern. Das Schlimme ist auch, dass das für Dich anscheinen völlig normal ist. Du bist in jedem zweiten Post unsachlich und beleidigend (auch gegen alle Anderen) und das was Du hier seit 2 Jahren machst, sieht niemand als „sachliche Diskussion“ oder auch nur freie Meinungsäußerung an.


Aber weißt Du was das Schöne an der Demokratie ist? Genauso wie Du entscheiden kannst, Dir Deine Welt zurechtzulegen, wie Sie Dir gefällt, so kann ich das auch. Ich mache das Forum jetzt für mich zu einem schöneren Ort und schalte Dich auf Ignorieren. Dann kannst Du mit Deinen unsachlichen Ergüssen über mich weitermachen, aber ich muss den Schwachsinn wenigstens nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Frostfalke (7. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Leute! Seit lieb zueinender  es lesen doch noch andere mit
> 
> Lasst doch mal gut sein



Du hast recht und das mache ich gerade auch.


----------



## Fatster (7. März 2019)

... und die technischen Gründe wären?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. März 2019)

Jetzt hört der Spaß aber auf! Bei Bikes habt ihr Recht - bei Frauen liegt ihr aber sowas von daneben! Schämt euch!

Bin leider immer noch nicht weiter- ich bringe mich selbst um den Verstand!!!!!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. März 2019)

Nachtrag: ich möchte hier nicht Auslöser für Differenzen sein und schließe das Thema. Ich habe viele Anregungen erhalten und treffe am WE meine Entscheidung.

Zum Thema Hilfe noch ein Wort: ich freue mich über die vielen Tipps und ganz besonders über das Angebot von Christoph, mich so tatkräftig zu unterstützen. Wenn ich absolute Professionalität wollen würde, würde ich einen 2 Rad Mechaniker engagieren. 

Happy Trails 
Nina


----------



## Fabeymer (7. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> ich möchte hier nicht Auslöser für Differenzen sein



Krass, da schaut man anderthalb Tage mal nicht hier rein und schon geht's zu wie im Nibelungenlied. 

Zum Thema: 
Ich denke, mit der Krampe fährst du am besten, das Bike/der Rahmen dürfte (auch wegen der Gnot Boost Ausfallenden) das universellste Paket bieten.

Beim ECR musst du wissen (evtl. hast du das aber auch schon auf dem Schirm und ich habe es überlesen), dass der Rahmen nur Gabeln mit durchgehendem 1 1/8" Schaft aufnehmen kann und die Geometrie nicht Federgabel-korrigiert ist.


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Hat jemand schon mal am Troll an der Originalgabel eine 180er Bremsscheibe verbaut? (...)


So, das Raetseln hat ein Ende 
Hier stehts - VR 180, HR 160 ...
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Surly/Troll-26-26-Rahmenkit-p53731/


> *Freigaben:  *
> *Gewichtsbeschränkung:* 161 kg Gesamtgewicht (Fahrer + Gepäck)
> *Bremsscheibengröße max.* 180 mm (VR), 160 mm (HR)
> *Reifengröße max.:* 26 x 3,0"
> ...


----------



## bolg (7. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ja, aber ganz offensichtlich kann er nur HR eibspeichen


Mist, einer hat’s gemerkt


----------



## cherokee190 (7. März 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Sag mal, kann das sein, dass ich das Bike oben links neulich in der Bike gesehen habe? War das Deins?



Ja genau, das ist es .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (7. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> So, das Raetseln hat ein Ende
> Hier stehts - VR 180, HR 160 ...
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Surly/Troll-26-26-Rahmenkit-p53731/


Danke dir für die Mühe. Ich bin fleißig am schrauben und stoße jeden Tag auf neue Überraschungen. Habe mir von Ritchey den Cowchipper-ähnlichen Lenker zugelegt. Ist nicht so der Bringer. Meine Bremshebel stehen da etwas seltsam in der Landschaft rum und der Radius in unterer Griffposition ist so klein, dass es weh tut. Ich muss mir da ein Pad drunter bauen, damit das bequem wird. Mein mechanischer TRP Bremssattel ist nur auf 160er Scheibe spezifiziert - stelle mir die Physik dahinter vor und überlege, ob ich mutig sein soll 
Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Die Kettenlinie meiner X9 liegt mit GPX Innenlager und 135er Hinterbau etwas daneben. Und ich brauche entweder einen Adapter für meinen Umwerfer oder Kauf mir gleich einen Neuen.
Also langweilig wird mir nicht


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2019)

Naja das hat mich jetzt nicht losgelassen. Ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Information '180 ist zulaessig' irgendwo nachgelesen hatte und mir nicht einfach selber ausgedacht habe nach dem Motto 'ey eine Plusgabel muss ja wohl locker 180er Scheiben abkoennen waer ja albern wenn nicht' (wobei dieser Gedankengang durchaus berechtigt ist )

Bin selber erleichtert, dass es beim Troll Rahmenset mit dabei steht. Die Troll Gabel einzeln ist ja aktuell nicht im Angebot.


----------



## Frostfalke (7. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ja genau, das ist es .......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 834926



Ein ganz schmuckes Stück hast Du da gebaut. Daumen hoch! Ist verdient in der Zeitung gelandet!


----------



## cherokee190 (7. März 2019)

Ja ist schon cool mit dem Artikel in der aktuellen BIKE


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ja ist schon cool mit dem Artikel in der aktuellen BIKE



Dann muss ich diese Zeitschrift wohl mal an einem Kiosk suchen...

Hab auch grad gesehen, dass man das auch online digital runterladen kann... es ist diese?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. März 2019)

Ach, und noch was zum Thema 29+ in Fatbike: Das wäre meine Wahl... mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich den dann mal im Ausverkauf schiessen, wenn es das dann mal gäbe, so in 1-2 Jahren...
Ist zwar auf 27.5 x 4.0 max ausgelegt, aber es sollen auch 29 x 3 rein passen. Und hat 197 und 150 Naben für extra stabile Räder. Und, ein 100er BSA, bei mir sehr angesehen 

Und damit ihrs gleich wisst, ich würd Pörpel, mit weissen Speichen und sonst Schwarz aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (8. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Dann muss ich diese Zeitschrift wohl mal an einem Kiosk suchen... (...)


Kannst von mir kriegen. Ich hab die ueber die DIMB bekommen. Ausgabe 04/2019


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Kannst von mir kriegen. Ich hab die ueber die DIMB bekommen. Ausgabe 04/2019



Also wie? Physisch oder elektrisch?
Danke für dein Angebot! 
Aber ich glaub ich kauf die Zeitschrift mal wieder... kostet nicht die Welt, und die müssen ja auch irgendwie Geld verdienen. Und dann kann ich das gleich mal über die App ausprobieren.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich schätze dein Angebot sehr


----------



## nightwolf (8. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Also wie? Physisch oder elektrisch? (...)


Hab Dir eine Message geschickt 

Ansonsten ehrt es Dich natuerlich dass Du die BIKE-Redaktion auch leben lassen willst  

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt ein gewisses 'Problem' mit dieser Journalisten-Innung, fuer mich ist da zu viel Hurra dabei und zu wenig Kritik.
In der Politik genauso wie bei der Technik. Von einem Qualitaetsjournalismus wuerde ich mir erwarten, dass er beknackte Fehlentwicklungen kritisiert anstatt sie zu bejubeln.


----------



## bolg (8. März 2019)

Als Musikliebhaber erinnere ich mich mit Grausen an die Testzeitschriften zur Thematik. Röhrenverstärker die um Nuancen wärmer klingen etc., als das alte Vorjahresmodell. Ist heute auch nicht anders bei den Fahrrädern, aber der Markt muss sich eben immer wieder neu erfinden, um seine Existenz zu rechtfertigen


----------



## cherokee190 (8. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Dann muss ich diese Zeitschrift wohl mal an einem Kiosk suchen...
> 
> Hab auch grad gesehen, dass man das auch online digital runterladen kann... es ist diese?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 835065



Jo das ist die Richtige. Habe die BIKE selbst noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Muss ich mir erstmal holen wenn wir wieder in D sind.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> dieser Journalisten-Innung, fuer mich ist da zu viel Hurra dabei und zu wenig Kritik


keiner beißt die Hand die einen drei Seiten weiter mit gr. Anzeigen füttert....


----------



## nightwolf (8. März 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> keiner beißt die Hand die einen drei Seiten weiter mit gr. Anzeigen füttert....


Das ist richtig. Und da sage ich auch (rein prinzipiell) nix dagegen.

*NUR* soll man es dann halt 'ein Geschaeft' nennen .... und nicht 'Qualitaetspresse' ...
Die Leute behaupten ja kackdreist, sie haetten die Wahrheit gepachtet und im Internet stuenden nur Fake News. 

_Aber wir schweifen ab ...  _


----------



## Frostfalke (8. März 2019)

Das Problem zieht sich ja durch die gesamte Presse durch. Schau die Tageszeitungen an. Dort steht mehr oder minder auch nur drin, was der reichen Großfamilie nützt, der die Zeitung gehört . 
Wobei ich auch schon denke, dass sich Bike und Mountainbike tatsächlich Mühe geben, ordentliche Tests abzuliefern. Die Bike hat jetzt beim großen Lenker-Vorbau-Tests auch bekannten und großen Firmen die rote Karte gezeigt, weil die Qualität nicht gestimmt hat und das Zeug bricht. Aber natürlich ist das immer ein Spagat zwischen den eigenen finanziellen Interessen und der Wahrheit und so muss man die Zeitungen sicher auch lesen .


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ja genau, das ist es .......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 834926



Hab den Artikel gelesen 

Find ich richtig gut


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. März 2019)

Sorry, es gibt doch hier ein Unterforum /Thread Namens iwas a la 'die Alleskönner von Surly, Kona' - wo ist dieser Thread, ich finde nix. Und gibt es noch einen coolen Thread für Krampus-Fahrer? Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Sorry, es gibt doch hier ein Unterforum /Thread Namens iwas a la 'die Alleskönner von Surly, Kona' - wo ist dieser Thread, ich finde nix.



Meinst du den hier? https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sam...enner-von-surly-salsa-kona-on-one-etc.658279/

Einen hohen Anteil Krampus gibt's in diesem Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29-gallery-und-tech-thread.714487/page-80

Weitere Möglichkeit: Du eröffnest einen Krampen-spezifischen Thread...meine Beteiligung ist dir sicher, hab ja zwei von den Dingern im Keller.


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Sorry, es gibt doch hier ein Unterforum /Thread Namens iwas a la 'die Alleskönner von Surly, Kona' - wo ist dieser Thread, ich finde nix. Und gibt es noch einen coolen Thread für Krampus-Fahrer? Happy Trails


Der ist im Trekking Unterforum


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der ist im Trekking Unterforum


Hä? Das ist aber nicht artgerecht


----------



## Fabeymer (10. März 2019)

Doch, weil es um eine andere Art von "Alleskönnern" geht.
Nicht im Sinne von Trail-Fräse und Bikepacking-Gefährt, sondern eher in Richtung Commuter, Langstrecken-Bomber und Gravel-Kiste mit Cyclocross-Befähigung.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. März 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Weitere Möglichkeit: Du eröffnest einen Krampen-spezifischen Thread...meine Beteiligung ist dir sicher, hab ja zwei von den Dingern im Keller.



Würde ich- allerdings bin ich überwiegend Konsumierer von dem hiesigen Wissen und kein Wissensgeber - weiß nicht, ob ich mich damit für eine Thread Eröffnung in dieser Größenordnung qualifiziere...


----------



## Fabeymer (10. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Würde ich- allerdings bin ich überwiegend Konsumierer von dem hiesigen Wissen und kein Wissensgeber - weiß nicht, ob ich mich damit für eine Thread Eröffnung in dieser Größenordnung qualifiziere...



Als ob fehlendes Wissen hier jemals jemanden davon abgehalten hätte, sich an die Tastatur zu setzen und etwas zum Besten zu geben... 

Ich habe eben noch diesen Faden hier gefunden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/surly-krampus-29.618902/
Letzter Beitrag von Ende Juni 2013...lustigerweise ist das der Thread, über den ich meine grüne Krampe gekauft habe. Hatte das Angebot gesehen, bevor der damalige Mod es entfernen konnte. 

Mit anderen Worten: Los, einfach machen - was soll dabei schon schiefgehen?


----------



## nightwolf (10. März 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Als ob fehlendes Wissen hier jemals jemanden davon abgehalten hätte, sich an die Tastatur zu setzen und etwas zum Besten zu geben...  (...)


schoss mir auch als erstes durch den Kopf


----------



## Fatster (10. März 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Als ob fehlendes Wissen hier jemals jemanden davon abgehalten hätte ...
> ...
> Mit anderen Worten: Los, einfach machen - was soll dabei schon schiefgehen?



Genau! 
Die „Schwarmintellenz“ hat‘s letztlich noch (fast) immer gerichtet.


----------



## Joey12345 (12. März 2019)

Bin gerade dabei meiner Freundin ein Hardtail auszusuchen...
Soll ein Santa Cruz Chameleon werden. Nun die goldene aller Fragen:
Wie unterscheiden sich 27,5x3.0 im Rollwiderstand gegen vergleichbare 29x2.3?
Verbaut wäre ein WTB Ranger...

Anfangs wird sie erstmal nur Feldwege fahren, keine Trails etc...
Machen da die 27,5er überhaupt Sinn um ihr eventuell etwas Sicherheit und Komfort zu geben?
Oder ist der Rollwiderstand zu hoch und die Vorteile der Plus Reifen kommen erst auf Trails zur Geltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (12. März 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meiner Freundin ein Hardtail auszusuchen...
> Soll ein Santa Cruz Chameleon werden. Nun die goldene aller Fragen:
> Wie unterscheiden sich 27,5x3.0 im Rollwiderstand gegen vergleichbare 29x2.3?
> Verbaut wäre ein WTB Ranger...
> ...



Da gebe ich als Plusfahrer mal meinen Senf dazu. Zunächst ich bin älter, ich liebe Plus und bin sogar am Open One+ 27,5+ gefahren - und das ist eigentlich ein Marathonhardtail. Wer VIEL Komfort beim Fahren will (sollte aber tubless und mit geringem Luftdruck sein dafür), der ist bei +Reifen richtig. Die Teile dämpfen super. Auf schlechtem Gelände, Schnee, losen Sand usw. rollen die dicken Reifen wesentlich besser, bzw. überhaupt noch, wenn 2,3 schon aufgibt und der jeweilige Fahrer aufs Kamel umsteigt ;o). Weiterhin hast Du mit Plus mehr Kurvengrip und mehr (Brems)Traktion. Letztendlich sieht + am Rad auch sehr geil aus (wieder eine persönliche Meinung). Natürlich hat Plus auch Nachteile. Die Reifen sind schwerer und beschleunigen schlechter. Auf glatten Untergründen haben sie mehr Rollwiderstand als dünne Reifen. Auf schnellen Downhills können die Reifen weicher und schwammiger sein, bzw. sogar wegknicken - so zumindest die landläufige Ansage. Ich selber habe das noch nicht gemerkt, aber ich bin nun auch kein Bolzer den Hang runter... . Auch ist ein 29er Reifen im Überrollverhalten besser als ein Kleinerer... . Wobei das bei 29x2,5 sicher krasser ist im Unterschied, als zwischen 2,3 + 3,0. Das so eine erste, grobe Zusammenfassung. Ergänzt mich- oder widersprecht mir gern, wenn ich wo falsch liege... . 

Wenn Du also auf Feldwegen fahren willst, kommt es sicher darauf an, was Ihr machen wollt. Wenn Ihr komfortabel cruisen wollt, ist der +Reifen genau das Richtige. Wollt Ihr schnell viele Kilometer runterschrubben, dann eher nicht.

Hoffe das hilft Dir schon ein wenig bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## bolg (12. März 2019)

Da steigt der Rollwiderstand bei 2.3 zu 3.0 und gleichem Reifen. Allerdings halte ich die Frage auch etwas für akademisch, da auch noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. Rein vom Fahrgefühl bringt der Plus-Reifen aus meiNer Sicht mehr Komfort und Sicherheit.


----------



## Martina H. (13. März 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Anfangs wird sie erstmal nur Feldwege fahren, keine Trails etc..



...kommt auf Eure Feldwege an 

Spass beiseite: hört sich an, als sei sie Anfängerin beim Biken?!  Dann Plusbereifung - die fetten Pellen machen es ihr (gerade am Anfang) einfach bequemer und sicherer. Sollte es sich herausstellen, dass sie zum rasenden Kilometerfresser wird, könnt Ihr immer noch umrüsten...


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (13. März 2019)

Ich stimme @Martina H. voll zu die Erfahrung zeigt das gerade bei Anfänger Plusreifen den Wohlfühlfaktor auf dem Bike deutlich erhöhen und somit den Spaß im Gelände.


----------



## Fatster (13. März 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meiner Freundin ein Hardtail auszusuchen...
> Soll ein Santa Cruz Chameleon werden. Nun die goldene aller Fragen:
> Wie unterscheiden sich 27,5x3.0 im Rollwiderstand gegen vergleichbare 29x2.3?
> Verbaut wäre ein WTB Ranger...
> ...




Als jemand der jahrelang auf 29" Zoll geschworen hat, mittlerweile aber nur noch FatBike (und 1x 29+) fährt ist mein Rat an dich wie folgt:

Wenn deine Freundin keine gesundheitlichen Probleme hat (Handgelenke, Schultern, Rücken, Nacken, keine Ahnung ...), dann tu ihr in diesem Frühstadium ihrer "MTB-Karriere" (Feldwege) keine Plus-Bereifung an.
Ein 29x2.25 oder 29x2.35er Schwalbe oder Conti, hinten einer der rollt (z.B. Racing Ralph), vorne einer der halbwegs gescheit grippt (z.B. Nobby Nic), reicht mehr als dicke.
Mit dieser Reifengröße (und dieser oder ähnlichen Reifenkombinationen) waren und sind abertausende von Mountainbikern mehr als zufrieden unterwegs und das sollte auch deiner Freundin mehr als ausreichend sein.

Die erwähnten Vorteile einer Plus-Bereifung sind m.M.n. weniger wichtig als die Agilität einer 29" Zoll Bereifung. Denn sie soll ja Spass haben und diesen möglichst behalten, und nicht darüber hadern, dass sie zwar mit der Plus-Bereifung "mehr Komfort" genießt, die Dinger aber einfach etwas träger sind und im Zweifel auch dementsprechend schwerer rollen (gilt nicht ganz grundsätzlich, aber allgemein isses schon so).

Im Zweifel lass sie doch einfach mal auf einem anderen Fabrikat - am besten beim örtlichen Radhändler - einmal "Plus" und ein Mal 29" Zoll fahren, dann wirst Du schon ein entsprechendes Feedback von ihr bekommen


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2019)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meiner Freundin ein Hardtail auszusuchen...
> Soll ein Santa Cruz Chameleon werden. *Nun die goldene aller Fragen:*
> Wie unterscheiden sich 27,5x3.0 im Rollwiderstand gegen vergleichbare 29x2.3?
> Verbaut wäre ein WTB Ranger...
> ...



Hauptsache es ist LILA (und hat paar schöne Sterne, Blumen etc. als DEKO) - der Rest ist doch den Frauen egal 

MON MON MON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (13. März 2019)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist LILA (und hat paar schöne Sterne, Blumen etc. als DEKO) - der Rest ist doch den Frauen egal
> 
> MON MON MON



Schön wärs....Die findet ja nicht mal den Weg zum Herd 

Spaß beiseite. Vielen Dank für all die Einschätzungen und da ich ja selber ausm Downhill komme, ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass man hier sehr genau lesen muss von wem welche Empfehlung kommt um die verschiedenen Einsatzbereiche einschätzen zu können 

@Fatster hast aber denk ich ganz passend beschrieben und ich denke so seh Ichs auch. Durch ihren Rennrad Hintergrund und nicht wirklich großen Ambition auf Trails unterwegs zu sein, denk ich wäre zwar 275er fürn Komfort schon ok, aber sie wär eher genervt weils so zäh geht, vor allem im Vergleich zum Rennrad. Und richtige Trails wo es ein deutliches Plus an Komfort wäre wird das Rad wohl nie sehen....Deshalb denk ich ist die 29er Variante in dem Fall schon die sinnvollere. 

Frage ist dann noch ob man dann nicht lieber direkt ein Carbon Marathon Hardtail oder sowas nimmt oder ob die Geometrie des Trail-Hardtails mit einem leichten Aufbau prinzipiell nicht doch auch ein guter Kompromiss wäre...


----------



## lucie (13. März 2019)

War Gravelbike schon? Breitere Reifen als beim Renner und der bessere Crosser fürs Grobe wegen der komfortableren Reifenbreite. Dann muss sie sich nicht maßgeblich umgewöhnen, wenn sie sonst vom Rennrad kommt und eh, Deiner Meinung nach, kaum Trails mit einem Bike befahren wird.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (13. März 2019)

@Joey12345 wo wohnt ihr denn/wie groß ist deine Freundin? Hier stünde sowohl 27.5 Plus rum als auch 29er (race) Carbon Hardtail. Probefahrt gerne möglich


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> War Gravelbike schon? Breitere Reifen als beim Renner und der bessere Crosser fürs Grobe wegen der komfortableren Reifenbreite. Dann muss sie sich nicht maßgeblich umgewöhnen, wenn sie sonst vom Rennrad kommt und eh, Deiner Meinung nach, kaum Trails mit einem Bike befahren wird.



Dann ist die Tür zu jemals Trails zu fahren mit ihr, als "Trail Anfänger" wird sie wenig Spaß haben und Vertrauen bekommen mit der Sitzposition!


----------



## cherokee190 (13. März 2019)

Dann bleibt ja nur noch ein Fargo, dann hat sie von allem etwas (Crosser, 27.5plus und 29") stilvoll in Stahl


----------



## Fatster (13. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ja nur noch ein Fargo, dann hat sie von allem etwas (Crosser, 27.5plus und 29") stilvoll in Stahl




Vermutlich ist da außer „ 29“ “ nix dabei, was dem Mädel taugt, Jörg!


----------



## cherokee190 (13. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist da außer „ 29“ “ nix dabei, was dem Mädel taugt, Jörg!



ich meinte wegen der Vielseitigkeit und dem Bezug zum Rennrad


----------



## Fatster (13. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> ich meinte wegen der Vielseitigkeit und dem Bezug zum Rennrad



Schon klar, wie Du denkst - und ich denke da völlig mit dir!
Aber da @Joey12345 überlegt zwischen "Carbon Marathon Hardtail oder sowas" und "Trail-Hardtail" dürfte ein Stahl Crosser so ungefähr vermutlich ganz sicher überhaupt nicht ins Profil passen ... auch nicht mit 36" Zoll plus tripleplus Bereifung  

Apropos:
@Joey12345  .. Du, ich und vermutlich die meisten hier in *diesem* Teil des Forums würden bei dieser Wahl wohl sofort zum Trail-Hardtail tendieren. Aber wenn ich diese unsere ganz persönlichen Vorlieben mal außen vor lasse, dann würde ich - unter Berücksichtigung dessen, was Du bisher gepostet hast - _deiner Freundin_ zu einem Marathon-Bike raten.


----------



## lucie (13. März 2019)

Und warum kein 27,5" Plusrahmen? In den kann man auch bei Bedarf einen 29er LRS reinhängen und umgekehrt einen 27,5" mit Plusbereifung. Dann ist sie für Beides gewappnet. Es müssen ja auch nicht gleich 150mm FW sein.


----------



## nightwolf (13. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> (...) Trail-Hardtail tendieren. Aber  (...) Marathon-Bike raten. (...)


In so gelagerten Faellen gab es bisher immer nur *eine* Antwort ... Aber die kennt Ihr ja schon ...  

Du brauchst beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (13. März 2019)

Mal wieder ein Bild, das Stooge Speedball 29+ ti ist schon


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. März 2019)

Dear Susan 29+



 

(Quelle)


----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. März 2019)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dear Susan 29+
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 837267
> 
> (Quelle)


Is des der Bener


----------



## nightwolf (13. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Is des der Bener


Vermutlich  

Mann was fuer ein Bild 
Kann man das Bike nicht einfarbig lackieren??


----------



## cherokee190 (13. März 2019)

Hinterrad in 27.5, nachher das Vorderrad und morgen können die Reifen rauf


----------



## Frostfalke (13. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Hinterrad in 27.5, nachher das Vorderrad und morgen können die Reifen rauf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 837342



Daumen hoch, finde ich so richtig geil!


----------



## hw_doc (13. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Hinterrad in 27.5, nachher das Vorderrad und morgen können die Reifen rauf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 837342



Wie macht das Zebra?  B)


----------



## Fatster (13. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wie macht das Zebra?  B)



iiiiihiihihiiiiiii .... pfffffrrrrr


----------



## bolg (14. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> War Gravelbike schon? Breitere Reifen als beim Renner und der bessere Crosser fürs Grobe wegen der komfortableren Reifenbreite. Dann muss sie sich nicht maßgeblich umgewöhnen, wenn sie sonst vom Rennrad kommt und eh, Deiner Meinung nach, kaum Trails mit einem Bike befahren wird.


Gravelbike finde ich einen schlechten Kompromiss. Habe ich ausprobiert und dann doch wieder ein Rennrad draus gemacht, weil für Feldweg und Forstautobahn doch nicht wirklich geeignet. Darum baue ich mir jetzt was richtiges auf, so für alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (14. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Gravelbike finde ich einen schlechten Kompromiss. Habe ich ausprobiert und dann doch wieder ein Rennrad draus gemacht, weil für Feldweg und Forstautobahn doch nicht wirklich geeignet. Darum baue ich mir jetzt was richtiges auf, so für alles



Monstercross mit gefederter Front?





https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-...ine-diskussionen.750243/page-78#post-14706209


----------



## lucie (14. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Gravelbike finde ich einen schlechten Kompromiss. Habe ich ausprobiert und dann doch wieder ein Rennrad draus gemacht, weil für Feldweg und Forstautobahn doch nicht wirklich geeignet. Darum baue ich mir jetzt was richtiges auf, so für alles



Ich fahre ein Koga Beachracer mit 2.1er Schlappen auf Straße und im Gelände. Funktioniert bestens. Noch komfortabel genug und gerade auf Forstautobahnen und leichtem Trailgelände ist es noch ziemnlich flink. Ok, ich gebe Dir insofern Recht, dass es für die Dame, für die ein Bike gesucht wird, jetzt sicher nicht so geeignet ist.

Daher wäre, und das wurde hier ja auch schon erwähnt, wahrscheinlich ein 29er (je nach Körpergröße ist evtl. ein 27,5 Zöller sinnvoller) Marathon HT die bessere Wahl.

Wenn die Dame dann aber ggf. doch Gefallen am Geländefahren finden sollte, empfehle ich dennoch HT-Rahmen/-Bikes, in die ein LRS für Plusbereifung bis 2.6/2.8 und ein 29er LRS reinpassen. Beim FW bewegt man sich bei den aktuell angebotenen HT zwischen 120mm und 160mm. Damit bleibt man flexibel und kann auf-, um- und abrüsten.

Breitere Schlappen haben nicht zwingend einen höheren Rollwiderstand und viel schwerer als ein 2.3er oder 2.4er sind die 2.6er/2.8er auch wieder nicht. Gerade beim HT ist der "Dämpfungskomfort" am HR in etwas buckligerem Gelände nicht zu verachten.

Nach 26" HT, Fully, Fatbike bin ich persönlich jetzt bei 27,5"+ HT mit 140m FW hängengeblieben. Passt für fast alles. 

Hier finden gerade wüste Diskussionen am (HT-)Herd  statt:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-hardtail-ecke.880292/

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geometrie-diskussion-und-fragen.886236/

Vielleicht kann dort dem Suchenden geholfen werden. Aber Vorsicht, ist LO, hier wird gekratzt, gebissen und rumgezickt.


----------



## bolg (14. März 2019)

Schickes Koga, in der Ausstattung wäre ich vermutlich mit meinem Gravelbike auch glücklich geworden. Bei meinem war aber bei 30mm Reifenbreite Schluss, wenn ich nicht riskieren wollte, dass mir ein Stein zwischen den Stollen die Carbongabel zersägt. Bergauf war die Geometrie für Gelände auch nicht so glücklich, so dass ich unterm Strich einen Gabeltausch für ineffektiv erachtet habe. Dann lieber noch mal von vorne anfangen


----------



## BigJohn (14. März 2019)

@Joey12345 Kauf ihr einfach ein BMC Fourstroke. Wenn sie dann keinen gefallen am Geländeradeln findet, könnt ihr das Rad wenigstens noch im Wohnzimmer vor den Fernseher stellen.


----------



## nightwolf (14. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> (...) Bei meinem war aber bei 30mm Reifenbreite Schluss, wenn ich nicht riskieren wollte, dass mir ein Stein zwischen den Stollen die Carbongabel zersägt. (...)


Ja das ist eindeutig zu wenig. 
Wenn dann noch weitere Unstimmigkeiten hintendrauf kommen, dann wird verstaendlich, dass Dir das nicht getaugt hat. 
Ansonsten Gravel -> Das bessere Rennrad, fuer mich _(und fuer viele andere auch)_ gar keine Frage.


----------



## 007BVK (14. März 2019)

Scott Scale 710 Plus, falls es ein Rad mit vielen Optionen werden soll. Fahre ich mit den originalen 2,8x27,5“ / 2,25x29“ und 2,6x29“. Gab es meines Wissens im Modelljahr 2016 & 2017. 120mm vorne, gute Geometrie. Wenn es Carbon sein soll, Kona Honzo oder eventuell Specialized Fuse Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (14. März 2019)

007BVK schrieb:


> Scott Scale 710 Plus, falls es ein Rad mit vielen Optionen werden soll. Fahre ich mit den originalen 2,8x27,5“ / 2,25x29“ und 2,6x29“. Gab es meines Wissens im Modelljahr 2016 & 2017. 120mm vorne, gute Geometrie. Wenn es Carbon sein soll, Kona Honzo oder eventuell Specialized Fuse Carbon.



Da muss man sich aber im Sale beeilen für das Scale Plus. Scott hat die Pluslinie eingestellt... .


----------



## 007BVK (14. März 2019)

Oder halt ein gebrauchtes Kaufen


----------



## nightwolf (14. März 2019)

Neue Kurbel am Plus-Laster


----------



## Frostfalke (14. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Neue Kurbel am Plus-Laster



Sehr stylisch


----------



## nightwolf (14. März 2019)

Dabei ist es nur eine billige vom Ali-Chinesen 

Find das aber saucool, dass die auch meine Wunschlaenge 172.5mm liefern und nicht nur 175mm, was mir eigentlich ein wenig zu lang ist.


----------



## Fatster (14. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Neue Kurbel am Plus-Laster



... hat sich soeben erledigt


----------



## Adieu (14. März 2019)

Mal so nebenbei,

Wer einen schnellen Geländereifen sucht der in Kurven nicht komplett scheisse ist, einfach Tubeless geht, ein vernünftiges Gewicht aufweist und für 2.6 ein ordentliches Volumen hat... und ganz okay in Preisleistung ist...

Vittoria Mezcal
TNT G+, 26 x 2.6 in meinem Fall

Dies ist keine Langzeiterfahrung (ca. 150 km). Wenn sich dieser weiterhin gut schlägt im Offroad-Alltag kommt er mit auf Reisen im Sommer.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (14. März 2019)

*Gepäckträger für 29+ (hinten/rear) gesucht* 

Hello - ich bin auf der Suche nach einem dezenten Gepäckträger für hinten für das Krampus mit 29x3.0 reifen. Bin für Tipps dankbar! 

VG Nina


----------



## Fabeymer (14. März 2019)

Surly Nice Rack.


----------



## Adieu (14. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> *Gepäckträger für 29+ (hinten/rear) gesucht*
> 
> Hello - ich bin auf der Suche nach einem dezenten Gepäckträger für hinten für das Krampus mit 29x3.0 reifen. Bin für Tipps dankbar!
> 
> VG Nina



Tubus Vega.

Evtl. muss die Halterung des oberen, horizontalen Gestänges mit einer kompakteren ausgetauscht, oder das original abgeschliffen werden.
Aber sonst sind wir (meine Freundin und ich) ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (14. März 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Surly Nice Rack.


Meine Freundin und ich haben den Surly 8 pack rack vorne und zum montieren war's ein echter Scheiss. Die Fertigung war dermassen ungenau, dass vier Befestigungen (vor dem Material abtragen) nicht passten.
Aber jetzt wo's passend gemacht wurde


----------



## Fabeymer (14. März 2019)

Mein Nice Rack ist von 2014 (glaub ich) und passt wie angegossen sowohl an die grüne Krampe als auch an die Krampus Aftermarket Gabel.
Ich glaube, du hattest mit deinen Surly-Sachen einfach Pech. Hier stehen zwei Krampen (meine) und ein Straggler (von meiner Freundin) rum, zwei Freunde (davon ist einer echt sehr penibel, was Qualität und Toleranzen angeht) fahren ebenfalls Krampen ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Beim Aufbau des Straggler war - abgesehen vom üblichen Planfräsen von Steuerrohr und Tretlager - nix weiteres zu tun.


----------



## Adieu (14. März 2019)

Wir mögen unsere auch wirklich sehr, nur dee Aufbau war eher traurig.
Hilft nicht, dass ich so tolle Erfahrungen mit allen anderen Rahmen gemacht habe. Das Moxie war in einer anderen Liga. Kein Planfräsen, kein Schleifen, kein Schneiden, absolut nichts.

So sollte es doch sein und nicht umgekehrt(?).

Aber ja, man sollte sich auf das Positive fokussieren.
Ich geniesse die Vielfältigkeit des Krampus sehr. Meist im Alltag, mal auf Ausflügen in die Hügel und in naher Zukunft auch auf Offroadreisen


----------



## bolg (15. März 2019)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/tubus/Logo-Classic-Gepaecktraeger-p4344/


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (15. März 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Meine Freundin und ich haben den Surly 8 pack rack vorne und zum montieren war's ein echter Scheiss. Die Fertigung war dermassen ungenau, dass vier Befestigungen (vor dem Material abtragen) nicht passten.
> Aber jetzt wo's passend gemacht wurde


Der kommt höchstwahrscheinlich nach vorne. Das Anbringen muss dann mein Mann erledigen!


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/tubus/Logo-Classic-Gepaecktraeger-p4344/


Der passt für 29+?


----------



## bolg (15. März 2019)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Der passt für 29+?


Ups - korrekte Frage. Muss ich passen - ich habe den an einem 29er verbaut (nicht für mich), aber das war mit 2,6er Bereifung. Platz war da noch, aber bei 3“ könnte das tatsächlich eng werden. Mal sehen, ob ich das über das Wochenende nachmessen kann.


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Ups - korrekte Frage. Muss ich passen - ich habe den an einem 29er verbaut (nicht für mich), aber das war mit 2,6er Bereifung. Platz war da noch, aber bei 3“ könnte das tatsächlich eng werden. Mal sehen, ob ich das über das Wochenende nachmessen kann.


Das wäre prima, denn ich suche auch noch einen passenden für mein Nordest Sardinha (wo hinten allerdings max 2,8 reinpasst)


----------



## hw_doc (15. März 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Tubus Vega.
> 
> Evtl. muss die Halterung des oberen, horizontalen Gestänges mit einer kompakteren ausgetauscht, oder das original abgeschliffen werden.
> Aber sonst sind wir (meine Freundin und ich) ganz zufrieden.





bolg schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/tubus/Logo-Classic-Gepaecktraeger-p4344/



Tubus neigt zum Gammeln (Rost!) so edel wird der Stahl nicht sein. Neu pulvern kostet aufgrund der vielen Einzelteile fast so viel, wie der Träger in neu.

Das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen mit zwei haufig und gut genutzten schmalen Trägern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (15. März 2019)

Das hier ist mein Liebling von Tubus ... Inzwischen vier Stueck davon im Einsatz.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/tubus/Cosmo-Edelstahl-Gepaecktraeger-p16609 
Aber wie bereits gepostet, ist auch hier nicht klar, ob der fuer 29x3 passt. Kommt sicher auch drauf an, wie hoch die Oesen am Bike genau liegen. Ich habe ihn verbaut bis 29x2.4 + Schutzblech


----------



## Adieu (15. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Tubus neigt zum Gammeln (Rost!) so edel wird der Stahl nicht sein. Neu pulvern kostet aufgrund der vielen Einzelteile fast so viel, wie der Träger in neu.
> 
> Das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen mit zwei haufig und gut genutzten schmalen Trägern.


Jupp, geht mir auch so mit Tubus und Surly. Ich habe die kritischen Stellen mit Isolierband abgeklebt. Sieht fetzig aus...


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Surly Nice Rack.


habe ich noch im Lager, falls jemand einen sucht.
also die version in schwarz mit einem halben baumarkt an schrauben dabei.


----------



## cherokee190 (15. März 2019)

27.5 x 3.0 fertig gestellt ... 




 

Salsa Conversion
POG 27.5 x 50
Rocket Ron 27.5 x 3.0
das Ganze tubeless montiert und 74.2mm breit


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> 27.5 x 3.0 fertig gestellt ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 838103
> 
> ...


Hast Du die POG Felgen beklebt?


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2019)

Demnächst mit 29*2.6" an der schwarzen Krampe meines Vertrauens.
Vollsemiplus, Baby!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (16. März 2019)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hast Du die POG Felgen beklebt?


Schau mal Beitrag #3295 und #3482


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Neue Kurbel am Plus-Laster


Wie teuer war die denn? Hast Du einen Link?


----------



## nightwolf (16. März 2019)

Hi @oli_muenchen
Den Link hab ich versucht zu posten, das ist immer so ein Drama, ob es funktioniert, keine Ahnung was da los ist 
Ausserdem find ich es jetzt selber nicht mehr. Zefix 
Im Zweifelsfalle such nach 'MTB Bike Crankset 172.5mm 175mm Bicycle Crank set 104BCD Chainwheel 32T 36T 38T 42T Narrow Wide Chainring Cycle Track Chainset '
Preise aktuell von 26 bis 60 Euro, je nach Lieferumfang.

Hier nochmal ein Versuch:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MTB...88-4cc9-ba81-6445d2e2de7a&transAbTest=ae803_3

Edit: Jetzt hab ich immerhin *den* Post wiedergefunden, wo ich den Link schon mal versucht hatte, unterzubringen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-teile-laber-thread.747673/page-158#post-15797759 
Dachte schon ich bild mir das nur ein


----------



## nightwolf (16. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> (...) Gepäckträger für hinten für das Krampus mit 29x3.0 reifen. (...)





oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Der passt für 29+?





bolg schrieb:


> (...) am Wochenende nachmessen (...)


Ich hab mal meinen Tubus Cosmo vermessen. An der schmalsten Stelle (dort wo das eine Strebenpaar wg. Steifigkeit nach innen reinzieht) habe ich beim 2.0" Reifen (nachgemessen tatsaechlich sogar knapp ueber 50mm) etwa 15mm Luft pro Seite.
Jetzt kommt es also auf die benoetigte Reserve fuer Unwucht etc. an und darauf, wie breit der 3.0" Reifen tatsaechlich ausfaellt. 
Meine 26x3.0er sind nachgemessenerweise nur ca. 70mm, allerdings auch auf einer ETRTO 25mm Felge - also aussen vll 30mm.
Mit so einer Ultrabreitfelge (sorry, kann mich damit nach wie vor nicht wirklich anfreunden, 'zu meiner Zeit' waren breite Felgen immer das Merkmal von billig&primitiv) wie sie heute Mode sind wird es also vermutlich schon knapp. 

-> Ich wuerde mich da nicht trauen, 'blind' eine Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## cherokee190 (16. März 2019)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hast Du die POG Felgen beklebt?







cherokee190 schrieb:


> Einstieg mit dem WED in die B+ Welt
> 
> mit 27,5 x 50mm POG felgen, die ich vom P/L Verhältnis einfach unschlagbar finde....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomwptp (16. März 2019)

Moin,
das Mobster wurde nun auch der Zweitverwertung zugeführt. Mit den G-One 2.8 läuft die Fuhre wirklich sehr gut. Grüße Tom


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. März 2019)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 838341
> Moin,
> das Mobster wurde nun auch der Zweitverwertung zugeführt. Mit den G-One 2.8 läuft die Fuhre wirklich sehr gut. Grüße Tom


27,5 ?


----------



## Tomwptp (16. März 2019)

Ja, 27,5


----------



## nightwolf (16. März 2019)

Sind das die Gepaecktraegeroesen beim Krampus? 
Dann ist der Gepaecktraeger ja quasi seitens des Rahmens so weit 'hoehergelegt', dass die 29+ Laufradgroesse kompensiert wird. 

Dann waere 'ein gewoehnlicher Tubus' auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.


----------



## blubboo (16. März 2019)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 838341
> Moin,
> das Mobster wurde nun auch der Zweitverwertung zugeführt. Mit den G-One 2.8 läuft die Fuhre wirklich sehr gut. Grüße Tom


Die g one habe ich auch schon seit längerem im Einkaufswagen.
Was fährst du damit? Wie verhält sich der Reifen auf Wald Autobahnen mit feinem Schotter?

Mein Felt wurde jetzt auf Tubeless umgebaut und die silberne XT Kurbel ist einer Race Face Affect gewichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don_viki (16. März 2019)

Hallo Nightwolf,
ich hatte ein Krampus, habe aber die normalen Ösen an den Ausfallenden benutzt. Auf der Bremsseite mit einem 5mm Spacer. Ich fand es so am besten, weil sich Versen und Taschen nicht in den Weg kommen. 
Hatte einen Tubus 29 und der hat die 3" Reifen nicht ausgehalten. Bin dann bei dem Surly Träger gelandet und alles war gut. Wobei ein Tubus schon ausgefuchster ist. 



nightwolf schrieb:


> Sind das die Gepaecktraegeroesen beim Krampus?
> Dann ist der Gepaecktraeger ja quasi seitens des Rahmens so weit 'hoehergelegt', dass die 29+ Laufradgroesse kompensiert wird.
> 
> Dann waere 'ein gewoehnlicher Tubus' auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.
> ...


----------



## nightwolf (17. März 2019)

Ja gut, also die Frage wurde zwei oder drei Seiten weiter vorne von @Frolleinchen81 gestellt, es fehlten bloss noch Infos.
Nach meinem Verstaendnis sind die Oesen in der Naehe der Achse diejenigen fuers Schutzblech (falls es da eins gibt das passt ... aber sowas kann ja immer noch jemand herausbringen).
Nach meiner Lesart sind die hoehergelegten extra so wie sie sind, fuer einen Gepaecktraeger, der dann auch von der Bremse ferngehalten wird - die sitzt dann naemlich *dahinter* 

Oder machst es gleich *so*


----------



## bolg (17. März 2019)

Der Sattel ist im Weg


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (17. März 2019)

@nightwolf und alle anderen, die ihren Input gegeben haben:

Vorne: Surly 8 Pack & Blackburn Anything Cages (offiziell heißen sie Flaschenhalter)
Hinten: Surly Nice Rack

Ansonsten habe ich mit dem Krampus geordert:


Brooks Cambium 
Esi Grips 
Upgrade auf 12fach 
Dropper Post
Und natürlich Flaschenhalter und Flaschen, ich komme keine 5k weit ohne Trinken...
Blackburn Taschen für die Gabel 

Drypack/Packsack mit Daisychains in etwas größer suche ich weiterhin..

Happy Trails 
Nina


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. März 2019)

Ich hoffe, Du stellst dann ein paar Bilder vom neuen bike ein, ich habe ähnliche Pläne wie Du.

Auf  http://www.bikepacking.com/gear/bike-touring-surly-ecr-1000-km-impressions-build-specs/  passt der Vega auf ein ECR, dann sollte das je nach Reifen doch auch an der Krampe passen.


----------



## Tomwptp (17. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Die g one habe ich auch schon seit längerem im Einkaufswagen.
> Was fährst du damit? Wie verhält sich der Reifen auf Wald Autobahnen mit feinem Schotter?
> 
> Mein Felt wurde jetzt auf Tubeless umgebaut und die silberne XT Kurbel ist einer Race Face Affect gewichen.
> ...


Hallo Bluboo
Ich fahre den G-One in 27,5 2.8 seit 3 Monaten. Ursprünglich für ein Strandrennen angeschafft ist er nun im Pendelbetrieb im Einsatz, Asphalt Schotter Waldautobahn Trails. Im Trockenenein super Reifen, bei Schlamm kommt er natürlich ins rutschen, was aber Aufgrund der Breite auch noch beherrschbar bleibt. Schotter ist kein Problem. Er läuft besser beherrschbar als der 2.2 Conti Race King auf meinem Hardtail, ist gefühlt aber schneller. Mit dem Mobster B+ bin ich auf gleicher Strecke genauso schnell/langsam wie mit dem Rewel auf den Conti, trotz 2Kg Mehrgewicht und breiterer Reifen. Das Mobster hat jetzt als B+ 11,5Kg. Only my 50ct.


----------



## nightwolf (17. März 2019)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du stellst dann ein paar Bilder vom neuen bike ein (...)


Genau. Wie das mit dem Gepäckträger hinterher aussieht, möchte ich dann schon gern sehen


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (17. März 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Genau. Wie das mit dem Gepäckträger hinterher aussieht, möchte ich dann schon gern sehen


Natürlich! Oder denkt ihr, ich fahre damit? Nur zum Posen im Bikepackingforum!


----------



## bolg (17. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @nightwolf und alle anderen, die ihren Input gegeben haben:
> 
> Vorne: Surly 8 Pack & Blackburn Anything Cages (offiziell heißen sie Flaschenhalter)
> Hinten: Surly Nice Rack
> ...


Schraubst du jetzt selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (17. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Natürlich! Oder denkt ihr, ich fahre damit? Nur zum Posen im Bikepackingforum!


Naja warum nicht 

Und wie @Fabeymer neulich erklärte sind solche Leute die letzten die deswegen auf eine Threaderroeffnung verzichten wuerden


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (17. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Schraubst du jetzt selbst?


Du meinst außer dem Flaschenhalter? Nope! Habe mich für das Komplettbike entschieden!


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2019)

Ich hab mich heute auch an meiner schwarzen Krampe verlustiert...


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2019)

Diskoooo


----------



## hasman (17. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @nightwolf und alle anderen, die ihren Input gegeben haben:
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Ich hatte letzte zeit gehört das die haben Problem mit qualität bei Cambium


----------



## Rommos (17. März 2019)

Cooles Gerät von Rob English 

Gewicht mit Taschen 11,6 kg 



 

 

 

 

 



Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (17. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Respekt
> 
> Für mich müsste die Truss Fork aber oben am Steuerrohr geklemmt sein, aber ich würd dann für mich den Vorbau und eventuell Lenker auch gleich mit integrieren... aber eigentlich sollte ich schweigen, ich habs bisher noch nicht geschafft was selber zu machen, blos machen lassen...



@Rubberduckxi - Schau mal was Rob English (oben) gebaut hat


----------



## bolg (18. März 2019)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das wäre prima, denn ich suche auch noch einen passenden für mein Nordest Sardinha (wo hinten allerdings max 2,8 reinpasst)


Rückmeldung wegen dem Tubus Gepäckträger: Nachmessen ging leider nicht, weil der inzwischen wieder verkauft wurde. Allerdings kam auch gleich die Antwort „passt nicht durch“.


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. März 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Rückmeldung wegen dem Tubus Gepäckträger: Nachmessen ging leider nicht, weil der inzwischen wieder verkauft wurde. Allerdings kam auch gleich die Antwort „passt nicht durch“.


Danke!


----------



## Rommos (18. März 2019)

Keine Ahnung ob 27,5x3.8 noch als Plus oder als halbfett gelten


----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob 27,5x3.8 noch als Plus oder als halbfett gelten



Halbfett plus.  

Ist schön geworden, man erkennt, dass es dir gehört, obwohl es - hauptsächlich wegen der Federgabel bzw. ihrer Optik - irgendwie _anders _ist als deine bisherigen Aufbauten.


----------



## Rommos (18. März 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Halbfett plus.
> 
> Ist schön geworden, man erkennt, dass es dir gehört, obwohl es - hauptsächlich wegen der Federgabel bzw. ihrer Optik - irgendwie _anders _ist als deine bisherigen Aufbauten.



Danke - Starrgabel steht schon bereit


----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Danke - Starrgabel steht schon bereit


----------



## Fatster (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob 27,5x3.8 noch als Plus oder als halbfett gelten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 839385 Anhang anzeigen 839386 Anhang anzeigen 839387



Ich würd sagen, das ist MaxiSemifatPlus ... aber was weiß ich schon  

Doch das weitaus Wichtigere:  
Sehr schöner Aufbau ... und lass bloß die WREN drin


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> @Rubberduckxi - Schau mal was Rob English (oben) gebaut hat
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 839187



Der Typ hats echt drauf. Die Ideen und Handfertigkeit 
Recht genau was ich mir vorstelle


----------



## Rubberduckxi (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob 27,5x3.8 noch als Plus oder als halbfett gelten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 839385 Anhang anzeigen 839386 Anhang anzeigen 839387



Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, toll das Teil! Die USD Gabel find ich optisch halt genial, echt, bitte drin lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob 27,5x3.8 noch als Plus oder als halbfett gelten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 839385 Anhang anzeigen 839386 Anhang anzeigen 839387



Fett. Es ist ist ein Fatbike! Und damit hier im falschen Faden!


----------



## Rommos (18. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fett. Es ist ist ein Fatbike! Und damit hier im falschen Faden!


Ok, ich zeige es da auch


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ok, ich zeige es da auch



Also sowas...


----------



## blubboo (18. März 2019)

Ziemlich Fett


----------



## peterbe (18. März 2019)

Starr, 29+, hohes Systemgewicht und lange Hebel passen irgendwie nicht mit Leichtbaunaben zusammen. Diesen Winter hat es 2x das Lager in der Hinteren Nabe zerspahnt. Stans 3.30, baugleich mit Superlihgt-Naben und oft auch unter anderen Namen gelabelt. jetzt Schluss damit. Alte DT-Spline-Naben mit W40i-Felgen neu aufgebaut und heute eingebaut. Hoffentlich hält es jetzt. (Ursache des ersten Schadens war wahrscheinlich ein sich losgerappelter Schnellspanner hinten, dann hat sich mit leichtem Spiel die Nabe zerlegt und beim Zusammenbau mit neuen Lagern hätte ich wahrscheinlich ordentlich Loctite nehme sollen...).
Na ja, der Laufradsatz war eh mein Sorgenkind: Hugos der ersten Serie hätte ich nach wenigen Wochen komplett verbeult, dann gab es auf Garantie Higos der 2. Serie. Diese haben im Prinzip gehalten, hatten aber ebenso einige kleine neuen Beulen. Jetzt vertrau ich mal auf Syntace...


----------



## don_viki (18. März 2019)

Also ne Gebrauchsanweisung zu dem Rahmen hab ich (leider) nei gelesen. 
Wie gesagt habe ich auf der Bremsseite die Streben vom Gepäckträger ca 5 mm rausgespacert um nicht mit der Bremse in die Quere zu kommen. 
Sah dann beladen so aus wie im Anhang. Das Krampus ziemlich "zweckentfremdet", aber es hat für 3000km gut funktioniert auf Waldstrassen, Feldwegen und Strassen.




nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja gut, also die Frage wurde zwei oder drei Seiten weiter vorne von @Frolleinchen81 gestellt, es fehlten bloss noch Infos.
> Nach meinem Verstaendnis sind die Oesen in der Naehe der Achse diejenigen fuers Schutzblech (falls es da eins gibt das passt ... aber sowas kann ja immer noch jemand herausbringen).
> Nach meiner Lesart sind die hoehergelegten extra so wie sie sind, fuer einen Gepaecktraeger, der dann auch von der Bremse ferngehalten wird - die sitzt dann naemlich *dahinter*
> 
> ...


----------



## Burba (19. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also sowas...


Gaanz ruhig... 
Roman darf das


----------



## Rommos (19. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Der Typ hats echt drauf. Die Ideen und Handfertigkeit
> Recht genau was ich mir vorstelle



Ja, das trifft schon auch sehr nahe was ich mir so vorstelle - nur 29+, Pinion und Licht dazu 

Rob English mich schon zu Beginn meiner 29er "Karriere" voll angefixt mit seinem 29er Ssp
Er hat es echt drauf


----------



## nightwolf (19. März 2019)

don_viki schrieb:


> Also ne Gebrauchsanweisung zu dem Rahmen hab ich (leider) nei gelesen.


Haette ich auch nicht, und vermutlich gibts ja eh keine  


don_viki schrieb:


> Wie gesagt habe ich auf der Bremsseite die Streben vom Gepäckträger ca 5 mm rausgespacert um nicht mit der Bremse in die Quere zu kommen.


Ja sowas in der Preisklasse reicht ja meistens. Hab das bei meinem Umbauprojekt (altes HT hinten auf Disc mit Adapter) quasi genauso gemacht.


don_viki schrieb:


> Sah dann beladen so aus wie im Anhang.  (...)


 Eigentlich recht unauffaellig ...
Da sieht mein Genesis Vagabond ja spektakulaerer aus, mit ultralangen Verbindungsstreben ... 


hw_doc schrieb:


> Fett. Es ist ist ein Fatbike! Und damit hier im falschen Faden!


Nicht rumbloeken, kriegst auch ein  oder mehrere, je nach Bedarf ... Bis Du halt wieder runterkommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (19. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob 27,5x3.8 noch als Plus oder als halbfett gelten  (...)


Nein das ist 3/4 Fettstufe und gehoert in den MoPro Thread ... Falls es so einen gibt


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (22. März 2019)

So, das Surly ist auf dem Weg zu mir und ich mache mir bereits Gedanken, wie es weitergeht! Kann jemand eine Empfehlung für 29+ Federgabel geben? Hier gibt es ja einige Krampus Fahrer, die mit Federgabel dann deutlich schmaler als 3.0 fahren. Happy Trails


----------



## nightwolf (22. März 2019)

Faehrt man nicht Plus, um der dackligen Federgabelei ledig zu sein??


----------



## Fatster (22. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> So, das Surly ist auf dem Weg zu mir und ich mache mir bereits Gedanken, wie es weitergeht! Kann jemand eine Empfehlung für 29+ Federgabel geben? Hier gibt es ja einige Krampus Fahrer, die mit Federgabel dann deutlich schmaler als 3.0 fahren. Happy Trails



Darf ich mal ganz höflich fragen:
Du kaufst dir extra eine Krampe wegen "29+" und noch bevor Du es hast machst Du dir nen Kopp, mit welcher Federgabel man "schmäler" fahren könnte  
Aber um dir auch bei dieser Frage hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen: MANITOU hat 29+ (und auch schmäler) taugliche Federgabeln im Angebot ... aber die Nabenbreite haut dann halt wieder nicht hin ... wieder basteln ...

Willste nicht erst mal fahren?


----------



## lucie (22. März 2019)

Ich würde bei der Körpergröße wahrscheinlich kein 29+ haben wollen. Dieser kleine Rahmen und dann die Riesenlaufräder.
Persönlich fände ich das optisch nicht so prickelnd. Ok, aber jeder, wie er mag...


----------



## Speedskater (22. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Körpergröße wahrscheinlich kein 29+ haben wollen. Dieser kleine Rahmen und dann die Riesenlaufräder.
> Persönlich fände ich das optisch nicht so prickelnd. Ok, aber jeder, wie er mag...



Das habe ich im Post 3378 versucht mit Bildern zu erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (22. März 2019)

Ich suche ja eine Plus Federgabel und finde eben nur schmalere...

Rides wird es hier mehr als genug geben und zwar mit starr. Ist ja erstmal nur eine theoretische Beschäftigungsmaßnahme, um die Leere zu füllen, die so einen Projektsbschluss mit sich bringt...


----------



## Fatster (22. März 2019)




----------



## nightwolf (22. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Körpergröße wahrscheinlich kein 29+ haben wollen. Dieser kleine Rahmen und dann die Riesenlaufräder. (...)





Speedskater schrieb:


> Das habe ich im Post 3378 versucht mit Bildern zu erklären.


Das fuehrt sogar zu Farbverschiebungen


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... aber die Nabenbreite haut dann halt wieder nicht hin ... wieder basteln ...


Wieso? Ist doch boost vorne.


----------



## Fatster (22. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch boost vorne.



  
*Du *hast recht. Hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, dass die neue Krampen 15x110 haben. Sorry!


----------



## lucie (22. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich suche ja eine Plus Federgabel und finde eben nur schmalere...
> 
> Rides wird es hier mehr als genug geben und zwar mit starr. Ist ja erstmal nur eine theoretische Beschäftigungsmaßnahme, um die Leere zu füllen, die so einen Projektsbschluss mit sich bringt...



???

Hier mal Beispiele:

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=7;menu=1000,2,121;pgc[14697]=18550;page=1

Oder verstehe ich irgendetwas bei Deinen Ausführungen/Fragen nicht?


----------



## nightwolf (22. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


>


Uebersetzungshilfe Global-player-Bullshit-Bingo-Dummschwatz -> Deutsch:
Projekt -> Aussichtsloses Unterfangen


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2019)

also ich fahre eine manitou magnum mit surly rabbit hole und surly dirt wizzard.
gabel an sich top. leider ging die erste direkt zurück, weil manitou das mit den gabelschäften nicht im griff hat. 
untermaß, zu weich, zu glatt, zu wenig jungfrauenopfer bei vollmond... 
jedenfalls hat sich bei mir immer der vorbau und damit der steuersatz gelockert.
bei magnum nummer 2 ist es besser, aber nicht problemlos.
ist ein bekanntes problem und taucht immer mal wieder im mattoc thread auf.

soweit ich weiss gibt es bei den fox boost federgabeln passendes. die formula selva boost müßte auch gehen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. März 2019)

Im 29er forum hatte mal einer einen eigenen Thread dafür aufgemacht: Rock Shox Judy Gold 29er Boost passt wohl für 29+

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-judy-geht-problemlos-fuer-29-plus-reifen.882440/


----------



## 601 (23. März 2019)

Da ich nach einem breiteren Reifen als den bisher montierten WTB Ranger 29x3.0 gesucht habe, habe ich jetzt den Duro Crux 29x3.25 ausprobiert. Ich war vor allem gespannt, inwieweit der Reifen in ein Surly Krampus passt.
Mit einer Monkey Nut V3 von Surly bleibt einiger Platz zwischen Reifen und Rahmen. Durch die Monkey Nut wandert das Hinterrad 1.25cm nach hinten.
Im Moment bin ich noch am Testen, wie ich die Reifen tubless dauerhaft dicht bekomme. Auf dem Trail habe ich damit kein Problem. Aber nach ein paar Tagen ist keine Luft mehr im Reifen.

Und so schauts aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (23. März 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Da ich nach einem breiteren Reifen als den bisher montierten WTB Ranger 29x3.0 gesucht habe, habe ich jetzt den Duro Crux 29x3.25 ausprobiert. Ich war vor allem gespannt, inwieweit der Reifen in ein Surly Krampus passt.
> Mit einer Monkey Nut V3 von Surly bleibt einiger Platz zwischen Reifen und Rahmen. Durch die Monkey Nut wandert das Hinterrad 1.25cm nach hinten.
> Im Moment bin ich noch am Testen, wie ich die Reifen tubless dauerhaft dicht bekomme. Auf dem Trail habe ich damit kein Problem. Aber nach ein paar Tagen ist keine Luft mehr im Reifen.
> 
> ...


Da hätte ich gleich ein paar Fragen  Wie fährt er sich im Vergleich zum Ranger? Wieviel breiter/höher baut er? Und woher hast du die Reifen?

Merci
Roman


----------



## 601 (23. März 2019)

Die Reifen habe ich leider vorab nicht gemessen. Vom Fahrverhalten bin ich von den Reifen sehr angenehm überrascht. Vom Ranger war ich sehr angetan, da er ein leichtlaufender Allrounder ist. Wenn er auch im Schlamm und auf nassen Wurzeln schnell an seine Grenzen kommt. Bei dem dezenten Profil ist das aber auch keine Überraschung.
Der Crux spielt bezüglich Grip in einer ganz anderen Liga. Wobei der Vergleich auch etwas unfair ist, da der Ranger schon etwas abgefahren und der Crux nagelneu ist.
Für das Profil und den Grip, läuft der Crux relativ leicht. Klar, auf Asphalt ist der Reifen keine Rakete. Aber auch das ist erträglich.
Durch das größere Volumen konnte ich den Luftdruck nochmals etwas senken. Ich fahre generell mit wenig Druck. Beim Crux waren das heute etwas unter 0,4 vorn und hinten etwas unter 0,6 Bar. Ich wiege aber auch nur ca. 70 kg. In Kurven wird er dann aber auch schon etwas schwammig.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. März 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Da ich nach einem breiteren Reifen als den bisher montierten WTB Ranger 29x3.0 gesucht habe, habe ich jetzt den Duro Crux 29x3.25 ausprobiert. Ich war vor allem gespannt, inwieweit der Reifen in ein Surly Krampus passt.
> Mit einer Monkey Nut V3 von Surly bleibt einiger Platz zwischen Reifen und Rahmen. Durch die Monkey Nut wandert das Hinterrad 1.25cm nach hinten.
> Im Moment bin ich noch am Testen, wie ich die Reifen tubless dauerhaft dicht bekomme. Auf dem Trail habe ich damit kein Problem. Aber nach ein paar Tagen ist keine Luft mehr im Reifen.
> 
> ...



Wie breit sind die Felgen?
Tubless soll schwierig sein bei denen. 

Meine hab ich von hier: https://www.einradladen.com/29-x-325-Zoll-82-622-Reifen-Duro-Crux


----------



## 601 (24. März 2019)

Die Felgen haben eine Innenbreite von 40mm (29er WTB i40) Ich werde es jetzt mit vollflächigem Felgenband mit 45mm Breite versuchen. Bisher habe ich nur in der Mitte Felgenband zum Verschließen der Speichenlöcher verklebt. Notfalls werden es halt zwei Lagen... 

Meine Bezugsquelle (Ajata Einradversand) bietet die Reifen nicht mehr an.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. März 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Die Felgen haben eine Innenbreite von 40mm (29er WTB i40) Ich werde es jetzt mit vollflächigem Felgenband mit 45mm Breite versuchen. Bisher habe ich nur in der Mitte Felgenband zum Verschließen der Speichenlöcher verklebt. Notfalls werden es halt zwei Lagen...
> 
> Meine Bezugsquelle (Ajata Einradversand) bietet die Reifen nicht mehr an.



Ich hab gelesen, dass der Reifen an und für sich nicht Tubeless fähig sein soll...


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. März 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich nur in der Mitte Felgenband zum Verschließen der Speichenlöcher verklebt. Notfalls werden es halt zwei Lagen...


Ich fahre die Crux tubeless. Nimm gleich zwei Lagen, die sitzen minimal lockerer als andere.


----------



## blubboo (24. März 2019)

Falls jemand einen 27,5/29+ LRS sucht, aktuell sind die Sun Rigle Mulefut 50 Laufräder bei RCZ im angebot.
Ein Satz 29+ kostet ca 115€ zzgl. Versand.

Code *RCZS1W*


----------



## Jockelmatz (27. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> So, das Surly ist auf dem Weg zu mir und ich mache mir bereits Gedanken, ....



Wie schauts denn aus, ist das bike schon da?  Schwarz gibt es, glaube ich, z.Zt. nicht - hast Du es in purple?
Das Konzept mit dezenten racks intressiert mich auch, unbedingt Fotos davon!


----------



## DerHackbart (27. März 2019)

Fährt zufällig jemand 2.8er Maxxis auf relativ schmalen 27mm Innenweite Felgen? 

Ich könnte recht günstig an einen Satz kommen und würde damit gern meine 45mm Laufräder ablösen, da mir diese etwas breit vorkommen. 

Ich bin mir aber unsicher, ob die Felgen - und Reifen Dimensionen zusammen passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2019)

bikepacking.com schrieb:
			
		

> In a nutshell, we like 35mm IW for 2.6″ tires, 40mm for 2.8″, and 45mm for 3.0″.



Auch wenn das nur Empfehlungen sind so glaube ich auch, dass eine Felge mit 27mm Innenmass für einen 2,8"-Reifen zu schmal ist. Der Reifen dürfte darauf sehr rund ausfallen, so dass die Seitenstollen kaum noch greifen und wenn mit (passend) niedrigem Druck gefahren wird, kann der Reifen in Kurven auch mal einknicken oder noch blöder, von der Felge springen.


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2019)

Du verzichtest damit auf alle Vorteile der Plus Reifen, macht keinen Sinn. Schmaler als 35 sollte die Felge nicht sein, alles andere geht in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (28. März 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Fährt zufällig jemand 2.8er Maxxis auf relativ schmalen 27mm Innenweite .


Auf 29mm Innenweite - ich kann es dir morgen gerne ausmessen?!


----------



## DerHackbart (28. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Auf 29mm Innenweite - ich kann es dir morgen gerne ausmessen?!



Gern!
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie breit der Reifen dann baut.

Auf meinem i45 Felgen kommt er mir sehr breitgezogen und flach vor.


EDIT:

Auf meinem Felgen baut der Rekon+ ziemlich genau 69mm breit.


----------



## lucie (28. März 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Gern!
> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie breit der Reifen dann baut.
> 
> Auf meinem i45 Felgen kommt er mir sehr breitgezogen und flach vor.



Bei den i45er Felgen würde ich eher auf 3.0 gehen, hängt natürlich auch vom Reifen ab - bauen ja auf gleicher Felge auch unterschiedlich breit.

Auf einer Felge mit 27er Maulweite käme für mich definitiv kein 2.8er in Frage (max. 2.4), die Gründe dafür wurden hier schon erwähnt.

Die Vorzüge der Plusbereifung machen sich auch nur auf entsprechend breiten Felgen bemerkbar. Einen 2.8er würde ich auch nicht unbedingt auf einer Felge mit 30mm Innenweite fahren wollen (man muss mit wesentlich mehr Druck fahren, um ein Wegknicken in Kurven zu vermeiden und der Reifen rollt dann nur auf den Mittelstollen, schränkt also den Grip maßgeblich ein).

Schlussendlich spielt für den Einsatz eines Plusreifens in Deinem Fall nicht die Baubreite, die Du erfragt hast, eine Rolle, sondern eher die 
Funktionalität des Reifens, die dann doch eher eingeschränkt wäre. Fahren kann man sicher alles, aber nicht alles macht wirklich Sinn und erfüllt den eigentlich gewünschten Zweck.


----------



## DerHackbart (28. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Bei den i45er Felgen würde ich eher auf 3.0 gehen, hängt natürlich auch vom Reifen ab - bauen ja auf gleicher Felge auch unterschiedlich breit.
> 
> Auf einer Felge mit 27er Maulweite käme für mich definitiv kein 2.8er in Frage (max. 2.4), die Gründe dafür wurden hier schon erwähnt.
> 
> ...



3.0er Reifen hatte ich vorher auf den Felgen.

Die habe ich Tubeless aber nie dicht bekommen und da ich eine sehr hohe Affinität zu Siknwall- Reifen habe, sind die 2.8er Rekon+ alternativlos. 


Mir ging es eigentlich nur darum, dass die Reifen auf den i45 Felgen recht flach bauen und ich bedenken habe, bei geringem Druck (fahre ca. 1,2 Bar) eher auf den Seitenstollen unterwegs zu sein. Das wäre weder gut für den Rollwiederstand noch für die Lebensdauer der Reifen.

Da das Rad mit den Plusreifen aber nur mein Spaß- Zweitrad ist, wollte ich für einen neuen LRS keine Unsummen ausgaben. Als mir dann jetzt bei den Kleinanzeigen im Nachbarort ein neuer, sehr günstiger LRS mit 27er Innenweite über den Weg lief, habe ich halt mal so meine Überlegungen angestellt.

Wenn die einhelligen Meinung aber ist, dass die Felgen zu schmal wären, ist das auch in Ordnung. Vielleicht läuft mir ja mal noch ein günstiger LRS mit 35er Innenweite über den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. März 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> LRS mit 27er Innenweite


Ist das einer von Superstar?


----------



## DerHackbart (28. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das einer von Superstar?



Nein, eine Sun Ringlé Atac Düroc 30.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...gle-atac-duroc-30-in-27-5/1080367626-217-8675

Die von Superstar sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu schwer mit über 2 Kg.


----------



## BigJohn (28. März 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Die von Superstar sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu schwer mit über 2 Kg.


Mir gings auch eher darum, dass die für 120€ rausgehaut wurden und sich jetzt viele daran bereichern wollen (siehe Bikemarkt). 27mm sind keine ganz alltägliche Breite, daher hab ich direkt daran gedacht.


----------



## DerHackbart (28. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mir gings auch eher darum, dass die für 120€ rausgehaut wurden und sich jetzt viele daran bereichern wollen (siehe Bikemarkt). 27mm sind keine ganz alltägliche Breite, daher hab ich direkt daran gedacht.



Ja, das kennt man ja leider von den diversen RCZ Laufradsätzen. Werden für 150 gekauft und landen dann für 250 bis 300 Euro wieder in den diversen Portalen.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (28. März 2019)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aus, ist das bike schon da?  Schwarz gibt es, glaube ich, z.Zt. nicht - hast Du es in purple?
> Das Konzept mit dezenten racks intressiert mich auch, unbedingt Fotos davon!


Zu früh gefreut. Hibike musste es selbst erst bei Surly bestellen und dann weiterschicken...Fotos folgen asap!!!


----------



## Jockelmatz (28. März 2019)

Ok.  Naja, die Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude.


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Zu früh gefreut. Hibike musste es selbst erst bei Surly bestellen und dann weiterschicken...Fotos folgen asap!!!


bei cosmic. wir drücken die daumen.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (29. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bei cosmic. wir drücken die daumen.


Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch? Ist das der deutsche Vertrieb von Surly? Es war etwas unglücklich, da bei der Bestellung das Kästchen auf grün stand. Aber egal. Einige Teile sind bereits vor dem Bike eingetroffen und das macht die Ungeduld leider nicht kleiner...


----------



## nightwolf (29. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch? (...)


Naja also Surly / Salsa sind jetzt nicht wirklich fuer Liefergeschwindigkeit und Termintreue bekannt. 
Ob das jetzt speziell mit Cosmic zu tun hat oder auch nicht, weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Mir hat man schon mal gesagt, sinngemaess, es kommt halt einmal im Jahr ein Container fuer Europa, und dann muesse man halt kaufen.
Wenn man den verpasst, dann sei man quasi selber schuld. _Leicht ueberspitzt vll_


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2019)

ja, cosmic sports machen in deutschland den vertrieb für salsa, surly usw.

eine gute quelle wenn cosmic nicht will ist dann immer jelle von justpedal.nl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (29. März 2019)

Ich habe ja verbindlich bei Hibike bestellt und auch bezahlt - mal schauen, was sie nächste Woche sagen


----------



## nightwolf (29. März 2019)

Paket kommt in der KW15

Bleibt bloss die Frage welches Jahr


----------



## Rommos (31. März 2019)




----------



## 601 (31. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 844471



@Rommos Von welchem Hersteller ist das Rad?


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2019)

601 schrieb:


> @Rommos Von welchem Hersteller ist das Rad?


steve potts


----------



## 601 (31. März 2019)

Danke!

Eine Seite mit einer „das Komplettrad jetzt bestellen“-Schaltfläche hätte mich glücklicher gemacht... 

Wenn jemand einen Anbieter mit einem Komplettrad in die Richtung kennt, würde ich mich über jeden Hinweis freuen! Am liebsten mit Stahlrahmen, 29+ und Scheibenbremsen. Gerne auch Nabendynamo und Beleuchtung sowie Schutzblechen. Das Rad soll für den täglichen Weg zum Büro, wie auch für Touren genutzt werden. 

PS: Das Bombtrack Beyond+ ADV war als Beispiel in der engeren Wahl. Leider kann man da aber keinen Frontträger montieren.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (31. März 2019)

@601 wie wäre es mit dem Surly Krampus? Das Beyond ADV hatte ich auch in der engeren Wahl und ist u.a. deswegen ausgeschieden.


----------



## Fabeymer (31. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @601 wie wäre es mit dem Surly Krampus? Das Beyond ADV hatte ich auch in der engeren Wahl und ist u.a. deswegen ausgeschieden.






601 schrieb:


> Da ich nach einem breiteren Reifen als den bisher montierten WTB Ranger 29x3.0 gesucht habe, habe ich jetzt den Duro Crux 29x3.25 ausprobiert. Ich war vor allem gespannt, inwieweit der Reifen in ein Surly Krampus passt.
> Mit einer Monkey Nut V3 von Surly bleibt einiger Platz zwischen Reifen und Rahmen. Durch die Monkey Nut wandert das Hinterrad 1.25cm nach hinten.
> Im Moment bin ich noch am Testen, wie ich die Reifen tubless dauerhaft dicht bekomme. Auf dem Trail habe ich damit kein Problem. Aber nach ein paar Tagen ist keine Luft mehr im Reifen.
> 
> ...


----------



## 601 (31. März 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @601 wie wäre es mit dem Surly Krampus? Das Beyond ADV hatte ich auch in der engeren Wahl und ist u.a. deswegen ausgeschieden.



Ich hätte nichts gegen ein zweites Krampus einzuwenden. Wenn auch die Ausstattung des Komplett-Bikes etwas hochwertiger sein könnte. Aber im Moment wüsste ich nicht, wo ich ein Krampus in Schwarz in Größe XL beziehen könnte. Das Ego Purple ist nicht so meine Sache...

Wenn jemand noch einen Anbieter für ein Krampus XL in Schwarz kennt, freue ich mich über jeden Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Eine Seite mit einer „das Komplettrad jetzt bestellen“-Schaltfläche hätte mich glücklicher gemacht...
> 
> ...





Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @601 wie wäre es mit dem Surly Krampus? Das Beyond ADV hatte ich auch in der engeren Wahl und ist u.a. deswegen ausgeschieden.



Und ich dachte immer, dass sich so eine Gabel tauschen lässt...


----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, dass sich so eine Gabel tauschen lässt...


Träumer


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (1. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, dass sich so eine Gabel tauschen lässt...


Oh das wusste ich nicht..

Spaß beiseite: das Radl kostet ein bisschen was und dann noch in eine Gabel investierten, die den Anforderungen gerechter wird habe ich nicht eingesehen. Plus dass die Carbon Gabel im Zweifel nicht verkauft wird und hier Staub ansetzt...


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> ... Plus dass die Carbon Gabel im Zweifel nicht verkauft wird und hier Staub ansetzt...


 

Also für 500 Taler ginge die sicherlich nicht weg, aber so lange noch was vom Schaft steht, bekommt man sicherlich ein, zwei Surly-Gabeln dafür!


----------



## Rommos (1. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Oh das wusste ich nicht..
> 
> Spaß beiseite: das Radl kostet ein bisschen was und dann noch in eine Gabel investierten, die den Anforderungen gerechter wird habe ich nicht eingesehen. Plus dass die Carbon Gabel im Zweifel nicht verkauft wird und hier Staub ansetzt...





hw_doc schrieb:


> Also für 500 Taler ginge die sicherlich nicht weg, aber so lange noch was vom Schaft steht, bekommt man sicherlich ein, zwei Surly-Gabeln dafür!



Du kannst die Gabel bei Bombtrack auch einzeln kaufen, kostet mit Steckachse ca. 380 - also sollte man so eine Boost-Steckachsen-Carbongabel mit Ösen für Lowrider und innenverlegung für Bremse und NaDy-Kabel doch zumindest für eine Surly-Gabel losbringen.....


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Oh das wusste ich nicht..
> 
> Spaß beiseite: das Radl kostet ein bisschen was und dann noch in eine Gabel investierten, die den Anforderungen gerechter wird habe ich nicht eingesehen. Plus dass die Carbon Gabel im Zweifel nicht verkauft wird und hier Staub ansetzt...





601 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Eine Seite mit einer „das Komplettrad jetzt bestellen“-Schaltfläche hätte mich glücklicher gemacht...
> 
> ...





Rommos schrieb:


> Du kannst die Gabel bei Bombtrack auch einzeln kaufen, kostet mit Steckachse ca. 380 - also sollte man so eine Boost-Steckachsen-Carbongabel mit Ösen für Lowrider und innenverlegung für Bremse und NaDy-Kabel doch zumindest für eine Surly-Gabel losbringen.....



Gerade frisch im Bikemarkt - die passende Gabel:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...nkey-krampus-gabel-starrgabel-29-110x15mm-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (1. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gerade frisch im Bikemarkt - die passende Gabel:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...nkey-krampus-gabel-starrgabel-29-110x15mm-neu



Ich weiß


----------



## 601 (1. April 2019)

An einen Gabeltausch hatte ich auch gedacht. Auch wenn ich die entsprechenden technischen Daten nicht finden konnte, würde ich anhand der Bilder behaupten, dass die Surly- und die Bombtrack-Gabeln nicht unerheblich unterschiedliche Einbauhöhen haben.

Ansonsten hätte ich die Carbon-Gabel ins Krampus gebaut und die Stahlgabel ins Bombtrack. Bis auf die Einbauhöhe würde das passen. Aber so würde ich vermutlich die Fahreigenschaften beider Räder verschlechtern


----------



## Rommos (1. April 2019)

601 schrieb:


> An einen Gabeltausch hatte ich auch gedacht. Auch wenn ich die entsprechenden technischen Daten nicht finden konnte, würde ich anhand der Bilder behaupten, dass die Surly- und die Bombtrack-Gabeln nicht unerheblich unterschiedliche Einbauhöhen haben.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich die Carbon-Gabel ins Krampus gebaut und die Stahlgabel ins Bombtrack. Bis auf die Einbauhöhe würde das passen. Aber so würde ich vermutlich die Fahreigenschaften beider Räder verschlechtern


Sollten 12mm Unterschied sein (483 - 495)


----------



## 601 (1. April 2019)

Das Krampus zum Chopper umbauen...


----------



## Fabeymer (1. April 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sollten 12mm Unterschied sein (483 - 495)





601 schrieb:


> Das Krampus zum Chopper umbauen...



Ich traue mich fast zu behaupten, dass du das nicht wirklich merken wirst - und wenn, dann eher zum Positiven.
Wenn du mit dem Bombtrack pendelst und öfter mal beladen fährst, dann ist ein tieferes Tretlager nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil, umgekehrt schadet der durch die höhere Gabel etwas flachere Lenkwinkel und ein bisschen mehr Tretlagerhöhe dem Krampus nicht auf den Trails.

Ich hab bei meinem 907 die originale Gabel (463 mm Einbauhöhe) gegen die Salsa Bearpaw (483 mm Einbauhöhe) getauscht und finde die daraus resultierenden Fahreigenschaften keinen Deut schlechter, ganz im Gegenteil. In meiner schwarzen Krampe (OPS) fahre ich außerdem eine 140 mm Gabel und auch das geht mehr als gut. 

Da spielt so viel mit rein, die Gabel ist lediglich ein Baustein im Gesamtsystem Fahrrad und Fahrradgeometrie. Einfach mal ein bisschen was probieren - bei mir ist inzwischen jedes Bike im Rahmen seiner eigenen Geometrie sehr ähnlich, das ergibt sich quasi automatisch aus den Ansprüchen und Überlegungen in Bezug auf meine Räder und ihre Eigenschaften, die ich mit der Zeit entwickelt und für gut befunden habe.


----------



## Burba (2. April 2019)

Seh ich wie @Fabeymer, nicht nur auf die Gabelhöhe starren...


----------



## Fabeymer (2. April 2019)

Burba schrieb:


> Seh ich wie @Fabeymer, nicht nur auf die Gabelhöhe *starren*...



Auch, wenn es in diesem Fall eine Starrgabel ist...


----------



## 601 (2. April 2019)

Wahrscheinlich wird es schon irgendwie passen.

Aber es geht halt auch nicht um ein paar Reifen (als Beispiel), sondern um ein Bike für 2700,- Euro. Dann macht mich der Ansatz "wird schon passen" nicht wirklich glücklich.

Es wird ja wohl noch eine andere Alternative geben... 

Aber vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hinweise!


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es schon irgendwie passen.
> 
> Aber es geht halt auch nicht um ein paar Reifen (als Beispiel), sondern um ein Bike für 2700,- Euro. Dann macht mich der Ansatz "wird schon passen" nicht wirklich glücklich.
> 
> ...



Selberbauen!  B)


----------



## 601 (3. April 2019)

Es wäre nicht das erste...  (Aber ich brauche eine Rechnung über ein komplettes Rad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (4. April 2019)

Gibt es hier zufällig Interessenten, die gerne einen 27,5+ Laufradsatz hätten und den gegen ihren 29er Laufradsatz tauschen wollen? Näheres per PM.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (5. April 2019)

Chicos, das Rad ist endlich da (Hibike hat letztlich einen unterirdischen Service bewiesen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte) und es hat Potential, DAS Rad zu werden. Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt steht es nun in der Werkstatt für kleinere Anbau- und Optimierungsarbeiten. Fotos von der ersten Tour folgen am WE!


----------



## Fabeymer (5. April 2019)

Viel Spaß mit dem zweitbesten Rad der Welt! 

(Den ersten Platz belegen Ur-Krampe und Krampus OPS)


----------



## bolg (5. April 2019)




----------



## bolg (5. April 2019)

Habe (fast) fertig - mit der X9 hat alles angefangen und jetzt stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht. Für die Kurbel gibts aber nur das GXP-Lager und mit dem wandere ich zu weit raus für den Umwerfer. Anderes Tretlager bedeutet andere Kurbel - bin mir unschlüssig, was ich tun soll. Auf Umwerfer komplett verzichten? Oder Handbetrieb? Kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

So, alles sch***

Gepäckträger Surly Nice Rack passt nicht, Streben ca. 2.5 cm zu kurz.

Sattelstütze zu kurz (KS Dropzone mit 350mm/75mm Zug)

Bin frustriert! Sattelstütze ist neu bestellt, aber hat jemand eine Idee für den Gepäckträger?


----------



## Fabeymer (6. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Gepäckträger Surly Nice Rack passt nicht, Streben ca. 2.5 cm zu kurz.



Seltsam...
Hast du die beiden Streben mal vertauscht? Bei meinem sind die unterschiedlich lang und das Nice Rack passt an meine grüne Krampe.






Falls es eine Option sein sollte:
Das Surly Nice Rack sollte auch vorne passen, sieht dann so aus:


----------



## nightwolf (6. April 2019)

Oh das klingt nicht gut 
Mit dem Gepaecktraeger hatte ich am Vagabond ja im Prinzip ein aehnliches Problem.
Bei Tubus ist das aber nicht tragisch, da gibt es extra lange Streben, und da mir schon vorher klar war, dass ich die brauchen wuerde, habe ich sie eben gleich mitbestellt.





BTW was meinst Du fuer ein Teil? Bei Surly selber gibts ueberhaupt kein 'Nice Rack' (mehr?)
Bike Components kennt dafuer gleich zwei, je eines fuer vorn und eines fuer hinten
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Surly/Front-Nice-Rack-2-0-26-to-29-Wheels-p42515/
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Surly/Rear-Nice-Rack-for-26-to-29-Wheels-p13254/
Meinst Du das hintere und sind das genau jene Streben, die ich beim Vagabond (Bild) in extra lang verbaut habe?
Vll passen ja die von Tubus - duerfte ja nur eine Frage des Durchmessers sein? 

P.S.: Zu langsam


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

Es gibt für alles eine Lösung, aber ich hätte es gerne SOFORT gehabt. 

Ich gehe gleich nochmal in den Keller und poste dann ein Foto 

Ggf. helfen dann die langen Streben von Tubus...

Danke erstmal an alle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (6. April 2019)

Du darfst jetzt gleich *!!!SEXISMUS!!!* posten


Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Es gibt für alles eine Lösung, aber ich hätte es gerne SOFORT gehabt. (...)


Typisch Frau  

Nein also mal ernsthaft, das sind so die Dinge, da muss man dann durch.
Und gerade Gepaecktraeger - die passen eigentlich nie - ausser man wertet 'kann man passend machen' als 'es passt'  

Bei meinem Vagabond konnte ich mir das vorher ausrechnen, dass es so ausgehen wuerde, und deswegen habe ich die laengeren Streben direkt mitbestellt. Aber bei Surly Bike plus Surly Gepaecktraeger koennte auch der Gedanke keimen, dass das 'out of the box' zusammenpassen sollte ... ja hmm leider getaeuscht


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

So, in der Zubehör Kiste waren vom Fat Tubus noch lange Streben, aber aufgrund des Aufbaus des Surly Gepäckträgers passt wohl die Dropper Stütze nicht mehr. Der Sattel kommt noch ein (gutes) Stück höher, aber das wird nicht reichen. Warum hat Surly so einen Bogen an den GT gebaut?! Anyway: Läuft bei mir. Im Hintergrund leuchtet auf jeden Fall die schwarz rote Sunrace 12fach Kassette, die macht einen super ersten Eindruck.


----------



## nightwolf (6. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> (...) Warum hat Surly so einen Bogen an den GT gebaut?! (...)


Naja das ist die Abstuetzung, damit das Gepaeck nicht nach vorn wandern kann.

Beim Tubus Cosmo _siehe Bild weiter oben _... hab ich die einfach abgesaegt ... Der hat die ab Werk naemlich auch. Allerdings ist die Abstuetzung beim Tubus als zwei separate Hoerner ausgefuehrt, so dass einem da nix verlorengeht. 
Einfach die Stoepsel rausziehen und ins neue Ende wieder reinklopfen, fertig. 

Immerhin Glueck gehabt, dass Du lange Streben uebrig hattest ... Ist nicht grad selbstverstaendlich


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Immerhin Glueck gehabt, dass Du lange Streben uebrig hattest ... Ist nicht grad selbstverstaendlich



Übrig ist relativ, die fehlen ja dem Farbike jetzt, was aber dank des Surlys eh weniger für Gepäck als für tolle Trails genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Rommos (6. April 2019)

...und für die hinteren Ösen reicht's nicht, zu tief wahrscheinlich


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...und für die hinteren Ösen reicht's nicht, zu tief wahrscheinlich


Genau, passen auch nicht. Der Tubus Logo ?!) steht jetzt noch auf der Liste der möglichen Lösungen, ansonsten heißt es wohl Dropper vs. Gepäckträger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (6. April 2019)

ok, Foto noch mal genauer angeguckt. Spontan fallen mir da verschiedene Lösungen ein, die realisierbar wären. Aber etwas rumschrauben wird notwendig sein.


----------



## Jockelmatz (6. April 2019)

Lass Dir die Stimmung nicht verhageln!  Das wird schon.
Die Ortlieb muss wohl sowieso noch weiter nach hinten wandern, ich nehme an, dass Du so mit den Fersen Kontakt bekommst.

Ist der Rahmen Grösse S?


----------



## Fabeymer (6. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> So, in der Zubehör Kiste waren vom Fat Tubus noch lange Streben, aber aufgrund des Aufbaus des Surly Gepäckträgers passt wohl die Dropper Stütze nicht mehr. Der Sattel kommt noch ein (gutes) Stück höher, aber das wird nicht reichen. Warum hat Surly so einen Bogen an den GT gebaut?! Anyway: Läuft bei mir. Im Hintergrund leuchtet auf jeden Fall die schwarz rote Sunrace 12fach Kassette, die macht einen super ersten Eindruck.Anhang anzeigen 846843



Kannst du den Gepäckträger nicht einfach umdrehen und mit dem Bogen nach hinten montieren? 
Fällt mir gerade als Lösungsmöglichkeit ein...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> ok, Foto noch mal genauer angeguckt. Spontan fallen mir da verschiedene Lösungen ein, die realisierbar wären. Aber etwas rumschrauben wird notwendig sein.


Freue mich auf alle Ideen


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kannst du den Gepäckträger nicht einfach umdrehen und mit dem Bogen nach hinten montieren?
> Fällt mir gerade als Lösungsmöglichkeit ein...


Geht auch. Habe gerade meine Tochter spontan auf dem Gepäckträger gesetzt und sie hat sich an diesem Bogen festgehalten. Das Lachen entschädigt (für den Moment)!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Lass Dir die Stimmung nicht verhageln!  Das wird schon.
> Die Ortlieb muss wohl sowieso noch weiter nach hinten wandern, ich nehme an, dass Du so mit den Fersen Kontakt bekommst.
> 
> Ist der Rahmen Grösse S?


Ja, die müssen noch wandern, obwohl es so auch ging. Es ist ein Rahmen Gr. S.

Bin gerade am Spielen mit Vorbau / Spacerhöhe etc. Ist trotzdem ein cooles Rad und nach ein paar km heute kommt nun auch die Freude.


----------



## hw_doc (6. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Geht auch. Habe gerade meine Tochter spontan auf dem Gepäckträger gesetzt und sie hat sich an diesem Bogen festgehalten. Das Lachen entschädigt (für den Moment)!



Den Bogen kann sie anders herum auch als Sissybar nutzen!
Und wenn der Träger dann auf den hinteren Befestigungspunkten ein Stück weiter unten landet, freut sich wohl auch der Fahrer über das tiefere Gepäck. Ggf. musst Du da etwas aufspacern, um an der Bremse vorbeizukommen. 
Falls das nichts wird, schau besser nach einer Alternative zu dem Träger, da dürfte es deutlich praktischere Varianten für weniger Geld geben.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

@hw_doc hast du eine konkrete Idee für die Alternative?

Braucht hier jemand ein Surly Rack?


----------



## hw_doc (6. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @hw_doc hast du eine konkrete Idee für die Alternative?
> 
> Braucht hier jemand ein Surly Rack?



Ganz konkret nicht - schau mal bei Topeak, von denen habe ich einen recht flexiblen Fatbike-Träger. und der von Blackburn ist auch tauglich, der fürs Fatbike ist allerdings eher hellbraun, als schwarz.

BTW:
Suche jemanden, der mir die Einzelteile entlackt und schwarz eloxiert!


Edit: Aber dreh ihn doch erstmal um, wie @Fabeymer schon schrieb!


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2019)

Ne, anders herum ist Käse.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Träger an der Öse über der Hinterradachse (beim Bremssattel) hingehört. Tubus hat extra kleine Distanzröhrchen um eine Kollision mit dem Bremssattel zu verhindern. Kann man aber auch einfach selber basteln und zu Beginn mit mehreren Unterlagscheiben den richtigen Abstand herausfinden. An der Abstützung des Trägers sehe ich eine Höhenverstellung. So kann der Träger (der momentan zu hoch sitzt) knapp über das Hinterrad gebracht werden. Mit diesen Massnahmen kriegst Du den Träger tiefer und weiter nach hinten (und auch waagrecht). So sollte auch eine absenkbare Sattelstütze funktionieren und die Fersen an den Taschen vorbeikommen.

Als TREK 1120 Fahrer sind mir solche Probleme gänzlich fremd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (6. April 2019)

Die Ösen über der Achse sind laut Surly nicht für einen Gepäckträger geeignet. Die Ösen sind für die Montage von Schutzblechen gedacht.
Für das Krampus ist jetzt ein passender Träger verfügbar:

https://surlybikes.com/parts/rear_disc_rack

PS: Aber selbst auf der Seite von Surly ist ein Rad zu sehen, bei dem die Schutzblechösen für die Montage eines Gepäckträgers genutzt werden...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (6. April 2019)

Gepäckträger sitzt nun auf (in?) den Schutzblechösen. Er ist schon recht weit hinten und schön tief- er ist nun leider nicht ganz gerade. Aber Tubus Streben in 220mm Länge mit 35mm Versatz sollten dieses letzte Problemchen dann auch noch lösen. Surly 8 Pack vorne ist nun auch montiert- Fotos folgen morgen. Tag war zwar heute sehr werkstattlastig, aber trotzdem gut. Morgen wird dann umso mehr gefahren. Happy Sunday


----------



## Jockelmatz (7. April 2019)

601 schrieb:


> https://surlybikes.com/parts/rear_disc_rack



1600 g für einen Gepäckträger - Das ist mal ne Ansage 
Kein Wunder - jede zweite verbaute Strebe könnte man weglassen...


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2019)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> 1600 g für einen Gepäckträger - Das ist mal ne Ansage
> Kein Wunder - jede zweite verbaute Strebe könnte man weglassen...


surly konstruiert für die zombie apokalypse, muß man wissen ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (7. April 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> surly konstruiert  (...)


vorne fuer 24 Dosen Bier. 

Das bedeutet: Hinten fuer ein 50 liter Fass


----------



## Jockelmatz (7. April 2019)

Wäre mir alles trotzdem zu schwer/zu heftig.  Meine Wahl am Krampus wäre vorn 8-Pack, hinten einen Tubus Vega. Schön minimalistisch, und die Optik (für mich) stimmig.


----------



## nightwolf (7. April 2019)

Ja, Tubus waere auch meine Idee gewesen, 'nett' zu sehen dass es vll gar nicht die duemmste war ... ich bin ja bei Tubus schon ein bissl Fan und deshalb vll auch nicht unbedingt end-krass objektiv.


601 schrieb:


> Die Ösen über der Achse sind laut Surly nicht für einen Gepäckträger geeignet. Die Ösen sind für die Montage von Schutzblechen gedacht. (...)


Das hatte ich ja von Anfang an vermutet. Die vor- und hoehergelegten Oesen um mit einem normalen Gepaecktraeger klarzukommen trotz der Plusdimension. Nebenbei frei von der Bremse. Fuer die Schutzbleche die Oesen im Mittelpunkt des Kreisbogens den letztere beschreiben.


----------



## Jockelmatz (7. April 2019)

So gefällt mir das am besten:
http://www.bikepacking.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/2014-01-ECR-03.jpg

Was beim ECR passt, sollte doch auch an der Krampe gehen.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. April 2019)

Das ist jetzt das Finale Setup (denkt euch den Gepäckträger gerade). Dropper kommt die Tage dran. Bin sehr happy. Nächstes WE geht es auf Bikepacking Tour an die Jagst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (7. April 2019)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> So gefällt mir das am besten:
> http://www.bikepacking.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/2014-01-ECR-03.jpg
> 
> Was beim ECR passt, sollte doch auch an der Krampe gehen.



Leider nein. Das sind gänzlich verschiedene Ausfallenden.


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. April 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Das sind gänzlich verschiedene Ausfallenden.



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich dachte, beide haben Gnot Boost ?!


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE geht es auf Bikepacking Tour an die Jagst!Anhang anzeigen 847368



Viel Spass mit dem neuen Teil!
und berichte mal bißchen,  wie es sich gemacht hat auf Tour, das Fahrverhalten mit Gepäck z.B.


----------



## nightwolf (8. April 2019)

@Frolleinchen81 das ist das gleiche Spinning-Teil was ich auch habe  

Gewichtheben tu ich aber nur mit der 20x0.5 liter Hantel


----------



## bolg (8. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt das Finale Setup (denkt euch den Gepäckträger gerade). Dropper kommt die Tage dran. Bin sehr happy. Nächstes WE geht es auf Bikepacking Tour an die Jagst!Anhang anzeigen 847368


Der Flaschenhalter sitzt etwas exponiert. Tust du noch einen Schlammfang montieren?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (8. April 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter sitzt etwas exponiert. Tust du noch einen Schlammfang montieren?


Ich habe Bestellverbot von meinem Mann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (8. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich habe Bestellverbot von meinem Mann...


 - ich kenn das, nur andersrum 

Dann schick ihm doch eine Bestellliste - und er soll es bestellen


----------



## nightwolf (8. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich habe Bestellverbot von meinem Mann...


Mann austauschen


----------



## 601 (8. April 2019)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich dachte, beide haben Gnot Boost ?!



Von der Befestigung des Gepäckträgers unterscheiden sich die beiden Rahmen auf alle Fälle. Das Krampus hat die Gepäckträgerösen auf der Sitzstrebe. Beim ECR ist die Öse in der Achsbefestigungsplatte integriert:

ECR 2019 (oben) Krampus 2019 (unten)


----------



## bolg (8. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Ich habe Bestellverbot von meinem Mann...


... getrennte Konten  löst das Problem.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (9. April 2019)

Update: 

Dropper-Post in lang/mehr Hub passt (von 350mm/75mm auf 420mm/125mm)
Gepäckträgerstrenen von Tubus haben leider nichts gebracht. Gepäckträger bleibt wohl erstmal schief (dennoch nutzbar, schmerzt halt den perfektionistischen Part in mir)
In meiner Abwesenheit wurde mir ein Einkaufskorb am Bike befestigt. Erst musste ich lachen, dann fand ich es cool. Gewicht spielt eh keine Rolle mehr bei diesem Set Up.


----------



## Rommos (9. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Dropper-Post in lang/mehr Hub passt (von 350mm/75mm auf 420mm/125mm)
> Gepäckträgerstrenen von Tubus haben leider nichts gebracht. Gepäckträger bleibt wohl erstmal schief (dennoch nutzbar, schmerzt halt den perfektionistischen Part in mir)
> In meiner Abwesenheit wurde mir ein Einkaufskorb am Bike befestigt. Erst musste ich lachen, dann fand ich es cool. Gewicht spielt eh keine Rolle mehr bei diesem Set Up.



Mit einer Salsa Post-Lock Sattelklemme könntest du den Träger gerade bringen...dann reichen die Streben


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. April 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mit einer Salsa Post-Lock Sattelklemme könntest du den Träger gerade bringen...dann reichen die Streben



Schönes Teil ( https://r2-bike.com/SALSA-Sattelklemme-mit-Gepaecktraeger-Befestigung-Rack-Lock ) , gibt's auch so z.B.: https://www.rosebikes.de/m-wave-rac...MIy6nm_eHD4QIVB6QYCh0v0gYMEAQYASABEgKYf_D_BwE

Oder einfach mit einer längeren Schraube mit Mutter an der vorhandene Sattelklemme befestigen


----------



## bolg (9. April 2019)

@Frolleinchen81 - Der Gepäckträger ist nicht schief, er richtet sich nur nach aerodynamischen Gesichtspunkten perfekt aus.


----------



## hw_doc (9. April 2019)

@Frolleinchen81: Bitte die von Salsa nehmen - die klemmt obendrein auch top!


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. April 2019)

@hw_doc @Rommos da steht explizit nicht als Sattelklemme zu benutzen. Habt ihr da zufällig andere Erfahrungen gemacht oder käme das Teil tatsächlich zusätzlich dran?

Dankeschön vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (10. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @hw_doc @Rommos da steht explizit nicht als Sattelklemme zu benutzen. Habt ihr da zufällig andere Erfahrungen gemacht oder käme das Teil tatsächlich zusätzlich dran?
> 
> Dankeschön vorab


Wieder was gelernt...liegt aber wohl daran, dass die Post-Lock nicht diese „Kante“/Lip hat, damit sie nicht runterrutschen kann. Hab sie bis jetzt aber immer nur in kombinierter Verwendung (also Sattelklemme und Trägerhalter) gesehen  hab selber keine, sorry


----------



## Gravelander (10. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @hw_doc @Rommos da steht explizit nicht als Sattelklemme zu benutzen. Habt ihr da zufällig andere Erfahrungen gemacht oder käme das Teil tatsächlich zusätzlich dran?
> 
> Dankeschön vorab


nutze die von Salsa als Sattelklemme und Tubus-Halter. Funktioniert auch als Klemme einwandfrei seit mehr als einem Jahr.


----------



## hw_doc (10. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @hw_doc @Rommos da steht explizit nicht als Sattelklemme zu benutzen. Habt ihr da zufällig andere Erfahrungen gemacht oder käme das Teil tatsächlich zusätzlich dran?
> 
> Dankeschön vorab





Rommos schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt...liegt aber wohl daran, dass die Post-Lock nicht diese „Kante“/Lip hat, damit sie nicht runterrutschen kann. Hab sie bis jetzt aber immer nur in kombinierter Verwendung (also Sattelklemme und Trägerhalter) gesehen  hab selber keine, sorry





Gravelander schrieb:


> nutze die von Salsa als Sattelklemme und Tubus-Halter. Funktioniert auch als Klemme einwandfrei seit mehr als einem Jahr.



Wichtig ist hier wohl die Nomenklatur:






Hier im Text steht es noch mal klar drin:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Salsa/Rack-Lock-Sattelklemme-p47078/
"basiert auf dem Lip-Lock, besitzt eine Gepäckträgeraufnahme mit Gewinde"


----------



## Rommos (10. April 2019)

Ach, bin da wohl zu unspezifisch bei der Google-Suche vorgegangen. Dachte nicht, dass es da sogar noch unterschiedliche gibt - merci


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. April 2019)

@hw_doc ich würde sie ja liebend gerne bestellen, aber da kommt nun wieder dieses Surly Anti-Maß ins Spiel...

Er bleibt schief und ich nenne es jetzt aerodynamisch!


----------



## hw_doc (10. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @hw_doc ich würde sie ja liebend gerne bestellen, aber da kommt nun wieder dieses Surly Anti-Maß ins Spiel...
> 
> Er bleibt schief und ich nenne es jetzt aerodynamisch!



Kann da nicht vielleicht @Meister-Dieter weiterhelfen?


----------



## nightwolf (10. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kann da nicht vielleicht @Meister-Dieter weiterhelfen?


Ouh Plagiats-Alarm


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. April 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ouh Plagiats-Alarm


Ups,ich hab die Rechte noch nicht gekauft!
Aber vielleicht kann der Urheber helfen.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (10. April 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ups,ich hab die Rechte noch nicht gekauft!
> Aber vielleicht kann der Urheber helfen.



Kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt?! 

Mein Papa ist pensionierter Ingenieur und sein bester Freund pensionierter Schmied. Vielleicht können sie ja gemeinschaftlich an einer Lösung arbeiten... 

Sonst nehme ich es so - habe mich schon so dran gewöhnt, dass es gerade wirkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt?!  (...)


Ja bin mit sowas verheiratet  

Also zumindest glaubt das wohl der ganze Laden fuer den sie arbeitet und ueberhaeuft sie jetzt mit DSGVO und sonstigem Muell


----------



## Fatster (10. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt?!



Beetlejuice!
Also hier im Forum leider nicht


----------



## -zor- (11. April 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ups,ich hab die Rechte noch nicht gekauft!
> Aber vielleicht kann der Urheber helfen.



Hier die Hülse für 34,9er Klemmen auf 33,1er Sattelrohr.
Die Höhe 14mm ist passend für die Hope Klemmen, diese müsste dann für die jeweileg benutzte angepasst werden!

PS.: hätte auch noch 2x kürze bei bedarf abzugeben.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (11. April 2019)

Dem Indschenör ist nix zu schwör! Problem solved!!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. April 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Dem Indschenör ist nix zu schwör! Problem solved!!!


Das zulässige Beladegewicht,sollte mit dieser Lösung,aber herabgesetzt sein!?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (11. April 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das zulässige Beladegewicht,sollte mit dieser Lösung,aber herabgesetzt sein!?


Warum? Ist doch jetzt an den dafür vorgesehenen Ösen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2019)

Aber die Last ruht jetzt auf dem 90° Winkel der Verlängerung. Das wird nach einiger Zeit unter der Beladung brechen.


----------



## nightwolf (11. April 2019)

Dem muss ich leider zustimmen


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (11. April 2019)

Ok, pack nur Kekse rein!


----------



## Dutshlander (11. April 2019)

Einen Daunendecke ginge auch noch wenn es was großes sein müsste.


----------



## Tony- (11. April 2019)

Wo fahrt ihr hin mit diesen Monstern? Wäre normaler 29er mit etwas leicht rollendem als Reifen nicht eher Reisetauglich? Habe auch einen LRS mit 3 Zoll Reifen drauf, um ein bisschen vor der Tür damit herumzugurken ganz witzig, aber Kilometer machen...


----------



## Rommos (11. April 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr hin mit diesen Monstern? Wäre normaler 29er mit etwas leicht rollendem als Reifen nicht eher Reisetauglich? Habe auch einen LRS mit 3 Zoll Reifen drauf, um ein bisschen vor der Tür damit herumzugurken ganz witzig, aber Kilometer machen...


Schau mal was @sigma7 (guckstu)

und @Ampelhasser  (guckstu) für Trips mit 3“ machen


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (11. April 2019)

@Tonyvercetty geplant ist alles von vor der Haustür bis zu Mehrtagestouren. Mit kleinen Kindern kommst du eh nicht schnell voran, da kann das Rad auch Spaß machen. Dass es nicht die effektivste Form ist nehme ich gerne in Kauf.


----------



## hw_doc (11. April 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr hin mit diesen Monstern? Wäre normaler 29er mit etwas leicht rollendem als Reifen nicht eher Reisetauglich? Habe auch einen LRS mit 3 Zoll Reifen drauf, um ein bisschen vor der Tür damit herumzugurken ganz witzig, aber Kilometer machen...



Mit nem Fat B Nimble bspw. sollte auch 29+ ganz gut laufen. Für reines On-Road hat sicherlich ne Nummer schmaler schon Vorteile.
Ich bin aber auch letztes Jahr sehr gut auf Big Fat Larries (offiziell 4.7er, real vielleicht 4.3) vorangekommen, auch auf Straßen. Bleibt mein Dauer-Setup auf dem dicken Reiserad.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> aber Kilometer machen...


... läuft mit 29+ hervorragend. Mit dem entsprechenden Profil geht das gut nach vorn.


----------



## 601 (13. April 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gleich ein paar Fragen  Wie fährt er sich im Vergleich zum Ranger? Wieviel breiter/höher baut er? Und woher hast du die Reifen?
> 
> Merci
> Roman



Hier noch ein paar Infos:

Breiter: ca. 7 mm, höher: ca. 10 mm

Ich habe wieder auf den Ranger zurückgebaut, daher konnte ich den Unterschied jetzt messen. Generell war der Reifen zwar dicht, aber mit 0,4 und 0,6 Bar über Wurzelfelder führte auch weiterhin zu austretender Dichmilch. Da haben auch die zwei Lagen Felgenklebeband nicht geholfen.

Es ist erschreckend, wie schnell man sich an etwas mehr Reifenbreite/höhe gewöhnen kann. Als ich mich nach dem Umbau das erste Mal aufs Rad gesetzt habe, war mein erster Gedanke: Was sind das denn für Kinderreifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (13. April 2019)

601 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Infos:
> 
> Breiter: ca. 7 mm, höher: ca. 10 mm
> 
> ...


Hol Dir was fattes - komm auf die dunkle Seite der Macht


----------



## Speedskater (13. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Hol Dir was fattes - komm auf die dunkle Seite der Macht



Sollte das nicht "die fette Seite der Macht" heißen.


----------



## bolg (14. April 2019)

Ich weiß, ich bin mit meinem Troll hier etwas falsch im Faden, da so gar nicht + in irgendeiner Hinsicht. Hat vielleicht trotzdem jemand einen Tip, wie ich das Problem mit der Kettenlinie gelöst bekomme? Schon mal jemand einen Adapter für den Umwerfer gesehen, der mir den weiter nach außen bringt?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2019)

bolg schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht trotzdem jemand einen Tip, wie ich das Problem mit der Kettenlinie gelöst bekomme? Schon mal jemand einen Adapter für den Umwerfer gesehen, der mir den weiter nach außen bringt?


Wenn dein Rahmen ein 28,6mm Sitzrohr hat, gäbe es von Jtek asymmetrische Shims für dein Problem.


----------



## bolg (14. April 2019)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wenn dein Rahmen ein 28,6mm Sitzrohr hat, gäbe es von Jtek asymmetrische Shims für dein Problem.


Das geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung 
Allerdings reichen mir die 6mm nicht - leider! Wäre sonst eine schöne Lösung gewesen, aber mir fehlen noch mindestens weitere 6mm, damit die Kettenlinie stimmt.
Werde mich wohl doch um eine andere Kurbel kümmern müssen - und da habe ich gleich die nächste Frage: Jemand hier schon mit einer 10-fach 11-46 Kassette unterwegs? 34 vorne und einfach?
Auf dem MTB habe ich 1/12-fach was wirklich gut funktioniert. Wie das dann mit zwei Zahnrädern weniger aussieht, bringt mich aber ins schleudern.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. April 2019)

schau mal hier ob da was passt


----------



## bolg (14. April 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> schau mal hier ob da was passt


Wow, das sieht sehr gut aus! Danke dir!


----------



## ottmar (14. April 2019)

29+ mit ohne Gang:


----------



## Fabeymer (14. April 2019)

ottmar schrieb:


> 29+ mit ohne Gang:



Geht doch nichts über eine schöne grüne, eingängige Krampe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. April 2019)

Suche robustes Laufrad VR mit 40er Maulweite in 29 Zoll. Habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich?


----------



## Fatster (17. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Suche robustes Laufrad VR mit 40er Maulweite in 29 Zoll. Habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich?




Zu spät Zipfe, der 1. April ist schon vorbei!


----------



## Fatster (17. April 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/04/16/stans-baron-mk3-laufraeder-test/


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Suche robustes Laufrad VR mit 40er Maulweite in 29 Zoll. Habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich?



OH doch umrüsten?
Passt 29+ durch die Gabel?
Actionsports könnte ich empfehlen, da kannst du dir das LR selbst zusammenstellen.
Z.B.  DT Nabe und hab schon öfter die fun works Felgen genommen, haben für mich immer gereicht


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. April 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> OH doch umrüsten?
> Passt 29+ durch die Gabel?
> Actionsports könnte ich empfehlen, da kannst du dir das LR selbst zusammenstellen.
> Z.B.  DT Nabe und hab schon öfter die fun works Felgen genommen, haben für mich immer gereicht


Danke, ne ist eine normale 29er Gabel


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Danke, ne ist eine normale 29er Gabel


15x100,15x110, 9x100 oder was abgefahrenes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (17. April 2019)

Für "normale" Reifen die Felgen bloß nicht "zu" breit wählen! 
Kumpel hat mal auf einer Hugo versucht 2,5er zu fahren, garnicht gut!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Suche robustes Laufrad VR mit 40er Maulweite in 29 Zoll. Habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich?


Kein Plus und dann ne 40er Innenweite?
ich hab da 2.8 Reifen drauf und will nicht schmäler


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. April 2019)

Ist keine Plusgabel, 15x110, 2,8 Reifen wär der Wunsch, mal sehen ob die rein gehen.
Yari 160


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (17. April 2019)

Der 2,8er Minion und ich mögen die asymmetrische Race Face Arc Felge mit 40mm Innenweite... bei mir "nur" siebenundzwanzigeinhalbplus aber kann's mir auch sehr gut als 29er vorstellen. r2 hat mir zusammen mit einer Hope Nabe und CX Ray's ein robustes Laufrad eingespeicht


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Ist keine Plusgabel, 15x110, 2,8 Reifen wär der Wunsch, mal sehen ob die rein gehen.
> Yari 160


Kann dir auch was bauen, wenn du brav bist


----------



## Deleted 482182 (17. April 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kann dir auch was bauen, wenn du brav bist


Danke fürs Angebot 
Ich meld mich


----------



## schlonser (23. April 2019)

Hab mal ne Frage ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit so einer Kombination:

Plusreifen 3.0 breit auf  Mulefüt Felge mit 65 mm Innenweite. 

An meiner Suzi hats mir hinten am Minion FBF nen Stollen abgerissen, man kann schon von außen auf den Tubelessflicken schauen, nur
noche ne Frage der Zeit bis der hinüber is. Mein erster so Kapitaler Schaden an nem Maxxis...
Aber ich hab noch nen 27,5er x 3.0 High Roller vom Last, der muß nem 2.8er Platz machen. Bevor ich nen neuen (FBR diesmal) kaufe, sind ja definitiv nicht umsonst, hätte ich den HR hinten mal probiert. 
Es sei denn, ihr habt graviende Bedenken (lieber Erfahrungen) zu der Kombi, der Höhenunterschied von ca 2 cm is sicher nicht so dramatisch, oder sagt ihr UNFAHRBAR!!!


----------



## CC. (25. April 2019)

Bin heute die ersten schweren Trails mit der Magic Mary gefahren und ich bin schwer begeistert. Mega-Grip, auch beim Bremsen, super stabil, spurtreu, klebt geradezu am Berg. Jetzt sucht die dicke Marie einen potenten Partner für hinten in 27.5x3,0". Es muß ein 3" Reifen sein, ich brauche die Dämpfung und die Tretlagerhöhe.
Noch eine dicke Marie am Hinterrad werde ich bergauf nicht dertreten. Der nächste Passende könnte der NN in Speedgrip sein. Wer hat Erfahrung mit der Dämpfung und dem Bergab-Grip? Reißen da immer noch die Stollen ab?
Danke für alle Tips. Muß auch nicht Schwalbe sein.


----------



## absvrd (26. April 2019)

Die Magic mary ist aber 2.8" oder gibt es die auch in 3?


----------



## CC. (26. April 2019)

Ist nur 2.8. 
Aber hinten sollen es 3" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (27. April 2019)

Wenn das steht würde ich mich über ein Foto freuen. Ich hab vorne und hinten ,3" aber zu wenig Profil mit NN vorne und RoRo hinten.
Hab aber Bedenken, dass ein dünner Reifen vorne nicht so gut kommt.


----------



## BigJohn (27. April 2019)




----------



## hw_doc (27. April 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 855507



Ja, das hab ich heut auch gesehen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2019)

Die Brandblasenoptik der Felgenbänder finde ich großartig! 3 bar?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (27. April 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 855507





hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich heut auch gesehen...



Ach, doch "bekannte" Gesichter da gewesen 
Die Veranstaltung war ja ganz witzig, wenn man sich die Mühe gemacht hat alles mit Motor und Kinderwagen vorn dran auszublenden.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. April 2019)

XmaskX schrieb:


> zu wenig Profil mit NN vorne und RoRo hinten


die Magic Mary in 2.8 ist schon ein mächtiger Reifen. In der Breite zwar etwas schmäler als der NN aber von der Höhe nahezu gleich (auf einer Felge mit 40er Innenweite). Aber die MM rollt schon deutlich schlechter als der NN
Alternative wäre noch der Hans Dampf in 2.8, der wird bei mir der HR zur MM. Liegt schon im Keller 
Da ich beim derzeitigen Einsatz keine MM vorne brauche, habe ich jetzt den 3.0 NN wieder montiert.
Zusammen mit einem 2.8 Rekon hinten ist das eine ganz brauchbare Kombi die sich auch am Gardasee ganz passabel geschlagen hat.


----------



## absvrd (28. April 2019)

Ja rekon sieht auch wieder gut aus. Der RoRo mangelt für mich an Schulterstollen. Ich bin davor hauptsächlich Traktorreifen gefahren, vielleicht muss ich jetzt auch nur an der Fahrtechnik feilen


----------



## Dani (2. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr hin mit diesen Monstern? Wäre normaler 29er mit etwas leicht rollendem als Reifen nicht eher Reisetauglich? Habe auch einen LRS mit 3 Zoll Reifen drauf, um ein bisschen vor der Tür damit herumzugurken ganz witzig, aber Kilometer machen...



Es gibt sehr grosse Unterschiede im Rollverhalten der Plus Reifen, sehr gut rollen zum Beispiel die Vee Tire T Fatty 29x3.0 mit 72 tpi oder die WTB Ranger in der Fast Rolling Version. Bei längeren Abschnitten auf Strasse erhöhst Du einfach den Luftdruck auf bis 1.5 Bar, dann ist der gefühlte Rollwiderstand kein bisschen schlechter als mit schnellen schmaleren Reifen.
Der Grund für Touren mit Plus Reifen ist für mich, dass Du auch ohne Federung überall durchkommst und wesentlich mehr Traktion aufbauen kannst als mit schmaleren Reifen, was gerade bei steilen Anstiegen auf losem Schotter ein riesen Vorteil ist


----------



## Dani (2. Mai 2019)

Alltag beim Tourenfahren mit Gepäck auf einem ungefederten 29Plus (erlebt bei der 16 tägigen Alpentour letzten Sommer mit ca 30-35kg Zuladung auf Gepäckträger und Lowrider) :

- viel Verkehr auf einer Passstrasse: Kein Problem, es gibt meist entweder einen Wanderweg oder eine Schotterstrasse als Alternative. Wenn die Auffahrt steil wird: Mit der Untersetzung 22-er Kettenblatt und 50-er Ritzel kommt man trotz grossem Radumfang fast überall hoch. 

- oben auf dem Pass angekommen: Wow, da hat es einen coolen Biketrail ins Tal, der sieht gut fahrbar aus: Auch mit viel Gepäck kann man richtig schönen Flow haben, Luftdruck auf die Gegebenheiten anpassen (Manometer ist Pflicht!) und los geht's! 

- Wir fahren einen steilen Singletrail hoch, es ist Abend, wir haben unseren Wasservorrat aufgefüllt (ca 7 Liter zu zweit) und wir sehen kurz vor der Passhöhe, als der Weg etwas abflacht etwas unterhalb des Wegs eine flache Wiesenstelle, etwa 50 Meter weiter unten ein kleiner Bergbach: "Wollen wir mal schauen, ob die Stelle für unser Zelt gross und eben genug ist"? Gesagt, getan, das Zelt steht. 


 
Das Tarp haben wir des Regens wegen gespannt, damit wir im Trockenen kochen konnten. 

- Wir fahren am frühen Nachmittag durch ein wunderschönes Bergbachtal, haben unser Mittagessen noch nicht gehabt: 



Es gefiel uns dort so gut, dass wir unser Zelt stellten, Wäsche wuschen und uns auch...


 


 


 
Die Wäsche wurde beim Gewitter in der Nacht bei starkem Wind wieder nass... 

- Beim Suchen eines (inoffiziellen) Stellplatzes für das Zelt sehen wir eine Wald - Lichtung - Wiesenanlage, wie sie auch auf Golfplätzen zu sehen ist, weit und breit kein Mensch und erst noch grandiose Aussicht:



 


 

- Wir werweissten lange, ob wir mit unsern Bikes einen sehr hohen, teilweise steilen Wanderwegpass bezwingen können. Auf dem Zufahrtsweg am Vorabend trafen wir einen Einheimischen. Im Gespräch sagte er uns, dass er oben im Tal eine Hütte habe und wo wir den Schlüssel fänden, falls wir dort übernachten wollten, wir haben dann vor der Hütte gezeltet:


 

Am Tag danach galt es ernst


 

Die Abfahrt war absolut hammermässig, leider haben wir kaum Photos, ich war derart im Flow... 



Ich fahre schon lange Touren mit dem Fahrrad, aber so viel Spass wie mit dem 29+ Bike hatte ich auf Touren noch nie. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuchenfresser (13. Mai 2019)

Bin gerade beim Stöbern nach neuen 29+ Reifen auf einen Knard mit 33tpi gestoßen.
Bisher habe ich ihn in sämtlichen Shops eigentlich nur mit 27 oder 120 tpi gesehen.
Ist das jetzt was ganz neues, oder was ganz altes?


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Mai 2019)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> Bin gerade beim Stöbern nach neuen 29+ Reifen auf einen Knard mit 33tpi gestoßen.
> Bisher habe ich ihn in sämtlichen Shops eigentlich nur mit 27 oder 120 tpi gesehen.
> Ist das jetzt was ganz neues, oder was ganz altes?



Die Fadenanzahl (und damit Dicke) richtet sich immer nach den zu erzielenden Eigenschaften. Je dünner der Faden (hohe Zahl), desto geschmeidiger läuft der Reifen und ist in der Regel auch etwas durchstichsicherer, dafür wird er anfälliger gegen Schnitte. Wird der Faden dicker, wird der Reifen steifer und ist schnittsicherer, kann sich aber nicht mehr so gut an den Untergrund anpassen. Natürlich spielt auch Fadenmaterial, Reifenaufbau, Lagen usw. eine Rolle. Ist also nur eine vereinfachte Erklärung. 27 + 33 tpi sind aber in der Regel sehr dicke Fäden. Schwalbe verbaut (so erinnere ich mich) meist 67 tpi. Specialized oft 120 Tpi und bei Conti findet man oft 240 tpi in mehreren Lagen. Jeder schwört hier auf etwas Anderes.


----------



## Kuchenfresser (13. Mai 2019)

Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung. So in etwa hatte ich das bereits auch im Gedächtnis, wobei ich bisher jedoch angenommen habe, dass weniger tpi sicherer gegen Durchstiche wäre.

Mir ging es jetzt aber um den 29+ Knard im speziellen, da ich ihn bisher noch nirgends mit 33tpi im Angebot gesehen habe - entweder 27 oder 120. Da wäre ja dann die Frage, ob er nun brandneu oder hornalt oder einfach nur eine Sonderanfertigung ist.


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Mai 2019)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung. So in etwa hatte ich das bereits auch im Gedächtnis, wobei ich bisher jedoch angenommen habe, dass weniger tpi sicherer gegen Durchstiche wäre.
> 
> Mir ging es jetzt aber um den 29+ Knard im speziellen, da ich ihn bisher noch nirgends mit 33tpi im Angebot gesehen habe - entweder 27 oder 120. Da wäre ja dann die Frage, ob er nun brandneu oder hornalt oder einfach nur eine Sonderanfertigung ist.



Mit den Durchstichen kann man sich das am Besten mit einem Fliegengitter und einem Fußballtornetz vorstellen. Wirf einen dünnen Stock auf das Fliegengitter, der kommt nicht durch. Durch das Netz schon. Nimmst Du stattdessen ein Cuttermesser und schneidest, ist es andersrum. Da kommst Du sofort durchs Fliegengitter, musst aber mehr am dicken Faden säbeln... .

Auf der Website werden die beiden Reifen übrigens parallel gelistet: https://surlybikes.com/parts/knard . Dafür aber mit einem anderen Einsatzbereich. Der 27er als "Mountainbikereifen" der wird wohl eher stabilere Seitenwände haben, damit er nicht wegknickt. Der 33er wird als "Fat" gelistet. Soll dann wohl eher der typische "Fat"-Einsatz sein, also die Gerade mit unterschiedlichen Böden. Der wird sich also besser anschmiegen. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der Unterschied so drastisch sein wird, die Zahl liegt ja doch schon eng beieinander... . Ich persönlich merke z. B. zwar den Unterschied zwischen 67 und 120 TPI aber 60 und 67 merke ich nicht... . Ich bin vielleicht aber auch nicht die Referenz als Fahrer... .


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2019)

Die SURLY-Homepage ist sehr widersprüchlich. Der 27tpi-Knard wird als Drahtreifen aufgeführt, während beim 33tpi gar nichts steht (nehme aber an, dass es ein Faltreifen ist). Der 120tpi-Knard wird gar nicht gelistet, erscheint jedoch in den Bildern und auch Fragen dazu wurden beantwortet. 

Als reine Annahme gehe ich nun davon aus, dass es 3 verschiedene Knard 29x3,0 gibt. 27, 33 und 120tpi. Das hat wohl wenig/nichts mit alt oder neu zu tun. Aber wie gesagt: eine reine Annahme, kein Wissen.


----------



## Kuchenfresser (13. Mai 2019)

Der 29x3.0 mit 120 tpi ist gelistet, in der Tabelle hinten allerdings der falsche tpi-Wert eingetragen.

https://web.archive.org/web/20160112200329/http://surlybikes.com/parts/tires/knard_29

Wenn das hier halbwegs stimmt, gab es den 33tpi-Reifen 2016 noch nicht.
Habe gerade gesehen, dass das aktuelle ECR mit dem Reifen ausgeliefert wird. Könnte also doch etwas neueres sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (15. Mai 2019)




----------



## Dani (15. Mai 2019)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> Der 29x3.0 mit 120 tpi ist gelistet, in der Tabelle hinten allerdings der falsche tpi-Wert eingetragen.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20160112200329/http://surlybikes.com/parts/tires/knard_29
> 
> ...



Zur Info: Der 33tpi Knard ist mit keinen Mitteln schlauchlos montierbar, da geht die Luft durch die Karkasse raus, befor Du "stop" sagen kannst. (habe es mit einem auf einem aktuellen ECR montiertem versucht...)


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Mai 2019)

Frische Reifen, neue Felgen, neue Griffe, neuer Steuersatz, neuer Vorbau, andere Pedale, anderer Sattel und auf einmal so etwas wie ein Farbkonzept - es ist und bleibt einfach das beste Fahrrad der Welt*.










*Find ich.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. Mai 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Frische Reifen, neue Felgen, neue Griffe, neuer Steuersatz, neuer Vorbau, andere Pedale, anderer Sattel und auf einmal so etwas wie ein Farbkonzept - es ist und bleibt einfach das beste Fahrrad der Welt*.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 866648
> 
> ...



Sicherlich sehr coooool 

Mit längerem Steuerrohr zur Reduzierung der Spacerhöhe, wärs xyz 
Ich verstehe nicht warum Surly so kurze Steuerrohre baut, alle schmeissen x-Spacer drauf 

Aber dein Bike ist schon sehr genial, trotz meines Kommentars


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Mai 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Mit längerem Steuerrohr zur Reduzierung der Spacerhöhe, wärs xyz
> Ich verstehe nicht warum Surly so kurze Steuerrohre baut, alle schmeissen x-Spacer drauf



Ich glaube, ich muss mal ausmessen, ob das bei der schwarzen Krampe länger ist...vom Bild her würde ich fast sagen, dass sich da was geändert hat. Der untere Bereich kommt mir etwas länger vor, kann aber auch am Steuersatz bzw. der außen liegenden Lagerschale liegen. 



 







Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Sicherlich sehr coooool



Sag ich doch! 



Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Aber dein Bike ist schon sehr genial, trotz meines Kommentars



Merci!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. Mai 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muss mal ausmessen, ob das bei der schwarzen Krampe länger ist...vom Bild her würde ich fast sagen, dass sich da was geändert hat. Der untere Bereich kommt mir etwas länger vor, kann aber auch am Steuersatz bzw. der außen liegenden Lagerschale liegen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 866714
> 
> ...



Du machst mich ganz wuschig mit den beiden Bildern!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. Mai 2019)

Ach, der Unterschied mit den Spacern mag von der Federgabel vs Starrgabel her rühren.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Mai 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Du machst mich ganz wuschig mit den beiden Bildern!







Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ach, der Unterschied mit den Spacern mag von der Federgabel vs Starrgabel her rühren.



Vermute ich auch (und eben die Lagerschale), aber ich werd mal messen bei Gelegenheit.

Die schwarze Krampe hat übrigens auch noch ein Zuckerl bekommen diese Woche, damit es keinen Streit gibt...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. Mai 2019)

Ganz ehrlich, die LR am schwarzen Krampus sind schon eine richtige Hausnummer! Sind die ihr Geld wert? Optisch natürlich ja, aber Langzeit...?


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Mai 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die LR am schwarzen Krampus sind schon eine richtige Hausnummer! Sind die ihr Geld wert? Optisch natürlich ja, aber Langzeit...?



Ich fahre einen ähnlichen Laufradsatz seit Dezember 2017 ohne Probleme am Fatbike, von daher kann ich da nix Negatives bzgl. der Haltbarkeit sagen. 
Ob sie jetzt besser oder schlechter sind als ein LRS mit konventionellen Speichen? 
Das kann ich nicht objektiv beurteilen. Aber mei, im Grunde sind Objektivität und Vernunft da sowieso irgendwie außen vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (30. Mai 2019)

Gelegenheit macht Fully Fahrer 
Eigentlich habe ich schon länger überlegt, irgend wann soll mal wieder ein Fully her. Es sollte jedoch schon ein "vollwertiges" Plus-, also so richtig mit 45-50mm Felgen und 3" Reifen oder evtl. ein Fatbike sein. 
Die Wahl viel auf das Bad Habit 1 und heute erfolgte eine erste Einroll Runde ......




 

 

 

 

Nun bekommt das Wednesday auch seine 26" wieder zurück


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Mai 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Gelegenheit macht Fully Fahrer
> Eigentlich habe ich schon länger überlegt, irgend wann soll mal wieder ein Fully her. Es sollte jedoch schon ein "vollwertiges" Plus-, also so richtig mit 45-50mm Felgen und 3" Reifen oder evtl. ein Fatbike sein.
> Die Wahl viel auf das Bad Habit 1 und heute erfolgte eine erste Einroll Runde ......
> 
> ...



Super Sache! Hab auch so eins, ich nenne sie LUCILLE 
Ist das L?


----------



## Tony- (31. Mai 2019)

Vorn auf ein Bein reduziert und hinten so ein wildes Gebilde.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Vorn auf ein Bein reduziert und hinten so ein wildes Gebilde.
> Anhang anzeigen 868702





Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hauptsache gefällt einem selbst


----------



## cherokee190 (31. Mai 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Super Sache! Hab auch so eins, ich nenne sie LUCILLE
> Ist das L?


Nein das ist ein M 



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Vorn auf ein Bein reduziert und hinten so ein wildes Gebilde.
> Anhang anzeigen 868702



Eher Mitte! Hinten ist ja ebenfalls reduziert.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Mai 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein M
> 
> 
> 
> Eher Mitte! Hinten ist ja ebenfalls reduziert.



Der Flaschenhalter ist zu weit oben, ich hab den mit so einem Adapter weiter unten. Jetzt kollidiert die Flasche nicht mehr mit dem Dämpfer


----------



## cherokee190 (31. Mai 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter ist zu weit oben, ich hab den mit so einem Adapter weiter unten. Jetzt kollidiert die Flasche nicht mehr mit dem Dämpfer



Ja da muss noch in irgendeine Richtung nachgebessert werden. Für meine sonst genutzte 1l Flasche ist er wieder zu tief. Sonst würde die Ausbuchtung in der Flasche genau mit den Dämpfereinstellen passen.


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Mai 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ja da muss noch in irgendeine Richtung nachgebessert werden. Für meine sonst genutzte 1l Flasche ist er wieder zu tief. Sonst würde die Ausbuchtung in der Flasche genau mit den Dämpfereinstellen passen.



Das Problem mit nicht passenden Flaschenhaltern habe ich an meinem Tallboy auch. Als ich verschiedene Flaschenhalter probiert habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass diese sich tatsächlich sehr unterscheiden. Die Flaschenhalthöhe unterscheidet sich bis zu 8 cm bei den einzelnen Modellen. Ggf. bekommt Ihr dadurch etwas passend gemacht.


----------



## cherokee190 (31. Mai 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Das Problem mit nicht passenden Flaschenhaltern habe ich an meinem Tallboy auch. Als ich verschiedene Flaschenhalter probiert habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass diese sich tatsächlich sehr unterscheiden. Die Flaschenhalthöhe unterscheidet sich bis zu 8 cm bei den einzelnen Modellen. Ggf. bekommt Ihr dadurch etwas passend gemacht.



Das ist kein wirkliches Problem, ich habe einfach schnell den Halter vom Wednesday angeschraubt und die Flasche gegriffen die gerade reinpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (2. Juni 2019)

Wir haben ein neues Halbfettes Mitglied in der Familie. 
Es ist ziemlich massiv geworden und mit 13,5 KG auch nicht das leichteste. 
Mal sehen wie es der Dame gefällt.


----------



## Frostfalke (2. Juni 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Wir haben ein neues Halbfettes Mitglied in der Familie.
> Es ist ziemlich massiv geworden und mit 13,5 KG auch nicht das leichteste.
> Mal sehen wie es der Dame gefällt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 869416



Der cleane Lock mit den runden Rohren gefällt mir ja mal ausgesprochen gut! Ein sehr feines Bike!


----------



## blubboo (2. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Der cleane Lock mit den runden Rohren gefällt mir ja mal ausgesprochen gut! Ein sehr feines Bike!


Danke sehr, 
der Rahmen gefällt mir auch sehr gut, ich hoffe das Rad wird auch genutzt.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2019)

sieht gut aus. wo steckt das gewicht?


----------



## DerHackbart (2. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sieht gut aus. wo steckt das gewicht?



Ich tippe auf Rahmen, Reifen und die Hope Laufräder sind ja auch keine Leichtgewichte, sondern eher in der robusten Ecke einzuordnen.


----------



## blubboo (3. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sieht gut aus. wo steckt das gewicht?





DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Rahmen, Reifen und die Hope Laufräder sind ja auch keine Leichtgewichte, sondern eher in der robusten Ecke einzuordnen.



Der Rahmen hat ca 2000g (Größe S), LRS auch gute 2000g, pro Reifen ca 950g, da kommt schon bischen was zusammen.
Eventuell kommt noch ein leichterer LRS mit 2,6er Reifen, aber erstmal habe ich das genommen was in der "Restekiste" lag.
Mein Dartmoor Primal in L kommt ungefähr auf das selbe Gewicht.

Das Djambo von der Stange wird mit ca 13,9 kg angegeben, da bin ich noch gut dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ca 2000g (Größe S), LRS auch gute 2000g, pro Reifen ca 950g, da kommt schon bischen was zusammen.
> Eventuell kommt noch ein leichterer LRS mit 2,6er Reifen, aber erstmal habe ich das genommen was in der "Restekiste" lag.
> Mein Dartmoor Primal in L kommt ungefähr auf das selbe Gewicht.
> 
> Das Djambo von der Stange wird mit ca 13,9 kg angegeben, da bin ich noch gut dabei



Versuch doch auch bei den Reifen etwas Gewicht bei der rotierenden Masse zu sparen. Der Maxxis Rekon (ca.780g) vorn und der Rocket Ron(ca. 780g) hinten, jeweils in 2.8, taugen mir an beiden Plus-HT sehr gut und bin mit dieser Kombi bisher damit im Mittelgebirge, Alpen unterwegs gewesen.

Mein Stahlschwein wiegt ca. 13,0kg bei etwas leichterem LRS und  Sram 11-fach Antrieb mit X01 Kassette - die wiegt dann auch noch mal weniger als die günstigeren Sram-Kassetten und die Shimanokassetten. 

Welche Gabel ist verbaut und was wiegt sie?

Jedes Gramm zählt.


----------



## blubboo (3. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Versuch doch auch bei den Reifen etwas Gewicht bei der rotierenden Masse zu sparen. Der Maxxis Rekon (ca.780g) vorn und der Rocket Ron(ca. 780g) hinten, jeweils in 2.8, taugen mir an beiden Plus-HT sehr gut und bin mit dieser Kombi bisher damit im Mittelgebirge, Alpen unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Mein Stahlschwein wiegt ca. 13,0kg bei etwas leichterem LRS und  Sram 11-fach Antrieb mit X01 Kassette - die wiegt dann auch noch mal weniger als die günstigeren Sram-Kassetten und die Shimanokassetten.
> 
> ...


Über Rocket Ron vorne und hinten habe ich schon nachgedacht, das wird sicher kommen.
Ansonsten möchte ich erstmal sehen wie das Bike genutzt wird, bevor ich Unmengen an Geld versenke. 

Die Gabel ist eine 34er Fox Rhythm mit 130mm, die wiegt ca 2kg


----------



## CC. (12. Juni 2019)

Weiß jemand gerade ein Angebot für ein Boost-HR 27,5", 12x148, 35mm ID, >28 Speichen, in halbwegs haltbar? Hab meine Hinterradfelge vom Loki verbogen und bräuchte einen günstigen Ersatz. Das Angebot bei RCZ hab ich verpaßt *grmbl


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juni 2019)

Bei rcz waren es eh mulefuts mit 45mm Maulweite, da hast du nix verpasst. Bei cnc-bike gibts die pog Felge auch in schmal und sehr stabil, wenn ein Eigenbau in Frage kommt.


----------



## CC. (13. Juni 2019)

Aufbauen (lassen) ist nur Plan B, da ich dann die 28h-Naben wiederverwenden würde / müsste. Ich hätte am liebsten etwas mit 32h. Das darf beim Stolperbiken gerne etwas steifer sein.


----------



## skaster (13. Juni 2019)

Die haben auch passende Naben


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juni 2019)

Still crazy after all these years...*





*Demnächst sind's sechs Jahre mit der Krampe.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Juni 2019)

Neues Spielzeug im Keller, noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten besorgen dann wird aufgebaut.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (23. Juni 2019)

Diesen buckel finde ich endsexy


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (23. Juni 2019)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> Diesen buckel finde ich endsexy



Ich bin doch gar nicht auf den Bild aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (25. Juni 2019)

gut Ding will Weile haben...

Ich hatte ja schon mal nach Alternativen für das Surly KM gefragt und auch einige Hinweise bekommen, danke dafür. Mein "Hauptrad" ist gerade das Krampus, mit dem ich gut zurecht komme, ist weitgehend Stangenware und daher etwas schwer, was mir aber meist egal ist. Für die meisten meiner Touren ein prima Rad, dennoch gibt es ja immer wieder diesen Gedanken nach was Neuem usw. Wenn es meine Route (und auch mein Zustand) hergeben, fahre ich Singlespeed oder auch das Fatbike. Nun möchte ich mal wieder etwas in die alpineren Regionen und weiß, dass da die Gramms zählen, zumal wenn das Rad auch getragen werden muss, und bergab etwas mehr Agilität gefragt ist. Deswegen die Idee eines 27.5+...

Beim Stöbern scheiterte ich dann meist am Preis, oder an der Vielzahl von Gewindebohrungen für den Einsatz mit Trägern aller Art, etwas, was ich nicht benötige. Unterm Strich kommen daher das Surly KM, (ok, viele Gewindebohrungen...) das Stooge MK4 und das Veloheld.iron in Frage. 
Das MK4 ist noch nicht lieferbar, über das Veloheld finde ich so gut wie nichts, gibt es Erfahrungswerte dazu? Das würde mir vom Preis gefallen (und die fehlenden Gewindebohrungen), auch wenn die Einschränkung der Reifen bei 27,5 auf 2.8 grenzwertig sein könnte.

Und das führt mich zur nächsten Frage: ich brauche auf alle Fälle einen Laufradsatz in 27.5+ und möchte auch testen, ob der in meinen Surly 1x1 und KM passt und somit das 1x1 aufwerten könnte (aktuell fahre ich da einen 27,5 mit einem Nobby 2.3), in meinem KM einen 29er LRS mit 2.3 Reifen. Das neue KM kommt ja als Boost und daher brauche ich dann bei einer regulären Nabe dann den Adapter, richtig? Mir fehlt die Erfahrung bei LRS, bis dato fahre ich einfach und gut ist es, wo es mit dem Rauf- oder Runterkommen nicht klappt, schiebe ich, bin also nicht der König auf dem Weg und frage mich nun, brauche ich eine Hope- oder DT-Nabe, wenn ich mit XT leben könnte (und bei Actionsports) einiges sparen könnte, alternativ auch die Fun Works? Wie machen sich die Felgenbreiten 30 / 35 / 40 mm bemerkbar? Merke ich das mit einem Reifen, den ich etwa auf dem Krampus fahre und den es auch als 27.5 gibt: Dirt Wizzard? Bei dem neuen LRS würde ich wohl  einen günstigeren Reifen wählen, dann auch in 2.8, wenn 3.0 nicht möglich.

Viel Text... danke schon vorab für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Dani (25. Juni 2019)

Welchen Sinn macht ein Karate Monkey, wenn Du schon ein Krampus besitzt?
Ich kenne beide Bikes, bin beide mit 3" Reifen gefahren, das KM mit 27.5x3 und das Krampus mit 29x3 und der Unterschied in der Trägheit ist extrem klein, andererseits rollt der 29x3 Zoll Reifen spürbar besser - weshalb dann ein ähnlich schwerer Rahmen mit kleineren Rädern?
Mein Vorschlag: Kaufe Dir einen 29 Plus Radsatz mit Dt 350 Naben und leichter Carbonfelge mit Innenweite 40mm und lass Dir - (wenn Dir mehr Agilität wichtig ist und Du eine Starrgabel fahren möchtest) eine Starrgabel mit korrekter Einbauhöhe 483mm, aber mit ca 75 mm Vorbiegung machen (aus Stahl oder Titan, wenn Titan, dann aber mit grossen Rohrquerschnitten, sonst wird sie zu weich) dann wird das Lenkverhalten deutlich agiler, obwohl der Radstand länger wird.
Mehr Infos zu einer derartigen Gabelgeometrie findest Du bei Jeff Jones.
Dann wähle hinten einen etwas schnelleren Reifen als den Dirt Whizard, vorne eventuell auch, je nach Vorliebe. Schon nur die Carbonfelgen und eventuell leichtere Reifen machen einen spürbaren Unterschied im Beschleunigen.
Im Krampus und KM kannst Du sowohl Boost als auch 142- er Hinterradnaben fahren, der Rahmen wird einfach 3 mm auseinander oder zusammengedrückt.

Es ist mir klar, dass ein neues Bike interessanter ist als "nur" ein Radsatz und allenfalls eine Gabel und einzelne weitere, leichtere oder vom Einsatzzweck passendere Komponenten, aber für dasselbe Geld bekommst Du so ein wohl sinnvoller und besser ausgerüstetes Krampus statt einem zusätzlichen KM mit kleinen Kompromissen wegen des Budgets.

Übrigens könntest Du auch in das Krampus einen 27.5x3 Zoll Radsatz einbauen, das Tretlager kommt tiefer, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen bleibt es in einem sehr angenehm zu fahrenden Bereich, aufgesetzt habe ich mit dem tieferen Tretlager noch nicht, dafür gewinnen die Fahreigenschaften nochmals spürbar.


----------



## Maulwurf58 (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo, ich habe ein AllMtn von
Felgenbreite 28 mm auf 40 mm umgebaut. Die 3" Reifen fahren sich damit genau so richtungsstabil wie vorher die 2,2" auf den schmalen Felgen. Traktion ist immer vorhanden. Drücke bis herunter zu 0,6 bar sind möglich. Ich hoffe das hilft. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dani (26. Juni 2019)

Bezüglich Felgenbreite für 29x3 Zoll Reifen: Ich habe mit 40 mm Maulweite mit verschiedenen 29x3.0" Reifen (Surly Knard, Maxxis Chronicle, Vee Tire T Fatty, Vittoria Cannoli) und auch sehr tiefen Luftdrücken bis 0.6 Bar (0.56 beim Cannoli) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch ein 29x3.25 mit 0.6 Bar vorne (Vee Tire Bulldozer) fährt sich in den Kurven stabil und kippt nicht ab


----------



## versteher (26. Juni 2019)

dertutnix schrieb:


> gut Ding will Weile haben...
> 
> Ich hatte ja schon mal nach Alternativen für das Surly KM gefragt und auch einige Hinweise bekommen, danke dafür. Mein "Hauptrad" ist gerade das Krampus, mit dem ich gut zurecht komme, ist weitgehend Stangenware und daher etwas schwer, was mir aber meist egal ist. Für die meisten meiner Touren ein prima Rad, dennoch gibt es ja immer wieder diesen Gedanken nach was Neuem usw. Wenn es meine Route (und auch mein Zustand) hergeben, fahre ich Singlespeed oder auch das Fatbike. Nun möchte ich mal wieder etwas in die alpineren Regionen und weiß, dass da die Gramms zählen, zumal wenn das Rad auch getragen werden muss, und bergab etwas mehr Agilität gefragt ist. Deswegen die Idee eines 27.5+...
> 
> ...


Beim alten 1x1 soll wohl 27,5"-plus mit 2.8"-er Reifen passen. 
Hier gab es mal Info dazu:



			https://www.pedalroom.com/p/surly-1x1-2010-26439_22.jpg
		










						Surly 1x1 2010
					






					www.pedalroom.com


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Juni 2019)

Heute eine kleine Spätschicht eingelegt zur Entspannung und das Vantage aufgebaut. 








Immer erschreckend wie schnell der eigentliche Aufbau passiert ist. Das waren heute vier Stunden vom nackten Rahmen. 

Gewicht? Keine Ahnung, wohl um die 13kg. Sollte aber nicht leicht sondern stabil sein. 

Mir gefällts richtig gut


----------



## nightwolf (28. Juni 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Heute eine kleine Spätschicht eingelegt zur Entspannung


Entspannung -> also vermutlich Keller  
Oder Kuehlhaus  


Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Immer erschreckend wie schnell der eigentliche Aufbau passiert ist. Das waren heute vier Stunden vom nackten Rahmen. (...)


Naja aber nur wenn alles zusammenpasst ...


----------



## blubboo (28. Juni 2019)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Heute eine kleine Spätschicht eingelegt zur Entspannung und das Vantage aufgebaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 878642Anhang anzeigen 878643
> 
> ...


Sehr schick. So ein Mondraker würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. Juni 2019)

@dertutnix

Das Sour Bad Granny wäre da sicherlich noch eine Überlegung wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007BVK (28. Juni 2019)

Suche für mein Scott Scale 710 Plus von 2016 eine 120mm Gabel.
Original ist da ja eine 32er Fox Scott OEM Boost Gabel drinnen. 27,5x3.0 geht, ist aber recht eng. Original sind es ja nur 2.8er. Eventuell würde ich gerne mal ein 3,25er Ausprobieren. 29x2.6 sollte aber auch weiterhin hin ohne Probleme zu verbauen sein.
Jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## blubboo (28. Juni 2019)

007BVK schrieb:


> Suche für mein Scott Scale 710 Plus von 2016 eine 120mm Gabel.
> Original ist da ja eine 32er Fox Scott OEM Boost Gabel drinnen. 27,5x3.0 geht, ist aber recht eng. Original sind es ja nur 2.8er. Eventuell würde ich gerne mal ein 3,25er Ausprobieren. 29x2.6 sollte aber auch weiterhin hin ohne Probleme zu verbauen sein.
> Jemand einen Tip für mich?


Ich hatte in meinem alten Scale 720 Plus eine FOX 34 Rhythm 27,5+/29 mit 130mm, dort haben 3 Zoll Schlappen ohne Probleme gepasst.


----------



## 007BVK (28. Juni 2019)

Ok, Danke. Muss ich mir mal Gedanken darüber machen.
Die 32er ist ja auch eine Sonderlösung die man auf dem normalen Markt nicht kaufen könnte.


----------



## blubboo (28. Juni 2019)

007BVK schrieb:


> Ok, Danke. Muss ich mir mal Gedanken darüber machen.
> Die 32er ist ja auch eine Sonderlösung die man auf dem normalen Markt nicht kaufen könnte.


Bisher ist mir noch keine 29er Boost Gabel untergekommen, wo nicht auch ein 27,5x3 Zoll Reifen gepasst hätte.
hier noch ein paar Fotos von meinem Scale mit der FOX





__





						Mit dem SEMI-FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE
					

Jepp, kann PlusHT nur empfehlen. Fatbike und Fully mußten dafür schon gehen. Für mich, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, eine Allzweckwaffe.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## dertutnix (28. Juni 2019)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> @dertutnix
> 
> Das Sour Bad Granny wäre da sicherlich noch eine Überlegung wert


danke für den Hinweis. Feine Räder, evtl. mal für ein weiteres Projekt


----------



## dertutnix (28. Juni 2019)

Dani schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn macht ein Karate Monkey, wenn Du schon ein Krampus besitzt?
> Ich kenne beide Bikes, bin beide mit 3" Reifen gefahren, das KM mit 27.5x3 und das Krampus mit 29x3 und der Unterschied in der Trägheit ist extrem klein, andererseits rollt der 29x3 Zoll Reifen spürbar besser - weshalb dann ein ähnlich schwerer Rahmen mit kleineren Rädern?
> Mein Vorschlag: Kaufe Dir einen 29 Plus Radsatz mit Dt 350 Naben und leichter Carbonfelge mit Innenweite 40mm und lass Dir - (wenn Dir mehr Agilität wichtig ist und Du eine Starrgabel fahren möchtest) eine Starrgabel mit korrekter Einbauhöhe 483mm, aber mit ca 75 mm Vorbiegung machen (aus Stahl oder Titan, wenn Titan, dann aber mit grossen Rohrquerschnitten, sonst wird sie zu weich) dann wird das Lenkverhalten deutlich agiler, obwohl der Radstand länger wird.
> Mehr Infos zu einer derartigen Gabelgeometrie findest Du bei Jeff Jones.
> ...




danke für deine Gedanken, auch herzliches Dankeschön euch anderen!

Grundsätzlich natürlich richtig, warum einen weiteren Affen, wenn doch schon einer da ist und die Palette auch mit dem Krampus ergänzt wird. Beide sind 1. Generation und haben nur Platz für eine 27.2 Sattelstütze, was den Einsatz einer vernünftigen Variostütze sehr einschränkt, ich hätte da einfach gerne min. 150, Ziel wäre 200 und da kommt halt ein neuer Rahmen ins Spiel.

Zum Vorschlag Felge: ich verzichte auf Carbon bei meinen Rädern, fällt also daher aus. Ich will das nun gar nicht diskutieren, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Somit muss ich tatsächlich mal klären, ob ein neuer LRS für's Krampus helfen könnte. 

Aktueller Stand: Für meinen 27,5-LRS am 1x1 (einfach, alte XT-Naben und WTB i-ST23 Felgen) probiere ich jetzt mal 2.6 Nobby und sammle damit meine Erfahrungen. Wenn das passt, kommt ein besserer LRS mit breiter Felge, der dann für meinen Affen und 1x1 passen könnte. Das Krampus bleibt mal so und wenn die Reifen durch sind, überlege ich mir Alternativen.

Und damit die Beschäftigung nicht ausgeht, nutze ich die freien Kapazitäten für ein Gravelbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Juni 2019)

007BVK schrieb:


> Suche für mein Scott Scale 710 Plus von 2016 eine 120mm Gabel.
> Original ist da ja eine 32er Fox Scott OEM Boost Gabel drinnen. 27,5x3.0 geht, ist aber recht eng. Original sind es ja nur 2.8er. Eventuell würde ich gerne mal ein 3,25er Ausprobieren. 29x2.6 sollte aber auch weiterhin hin ohne Probleme zu verbauen sein.
> Jemand einen Tip für mich?


In der Yari hat auch ein 3.25er Crux noch reichlich Luft. Die gibts im Bikemarkt mit 120mm sogar zu akzeptablen Preisen.

Hierk kann man es halbwegs erkennen:


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Juni 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt -> Nightride <3
Ist natürlich nen riesen Unterschied zum Scale 710+ was leichtfüßigkeit angeht. Aber zusammen mit der 36er Fox geht das Teil so derb stabil über die Trails das ich nur am grinsen bin


----------



## dertutnix (29. Juni 2019)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Und damit die Beschäftigung nicht ausgeht, nutze ich die freien Kapazitäten für ein Gravelbike



... und bei den Bildern (=Facebook) 



komm ich doch wieder ins Grübeln...


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2019)

@dertutnix ist der Stooge mk4 nicht eh ausverkauft? Für mich ist das Rahmenset (besonders die Gabel) ein Gedicht, aber zum Glück viel zu klein.


----------



## dertutnix (29. Juni 2019)

ausverkauft war die Vororder, aktuell zu haben und mit meinen 180 wohl auch passend... vermutlich ist aber die Grübelphase eh wieder zu lang und alles weg... again what g'spart


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2019)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ausverkauft war die Vororder, aktuell zu haben und mit meinen 180 wohl auch passend... vermutlich ist aber die Grübelphase eh wieder zu lang und alles weg... again what g'spart


also das mk3 war schon ganz geil. die geo ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. recht kurz und vor allem vorne ziemlich hoch. habe die 18" version und bin wohl fast etwas zu klein dafür (178cm). die aktuelle gabel gefällt mir optisch sehr.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Juni 2019)

..ich bin so stolz drauf - ich zeigs auch hier nochmal


----------



## Deleted 479645 (29. Juni 2019)

Und das zu Recht!
Sehr cooles Teil, obwohl ich die Farb- und Namenskombi in grün auch cool gefunden hätte

Seid ihr mal alle froh nich so groß zu sein, ich muss immer so ein Mörderdreieck am Sattelrohr in Kauf nehmen


----------



## Martina H. (29. Juni 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Und das zu Recht!
> Sehr cooles Teil, obwohl ich die Farb- und Namenskombi in grün auch cool gefunden hätte
> 
> Seid ihr mal alle froh nich so groß zu sein, ich muss immer so ein Mörderdreieck am Sattelrohr in Kauf nehmen




Danke 

Grün habe ich abgewählt - zu schwierig in Elox. 

Sei mal froh, dass Du nicht so klein bist, da ist die Auswahl grösser und Du musst nicht so einen Umweg gehen


----------



## Deleted 479645 (29. Juni 2019)

Nur wegen der grünen Minna  Obwohl ich es dann "Wanne" getauft hätte, die Ärzte lassen grüßen 

Bin trotzdem deinen Weg zumindenst in Alu gegangen und hab ewig ob des Dreiecks diskutiert.
Dann kam die Vernunft und ich hab es in Kauf genommen.


Wir sind trotzdem glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. Juni 2019)

...und das Bike ist auch schick, schrieb ich ja schon - und die Gabel, hmmmh, bringt mich immer wieder auf dumme Ideen


----------



## Rommos (5. Juli 2019)

Instagram Funde


----------



## Burba (6. Juli 2019)

Uhh, beim Piolet fang ich immer leise an zu sabbern...aber nix, keine neuen Bikes mehr...


----------



## boblike (6. Juli 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Instagram Funde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 881563Anhang anzeigen 881564Anhang anzeigen 881565Anhang anzeigen 881566Anhang anzeigen 881567


Gibts die Reifen auch in D


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Gibts die Reifen auch in D







__





						Marken Teravail - Traffic Distribution
					

Teravail CANNONBALL Reifen black 650Bx40C 40-70 PSI Durable, Teravail CANNONBALL Reifen black 650Bx40C 40-70 PSI Light and Supple, Teravail CANNONBALL Reifen black 650Bx47C 30-70 PSI Durable, Teravail CANNONBALL Reifen black 700x35C 50-80 PSI Durable, Teravail CANNONBALL Reifen black 700x35C...




					www.traffic-distribution.com


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Juli 2019)

Alle paar Monate wieder...

(Grad wieder fahrfertig gemacht nach mehreren Wochen Entzug)


----------



## Rommos (9. Juli 2019)

Quelle


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. Juli 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Quelle



Die machen richtig geilen Scheiss


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. Juli 2019)

hach, irgendwann mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (10. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab meine von Staub und Teer in Köln


----------



## frifjell (13. Juli 2019)

Ich laboriere gerade an meinem Trek Stache herum.
Der Plan ist 27x3” am Hinterrad und 29x2.6“ am Vorderrad. Die Werksbereifung rollt einfach alles platt und ist für meinen Einsatzzweck überdimensioniert. Meine Erfahrung decken sich ganz gut mit denen der MTB-News Tester des ersten 29+ Stache vor ein paar Jahren.
Geworden sind es jetzt Rocket Ron (auf 40er Felge) hinten und Vittoria Barzo (erstmal auf 46er Felge) vorne.

Ich komme erst in den nächsten Tag dazu diese Kombi auch zu testen.
Hier der erste Versuch mit 29+ vorne und G-One 2.8 27+ hinten:




Der Steuerrohrwinkel bei der Kombination hat sich auf 66.4° abgeflacht (ab Werk 68.4°). Das Rad fuhr sich definitiv spritziger. Beim Klettern kommt die Front aber viel früher nach oben.

Heute habe ich den Barzo fürs Erste auf der Duroc 50 Felge montiert. Bei 2 Bar (zum Ausdehnen über Nacht) sind es 63mm Breite an den Stollen und 67mm an der Seitenwand.





So sieht die Seitenwand aus:




Zum Schluss der Vergleich zum Chupacabra 3 (beide auf Duroc 50 mit 46mm Innenweite):




Es gibt natürlich immer wieder die Diskussion um die möglichst passende Maulweite zu einem x Zoll breiten Reifen. Ich behaupte mal der Barzo ist noch einigermaßen in runder Form geblieben. Ich werde ihn erstmal fahren und wenn das Konzept mit 29+ vorne und 27+ hinten für mich passt, baue ich noch ein 30er oder 35er (Innenweite) Laufrad für vorne.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2019)

@frifjell Hilf mir doch bitte auf die Sprünge. Wozu soll das gut sein? Was willst Du damit erreichen?

Fahre ein TREK 1120 mit 29x3.0 und möchte weder schmaler noch kleiner. Mit wenig Luftdruck fährt sich das super.


----------



## frifjell (14. Juli 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @frifjell Hilf mir doch bitte auf die Sprünge. Wozu soll das gut sein? Was willst Du damit erreichen?
> 
> Fahre ein TREK 1120 mit 29x3.0 und möchte weder schmaler noch kleiner. Mit wenig Luftdruck fährt sich das super.



Mir ist das auf eine Art zu viel des Guten. Ich empfinde das Rad als zu träge in der Beschleunigung. Zudem lässt es die Strecken die ich so fahre, langweilig wirken. Der MTB-News Kurztest bringt es für mich auf den Punkt:


> Das alles überschattende Gefühl ist jedoch, dass die Welt wie durch eine matte Glasscheibe wahrgenommen wird. Kleine Unebenheiten und Vibrationen werden von den Reifen lange geschluckt, bevor sie den Fahrer erreichen. Das steigert den Komfort und reduziert doch das Feedback, so dass einem alles langsam und ja – langweiliger – vorkommt. Hier entsteht in gewisser Hinsicht ein Ungleichgewicht zwischen Wahrnehmung und Wirklichkeit: man fährt das Rad träger, als es sich eigentlich bewegen lässt.


----------



## -zor- (14. Juli 2019)

äähhh aber das ist doch der eigentliche Sinn vom Plus fahren !?!? 

dann vielleicht doch nen anderes oder zweites Bike???

denn das Stache ist gut so wie es ist!!!


----------



## frifjell (14. Juli 2019)

Hinten bleibt es doch Plus (sogar 3 Zoll) und vorne ist es nah dran mit 2.6 Zoll 

Für mich ist das Stache eben nicht gut so wie es ist. Auch gerade weil ich den Vergleich zum 27+ Rad mit 2.8er Bereifung (allerdings auf Touren und Pendeln ausgelegt: Gepäckträger, hoher Lenker, Stahlrahmen, kurzer Reach) habe, finde ich für die Strecken, die ich fahre, die 29x3 Bereifung am Stache zu behäbig (wie geschildert). Das Rad gegen ein 27+ Bike zu „tauschen“ ist finanziell nicht attraktiv, da ich das Stache sehr günstig gebraucht gekauft habe. Die Kosten für preisbewusst aufgebaute Laufräder und einen Satz Reifen sind nicht sehr hoch im Vgl. Abschließend kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen für Touren in schwererem Gelände auch wieder mit 29x3 Zoll zu starten.

Ich spreche ausdrücklich niemandem ab mit dem Stache, so wie es ab Werk dasteht, zurecht zu kommen und Spaß zu haben. Meine Intention mit dem Beitrag hier war es einfach, Bilder und Fakten (wie Reifenbreite, Reifenhöhe) zu teilen. Solch eine Quelle hätte ich mir bei der Recherche gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (14. Juli 2019)

Sieht auf jeden Fall gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
Auch schwer zu glauben dass das besser funktioniert als ein Standard 29er :/


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Juli 2019)

Ich könnte es auch lassen, aber der Vollständigkeit halber:

Ungefilterter und weniger behäbig geht auch mit einem anderen Ansatz, der 29x3.0 beibehält: Leichtere Laufräder und Starrgabel.

Ich spreche dir ausdrücklich ebenfalls nicht ab, mit deiner Laufradgrößen- und Reifenbreitenmischung glücklich zu werden für deinen Einsatz 

Hab auch rumgetestet und Reifengröße und -breite passt für mich halt wie Serie bisher am besten.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. Juli 2019)

ich glaub auch dass 'behäbig' und 'träge' eher mit der Geometrie zu tun haben; ich hab am Krampus die 29x3" Minions auf schweren Felgen, das Ding sollte eigentlich träge sein, dem Gewicht der rotierenden Masse nach, aber 'träge' ist eins der letzten Wörter die mir zum Fahrverhalten einfallen...


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Juli 2019)

Ich lehne mich mal weit ausm Fenster und sage: Die Geo vom Stache isses nicht, die zum Gefühl der Trägheit beiträgt. Das geht  eher so Richtung BMX oder Dirtjumper mit zu großen Laufrädern 

Eher würde etwas mehr Radstand und/oder fllacherer Lenkwinkel manchmal ganz gut sein wenns schnell wird. Dann wärs aber überall sonst weniger schnippsig also passt schon.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. Juli 2019)

wollt ich dem Stache auch nicht unterstellen , mir ist das nur mal aufgefallen mit 'normalen' 29ern mit leichteren Laufrädern, die vermeintlich flitziger sein müssten, warense aber nicht


----------



## Rommos (18. Juli 2019)

Bearclaw cycles


----------



## frifjell (18. Juli 2019)

frifjell schrieb:


> Ich laboriere gerade an meinem Trek Stache herum.
> Der Plan ist 27x3” am Hinterrad und 29x2.6“ am Vorderrad. Die Werksbereifung rollt einfach alles platt und ist für meinen Einsatzzweck überdimensioniert. Meine Erfahrung decken sich ganz gut mit denen der MTB-News Tester des ersten 29+ Stache vor ein paar Jahren.
> Geworden sind es jetzt Rocket Ron (auf 40er Felge) hinten und Vittoria Barzo (erstmal auf 46er Felge) vorne.
> 
> ...



Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mit dem Rad mit den beiden Laufradgrößen einige Kilometer abgespult und es bleibt so für diese Saison. Einen wichtigen Parameter habe ich auch noch geändert: Die Machete gegen eine Pike getauscht. Die Pike steht höher im Federweg und ich fahre etwas mehr SAG als mit der Machete. So wirkt sich der Unterschied im Durchmesser der Laufräder noch weniger aus.

Das Ergebnis bisher (Schaft wird noch gekürzt ebenso wie die vordere Bremsleitung):


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung zu leichten 35mm Laufrädern für ein Hardtail, die trailgeeignet sind?
Kein Carbon, unterwegs bin ich fast nur im Mittelgebirge, dh giftige kleine Anstiege und rumpelige Trails, Systemgewicht Fahrerin liegt so bei 73kg.

Aktuell fahre ich DT Swiss M1900 mit Airliner und wollte dazu eigentlich was stabileres für den Bikepark holen, allerdings kommt es mir inzwischen deutlich logischer vor, den umgekehrten Weg zu gehen (und auf Trails dann eventuell ohne Airliner). Der aktuelle LRS kommt nämlich super mit Belastung klar und wenn bin ich eh öfter bei mir im Umkreis auf Trails unterwegs.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juli 2019)

@linfer 

Was wiegt Dein 1900er (32 Speichen?)?
Was verstehst Du unter leicht?
Wie hoch ist Dein Budget?
Welche Reifengrösse willst Du fahren?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Juli 2019)

Laut der Bestellungübersicht von Bird 1876g, leider besitze ich keine Waage (bzw ist die Küchenwaage dafür nicht geeignet).
32 Speichen
Budget wäre so bei 600-700€
Reifengröße = 27,5. Ansonsten 2.6 

Wobei ich da auch nicht mega festgelegt wäre, die 30er-Felge kommt ja momentan gut klar mit der Reifenbreite und wahrscheinlich widerspricht 35mm vs 30mm auch der Suche nach einem leichteren Laufsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2019)

kommt auch ein wenig auf die verbauten naben an.

die neman LRS kämen leichter, habe aber nur erfahrung mit der 35er felge.

(angaben von deren homepage)
newman a30 LRS
Laufradsatz Gewicht: 27,5" 1660g

newman a35 LRS
Laufradsatz Gewicht: 27,5" 1710g

zur einordnung nur felge:
newman sl a35 (35mm innen)
Gewicht: 27.5" 535g

flow mk3 (29mm innen)
Gewicht: 27.5" ca. 480g (laut notubes)


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juli 2019)

... genau, wie @a.nienie sagt: 

Es kommt auch auf die Naben an, als da wären: Tune, Acros Nineteen, DT Swiss 240, Newman, Syntace (Reihenfolge entspricht weder Gewicht, noch Qualität)...

Wo Du noch Gewicht sparen kannst, wäre die Anzahl der Speichen: 28 sind natürlich leichter als 32  und Sapim Laser/D-Light sind leichter als Sapim Race...

Und natürlich sind die 35er Felgen schwerer als 30er (Noch Alternativfelgen wären bspw. die FunWorks Amride 35, Ryde Edge)...

Was ich mich frage: warum jetzt doch einen leichteren LRS? Hattest Du nicht erst mit der schwereren Gabel "aufgerüstet", weil Du "stabil"  wolltest?


----------



## lucie (19. Juli 2019)

Was wiegt denn das Bike aktuell komplett?

Mein Stahlschwein mit 2.8er Bereifung wiegt so um die 13,2kg, das Alumonster etwa 200g weniger (LRS eiegen beide zw. 1850 und 1900g). Ich glaube kaum, das
s es jetzt soooo viel Sinn machen würde, 600-700€ in einen LRS zu investieren. Selbst beim Laufradbauer würde man wahrscheinlich gerade einmal ca. 200-300g einsparen. Was bringt Dir das am Ende?

Wenn das Bike insgesamt leichter werden soll, dann musst Du auch schauen, was bei der Ausstattung noch gehen würde, ist aber nur mit hohem finanziellen Aufwand möglich. 

Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es eben leider (noch) nicht. 

Ich habe für mich persönlich dazu entschieden, dass ich das Bike lieber stabil haben und nicht immer auf Habacht unterwegs sein möchte, gerade weil man auf Tour nicht mal eben schnell den LRS an das Geläuf anpassen kann. Dafür nehme ich das Mehrgewicht in Kauf.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Juli 2019)

Danke schonmal 



Martina H. schrieb:


> warum jetzt doch einen leichteren LRS? Hattest Du nicht erst mit der schwereren Gabel "aufgerüstet", weil Du "stabil" wolltest?


Ich hatte da hauptsächlich Bock auf die 160mm und die Gabel selber, falls ich das irgendwo mal rational erklären wollte...vergiss es.

@lucie 
Yo, wäre naheliegend, mit dem Gesamtgewicht anzufangen, deswegen habe ich das auch noch nicht gemacht. Gefühlt ist es schwer, evtl. kann ich den Nachbarn eine Kofferwaage morgen mal abluchsen.
Aber wahrscheinlich hast du (wie immer) recht.


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2019)




----------



## versteher (20. Juli 2019)

26x4.0"


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2019)

versteher schrieb:


> 26x4.0"


Nennt man jetzt auch Superplus


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Juli 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn das Bike aktuell komplett?
> 
> Mein Stahlschwein mit 2.8er Bereifung wiegt so um die 13,2kg, das Alumonster etwa 200g weniger (LRS eiegen beide zw. 1850 und 1900g)


12,7, also nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. Ich merk mir aber trotzdem die Empfehlungen, gerade bezüglich Nabe, bzw Wichtigkeit. Da geistert ja immer noch der Wunsch nach einem zweiten Trailbike rum. Was auch immer.  

Und da ich hier etwas reingeplatzt bin, anbei mein Monsterchen, die aktuell so meine Jane of all Trades ist und sehr unbeirrt über alles hinwegrollt:


----------



## Rommos (25. Juli 2019)

versteher schrieb:


> 26x4.0"


Sorry, die neuen sind für B+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sorry, die neuen sind für B+
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 889429Anhang anzeigen 889430


Das Tumbleweed kann schon immer beides


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Juli 2019)

die Spacertürme zusammen mit dem Lenker sieht einfach sch.... aus


----------



## Rommos (25. Juli 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Tumbleweed kann schon immer beides


Hab ich falsch verstanden, sie haben das „neue“ Rahmenlayout mehr dem b+ Trend angepasst (5mm kürzere Kettenstreben, 5mm höheres Tretlager) weil es viele mit dem alten gemacht haben - obwohl es für 29+ gedacht war....


----------



## Dani (26. Juli 2019)

frifjell schrieb:


> .......... Zudem lässt es die Strecken die ich so fahre, langweilig wirken. Der MTB-News Kurztest bringt es für mich auf den Punkt:


Dafür kenne ich 2 Lösungen: 
1) Starrgabel montieren
oder
2) Gröberes Gelände fahren
oder 1) und 2)


----------



## bikebecker (6. August 2019)

Hallo 
Neuer 27,5+ Rahmen im austausch für mein Fuse gesucht, mindestens Rahmenhöhe 52cm / 21,5zoll. Für eine ca. 130/150mm Gabel und 148mm Hinterrad. Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Surly Karate Monky, gibt es noch etwas anderes, bezahlbares in groß?
Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## DerHackbart (6. August 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Neuer 27,5+ Rahmen im austausch für mein Fuse gesucht, mindestens Rahmenhöhe 52cm / 21,5zoll. Für eine ca. 130/150mm Gabel und 148mm Hinterrad. Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Surly Karate Monky, gibt es noch etwas anderes, bezahlbares in groß?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Was ist bezahlbar?



			https://polebicycles.com/polestore/product/taival/#geometry
		


Pole Taival um 700 Euro für den Rahmen.








						Scout 275 Mountain Bike Frame (2019)
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Nukeproof Scout 275 Mountainbike Rahmen (2019) - Rahmen - Hardtail MTB bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Nukeproof Scout 275 in XL in 400 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (6. August 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Neuer 27,5+ Rahmen im austausch für mein Fuse gesucht, mindestens Rahmenhöhe 52cm / 21,5zoll. Für eine ca. 130/150mm Gabel und 148mm Hinterrad. Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Surly Karate Monky, gibt es noch etwas anderes, bezahlbares in groß?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker


Ich schmeiß mal das Dartmoor Primal in XL in den Raum.
Das Sitzrohr ist zwar "nur" 495mm lang, der Reach ist aber fast identisch mit dem Monkey und es hat mehr Stack.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. August 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Neuer 27,5+ Rahmen im austausch für mein Fuse gesucht, mindestens Rahmenhöhe 52cm / 21,5zoll. Für eine ca. 130/150mm Gabel und 148mm Hinterrad. Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Surly Karate Monky, gibt es noch etwas anderes, bezahlbares in groß?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker


bezahlbar ist immer relativ 
Liteville H-3, da kommt bald das MK3 eventuell gibt es dann ein MK2 günstiger


----------



## Fatster (6. August 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bezahlbar ist immer relativ
> ...



Jo ... ich schau auch immer neidvoll auf die, die gnadenlos aus dem Vollen schöpfen können


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. August 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jo ... ich schau auch immer neidvoll auf die, die gnadenlos aus dem Vollen schöpfen können


Ja nee,is klar!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. August 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jo ... ich schau auch immer neidvoll auf die, die gnadenlos aus dem Vollen schöpfen können


----------



## Martina H. (6. August 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Neuer 27,5+ Rahmen im austausch für mein Fuse gesucht, mindestens Rahmenhöhe 52cm / 21,5zoll. Für eine ca. 130/150mm Gabel und 148mm Hinterrad. Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Surly Karate Monky, gibt es noch etwas anderes, bezahlbares in groß?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß bikebecker




... was passt Dir an dem Fuse nicht mehr?


----------



## bikebecker (7. August 2019)

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten.

Also bezahlbar ist ca.700€ bei mir, sonst bekomme ich ärger hier.
Das Pole ist mir leider zu lange, ich bin ein alter Mann, und will mich nicht mehr so strecken. Liteville ist wegen dem hinterbau raus, das Nukeproof und das Dartmoor sind mir zu klein, ich bin 193cm groß und habe eine 91cm Schrittlänge und komme mit Rucksack auf +/- 100kg, da sehe ich jetzt schon die Riße im nicht abgestütztem Sattelrohr, ich haben einen Sattelauszug von mitte Trettlager bis oberkante Sattel von 87cm.


Martina H. schrieb:


> ... was passt Dir an dem Fuse nicht mehr?


Seit dem ich deine Minna gesehen habe alles. Wir werden am Wochenende in Michelstadt fahren, da nehmen ich das Fuse, nach 3 Woche auf dem Fatbike werde ich es hoffentlich merken. 

Ich hätte gerne mehr abstützung / längeres Sattelrohr für die Sattelstützen, weniger Sattelüberhöhung, etwas aufrechter sitzen.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## DerHackbart (7. August 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Also bezahlbar ist ca.700€ bei mir, sonst bekomme ich ärger hier.
> Das Pole ist mir leider zu lange, ich bin ein alter Mann, und will mich nicht mehr so strecken. Liteville ist wegen dem hinterbau raus, das Nukeproof und das Dartmoor sind mir zu klein, ich bin 193cm groß und habe eine 91cm Schrittlänge und komme mit Rucksack auf +/- 100kg, da sehe ich jetzt schon die Riße im nicht abgestütztem Sattelrohr, ich haben einen Sattelauszug von mitte Trettlager bis oberkante Sattel von 87cm.
> ...



Ist dein jetziger Rahmen ein XL?


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2019)

Das wird schwierig...

Bei Deinen Körpermassen wäre 29+ wohl passender. In dem genannten Preisbereich kriegst Du einen SURLY Krampus Rahmen. Nachteil 1: Du müsstest in neue Laufräder investieren. Nachteil 2: Eine Federgabel wirst Du wohl auch noch wollen. Nachteil 3: SURLY baut leider recht kurze Steuerrohre. Für eine gemässigte Griffposition brauchst Du dann Spacer und Riserbar.

Bin selber ü50, 192cm gross, mit 90cm SL. Fahre mit viel Freude ein starres TREK 1120. Mit Deinen Anforderungen würde ich ein TREK Stache in XL kaufen. Nur... dafür müsstest Du noch kräftig sparen...

Hier ein Bild meines Bikes (Sattel und Lenker auf gleicher Höhe):


----------



## bikebecker (7. August 2019)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ist dein jetziger Rahmen ein XL?


Hallo
Ja er ist ein XL /50,5cm



[email protected] schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig...
> 
> Bei Deinen Körpermassen wäre 29+ wohl passender. In dem genannten Preisbereich kriegst Du einen SURLY Krampus Rahmen. Nachteil 1: Du müsstest in neue Laufräder investieren. Nachteil 2: Eine Federgabel wirst Du wohl auch noch wollen. Nachteil 3: SURLY baut leider recht kurze Steuerrohre. Für eine gemässigte Griffposition brauchst Du dann Spacer und Riserbar.
> 
> ...


Das Krampus und das Trek habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber wie du schon schreibst, neu Teile und zuviel Geld, und ich möchte nicht noch eine Laufradgröße anfangen. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2019)

Tja, die Minna, aber da läuft mit 700€ auch nix 

Über 29+, auch speziell das 1120 haben wir schon gesprochen - das könntest Du ja auch als Reiserad benutzen und würdest 2 Fliegen mit einer Patsche erwischen. Aber kostet halt...

Maxx Bikes baut Räder für richtig Grosse, Rahmen kostet 600€ - aber die haben eine (noch?) sehr konservative Geo  und sind aus Alu...

Hmmh..., evtl., vielleicht...


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2019)

Irgendwas passt das nicht zusammen. Mein Sitzrohr ist kürzer, meine Beine länger und trotzdem habe ich nicht so einen Stützenauszug. Das Nordest Bardino wäre noch eine Option, ist in L aber momentan nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2019)

...da ist das Sitzrohr aber auch nur 480 lang...


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2019)

505 laut Geo-Tabelle


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2019)

...hmmmh, hab ich mich verguckt?


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2019)

Ne, wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich komme halt mit diesen Sitzrohrlängen komischerweise gut hin, obwohl meine Beine noch ein Stück länger sind. 
Das Genesis Tarn in XL könnte ganz gut passen und ist noch bezahlbar. Langes Sitzrohr, Geo nicht zu extrem und der 74° Sitzwinkel dürfte das ganze nochmal entschärfen. Die meisten Teile sollte Plug&Play übernommen werden können








						Framesets | Adventure Gravel Touring | Genesis Frame
					

We’re not the biggest out there but our size does afford us to take a few risks; namely to push through bikes that bigger companies might deem too fringe or oddball to ever grace their range. If we enjoy riding it and think there’ll be enough folks out there that will too, then its fair game in...




					www.genesisbikes.co.uk


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2019)




----------



## bikebecker (9. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Tja, die Minna, aber da läuft mit 700€ auch nix
> 
> Über 29+, auch speziell das 1120 haben wir schon gesprochen - das könntest Du ja auch als Reiserad benutzen und würdest 2 Fliegen mit einer Patsche erwischen. Aber kostet halt...
> 
> ...


Du hast mich ja mit dem Trek erst auf die Idee gebracht, aber da musst ich vernünftig bleiben. Als Reiserad wird zukünftig das Breezer herhalten, das wird ja leider jetzt zuwenig gefahren und das 26er Fuji kann nach 30 Jahre gehen. 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Ne, wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich komme halt mit diesen Sitzrohrlängen komischerweise gut hin, obwohl meine Beine noch ein Stück länger sind.
> Das Genesis Tarn in XL könnte ganz gut passen und ist noch bezahlbar. Langes Sitzrohr, Geo nicht zu extrem und der 74° Sitzwinkel dürfte das ganze nochmal entschärfen. Die meisten Teile sollte Plug&Play übernommen werden können
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, so etwas habe ich gesucht. Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine Händler finden der mir es in XL verkauft, hast du da auch eine Empfehlung? 

Gruß und Danke bikebecker


----------



## RobBoss (10. August 2019)

Wie habt ihr eigentlich die passenden Rahmen für 2.8er oder 3.0 Reifen gefunden? In den meisten Shops wird nur "27,5+ kompatibel" angegeben oder gar nichts zur möglichen Reifenbreite.

Hatte mir schon einen Rahmen bestellt, bei welchem der Hersteller max. 29" 3,1 inch angeben hat. Auf Nachfrage hat er mir auch nochmal bestätigt, dass ein solcher Reifen passt (wollte allerdings eh nur 27,5 3.0). Der Rahmen liegt nun hier und hat hinten für den Reifen max. 7 cm Platz  Passt also nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. August 2019)

RobBoss schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eigentlich die passenden Rahmen für 2.8er oder 3.0 Reifen gefunden? In den meisten Shops wird nur "27,5+ kompatibel" angegeben oder gar nichts zur möglichen Reifenbreite.
> 
> Hatte mir schon einen Rahmen bestellt, bei welchem der Hersteller max. 29" 3,1 inch angeben hat. Auf Nachfrage hat er mir auch nochmal bestätigt, dass ein solcher Reifen passt (wollte allerdings eh nur 27,5 3.0). Der Rahmen liegt nun hier und hat hinten für den Reifen max. 7 cm Platz  Passt also nicht.



Um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich denn?


----------



## RobBoss (10. August 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Um welchen Rahmen handelt es sich denn?



Ich glaube der Rahmen ist hier nicht wirklich bekannt. Ist ein Trident TF-01 Carbonrahmen. Das Rad bekommt noch einen Motor und ich muss es jeden Tag in den 5. Stock - Altbau schleppen, darum wollte ich eigentlich was leichtes.

Ist aber auch gar nicht so unbedingt wichtig, ich nehme auch gerne nen Alu-Rahmen (Hardtail). Das Rad wird kein anspruchsvolles Gelände sehen.


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2019)

... wenn Du was Leichtes willst, warum baust Du dann einen Motor ein? Und was hat das mit der Reifengrösse zu tun?


----------



## RobBoss (10. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wenn Du was Leichtes willst, warum baust Du dann einen Motor ein? Und was hat das mit der Reifengrösse zu tun?



Das Rad wird u.a. als Pendlerrad genutzt, darum möchte ich es nicht nur leicht die Treppe hoch bekommen sondern morgens auch leicht damit die 10 km lange, steile und bergige Strecke zu meinem Arbeitsplatz hochfahren können  
Die Reifengröße hat insofern damit zu tun als dass ich trotz Hardtail je nach Untergrund gerne etwas Komfort hätte, deshalb mit weniger Luftdruck fahren würde und daher auf die entsprechenden Plus-Reifen umsteigen möchte.


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2019)

... hmmmh, ich denke Dein Carbonrahmen kommt eher aus dem CrossCountryRace Bereich, da wird eben auf Gewicht geachtet und es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand, der einen 1000gr. Carbonrahmen haben möchte, dann einen 3.0Zoll Reifen montiert - wiederspricht einfach dem Leichtbaugedanken 

Wenn Du Semifat fahren möchtest (wegen Komfort) wirst Du in der Sparte CrossCountryLeichtbauCarbon nichts finden - dann solltest Du eher im Bereich All Mountain/Enduro gucken - da wird es aber mit dem Leichtbau nix, einen Tod musst Du sterben 

Evtl. wäre dieses hier was für Dich


----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2019)

leicht & Motor plus Akku  & 3“ ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. August 2019)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> leicht & Motor plus Akku  & 3“ ist


Leicht ist immer relativ!


----------



## Speedskater (11. August 2019)

Titanrahmen schweißen lassen und das hier einbauen.
Wird zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber leicht.


----------



## RobBoss (11. August 2019)

Erstmal danke für eure Tipps  Also "leicht" ist nicht die Priorität Nr. 1. Beim Umstieg auf 27,5" 3.0 kommt halt noch etwas Gewicht dazu, deshalb wäre ein leichter Rahmen nicht verkehrt gewesen. Wie Martina meinte, einen Tod muss ich sterben, darum bleib ich wohl beim Alu-Rahmen. Vor allem, da ich das Rad bei der Arbeit draußen stehen lasse, bei einem Titanrahmen + 3000 EUR Vivax-Motor hätte ich glaube ich den Tag über kein ruhige Minute bzw. müsste alle 5 Min nachsehen, obs noch da ist.

Meine ursprüngliche Frage war eher, ob jemand einen Rad-Shop kennt, bei dem Rahmen gibt, die explizit für Plus-Räder angeboten werden, d.h. dass man sich auch sicher sein kann, dass breite Reifen passen. Ich hatte mir dutzende Rahmen angesehen und bei so gut wie keinem war angegeben, was für Reifenbreiten passen.
Ich hab gestern hier über das Forum doch noch ein paar gefunden. Vielleicht wirds einfach der hier https://nsbikes.com/eccentric-alu-evo-29,121,pl.html

Zum Mehrgewichtz vom Motor... Ich fahre momentan ein 26" Hardtail mit Hub-Motor. Motor + Akku wiegen zusammen ca. 5,8 Kg. Wenn ich nicht zur Arbeit fahre, lasse ich den Akku zuhause und fahre so. Dann sinds ca. 2,8 Kg mehr durch den Motor, wobei die Nabe integriert ist, weshalb man hier auch nochmal ca. 350 g abziehen kann. Das Rad wiegt ohne Akku also nur ca. 2,45 kg mehr als ein unmotorisiertes. Mit nem Carbonrahmen hätte man nochmal ca. 1,2 Kg gespart.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2019)

RobBoss schrieb:


> Mit nem Carbonrahmen hätte man nochmal ca. 1,2 Kg gespart.


ähm, mein Alu B+ Rahmen wiegt gerade mal 1550g, wo willst du da 1,2kg einsparen?
selbst schwere (weil günstig) Alurahmen 29"+ dürften schätzungsweise im Bereich bis 2300g liegen. Da 1,2kg ab, bist du im Carbon Highend Bereich. 
Und so einem Rahmen dann die Belastungen durch einen zusätzlichen nicht vorgesehenen Motor zumuten? Ich weiß nicht?


----------



## RobBoss (11. August 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ähm, mein Alu B+ Rahmen wiegt gerade mal 1550g, wo willst du da 1,2kg einsparen?
> selbst schwere (weil günstig) Alurahmen 29"+ dürften schätzungsweise im Bereich bis 2300g liegen. Da 1,2kg ab, bist du im Carbon Highend Bereich.
> Und so einem Rahmen dann die Belastungen durch einen zusätzlichen nicht vorgesehenen Motor zumuten? Ich weiß nicht?



Welchem Rahmen fährst du denn? Klingt interessant. Die 1,2 Kg Ersparnis waren auf den von mir verlinkten Alurahmen von NS Bikes bezogen.


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2019)

Ich petze mal  Liteville H3 MK1


----------



## -zor- (11. August 2019)

@RobBoss ... schau doch mal hier nach.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2019)

RobBoss schrieb:


> Welchem Rahmen fährst du denn? Klingt interessant. Die 1,2 Kg Ersparnis waren auf den von mir verlinkten Alurahmen von NS Bikes bezogen.


wo die @Martina H. Recht hat hat sie Recht
hier noch mit 3.0, mittlerweile habe ich 2.8 drauf


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2019)

Was das Gewicht angeht ist das H3 einmalig, leider hat mir die Geo nicht gefallen, da ist es eben die Minna geworden. Die ist leider etwas adipös


----------



## MrWussow (18. August 2019)

Bin nach hin und her probieren...Bleischwere WTBs mit Schlauch, leichte Schwalbe Gones (dafür ohne Grip im Gelände)... auch bei Nobby Nics in 2.8 gelandet. Meiner Meinung nach eine super Mischung aus Preis/Gewicht/Grip/Haltbarkeit. 

Auf dem Bild noch die Gones...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (18. August 2019)

Ein erstarrter Franzose:


----------



## blubboo (18. August 2019)

MrWussow schrieb:


> Bin nach hin und her probieren...Bleischwere WTBs mit Schlauch, leichte Schwalbe Gones (dafür ohne Grip im Gelände)... auch bei Nobby Nics in 2.8 gelandet. Meiner Meinung nach eine super Mischung aus Preis/Gewicht/Grip/Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Auf dem Bild noch die Gones...


Ich hab mich gerade gefragt was Gones sein sollen  
Da soll mal einer auf g-one kommen 

Nobby Nics bin ich bisher nur in 3 Zoll gefahren, leider hatten die eine extreme unwucht. Ein Kollege fährt sie in 2,6 Zoll aber mit über 2 Bar direkt vom Radhändler....

Am Starren Felt habe ich 3 Zoll Speci Purgatory, unheimlich schwer aber man kann ihn mit sehr niedrigem Druck fahren. 
Am Dartmoor setze ich auf Maxxis in 2,8 ZOLL.
HR DHR DHF alles top aber auch schwer.


----------



## absvrd (18. August 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Ist nur 2.8.
> Aber hinten sollen es 3" sein.


Und es geht:
vorn Magic Mary 2.8" Addix soft und hinten Nobby Nic 3" Trailstar. Sieht gut aus. Dämpft gut. Grip ist unglaublich (und ich bin Traktorreifen gewohnt). Rollwiderstand ist auch unglaublich. Mit 2 Quadraten würds besser rollen, aber nur auf Asphalt. Im Gelände merkt man den heftigen Rollwiderstand kaum.


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (24. August 2019)

Komfort: hey; Optik: nay.


Der high-raise Lenker und die Rentnergriffe sind beim Fahren maximal komfortabel, aber es sieht einfach schrecklich aus :-(

Ja, der Ständer tut sein übriges dazu, aber solange ich Kinderanhänger bzw. -sitz ziehe, macht das einfach Sinn.

Ride on!
Nina


----------



## downi (24. August 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Komfort: hey; Optik: nay.
> Anhang anzeigen 902076
> 
> Der high-raise Lenker und die Rentnergriffe sind beim Fahren maximal komfortabel, aber es sieht einfach schrecklich aus :-(
> ...


So einen Lenker suche ich noch. Welcher ist das?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (24. August 2019)

downi schrieb:


> So einen Lenker suche ich noch. Welcher ist das?


Willst du ihn haben?!  Ergotec High Rise 60 bei Amazon für ~30 EUR! Ich hätte so einen gerne in einer Variante mit einer Querstrebe (für die Optik), aber nix gefunden!


----------



## Martina H. (24. August 2019)

... hatte ich das Surly nicht auf Kleinanzeigen gesehen?


----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Willst du ihn haben?!  Ergotec High Rise 60 bei Amazon für ~30 EUR! Ich hätte so einen gerne in einer Variante mit einer Querstrebe (für die Optik), aber nix gefunden!


Surly Sunrise Bar


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Surly Sunrise Bar


Mit Shims auch nur einen Kompromiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2019)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mit Shims auch nur einen Kompromiss


Ja, wirklich blöd, dass man keine BMX Vorbauten kaufen kann...


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (25. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hatte ich das Surly nicht auf Kleinanzeigen gesehen?


So ist es. Aber solange es hier ist, wird es auch benutzt und eignet sich hervorragend für den ein oder anderen Abend im Keller (oder im Forum). Wenn jemand kommt, der es wirklich haben möchte, trenne ich mich!


----------



## Tony- (3. September 2019)

was könnt ihr mir an Reifen empfehlen in 2.8er Breite, die Pannensicher gegen Durchstiche sind, wenig Profil haben und gut rollen?


----------



## blubboo (4. September 2019)

Maxxis Rekon, Ikon und WTB Trailblazer würde mir da einfallen.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. September 2019)

Und dann Tubless .


----------



## Mr_Slow (5. September 2019)

Stevens Mobster in small, ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (5. September 2019)

Nett ist die Schwester von sch.........e


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. September 2019)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Nett ist die Schwester von sch.........e


Du bist ja nett!


----------



## ONE78 (5. September 2019)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Stevens Mobster in small, ganz nett
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 906589



aber nix mit "+" also eher falsch hier


----------



## Martina H. (28. September 2019)

... was soll ich sagen?


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. September 2019)

Die 27,5x3,0" Maxxis High Roller 2 ( vorne in 3C ) passen ins Radel und haben Unglaublich viel Gripp


----------



## Rommos (28. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... was soll ich sagen?


Sehr schön  was ist das für ein schicker Rahmen? Toller Übergang vom Oberrohr zu den Sattelstreben, gerade Haupt-Rohre


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2019)

Danke für das Kompliment  - und das aus Deinem Mund 

Ist ein Custom Waltly Titan - hier gibt es noch ein paar (wenn auch nicht mehr ganz aktuelle)  Bilder

Und für die geraden Rohre musste ich schon ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit leisten - der erste Entwurf war mit den typischen Krümmungen in Unter- und Sitzrohr...


----------



## LeDidi (11. Oktober 2019)

Servus!

Ich träume von einem Surly Karate Monkey und habe bald noch einen schönen 650b-Non-Boost-LRS mit WTB Asym i29-Felgen (MW 29 mm) übrig. Am HR kann ich ja durch "Gnot Boost" auch die 142 mm Einbaubreite aufnehmen. Am VR würde ich aber gerne eine Federgabel in das KM einbauen und frage mich nun, ob es in Non-Boost eine Federgabel gibt, die noch Reifen bis 70, 80 mm aufnehmen kann und so zwischen 120 und 150 mm FW hat.

Kennt ihr eine?

Würde gerne auf die Adapterkits (z.B. so eins) verzichten und auch die Nabe (eine Acros Nineteen FR) gerne weiterfahren.

Danke für eure Anregungen!

PS: Kein Post ohne Bild. Mein Surly 1x1 mit 26"+


----------



## L+M (11. Oktober 2019)

2.8er Nobby Nic auf 30mm Felge hab ich mit 71mm gemessen. Gehen gerade noch so durch ne non-boost Reba in 27,5. guggst du hier
Evtl ne Fox, die oben etwas breiter ist?


----------



## LeDidi (11. Oktober 2019)

L+M schrieb:


> 2.8er Nobby Nic auf 30mm Felge hab ich mit 71mm gemessen. Gehen gerade noch so durch ne non-boost Reba in 27,5. guggst du hier
> Evtl ne Fox, die oben etwas breiter ist?


Danke für den Hinweis und das Messen  Nehme ich mal in die Sammlung auf.
Fox ist nicht so meins, RS oder eine Manitou mit IRT fände ich spitze.

Schönes Sobre übrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L+M (11. Oktober 2019)

Danke! Fährt sich auch super


----------



## Darth Happy (11. Oktober 2019)

LeDidi schrieb:


> ...
> Am VR würde ich aber gerne eine Federgabel in das KM einbauen und frage mich nun, ob es in Non-Boost eine Federgabel gibt, die noch Reifen bis 70, 80 mm aufnehmen kann und so zwischen 120 und 150 mm FW hat.
> 
> Kennt ihr eine?
> ...



Die Durolux (fahre eine SF16 im 26+) lässt offiziell 2,8er durch und hat ne gute alte 20mm Steckachse. Kann man per Spacer traveln, 150 sollte gehen.

EDIT: die 29er hat aber leider Boost, meine ist eine 27,5er.


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2019)

Beim Radon Slide Carbon 160 Team von 2015 meiner Frau mit 27,5 Non Boost passt hinten auf die 29mm Felge ( mit Schlauch ) ein Maxxis Rekon in 27,5x2,8 und vorne in die Manitou Mattoc Pro der Maxxis Minion DHF in 27,5x2,8 .
Da bleibt überall noch etwa 4 mm Luft . Sie fährt mit ihrem geringen Gewicht aber auch mit sehr wenig Luftdruck , vorn ca. 0,6 und hinten ca. 0,9 Bar .


----------



## LeDidi (11. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Beim Radon Slide Carbon 160 Team von 2015 meiner Frau mit 27,5 Non Boost passt hinten auf die 29mm Felge ( mit Schlauch ) ein Maxxis Rekon in 27,5x2,8 und vorne in die Manitou Mattoc Pro der Maxxis Minion DHF in 27,5x2,8 .
> Da bleibt überall noch etwa 4 mm Luft . Sie fährt mit ihrem geringen Gewicht aber auch mit sehr wenig Luftdruck , vorn ca. 0,6 und hinten ca. 0,9 Bar .



Ah, klasse. Das wäre auch eine Kombi, die ich mir überlegen würde. 29 mm IW der Felge, eine Mattoc habe ich sogar noch (entweder die oder eine zweite) und dann den Rekon vorne. Hat ja laut ERTRO 71 mm Breite (aber ist ja nicht immer verlässlich, die Angabe). Danke.


----------



## DerHackbart (11. Oktober 2019)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ah, klasse. Das wäre auch eine Kombi, die ich mir überlegen würde. 29 mm IW der Felge, eine Mattoc habe ich sogar noch (entweder die oder eine zweite) und dann den Rekon vorne. Hat ja laut ERTRO 71 mm Breite (aber ist ja nicht immer verlässlich, die Angabe). Danke.


Bei mir war der Rekon in 2,8 auf 29mm IW deutlich unter 70mm. Ging eher in Richtung eines 2,6er Reifens.


----------



## Darth Happy (11. Oktober 2019)

LeDidi schrieb:


> ...Hat ja laut ERTRO 71 mm Breite (aber ist ja nicht immer verlässlich, die Angabe). Danke.



Allerdings... So fällt der 26er Minion aus, 27er ist ähnlich.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2019)

@LeDidi die dt swiss opm ist sehr geräumig. Da gehen sogar mehr als 3" durch


----------



## LeDidi (12. Oktober 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @LeDidi die dt swiss opm ist sehr geräumig. Da gehen sogar mehr als 3" durch


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Oktober 2019)

so, kleine bestandsaufnahme  ... mal die krampe aus der hintersten ecke geholt, entstaubt und die spinnenweben entfernt. anschließend die reifen runter, das alte dichtmittel raus, neues rein, reifen rauf, fertisch...

was mach ich jetzt mit der kiste... das war mal einer meiner lieblinge... 

was haben wir...







surly krampus, erste generation, eins der ersten in deutschland, custom aufbau... sehr guter zustand...

race face turbine lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze...











ringle schnellspanner von 1994, hope und 45 mm dually's






e*thirteen kurbeln , hope kettenblatt mit paul kettenführung..











ne olle x9...
















erst mal fällt mir auf: 

unterschiedliche bremsscheiben
die fast abfallende rahmenschutzfolie
die olle x9 mit 10 fach und 11-40 kassette
lenker? gegen sowas? mal zum ausprobieren? 






der rest soweit eigentlich ok...

bleibt also austausch der schaltgruppe, bremsscheiben... vielleicht mal nen neuer schlauch auf die kettenstrebe 

11-fach Shimano (xt) mit 11-46 oder 12-fach sram (nx eagle) mit 11-50 (sunrace csmz90) - das ist die frage ... tipps? 11-46 habe ich auf diversen rädern, das funktioniert sauber... wie sieht das mit dem sram mix aus aus? hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? 12-fach auf dem 10-fach hope freilauf - funzt das sauber?

kennt jemand den lenker? kann man mit sowas technisch fahren, oder ist das nur zum cruisen?

vielleicht auch noch den head badge austauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> so, kleine bestandsaufnahme  ... mal die krampe aus der hintersten ecke geholt, entstaubt und die spinnenweben entfernt. anschließend die reifen runter, das alte dichtmittel raus, neues rein, reifen rauf, fertisch...
> 
> was mach ich jetzt mit der kiste... das war mal einer meiner lieblinge...
> 
> ...



Einfach so fahren!!!
Ist immer noch ne coole Kiste!

ok das Badge kann man machen...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (13. Oktober 2019)

Das teil juckt voll in meinen augen .geil


----------



## dertutnix (13. Oktober 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Einfach so fahren!!!
> Ist immer noch ne coole Kiste!


+1
fahre das sunrace-Ritzelpaket auch am Krampus und taugt. Damit werden die langen Anstiege dann meist machbar, die Geschwindigkeit in der Ebene/bergab leidet jedoch, was mich jedoch nicht stört.  Für die technischen Abschnitte finde dich meine Stütze, KS LEV (?) wichtig.


----------



## versteher (13. Oktober 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Einfach so fahren!!!
> Ist immer noch ne coole Kiste


Genau! Fahren fahren fahren


----------



## Starter77 (14. Oktober 2019)

versteher schrieb:


> Genau! Fahren fahren fahren



+1


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Oktober 2019)

+1. 
Den Badge hab ich an meiner schwarzen Krampe, feines Teil. 

Hier wahrscheinlich _die _Erste in Deutschland vorletztes Wochenende in Slowenien:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (14. Oktober 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> +1.
> Den Badge hab ich an meiner schwarzen Krampe, feines Teil.
> 
> Hier wahrscheinlich _die _Erste in Deutschland vorletztes Wochenende in Slowenien:
> ...



Jupp, die war noch nen ticken früher war


----------



## nightwolf (14. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Bestsecret Kiste im Hintergrund fast wie bei mir daheim  

DHL-Kutscher neulich: Das ganze Auto ist voll mit Klamotten  
Rad sieht gut aus


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> kennt jemand den lenker? kann man mit sowas technisch fahren, oder ist das nur zum cruisen?


jep, ist am Ogre meiner Frau, klasse Teil. Cruisen ist natürlich schön damit, fühlt sich aber 'MTBiger' an als ein Jones, ich sehe keinen Hinderungsgrund was technisches zu fahren. Und ist aus dem richtigen Material   

und: schöne Krampe!


----------



## Dani (26. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...



Lenker: Da kann man schon technisch fahren damit, schont die Handgelenke ungemein.
Wenn schon 11-50 Kassette, wieso nicht mit 11 fach Shimano? Das schaltet einwandfrei mit dem XT 11 fach Schaltwerk mit oder ohne Wolftooth Schaltwerkkäfig (mit Wolftooth noch einen Tick präziser und schneller, aber auch ohne geht's).


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2019)

total super... 42 iger kassette 10-fach...passt erst mal nicht mit dem langen xt schaltwerk zusammen... ok, hinterrad 1cm nach vorne versetzt. jetzt haben wir zwar genug platz zum schalten, aber die bremsscheibe passt nicht mehr in den bremssattel... oach... noch ein paar beilagscheiben und schon funzt es wieder...


----------



## hw_doc (27. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> total super... 42 iger kassette 10-fach...passt erst mal nicht mit dem langen xt schaltwerk zusammen... ok, hinterrad 1cm nach vorne versetzt. jetzt haben wir zwar genug platz zum schalten, aber die bremsscheibe passt nicht mehr in den bremssattel... oach... noch ein paar beilagscheiben und schon funzt es wieder...



XT 10-fach schaltet meiner Erfahrung nach nur bis 40 Zähne, die 42er funktionieren dann mit SRAM....
Es gibt ein Deore-Schaltwerk für 1x - das schaltet dann offiziell auch 42 Zähne. Oder Du traust den Erfahrungen anderer hier und verbaust ein 11-fach-Schaltwerk am 10-fach-Trigger...

Edit: Aber Du hattest doch nen olles X9-Schaltwerk... Wenn das nicht kurz war, wäre das vermutlich die Lösung...


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2019)

nö geht, sunrace 11 - 42 mit xt schaltwerk, kette und slx trigger... der Umbau der Hinterradbremse und das Versetzen des Hinterrades war zwar nicht geplant, aber letztendlich kein Problem...


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2019)

bis auf die kassette hatte ich die Teile noch in der restekiste. Hatte keine Lust, da viel Geld auszugeben. Aber der alte sram trigger musste weg...


----------



## hw_doc (27. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nö geht, sunrace 11 - 42 mit xt schaltwerk, kette und slx trigger... der Umbau der Hinterradbremse und *das Versetzen des Hinterrades* war zwar nicht geplant, aber letztendlich kein Problem...



Liest sich wie ein ziemlicher Kompromiss...



mikeonbike schrieb:


> bis auf die kassette hatte ich die Teile noch in der restekiste. Hatte keine Lust, da viel Geld auszugeben. Aber der alte sram trigger musste weg...



Ich mag Optik und Funktion der X9-Trigger...


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Liest sich wie ein ziemlicher Kompromiss...



nichts da kompromiss ... allerdings unerwartet...







die raus...

die 3 milimeter hoch und nach vorne versetzen...






und schon funzt es mit dem kollegen...
















ohne klackern, rasseln oder sonstige geräusche... bremse macht ebenfalls keine geräusche und der hinterreifen hat noch easy cheesy platz...

ich mag keine halbseidenen lösungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (27. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nichts da kompromiss ... allerdings unerwartet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2019)

nein, der winkel, mit dem der bremssattel auf der scheibe saß, hat sich durch das nach vorne rücken geändert. dadurch hat er am hinteren ende des bremssattels geschliffen. die beilagscheiben sind genau aus diesem grund drin. die scheibe hat 180 mm und war vorher auch schon drin. die würde ich aktuell nur aus optischen gründen tauschen.


----------



## Berganbeter (27. Oktober 2019)

Tja, nur ist es halt so das diese Bremsscheibe breiter ist als die verbauten Beläge und dadurch brauchst du die Unterlegscheiben.Vom Verschleiss und der optimalen Bremsperformance mal abgesehen.Aber gut,ist deine Sache.


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2019)

quatsch, die ist da samt bremssattel seit drei jahren drin und dünner als ne original shimano. die position des hinterrades hat sich geändert, sonst nüscht...


----------



## LeDidi (27. Oktober 2019)

Kleines Update von mir: Aus dem KM ist ein Nordest Britango mit Manitou Magnum Pro (und Boost-Spacern) geworden. Leider warte ich noch drauf, sonst hätte ich es euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten 

Nächste Frage: Wenn schon vorne so viel Platz für Reifen habe, dann würde den auch gerne ausnutzen. Nachdem ich ja (dank euch) weiß, dass die Maxxis 2.8" recht schmal ausfallen, habe ich mir vor vorne eine High Roller in 3,0" gedacht und fürs Heck einen Rekon+ in 2,8". Das Wetter wird ja nicht besser und ein bisschen Abfahrt darf das Ding schon können. Für den Sommer fand ich den WTB Ranger am Surly schon ganz gut und WTB sagt anscheinend auch, dass man den auf einer 35 mm-Felge fahren könnte.


> Width WTB Ranger 3.0: 73.6mm at casing / 76mm at knobs


Quelle; auf einer 45 mm-Felge.

Derzeit habe ich WTB Asym i29 (IW 29 mm), die dann aber wohl laut IBC-Konsens  einen Reifen in der Breite zu sehr wölben. Umspeichen wäre kein Problem und da es die i35 mit 35 mm IW und gleichem ERD gibt, dachte ich mir, das wäre eine überschaubare Alternative vom Aufwand her.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem HighRoller 3,0" bzw. mit Reifen jenseits der 70 mm auf einer 35 mm-Felge?



> Minion HighRoller II 27.5×3.0 width is 73mm


Quelle; auf einer 40 mm-Felge.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Edit: Wenn jemand Interesse an dem Surly 1x1 hat, darf er sich gerne melden 


LeDidi schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich träume von einem Surly Karate Monkey und habe bald noch einen schönen 650b-Non-Boost-LRS mit WTB Asym i29-Felgen (MW 29 mm) übrig. Am HR kann ich ja durch "Gnot Boost" auch die 142 mm Einbaubreite aufnehmen. Am VR würde ich aber gerne eine Federgabel in das KM einbauen und frage mich nun, ob es in Non-Boost eine Federgabel gibt, die noch Reifen bis 70, 80 mm aufnehmen kann und so zwischen 120 und 150 mm FW hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## absvrd (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe 35mm und 3" Schwalbe Reifen. Wenn ich nochmal eine Felge wählen würde für diese Reifenbreite, dann nicht unter 40mm. Die Schulterstollen könnten gerader stehen und der Druck etwas abgesenkt...


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab auf meinem Santa Cruz Hightower mit Fox 36 Boost Gabel vorne den HighRoller II 27,5x3,0 in 3C Mischung auf der 40mm Felge drauf und muß sagen , so viel Gripp habe ich sonst nur mit meinem Fatti  
Hinten ist ein HighRoller II ohne 3C in 27,5x3,0 drauf .
Mit dieser Kombi bin ich sehr Zufrieden


----------



## LeDidi (27. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinem Santa Cruz Hightower mit Fox 36 Boost Gabel vorne den HighRoller II 27,5x3,0 in 3C Mischung auf der 40mm Felge drauf und muß sagen , so viel Gripp habe ich sonst nur mit meinem Fatti
> Hinten ist ein Rekon in 27,5x3,0 drauf .
> Mit dieser Kombi bin ich sehr Zufrieden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 929841


Dein Rad hab ich gerade sogar angeschaut  Sieht gut aus 
Mh, 40 mm bedeutet aber leider ausspeichen, neue Speichen, einspeichen... 

Wo gibt es einen Rekon in 3.0? Das ist ein 2.8er, oder?


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Oktober 2019)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Dein Rad hab ich gerade sogar angeschaut  Sieht gut aus
> Mh, 40 mm bedeutet aber leider ausspeichen, neue Speichen, einspeichen...
> 
> Wo gibt es einen Rekon in 3.0? Das ist ein 2.8er, oder?



Ah Sorry , da hab ich mich vertan  
Hinten ist der HighRoller II 27,5x3,0 ohne 3C Mischung drauf.
Ich habs oben gerade geändert.
Den Rekon gibt's ja nur bis 2,8" Breite , den hat meine Frau auf Ihrem Radel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (27. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Antworten!
Bin etwas hin- und hergerissen, waren doch die Räder der Anlass, was Neues aufzubauen 

A propos Felge: Wer 28 Loch fährt, findet das vielleicht hilfreich.








						Easton Arc Felge (40 mm) | Chain Reaction
					

Easton Arc Felge (40 mm) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				



Edit: Falscher Link


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2019)




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Oktober 2019)

Blankenburger Sandsteinhöhlen?


----------



## nightwolf (28. Oktober 2019)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nö geht, sunrace 11 - 42 mit xt schaltwerk, kette und slx trigger... der Umbau der Hinterradbremse und das Versetzen des Hinterrades war zwar nicht geplant, aber letztendlich kein Problem...


Es gibt diese Schaltwerksverlaengerungen bei Aliexpress fuer ca. zwei Euro. Da hab ich mir zwei davon besorgt, eine ist im Xtracycle verbaut, die andere ist Reserve.





__





						Erfahrungen mit Xtracycle? Lastenradumbau / Radstandverlaengerung
					

Und wenn Du das Kettenblatt mit dicken Beilagen weiter außen montierst? Z.B. mit solchen:  http://www.singlespeedshop.com/Singlespeed---Fixed-Gear/Kettenblattschrauben/Gebhardt-Kettenblatt-Ausgleichscheiben.html Ich hab jetzt die 3.9mm Unterlegscheiben 'simuliert' indem ich pro...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2019)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Blankenburger Sandsteinhöhlen?



Jep - sehr schön da


----------



## hw_doc (28. Oktober 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es gibt diese Schaltwerksverlaengerungen bei Aliexpress fuer ca. zwei Euro. Da hab ich mir zwei davon besorgt, eine ist im Xtracycle verbaut, die andere ist Reserve.
> ...



Was auch immer ich mit den Dingern probiert habe, ich kam nie zu einem ansatzweise tauglichen Ergebnis - weder bei XT 10-fach mit 42 Zähnen, noch mit nem 105er Schaltwerk (mittel) und 40 Zähnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was auch immer ich mit den Dingern probiert habe, ich kam nie zu einem ansatzweise tauglichen Ergebnis - weder bei XT 10-fach mit 42 Zähnen, noch mit nem 105er Schaltwerk (mittel) und 40 Zähnen...


Ein langes Schaltauge kann halt keine "außermittige" Umlenkrolle ersetzen. Meiner Meinung nach sorgen die Verlängerungen nur für etwas Entspannung, wenn das Schaltwerk die Kapazität eh (knapp) packt


----------



## nightwolf (28. Oktober 2019)

Hmm vll ein weiterer Fall von 'Pladoyer fuer das einfache Leben', bei meinem Uralt-Exage mit 8-fach 11-40 laeufts eigentlich soweit gut.
Das Schaltwerk ist nicht das aller-exakteste, ich hatte es frueher am Reiserad (ebenfalls 8x) mit dem Campa Ergo 10-fach Trick, da war es auch immer ein bisschen so lala (da kam dann ein modereneres drauf), deswegen erwarte ich natuerlich sowieso keine Top-Performance.


----------



## oli_muenchen (28. Oktober 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 929906


Was ist denn das grüne Rad im Hintergrund für eins? Mit der Trek 1120er Gabel und dem passenden Frontgepäckträger?


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2019)

Das ist ein Lapierre Edge Plus und das andere hast Du richtig erkannt  , im Nachbarthread (Semifat unterwegs)ist es im Einsatz zu sehen...


----------



## the donkey (3. November 2019)




----------



## Rommos (12. November 2019)

Netzfunde


----------



## Speedskater (18. November 2019)

Zurzeit fahre ich am meinem Halbmoppel  den 27,5x3,5er Fat B Nimble der irgendwann ersetzt werden muss.
Der ist mit 730g recht leicht, Gummimischung recht hart, rollt gut, hat mäßigen Grip und ist für die Anwendung auf Asphalt bis S1 Trails ausreichend.

Leider gibt es keinen 27,5x3er Race King, dann wäre das der neue Reifen für Moppelchen.
Gibt es was vergleichbares oder muss ich wieder den Fat B Nimble drauf machen. Priorität liegt auf leicht und rollt gut.


----------



## DerHackbart (18. November 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Zurzeit fahre ich am meinem Halbmoppel  den 27,5x3,5er Fat B Nimble der irgendwann ersetzt werden muss.
> Der ist mit 730g recht leicht, Gummimischung recht hart, rollt gut, hat mäßigen Grip und ist für die Anwendung auf Asphalt bis S1 Trails ausreichend.
> 
> Leider gibt es keinen 27,5x3er Race King, dann wäre das der neue Reifen für Moppelchen.
> Gibt es was vergleichbares oder muss ich wieder den Fat B Nimble drauf machen. Priorität liegt auf leicht und rollt gut.



Ab wo fängt leicht an?

MAXXIS Chronicle rollt Recht gut in 3.0er Breite, wiegt aber knapp unter 1000g. Ist also nicht klassisch leicht.


----------



## blubboo (18. November 2019)

RocketRon 3Zoll.


----------



## 007BVK (18. November 2019)

Onza Canis 27,5 x 2.8, halt kein 3.0er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (18. November 2019)

In leicht und 3,0 bleibt nur RocketRon und dein aktueller. Der Chronicle ist schon ne Ecke schwerer. In 2,8 kommt etwas mehr Auswahl ins Spiel.


----------



## absvrd (19. November 2019)

Ich hab nen RoRo in 3" speedstar (?!) da. Bei Interesse wird man sich über den Preis schon einig. Nur kurz gefahren bis mir wieder eingefallen ist, dass ich doch eher der Traktorreifentyp bin...


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2019)

Der WTB Ranger ist ein schneller Reifen, der außerdem recht leicht ist, aber keine so papierdünne Karkasse wie der Nimble hat.


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2019)

Danke Jungs,
Chronicle 3.0 1000g => nicht wirklich leicht
Rocket Ron 3.0 830g => ich habe eine leichte Schwalbe Allergie
Onza Canis 2.8 830g => da würde ich von Conti den Cross King 27.5 x 2.8 mit 835g bevorzugen
WTB Ranger light/fast rolling 835g => das hört sich interessant an


----------



## blubboo (19. November 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke Jungs,
> Chronicle 3.0 1000g => nicht wirklich leicht
> Rocket Ron 3.0 830g => ich habe eine leichte Schwalbe Allergie
> Onza Canis 2.8 830g => da würde ich von Conti den Cross King 27.5 x 2.8 mit 835g bevorzugen
> WTB Ranger light/fast rolling 835g => das hört sich interessant an



Je nachdem welche Variante du bevorzugst, wiegt der RaketenRonny sogar unter 800g.

hier sogar 700g

Zum Ranger konnte ich nur das finden, aber auch unter 800g


Schwalbe war auch nie mein Favorit aber der RocketRon hat mich diesen Sommer überzeugt.
Man muss aber auch sagen dass die Streuung bei Schwalbe ziemlich groß ist.
Ich habe hier zwei NobbyNic in 3Zoll, die liegen 50g auseinander.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. November 2019)

Also wenn auch 2,8er in Frage kommen dann kann ich die Bontrager Chupacabra wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Dani (20. November 2019)

Wtb Ranger rollt wirklich gut, baut eher schmal und hat eine eher kurze Lebensdauer.


----------



## punhill02 (28. Dezember 2019)

hier ist schon zu lange kein neues bild aufgetaucht


----------



## BigJohn (28. Dezember 2019)

punhill02 schrieb:


> hier ist schon zu lange kein neues bild aufgetauchtAnhang anzeigen 957315


Gibts von stooge auch stählerne Truss Forks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punhill02 (28. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibts von stooge auch stählerne Truss Forks?


yes - wenn nicht gerade ausverkauft...


----------



## Rommos (1. Januar 2020)

Landyachtz Ti Monster


----------



## cherokee190 (1. Januar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Landyachtz Ti Monster
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 958974Anhang anzeigen 958975Anhang anzeigen 958976



Aber die Felgen wirken recht mickrig.

Apropos Felgen;
hat einer der Travers Russti 27.5+ Besitzer evtl. ein selbst gemessenes ERD Maß parat?


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2020)

nakedbicycles 















...ich hoffe es klappt mit einer Stippvisite dort Anfang März


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. Januar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> nakedbicycles
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961545Anhang anzeigen 961546Anhang anzeigen 961547Anhang anzeigen 961548Anhang anzeigen 961549Anhang anzeigen 961550
> 
> ...ich hoffe es klappt mit einer Stippvisite dort Anfang März



Also der Knick im Sitzrohr gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht, genauso wenig wie gerade die den Reifen fast berühren. Ich finde die Sitzrohre schön und „harmonisch“ die dem Reifen mehr oder weniger parallel sind.
Aber auch so sind die gezeigten Räder sehr schön!


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Januar 2020)

ich brauche mal von euch eine Info

was gibts den bei 26 Zoll im Bereich 3,0-3,50er breite?
ich finde immer nur was in 2,8?!

schon mal vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (12. Januar 2020)

Ich hab 26x3 von Aliexpress im Einsatz. 
Das sind mehr so universelle Reifen, kein grobes Profil. 
Auch zu sehen im Album 'Xtracycle'









						39.99US $ |Free Shipping Mtb Bicycle Tires 29er 26er 26 3.0 Tube Cover - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## skaster (12. Januar 2020)

Mit etwas Glück findest du noch irgendwo einen Knard in 26 x 3.0.
Ansonsten habe ich noch den Dirt Wizard im Kopf in 26 x 3.0. 
Ob die noch vertrieben werden ?‍♂️


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2020)

Gab/gibt den WTB Ranger auch in 26x3.0 - find den aber grad nirgends, maximal in meinem Keller


----------



## versteher (12. Januar 2020)

Knard in 26 x 3.0 gibt es noch bei Jelle - sind aber wohl ein auflaufender Artikel:








						Surly Knard 26+  Tire - JustPedal.nl
					

The Knard 26+ shares the same tread pattern as its 29+ predecessor. 26+ is pretty much the same idea as 29+, only applied to the smaller 559mm bead seat diameter we’ve all come to know as ‘the regular ass 26” wheel.' The casing of the Knard 26+ tire is 3” wide and designed to be used with 50mm...




					www.justpedal.nl
				




Die WTB sind meist nur noch in 2,8 erhältlich.
Der Anfang vom Ende der echten 26+ Reifen


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Januar 2020)

Point Racing Bigfoot
Duro Wildlife Leopard
Arrow Racing Savage

Ist alles der gleiche Reifenhersteller (Duro) afaik - jeweils 26x3.0
Sind Downhillreifen und entsprechend schwer.

Hier als Arrow Racing

Surly Dirt Wizard in 26x3.0: starbike.com hat ihn


----------



## Darth Happy (12. Januar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gab/gibt den WTB Ranger auch in 26x3.0 - find den aber grad nirgends, maximal in meinem Keller



Man könnte mal bei bike-components sein Glück versuchen, aber wenn die ihn nicht mehr herbekommen sehe ich schwarz (bei Bestellung in D).

Von Vee Tires gibt's noch ein paar Reifen im gesuchten Größenbereich.

Dass 26+ so schnell ausstirbt, hoffe ich mal nicht. Immerhin gibts sogar die aktuellen breiten Felgen von Notubes in 559 mm Durchmesser 
Vielleicht kommt ja die Industrie bald auf die Idee, dass es besser überrollt als Schmalspur 27er - was ja so ist... Und dann zwecks mehr Wendigkeit 26er wieder neu erfindet   
Viele 27er Karren kann man ja auch mit 26+ fahren, wenn man will. Das Banshee Rune V2 z.B. würde meine Minion 26x2.8 (wobei die eher schmal ausfallen) nehmen, sogar mit den 26er Ausfallenden.

Hab mal so ein Gerücht gehört, dass Conti 26x2.6er rausbringen will, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Starter77 (13. Januar 2020)

Hier gibt's auch noch einen Surly Dirt Wizard









						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Wiesbaden finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Nicht meiner


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Januar 2020)

Danke euch schon mal!


----------



## Dani (19. Januar 2020)

Vee Tire T Fatty 29x3.0: extrem langlebig (4000 Kilometer liegen drin, ohne dass das Profil ganz runter ist), sehr gute Rolleigenschaften, griffige Gummimischung auch auf nassen Steinen, super Grip auf Steinen und Schotter und harten Pisten, aber auf schmierigem Lehm eine absolute Katastrophe. Ich habe heute einen schmerzhaften Abflug gemacht, weil der Hinterrad(!)-reifen derart schnell seitlich weggeschmiert ist auf einer nahezu geraden Strecke, als sei der Trail mit rutschigstem Eis bedeckt.


----------



## JensXTR (19. Januar 2020)

Was haltet ihr vom Onza Canis in 27,5x2,85??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (20. Januar 2020)

Dani schrieb:


> Vee Tire T Fatty 29x3.0: extrem langlebig (4000 Kilometer liegen drin, ohne dass das Profil ganz runter ist), sehr gute Rolleigenschaften, griffige Gummimischung auch auf nassen Steinen, super Grip auf Steinen und Schotter und harten Pisten, aber auf schmierigem Lehm eine absolute Katastrophe. Ich habe heute einen schmerzhaften Abflug gemacht, weil der Hinterrad(!)-reifen derart schnell seitlich weggeschmiert ist auf einer nahezu geraden Strecke, als sei der Trail mit rutschigstem Eis bedeckt.



ist mit meinen WTB Ranger in 26x3,0 ähnlich...


----------



## Burba (20. Januar 2020)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Onza Canis in 27,5x2,85??


bin zufrieden, guter Allrounder...fahr sie als skinwall


----------



## LeDidi (21. Januar 2020)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich träume von einem Surly Karate Monkey und habe bald noch einen schönen 650b-Non-Boost-LRS mit WTB Asym i29-Felgen (MW 29 mm) übrig. Am HR kann ich ja durch "Gnot Boost" auch die 142 mm Einbaubreite aufnehmen. Am VR würde ich aber gerne eine Federgabel in das KM einbauen und frage mich nun, ob es in Non-Boost eine Federgabel gibt, die noch Reifen bis 70, 80 mm aufnehmen kann und so zwischen 120 und 150 mm FW hat.
> 
> ...



Für die, die interessiert, was aus dem Projekt geworden ist und noch wird, ein bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache 




__





						[Aufbauthread] Ein schwäbisches Träumle aus Reynolds 853: Bluecraft "Tröpfle+" aka. "Moka-Express"
					

So, liebe Internet-Fahrrad-Gemeinschaft, es ist so weit: Mein erstes Custom-Hardtail und mein erster Aufbaufaden.  TL;DR: Noch nicht gebrutzelt, aber wird ein geiles Stahlhardtail, Geometriezeichnung und CAD weiter unten ??  Eigentlich begann es mit einem Laufradsatz, den ich günstig angeboten...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Darth Happy (24. Januar 2020)

Bzgl. WTB Ranger...


Darth Happy schrieb:


> Man könnte mal bei bike-components sein Glück versuchen, aber wenn die ihn nicht mehr herbekommen sehe ich schwarz (bei Bestellung in D).
> ...



Falls es jemanden interessiert, grad per Zufall entdeckt:
Hier gibt es den WTB Ranger in 26x3.0 als light/fast für einen lächerlichen Preis, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie hoch die Versandkosten für die Reise über den Teich sind 

Konnte hier eigentlich mal jemand den Dirt Wizard 26x3.0 direkt mti dem Minion DHRII in 26x2.8 vergleichen?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (24. Januar 2020)

@Darth Happy
Habe vor Jahren den Dirt Wizard 2,75" und direkt danach den DHF 2,8" in 26"  vorne gefahren. Der DHF war in allen Belangen überlegen. Den DHR hatte ich hinten drauf. Die Maxxis fallen etwas schmaler aus und sind geringfügig schwerer. Mit den beiden Reifen konnte man auch verblockte Gardasee trails schreddern. Waren auf einem Strive montiert. Hab sogar noch Bilder davon.


----------



## Darth Happy (24. Januar 2020)

@Blue Rabbit 
Danke, das hab ich mir schon gedacht - aber wie siehts mit dem 3.0er aus?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (24. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube die passen nicht mehr zu meinem Anwendungsprofil - zu fett. Passten auch nicht in den Hinterbau. Das Strive war ja ein normales Enduro. Ich wollte ja auch noch Touren fahren und nicht nur schreddern. Mittlerweile fahr ich wieder schmalere Reifen, und ein anderes Bike.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2020)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> @Blue Rabbit
> Danke, das hab ich mir schon gedacht - aber wie siehts mit dem 3.0er aus?



Allen Belangen überlegen ist natürlich nicht richtig  Der Rollwiderstand vom DW ist natürlich wesentlich besser, daher wesentlich besser für längere Touren geeignet.
Um genau zu sein, auf den meisten Trails sogar der schnellere Reifen bergab.

Der einzig Unterschied vom 2,75er zum  3.0er sind die Stollen. Das Volumen ist das Gleiche, nur die Stollen sind größer und schauen weiter über.
Ehrlich gesagt war ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Abgesehen von der genialen Optik mit den riesen Stollen hat er ansich keine wirklichen Vorteile zum 2.75er.

G.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (24. Januar 2020)

Der Dirt Wizard war im Matsch eine Katastrophe. Der 2,8" Maxxis hatte zumindest nach meinem Gefühl nicht soviel Rollwiderstand mehr, dass es mir aufgefallen wäre. Hatte aber immer deutlich mehr Grip, ausser bei feinsandigen Forstwegen. Da waren sie gleichwertig. Würde mir nie wieder den DW kaufen. Ist auch pannenanfälliger.
Bergab, wenn Grip gefragt war, ist der Maxxis immer schneller gewesen. Rollgeschwindigkeit hab ich nie getestet. Letztlich reguliert ja die Bremse die Downhillgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Der Dirt Wizard war im Matsch eine Katastrophe. Der 2,8" Maxxis hatte zumindest nach meinem Gefühl nicht soviel Rollwiderstand mehr, dass es mir aufgefallen wäre. Hatte aber immer deutlich mehr Grip, ausser bei feinsandigen Forstwegen. Da waren sie gleichwertig. Würde mir nie wieder den DW kaufen. Ist auch pannenanfälliger.
> Bergab, wenn Grip gefragt war, ist der Maxxis immer schneller gewesen. Rollgeschwindigkeit hab ich nie getestet. Letztlich reguliert ja die Bremse die Downhillgeschwindigkeit.



Der DW ist auf jedenfall ein Reifen fürs Trockene, wenns naß wird, dann wird schon arg rutschig.
Dafür ist im direkten Vergleich eben die Rollgeschwindigkeit exorbitant höher. Solange es nicht steil nach unten geht, ist man mit dem DW schneller. Mit dem Mäxxis evtl. länger schnell, weil er robuster ist..also überholen wirste den schneller rollenden erst, wenn er nen Platten hat  


G.


----------



## Darth Happy (24. Januar 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> Der einzig Unterschied vom 2,75er zum  3.0er sind die Stollen. Das Volumen ist das Gleiche, nur die Stollen sind größer und schauen weiter über.
> Ehrlich gesagt war ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Abgesehen von der genialen Optik mit den riesen Stollen hat er ansich keine wirklichen Vorteile zum 2.75er.
> 
> G.



Ok... Ich hab gedacht ich hätte irgendwo gelesen, dass der 3.0er deutlich mehr Fleisch hat und da auf dem Papier ja eher der Minion der Leichtbaureifen im Vergleich ist, auch von der Robustheit mindestens mithalten kann.
Vielleicht lag es an einer zu schmalen Felge wegen dem Volumen? Hab aber auch nur ne 35 mm (innen).


----------



## Blue Rabbit (25. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube er meinte den DW, den Maxxis gibt es nicht in 2,75", der hat von der Bezeichnung 2,8" oder 3,0", obwohl er schmal ausfällt. Deshalb hat der auch noch gut in den Strive Hinterbau gepasst.  Wie gesagt, der 2,8" Maxxis ist vom Grip genial, und auch alltagstauglich, aber hat sicher etwas mehr Rollwiderstand als der DW. Wenn man solche Reifen haben will, sollte der Rollwiderstand eh Nebensache sein. Der 2,5" Shorty den wir auf dem Capra haben rollt definitiv noch schlechter als der 2,8" DHF. Die Gummimischung und die Profilform macht am meisten unterschied.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2020)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Ok... Ich hab gedacht ich hätte irgendwo gelesen, dass der 3.0er deutlich mehr Fleisch hat und da auf dem Papier ja eher der Minion der Leichtbaureifen im Vergleich ist, auch von der Robustheit mindestens mithalten kann.
> Vielleicht lag es an einer zu schmalen Felge wegen dem Volumen? Hab aber auch nur ne 35 mm (innen).



Ich hab den 2.8er Minion, den 2.75 DW und den 3.0er DW gerade alle an Rädern verbaut.
Der Minion ist def die bessere Wahl zum Bergabheizen und der 2.75DW zum Tourenheizen. Der 3.0er, für was der sein soll, keine Ahnung. Hab ihn gerade am Vorderrad verbaut. Hatte die Hoffnung das er dicker ist und mein Tretlager etwas nach oben kommt. Der 27,5er ist ja gleich wieder so sackschwer.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte den DW, den Maxxis gibt es nicht in 2,75", der hat von der Bezeichnung 2,8" oder 3,0", obwohl er schmal ausfällt. Deshalb hat der auch noch gut in den Strive Hinterbau gepasst.  Wie gesagt, der 2,8" Maxxis ist vom Grip genial, und auch alltagstauglich, aber hat sicher etwas mehr Rollwiderstand als der DW. Wenn man solche Reifen haben will, sollte der Rollwiderstand eh Nebensache sein. Der 2,5" Shorty den wir auf dem Capra haben rollt definitiv noch schlechter als der 2,8" DHF. Die Gummimischung und die Profilform macht am meisten unterschied.



Richtig.

G.


----------



## Darth Happy (25. Januar 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab den 2.8er Minion, den 2.75 DW und den 3.0er DW gerade alle an Rädern verbaut.
> Der Minion ist def die bessere Wahl zum Bergabheizen und der 2.75DW zum Tourenheizen. Der 3.0er, für was der sein soll, keine Ahnung. Hab ihn gerade am Vorderrad verbaut. Hatte die Hoffnung das er dicker ist und mein Tretlager etwas nach oben kommt. Der 27,5er ist ja gleich wieder so sackschwer.
> 
> G.



Oh schade... Gerade wenn der 26x3.0 so sackschwer gewesen wär, hätte er mich interessiert. Bleibt als Steigerung zum Minion wohl nur noch dieses Stück Blei von Duro (ex Gazzaloddi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2020)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Oh schade... Gerade wenn der 26x3.0 so sackschwer gewesen wär, hätte er mich interessiert. Bleibt als Steigerung zum Minion wohl nur noch dieses Stück Blei von Duro (ex Gazzaloddi)



Der Minion ist da glaub ich schoh der beste Kompromiß. De WTB 3.0er in der Enduroversion, hat halt nur kleine Stollen. Glaub hab einen in neu im Keller liegen, weiß jetzt nicht auf anhieb wie schwer der ist.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2020)

Nachtrag zum 3.0er DW. Wenns kalt ist und auf leichter Schneelage und auch bei stärkerer Schneelage ist er gut und sicher zu fahren. Hatte echten und kontrollierbaren Grip, wie hier auf dem Bild die Felsen runter.
Und auf lockerem Waldboden beißen die Riesenstollen natürlich.












G.


----------



## gruenspecht (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde. Bin gerade extrem von 29+ angefixt und auf der Suche nach einem passenden Rahmen in XL (bin 193 cm).
Das Krampus würde schon ziemlich gut passen, allerdings hätte ich gerne ein wenig mehr Stack. Das Talos von Myth Cycles gefällt mir, finde aber nur sehr wenig Informationen darüber. Hat jemand hier vielleicht einen weiteren Tipp für mich?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Januar 2020)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde. Bin gerade extrem von 29+ angefixt und auf der Suche nach einem passenden Rahmen in XL (bin 193 cm).
> Das Krampus würde schon ziemlich gut passen, allerdings hätte ich gerne ein wenig mehr Stack. Das Talos von Myth Cycles gefällt mir, finde aber nur sehr wenig Informationen darüber. Hat jemand hier vielleicht einen weiteren Tipp für mich?



Demnach ist Stahl gesetzt?
Sonst hätte ich mal das Trek Stache vorgeschlagen.


----------



## gruenspecht (27. Januar 2020)

Sorry, ja Stahl ist gesetzt. Eventuell auch ein bezahlbarer Titanrahmen.


----------



## Rommos (27. Januar 2020)

Von Bombtrack gibt´s das Beyond+ADV als fertiges bike, aber auch als Rahmenset






Gibt eine XL Version, Geodaten musst du dich selbst mit befassen, das ist nicht so arg meine Welt...
Aber die Begeisterung für 29+ kann ich verstehen


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2020)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Myth Cycles


Myth Cycles ist doch ein US-Rahmenbauer?! Da wirst du wenig dazu finden, weil die auf Maß gebaut werden. Hast du so ein fettes Budget? Willst du selbst aufbauen oder ein Komplettrad? Brauchst du eine Federgabel?


----------



## elbstone (27. Januar 2020)

Wenn du weißt was du möchtest, könntest du auch bei Waltly Titan fragen was sowas auf Maß kostet. Ich meine @Martina H. hat sich ihre "Minna" auch da brutzeln lassen.


----------



## gruenspecht (27. Januar 2020)

Danke fürs Mitdenken und Eure Ideen. Über das Budget habe ich mir noch gar keine finalen Gedanken gemacht, darüber entscheidet doch letztendlich der Haben-will-Reflex. Bisher sind alle meine Ideen und Projekte deutlich teurer geworden als geplant  Ja, eine Federgabel soll verbaut werden. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass es ein Komplettbike gibt, an dem ich nichts verändern würde. Daher suche ich eher nach einem passenden Rahmen.


----------



## Sid211985 (27. Januar 2020)

Lass doch einen von Marino bauen. Da geht alles für relativ schmales Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (27. Januar 2020)

Danke. Da hab ich wohl heute einiges zu googeln.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2020)

Jep, Waltly (wie auch @Rubberduckxi , @Speedskater  und noch andere) - allerdings als 27.5 Plus. Bilder von der Minna sind im Album und wenn Du Fragen hast - gerne


----------



## Speedskater (27. Januar 2020)

Aus so einem Titangeröhr kann man sooo schöne Bikes bauen




Na schon angefixt?


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2020)




----------



## Speedskater (27. Januar 2020)

Isch hab abba diggere Reifen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2020)

Immer wieder schön anzuschauen 

G.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Isch hab abba diggere Reifen.



stimmt


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Januar 2020)

... Und ich dafür grössere


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2020)

...stimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Januar 2020)

Wer hat den größten.....


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2020)

Ein Maßrahmen aus China oder Peru macht nur Sinn, wenn man genau weiß, welche Geometrie man will. Ansonsten bitte an einen Profi vor Ort wenden


----------



## Speedskater (27. Januar 2020)

... und der Profi vor Ort bestellt dann in China oder Peru.

Es ist  nicht nur die Geometrie, sondern man kann auch aus einem Baukasten mit Rohren, Steuerrohr, Tretlagergehäuse und Ausfallenden usw. auswählen. Ich bin da gerne behilflich.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ein Maßrahmen aus China oder Peru macht nur Sinn, wenn man genau weiß, welche Geometrie man will. Ansonsten bitte an einen Profi vor Ort wenden



Das stimmt natürlich. Das ist so zu sagen Schritt eins bzw erste Voraussetzung für so ein Vorhaben.
Aber es macht unheimlich viel Spass


----------



## gruenspecht (27. Januar 2020)

Die Geometrie meines Karate Monkeys taugt mir. Den Sitzwinkel hätte ich gern etwas steiler, etwas mehr Stack und die entsprechende Reifenfreiheit. Dann hören meine Geometriekenntnisse leider schon auf. 

Tolle Räder habt Ihr da.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. Januar 2020)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Dann hören meine Geometriekenntnisse leider schon auf


das reicht doch schon! Wenn Du einen Ausgangspunkt hast der Dir 'eigentlich' taugt, dann hier ein bisschen, da ein bisschen was anders in die Richtung die man mag, schwupp ist der Customauftrag fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Januar 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> das reicht doch schon! Wenn Du einen Ausgangspunkt hast der Dir 'eigentlich' taugt, dann hier ein bisschen, da ein bisschen was anders in die Richtung die man mag, schwupp ist der Customauftrag fertig



So sieht‘s aus.


----------



## gruenspecht (1. Februar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Von Bombtrack gibt´s das Beyond+ADV als fertiges bike, aber auch als Rahmenset
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Radel ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigerutscht. Gefällt mir gut. Spricht hier etwas gegen die Verwendung einer 120mm-Federgabel?


----------



## gruenspecht (1. Februar 2020)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass das Beyond auch für eine 130mm-Federgabel ausgelegt ist. Die Frage hat sich also erledigt


----------



## Rubberduckxi (1. Februar 2020)

Vermutlich machst du mit dem Ding nix falsch. Wenn es dir gefällt! Ich freu mich auf den Aufbaufred


----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2020)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Spricht hier etwas gegen die Verwendung einer 120mm-Federgabel?


In erster Linie die schöne Starrgabel


----------



## bikebecker (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo 
Bei mir gibt es was neues. 


Okay, falsche Farbe. 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## gruenspecht (2. Februar 2020)

Das ist doch ein XL-Rahmen? Kann das sein, dass Du ziemlich groß bist?


----------



## bikebecker (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo 
Ja, ist ein XL,  ich bin 192 mit 91cm Schrittlänge,  deswegen jetzt auch 29+.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## LeDidi (2. Februar 2020)

Wer kann mich darüber aufklären? Conti MK in 2,8 Zoll! Habe ich irgendwelche Produktinfos verpasst, ist das OEM, ... ? Irgendwie ist das an mir vorübergegangen.

Bei Conti steht nichts auf der Seite. Klingt aber sehr interessant 






						Continental Mountain King ProTection MTB-Faltreifen - 27.5x2.8 Zoll - schwarz
					

Continental ▶ Griffiger All-Mountain-Reifen mit ausgezeichnetem Handling und Black Chili Compound. 650b. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				











						Continental Mountain King ProTection 27,5+ Faltreifen
					

Held am Berg: der Mountain King Faltreifen von Continental Mit diesem Reifen bist Du sicher im bergigen Gelände unterwegs und ebenso optimal auf dem Touren-Mountainbike. Durch seine bissigen Mittel- und griffigen Außenstollen bietet Dir der Reifen vi




					www.bike-components.de
				




Edit: Ah ja, aber im Katalog hab ich was für gefunden:


			https://blobs.continental-tires.com/www8/servlet/blob/1122440/cc4ca8469c44fb9c68c556ee61712257/catalogue-bicycle-tyre-range-2019-de-download-01-data.pdf
		

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen? MK, CK, TK?


----------



## hw_doc (2. Februar 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ja, ist ein XL,  ich bin 192 mit 91cm Schrittlänge,  deswegen jetzt auch 29+.
> Gruß bikebecker



[x] Da muss ein Sunrise Bar dran!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo 
Der würde mir gefallen, wenn er nicht so Bleischwer wäre, so was in Alu .
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2020)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Klingt aber sehr interessant


finde ich nicht
weil a. Conti und B. MK
der MK II war bei mir der Reifen mit der kürzesten Lebensdauer. 2 Touren gehalten und dann bei nem lächerlichen Hüpfer komplett die Karkasse verzogen


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Februar 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> finde ich nicht
> weil a. Conti und B. MK
> der MK II war bei mir der Reifen mit der kürzesten Lebensdauer. 2 Touren gehalten und dann bei nem lächerlichen Hüpfer komplett die Karkasse verzogen



Die Kaiser Projekt und Baron bin ich sehr gerne gefahren und hatte nie Probleme damit


----------



## hw_doc (3. Februar 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der würde mir gefallen, wenn er nicht so Bleischwer wäre, so was in Alu .
> Gruß bikebecker



Passt aber auch so bestens zum Rahmen!  B)

Klar, man kann auch den 70er Riser von Ergotec dranbauen - aber...   ?


----------



## Starter77 (3. Februar 2020)

only steel is real


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. Februar 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Der würde mir gefallen, wenn er nicht so Bleischwer wäre, so was in Alu



Sowas gips doch auch in Titan http://odditycycles.blogspot.com/p/oddmone.html


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Februar 2020)

?


----------



## versteher (3. Februar 2020)

Ein Geiler Bock


----------



## gruenspecht (3. Februar 2020)

Der Sunrisebar passt gut zum Monkeys. Ich will ihn nicht mehr missen. Bin mit 193cm ähnlich groß wie Du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo 
Andere Reifen in 29X3.0 sind gesucht. Fahren jetzt Maxxis Minion, für das Grobe ganz okay, aber für längere Touren, naja. Die neuen dürfen etwas leichter rollen. Grip wie ein DH Reifen, rollen wie ein Slick, Gewicht wie vom RR Reifen, also die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Ich habe mal an den WTB Ranger gedacht, taugen die was?
Danke schon mal für eure Tipps.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Februar 2020)

Wenn's leicht rollen und dazu auch noch leichter als die Minions sein soll, dann hätte ich als Tipp noch den fatBnimble in 29x3.0. Sind von der Breite aber recht schlank im Vergleich zum Minion.
Aber ein schöner Reifen für fast alle Gegebenheiten.


----------



## Familybikers (22. Februar 2020)

Schöne Trailrunde am Hausberg


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Februar 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Ich habe mal an den WTB Ranger gedacht, taugen die was?



Ja.
Rollt sehr gut.
Grip ist dafür sehr okay.
Fand ich als Hinterreifen mit einem Minion DHF vorne dazu perfekt.
Vorne musst du dann halt schon mit entsprechend deutlich weniger Grip rechnen, wenn du grade Minions fährst - sollte klar sein.


----------



## ONE78 (22. Februar 2020)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Wenn's leicht rollen und dazu auch noch leichter als die Minions sein soll, dann hätte ich als Tipp noch den fatBnimble in 29x3.0. Sind von der Breite aber recht schlank im Vergleich zum Minion.
> Aber ein schöner Reifen für fast alle Gegebenheiten.
> Anhang anzeigen 984554


Kannst du mal bitte ein Detailbild deiner triggermontage am Lenker zeigen. Am Fargo mit langem Vorbau passt das bei mir gut aber am laufsi mit 30mm Vorbau war da nix zu machen???


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Februar 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte ein Detailbild deiner triggermontage am Lenker zeigen. Am Fargo mit langem Vorbau passt das bei mir gut aber am laufsi mit 30mm Vorbau war da nix zu machen???



Diese beiden Bilder könnte ich noch liefern ......









.... mit neueren Fotos wird's schwer, da ich zur Zeit wieder ohne Schaltung unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo 
@cherokee190 Danke, an den habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich bin den baugleichen "Dicken Chinesen" auf dem Fatbike gefahren, auch da war er mit 4.9 eher schmal. 

@_stalker_  für das HR ist er okay, an das VR dann etwas anderes als der Minion, z.b. den Bontrager XR4 Team Issue TLR-Reifen
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Februar 2020)

@bikebecker 

Ja, das wäre eine gut rollende Kombination mit gutem Grip an der Front.

Falls Du einen neuwertigen Bontrager XR 4 Team Issue preiswert haben magst schick mir ne PN.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Februar 2020)

Soooo gut! 



Vigilante in 29*2.8 und Light/High Grip mit Ranger 29*3.0 Light/Fast Rolling hinten. 
Heute war's ziemlich matschig und das Bike fährt trotzdem einfach in die Richtung, in die man den Lenker dreht.   Die Kombi macht einfach nur Spaß!
Von der Breite nehmen sich die beiden Reifen nicht viel, der Vigilante ist 3 mm schmaler, das merkt man kaum. Und er ist seit dem Aufziehen ordentlich gewachsen, auch vom Volumen her gibt's keinen gravierenden Unterschied.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (25. Februar 2020)

Ich fahr an meinem Stache den Bontrager XR4 TI vorne und den Bontrager XR2 TI hinten in 29x3.0. Der XR4 wiegt knapp unter 1100g, der XR2 bisschen unter 860g.


----------



## gruenspecht (26. Februar 2020)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich hab meine von Staub und Teer in Köln


 
Könntest Du bitte mal ein kurzes Fazit zu den Reifen geben (ich hoffe, dass ich das nicht irgendwo überlesen habe)? Der Hersteller beschreibt die Reifen ja als Sandreifen. Das lässt mich ein wenig zurückschrecken.


----------



## oli_muenchen (26. Februar 2020)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte mal ein kurzes Fazit zu den Reifen geben (ich hoffe, dass ich das nicht irgendwo überlesen habe)? Der Hersteller beschreibt die Reifen ja als Sandreifen. Das lässt mich ein wenig zurückschrecken.



Ja,wenn es feucht wird verliert er relativ schnell den Grip. Dafür rollt und dämpft er gut. Für meine Hometrails reicht es.


----------



## gruenspecht (26. Februar 2020)

Das ging aber schnell. Danke Dir.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. März 2020)

Edit: Thema LRS hat sich schon erledigt. Gebraucht wird noch ein guter Reifen in 27.5x2.8" - eher ein leichter Allrounder als was grobes.


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2020)

heute erste probefahrt nach umbau von fett auf 29+ halbfett. rollt auf asphalt wie ein t34 panzer. im wald dank der maxxis aber brutale haftung. so weit so schön.


----------



## drahdiwaberl (27. März 2020)

Morgens kurz vor halb sieben auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. März 2020)

Ernte Helfer


----------



## Rommos (31. März 2020)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. März 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1006143Anhang anzeigen 1006144Anhang anzeigen 1006145



Das hab ich auch gesehen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist das nicht ein ovales Kettenblatt  und dann SS!? Aber das täuscht whol...


----------



## BigJohn (31. März 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist das nicht ein ovales Kettenblatt  und dann SS!?


Das funktioniert. Man muss die Kette auf den großen Radius spannen.


----------



## Fabeymer (31. März 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gesehen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist das nicht ein ovales Kettenblatt  und dann SS!? Aber das täuscht whol...



Funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. März 2020)

die Carbon Gabel in dem filigranen Stahlrahmen sieht IMHO fehl am Platz aus


----------



## _stalker_ (31. März 2020)

Mich stört der Flaschenhalter mehr als die Gabel 

Die Gabel ist funktions- und gewichtstechnisch dem Fahrvergnügen bestimmt dienlich und ich mag es ja wenn Räder nach Spass beim Fahren aussehen.

Optisch ist übrigens auch der Rahmen in Details (Bogen Oberrohr-Kettenstreben) nicht so meins, aber es sieht schon nach Spass aus 

Und ovales Kettenblatt funktioniert nicht nur glücklicherweise am Singlespeeder, sondern sorgt grade da meiner Erfahrung nach für Aha-Effekte an selektiven Kletterstellen im Vergleich zu nem runden KB.


----------



## Fabeymer (31. März 2020)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Mich stört der Flaschenhalter mehr als die Gabel



Geht mir auch so.
Da muss ein King Cage ran, sonst nix.
Das nächste Teil, das mir negativ ins Auge sticht, ist der Vorbau. Der passt irgendwie so gar nicht ans Bike.

Ansonsten fein.
Habe mich im Oktober in Slowenien mal etwas länger mit Curtis unterhalten, weil ich ein paar Dinge zum doppelten Oberrohr wissen wollte. In seinen Rahmen steckt schon echt viel Hirnschmalz, aber auch viel Ausprobieren auf dem Weg zu diesem Design.


----------



## Fatster (1. April 2020)

Bisserl das schöne Wetter genutzt und mit 27.5+++ unterwegs gewesen 

Ich hasse es, ent oder weder Entscheidungen treffen zu müssen 




Lieber mag ich, wenn der Weg das Ziel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. April 2020)

Für einmal Fotoapparat mitgeschleppt   Schon besser als mit dem Handy... Finde ich zumindest


----------



## Fabeymer (2. April 2020)

Sind die Crux Tubeless montiert?


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Sind die Crux Tubeless montiert?


Ist ein Schlauch drauf auf dem Bild oder nicht ❓ 

?


----------



## Fabeymer (2. April 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ist ein Schlauch drauf auf dem Bild oder nicht ❓
> 
> ?



Kannst du das erkennen?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (2. April 2020)

Nein, sind mit Schlauch.

Die Crux sind glaube ich eh nicht TL fähig.


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> (...) Die Crux sind glaube ich eh nicht TL fähig.


Schwalbe Marathon sind auch nicht TL faehig. _Also auf dem Papier_ ?








						20200104 Vagabond-Tubeless 02
					

Immer noch nichts?




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Die Schlaeuche hat jetzt @mubi
@Fabeymer Nein ich kann das natuerlich nicht erkennen. _War n Witz_ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (2. April 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Die Crux sind glaube ich eh nicht TL fähig.



Deswegen hat's mich interessiert, bei mir hat's damals auch nicht geklappt. 



nightwolf schrieb:


> @Fabeymer Nein ich kann das natuerlich nicht erkennen. _War n Witz_ ?



Manchmal sieht man es ganz gut am Ventil. Hätte in dem Fall ja auch sein können, dass du da mehr gesehen hast als ich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. April 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Die Crux sind glaube ich eh nicht TL fähig.


Pssst, nicht so laut, meine wissen das nicht.


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> (...) Hätte in dem Fall ja auch sein können, dass du da mehr gesehen hast als ich.


Ach was ? _Gar nix hab ich da gesehen_ ?    Aber halt auch keinen Schlauch


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Pssst, nicht so laut, meine wissen das nicht.


Dann befinden sie sich ja auf dem selben Wissensstand wie die Ordinaer-Marathons an meinem Genesis Vagabond ?


----------



## Speedskater (19. Mai 2020)

Leider gibt es keinen 3.0er Race King, daher denke ich darüber nach den G-One 70x584 (27,5x2,8) mit Conti Latexpampe auf mein B+ Bike zu ziehen. Das Radel wir hauptsächlich auf Radwegen und Schotter bewegt und bekommt auch mal einen S0 Trail zu sehen. Belastet wird das Radel mit einem Fahrer der mit Rucksack max. 85 kg auf die Waage bringt.

Ich habe da 2 Ausführungen gefunde:
1. G-One Allround Evo Liteskin 27,5x2,80 655g
2. G-One Allround Performance, 27,5x2,80 790g

Ich fahre im Moment den Fat B Nimble 27,5 x 3,5 mit 730g, bisher eine Panne.
Meine Priorität liegt auf leicht und rollt gut, ohne die Pannenstatistik zu versauen.
Ist der Evo Liteskin dafür brauchbar, oder geht dann meine Pannenstatistik in Popo.
Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## annos (19. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn nicht gefragt: Probier doch mal den WTB Ranger. Den gibt es als 27,5 x3.
Am 29+ fahre ich den sehr zufrieden und pannenfrei.
Wobei der Schwalbe sicher besser rollen wird


----------



## Mr_Slow (19. Mai 2020)

Also ich fahre seid ca. 800 Km den "G-One Speed TLE in 60x622" ohne Probleme und Panne bei deinen Wunschbedingungen mit Ü100 + Rucksack





















welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad bei meinem gefahrenen Trail vorliegt ??


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2020)

Vom Ranger gibts verschieden Gummimischungen. Auf jedenfall gibts eine die super rollert, ich hab den 3.0er am Woend am 26er gefahren und ein Freund am 27,5er.

G.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Mai 2020)

Ich habe den jetzt einfach mal bestellt:
G-ONE Allround 27,5 | 650B x 2,80 OneStar EVO LiteSkin

Bericht folgt.


----------



## Holland (20. Mai 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe den jetzt einfach mal bestellt:
> G-ONE Allround 27,5 | 650B x 2,80 OneStar EVO LiteSkin
> 
> Bericht folgt.



Habe ich seit ein paar Wochen auf dem Monsterfraveldings drauf. Tubeless. Montage stressfrei.
Rollen sehr sehr sehr gut. Toller Komfort (0,9bar), egal was da unter dem Rad ist. Coole Optik.
Lenkverhalten leidet etwas unter den weichen Noppen an der Seite. Führt nicht so präzise, eher das Gefühl, als schiebt der leicht über die Kante nach aussen. Wegen der Breite spürbares Selfsteering.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## elbstone (20. Mai 2020)

Hi, kann mir wer einen leicht rollenden Schlappen in 27,5 x 2,8" oder besser noch 3" für ne Felge mit 40 er MW empfehlen?
Untergründe meist loser Waldboden eher trocken teilweise durchsandet, sowie grober Schotter und geringer Asphalt / Waldautobahn Anteil. 
Halt der typische Ruhrpott Mono-Kulturwald mit den wunderbaren Abraumhalden als einzige HM-Alternative.
Ich hatte an einen WTB Trail Boss und / oder Ranger gedacht, aber bei den ganzen Herstellern und Varianten blickt man ja bald gar nicht mehr durch.

( vor10 Jahren war das viel einfacher ....... Fat Albert und fäddich? )
Vielen Dank im voraus

So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi-foto.at (20. Mai 2020)

Maxxis Chronicle rollt echt gut finde ich..und hat auf losen sandigen feinschottrigen Untergrund erstaunlich gut Grip..

lg
Kurt


----------



## fiesermöpp (20. Mai 2020)

Oder Rocket Ron 2,8 oder 3,0, ist leicht und relativ günstig, wiegen nur etwas über 800g in 2,8 z.B


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. Mai 2020)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Oder Rocket Ron 2,8 oder 3,0, ist leicht und relativ günstig, wiegen nur etwas über 800g in 2,8 z.B


meine Frau fährt den seit gut 2,5 Jahren im Alltagsbetrieb (etwas Asphalt, viel grober Schotter und Feldwege) in 3.0 Liteskin. Ich bin sonst nicht so der Schwalbe-Fan aber der Reifen beeindruckt mich. 1 Platten von einem Dorn, rollt schön und hat für den Einsatzzweck ausreichend Grip.


----------



## 007BVK (20. Mai 2020)

Rocket Ron kann ich auch empfehlen, damit kann man viele Kilometer machen. Der 2.8 läuft auf ne 40er Innenweite Top. Außerdem sind die Stollen doppelt so lange wie beim 3.0er.


----------



## elbstone (22. Mai 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort an alle. 
Werde mir mal testweise den RR zulegen. 

Ride on


----------



## 007BVK (22. Mai 2020)

Würde aber eine Snakeskin Karkasse empfehlen wenn man Tubless fahren will. Ich habe noch die alte Pacestar Mischung. Das Vorderrrad hat nach über 5000km mit Relativ viel Asphalt Anteil noch 75% Profil. Das Hinterrad habe ich vor 750km getauscht.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Mai 2020)

Heute wurden die neuen Schuhe von Moppelchen geliefert

G-One 70x584 EVO liteskin








Ich habe sie auch schon mit Conti Latexpampe aufgezogen und morgen auf dem Weg zu Bäcker wird getestet.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Mai 2020)

Heute habe ich die neuen Schuhe von Moppelchen auf einer Feierabendrunde getestet.









Ich bin kein Schwalbe Fan und würde ja lieber einen 3.0er Race King fahren, aber den gibt es leider nicht, also habe ich den 70x584er G-One aufgezogen.  
Ich bin da heute so ein Trail hoch gefahren, der Grip auf festem Untergrund ist top, im Matsch werde ich damit eher nicht spielen gehn. Der Rollwiderstand ist auch top, sogar bei geringem Druck. Auf der 94 km 753 hm Feierabendrunden habe ich meinen Kumpel mit seinem Dackelschneider gut gescheucht.


----------



## monkeyfat (28. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (31. Mai 2020)

Dreistes Crossposting!


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Juni 2020)

den g-one habe ich bei 60 kg fahrergewicht innerhalb weniger ausfahrten kaputt gemacht. viel asphalt bei heißen sommertemperaturen und der hinterreifen hat bei mir blasen und beulen gehabt...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> den g-one habe ich bei 60 kg fahrergewicht innerhalb weniger ausfahrten kaputt gemacht. viel asphalt bei heißen sommertemperaturen und der hinterreifen hat bei mir blasen und beulen gehabt...


darfst halt net ständig Burnouts machen und Donuts ziehen....


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Juni 2020)

schön wärs ... ich glaube, der reifen mochte einfach nur die strassen im trentino nicht...


----------



## Rommos (30. Juli 2020)

Finde die Beschreibung lässig: twowheeler Land Rover Defender ? 




















Quelle


----------



## bikebecker (8. August 2020)

Hallo 
Neuer HR Reifen in 29X3.0 gesucht, im Moment habe ich den Maxxis Minion DHR drauf,  der war auch in Nauders und im Vinschgau auf den Trails gut, aber damit 1000+ hm  bergauf treten ist dann doch mühsam,  hat jemand einen Empfehlung?
Danke für eure Hilfe. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (8. August 2020)

@bikebecker
Ich bin beim WTB Ranger am Heck aus genau dem Grund (DHR rollt zu schlecht) gelandet. Die neuen extraverstärkten Versionen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber tough/light hat mir am Stache zusammen mit DHF an der Front immer gut getaugt. Da kommt das Heck aber halt deutlich früher als mit nem DHR.
Falls das Heck nicht so sehr kommen soll und es trotzdem besser als der DHR rollen soll: Bontrager XR4.

Achja: Ein sehr schönes Rad hast du da!


----------



## Deleted 381521 (9. August 2020)

XR2


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. August 2020)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> DHR rollt zu schlecht


ich frag jetzt mal blöd in die Runde; ist der Unterschied zu anderen wirklich so gross? weil ich denke auch immer wieder über andere Reifen nach (Chronicle oder Ranger) und wenn ich dann fahre denk ich immer 'och der rollt doch eigentlich gut (genug)'


----------



## _stalker_ (9. August 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> XR2


Den habe ich extra nicht genannt - ein sehr guter Reifen, auf Trails aber für meinen Geschmack hinsichtlich Seitenführung und Robustheit hinter der schweren Ausführung vom Ranger. 

@JohnnyRhabarber Ergänzung dazu: Je mehr Gelände, desto kleiner ist der Unterschied, aber auf befestigten Wegen bis Schotter ist der Unterschied bei plusbiketypischen geringen Drücken schon sehr deutlich. Hatte keinen Bock auf großen Touren mit Überlandanteil (Teer, Schotter etc.) den DHR treten zu müssen und mir wars auch meist schon zu viel Grip am Heck - das lasse ich gerne mal wedeln.
Chronicle rollte mir ebenfalls nicht gut genug für die nicht so tolle Seitenführung.
Ich mag einfach mehr, wie der Ranger sich auf den Seitenstollen anfühlt und er rollt gut.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. August 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ich frag jetzt mal blöd in die Runde; ist der Unterschied zu anderen wirklich so gross? weil ich denke auch immer wieder über andere Reifen nach (Chronicle oder Ranger) und wenn ich dann fahre denk ich immer 'och der rollt doch eigentlich gut (genug)'



Ranger hinten und Vigilante 29*2.8 in High Grip vorne...an der SSP-Krampe für mich der ideale Mix aus "rollt gut und fährt exakt dahin, wohin man den Lenker dreht".


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. August 2020)

Danke Euch erstmal, Ranger in 3.0 und Chronicle sind ja Ausläufer, was sagt Euer Spekuliereisen über 29+ für die Zukunft? Nur noch Surly?


----------



## hw_doc (9. August 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> hat jemand einen Empfehlung?





Trav schrieb:


> XR2



Hab noch einen Chupacabra aka. XR2 übrig!  
Dann hat sich's allerdings mit den einheitlich gelben Schriftzügen. Würde in dem Fall wahrscheinlich zum Chronicle tendieren, hab aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen und lebe bei 29+ glücklich mit dem FatBNimble (leicht isser obendrein!) - guter Tourenreifen. Aber solide wird wohl was anderes sein.
Wenn da hier so weiterregnet, werd ich wohl doch schneller rausfinden, wie schlecht sich der bei Matsch macht.


----------



## BigJohn (10. August 2020)

Also ich wurde mit dem Ranger ja gar nicht glücklich. Weiß nicht, was alle immer mit dem haben


----------



## CC. (10. August 2020)

Bin vom Hans Dampf auf den Nobby Nic (beide Apex, Speedgrip) umgestiegen und bin sehr zufrieden. Gehe davon aus, daß der 3.0 genauso ist, wie der benutzte 2.8.


----------



## slowbeat (10. August 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> Bin vom Hans Dampf auf den Nobby Nic (beide Apex, Speedgrip) umgestiegen und bin sehr zufrieden. Gehe davon aus, daß der 3.0 genauso ist, wie der benutzte 2.8.


Gibt's doch aber nur in 27.5, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 381521 (10. August 2020)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Den habe ich extra nicht genannt - ein sehr guter Reifen, auf Trails aber für meinen Geschmack hinsichtlich Seitenführung und Robustheit hinter der schweren Ausführung vom Ranger.
> 
> @JohnnyRhabarber Ergänzung dazu: Je mehr Gelände, desto kleiner ist der Unterschied, aber auf befestigten Wegen bis Schotter ist der Unterschied bei plusbiketypischen geringen Drücken schon sehr deutlich. Hatte keinen Bock auf großen Touren mit Überlandanteil (Teer, Schotter etc.) den DHR treten zu müssen und mir wars auch meist schon zu viel Grip am Heck - das lasse ich gerne mal wedeln.
> Chronicle rollte mir ebenfalls nicht gut genug für die nicht so tolle Seitenführung.
> Ich mag einfach mehr, wie der Ranger sich auf den Seitenstollen anfühlt und er rollt gut.


dann kann man auch zu XR3 greifen statt gleich zu XR4. 
als hinterreife in 3.0 sollte auch der XR2 problemlos auf trails funktionieren. 
geringer seitenhalt scheint mir merkwürdig/hatte ich nie. 
die aussenstollen sind schon ein gutes stück grösser als der rest.


----------



## _stalker_ (10. August 2020)

@Trav Ich habe zwei Fragen:
Bist du den Ranger mal im Vergleich zum XR2 gefahren?
Wo gibt es den XR3 in 29x3.0?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (13. August 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Danke Euch erstmal, Ranger in 3.0 und Chronicle sind ja Ausläufer, was sagt Euer Spekuliereisen über 29+ für die Zukunft? Nur noch Surly?


ich hab vorhin bei Maxxis angerufen; Chronicle in 29" gibs gar keine mehr, kommt auch nix nach. DHF Bestand 0, gibts aber wohl zum Jahreswechsel wieder, ebenso Nachschub für den DHR II, da sind aber noch 20 da


----------



## BigJohn (14. August 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ich hab vorhin bei Maxxis angerufen; Chronicle in 29" gibs gar keine mehr, kommt auch nix nach. DHF Bestand 0, gibts aber wohl zum Jahreswechsel wieder, ebenso Nachschub für den DHR II, da sind aber noch 20 da


Der Chronicle war immer mal wieder RCZ im Newsletter. Das heißt dann schon was


----------



## ONE78 (14. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Chronicle war immer mal wieder RCZ im Newsletter. Das heißt dann schon was


Aber auch da war er nicht wirklich günstig, aber weg is weg


----------



## _stalker_ (15. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Chronicle war immer mal wieder RCZ im Newsletter. Das heißt dann schon was


Bei einem Shop, der in der Regel Restbestände günstig raushaut... (auch wenn er da nicht günstig war...warum aber auch, wenn die weg gehen zu dem aufgerufenen Preis).


----------



## Rubberduckxi (16. August 2020)




----------



## Bullbaer (23. August 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 974179
> 
> ?


Hast du bitte mal eine EK-Quelle für die LR in DE.


----------



## dominik_sp (31. August 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die neuen Schuhe von Moppelchen auf einer Feierabendrunde getestet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich voll bestätigen. Auf trockenem Untergrund ist der Grip Top, Schotter so lala. Wie den auch, bei den kleinen Stollen. Bezüglich Matsch hast du recht, nicht spielen sondern eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen   



mikeonbike schrieb:


> den g-one habe ich bei 60 kg fahrergewicht innerhalb weniger ausfahrten kaputt gemacht. viel asphalt bei heißen sommertemperaturen und der hinterreifen hat bei mir blasen und beulen gehabt...



Eventuell ein Produktionsfehler???
Hatte dieses Jahr mehrere Asphalttouren bei ärgster Hitze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (14. September 2020)

Irgendwie cool....








Quelle


----------



## Rommos (14. September 2020)




----------



## Burba (14. September 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Irgendwie cool....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1116274Anhang anzeigen 1116275Anhang anzeigen 1116277
> Quelle


Gabel + Träger hab ich doch schon mal gesehen... ?


----------



## Rommos (14. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> Gabel + Träger hab ich doch schon mal gesehen... ?


Trek 1120


----------



## dominik_sp (14. September 2020)

Das Erste --- najaaaa
Das Zweite --- bäääääm


----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Irgendwie cool....


Auch wenn der Spacerturm nicht geschickt mit Taschen kaschiert wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (15. September 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Spacerturm nicht geschickt mit Taschen kaschiert wird?


Na ja, ist halt das "Problem" wenn man lieber kleinere Rahmen fährt (steht ja auch im Bericht dazu, Sattelstütze ist ja auch gut lang)...kenn ich auch . Hat er also gut kaschiert, oder?


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. September 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1116280Anhang anzeigen 1116281Anhang anzeigen 1116282


was für ein geiler gepäckträger hinten


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2020)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> was für ein geiler gepäckträger hinten


Und ich war 2018 in Flagstaff und nicht dort bei Moustachecycles


----------



## Rubberduckxi (16. September 2020)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> was für ein geiler gepäckträger hinten


Mit einer grossen Kiste Bier dürfte der recht flexen. Nicht so lustig beim Öffnen der Bierflaschen  sofern die nicht schon vorher rausfallen 
Aber schön ist der definitiv!


----------



## Rommos (3. November 2020)




----------



## nightwolf (3. November 2020)

So sollte ein Damenrad aussehen 🤣


----------



## blubboo (3. November 2020)

Ich bin männlich genug für so eine Farbe, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2020)

Richtig gut, das Rad. Würde ich so fahren, passen würde es auch.


----------



## nightwolf (3. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich genug für so eine Farbe, gefällt mir gut.


Hab selber ein Fahrrad in Maedchenfarbe 😄


----------



## CC. (3. November 2020)

Servus,
Ich suche einen Tip für eine verläßliche *Handpumpe *für *2,8er* Reifen mit *Schlauch *und *brauchbares* *Manometer *und das Ganze in der *robust*en Ausführung. Bevorzugt für Rahmenmontage. Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (4. November 2020)

Micro Floor Drive HV Minipumpe
					

CNC bearbeitete Aluminiumkonstruktion     Ergonomischer, CNC gedrehter Aluminiumgriff     Wendbarer ABS Ventilaufsatz für Presta- und Schraderventile     Überdimensionierter Kolben...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




bin mit der hier sehr zufrieden, ist auch was zur Befestigung am Rad dabei, hab ich aber noch nie gemacht.

Vom Volumen her hat diese immer bei 2.8 gelangt. gibt aber auch noch eine dickere Version davon:








						Micro Floor Drive XL Minipumpe
					

Features       Tragbare Handpumpe mit Standpumpenfunktion    Entwickelt, um breite Reifen effizient aufzupumpen    Extra großer, hochvolumiger Zylinder produziert bis zu 2,4 bar    Ein langer Schlauch und ein...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Mr_Slow (4. November 2020)

Die Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HV nutze ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden, Befestigung ist auch brauchbar, Manometer ist nicht vorhanden. 
Das soll die Lezyne Pumpe Micro Floor Drive HVG haben, ob brauchbar kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## boblike (4. November 2020)

Mr_Slow schrieb:


> Die Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HV nutze ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden, Befestigung ist auch brauchbar, Manometer ist nicht vorhanden.
> Das soll die Lezyne Pumpe Micro Floor Drive HVG haben, ob brauchbar kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.


In diversen Test wurde das Manometer als fast unbrauchbar bewertet.
Aber für eine grobe Orientierung sollte es reichen, wenn man den unterschied zwischen 1 bar oder 2 bar nicht mim Finger spührt.


----------



## CC. (4. November 2020)

Danke für die Tips. Das sind auch die mir bekannten Verdächtigen. 
Da ich Drücke von 0,5-0,9bar gerne genau gemessen hätte, sind leider alle gezeigten  Manometer unbrauchbar 
Wahrscheinlich muß ich doch mal an ein Gebastel von zusätzlichem Schlauch und externen Manometer machen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so etwas, auch in Bezug auf Dichtmilch?


----------



## Holland (4. November 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips. Das sind auch die mir bekannten Verdächtigen.
> Da ich Drücke von 0,5-0,9bar gerne genau gemessen hätte, sind leider alle gezeigten  Manometer unbrauchbar
> Wahrscheinlich muß ich doch mal an ein Gebastel von zusätzlichem Schlauch und externen Manometer machen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so etwas, auch in Bezug auf Dichtmilch?



Kompakte Pumpe mit präzisem Manometer bei geringem Druck dürfte kaum kaufbar sein. Denn, was interessiert das unterwegs? Du willst bei einem Plattfuss doch einfach nur wieder nach Hause kommen. Zuviel oder zu wenig Luftdruck scheint mir da sekundär. Nachjustieren kann man ja ggf immer noch.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. November 2020)

Pumpe mit Manometer schlepp ich keine mit, auch den digitalen Druckprüfer habe ich wieder in der Schublade verschwinden lassen
Daheim mit einer gescheiten Pumpe, und damit das zum Einsatz kommende Manometer immer gleich (falsch) bleibt, aufgepumpt und falls nötig wird unterwegs per Fingergefühl nachgemessen und entsprechend nachgepumpt oder abgelassen.
Die ganzen kleinen Manometer sind eh meist grottig und der Transport im Rucksack oder gar am Rahmen macht sie nicht besser.


----------



## CC. (4. November 2020)

Die Digitalprüfer hab ich alle wieder zurückgegeben. Bei 5 Messungen haben sie 6 verschiedene Ergebnisse angezeigt. Hab in der Zeit viele Snakebites (mit Latexschlauch) gehabt. Dann nicht mehr.



Holland schrieb:


> Denn, was interessiert das unterwegs?


Standardfall jetzt auf tubeless:
Anfahrt 14km auf Asphalt = 2,x bar
dann steile Forststraße / Karrenwege = 1,2 bar
dann Stolperbiken auf dem Trail = 0,5-0,6 bar.
dann wieder Forstraße = 1,2 bar
....

Ich stelle den Luftdruck unterwegs mit der Daumendruckmethode ein. Das unterliegt schon mal tagesform-abhängigen groben Schwankungen. Der Unterschied 0,5 bar (gerade einsetzendes self steering) und 0,8 bar (zu hart) entscheidet manchmal über "fahr ich die Stelle oder eher nicht". Zudem hab ich am HR meistens zu wenig Luft und dann gehen die Schläge voll auf die Felge. Das Spiel mach ich jetzt drei Jahre, hab dabei schon ein HR eingebüßt und hätte gerne einen reproduzierbaren und passenden Druck in meinen Laufrädern.
Daher meine Frage nach einer brauchbaren Pumpe.


----------



## NomadTom (4. November 2020)

Holland schrieb:


> Kompakte Pumpe mit präzisem Manometer bei geringem Druck dürfte kaum kaufbar sein.











						LEZYNE Luftpumpe Digital Pressure Drive, 65,00 €
					

LEZYNE Luftpumpe Digital Pressure Drive  Integriert in ein kompaktes Gesamtdesign sind alle Aluminiumteile bei diesem Schmuckstück CNC gefertigt Der abnehmb




					r2-bike.com
				




die vielleicht ?


----------



## annos (5. November 2020)

@CC. : schau mal nach Flaig Luftdruckprüfern. Die funktionieren komplett mechanisch, und gibt es auch im Messbereich 0-2 Bar.
Frag dort direkt an, die bauen den Prüfer genau nach deinen Wünschen.
Das mit einer guten Pumpe kombiniert, dann läuft die Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (7. November 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1143771Anhang anzeigen 1143772Anhang anzeigen 1143773Anhang anzeigen 1143774Anhang anzeigen 1143775


..Farbe und Gabelwinkel is gewöhnungsbedürftig, 
aber ich denke "live" ist es ein echt schmuckes Teil,
einzig was mich wirklich nervt, ist nur die Wandfarbe im Hintergrund,
aber ich bin mir sicher du machst irgendwann noch richtig tolle Bilder vom interessanten steel 29+


----------



## Rommos (7. November 2020)

svennox schrieb:


> ..Farbe und Gabelwinkel is gewöhnungsbedürftig,
> aber ich denke "live" ist es ein echt schmuckes Teil,
> einzig was mich wirklich nervt, ist nur die Wandfarbe im Hintergrund,
> aber ich bin mir sicher du machst irgendwann noch richtig tolle Bilder vom interessanten steel 29+


Ist nicht meines, ist ja schon am Gabelwinkel erkennbar 🤣


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2020)

29 oder 27.5+?

Egal, macht auch in dem Aufbau einen Heidenspass -


----------



## Rommos (17. November 2020)




----------



## Allgaeufex (17. November 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1152100Anhang anzeigen 1152101Anhang anzeigen 1152102Anhang anzeigen 1152103Anhang anzeigen 1152104


Interessante Federgabel 
Ob das wohl lange hält


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. November 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Interessante Federgabel
> Ob das wohl lange hält


wenn das richtig gemacht ist, überlebt uns das 
ist aber halt nur eine Feder ohne jegliche Dämpfung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 381521 (17. November 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wenn das richtig gemacht ist, überlebt uns das
> ist aber halt nur eine Feder ohne jegliche Dämpfung


das soll auch nicht federn sondern "flexen" 
ich finde die idee dahinter super. 
nimmt den untergrund den biss und ist zudem wartungsfrei.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. November 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> das soll auch nicht federn sondern "flexen"
> ich finde die idee dahinter super.
> nimmt den untergrund den biss und ist zudem wartungsfrei.


_Klugscheißmodus_on_ das sind Blattfedern und keine Blattflexen _Klugscheißmodus_off_



dürfte so ziemlich die älteste Art einer Federung an einem Fahrrad sein
"modernste" Auslegung davon ist die Lauf Gabel mit Carbon Blattfedern.
Egal wie, die Optik muss man mögen.....


----------



## Burba (18. November 2020)

der Lenker ist aber auch nicht ohne...


----------



## Deleted 381521 (18. November 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> _Klugscheißmodus_on_ das sind Blattfedern und keine Blattflexen _Klugscheißmodus_off_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo jo. mir schon klar.
aber da schwingt eine art negativität mit wenn man es ungedämpft nennt.
"flex" wie bei guten stahl rahmen klingt positiver.

ich bin mit meiner ungedämpften 3" federung z.B. sehr zufrieden und sehe da so gut wie nichts negatives.
auch die Lauf macht für manche anwendungen sinn. genau wie diese gabel.
ich denke für meine hauptsächliche fahrweise/fahrstrecken passt das besser als eine gedämpfte federung.


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2020)

Blattfedern haben wie Reifen auch eine gewisse Eigendämpfung (auch wenn es hier keine Federpakete sind). In dem Zusammenhang immer von (annähernd) ungedämpft zu sprechen, ist schlicht falsch. Flexen beschreibt das Verhalten schon recht treffend


----------



## CC. (18. November 2020)

Der Sinn von 3" Reifen mit hoher Dämpfung zusammen mit der unlackierten "flext-in-alle-Richtungen-Radhalterung" erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Sieht nach "Hauptsache anders" aus.
Wo Rommos immer diese Teile ausgräbt....?


----------



## Rommos (18. November 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> Der Sinn von 3" Reifen mit hoher Dämpfung zusammen mit der unlackierten "flext-in-alle-Richtungen-Radhalterung" erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Sieht nach "Hauptsache anders" aus.
> Wo Rommos immer diese Teile ausgräbt....?


Das war auf Instagram, aber gibt auch eine Website mit interessanten Sachen   von Black Sheep Bikes


----------



## Rommos (4. Dezember 2020)

Bügeleisen von @gpzmandel  (Aufbau)


----------



## dominik_sp (21. Dezember 2020)

Hach, ich brauch auch solche Skinwallreifen  ☺️


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Dezember 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bügeleisen von @gpzmandel  (Aufbau)
> Anhang anzeigen 1162707



Magst du was zu dem Reifen erzählen? Wie fahren sie sich? Vieleicht im Vergleich zum Nobby Nic, Rocket Ron, WTB Ranger. Habe die jetzt ne Weile im Auge aber bis jetzt wenig drüber gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Dezember 2020)

Für das Vantage lag auch was tolles unterm Baum. Der fehlende Schaltzug irritiert im ersten Moment. Die erste Fahrt mit der Schaltung war eine kleine Offenbarung, noch nie hab ich so eine absolut sauber laufende Schaltung gehabt.

Problem jetzt, ich will sie an jedem Rad 🙈


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (25. Dezember 2020)

Der bereich ist einfach sexy


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. Dezember 2020)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> Der bereich ist einfach sexy


Ja, find ich auch. Erinnert mich trotz dem immer an der Glöckner von Notre Dame...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (25. Dezember 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ja, find ich auch. Erinnert mich trotz dem immer an der Glöckner von Notre Dame...


Wenn Du erstmal siehst welcher Bucklige da drauf sitzt


----------



## gpzmandel (26. Dezember 2020)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Magst du was zu dem Reifen erzählen? Wie fahren sie sich? Vieleicht im Vergleich zum Nobby Nic, Rocket Ron, WTB Ranger. Habe die jetzt ne Weile im Auge aber bis jetzt wenig drüber gelesen.


Wenn du mich meinst solltest du das mal erwähnen. Also bis jetzt 4 Ausfahrt bei viel Nässe und Matsche. Der Coronado macht seinen Job besser als erwartet, weil er ja für Sand und trocken beschrieben wird. Er ist jetzt kein Alleskönner und man weiß sehr schnell den Grenzbereich einzuschätzen. Kann auch gut sagen das die Dämpfung hervorragend ist. Auf einer 35 Felgen baut er genau seine 78mm aus. Im neuen Jahr kann ich mehr sagen, dann geht es zu einen aus dem Forum ins Bergische. 
Gruß Maik


----------



## hw_doc (28. Dezember 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Das Sonder hatte ich mir auch schon oft angeschaut.
> Passen da 3 Zoll rein? Und wieviel Platz ist dann noch?





hw_doc schrieb:


> Capt'n Sharky. Leider bei den Temperaturen stocksteif gefroren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier noch mal ein paar detailliertere Fotos:

















Beim Platz im Hinterbau musst Du mir aber vertrauen...  B)

Edit: Bei Zeiten kommt noch eine Variostütze, der Zug liegt ja (offensichtlich...) schon. Und ich warte noch auf nen schickeren FlaHa.


----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2020)

Sehr gut 
Der 3 Zoll Ranger hat im BigDog *Bootzipper* leider nicht mehr viel Platz, viel Schnee darf dort nicht sein.
Aber Stahl wäre schon wieder schick. 

Edit: Fehlerteufel... zu viel Räder...


----------



## hw_doc (28. Dezember 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> Der *3 Zoll Ranger* hat im BigDog leider nicht mehr viel Platz, viel Schnee darf dort nicht sein.
> Aber Stahl wäre schon wieder schick.



Als 650b+?


----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Als 650b+?


Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (28. Dezember 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Genau



Hmm... Also selbst der/die/das Bootzipper verdaut bei 29" real 2,8er. Bei 650b würde ich da bei 3" keine Bedenken haben, aber probiert hab ich es nicht. Nur ein Scandal v3 mit 3" Gound Control - auch kein Problem...


----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hmm... Also selbst der/die/das Bootzipper verdaut bei 29" real 2,8er. Bei 650b würde ich da bei 3" keine Bedenken haben, aber probiert hab ich es nicht. Nur ein Scandal v3 mit 3" Gound Control - auch kein Problem...


Ich hab die Kombination aktuell und viel Platz ist da wirklich nicht. 





Vorne ist ein Nobby Nic, Felgen haben 35mm MW.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (28. Dezember 2020)

Habe im bootzipper mal nen 3.0 mit 45mm felgen gehalten. War nen wtb trail boss der sehr breit kommt das passt eben so aber ein specialized reifen 3.0 der nicht so breit baut auf ner 35er felge sollte gut gehen. Und in 29zoll habe ich aktuell 65mm 2.6er smart sam da ist noch ordentlich platz


----------



## slowbeat (28. Dezember 2020)

War Tiktik oder Dave kaufen schon?


----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> War Tiktik oder Dave kaufen schon?


Haste mal auf den Preis geschaut? 
und dann Starr?


----------



## hw_doc (28. Dezember 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kombination aktuell und viel Platz ist da wirklich nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1177274Anhang anzeigen 1177275
> Vorne ist ein Nobby Nic, Felgen haben 35mm MW.



Ich sehe da keine Reifen... Aber falls da irgendwelche drunter sein sollten, würde ich für Matsch(?) (genrell!) schmalere Pellen mit funktionierender Selbstreinigung empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Reifen... Aber falls da irgendwelche drunter sein sollten, würde ich für Matsch(?) (genrell!) schmalere Pellen mit funktionierender Selbstreinigung empfehlen...


Ist natürlich ein extremes Beispiel und meinen Navigationskünsten geschuldet   
Mir geht's eher um Schnee und da würde ich gerne 3 Zoll verbauen. 
Highroller, Minion's oä, irgendwas mit Noppen und Grip.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Dezember 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Mir geht's eher um Schnee



War "Fatbike kaufen" schon?  B)
Versuch nicht die Quadratur des Kreises, nen Plusser auf Schnee ist weder Fisch, noch Fleisch.


----------



## blubboo (28. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> War "Fatbike kaufen" schon?  B)
> Versuch nicht die Quadratur des Kreises, nen Plusser auf Schnee ist weder Fisch, noch Fleisch.


Hab ich tatsächlich schon überlegt, würde aber ca 350 Tage im Jahr herumstehen. 
Hier liegt nicht unheimlich viel Schnee, so dass es sich lohnen würde, aber der Schnee wird schnell nass und pappt dann. 
Eventuell sollte ich in die andere Richtung gehen? Schmale Reifen fürs Gräwlbike?


----------



## Burba (29. Dezember 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kombination aktuell und viel Platz ist da wirklich nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1177274Anhang anzeigen 1177275
> Vorne ist ein Nobby Nic, Felgen haben 35mm MW.


sieht nach bestem Lehm aus, da wird jeder Rahmen zu schmal...


hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Reifen... Aber falls da irgendwelche drunter sein sollten, würde ich für Matsch(?) (genrell!) schmalere Pellen mit funktionierender Selbstreinigung empfehlen...


und da ist auch nix mit selbstreinigen...

gibt so Gegenden;





(Bilder sind aus Zeiten, bevor es + gab)


----------



## hw_doc (29. Dezember 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Hab ich tatsächlich schon überlegt, würde aber ca 350 Tage im Jahr herumstehen.
> Hier liegt nicht unheimlich viel Schnee, so dass es sich lohnen würde, aber der Schnee wird schnell nass und pappt dann.
> Eventuell sollte ich in die andere Richtung gehen? Schmale Reifen fürs Gräwlbike?



Ach, so ein Fatbike macht ganzjährig SDpaß. Muss man nur Lust drauf haben.


----------



## Starter77 (29. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ach, so ein Fatbike macht ganzjährig SDpaß. Muss man nur Lust drauf haben.


+1


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (29. Dezember 2020)

Hatte ja ein felt dd30 das war schon geil aber alu ist dann halt puuh. dann gab es ja Ewigkeiten bei cnc den 16" fatbike rahmen für 59€ wo mir die optik sehr gefallen hat aber vollfat wollte ich nicht mehr und so ist es dann semifat geworden mit federgabel ( auch ein Vorteil die recon 29/27,5+ bekommste was geschenkt die bluto sauteuer)
Fährt halt wie ein fettes riesen bmx😁
Auch wenn vollfat mit 4.8" geil war 3.0 reichen mir vollkommen


----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Muss man nur Lust drauf haben.


Oder zur Not noch einen Plusser-LRS fürs Fatbike parat haben


----------



## slowbeat (29. Dezember 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder zur Not noch einen Plusser-LRS fürs Fatbike parat haben


Naja, das ist ja bei der Nabenbreite schon recht kostspielig.


----------



## hw_doc (29. Dezember 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja bei der Nabenbreite schon recht kostspielig.



Nicht wirklich - zählt IMO nicht als Argument...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (29. Dezember 2020)

Erst dachte ich, gefroren wäre es die ganze Strecke...
Nuja, nope 

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten wie ich den Dreck in den Augen verhindern kann:

1. Taucherbrille
2. Ein fetteres Unterrohr (oder so eine Art Fender...)

Edit: Die 3. wäre schmälere Reifen. Will ich das


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich - zählt IMO nicht als Argument...


also ich finde schon das es als Argument zählt und was die bessere Hälfte dazu sagen würde, ist hier eh nicht wiedergabefähig... 
Ich bräuchte fürs Fatty z.B. einen Satz 150 & 170mm breite Naben.
Da ist aktuell die (verfügbare) Auswahl nicht (mehr) wirklich groß, sprich ich würde mit meinem Qualitätsanspruch aktuell wahrscheinlich wieder Hope Fatsno nehmen. Dazu ein paar haltbare Felgen, Speichen und Nippel die auch nicht gerade derbe auf das Gewichts und das Preiskonto einschlagen.
Mit einspeichen vom LR Bauer meines Vertrauens sind da schnell 500-600€ zusammen, plus Kassette, Bremsscheiben und Reifen. Denn das will ich nicht immer wechseln.
Da bin ich dann schon wieder bei über 700,-€, für einen LRS, der nur an dem einen Bike passt und letztendlich einer der beiden LRS doch nur ungenutzt in der Ecke steht da man dann doch einen Favoriten hat, der mehr gefahren wird.
Ich hab das schon mal beim Schmalspur gemacht.
Das Resultat war, ich habe eigentlich dann doch nie den LRS gewechselt und mir irgendwann um den anderen LRS ein weiteres Bike aufgebaut, welches mit dem LRS mehr Spaß macht.

da meine hintere Felge am Fatty div. Kaltverformungen aufweist, habe ich schon öfter mal drüber nachgedacht das auf 29+ mit 3.0er Reifen aufzubauen..... wenn ich wüsste wie es sich dann fährt.


----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte fürs Fatty z.B. einen Satz 150 & 170mm breite Naben.
> Da ist aktuell die (verfügbare) Auswahl nicht (mehr) wirklich groß, sprich ich würde mit meinem Qualitätsanspruch aktuell wahrscheinlich wieder Hope Fatsno nehmen.



Wird zwar langsam OT hier, aber hier werden Sie ggf. geholfen:





						Hubs - Fat bike
					

Hubs - Fat bike




					www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu
				






Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Das Resultat war, ich habe eigentlich dann doch nie den LRS gewechselt und mir irgendwann um den anderen LRS ein weiteres Bike aufgebaut, welches mit dem LRS mehr Spaß macht.



Ich sag ja: Lieber gleich nen ganzes Rad je Einsatzzweck.   



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da meine hintere Felge am Fatty div. Kaltverformungen aufweist, habe ich schon öfter mal drüber nachgedacht das auf 29+ mit 3.0er Reifen aufzubauen..... wenn ich wüsste wie es sich dann fährt.


Und wieder ein neues Rad!  B)


----------



## BigJohn (30. Dezember 2020)

Ein Fatty mit 29x3.0 fährt gar nicht, weil sich das Hinterrad nicht dreht 😜


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Dezember 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> also ich finde schon das es als Argument zählt und was die bessere Hälfte dazu sagen würde, ist hier eh nicht wiedergabefähig...
> Ich bräuchte fürs Fatty z.B. einen Satz 150 & 170mm breite Naben.
> Da ist aktuell die (verfügbare) Auswahl nicht (mehr) wirklich groß, sprich ich würde mit meinem Qualitätsanspruch aktuell wahrscheinlich wieder Hope Fatsno nehmen. Dazu ein paar haltbare Felgen, Speichen und Nippel die auch nicht gerade derbe auf das Gewichts und das Preiskonto einschlagen.
> Mit einspeichen vom LR Bauer meines Vertrauens sind da schnell 500-600€ zusammen, plus Kassette, Bremsscheiben und Reifen. Denn das will ich nicht immer wechseln.
> ...


Naben hätte ich passende für dich!😍


----------



## Berganbeter (31. Dezember 2020)

Dt Swiss hat auch 170/177 er Naben.


----------



## dertutnix (2. Januar 2021)

weil ich nichts finde meine Frage: gibt es taugliche 29x3.0 mit heller Seitenwand/Skinwall? Ich finde nur 2.6. 
Mein Stooge MK4 soll größere Räder bekommen, farbig möchte ich bei den Skinwall-Reifen bleiben. Wenn es nun nur die 2.6 Reifen gibt, sind Felgen mit 35 oder 40 Breite (innen) besser?

Einmal mehr schon vorab Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Januar 2021)

2.6er sind auf 35mm ideal finde ich.wenn mann mal lust hat kann man auch noch 2.35 usw fahren mit 40mm aufwärts ist man immer an dicke dinger gebunden .auf 35mm fahre ich von 2.35 bis 3.0


----------



## dertutnix (2. Januar 2021)

das wäre mein Kandidat 








						Action Sports
					

Fun Works Trailride 40 die perfekte Plus Size Felge Plus Size MTB Felge für Fahrer die die maximale Traktion von breiten Plus Size Reifen voll auskos…




					www.actionsports.de
				



oder eben








						Action Sports
					

Fun Works Trailride 35 Plus Size bei sehr geringem Gewicht Plus Size MTB Felge mit bestem Verhälniss von Felgenbreite zum Felgengewicht.Mit einer Inn…




					www.actionsports.de
				




die 40er fahre ich aktuell in 27.5 und bin stark begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Januar 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> weil ich nichts finde meine Frage: gibt es taugliche 29x3.0 mit heller Seitenwand/Skinwall? Ich finde nur 2.6.
> Mein Stooge MK4 soll größere Räder bekommen, farbig möchte ich bei den Skinwall-Reifen bleiben. Wenn es nun nur die 2.6 Reifen gibt, sind Felgen mit 35 oder 40 Breite (innen) besser?
> 
> Einmal mehr schon vorab Danke für die Hilfe


Den Teravail Coronado gibts zumindest in 29x2.8, sonst kenne ich leider auch keinen. Du könntest aber mal bei Teravail schauen, ob die ihr 29+ Sortiment inzwischen erweitert haben.


----------



## Speedhub83 (6. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen! Ich werde demnächst bei meinem Stache neue Reifen aufziehen müssen und tendiere dazu, etwas weniger Breite zu montieren. Derzeit sind Bontrager XR2 Tubeless auf der Syntace W40i aufgezogen:








						W40i Alu Rim
					






					www.syntace.com
				




Mein Favorit wäre eigentlich ein Wolfpack Cross in 29 x 2.6:





__





						CROSS TLR / E-Bike 25 ready – Wolfpack-Tires.com
					





					wolfpack-tires.com
				




Ist das denkbar oder ist die Felgeninnnenweite dafür evtl. sogar zu groß?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Januar 2021)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich werde demnächst bei meinem Stache neue Reifen aufziehen müssen und tendiere dazu, etwas weniger Breite zu montieren. Derzeit sind Bontrager XR2 Tubeless auf der Syntace W40i aufgezogen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum willst du denn auf dein 29 Plus Bike so schmale Reifen aufziehen? Was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## Speedhub83 (6. Januar 2021)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn auf dein 29 Plus Bike so schmale Reifen aufziehen? Was versprichst du dir davon?


Also sooo schmal ist 2.6 nun aber auch nicht... 

Hab den Eindruck, dass ich bei meinem Fahrverhalten und der Streckenbeschaffenheit (viel Forstautobahn, wenig Trails, immer mal wieder Asphalt) mit weniger Breite mindestens genauso gut zurecht kommen würde!

Edit: Und ich vermute, dass ein 2.6er auf einer 40er Felge evtl. noch einmal etwas breiter baut.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Januar 2021)

ich habe gerade Speiseeis Butcher 2.6 auf meinen DT Felgen mit 40mm Innenweite.
die sind 5mm schmäler als der 2.8er Hans Dampf bzw. 2.8er MM
funktioniert genauso gut wie die anderen
das sie nicht besser rollen, liegt am Reifen selbst.... hat sich als ziemlich guter Matschreifen herausgestellt und für 33,-€/Stk kann man auch mal zugreifen


----------



## BigJohn (6. Januar 2021)

Je nach Karkasse kann der Reifen halt sehr eckig werden und dadurch an Kurvengrip verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhub83 (6. Januar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich habe gerade Speiseeis Butcher 2.6 auf meinen DT Felgen mit 40mm Innenweite.
> die sind 5mm schmäler als der 2.8er Hans Dampf bzw. 2.8er MM
> funktioniert genauso gut wie die anderen
> das sie nicht besser rollen, liegt am Reifen selbst.... hat sich als ziemlich guter Matschreifen herausgestellt und für 33,-€/Stk kann man auch mal zugreifen


Ok, danke für die Info!


----------



## Speedhub83 (6. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Je nach Karkasse kann der Reifen halt sehr eckig werden und dadurch an Kurvengrip verlieren


Ja, das hab ich beim googlen auch schon ein paar mal gelesen...Syntace selbst gibt für die W40i die Empfehlung 2,4 bis 3,0 Zoll raus (hab ich grad im Handbuch gefunden...).


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (11. Januar 2021)

Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich dieses Rahmen sonst noch beziehen könnte?
-> https://chromagbikes.com/products/frames-arcturian

29+ fand ich schon immer interessant und dazu noch nen Stahlrahmen bei ziemlich heftiger Geo -> WILL ICH!


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2021)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich dieses Rahmen sonst noch beziehen könnte?
> -> https://chromagbikes.com/products/frames-arcturian
> 
> 29+ fand ich schon immer interessant und dazu noch nen Stahlrahmen bei ziemlich heftiger Geo -> WILL ICH!


Die Farbe   
Handmade in Canada und Custom Paintjob klingt jetzt nicht gerade danach, dass ein Fahrradshop in Wanne-Eickel noch drei auf Lager hat. Geht es dir um eine Bezugsquelle in Europa oder ist der Rahmen bei Chromag nicht lieferbar? Geiler Schlitten


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Farbe
> Handmade in Canada und Custom Paintjob klingt jetzt nicht gerade danach, dass ein Fahrradshop in Wanne-Eickel noch drei auf Lager hat. Geht es dir um eine Bezugsquelle in Europa oder ist der Rahmen bei Chromag nicht lieferbar? Geiler Schlitten



Das Rad wird man bestimmt nicht irgendwo im Laden sehen. Wenn doch fahre ich hin 😄

Der Rahmen selbst ist ausverkauft bei Chromag. Da gibt's leider nur in homöopathischen Dosen Nachschub.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2021)

Für den aufgerufenen Preis (inkl. Versand, Zoll und MWST) kannst Du Dir eine Kopie hier in Europa bauen lassen. 

Abgesehen davon, musst Du für eine solche Shred-Geometrie schon in Bikepark-Nähe wohnen oder sehr steiles Gelände in Deiner Umgebung finden (CHROMAG kommt aus Whistler Mountain). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Bike in gemässigtem Gelände und für Otto-Normal-Biker (wie ich einer bin) wirklich Spass macht. Als 5. oder 6. Bike vielleicht lustig, aber sonst? Ich finde das ein Nischenprodukt einer sonst schon sehr kleinen 29+Nische. Aber das ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Für den aufgerufenen Preis (inkl. Versand, Zoll und MWST) kannst Du Dir eine Kopie hier in Europa bauen lassen.


Du schreibst das so, als wäre es ein x-beliebiger Taiwan-Rahmen


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Januar 2021)

Sicherlich ist das nicht die alltäglichste Geo. Aber wo das nun Sinn macht entscheide ich für mich selbst. Ich bin beruflich stark gebunden. Ich würde nicht mal schaffen eines meiner Räder vollumfänglich zu nutzen. Da ändert auch die geilste Strecke / Bikepark nichts. 

Ich hab mal bei Chromag angefragt, mal sehen was raus kommt.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Januar 2021)

Das Arcturian ist geil, beim Ausbaldowern der Geo für meine Shrednoodle hab ich mir u.a. auch diesen Rahmen etwas genauer angeschaut. 😁

Du kannst auch mal Shocker Distribution anschreiben, die machen den Chromag-Vertrieb in D.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. Januar 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis, die sind gar nicht mal weit weg von mir. Anfrage ist direkt raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (16. Januar 2021)

Aloha,

ich schreib jetz einfach mal hier meine chaotischen Denkereien rein, sorry falls es verwirrend wird^^
Bin schon länger am überlegen mir ein Plus Hardtail aufzubauen/kaufen (soll günstig bleiben). Angetan hat es mir das Dartmoor Primal.
Habe da die letzte zeit immer mal wieder n bisschen rumgeschaut und dann diesen alten artikel gefunden: https://worldofmtb.de/material/getestet/bike/hardtail/test-dartmoor-primal-pro-275-mtb-2017/

Bin ich da richtig dass das Primal+ wieder mehr Reifenfreiheit hat als das Primal 29?
Für mehr Reifenfreiheit würde ich also ein Primal29 nehmen (anstatt Primal 27,5) mit 27,5 Laufrädern (das Primal+ gibts ja nicht mehr). Beim Primal29 hab ich vor ein paar seiten gelesen dass 2,8 noch gut ist und 3,0 schon zu eng wird.

Worauf ich raus will: Auf der suche bin ich nach einem Hardtail 27,5+ bis um die 1200€ (somit auch Gebraucht) für die kalte Jahreszeit oder im Sommer mal wenn ich keine Lust auf`s fully hab.
1x11 cool, 1x12 besser.

Hab dann einfach mal google angeschmissen und 27,5+ HT eingegeben und das dritte bike war ein Trek Roscoe 7 (erst ende des Jahres Lieferbar), im Forum wurde jemanden von dem Bike wegen der Geometrie abgeraten, er hat sich dann ein Vitus Sentier geholt (leider 29"). Bin halt kein zahlen mensch, sowas müsste ich mal Proberollen. Das Roscoe ist mit 100mm auch recht zahm im Federweg bisschen mehr dürfte schon sein.

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen/tun/machen...?


Edith: wo finde ich Preise für die Dartmoor Bikes???


----------



## blubboo (17. Januar 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ich schreib jetz einfach mal hier meine chaotischen Denkereien rein, sorry falls es verwirrend wird^^
> Bin schon länger am überlegen mir ein Plus Hardtail aufzubauen/kaufen (soll günstig bleiben). Angetan hat es mir das Dartmoor Primal.
> ...


 für 2,8 Zoll brauchst du kein 29er Primal, das geht auch im 27,5er.
Ich hatte das 2017er Primal+ und mir im letzten Jahr ein 2020er 27,5 aufgebaut. 
Das Primal Plus hatte mehr Reifenfreiheit, das stimmt. 
Das Plus konnte ich mit 3 Zoll fahren und hatte noch gut Platz zu den Kettenstreben, im 27,5 wird das schon etwas eng, versucht habe ich es aber noch nicht. 
Ein paar Fotos gibt's hier.


----------



## Permafrost (17. Januar 2021)

@blubboo danke fur die Antwort schonmal.
Super dann weis ich schonmal dass es kein 29 Rahmen wird, ich denke 2,8 passt für mein Vorhaben. Rein Interesse halber, würden 3,0 im 29 gehen? Und wieviel Platz wär dann noch?

wie siehts beim 27,5 Rahmen und 2,8 aus? Is da noch viel Luft zu den Streben? Wenn n reifen mal breiter baut als der andere.

Schade dass man den primal plus Rahmen in red Devil nicht mehr findet, der wärs echt gewesen.
Wobei der neue 29 Ja auch in rot verfügbar wäre... vielleicht doch nen 29
Hätte dann noch n bisschen mehr Platz


----------



## blubboo (17. Januar 2021)

@Permafrost 
Ich habe mich mit einem Messschieber bewaffnet und bin in den Keller gegangen. 
Primal 27,5 mit Maxxis DHR2 2,8" - > 66,5 mm auf 40mm Felge
Bootzipper mit WTB Ranger 3" - > 72mm auf 35mm Felge
Am VR hat das Zipper einen NobbyNic 3" mit 74mm auf 35mm MW. 

Am Dartmoor sind zu den Kettenstreben ca 5mm Luft je Seite. 
Ob das 29er da mehr Luft hat? 
Ich hatte mich wegen der kürzeren Kettenstreben für das 27,5er entschieden, das Tretlager könnte aber etwas tiefer sein.


----------



## Permafrost (17. Januar 2021)

Hab eben mal bei meinen Trance interessehalber mal gemessen, da hab ich fast 1,1 cm Platz zur kettenstrebe. Reichen da 5mm ohne dass da was angeht wenn man mal mit dem Luftdruck runter geht?


----------



## blubboo (17. Januar 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Hab eben mal bei meinen Trance interessehalber mal gemessen, da hab ich fast 1,1 cm Platz zur kettenstrebe. Reichen da 5mm ohne dass da was angeht wenn man mal mit dem Luftdruck runter geht?


Wie weit möchtest du runter gehen? 
Ich fahre hinten unten einem Bar und das passt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Hab eben mal bei meinen Trance interessehalber mal gemessen, da hab ich fast 1,1 cm Platz zur kettenstrebe. Reichen da 5mm ohne dass da was angeht wenn man mal mit dem Luftdruck runter geht?


mit abnehmendem Druck wird der Reifen ja eher etwas dünner
es ist eher eine Frage wie sehr sich Laufrad und Rahmen verwinden, bzw. wie das Bike bewegt wird.
5mm li & re können schon eng sein und wirklich Dreck/Matsch passt da nicht mehr dazwischen. Das kann dann schon mal schleifen.
Wenn ich da an den (schlechten) Lack meines alten Primal denke, dann würde ich sagen, da reicht eine Matschtour und der Lack auf der Innenseite der Kettenstrebe ist dahin


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2021)

@Permafrost @blubboo 
Das Primal+ und das Primal 29 haben den gleichen Rahmen. Das Plus ist einfach nur eine alternative Aufbauvariante bei den Kompletträdern.
Aus irgend einem Grund führen die das Primal 29 noch mit ganz anderen Werten in deren Geometrie-Tabelle. Das sind aber einfach nur die älteren Rahmen.


----------



## Permafrost (18. Januar 2021)

Sprich der primal+ und primal29 sind der selbe Rahmen und er wurde nur anders genannt um quasi n komplettbike mit 27,5+ Laufrädern nicht in einem Rahmen verkaufen zu müssen der 29 heißt.
Also sollte der primal29 Rahmen Platz für 3,0 reifen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (18. Januar 2021)

Das würde mich wundern, den das Plus hatte schon eine "ältere Geo" als die aktuellen Rahmen.
Und aktuell gibts das Plus doch nicht als Komplettrad.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Sprich der primal+ und primal29 sind der selbe Rahmen und er wurde nur anders genannt um quasi n komplettbike mit 27,5+ Laufrädern nicht in einem Rahmen verkaufen zu müssen der 29 heißt.
> Also sollte der primal29 Rahmen Platz für 3,0 reifen haben


Jein. Der Rahmen kann beides, in der 2017er Tabelle steht das auch drin. Damals hat man ihn eben Primal Plus genannt und als Komplettrad in unterschiedlichen Varianten angeboten. Spielt doch keine Rolle, wie das Rad heißt, solange ersichtlich ist. was man bekommt.

Aktuell hält man sich bei Dartmoor eher bedeckt, was 3.0er betrifft, aber es würde mich wundern, wenn die nicht passen. Nur was tangiert es dich? Du hast ja schon geschrieben, dass 2.8er reichen   



blubboo schrieb:


> Das würde mich wundern, den das Plus hatte schon eine "ältere Geo" als die aktuellen Rahmen.
> Und aktuell gibts das Plus doch nicht als Komplettrad.


Ich spreche ausschließlich von den 2017er Varianten. Damals gab es das Primal nur als 27.5 und Plus. Steht auch so im Katalog


----------



## Permafrost (18. Januar 2021)

@BigJohn ich meinte das eher so „dass ich im 29 Rahmen dann noch ein bisschen mehr Platz als die 5mm im 27,5 Rahmen habe bei 2,8 reifen“. War blöd formuliert sorry


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein paar detailliertere Fotos:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1177264
> 
> ...



Upsi:


----------



## Rommos (23. Januar 2021)

Wow, das ist heftig   Wie „geschafft“ ?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2021)

Gewollte oder ungewollte Bremsung...

einfach das falsche Material für son Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wow, das ist heftig   Wie „geschafft“ ?





ONE78 schrieb:


> Gewollte oder ungewollte Bremsung...
> 
> einfach das falsche Material für son Rad!



Einmal gewollt hart mit dem "Deore-2-Kolben-Anker" gebremst...  

War mir erst beim Abstellen nach dem kurzen Technik-Check aufgefallen, dass da was nicht stimmt - die Bremse läuft weiterhin schleiffrei und von der anderen Seite sieht es ziemlich unauffällig aus. Die geplante Runde war ich dann aber vollfett gefahren...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (23. Januar 2021)

.junge junge heftig.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

... wie gross ist die Scheibe? 200?


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie gross ist die Scheibe? 200?



... und drei!  B)

Da ich aber noch nicht dreistellig wiege, glaube ich nicht, dass diese Gabel mit einer 180er Scheibe viel länger gehalten hätte...


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Upsi:
> Anhang anzeigen 1193193


SONDER- *MÜLL! *und dazu gefährlich!!!!
hoffe der Hersteller sieht das auch so!!!


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> SONDER- *MÜLL! *und dazu gefährlich!!!!
> hoffe der Hersteller sieht das auch so!!!



Bin angeblich der erste, der das reklamiert. 
Der Support funktioniert und hat mir zwei Optionen angeboten. Meine neue Gabel hängt wahrscheinlich jetzt ein paar Wochen im Zoll und meine Alternativgabel hat DHL offenbar entgegengenommen, dann aber an einem gut versteckten Ort in deren Territorium abgelegt. Mal sehen, was davon ankommt - und was ggf. zuerst... Solange steht das Rad erstmal still.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... und drei!  B)
> 
> Da ich aber noch nicht dreistellig wiege, glaube ich nicht, dass diese Gabel mit einer 180er Scheibe viel länger gehalten hätte...



naja, ich weiss nicht, der Hebel ist bei 200 deutlich grösser als bei 180. Wie sich dass in Relation zum Gewicht verhält . Aber nicht umsonst gibt es Herstellerfreigaben (wobei ich natürlich die Freigabe für diese Gabel nicht kenne)


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> naja, ich weiss nicht, der Hebel ist bei 200 deutlich grösser als bei 180. Wie sich dass in Relation zum Gewicht verhält . Aber nicht umsonst gibt es Herstellerfreigaben (wobei ich natürlich die Freigabe für diese Gabel nicht kenne)



Ich auch nicht. Gebe der nächsten aus Gründen der Fairness wohl mit 180 eine Chance.

BTW: Die Gabel wiegt dank Stahlschaft 1,3x kg.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


>


Da stimmt aber auch was mit dem Schleifbild nicht. 🧐


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

200er Scheibe mit 203er Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da stimmt aber auch was mit dem Schleifbild nicht. 🧐



Jetzt, wo Du's sagst: Prüfe ich beim Umbau. 
Die Ventidisc gab es allerdings nur mit 203 mm. Mal sehen, was es dann damit auf sich hat(te).


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 200er Scheibe mit 203er Adapter?



Schaut so aus, als würden da mehr als die 1,5 mm fehlen - eher so 4 bis 5.
(Bremste aber astrein.)


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2021)

...sieht man 

Nee, Spass beiseite - gut das Dir nix passiert ist


----------



## Speedskater (23. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube ich bleibe bei meiner 740g Titan-Gabel bei der 160 mm Scheibe.


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...sieht man
> 
> Nee, Spass beiseite - gut das Dir nix passiert ist



Keine Sorge, hatte ja nicht mal gemerkt, dass was nicht stimmt.  🤭
Alu hatte sich dieses Mal von der guten (dehnbaren) Seite gezeigt. Hoffentlich mach ich nicht noch mal gegenteilige Erfahrungen. Hab bislang außer nem Trekkingrahmen mit fitzeligen Kontaktflächen an den Sitzstreben meiner Erinnerung nach noch nichts derartiges kaputt bekommen. Darunter auch kein Chinakarbon.


----------



## Tony- (23. Januar 2021)

Habe eine schwarze Sardinha 110 Gabel aus Stahl abzugeben..  😌


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Januar 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> SONDER- *MÜLL!*


das ist doch ne Alugabel ?!


----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist doch ne Alugabel ?!



Korrekt! Also Gelber Sack.  B)



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Habe eine schwarze Sardinha 110 Gabel aus Stahl abzugeben..  😌



Die sieht eigentlich ein Stück zu schlank für den Alurahmen aus, fürchte ich...


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Gebe der nächsten aus Gründen der Fairness wohl mit 180 eine Chance.
> 
> BTW: Die Gabel wiegt dank Stahlschaft 1,3x kg.


alugabel mit stahlschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> alugabel mit stahlschaft



Kann man offenbar machen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Januar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist doch ne Alugabel ?!


wenn sich ein Produkt so bewährt bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Januar 2021)

Mal so mit allem Klimbim abgelichtet:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2021)

Sieht sehr sportlich aus, gefällt mir gut 👍


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Januar 2021)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Mal so mit allem Klimbim abgelichtet:


sieht das nur so aus oder ist das so knapp zw HR und Sitzrohr?


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Januar 2021)

@Bjoern_U. Ist tatsächlich sehr knapp, sieht auf dem Bild aber knapper aus als es ist. Die Kettenstrebe ist einstellbar und steht so, dass es grade noch problemlos läuft bei solchen Bedingungen. Damit der Lack dort nicht sofort hinüber ist, klebt Folie drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (30. Januar 2021)




----------



## hw_doc (1. Februar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Meine neue Gabel hängt wahrscheinlich jetzt ein paar Wochen im Zoll und meine Alternativgabel hat DHL offenbar entgegengenommen, dann aber an einem gut versteckten Ort in deren Territorium abgelegt. Mal sehen, was davon ankommt - und was ggf. zuerst... Solange steht das Rad erstmal still.



Ich mache mir langsam Sorgen, dass die Dinge so berechenbar schief laufen:

- DHL haben meine gebraucht erstandene Manitou Markhor so gut versteckt, dass sie wohl noch mal ungefähr vier Wochen brauchen um dann zu sagen, dass sie sie in ihrem Logistikzentrum nicht finden.
Ich vermute, sie wurde vom Absender in einem Karton von einer deutlich wertigeren Gabel verschickt - scheint ja gerade in Mode, sich sowas auf nicht legalem Weg anzueignen.

- Derweil ging es mit der Ersatz-Starrgabel aus GB recht gut voran, bis das Tracking gestern (Sonntag) sagte, dass meine Adresse unbekannt oder unvollständig sei. Darauf angesprochen wusste Alpkit gleich zu verkünden, dass deren Logistikpartner wohl ein IT-Problem hat, was dafür gesorgt haben soll, dass wohl einige Adressdaten fehlerhaft "behandelt" wurden.
Ich schätze, die Gabel wandert also zurück nach GB. Wahnsinn...


----------



## Rommos (1. Februar 2021)

Sven Cycles Explorer











Quelle


----------



## Raze (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo, kann man ein 27+Bike mit 2.8er Reifen grundsätzlich auch mit 29 Zoll Laufräder fahren, auf denen 2.2er Reifen aufgezogen sind? Dabei gehe ich davon aus, das die Radumfänge gleich sind - stimmt doch? Kommt beim  Laufradwechsel irgend etwas hinzu, an das ich bisher nicht gedacht habe?

Danke, hier ist absolutes Neuland für mich.


----------



## Fatster (6. Februar 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, kann man ein 27+Bike mit 2.8er Reifen grundsätzlich auch mit 29 Zoll Laufräder fahren, auf denen 2.2er Reifen aufgezogen sind? Dabei gehe ich davon aus, das die Radumfänge gleich sind - stimmt doch? Kommt beim  Laufradwechsel irgend etwas hinzu, an das ich bisher nicht gedacht habe?
> 
> Danke, hier ist absolutes Neuland für mich.



Das hat nix mit „Neuland“ zu tun, sondern mit „überlegen“.
Wenn zwei Laufradformat denselben Durchmesser haben, wieso sollte dann der *schmälere *der beiden nicht in den Rahmen passen? 
*Ob *sie denselben Durchmesser haben, das allerdings kann dir nur eine Messung beantworten.

Davon mal ab, bist Du mit 2.2er Reifen hier falsch. 
Die würde ein @Fibbs79 nicht mal als Gorilla-Procore nehmen; aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Raze (7. Februar 2021)

Hy @Fatster, danke ich sehe es genau so, aber dies sind die Antworten des Radshops:

_"Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an dem Rad! Leider ist der Umbau auf die 29" Bereifung wegen der Upside-Down Gabel (RS1) nicht möglich. Viele Grüße/best regards"

"Zum einen passt es mit dem Abstand der Federgabel nicht und zum Anderen, ist das Rad leider nicht darauf ausgelegt ein 29“ Rad einzubauen."_

Ich würde ich es einfach ausprobieren. Das Rad wäre für den Nachbar, den Radshop bekommt man nicht ans Telefon, alles läuft über e-mail. Die Idee ist, für sportliche Trails wie z.B. am Gardasee den 27,5+ Laufradsatz einzusetzen und hier in den heimischen Gefilden der schwäbischen Alb mit 29 Zoll zu fahren.


----------



## Raze (7. Februar 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Die Idee ist, für sportliche Trails wie z.B. am Gardasee den 27,5+ Laufradsatz einzusetzen und hier in den heimischen Gefilden der schwäbischen Alb mit 29 Zoll zu fahren.



Macht das Jemand so?


----------



## ONE78 (7. Februar 2021)

Bei gleichem Aussendurchmesser und weniger Breite spricht nichts dagegen.
Ich hatte auch schon 27+ im gleichen Rad wie 29“ und auch mullet Aufbau. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## skaster (7. Februar 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Hy @Fatster, danke ich sehe es genau so, aber dies sind die Antworten des Radshops:
> 
> _"Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an dem Rad! Leider ist der Umbau auf die 29" Bereifung wegen der Upside-Down Gabel (RS1) nicht möglich. Viele Grüße/best regards"
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dem @Fatster da Recht, dass du mit der schmalen 29er Bereifung im 29er Forum besser aufgehoben bist. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du einen 2,8"er B+ Reifen in einer RS1 fährst, die ist nur bis max. 62mm (2,4") ausgelegt. Hier ist nicht der Durchmesser limitierend, sondern die Breite. Zusätzlich passt in eine 27,5er RS1 kein 29er Laufrad.



Raze schrieb:


> Macht das Jemand so?


Das machen einige so, mir inkl. Ich habe für mein Fuse einen B+ Satz mit 3.0 und einen 29er Satz mit 2.4


----------



## Raze (7. Februar 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du einen 2,8"er B+ Reifen in einer RS1 fährst, die ist nur bis max. 62mm (2,4") ausgelegt. Hier ist nicht der Durchmesser limitierend, sondern die Breite. Zusätzlich passt in eine 27,5er RS1 kein 29er Laufrad.


Das Rad wird von Werk mit der RS1 und den 2.8er Reifen (70-584 / 27,5 x 2.80) als 27+ Bike angeboten und steht so beim Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (7. Februar 2021)

Rock Shox gibt im Handbuch 62mm max. Reifenfreiheit an, aber vielleicht passt es ja trotzdem


----------



## ONE78 (7. Februar 2021)

Was ist denn das fürn Rad?


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2021)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an das gelbe Trek Stache mit RS1 und 3" Chupas? Fand ich nett.


----------



## Raze (7. Februar 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das fürn Rad?


Dieses hier, aber NICHT! der Shop.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Ich würde ich es einfach ausprobieren.


mach aus der Gabel die Luft raus und messe wie viel Platz zw 27.5+ Reifen nach oben zur Gabel bleibt wenn die Gabel voll einfedert.
Dann rechnen
29" Durchmesser 622mm + 56mm (2.2") = 678mm
27.5 Durchmesser 584mm + 72mm (2,8") = 656mm
bleiben rechnerisch 22mm die ein 29" mehr Durchmesser hat
im Radius sind das 11mm der das Rad mehr in die Gabel hineinragt
plus Sicherheitsreserve 5-10mm 
dann sollten min ca 2cm oberhalb des 27.5+ Reifens Platz sein
Die Breite dürfte kein Problem sein
Zur Sicherheit noch den verbleibenden Platz zum Rahmen hin messen


Raze schrieb:


> Die Idee ist, für sportliche Trails wie z.B. am Gardasee den 27,5+ Laufradsatz einzusetzen und hier in den heimischen Gefilden der schwäbischen Alb mit 29 Zoll zu fahren.


kann man machen....
ich fahre die + Reifen ganzjährig auch daheim
ich wechsle am Gardasee dann aber lieber auf das Fully 
auch wenn ich schon mit dem 27.5+ dort war






Raze schrieb:


> die Antworten des Radshops


mmmmh, was will der dir auch anderes antworten
1. will er was verkaufen
2. muss er damit rechnen dass sich auf Ihn berufen wird wenn es nicht geht
ansonsten kannst du die Antwort ....


----------



## Raze (7. Februar 2021)

@Bjoern_U. danke, da ich mich mit der Sache noch nie richtig befasst habe, bin ich bei der Reifenbezeichnung beim Durchmesser immer vom Außendurchmesser ausgegangen .

Ohne die Sache vor Ort zu testen wir das nichts :


----------



## hw_doc (7. Februar 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Ohne die Sache vor Ort zu testen wir das nichts :



Oder aufs Schild der Gabel gucken - oder, falls nicht vorhanden: Seriennummer prüfen. Wenn das Rad wirklich ab Werk mit besagten 2,8er Reifen plus RS1 kommt, wird da eine 29er verbaut worden sein. Anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Raze (7. Februar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oder aufs Schild der Gabel gucken - oder, falls nicht vorhanden: Seriennummer prüfen. Wenn das Rad wirklich ab Werk mit besagten 2,8er Reifen plus RS1 kommt, wird da eine 29er verbaut worden sein. Anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


Warten wir die Antwort noch ab


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Februar 2021)

weiß jemand zufällig wo ein Surly Karatemonkey Rahmen Gr. L lieferbar ist?
oder hat jemand einen abzugeben?
gerne per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (13. Februar 2021)

Surly Karate Monkey Frameset - High Fiber Green - JustPedal.nl
					

Karate Monkey delivers a resilient, lively ride on all sorts of gnarly terrain. Its frame is a highly-versatile canvas for whatever dirty masterpiece your brain cooks up. According to our computing machine (Thor) it can be set up in approximately 487 different configurations. The Karate Monkey...




					www.justpedal.nl


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Februar 2021)

oh, das ging schnell...danke!
wie ist der Laden?
Ich bestelle mittlerweile nicht mehr so gerne im Ausland, auch wenn das gerade nebenan ist.
bei genau dieser Farbe muss ich allerdings nochmal in mich gehen wie groß das "haben will" ist


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Februar 2021)

Habe mir mal was semifettes geleistet und dann auch noch aus steel🤗
Draußenbilder später.....


----------



## Starter77 (14. Februar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> oh, das ging schnell...danke!
> wie ist der Laden?
> Ich bestelle mittlerweile nicht mehr so gerne im Ausland, auch wenn das gerade nebenan ist.
> bei genau dieser Farbe muss ich allerdings nochmal in mich gehen wie groß das "haben will" ist


Habe dort einmal Reifen bestellt. War alles gut wenn Dir das reicht.

Ich denke die Bestellungen im Ausland werden noch mehr werden in Zukunft


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> oh, das ging schnell...danke!
> wie ist der Laden?
> Ich bestelle mittlerweile nicht mehr so gerne im Ausland, auch wenn das gerade nebenan ist.
> bei genau dieser Farbe muss ich allerdings nochmal in mich gehen wie groß das "haben will" ist


Habe schon mehrmals bei Jelle (justpedal.nl) bestellt. Netter Kontakt und zuverlässig.

Wobei, beim Hinweis "This product is no longer in stock with those attributes but is available with others." würde ich erst mal per Mail nachfragen und die effektive Verfügbarkeit abklären. Bei den aktuellen Lieferschwierigkeiten kann so etwas dauern...


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Februar 2021)

Jelle ist ein super netter, zuverlässiger Typ der Dir per Mailkontakt gerne Auskunft gibt. Schon einiges dort gekauft, lief immer problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (14. Februar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Jelle ist ein super netter, zuverlässiger Typ der Dir per Mailkontakt gerne Auskunft gibt. Schon einiges dort gekauft, lief immer problemlos.


Ja, das kann ich zu 100% bestätigen! 
Sehr zuverlässiger Shop und der Jelle ist ein sehr netter Typ.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Jelle ist ein super netter, zuverlässiger Typ der Dir per Mailkontakt gerne Auskunft gibt. Schon einiges dort gekauft, lief immer problemlos.



Snelle Jelle =


----------



## Tony- (14. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Habe mir mal was semifettes geleistet und dann auch noch aus steel🤗
> Draußenbilder später.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1207423


Ach hier sind meine Reifen.. Schönes Veloheld


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Habe mir mal was semifettes geleistet und dann auch noch aus steel🤗
> Draußenbilder später.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1207423


oh, sehr schön
das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, wäre sogar lieferbar.... 
Geo gefällt mir auch...
ist das die Gabel aus dem Set?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Februar 2021)

Ja,ist sie.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ja,ist sie.


Irgendwie dachte ich, die wird nicht mehr produziert/angeboten. Ist die jetzt ebenfalls für Boost-Naben?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Irgendwie dachte ich, die wird nicht mehr produziert/angeboten. Ist die jetzt ebenfalls für Boost-Naben?


Ja, 110x15


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Habe mir mal was semifettes geleistet und dann auch noch aus steel🤗
> Draußenbilder später.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1207423


ich hab da jetzt auch zugeschlagen 
Danke für die Inspiration!
ist quasi back to the roots, mein erstes richtiges MTB war bzw ist auch Stahl (Nöll M5). Das hängt auch noch im Keller.

geplant ist es als Bikepacking und Tourenrad mit 29", aber dann max mit 2.6
jetzt mal schauen was ich noch an Teilen habe bzw. brauche


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Februar 2021)

_Bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Aufbau,😋
Qualität ist sehr gut.
Gefahren bin ich aber leider noch keinen Meter,wegen Salzsuppe!😩
Hast du auch als Set bestellt,oder nur Rahmen?_


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> _Bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Aufbau,😋
> Qualität ist sehr gut.
> Gefahren bin ich aber leider noch keinen Meter,wegen Salzsuppe!😩
> Hast du auch als Set bestellt,oder nur Rahmen?_


auch das Set
die Gabel war dann das Zünglein an der Waage
obwohl Zünglein war eher die hintere Bremsaufnahme. Die find ich richtig schick.
Der Aufbau wird erst einmal mit div. Restteilen erfolgen die noch so hier liegen bzw. Organspenden der anderen Bikes. 
Anders war das der Chefin nicht zu verkaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Februar 2021)

Huch,Farbe ausgelaufen..😆


----------



## skaster (17. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Huch,Farbe ausgelaufen..😆
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1209896


Warste beim Arthur?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Februar 2021)

Da isse ja wieder!
Die Laufräder werden noch mal geändert....sobald der Postbote 3x läutet!


----------



## Fatster (18. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Habe mir mal was semifettes geleistet und dann auch noch aus steel🤗
> Draußenbilder später.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1207423



Das im Hintergrund ist aber nicht RAL 5012


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Februar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch das Set
> die Gabel war dann das Zünglein an der Waage
> obwohl Zünglein war eher die hintere Bremsaufnahme. Die find ich richtig schick.
> Der Aufbau wird erst einmal mit div. Restteilen erfolgen die noch so hier liegen bzw. Organspenden der anderen Bikes.
> Anders war das der Chefin nicht zu verkaufen....


Extra für dich Bjoern,damit das Warten nicht so langweilig wird:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Extra für dich Bjoern,damit das Warten nicht so langweilig wird:
> Anhang anzeigen 1210196


du weißt doch, Vorfreude und so......
aber so einen edelen Stopper werde ich eh nicht dranschrauben.
z.Zt liegt eine ungenutzte 4 Kolben Guide hier rum. Die wird es wahrscheinlich erst mal werden


----------



## Berganbeter (18. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Extra für dich Bjoern,damit das Warten nicht so langweilig wird:
> Anhang anzeigen 1210196


Die Rahmenfarbe ist extrageil😍!


----------



## skaster (18. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da isse ja wieder!
> Die Laufräder werden noch mal geändert....sobald der Postbote 3x läutet!
> Anhang anzeigen 1209949


Hast du da echt so einen "Deutschlandflagge" Meister Dieter Rally Aufkleber auf das Oberrohr geklebt? 😧


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Februar 2021)

Wollte ich immer schon mal machen😁🤗😗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Februar 2021)

Frage hier zur Sicherheit auch noch mal:
Weiß jemand,wie man die Wassertransferaufkleber von den Felgen bekommt?


----------



## Tony- (21. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Frage hier zur Sicherheit auch noch mal:
> Weiß jemand,wie man die Wassertransferaufkleber von den Felgen bekommt?


Abbeizer soll funktionieren haben hier im Forum welche berichtet. Aceton bring nix wenn es tatsächlich Wassertransferaufkleber sind.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Extra für dich Bjoern,damit das Warten nicht so langweilig wird:
> Anhang anzeigen 1210196


viel schlimmer als das Bild sind die mittlerweile eintreffenden Neuteile.... 😪😉


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Februar 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> viel schlimmer als das Bild sind die mittlerweile eintreffenden Neuteile.... 😪😉


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht!
Ach jetzt ja.......der Groschen fällt pfennigweise!🙃


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2021)

Kleine Tour bei 4 Grad.....


----------



## Rubberduckxi (28. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kleine Tour bei 4 Grad.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1217438Anhang anzeigen 1217441


Schön clean aufgebaut, da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Abbeizer soll funktionieren haben hier im Forum welche berichtet. Aceton bring nix wenn es tatsächlich Wassertransferaufkleber sind.


Abbeizer hat funktioniert,danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Holland (28. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kleine Tour bei 4 Grad.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1217438Anhang anzeigen 1217441




Sehr chic!
Schwarzer, schnörkelfreier Frontrack würde vllt ncoh passen.

Gruss
Holland


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Februar 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kleine Tour bei 4 Grad.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1217438Anhang anzeigen 1217441


ich trommel mit den Fingern....
hier liegen nun alle Teile nur der Rahmen fehlt.... 
was ist das für eine Reifengröße?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. März 2021)

27.5 x 2.8


----------



## Rubberduckxi (5. März 2021)

Hallo Ihr Fetten und Halbfetten Jungs und Mädels

Ich stelle hier mal eine Frage in den Raum, habe es zwar hier auch schon gepostet Klick, weil ich mir denke hier im diesem Fetten Bereich des Forums wird man geholfen.
Ist CopyPaste vom Klick...

Die Frage hier geht vor allen an die Laufradbauprofis:

Ich habe hier ein Satz super hammer geile Naben. Habe ich mir geleistet für mein anstehendes Projekt. Habe lange darauf gewartet. Ihr merkt schon, es liegt mir viel dran. Haben auch richtig Asche gekostet.
In der Vergangenheit habe ich schon einige LR-Sätze gebaut, mache ich gerne, selbstverständlich als Hobby. Ein Profi macht das bestimmt um einiges besser. Jeder LRS ist bisher absolut in Takt, keine Mängel, auch nach x-tausend Kilometern (hoffentlich straft es mich jetzt nicht schreibe ich das hier... )

Anyway, hier das Problem: Die inneren Lochseiten sind scharfkantig. Es scheint zwar einen Ansatz von Kantenbruch zu haben, aber weit weg von dem was ich sonst so in den Händen hatte... Alle Naben die ich bisher eingespeicht habe waren verrundet bzw. die Lochkanten stark gebrochen. Wenn ich die Speichen von der Innenseite einfädle schabt das den Lack, dort im Bereich des Speicheninnenbogens (sind halt weiss lackierte Speichen), ab. Behaupte, dass sogar schwarze Speichen leiden würden. Von aussen her eingefädelt ist alles wie ich es gewohnt bin.

Ist das normal? Sind Onyx Naben halt so? Habe natürlich nach Minnesota geschrieben. Aber mich interessiert die Meinung des Fetten Forums.

Hier Bilder, die Purple sind die Onyx, zum Vergleich eine Hope Nabe...


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2021)

Eine bessere Antwort als vom Laufradbauer wirst du hier auch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (5. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Eine bessere Antwort als vom Laufradbauer wirst du hier auch nicht bekommen.



Eine bessere erwarte ich nicht, nur halt mehrere  

Ich werde wohl damit leben müssen, dass es halt die weisse Farbe dort abschabt schon beim Einfädeln.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2021)

Es gibt Entgrater,die nach dem durchschieben durch die Bohrung aufklappen und man kann die Bohrung von „innen“ entgraten.
Leider habe ich gerade kein Bild zur Hand,aber solche Entgrater benutzen wir in der Firma auch.
Ob es die für Bohrungen von 2mm Durchmesser gibt,weiß ich nicht.
Allerdings würde das in deinem Fall dazu führen,daß das Eloxal abgeschabt wird.
Aber einen Tod muß man wohl sterben,denn ich kann mir vorstellen,daß es für die Speichen auch nicht gerade gesund ist,mit der unentgrateten Bohrung zurecht zu kommen.
Warum die das bei Onyx so produzieren verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## dertutnix (6. März 2021)

aus 2 mach 2...

Mein Stooge MK 4






bekommt einen neuen Laufradsatz, denn der aktuell verbaute wird im anstehenden Projekt Scrambler





benötigt. Da ich mal wieder von Technik wenig Ahnung habe, freue ich mich auf eure Erfahrung/Meinung/Empfehlung:


der aktuelle Laufradsatz passt gut und kommt zum Scrambler, der Umbau auf Boost ist möglich, so jedenfalls die Info.
das MK 4 braucht somit einen neuen Laufradsatz (anstatt 27,5. dann 29+). Ich werde wieder die gleiche Nabe nutzen, Maulbreite schwanke ich noch zwischen 35 mm oder 40 mm. Da ich beim Reifen 29+ "Skinwall" bleiben möchte, hier finde ich max. 2.8 anstatt der aktuell 3.0, könnte ich wohl gut mit der 35mm-Felge zurecht kommen. Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 35 und 40mm? Welche Felge würde für Touren sinnvoller sein?
Das/der Scrambler braucht "Boost", für mich Neuland. Ich brauche also eine entsprechende Kurbel inkl. Innenlager. Da ich gerne bei Bewährtem bleibe, möchte ich auch diesmal eine XT-Kurbel einfach verbauen (= FC-M8000-B). Ich finde nun kein Innenlager mit dem Hinweis auf Boost. Als Breite messe ich dort 73mm. Welches Innenlager brauche ich denn?
Die meisten Teile, zumindest soweit kompatibel (=Vorbau/Lenker/Bremse/Schaltung), kommen dann aus meinem Krampus (das dann mit anderen Teilen bestückt und wohl mittelfristig dann gehen wird/muss)...




Danke schon vorab für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2021)

wenn du eh eine neue Nabe brauchst, dann nimm doch gleich eine Boost für das neue Bike.
beim Innenlager brauchst du nur eins für 73mm Gehäusebreite, da sollte das normale XT reichen. Dort spielt Boost oder nicht, zum Glück (noch) keine Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (6. März 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wenn du eh eine neue Nabe brauchst, dann nimm doch gleich eine Boost für das neue Bike.
> beim Innenlager brauchst du nur eins für 73mm Gehäusebreite, da sollte das normale XT reichen. Dort spielt Boost oder nicht, zum Glück (noch) keine Rolle


danke!

LRS: der aktuelle ist 27,5 und soll ins Scrambler, das MK4 soll künftig auf 29+ laufen (habe ich bei meiner Eingangsfrage ergänzt), deswegen meine Idee, einen neuen LRS für das MK 4 zu besorgen und danach den vorhandenen LRS umrüsten zu lassen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> LRS: der aktuelle ist 27,5 und soll ins Scrambler, das MK4 soll künftig auf 29+ laufen (habe ich bei meiner Eingangsfrage ergänzt), deswegen meine Idee, einen neuen LRS für das MK 4 zu besorgen und danach den vorhandenen LRS umrüsten zu lassen.


ok, so gesehen macht das Sinn (wenn man von Sinn bei dem Hobby überhaupt sprechen kann  )
Ich pers. bin allerdings kein Freund von den benötigten Adaptern unter der Bremsscheibe. 
Längere Schrauben, weiterer Abstand zum Flansch, etc..... 
IMHO wieder etwas das Problem bei der Geräuschentwicklung machen kann/könnte 
Bei einem Bike das wenig gefahren wird, würde ich es pers. eventuell tollerieren. Aber allein das Wissen das so was drinnen ist, würde dazu führen, dass ich in den Krümmeln suche und dann irgendwann doch ein Boost HR kaufen würde


----------



## dertutnix (6. März 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> IMHO wieder etwas das Problem bei der Geräuschentwicklung machen kann/könnte
> Bei einem Bike das wenig gefahren wird, würde ich es pers. eventuell tollerieren. Aber allein das Wissen das so was drinnen ist, würde dazu führen, dass ich in den Krümmeln suche und dann irgendwann doch ein Boost HR kaufen würde


danke für den Tipp. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das problemlos und v.a. ohne Auswirkungen auf Funktion und Haltbarkeit geht. Mal schauen, was der Shop dazu meint...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. März 2021)

Das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und die neue 180er eingebremst!


----------



## _stalker_ (6. März 2021)

@dertutnix Auf jeden Fall 40mm Innenweite nehmen.
Mit weniger beraubst du dich (teilweise) der Möglichkeit niedrigere Drücke zu fahren, da der Reifen einfach früher wegknickt.
Da würde ich an einem starren Plusrad, wo die Reifen wesentlicher Bestandteil der Dämpfung sind, keine Kompromisse eingehen.
Außerdem hälst du dir damit die Möglichkeit offen 3.0er vernünftig fahren zu können. Da du das nicht planst nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt, aber trotzdem...


----------



## dertutnix (6. März 2021)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> @dertutnix Auf jeden Fall 40mm Innenweite nehmen...
> Außerdem hälst du dir damit die Möglichkeit offen 3.0er vernünftig fahren zu können. Da du das nicht planst nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt, aber trotzdem...


Nicht planen ist falsch, aktuell ist meine Bereifung zweimal 3.0 und einmal 4.8 
nun etwas weniger zu akzeptieren liegt am Wunsch nach den Skinwall-Reifen. Da finde ich nur 2.6, Max. 2.8, evtl. habe ich aber auch nur noch nicht richtig gesucht


----------



## _stalker_ (6. März 2021)

@dertutnix 
Mir sind leider auch keine 29x3.0 Skinwall oder Tanwall bekannt und ich verfolge den Markt was die Größe angeht schon ein paar Jahre.
Da 29+ (zumindest 3.0) in der Masse von den Rahmen- und Kompletträdern auf dem absteigenden Ast ist, wird da wohl auch eher nichts mehr kommen.


----------



## lucie (9. März 2021)

Löse mein 26" Plusprojekt (Nukeproof Snap Gr. L) auf. Bei Interesse und für Details bitte via Unterhaltung melden. Danke


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das problemlos und v.a. ohne Auswirkungen auf Funktion und Haltbarkeit geht. Mal schauen, was der Shop dazu meint...



ich hab 2 Adapter am Vorderrad im Einsatz
ein mal von normal 15x100mm auf Boost 15x110mm , ist nur eine Hüllse rechts...

beim Fatbike Vorderrad von 135mm auf 150mm.
Adapter links und rechts und einer unter der Bremsscheibenaufnahme.
hab das alles seit ca 3 Jahren im Einsatz, ohne jegliche Probleme!

am Hinterrad hab ich früher mal von 12x135mm auf 12x142mm aufgerüstet (2 Hüllsen), ging 1a!

was ich sagen will, gib dem Adapter eine Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2021)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> was ich sagen will, gib dem Adapter eine Chance


Vorne ist absolut unkritisch, sowohl die symmetrische als auch die asymmetrischen Lösungen (->die Adapter mit Schrumpfschrauch an der Nabe fixieren, dann baut es sich auch stressfrei ein/aus)

Hinten sieht das anders aus. Es kommt wohl gar nicht so selten vor, dass das Schaltwerk durch die 3mm mehr nicht bis zum größten Ritzel kommt.


----------



## Teppichmesser (9. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hinten sieht das anders aus. Es kommt wohl gar nicht so selten vor, dass das Schalterwerk durch die 3mm mehr nicht bis zum größten Ritzel kommt.


Ja das kann vorkommen - dieses Problem hatte ich auch schon mal.
Hab dann das Schaltauge abdrehen/fräsen lassen - gut wars.


----------



## dertutnix (9. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ... Hinten sieht das anders aus. Es kommt wohl gar nicht so selten vor, dass das Schaltwerk durch die 3mm mehr nicht bis zum größten Ritzel kommt.


bei meinem Kauf des 27,5+-LRS hatte ich einen möglichen Umbau auf Boost nachgefragt. Danach sind die Naben problemlos anzupassen, das Laufrad muss jedoch neu zentriert werden (für die Umrüstung inkl. Zentrierung werde ich den LRS einschicken, das wird bei mir selber nix werden...)


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> bei meinem Kauf des 27,5+-LRS hatte ich einen möglichen Umbau auf Boost nachgefragt. Danach sind die Naben problemlos anzupassen, das Laufrad muss jedoch neu zentriert werden (für die Umrüstung inkl. Zentrierung werde ich den LRS einschicken, das wird bei mir selber nix werden...)


Ja ok, das sind ebenfalls asymmetrische Adapter. Mit denen landet der Freilauf auf "Boost" und ist nicht nach innen versetzt. Sollte ebenfalls unkritisch sein


----------



## Holland (9. März 2021)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Ja das kann vorkommen - dieses Problem hatte ich auch schon mal.
> Hab dann das Schaltauge abdrehen/fräsen lassen - gut wars.



Je nach Nabe/Freilauf und Rahmen geht es bei symmetrischen Adaptern am HR auch mit Kettenblatt mit mehr Offset und einem Distanzring zwischen Freilauf und Kassette. Die kommen sich damit quasi mit der Kettenlinie entgegen. Fluppte bei mir mit Hope Pro 4, Standardfreilauf, 11-fach Shimano-Kassette und non-boost SRAM Kurbelsatz.


Gruss
Holland


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2021)

Holland schrieb:


> Je nach Nabe/Freilauf und Rahmen geht es bei symmetrischen Adaptern am HR auch mit Kettenblatt mit mehr Offset und einem Distanzring zwischen Freilauf und Kassette. Die kommen sich damit quasi mit der Kettenlinie entgegen. Fluppte bei mir mit Hope Pro 4, Standardfreilauf, 11-fach Shimano-Kassette und non-boost SRAM Kurbelsatz.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland


Der Spacer auf dem Freilauf hat bei der Pro 4 nichts mit Boost/non-Boost zu tun. Es ist schlicht ein 11-fach-Road-Freilauf und der ist etwas breiter. Für Mtb-Kassetten braucht man daher den Spacer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (10. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Spacer auf dem Freilauf hat bei der Pro 4 nichts mit Boost/non-Boost zu tun. Es ist schlicht ein 11-fach-Road-Freilauf und der ist etwas breiter. Für Mtb-Kassetten braucht man daher den Spacer.



Nicht dieser, sondern ein etwas breiterer Spacer.


----------



## dertutnix (13. März 2021)

auf der Suche nach tauglichen 29+ Reifen wäre ich um Empfehlungen froh. Ich suche Reifen für MTB-Touren auf Waldboden, tw. Wurzel- und Schotterwege. TL-tauglich. Aktuell fahre ich auf meinem Krampus den Surly Dirt Wizard (VR) / Knard (HR) und komme gut damit zurecht, dennoch würde ich gerne mal einen leichtere und besser abrollenden Reifen nutzen. Gefunden habe ich








						Panaracer, FAT B nimble 29+, Semi-Fat Reifen, 29x3,0, 76-622, faltbar
					

29+ Bike Tire, 76mm breit, Lightweight, fast rolling, 120TPI, 780g




					best-bike-parts.de
				











						TERAVAIL Reifen CORONADO 29 x 2,8 Light and Supple schwarz/tanwall, 72,50 €
					

TERAVAIL Reifen CORONADO 29 x 2,8 Light and Supple schwarz/tanwall Teravail aus Minneapolis sind Spezialisten, wenn es um Gravel Reifen geht Wie der Name sc




					r2-bike.com
				




Die Reifen von Bontrager und Maxxis sind wohl nicht leichter, daher würde ich dann bei Surly bleiben.

was meint ihr?


----------



## Fatster (13. März 2021)

Wie jetzt?

Leicht rollend *und *leicht?

Oder „nur“ leicht?

Und darf‘s auch noch etwas Pannenschutz sein oder eher weniger?


----------



## slowbeat (13. März 2021)

Bontrager xr2/Chupacabra 
WTB Ranger fast/light


----------



## dertutnix (13. März 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> Leicht rollend *und *leicht?
> 
> ...


War wohl missverständlich? Dann bitte
wenig Gewicht = leicht und auch gut abrollend, besser?

da ich meine bevorzugten Wege ja genannt habe, sollten die Reifen dafür taugen, also gerade bei Wurzeln und Steinen stabil genug sein


----------



## dertutnix (13. März 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Bontrager xr2/Chupacabra
> WTB Ranger fast/light


Danke, Bontrager xr2 ist lt. Beschreibung v.a. für Sand usw. geeigne, daher gehe ich bei Wurzeln und Steinen eher von Durchschlag aus, oder? Der xr4 wäre wohl besser für meine Strecken, ist mir aber zu schwer.
WTB könnten interessant sein


----------



## slowbeat (13. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Danke, Bontrager xr2 ist lt. Beschreibung v.a. für Sand usw. geeigne, daher gehe ich bei Wurzeln und Steinen eher von Durchschlag aus, oder? Der xr4 wäre wohl besser für meine Strecken, ist mir aber zu schwer.
> WTB könnten interessant sein


HÄ? 
Gegen Durchschlag hilft eine Kombination von Volumen und Luftdruck, jedoch kein Profil dieser Welt.


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2021)

Bin auch etwas verwundert über die Aussage zum XR2. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen 3.0er, der leichter ist, super rollt und (zumindest im Trockenen) auch mit Wurzeln und Steinen gut klar kommt. Habe schon mehrere XR2 viele tausend Kilometer gefahren. Für leichtes Gelände TOP! Funktioniert auch problemlos tubeless.

Dieser Thread wäre noch lesenswert (zumindest die letzten 3-4 Seiten).


----------



## dertutnix (13. März 2021)

zunächst erledigt, habe XR2 und XR4 bestellt, danke euch


----------



## lucie (15. März 2021)

Hätte noch zwei ca. 200km gefahrene WTB Ranger TSC Fast Rolling 26 x 2.8 abzugeben.
Bei Interesse PN oder siehe Bikemarkt.

Edit: ist jetzt nur noch einer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (16. März 2021)




----------



## Burba (17. März 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1228949Anhang anzeigen 1228950Anhang anzeigen 1228951


zeig doch sowas nich...
ich versuch grad keinen Nachfolger fürs Pug zu planen 😏


----------



## dertutnix (20. März 2021)

Phase 1 (LRS beim Stooge MK4 von 27.5+ auf 29+) erledigt







nächste Schritte
MK4: tauschen Lenker, Sattel, Ritzel, Blatt
Scrambler: LRS 27.5 auf Boost umbauen lassen, Teile vom Krampus (Schaltung, Bremse) ausbauen, aufbauen...


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2021)

Ist der hintere Reifen sauber auf die Felge geploppt? Sieht so aus als ob der Schriftzug noch von der Felge verdeckt wird (im Gegensatz zu vorne).


----------



## dertutnix (20. März 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ist der hintere Reifen sauber auf die Felge geploppt? Sieht so aus als ob der Schriftzug noch von der Felge verdeckt wird (im Gegensatz zu vorne).


da sind die falschen Schläuche drin, deswegen trügt der Eindruck nicht, das muss noch gerichtet werden.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (21. März 2021)

29+ stehen dem Bike besser, finde ich


----------



## versteher (21. März 2021)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> 29+ stehen dem Bike besser, finde ich


+1
Ich finde auch, daß 29+ an dem Bike viel stimmiger aussieht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. März 2021)

Die Gabel find ich sooooo häßlich😯


----------



## ONE78 (21. März 2021)

Die Gabel finde ich soooo geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. März 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Die Gabel find ich sooooo häßlich😯



+1
Die ist so 1960.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. März 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Die Gabel find ich sooooo häßlich😯


+1


----------



## blubboo (21. März 2021)

Die ist so Oldshool, dass sie schon wieder cool ist.


----------



## CC. (21. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Phase 1 (LRS beim Stooge MK4 von 27.5+ auf 29+) erledigt


Gabel hin oder her.
Aber dieser Reifen hat nix getaugt. Der hat schon im Ständer einen Durchschlag gekriegt


----------



## dertutnix (22. März 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Die Gabel find ich sooooo häßlich😯


Geschmäcker halt 
was mir an der und an vielen anderen, Surly ist da (leider) das Paradebeispiel, nicht gefäll, sind die ganzen Vorkehrungen für irgendwelche Transportsysteme.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. März 2021)

Hässlich ja aber stelle die mir durchaus komfortabel vor in verbindung mit dicken reifen 50mm federweg😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. März 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Die Gabel finde ich soooo geil!


+1


----------



## dertutnix (1. April 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1231989


Frage: der Bontrager XR2 3.0 (= HR) sitzt knapp und schleift minimal links. Daher überlege ich, ob ich hinten auf einen 2.6 oder 2.8 wechsel. XR2 und XR4 gibt es jeweils in 2.6. Den XR2 3.0 hatte ich wegen des Abrollverhaltens gewählt.
Kann jemand etwas über die unterschiedliche Breite von 2.6 und 3.0 der beiden Reifentypen etwas sagen? 
Kann jemand etwas zu den Abrollverhalten der beiden Reifentypen etwas sagen? 

Danke schon vorab für eure Unterstützung


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. April 2021)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. April 2021)

3“ machen Spaß😉


----------



## gpzmandel (11. April 2021)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> 3“ machen Spaß😉
> Anhang anzeigen 1247700


Schön jetzt mit Federgabel, das ging aber schnell. Ich bin auch immer wieder begeistert mit  3.0 zu fahren. Magst Du deine Farben nicht das Du immer alles Schwarz Weiß zeigst   oder kommst es einen dann so mehr nach Fat vor


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. April 2021)

@gpzmandel Bei dem schlechten Wetter wird das Foto der Farbe nicht gerecht!😋😗
War ja nicht so einfach,eine Federgabel zu bekommen,die haben ja Lieferzeiten,von gut und böse weit entfernt!🙄
Aber kennst du ja vom Steuersatz her!😆
Poste doch mal ein pic von deinem mit RR.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. April 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Schön jetzt mit Federgabel, das ging aber schnell. Ich bin auch immer wieder begeistert mit  3.0 zu fahren. Magst Du deine Farben nicht das Du immer alles Schwarz Weiß zeigst   oder kommst es einen dann so mehr nach Fat vor


Wieviele Token fährst du in deiner Reba?


----------



## Tony- (11. April 2021)

3.0 im Fully waren wie Sofa fahren  😬


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (11. April 2021)

Ja gut wenn man noch 3 3" taugliche gabeln liegen hat😁


----------



## Permafrost (13. April 2021)

Weis jemand zufällig ob die Kenda Havok (kein soprt oder pro) Faltbar sind zwecks Versand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (13. April 2021)

Wenn nicht mach ne 8 drauß geht immer


----------



## nightwolf (13. April 2021)

Eine 8 zu drehen ist doof. So kommen Knicke rein.
Es gibt eine Methode 'auf dreimal', nur sind dafuer Plusreifen zu dick


----------



## Permafrost (13. April 2021)

Hmmm DHL Paket geht auf 120x60x60, wenn ich dem Verkäufer schreib der soll die zu ner art elypse in nen Karton werfen sollte ja nix passieren...
Sollte klappen


----------



## nightwolf (13. April 2021)

Ja oder der Klassiker total ueberdimensionaler Karton und diagonal 😁


----------



## gpzmandel (13. April 2021)

Kleiner Umbau neue Reifen Rocket Ron, Steuersatz Hope , Aheadkappe Alugear und Peaty's Tubeless Ventile in Silber 
Gabelschaft poliert und Brooks C17 aus der Restekiste.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. April 2021)

Bin einfach nur happy: Bombtrack ADV 29+ in XL. Für mich stimmt an dem Rad gerade einfach alles;-)


----------



## Rubberduckxi (16. April 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bin einfach nur happy: Bombtrack ADV 29+ in XL. Für mich stimmt an dem Rad gerade einfach alles;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251218Anhang anzeigen 1251219


So ein breites Grinsen ist einfach toll 
Bike ist es natürlich ebenso!


----------



## nightwolf (16. April 2021)

Ohohoh fuer das Shirt gibts bestimmt boese Seitenblicke 🤣


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. April 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ohohoh fuer das Shirt gibts bestimmt boese Seitenblicke 🤣


Manch einen Spruch habe ich schon bekommen, aber nicht während der Fahrt. Es steht ja nicht hinten drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ohohoh fuer das Shirt gibts bestimmt boese Seitenblicke 🤣


Das Nase rümpfen erklärt sich bestimmt eher aus dem Baumwollstoff.


----------



## [email protected] (16. April 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bin einfach nur happy: Bombtrack ADV 29+ in XL. Für mich stimmt an dem Rad gerade einfach alles;-)


*Ein tolles Bike!*  
Hatte ich lange auch auf dem Zettel. Habe mich dann aber wegen den Gepäckträgern für das TREK1120 entschieden.  29+ und Bikepacking passt einfach super zusammen!
Ich wünsche Dir viele schöne Touren und tolle Genussmomente!  Ride on!


----------



## Rommos (16. April 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bin einfach nur happy: Bombtrack ADV 29+ in XL. Für mich stimmt an dem Rad gerade einfach alles;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251218Anhang anzeigen 1251219


 
Hast du den Rahmen "solo" gekauft? 
Weil ja doch viel Silber  🥰 dran ist - und wäre mir entgangen, dass das so angeboten worden wäre 🤔

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## nightwolf (16. April 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab 26x3 von Aliexpress im Einsatz.
> Das sind mehr so universelle Reifen, kein grobes Profil.
> Auch zu sehen im Album 'Xtracycle'
> 
> ...


Ich hab davon hier noch gar nicht berichtet, aber ich hab die 3" Schlappen vom Ali jetzt tubeless zum Laufen bekommen.
Vorgehensweise: Anleitung von Coffee & Chainrings zum Nachbau des Felgenprofils einer TLR Felge (Youtube), und dann so viele Umdrehungen Tesa 4289 Band geklebt bis die Reifen stramm sassen.
Es waren zwoelf 😳
Dann gelang der *'Plopp'* mit dem Tire Booster

Naja aufm Foto sieht man natuerlich eigentlich nix 😁


----------



## c3pflo (16. April 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bin einfach nur happy: Bombtrack ADV 29+ in XL. Für mich stimmt an dem Rad gerade einfach alles;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251218Anhang anzeigen 1251219


Oha, wunderschönes Rad! Hast du die Sardine ersetzt? Scheint mir recht ähnlich zu sein vom Einsatzbereich, oder?


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. April 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hast du den Rahmen "solo" gekauft?
> Weil ja doch viel Silber  🥰 dran ist - und wäre mir entgangen, dass das so angeboten worden wäre 🤔
> 
> Viel Spaß damit


Roman, ich baue doch immer alles selber auf...Das Silber passt in meinen Augen sehr gut zum Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. April 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Roman, ich baue doch immer alles selber auf...Das Silber passt in meinen Augen sehr gut zum Rad.


Da haben aber auch einige Teile von mehreren Salsas ein neues Zuhause gefunden?


----------



## Rommos (16. April 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Roman, ich baue doch immer alles selber auf...Das Silber passt in meinen Augen sehr gut zum Rad.


Ja, das weiß ich doch - hatte nur nicht auf dem Schirm, dass man auch ein frameset  bekommen kann  
Silber passt top - da würden sogar deinen silbernen Dually gut passen - oder sind die verkauft worden🤔 irgendwas hab ich im Sinn....


----------



## dertutnix (16. April 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Manch einen Spruch habe ich schon bekommen...


----------



## nightwolf (16. April 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> (...)


Ich muss mir gelegentlich auf die Zunge beissen. 
Wenn da Leute mit Elektro unterwegs sind. Halb so alt wie ich
'Hoffentlich brauch ich mal keine Elektrokruecke wenn ich in Dein Alter komme'


----------



## dertutnix (16. April 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich muss mir gelegentlich auf die Zunge beissen...


bitte hier auf alle Fälle und keine Diskussion dazu hier anfangen


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da haben aber auch einige Teile von mehreren Salsas ein neues Zuhause gefunden?


Eigentlich nur der Laufradsatz, und der auch noch nicht final.


Rommos schrieb:


> Ja, das weiß ich doch - hatte nur nicht auf dem Schirm, dass man auch ein frameset  bekommen kann
> Silber passt top - da würden sogar deinen silbernen Dually gut passen - oder sind die verkauft worden🤔 irgendwas hab ich im Sinn....


DenRahmen bekommt man ganz selten und fast nicht in XL. Hatte Glück bei Staub und Teer...

Den LRS hab ich noch und der ist auf der Sardine drauf, die grad mein Alltagsradl ist. Für eine längere Tour baue ich den Dually LRS drauf und wie Du sagst: der passt sicher gut.


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. April 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Den LRS hab ich noch und der ist auf der Sardine drauf, die grad mein Alltagsradl ist.


Hier nun das plusbereifte Alltagsradl


----------



## Burba (8. Mai 2021)

ich hab mal wieder am Kona gespielt...hatte die Laufräder vom Pugsley über, die Felgen waren ja noch... 😏
also...





gestern wars dann soweit






leider geht durch das blaue Felgenband das Orange der Nippel etwas unter, aber man muss schon Kompromisse machen...


----------



## blubboo (8. Mai 2021)

Was für Reifen sind das?


----------



## Rommos (8. Mai 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> ich hab mal wieder am Kona gespielt...hatte die Laufräder vom Pugsley über, die Felgen waren ja noch... 😏
> also...
> 
> gestern wars dann soweit
> ...


Das sind die kleine Details, die erst dann ins Auge fallen, wenn man mal genau schaut und genießt 👍
Hast ja einen orangen Spacer dran, vielleicht noch orange FlaHa-Schrauben dazu (oder sind ja schon wie an der Gabel ja auch) - sehr schönes Bike 🥰 viel Freude damit Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (8. Mai 2021)

blubboo schrieb:


> Was für Reifen sind das?


Surly Dirt Wizard


----------



## Burba (9. Mai 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das sind die kleine Details, die erst dann ins Auge fallen, wenn man mal genau schaut und genießt 👍
> Hast ja einen orangen Spacer dran, vielleicht noch orange FlaHa-Schrauben dazu (oder sind ja schon wie an der Gabel ja auch) - sehr schönes Bike 🥰 viel Freude damit Jens


Danke Roman 
ich werd wohl das orange Ovali wieder dran tun...
und wenns mal wieder was zu kaufen gibt, ne orange Sattelklemme


----------



## dertutnix (16. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier helfen: mein neues Projekt zieht sich, da die Sattelstütze sich nicht weit genug ins Sattelrohr versenken lässt. Maße passen: 30,9. Es scheint, das der Rahmen ordentlich mit Wachs gegen das Rosten geschützt ist und sich beim Einschieben der Stütze das Wachs dann immer bis zum Blockieren zusammenschiebt. 






Versuche mit Erhitzen/Fön und einem einfachen Reiniger haben nur bedingt Erfolg gebracht. Bevor ich nun härtere Chemie einsetze würde ich gerne eure Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps wissen, wie ich das Sattelrohr soweit freibekomme, dass ich dem Rahmen nicht schade und trotzdem die Stütze reinbekomme. Ausreiben? Wobei das Rohr wohl das nicht nötig hätte. Freu mich auf eure Unterstützung, danke schon vorab.


----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit, ich tu mich ein bisschen schwer mit der Vorstellung, dass *Wachs* imstande  sein sollte, so sehr zu blockieren.
Aber ja, dann ausreiben. Und zwar mit einer Reibahle. Da Du die vermutlich eher nicht hast in der passenden Groesse, hiesse das Werkstatt aufsuchen.

Es gibt auch diese 'Besen'  zum Entgraten usw. fuer die Handbohrmaschine (vgl. Link), aber ich befuerchte, dass ein solcher das Wachs nur erhitzt (und dann gibts nur eine Schmiererei) und falls es in Wirklichkeit (was ich eher vermute) eine Stufe oder Kante im Sitzrohr ist, dann eben nichts hilft.



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B084LH5915
		


Als ich sowas in der Art schon mal hatte, waren es festgegammelte Reste einer alten Sattelstuetze.
Die hab ich mit der Reibahle zwar wegbekommen, aber dafuer ist jetzt an der Stelle der Rahmen durch 😠
Also vielleicht eher eine China-Sattelstuetze besorgen und 'opfern' = passend ablaengen.
Oder gehts Dir um Sattelstuetze versenken? Dann ist das natuerlich auch wieder keine Option, denn dann wird sie fuers normal drauf Sitzen zu kurz 🙄


----------



## dertutnix (16. Mai 2021)

Danke dir. Hatte vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es sich um einen Stahlrahmen handelt. Zum Einsatz kommt eine Dropperstütze von Bike Yoke.

der Vorschlag „Drahtbürste“ ist gut, merke ich mir schonmal, da ich eine Reibe nicht habe und die Radshops in meiner Gegend nur abwinken bzw. Termin im Juni anbieten.

es dürfte sich tatsächlich um Wachs handeln. Ich mache später noch Fotos, wie sich das Rohr „verändert“.


----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> (...) Ich mache später noch Fotos, wie sich das Rohr „verändert“.


Undankbare Aufgabe fuer eine 'normale' Kamera.
Ich denke mir da brauchst Du eher sowas was die Spezis bei meiner Frau in der Klinik den Leuten von hinten ... ja lassen wir das ... 😁


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Mai 2021)

Haben die in der KFZ-Werksatt keinen Wachsentferner?
Die müssen doch neue Autos auch entwachsen.
Wenn gar nichts geht,Hülse rein und eine dünnere Sattelstütze fahren.

P.S. schon geschlitzten Besenstiel mit Schmirgelleinen umspannt,probiert?


----------



## accutrax (16. Mai 2021)

Hatte das gleiche Problem vor einigen Jahren bei einem gebraucht gekauften Ragley Rahmen.
Der Vorbesitzer hatte den Rahmen mit Hohlraumversiegelung auf Wachsbasis behandelt,
mit der Folge das die Sattelstütze regelrecht auf Anschlag ging !
Mit Reinigungsbenzin, einem Besenstiel und einigen Lappen war das Problem aber schnell gelöst.

Falls es kein Wachs ist sondern  der Beginn des nicht aufgeriebenen Bereichs oder gar eine Kante
wäre es aus meiner Sicht wichtig  einen Shop zu suchen der Erfahrung mit diesem Vorgang hat,
oder zumindest jemanden der das schonmal an einem Stahlrahmen gemacht hat.

Ich hatte meine Reibahle (Cyclus mit Schaftverlängerung und zusätzlicher Führung) einmal an einen Freund ausgeliehen und trotz sicherlich bedachtem Einsatz  war sein Rahmen nachher Schrott..


gruss accu


----------



## Martina H. (16. Mai 2021)

..und wenn Du mal bei den Rahmenbauern anfragst? Evtl. haben die ja einen Plan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (16. Mai 2021)

Innenlager raus und dann von oben erhitzen könnte funktionieren.


----------



## dertutnix (16. Mai 2021)

Mein Problem hat sich erledigt, danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Rubberduckxi (16. Mai 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Mein Problem hat sich erledigt, danke für eure Hilfe


Und was hast du jetzt gemacht?


----------



## dertutnix (16. Mai 2021)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Und was hast du jetzt gemacht?


Mich getraut 

ich hatte ja schon mit dem Fön vorgearbeitet und gestern mit einem Reinigungsmittel experimentiert. Nur zu wenig den Lappen getränkt und daher keinen Erfolg gehabt. Heute dann den Lappen richtig Nass gemacht und mit einem Stock den Stoff gut im Rohr gerieben, dann noch mit einer Rundbürste gearbeitet, mit sauberen Tuch nachgeputzt, Stütze sauber gemacht und Bingo...

edit: herzlichen Dank noch für die schnelle und v.a. freundliche Hilfe


----------



## fluxito (16. Mai 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Bin einfach nur happy: Bombtrack ADV 29+ in XL. Für mich stimmt an dem Rad gerade einfach alles;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251218Anhang anzeigen 1251219


was fährst du denn für eine Gabel? Ich überleg mir für mein ADV auch grad in eine zusätzliche Federgabel zu investieren...fall man eine kriegt..


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Mai 2021)

fluxito schrieb:


> was fährst du denn für eine Gabel? Ich überleg mir für mein ADV auch grad in eine zusätzliche Federgabel zu investieren...fall man eine kriegt..


Manitou Magnum Comp mit 100mm





Ich hingegen suche eine lange Starrgabel aus Carbon mit Ösen. Und eine, bei der ich nicht die Lieferzeit bedeutet, dass ich sie erst im Juli bekomme. Bombtrack, Whisky, Enve, Cinq sind nirgends zu bekommen, einzig Trek....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (17. Mai 2021)

Juli ist doch gut ... also falls es Juli 2021 ist, was ich kaum glauben mag.
Vor ein paar Wochen sprachen wir ueber das Bike welches ich im Spaetsommer 2019 fuer meinen Sohn besorgt habe (Kona Unit) - Den Leute die das heute gerne haetten taeten ward April 2022 genannt.


----------



## fluxito (17. Mai 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Manitou Magnum Comp mit 100mm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1273770
> 
> Ich hingegen suche eine lange Starrgabel aus Carbon mit Ösen. Und eine, bei der ich nicht die Lieferzeit bedeutet, dass ich sie erst im Juli bekomme. Bombtrack, Whisky, Enve, Cinq sind nirgends zu bekommen, einzig Trek....


----------



## fluxito (17. Mai 2021)

@oli_muenchen Ich find jetzt keine Einbaumaße da die gabel nirgens mehr gelistet ist, hast du eine Einbauhöhe parat?
Bombtrack gibt ja auf seiner Homepage an das das ADV für Gabeln mit 120-130mm ausgelegt ist.
Die Original Carbongabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von 505mm was ja eher einer 100mm Gabel entspricht...
Ich bin verwirrt...
Die Trekgabel wäre doch ok, oder? Ich find die speziell mit der Frontrackaufnahme sogar optimal.
Salsa schon geschaut?


----------



## blubboo (17. Mai 2021)

505 mm entspricht einer 100 mm ohne Sag. 
Ca 480mm würde mit Sag passen.


----------



## Rommos (18. Mai 2021)




----------



## dominik_sp (18. Mai 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, mir gefallen solche Räder.
Einfach Purismus pur 😍
Aber mein Umfeld bekrittelt an meinem Bike, dass ich keine Federgabel habe und somit im Gelände nicht fahrbar wäre.
Wenn es dann bergab geht, kommt komischerweise keiner mehr nach 🤔


----------



## dominik_sp (20. Mai 2021)

Ohne jetzt gleich ein neues Thema starten zu müssen hätte ich hier ein Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
Hat schon irgendwer Erfahrungen mit dem *TERAVAIL Coronado 27,5+* (3") Reifen?

Hier der Link: https://r2-bike.com/TERAVAIL-Reifen-CORONADO-275-650B-x-30-Light-and-Supple-schwarz-tanwall 

Mir gefällt dieser Reifen sehr und ich frage mich, wie dieser im Vergleich zum Schwalbe G-One in 2,8" ist.
Vom Rollwiderstand und auch von der Geländegängigkeit bin ich mit dem G-One ja sehr zufrieden, aber wenn es Nass wird dafür umso weniger...
Ich bin von der Continental Black-Chilli Gummimischung zu sehr verwöhnt worden.


----------



## oli_muenchen (20. Mai 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt gleich ein neues Thema starten zu müssen hätte ich hier ein Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> Hat schon irgendwer Erfahrungen mit dem *TERAVAIL Coronado 27,5+* (3") Reifen?
> 
> Hier der Link: https://r2-bike.com/TERAVAIL-Reifen-CORONADO-275-650B-x-30-Light-and-Supple-schwarz-tanwall
> ...


Ich hab den in 29“. Für trockenes Gelände ist der wirklich gut, bietet ausreichend Grip und rollt gut. Bei Nässe kommt er bald an seine Grenzen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Mai 2021)

@oli_muenchen
o.T. aber das Bild zeigt ja mehr, ist das  dort normal mit den Leuten auf den Biketrails?


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Mai 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @oli_muenchen
> o.T. aber das Bild zeigt ja mehr, ist das  dort normal mit den Leuten auf den Biketrails?
> Anhang anzeigen 1276284


Blöde Leute gibt es auch in Livigno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (21. Mai 2021)

@oli_muenchen Danke für die Antwort, dann wird es wohl eher ein Continental+ Reifen.
 Schade, die Skinwall-Reifen gefallen mir sooo gut.


----------



## skaster (21. Mai 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @oli_muenchen
> o.T. aber das Bild zeigt ja mehr, ist das  dort normal mit den Leuten auf den Biketrails?
> Anhang anzeigen 1276284


Ich verstehe deine Irritation nicht, es wird doch auf den kleinen Schildern extra auf Fußgänger auf der Strecke hingewiesen, genauso wie auf Tiere, Wind und unebene Wegstrecke.
Oder sind das Verbotsschilder und Wind ist auf der Strecke verboten?


----------



## nightwolf (21. Mai 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> (...) Oder sind das Verbotsschilder und Wind ist auf der Strecke verboten?


Naja. Als Fussgaenger koennte man *wissen*, dass man hier falsch ist. 
_Was genau steht da riesengross auf dem Schild ueber der Einfahrt?? _
Wind, Ziegen, rauer Untergrund ... das ist eben hoehere Gewalt.
Von daher sind das schon zweierlei Dinge, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## dominik_sp (22. Mai 2021)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich hab den in 29“. Für trockenes Gelände ist der wirklich gut, bietet ausreichend Grip und rollt gut. Bei Nässe kommt er bald an seine Grenzen.


Sorry, dass ich dich nochmal belästige, aber irgendwie scheint meine Unvernunft Überhand zu nehmen.
Wie rollen die TERAVAIL´s auf Asphalt?

Liebe Grüße
Dominik


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Mai 2021)

Auf Asphalt rollen die super!
(eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## dominik_sp (22. Mai 2021)

Spitze, vielen Dank 🙏🏻


----------



## nightwolf (22. Mai 2021)

Wir sind doch beim Thema Plus-Reifen, gell??
Ich wollte nur kurz mal meine bescheidene Erfahrung einstreuen: 
'Rollen' und 'Rollen' ist speziell bei Plus echt zweierlei.
Ich habe meinen Plustraktor von AV13D Schwalbe Schlaeuchen auf Tubeless umgestellt und das ist absolut kein Vergleich. Vorher rollte die Kiste mies, jetzt rollt sie super.


----------



## dominik_sp (22. Mai 2021)

Natürlich sind wir beim Thema Plus-Reifen 😉
Und da ich auch schlauchlos fahre bin ich nicht darauf gespannt ständig die Reifen wechseln zu müssen wenn es, nur als Beispiel, um Tagesausfahrten mit der Familie geht.
Dort bin ich nämlich hauptsächlich auf asphaltierten Strecken unterwegs.
Finde auch, dass ein Schlauch den Reifen ordentlich mieser rollen lässt 👍🏻


----------



## nightwolf (22. Mai 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Natürlich sind wir beim Thema Plus-Reifen 😉 (...)


Ja *Du *blickst noch durch aber wenn Du erstmal in mein Alter kommst und dann auch noch zu viele Fenster offen hast auf dem Monitor, dann ... 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (22. Mai 2021)

Ich verstehe dich zu gut.
Musste als Beispiel lange überlegen, in welche Kategorie mein Triton-Aufbau reinpasst.


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. Mai 2021)

Also, für einen Plus-Reifen rollt der Coronado gut, nur etwas schlechter als der Chronicle. Zum Thema Rollwiderstand: ich fahre seit Jahren nix anderes als Schwalbe SV19A. Auch in Plusreifen 29x3.0. Vom Gewicht her kaum ein Unterschied zu schlauchlos aber weitaus besser zu handlen als die Milchsuppe.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Mai 2021)

also ich fahre seit Feb. 2010 in allen Bikes nur noch mit Milch und habe keine Probleme mit der Milchsuppe.
"Probleme" habe ich meistens nur wenn ich vergessen habe Milch aufzufüllen . 
Wenn keine mehr drinnen ist, kann die im Fall der Fälle natürlich auch nicht dichten.
In den 11 Jahren hatte ich jetzt nur 2-3 Cuts, die die Milch nicht dicht bekommen hat. Aber da hätte bzw hat auch ein dann eingezogener Schlauch nicht wirklich geholfen. Seit ca 5 Jahren habe ich auch nur noch die Salami Dinger dabei um unterwegs eventuelle größere Löcher zu stopfen. Ein paar mal gebraucht, aber da wäre ein Schlauch auch hin gewesen.
Ich will keinen Schlauch mehr, das funktioniert mit der Milch mittlerweile bei allen Reifenherstellern sehr gut.
Nur bei kaltverformten Felgen ist die Montage von (neuen) Reifen manchmal etwas tricky, da kann aber ja die Milch und der Reifen nichts für


----------



## gpzmandel (24. Mai 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt gleich ein neues Thema starten zu müssen hätte ich hier ein Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> Hat schon irgendwer Erfahrungen mit dem *TERAVAIL Coronado 27,5+* (3") Reifen?
> 
> Hier der Link: https://r2-bike.com/TERAVAIL-Reifen-CORONADO-275-650B-x-30-Light-and-Supple-schwarz-tanwall
> ...


Kann mich da denn Vorredner nur anschließen. Guter Reifen auf trockenen Untergrund rollt gut und baut sehr breit, auf meiner Felge Newmen A35 78mm. Bei Nässe kommt er sehr schnell an seine Grenzen. Ich hätte hier einen guten Satzt liegen 27.5 x 3.0 komplett gereinigt.


----------



## dominik_sp (24. Mai 2021)

Hey, ich werde dir schreiben 👍🏻


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2021)

Da hier die geballte Kompetenz an Plusreifen liest und schreibt, mal ein Frage.
Dummerweise paßt bei mir hinten kein 3.0er mal 27,5 rein, sonst würde ich den Knard fahren. Deswegen suche ich gerade den bestrollernden 27,5er mit, maximal 70mm breite, auf einer 40mm (oder 45mm) Felge.
Und es soll kein 2.8er Maxxis sein und logischerweise Nässegrip egal 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (27. Mai 2021)

WTB hätte da den Ranger in 2.8", der rollt wirklich sehr gut.
Und Onza den Canis in 2.85".


----------



## ONE78 (27. Mai 2021)

Ich denke der Ranger ist auch zu breit, mein 3er ist es zumindest...

schnell—> super moto x oder g-one


----------



## gpzmandel (27. Mai 2021)

Hier stand Müll 🍻


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2021)

Den Ranger hab ich in 26 Zoll ...stimmt würde passen in 2.8 mal 27,5, wenn er nicht breiter als der 26 Zoll ist 🤔
Der 3.0er ist schon wesentlich breiter. Habe den nämlich 26 Zoll vorne und den 2.8er hinten gefahren.
Werd mal schaun was bei den WTBs so zu kaufen gibt 

G.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Mai 2021)

Wenn der Reifen ausser gut rollen nicht viel können muss würde ich den 2.8er G-One nehmen.
Der ist auf einer 46mm Maulweiten Felge 71 mm breit.





und 720g ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MDewi (27. Mai 2021)

Jörg,
Rocket Ron ...... Auch wenn ich kein Schwalbefan bin😝
Martin


----------



## Holland (27. Mai 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn der Reifen ausser gut rollen nicht viel können muss würde ich den 2.8er G-One nehmen.
> Der ist auf einer 46mm Maulweiten Felge 71 mm breit.



Hätte ich gebraucht zu verkaufen. Einfach melden, wenn es der flotte g-one werden sollte.

Gruss
Holland


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Mai 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Purismus pur 😍


Für die Wortfolge geb ich dir Pro mal proper props! 

Und Semi-Ontopic:

Liebe Menschen bei Continental,

ich bewundere eure hervorragende Arbeit im Bereich Fahrradreifen und würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ihr den RaceKing und den CrossKing in echten Plusgrößen produzieren könntet. Das würde bestimmt allen total Spass machen und der Markt dafür ist auch überhaupt gar nicht so klein wie es eure Marktforschung ergeben hat. Ehrlich jetzt! Da ist euch wahrscheinlich ein kleiner Lapsus unterlaufen. Kann ja mal passieren.
Ich bestelle hiermit schon mal je einen RaceKing und einen CrossKing RaceSport Protection in 29x3.0 vor.
Hier im Thread seht ihr auch, dass deutlicher Bedarf am SpeedKing in Plusgrößen besteht!

Herzlich euer
Unterstrich stalker Unterstrich


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2021)

Der G-One schaut schon arg Profillos aus...hmmh...was ansich auf nur Wurzeltrails und Schotterforststraßen wenig zu sagen hat. Breite wäre ja perfekt.

Schwalbe paßt net zum vorderen Knard, weil der bleibt vorne erstmal.

Wird wohl der Ranger werden, weil der hat mir auf Trails garnet schlecht getaugt in 26 Zoll.






G.


----------



## blubboo (27. Mai 2021)

Raketen Ronny in 2.8 kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2021)

Eben den Ranger geordert. Danke für die Tips 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2021)

Hab heut die zweite Tour mit dem 27.5er  2.8 Ranger hinten, paßt 
Hab mich aber für die 1kg Variante, in leicht rollernt, entschieden. Da sind die Seitenwände doch etwas stabiler und ich brauch weniger angst haben. Da doch oft auch steinige Teile, selbst bei Rollertrailtagen, dabei sind 
Reifen war sofort dicht ohne Luftverlust seit Mittwoch. Draufziehen mit Einlage hat aber ein wenig Energie gekostet  

G.


----------



## wassertreter (26. Juli 2021)

Mal ganz was andres... technische Derailfrage. Mein altes (Disc+Canti) Surly 1x1 hat noch 68mm BB. Welche Vierkant Achslänge brooch ma da bei 1x10 oder 11 Umbau?


----------



## nightwolf (26. Juli 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Mal ganz was andres... technische Derailfrage. Mein altes (Disc+Canti) Surly 1x1 hat noch 68mm BB. Welche Vierkant Achslänge brooch ma da bei 1x10 oder 11 Umbau?


Du brauchst diejenige Welle, die zur Kurbel passt.
Also so, dass Dein einziges Kettenblatt ungefaehr dort hin kommt, wo bei Dreifach das mittlere war.

Oder eben, wenn Du die Kurbel von Dreifach behalten willst und eben nur noch *ein* Blatt montieren willst ... dann einfach lassen wie es war.
Alternativ, wenn Du eine neue Kurbel mit Hohlwelle verwenden willst (ginge ja auch), dann ist die Welle sowieso an der rechten Kurbel dran. _Das ginge ja auch ..._


----------



## wassertreter (27. Juli 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Du brauchst diejenige Welle, die zur Kurbel passt.
> Also so, dass Dein einziges Kettenblatt ungefaehr dort hin kommt, wo bei Dreifach das mittlere war.
> 
> Oder eben, wenn Du die Kurbel von Dreifach behalten willst und eben nur noch *ein* Blatt montieren willst ... dann einfach lassen wie es war.
> Alternativ, wenn Du eine neue Kurbel mit Hohlwelle verwenden willst (ginge ja auch), dann ist die Welle sowieso an der rechten Kurbel dran. _Das ginge ja auch ..._


Prinzipiell Schon klar aber ich bin nicht sicher ob bei 68mm und 26x3,0 nicht die Kette in die Quere kommt?

Der Vorteil bei Vierkant ist ja das Spektrum an achslängen, ausserdem gibts da auch jede Menge neu


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juli 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Prinzipiell Schon klar aber ich bin nicht sicher ob bei 68mm und 26x3,0 nicht die Kette in die Quere kommt?
> 
> Der Vorteil bei Vierkant ist ja das Spektrum an achslängen, ausserdem gibts da auch jede Menge neu


guckste mal was sheldon brown zur lagerbreite sagt und kettenlinie sagt.
lässt sich am rad ja gut ausmessen, ob das passen würde.


----------



## nightwolf (27. Juli 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Prinzipiell Schon klar aber ich bin nicht sicher ob bei 68mm und 26x3,0 nicht die Kette in die Quere kommt?


Ja das kann passieren


wassertreter schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei Vierkant ist ja das Spektrum an achslängen, ausserdem gibts da auch jede Menge neu


Eine laengere *Welle *<oder eine anderweitige Methode zur Verschiebung der Kettenlinie nach aussen z. B. aeussere Position nutzen statt mittlerer> hilft Dir aber nicht weiter, weil Du dann nicht mehr auf die niedrigen Gaenge kommst = zu viel Schraeglauf.
Ich hab fuer meine Nichte ein 1x8 aufgebaut. Ich hatte das Blatt erst *aussen* (ich fand das sieht doof aus wenn die aeussere Position so erkennbar leer ist, war halt eine Dreifachkurbel aus dem Lagerbestand). Das ging einfach nicht. Also hab ich noch einen Rockring besorgt und das Blatt in der Mitte und den Ring aussen montiert.

War/ist das 1x1 nicht ein SSP-Bike? Da kann man diesem Problem entgehen, indem man die Kettenlinie ganz aussen waehlt. Ich hab bei SSP-Aufbau mit MTB-Basis auch die aeussere Position verwendet.
Das ergibt dann auch 'normalere' Ritzelgroessen, also z. B. 42/17 statt sonst vll 32/13 oder sowas


----------



## wassertreter (1. August 2021)

Danke Leute.
Und nochwas: ist Knard oder Ranger in 26x3.0 im Moment überhaupt irgendwo zu kriegen?


----------



## versteher (1. August 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Danke Leute.
> Und nochwas: ist Knard oder Ranger in 26x3.0 im Moment überhaupt irgendwo zu kriegen?


Ich schätze die Zeiten sind endgültig vorbei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wassertreter (1. August 2021)

Hm dann wirds möglicherweise ein 27,5+ werden…
 Wobei Rene Herse Humptulips auch hoch im kurs steht, sollte ja wieder lieferbar werden…


----------



## nightwolf (1. August 2021)

Ich hab nochmal gesucht, es gibt wohl auch den 26x3 Reifen nicht mehr, den ich mal bei Aliexpress gekauft hatte - auch nicht in 29x3 .









						39.99US $ |Free Shipping Mtb Bicycle Tires 29er 26er 26 3.0 Tube Cover - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Witzig, Bike24 hat einen guenstigen 26x3 Reifen gelistet, aber nicht MTB-artig, und auch nicht lieferbar, und bei Kenda auf der Webseite gibts den auch nicht. Und wieder anderswo steht eine ETRTO Angabe von 68-559, was weit weniger als 3.0" waere






						Kenda Flame Wire Bead Tire - 26x3.0 Inches
					

Kenda ▶ Wide cruiser tire with unique flame profile and ripped surface for maximum grip.




					www.bike24.com


----------



## nightwolf (1. August 2021)

Da gibts nen 26x3 Reifen von Surly, sogar lieferbar









						SURLY DIRT WIZARD 26+ FALTREIFEN, 26X3.00, 77-559, 60TPI | Nubuk Bikes
					

SURLY DIRT WIZARD 26+ FALTREIFEN, 26X3.00, 77-559, 60TPI bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## wassertreter (1. August 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Da gibts nen 26x3 Reifen von Surly, sogar lieferbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja der ist mir aber zu krass. Will einfach von der Haustür weg etwas in den Wald Gurken … mit 1x1 Monstercross (Rennlenker)


----------



## nightwolf (1. August 2021)

Dafuer haette es meiner Meinung nach der Aliexpress Reifen getan.
Ich hab den -mit etwas Geduld, Ausdauer, Ingenieurskunst und dem Tire Booster 😁 - sogar Tubeless zum Laufen bekommen. _Was gegenueber den AV13D Schlaeuchen ein Riesenfortschritt war/ist_.

Deswegen habe ich nochmal nachgesehen. Leider ohne positives Resultat 😢 



 

Im Einsatz - nicht nur Ueberbreite, auch Ueberlaenge 😁


----------



## Burba (2. August 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Ja der ist mir aber zu krass. Will einfach von der Haustür weg etwas in den Wald Gurken … mit 1x1 Monstercross (Rennlenker)


Der rollt aber ganz gut...
Ansonsten schau bei den Cruisershops, da gibt's verschiedene 3,0er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (3. August 2021)

Ich hätte mal den Vorgänger mit 2,75 x 26 und der rollte ebenfalls hervorragend. 
... der neuere 3.0er Dirt Wizard soll ein wenig stabiler gebaut sein...


----------



## Burba (3. August 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal den Vorgänger mit 2,75 x 26 und der rollte ebenfalls hervorragend.
> ... der neuere 3.0er Dirt Wizard soll ein wenig stabiler gebaut sein...


und er wiegt auch fast nichts


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> und er wiegt auch fast nichts



Der 60 TPI schon, wenn an mehr Durchschlagschutz will.

G.


----------



## wassertreter (3. August 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal den Vorgänger mit 2,75 x 26 und der rollte ebenfalls hervorragend.


Womit verglichen? Enduro/DH oder XC Gummi?


----------



## versteher (4. August 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Womit verglichen? Enduro/DH oder XC Gummi?


XC Einsatz


----------



## Burba (4. August 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> und er wiegt auch fast nichts





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der 60 TPI schon, wenn an mehr Durchschlagschutz will.
> 
> G.


das war Ironie...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> das war Ironie...



Oh mei...ich werd alt  😩

Der 120TPI ist doch garnicht so schwer, also wenn mans aus der anderen Richtung betrachtet.
Meiner Meinung einer der am besten rollernden Reifen, mit dennoch richtigem Profil, den es auf dem Markt gibt.
Gilt aber nur für den 26 mal 2.75. Der 3.0er ist kacke💩
Und der 27,5er ist natürlich sackschwer, sonst hätte ich den auf meinem Rollerlaufradsatz.

G.


----------



## wassertreter (4. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Reifen, mit dennoch richtigem Profil, den es auf dem Markt gibt.
> Gilt aber nur für den 26 mal 2.75. Der 3.0er ist kacke💩


Jetzt bin ich neugierig… wieso was ist der Unterschied außer den 0,25” ?

oder nur Ironie?? 🤪


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neugierig… wieso was ist der Unterschied außer den 0,25” ?
> 
> oder nur Ironie?? 🤪



Ne keine Ironie. Der 3.0er ist vom Volumen her identisch zum 2.75, hat aber dafür riesige Stollen. Also die 0,25 mehr kommen nur durch das Maß der abstehenden Riesenstollen. Fährt sich auch so wie er optisch aussieht, kein Vergleich zum 2.75er.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. August 2021)

Der 26x2.75er DW rollt sehr gut, kann die Worte von Jörg nur bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (6. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne keine Ironie. Der 3.0er ist vom Volumen her identisch zum 2.75, hat aber dafür riesige Stollen. Also die 0,25 mehr kommen nur durch das Maß der abstehenden Riesenstollen. Fährt sich auch so wie er optisch aussieht, kein Vergleich zum 2.75er.
> 
> G.


Klingt so, als ob der 3,0er schlecht läuft, kann ich nicht bestätigen...
hatte noch nie nen Reifen mit so viel Profil, der so gut ging


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Klingt so, als ob der 3,0er schlecht läuft, kann ich nicht bestätigen...
> hatte noch nie nen Reifen mit so viel Profil, der so gut ging




Kommt auf den Vergleich an. Zu meinen Minion MaxxGrip rollt er gut, aber zum 2.75 DW halt schlecht.
Wer Wert aufs Rollern legt, der wird sich nicht mit den Stollen abärgern wollen. Besonders weil sie auf den meisten Böden nicht mal einen Vorteil haben, da der 2.75 schon gute Stollen hat.

Aber die Optik ist schon echt gut 

G.


----------



## Burba (7. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Vergleich an. Zu meinen Minion MaxxGrip rollt er gut, aber zum 2.75 DW halt schlecht.
> Wer Wert aufs Rollern legt, der wird sich nicht mit den Stollen abärgern wollen. Besonders weil sie auf den meisten Böden nicht mal einen Vorteil haben, da der 2.75 schon gute Stollen hat.
> 
> Aber die Optik ist schon echt gut
> ...



nix mit abärgen  
und auf den meisten Böden täts auch ein Cruiserreifen...
aber schon gut...du findest deine 2,75er besser...
dann sei es so


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> nix mit abärgen
> und auf den meisten Böden täts auch ein Cruiserreifen...
> aber schon gut...du findest deine 2,75er besser...
> dann sei es so



Ich hab beide, deswegen finde ich die 2.75er besser.
Dr 3.0er rollert halt einfach mal schlechter und rollern ist nunmal der Grund sich einen DW zu besorgen und der Grip ist meistens sogar schlechter, bzw. unkontrollierbarer. 

G.


----------



## versteher (7. August 2021)

Ist ja auch egal. Den 2.75 kriegt man ja eh nicht mehr... 
Eine "Rakete" ist bzw. war er tatsächlich


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal. Den 2.75 kriegt man ja eh nicht mehr...
> Eine "Rakete" ist bzw. war er tatsächlich




Ja, Rakete trifft es gut. Man mußte nur aufpassen das man bei Nässe nicht aus der Umlaufbahn geschossen wurde 

G.


----------



## Burba (7. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab beide, deswegen finde ich die 2.75er besser.
> Dr 3.0er rollert halt einfach mal schlechter und rollern ist nunmal der Grund sich einen DW zu besorgen und der Grip ist meistens sogar schlechter, bzw. unkontrollierbarer.
> 
> G.


Jaaa mein Junge...is ja nun gut...


----------



## nightwolf (7. August 2021)

Genau wir machen uns jetzt alle ein Bier 🍻  auf und geniessen den regnerischen Nachmittag vom Fenster aus.

Und das mach ich zur Not auch allein wenn wieder keiner mitzieht 🤣


----------



## Burba (7. August 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Genau wir machen uns jetzt alle ein Bier 🍻  auf und geniessen den regnerischen Nachmittag vom Fenster aus.
> 
> Und das mach ich zur Not auch allein wenn wieder keiner mitzieht 🤣


Kein Bier vor vier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (7. August 2021)

Jetzt Prost🍻


----------



## Speedskater (7. August 2021)

Prost, da mach ich doch mit.


----------



## Starter77 (8. August 2021)

Dto. Prost👍✌️


----------



## Darth Happy (8. August 2021)

Saumäßig, fett!


----------



## wassertreter (8. August 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal. Den 2.75 kriegt man ja eh nicht mehr...
> Eine "Rakete" ist bzw. war er tatsächlich




Hallo Versteher, hab auch meinen Aufbau gestartet. Ist ja schwerstens von deinem inspiriert. Wie breit muss die Kurbel/Kettenlienie sein für 26x3,0 wenn du 10x oder 11x hinten fährst? Hast ja auch 68mm BB oder? Möchte im Winter auch fett fahren.





__





						Surly 1x1 Monstercross/Gravel
					

Hi  baue endlich meinen alten 1x1 Rahmen auf. Natürlich mit Dirt Drops...  Möchte die Rene Herse Humptulips 26x2.3 fahren, aber eventuell bei der Gabel noch etwas tweaken.  Welche empfehlt ihr? Soma Wolverine Gabel: Reifen passt, sieht ok aus All City Gorilla Monsoon Gabel: Reifen check, top...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Danke!


----------



## nightwolf (8. August 2021)

Denkfehler 😁
Die Kettenlinie muss sein wie immer, sonst kommst Du nicht auf die grossen Ritzel  😳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wassertreter (8. August 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Denkfehler 😁
> Die Kettenlinie muss sein wie immer, sonst kommst Du nicht auf die grossen Ritzel  😳



tja und 

(wie) ist 1x11 mit 26x3,0 möglich ?
wie ist die kettenlinie?
Danke 

PS finde Kurbel kann ruhig ein kleines bisschen weiter außen sein wenn du die ersten 2-3 Gänge nur selten fährst


----------



## nightwolf (8. August 2021)

Ich denke, Du musst es ausprobieren.
Je breiter der Reifen ist, umso weniger Platz hast Du fuer die Kette. Irgendwie muss die am Reifen vorbei.
Ob 68mm oder 73mm spielt IMHO keine Rolle - Du baust ja bei 68 eine Scheibe mehr pro Seite ein um genau das zu kompensieren.
Aber es scheint wohl zu funktionieren, wurde ja auch so ab Werk verkauft. 
Und anscheinend geht es wohl auch mit 135mm QR, und nicht nur mit einem breiteren Hinterbau mit Steckachse.
Jedenfalls: Einfach nur Kettenblatt nach aussen, das wird nicht helfen. Die Ritzel muessen dann schon mit nach aussen wandern = das HR breiter werden ... wenn es 'so' nicht passt.









						Instigator 2.0
					






					surlybikes.com


----------



## Burba (8. August 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> (wie) ist 1x11 mit 26x3,0 möglich ?


ja, geht...





ABER...


----------



## Burba (8. August 2021)

wie der Vorredner schon sagt, der Platz für die Kette wird knapp...
hier schliff sie bei den beiden großen Ritzeln am Reifen (war aber ein 3,8er auf ner Dually)




bei der jetzigen Variante kommt die breite Felge der Kette ins Gehege, hab zwei Ritzel rausgenommen und etwas gespacert...

ich glaub 3,0er WTB auf Dually war ohne Probleme...


----------



## versteher (9. August 2021)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Hallo Versteher, hab auch meinen Aufbau gestartet. Ist ja schwerstens von deinem inspiriert. Wie breit muss die Kurbel/Kettenlienie sein für 26x3,0 wenn du 10x oder 11x hinten fährst? Hast ja auch 68mm BB oder? Möchte im Winter auch fett fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fahre mein1x1 mit 1x1-Antrieb und nicht 1x10 oder gar 1x11.
....deswegen kann ich dazu keine qualifizierte Aussage treffen


----------



## nightwolf (9. August 2021)

Bei meinem 26x3 Aufbau ist das 'Problem', dass es sich um ein Longtail handelt.
Das bedeutet, dass dort, wo die Kette am Reifen vorbei geht, sie nicht 'vorne' am Blatt ist, sondern schon die Haelfte eines eventuellen Schraeglaufs nach innen zurueckgelegt hat.
Zwar konnte ich wegen der Laenge dann durchaus die aeussere Position nutzen, aber es schrammt dennoch leicht. Naja gut zu wissen, dass es mit einem 'normal langem' Bike noch grad so passt, auch ohne breiter bauende Achs- / Tretlagerstandards.
Beim Surly 1x1 bleibt dann noch die Frage, wie das Schaltwerk fuer 1x11 ueberhaupt montiert wird. _Ausser 1x11 bedeutet hier 1 Kettenblatt und 11-Gang Alfine_ 😁
Muss man wohl irgendwie adaptieren so wie damals in den 70ern/80ern bei den Raedern mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, die *mit* Schaltwerksadapter als Kettenschalter oder eben *ohne* als Nabenschalter ausgeruestet wurden ...  

Edit: Aha ist heutzutage sogar in etwas edlerer Version lieferbar, die hier sieht genau passend fuer nach hinten offene Bahngabelenden aus:
https://www.sella-berolinum.de/rad-...ter-fuer-rahmen-mit-horizontalen-ausfallenden


----------



## versteher (9. August 2021)

Ich würde sowas von DMR empfehlen...
Es bleibt aber nervige Geschichte beim Radausbau.





						DMR Chain Tug Kettenspanner mit Schaltauge - 10mm
					

DMR ▶ Kettenspanner aus CNC-gefrästem Alu. Version mit integriertem Schaltauge. Für 10mm Achsen.




					www.bike24.de
				




Das SellaBerolinum Teil sieht aber auch sehr gut aus!


----------



## nightwolf (9. August 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> (...) Das SellaBerolinum Teil sieht aber auch sehr gut aus!


Hmm ja ich hab mal recherchiert weil ich da prinzipiell mal wissen wollte was es da gibt. 
Tendenziell wuerde ich aber fuer eine Kettenschaltung nur einen Rahmen mit vertikalem Ausfallende verwenden. *So *passt das zusammen. 
'Andersrum', also SSP am vertikalen Ausfallende, mit Kettenspanner - Das ist eher plausibel.
Einfach weil es oft vorhandene Rahmen mit vertikalem Ausfallende 'im Bestand' gibt und dann will man diesen als SSP z. B. fuer den Alltag nutzen und nicht teuer was Neues kaufen.


----------



## Burba (10. August 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bei meinem 26x3 Aufbau ist das 'Problem', dass es sich um ein Longtail handelt.
> Das bedeutet, dass dort, wo die Kette am Reifen vorbei geht, sie nicht 'vorne' am Blatt ist, sondern schon die Haelfte eines eventuellen Schraeglaufs nach innen zurueckgelegt hat.
> Zwar konnte ich wegen der Laenge dann durchaus die aeussere Position nutzen, aber es schrammt dennoch leicht. Naja gut zu wissen, dass es mit einem 'normal langem' Bike noch grad so passt, auch ohne breiter bauende Achs- / Tretlagerstandards.
> Beim Surly 1x1 bleibt dann noch die Frage, wie das Schaltwerk fuer 1x11 ueberhaupt montiert wird. _Ausser 1x11 bedeutet hier 1 Kettenblatt und 11-Gang Alfine_ 😁
> ...


krass, ist ne Problematik, die mir neu ist...😅
das mag ich an Kona, die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden...
kann ich einfach das passende besorgen, ob Kettenschaltung, Nabe oder SSP


----------



## nightwolf (10. August 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> (....) das mag ich an Kona,  (...)


Ja an einem Kona Unit erkennt man Leute mit nem reichen Vater ... 🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (11. August 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja an einem Kona Unit erkennt man Leute mit nem reichen Vater ... 🙄


pfff...neidisch? 
ich verdien mein Geld selbst


----------



## nightwolf (11. August 2021)

😁 

Ah ich glaube Du weisst nicht wer in meiner Familie ein Kona Unit faehrt


----------



## schlonser (29. August 2021)

Moin, da ich mein HT in den nächsten Monaten komplett starr fahren will, fehlt mir noch ein passendes Vorderrad um den WTB Vigilante 29x2.8 aufzuziehen.

Boost 15x110, 35-40 mm Maulweite der Felge stünden im Lastenheft. Bauen lassen will ich diesmal nich, muß grad ein bißchen auf die Bremse treten kohlemäßig bei der Vielzahl der Projekte, deswegen bis max. 200,-

Hope Fortus 35 kriegt man ab und zu mal günstig, da ihr aber immer eine erstaunliche Marktübersicht habt und oft auch in shops guckt die ich gar nicht kenne, wollte ich mal die Schwarmintelligenz bemühen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (29. August 2021)

Habe bei ebay die rodi tryp 35 schon ein paar mal gekauft








						29" Vorderrad mit XLC Boost Disc Nabe 110/Ø15 mm DT Speiche Rodi TRYP35 Felge  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 29" Vorderrad mit XLC Boost Disc Nabe 110/Ø15 mm DT Speiche Rodi TRYP35 Felge in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2021)

schlonser schrieb:


> Moin, da ich mein HT in den nächsten Monaten komplett starr fahren will, fehlt mir noch ein passendes Vorderrad um den WTB Vigilante 29x2.8 aufzuziehen.
> 
> Boost 15x110, 35-40 mm Maulweite der Felge stünden im Lastenheft. Bauen lassen will ich diesmal nich, muß grad ein bißchen auf die Bremse treten kohlemäßig bei der Vielzahl der Projekte, deswegen bis max. 200,-
> 
> ...


Und wenn du bei CNC was bauen lässt?




__





						Serviceleistung Einspeichen Vorderrad für runde Speichen (Sonderanfertigung) | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				








						Novatec X-Light Disc Vorderradnabe Boost (15x110 mm) 32L schwarz | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				







__





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				



Plus Speichen und Nippel ca. 130€ bei ~880-890g

Der Vigilante ist übrigens eine hervorragende Wahl


----------



## schlonser (30. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und wenn du bei CNC was bauen lässt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Idee, 

leider haben die grad nix breites in 29 Zoll, die Scraper sind 27,5…


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2021)

schlonser schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> 
> leider haben die grad nix breites in 29 Zoll, die Scraper sind 27,5…


Ach Mist, ich bin von B+ ausgegangen 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CC. (31. August 2021)

Weil wir gerade beim Thema LRS sind. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich.
Ich habs bei den Laufrädern reingeschrieben.


----------



## Permafrost (31. August 2021)

Eben fertig geworden:
Leitungen bissl lang aber lieber hab ich noch Material (1. bike selbst gebaut) 
Hintere Bremse is ne Dichtung kaputt (gebraucht gekauft) aber die is schon unterwegs 

Proberollen im Hof war schon geil 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhub83 (12. September 2021)

Update am Stache:

Herbst-/Winterbereifung Minion DHF/DHR II in 29 x 3.0 (krasse Dinger!!)
Tune RH 1 als Inner-Barends für Forstautobahnen

Kettenblatt vorne wird noch von 34 auf 30 geändert, sonst kosten die Pellen zu viele Körner…


----------



## euro910 (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo in die Runde
hab nun paar Seiten zurückgeblättert, bin aber nicht direkt fündig geworden

fahre aktuell folgende Reifen auf 35mm Felge (Big Honzo)
Front Tire: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO TR Dual 27.5x2.8”    1040g
Rear tire: Maxxis Rekon EXO TR DUAL 27.5x2.8”        825g
Gewichte von der Maxxis Seite kopiert

hätte gerne was griffigeres für den Herbst, bissl WaldAB aber überwiegend Trails
die Kombi ist vorne wie hinten bei bissl Feuchtigkeit ratzfatz am Ende, rutscht vorne und dreht hinten ziemlich schnell durch.
Fahre neben dem Plus noch ein Fatbike mit Jumbo Jim, der kann zwar auch kein Matsch, aber da rutscht wenigstens das VR nicht so schnell aus der Kurve und das Hinterrad hat auch etwas mehr Traktion,
Selbstreinigung fehlt denen nur leider auch 

Will jetzt keine >1Kg Reifen dranschrauben nach Möglichkeit  🤪  , freu mich jedesmal über die spritzigkeit beim Wechsel vom Fätti auf das Honzo  

taugt der RocketRon hier ?
oder Wolfpack cross, ne Nummer kleiner dann - 27,5x2,6

jemand Vorschläge?  

mfg
STefan


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Oktober 2021)

du hast Minion und Rekon und willst jetzt nen Rocket Ron weil die anderen bei Feuchtigkeit rutschen?
der RoRo ist alles aber kein Matsch oder Nassreifen.

ich bin mittlerweile mit Specialized Butcher 2.6 unterwegs
der kam als "Winterreifen" und durfte komplett bleiben.
Einzig trockenen losen Untergrund (Sand, Kies, etc.) mag er nicht so bzw. will gut geführt werden
aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## euro910 (3. Oktober 2021)

bin den RR selbst nie gefahren, Junior und Frauchen haben den auf ihren Woom Offs
die kamen gestern zumindest besser durch wie ich 
das er eigentlich ein CC Reifen ist, ist mir bewusst
aber in der Grösse dürfte sich das ja evtl wiederum anders VErhalten (?) 

ok, den Butcher schau ich mir mal an, Danke

mfg
STefan


----------



## ONE78 (4. Oktober 2021)

Wie wärs mit BCC 

zB: xking 27,5x2.6


----------



## euro910 (4. Oktober 2021)

Moin
wenn ich mir das Schaubild für Einsatzgebiet so anschaue, dann für die nasse Zeit eher den MK , oder?





						Continental Fahrrad Mountain King ProTection
					

Sicher im Gelände unterwegs




					www.continental-reifen.de
				




fährt den jemand in 2,8 oder 2,6 hier ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## On07 (4. Oktober 2021)

MK3 nass, naja geht so, Hab ich noch als 2,6er hinten.
Rutscht bei Matsch schnell durch, auf Wurzel auch mal gern jetzt wo es nass ist.
Kann man vielleicht mit weniger Druck noch was machen, aber bin nicht soo leicht, hab jetzt denke so 1,5bar.
Wenn dein Rekon kein Dual ist wird der etwa gleich sein, ist so die gleiche Reifenklasse.

Und vorne wundert mich eh, wenn der DHR schon nicht reicht, uiui
Hab ich schon in 2,8 und 2,6 gefahren mit DHR vorne und fand die ziemlich berechenbar.
Vielleicht was mit weicherer Mischung, oder flächigeren Noppen?


----------



## schlonser (4. Oktober 2021)

Boah, ich kann das Gewinsel über schwere Reifen nich mehr hören 

DAS is ein Matschreifen!


----------



## schlonser (4. Oktober 2021)

Hab allerdings dann hinten den Ranger in 27,5 x 2.8 Tough / Fast Rolling drauf, darf Sport sein aber nich in Qual ausarten. Hab mich ein bisschen vom Andy inspirieren lassen, der macht da noch zusätzlich Cushcore rein. Aber der fährt auch andere Trails…









						NSMB.com - Wet Weather & The 29x2.8" WTB Vigilante Plus Tire
					

Riding aggressive plus-sized rubber on the gnarliest all-weather trails the North Shore can offer...




					nsmb.com
				




Auch lohnenswert ( Falls auch über Geometrie gewinselt wird): 









						NSMB.com - Personal Rides: Andrew's Custom Waltworks V2
					

Setup with a rigid fork or with 120mm of suspension up front, Andrew's custom Waltworks V2 single speed was built specifically for riding on the North Shore.




					nsmb.com


----------



## euro910 (4. Oktober 2021)

naaa
Dann kann ich auch gleiche das vollFät fahren mit den 1500g Schlappen drauf 🤓


----------



## schlonser (4. Oktober 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> naaa
> Dann kann ich auch gleiche das vollFät fahren mit den 1500g Schlappen drauf 🤓


Stimmt, aber ich bin gespannt wie Flitzebogen wie das Mopped dann fährt. Und klar, bei dir muss man den Unterschied merken zwischen den Bikes, sonst wäre sinnlos. 
Aber Schlappen fürn Modder sind halt weich und gut bezahnt, muss man einkalkulieren.


----------



## Fatster (4. Oktober 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> naaa
> Dann kann ich auch gleiche das vollFät fahren mit den 1500g Schlappen drauf 🤓



vollFät wiegt >2000g


----------



## euro910 (5. Oktober 2021)

werde die WP mal testen
in Trail vorne und Cross hinten

hab nochmal geschaut, auf meinem alten 26" Fully ist der Ardent montiert, der hat nicht so rumgezickt wie die Rekon/minion Kombi. seltsam

werde berichten


----------



## On07 (5. Oktober 2021)

Bin gespannt, berichte mal wie breit oder schmal die 2,6er WP dann sind.


----------



## Burba (15. November 2021)

Gute Zeit für den Trecker... diese Novembermelange aus nassem Laub und Wurzeln merkt der gar nicht...


----------



## Fatster (15. November 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1372988Anhang anzeigen 1372989
> Gute Zeit für den Trecker... diese Novembermelange aus nassem Laub und Wurzeln merkt der gar nicht...



Uiiii … ein Baby-Truck-Trecker! 
Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2021)

schönen guten abend. 
suche einen 29x3.0 (so ca.) allround reifen für das vorderrad.
eher feinere karkasse, kein reifen über 1kg
so in richtung schwalbe nobby nic 2.6, den fand ich erstaunlich tauglich, hat mir aber zu wenig volumen.
HR beibt erstmal speci slaughter 2.3 damit es auch noch vorwärts geht.
danke schön


----------



## schlonser (24. November 2021)

Bontrager XR4 Team Issure TLR - MTB Reifen | Sportler.com
					

Bontrager XR4 Team Issure TLR - MTB Reifen . Gratis Rückversand. 100 Tage Rückgaberecht. Schnelle Lieferung. Jetzt bei Sportler kaufen!




					www.sportler.com
				




Hm?

Kein Schnäppchen, aber eher noch Richtung Nobby als z.B der WTB Ranger.


----------



## schlonser (24. November 2021)

Das mit dem unter 1 Kg hab ich zu spät gesehen…

Da bleiben dann eher die weniger profilierten Vertreter, den XR2 bin ich selbst gefahren, hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen.









						Panaracer, FAT B nimble 29+, Semi-Fat Reifen, 29x3,0, 76-622, faltbar, 120 TPI  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Panaracer, FAT B nimble 29+, Semi-Fat Reifen, 29x3,0, 76-622, faltbar, 120 TPI in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




wenn du den aufrufst kommen gleich noch der Bontrager XR2, Vittoria Bomboloni… sonst fällt mir keiner mehr ein.


----------



## slowbeat (25. November 2021)

N 3.0 Ranger mit eher überschaubarer Laufleistung aufm VR hätte ich über. Derzeit noch montiert. 
Kannst ja mal ne PN raushauen bei Bedarf. 
Bin grad am Hadern ob ich den Dave behalte. 😢


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2021)

@schlonser & @slowbeat 
danke die herren, das hilft mir schon sehr weiter.


----------



## annos (25. November 2021)

schlonser schrieb:


> Bontrager XR4 Team Issure TLR - MTB Reifen | Sportler.com
> 
> 
> Bontrager XR4 Team Issure TLR - MTB Reifen . Gratis Rückversand. 100 Tage Rückgaberecht. Schnelle Lieferung. Jetzt bei Sportler kaufen!
> ...


Den Bontrager habe ich eine ganze Zeit sehr zufrieden gefahren. Der greift wirklich gut, nie einen Platten, und rollt auch ok, wenngleich natürlich kein XC- Reifen.

Der WTB- Ranger ist dagegen eher ein Slick, der rutscht, vor allem sobald es leicht feucht wird, doch schnell weg, da bist Du mit dem Bontrager vor allem am VR deutlich besser dran.

Bei Interesse habe ich noch zwei gebrauchte Bontrager im Keller, und einen neuen WTB-Ranger


----------



## dertutnix (25. November 2021)

annos schrieb:


> Den Bontrager habe ich eine ganze Zeit sehr zufrieden gefahren. Der greift wirklich gut, nie einen Platten, und rollt auch ok, wenngleich natürlich kein XC- Reifen.


kann ich so bestätigen... XR4 vorne und XR2 hinten funktionieren fein bei mir...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. November 2021)

@schlonser & @annos falls @a.nienie nichts nimmt hätte ich Interesse


----------



## slowbeat (25. November 2021)

Ranger vorn ist schon ne rutschige Nummer wenns drauf an kommt. 
Mein Profilbild ist 2020 in Leogang entstanden. Da bin ich in der einen oder anderen feuchten Kurve eher mit querstehendem Vorderrad geradeaus in den Anlieger gekachelt obwohl ich gemütlich reinbremsen wollt.
Der 2C DHF ist da schon besser, kommt halt auf die Anwendung an.
Auf so normalen Mittelgebirgswegen und Pfaden passt das schon auch mitm Ranger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2021)

habe leider den überblick verloren. 
hat noch jemand einen xr2 in 29x3.0 über?

danke an @annos für den xr4


----------



## ONE78 (29. November 2021)

Ich stelle mich mal mit an. Gesucht VR Reifen, also min. Ranger, besser xr4 
Kein dhr2 oder ähnliche Monster


----------



## schlonser (29. November 2021)

Hier, ich, is aber schon diverse hundert Km gelaufen, am Vorderrad. 
Ich schick dir mal Fotos per PN


----------



## CC. (11. Dezember 2021)

Hat wer Interesse an ein Paar Maxxis Chronicle  27,5x3,0? Haben noch locker 80%, immer mit Schlauch gefahren.
Falls Interesse  -> PN.
Ansonsten wandern sie am Montag in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2021)

hier jetzt mit den gesammelten reifen ;-)
xr4 und xr2


----------



## gpzmandel (12. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hier jetzt mit den gesammelten reifen ;-)
> xr4 und xr2
> Anhang anzeigen 1386446


Andi sieht schon viellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll besser aus   
Bist doch da am Rheinufer, schick mir doch mal eine Weihnachtsflaschen Post. Ich sammel diese dann hier bei mir ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (12. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hier jetzt mit den gesammelten reifen ;-)
> xr4 und xr2
> Anhang anzeigen 1386446



Ich kenn jemand, der hatte mal vorne, hinten sowie rechts und links einen XR3 - sogar mit „i“ (Abb. ähnlich)




👍🏻


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte nen XR2...mein erstes Auto 

G.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> ... schick mir doch mal eine Weihnachtsflaschen Post.
> ...


Du schreibst ja nie zurück :-(


----------



## Curtis_Newton (2. März 2022)

Servus zusammen
Ich habe gerade für mein Fuse neue Reifen bestellt, und mir ist aufgefallen, das die 27.5x3.00 immer seltener werden. Bei Maxxis.com ist gar keiner mehr gelistet.
Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen? Ich hoffe das ist kein Trent in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## gpzmandel (2. März 2022)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> Ich habe gerade für mein Fuse neue Reifen bestellt, und mir ist aufgefallen, das die 27.5x3.00 immer seltener werden. Bei Maxxis.com ist gar keiner mehr gelistet.
> Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen? Ich hoffe das ist kein Trent in die falsche Richtung.


Jup ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich bin froh das ich noch neue Rekon in 27,5 x 2,8 bekommen habe.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (2. März 2022)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Jup ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich bin froh das ich noch neue Rekon in 27,5 x 2,8 bekommen habe.


Also bei 2.8er würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Es scheint als wären es nur die 3.0er in 27.5.
Die 2.8 sind auch weiterhin zb. bei maxxis.com gelistet.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. März 2022)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist kein Trent in die falsche Richtung.


ist es leider  Surly's Knard gibts wohl irgendwann wieder und falls jemand mag; ich hätte 2x Maxxis Chronicle in 27.5x3" anzubieten, neu und immer lichtgeschützt und verpackt gelagert


----------



## blubboo (2. März 2022)

Laut dem neusten GMBN Tech Video ist 650b+ ein verschwundener Trend...


----------



## xlacherx (2. März 2022)

blubboo schrieb:


> Laut dem neusten GMBN Tech Video ist 650b+ ein verschwundener Trend...


AWA… durch mullet am ebike voll im Trend (a hinter 😂)


----------



## Burba (3. März 2022)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist kein Trent in die falsche Richtung.


würd mich nicht wundern, 26+ ist doch auch beerdigt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2022)

Hmm solange der Winter nur aus immensen Regenmengen besteht, naja ... 
Wenns mal wieder richtig Schnee gibt wird man Plus-Bereifung vermissen ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2022)

schon allein wegen den ganzen E-Bikes die mit +Reifen unterwegs sind werden zumindest die 2.8er bleiben
Die Vielfalt wird halt eingeschränkt


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2022)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> schon allein wegen den ganzen E-Bikes die mit +Reifen unterwegs sind werden zumindest die 2.8er bleiben (...)


Ich wollt mich auch grad wundern ... sind nicht die ganzen E-Mounties 27.5+ ❓ 
Hab aber lieber nix gesagt weil ich mich fuer Elektro Null interessiere 😁


----------



## gpzmandel (3. März 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich wollt mich auch grad wundern ... sind nicht die ganzen E-Mounties 27.5+ ❓
> Hab aber lieber nix gesagt weil ich mich fuer Elektro Null interessiere 😁


Ja, aber die haben alle nur bis 2.8.  
Teravail Coronado den gibt es noch zu kaufen in 27.5 x 3.0.  Den habe ich hier noch liegen.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (3. März 2022)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> schon allein wegen den ganzen E-Bikes die mit +Reifen unterwegs sind werden zumindest die 2.8er bleiben
> Die Vielfalt wird halt eingeschränkt


Ich glaube aus dem Grund bleibt der 29x3.0 auch im Programm bei Maxxis. Da die meisten E-Bikes ja mittlerweile auf 29er rollen.


----------



## slowbeat (3. März 2022)

Hoch lebe die Pauschalisierung. 
Ganz im Ernst, echte Plusbikes waren schon zu ihren Hochzeiten eine Nische wie Fatbikes.
26+ fand quasi gar nicht statt, der Rest auch nur kurz.
Die Dreinuller passen zwar in so gut wie jede aktuelle Gabel irgendwie rein, so richtig viel Luft ist da aber nicht. Und die Rahmen müssen das auch erstmal hergeben.

Was bleibt ist ein super Markt an großvolumigen 2.6ern und für 27.5 auch 2.8ern.
Ich hab ja nur zwei Räder mit 3.0:

Tiktik läuft in meiner Phantasie auf 29*2.6/27.5*2.8-3.0
Dave geht zurück auf 29*2.6
Es werden halt ein paar Reifen verschwinden, die eh kaum jemand brauchte, mehr nicht.


----------



## Curtis_Newton (3. März 2022)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hoch lebe die Pauschalisierung.
> Ganz im Ernst, echte Plusbikes waren schon zu ihren Hochzeiten eine Nische wie Fatbikes.
> 26+ fand quasi gar nicht statt, der Rest auch nur kurz.
> Die Dreinuller passen zwar in so gut wie jede aktuelle Gabel irgendwie rein, so richtig viel Luft ist da aber nicht. Und die Rahmen müssen das auch erstmal hergeben.
> ...


Was will es uns nur sagen....
Also du brauchst keine 3.0er, ok mitgeteilt.


----------



## nightwolf (3. März 2022)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Was will es uns nur sagen....
> Also du brauchst keine 3.0er, ok mitgeteilt.


Die grosse bange Frage, wer hat hier irgendwas pauschalisiert, usw. ....


----------



## slowbeat (3. März 2022)

Curtis_Newton schrieb:


> Was will es uns nur sagen....
> Also du brauchst keine 3.0er, ok mitgeteilt.


Es gibt einfach zu wenige Räder aufm Markt, die 3.0er Reifen überhaupt vertragen.
Und damit meine ich nicht ausschließlich die Freigänigkeit im Rahmen, die Gabel muss auch passen.
Es gab mal 29+ Gabeln von Rockshox. Ich denk mal das ist vorbei.
Klar passt ein 3.0er in eine Forke, die bis 2.6 freigegeben ist. Aber der Platz für Dreck kann schon echt eng werden. Genau deshalb wirds da nicht mehr Entwicklung geben.

Es sieht für mich auch nicht danach aus, dass sich das ändern wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtis_Newton (3. März 2022)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zu wenige Räder aufm Markt, die 3.0er Reifen überhaupt vertragen.
> Und damit meine ich nicht ausschließlich die Freigänigkeit im Rahmen, die Gabel muss auch passen.
> Es gab mal 29+ Gabeln von Rockshox. Ich denk mal das ist vorbei.
> Klar passt ein 3.0er in eine Forke, die bis 2.6 freigegeben ist. Aber der Platz für Dreck kann schon echt eng werden. Genau deshalb wirds da nicht mehr Entwicklung geben.
> ...


Also das denke ich so nicht, zumindest nicht wenn es um 29+ geht. Die meisten 29er Boost-Gabeln, gerade in E-Bikes sind für 2.8er zugelassen und vertragen locker einen 3.0er.
Der 29x3.0 wird auch nicht verschwinden. Leider geht es um den 27.5x3.0.


----------



## Burba (4. März 2022)

slowbeat schrieb:


> 26+ fand quasi gar nicht statt, der Rest auch nur kurz.


iiie, wie herablassend 🤪
für mich war 26+ die perfekte Größe



slowbeat schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zu wenige Räder aufm Markt, die 3.0er Reifen überhaupt vertragen.
> Und damit meine ich nicht ausschließlich die Freigänigkeit im Rahmen, die Gabel muss auch passen.


Starrgabeln haben das Problem nicht...
und die meisten Rahmen vertragen eh mehr als die offizielle Freigabe...

und der "Markt" dürfte für die meisten hier kaum der Maßstab sein...
(nur für den Markt selbst 🙈)


----------



## Curtis_Newton (4. März 2022)

Wenn man jetzt die neuen Trail(Enduro) Hardtail-Rahmen von verschiedenen Herstellern sieht, sollte man eigentlich nicht davon ausgehen müssen das die 3.0er nicht gewünscht sind. Hoffe das die Reifenhersteller das merken. Für mich sind 3.0er perfekt, egal was der Markt meint.


----------



## dertutnix (23. März 2022)

Frühling…


----------



## Berganbeter (30. April 2022)

Fatbike Zeit ist vorbei😎:


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Mai 2022)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Fatbike Zeit ist vorbei😎:



Wie kommst Du denn da drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Mai 2022)

Hab heute nach langer Suche noch mal einen Dreierpack 26x3.0 Knards bekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2022)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hab heute nach langer Suche noch mal einen Dreierpack 26x3.0 Knards bekommen



Der Knard ist einfach der Knard. In dem was er gut kann kommt einfach keine anderer 26er ran.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Knard ist einfach der Knard. In dem was er gut kann kommt einfach keine anderer 26er ran.
> 
> G.



Musste bis nach Finnland um die Teile noch zu kriegen. War dort der Restbestand.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2022)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Musste bis nach Finnland um die Teile noch zu kriegen. War dort der Restbestand.




Glaub einen hab ich auch noch originalverpackt im Keller auf Lager. Jetzt mußt ich ja auf 27 wechseln und da paßt er nur vorne drauf. 
Aber der 27er kommt net ganz an den 26er ran. Aber gestern erst neuen Trail im Steinwald damit Erstbefahren 

G.


----------



## versteher (6. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Knard ist einfach der Knard. In dem was er gut kann kommt einfach keine anderer 26er ran.
> 
> G.


@wolfi_1 :
Und jetzt sind sie weg?
Oder gibts da noch was?


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Mai 2022)

versteher schrieb:


> @wolfi_1 :
> Und jetzt sind sie weg?
> Oder gibts da noch was?



Es gab drei und die hab ich alle genommen.
Herausforderung bei der Sache war, dass man die Abholung vom Shop selbst organisieren musste.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub einen hab ich auch noch originalverpackt im Keller auf Lager. Jetzt mußt ich ja auf 27 wechseln und da paßt er nur vorne drauf.
> Aber der 27er kommt net ganz an den 26er ran. Aber gestern erst neuen Trail im Steinwald damit Erstbefahren
> 
> G.



Ins Argon GEN sollten die reinpassen auf der Syntace W40. Muss die allerdings erst in meine neu (gebraucht) erworbene Rohlexx einspeichen.





__





						Reifenbreite Surly Knard 26x3,00
					





					www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de
				




Der 26x3.0 Ranger hat hinten auch reingepasst auf Mavic EX 329 (29mm Innenbreite).
Allerdings gibts beim Ranger schwankungen in der Breite.

Vorne in die Edge passt eh alles rein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## versteher (6. Mai 2022)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Es gab drei und die hab ich alle genommen.
> Herausforderung bei der Sache war, dass man die Abholung vom Shop selbst organisieren musste.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


Ach schad...
Abholung hätte ich sicher irgendwie gedeichselt bekommen, da ich finnische Arbeitskollegen habe 😉
Na ja -  irgendwie hab ich es mit 26+ eh schon abgeschrieben.
Wenn meine aktuellen Knards runter sind, hab ich nur noch einen WTB Ranger und 1 Paar angefahrene Dirt Wizards. Dann muss ich mal überlegen, wie es weitergeht 🙂


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2022)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ins Argon GEN sollten die reinpassen auf der Syntace W40. Muss die allerdings erst in meine neu (gebraucht) erworbene Rohlexx einspeichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab hinten den 2.8 Ranger ja drauf. Passen ja auch optisch ganz gut zusammnen. Der hat gut Platz, mehr geht aber bei mir nicht. Ber starker Verwindung hört man ab und an schon ein schrabbeln 

G.


----------



## Kuchenfresser (7. August 2022)

Fahre aktuell 2 Knard 29x 3.0 - 27 TPI.

Bleischwer, aber bisher das Robusteste, das ich hatte - aktuell natürlich nirgends zu bekommen.
Nach welcher Alternative könnte es sich denn zu suchen lohnen?

Außer dem Bontrager XR2, der ja ziemlich leicht zu sein scheint, konnte ich auf die Schnelle überhaupt nichts in der Reifengröße und ähnlichem Profil finden - zumindest was verfügbare Reifen angeht.

Tubeless ist für mich kein Kriterium, der Reifen muss auf die alten Rabbit Hole Felgen und sollte recht pannensicher sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (7. August 2022)

Der Bontrager taugt recht gut, fahre ich schon länger. Rund 860g wiegt einer, was schon ne Ansage ist.
Bisher keine Probleme!
Ansonsten gibt's den Maxxis Minion auch in der Größe, aber der ist sehr schwer!


----------



## JurgenM (7. August 2022)

WTB Ranger 29 3.0 gab‘s letzte Woche noch bei justpedal.nl


----------



## oli_muenchen (8. August 2022)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> Fahre aktuell 2 Knard 29x 3.0 - 27 TPI.
> 
> Bleischwer, aber bisher das Robusteste, das ich hatte - aktuell natürlich nirgends zu bekommen.
> Nach welcher Alternative könnte es sich denn zu suchen lohnen?
> ...


Hätte evtl. beinahe neuwertige Dirt Wizard in 29x3.0 zu verkaufen - falls Dir das was hilft. Ist halt noch eine ganze Ecke gröber als der Knard.


----------



## Kuchenfresser (9. August 2022)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Hätte evtl. beinahe neuwertige Dirt Wizard in 29x3.0 zu verkaufen - falls Dir das was hilft. Ist halt noch eine ganze Ecke gröber als der Knard.


Danke fürs Angebot, aber bei meinen Streckenprofilen ist das zu grob. Reifen wir Knard und Ranger passen perfekt.


----------



## .floe. (19. August 2022)

Ich hoffe ich stolpere hier nicht in den falschen Thread 
Beim Sichten meiner kleinen Sammlung an übrig geblieben bzw blind gekauften Teilen steigt in mir gerade die Lust etwas B+ mäßiges mit Luft nach oben (FAT) aufzubauen…es liegen Fat Nimble in 27,5x3,5 und ein Satz 40er Felgen. Spaß hätte ich wohl an etwas mit 1x11/12 Schaltung, ungefedert…optional Federgabel wäre aber cool, und ggf Luft nach oben bei der Reifenbreite. Touren, kein Mountainbiking im eigentlichen Sinn. Eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle und vielseitigere Ergänzung meines Surly 1x1 26+. Ideen zu einem passenden Rahmen sub 500€ (neu oder gebraucht)? Was kommt euch zuerst in den Sinn? Ich brauche jetzt ein bisschen Inspiration, damit die Idee nicht im Ansatz stirbt 

Cheers


----------



## ONE78 (19. August 2022)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich stolpere hier nicht in den falschen Thread
> Beim Sichten meiner kleinen Sammlung an übrig geblieben bzw blind gekauften Teilen steigt in mir gerade die Lust etwas B+ mäßiges mit Luft nach oben (FAT) aufzubauen…es liegen Fat Nimble in 27,5x3,5 und ein Satz 40er Felgen. Spaß hätte ich wohl an etwas mit 1x11/12 Schaltung, ungefedert…optional Federgabel wäre aber cool, und ggf Luft nach oben bei der Reifenbreite. Touren, kein Mountainbiking im eigentlichen Sinn. Eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle und vielseitigere Ergänzung meines Surly 1x1 26+. Ideen zu einem passenden Rahmen sub 500€ (neu oder gebraucht)? Was kommt euch zuerst in den Sinn? Ich brauche jetzt ein bisschen Inspiration, damit die Idee nicht im Ansatz stirbt
> 
> Cheers


Bei mir steht noch nen Surly lowside in XL zuviel ungenutzt rum. Da passen bis 27x2.8 rein. Hab ich vor nen paar Monaten hier von @CaseOnline erworben




Der gabelshaft ist oben etwas vermackt und nicht dolle lang. Hab unten nen ZS Steuersatz eingebaut, jetzt sitzt der Megaforce sogar mit spacer sicher drauf.

Und weg ist er…


----------



## .floe. (19. August 2022)

Danke, aber zu wenig Luft hinten und in dem speziellen Fall ist der Rahmen zu groß. SL 80 bei Körpergröße 175 - falls jemand direkt was anbieten will.


----------



## Holland (19. August 2022)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich stolpere hier nicht in den falschen Thread
> Beim Sichten meiner kleinen Sammlung an übrig geblieben bzw blind gekauften Teilen steigt in mir gerade die Lust etwas B+ mäßiges mit Luft nach oben (FAT) aufzubauen…es liegen Fat Nimble in 27,5x3,5 und ein Satz 40er Felgen. Spaß hätte ich wohl an etwas mit 1x11/12 Schaltung, ungefedert…optional Federgabel wäre aber cool, und ggf Luft nach oben bei der Reifenbreite. Touren, kein Mountainbiking im eigentlichen Sinn. Eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle und vielseitigere Ergänzung meines Surly 1x1 26+. Ideen zu einem passenden Rahmen sub 500€ (neu oder gebraucht)? Was kommt euch zuerst in den Sinn? Ich brauche jetzt ein bisschen Inspiration, damit die Idee nicht im Ansatz stirbt
> 
> Cheers



Nicht ganz im Budget: Nordest Sardinha.
Der Fat B Nimble ist übrigens bei weitem nicht so breit, wie die Zollangabe verspricht. Keine 3“

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## .floe. (19. August 2022)

Holland schrieb:


> Der Fat B Nimble ist übrigens bei weitem nicht so breit, wie die Zollangabe verspricht. Keine 3“



Ich weiß, leider. Deswegen soll mehr Luft nach oben sein. Aufm 1x1 laufen 2.8er Ranger. Mehr als 4.0 müssen es auf dem 27,5er aber nicht sein.

Bei Nordest sind mehr als 3“ auch nicht drin, wenn ich das Angebot ausreichend intensiv überflogen habe?

Die Auswahl für Rahmen mit Hinterbau für Reifenbreiten zwischen 3“ und 4“ ist mehr als nur überschaubar, scheint mir.

Edit: vielleicht weil das Angebot für Reifen in der besagten Breite ebenso klein ist…?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2022)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich stolpere hier nicht in den falschen Thread
> Beim Sichten meiner kleinen Sammlung an übrig geblieben bzw blind gekauften Teilen steigt in mir gerade die Lust etwas B+ mäßiges mit Luft nach oben (FAT) aufzubauen…es liegen Fat Nimble in 27,5x3,5 und ein Satz 40er Felgen. Spaß hätte ich wohl an etwas mit 1x11/12 Schaltung, ungefedert…optional Federgabel wäre aber cool, und ggf Luft nach oben bei der Reifenbreite. Touren, kein Mountainbiking im eigentlichen Sinn. Eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle und vielseitigere Ergänzung meines Surly 1x1 26+. Ideen zu einem passenden Rahmen sub 500€ (neu oder gebraucht)? Was kommt euch zuerst in den Sinn? Ich brauche jetzt ein bisschen Inspiration, damit die Idee nicht im Ansatz stirbt
> 
> Cheers


Vielleicht passt ja das Rahmenset von @blubboo


----------



## .floe. (19. August 2022)

Ein Ritchey Commando fällt in die Nische zwischen 27,5+ und Fat, oder?


----------



## Speedskater (20. August 2022)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich stolpere hier nicht in den falschen Thread
> Beim Sichten meiner kleinen Sammlung an übrig geblieben bzw blind gekauften Teilen steigt in mir gerade die Lust etwas B+ mäßiges mit Luft nach oben (FAT) aufzubauen…es liegen Fat Nimble in 27,5x3,5 und ein Satz 40er Felgen. Spaß hätte ich wohl an etwas mit 1x11/12 Schaltung, ungefedert…optional Federgabel wäre aber cool, und ggf Luft nach oben bei der Reifenbreite. Touren, kein Mountainbiking im eigentlichen Sinn. Eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle und vielseitigere Ergänzung meines Surly 1x1 26+. Ideen zu einem passenden Rahmen sub 500€ (neu oder gebraucht)? Was kommt euch zuerst in den Sinn? Ich brauche jetzt ein bisschen Inspiration, damit die Idee nicht im Ansatz stirbt
> 
> Cheers



Nur so als Anregung: Ich habe mir Projekt 2022 so was ähnliches aufgebaut.





Und 26x4.0er Reifen passen auch rein.





So ein chinesischer Titanrahmen sprengt aber irgendwie deine Preisvorstellung.


----------



## BigJohn (20. August 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht noch nen Surly lowside in XL zuviel ungenutzt rum. Da passen bis 27x2.8 rein. Hab ich vor nen paar Monaten hier von @CaseOnline erworben
> Anhang anzeigen 1536534
> Der gabelshaft ist oben etwas vermackt und nicht dolle lang. Hab unten nen ZS Steuersatz eingebaut, jetzt sitzt der Megaforce sogar mit spacer sicher drauf.


Ich sollte das gar nicht fragen, aber wo sortierst du den denn preislich ein?


----------



## ONE78 (20. August 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich sollte das gar nicht fragen, aber wo sortierst du den denn preislich ein?


 Fragen ist doch ok

Und weg…


----------



## Rommos (20. August 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Fragen ist doch ok
> 
> Der geht, wie er kam —> nur 300€


…führe mich nicht in Versuchung - genau mein Beuteschema Ssp, Stahl, dicke Reifen

🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (20. August 2022)

Rommos schrieb:


> …führe mich nicht in Versuchung - genau mein Beuteschema Ssp, Stahl, dicke Reifen
> 
> 🤪


Und der Preis ist heiß, quasi unter dem momentanen Materialwert


----------



## blubboo (20. August 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt ja das Rahmenset von @blubboo


Du meinst das RMS? 
https://www.ridewill.it/m2/it/ciclismo/1/rms/1/telai/27/fat-bike/273/ 
von meinem würde ich mich auch trennen, ist leider zu kurz.


----------



## BigJohn (20. August 2022)

blubboo schrieb:


> Du meinst das RMS?
> https://www.ridewill.it/m2/it/ciclismo/1/rms/1/telai/27/fat-bike/273/
> von meinem würde ich mich auch trennen, ist leider zu kurz.


Vielleicht ja genau richtig für @.floe. 



ONE78 schrieb:


> Fragen ist doch ok
> 
> Der geht, wie er kam —> nur 300€


Puh, das ist genau der Bereich, der "mal eben" noch durchgeht. Na vielleicht ist Roman ja weniger unentschlossen. Oder würdest du ne rohbox in Zahlung nehmen?


----------



## ONE78 (20. August 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja genau richtig für @.floe.
> 
> 
> Puh, das ist genau der Bereich, der "mal eben" noch durchgeht. Na vielleicht ist Roman ja weniger unentschlossen. Oder würdest du ne rohbox in Zahlung nehmen?


In Zahlung nehmen oder Tauschangebote immer gern. Rohbox hatte ich schon mal, bin jetzt ganz happy mit dem neuen drehgriff.
Son schönen klassischen 29er stahlrahmen mit 142er hinterbau und ohne gebogene Rohre suche ich noch…


----------



## .floe. (22. August 2022)

blubboo schrieb:


> Du meinst das RMS?
> https://www.ridewill.it/m2/it/ciclismo/1/rms/1/telai/27/fat-bike/273/
> von meinem würde ich mich auch trennen, ist leider zu kurz.



Der Rahmen sieht erstmal ganz vernünftig aus, für das Geld natürlich super. Laut Shop 26“, passen da auch 27,5+ rein? Und ist der Rahmen tatsächlich nur in einer Einheitsgröße verfügbar? Wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität?


----------



## Starter77 (22. August 2022)

Ja, gibt nur die eine Größe .
Anbei der Link zum Faden:
Thema 'RMS Fat Bike - hat jemand eins?' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rms-fat-bike-hat-jemand-eins.938987/

Da solltest Du die Antworten auf Deine Fragen finden


----------



## blubboo (22. August 2022)

.floe. schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht erstmal ganz vernünftig aus, für das Geld natürlich super. Laut Shop 26“, passen da auch 27,5+ rein? Und ist der Rahmen tatsächlich nur in einer Einheitsgröße verfügbar? Wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität?


schau mal hier rein
meins habe ich mit 27,5x3,8" aufgebaut und steht gerade auf 3 zoll bereifung


----------



## meikltschäcksn (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab in meine Gurke eine neue Reba 27,5 reingebastelt. Dei wird angegeben mit bis zu 81 mm Reifenbreite. Das sind rechnerisch ca. 3,3" mm. Mein RocketRon ist ein 3zöller. Auf dem Bild sieht man den Abstand mit ca. 3 mm. Ist das normal, oder sollt man das anfechten  ? Ich traue mich im Winter nicht einen Minion mit noch mehr Profil zu fahren. Der Dreck und Matsch schleift mir da innerhalb paar Jahren eine schöne Rille rein.
Ist schon gewagt die Aussage von RS einen dicken 3" fahren zu können!
Bin auch kurz davor an BeikBierund20 zu schreiben, was für einen Schwachsinn sie mir da geschickt haben


----------



## schlonser (12. Oktober 2022)

Naja, von der Breite (is das Boost, 110 mm?) sollte das auch passen. Von Höhe hat niemand was gesagt 

Die Reba is eigentlich ja eher Race oder Allround, und nicht fürs E-Bike. Da werden so fette Schlappen gebraucht, weswegen eher ne Yari mit viel Reifenvolumen klarkommt. Ansonsten geht auch immer 29er Gabel für 27,5 er Reifen, da gibts weniger Beef mit Höhe und Volumen.

sonst bin ich nicht mehr im Thema welche „schmächtigeren“ Gabeln fette Reifen verträgt, Manitou wurde sonst immer genannt…


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Oktober 2022)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> Ich hab in meine Gurke eine neue Reba 27,5 reingebastelt. Dei wird angegeben mit bis zu 81 mm Reifenbreite. Das sind rechnerisch ca. 3,3" mm. Mein RocketRon ist ein 3zöller. Auf dem Bild sieht man den Abstand mit ca. 3 mm. Ist das normal, oder sollt man das anfechten  ? Ich traue mich im Winter nicht einen Minion mit noch mehr Profil zu fahren. Der Dreck und Matsch schleift mir da innerhalb paar Jahren eine schöne Rille rein.
> Ist schon gewagt die Aussage von RS einen dicken 3" fahren zu können!
> Bin auch kurz davor an BeikBierund20 zu schreiben, was für einen Schwachsinn sie mir da geschickt haben



Ich vermute, du hast die 27,5 Variante bestellt, ohne Plus. 
Ist einem guten Freund von mir auch passiert, der fährt die Gabel aber so, mit einem 2.8" WTB Vigilante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. Oktober 2022)

Wenn da jetzt schon so wenig Platz ist, trifft der Reifen bei einem Durchschlag doch bestimmt die Krone


----------



## versteher (17. Oktober 2022)

Mir schaut das auch zu knapp aus.
Im Winter mit Minions ist das nix... 

In den Tech Specs gibt sram zusätzlich auch den maximalen Reifendurchmesser an.
Das wäre in deinem Fall irgendwas um die 712-714 mm (je nach Ausführung).








						Service - SRAM
					






					www.sram.com


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Oktober 2022)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> Ich hab in meine Gurke eine neue Reba 27,5 reingebastelt. Dei wird angegeben mit bis zu 81 mm Reifenbreite. Das sind rechnerisch ca. 3,3" mm. Mein RocketRon ist ein 3zöller. Auf dem Bild sieht man den Abstand mit ca. 3 mm. Ist das normal, oder sollt man das anfechten  ? Ich traue mich im Winter nicht einen Minion mit noch mehr Profil zu fahren. Der Dreck und Matsch schleift mir da innerhalb paar Jahren eine schöne Rille rein.
> Ist schon gewagt die Aussage von RS einen dicken 3" fahren zu können!
> Bin auch kurz davor an BeikBierund20 zu schreiben, was für einen Schwachsinn sie mir da geschickt haben



Hast du einen Link zur Gabel, die du bestellt hast?


----------



## meikltschäcksn (25. Oktober 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link zur Gabel, die du bestellt hast?


Hi Fabi, ich fahre in Zukunft 2,8er. Stell dich nicht so an, gibt größere Probleme auf dieser Kugel, hab ich mir gerade gesagt  danke trotzdem!


----------

